# Anime/Manga



## streetjumper16 (27. Juli 2011)

Heyho meine geliebte Comunity 

Da ich hier noch nichts darüber gefunden habe dacht ich ich mach mal nen Thread auf 

Schaut ihr den Animes und wenn ja welche und welche Genre ?
Bzw. wie findet ihr den Animes ? 

Ihr könnt ruhig eure Meinungen dazu sagen  Wird euch niemand deswegen hauen oder Mobben  


LG streetjumper16


----------



## MasterFreak (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anime*

Ich hab noch nie Animes geschaut aber wenn mir jemand eins empfiehlt würd ich das mal ausprobieren.... !!! Werd mir dann eine Meinung bilden ! Manche sagen was von One Piece oder so !? Ist das gut sagt mal an was es gutes gibt !!! Von Halo gibts ne Anime Reihe die werd ich mir mal ansehen !!!!!!


----------



## iNFAMOUS (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anime*

Meine Empfehlungen:


Elfen Lied
Death Note
Code Geass
Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood
Suzumiya Haruhi no Yuutsu


----------



## Onimicha (27. Juli 2011)

• AKIRA   SciFi 
• PAPRIKA SciFi-Krimi
• APPLESEED Sci-Action


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anime*

Ich hab zu viel geschaut um alle aufzuzählen

Ich mag aber nicht die deutschn Animes  Lieber die Japanischen mit Untertitel


----------



## GxGamer (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anime*

Jo ich liebe sie über alles.
Ich mag Comedyromanzen mit einem Touch Perversem Witz 

Ich könnt mich jedes mal wegschmeissen.

Aktueller Favorit ist: B Gata H Kei (Geiler Name)
Muss man erlebt haben


----------



## Lee (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anime*

Bin seit etwas mehr als einem Jahr großer Anime fan. Habe mitlerweile auch schon äußerst viele gesehen. Grundsätzlich nur auf Japanisch mit Untertiteln.



> Ich  hab noch nie Animes geschaut aber wenn mir jemand eins empfiehlt würd  ich das mal ausprobieren.... !!! Werd mir dann eine Meinung bilden !  Manche sagen was von One Piece oder so !? Ist das gut sagt mal an was es  gutes gibt !!! Von Halo gibts ne Anime Reihe die werd ich mir mal  ansehen !!!!!!​


Ich könnte dir jetzt 100 verschiedene gute Anime verschiedener Art auflisten. Ohne eine Genre Angabe wird das nix. One Piece mag ich persöhnlich überhaupt nicht. Wenn Anime dieser Art, dann lieber Bleach bis Folge 67, ab dann wirds meiner Meinung nach mies, oder Full Metal Alchemist (evtl. auch Brotherhood, ich mag das ohne Brotherhood lieber). Soul Eater hat mir auch recht gut gefallen. Eventuell noch Naruto, wobei mir das nicht wirklich gefällt.

Ansonsten mal ein paar Empfehlungen verschiedener Genres, persöhnliche Favoriten sind Fett.

Action orientiert:
*Darker than Black - Kuro no Keiyakusha*
Canaan
Tengen Toppa Gurren Laggan
Evangelion 1.0 - You are not alone
Evangelion 2.0 - You can not advance

Slice of Life:
*Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae wo Bokutachi wa mada shiranai*
*Minami-Ke*
Haibane Renmei
Spice and Wolf
Tokyo Magnitude 8.0
*Tamayura*
Bungaku Shoujo

Romance:
*5 Centimetres per Second
Beyond the Clouds / The Place Promised in our early Days
Clannad+Afterstory*
Air
ef - a tale of memories
*Myself;Yourself
Saishuu Heiki Kanojo / Saikano*
sola
Toradora

Comedy:
*Seitokai Yakuindomo*
Working!!

Andere gute Anime, die ich gerade nicht brauchbar einordnen kann:

*Angel Beats*
Mushishi
*Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica *
Karo no Kyoukai Filme
Durarara

Die Einordnungen sind nur sehr sehr sehr grob gehalten. Unter den Slice of Life Vertretern zum Beispiel gibt es gewaltige Richtungsunterschiede. Minami-Ke ist eine fröhlich lustige Atmosphäre, Ano Hi Mita Hana... und Tokyo Magnitude 8.0 haben eher dramatische Ansätze.  Das selbe gilt für den Rest auch. Die obige Liste stellt auch nur ein paar Vertreter dar, die mir gerade aufgefallen sind.


----------



## Uziflator (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anime*

Ich hab zu viele gesehen.

z.Z. Devil May Cry..

Highschool of the Dead is auch gut gibt viele gute musst nur suchen


----------



## schirocco (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anime*

Ich schau eigentl. regelmäßig Naruto (bin schon Fan seit den ersten Folgen), aber nur in Japanisch mit engl. Untertitel 
Record of Loddos War find ich auch gut


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anime*

Was hier nicht alles für Zeug genannt wird^^ Aber die ganzen Klassiker schaut wohl niemand mehr. Traurig, traurig. -.- Das ganze neue Zeug find ich nicht wirklich so gut. Aber es gibt auch Ausnahmen. Die alten Filme/Serien haben da in meinen Augen, mehr Stil. 


- One Piece
- Lupin the 3rd Lupin III   
- Nausicaä aus dem Tal der Winde Nausicaä aus dem Tal der Winde
- Ghost in the Shell  Ghost in the Shell
- Das Schloss im Himmel
- Das Schloss des Cagliostro
- Mein Nachbar Totoro
- Porco Rosso
- Prinzessin Mononoke
- Chihiros Reise ins Zauberland
- Das wandelnde Schloss
*- *Die Chroniken von Erdsee
- Pom Poko


----------



## MasterFreak (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anime*

jo stimmt hab mir mal One Piece angeschaut ganz witzig aber für mich leider nicht so dass wahre !


----------



## Bambusbar (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anime*



<> schrieb:


> Aber die ganzen Klassiker schaut wohl niemand mehr. Traurig, traurig. -.- Das ganze neue Zeug find ich nicht wirklich so gut. Aber es gibt auch Ausnahmen. Die alten Filme/Serien haben da in meinen Augen, mehr Stil.



Da gibt es eigentlich einen Anime zu nennen, der nirgendwo fehlen darf - *Bubblegum Crisis* .. mein absoluter Favorit


----------



## Infin1ty (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anime*

Ich finde Gantz noch empfehlenswert


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anime*



Bambusbar schrieb:


> Da gibt es eigentlich einen Anime zu nennen, der nirgendwo fehlen darf - *Bubblegum Crisis* .. mein absoluter Favorit



Wahhh! Is ja schon ewig her, das ich das gesehen hab.


----------



## Vaykir (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anime*

Ich gucke auch schon seit min 8 jahren Animes.

Favoriten sind:

- Naruto (jede Woche neue Folge auf narutoget.com)
- Bleach (jede Woche neue Filge auf bleachget.com)
- Elfenlied
- Great Teacher Onizuka (meiner Meinung nach der witzigste Anime den ich je gesehen habe.)
- Full Metal Alchemist
- Dragonball (von Classic bis GT. ist auch der einzige Anime, den man sich auf jap nciht antun kann. deutsche synchro ist der hammer).

und noch etliche andere, die mir nicht mehr einfallen (bastard, gantz etc.)


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anime*

.hack

der rest wurde entweder schon erwähnt oder ist mir atm entfallen


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anime*

Meine Empfehlungen und lieblinge sind:

- Clannad
- Kannon (2006)
- Air
- Elfen Lied
- Angel Beats
- Shuffle

unvm. 

Ich schau eher in Richtung Drama, Romance und Komedi 


Aber die Animes wie sie im TV laufen wie Naruto etc. schau ich nicht! Da ich keine deutschen Animes mag bzw. Chihiros Reise ins Zauberland schau ich auch noch sehr gerne obwohl in Deutsch 


Aber interessant das es so viele Animefans gibt  Hätt ihc jetzt nicht gedacht


----------



## PsychoQeeny (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anime*

Sollte man nicht zwischen Animes und Mangas einen Trennstrich ziehen ? Weil Animes sind nach meinen Wissen ehr Serien und Mangas ganze Filme ...


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anime*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Sollte man nicht zwischen Animes und Mangas einen Trennstrich ziehen ? Weil Animes sind nach meinen Wissen ehr Serien und Mangas ganze Filme ...




Mangas sind die Bücher und Animes sind die Serien bzw. Filme 
Mangas lese ich auch sehr gerne aber habe damals meine Sammlung wieder verkauft da die Zeit gefehlt hat


----------



## PsychoQeeny (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anime*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Mangas sind die Bücher und Animes sind die Serien bzw. Filme
> Mangas lese ich auch sehr gerne aber habe damals meine Sammlung wieder verkauft da die Zeit gefehlt hat



Und warum kommt bei (zb.) meinen  80ger Jahre Film FistOfTheNordStar ein "Manga" Logo und bei Serien Anime ?

Nö hast unrecht ... auf dem Video steht hinten ganz gross "MANGA"


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2011)

> Nö hast unrecht ...


Nö hat er nicht!



> Manga (jap. 漫画, etwa: ‚zwangloses, ungezügeltes Bild‘) ist der japanische Begriff für Comics. Außerhalb von Japan bezeichnet er im fachwissenschaftlichen Sinne ausschließlich aus Japan stammende Comics, anderweitig wird er aber auch zur Bezeichnung von nichtjapanischen Comics mit Manga-Stilelementen verwendet.


 


> Anime [anime], (jap. アニメ) ist eine Verkürzung des japanischen Lehnwortes animēshon (アニメーション, von engl. animation) und bezeichnet in Japan produzierte Animationsfilme. In Japan selbst steht Anime für alle Arten von Animationsfilmen, für die im eigenen Land produzierten ebenso wie für importierte. Er bildet das Pendant zum Manga, dem japanischen Comic.


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anime*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Und warum kommt bei (zb.) meinen  80ger Jahre Film FistOfTheNordStar ein "Manga" Logo und bei Serien Anime ?
> 
> Nö hast unrecht ... auf dem Video steht hinten ganz gross "MANGA"



Manga

Anime


Animes werden meist von Mangas gemacht bzw. eine Verfilmung von einem Manga!
Mangas haben aber meist einen ganz andren Zeichenstil und die Handlung weicht des öfteren vom Anime ab!


Edit: Da war wohl einer schneller als ich


----------



## PsychoQeeny (28. Juli 2011)

Und warum kann ich FistOfTheNord star Animiert anschauen wenn es ein Manga ist ?


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2011)

Weil da die Leute beim bedrucken der Hülle wohl mal wieder was durcheinander gebracht haben.


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. Juli 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Und warum kann ich FistOfTheNord star Animiert anschauen wenn es ein Manga ist ?




Ganz einfach! Es ist ein Anime der von einem Manga verfilmt wurde  Das richtige Wort fällt mir grade nicht ein!


----------



## PsychoQeeny (28. Juli 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Weil da die Leute beim bedrucken der Hülle wohl mal wieder was durcheinander gebracht haben.



Hier schau (mein Lieblings*manga*) --->


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2011)

Das is eine Firma. Lies mal was da kleingedruckt steht.


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. Juli 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Hier schau (mein Lieblingsmanga) --->




Manga "Video" 

Schaut mir eher aus wie eine Firma 



Edit: <<Painkiller>> war schon wieder schneller


----------



## PsychoQeeny (28. Juli 2011)

okok


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. Juli 2011)

macht aber nix, er hat trotzdem recht, manga bezeichnet die print-comics und anime ist die bewegte bilder variante, egal ob serie oder film.

edit: viel zu langsam, damn


----------



## troppa (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anime*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Was hier nicht alles für Zeug genannt wird^^ Aber die ganzen Klassiker schaut wohl niemand mehr. Traurig, traurig. -.- Das ganze neue Zeug find ich nicht wirklich so gut. Aber es gibt auch Ausnahmen. Die alten Filme/Serien haben da in meinen Augen, mehr Stil.
> 
> - Nausicaä aus dem Tal der Winde Nausicaä aus dem Tal der Winde
> - Das Schloss im Himmel
> ...


 
Hm, Studio Ghibli unterschreibe ich.

Komisch, das die besten Gainax Produktionen nicht genannt wurden, also:

_Wings of Honneamise_
_Appleseed _1985!! Ja das Original.
_Gunbuster
__Die Macht des Zaubersteins _oder auch als _Nadia_ bekannt (Es hat nie einen Film gegeben.)
_Neon Genesis Evangelion _und Filme_ + _Recut natürlich (Abgegriffen aber immernoch so geil wie am ersten Tag)

Klasse sind auch:

Ghost in the Shell (die Serie - naja aber Teil 1+2)
Jin-Roh
Vampire Hunter (D)
Hellsing + OVA
Cowboy Bebop + Film
Vision of Escaflown
NOIR
Spriggan
Dragon Balls, aber nur Classic, bei Z und GT dauern mir die Kämpfe einfach zu lange. (Ist das Echtzeit oder Zeitlupe? Naja ist auch Wurscht)

Wenn man auf Gewalt und Endzeit steht vlt. auch MD Geist 1+2 ist aber mir persönlich zu brutal.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (29. Juli 2011)

Was ich garnicht verstehen kann, wieso hat noch niemand "Full Metal Panic" erwähnt? Mechas + geilste Humor xD

Aber Jin Roh, Ghost in the Shell, Evangelis sind alle zu empfehlen.

Und wem kranker Humor gefällt, wird bei One Piece überglücklich.


----------



## Lee (29. Juli 2011)

> Was ich garnicht verstehen kann, wieso hat noch niemand "Full Metal Panic" erwähnt? Mechas + geilste Humor xD​



FMP ist gut. Besonders Fumofu ist echt genial, sofern man die beiden anderen "Staffeln" gesehen hat.


----------



## Bambusbar (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anime*



			
				troppa;3260381Wurscht)

Wenn man auf Gewalt und Endzeit steht vlt. auch[B schrieb:
			
		

> MD Geist 1+2[/B] ist aber mir persönlich zu brutal.


 
Oh man .. *MD Ghost* ... ja, das war war.
Auch einer meiner Lieblinge


----------



## Pokerclock (29. Juli 2011)

Man erkennt es an meinem Avatar. 

Ghost in the Shell
Elfen Lied
Vision of Escaflowne
X


----------



## cann0nf0dder (29. Juli 2011)

Armitage III

ist mir da grade noch eingefallen, ich fand den sehr gut 
und das ich appleseed vergessen habe, schande über mein haupt


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Juli 2011)

Zu den bisher genannten:


Full Metal Panic 1+2

Full Metal Panic? Fumoffu

Azumanga Daioh

Welcome to the N.H.K.

Chobits


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. Juli 2011)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Zu den bisher genannten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja Chobits ist einfach ein schöner Anime


----------



## Lee (29. Juli 2011)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Welcome to the N.H.K.
> ...


 NHK war richtig gut. Nur die Multilevel Marketing Episoden fand ich richtig übel. Musste die alle überspringen, sonst hätte ich die Serie wohl ganz fallen gelassen, was ich zum Glück nicht getan habe.



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ja Chobits ist einfach ein schöner Anime



Mir hat Chobits nicht so gefallen. Wobei ich auch nur ein paar Folgen gesehen habe, bis ich aufgehört habe.
 Hat angefangen mit dem "Bauern" als Hauptfigur und mit dem ganzen Ecchi Gedöhns aufgehört. Ich mag allgemein dieses aufgezwungene Ecchi/Fanservice Zeug überhaupt gar nicht.

Mir fällt auf, dass hier ziemlich viele Filme und allgemein ältere Anime´s genannt wurden. Ich habe eigentlich bisher fast nur neueres gesehen (>2000).


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. Juli 2011)

Lee schrieb:


> NHK war richtig gut. Nur die Multilevel Marketing Episoden fand ich richtig übel. Musste die alle überspringen, sonst hätte ich die Serie wohl ganz fallen gelassen, was ich zum Glück nicht getan habe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich mag Animes mit Drama, Ecchi, Romance und so


----------



## Lee (29. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich mag Animes mit Drama, Ecchi, Romance und so


 Drama und Romance sind ja auch toll. Und selbst diverse "Ecchi" Szenen sind völlig in Ordnung, sofern diese nicht völlig fehl am Platze und aufgezwungen wirken. Zum Beispiel in Chobits am Anfang, der Einschaltknopf von Chi. Wieso musste man den unbedingt dort hin machen, wo er war?

Der einzige Anime, bei dem mich das Ecchi Gedöhns nicht gestört hat, war Highschool of the Dead. Der Anime lebt geradezu davon


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. Juli 2011)

Lee schrieb:


> Drama und Romance sind ja auch toll. Und selbst diverse "Ecchi" Szenen sind völlig in Ordnung, sofern diese nicht völlig fehl am Platze und aufgezwungen wirken. Zum Beispiel in Chobits am Anfang, der Einschaltknopf von Chi. Wieso musste man den unbedingt dort hin machen, wo er war?
> 
> Der einzige Anime, bei dem mich das Ecchi Gedöhns nicht gestört hat, war Highschool of the Dead. Der Anime lebt geradezu davon




Das gehörte ja nur Handlung!


----------



## Memphys (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anime*



<> schrieb:


> - Prinzessin Mononoke


 
Den find ich einfach nur geil, der Rest wird zwar mit Lobpreisungen überhäuft, ich find ihn aber nicht gut. Kann aber auch einfach dran liegen das ich Prinzessin Mononoke noch als Kind gesehen hab, den Rest erst später (ich hab mich voll vor dem albernen Wildschein am Anfang gegruselt )


Was ich gesehen habe:
- Hellsing OVAs (Alltime Favourite, das ist auf abgedrehte Art einfach nur wahsinnig witzig)
- Devil May Cry
- Bleach
- Naruto
- Elfenlied
- Full Metal Alchemist
- diverse Filme wie Prinzessin Mononoke usw.


----------



## Torchlight (2. August 2011)

Also ein paar Animes sollte man aufjeden mal angeschaut haben. Sind viel besser als irgendwelche Ami-Serien oder Filme.
- One Piece  
- Elfenlied
- Death Note
- Hellsing


----------



## Freeak (2. August 2011)

OK, dann will ich mich auch mal Outen.

Bin auch voll der Anime bzw. Manga Fan, wenn das ganze Zeug nichso unglaublich Teuer wäre hatte ich Garantiert auch schon mehr Gesehen/Gelesen.

Aber hier mal die (für mich) Wichtigsten:

Elfen Lied (Einfach hammer (habe auch die OVA 10.5)

Prinzesin Mononoke (Einfach ein Klassiker)

Spriggan (Auch sehr geil, wenn auch ungleich Brutal wie Elfen Lied)

Anschließend noch Hellsing, PokeMon, Dragonball (Die ersten Folgen sind die besten), Städte des Goldes (Uralt aber auch sehr geil, vor allem nicht so auch diesen ganzen neumodischen Kram Getrimmt)
Nadja - The Secret of Bluewater, Afro Samurai, Escaflowne, Kleine Prizessin Sara (hat aber eine sehr ergreifende Story), Eine Fröhliche Familie (Spielt zur Zeit des Amerikanischen Unabhängigkeitskrieges)

Das sind so die Sachen die ich bisher Gelesen und Gesehen habe. Alles sehr geil.


----------



## kuroi_saikoro (2. August 2011)

Ich habe auch schon viel gesehen daher als Empfehlung:
Animes: Death Note, Ghost in the Shell, haruhi suzumiya no yuutsu, Full Metal Alchemist, Full Metal Panic 1,2,3; 


Manga: BLAME!


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. August 2011)

Hellsing muss ich auhc mal bei Gelegenheit weiter schauen  Gefällt mir sehr gut nur hab ich im Mom wenig Zeit!


----------



## Painkiller (3. August 2011)

Ich find´s schade, das die deutsche Syncronisation von One Piece eingestellt worden ist.  -.- Naja, jetzt kommt erstmal der neue Film! *freu*


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. August 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Ich find´s schade, das die deutsche Syncronisation von One Piece eingestellt worden ist.  -.- Naja, jetzt kommt erstmal der neue Film! *freu*




Ich mag deutsche Syncro i-wie nicht!

Kann aber auch sein da sihc seit meinem ersten Anime (Pokemon etc. ausgeschlossen) immer in Japanisch schaue 
Ich mag Untertittel i-wie mehr  wie deutsche Stimmen!


----------



## Painkiller (4. August 2011)

> Ich mag deutsche Syncro i-wie nicht!


Ich hab mir die japanische mal angehört. Die ist nicht so mein Fall. Dennoch find ich es extrem traurig, das gerade so eine erfolgreiche Serie wie One Piece nicht mehr auf deutsch erscheint.


----------



## Frosdedje (4. August 2011)

> Kleine Prizessin Sara (hat aber eine sehr ergreifende Story)


Oh ja, da kann ich mich noch gut erinnern.
Als ich noch jung war, musste ich sie mit meinen Eltern mitanschauen, 
aber das war wirklich tiefgreifend und spannend. 



> - Prinzessin Mononoke


----------



## Lee (4. August 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die japanische mal angehört. Die ist nicht so mein Fall. Dennoch find ich es extrem traurig, das gerade so eine erfolgreiche Serie wie One Piece nicht mehr auf deutsch erscheint.


 Normalerweise gewöhnt man sich an das japanische, auch wenn es einem anfangs sehr strange vorkommt. Wobei mir speziell im Fall One Piece die japanische auch weniger gefallen hat.

Außer One Piece sind nur Dragon Ball Z und Elfen Lied so Fälle, wo mir die deutsche Synchro besser gefällt als die japanische.


----------



## Memphys (4. August 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Hellsing muss ich auhc mal bei Gelegenheit weiter schauen  Gefällt mir sehr gut nur hab ich im Mom wenig Zeit!


 
Hellsing find ich nicht so gut, Alucard kommt einfach nicht so strange rüber wie in den OVAs (unbedingt auf Englisch schauen, die Synchronstimme von Alucard schon ), ausserdem hat es mMn. nicht annähernd soviel (kranken) Humor und es hält sich nicht an die Mangas.


----------



## Sieben (3. September 2011)

Hab noch VHS-Kassetten mit Anime:

Record of Lodoss War
Devil Hunter Yohko
Street Fighter 2 V
Akira
Gunschmith Cats
Ghost in the Shell
Tenchi Muyo
Patlabor

Ansonsten hab ich nicht mehr viel mit dem Thema zu tun, ist einfach zu teuer. Manga hab ich auch noch herumstehen wie Dragonball, Ranma 1/2 (leider nicht alle, wurde mal eingestellt von Feest Comics), Bastard, Oh My Goddess, Slayers, paar Neon Genesis und Record of Lodoss War Comics. Carlson Comics hat die aber zu unregelmäßig herausgebracht, da hab ich bissl das Interesse verloren  

Ansonsten ziehe ich mir lieber einen Anime rein als einen 08/15 Film aus der Hollywoodschmiede.

One Piece schau ich nicht mehr so oft, weils schon zum 18. Mal wiederholt wird (RTL2, nach dem Beschichten auf der Vergnügungsinsel fangen die immer wieder mit dem Gott ?Enno? an auf der Himmelsinsel) und das nervt  ansonsten ist das ziemlich guter schräger Humor. Als ich das zum erstenmal gesehen habe, bin ich fast zusammengebrochen vor lachen, als Ruffy seine Meerjungfrau gezeichnet hat 

Gruß


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (7. September 2011)

Also bin gerade etwas enttäuscht, das niemand *Samurai Champloo* erwähnt hat. 

Auch *Afro Samurai* finde ich persönlich nicht schlecht.
*Planetes
DearS*

und die üblichen verdächtigen, die grösstenteils schon genannt wurden.^^

mfg


€: *FLCL* ist auch sehr witzig!!!


----------



## nipponium (19. Januar 2012)

Meine Güte, FLCL hab ich überhaupt ned dapackt xD

Bin da mehr in der Comedy/Slice Of Life und Harem/Romance Ecke angesiedelt

Comedy:
1) Ichigo Mashimaro
2) Lucky Star
3) K-On! (zweite Staffel ist aber Käse*10²³)
*) Detroit Metal City (Versaute Metal-Parodie), Nichijou (Random), Suzumiya Haruhi-chan no yuuutsu (Chibi-Haruhi ohne bestimmte Handlung), Strike Witches, Bokusatsu Tenshi Dokuro-chan

Romance:
1) Kanon 2006
2) Ef - A Tale Of Memories (Achtung, nicht mit Melodies verwechseln, da letzteres die ZWEITE Staffel ist)
3) Yosuga no Sora (Nicht für jeden gemacht, wird am ende ziemlich ekelig)
*) Air, Clannad, Kanon 2002, ef - a tale of melodies

Andere Genres:
*) Higurashi no naku koro ni - verrückter und verwirrender Mystery/Horror-trip
*) Elfen Lied - kennt ihr bestimmt alle schon
*) Angel Beats! - Eines meiner lieblingsanime!!!
*) To Aru Majutsu no Index und To Aru Majutsu no Railgun - witzige Comedy-Action vom feinsten
*) Fractale - verflucht fesselnder Anime, leider etwas dürftig auf die Geschichte eingegangen, aber sehr episch
*) Sola - schwer zu beschreiben, aber auf jeden Fall gut. Crossover aus Romance und Action

Momentan schau ich mir aber Steins;Gate an, soll ja übelst geil sein^^


----------



## Memphys (28. Januar 2012)

Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Also bin gerade etwas enttäuscht, das niemand *Samurai Champloo* erwähnt hat.
> 
> Auch *Afro Samurai* finde ich persönlich nicht schlecht.
> *Planetes
> ...


 
DearS? Der Anime war doch hart an der Grenze zum Hentai, oder?


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. Januar 2012)

Memphys schrieb:


> DearS? Der Anime war doch hart an der Grenze zum Hentai, oder?



DearS ist meiner meinung nach ein totaler Abklatsch zu Chobits!!!
Nur das Chobits um Welten schöner ist und besser! DearS hat mir nicht so gefallen!

Kanon 2006
Clannad 1 & 2
Shuffle
Angel Beats
elfen lied 

sind nur ein Paar die meine Lieblinge sind


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (2. Februar 2012)

One Piece auf japanisch ist 10000 mal geiler als auf deutsch  Die Sprache/Stimmen sind einfach epic, gerade jetzt nach den 2 Jahren ist Zorros Stimme derbe geil. Einzig Choppers Stimme nervt.


----------



## jo214 (27. Februar 2012)

Death Note  wer die ersten folgen guckt kann nicht mehr aufhören :p


----------



## Blauschwein (27. Februar 2012)

Yeah, Animes^^

- Samurai Champloo (TIPP)
- Cowboy Bebop
- NGEvangelion
- DeathNote
- Black Lagoon (TIPP; allein als die Church auf Violence ihren Einstand hatte^^)
- AfroSamurai
- SamuraiX
- Elfenlied
- Gantz
- Golden Boy
- Hellsing+OVAs (die OVAs sind echt der Kracher)
- Karas
- Last Exile
- The Hakkenden

Hm,wollte eigentlich zu allen was schreiben, bin aber leider zu faul.


----------



## Hanzo93 (29. April 2012)

Kaum seh ich den Titel musst ich mir erst mal meine alte seite suche anime.proxer.me ^^
Bleach ist wirklich gut. Naruto, Dragonball, Inuyasha, Shaman King leider habe ich nie Inuyasha und Shaman King nie zu ende gucken können, aber was nicht ist das kann ja noch werden^^
Die sind mir gleich sofort eingefallen


----------



## BlackNeo (29. April 2012)

Fairy Tail ftw !!! One Piece ist aber auch super, und wenn mir wirklich langweilig ist wird High School DxD oder Elfenlied geguckt, wobei ich Splatter Animes nicht so mag...


----------



## Hanzo93 (29. April 2012)

Ich habe jetzt mit Fairy Tail angefangen bin jetzt bei Folge vfünf und es gefällt mir ^^


----------



## seventyseven (29. April 2012)

Also was ich damals gerne gesehen habe war

Noir, Dragonball/Z (Bis auf GT), Ranma½, Die Macht des Zaubersteins


----------



## Sertix (13. Mai 2012)

Ich hab die Bluray von "Halo Legends".

8 Kurzfilme über die Geschichte des Halo Universums. Empfehlenswert.


----------



## BlackNeo (12. November 2012)

Habe gerade die mir fehlenden One Piece Folgen aus Skypia gedownloadet, habe jetzt alle Folgen auf der Platte(und alle geschaut^^), bei Fairy Tail bin ich auch immer bei der neuesten Folge (alle auf der Platte), FMA hab ich durch (auch Brotherhood), Gurren Lagann ist MEGA geil, Hellsing hab ich vorgestern angefangen, bei High School DXD habe ich die erste Folge (natürlich unzensiert xD) geschaut, ist lustig. Naruto bin ich bei Folge 150 oder so...

Als nächstes steht wohl Bleach oder Gangkotsu an, muss mal gucken.

Ich werde vielleicht nächstes Jahr Schüleraustausch nach Japan machen, da muss ich alles kennen


----------



## soth (15. November 2012)

Es hat noch niemand Black Lagoon und Macross Frontier genannt? 
Dann noch auf jeden Fall Steins;Gate und viele Shaft Animes fehlen auch noch:
-Bakemonogatari/Nisemonogatari (Da freue ich mich schon riesig auf die 2 Filme)
-Sayonara Zetsubo Sensei
-Arakawa under the Bridge

EDIT: 
Mal so aus Interesse... Hört jemand von euch J-Pop/Rock/Vocaloids?


----------



## Placebo (18. November 2012)

Elfen Lied, Higurashi no naku koro ni und Bleach sind meine Lieblinge.



soth schrieb:


> Mal so aus Interesse... Hört jemand von euch J-Pop/Rock/Vocaloids?


 Japanische Bands ja aber speziell J-Rock etc. eher nicht.


----------



## Robonator (19. November 2012)

Meine favoriten von denen die auch geschaut habe sind
Deadmen Wonderland
Elfenlied
Death Note
Black Rock Shooter
und jetzt auch Sword Art Online

Grade letzteres finde ich verdammt geil


----------



## BlackNeo (13. Januar 2013)

Habe Sword Art Online in einem Rutsch geschaut, weil es so fesselnd war.

Dieser Anime hat mich berührt wie kein anderer. Bevor ich nicht Folge 25 fertig hatte habe ich nichts gegessen und fast nichts getrunken, ich habe mich nicht mehr von meinem Schreibtischstuhl wegbewegt.


----------



## To4sty (14. Januar 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Habe Sword Art Online in einem Rutsch geschaut, weil es so fesselnd war.
> 
> Dieser Anime hat mich berührt wie kein anderer. Bevor ich nicht Folge 25 fertig hatte habe ich nichts gegessen und fast nichts getrunken, ich habe mich nicht mehr von meinem Schreibtischstuhl wegbewegt.



Wieso fandest du ihn denn fesselnd?


----------



## Hatuja (14. Januar 2013)

Ich bin auch ein Fan von Animes, auch wenn ich in letzter Zeit nicht mehr viel dazu komme, welche zu schauen. Vor ein paar Jahren bin ich noch jeden Tag 2 Stunden Bahn gefahren und habe in der Zeit immer Animes geschaut. Meine Favoriten sind dabei ganz Klar:

- Black Lagoon (Gegenwart, Brutal, witzig, einfach abgefahren - Schüchterner Bürohengst schließt sich schießwütiger Piratenbande an)
- Cowboy Bebop (Zukuft, Science-Fiction, Weltall, Action - Bunte Bande aus Kopfgeldjägern jagt Bösewichte und kämpft mit alltäglichen Problemen)
- Elfenlied (Gegenwart, Splatter (!), leicht Pornografisch, Beziehung - Mutierte kleine Mädchen reißen sich in Stücke wären sie versuchen den Haushalt auf die Reihe zu bekommen)
- Ganz (Gegenwart, Splatter, Science-Fiction - Eigentlich tote gehen mit Futuristischen Waffen auf jagt nach Außerirdischen)
- Ghost in the Shell (Zukunft, Cyborg, Action - "Polizei"-Spezialeinheit macht sich auf Verbrecherjagd, Deus Ex könnte auf GitS basieren, ist aber noch viel Geiler!)
- Gungrave (Gegenwart, z.T. Fantasy, Action - Geschichte eines jungen Mannes, der in eine Verbrecherorganisation einsteigt und zum Profikiller heranwächst)
- Hellsing (Gegenwart, Vampir Fantasy - "Guter" Vampir jagt zusammen mit tollpatschigem Neu-Vampir-Mädchen böse Vamire (u.ä.))
- Last Exile (Fantasy, Steampunk, Beziehung - In einer zerbrochenen Welt kämpfen Völker mit Luftschiffen gegeneinander um die letzten Lebensräume und gegen die "Gilde" um eine neue Welt)
- Neon Genesis Evangelion (Nahe Zukunft, Fantasy, Endzeit, Teenager - Kampf mit Riesigen "Maschinen" gegen "Engel". Episch, nicht wirklich zu beschreiben. Muss man gesehen haben!!!)
- Noir (Gegenwart, Action - Eine junge Frau und ein Mädchen als Profikiller-Team im Kampf gegen eine geheime Weltmacht- Organisation)
- X (Gegenwart, Action, Fantasy, Apokalypse - Kampf zweier Fraktionen, die eigentlich das gleiche Ziel haben, es aber auf verschiedene Weise erreichen wollen; Vernichtung der Menschheit vs. Erhalt des Planeten)

Wobei Noir und X einen epischen Soundtrack bieten!


----------



## Gurkensalat (14. Januar 2013)

Hab vor ein paar Monaten alle bis dahin erschienenen Sword Art Online Folgen mit nem Kumpel in einer Nacht am Stück durchgeschaut  Muss mal noch die restlichen Folgen schauen die inzwischen erschienen sind 
Ansonsten hab ich noch net so viel geschaut... Death note, mirai nikki (ftw!!!! ) , brave 10, seitokai no ichizon, Infinite stratos. Hab erst vor paar monaten angefangen  Aber mirai nikki mit abstand am geilsten


----------



## BlackNeo (14. Januar 2013)

Ich werdw jetzt wohl mit ./hack anfangen, das ist ja auch ne Story mit nem MMO^^

Accel World soll auch gut sein.


----------



## soth (14. Januar 2013)

Ich fand Accel World eher so mittel, diese weinigen Charachtere gehen mir mit der Zeit tierisch auf die Nerven 
Die einzige Ausnahme bildet dabei Shinji Ikari.
Guilty Crown war da ja auch so schlimm, wobei ich die Story eigentlich ziemlich interessant fand...


*@Gurkensalat*
Wenn du etwas Lustiges suchst, solltest du dir mal Seitokai Yakuindomo anschauen 
Ansonsten vielleicht auch noch Deadman Wonderland und Another...


----------



## BlackNeo (15. Januar 2013)

Drucke mir grade die englische übersetzung von SAO aus. Das Buch ist einfach VIEL ausführlichwr als der Anime 

Und meine Mutter meint ich soll mal wieder was lesen


----------



## soth (15. Januar 2013)

Poste mal bitte den Link, ich bin zu faul zum suchen


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Januar 2013)

Ich hab in den letzten Monaten so einige Animes geschaut, japanische mit Untertitel versteht sich. In Deutschland ist die Auswahl eh zu klein.
Bei mir muss es irgendwie immer ne Romanze sein, aber zum Glück gibt es da genaug Auswahl.
Sword Art Online fand ich beispielsweise richtig gut 
Accel World war anfangs etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, hat mir aber auch sehr gut gefallen.



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich mag Animes mit Drama, Ecchi, Romance und so


 

Wir haben was gemeinsam!


----------



## To4sty (15. Januar 2013)

http://www.baka-tsuki.org/project/index.php?title=Sword_Art_Online

Die haben viele lizenzfreie  Novels und sogar eine eigene Android App.


----------



## BlackNeo (15. Januar 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wir haben was gemeinsam!


 
Oh, noch zwei mit dem Schema^^

Fantasy, Drama, Romance und ich bin glücklich 

@soth: To4sty hat schon den richtigen Link gepostet, hier noch mal der Link zum PDF-Download: ã°ã‹ï¼ãƒã‚«ï¼ã€€é¦¬é¹¿ãƒ¼æœˆï¼ • View topic - Sword Art Online - PDF/EPUB/MOBI Versions 
Nimm am besten die Übersetzung von BeginnerXP

Habe grade gesehen dass das Knapp 350 Seiten sind... da muss ich noch Druckerpatronen kaufen


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Januar 2013)

Aber mal ehrlich bei manchen Animes fragt man sich hinterher auch was man sich da für nen Mist angeschaut hat 
Ich hatte jedenfalls schon den ein oder anderen dabei


----------



## To4sty (15. Januar 2013)

Klar, es gibt wahrscheinlich mehr schlechte als gute Anime. 

Kennt jemand Spice & Wolf?


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Januar 2013)

Bin in letzter Zeit aber auch auf einigen Intros und Themes hängengeblieben


----------



## soth (15. Januar 2013)

*@Mic*
Bei welchen? Animes und Songs 

*@To4sty*
Steht noch auf meiner To-Do-List... mit zig anderen Serien


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Januar 2013)

Also bei den Intros bei wirklich einigen, auch ziemlich unabhängig vom Inhalt des Animes. Das tolle ist ja das man nichts versteht bis auf ein paar Fetzen sofern man kein japanisch kann 

Zum Beispiel:
Accel World Re Acceleration BGM OST: Track 01 - YouTube
Accel World OP 2 FULL - "Burst The Gravity" by ALTIMA - YouTube
Clannad After Story Intro Full Song, Toki wo Kizamu Uta. - YouTube
ã€Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai ED Fullã€‘ ~Watashi no Kimochi~ +mp3 â™« - YouTube
Wasurenaide - Suara [Lyrics and EngSub] - YouTube
Oda Nobuna no Yabou ED - "Hikari" - YouTube

Oder zum Beispiel das Intro von Inu X Boku SS ( Mucc - Nirvana, gibts bei Amazon )

Dabei ist das eigentlich überhaupt nicht mein Musikgeschmack 

Meine "To-DO-List" ist eigentlich nicht vorhanden.
Ich bin absolut froh das jetzt ein par neue Animes angefangen haben, bringt leider mit sich das man ne Woche pro Anime warten muss.
Favoriten sind schonmal:
Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru 
Maoyuu Maou Yuusha 
Kotoura-san
D.C. III: Da Capo III
Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai Next 

Und Shin Sekai Yori hab ich grade "angefangen" gefällt mir auch recht gut


----------



## To4sty (15. Januar 2013)

@soth Wenn er weit unten auf der Liste steht, würde ich ihn an den Anfang setzen. 
Der Anime ist wirklich schön, vorallemdie Musik ist großartig. Zwar sind Storytechnisch Manga und vorallem die Light Novel viel besser, aber ich hab auch mit dem Anime angefangen. Meine Lieblingsgeschichte/Anime. 
Wirklich sehr zu empfehlen, Abenteuer, Romanze im Mittelalter

Btw. Meine Todo Liste ist auch riesig, weiß gar nicht wo ich weiter machen soll


----------



## soth (15. Januar 2013)

Yippie Key, die machen immer super Musik!
Und wie sieht es dann mit Angel Beats! aus?
Imho ein super Anime, mit reichlich Musikeinlagen: Macross Frontier

Lyrics


*@To4sty*
Romanze gefällig? 
Schau dir mal Hotarubi no Mori e oder Toaru Hikuushi e no Tsuioku an...


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Januar 2013)

Angel Beats wollte ich aufgrund der guten Bewertungen immer mal anschauen, kam bisher aber nicht über Folge 1 oder 2 raus, genauso wie bei Highschool of the Dead 
Vllt setz ich mich ja doch mal ran.

Edit:
Bei Romanzen mag ichs dann schamlzig wie bei  Kimi ni Todoke


----------



## To4sty (15. Januar 2013)

Angel Beats hab ich die erste Folge geguckt, fand es auch sehr gut. Nur musst ich zu der Zeit Death Note zuende gucken, deshalb musste sich Angel Beats hinten anstellen^^

@soth Mach ich danke. 

Edit: Spice & Wolf ist zum Beispiel nicht schmalzig, ein großes Thema ist auch der Handel im Mittelalter, und eine große Reise.


----------



## BlackNeo (15. Januar 2013)

Ich höre atm das zweite SAO Opening, Innocence von Eir Aoi rauf und runter. Gefällt mir 

Ich will wieder so ne Romanze wie zwischen Kirito und Asuna, kennt da jemand was gutes?

Auch wenn auf meiner To-Do-List noch One Piece (schaus grade noch mal, bin bei Folge 170), die ./hack-Saga, Accel World und Angel Beats stehen...


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Januar 2013)

Ich rate dir zu Accel World.
Einfach erstmal schauen


----------



## BlackNeo (15. Januar 2013)

Ok^^

Ich will auch mal Highschool DxD fertig gucken, das ist einfach nur lustig^^


----------



## soth (15. Januar 2013)

*@Mic & To4sty*
Ihr habt noch kein Angel Beats geschaut  
Der ist inzwischen (leider) lizensiert und steht auf meiner To-Buy-Liste 

*@Neo*
Dann könnten dir MM und Sora no Otoshimo gefallen.


----------



## Jor-El (16. Januar 2013)

Mich hat Elfenlied zum Anime gebracht. Selten was genialeres seit dem gesehen.
Allein der Theme und die Einbindung der Werke von Gustav Klimt lies erahnen, dass die Japaner "Zeichentrick" ganz anders verstehen. 

Ich für meinen Teil bin aber nicht ganz so aktuell dabei. Ich find es etwas müßig aktuelle Serien aus Japan im Netz zu suchen, weshalb ich gerne auf DVD/Blu Ray Releases warte.
Die Preis- bzw. Releasepolitik hier in Deutschland zwingt mich immer öfter in GB zu kaufen. Jüngst erst die ersten beiden Staffeln von Bleach für jeweils 10 Pfund.

Welche ich noch empfehlen kann sind z.B.: Black Butler, Blue Exorcist, Steamboy, The Skycrawlers, Eureka Seven und Eden of the East, wobei bei Black Butler nur die 1. Staffel gut ist (2. Staffel direkt nach dem ansehen verkauft) und Blue Exorcist zu abrupt mit der 4. Blu Ray endete. 

Mit Mangas bin ich noch nicht warm geworden, obwohl die ja Stories ausführlicher behandeln sollen. Brauche derzeit wohl noch den audiovisuellen Kick der Animes. 

An Openings darf ich mir derzeit â†‘Ao No Exorcistâ†“ OP 2-Full W/ Lirycs - YouTube täglich anhören. Hat es meiner Frau wohl sehr angetan.


----------



## soth (16. Januar 2013)

Jor-El schrieb:


> Ich find es etwas müßig aktuelle Serien aus Japan im Netz zu suchen, weshalb ich gerne auf DVD/Blu Ray Releases warte.


Dafür gibt es fansubdb, myanimelist und co. 
Einfacher geht es kaum...



Jor-El schrieb:


> Die Preis- bzw. Releasepolitik hier in Deutschland zwingt mich immer öfter in GB zu kaufen. Jüngst erst die ersten beiden Staffeln von Bleach für jeweils 10 Pfund.


Ich finde es ebenfalls schade, wie das in DACH gehandhabt wird.
Interessante Serien werden größtenteils nicht lizensiert (Clannad, To Aru, Kanon, FMA Brotherhood,...) oder oft nur auf DVD releast. (bspw. Madoka)


Die Edith hat mich gerade darauf hingewiesen: http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2013-01-15/ghost-in-the-shell-arise-anime-to-launch-in-2013


----------



## almfeg (19. Januar 2013)

Great teacher onizuka + K-on sind genial (auch wenn ich gto am anfang gewöhnungsbedürftig fand)


----------



## BlackNeo (20. Januar 2013)

Bin grade noch mit Accel World und Ore no Imoto beschäftigt. Aber GTO muss ich auch mal schauen


----------



## soth (20. Januar 2013)

Ja GTO ist genial 

Habe mir in den letzten Tagen mal wieder etwas Zeit dafür genommen und einige Serien beendet:
-* SAO* - Hat mir sehr gut gefallen, definitiv einer meiner Favoriten 
- *Chuunibyou Demo Koi ga Shitai* - Interessant, verrückt... und dann gibt es sogar noch ein bisschen Story! Ich war positiv überrascht.
- *Kono Minikuku Mo Utsukushi Sekai* - Klingt vielversprechend und fängt vielversprechend an. 
   Dann wird ein Slice of Life Block eingeschoben und letztendlich, da es nur 12 Folgen sind, bleibt nicht mehr genug Zeit für die eigentliche Handlung 
   Das viele Fragen unbeantwortet bleiben, macht die Sache nicht besser...
- *Shangri-La* - Abgedreht und surreal, eine verstrickte Story mit Twists & eingängige Charaktere, die sich auch ein bisschen entwickeln. Mir gefällts


----------



## Pas89 (23. Januar 2013)

Viele gute Sachen wurden schon genannt. Hab aber noch den Film *Perfect Blue* im Angebot, den fand ich echt spannend. Bei Anime Serien fand ich *Claymore* noch gut, der gehört bis heute zu meinen Favoriten.

Unabhängig ob schon genannt oder nicht :
Elfenlied (kennt fast jeder)
Afro Samurai
Guardian of the Spirit (nette Story einer Leibwächterin, die einen Prinzen beschützen muss)
Eden of the East (super Geschichte, sollte man mal gesehen haben) 
Tales of Vesperia First Strike (Vorgeschichte zum Xbox/PS3 Spiel)
Neon Genesis Evangelion (Klassiker)
Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni (Mystery, Splatter, kann man sich gut mehrmals angucken )
Black Lagoon (dürften auch die Meisten kennen)
Paprika (Toller Film, einzigartiges Design was teilweise an Ghibli erinnert)
Summer Wars  (auch ein cooler Film, mit interessantem Thema und witzig -> globale Vernetzung, Computervirus...)
Angel Beats!
Onegai Teacher
Bokusatsu Tenshi Dokuro Chan (sehr verrückter Anime, mit einem Engel, der einen Jungen beschützen soll, ihn aber immer tötet )
Azumangah Daio (witziger Slice of Life Anime)
Appleseed
Ghost in the Shell
und natürlich die Ghibli Filme

Da sind eigentlich mehr oder weniger alle meine Favoriten bei.


----------



## BlackNeo (23. Januar 2013)

Ich bin jetzt mit Accel World fertig, bei Ore no Imouto fehlt nur noch das alternative Ende. Ich will jetzt mal Code:Breaker schauen, dann sind Angel Beats und Eden of the East dran.


----------



## soth (24. Januar 2013)

Von Code:Breaker habe ich bisher eher schlechtes gelesen, zumindest von Leuten auf deren Meinung ich etwas gebe 
Und die erste Folge war auch eher mies...

Btw eine meiner Lieblingsserien fehlt noch: 
Fate/Zero


----------



## Pas89 (24. Januar 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Btw eine meiner Lieblingsserien fehlt noch:
> Fate/Zero



Werd ich mal reinschauen, sieht interessant aus.


----------



## soth (24. Januar 2013)

Du solltest dir vorher vielleicht den Vorgänger, der dannach spielt anschauen...
Fate/Stay Night


----------



## beren2707 (24. Januar 2013)

Hmm, nenne jetzt mal nur die üblichen Verdächtigen (keineswegs vollständige Nennung, eher so die all-time-favorites):



One Piece
Naruto
Death Note
Wolf's Rain
Ouran High School Host Club ()
Samurai Champloo
Fullmetal Alchemist (nicht Brotherhood)
Peace Maker Kurogane
Arjuna
Elfenlied
Hellsing
Nana ()
Langt erstmal, denke ich; sämtliche Filme, z.B. alle von Hayao Miyazaki, habe ich mal nicht genannt. Ich unterscheide weniger nach Genre oder sonstigen Belangen, sondern mehr danach, was mir gerade zusagt. Deswegen auch die sehr unterschiedlichen Ausrichtungen der genannten Serien.


----------



## Pas89 (24. Januar 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Du solltest dir vorher vielleicht den Vorgänger, der dannach spielt anschauen...
> Fate/Stay Night


Wird gemacht sobald ich mit den anderen durch bin, die ich gerade ansehe. Muss z.B. noch von Mirai Nikki sieben Folgen sehen.


----------



## BlackNeo (24. Januar 2013)

Ich habe mich umentschlossen, da ich jetzt mit Ore no Imouto (kann ich nur empfehlen, sehr lustig und auch irgendwie ein bisschen herzergreifend) fertig bin, werden Fate/Stay Night und Code:Breaker erst mal geschaut, dann kommen Highschool DxD (natürlich die unzensierte Version ) und Angel Beats dran. Und dann Eden of the East...


----------



## ZeroX360 (24. Januar 2013)

Haha super geilo Highschool DxD was fürn scheiß.
Das werde ich mir demnächst reinziehen pervers, witzig und Aktion und dennoch etwas ernsthaft was will man mehr.


----------



## soth (24. Januar 2013)

Highschool DxD und ernsthaft ? Ich glaube du meinst eine andere Serie 
Allzu viel solltest du dir davon nicht erhoffen...

*@Pas89
*Welchen Sub (Mirai Nikki) schaust du dir an? 
Taiyo ist noch nicht fertig, Akatsuki ebenfalls nicht.
Der Sub von Commie ist mies und der von Animecrytal auch nicht toll.
Lazy ist mal wieder... langsam, wie könnte es auch anderst sein


----------



## Robonator (24. Januar 2013)

Hab grad Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood durch. 
Unglaublich geil. Einer meiner liebsten jetzt 

Hätte von dem gern die Blueray Collection auf Amazon, hab aber keine 130€


----------



## ZeroX360 (24. Januar 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Highschool DxD und ernsthaft ? Ich glaube du meinst eine andere Serie
> Allzu viel solltest du dir davon nicht erhoffen...


Im Gegensatz was ich sonst so gesehen hab schon. xD


----------



## Pas89 (24. Januar 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Welchen Sub (Mirai Nikki) schaust du dir an?
> Taiyo ist noch nicht fertig, Akatsuki ebenfalls nicht.
> Der Sub von Commie ist mies und der von Animecrytal auch nicht toll.
> Lazy ist mal wieder... langsam, wie könnte es auch anderst sein


 
Hat mir auch etwas zu lange gedauert mit den Subs auf deutsch, darum hab ich ab Folge 5 glaub ich angefangen englische Subs zu nehmen.


----------



## soth (25. Januar 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hätte von dem gern die Blueray Collection auf Amazon, hab aber keine 130€


Kauf sie doch bei amazon.com, dass werde ich demnächst tun...
79,95$ mit Versandgebühren, der einzige Nachteil ist die lange Lieferzeit aber 



ZeroX360 schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz was ich sonst so gesehen hab schon. xD


Was hast du denn sonst so angeschaut und was hält dich davon ab gute Sachen anzuschauen 
Schau dir doch sowas wie Sora no Otoshimo (Forte) an, da gibt es einen Haufen Ecchi mit Story...


----------



## Robonator (25. Januar 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Kauf sie doch bei amazon.com, dass werde ich demnächst tun...
> 79,95$ mit Versandgebühren, der einzige Nachteil ist die lange Lieferzeit aber


 
Ja gut aber die 80$ hab ich immoment auch nicht ^^
Muss mir immerhin noch für nen Monitor, Laptop und Anmeldegebühren sparen


----------



## soth (25. Januar 2013)

Hat ja auch Niemand gesagt, dass du es sofort kaufen sollst...
Ich wollte dich nur davor bewahren 58€ zu viel zu bezahlen


----------



## Robonator (25. Januar 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Hat ja auch Niemand gesagt, dass du es sofort kaufen sollst...
> Ich wollte dich nur davor bewahren 58€ zu viel zu bezahlen


 
Als ich damals danach gesucht habe, hatte ich das echt nirgends gefunden. Nur auf Amazon.co.uk 
Komisch das Amazon.com das jetzt hat. Damals war das da ganz sicher nicht, zumindest nicht in Blue Ray  

Sprache is mir auch wurscht solang es Japanische Stimmen sind ^^


----------



## soth (25. Januar 2013)

Die Collection Blu-Ray Boxen gibt es in England gar nicht, das sind US Importe 

Generell ist Amerika noch etwas besser mit Releases versorgt, weshalb ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen kann, dass es die in England früher gab...
Dort gibt es beispielsweise auch Clannad, ef, Sora no Oto, Shiki und Steins Gate, sowie einen Haufen Blu-Ray Releases  
Und man kommt geradezu spottbillig an solche Raritäten wie NGE.


----------



## Pas89 (25. Januar 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Und man kommt geradezu spottbillig an solche Raritäten wie NGE.


 
Find ich sowieso schade mit Preisen und Verfügbarkeit bei uns, dass es z.B. keine neue Version von Elfenlied in Deutschland zu kaufen gibt. Bei amazon.com kostet es nur rund 22$.


----------



## soth (26. Januar 2013)

Wir kommen dafür sehr günstig an die Kara No Kyoukai Blu-Rays


----------



## Gurkensalat (26. Januar 2013)

Schau grad die erste Folge von Girls und Panzer  Scheint lustig zu sein


----------



## winner961 (26. Januar 2013)

Gurkensalat schrieb:


> Schau grad die erste Folge von Girls und Panzer  Scheint lustig zu sein



Ja ist schon cool 

Aber ich warte jetzt auf die neuen Folgen kommen wahrscheinlich erst im März


----------



## Robonator (26. Januar 2013)

Ja leider :/ Grade wo es so spannend wurde


----------



## winner961 (26. Januar 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ja leider :/ Grade wo es so spannend wurde



Vor allem in der zehnten folge die Aktion wo der flag Panzer durch den rückwärtsfahrenden Panzer beschützt wird


----------



## Gurkensalat (26. Januar 2013)

blablablublblabla PANZERKEIL!


----------



## soth (27. Januar 2013)

Ja, pink ist schon eine tolle Tarnfarbe 

Bin gerade dabei noch einmal MM! anzuschauen, definitiv sehenswert.
Noch ein bisschen abgedrehter... okay viel abgedrehter ist Panty & Stocking


----------



## Robonator (27. Januar 2013)

Zieh mir grade mal Highschool DxD rein...

Heilige ********, das ist ja schon fast n Hentai


----------



## soth (27. Januar 2013)

Dann schau dir erst mal Koe de Oshigoto an


----------



## BlackNeo (27. Januar 2013)

Ich habe gestern mal die ersten 5 Folgen von Guilty Crown geschaut. 

Das muss man gesehen haben! Eine tolle Story, die Charaktere haben zwar nicht so viel Tiefgang, aber dazu noch der geniale Zeichenstil und die wahnsinnige musikalische Untermalung. Vor allem das Opening finde ich genial, das höre ich rauf und runter (My Dearest von Supercell).


----------



## Robonator (27. Januar 2013)

guilty crown... mal reinziehen


----------



## Pas89 (28. Januar 2013)

So bin nun fertig mit Fate/Stay Night. Hat mir echt gut gefallen, weiß nicht warum ich da nicht schon früher reingeschaut habe. 
Werde dann die nächsten Tage noch Fate/Zero verschlingen. 

Hat noch jemand einen guten Tipp im Cyperpunk/Sci-Fi Genre? Hab viel Spaß mit Ergo Proxy und Ghost in the Shell gehabt damals und suche mal wieder was mit ähnlichem Genre.


----------



## soth (28. Januar 2013)

Hmm Cyberpunk...
Wie wärs mit Last Exile? 
Ansonsten vielleicht noch Mardock Scramble, wobei du warten solltest, bis der 3te Film veröffentlicht ist. Die Cliffhanger sind richtig fies


----------



## BlackNeo (2. Februar 2013)

Fertig mit Guilty Crown :'(

Jetzt schau ich KimiKiss Pure Rouge, ich habe meine Liebe zu Romance Animes entdeckt


----------



## Robonator (2. Februar 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Fertig mit Guilty Crown :'(
> 
> Jetzt schau ich KimiKiss Pure Rouge, ich habe meine Liebe zu Romance Animes entdeckt


 
Wie wäre es noch mit Harem?


----------



## BlackNeo (2. Februar 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wie wäre es noch mit Harem?



Ne, Harem is nix ^^

Edit.: SAO ist jetzt lizensiert! Wurde auch Zeit^^

Mal gucken ob ichs mir auf Blu-Ray kaufe, ich habs ja in 720p Ger Sub...


----------



## soth (4. Februar 2013)

Nein es ist (noch) nicht lizensiert 

Wenn die Untertitel brauchbar sind, wird es gekauft. 
Es wäre auch schön, wenn die Untertitel nicht gelb wären und der Encode gut...


----------



## winner961 (4. Februar 2013)

Wenn sich es jemand gilt dann schreibt bitte wo ihr es kauft weil es sicher interessant ist


----------



## soth (4. Februar 2013)

Wo wir/ich Animes kaufe?
Hauptsächlich bei Amazon, animeversand und im Saturn.


----------



## BlackNeo (4. Februar 2013)

Habe heute ne Asuna Statue für 30€ gesehen (weiß nicht mehr auf welcher Seite), die werde ich mir holen


----------



## Robonator (4. Februar 2013)

Hm würd mir gern mal Guilty Crown ansehen, finde es überall aber nur in 240p Quali, kaum auszuhalten 



> Ne, Harem is nix ^^


Dann hier, recht neu 

Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai Next


----------



## soth (4. Februar 2013)

Guilty Crown ist lizensiert... 
Da wirst du nicht viel finden und das ist auch gut so!



BlackNeo schrieb:


> Habe heute ne Asuna Statue für 30€  gesehen (weiß nicht mehr auf welcher Seite), die werde ich mir holen


Figua?
https://www.figuya.de/Details/Asuna-_-Sword-Art-Online-_-FuRyu


----------



## Shiny49 (4. Februar 2013)

Also mein Lieblingsmanga ist "Rosario to Vampire", finde der ist ziemlich underrated. Die Animeadaption davon kann man in der Pfeife rauchen, weil alles gute rausgenommen  und auf das Zeigen von Unterwäsche reduziert wurde.


----------



## Uziflator (4. Februar 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Nein es ist (noch) nicht lizensiert
> 
> Wenn die Untertitel brauchbar sind, wird es gekauft.
> Es wäre auch schön, wenn die Untertitel nicht gelb wären und der Encode gut...


SAO ist lizensiert seit ca. 1 Woche.



Robonator schrieb:


> Dann hier, recht neu
> Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai Next


Man sollte sich aber vorher die erste Staffel ansehen.


----------



## Robonator (4. Februar 2013)

> Guilty Crown ist lizensiert...
> Da wirst du nicht viel finden und das ist auch gut so!


Bevor ich mir blind was kaufe, schaue ich es mir lieber erstmal an  Grade wenn es tausende von Animes gibt.


> Man sollte sich aber vorher die erste Staffel ansehen.


Erste Staffel'?


----------



## Shiny49 (4. Februar 2013)

> Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai Next


Ist das Harem ? Ich liebe Harem, solange er gut ist.

Edit: Wobei, ich glaub ich kenn den. Da hab ich mir mal 4 Folgen angekuckt, allerdings war der mir doch ein wenig zu fad.


----------



## soth (5. Februar 2013)

Uziflator schrieb:


> SAO ist lizensiert seit ca. 1 Woche.


Quelle?
Das ist mein letzter Kenntnisstand:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Robonator schrieb:


> Erste Staffel'?


Ja, davon gibt es eine erste Staffel:
Staffel 1: Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai - MyAnimeList.net
Staffel 2: Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai NEXT - MyAnimeList.net


----------



## winner961 (5. Februar 2013)

Uziflator schrieb:


> SAO ist lizensiert seit ca. 1 Woche.
> 
> Man sollte sich aber vorher die erste Staffel ansehen.



Stimmt ohne erste Staffel ist es langweilig 

Mal abwarten wann Der lizensiert wird und vielleicht auch noch seran Kagura


----------



## BlackNeo (5. Februar 2013)

Guilty Crown gibt es in ganz guter Quali auf Randaris mit Eng Sub, die ersten 6 Folgen kommen am 22. Febuar raus.

Hol ich mir auf jeden Fall, wenn alle Folgen draußen sind.

@soth: Die Lizensierung ist sicher, die Sub-Seiten haben es schon rausgenommen.


----------



## soth (5. Februar 2013)

Bei Chinu sind die Downloads noch Online und den Aussagen der AnimaniA stehe ich, wie viele Andere auch, sehr kritisch gegenüber!
Ich erinnere da an die "Lizensierung" von Guilty Crown, wo man etwas vorschnell war und die Lizensierung von Persona 4


----------



## BlackNeo (5. Februar 2013)

Hm... nunja, ich habs in 720p als Ger Sub 

Wäre schön wenn die Light Novels dann auch in deutsch erscheinen würden...


----------



## soth (5. Februar 2013)

Ich würde mich schon mit Englisch begnügen, eine deutsche Übersetzung wäre aber auch nicht schlecht...
Genau wie bei To Aru Majutsu no Index + Spin-Off + Fortsetzung.


----------



## BlackNeo (5. Februar 2013)

Ich lese die LNs als PDF auf Englisch, aber n Buch wäre schöner...


----------



## Pas89 (7. Februar 2013)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> Also mein Lieblingsmanga ist "Rosario to Vampire", finde der ist ziemlich underrated. Die Animeadaption davon kann man in der Pfeife rauchen, weil alles gute rausgenommen  und auf das Zeigen von Unterwäsche reduziert wurde.


 
Der Anime davon ist echt nicht so das Wahre, hab mir zwar die komplette erste Staffel angeguckt, weil ein Kumpel mir den empfohlen hat. Bei Staffel 2 wurde mir das dann doch zu blöd. 

Fate/Zero hab ich jetzt auch geschaut, mir hat Fate/Stay Night was besser gefallen.


----------



## Robonator (7. Februar 2013)

Wow. 
Ich versteh bei Guilty Crown zwar kaum etwas aber der Anime ist irgendwie richtig geil  Der landet auch auf meiner "zu kaufen" Liste. Sobald ich nen Job habe wird erstmal dick eingekauft 

Btw hat sich jemand die Mangas Noblesse, City of Dead Sorcerer und Beelzebub angeschaut? Sind neben R+V meine absoluten Lieblinge


----------



## BlackNeo (7. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich mal wieder Geld habe kauf ich mir auch mal wieder Mangas. Ich glaube es wird xx me.

Guilty Crown kaufe ich mir erst wenn alle Folgen auf Blu-Ray erschienen sind. Aber der Anime ist Bombe!

Bin jetzt mit KimiKiss Pure Rouge fast fertig und habe mal Sora no Otoshimono angefangen. Das ist klasse


----------



## BlackNeo (11. Februar 2013)

Fertig mit KimiKiss, mein Fazit: Ein sehr guter Romance-Anime mit einer tollen Story und netten Charakteren (wobei einige ziemlich Oberflächlich waren). Sollte man als Fan des Genres gesehen haben.

Habe mal Kiss X Sis eingeschoben, mein Fazit: Jaaa... Ich wollte mal n bissl Ecchi schauen, Kiss X Sis ist zwar stellenweise eher Softcore-Hentai (also schon ziemlich XXX), aber es hat mir SEHR gefallen  Hat auch ne nette, stimmige Story und gute und vor allem witzige Charaktere.

Schaue jetzt noch Sora no Otoshimono fertig, dann Staffel 2 davon und ich schaue mal Sukitte... (Say "I love you". Mir fällt der richtige Name grad nicht mehr ein).

Und ich muss mal mit Code:Breaker fertig werden!


----------



## Robonator (11. Februar 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Kiss X Sis: Jaaa... Ich wollte mal n bissl ecchi schauen, Kiss X Sis ist zwar stellenweise eher Softcore-Hentai (also schon ziemlich XXX), aber es hat mir SEHR gefallen  Hat auch ne nette, stimmige Story und gute und vor allem witzige Charaktere.


 
Hehehehe. Und die ewige Frage: welche von den beiden mochtest du mehr?


----------



## BlackNeo (11. Februar 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hehehehe. Und die ewige Frage: welche von den beiden mochtest du mehr?



Hm.... Ich fand beide SEHR süß, ich glaube ich würde mich für Riko entscheiden. Mikako war aber auch Klasse (vor allem als sie Keita nach bestehen ihr Höschen zeigen wollte. Wers gesehen hat weiß was ich meine ). Und die Lehrerin von Ako und Riko *_* Will auch so eine^^

Edit.: Ne Freundin von mir hat mir geschrieben, sie will auch so einen Lippenstift. Darf ich das als aufforderung verstehen?  xDD


----------



## Robonator (11. Februar 2013)

> Edit.: Ne Freundin von mir hat mir geschrieben, sie will auch so einen Lippenstift. Darf ich das als aufforderung verstehen?  xDD


Probier es, bald ist der 14.  

Ist übrigens auch mein Geburtstag, find ich toll wie so viele Leute auf der Welt ihn feiern


----------



## BlackNeo (11. Februar 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Probier es, bald ist der 14.
> 
> Ist übrigens auch mein Geburtstag, find ich toll wie so viele Leute auf der Welt ihn feiern



Ich muss sie bis dahin noch per Skype oder FB erreichen. Habe ihre Nummer nicht^^ Und so ein Lippenstift wird schwer aufzutreiben sein 

Schon wer Monster Soul gesehen? Ich dachte erst mal: Was für ein komisches Fairy Tail Spin Off xD Schaut aber gut aus, der neue Manga von Mashima


----------



## BL4CK_92 (13. Februar 2013)

Grade Death Note fertig geschaut. 9/10 war sehr unterhalten. Auch wenns nach dem Twist bissle abflacht.


----------



## Robonator (15. Februar 2013)

Dafuq 
MMORPG zu Ghost in the Shell? 
Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex Online Game Due Out Next Year

Ich warte dann ma auf SAO


----------



## Gurkensalat (15. Februar 2013)

Nee SAO würd ich mir net als Spiel kaufen  das musst du dann durchzocken


----------



## HairforceOne (15. Februar 2013)

Hui, noch gar nicht gewusst das es sowas hier auch gibt 

Da fühlt man sich doch gleich wohl.


----------



## soth (15. Februar 2013)

Ein MMOPRG, bei dem wohl 90% der Spieler Japaner sind...
Schwierigkeitsgrad: Lunatic - Asian oder wie? 

Dreamworks könnte imho auch mal endlich mit dem Live Action Film anfangen!


----------



## Robonator (25. Februar 2013)

Hab mir jetzt mal Guilty Crown zuende angeschaut.
Ich mag das Ende nicht und irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das die Entwickler unter großem Druck gestanden haben 
Ansonsten find ich den echt klasse


----------



## soth (26. Februar 2013)

Geht dir der Hauptcharakter nicht übel auf die Nerven?


----------



## Robonator (26. Februar 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Geht dir der Hauptcharakter nicht übel auf die Nerven?


 
Na manchmal dachte ich. WTF was geht denn jetzt mit dem ab, oder warum zur Hölle macht er das denn nicht anstelle von das und das. Aber naja ^^


----------



## BlackNeo (26. Februar 2013)

Guilty Crown finde ich sehr geil, auch wenn Shu manchmal übelst den Mist gemacht hat^^

Aber keine Ahnung was ich jetzt schauen soll... habe noch ~20 ungesehene Animes auf der Platte, habe ich alle von ner Freundin bekommen (sind stolze 115 GB).
Ich gucke jetzt wahrscheinlich erst mal Zero no Tsukaima weiter und Sora no Otoshimono fertig.
Und ich hab den Fairy Tail Film gestern als Eng Sub geschaut 

Sehr empfehlenswert, sollte man mal gesehen haben.


----------



## winner961 (26. Februar 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Guilty Crown finde ich sehr geil, auch wenn Shu manchmal übelst den Mist gemacht hat^^
> 
> Aber keine Ahnung was ich jetzt schauen soll... habe noch ~20 ungesehene Animes auf der Platte, habe ich alle von ner Freundin bekommen (sind stolze 115 GB).
> Ich gucke jetzt wahrscheinlich erst mal Zero no Tsukaima weiter und Sora no Otoshimono fertig.
> ...



Gibt's den noch nicht als German Sub ? 

Neo hast du schon die Ovas angeschaut ?


----------



## soth (26. Februar 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Aber keine Ahnung was ich jetzt schauen soll... habe noch ~20 ungesehene Animes auf der Platte, habe ich alle von ner Freundin bekommen (sind stolze 115 GB).


Was hast du denn zur Auswahl?
Ich brauche neue Ideen, meine Liste wird immer kürzer


----------



## BlackNeo (26. Februar 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Gibt's den noch nicht als German Sub ?
> 
> Neo hast du schon die Ovas angeschaut ?



Ne, Ger Sub kann noch dauern. Die Subber von Blu Nova z.B. machen den erst, wenn sie an ne gute RAW rankommen.

OVAs habe ich alle auf dem Pc, bis auf das Movie OAD^^

@soth: Wenn ich wieder dabeim bin kann ich mal ne Liste posten, welche ich noch alles habe.
Meine Freundin (also wir sind noch nicht zusammen, aber sie steht voll auf mich, kann nicht mehr lange dauern^^) erschlägt mich förmlich mit Animes xD


----------



## winner961 (26. Februar 2013)

ich freue mich schon mal auf die Liste


----------



## soth (27. Februar 2013)

Keine Liste, schade 

Nichijou wurde glaube ich auch noch nicht genannt, super Random-Comedy


----------



## BlackNeo (27. Februar 2013)

Soooooo, hier mal meine Anime-Liste (hatte gestern VIEL zu tun, scheiß Schule...):

Alle Animes, sofern abgeschlossen, vollständig, sonst immer die aktuellste Folge. Bei fast allen ENG Subs kann ich auch die Subs ausstellen bzw. auf Eng Dub umstellen.

*Accel World* _GER Sub_ (die ersten 7 Folgen und das OVA in 1080p PLUS alle Folgen in 720p) geschaut
*Acchi Kocchi* _ENG Sub_ 720p  nicht geschaut
*Another* _ENG Sub_ 720p nicht geschaut
*Baka to test to shoukanjuu* _ENG Sub_ 720p nicht geschaut
*Code Breaker* _GER Sub_ 720p zu 2/3 geschaut
*Dokuro-chan* _ENG Sub_ 720p nicht geschaut
*Elfenlied* _ENG Sub_ 720p nicht geschaut
*Fairy Tail* (Alle Folgen bis 169 plus OVAs) _GER Sub_ 720p immer auf dem aktuellsten Stand
*Fullmetal Alchimist* _GER Dub (leider)_ 480p geschaut
*Great Teacher Onizuka* _ENG Sub_ 480p nicht geschaut
*Guilty Crown* _ENG Sub_ 720p geschaut
*Highschool of the Dead* _ENG Sub_ 1080p nicht geschaut
*Hoshizora e Kakaru Hashi* _ENG Sub_ 480p nicht geschaut
*Kanokon* _ENG Sub_ 720p nicht geschaut
*Kiss X Sis* _ENG Sub_ (unzensiert ) 720p geschaut
*Kore wa Zombie desu ka* _ENG Sub_ 720p nicht geschaut
*Minami-ke* _ENG Sub_ 720p nicht geschaut
*Mirai Nikki *_ENG Sub_ 720p nicht geschaut
*MM!* _ENG Sub_ 720p nicht geschaut
*One Piece*: _alle Folgen bis 400 in 480p und GER Dub, ab 401 in 720p und GER Sub, alle 11 Filme in 1080p, die ersten 27 Folgen nochmal in 720p und GER Dub, alle Specials_ geschaut bis Folge 400
*Ore no Imouto* _GER Sub_ 720p geschaut (auch True Route)
*Princess Lover!* _ENG Sub_ 720p nicht geschaut
*Prism Ark* _ENG Sub_ 720p nicht geschaut
*Senki Zesshou Symphogear *_ENG SUB_720p nicht geschaut
*Sword Art Online* _GER Sub_ 720p geschaut
*Sora no Otoshimono* _GER Sub_ 720p geschaut bis Folge 8
*Zero no tsukaima* _ENG Sub_ 720p erste Folge geschaut^^

362 GB meine Freunde...


----------



## soth (27. Februar 2013)

Da kenne ich (fast) jeden Anime und habe nur 5 (für mich uninteressante Animes) noch nicht gesehen 

MM! wird dir wahrscheinlich gefallen ^^


----------



## BlackNeo (27. Februar 2013)

Meine freundin zwingt mich ja schon fast die zu gucken. Bin jede Woche 2 mal bei ihr und wir schauen Animes xD


----------



## Robonator (27. Februar 2013)

> Kiss X Sis ENG Sub (unzensiert ) 720p geschaut



Lass ma rüberwachsen


----------



## soth (27. Februar 2013)

Hast du etwa die zensierte Version angeschaut


----------



## Robonator (27. Februar 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Hast du etwa die zensierte Version angeschaut


 
Ich habs im Internet nur Cut gefunden


----------



## soth (27. Februar 2013)

Alle Blu-Ray Versionen sind unzensiert...
Doki hat z.B. die Blu-Rays gemacht, Coalgirls auch (mit Sub von Ryuumaru)http://myanimelist.net/fansub-groups.php?id=2311


----------



## Robonator (28. Februar 2013)

Ja aber ich bin bis jetzt nur Streamgucker. Kaufen tu ich mir selten was und runterladen schon gar nicht


----------



## soth (28. Februar 2013)

Dir ist schon klar, das (fast alle) Streamseiten mit der kostenlosen Arbeit Anderer (bzw. die Subber kostet es etwas) Geld verdienen und die Qualität mies ist?
Beim Streamen lädst du dir das Video übrigens auch herunter


----------



## Robonator (28. Februar 2013)

Ich kauf mir nur das was ich auch wirklich gut finde. Und bevor ic hetwas wirklich gut finde schau ich es mir erstmal an.


----------



## BlackNeo (28. Februar 2013)

Warums lädst du dir die Animes die dir gefallen nicht einfach runter? Musst sie ja nicht gleich kaufen, sofern sie nicht lizensiert sind^^

Ich schaue zwar Fairy Tail immer als SpeedSub auf Pure Anime, aber die Quali von ner guten subgruppe ist meistens VIEL besser als jeder Stream.


----------



## Robonator (28. Februar 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Warums lädst du dir die Animes die dir gefallen nicht einfach runter? Musst sie ja nicht gleich kaufen, sofern sie nicht lizensiert sind^^
> 
> Ich schaue zwar Fairy Tail immer als SpeedSub auf Pure Anime, aber die Quali von ner guten subgruppe ist meistens VIEL besser als jeder Stream.


 
Weil ich kein bock habe 10€ für nen Hoster zu zahlen um unbegrenzt und in Fullspeed zu saugen. Der ganze Kram ist ja immer z.B. bei Uploaded o.ä. gehostet.


----------



## BlackNeo (28. Februar 2013)

Die guten Sub-Seiten haben eigentlich IMMER einen eigenen Download-Server.

Fairy Tail und One Piece kann ich immer in Fullspeed downloaden.


----------



## Robonator (28. Februar 2013)

Fairy Tail und One Piece sind aber auch Animes die ich nicht leiden kann. One Piece fand ich nur Anfangs wirklich gut.


----------



## winner961 (28. Februar 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Fairy Tail und One Piece sind aber auch Animes die ich nicht leiden kann. One Piece fand ich nur Anfangs wirklich gut.



Also jede größere sub Seite hostet selber oder über ein gekauften Server man muss sich nur die Mühe machen und danach suchen


----------



## soth (28. Februar 2013)

Man muss eigentlich nichteinmal dannach suchen, dafür gibt es fansubdb.net, myanimelist.net, fansub-info.de und co.
Und wie bereits erwähnt, hat eigentlich fast jede größere Gruppe einen DDL (daher teilweise auch die Kosten) oder bittet Torrents an.


----------



## winner961 (28. Februar 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Man muss eigentlich nichteinmal dannach suchen, dafür gibt es fansubdb.net, myanimelist.net, fansub-info.de und co.
> Und wie bereits erwähnt, hat eigentlich fast jede größere Gruppe einen DDL (daher teilweise auch die Kosten) oder bittet Torrents an.



Oder über nen IRC Client XDCC


----------



## snapstar123 (28. Februar 2013)

Also ich finde das die meisten guten sub Gruppen ihren eigenen Server haben, es gibt zwar sehr viele Seiten aber bei mir werden bestimmt Animes nur auf bestimmten sub Gruppen geschaut bzw. runtergeladen.

Ich kann auf jeden Fall sub Gruppen empfehlen die mit IRC arbeiten denn da dauert es wenige Minuten für 250MB wie bei One Piece 720p sind immer 250MB egal ob mp4 oder mkv, beim Streamen ist die Quali wirklich grotten schlecht und warte lieber etwas länger und schaue es mir dann in guter Quali an .

Mal eine Auflistung der Animes die ich nur empfehlen kann alles ger Sub und Unkut,

*Endlos-Animes* ganz klar *One Piece*  sowie *Naruto Shippuuden*  kann ich nur empfehlen vorallem die neuen Folgen und vorallem bei Naruto muss es Unkut sein.

*Animes* mit durchschnittlich *20-30 Folgen* wo ich nur empfehlen kann bis auf manche, ich setzt einfach mal ein entsprechendes Smyli dahinter .

*Ghost in the Shell-Stand Alon Komplex 
Ghost in the Shell-Stand Alon Komplex 2nd GIG 
Mirai Nikki 
Death Note 
Dragonball Kai, ist Dragonball Z bloss in 720p und mit ein paar extra Folgen 
Dragon Ball GT  da echt krank geschnitten und einfach der der Hauch von Dragonball fehlt, leider 
Black Rock Shooter 
Kami-Sama no Memo-chou 
Aesthetic of a rogue Hero 
Guilty Crown* 
*The vision of Escaflowne* 
*Blood+* 
*Soul Eater* 

*Anime-Filme*

*Akira 
Ghost in the Shell 
Ghost in the Shell 2 
Final Fantasy VII Advend Children 
Paprika* 
*One Piece alle Filme* 
*Naruto Shippuden alle Filme* 

So das wahren jetzt die, die mir eingefallen sind und ich weiter empfehlen kann, hab mal geschaut alle Folgen und Filme die ich habe sind alle in 720p sowie 1080p und nehmen schon über 600GB auf der Platte weg vorallem One Piece und Naruto Shippuuden.

Wenn jemand gute sub Gruppen such kann ich auch sehr gute empfehlen, kommt drauf an welche Animes , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## soth (28. Februar 2013)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> *Dragonball Kai, ist Dragonball Z bloss in 720p und mit ein paar extra Folgen *


Dragonball Kai ist doch Dragonball Z ohne Filler in 720p und 16:9 oder liege ich da falsch


----------



## snapstar123 (28. Februar 2013)

@soth ja da hast du Recht, es ist einfach für HD aufpoliert worden und es gibt halt noch ein paar Folgen mehr bei Dragonball Kai, ich glaube so an die 20 Folgen mehr wo halt ein bisschen mehr über die geschichten weiter aus geholt wird denn dragonball ist ja schon sehr alt und dragonball Z im endeffekt auch.
Also so zu sehen das es halt mehr hintergründe gibt für die Leute die halt z.B. Dragonball nicht kennen, hoffe du verstehst was ich meine, ja im endeffekt sind es Filler um die Geschichte weiter aus zu dehnen.
Von DB GT wahr ich ja so was von entäuscht, Story Top aber die Kämpfe zum Teil  vorallem wenn die nächste folge kommt und der Gegner ist auf einmal besiegt wie bei Super C17, man hat ja nicht mal gesehen wie er ihn besiegt hat nur mit der drachenfaust wurde es erwähnt am Anfang der nächsten Folge , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## soth (28. Februar 2013)

Ach stimmt, sie haben noch die DVD Specials reingenommen...


----------



## BlackNeo (28. Februar 2013)

Ich habe Dragon Ball nie gesehen, habe alle 42 Mangas daheim 

Lohnt es sich den Anime zu schauen wenn man den Manga kennt? Geht es nach Band 42 noch weiter?


----------



## soth (1. März 2013)

Ich kenne den Manga nicht, kann mir aber kaum vorstellen, das sich der Anime lohnt, wenn man den Manga kennt.


----------



## snapstar123 (1. März 2013)

Zum Teil lohtn sich der Anime schon aber wenig von der Story her dafür sind aber die Kämpfe sehr genial gemacht aber leider nur bei Dragonball Z bzw. Kai, Dragonball GT  kann man echt in die Tonne gloppen zumindest der Anime .

Dragonball Z läuft ja Sonntags 2 Folgen am Stück auf RTL II gegen 10:30Uhr kannst ja schauen ob er dir gefällt oder nicht , bei DB Z spielt es auch keine Rolle ob Deutsch oder gesubbt da es nicht geschnitten ist, gibt ja nicht viel zum zenieren sag ich mal da alle ja einfach krass abgehen beim Kämpfen und jeder so zu sagen unverwundbar ist aber Blut sieht man trozdem .
Also DB Z bzw. Kai kann ich nur empfehlen, sogar auch Dragonball, ist halt auch witzig gemacht der Anime .

Für Leute die auf geile verrückte psycho Animes stehen kann ich Mirai Nikki empfehlen  aber da ist der Manga wesentlich besser als der Anime , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## BlackNeo (2. März 2013)

Das ist nicht deren ernst oder? Fairy Tail soll abgesetzt/abgebrochen werden? Warum nur? 
Ich habe dank Fairy Tail angefangen Animes intensiv zu gucken und jetzt soll mein lieblings-Anime abgesetzt werden?

Ich hoffe dass das entweder nur ein Scherz war oder der Anime so schnell wie möglich fortgesetzt wird...


----------



## winner961 (2. März 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Das ist nicht deren ernst oder? Fairy Tail soll abgesetzt/abgebrochen werden? Warum nur?
> Ich habe dank Fairy Tail angefangen Animes intensiv zu gucken und jetzt soll mein lieblings-Anime abgesetzt werden?
> 
> Ich hoffe dass das entweder nur ein Scherz war oder der Anime so schnell wie möglich fortgesetzt wird...



Wo hast du denn das her ? 

Ich fände es auch wirklich schade


----------



## BlackNeo (2. März 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn das her ?
> 
> Ich fände es auch wirklich schade



Wurde afaik gestern von ner japanischen Fernsehzeitschrift gemeldet und auch Mashima hat gemeint, er kann sich erst zum genannten Zeitpunkt, dem 30. März dazu äußern.


----------



## winner961 (2. März 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Wurde afaik gestern von ner japanischen Fernsehzeitschrift gemeldet und auch Mashima hat gemeint, er kann sich erst zum genannten Zeitpunkt, dem 30. März dazu äußern.



Hoffen wir das es nicht so kommt


----------



## soth (3. März 2013)

Der Anime läuft noch bis zum 30. März und scheint dann auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben zu sein.
Da hilft einfach - wie so oft - das Lesen der Mangas.
http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2013-03-02/fairy-tail-anime-tv-run-to-end-on-march-30


----------



## Uziflator (3. März 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn das her ?
> 
> Ich fände es auch wirklich schade


z.B hier Fairy Tail TV Anime geht zu Ende :: aniSearch.de - Eure Informationsquelle für Anime und Manga!


----------



## BlackNeo (3. März 2013)

Dann lese ich halt die Mangas^^
Fände es aber extrem schade, wenn sie das Turnier nicht fertig laufen lassen.

Dann müsste ich mir einen neuen Anime zum suchten suchen...

Und bei One Piece bin ich erst bei Folge 230 (im zweiten Durchgang, ich wieder hole erst die Story bis 400 und fange dann mit GER Sub an).


----------



## soth (3. März 2013)

Es gibt so viele gute Animes, da muss man sich doch echt nicht mit einem Shounen-Anime aufhalten


----------



## BlackNeo (3. März 2013)

Es ist aber mein Lieblings-Anime!

Und irgendeinen Anime bei dem ich immer gespannt auf die nächste Folge warten kann brauch ich


----------



## soth (3. März 2013)

Dann schau Space Bros, da kannst du einen Monat pro Folge auf den Sub warten


----------



## BlackNeo (3. März 2013)

Ich warte schon seit einem Monat auf Oreimo Folge 14 von Akatsuki-Subs...


----------



## soth (3. März 2013)

Da musst du dich wohl noch einige Zeit gedulden, Akatsuki geht die Dinge eher gemächlich an.


----------



## Robonator (8. März 2013)

Oh man, findet sich echt kein Übersetzer? Hab nen netten Manga gefunden, sogar in Farbe. City of Dead Sorcerer. Soweit ich rausgefunden habe ist der Mangaka schon bei Kapitel 90, aber die übersetzten sind bei 43 stehengeblieben :/


----------



## Uziflator (9. März 2013)

Fary Tail soll laut  Hiro Mashima aber wieder kommen!


----------



## soth (9. März 2013)

Es gibt einen Re-Run der Folgen, von einer Fortsetzung habe ich allerdings noch nichts gelesen.
Schade für die Fans...

Ich freue mich jetzt aber erst einmal auf Railgun, Aku no Hana und den Steins;Gate Film


----------



## BlackNeo (9. März 2013)

Es wird auch weitergehen, die Einschaltquoten die Fairy Tail erzeugt wollen sich die Sender doch nicht entgehen lassen.

Wir müssen einfach n bisschen warten^^


----------



## soth (9. März 2013)

Ich kenne die Einschaltquoten nicht, allerdings könnten sie für die Sendezeit durchaus zu niedrig gewesen sein. 
Bezüglich der Quoten hatte ich bisher auch immer eher Gegenteiliges gehört 
Man sollte sich auf keinen Fall allzu große Hoffnungnen machen, es wäre nicht der erste Shounen, der abgebrochen wird!

Aber macht euch nix draus, der Manga ist sowieso besser als der Anime


----------



## BlackNeo (9. März 2013)

Mach mir keine Angst soth! Ich will Fairy Tail auch weiterhin schauen!

Solange One Piece weiterläuft ist alles gut^^


----------



## WTF (18. März 2013)

So ich schließ mich mal dieser Diskussion hier an. Habe vor ca. einem Jahr angefangen Animes zu schauen hab auch schon eine Menge geschaut und iwie schau ich auch net mehr wirklich irgendwelche serien oder Filme, weil ich die Animes spannender finde usw. 
Schau grad zur Zeit D.Gray Man und ist schon ziemlich gut!
Was schaut ihr so zur Zeit?


----------



## soth (19. März 2013)

Zu viel um alles aufzuzählen 
Aus der aktuellen Saison gerade Kotoura-san und Space Bros. 
Ansonsten schau ich mir zu Zeit mal wieder Bake- und Nisemonogatari an.


----------



## BlackNeo (19. März 2013)

Oooooooh, ONE PIECE! Nana na na nanana nanana 

Und Ouran High School Host Club


----------



## WTF (21. März 2013)

Muss mir mal paar von dene auch angucken scheinen paar interessante dabei zu sein!


----------



## soth (21. März 2013)

Du kannst ja fragen, wenn du was Spezielles suchst, vielleicht fällt mir was ein


----------



## BlackNeo (29. März 2013)

Ouran ist fertig, und was schaut man, wenn man nicht weiß was?

Na klar, Digimon Adventure 

Einer meiner Lieblingsanimes, hab ich immer geschaut als ich von der Grundschule nach hause kam


----------



## Gurkensalat (29. März 2013)

Hab Accel World geschaut (alle 24 folgen an einem abend  ), is ganz gut ^^
Jetz hab ich mal wieder bock auf ein Psycho Anime so wie Mirai Nikki (ich liebe yandere  ) was könnt ihr da gutes empfehlemn? 
LG Gurkensalat


----------



## WTF (29. März 2013)

Gurkensalat schrieb:


> Hab Accel World geschaut (alle 24 folgen an einem abend  ), is ganz gut ^^
> Jetz hab ich mal wieder bock auf ein Psycho Anime so wie Mirai Nikki (ich liebe yandere  ) was könnt ihr da gutes empfehlemn?
> LG Gurkensalat



Elfenlied und gantz sind psycho.


----------



## soth (29. März 2013)

Bei Yandere fällt mir sofort School Days ein  Ein unglaublich... komischer/gewöhnungsbedürftiger/schlechter Anime.
Richtung Psycho-Yandere, fällt mir auf die schnelle nichts ein...

So ein paar andere empfehlenswerte Animes gibt es aber schon.


----------



## Shiny49 (30. März 2013)

Es gibt viele bescheuerte Animes/Mangas. Manche sind so bescheuert, dass sie schon wieder gut sind. Schade das Girls Und Panzer nun komplett ist.


----------



## winner961 (30. März 2013)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> Es gibt viele bescheuerte Animes/Mangas. Manche sind so bescheuert, dass sie schon wieder gut sind. Schade das Girls Und Panzer nun komplett ist.



Ich würde mich bei Girls and Panzers sehr über eine weitere Staffel freuen


----------



## BlackNeo (30. März 2013)

So heute morgen FT Folge 175 geschaut, der spannenste Cliffhanger den ich kenne!

Und auch gleich weiter 4 Mangas gelesen, dem I-Net sei dank^^


----------



## winner961 (30. März 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> So heute morgen FT Folge 175 geschaut, der spannenste Cliffhanger den ich kenne!
> 
> Und auch gleich weiter 4 Mangas gelesen, dem I-Net sei dank^^



Auf Englisch oder ? Weil auf deutsch gibt es sie ja noch nicht. Also der Spring dieses Jahr scheint keine so tollen Animes zu beinhalten aus der mit Samurai girls


----------



## BlackNeo (31. März 2013)

Jup, die lese ich auf Englisch. Der deutsche Manga ist grade mal bei der Tenrou Jima Arc 

Doch, die Spring Season wird genial: High School DxD Season 2 und Oreimo Season 2


----------



## soth (31. März 2013)

Dito, die Spring Season hat einige Animes die gut werden könnten!
Samurai Bride (der Zeichenstil der ersten Staffel war imho super), Oreimo 2, Railgun S, Aku no Hana, die Higurashi OVA, der Steins;Gate Movie,...


----------



## winner961 (31. März 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Jup, die lese ich auf Englisch. Der deutsche Manga ist grade mal bei der Tenrou Jima Arc
> 
> Doch, die Spring Season wird genial: High School DxD Season 2 und Oreimo Season 2


 
ja auf dxd  2 staffel freue ich mich nur schade das es von to love ru Darkness keine zweite Staffel gibt


----------



## Shiny49 (31. März 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich bei Girls and Panzers sehr über eine weitere Staffel freuen


 Nunja, es gibt ja nun einnen weiteren GundP Manga, mit anderer Protagonistin... vielleicht kommt davon eine Serie


----------



## Robonator (31. März 2013)

Wie wäre es mit Girls und Planes? Jetzt wo War Thunder so boomt


----------



## Shiny49 (31. März 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Girls und Planes? Jetzt wo War Thunder so boomt


 Geht aber dann nur eine Folge lang: Kassieren einen hit und brennen mit ihrer Japanermöhre ab.


----------



## BlackNeo (2. April 2013)

Am Freitag kam morgens um 9:10 auf ZDF Arietty und ich habs verpasst -.-

Naja, gestern die Blu-Ray bestellt^^


----------



## soth (2. April 2013)

Es kam auch Summer Wars -ganze 3 mal - und Das Mädchen, das durch die Zeit sprang...


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. April 2013)

Ich hätte da zwei Fragen...
Gibt es ein gutes Magazin, das Animes vorstellt und bewertet und nicht für Kinder ausgelegt ist?

Kennt ihr einen guten Shop, wo man sich eine japanische Schuluniform für Mädchen bestellen kann?
Eine Freundin von mir kauft sich vielleicht eine.


----------



## soth (2. April 2013)

Ich kenne nur die AnimaniA, aber warum schaust du dir nicht einfach die Season-Charts an oder suchst bei MAL, fansubdb,...?

Für Uniformen/Cosplay würde ich spontan cdjapan oder Hobby Search sagen, günstig sind die Sachen aber nicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. April 2013)

Ich finde Magazine einfach angenehmer. 
MAL sieht schon mal halbwegs brauchbar aus und bis jetzt habe ich mich nur mit Cosplayern aus den Staaten und Kanada ausgetauscht. 

Ein Shop aus Europa wäre schon etwas praktischer, falls irgendwas dann doch nicht passt. 
Vielleicht schenke ich ihr ja eins zum Geburtstag, wenn sie mich nett fragt.


----------



## soth (2. April 2013)

Wie gesagt, einfach die Chart anschauen und aussuchen, was gut klingt. Notfalls gibt es hier sicher Tipps


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. April 2013)

Ja, das mit Charts und persönlichen Tipps... 
Ich hab mal DS Games auf Geizhals nach Bewertungen sortiert. Das mache ich nie wieder.


----------



## Robonator (2. April 2013)

What the Hell? 
SAO MMO
MMOHut Weekly Recap #130 April 1st - Infinite Crisis, Sword Art Online, Merc Elite & More! - YouTube


----------



## soth (2. April 2013)

Bei geizhals kannst du aber nicht angeben was dir normalerweise gefällt und entsprechende Tipps erhalten 
Das geht in einem Forum schon besser


----------



## BlackNeo (2. April 2013)

SAO <3

Wenn da ein gutes MMO rauskommt wird das unglaublich geil 

Obwohl so ein Nerve-Gear noch VIEL geiler wäre, aber bis solche MASSEN an Daten übertragen werden können könnte es nich ein "bisschen" dauern xD


----------



## Gurkensalat (2. April 2013)

Also ich würde kein SAO zocken...Angst


----------



## BlackNeo (2. April 2013)

Gurkensalat schrieb:


> Also ich würde kein SAO zocken...Angst



Das macht doch grade den Reiz aus xD


----------



## Robonator (2. April 2013)

Am geilsten wäre ja wenn das Game losgeht und am Releasetag gibt es keinen Auslogg-Button


----------



## BlackNeo (2. April 2013)

Naja, dan kannst dus ja noch mit Alt+F4 beenden^^

Oder brennt dir dann der PC durch? xD


----------



## Robonator (2. April 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Naja, dan kannst dus ja noch mit Alt+F4 beenden^^
> 
> Oder brennt dir dann der PC durch? xD


 
Wäre doch n lustiges Gimmick. Und beim drücken von ALT+F4 startet sich das CMD Fenster mit dem Shutdown-Befehl 
Ein Character-System wie bei Dead Souls wäre nice. Aber ich denke es wird einfach der klassische 0815 Trash.


----------



## BlackNeo (2. April 2013)

Ja, fast alles was ne Lizensierung hat ist ja mehr oder weniger Mist....

Oder zumindest 90% aller Spiele mit Liezensierung.


----------



## detschi (3. April 2013)

One Piece ist cool!!


----------



## incrediblechaos (3. April 2013)

Dragonball , Z, GT
Inujasha


----------



## BlackNeo (3. April 2013)

Dragonball GT mag ich nicht, nach der Geschichte mit Boo ist Dragonball für mich beendet^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. April 2013)

Obwohl die Story um Boo schon extrem in die Länge gezogen wurde. 
Bei einem Kampf über 10 Folgen wird mindestens in 8 nur per schreien die Kraft aufgeladen.


----------



## Karless (3. April 2013)

RAAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
Dramatische musik
Böse blicke
Drohungen


DEATH NOTE.  serie/manga nicht schlecht,  im manga ist das ende anders


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. April 2013)

Und, bist du jetzt eine Blondine?


----------



## Robonator (3. April 2013)

Karless schrieb:


> RAAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> Dramatische musik
> Böse blicke
> Drohungen


 
Folge zuende


----------



## BlackNeo (3. April 2013)

Ja, sind bestmt auch 3 Mangas, der Kamof gegen Boo xD


----------



## Gluksi (8. April 2013)

hir bin ich wohl richtig... kennt einer macross??? gibt's den Stoff irgendwo auf deutsch?? am liebsten die teile aus den 80ern.


----------



## winner961 (8. April 2013)

Gluksi schrieb:


> hir bin ich wohl richtig... kennt einer macross??? gibt's den Stoff irgendwo auf deutsch?? am liebsten die teile aus den 80ern.



Was meinst du aus den 80 er ?


----------



## soth (8. April 2013)

Gluksi schrieb:


> hir bin ich wohl richtig... kennt einer macross???  gibt's den Stoff irgendwo auf deutsch??


Nanaone hat Macross Frontier mit Yamaryurikai Subs gesubbt, die Letzteren haben noch Macross Zero fertig gesubbt.
SDF Macross läuft und der Frontier Movie ist geplant...



winner961 schrieb:


> Was meinst du aus den 80 er ?


Er meint wohl die ersten Macross Staffeln und Filme des Franchises...
Die erste Staffel erschien afaik 1983.


----------



## Gluksi (9. April 2013)

80èrn ???? die 1980er damals wo ich noch jung war also von 1980 bis 1989... dann begannen die 90 er


----------



## Robonator (24. April 2013)

Me gusta 
√Bestamvsofalltime ▪ Dead Rising AMV - YouTube


----------



## Pas89 (24. April 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Me gusta
> âˆšBestamvsofalltime â–ª Dead Rising AMV - YouTube


 
Echt cooles AMV, ich mag zwar Highschool of the Dead nicht so, aber Hellsing und Rob Zombie ist top.


----------



## Robonator (24. April 2013)

Das hier ist auch richtig geil. Hab grad angefangen den Anime zu schauen  
√Bestamvsofalltime ▪ Into The Labyrinth AMV - YouTube


Hach oder
full metal alchemist brotherhood - dance with the devil amv - YouTube
【AMV】A Hero's Void [ Guilty Crown Amv ] ♛ - YouTube
√Bestamvsofalltime ▪ Nightmare AMV - YouTube

Kennt jemand noch mehr coole AMV's ? Finde grade so nen Style wie der vom Dead Rising ziemlich geil


----------



## soth (24. April 2013)

Imho eine der besten AMVs:
Amv - Around the world - YouTube


----------



## Pas89 (25. April 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Das hier ist auch richtig geil. Hab grad angefangen den Anime zu schauen
> âˆšBestamvsofalltime â–ª Into The Labyrinth AMV - YouTube


 
OK, das Video hat mich jetzt neugierig gemacht, da werd ich auch mal reinschauen.


----------



## BlackNeo (25. April 2013)

Mein Lieblings-AMV ist Quantum Ripples, das ist sehr gut gemacht und zeigt interessante Animes


----------



## soth (25. April 2013)

Pas89 schrieb:


> OK, das Video hat mich jetzt neugierig gemacht, da werd ich auch mal reinschauen.


 Falls du den Anime meinst, schau dir die Blu-Ray Version an. Dort sind ein Haufen Szenen rausgeschnitten und einiges wurde neu gezeichnet.


----------



## Robonator (25. April 2013)

Pas89 schrieb:


> OK, das Video hat mich jetzt neugierig gemacht, da werd ich auch mal reinschauen.


 Der ist richtig gut, irgendwie 


BlackNeo schrieb:


> Mein Lieblings-AMV ist Quantum Ripples, das ist sehr gut gemacht und zeigt interessante Animes


 Link bitte 


soth schrieb:


> Falls du den Anime meinst, schau dir die Blu-Ray Version an. Dort sind ein Haufen Szenen rausgeschnitten und einiges wurde neu gezeichnet.


 
Wie rausgeschnitten? Meinst du komplett entfernt, neu gezeichnet und wieder eingefügt oder manches wirklich für immer gelöscht?


----------



## soth (25. April 2013)

Ich hätte es wohl genauer erklären sollen 
In Bakemonogatari gibt es rote, schwarze und grüne "Szenen". Die wurden in der Blu-Ray teilweise herausgeschnitten und animiert.
Generell wurden (typisch Shaft) einige Szenen neuanimiert und afaik auch ein paar Szenen hinzufügt.


----------



## Robonator (25. April 2013)

Also nichts irgendwie rausgelöscht oder so? ^^ 

Kann man Bakemonogatari und die anderen Monogatari's nirgends kaufen? Ich finde bei Amazon z.B. irgendwie nur diese Figuren


----------



## soth (25. April 2013)

Nein, es fehlt nichts. ^^

Die Monogatari-Serie ist in Deutschland nicht lizensiert. 
Falls man die Blu-Rays möchte, kann man zum amerikanischen Release greifen, die Preise sind aber für amerikanische Verhältnisse -wahrscheinlich auch weil es sie kaum noch gibt- recht hoch.
Amazon.com: Bakemonogatari Blu-ray Complete Set Limited Edition: NisiOisin, Akiyuki Shimbou: Movies & TV
Amazon.com: Nisemonogatari Limited Edition Blu-ray: Akiyuki Shimbou, NisiOisin: Movies & TV


----------



## Robonator (25. April 2013)

So viel isses mir dann auch nicht wert. Irgend ne Chance das es nach Deutschland kommt?


----------



## soth (25. April 2013)

Ich bezweifle es stark.
Falls es irgendwann nach Deutschland kommen sollte, geht der Publisher aber aufgrund der Ausgaben für den Typeset pleite


----------



## Robonator (25. April 2013)

Schade, hätt das gern später auch in meiner Sammlung gehabt ^^ Aber die $ Preise sind mir dann doch zu hoch, bleibt wohl nur das Internet übrig


----------



## soth (25. April 2013)

Mir gehts da ähnlich...
Ich hätte vor ein paar Monaten zuschlagen sollen, da hat Bakemonogatari nur 120$ gekostet


----------



## Pas89 (25. April 2013)

OK das sind wirklich saftige Preise, das wäre es mir auch nicht wert. Aber dann wird der eben so geschaut.


----------



## soth (25. April 2013)

Ein paar englische Gruppen haben die Blu-Rays gemacht...


----------



## Robonator (25. April 2013)

Ich frag mich wie es in 10 Jahren aussehen wird. Irgendwann gibt es ja bestimmt Animes die in Vergessenheit geraten, zumindest hier. Ein Entwicklerstudio geht pleite, die letzten DVD's werden verkauft und die Hoster auf denen sie hochgeladen sind machen Platz für neue Videos. Zack schon is der Anime futsch


----------



## soth (25. April 2013)

Wenn die Animes/Serien/Filme in Vergessenheit geraten, waren sie wohl nicht wirklich interessant 
Gerade im Bereich der Fansubs, findet man aber normalerweise  immer jemanden, der die alten Sachen noch auf einer DVD/HDD hat.


----------



## soth (7. Mai 2013)

Ich erlaub mir mal einen Doppelpost 

Guilty Crown und Black Lagoon auf Tele 5 
Anime :: Tele 5


----------



## BlackNeo (7. Mai 2013)

Sind inzwischen auch schon alle Folgen von Guilty Crown auf Blu-Ray verfügbar? Hätte die gerne mit GER Sub.

Und ich schaue mal wieder FMA, da gefällt mir sogar der GER Dub


----------



## winner961 (7. Mai 2013)

So Index und Railgun fertig Railguns S angefangen  und dazu versuche ich mich durch den irc Clienten zukämpfen damit ich mir Lucky Star laden kann


----------



## soth (7. Mai 2013)

Bei der dritten Blu-Ray steht: "Dieser Artikel wird am 28. Juni 2013 erscheinen.", also sieht es nicht so gut aus


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Mai 2013)

Bin grade am "Bakuman" suchten. Da ist was ziemlich interessantes an mir vorbeigegangen.


----------



## Robonator (7. Mai 2013)

Immoment guck ich Bakemonogatari. Nachdem ich dieses episch geile AMV gesehen habe, musste ich mir den Anime anschauen 
Aber irgendwie komm ich gar nicht wirklich zum gucken deswegen häng ich immernoch an dem.


----------



## BlackNeo (8. Mai 2013)

Ich wollte ja eigentlich warten bis der Anime weitergeht, aber ich konnte es nicht aushalten und habe den Fairy Tail Manga jetzt auch durch 

Jetzt heißt es immer auf das neuste Kapitel zu warten....

Ich hatte ganz vergessen wie toll FMA ist, gestern 7 Folgen geschaut


----------



## Gurkensalat (8. Mai 2013)

Schau grad Jigouku Shouju. Richtig gut und psycho und creepy


----------



## WTF (9. Mai 2013)

Hey Leute kennt ihr gute Seiten wo man Mangas kaufen kann ???


----------



## Robonator (9. Mai 2013)

Bin der Meinung gestern gelesen zu haben das Highschool DxD Staffel 2 angekündigt wurde. WEiß aber nich mehr wo


----------



## BlackNeo (9. Mai 2013)

Wurde vor einiger Zeit angekündigt, ich habs auch irgendwo mal gelesen^^


----------



## soth (12. Mai 2013)

Hier steht es beispielsweise:
High School DxD Anime bekommt zweite Staffel :: aniSearch.de - Eure Informationsquelle für Anime und Manga!

Es wird auch eine 2te Staffel von Chuunibyou Demo Koi ga Shitai! geben 
http://chuunibyou-demo-koi-ga-shitai.wikia.com/


----------



## Robonator (12. Mai 2013)

So, Bakemonogatari leigt auf Eis. 
Kein bock mehr auf die drölftausend bunten Kackszenen die immer und immer wieder kommen und gefühlte 90% des Animes einnehmen.
Hab jetzt mal Steins;Gate angefangen. Gefällt mir soweit ganz gut


----------



## Skyzow (13. Mai 2013)

Wie viel habt ihr denn noch vor zu gucken/lesen?
Bei mir wirds leider immer unübersichtlicher. Anime die ich unbedingt schauen möchte werden immer immer mehr, Mangas hab ich 2 angefangen, komme aber auch nicht weiter, dazu will ich noch eine Light Novel lesen und gestern hab ich mit meiner ersten Visual Novel angefangen ~. ~ Weiß gar nicht wo ich die Zeit hernehmen soll. 
Falls übrigens jemand vorhat Omamori Himari zu gucken, tuts nicht. Lohnt sich echt nicht.


----------



## soth (13. Mai 2013)

Skyzow schrieb:


> Falls übrigens jemand vorhat Omamori Himari zu gucken, tuts nicht. Lohnt sich echt nicht.


Das hätte ich dir sagen können ,obwohl ich auch schon Schlechteres gesehen habe...

Ich halte es eigentlich wie mit allen Serien, Filmen und Büchern. Das was interessant klingt oder mir empfohlen wird schaue ich mir mal an.
Einfach eine Liste führen und dann klappt das mit der Übersichtlichkeit auch


----------



## Skyzow (13. Mai 2013)

Für die Anime hab ich schon eine Liste. Nur die Zeit fehlt bei so viel was ich gerne lesen/gucken würde. :/

Zur Zeit guck ich Sankarea, ist eigentlich ganz interssant..


----------



## FabiCMR (23. Mai 2013)

Hellsing 
DBZ

da sind schon geile ^^ 

auch die OVA folgen von Hellsing ^^
und Eescaflowne und Neon Genesis Evangelion


----------



## Sanctum (23. Mai 2013)

Das Nojplusultra ist für mich der Webcomic "Twokinds" bei dem der Zeichner seinen vollkommen eigenen Stil entwickelt hat und zum Künstler aufgestiegen ist.
Ich finde man kann zumindest an der Art der Zeichnungen ein wenig von Manga erkennen.
Die Charaktere entwickeln sich weiter,Bombenstory,Bester Zeichner

Link: http://twokinds.keenspot.com

Das gibt auch in Deutsch bei Blogspot


----------



## BL4CK_92 (27. Mai 2013)

Mal ne Frage, kennt ihr zufällig ne gute Anime HTML5 Streamseite, die ne halbwegs brauchbare Auswahl hat?

Und wann geht eig bei Fairy Tamil weiter?


----------



## soth (27. Mai 2013)

Fairy Tail = "pausiert"/abgebrochen
Streamingseite , so einen Schwachsinn unterstütze ich nicht.


----------



## BlackNeo (27. Mai 2013)

Ich schau immer auf Randaris Anime, ob das ne HTML5 Seite ist, kein Plan.


----------



## soth (27. Mai 2013)

Und die nächste Streamingseite, die Geld mit der Arbeit Anderer verdient


----------



## BL4CK_92 (28. Mai 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Und die nächste Streamingseite, die Geld mit der Arbeit Anderer verdient


 
Und wo schaust du dann deine Anime OT mit engl. Subs an?


----------



## soth (28. Mai 2013)

Ich lade sie direkt über Seiten der Subber herunter und schaue sie dann am PC/Fernseher/Laptop/... an.
So bereichert sich niemand durch Werbung an der Arbeit Anderer und die Bildqualität ist auch noch besser.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (29. Mai 2013)

Ja gut, da bist du wohl mehr in der Szene als ich. Ich kenn so seiten leider nicht.


----------



## soth (29. Mai 2013)

Wenn man die entsprechenden Seiten nicht kennt, gibt es solche Übersichten: 
Organize, Discuss, Discover - MyAnimeList.net

Bei jedem Anime sind unten Subgruppen und entsprechende Bewertungen gelistet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WTF (29. Mai 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Ja gut, da bist du wohl mehr in der Szene als ich. Ich kenn so seiten leider nicht.



Hier noch eine Seite anisearch.com
Da gibs Haufen animes/manga Bewertungen und steht auch von welcher group es gesubt wwurde.


----------



## Robonator (30. Mai 2013)

Woah. Attack on Titan. Hab mir grad am Stück alle 8 Folgen reingezogen. Ziemlich episch, auch wenn die einzelnen Folgen leider sehr kurz sind und auch die Story an sich ziemlich kurz gerät. Die hätten ruhig ein paar mehr Folgen machen können so das sich auch die Charaktere besser entwickeln könnten.


----------



## Pas89 (31. Mai 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Woah. Attack on Titan. Hab mir grad am Stück alle 8 Folgen reingezogen. Ziemlich episch, auch wenn die einzelnen Folgen leider sehr kurz sind und auch die Story an sich ziemlich kurz gerät. Die hätten ruhig ein paar mehr Folgen machen können so das sich auch die Charaktere besser entwickeln könnten.


 
Ist der mit seinen 8 Folgen schon abgeschlossen oder kommen da noch mehr? Sieht jedenfalls so aus als könnte der mir gefallen.


----------



## Robonator (31. Mai 2013)

Pas89 schrieb:


> Ist der mit seinen 8 Folgen schon abgeschlossen oder kommen da noch mehr? Sieht jedenfalls so aus als könnte der mir gefallen.


 
Da kommt wohl noch mehr. Wie viel genau kann ich nicht sagen, aber das war sicher kein Ende ^^ 
Fühlt sich aber leider so an als hätte der Anime grade seinen Höhepunkt bzw steht kurz vor dem Ende.


----------



## soth (31. Mai 2013)

Der Manga ist nicht abgeschlossen, also gibt es genug Material zum Animieren.
Der Anime läuft über 2 Seasons und wird wohl 25 Folgen haben.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Mai 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Streamingseite , so einen Schwachsinn unterstütze ich nicht.


Also ich kaufe mir die Sachen immer auf DVD/BR und bin am überlegen, ob ich mir Animax zulege. 
Leider komme ich dann aber selten dazu, sie mir anzusehen, da ich dann am liebsten alles in einem durch schauen will. 
Mit Death Note z.B. habe ich an einem Samstag um Mitternacht begonnen, von 6-10.00h gepennt und den Rest am Sonntag fertig geschaut.


----------



## WTF (31. Mai 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Also ich kaufe mir die Sachen immer auf DVD/BR und bin am überlegen, ob ich mir Animax zulege.
> Leider komme ich dann aber selten dazu, sie mir anzusehen, da ich dann am liebsten alles in einem durch schauen will.
> Mit Death Note z.B. habe ich an einem Samstag um Mitternacht begonnen, von 6-10.00h gepennt und den Rest am Sonntag fertig geschaut.



Wie willst animes auf Blu-ray kaufen wenn die nicht lizenziert sind? Oder kannst du japanisch? Ich denk es sind die animes gemeint die es in Deutschland nicht gibt!


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Mai 2013)

Brauchst ja nicht in aller Früh schon zu schreien. 
Ich hab nur gesagt, wie ich es mache und ich komme leider auch gar nicht dazu, mir noch mehr anzusehen, weil mir einfach die Zeit dazu fehlt, also habe ich mit den europäischen Versionen schon genug zu tun.


----------



## WTF (31. Mai 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Brauchst ja nicht in aller Früh schon zu schreien.
> Ich hab nur gesagt, wie ich es mache und ich komme leider auch gar nicht dazu, mir noch mehr anzusehen, weil mir einfach die Zeit dazu fehlt, also habe ich mit den europäischen Versionen schon genug zu tun.



Okay. Prob ist auch bei solchen Sendern das man meistens dazu nie kommt die animes zu schaue da man grad auf Arbeit oder beschäftigt ist. Da bleibt nur noch kaufen, laden. Aber animes sind auch ganz schön teuer bei so langfolgern wie One piece usw wird man ja schon pleite...


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Mai 2013)

Naja, ich kann ja Folgen aufnehmen, aber bei den Preisen für manche Serien gebe ich dir Recht, das ist wirklich eine Frechheit. 
Neben One Piece sind ja noch DBZ und Inuyasha extrem teuer, aber die will ich mir auch irgendwie nicht kaufen. 
Als nächstes kommt bei mir wohl Ikki Tousen dran, damit ich weiß, ob ich mir die anderen Staffeln auch noch kaufe und bei Berserk warte ich schon auf den nächsten Teil.


----------



## BlackNeo (31. Mai 2013)

Ich mache ja grade einen One Piece Re-Run und muss sagen, die CP9-Arc ist definitiv die spannendste, auch wenn ich grade erst bei Folge 235 bin^^ Water 7 ist einfach soooo eine geile Stadt *_*


----------



## Robonator (31. Mai 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Der Manga ist nicht abgeschlossen, also gibt es genug Material zum Animieren.
> Der Anime läuft über 2 Seasons und wird wohl 25 Folgen haben.


 
Das hört sich ja schonmal gut an. Ich warte schon auf Episode 9


----------



## WTF (14. Juni 2013)

Jep shingeki no kyojin ist echt geil!!! Hab ein haufen animes aber net immer Zeit zu schauen xD


----------



## Robonator (14. Juni 2013)

WTF schrieb:


> Jep shingeki no kyojin ist echt geil!!! Hab ein haufen animes aber net immer Zeit zu schauen xD


 
Geht mir genauso. Schaue mir immoment Attack on Titan, Steins;Gate, HotD an und nebenbei lese ich Noblesse, Beelzebub, R+V, Fairy Tail und MINAMOTO-KUN MONOGATARI 
Auf der Liste steht aber noch immer einiges mehr was ich mir noch anschauen muss 
Brauche mehr Zeit


----------



## WTF (14. Juni 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso. Schaue mir immoment Attack on Titan, Steins;Gate, HotD an und nebenbei lese ich Noblesse, Beelzebub, R+V, Fairy Tail und MINAMOTO-KUN MONOGATARI
> Auf der Liste steht aber noch immer einiges mehr was ich mir noch anschauen muss
> Brauche mehr Zeit



Ja ich lese auch noch beelzebub und bleach  nebenbei. Ich frag Mich ob  es möglich ist alle animes zu schauen die es gibt, denn es kommen ja immer welche dazu xd

Ohh hotd hab ich ja auch noch net geschaut scheint cool zu sein. Xd kommt auf meineListe.


----------



## BlackNeo (15. Juni 2013)

@Robonator: Liest du Fairy Tail online oder als deutschen Manga? Die deutsche Übersetzung ist leider zirmlich mies...


----------



## Robonator (15. Juni 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> @Robonator: Liest du Fairy Tail online oder als deutschen Manga? Die deutsche Übersetzung ist leider zirmlich mies...


 
Auf englisch lese ich den ^^ Also Online. 
Deutsche Mangas.... neee das passt nicht, genauso wenig wie deutsche Dubs


----------



## WTF (15. Juni 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Auf englisch lese ich den ^^ Also Online.
> Deutsche Mangas.... neee das passt nicht, genauso wenig wie deutsche Dubs



Hab sehr viele bleach Bände gekauft liest sich eigentlich ganz gut weiß net musss wohl bei fairy tail anders sein!

Aber das mit deutschen dubs muss ich dir recht Geben,  ich schau viel lieber sub


----------



## Robonator (15. Juni 2013)

Ich hab schon bei Helsing das kotzen bekommen wegen der deutschen stimmen, wobei die einzige wirklich gute Stimme ist die vom Van Helsing selber. Ich finde die passt richtig


----------



## BlackNeo (16. Juni 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Auf englisch lese ich den ^^ Also Online.
> Deutsche Mangas.... neee das passt nicht, genauso wenig wie deutsche Dubs



Naja, deutsche Dubs passen manchmal gut. Den Synchronsprecher von Ruffy finde ich z.B. SEHR gut, der passt genial für die Rolle, der Sprecher von Alfons in FMA passt aauch ziemlich gut.

Aber bei FT ist die deutsche Übersetzung einfach ein Graus, alleine schon Elsa statt Erza 
Ich lese auch den Manga seit Pausierung des Animes


----------



## Lee (16. Juni 2013)

> alleine schon Elsa statt Erza


Nur weil die sub groups Erza schreiben muss das aber nicht stimmen 
Das japanische "R", bzw. der Laut der da verwendet wird, kann sowohl ein L, als auch ein R sein.


----------



## WTF (16. Juni 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Naja, deutsche Dubs passen manchmal gut. Den Synchronsprecher von Ruffy finde ich z.B. SEHR gut, der passt genial für die Rolle, der Sprecher von Alfons in FMA passt aauch ziemlich gut.:



Ja klar sind manche dubs ganz gut wie zb One piece aber ich finde es auf japanisch sowieso besser... Im japanischen kommen die Emotionen viel deutlicher rüber meist ist in deutschen die Stimme sehr "langweilig" nachgesprochen...


----------



## BlackNeo (16. Juni 2013)

Lee schrieb:


> Nur weil die sub groups Erza schreiben muss das aber nicht stimmen
> Das japanische "R", bzw. der Laut der da verwendet wird, kann sowohl ein L, als auch ein R sein.



Ich weiß, ich lerne seit nem Jahr japanisch. Aber im Jap. Dub heißt es wirklich Erza, nicht Elsa^^

Und die Übersetzungen der Attacken hören sich meist auch ziemlich leidig an: Metsurio Oogi: Shiranagata.... Guren Hooken!!! (Natsus heftig geiler Angriff gegen Zero, Folge 67). Das kann man einfach nicht übersetzen^^


----------



## Lee (16. Juni 2013)

> Aber im Jap. Dub heißt es wirklich Erza, nicht Elsa^^


Im Jap. Dub heißt es エルザ. Und das ru darin kann halt wie beides ausgesprochen werden. Die wenigsten Japaner bekommen ein richtiges L hin, deswegen tendierts meist mehr zu nem R. Und ich kenne das auch so, dass Elsa richtig ist, auch wenns mir nicht gefällt. Wobei Erza (deutsch ausgesprochen) genauso dämlich klingt.

Nur weil die Japaner wörtlich puReisteeshon sagen (und das r auch so aussprechen) wird aus der pLaystation nicht auf einmal eine pRaystation


----------



## BlackNeo (16. Juni 2013)

Ich mags aber wie Happy das R so schön rollt und Errrza sagt xD

Naja, das st dann Geschmackssache, ich hoffe wenn mal ein Dub erscheint dass es mit R ausgesprochen wird^^


----------



## Robonator (23. Juni 2013)

Boah wie mich das aufregt. Die neue Folge von Shingeki no Kyojin ist ja nur n Filler


----------



## WTF (23. Juni 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Boah wie mich das aufregt. Die neue Folge von Shingeki no Kyojin ist ja nur n Filler



Lol ich mach Grad Pause ich mag das sowieso lieber viele Folgen auf einmal zu gucken xd


----------



## BlackNeo (23. Juni 2013)

Ich fang vielleicht mal mit Attack on Titan an, soll ja soooo toll sein. Wobei ich atm noch sehr am One Piece Run hänge, pro Tag mind. 3 Folgen xD


----------



## Robonator (24. Juni 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Ich fang vielleicht mal mit Attack on Titan an, soll ja soooo toll sein. Wobei ich atm noch sehr am One Piece Run hänge, pro Tag mind. 3 Folgen xD


 
AoT ist auch wirklich gut aber ich denke nicht das er der beste ist. Der wird ja unglaublich in die Höhe gelobt  Aber die Episoden sind eindeutig zu kurz und teils echt langweilig da man ne Woche wartet und dann isses nur n Filler


----------



## BlackNeo (24. Juni 2013)

Man kanns ja mal einschieben^^

SAO wurde auch übelst in die Höhe gelobt aber am Ende hat nur der Aufhänger gefesselt, die Story an sich war eher durchschnitt und die Charaktere hatten  nicht wirklich Tiefgang. Fast genau so wars auch bei Code:Breaker.


----------



## soth (24. Juni 2013)

Guilty Crown wurde auch in den Himmel gehypt und war dann eher Durchschnittskost


----------



## BlackNeo (24. Juni 2013)

Guilty Crown fand ich, jetzt nach dem 2. Schauen, auch nicht so toll, wobei die zweite Hälfte ganz ok war (Shus Charakter wurde interessant vertieft) und die Story mMn recht innovativ und gut war.

Aber im Allgemeinen auch nur Durchschnitt.


----------



## MetallSimon (26. Juni 2013)

Gibts eigentlich irgendwo eine Liste, wo Animes nach Genre und beliebtheit sortiert sind? Ich find To Aru Kagaku no Railgun(und Index) total genial. Kennt jemand ähnliches?


----------



## Lee (26. Juni 2013)

Du könntest dir mal Darker than Black - Kuro no Keiyakusha anschauen. Geht zwar in eine gänzlich andere Richtung wie Railgun, aber da haben die Leute auch ESP. Und ist auch so ein sehr guter Anime.
Noch deutlich ähnlicher, wenn auch eher eine Kinderserie ist Zettai Karen Children. Auch viele ESPs, sogar mit Leveln (hier aber 7). 

Ansonsten, wenn auch nur sehr entfernt vergleichbar: Shinsekai Yori. Nicht von den ersten 3 Folgen abschrecken lassen, geht erst ab Folge 4 richtig los auf die Art und Weise, wie der Rest der Serie auch abläuft. Aber bitte nicht mit der Hoffnung sowas wie Railgun zu sehen an die Serie rangehen, die werden von Shinsekai nicht erfüllt, aber dann würde man sich dennoch einer der besten Animes 2012 entgehen lassen.


----------



## Robonator (30. Juni 2013)

Ich muss sagen das mir Folge 13 von Shingeki no Kyojin richtig gut gefällt 
Endlich ist da auch mal ein bischen was passiert, aber ich finde die Zusammenfassung anfangs immer ziemlich nervig. Nimmt zu viel Zeit ein ^^


----------



## das_wesen (6. Juli 2013)

Meine Lieblings- Anime und Manga´s:
Black Jack
Blood +
Dance in the Vampire Bund
Death Note
FLCL
Hellsing
Noir
RIN Daughters of Mnemosyne
Soul Eater
wird bei Neuentdeckungen erweitert.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Juli 2013)

Ladet ihr eig über Torrents oder OCH? Illegal ist ja beides(?), aber das Seeden beim Torrent macht die Sache noch etwas einfacher gedappt zu werden. Un vor alem warum verlinken die bekannten Seiten nicht auf OCHs?

Und welchen Torrent-Client nutzt ihr? (Wurde mit eMule groß, aber das wirds nicht mehr geben =] )


----------



## Robonator (7. Juli 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Ladet ihr eig über Torrents oder ONH? Illegal ist ja beides, aber das Seeden beim Torrent macht die Sache noch etwas einfacher gedappt zu werden. Un vor alem warum verlinken die bekannten Seiten nicht auf OCHs?
> 
> Und welchen Torrent-Client nutzt ihr? (Wurde mit eMule groß, aber das wirds nicht mehr geben =] )


 
µtorrent dürfte mit der größte sein, ich halte aber von Torrent nix. Wenn dann würd ich via OCH. Tu ich aber nicht da ich mir nur die Streams reinziehe. Hab so schon zu wenig Speicherplatz. 
Ich würde mal sagen die bekannten Seiten verlinken nicht weil sie sich halt raushalten wollen bzw nur für Infos dienen wie z.B. xrel.to


Edit: 
OMFG 1 Woche gewartet für nen verdammten hässlichen Zusammenschnitt? Das hätt ich auch machen können, in unter einer Woche....


----------



## BlackNeo (7. Juli 2013)

Ich zieh mir meine Folgen bei den Subgroups bzw. hol mir die Folgen die mir noch Fehlen von meinem Kumpel (bei OP mach ich das immer so, er darf ziehen und ich bekomm dann seine Externe^^)


----------



## soth (7. Juli 2013)

Torrent ist, genau wie OCH, bei in DACH nicht lizensiertem Material mehr oder weniger offiziell geduldet.
So läuft das afaik auch in Amerika ab.
Imho ein überaus faires Vorgehen, was den geneigten Fan auch dazu veranlassen sollte das Gentleman Agreement einzuhalten!


----------



## Karless (20. August 2013)

Code geas


----------



## dragonlort (21. August 2013)

Was noch sehr gut ist, und total fesseln tut ist attack of Titan müs man gehsehen haben


----------



## BlackNeo (21. August 2013)

Ich nehm mir ständig vor mal AoT zu schauen und machs dann doch nicht^^

Aber jetzt in den Ferien werd ichs gemütlich nachholen.


----------



## Duvar (21. August 2013)

Ich werf auch mal paar Animes in den Raum.

Naruto Shippuuden
Bleach
One Piece
Elfenlied
Claymore
Fairy Tail
GTO (Great Teacher Onizuka) (sehr lustig)
Gantz
Full Metal Alchemist
Death Note
Berserk
Ninja Scroll
Rurouni Kenshin
Soul Eater
Golden Boy

Gibt noch weitaus mehr, aber dies reicht für den Anfang, also falls wer aus dieser Liste den einen oder anderen Anime noch nicht gesehen hat, sollte dies nachholen 


Liebe Grüße
Duvar


----------



## Robonator (21. August 2013)

Ich zieh mir grad Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo rein. Total geil aber vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel zu kurz  Ne zweite Staffel oder so wäre gut.


----------



## Placebo (21. August 2013)

Ich bin ein Fan von kurzen Animes. So bleiben sie wenigstens als "Total geil" in Erinnerung und nicht als "Gute Serie totgefahren", wie z.B. Bleach


----------



## BlackNeo (21. August 2013)

Naja, Bleach emdet auch wirklich schlecht.

Aber bei Fairy Tail, One Piece oder Naruto kann man sich fast sicher sein dass die gut bleiben und auch die werden irgendwann enden. Irgendwann wird z.B. Ruffy Piratenkönig sein


----------



## Vily (21. August 2013)

Ja, irgendwann.... 
Ich krieg sowas wie One Piece nicht durch, ist mir viel zu lang 
@all
Soul eater ist auch gut


----------



## BlackNeo (21. August 2013)

Ich wollte eigentlich mal wieder OP weiterschauen (bin bei Folge 570) aber der neue PC ist mir doch etwas wichtiger


----------



## Vily (21. August 2013)

Respekt!
570 Folgen!
Ich hätte es maximal bis zur 70. geschaft


----------



## soth (21. August 2013)

Der einzige lange Shounen den ich noch schaue ist Gintama. OP, Bleach FT, Naruto Ship,... naja


----------



## Skyzow (22. August 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Der einzige lange Shounen den ich noch schaue ist Gintama. OP, Bleach FT, Naruto Ship,... naja



Gintama ist ja auch einfach sau geil.


----------



## Rat Six (22. August 2013)

Vily schrieb:


> Respekt!
> 570 Folgen!
> Ich hätte es maximal bis zur 70. geschaft



Ist doch nicht schwer. Ich glaub ich hab OP bis jetzt 3 mal geschaut, komplett.


----------



## Vily (22. August 2013)

Rat Six schrieb:


> Ist doch nicht schwer. Ich glaub ich hab OP bis jetzt 3 mal geschaut, komplett.



Dafür hätte ich nicht die Zeit


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. August 2013)

Hab mir mal Valvrave angeschaut. 

Leider nicht so geil wie ich geglaubt habe. Ziemlich schlecht sogar.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. September 2013)

Ich push mal ganz frech den Thread.

Ich hab nämlich gerade Steins;Gate durchgeschaut. Das ist der beste f*cking "Drama"-Anime den ich gesehen hab.

Ich meine FMA:B hat ja schon so seine Momente, aber was in Steins;Gate abfeiert wird drückt hart auf die Tränendrüße.


----------



## Vily (3. September 2013)

Hört sich gut an  Kommt auf meine Anime Liste 

Kennt jemand gute Gore Animes?


----------



## Robonator (3. September 2013)

Vily schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an  Kommt auf meine Anime Liste
> 
> Kennt jemand gute Gore Animes?


 
Elfenlied 
Deadman Wonderland.
Bei Shingeki no Koijin sieht man auch öfters mal einige halbe Menschen etc, auch wenn das dort nicht so ausführlich dargestellt wird.


----------



## Vily (3. September 2013)

Naja Shin... Atack on titan fand/finde ich nicht so Gore mäßig.

Hab doch noch was gefunden : "Corspe Party : Tortured Souls"

Sieht spaßig aus^^


----------



## soth (3. September 2013)

Mirai Nikki geht teilweise minimal Richtung Gore, Another auch, aber das darfst du alles gar nicht anschauen, weil du zu jung bist 
Corpse Party wird als 4-teilige OVA animiert, bis alle Teile draußen sind, wird es wohl noch ein bisschen dauern.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. September 2013)

Hellsing Ultimate (die OVA halt), geht stellenweise auch gut ab, ist aber eh ein must-see imo.


----------



## Vily (3. September 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Corpse Party wird als 4-teilige OVA animiert, bis alle Teile draußen sind, wird es wohl noch ein bisschen dauern.



Bist du dir da sicher?
Also ich habe schon alle Folgen gefunden 
Oder hab ich da was falsches erwischt?

Was bedeutet OVA überhaubt?

Zur Gore sache: ich mochte Gore schon als ich jünger war


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. September 2013)

OVA = Original Video Animation

d.h. es handelt sich um Animes, die von vorne herein für den Video Markt geplant sind, also nicht im Fernsehen oder Kino laufen. Diese werden dann auch nicht wie zB Fairy Tail von TV Tokyo oder anderen Sendern gebackt.


----------



## soth (3. September 2013)

Ich meinte eigentlich 24 Teile, die ersten 4 OVAs sollen nur das erste Kapitel des Spiels umfassen und da es 6 Kapitel gibt...


----------



## Vily (3. September 2013)

Es gibt ein Spiel davon 

Gut danke, werde dann doch lieber mal warten.


----------



## Robonator (3. September 2013)

Highschool of Dead ist doch auch mit ein bischen splatter oder nicht?


----------



## Vily (3. September 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Highschool of Dead


Hört sich in meinen Ohren wie Highschool Musical an 

Hört sich dennoch interresant an.


----------



## Robonator (3. September 2013)

Vily schrieb:


> Hört sich in meinen Ohren wie Highschool Musical an


 
Nicht alles was mit Highschool anfängt, ist mit diesen gayshit gleichzusetzen.


----------



## Shiny49 (3. September 2013)

Also ich habe Detektiv Conan ( Bisher schon 706 Folgen, davon auch einige 2 Stunden Specials) schon 3mal durchgeschaut bis zur neuesten Folge jeweils. Nur nen paar Filler skippe ich öfters mal ^^
Dazu: Naruto bis zur neuesten, One Piece ebenfalls.


----------



## BlackNeo (4. September 2013)

Bei OP bin ich bei Folge 584, jetzt gehts auf Punk Hazard mal so richtig ab 

Wollte mir eigentlich n paar Folgen mit in den Urlaub nehmen und was passiert? Beim konvertieren von MKV zu MP4 schneidet mir Xmedia Recode die Untertitel weg 

So gut ist mei  japanisch nicht dass ich das ohne Sub schaun könnte, nur ca. 30% verstehe ich


----------



## soth (4. September 2013)

Wieso konvertierst du und warum brennst du dabei die Untertitel nicht gleich ein


----------



## BL4CK_92 (4. September 2013)

wahrscheinlich ipad oder iphone nutzer?


----------



## BlackNeo (5. September 2013)

Nöp, habe ein S3, nur kann das kein MKV abspielen, auch nicht mit dem mobilen VLC Player.

Wie geht denn das einbrennen? Ein Tutorial wäre ganz gut


----------



## dennisshen (5. September 2013)

Nimm doch mx player, der spielt alles ab. Hab selber ein s3


----------



## BlackNeo (5. September 2013)

Ok, werd ich machen. Muss heute eh nochmal ins Wlan (2 Stunden für 1€ ist vertretbar^^), da lade ich mir den Player dann runter. Für die Rückfahrt nach hause wäre es schon schön weiterschauen zu können, hier im Urlaub brauch ichs aber nicht sooo dringend^^


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. September 2013)

MX Player spielt zu gar 10bit mkvs ab.


Und wie geil ist eig Fate/Zero?


----------



## BlackNeo (5. September 2013)

Fate/Zero ist ECHT genial, ich hab aber vorher Fate/Stay Night geschaut, Fate/Zero ist ja quasi das Prequel dazu.


----------



## Skyzow (5. September 2013)

Fate/Zero ist wirklich klasse. Sollte man gesehen haben. ABer ich würde es nicht dabei belassen und die Serie weiter gucken/lesen.
Also entweder Fate/Stay Night gucken oder spielen. Wobei spielen eine viel intensivere Erfahrung bietet als die Anime Adaption.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. September 2013)

aber spielen.... da kann ich mich nicht aufs Bett flacken....


----------



## Skyzow (5. September 2013)

Laptop? 
Den Anime zu Fate/Stay Night + den Fate/Stay Night: Unlimited Blade Works kannste schon gucken. Die sind gut. Nicht so gut wie Fate/Zero, aber dennoch gut.
Aber wenn man F/S N guckt sollte man es meiner Meinung nach auch spielen, da man sonst wirklich SEHR viel verpasst. Die Visual Novel ist einfach eine der Besten und sie lohnt sich wirklich.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. September 2013)

Mit jeder Episode feier ich F/Z mehr. 

DIe Kämpfe sind so der Hammer. Und die Animation sieht auch richtig nice aus. Kommt da nicht bald die BD zu raus?


----------



## soth (5. September 2013)

Blu-Rays von Fate/Zero?
Gibt es doch schon...


Neo, brauchst du jetzt ein Tut fürs Hardcoden oder nicht?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. September 2013)

Ich find nur die Fate/Stay Night BD. Hast event nen link?


----------



## soth (5. September 2013)

Auf amazon: Amazon.co.jpF wFate/Zerox Blu-ray Disc Box I: ¬ŽR—Í–ç, ìŸˆ»Žq, ‚ ‚¨‚«‚¦‚¢: DVD


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. September 2013)

Ja spitze. Bringt mir nur nix, weil ich zu faul in jap war und nichts gelernt hab.


----------



## BlackNeo (5. September 2013)

Der MX Player spielt meine MKVs ab, hardcoden brauch ich nicht, aber danke 

Gibts die Guilty Crown Blu-Rays eig auch als Box? Das wäre was gutes zu Weihnachten. Hab keinen Bock mir die Dinger einzeln zu kaufen.

Aus Jap würde ich nix kaufen, da zahlst du mal eben 30€ oder mehr für den Versand (wollte mir das Album von Supercell zu Guilty Crown kaufen: 25€ Versand für die CD )


----------



## soth (5. September 2013)

Das ist mit englischen Untertiteln, steht doch da 


> *字幕:* 英語, 日本語


Der Preis ist für 13 Episoden trotzdem gesalzen...

Neo, dann bestellst du auf den falschen Seiten


----------



## Robonator (5. September 2013)

Boaaaaaaah Wo soll ich alle Folgen von Helsing herbekommen? Hab keine Lust mehrere hundert Euro auf Amazon dafür auszugeben :/


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. September 2013)

Welche? Die OVA oder der normale Anime?


----------



## Robonator (5. September 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Welche? Die OVA oder der normale Anime?


 
Beides 
Will alles davon sehen, durfte bisher erst OVA 1 gucken


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. September 2013)

Das wird richtig, richtig teuer. Da bleibt dir wohl nur Youtube.

EDIT: [http://www.ebay.de/itm/Hellsing-Ultimate-Volume-1-8-Collection-OVA-1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-Anime-4-Blu-ray-/181206547385


----------



## Robonator (5. September 2013)

Aua... Und dann erwarten sie ernsthaft das sie das Zeug verkauft kriegen?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. September 2013)

Das Ding ist, es wird verkauft. Aber der Import kostet halt des Todes.


----------



## godfather22 (11. September 2013)

Sagt mal gibt es eigentlich einen Grund dafür, dass One Piece-Folgen so unglaublich kurz sind und jede Woche nur eine Folge raus kommt? Ich meine ich hab vor den Ferien, nachdem ich vor ein paar Jahren bei Folge 200 stecken geblieben bin alle 600 Folgen durchgesuchtet und jeden Sonntag 15min. One Piece reichen mir nicht


----------



## Sefyu_TR (11. September 2013)

Shingeki no Koijin bzw Attack on Titans finde ich kaum blutig, aber sehr spannend  
Hellsing Ultimate ist dagegen EXTREM blutig aber dafür schaue ich es schließlich. 
Ansonsten kommt noch Elfenlied ... Mehr Erfahrung hab ich noch nicht


----------



## Skyzow (11. September 2013)

Sefyu_TR schrieb:


> Mehr Erfahrung hab ich noch nicht


Viel Spaß in der wunderbaren Welt der Anime D


----------



## BlackNeo (11. September 2013)

@godfather22: Lies doch einfach den Anime und schau die anderen großen Shounens, also Naruto, Fairy Tail und Bleach. Oder auch FMA und FMA Brotherhood.

Der Herr Oda muss ja auch mit Zeichnen nachkommen und die Leute vom Studio wollen ja auch gute Arbeit liefern, deshalb schaffen die nicht mehr^^


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. September 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> @godfather22: Lies doch einfach den _Manga_



 oder nicht?


----------



## Hiazu (11. September 2013)

wenn man sich Anime mit original synchro anschaut, dann ist lesen doch eigentlich ziemlich treffend


----------



## BlackNeo (11. September 2013)

Wieso denn? Ich schau hauptsächlich aufs Bild, das bissl lesen nebenbei bemerke ich gar nicht mehr, geht schon automatisch 

@Black: Weiso denn nicht Manga lesen? Ich könnte es mir z.B. nicht vorstellen die Mangas nicht zu lesen, da wäre ich in der Story ja 15-20 "Folgen" hinterher!


----------



## godfather22 (12. September 2013)

Ich hab mir auch schonmal überlegt, ob ich nicht mit den Mangas anfangen soll aber dann wäre ich bald beim gleichen Problem 
Wie ich mich kenne würde ich die total durchsuchten und müsste wieder warten :/
Außerdem liebe ich die Inszenierungen im Anime und möchte mir da selber nichts spoilern  
Ich sitze regelmäßig mit einer Gänsehaut vor dem Bildschirm ^^


----------



## Robonator (12. September 2013)

Hach man.. Da findet man nen neuen geilen Manga, ließt in an einem Tag bis zum derzeitigen Ende durch und schon ist man wieder da wo man vorher war.
Lediglich ein weitere Manga der täglich auf Updates gecheckt wird


----------



## godfather22 (12. September 2013)

Ich bin mittlerweile richtig froh darüber, dass die Verhandlungen um One Piece so schleppend voran gehen. Wenn ich ab Folge 400 nicht bemerkt hätte, dass man das ja auch mit Jap Dub Ger Sub gucken kann wäre ich nie in den Genuss der Originalstimmen gekommen. Nur, dass sich Choppers Stimme nicht ändert, wenn er den Zustand wechselt finde ich schade.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (12. September 2013)

@BlackNeo: das *oder nicht* war auf die Verbesserung bezogen


----------



## Placebo (12. September 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Boaaaaaaah Wo soll ich alle Folgen von Helsing herbekommen? Hab keine Lust mehrere hundert Euro auf Amazon dafür auszugeben :/


 
2004 gab es alle(?) Folgen auf der Bravo Screenfun aber so alte Ausgaben dürften dank Sammlerwert inzwischen deutlich teurer geworden sein. Eventuell könntest du mal eine Mail an Bravo schicken (die Screenfun gibt es ja nicht mehr alleine, oder?), ob sie Hellsing noch einmal beilegen würden. Vielleicht hast du ja Glück  Aber zieh' eine Maske über, wenn du die Zeitschrift dann wirklich im Laden kaufen solltest


----------



## BL4CK_92 (12. September 2013)

Er meint die OVA. Da kam Teil1 erst 2006 raus


----------



## BlackNeo (12. September 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> @BlackNeo: das *oder nicht* war auf die Verbesserung bezogen



Ach so, kk.

Endlich bekomm ich bis Nachmittags meinen Akku leer, One Piece MKVs in 10bit mit MX Player schauen zieht derb Akku....


----------



## BL4CK_92 (12. September 2013)

mit S/W Decoder oder mit H/W+ Decoder?


----------



## BlackNeo (12. September 2013)

Mit S/W Decoder, mit H/W Decoder liefert er kein Bild.....


----------



## BL4CK_92 (12. September 2013)

musst auch den hw + nehmen. damit geht je nach Handy/tablet ganz gut. manchmal hat man paar artifacts, aber der Akku leidet nicht so .


----------



## Big0 (12. September 2013)

Also ich schau im Moment "Bleach" und natürlich jeden Sonntag "Attack on Titan"


----------



## BL4CK_92 (12. September 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin ist echt der Hammer. Heute Morgen Ep22 gesehen. Hoffentlich kommt da keine Lizenzierung irgendeiner Teebeutelfirma .


----------



## MetallSimon (19. September 2013)

Ich habe mir jetzt Guilty Crown angesehen und ich muss sagen, ich verstehe das Ende nicht:




Spoiler



Ab dem Zeitpunkt, an dem Shu am Ende alles in sich aufnimmt. Was ist danach passiertt? Er ist Blind, aber Warum? Und was hat Inori ihm gegeben?(kam ja am Anfang schonmal, da hat er es nicht genommen)Wenn er gestorben wäre, hätt ich das Verstanden aber so, total seltsam.


----------



## Lealein (26. September 2013)

Hab mir nun Another den Manga gekauft :O 

Denke das ist das erste mal das ich mtierlebe das der Anime gleichgut ist wieder der Manga^^ 

Aber sehr spannend


----------



## Robonator (26. September 2013)

Wird langsam mal Zeit das von Noblesse nen Anime kommt, wobei ich nicht glaube das dieser dann gut wird bzw jemals wirklich erscheinen wird ^^


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. September 2013)

Wie f*cking geil ist bitte Shingeki no Kyojin. Die neue Episode ist der absolute burner. 
Leider kommt nur noch eine. Aber die müssen noch quadrillionen Staffeln davon nachschieben. Sonst werd ich zum Titan.


----------



## Fexzz (26. September 2013)

Ich war auch nie wirklich Fan von Anime, hab aber nun dank des ewigen nörgeln von einem Kumpel mit Shingeki no Kyojin angefangen und häng nun auch am Haken  Freu mich auch schon wie ein irrer auf EP25 am Samstag.

Nebenbei guck ich jetzt auch noch Azumanga Daioh, Claymore und Black Lagoon, gefallen mir auch ziemlich gut. Und Swords Art Online.


----------



## Robonator (26. September 2013)

> Wie f*cking geil ist bitte Shingeki no Kyojin. Die neue Episode ist der absolute burner.
> Leider kommt nur noch eine. Aber die müssen noch quadrillionen Staffeln davon nachschieben. Sonst werd ich zum Titan.


WAS?? NUR NOCH EINE??? Das kann nicht sein ;(


----------



## soth (26. September 2013)

Tja, sind nur 25 Episoden.
Vieleicht sollte ich mir die Serie auch mal anschauen


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. September 2013)

Sword Art Online fand ich cool bis Ep. 8 oder so. Danach wars nur noch schlecht.

und @soth: Definitiv!


----------



## Robonator (26. September 2013)

Mir hat Sword Art auch nur solange gefallen bis er halt... Naja gut ich spoiler lieber nicht. 

Was mich bei Shingeki so stört sind diese wahnsinnig kurzen Lückenfüller-Episoden. Anders kann ich das nicht beschreiben, aber du guckst dir Shingeki and und es vergehen gefühlte 10 Min, die Folge ist einfach ultra flott vorbei und man ist im Grunde nicht so viel weiter 
Bei Sakurasou z.B. verging ne Folge wirklich wie ne halbe Ewigkeit, da hab ich es wenigstens geschafft mein Abendessen oder Frühstück aufzuessen


----------



## soth (26. September 2013)

Naja, mal schauen ob ich irgendwann dazu komme, habe noch genug Anderes, was ich anschauen will.
So toll fand ich die erste Folge damals nicht...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. September 2013)

Ich guck grad noch Monster. Gefällt mir auch sehr gut.


----------



## Robonator (26. September 2013)

Bei mir läuft sonst nur noch Highschool DxD S2 und halt nen haufen epischer Mangas


----------



## winner961 (26. September 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft sonst nur noch Highschool DxD S2 und halt nen haufen epischer Mangas



Highschool DXD New ist genial ansonsten was auch lustig ist choujigen Game neptune


----------



## soth (26. September 2013)

Zum Glück sind Geschmäcker verschieden 
Bei Highschool DxD fand ich schon die erste Staffel extrem einfallslos, die Zweite werde ich mir erst gar nicht mehr anschauen, zumal da imho in dieser Season ein Haufen wesentlich interessanterer Sachen liefen/läuft.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (27. September 2013)

Ich hab mir mal die beiden neueren Berserk Filme angeschaut. Bin ziemlich überrascht! Sehr gut gemacht, aber leider reist dich die Handlung immer an unschönen Stellen raus und man muss auf den neuen Teil warten. 
Kann es kaum auf erwarten, das der Dritte erscheint.


----------



## Karless (28. September 2013)

Blade art online 
Welcome to the nhk


----------



## Robonator (28. September 2013)

Sagt mal, von Hellsing wurden nur die ersten 4 OVA's auf deutsch gesyncht oder? Ich find die Stimme vom Alucard so genial


----------



## BL4CK_92 (28. September 2013)

Wurden nur die ersten 4 in dt und en gedubbt.


----------



## Memphys (28. September 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Sagt mal, von Hellsing wurden nur die ersten 4 OVA's auf deutsch gesyncht oder? Ich find die Stimme vom Alucard so genial


 
Hör dir mal die Englische an 
Wo er gegen Rip van Winkle kämpft: "I just caught you, Rip van Winkle"... das klingt richtig böse, so wie der mächtigste Vampir alive klingen sollte

Edit: English Dub gibts zumindest bis OVA 9... 10 hab ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (28. September 2013)

Ich muss es einfach mal hier posten. Ist mit nem Hellsing Sample! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AU3egZOE9dk

Ob einem die Mukke gefällt sei mal dahingestellt.

Aber wie geil klingt bitte die noch etwas runtergepitchte stimme von Dracula, ähh Alucard?


----------



## Robonator (28. September 2013)

Hmm ne auf Englisch hört sich das nicht wirklich toll an.
Und wo hört du denn da Alucard?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (28. September 2013)

Naja ich find die Syncro von Brandon Fraiser (im dt. Thorsten Münchnow) badass, aber nicht so badass wie im englischen.

P.S: Ich glaub ich muss mal wieder Hellsing gucken.


----------



## Robonator (29. September 2013)

Shingeki soll einfach so bei Folge 26 aufhören? Die Zahl ist mir nicht Rund genug 
War aber eine echt epische Folge


----------



## Fexzz (30. September 2013)

Habt ihr das Ending geshen in Folge 25? Kommt kurz nach dem Outro.




Spoiler



Ein Titan in der Wall. Erklärt die Story mit dem Miner, die darauf andeutet (was man schon ahnen konnte) dass die Mauer nicht menschlichen Ursprungs sonder Titanischen Ursprungs ist.


----------



## Robonator (30. September 2013)

Hmm, sowas hab ich mir schon gedacht


Spoiler



Vielleicht gibt ja schon seit einiger Zeit Menschen die zu Titanen werden können und jene die halt gut sind haben beim Bau der Mauer geholfen.


----------



## Fexzz (30. September 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hmm, sowas hab ich mir schon gedacht
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 


Spoiler



Ich glaub nicht, dass sie die Mauern gebaut haben, um den Menschen zu helfen, sondern eher um sie Einzusperren. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass da sowas wie bei Mass Effect rauskommt. Alle paar Jahre kommen die Viecher an, fressen die Menschen, verpissen sich wieder und lassen 'n paar über damit sie den Bereich innerhalb der Mauern neu bevölkern können.



Bin wirklich gespannt und will nun nicht bis Q2/Q3 2014 warten. Und Mangas sind irgendwie nich so meins T_T


----------



## Robonator (30. September 2013)

Spoiler






> Alle paar Jahre kommen die Viecher an, fressen die Menschen, verpissen sich wieder und lassen 'n paar über damit sie den Bereich innerhalb der Mauern neu bevölkern können.


Aber warum sollten sie die Mauer dann Zerstören? 





> Bin wirklich gespannt und will nun nicht bis Q2/Q3 2014 warten. Und Mangas sind irgendwie nich so meins T_T


Der Typ von Proxer.me meinte das da morgen was kommen wird und die Preview zur Seaseon 2 auch bald erscheint.


----------



## soth (30. September 2013)

Du schaust das nicht wirklich auf ******.me oder?


----------



## Robonator (30. September 2013)

Dort gucken? Nö nur selten. Wieso? Kennst was besseres?


----------



## Big0 (30. September 2013)

Oh man ey wieso muss Attack on Titan schon enden?


----------



## Fexzz (30. September 2013)

Ich lad mir die Animes immer per Torrent von horriblesubs.info . Sind da schön fix und in 720p und 1080p verfügbar  Allgemein gibts da jede Menge Animes.

Oh und: Guter Punkt Robo. Hatte ich nicht drüber nachgedacht. Was genau soll da morgen denn noch kommen außer Season 2 Preview?


Argh ey. Wieso müssen Attack on Titan und Breaking Bad in der selben Woche enden.


----------



## soth (30. September 2013)

Generell bietet es sich natürlich an, die Folgen von den entsprechenden Fansubseiten zu holen.

horriblesubs ist jetzt nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss...
Crunchyroll Release minimal abgeändert ohne Lyrics, Karaoke, ordentliches Typeset oder Ähnliches. Timing... naja  aber immer noch besser als proxer.


----------



## Fexzz (30. September 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Generell bietet es sich natürlich an, die Folgen von den entsprechenden Fansubseiten zu holen.
> 
> horriblesubs ist jetzt nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss...
> Crunchyroll Release minimal abgeändert ohne Lyrics, Karaoke, ordentliches Typeset oder Ähnliches. Timing... naja  aber immer noch besser als proxer.



Ich hab bis vor 3 Wochen noch nie einen Anime gesehen (bis auf den Kram der im TV läuft und der mir nicht gefiel). Ich hab einfach das genommen was mein Kumpel mir gesagt hat.


----------



## soth (30. September 2013)

Ich wollte damit ja nur sagen, dass es qualitativ (sowohl im deutschen als auch englischen Bereich) wesentlich bessere Subs gibt 
Da du noch nicht lange dabei bist sei dir verziehen


----------



## Fexzz (30. September 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit ja nur sagen, dass es qualitativ (sowohl im deutschen als auch englischen Bereich) wesentlich bessere Subs gibt
> Da du noch nicht lange dabei bist sei dir verziehen



Oh danke danke!  Aber ich werds mir merken


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. September 2013)

chinurarete hat imo den besten shingeki sub zZ.


----------



## Hiazu (30. September 2013)

Tomo ni Fansubs :: News
Die haben auch sehr hochwertige Subs, auch von Shingeki
Hier muss man allerdings oft etwas warten, dafür ist die Qualität umso besser

Qualität über Quantität


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. September 2013)

Ja , aber wenn die erst bei ep14 sind, wtf ?

Schade das Animepath sich aufgelöst hat.


----------



## Coldhardt (30. September 2013)

Ich hab auch kürzlich mit Animes angefangen 

Gesehen gab ich bereits Steins;Gate, Mirai Nikki, FullMetal Alchemist Brotherhood und Deadman Wonderland. Kennt ihr da noch andere gute in die Richtung?


----------



## soth (30. September 2013)

Naja, Tomo Ni kann imho nicht annähernd mit Chinu mithalten (und langsamer sind sie auch noch ), aber gut, das mag jeder anders sehen.

Hast du dich verirrt Cold


----------



## Coldhardt (30. September 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Hast du dich verirrt Cold



Mag sein


----------



## Hiazu (30. September 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Naja, Tomo Ni kann imho nicht annähernd mit Chinu mithalten (und langsamer sind sie auch noch ), aber gut, das mag jeder anders sehen.



bis ich den Anime bei Chinu runtergeladen hab is er auch bei Tomo ni schon erschienen 

Die haben überwiegend nur uploaded.to downloads und nur bei den neueren Projekten direkten Download/Stream und bei uploaded oder share online dauert es ewig eine HD Folge zu laden.
Bei Tomo ni kann ich wenigstens entweder mit fullspeed direkt laden (jeden Anime) oder mit fullspeed bei mega.co.nz laden, das ist schon ein toller Service

Außerdem hab ich zurzeit so viele Anime zu gucken das ich eh grad nich alles bei release gucken muss 
(grad zieh ich mir Code:Breaker rein)


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. September 2013)

du kannst alles auch direkt laden bei chinu. oder zippy. also die bieten echt viele Möglichkeiten an.


----------



## Hiazu (30. September 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> du kannst alles auch direkt laden bei chinu. oder zippy. also die bieten echt viele Möglichkeiten an.


 
wollte mir direkt Steins:Gate runterladen, habs dann aber wegen uploaded.to gelassen :/


----------



## Coldhardt (30. September 2013)

Ich fand den deutschen Sub von Lazysubs bei Steins;Gate ganz gut.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. September 2013)

Ja Steins;Gate ist tatsächlich nur ul.to zum Glück hab ich nen ACC.

Ein weiterer Grund warum Daftpunk cool ist.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5-FJsYj1ck


----------



## kagami (1. Oktober 2013)

Ro-Kyu-Bu finde ich ganz cool, die 2. Staffel dürfte schon draußen sein.
Ansonsten war auch Astarotte no Omocha ein cooler Animu :3


----------



## Lealein (4. Oktober 2013)

cirno-chan :o

Ich denke ich fange das wochenende Strawberry Panic an, kann wer sagen ob das gut so ist oder ob ich einen Fehler mache? :o


----------



## winner961 (4. Oktober 2013)

Ich schau's mir mal kurz an nachher dann sag ich es dir


----------



## Betschi (4. Oktober 2013)

Ich steh im Moment total auf Highschool DxD


----------



## Lee (4. Oktober 2013)

Lealein schrieb:


> cirno-chan :o
> 
> Ich denke ich fange das wochenende Strawberry Panic an, kann wer sagen ob das gut so ist oder ob ich einen Fehler mache? :o



Ich fands furchtbar...^^

Aber mach dir lieber selbst ein Bild. Bei mir fängts ja schon damit an, dass ich das Setting mit den drei katholischen Schulen nicht mag. Dann fand ich nur einen einzigen Char gut, und die war leider eher nebensächlich, und das ständige "Onee-Sama" ging mir ziemlich schnell auf die nerven^^


----------



## winner961 (4. Oktober 2013)

Lee schrieb:


> Ich fands furchtbar...^^  Aber mach dir lieber selbst ein Bild. Bei mir fängts ja schon damit an, dass ich das Setting mit den drei katholischen Schulen nicht mag. Dann fand ich nur einen einzigen Char gut, und die war leider eher nebensächlich, und das ständige "Onee-Sama" ging mir ziemlich schnell auf die nerven^^



Ich hab mir gerade die erste folge angeschaut und mir gedacht was für ein Mindfuck das ist ansonsten von den Animationen ganz oke die Story ein wenig seltsam und da Setting ist echt krass. Also nicht so besonders aber der Yuri Aspekt kommt sehr gut rüber


----------



## soth (5. Oktober 2013)

Mindfuck würde ich es nicht nennen, aber es ist so... naja.
Imho nichts Besonderes, aber mach dir selbst ein Bild davon...


----------



## winner961 (5. Oktober 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Mindfuck würde ich es nicht nennen, aber es ist so... naja.
> Imho nichts Besonderes, aber mach dir selbst ein Bild davon...


 
gut stimmt ist kein Mindfuck das war übertrieben aber naja trifft es schon ganz gut. vielleicht schau ich ihn nochmal weiter vielleicht ändert sich das ja.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. Oktober 2013)

strawberrypanic klingt nach loliporn.


----------



## soth (5. Oktober 2013)

Ist es aber nicht 

*@winner
*Du hast bei der neuen Season Zeit etwas Altes anzuschauen? 
Respekt.


----------



## Vily (5. Oktober 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> strawberrypanic klingt nach loliporn.



Da wo es du so sagst ,hast du irgendwie recht :o


----------



## winner961 (5. Oktober 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Ist es aber nicht   @winner Du hast bei der neuen Season Zeit etwas Altes anzuschauen?  Respekt.


soth ein Gymnasiast hat immer zeit  z.b. Während dem Bus fahren


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. Oktober 2013)

Monster durch. Ein Must-See IMO.

Guilty Crown angefangen. Sieht gut aus, ich mag Cyberpunk. Aber die deutsche Syncro ist unter aller sau. Das geht gar nicht klar. Muss man ja aber zum Glück nicht hören.


----------



## Hiazu (8. Oktober 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Aber die deutsche Syncro ist unter aller sau. Das geht gar nicht klar. Muss man ja aber zum Glück nicht hören.


 
Hör die mal die deutsche Synchro von Shengoku Basara an 

dagegen ist die Synchro von Guilty Crown ausgezeichnet


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. Oktober 2013)

Hab mal wieder was zu sagen.

Ich hab Guilty Crown durch. Technisch ganz net, aber die Story ist ja schrecklich. Die hätten direkt ein Code Geas Rip-Off machen sollen.

Und grade noch AKIRA gesehen
Kann mir den jmnd erklären?


----------



## Superwip (11. Oktober 2013)

> Ich denke ich fange das wochenende Strawberry Panic an, kann wer sagen ob das gut so ist oder ob ich einen Fehler mache? :o


 
Es wird später etwas tragisch...


----------



## Lealein (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab leider noch nicht angefangen, aber inwiefern tragisch?

Hoffe nciht so schlimm wie Clannad Q_Q


----------



## soth (11. Oktober 2013)

Das wage ich jetzt einfach mal zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2013)

Hat jemand von euch eine gute Empfehlung für einen Anime?

One Piece, Ghost in the Shell, Lupin the 3rd () sowie die Studio Ghibli Filme hab ich soweit schon lange durch.

Von daher suche ich was neues. Aber bitte kein Herz-Schmerz-Teenager-Schnulz-Zeug oder übermäßige Splatter-Filme. 

Schnulze gibts im TV nämlich genug, und Splatter hab ich, wenn ich den PC anschalte. 

Vielen Dank schon mal! 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## soth (11. Oktober 2013)

Schon Gits Arise (1) angeschaut?

Ansonsten wäre natürlich interessant welches Genre du suchst


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Oktober 2013)

Die letzten Sachen, die ich durch habe, waren Death Note und X die Serie. 
Beide gut, aber mit den Enden war ich nicht so zufrieden. 

So, mal schauen ob's was Neues zu Berserk und Highschool of the Dead gibt. Hab im Sommer den Anschluss zu allem verloren.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2013)

> Schon Gits Arise (1) angeschaut?


Dafuq! Das ist iwie total an mir vorbei gegangen!  Danke!!! 



> Ansonsten wäre natürlich interessant welches Genre du suchst


Naja, wie du siehst schau ich ziemlich gemischt. Aber am liebsten wäre mir: SciFi noir, cyberpunk, mecha, military. 

Kann aber gerne auch so etwas wie Shadowrun sein. Weiß nicht, ob du die Bücher kennst.  Das ist eine iwie herrliche Mischung aus Cyberpunk und Fantasy. 
Was mich auch begeistert hat, war The Animatrix. Können also auch Kurzfilme sein. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## winner961 (11. Oktober 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Dafuq! Das ist iwie total an mir vorbei gegangen!  Danke!!!   Naja, wie du siehst schau ich ziemlich gemischt. Aber am liebsten wäre mir: SciFi noir, cyberpunk, mecha, military.  Kann aber gerne auch so etwas wie Shadowrun sein. Weiß nicht, ob du die Bücher kennst.  Das ist eine iwie herrliche Mischung aus Cyberpunk und Fantasy. Was mich auch begeistert hat, war The Animatrix. Können also auch Kurzfilme sein.   Gruß Pain


  Naja Military z.B. Full Metal Panic oder äh muss schauen was ich daheim hab. Dazu noch Girls und Panzers , Jorgmurand, Hellsing, Neon Genesis Evangelion , senjou no valkyria, Strike witches , Stella Jogakuin koutouka C3-Bu. Das wären mal alle Militarys die relativ gut sind


----------



## soth (11. Oktober 2013)

Cyberpunk ganz klar Last Exile.
Ansonsten vielleicht noch Mardock Scramble!?

Ich mach dir mal eine Liste fertig, wenn ich daheim bin ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Oktober 2013)

Wie gehts qualitativ eigentlich bei Ikki Tousen nach der ersten Staffel weiter?
Wenn ich mir den zweiten Teil von Berserk bestelle, könnte ich mir die auch gleich holen. 

Gibt's Girls und Panzers eigentlich auch auf DVD?


----------



## winner961 (11. Oktober 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Wie gehts qualitativ eigentlich bei Ikki Tousen nach der ersten Staffel weiter? Wenn ich mir den zweiten Teil von Berserk bestelle, könnte ich mir die auch gleich holen.  Gibt's Girls und Panzers eigentlich auch auf DVD?



Ne gibt's noch nicht da er ja nicht lizensiert ist. ikki Tousen wollte ich auch mal anschauen


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Oktober 2013)

Schade. Ich hab mal ein bisschen rein geschaut und das war ganz lustig. 
Bei Highschool of the Dead ist wohl auch Schluss, oder?
Ich dachte mal, dass ich da irgendwas von einer zweiten Staffel gesehen habe.


----------



## soth (11. Oktober 2013)

Gibt doch eine zweite Staffel


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Oktober 2013)

Auf DVD??


----------



## winner961 (11. Oktober 2013)

Also zu ikki Tousen gibt es glaube ich 4 Staffeln bei Highschool of the dead war mal ne zweite im Gespräch. Und zu guter letzt bei Girls and Panzers kommt 2014 ein Film und wahrscheinlich auch später noch ne zweite Staffel.

Zu ikki Tousen siehe hier:http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/s/ref=is_box_dvd-de?__mk_de_DE=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&k=Ikki+Tousen


----------



## soth (11. Oktober 2013)

Highschool DxD New = 2 Staffel
Dvds gibt es afaik Keine...


----------



## winner961 (11. Oktober 2013)

Ja soth du hast recht zu Highschool DxD gibt es zwei Staffeln wahrscheinlich sogar noch eine dritte aber zu Highschool of the Dead gibt es meines Wissens nur eine.


----------



## Lealein (11. Oktober 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch eine gute Empfehlung für einen Anime?
> 
> One Piece, Ghost in the Shell, Lupin the 3rd () sowie die Studio Ghibli Filme hab ich soweit schon lange durch.
> 
> ...


 
Schau dir Another an :O

Ist ein Krimi der anderen Art, Splatter ist zwar etwas vorhanden, aber in kleinen Mengen, die Story jedoch ist spannend und man fiebert mit der Geschichte mit.
Vorallem gibt es 1 schuldigen/schuldige, die für die mysteriösen Todesfälle zuständig ist, macht Spass selbst mitzudenken wer es sein könnte.
Ich habe in der 8 Episode meinen Verdacht bekommen und bin richtig gelegen, vorher aber, denkst du ja sicher er ist es oder die ist es, jedoch sterben die dann und man steht vor neuen Fragen 

Wirklich spannend hat 12 Episoden und kann ihn dir nur herzlichst empfehlen 

LG
Lea


----------



## Robonator (11. Oktober 2013)

Hmm wenn kein übermäßiger Splatter gewünscht ist würd mir aber noch Deadmen Wonderland, Shingeki no Koijin oder Steins;Gate einfallen


----------



## soth (11. Oktober 2013)

Splatter bzw. Gore wollte er aber gerade nicht


----------



## winner961 (11. Oktober 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hmm wenn kein übermäßiger Splatter gewünscht ist würd mir aber noch Deadmen Wonderland, Shingeki no Koijin oder Steins;Gate einfallen



Also another ist echt gut auch wenn ich ihn noch nicht fertig geschaut habe. 
Robo wie ist den Deadman Wonderland ?


----------



## Robonator (11. Oktober 2013)

Grausam, brutal, blutig dazu eine Prise Mindfuck und am Ende wars doch gar nicht mal so schlecht 
Hab Deadmen Wonderland auch lieber geschaut als Elfenlied. Ganz so brutal wie Elfenlied oder Hots finde ich es nun aber nicht unbedingt.... Naja zumindest meistens nicht


----------



## Coldhardt (11. Oktober 2013)

Deadman Wonderland ist stellenweise schon ziemlich blutig  Aber trotzdem ganz gut 

Und Steins;Gate ist


----------



## soth (11. Oktober 2013)

Und genau deshalb weiß ich nicht warum es empfohlen wird 
Ist ja nicht so, das es viele bessere, unblutigere Animes gibt.
Steins;Gate ist imho aber auch ein Muss.


----------



## Lealein (11. Oktober 2013)

Another ist garnicht so blutig, es sterben halt ein paar Schüler, einer Stirbt grausam, die eine dann auch, dafür andere wiederum nicht, also Splatter würde ich nicht so sagen ._.


----------



## Robonator (11. Oktober 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Und genau deshalb weiß ich nicht warum es empfohlen wird
> Ist ja nicht so, das es viele bessere, unblutigere Animes gibt.
> Steins;Gate ist imho aber auch ein Muss.


 
Geschmackssache. 
Er hat nur nach nicht allzuviel Splatter gewünscht und darunter verstehe ich nunmal etwas das nicht so "Splattrig" ist wie Hots, Elfenlied, Hellsing etc  
Es gibt viele gute Animes, aber man muss sie halt auch mögen. Ich selber z.B. hasse Fairy Tail, Bleach und mittlerweile auch One Piece und das obwohl grade diese Animes so beliebt sind  
Mit Naruto muss man mir gar nicht erst kommen, da krieg ichs kotzen 



> Another ist garnicht so blutig, es sterben halt ein paar Schüler, einer Stirbt grausam, die eine dann auch, dafür andere wiederum nicht, also Splatter würde ich nicht so sagen ._.


Geht auch grad um Deadmen Wonderland und nicht um Another


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Oktober 2013)

Hellsing ist Splatter?


----------



## Robonator (11. Oktober 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Hellsing ist Splatter?


 
Naja wenn man mal über die ganzen Körperteile, das ganze Blut, das fressen von Menschen und platzenden Köpfen hinweg sieht dann eigentlich nicht so.


----------



## soth (11. Oktober 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Er hat nur nach nicht allzuviel Splatter gewünscht und darunter verstehe ich nunmal etwas das nicht so "Splattrig" ist wie Hots, Elfenlied, Hellsing etc


Definitionssache 
Siehe Nailguns Beitrag 



Robonator schrieb:


> Ich selber z.B. hasse Fairy Tail, Bleach und mittlerweile auch One Piece und das obwohl grade diese Animes so beliebt sind
> Mit Naruto muss man mir gar nicht erst kommen, da krieg ichs kotzen


Die sind auch Schrott


----------



## Lealein (11. Oktober 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Geht auch grad um Deadmen Wonderland und nicht um Another


 
hab ich zuspät abgeschickt, ging an sloth noch von der Vorseite^^


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2013)

Moment Moment! Splatter darf schon sein, aber eben nicht übermäßig bzw. dauerhaft.


----------



## Robonator (11. Oktober 2013)

> Die sind auch Schrott


Ein gleichgesinnter? Oh man, sowas ist selten 


> Moment Moment! Splatter darf schon sein, aber eben nicht übermäßig bzw. dauerhaft.


Ja also  passt ja ungefähr. 
Haste Hellsing schonmal geschaut? Ich glaub Hellsing ist insgesamt dann doch etwas weniger splattrig als Deadmen Wonderland
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5Pj7zHClUC9po_nSYfo177wb1YxtJM14
Die OVA's meine ich.


----------



## Lealein (11. Oktober 2013)

Wen du Krimis magst mit guter Story - Another *Schwärm*

Ansonten...

Soul Eater, wo ich aber den Manga mehr empfehlen kann, aber wen du One Piece magst, wäre Fairytail auch was für dich


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Oktober 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Naja wenn man mal über die ganzen Körperteile, das ganze Blut, das fressen von Menschen und platzenden Köpfen hinweg sieht dann eigentlich nicht so.


Hellsing schwitzt genau so wie ich Arroganz, aber für Splatter ist er dann doch zu nett. 

One Piece mag ich, aber da fehlt mir extrem viel und bei Naruto schläft mir die Birne ein.


----------



## soth (11. Oktober 2013)

Lealein schrieb:


> hab ich zuspät abgeschickt, ging an sloth noch von der Vorseite^^


Da hat mich Jemand zu einer Todsünde gemacht  


Robonator schrieb:


> Ein gleichgesinnter? Oh man, sowas ist selten


Nicht so selten wie du denkst, du verkehrst nur in den falschen Kreisen 
Der einzige längere Anime der mich bei Laune hält ist Gintama.

@pain
Dann gibt es von mir auch ein Go für Another. Wobei es imho trotzdem noch einige bessere Serien gibt^^


----------



## Lealein (11. Oktober 2013)

Warum Todessünde? :o


----------



## Coldhardt (11. Oktober 2013)

Sloth ist die Faulheit 

Da fällt mir dann noch FullMetal Alchemist (Brotherhood) ein, der ist ziemlich gut. 

Mirai Nikki wäre imo auch sehenswert, das grenzt aber schon fast an eine Teenage-Schnulze


----------



## Robonator (11. Oktober 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Sloth ist die Faulheit
> 
> Da fällt mir dann noch FullMetal Alchemist (Brotherhood) ein, der ist ziemlich gut.
> 
> Mirai Nikki wäre imo auch sehenswert, das grenzt aber schon fast an eine Teenage-Schnulze


 
Ach Gott, wie konnt ich FMA:B vergessen? Ist immerhin bisher mein Liebling 

Mirai Nikki fand ich selber dann doch etwas... krass, wurd mir auch dauer aber auch irgendwie zu langweilig ^^ Habs nichtmal geschafft ihn zuende zu schauen. 
Welchen ich auch ganz okay fand war Btoom, das könnte aber auch etwas zu sehr in Richtung schnulze gehen, zumindest später


----------



## soth (11. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ihr so weitermacht muss ich keine Liste mehr erstellen ^^


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Wenn ihr so weitermacht muss ich keine Liste mehr erstellen ^^


 Doch doch! Eine Zusammenfassung schadet nie!


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. Oktober 2013)

@Painkiller: Klapper doch einfach mal die MAL Top und Recommended Liste runter.


----------



## Lealein (11. Oktober 2013)

ups, sry für den Schreibfehler ^^

(peinlich)

@Painkiller

Ansonsten könntest du dir noch Sword Art Online ansehen, ist aber denke ich auch schon am Rande der Schnulze^^

Mir persönlich hat er nicht so gefallen und hab ab Folge 10 oder so aufgehört.


----------



## winner961 (11. Oktober 2013)

Also auf auf Liste muss gemacht werden  also naruto und One piece sind auch nichts mehr für mich aber Fairy Tail hab ich auch fertig geschaut aber den Film noch nicht.


----------



## Lealein (11. Oktober 2013)

Alle hassen Naruto Q_Q

Ich mag Naruto (den charackter) auch nicht, sondern ich finde Sasuke und Itachi toll und nicht zu vergessen mein lieblingcharackter Madara *_*


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. Oktober 2013)

SAO ist einefach ne schreckliche Schnulze. Ich wollte nach der Ep8 aufhören. Hätte ich retrospektiv auch machen sollen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Oktober 2013)

Lealein schrieb:


> Alle hassen Naruto Q_Q
> 
> Ich mag Naruto (den charackter) auch nicht, sondern ich finde Sasuke und Itachi toll und nicht zu vergessen mein lieblingcharackter Madara *_*


Aber bei Naruto passiert sogar dann nichts, wenn etwas passiert.


----------



## Lealein (11. Oktober 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Aber bei Naruto passiert sogar dann nichts, wenn etwas passiert.


 
Was?

Sasuke vs. Itachi ist ÜBER Episch :o


----------



## winner961 (11. Oktober 2013)

Lealein schrieb:


> Was?  Sasuke vs. Itachi ist ÜBER Episch :o



Ach was  das einzige an naruto das interessant ist vielleicht der Manga.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Oktober 2013)

Lealein schrieb:


> Was?
> 
> Sasuke vs. Itachi ist ÜBER Episch :o


Ich hab nur quer durch die Staffeln ein paar Folgen geschaut, aber nur weil ich zu faul war, die Fernbedienung zu holen. 
Bei DBZ passiert z.B. auch nicht viel, zwischen dem Beginn und Ende eines Kampfes, aber die 5h, die sie sich gegenseitig anschreien, fand ich dann doch noch interessanter. 

Aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden.


----------



## winner961 (11. Oktober 2013)

Stimmt wenn alle das gleiche gut finden würden wäre es ja langweilig


----------



## JJ Walker (11. Oktober 2013)

Metalocalypse is the best  
                  Sorry


----------



## Lealein (11. Oktober 2013)

naja, ich nehme auch an das der Manga besser sit  nehme ich aber automatisch bei jedem Manga an wo es dazu noch einen Anime gibt


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Oktober 2013)

Also ich empfehle: 

- Elfenlied, Etwas Splatter. 
- Evangelion 1.11 bis 3.33. Letzteres erscheint bald, und eben das gute alte Neon Genesis Evangelion
- Angel Beats
- Black Lagoon
- Akira


----------



## Katamaranoid (11. Oktober 2013)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Also ich empfehle:
> 
> - Elfenlied, Etwas Splatter.
> - Evangelion 1.11 bis 3.33. Letzteres erscheint bald, und eben das gute alte Neon Genesis Evangelion
> ...



Kann ich so unterschreiben. 

Hinzufügen würde ich noch Death Note, oder auch einfach One Piece. (wobei das erst nach ca 70 folgen sau gut wird)


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. Oktober 2013)

würde noch Paprika adden. und code geass.


----------



## winner961 (11. Oktober 2013)

Was ist bitte Paprika ?


----------



## Hiazu (11. Oktober 2013)

Paprika ist ein beliebtes Gemüse: Paprika

aber ich denke das Bl4ck den Film Paprika meint: Paprika (Anime)


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Oktober 2013)

So, gestern noch mal Berserk angeschaut, jetzt muss ich mir nur noch den zweiten Teil bestellen.


----------



## Robonator (12. Oktober 2013)

Hmm was man zur Liste der Animes für Painkiller noch hinzufügen könnte wäre doch die Monogatari-Reihe oder nicht? Zumidnest wenn man irgendwo die Blue-Ray Fassung bekommt, ohne find ich den Unguckbar. 
Wobei, der würd auch schon wieder in Richtung Mindfuck schnulze gehen. Eher Mindfuck aber naja^^


----------



## soth (12. Oktober 2013)

Steht schon längst auf der Liste, genau wie GTO, Cowboy Beepop, Gurren Lagann, Ergo Proxy, Kara no Kyoukai,... & Seitokai Yakuindomo


----------



## winner961 (12. Oktober 2013)

Zu seitab Yakuindomo es gibt eine Ankündigung für ne zweite Staffel :freu:


----------



## BL4CK_92 (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich kann das im RL wahrscheinlich niemand erzählen, aber ich feier "Chuunibyou demo Koi ga Shitai!" ! Wirklich wunderbar. Animations- und Storytechnisch flawless und selbst die Romanze hat mich komplett verpackt. 

Wie schön das Jan. 2014 die 2te Staffel kommt. 

Ich bin so geflashed, das ich direkt noch Hyouka und Kyokai no Katana auf meine Liste gepackt hab.


----------



## BlackNeo (12. Oktober 2013)

Bin mit dem One Piece Anime durch  Jetzt kommt der Manga


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab jetzt Ergo Proxy halb durch und der Rest kommt heute Abend dran, obwohl ich jetzt schon wieder Lust drauf hätte.


----------



## Vily (13. Oktober 2013)

Krass wie schnell ihr mit dem gucken seit.
Dafür würde ich 2 Wochen brauchen 
Bei One Piece warscheinlich 1/2 Jahr.


----------



## soth (13. Oktober 2013)

Dann schaust du einfach nur Dinge an, die dich nicht wirklich ansprechen...

*@Nailgun*
Ergo Proxy ist auch super


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Oktober 2013)

Für mich ist jede Serie ein Kampf, egal ob Anime oder nicht. 
Normalerweise starte ich Samstag gegen Mitternacht, schaue bis irgendwann in der Früh, penne ein paar Stunden und schaue den ganzen Sonntag weiter, aber heute muss ich leider noch einiges erledigen.

Edit:
So, Berserk II und zwei weitere Staffeln von Ikki Tousen sind bestellt.
Ich bin nämlich ein bisschen blöd. 

Edit 2:
Mit Ergo Proxy bin ich jetzt durch und irgendwie bin ich mit dem Schluss unzufrieden, obwohl die letzten Folgen schon ziemlich geil waren.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (13. Oktober 2013)

DANKE FÜR DEN TIPP MIT GITS ARISE! Ist ja super, genauso wie GITS eben ist!

Hat schon jmnd mit Log Horizon angefangen? Kann das was?


----------



## soth (14. Oktober 2013)

Habe die ersten beiden Folgen gesehen...
Die erste Folge fand ich ziemlich langweilig, die Zweite war besser, aber wirklich überzeugt hat es mich (noch) nicht.


----------



## dragonlort (14. Oktober 2013)

Ne irgendwie ist das auch nix. Wen der das mit der Brille der hauptcharacter dann prost Mahlzeit.


Aber Kindom und Kindom 2 ist sehr gut.


----------



## Coldhardt (15. Oktober 2013)

Grade mit der zweiten Staffel Working!! fertig geworden 

Was Schau ich denn als nächstes?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. Oktober 2013)

Worauf hast Bock?


----------



## Coldhardt (15. Oktober 2013)

Sowas wie Fullmetal Alchemist wäre nett. Also Action mit ein bisschen Comedy.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. Oktober 2013)

Das mit dem Comedy ding ist natürlich schwer.

Shingeki no Kyojin ist ziemliche Action (und Eye-Candy hmmm).

Ansonsten vill Fate/StayNight, Fate/Zero (wobei /Zero auch nicht wirklich witzig ist)?


----------



## Coldhardt (15. Oktober 2013)

Danke, werd ich mir morgen mal anschauen. Kennst du vielleicht noch ne gute, englische Subseite für die Animes?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. Oktober 2013)

Also bei Shingeki würde ich zu den deutschen von Chinurarete raten, bei Fate/Zero auch (ist aber lizenziert wird also generell schwer)(bei utw.me sind sie noch up)

Aber guck einfach bei MyAnimeList.net bei den Subgroups die unter dem jeweiligen Anime verlinkt sind.


----------



## Coldhardt (15. Oktober 2013)

Ok, danke nochmal


----------



## soth (15. Oktober 2013)

Es gibt mehrere gute Seiten, aber ich weiß nicht ob ich die nennen darf


----------



## winner961 (15. Oktober 2013)

Sag einfach die Seiten soth sollte ja nicht so schlimm sein

PS gerade kam auf eins plus in Deutschland um die Welt Ein Beitrag über die japanische Kultur sollte man gesehen haben ist sehr lustig


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. Oktober 2013)

3sat.online - Mediathek: Pixelmacher: Japan

von Victor/Memo den man aus dem Celluleute Podcast kennt.


P.S: Ergo Proxy ist ja mal richtig mächtig.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Oktober 2013)

Jep und Re-L ziemlich scharf. 

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob es stimmt, aber angeblich soll DBZ fortgeführt werden.


----------



## Coldhardt (18. Oktober 2013)

Hab ich auch gehört. Soll nach dem Kampf gegen Boo spielen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht wird GT dann ja einfach als alternatives Universum abgetan.


----------



## Coldhardt (18. Oktober 2013)

Ja. Ich hab die Serie zwar nie ganz geguckt, aber alles nach Z fad ich irgendwie kacke^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab das auch nur teilweise gesehen und gut fand ich es nicht. 
Dafür gehts heute endlich mit Berserk II weiter und vielleicht noch etwas Ikki Tousen.


----------



## Coldhardt (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich lad grad noch ein paar Folgen Shingeki no Kyojin.


----------



## Vily (18. Oktober 2013)

Attack on Titan/Shingeki no Kyojin ist echt 
War der erste Anime den ich geguckt habe der nicht im Fernseher lief


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Oktober 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Sowas wie Fullmetal Alchemist wäre nett. Also Action mit ein bisschen Comedy.


 Full Metal Panic hast durch/kennst du?

Pantsu Bitches (Strike Witches) wäre auch zu empfehlen. Sky Girls geht auch.
Wenn du es eher dramatisch möchtest: Gundam Seed und das Sequel. Gundam 00 ist aber auch OK, aber weniger Drama.

Wenn du es lieber kurz hast:
Soukou no Strain.  Bin da irgendwie drüber gestolpert, habs mir irgendwie mal angeschaut und fand das ganze durchaus sehr ansprechend. Geht so in Richtung Geheimtip.

Wenn du mehr Comedy haben möchtest: Sora no Otoshimono.


----------



## Coldhardt (20. Oktober 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Full Metal Panic hast durch/kennst du?
> 
> Pantsu Bitches (Strike Witches) wäre auch zu empfehlen. Sky Girls geht auch.
> Wenn du es eher dramatisch möchtest: Gundam Seed und das Sequel. Gundam 00 ist aber auch OK, aber weniger Drama.
> ...



Nö, Full Metal Panic hab ich noch nicht gesehen, hört sich aber schonmal gut an. Auf Strike Witches bin ich gestern auch zufällig gestoßen 

Jetzt gab ich ja wieder ein paar, danke


----------



## winner961 (20. Oktober 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Nö, Full Metal Panic hab ich noch nicht gesehen, hört sich aber schonmal gut an. Auf Strike Witches bin ich gestern auch zufällig gestoßen
> 
> Jetzt gab ich ja wieder ein paar, danke


 
Also Full Metal Panic solltest du aufjedenfall anschauen. Und Sora no Othshimo ist auch zu empfehlen. Strike witches ist auch gut Schau aber bitte alle drei Staffeln also auch den Film


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Oktober 2013)

Für Full Metal Panic Bräucht ich jetzt noch nen guten, englischen sub. Kennt da wer einen?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Oktober 2013)

ich kann nur wiederholen: bei myanimelist gucken


----------



## Vily (22. Oktober 2013)

Warum eigentlich mit Englischem Sub?


----------



## Lee (22. Oktober 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Für Full Metal Panic Bräucht ich jetzt noch nm guten, englischen sub. Kennt da wer einen?


 Die Version von KickAssAnime war gut 
Bei FMP unbedingt mit der ersten Serie anfangen, dann TSR schaun und am Schluss Fumoffu. Auch wenn sich gerade TSR stellenweise ein wenig zieht, dass man dann Fumoffu in seinem ganzen Glanz genießen kann ist es alle mal wert


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Oktober 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Für Full Metal Panic Bräucht ich jetzt noch nm guten, englischen sub. Kennt da wer einen?


 FMP ist eine der wenigen Serien, die man auch sehr schön mit engl. Dub schauen kann, da das genau so gut ist, wie der Jap. Dub.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Oktober 2013)

ähh warte ....
nein?

Kein Dub kommt nur im Ansatz an die Jap Dub ran. Zumindest bei animiertem.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Oktober 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> ähh warte ....
> nein?
> 
> Kein Dub kommt nur im Ansatz an die Jap Dub ran. Zumindest bei animiertem.


Hast du FMP gesehen??
In englisch und in japanisch?? Beim Deutschen stimme ich dir zu, aber bei J/E ist der Unterschied nicht soo groß.


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Oktober 2013)

Danke, dann werd ich mal bei KickAssAnime reinschauen 

@Vily Damit ich nebenbei auch was für die Schule tue


----------



## Kaeltetod (23. Oktober 2013)

Bin grad mit der ersten staffel toaru majutsu no index durch und hab toaru kagaku no railgun zu nem drittel. Gefällt sehr! Hab aber die letzten 2 jahre viel verpasst. ^^ gibbet hier denn auch leute die japanisch gelernt haben?


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Oktober 2013)

Naja, Railgun ist nicht soo gut wie Index. Insbesondere in der 2. Hälfte der 2. Staffel lässt es doch sehr stark nach.

Touma fehlt halt irgendwie ^^


----------



## Kaeltetod (23. Oktober 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, Railgun ist nicht soo gut wie Index. Insbesondere in der 2. Hälfte der 2. Staffel lässt es doch sehr stark nach.
> 
> Touma fehlt halt irgendwie ^^



Er taucht aber immer mal wieder in wichtigen situationen auf. Aber generell find ichs dennoch gut weil ich misaka und kuroko mag ^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Oktober 2013)

Am besten sind die Stellen, wo Misaka auf Touma trifft.
Ich sag nur die Kekse ^_^

Und das fehlt halt so a bisserl...


----------



## Lealein (24. Oktober 2013)

ich hasse Touma da er Accelerator schlägt (Accelerator war der coolste)


----------



## Kaeltetod (24. Oktober 2013)

Naja später wird accelerator erst einigermaßen sympathisch. Davor is er n ziemliches arschloch. ^^


----------



## BL4CK_92 (24. Oktober 2013)

Hyouka bekommt ne ganz dicke Empfehlung von mir. Ganz großes Kino.


----------



## Kaeltetod (24. Oktober 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Hyouka bekommt ne ganz dicke Empfehlung von mir. Ganz großes Kino.



Wasn das genau?


----------



## soth (24. Oktober 2013)

Ein hübsch animierter und gezeichneter Moe Blub Detektiv/Mystery Anime von Kyo Ani.


----------



## xElv1sHD (26. Oktober 2013)

Habe neulich Deadman Wonderland auf YT mit German Fansubs gesehen und war richtig begeistert. Kann mir einer von euch sagen, ob es den Anime schon auf DVD mit deutschen Untertiteln gibt?


----------



## soth (26. Oktober 2013)

Nein, gibt es nicht, lizensiert ist er allerdings. 
Wird wohl auch eine Blu-Ray Fassung geben.


----------



## BlutOrange (26. Oktober 2013)

meine favs
Bounen no Xamdou
Suisei no Gargantia
Code Geass
Gundam reihe

kennt jemand noch gute mecha animes


----------



## soth (26. Oktober 2013)

Andere populäre Vertreter wären da wohl Neon Genesis Evangelion, sowie die "Nachahmung" Rahxephon, Gurren Lagann, Eureka Seven, die Macross Reihe & Soukyuu no Fafner.
Und dann gibt es halt noch so Dinge wie Muv-Luv,...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. Oktober 2013)

guilty crown event. aber da gehts nicht primär um mechas.


----------



## xElv1sHD (26. Oktober 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Nein, gibt es nicht, lizensiert ist er allerdings.
> Wird wohl auch eine Blu-Ray Fassung geben.



Wann wird die vor. Erscheinen?


----------



## soth (26. Oktober 2013)

Es hieß afaik mal Herbst, ein genauer Termin wurde aber nicht genannt.


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (27. Oktober 2013)

Naruto. Hält sich super lange bei mir.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Oktober 2013)

Habt ihr schon einige SHAFT Animes gesehen? Also abgesehen von Bakamonogatari, Nisemonogatari und allem, was dazu gehört...
 Ist euch schon mal aufgefallen, dass man Animes von dem Schuppen binnen der ersten paar Minuten eindeutig identifizieren kann?

 Und mal ganz ehrlich: Was müssen diese Leute eigentlich einnehmen, um diesen Stil permanent durchzuhalten?!


----------



## soth (27. Oktober 2013)

Eins ist sicher, der Stoff ist gut 



			
				soth schrieb:
			
		

> Von Shaft habe ich noch Katte ni Kaizou, Natsu no Arashi, Arakawa under the Bridge und Sasami-san@Ganbaranai gesehen.
> Ja, die kann man zweifellos als eigenwillig beschreiben, da fällt ef komplett aus der Reihe.


ef habe ich natürlich auch gesehen 

Die kleinen Details finde ich aber auch immer genial, z.B.:


----------



## Coldhardt (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin heut mit der ersten Staffel Full Metal Panic (Ziemlich gut, nur ab und zu etwas langatmig bzw. voraussehbar, und das 4:3 Format gepaart mit teilweiser Unschärfe hat ein bisschen genervt^^).

Mach ich jetzt mit der zweiten Staffel oder mit Jormungard weiter?


----------



## Lee (28. Oktober 2013)

Ja, Shaft ist recht speziell. Die erkennt man wirklich sofort 
Hab schon das ein oder andere von denen gesehen. Abgesehen von der Monogatari Reihe fällt mir allerdings gerade nur Ef, Madoka und Maria Holic ein. Gibt aber vllt noch das ein oder andere, wo ich mal reingeschaut hab. Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei z.B., das hat mir aber nicht gefallen. 

Ähnlich mad ist übrigens Mawaru Penguindrum. Bis auf das Character Design hätt ich anfangs geschworen das wäre Shaft. Ist aber letztlich doch ein wenig anders.

An dieser Stelle gleich ein paar Empfehlungen an Slice of Life Liebhaber:

-Usagi Drop (absolutes must see)
-Eve no Jikan (Die ONA, nicht der Film)
-Hanasaku Iroha
-Tari Tari

@Coldhart
Dein Ziel ist Fumoffu zu erreichen, also spar dir Jormungand, mach TSR schnell durch, wenns dich nervt dropps und schau Fumoffu!


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Oktober 2013)

Lee schrieb:


> -Eden no Jikan (Die ONA, nicht der Film)


 Du meinst wohl Eve no Jikan, oder?


----------



## soth (28. Oktober 2013)

Lee schrieb:


> Madoka


Wie konnte ich das nur vergessen zu erwähnen 
Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei habe ich natürlich auch noch geschaut


----------



## Lee (28. Oktober 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl Eve no Jikan, oder?


 Ähh ja, natürlich. Ist nicht der erste Patzer dieser Art heute von mir 
Wobei Eve und Eden ja zumindest thematischen Zusammenhang haben


----------



## Coldhardt (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich lad grad FMP: TSR...mit 50 kb/s


----------



## Kaeltetod (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde ein absolutes must see der letzten jahre ist steins;gate. Einfach großartig. In dem sinne: tutturuuu~


----------



## BL4CK_92 (29. Oktober 2013)

Steins;gate :thumbup:


----------



## Coldhardt (29. Oktober 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Steins;gate :thumbup:



/sign Lohnt sich wirklich


----------



## Kaeltetod (29. Oktober 2013)

So railgun durch. Ich muss sagen mir hats gut gefallen. Hätte ab und zu mehr action wie in den letzten paar folgen sein können. Dennoch gut gewesen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. November 2013)

Hat Hyouka eigentlich wirklich nur 22 Ep.?


----------



## soth (3. November 2013)

Ja, vielleicht wird es ja irgendwann fortgesetzt.

Ich habe mir mal Full Metal Panic angesehen... zum Glück ist es vorbei


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. November 2013)

Ja ich h offe auf ein continue, aber ich find nicht mal Manga Band 5 online -.-


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. November 2013)

Ich mach mal nen Pusher, um für Kyoukai no Kanata zu werben. Ist echt witzig. Und coole Kämpfe gibts oben drauf.

Außerderm guck ich grad Berserk an. Alles top, aber ich komm auf diese, ich nen sie mal, oldsql Animation nicht klar. Auch wenn ich kein Fan von CGI bin (außer es passt ), ist mir das alles doch zu sehr AKIRA.


----------



## Minaxo (5. November 2013)

Hab mir letzte Woche Akira (remastered) angeschaut, fand den gut vom Style/Animation her. 

Berserk ist sicher dubbed oder? Soll ja gut sein, aber sub tue ich mir ungern an.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. November 2013)

Ja gibts mit GER dub. Aber ich kann mir dubs nicht geben. zerstören viel von der Stimmung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. November 2013)

Minaxo schrieb:


> aber sub tue ich mir ungern an.


 Dann hast leider nur eine sehr geringe Auswahl an Animes, da ein sehr großer Teil nicht gedubt wird.

Auch solche guten Dinge wie To love-ru kannst nicht schauen


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. November 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Außerderm guck ich grad Berserk an. Alles top, aber ich komm auf diese, ich nen sie mal, oldsql Animation nicht klar. Auch wenn ich kein Fan von CGI bin (außer es passt ), ist mir das alles doch zu sehr AKIRA.


Ich kann mich noch etwas an Akira erinnern und die Optik war da definitiv um einiges schlechter als bei Berserk. 
Ich weiß aber, was du meinst. 
Blöderweise muss ich da jetzt auf den dritten Teil warten.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. November 2013)

Berserk is halt trotzdem so unfassbar geil. 

Bläst mich echt mal wieder um...


----------



## Kaeltetod (7. November 2013)

So heut abend wird shingeki no kyojin angefangen. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Fexzz (7. November 2013)

Kaeltetod schrieb:


> So heut abend wird shingeki no kyojin angefangen. Ich bin gespannt.


 
Ist gut  Fand die ersten 3-4 Episoden noch etwas zäh aber danach fliegt die Zeit nur so.


----------



## soth (7. November 2013)

Das muss ich mir auch noch anschauen, mal schauen ob es mit Death Note mithalten kann


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. November 2013)

Code Geass = SnK  > Death Note.


----------



## Kaeltetod (7. November 2013)

Ich werds mit steins;gate vergleichen. Weil das mMn einer der besten animes ist. ^^


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. November 2013)

Das kannst du aber knicken, das sind ja komplett verschiedene Genres. Wie willst du das vergleichen?

BTW: Wer feiert hier noch Kyoukai no Kanata? Ich lach bei fast jeder Folge Tränen .


----------



## soth (7. November 2013)

Schauen wir mal, Shingeki no Kyon müsste schon sehr sehr gut sein um Death Note zu toppen.
Und natürlich kann man die Animes vergleichen, das Genre hat damit überhaupt nichts zu tun.

Kyoukai no Kanata... naja, da gibt es imho diese Season wesentlich bessere Serien.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. November 2013)

Ich find irgwie nix schönes für mich. KnK und Copellion. Mehr guck ich grad nicht. 

Aber nenn mir mal noch ein paar coole. Lieber zu viel zum anschauen als zu wenig.


----------



## soth (7. November 2013)

Kill la Kill, Galilei Donna und Kyousougiga finde ich persönlich zum Beispiel um Längen besser als KnK.
Golden Time als Comedy, genau wie Noukome oder auch noch Outbreak Company als Moe-Blub.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. November 2013)

Da ist echt viel Loli dabei ...

Also ich geb Kill la Kill mal nochn try. Für den Rest steh ich zu wenig auf kleine Mädchen. 

EDIT: Galilei Donna hat nen sugoi Style! Kommt auch och auf die Liste.


----------



## soth (7. November 2013)

Ganz ehrlich? 
Who cares wieviele kleine Mädchen da sind, solange die Handlung passt?

Btw. Golden Time spielt in einer Universität, also (fast) keine Loli.
Kyousougiga <- ebenfalls Fehlanzeige, ein hyperaktives und freches Mädchen gibt es allerdings


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. November 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Da ist echt viel Loli dabei ...
> 
> Also ich geb Kill la Kill mal nochn try. Für den Rest steh ich zu wenig auf kleine Mädchen.
> 
> EDIT: Galilei Donna hat nen sugoi Style! Kommt auch och auf die Liste.


Wo isn die Liste? 

Death Note war sehr gut, obwohl es am Ende schon sehr in die Länge gezogen war. 
Ich hab momentan nur noch Visions of Escaflowne zu Hause, das ich mir damals nie komplett angeschaut habe, ansonsten fehlt mir zur Zeit der Plan. 
Ich hätte Lust auf Black Rock Shooter, aber auch nur wegen einigen Cosplayerinnen aus Toronto.


----------



## soth (8. November 2013)

Er meint die Animes, die ich aufgezählt habe, also die hier:


soth schrieb:


> Kill la Kill, Galilei Donna und Kyousougiga [...]Golden Time [...] Noukome [...] Outbreak Company


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. November 2013)

Gibt's eigentlich eine Anime-IG in der man so eine Liste erstellen könnte?
Den Startpost könnt ihr ja nicht ändern.


----------



## soth (8. November 2013)

Afaik gibt es keine IG, aber was für eine Liste wolltest du da überhaupt einpflegen?


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. November 2013)

Animes die man gesehen haben sollte. 
Momentan müsste man ja immer diesen Thread durch suchen.


----------



## soth (8. November 2013)

Dazu unterscheiden sich die Geschmäcker wahrscheinlich zu sehr...
Man könnte höchstens eine Kurzbeschreibung hinzufügen, ob das aber zu einer Einschätzung reicht ist so eine Sache.


----------



## Kaeltetod (8. November 2013)

Erste 8 folgen shingeki no kyojin durch und erstes fazit: sehr gut. Animationen gefallen, vertonung ist super und die geschichte weiss auch zu überzeugen. Des weiteren catchy WTF-momente.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. November 2013)

@soth
Es würde doch reichen, wenn man sie in Genres aufteilt. 
Eine Kurzbeschreibung ist dann auch nicht mehr wirklich notwendig, da sich dann jeder bei Interesse anderweitig informieren kann.


----------



## Robonator (8. November 2013)

Ach Gott, hab von ca 4 bis jetzt alle Folgen von Oreimo durchgeguckt^^  Bisher eigentlich ganz okay
Muss mir nacher oder so mal die Zweite Staffel reinziehen


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. November 2013)

EDIT: Sind die Berserk Filme eig die Story des Anime? 

Der Anime der Saison:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BHTUlF7NA2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. November 2013)

Die Anime kenn ich nicht, aber die Filme fassen die Handlung der Mangas zusammen.


----------



## soth (8. November 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> @soth
> Es würde doch reichen, wenn man sie in Genres aufteilt.
> Eine Kurzbeschreibung ist dann auch nicht mehr wirklich notwendig, da sich dann jeder bei Interesse anderweitig informieren kann.


Und wie teilt man sie in Genres auf?
Der eine versteht unter Horror und Splatter etwas Anderes als eine Zweite Person (das hatten wir letzt ja erst), man müsste sich also wenn auf die "offiziellen" Genres einigen.

Wir können aber gerne eine Gruppe dafür öffnen, ich persönlich habe nichts dagegen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2013)

Ich meinte auch die japanische Genre-Aufteilung, aber da müsste ich mir noch mal anschauen, wie die alle heißen. 
Das mit der IG mach ich bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## soth (9. November 2013)

Was meinst du mit japanischer Genre Einteilung?
Seinen, Shōnen, Shōjo und co.? Das sind ja keine Genre, sondern eher Alterseinteilungen...

Wo willst du dort die Liste überhaupt einfügen?
In der Beschreibung ist ja nichteinmal BB-Code erlaubt


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2013)

Ja, aber die beziehen sich auf die Thematik des Animes und das kann man ja noch etwas ergänzen. 

Wenn ich bei einer IG den Startpost eines Threads ändern kann, kann ich auch eine Liste machen und erweitern. 
Die Arbeit hätte dann eben ich.

Edit:
Ok, hab mir das mit den japanischen Genres noch mal durch gelesen und das bringt wirklich nicht viel. 
Dann müssten wir uns eben bei unseren Genres zusammen raufen, aber so genau ist es dann auch wieder nicht. 
Man könnte z.B. Hellsing je bei Horror/Splatter einordnen.


----------



## soth (9. November 2013)

Ich kann mir die "Arbeit" auch machen, so ist das nicht, aber man kann in der Beschreibung der Gruppe nichteinmal BB-Codes verwenden, Links funktionieren also nicht.
Wie es mit einer Zeichenbeschränkung bei Post innerhalb der Diskussionen aussieht  dort könnte man aber wenigstens auf anidb, myanilist oder co. verlinken.
Und wenn nur Genre ausgewiesen werden sollen, würde/könnte man nur die paar auf z.B. myanilist genannten nennen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2013)

Die Liste sollte sowieso in einer Diskussion geführt werden und wegen der unbekannten Zeichenbeschränkung würde ich pro Genre einen Beitrag machen, bevor jeder seinen Senf dazu gibt. Ungefähr wie bei einem Tagebuch. 
Bei der IG könnten bei anderen Diskussionen ja auch andere Sachen besprochen und verlinkt werden. 

Ich schau mir myanilist noch mal an.
Edit:
Wo ist da was in Genres aufgeteilt?


----------



## soth (9. November 2013)

Dir ist schon klar wieviele Genres es gibt?  (Edit: Wenn man sich auf die Hauptgenre beschränkt, sollte es vielleicht einigermaßen kompakt bleiben)
Trotzdem kann man die meisten Serien und Filme nicht nur einem Genre zuordnen, dass sollte klar sein, deshalb würde ich das eher alphabetisch ordnen, nur wird es dann wieder unübersichtlich...


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2013)

Ich höre gerne Black Metal und da gibt es so viele unterschiedliche Richtungen, wie es Bands gibt. 
Bei Filmen sind es dann doch weniger. 

Alphabetisch ist es aber sicher noch mehr Arbeit.


----------



## soth (9. November 2013)

Ja, im Bereich Metal ist das wirklich schlimm, das musst du mir nicht sagen 
Bei der alphabetischen Sortierung hätte man aber kein Problem bei der Zuordnung oder wo würdest du Last Exile z.B. einordnen?
Oder bspw. Ergo Proxy, Madoka,...


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2013)

Ergo Proxy ist Endzeit, die anderen habe ich nicht gesehen.


----------



## soth (9. November 2013)

Und da geht es eben schon los, das könnte man genauso gut bei Mystery und Sci-Fi einordnen...


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2013)

Ja, man könnte auch Star Wars als SciFi bezeichnen, ist es aber nicht. 
Ergo Proxy spielt in einer postapokalyptischen Welt und die ganze Thematik dreht sich eigentlich darum. 
Hätte man die Proxy in unserer Zeit erschaffen, wäre es Mystery und wäre die Thematik hauptsächlich im technischen Bereich gelegen, wäre es SciFi. 

Das ist auch der Unterschied zwischen Star Wars und Star Trek.


----------



## soth (9. November 2013)

Die ganze Welt in Ergo Proxy wird durch Technik geprägt, alleine schon deshalb kann man es als Sci-Fi bezeichnen, Mystery ist komplett zeitunabhängig.
Auf genau solche Diskussionen habe ich keine Lust, deshalb würde ich die "offiziellen" Genreeinteilungen nehmen, aber es lässt sich einfach nicht nur einem einzigen Genre zuordnen.
Deshalb mein Vorschlag mit der Einteilung per Name und Verlinkung auf eine Plattform mit Kurzbeschreibung.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. November 2013)

ich würde es einfach nach Rating ordnen? So IMDB mäßig.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2013)

Es wird auch das ganze Universum von Star Wars durch Technik geprägt, SciFi ist es deswegen aber trotzdem nicht. 
Egal, was sind jetzt die "offiziellen" Genreeinteilungen?

@BL4CK
Das mit dem Rating hat man auch auf anderen Seiten und hier ginge es um die Meinungen der ansässigen User.


----------



## soth (9. November 2013)

Ich meinte damit die "offizielle" Genreeinteilung von myanilist, also z.B. Comedy und Slice of Life für Working!!, einfach um einen gemeinsamen Nenner zu finden und nicht jedes Mal über das Genre diskutieren zu müssen.
Oder eben wirklich eine nach Namen geordnetet Liste...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. November 2013)

Ja natürlich mit unserem Rating   , aber ich freue mich auf das was hier entsteht. Also pusht euch.


----------



## soth (9. November 2013)

Das lohnt sich nicht, dafür gibt es hier viel zu wenige User, die außer Naruto und co. noch andere Animes schauen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2013)

Na so wenige sind es in dem Thread hier aber auch nicht und wenn wieder mal jemand fragt, ob ihr ihm/ihr ein paar gute Animes empfehlen könnt, kann man ja die IG verlinken. 

Bin ich eigentlich zu blöd, um die Genreeinteilung bei Myanimelist zu finden, oder steht das wirklich nur bei jedem Anime extra dabei?
Bei einer Liste kann man nicht für jede Kombination eine Untergruppe nehmen, da sie sonst kein Ende findet, aber mir wäre es dann auch egal, wenn jemand Ergo Proxy zu SciFi oder Mystery gibt, da ich sowieso alle Genres schaue.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. November 2013)

Also retrospektiv find ich Berserk ziemlich flashig. Hätte schon fast Lust auf den Manga. DD


----------



## soth (9. November 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Na so wenige sind es in dem Thread hier aber auch nicht und wenn wieder mal jemand fragt, ob ihr ihm/ihr ein paar gute Animes empfehlen könnt, kann man ja die IG verlinken.


Ja, hier haben ein paar Leute gepostet, aber so viele Stammposter gibt es jetzt auch nicht ^^ 
Das Verlinken der IG versteht sich ja schon fast von selbst.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich zu blöd, um die Genreeinteilung bei Myanimelist zu  finden, oder steht das wirklich nur bei jedem Anime extra dabei?
> Bei einer Liste kann man nicht für jede Kombination eine Untergruppe  nehmen, da sie sonst kein Ende findet, aber mir wäre es dann auch egal,  wenn jemand Ergo Proxy zu SciFi oder Mystery gibt, da ich sowieso alle  Genres schaue.


Dito, ich würde auch alle Genres durchblättern, also könnte der IG Ersteller einfach das imho Passendste nehmen und es in die Kategorie einsortieren.

Genre-Liste gibt es per Klick auf das Genre oder per erweiterter Suche ohne Suchtext.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2013)

Also gibt es keine Übersicht mit allen Genres?


----------



## soth (9. November 2013)

Inwiefern eine Übersicht?
Alle Genre-Tags sieht man in der erweiterten Suche:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2013)

Ok, danke. 
Das müsste aber für die Liste gekürzt werden.


----------



## soth (9. November 2013)

Dann sollte man es auf die Hauptgenres kürzen...
Action, Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Fantasy, Horror, Historical, Magic, Martial Arts, Mecha, Military, Music, Mystery, Parody, Psychological, Romance, Sci-Fi, Slice of Life, Sports, Supernatural, Thriller.

School ist für mich eher ein Setting, Ecchi und Harem ist imho auch eher eine Beschreibung, als ein Genre. Bei Martial Arts, Mecha, Sports und Music würde ich darüber hinwegsehen...
Zu Seinen, Shounen und co. hatte ich mich ja schon geäußert und Demons/Vampire sind eher Charaktere als Genre 


Ich kann heute Nacht/morgen mal eine Gruppe erstellen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2013)

Magic und Supernatural kann man zu Fantasy zählen. 
Psychological kann zu Mystery, Parody zu Comedy und Martial Arts zu Action gezählt werden. 
Was ist Slice of Life? Hört sich nach Drama an.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. November 2013)

Kill la Kill Ep1: GZUZ CHRAIST?


----------



## Robonator (9. November 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Kill la Kill Ep1: GZUZ CHRAIST?


 
Dat dacht ich mir auch. Hab wenig später das Ding auch wieder auf Eis gelegt. Hab zwar schon viel Mist gesehen, aber das geht mir dann doch zuweit


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2013)

Zu schlecht oder zu krank?


----------



## soth (10. November 2013)

Sie sind nicht hart genug dafür 
Wem Panty & Stocking, Inferno Cop gefallen hat, der wird Kill la Kill lieben 
Wer total "überzeichnete" Dinge nicht mag ist dort aber komplett falsch.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. November 2013)

Hab mich grad informiert und es schaut interessant aus. 
Geht aber wohl nur online und das ist bei meinem Inet nicht lustig.


----------



## soth (10. November 2013)

Was geht nur Online? Die Folgen besorgen?
Ja, der Anime ist afaik (noch) nicht lizensiert und wird das wohl (zumindest in DACH) auch nie werden.

Ich kann dir ja eine DVD brennen


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. November 2013)

Das fühlt sich aber nicht echt an. 

Es würde schon reichen, wenn es auf Englisch raus kommt. 
An den Originalton kommt zwar nichts ran, aber wenn ich dauernd Untertitel lesen muss, kann ich mich nicht auf den Anime konzentrieren und das nervt.


----------



## LucaGurke249 (10. November 2013)

Sorry aber ich dachte dashier wäre sowas wie ein hardwareforum


----------



## soth (10. November 2013)

Alles eine Sache der Übung (und von ordentlichen Subs)...



LucaGurke249 schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich dachte dashier wäre sowas wie ein hardwareforum


Und weiter? 
Zwingt dich Jemand hier im *Off-Topic* alle Themen zu lesen? Nein, wieso liest du es dann und wieso sollten wir unsere Meinung nicht frei äußern dürfen?
Wenn du nichts Anderes zum Thema des Threads zu sagen hast, troll dich bitte wieder hinfort.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. November 2013)

LucaGurke249 schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich dachte dashier wäre sowas wie ein hardwareforum


Da du das mit PCGH lesen konntest, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass du auch den Threadtitel lesen kannst. 
Vielleicht schaffst du dann auch noch die Forenregeln. Viel Glück. 

@soth
Tja, können und wollen. 
Ich hatte früher einige "Sachen" auf NTSC und hab mir deswegen extra einen neuen Videorecorder gekauft. 
Ohne Untertitel gabs da gar nichts, aber so viel Handlung war da ja nicht.


----------



## soth (10. November 2013)

Was meinst du denn mit Sachen   

Wie gesagt, wenn die Untertitel gut sind (dazu gehört eben auch, dass man die Untertitel in der gegebenen Zeit lesen und auf das Medium an sich achten kann), ist es kein Problem.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. November 2013)

Also DBZ würde ich mit Untertiteln schon schaffen, denn ein "Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh" über 4-5 Folgen lässt sich schnell lesen. 

Ja, so Sachen halt, mit Tentakeln und so. Waren wohl Tintenfische.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. November 2013)

Ich liebe Tentaklerape!


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. November 2013)

Ja, immer schön durch die Blume.


----------



## soth (10. November 2013)

Das ist kein Fetischthread 
Ihr könnt die Mods ja mal nach einem Ü18 Bereich fragen oder auf 4chan ausweichen 

Für DBZ braucht man doch keine Untertitel


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. November 2013)

Watashi hentai desu.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. November 2013)

DBZ war auch so ziemlich das Sinnloseste, das mir zu Untertiteln eingefallen ist. 

Eigentlich wollte ich mit der Visions of Escaflowne Box anfangen, aber wenn ich mit einer Serie starte, mache ich außer schauen, Pizza essen und ein paar Stunden pennen gar nichts und dafür habe ich im Moment keine Zeit. 
Death Note hab ich an einem Samstag um 22.00h gestartet, bis 5-6 in der Früh geschaut, bis 10 gepennt und dann bis zum Abend weiter geschaut.


----------



## soth (10. November 2013)

Du könntest die Folgen auch einfach auf mehrere Tage verteilen 

Ach und hierzu:


Nailgun schrieb:


> Magic und Supernatural kann man zu Fantasy zählen. *<- von mir aus*
> Psychological kann zu Mystery, Parody zu Comedy und Martial Arts zu Action gezählt werden. *<- siehe oben*
> Was ist Slice of Life? Hört sich nach Drama an.


Slice of Life ist einfach ein bestimmter Lebensabschnitt, lustig und/oder tragisch dargestellt. Die Serien könnte man also auch unter Komödie und/oder Tragödie einordnen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. November 2013)

also wäre hyouka ein slice of life?


----------



## Robonator (10. November 2013)

Wann kommt nu eig. Staffel 2 von Shingeki no Koujin?
Bin ungeduldig :/


----------



## soth (10. November 2013)

Der Manga ist doch noch gar nicht weiter als die Serie!? Oder bin ich da falsch informiert?

Ja, Hyouka ist auch Slice of Life...


----------



## Robonator (10. November 2013)

Mir wurd mehrmals gesagt das es noch ne zweite Staffel geben soll, besonders da das Ende so offen ist wie... Okay nein das sag ich lieber nicht


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. November 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Du könntest die Folgen auch einfach auf mehrere Tage verteilen


Nein, kann ich eben nicht, wenn es sich in der Zeit ausgeht. 

Hat hier irgendwer die Daisuki-App?
Ich wollte sie mir gestern laden, aber dann war irgendwas mit Zahlungen und das störte mich bei einer Gratis-App dann doch etwas.

Edit:
Hab mit ein bisschen Kill a Kill angeschaut und es ist ganz lustig.
Mit der geringen Qualität kam soger mein Inet klar.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. November 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Animes die man gesehen haben sollte.
> Momentan müsste man ja immer diesen Thread durch suchen.


 
anisearch.de -> Suche -> A Genere -> Bewertung, absteigend

Alles über 8 sollte man gesehen haben, bis 7 ists ganz gut, darunter muss man nicht unbedingt haben, wenn man nicht gerade ein Fan des Generes ist...


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. November 2013)

Danke, aber da fehlt mir dann irgendwie die Kommunikation.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. November 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Ja, im Bereich Metal ist das wirklich schlimm, das musst du mir nicht sagen
> Bei der alphabetischen Sortierung hätte man aber kein Problem bei der Zuordnung oder wo würdest du Last Exile z.B. einordnen?
> Oder bspw. Ergo Proxy, Madoka,...


Sora no Otoshimono ist ein gutes Beispiel. Wo oder wie kann man das einordnen?! Es ist manchmal ganz lustig, oft aber auch ernst. Der MC ist manchmal ein wiederlicher perversling, spannt aber nur bei 'fremden' Mädels, nicht aber bei denen, die bei ihm wohnen. Er wirkt eher dämlich, ist manchmal aber doch nicht so doof, wie man denken würde.

Madoka ist z.B. Mahou Shoujo (was Action und irgendwelche transformationssequenzen einschließt), aber eigentlich ists das ganz und gar nicht. Eigentlich ist das eher ein Fantasy Drama.
Und das widerspricht sich mit Genere 'Mahou Shoujo' schon, denn die sind eher heitere Action Kampf Animes. Also eher sowas wie Vividred Operation oder, im übertragenen Sinne auch Strike Witches.
Wobei man hier auch wieder sich drum kloppen kann, ob das jetzt nun Mahou Shoujo ist. In Vividred Operation gehts eher nicht um Maggie, hat aber ordentliche Transformationssequenzen. Bei Strike Witches ists umgekehrt: Dort gibts keine wirklichen Transen dafür aber Maggie.




Nailgun schrieb:


> Ergo Proxy ist Endzeit, die anderen habe ich nicht gesehen.


Das ist eben das Problem. Ohne es gesehen zu haben, kann mans nicht beurteilen. 



Nailgun schrieb:


> Danke, aber da fehlt mir dann irgendwie die Kommunikation.


Und warum ist das schlimm? Kannst ja dir die Liste anschauen, den Anime hier rein schmeißen, dann könnt man drüber reden.

Aber solche Listen sind einfach mal unglaublich aufwändig. Und nicht jeder mag alles...

Zum Beispiel kann ich mit TTGL mal überhaupt nichts anfangen. Reizt mich mal rein gar nicht. Auf Anisearch hats ein Rating von Fast 9 bei den komplett gesehenen bzw 7,5 bei den abgebrochenen. Also nicht jeder Manns Sache.


----------



## Hiazu (10. November 2013)

nach Hunger Games war ich grade ziemlich überrascht das die deutsche synchro von SAO bei Animax läuft.

die deutsche Synchro geht sogar in Ordnung, auch wenn ich die Stimme von Asuna unpassend finde weil sich die nicht so sanft anhört und älter als Asuna selbst wirkt.
Als zweiten Schnitzer empfinde ich die teilweise falsche Aussprache von japanischen Namen (zB das Kirito wird völlig falsch betont)

Immerhin besser als andere Gräueltaten die peppermint in der Vergangenheit schon verübt hat 


Vielleicht hol ich mir sogar die BluRays wenns mal günstiger wird


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. November 2013)

> Und warum ist das schlimm? Kannst ja dir die Liste anschauen, den Anime hier rein schmeißen, dann könnt man drüber reden.


Und bei jedem Anime fragen, ob den hier jemand gesehen hat?
Wenn sonst keiner Lust auf die Liste hat, wird sie eben nicht gemacht, nur ist es etwas umständlich, wenn hier jemand nach Empfehlungen fragt und jeder das Selbe wie vor 10 Seiten schreibt.

@Hiazu
Was ist SAO?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. November 2013)

sword Art online. ziemlich schlecht ...


----------



## Kaeltetod (11. November 2013)

Ich hab ueber SAO fast ausschließlich gutes gehört. Naja halbzeit bei shingeki no kyojin. Manchmal ziehen die den plot echt zu krass in die länge.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. November 2013)

@soth: danke für kill la kill! 
is ja f*cking epic.


----------



## soth (11. November 2013)

Nach deiner letzten Aussage bezüglich Kill la Kill dachte ich eher dir gefällt es nicht 

@stefan, das musst du mir nicht sagen, ich kenne die Serien alle.
Die meisten Serien/Filme kann man trotzdem tendentiell einem Genre zuordnen.

Wie wäre es mit der Genreunterteilung?


soth schrieb:


> Action,  Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Fantasy, Horror, Historical, Mecha, Military, Music, Mystery, Romance,  Sci-Fi, Slice of Life, Sports, Thriller.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. November 2013)

Ja, müsste passen. 

Vielleicht schau ich mir Kill a Kill doch auf dem MacBook an. 
DVDs oder BRs sind mir zwar lieber, aber das ist irgendwie zu beknackt, um es nicht zu sehen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. November 2013)

soth schrieb:


> @stefan, das musst du mir nicht sagen, ich kenne die Serien alle.


ja, war ja auch eher als Beispiel gedacht, dass man manche Serien/Filme nicht soo einfach zuordnen kann.



soth schrieb:


> Die meisten Serien/Filme kann man trotzdem tendentiell einem Genre zuordnen.


Schon, irgendwie, wenn mans will.

Der Punkt ist aber, dass bei einigen/vielen Animes gar nicht wirklich versucht wird, irgendein Genere 'einzuhalten'...
Und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## soth (11. November 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Schon, irgendwie, wenn mans will.
> 
> Der Punkt ist aber, dass bei einigen/vielen Animes gar nicht wirklich versucht wird, irgendein Genere 'einzuhalten'...
> Und das ist auch gut so.


Das sehe ich ja auch so, aber für eine erste Einteilung reicht es, ich/wir würden ja noch weiterverlinken.

*@Nailgun*
Wenn du dir mal was Bescheuertes reinziehen möchtest, schau dir Panty & Stocking an, der Englische Dub ist ziemlich gut.
Das beschreibt die Serie auch ganz gut 

Btw. ich habe gerade gesehen, dass es auf amazon.co.uk jetzt die Blu-Rays zu Steins;Gate und Bakemonogatari gibt und die sind ziemlich günstig


----------



## Kaeltetod (11. November 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Das sehe ich ja auch so, aber für eine erste Einteilung reicht es, ich/wir würden ja noch weiterverlinken.
> 
> @Nailgun
> Wenn du dir mal was Bescheuertes reinziehen möchtest, schau dir Panty & Stocking an, der Englische Dub ist ziemlich gut.
> ...


Wooooooot. Meine lieblinge günstig auf bd...need!


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. November 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Das sehe ich ja auch so, aber für eine erste Einteilung reicht es, ich/wir würden ja noch weiterverlinken.
> 
> *@Nailgun*
> Wenn du dir mal was Bescheuertes reinziehen möchtest, schau dir Panty & Stocking an, der Englische Dub ist ziemlich gut.
> ...


Meine ToDo-List wird immer länger und blöderweise war ich heute schon shoppen, weswegen ich erst morgen wegen den BRs schauen kann.


----------



## soth (11. November 2013)

Ich war auch schon shoppen (und bin kläglich gescheitert ) aber zum Schauen musst du nichteinmal vom Stuhl ausfstehen, die gibt es in Deutschland alle nicht, deshalb amazon.co.uk.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. November 2013)

Ich hab schon Sachen aus den Staaten, Brasilien, Singapur, Belgien,... und England bestellt, also kann ich ja wieder mal dort schauen. 
Hoffentlich hab ich meine LogIns gespeichert, sonst muss ich mich noch mal anmelden. 

Wie kann man beim Shoppen scheitern?
Ich hab heute sogar einiges liegen lassen müssen, was mich irgendwie interessiert hat. Beim Müller lag Black Butler und Blood C rum und normalerweise nehme ich sowas einfach mit.


----------



## soth (11. November 2013)

Deine normallen Amazon Log-In Daten sind doch bei amazon in jedem Land nutzbar!? Wie kann man da die Log-In Daten vergessen 

Scheitern, indem der einzige Laden/Baumarkt der nach meinen Vorlesungen noch offen hatte (Hornbach) gar kein 22er MDF führt.
Jetzt muss ich morgen noch einen/einige andere(n) Läden abklappern oder meine derzeitigen Pläne anpassen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. November 2013)

In den Staaten musste ich mich extra anmelden, aber in UK weiß ich es nicht mehr. 

Nimm halt zwei 11er und nagel sie zusammen. 
Nein, meine Nailgun bekommst du nicht.


----------



## soth (11. November 2013)

Also ich komme mit meinem Account auch in amazon.com 

Nein lieber nicht, ich werde wohl auf 27er Buche umsteigen, auch wenn es (wesentlich) teurer ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. November 2013)

So, Tytania gesehen.
Hat mich fasziniert, wie lange kein Anime mehr. Hab die 26 Folgen in 2-3 Etappen geschaut. Also sehr gut, prinzipiell.
Leider ist es nur ein 26 Folgen Anime und dadurch 'incomplete'. 

Das Ende ist sehr offen, es wurde nicht wirklich viel erreicht...
Waiting for Season 2 (won't be happening)...


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (12. November 2013)

Hat hier irgendwer Ahnung von der Mobile Suite Gundam Seed- Reihe? Was kam zuerst und was danach? Es gibt ja mehrere staffeln. Hängen die i.wie zusammen oder nur entfernt?


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. November 2013)

Gundam Seed ist der erste Teil, Destiny die 2. Staffel...
Die hängen durchaus ein wenig zusammen. Sprich du solltest Destiny erst nach Seed schauen.


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (13. November 2013)

Ok. Da gibt es doch aber noch so Serien wie Gundam 00 oder so. Wie gehören die da rein?


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. November 2013)

Gar nicht. Sind eigenständig.

Einzig die UC Serien (Gundam Z, ZZ, Unicorn, 8th MS Team) sind in einem Universum angesiedelt. Gundam 00 verhält sich zu Seed so wie Final Fantasy X zu 13...
Sprich: Es gibt da 'Übermaschinen', die Gundam heißen. Das Universum ist aber ein völlig anderes.


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (13. November 2013)

Okay. Muss ich mir denn mal alle geordnet und getrennt anschauen. Die mobile suite gundam seed reihe fand ich nämlich voll geil. Dann hab ich mit gundam 00 gedacht dass es dasselbe wäre, da kam dann aber was voll anderes.
Ich Danke dir für die Erläuterung


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. November 2013)

Turn A Gundam :: aniSearch.de - Eure Informationsquelle für Anime und Manga!

Das hilft (vielleicht)


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. November 2013)

Wollen wir vill für die nä. Saison ne Art Seasonguide machen? Ich mein im Herbst kamen jetzt 49 Anime raus. Davon hab ich von 16 gehört das sie ganz gut sein sollen, davon sehe ich 50%.

Einfach so zum Beginn der Saison vorstellen was man anschaut und ganz kurz warum, link dazu, fertig. Muss ja nichts großes sein.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. November 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Einfach so zum Beginn der Saison vorstellen was man anschaut und ganz kurz warum, link dazu, fertig. Muss ja nichts großes sein.


Naja, das Problem ist halt, dass man einen Anime sehr schlecht an nur einer (oder zwei) Folgen bewerten kann. 
Gerade NouCome ist so ein Beispiel. Die erste Folge war einfach eine 'Introduction' und vom 'Unterhaltungswert' her ziemlich schlecht. Auch bei anderen Dingen. Wie zum Beispiel Log Horizon. Da war die erste Folge ganz OK, aber nicht überragend. Das Ergebnis geht aber eher in Richtung eines epischen Animes, den man gesehen haben sollte...

Ist schwer zu beurteilen, letztendlich...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. November 2013)

dann wird er gestoppt, und wenn dann einer sagt "hei is cool" kann man den ja angucken. geht ja eher um den Überblick .


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. November 2013)

Ich brauch eure Hilfe, deshalb push:

Ich möchte sehr gern mit Index/Railgun anfangen. Ich hab aber absolut kein Plan was und in welcher Reihenfolge ich das machen soll. 

Bitte sagt mir jemand von euch kennt sich in dem Universum aus.


----------



## soth (16. November 2013)

Schau dir die Serien einfach in der Reihenfolge an, in der sie herausgekommen sind.
Die Serie zeitlich korrekt anzuschauen ist nicht nötig und auch etwas schwierig.


----------



## Kaeltetod (16. November 2013)

Index railgun index2. Railgun und index ueberschneiden sich etwas aber das macht nix da es unterschiedliche plots sind.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. November 2013)

Kaeltetod schrieb:


> Index railgun index2. Railgun und index ueberschneiden sich etwas aber das macht nix da es unterschiedliche plots sind.


Teilweise ja, aber der Accelerator Plot kommt in beiden sehr stark vor...
Betrachtet das ganze aber halt aus 'nem etwas anderen Winkel...

Was schade ist, dass Misakas Boyfriend in der zweiten Hälfte Railgun S kaum mehr vorkommt


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. November 2013)

Kyoukai no Kanata find ich echt mit jeder Ep. ein Stück cooler!


----------



## Lee (24. November 2013)

Index und Railgun kann man getrennt schaun. Mir hatIndex persönlich nicht sonderlich gefallen. Ich habe als erste Railgun I, dann Index I, II, und dann Railgun S bis zum beginn der Filler gesehen. So kann man es schaun. Im Grunde ists egal. In Railgun S gabs ein paar Momente, die man besser verstanden hätte, wenn man vorher Index I gesehen hat. Da sich Index I und Railgun S aber zeitlich überschneiden kann es sein, dass es ein wenig die Spannung rausnimmt (war bei mir jetzt nicht der Fall, Railgun S war trotzdem klasse).


----------



## BL4CK_92 (29. November 2013)

Komoe-Sensei <3


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. November 2013)

Ich hab heute kurz überlegt, ob ich mir die Claymore-Box kaufen soll, aber nachdem ich ein bisschen bei Youtube geschaut habe, hab ich es gelassen. Hat mich einfach nicht überzeugt.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. November 2013)

Zurzeit Schau ich *Log Horizon* 

Story über ein MMORPG

Bis jetzt ist es ok/gut

Log Horizon :: aniSearch.de - Eure Informationsquelle für Anime und Manga!


----------



## BL4CK_92 (2. Dezember 2013)

log horizen wird sicher noch genau so ******** zum Ende wie SAO.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Dezember 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> log horizen wird sicher noch genau so ******** zum Ende wie SAO.


 Wie kommst du darauf?! Hast die LN gelesen?

Momentan schauts so aus, als ob man sich relativ genau an die Vorlage hält und eine Folge Anime schaut nach einem Kapitel in der LN aus. Es wird wohl noch ein paar 'Füllfolgen' geben (also Folgen, in denen nix wildes passiert)...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (4. Dezember 2013)

@Lee:

Also ich hab jetzt Index, Railgun durch, und Index II zur Hälfte. Mir gefällt Index um einiges besser als Railgun. Vill versteh ich nicht was Railgun mir sagen wollte und die 4er Gruppe der Mädels fand ich auch ganz net, ebenso der "Endgegner". Aber Index hat irgwie nen schönen Mix aus Humor, mild violence und Action.

@Stefan:

Bei LH hab ich nur die ersten 3 Ep gesehen. War mir zu sehr Kinder Anime.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Dezember 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> @Stefan:
> Bei LH hab ich nur die ersten 3 Ep gesehen. War mir zu sehr Kinder Anime.


 Ich verstehe nicht, wie du auf 'Kinder Anime' kommst. Aber ja, Log Horizon braucht 'nen bisserl, um ingang zu kommen. Scheint dafür auch eine sehr enge LN Umsetzung zu sein.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich weiß nicht. Hatte beim schaun so ein YuGiOh/Pokemon gefühl.

Ist euch schon aufgefallen wie geil die Mukke in Index II ist? Ich feier die Kämpfe und die Mukke hart ab.


----------



## Tengri86 (5. Dezember 2013)

Jo bei LOG Horizon ist 50 prozent kindliche Humor dabei, aber ist schon ok.


Was meint ihr zur Aku no Hana?
Hab mir letzte tage die Manga durchgezogen und auch die Anime (geht glaub nur bis chapter 11 von zurzeit 51?)


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. Dezember 2013)

Hat einer von euch eventuell die Evangelion 1.11 und 2.22 Blu-Rays und kann mir sagen wie die Subs sind (sichtbarkeit, sinnhaftigkeit, timing)?


----------



## BlackNeo (12. Dezember 2013)

Da Log Horizon auf Platz 8 bei proxer ist und ich MMO Storys liebe (ich muss auch mal wieder .hack schauen ) hab ich mal angefangen.

Es ist sehr geil wie ich finde, die Welt wird auch viel besser erklärt als in SAO, nur die Charaktere sind bisher recht flach....

Macht einfach Spaß zu schauen und das Opening ist der Hammer


----------



## soth (12. Dezember 2013)

SAO ist nach einer Weile auch zur Teenieschnulze mutiert 
Naja mal schauen wie sich Log Horizon noch entwickelt.

@Evangelion
Ich habe die Blu-Rays, wie die Subs sind müsste ich mal schauen


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Dezember 2013)

soth schrieb:


> SAO ist nach einer Weile auch zur Teenieschnulze mutiert
> Naja mal schauen wie sich Log Horizon noch entwickelt.


 Wie meinst du das?!

Also was ich bisher gesehen und in der LN gelesen habe, deckt sich sehr gut. Sprich der Anime hält sich recht eng an die Vorlage. Gut, bei der aktuellen Folge schauts so aus, als ob sie 'nen Kapitel ausgelassen haben, aber das war nur der Crescent Moon Umzug, nichts spannendes ist sonst passiert...

Ist halt momentan ziemlich langsam, das ganze. Wenn dich interessiert, wie es weiter geht, schau dir die LN an. (gibts wohl bei Baka-Tsuki)


----------



## soth (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe die LN nicht gelesen und auch nicht vor das zu tun und dementsprechend hoffe ich einfach, dass die Serie nicht schlechter wird.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (12. Dezember 2013)

@soth: wie guckst du dann, wenn nicht mit subs?


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Dezember 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Ich habe die LN nicht gelesen und auch nicht vor das zu tun und dementsprechend hoffe ich einfach, dass die Serie nicht schlechter wird.


Nun, das hängt dann ja maßgeblich von der LN ab 

Weil es ist schon nahezu eine 1:1 Umsetzung, bei der man sich sehr eng an das Original hält. Nur einen Unterschied gibt es: 
In der LN gibt es immer 2 Arcs (Shiroe Arc und Crescent Moon Arc), die getrennt behandelt werden, obwohl sie Zeitgleich geschehen. In dem Anime passieren sie Zeitgleich.


----------



## soth (12. Dezember 2013)

Wir werden sehen ob sie sich weiterhin an der LN orientieren, aber auch das ist kein Garant dafür das die Serie gut bleibt.

@*BL4CK_92*
Ich schaue schon mit Subs, aber nicht die von der Blu-Ray 

Also...
Stinknormale Standardsubs.
Anreden eingedeutscht, bei 2 Rednern mit "-" 
Arial als Font, weiße Schrift, schwarze Schatten & Border (imho etwas dick), gute Margins. Alles in allem gut lesbar.
Sinn ergibt bisher alles was ich gesehen habe.
Timing passt auch, nur Linking gibt es scheinbar keins.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (12. Dezember 2013)

@soth: vielen Dank!

Jetzt sag mir aber nicht du hast nen Blu-Ray Player wo du externe zB ASS Subs reinspielen kannst. Oder rippst du?

btw. wie hast du meinen Namen als verlinkung zum profil geqoutet?


----------



## soth (12. Dezember 2013)

Nein, ich habe keinen Blu-Ray Player, der ASS Subs abspielt, ich bin mir auch gar nicht sicher ob es so etwas überhaupt gibt!?
Nennen wir es einfach Anpassung an meine Sehgewohnheiten 

Namen als Verlinkung zum Profil? Einfach per Maus den Username markieren und dann copy&paste.


----------



## Hiazu (12. Dezember 2013)

Falls euch Anime wie SAO, Log Horizon oder .hack gefallen solltet ihr auch mal einen Blick auf Accel World werfen. Das ist auch ein "MMO" Anime der durch das Spiel auch viel Einfluss auf die reale Welt ausübt. Wurde vom gleichen Macher wie SAO gemacht und spielt anscheinend auch im selben Universum, nur ca. 70 Jahre später, zumindest wird in einer Folge das NerveGear erwähnt. Obwohl Accel World vom gleichen Macher wie SAO ist und auch Ähnlichkeiten aufweist ist es lange nicht so "schnulzig" sondern bietet viel mehr Action.

und Kuroyukihime ist einfach geil


----------



## BlackNeo (13. Dezember 2013)

Accel World hab ich komplett in FHD auf der Platte liegen 

Und 2 mal geschaut. Der Anime ist aber nicht soo gut, die LNs sind deutlich besser. Aber stimmt, der Ansatz ist gut.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. Dezember 2013)

guckt hier jmnd White Album 02? 

gefällt mir ganz gut.


----------



## soth (16. Dezember 2013)

Ja, das schaue ich... wie so vieles anderes aus der aktuellen Season auch


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Dezember 2013)

Ars Nova ist auch richtig gut. 
Leider nur noch eine Episode übrig  

Und dabei gehts gerad erst so richtig los, irgendwie...
Das ist ein Anime, der durchaus 24/26 Folgen hätte haben dürfen. Lieber das als Tokyo Ravens...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin jetzt kein über senti, aber EP7 White Album 02 hat tatsächlich meine Augen zu Tränen gerührt. 

Und das obwohls im Endeffekt auch nur Haremshit ist.


----------



## efdev (18. Dezember 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ars Nova ist auch richtig gut.
> Leider nur noch eine Episode übrig
> 
> Und dabei gehts gerad erst so richtig los, irgendwie...
> Das ist ein Anime, der durchaus 24/26 Folgen hätte haben dürfen. Lieber das als Tokyo Ravens...


 
joar hast recht ars nova ist echt nice auch wenn ich mich an den styl erstmal gewöhnen musste .
tokio ravens finde ich aber auch recht nice am besten gefällt mir im moment aber Kikou Shoujo wa Kizutsukanai


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Dezember 2013)

Ja, dieses 'full CGI' nervt irgendwie richtig. Daran muss man sich erst mal gewöhnen. Bin auch schon auf  die letzte Ep Ars Nova gespannt.

Kyoukai no Kanata war ja soweit ganz gut, die letzten ~10 Sekunden oder so waren IMO unnötig...
Bzw daraus hätt man 1-2 OVAs basteln können...

Ansonsten schaut diese Woche echt schlimm aus: Die meisten Shows werden in den nächsten Tagen zuende sein. Ausnahmen: Kill la Kill, Log Horizon, Tokyo Ravens und leider auch Nagi no Asukara...
Wobei Log Horizon immer geht, auch wenn da irgendwie gerad nix passiert X-D


----------



## BlackNeo (18. Dezember 2013)

Log Horizon könnte mMn auch 50 Folgen und mehr haben, wenn die alle so interessant sind und man viel über die Welt von Elder Tale erfährt könnte ich das jahrelang schauen


----------



## soth (18. Dezember 2013)

Bitte nicht, wir brauchen nicht noch einen Endloss-Shounen 

Appregio kann man anschauen, auch wenn das CGI bei mir Brechreiz hervorruft.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Dezember 2013)

Gibt nur ein Problem: Die LN hat nur etwa 30 Chapters. Und eine Folge entspricht grob einem Chapter. Wobei man wohl einige ausgelassen hat, wie es scheint...
Geht aber eh nur um den Umzug von Crescent Moon...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Dezember 2013)

Also ich muss sagen das ich das Ende von KnK eig ganz gut fand.

Material für OVAs hat man auch so noch massig. (Ayaka-san; Aii-chan)


----------



## efdev (29. Dezember 2013)

hab gerade wieder mit soul eater angefangen finde den anime immer noch richtig geil.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Dezember 2013)

to love-ru ist auch immer wieder zu empfehlen


----------



## Nulpe (30. Dezember 2013)

ich bin bei Folge 58 oder so von Naruto


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. Dezember 2013)

Hab mal Corpse Party Totured Souls angeguckt. War jetzt nicht so der Bringer irgendwie. Und ich hab mir extra die 2gb+ BD Rips gezogen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Dezember 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Und ich hab mir extra die 2gb+ BD Rips gezogen.


 Bloatgirls?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. Dezember 2013)

ne habs bei nanaone geladen 2gb +- . Die Quali stimmt auch, aber irgendwie hätte man 12ep Anime machen sollen anstatt 4 OVAs.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (1. Januar 2014)

Ich push mal mit ner Frage. Gibts Deadman Wonderland irgendwo auch uncut mit subs?


----------



## Lee (1. Januar 2014)

Ihr solltet euch ein wenig zurückhalten mit der Diskussion über Bezugsquellen...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (1. Januar 2014)

warum? blurays und DVDs holt man doch eh alle bei online shops.


----------



## soth (1. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube es gibt gar keine komplett uncensored Version von Deadman Wonderland, selbst in der japanischen Blu-Ray Fassung wurde afaik mit Lens-Flares gearbeitet.
An deiner Stelle würde ich wohl einfach die englische Blu-Ray kaufen...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (1. Januar 2014)

ok. ist aber auch irgendwie bisschen doof das es keine uncut gibt.

EDIT: Laut amazon ist die ukbd auch gecuttet bis zum geht nicht mehr. Dann gibts halt auch keine Kohle. -.-


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Januar 2014)

Hab mir mal den Ars Nova Manga angeschaut.
Und muss sagen:

Die Grundzüge sind ähnlich, aber so wirklich hat der Anime nix mit dem Manga zu tun. Da wurden einige Dinge rausgestrichen, verändert usw. Der ursprüngliche Feind von Gounzi ist 



Spoiler



sein Papa


...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. Januar 2014)

Was guckt ihr so in der Upcoming Season?

Kleiner Tipp:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gj3yryhQzM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Januar 2014)

Ich werd mir wohl mal Soni Ani anschauen und Witch Craft Works.


----------



## soth (3. Januar 2014)

Imho kommt da Einiges raus, was interessant werden könnte, auf die zweite Staffel von Yakuindomo freue ich mich natürlich besonders


----------



## winner961 (3. Januar 2014)

soth schrieb:


> Imho kommt da Einiges raus, was interessant werden könnte, auf die zweite Staffel von Yakuindomo freue ich mich natürlich besonders


 
Das wird das Highlight der season


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. Januar 2014)

Ist das Comedy or what?

Welchen Sub habt ihr gesehen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Januar 2014)

Ja, ziemlich 'pervers' zum Teil. Also das, was die Mädels da z.T. raushauen...


----------



## soth (3. Januar 2014)

Perverse Anspielungen, ständig zweideutige Wortwitze,... 
Imho durchaus witzig, aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Januar 2014)

Gibt's das auf DVD/BR?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. Januar 2014)

vermutlich nicht bei uns.


----------



## soth (3. Januar 2014)

Soweit ich weiß, gibt es nicht einmal eine amerikanische oder englische DVD/Blu-Ray...


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Januar 2014)

Ok, schade.
Momentan warte ich nur auf Berserk 3 und darauf, dass die 4. Staffel von Ikki Tousen komplett ist.


----------



## winner961 (4. Januar 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ok, schade.
> Momentan warte ich nur auf Berserk 3 und darauf, dass die 4. Staffel von Ikki Tousen komplett ist.


 
Soll ich sie dir auf neDVD brennen und per Post schicken?

So endlich fertig mit Strike Wichtes 1&2. und morgen noch den Film dann ist die Serie auch fertig


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Januar 2014)

Wozu? Ich kauf sie mir sowieso mal.


----------



## aloha84 (13. Januar 2014)

JAAAAAAA!!!!!!

Tarzerix kommt auf DVD.
Ich freu mich kaputt!!!!
Tarzerix - Trailer - YouTube


----------



## BL4CK_92 (14. Januar 2014)

Mikakunin de Shinkoukei

Richtig geiler sch3iss.

Chuunibyou demo Koi ga Shitai! Ren

Wie erwartet!

Mal noch was anderes. WIe lange seeded ihr torrents nach eurem DL? bzw nutzt ihr überhaupt torrents?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. Februar 2014)

Grade auf Animax SAO auf deutsch gesehen. Zum Kotzen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Februar 2014)

Deutscher Dub oder Untertitel?

Dub: Ja, der ist meistens leider richtig schlecht. Schau dir einfach mal FMP Fumouffu an. DIe ersten 30 Sekunden reichen...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. Februar 2014)

DUB. Asna, sagen die. Warum sagt man den Typen nicht wie man jap. Namen richtig ausspricht? SAO ist ja schon enttäuschend genug, aber der Dub macht es zu nem Trauerspiel.


----------



## soth (3. Februar 2014)

Im Japanischen (Dub) wird das "u" auch fast vollständig verschluckt...


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Februar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> DUB. Asna, sagen die. Warum sagt man den Typen nicht wie man jap. Namen richtig ausspricht?


 Sorry, aber hier, in diesem Beispiel, ist der dt. Dub durchaus korrekt, wie soth schon anmerkte. Im japanischen werden gerne einige Vokale 'gefressen', das U gehört dazu.

Mal ein Beispiel aus Airantou:
Ikuto oder 'Ikto', ausgesprochen?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. Februar 2014)

ja ich geb euch recht, aber die Betonung liegt im dub auf der falschen Silbe.

Und warum über setzen die so kindgerecht?


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Februar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Und warum über setzen die so kindgerecht?


Veil die denken, dass Zeichentrick = für Kinder...

Auch wenns mal völliger Bullshit ist, bei Anime...
Aber das haben viele noch nicht so ganz verstanden.


----------



## Robonator (3. Februar 2014)

Wenn Bekannte von mir Anime als Cartoon oder Kinderserien bezeichnen, dann zeig ich denen immer gern Ausschnitte von Elfenlied oder HotD


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. Februar 2014)

ich zeig denen dann immer hentai... nein Spass, hellsing oder gits.


----------



## Robonator (3. Februar 2014)

Ahh ja Hellsing muss ich auch nochmal in die Vorführliste einfügen. Das hört sich auf deutsch wenigstens halbwegs vernünftig an.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. Februar 2014)

jop aber wurden nur die ersten vier ovas gedubbt oder?


----------



## Robonator (3. Februar 2014)

Leider ja :/


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Februar 2014)

Ich hätte nicht ein paar Tage warten sollen, um mir die Black Rock Shooter Box zu bestellen.


----------



## XP1500Monster (5. Februar 2014)

@BL4CK_92
Oh mein Gott...ein Ergo Proxy Fan! Endlich mal jemanden gefunden. 
Den einzigen englischen dub, den ich vertrage, ist der von Ergo Proxy. Bei fast allen anderen ist die Betonung der Wörter oft schrecklich.
By the way, wenn jemand Vorführmaterial braucht, dann ist das hier auch geeignet:
Higurashi Murder - YouTube


----------



## uka (5. Februar 2014)

Moin,

ein passendes Thema für eine passende Frage. Mirror und ich überlegen nun schon eine weile, welche Anime man sich anschauen sollte. Da Corn keine Hilfe ist in diesem Bereich frage ich mal Euch hier (@XP1500Monster wir haben uns ja schon kürzlich unterhalten) .

Den "besten"-Platz in meiner persönlichen Wertung nimmt Elfen Lied ein. Nun die Suche nach weiteren Anime in dieser Richtung gestaltet sich schwierig, da ich den Anschein bekomme, mit Elfen Lied den einen Sportwagen unter den anderen Trabbis gefahren zu haben. Generell schaue ich sonst eher immer etwas "offenere" Anime, aber bei so einer guten Handlung ist es nicht so wichtig (zumal auch hier das Auge was geboten bekommt, das sollte auch auf jeden Fall so sein). 

Ich bin auf "Eureka Seven" gestoßen, der so ähnlich sein sollte und auch gut bewertet wurde - jedoch komme ich mit dem Zeichenstil nicht so zurecht und die Hauptcharaktere verleitet mich auch eher dazu diese Serie nicht weiter zu schauen. Lohnt es sich dennoch weiter zu machen (bin nur bis EP03 gekommen)? Desweiteren habe ich noch "Swort Art Online" auf Empfehlung auf meiner Liste und hier stimmt zumindest der Zeichenstil - der Rest auch ? 

Die "Rating"-Liste auf z.B. anisearch entspricht kaum meinem Geschmack. Empfehlungen? Meinungen? 

Danke


----------



## Robonator (5. Februar 2014)

> Desweiteren habe ich noch "Swort Art Online" auf Empfehlung auf meiner Liste und hier stimmt zumindest der Zeichenstil - der Rest auch ?


So wie ich deinen Geschmack kenne: Nein  
HotD haste schon geschaut?


----------



## uka (5. Februar 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> So wie ich deinen Geschmack kenne: Nein
> HotD haste schon geschaut?


 
 also HotD habe ich noch nicht geschaut. Habe zwar schon überlegt, aber mit Zombies .. kann das überhaupt gut sein? Wäre da skeptisch aber der Stil gefällt mir auf jeden Fall .

Auf Empfehlung würde ich jedenfalls mal rein schauen.


----------



## Robonator (5. Februar 2014)

uka schrieb:


> also HotD habe ich noch nicht geschaut. Habe zwar schon überlegt, aber mit Zombies .. kann das überhaupt gut sein? Wäre da skeptisch aber der Stil gefällt mir auf jeden Fall .
> 
> Auf Empfehlung würde ich jedenfalls mal rein schauen.


 
Es ist brutal, lustig und du bekommst EINIGES zu sehen


----------



## uka (5. Februar 2014)

Hmm gibt es davon nur eine Season (+1 OVA die aber nur ger sub wäre) oder sehe ich was falsch?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaeltetod (5. Februar 2014)

Ja gibt nur eine season von hotd. Manga is nicht wesentlich weiter. Ich kann, wenn du auf stoty wert legst, steins;gate und angel beats empfehlen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Februar 2014)

uka schrieb:


> Ich bin auf "Eureka Seven" gestoßen, der so ähnlich sein sollte und auch gut bewertet wurde


Eureka Seven ist was ganz anderes als Elfen Lied. Sorry, aber wie kommst drauf, dass das ähnlich ist?!
Elfen Lied ist eher ein Amnesie Drama mit bisserl Action und viel Real Life, in einer Fantasy Welt.
Eureka Seven ist eher ein Standard (wenn auch guter) Mecha Anime, mit einer gewaltigen Portion Romance. Also ganz andere Bausstelle...

Es lohnt sich IMO durchaus, das weiter zu schauen, zumal 24ep Serien oft nicht ausm Kreuz kommen. Siehe Log Horizon. Da schaust 6-10 Episoden und irgendwie ist nichts wirklich wichtiges passiert... 



uka schrieb:


> Desweiteren habe ich noch "Swort Art Online" auf Empfehlung auf meiner Liste und hier stimmt zumindest der Zeichenstil - der Rest auch ?


naja, geht so. Also ich sags mal so:
Bis EP14 ists ganz gut, danach solltest aber WIRKLICH aufhören und NICHT weiter schauen. Die letzten 11 Episoden sind einfach kacke, aufgrund einer bestimmten Person und die Dinge, die diese Person so tut...



uka schrieb:


> Die "Rating"-Liste auf z.B. anisearch entspricht kaum meinem Geschmack. Empfehlungen? Meinungen?


Was suchst du denn? Was hättest gerne? Was geht gar nicht??


uka schrieb:


> Hmm gibt es davon nur eine Season (+1 OVA die aber nur ger sub wäre) oder sehe ich was falsch?


Ist doch bei Anime üblich, dass es nur eine Season gibt. Eine zweite und insbesondere eine dritte Season ist eher selten. Leider...


----------



## uka (5. Februar 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Eureka Seven ist was ganz anderes als Elfen Lied. Sorry, aber wie kommst drauf, dass das ähnlich ist?!
> Elfen Lied ist eher ein Amnesie Drama mit bisserl Action und viel Real Life, in einer Fantasy Welt.
> Eureka Seven ist eher ein Standard (wenn auch guter) Mecha Anime, mit einer gewaltigen Portion Romance. Also ganz andere Bausstelle...
> 
> Es lohnt sich IMO durchaus, das weiter zu schauen, zumal 24ep Serien oft nicht ausm Kreuz kommen. Siehe Log Horizon. Da schaust 6-10 Episoden und irgendwie ist nichts wirklich wichtiges passiert...


Ich habe hier lediglich über Google nach alternativen gesucht und bei zahlreichen Gelegenheiten wurde eben Eureka Seven empfohlen, da es ähnlich sein soll - ich konnte dies nicht erkennen und war davon nicht begeistert. 


Stefan Payne schrieb:


> naja, geht so. Also ich sags mal so:
> Bis EP14 ists ganz gut, danach solltest aber WIRKLICH aufhören und NICHT weiter schauen. Die letzten 11 Episoden sind einfach kacke, aufgrund einer bestimmten Person und die Dinge, die diese Person so tut...


Dann glaube ich das ich es einmotten werde - der Anfang hat mich schon so "abgewimmelt" und wenn das Ende dann auch noch "schlecht" ist - bringt nix mein ich. 


Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Was suchst du denn? Was hättest gerne? Was geht gar nicht??


Schwierig, kommt auf das Ergebnis an. Ich störe mich nicht an Etchi - sollte sogar vorhanden sein. Interessant finde ich immer nen Hauptprotagonisten der "in die Situation reinrutscht", also nicht von Anfang an den Oberking darstellt - falls es sowas überhaupt gibt in dem Bereich. Fantasy ist okay. Splatter ist okay. Wenn was zu lachen dabei ist - gerne auch das - muss nun aber kein Comedy sein. So "Roboter-Duelle" im Mittelpunkt geht gar nicht . Zeichenstil muss mir in den Grundlegenden Zügen gefallen - aber das kann man schwer Beurteilen. 

Drama/Psycho wie bei Elfen Lied - gerne - aber das muss man von der Story abhängig machen, das ganze Verpackt in so ne "Romanze" ist schon gut - einfach nen Irren der nur alle Umbringt würde mich nun nicht interessieren. 


Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ist doch bei Anime üblich, dass es nur eine Season gibt. Eine zweite und insbesondere eine dritte Season ist eher selten. Leider...


TLR/TLRD hatte einige, Hellsing mit den OVA's ja auch einiges an Stoff - hab gehofft das es die Regel ist ^^ - aber stören tut es mich nicht .. wie du schon sagst, Leider ist dem so.

Schwieriger Fall


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. Februar 2014)

Corpse Party eventuell? Persönlich fand ichs nicht ganz so geol, aber das nur 4 OVAs sind auch nicht weiter schlimm.

Ansonsten Pupa eventuell.


----------



## soth (5. Februar 2014)

Ich würde da eher mal Mirai Nikki empfehlen oder Deadman Wonderland, falls du die Beiden noch nicht gesehen hast.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. Februar 2014)

DMW kann man nicht angucken. So eine runterzensierte ********. Da lieber den Manga lesen.

Mirai Nikki fand ich bisschen langweilig.

EDIT:
ACTION?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ewgNxX1MnCs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soth (5. Februar 2014)

Also ich weiß ja nicht... ein Battle Royal mit reichlich Wendungen ist langweilig, aber eine 0815-Alieninvasion mit episodenhaften, vorhersehbaren Kämpfen, in dennen es keine Spannung gibt ist besser 
Zum Glück gibt es unterschiedliche Geschmäcker 

Deadman Wonderland ist zensiert ja (und auch nicht so wirklich mein Fall), aber falls du dir DMW nur wegen genau diesen Szenen anschaust ist es imho sowieso die falsche Serie für dich.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. Februar 2014)

DMW ist aber sehr ähnlich zu MN imo.
Und DMW gucke ich nicht nur wegen expliziter Gewalt, aber mal abgesehen das man im Anime nur ein Bruchteil der Deadman zu sehen bekommt, ist die Szene


Spoiler



Als der Direktor stirbt und der Conrek (weis den Namen nicht mehr) seinen abgetrennten Kopf als Bowlingkugel nutzt komplett geblurred und gedarkened. Man erkennt gar nicht das Mockingbird zuschaut.



Und Nobunagun ist mein Dschungelcamp. Premiumtrash. Sieht gut aus, macht schicke Kämpfe. Passt.

Eins noch: Battle Royal mit reichlich Wendungen. Da gibts ja echt wenig auswahl im Animegenre.


----------



## Fexzz (5. Februar 2014)

Holy shit. Ich weiß nicht, ob es direkt in die Kategorie Anime/Manga fällt, aber ich hab vorgestern ein "Spiel", eher ein "Visual Novel" gespielt, das auf Reddit empfohlen wurde. 

Das Spiel heißt "Katawa Shoujo", ist frei zum Download verfügbar unter Katawa Shoujo (etwa 400MB Download) und im groben gehts darum, dass



Spoiler



der Protagonist, Hisao, aufgrund eines Herzfehlers in eine Art Internat unterkommen muss, die speziell für Schüler mit Behinderungen ausgelegt ist. Katawa Shoujo deutscher Wikiartikel für Leute, die eventuell Interesse haben.

Es klingt erstmals etwas "seltsam", aber ich kann jedem der allgemein mit dem Genre was anfangen kann, das ganze mal eine Chance zu geben. Habe vorgestern meinen ersten Playthrough in einer Session durchgespielt (~ 4h ) und war am Ende echt den Tränen nahe, weils doch schon sehr nahe geht teilweise.

Kleine Warnung vorab: Es gibt in dem Spiel an einem Gewissen Punkt kurze 18+ Szenen. Es erwartet hier jetzt keinen ein Porno oder sowas. 

Ich kanns wirklich nur empfehlen, wer sich gut auf sowas einlassen kann und Interesse hat sollte es ausprobieren. 

Die Standardversion lässt sich leider nur auf englisch oder französisch spielen und hat keine Audioausgabe, nur Text mit jeder Menge wirklich sehr liebevollen Bildern. Wer also der englischen (oder französischen ) Sprache mächtig ist und gern liest: go ahead.

Ich hoff der eine oder andere probierts mal aus und lässt mal Kritik bzw. Eindrücke da.


----------



## uka (5. Februar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Corpse Party ... Pupa


Also mit verlaub, nach den ersten Google-Bildern  ... also so geschlachtet die Leute da - ist schon n bissl zu viel der leichten Abendunterhaltung mMn. 


soth schrieb:


> Ich würde da eher mal Mirai Nikki empfehlen oder Deadman Wonderland, falls du die Beiden noch nicht gesehen hast.


Mirai Nikki sieht ganz interessant aus - da werde ich mal nen Blick rein werfen. Deadman Wonderland sieht nach sehr vielen Haupt-Charakteren aus - aber da werde ich mir mal die ersten Mangas ansehen, ob das was ist (dann muss ich nicht erst die Anime's suchen falls es nicht mein Ding ist).


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. Februar 2014)

Naja Elfenlied zeichnet sich durch den Gore aus. Dann empfehl ich dir halt Gore.


----------



## uka (5. Februar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Naja Elfenlied zeichnet sich durch den Gore aus. Dann empfehl ich dir halt Gore.


 
Ich weis nicht welche Version du geschaut hast, aber das geht doch nicht annähernd in die gleiche Richtung . In Elfen Lied siehst du 1x ein "Herz" und einmal wie nen Kopf abgetrennt wird. Der Rest ist nur Splatter-Light .. das hier ist doch nen ganz anderes Kaliber gewesen .


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. Februar 2014)

welcher version von Elfenlied hast du geguckt? 
Die lässt mit ihrer Kraft doch ständig Leute zerfetzen. 
Hast du dir mal Ergo Proxy angeschaut? Ist ne ähnliche Story.


----------



## uka (6. Februar 2014)

Ja da spritzt viel Blut - aber kein Innenleben  Elfen Lied fand ich recht human - viel Blut aber halt nicht wirklich mehr. Ergo Proxy kenne ich noch nicht ^^.

Edit: hat es Ähnlichkeiten mit Cowboy Bebop? (gleicher Drehbuchautor) Den fand ich mies .


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Februar 2014)

uka schrieb:


> Ich habe hier lediglich über Google nach alternativen gesucht und bei zahlreichen Gelegenheiten wurde eben Eureka Seven empfohlen, da es ähnlich sein soll - ich konnte dies nicht erkennen und war davon nicht begeistert.


Naja, diese Empfehlungen sind meist komplett fürn Po, da viele unterschiedliche Kategorien zusammen geworfen werden. Auch kann man einige Animes nur schwer einschätzen. Zum Beispiel Sora no Otoshimono.
Für mich geht das ganze eher richtung 'Alltags Drama', mit einigen Slapstick Einlagen. Priorität liegt aber eher auf dem ernsteren Teil, irgendwie...

Ist auch 'nen sehr schöner Anime, IMO. Gibt auch einige Staffeln...
Es ist aber AFAIR am Anfang eher zäh, wie jeder Anime, der etwas länger geht (24 episoden aufwärts)



uka schrieb:


> Dann glaube ich das ich es einmotten werde - der Anfang hat mich schon so "abgewimmelt" und wenn das Ende dann auch noch "schlecht" ist - bringt nix mein ich.


Ich hab selbst Eureka Seven geschaut (wenn du nicht Astral Ocean meinst), von Anfang bis Ende und fand es eigentlich ganz gut. War auf jeden Fall einer der besseren Animes, die ich gesehen hab. 
Ist halt die Frage, ob du Mecha Animes mit einer Liebesgeschichte magst, oder eher nicht. War eigentlich ganz nett, auch das Ende.




uka schrieb:


> Schwierig, kommt auf das Ergebnis an. Ich störe mich nicht an Etchi - sollte sogar vorhanden sein. Interessant finde ich immer nen Hauptprotagonisten der "in die Situation reinrutscht", also nicht von Anfang an den Oberking darstellt - falls es sowas überhaupt gibt in dem Bereich. Fantasy ist okay. Splatter ist okay. Wenn was zu lachen dabei ist - gerne auch das - muss nun aber kein Comedy sein. So "Roboter-Duelle" im Mittelpunkt geht gar nicht . Zeichenstil muss mir in den Grundlegenden Zügen gefallen - aber das kann man schwer Beurteilen.


When they Cry? (habs aber noch nicht weit gesehen). Oder Final Approach sind zwei animes, wo der Protagonist in die Situation reinrutscht.
Oder auch Gundam Seed. Allerdings auch wieder Mecha Anime mit ordentlich Drama. Aber IMO der beste Gundam ever.

Was mir auch gefallen hat: Polyphonica (das Prequel)...

Macross ist auch nicht schlecht, wobei das 'Liebesdrama' im Original schon teilweise weh tut...


uka schrieb:


> TLR/TLRD hatte einige, Hellsing mit den OVA's ja auch einiges an Stoff - hab gehofft das es die Regel ist ^^ - aber stören tut es mich nicht .. wie du schon sagst, Leider ist dem so.


Ja, aber normal isses nicht, dass ein Anime eine zweite Staffel bekommt. Und eine dritte schon gar nicht.
idR ists so, dass ein Anime nur die Folgen hat, die die 'erste Staffel' hat...

Nur richtige Gelddruckmaschinen wie Bakemonogatari bekommen dann mehrere...


----------



## chrizzz09 (6. Februar 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nur richtige Gelddruckmaschinen wie Bakemonogatari bekommen dann mehrere...



Oder Index/Railgun Series. 

Mirai nikki fand ich auch gut, empfehle ich gerne weiter.


----------



## uka (6. Februar 2014)

@Stefan Payne

Danke, werde mir auf jeden Fall mal Polyphonica ansehen (Shinkyoku Soukai Polyphonica (crimson s) korrekt ?). Nach der Einleitung auf AS werde ich auch einen Blick auf Final Approach werfen, klingt zwar sehr banal aber witzig .

Roboter wie in Macross oder Gundam mag ich überhaupt nicht, daher werde ich hier erstmal passen (und auch bei Eureka Seven vorerst nicht weiter schauen). Habe gestern erstmal Highschool of the Dead angeschaut (bis EP09) - den Einstieg fand ich recht fad, aber ab Folge 5/6 wurde es besser - werde ich heute fertig machen und dann wohl mit Polyphonica anfangen. 

Ich bin gespannt .

Edit: "Sora no Otoshimono" - OMG - Danke! Vielen Dank! Den Anime habe ich damals gesucht (hatte nur ein Bild und keiner wusste welcher das war, dadurch bin ich zu Elfen Lied gekommen ^^). Kommt auf die Liste


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. Februar 2014)

So ich besorg mir jetzt auch nochmal MN. Kann ja nicht sein das ich das nicht feier.

Und To Aru Majitsu no Index (I+II+Film) ist richtig geiler shit, genau so wie Railgun S (Railgun fand ich immernoch gut).


----------



## uka (7. Februar 2014)

"Sora no Otoshimono" habe ich nun durch - finde ich bis auf die Chibi-Szenen ganz gut, leider sind die nen elementarer Bestandteil des Werk's, aber da komme ich dann mit klar. Die Story wird mit der 2ten Staffel besser und nimmt mehr fahrt auf. Die Romanze könnte sich noch besser entwickeln aber okay. 2014 soll ja noch der 2. Film raus kommen, ich bin gespannt. 

Polyphonica wird es dann morgen geben und am WE vielleicht noch Mirai Nikki, falls es keine weiteren Aufträge gibt .


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Februar 2014)

Senki Zesshou Symphogear ist ja mal völlig abgedreht. Ich find das ja ganz toll, aber die DIaloge sind immer der selbe Müll "Ich hab dich so lieb, du kannst mich auch lieb haben, laber laber, sülz sülz." 
Die Kämpfe und der Verwandlungsframe sind aber echt voll cool.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. März 2014)

Fazit diese Saison:
Mahou Sensou war einfach Moppelkotze, Ende zum brechen.

ImoCho war wohl die meist geflamte Show dieser Saison, aber eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm wie es dargestellt wurde. Kann man sich anschauen, wenn man kein Problem mit dem Step-Geschwister Romance-Comedy Zeugs hat. Kein Meisterwerk aber auch kein totalausfall. Ersten Folgen sind bisserl derb, wg. des Pipis, sonst aber OK...

Witch Craft Works war ganz OK, recht unterhaltsam, bisserl kurz vielleicht.

Log Horizon war die beste Show dieser Saison, mit Abstand.

Tokyo Ravens war ganz OK, interessantes Ende.

SoniAni war einfach nur schlecht, hatte, von 12 Folgen, eine gute, vielleicht noch 2-3 brauchbare, der Rest war einfach mies.

D-Frag war ganz unterhaltsam, z.T. recht witzig. Aber wieder nur 12 Folgen. Hätte auch mit 50 Folgen sicher noch Spass gemacht 

Buddy Complex schaut soweit auch ganz OK aus, kurze Mecha Action...

SYD S2 fand ich irgendwie langweilig, war nicht soo toll, irgendwie.

IKKI war ganz nett, Ende war leider klar. Ganz brauchbar.

Maken-ki two war schlecht, nicht mal viel Titten gabs...

Wonder Momo war nett, für 'nen kurz Anime...

Mikakunin de Shinkoukei war durchaus sehenswert, wenn auch etwas kurz. Aber geht in Ordnung. Das Fantasy Zeugs zwischen drin wirkte irgendwie seltsam, ansonsten aber nette Unterhaltung.

Golden Time war bis zur Halbzeit ganz nett, danach fing das Drama an. Ende abzusehen. Naja, wenn man auf Romance/Dorama Zeugs steht, OK, denke ich.

Magical Warfare war einfach nur verschwendete Zeit...

No-Rin, Wake up Girls, Sakura Trick und Strike The Blood enden Freitag, Sekai Seifuku Samstag und Wizzard Barristers am Sonntag...



			
				meine Meinung zu Log Horizon schrieb:
			
		

> Log Horizon, so oft als Sword Art Online abklatsch bezeichnet...
> 
> ...und das obwohl dieser Vergleich schlicht falsch ist. Das einzige, was beide gemein haben ist, sie "Menschen leben in einer MMO Welt" zum Thema haben und dass die Auswirkungen einiger weniger Spieler dargestellt werden. Das sind aber so ziemlich alle gemeinsamkeiten, die diese beiden Animes haben. In allen anderen Punkten sind die beiden Animes aber doch sehr verschieden, so dass ein Vergleich eigentlich nicht angebracht ist, so geht es in Log Horizon eher um alltägliche Dinge, das tägliche Leben, um Politik, während es in SAO doch eher um Spieler gibt, die sich von Anfang bis Ende durchkämpfen, entsprechend es auch sehr viele Kampfszenen dort gibt. Hier muss man die dann doch eher mit der Lupe suchen. Bzw sind die eigentlichen "Kämpfe" in Log Horizon gewaltlos und werden eher mit Worten (und Taten) geführt, nicht aber mit Waffengewalt...
> 
> ...


----------



## soth (27. März 2014)

Du hast Mahou Sensou zweimal drin  Imho trifft es Schrott aber ziemlich gut.


Golden Time fand ich gerade wegen dem Drama gut.


ImoChi... war okay, nix Besonderes kann man sich aber durchaus mal anschauen, dasselbe gilt für Witch Craft und Buddy Complex, auch wenn ich bei Letzterem noch Folge 13 schauen "muss".


SYD genau das was ich erwartet habe...


D-Frag war gut, genauso wie Mikakunin de Shinkoukei und Log-Horizon. Log Horizon wird es bei mir aber sicherlich nicht auf den ersten Platz schaffen.

Die restlichen aufgezählten habe ich nach 2min - 3 Episoden abgebrochen, das sagt eigentlich schon alles. Nourin und co. bewerte ich erst, wenn ich die letze Folge gesehen habe.


----------



## winner961 (27. März 2014)

Mir fehlt hier eigentlich Noragami und auch Kill la Kill, die ja auch zu der Season gehören.


----------



## soth (27. März 2014)

Kill la Kill ist noch nicht zuende  Noragami war imho eine der besten Serien der Season, absolut empfehlenswert. Hamatora fand ich auch gut, nur der Cliffhanger ist fies 
Bezüglich SYD sollte man allerdings noch erwähnen, dass die zweite Staffel nicht mit der Ersten mithalten kann.


----------



## winner961 (27. März 2014)

soth schrieb:


> Kill la Kill ist noch nicht zuende  Noragami war imho eine der besten Serien der Season, absolut empfehlenswert. Hamatora fand ich auch gut, nur der Cliffhanger ist fies
> Bezüglich SYD sollte man allerdings noch erwähnen, dass die zweite Staffel nicht mit der Ersten mithalten kann.


 
Bei SYD stimme ich zu aber immer er ist immer noch gut


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. März 2014)

soth schrieb:


> Du hast Mahou Sensou zweimal drin  Imho trifft es Schrott aber ziemlich gut.


ja, musste noxh mal extra betonen, was für ein großer Schrott das ist. Live schau ich mir auch nicht soo tolle Sachen an, wenn der Tag passt und mir das Genere gefällt.
Aber das Ende ist einfach mal voll fürn Arsch...
Hat jemand von euch Kamisama Dolls gesehen? Das Ende ist ähnlich. Das ganze ist quasi ein Prequel zu der richtigen Serie, die dann wahrscheinlich doch nie kommt - einfach zum kotzen, das ganze...



soth schrieb:


> Golden Time fand ich gerade wegen dem Drama gut.


Ich werds mir irgendwann vielleicht auch mal komplett antun, hab aber so kurz nach der Hälfte abgebrochen und nur teilweise geschaut...
Find da schon fast, dass die Einteilung in 'RomCom' falsch ist und das eher ein 'romantisches Drama' ist...



soth schrieb:


> ImoChi... war okay, nix Besonderes kann man sich aber durchaus mal anschauen, dasselbe gilt für Witch Craft und Buddy Complex, auch wenn ich bei Letzterem noch Folge 13 schauen "muss".


ImoCho war ganz witzig, das Ende war irgendwie auch Banane. Aber gut, zweite Staffel wirds wohl kaum geben.
WCW war auch ganz OK, leider etwas arg gequetscht. Laut einigen, die den Manga gelesen haben, waren 12 Folgen für die Arc zu wenig. Buddy Complex werd ich mir dann noch mal komplett rein ziehen, wenns vorbei ist (eventuell). Schaut bisher aber recht vielversprechend aus. Mal schauen, was die letzte Folge so bringt und wie es ausgeht. Ist ja noch alles offen...



soth schrieb:


> SYD genau das was ich erwartet habe...


Die erste Staffel war OK und AFAIR war eine Folge auch eine Storyarc. Bei der zweiten Staffel ist das leider nicht so. Da sind 5 verschiedene Storys in die Folge gepackt worden, hört mittendrin auf, es wird zwischendurch was anderes gemacht. Also wenn ich dem anderen 4 Sterne geben würde (was angebracht wäre), würd ich dem jetzt 2-2,5 Sternchen geben...

Kurz: Für Fans der Serie vielleicht OK, das ganze wird aber doch schnell langweilich, da alle Charaktere immer gleich sind, es keine Entwicklung gibt. Entsprechend entsteht auch keine Spannung im Hirn, da alles nach dem gleichen Schema abläuft. 'ne Zeit lang ganz erträglich, irgendwann nervts aber einfach, dass sich die Charaktere nicht weiterentwickeln, dass sie in ähnlichen Situationen auch immer wieder das gleiche machen - langweilig...
Wenns doch nur mehr mit Tsuda Takatoshi gemacht hätten... 
Aber das traut sich irgendwie keiner bzw nur in seltenen Fällen, dass sich die Charaktere auch wirklich näher kommen...



soth schrieb:


> D-Frag war gut, genauso wie Mikakunin de Shinkoukei und Log-Horizon. Log Horizon wird es bei mir aber sicherlich nicht auf den ersten Platz schaffen.


Klar, gerade die letzte Arc war doch etwas arg schwach. Man hätte so mit Folge 20 Schluss machen sollen und die letzten 5 Folgen irgendwann im Sommer, als Vorgeschmack auf die 2. Staffel veröffentlichen...

Aber einige Dinge sind einfach episch 
Zum Beispiel Folge 9, wo alle am Tisch sitzen, der eine quasi 'ne Kriegserklärung raushaut und Shiroe dann das ganze noch mal toppen kann  
Hab die glaub ich 3 oder 4 mal gesehen...

Nach Ars Nova wars auch erst der zweite Anime, den ich mir nach der Ausstrahlung noch mal an einem Stück angeschaut hab...

Wobei ich auch erst sehr spät mit Log Horizon angefangen habe, da viele immer sagten, dass das so wäre wie Sword Art Online - was völliger bullshit ist, aber gut, das konnt man damals noch nicht sooo genau wissen...
Zumal mir die letzten Elf Folgen von SAO einfach mal überhaupt nicht gefallen haben... Dafür würd ich glatte 0/10 geben...



soth schrieb:


> Die restlichen aufgezählten habe ich nach 2min - 3 Episoden abgebrochen, das sagt eigentlich schon alles. Nourin und co. bewerte ich erst, wenn ich die letze Folge gesehen habe.


IKKI ist eigentlich auch ganz nett gewesen, hatte auch recht gutes Artwork, Ende war leider von Anfang an irgendwie vorhersehbar, leider...

Von No-rin hab ich mir ehrlich gesagt wesentlich mehr versprochen. Ist noch halbwegs OK, gerade die letzten Folgen waren ganz gut. Aber ich hab mir gewünscht, dass der Fokus, wie in der Beschreibung, mehr auf dem Idol und ihrer Entwicklung wäre. Was es leider nicht ist. Z.T. machen die einfach irgendeinen Quatsch, der völlig ralle ist. Schade eigentlich. Hätte sonst einer DER Tipps sein können...


winner961 schrieb:


> Mir fehlt hier eigentlich Noragami und auch Kill la Kill, die ja auch zu der Season gehören.


 KlK hab ich nur eine FOlge von gesehen, ist nicht soo meins, konnt damit nicht soo warm werden. Hat halt ein eher spezielles Design, das mir überhaupt nicht gefällt. Ist mir schlicht zu abgedreht...

Was ich noch vergessen habe:
Z/X Ignition, das endet erst nächsten Donnerstag.

Nobunaga The Fool wird, genau wie Nisekoi, mit in die nächste Saison geschleppt. Wobei Nobunaga the Fool echt keine Action*Komödie* ist. Das ist eher 'nen Action DRAMA. Für 'ne Komödie 



Spoiler



sterben da einfach zu viele Leute. Wie der Vater, der Bruder und noch einige andere


.


Nobunagun Endet auch am Samstag. DAS ist auch ein Geheimtip. Einfach 'Hirn-aus-Action-rein'...
Und das ganze richtig schön trashig, aber wirklich spannend und sehenswert. Mit 'nem kleinen, nerdigen Mädel in der Hauptrolle, mit einer Charakterentwicklung, die einem den Stuhl unterm Arsch weghaut...


----------



## soth (28. März 2014)

Kamisama Dolls habe ich auch gesehen, da fehlt auch noch quasi die komplette Story, analog zu Mahou Sensou. Sollte es bei einer der beiden Serien weitergehen werde ich sie mir aber trotzdem anschauen.
SYD... niemand erwartet hier Charakterentwicklung, es geht schlicht und ergreifend um den Schulalltag gemischt mit perversen Anspielungen. Mehr ist da nicht, wer etwas anderes sucht ist hier definitiv falsch aufgehoben.
Mir fällt jetzt erst auf was du mit Ikki meinst  War auch ganz nett, ja.
Nou-Rin finde ich ganz lustig, ich bin ehrlich gesagt froh, dass der Fokus nicht auf dem Idol liegt.

Auf Einteilungen würde ich übrigens nicht allzu viel geben, genauso wenig wie auf Kurzbeschreibungen und Teaser oder Trailer.

Kill la Kill polarisiert Entweder das abgedrehte Design und die total überzogene sowie überzeichnete Story gefällt oder eben nicht. Ich bin absoluter Fan von solchen Dingen, auch mit einer der Gründe warum mir Nou-Rin, D-Frag und co. gefällt.


----------



## XP1500Monster (5. April 2014)

Man bin ich froh den thread entdeckt zu haben. Ne' echte Bereicherung.
Mangas?
Attack on Titan, Higurashi, Bleach
Ich bezweifle aber das hier jemand Higurashi (Higurashi no Naku Koro ni) kennt. Aber man kann sich ja immer irren.
Animes?
(Elfenlied)
*Ergo Proxy*-Einfach legendär für mich - die Atmosphäre ist unglaublich. Einigen gefällts sicher nicht (nicht genug Action wahrscheinlich), aber der Psycho-Part ist in meinen Augen Weltklasse.


Lieblingsgenres: Splatter, Psycho, sowas. Manchmal auch Action.


----------



## Skyzow (6. April 2014)

Higurashi ist schon etwas bekannter, zumindest der Anime


----------



## XP1500Monster (6. April 2014)

Skyzow schrieb:


> Higurashi ist schon etwas bekannter, zumindest der Anime


Wundert mich auch nicht das der Manga weniger bekannt ist bzw. weniger gelesen wird. Der Grund: wenn man danach sucht, (z.B. auf Mangahere) dann findet man die einzelnen Episoden/Kapitel (um die 8 Stück? keine Ahnung wie viele genau) alle einzeln. Nicht nummeriert. Und die Titel auf japanisch, nur die Endungen unterscheiden sich 
Da muss man schon echt gut den Überblick behalten können.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (23. April 2014)

Wie cool ist eig Black Bullet?


----------



## soth (23. April 2014)

Ist das eine Frage oder eine Aussage?


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. April 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Wie cool ist eig Black Bullet?


geht so, nicht allzu aufregend.
Wenn du die Wahl zwischen NGNL und BB hast, nimm NGNL.

Momentan Sehenswert:
Montag: 
Love Live S2
Kanojo Flag Oraretara

Dienstag:
Black Bullet
Hunter X Hunter
Soul Eater NOT!

Mittwoch:
No Game No Life
Hitsugi no Chaika

Donnerstag:
Gochuumon wa Usagi Desu ka
Ryuugajou Nanana no Maizoukin
Blade and Soul

Freitag:
Mushishi S2
Jojo
Date A Live S2
Akuma no Riddle
Bokura wa Minna Kawaisou
Knights of Sidonia
Atelier Escha & Logy - Alchemists of the Dusk Sky

Samstag:
Fairy Tail S2
Saikoku no Dragonar
Nisekoi
Mekakucity Actors
Captain Earth
Soredemo Sekai wa Utsukushii

Sonntag:
Baby Steps
Brynhidr in the Darkness
Nobunaga the Fool
One Week Friends


Von dem Haufen besonders empfehlenswert:
Captain Earth
Bokura wa minna Kawaisou
No Game No Life

Der Rest ist eher in der 'kann man sehen, muss man aber nicht' Kategorie.

NICHT schauen solltest du:
Fuun Ishin Dai Shogun. Da fällts mir schwer, das ganze überhaupt als Anime zu bezeichnen. Ist eher sowas wie Manga 2.5...

Daimidaler schaut jetzt inzwischen etwas besser aus, nachdem die erste Folge nicht sonderlich toll war, gehts jetzt etwas aufwärts. Ist halt ein nicht ganz ernst zu nehmender Mecha-Comedy-Ecchi Anime...
Ich sag nur: Hi-Ero Partikel...

Should Watch:
Bokura wa minna Kawaisou ist eine recht lustige Comedy mit sich anbahnender Romanze
Captain Earth ist ein richtig guter Mecha Anime, mit einer verdammt starken 1. Folge
Und No Game No Life sind zwei NEED Game Cracks, die in eine Welt, die durch spiele dominiert wird, transportiert werden. Und dort alles unsicher machen


----------



## BL4CK_92 (25. April 2014)

Also ich find Black Bullet tatsächlich gut.
NGNL hab ich mir mal geladen jetzt,
Knights oS find ich auch gut, cooler stil.
Atelier Escha .. hab ich nach Ep2 gedroppt. Völlig langweiliger schrott.
Fairy Tail ist Pflicht.
Mekakucity hab ich erst EP1 gesehen, hat mir aber appetit gemacht.
Brynhidr in the Darkness find ich auch ganz interessant.

Sonst hab ich eig nix aufm Schirm diese Season.


----------



## BlackNeo (12. Mai 2014)

Ich zieh mir grade No Game no Life per Torrent und hab mir Noragami mal bis Folge 6 gezogen, das ist sehr gut. Ich hoffe mal No Game no Life ist auch so geil wie es alle sagen 

Was ich aber auch sehr cool finde ist Nobounaga the Fool, die erste Folge gefiel mir schonmal sehr gut und ich werde heute Nacht dann mal weiter saugen.

Gibts sionst noch was gutes was in richtung Action, Super-Power oder Shounen geht diese Season?


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Mai 2014)

Nobunaga the Fool ist ein Action Drama, mit Betonung auf Drama, nicht Action. Hab es nach Folge 13 auf Eis gelegt/Abgebrochen. Ist schon etwas arg zäh, das ganze. Und wirklich Spass machts nicht so wirklich, da sehr 'depri'...


Super Power Action gibts schon einiges diese Saison: Fairy Tail Season 2 (bitte erst NACH der ersten Staffel schauen, da es nahtlos daran anschließt!), Jojo's Bizarre Dingsda.


----------



## BlackNeo (12. Mai 2014)

Fairy Tail hab ich komplett auf der Platte, da schau ich nur ab und zu rein um zu sehen wie der Anime umgesetzt wurde, weil ich schon seit 1 1/2 Jahren den Maga lese und der ist fast 2 Story-Arcs weiter als der Anime (bestimmt um die 80-90 Folgen).

Jojo`s Bizarre Adventure kenne ich nur durch Dio Brando ("Za warudo!"), da das aber seeehr viel Vorgeschichte hat (sind ja irgendwas um die 110 Mangas schon erschienen und davon nur 3 zur aktuellsten Story Arc) werde ich es wohl nicht anfangen, da hätte ich das Gefühl mir würde was fehlen.

Hat schon wer Uragiri wa Boku no Namae o Shitteiru geschaut? Ich zieh mir wohl mal die erste Folge heute Abend, vielleicht gefällts mir ja^^

Und nebenbei schau ich Naruto Shippuden weiter, habe ewig nicht mehr geschaut und deshalb vor ~4 Monaten wieder mit Naruto angefangen, bin jetzt bei Shippuden Folge 42 und das geht gut ab, die Kämpfe gefallen mir so gut wie bei One Piece


----------



## XP1500Monster (21. Mai 2014)

Mangas sind eigentlich immer weiter - Neue Fairy Tail-Anime-Folgen gab es ja lange Zeit nicht, während der Manga weiterlief.
Ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen auf die nächste Anime-Folge von Shingeki no Kyojin - im Manga (noch dazu im oft seltsam übersetzten englisch) ist es mittlerweile schwierig die Sachen einzuordnen.
Auch gespannt bin ich auf die Umsetzung der neuesten Naruto-Manga-Chapter - was da abgeht (von den Kämpfen als auch von den Situationen her) ist echt krass - freut euch auf die zukünftigen Folgen.


----------



## BlackNeo (22. Mai 2014)

Naruto schau ich atm noch und Shingeki no Kyojin find ich jetzt nicht so den Burner....

Aber das neuste Fairy Tail Kapitel ist so hammergeil, ich hoffe das wird dementsprechend umgesetzt im Anime.


----------



## xNeo92x (22. Mai 2014)

XP1500Monster schrieb:


> Auch gespannt bin ich auf die Umsetzung der neuesten Naruto-Manga-Chapter - was da abgeht (von den Kämpfen als auch von den Situationen her) ist echt krass - freut euch auf die zukünftigen Folgen.


 
Stimme vollkommen zu. Was da abgeht...alter Verwalter  Ich sage nur Matrix Shippuden 
Was noch cool ist, ist Bleach. Der Anime wurde zwar nach dem möchtegern Gott Aizen-Arc gestoppt, aber im Manga geht es ja trotzdem weiter.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Mai 2014)

Die neuste No Game No Life Episode war mal wieder richtig genial  

Einfach nur geil, schade, dass schon die Halbzweit vorbei ist. Das Zeugs ist so episch, dass auch 24episoden ganz gut wären - genau wie Kami Nomi zo Shiru Sekai...


----------



## BlackNeo (22. Mai 2014)

NGNL muss ich auch weiter schauen, der Anime ist genial. Wenn ich mit Naruto fertig bin fang ich mal mit Bleach an, da les ich dann wie bei Ao no Exorcist direkt den Manga.


----------



## DeYoshi (26. Juni 2014)

Meine lieblings Animes sind Naruto Shippuden; Death Note; Darker than Black und One Piece


----------



## ReaCT (3. Juli 2014)

Ich bin länger hier als der Thread und hab ihn jetzt erst gefunden, danke nochmal BlackNeo^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Juli 2014)

No Game No Life hat ein ziemlich bescheidenes Ende...
Wobei Season 2 leider nicht gekommen ist, genau wie von z.B. Skip Beat (IMO episch und um einiges 'angenehmer' als Glass Mask, aber gleiches Thema)...

Gibt so viele Animes, die kein anständiges Ende bekommen haben ;(


----------



## soth (3. Juli 2014)

Das Ende von Brünhilde war auch so ... ähm, bescheiden. Dafür wird Sidonia no Kishi fortgesetzt


----------



## chrizzz09 (3. Juli 2014)

Gokuku no Brynhildr war auch leider nicht ganz an der Manga Vorlage. Der Anfang entspricht den ersten Manga Kapiteln, das Ende mit Valkyria entspricht jedoch dem Manga Kapitel 98-100+. 
So ab Manga Kapitel 30-40 wurde einfach alles übersprungen.


----------



## godfather22 (7. Juli 2014)

Ich guck momentan Naruto Shippuden und One Piece, auch wenn OP in letzter Zeit ein bisschen albern ist 

Ein Freund hat mir Attack in Titan und Fairy Tail empfohlen. Sind die sehenswert?


----------



## efdev (7. Juli 2014)

jo beide sehenswert und seih froh du kannst alles auf einmal schauen 
jede woche warten das ist so anstrengend.


----------



## godfather22 (7. Juli 2014)

Ja das kennen ich von One Piece. Und mit Naruto Shippuden bin ich auch bald durch. Staffel 10 Folge 34. Hab vor einem Monat mit Naruto (das original) angefangen und das sind etwa 12 Folgen pro Tag. jaja ich liebe Ferien


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Juli 2014)

Schaut ihr noch was anderes außer dieses endlos Fighting Shounen Zeugs??


----------



## godfather22 (7. Juli 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Schaut ihr noch was anderes außer dieses endlos Fighting Shounen Zeugs??


 
Nö momentan nicht 
Aber jetzt hab ich ja Ferien und kann ne menge austesten.

War One Piece eigentlich schon immer so langatmig? Ich guck jetzt seit einem knappen Jahr jede Woche nur die neue Folge und das wird irgendwie immer langweiliger. Vorher hab ich in den Sommerferien Staffel 1 bis 8 gerusht und das war natürlich epischer als immer warten zu müssen, aber es kann doch nicht sein, dass schon immer nur so wenig in einer Foge passiert ist, oder?


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Juli 2014)

Was erwartest nach über 400 Folgen?!


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (8. Juli 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Schaut ihr noch was anderes außer dieses endlos Fighting Shounen Zeugs??



Also mir gefallen eher diese kurzen Serien wie Elfen Lied, Code Geass oder Death Note. Da gibt es kein ewiges sinnloses Gelaber ^^
Sorry, dass ich das so allgemein sage, aber das, was ich so z.B. von One Piece kenne ging mir irgendwann so auf die Nerven...


----------



## soth (8. Juli 2014)

Die meisten längeren Serien sind imho öde, ob die Serie nun Naruto, One Piece, Dragonball oder Fairy Tail heißt ist egal, die sind schon zu Beginn langatmig. 
Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich, mir gefällt z.B. Gintama trotz ~260 Episoden und ein paar Filmen überaus gut oder Raildex mit seinen derzeit fast 100 Folgen.


----------



## BlackNeo (10. Juli 2014)

Ich liebe Fighting Shounens, aktuell ist OP mMn richtig spannend, FT auch. Wenn man auf Shounen steht ist Fairy Tail einer der besten, die Fights finde ich sogaf besser als in OP.

Ich sucher derzeit noch was kleineres, jetzt wo ich mit Noragami und NGNL fertig bin. Hab mal die erste Folge Monochtome Faktor angeschaut, der Stil gefällt mir aber überhaupt nicht....


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Juli 2014)

Schaut ihr noch was anderes als diese ewig laufenden Fighting Shounen Teile??


----------



## soth (11. Juli 2014)

Das hast du schonmal gefragt stefan, deshalb ist diese Diskussion ja erst entstanden 



BlackNeo schrieb:


> Wenn man auf Shounen steht ist Fairy Tail  einer der besten[...]


Bei der Masse an Shounen werden dir da aber sicherlich nicht viele zustimmen, dafür ist das einfach zu subjektiv. Zumal es eben auch die Fraktion gibt, welche den Endlos-Serien garnichts abgewinnen kann.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. Juli 2014)

Alter Falter, Tokyo Ghouls ist ja des todes zensiert.


----------



## Riddler_ (17. Juli 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Alter Falter, Tokyo Ghouls ist ja des todes zensiert.



Ich habe nichts anderes erwartet. Ist leider bei animes gang u gebe


----------



## chrizzz09 (17. Juli 2014)

Wahrscheinlich wird die BD Version dann ungeschnitten.


----------



## Riddler_ (17. Juli 2014)

ich lese eh lieber den manga. wie weit sin die denn mit dem Anime? Vom Manga sind bis jetzt erst Band 1 & 2 in deutschland erschienen.


----------



## chrizzz09 (18. Juli 2014)

Riddler_ schrieb:


> ich lese eh lieber den manga. wie weit sin die denn mit dem Anime? Vom Manga sind bis jetzt erst Band 1 & 2 in deutschland erschienen.



Also der Anime ist grad bei Folge 3 

Wird also noch ein bisschen dauern bis da die BD Volumes kommen.


----------



## Riddler_ (19. Juli 2014)

Oh dann wird's wohl echt noch länger dauern xD


----------



## Leob12 (23. Juli 2014)

Also der OP-Manga hat mittlerweile richtig Fahrt aufgenommen. 

Chapter 754 war mal ganz nach meinem Geschmack


----------



## BlackOut84 (4. August 2014)

ui ui voll in den Anime/Manga Thread gestolpert  

lese viele Mangas meist aber eher Online wie das Buch in Händen zu halten ... ^^'
was die Animes angeht, da schaue ich wirklich einiges auch aus der aktuellen Season ( Sommerseason) sind einige gute dabei. Das auf zählen an Animes welche ich schon gesehen habe, würde zu lange dauern. 
Deswegen gibts hier mal nen Link: http://myanimelist.net/animelist/BlackOut84 ( falls nicht erlaubt nehme ich ihn wieder raus)


----------



## XP1500Monster (9. August 2014)

Btw, wers kennt, der Spinoff-Manga von Shingeki no Kyojin bekommt ne Anime-Umsetzung


----------



## BlackNeo (11. August 2014)

Heute gekommen, der Anime ist so geil, den musste ich einfach auf Blu-Ray haben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn ich das Geld hab muss ich mir noch Guilty Crown auf BR holen, aber 30€ pro Volume ist happig. Geht erst nach dem Abi mit dem Geld vom FSJ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. August 2014)

Hab ich auch vorbestellt.


----------



## BlackNeo (11. August 2014)

Ich hatte ja bei SAO schon überlegt, aber da ich den in 720p und GER Sub habe seh ich da keinen Sinn die Blu-Rays zu kaufen.

Guilty Crown hab ich aber nur als Eng Sub und Kill la Kill gar nicht auf der Platte^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. August 2014)

Ich sollte mal Amazon anschreiben, dass ich mit einer Teillieferung keine Probleme habe, denn ich hab alles von Kill la Kill und Blood Lad vorbestellt und das gibt es erst im Februar komplett.


----------



## ragon000 (12. August 2014)

Kleine Frage, wie findet ihr die Anime Umsetzung von Black Butler (ich lese grad Band 3 vom Manga) Hab gehört, dass es da storyteschnische unterschiede geben soll.


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (16. August 2014)

Kommt eigentlich irgendwann auch noch ein vierter Berserk Film?


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. August 2014)

Hab ich mich diese Woche auch schon gefragt. 
Keine Ahnung.


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (16. August 2014)

hab mal irgendwo gelesen das es auf 10 Filme ausgelegt wäre, aber keine Quelle die das irgendwie bestätigt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. August 2014)

Da ich mir immer die Box gekauft habe, wären 10 Teile schon etwas viel, zumindest was den Platz betrifft.


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (16. August 2014)

na das wär aber das kleinere Übel. Mich stört es schon, weil der Anime von damals ja auch nicht weiter geht.
Bin auch nicht so der Manga Fan. Aber Berserk ist einfach ultra genial.


----------



## godfather22 (11. Oktober 2014)

Hi

Sagt mal was haltet ihr vom Anime "Monster"? Ich hab recht gute Rezensionen gesehen und hab ihn direkt mal angefangen, da er in Düsseldorf spielt (meine Heimatstadt) 

Ich hab gehört er soll ähnlich gut sein wie Fullmetal Alchemist:Brotherhood und das sollte schon was bedeuten...


----------



## efdev (11. Januar 2015)

hey ho ich hab irgendwie gefallen gefunden neben anime schauen jetzt auch manga zu lesen,
deswegen wollte ich mal fragen ob es von mangas auch so eine art ger-sub gibt wie auch bei den animes und wo man das ganze findet ?

ich hab zwar schon ein wenig selber gesucht aber vielleicht habt ihr ja noch ein paar empfehlungen für seiten und mangas.


----------



## uka (13. Januar 2015)

Moin,

du kannst deutsche Übersetzungen von Mangas schon finden, aber das ist ja noch eine Seltenheit. Spontan gibt es auf 

Neuste Veröffentlichungen :: Pure-Manga.org | German Manga Subs
Mangaserie - Proxer.Me

deutsche (und englische) Manga-Übersetzungen zum durchlesen (wobei ich eher auf anderen, englischen Seiten unterwegs bin - sind da deutlich aktueller und die Auswahl ist größer ).


----------



## -Kerby- (15. Januar 2015)

Deadman Wonderland und Elfenlied fand ich echt gut. Besonder Deadman hat es mir damals angetan. Die kurzen Animes haben es meistens noch immer
am Besten drauf. Zu OP kann ich eig. die anderen auch nur wiederholen... es wird langweilig, aber eig. schon viel länger. Ich schaue nur immer wieder rein,
weil manchmal ab und zu gewisse Kleinigkeiten endlich offenbart werden wie das D. bei Monkey D. Ruffy, was sich jeder frägt usw... ^^

Naruto ist eig so mein totales Ding  nur ist er entgültig fertig...  war der Hammer
und nicht nur rumgehaue oder so, sondern mal schlauer, wie den Rest, denn ich bis jetzt gesehen habe.
Dragonball habe ich früher total gefeiert, als ich jung war, aber jetzt... kann es einfach nicht mehr sehen  
Ja, Schande über mich...


----------



## BlackNeo (5. Februar 2015)

Hat irgendwer ne Ahnung, ob "Rakuen Tsuihou - Expelled from Paradise" auch mal außerhalb von Japan erhältlich sein wird? Auf kotaku stand ja, dass über nen internationalen Release noch nichts bekannt ist, die News wurde aber schon am 18.11.14 veröffentlicht.

Ach ja, ich glaub ich brauch bald mal ne externe Festplatte, der Anime Ordener fasst jetzt schon knappe 600 GB und es wird grade einiges mehr, weil ich mir derzeit noch Accel World in FHD sauge


----------



## Leob12 (16. April 2015)

Hat hier irgendwer schon die Spring Season verfolgt und eventuell ein paar Empfehlungen? 
https://www.livechart.me/spring

Ich warte ja auf Digimon Tri, was ja leider verschoben wurde  
Dazu sitze ich noch bei Fairy Tail, und dann gibts noch weitere auf meiner Liste. 

Derzeit gibts bei mir nur FT und Kuroko no Basket.


----------



## soth (17. April 2015)

Ich habe schon in alle Serien reingeschaut, welche nur ein bischen erfolgsversprechend aussehen. Was dir da gefällt kann ich aber nicht sagen.


----------



## uka (17. April 2015)

In vieles habe ich auch schon rein geschaut, einiges gut - anderes schlecht. Da du aber Kuroko no Basket gesehen hast (oder dir grade ansiehst) kann ich sagen das wir nicht den gleichen Geschmack haben .


----------



## Leob12 (17. April 2015)

Zu KnB bin ich irgendwann im November gekommen, und mich hat der Anime doch sehr gefallen, wider Erwarten^^

Bei der Spring Season gibts einiges, was sich für mich interessant anhört. 
-Owari no Seraph
-Kekkai Sensen
-Punch Line
-Shokugeki no Souma

Dazu noch die Fortsetzungen: 
-Highschool DxD BorN, auch wenn ich das vermutlich im Sommer nach den ganzen Prüfungen schauen werde, da man dafür nicht so viel Hirn braucht^^
-Grisaia no Rakuen / no Meikyuu

Und Digimon Tri, wobei das leider verschoben wurde


----------



## uka (17. April 2015)

Grisaia und DxD sind nett geworden - bei DxD auch noch mal deutlich mehr Frames als in den Vorgängerteilen. Shokugeki no Souma ist recht witzig und der Zeichenstil ok, habe aber erst eine Folge davon gesehen.

Dungeon ist ebenfalls sehr nett (auch dank der schönen Manga-Vorlage).


----------



## Robonator (17. April 2015)

> Da du aber Kuroko no Basket gesehen hast (oder dir grade ansiehst) kann ich sagen das wir nicht den gleichen Geschmack haben .


Ach komm, dir gefallen doch eh nur Harems und Ecchi  
Wobei dir theoretisch auch die Monogataris gefallen könnten bzw speziell Nisemonogatari (Quasi zweite Staffel, die erste ist Bakemonogatari und meiner Meinung nach nicht mal halb so gut. Lediglich wichtig für die Story). Es sind zwar keine Harems aber grad Nise könnte dir dennoch gefallen^^

Um etwas beim Thema zu bleiben.

*Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Comedy wa Machigatteiru. Zoku
*Auf den warte ich schon gespannt. Konnte die erste Staffel wirklich gut leiden 

Ansonsten halt
Fate/Stay Night: Unlimited Blade Works&
Ore Monogatari!!


Die anderen sind bisher nicht ganz so interessant bzw es sind Fortsetzungen von Animes die ich zwar in der Liste habe, aber noch nicht geschaut habe^^


----------



## uka (17. April 2015)

@Robo
Die habe ich hier schon zu liegen 

*Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Comedy wa Machigatteiru. Zoku* << der Hammer wie der Typ drauf ist  noch mal ne Ecke besser als Season 1.


----------



## Robonator (17. April 2015)

uka schrieb:


> @Robo
> Die habe ich hier schon zu liegen
> 
> *Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Comedy wa Machigatteiru. Zoku* << der Hammer wie der Typ drauf ist  noch mal ne Ecke besser als Season 1.


Wehe du spoilerst mir wat! 
Aber wobei, du bist ja nicht Mattix


----------



## soth (17. April 2015)

Achtung, alles nachfolgende ist meine Meinung! Die muss niemand teilen.





Leob12 schrieb:


> -Owari no Seraph


Schrott, bleibt ganz weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück.


Leob12 schrieb:


> -Kekkai Sensen


Bisher bestenfalls Durchschnitt. 


Leob12 schrieb:


> -Punch  Line


Daraus kann man was machen, bisher sah es allerdings leider  nur nach einem (weiteren) billigen Ecchi aus.


Leob12 schrieb:


> -Shokugeki  no Souma


Gefällt mir persönlich gut. So gut, dass ich angefangen  habe den Manga zu lesen. Folgt er der Vorlage verliert er aber den  Witz. Ob das dann noch gefällt, hängt vom Geschmack an.


uka schrieb:


> DxD [...]
> 
> Dungeon


Ein schrottiger Ecchi und ein "meh"-Ecchi ... und dann auch noch ein Link zu pure-ani 

Ansonsten habe ich noch in Re-Kan!, Denpa Kyoushi, Plastic Memories, Arslan Senki, Ore Monogatari und Houkago no Pleiades reingeschaut. Alles eher Mittelmaß. 
Hibike! Euphonium und Mikagura Gakuen Kumikyoku haben Potential, die Nachfolgestaffeln erfüllen bisher die Erwartungen. Nur das Haruhi Spin-Off/die alternative Erzählung mag nicht so recht überzeugen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (17. April 2015)

Cool werde das Thema mal anpinnen. Die Spring sieht vielversprechend aus, bräuchte nur noch die second Season von NGNL. Mit FS:UBW und Oregairu etwas zum anschauen. 
Nebenbei weiss jemand wann der Film zu Psycho Pass kommt? Die zweite Staffel war eine Sonderentäuschung seinesgleichen. Naja war halt nicht das orginial Team dran. SnS ist solange es sich an das Orginial hält auch auf der Liste. Der Manga lohnt sich zu lesen, der Detailgrad an Essenswissen ist unglaublich. Frage mich was der Author nebenbei macht, also zu Hause 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## soth (17. April 2015)

Der Film lief bereits in den Kinos, die Blu-Ray erscheint Mitte Juli:
Amazon PSYCHO-PASS Blu-ray Premium Edition


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (17. April 2015)

Danke für den Link 
Und hast du ihn schon gesehen?


----------



## soth (17. April 2015)

Nein, ich war nicht im Kino, habe aber viele Leute darüber sprechen hören.
Dir ist aber schon bewusst, dass ich Kinos in Japan gemeint habe!?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (17. April 2015)

Natürlich wäre seltsam wenn es bereits gedubbet wäre. Dachte eher an Subs von Animeavenue.net oder Crunchyroll.


----------



## Gripschi (18. April 2015)

Ich find Log Horizon genial.

Kennt einer was wass evtl in die Richtung geht?


----------



## Robonator (18. April 2015)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Ich find Log Horizon genial.
> 
> Kennt einer was wass evtl in die Richtung geht?



Sword Art Online 


Ansonsten eventuell Accel World oder No Game no Life


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (18. April 2015)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Ich find Log Horizon genial.
> 
> Kennt einer was wass evtl in die Richtung geht?



Als Alternative noch DaMachi resp dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka, mit der loli Godess Hestia und dem gleichen Synchronsprecher wie Kiritio aus SAO und GUN.


----------



## Leob12 (18. April 2015)

No Game No Life hat mir gut gefallen, schönen Artdesign und coole Protagonisten. 

Hab mir gestern Abend mal die ersten beiden Folgen von Highschool DxD angesehen. Waren zwar einige lustige Szenen dabei, die Animation und Qualität der Bilder ist für mich ziemlich gut geworden. Ansonsten kam noch nicht allzu viel vor, zumindest mein Eindruck. Mal sehen wie es weiter geht, auch wenn ich irgendwie schon eine grobe Ahnung habe, ich lass mich aber gerne überraschen. 

Nachdem ich gestern auch mit Fairy Tail 2014 "fertig" geworden bin, werde ich da wohl den Manga erstmals verfolgen, da ich wissen will wie es weitergeht. Die Filler waren zwar nicht so grottig wie die von Naruto oder OP, trotzdem irgendwie nervig. 
Aber der Sun Village-Arc dürfte sehr interessant werden. 

Animemäßig werde ich mich wohl demnächst Deadman Wonderland und Tokyo Ghoul zuwenden.


----------



## Robonator (18. April 2015)

Tokyo Ghoul fand ich echt nicht schlecht, lediglich die zweite Staffel fand ich... naja nicht ganz so toll.
Man merkt überall auch das die Leute da scheinbar kein hohen Budget hatten bzw ein großer Zeitdruck herrschte. Überall Fehler in den Animationen etc


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (18. April 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Tokyo Ghoul fand ich echt nicht schlecht, lediglich die zweite Staffel fand ich... naja nicht ganz so toll.
> Man merkt überall auch das die Leute da scheinbar kein hohen Budget hatten bzw ein großer Zeitdruck herrschte. Überall Fehler in den Animationen etc



Tokyo Ghoul wurde durch das zensieren und das rushen des Manga nicht das was ich mir erwartet habe. Lediglich die erste und letzte Folge der ersten Staffel konnten sich sehen lassen.


----------



## soth (18. April 2015)

Man hat die ganzen unnötigen Charaktere weggelassen und sich auf das Wesentliche konzentriert. Imho haben sie alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Leob12 (21. April 2015)

Wow der Fairy Tail Manga wird ja richtig gut  
Bin grad bei Kapitel 405. Freue mich schon auf die Animefolgen, auch wenns natürlich noch lange dauern wird, die zu sehen.


----------



## Torianator (23. April 2015)

*AW: Anime*

Klare Empfehlungen von mir wären:

One Piece - fand die Geschichte und das drumherum allerdings *vor* dem ganzen Gear 2,3,4, Haki, 2Y Timeskip usw. ganz allgemein besser, spannender, ansprechender, witziger.. den Timeskip selbst empfand ich als eine zu einfache Lösung um die Crew an die Stärke der anderen Charaktere anzupassen.. spätestens auch seit dem Timeskip werden die Folgen nur noch ins unendliche gestreckt bis mal irgendein Fortschritt passiert, einsetzende Musik/Geräusche oder z.b. auch Gesichtszüge die früher den Momenten ihre Einzigartigkeit bzw. den besondern Witz verliehen haben werden mittlerweile nur noch viel zu häufig und oft auch deplatziert eingesetzt. Im Vergleich zu den älteren Episoden/Anfängen wirkt vieles mMn einfach zu kreativ- und lieblos. Natürlich gibts dazwischen auch vieles positives, ich schau es trotzallem immernoch gerne, man jagt ja auch quasi ein Epic nach dem anderen durch aber ich würde eine Art back 2 the roots eher bevorzugen.

Shingeki no Kyojin - Attack on Titan - In einem Wort: EPIC. Wenn man einmal anfängt will man nur noch eine Folge nach der anderen gucken. Viel Action, fesselnde Szenen/Texte, definierte Musikeinlagen, hervorragende Animation, man kriegt einfach nicht genug  ist einfach nur als episch zusammenzufassen. Freue mich schon auf die 2. Staffel.

Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood - die Geschichte ist einfach einzigartig und wird vom Anfang bis zum Schluss gut erzählt, hat mir sehr gut gefallen, Folgen werden auch nicht unnötig in die Länge gezogen, die Action hält sich im Rahmen; die Geschichte wird einfach immer vorangetrieben, man muss sich schon fast dazu überwinden nicht noch eine Folge im Anschluss zu gucken.

Fate Zero & Fate Stay/Night 2014 - *(Spoiler)* Alexander, der Große, wie mein kleiner Bruder ihn ins Herz geschlossen hatte, so hat er noch nie geweint 


mal reingeguckt;
Arslan Senki - die Pilotfolge war vielversprechend, ich freu mich auf mehr.

Akatsuki no Yona - Bis jetzt ganz ok, nichts großartiges.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (23. April 2015)

One Piece ist von den im Überfluss Shounen Genre noch empfehlenswert. 

SnK war abgesehen den ersten drei Episoden Standard. Animation und CGI Top. Die Geschichte muss aber noch besser in den Fokud gebracht werden, siehe Manga. 

Fate Blablabla - Da sind alle TypeMoon Produktion 1A. Da sieht man was eine solide Community bewirken kann, plus  gebrauchbare Leute. 

FMA - Anschauen! 

Ansonsten Psycho Pass, Akira, GITS, NGNL, Death Parade etc. Meine Empfehlung.


----------



## Leob12 (23. April 2015)

SnK bleibt eigentlich durchgehend gut, viele Charaktere sterben, außerdem hat man ja quasi noch nichts gesehen. Wer den Manga liest, der kann sich freuen, da kommen ein paar epische Folgen auf uns zu. 
Man muss aber auch sagen, das der Anime actionlastiger ist bzw die Titanen im Manga mehr als Horrorelement dienen. Animationstechnisch gehört SnK aber nach ganz oben, das haben sie richtig gut gemacht. 

Bei One Piece ging es heute heftig weiter, nach 2 Wochen Pause und dem größten Cliffhanger seit Jahren^^ 

Bei Fairy Tail freue ich mich auch schon auf die nächsten Kapitel, leider streckt man den Manga mit zu vielen Filler-Folgen. Aber Sun Village und Tartaros wird großartig werden, da gibts ein paar richtig emotionale Szenen. 

@Torianator: 
Wieso war der Zeitsprung billig? Machen viele Animes/Mangas so, und bei OP hat man zwar wenig vom eigentlichen Training gesehen, aber es ist doch selbstverständlich das die alle ne Klasse besser werden bei diesen Trainern. 
Außerdem musste irgendwas passieren, am Archipel waren die Strohhüte hoffnungslos unterlegen, und das war erst die Grand Line. 
Aber die Arcs dauern mir zu lang, sowohl im Anime als auch im Manga. Fishman Island war *******, Punk Hazard wurde auch gestreckt, hätte man lieber den kampf zwischen Aokiji und Akainu gezeigt, das wäre einer der besten geworden. So ist man ein Jahr lang dem schwachen Caesar nachgelaufen. Dress Rosa bestand aus zu vielen einzelnen Handlungssträngen, und hoffentlich kommts da bald zu einem Ende, auch wenn der große Kampf jetzt erst richtig anfängt. 
Ach ja, ich will endlich sehen was Zorro wirklich kann! Der hatte bisher 0 Herausforderungen^^


----------



## soth (23. April 2015)

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich Shingeki no Kyojin noch nicht (ganz) gesehen habe, rein animationstechnisch stellt es aber sicherlich nicht die Spitze dar. Der Hauptcharakter ging mir auch schon in der ersten Folge auf die Nerven, mal schauen wann ich mich da durchquäle.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (23. April 2015)

@soth er geht dir zu Beginn auf die Nerven da er den naiven nervigen Balg spielt wo sich später gut entwickeln kann. Standard in diesem Sinne, aber der Manga beschreibt es sehr gut. Mental wird Eren stark herausgefordert. Ich an seiner Stelle würde sagen ":'f*ck this shit I'm out!" Und würde mit dem 3D Gear in den Titan fliegen mit dem Song I believe I can fly 

Btw. wer hat von euch Cowboy Bebop und Zanykou no Terror gesehen? 

Animation sind für ein Neustudio eine Klasse für sich, da muss  sogar Ufotable Tribut zeigen.


----------



## BlackNeo (23. April 2015)

SnK hab ich nach Folge 5 oder 6 aufgehört, mir sind die Charaktere einfach auf die Nerven gegangen. Kp, ich fand das ganze Setting nicht wirklich sooo toll, vielleicht hab ich mir aufgrund des Hypes zu viel davon versprochen. War auf jeden Fall nicht so toll wie z.B. Kill la Kill^^

Cowboy Bebop ist ein Muss, das sollte jeder mal gesehen haben. Hat einen der coolsten Hauptcharaktere der Geschichte und ein tolles Ende.

Wegen Animationstechnik: Das geht imho absolut gar nichts über "The Garden of Words". Auch wenn der Film leider seeehr kurz ist, technisch ist die absolute Referenz in meinen Augen.


----------



## Kusarr (23. April 2015)

@Patrick.C: Zankyou no Terror war unglaublich. Story der hammer. War einer der besten Animes in der damaligen Season 

der beste Anime für mich in der letzten Season war eindeutig Shigatsu wa kimi no Uso .... that feels


----------



## Leob12 (23. April 2015)

soth schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, dass ich Shingeki no Kyojin noch nicht (ganz) gesehen habe, rein animationstechnisch stellt es aber sicherlich nicht die Spitze dar. Der Hauptcharakter ging mir auch schon in der ersten Folge auf die Nerven, mal schauen wann ich mich da durchquäle.



Da kommt noch mehr, man weiß ja kaum was über Eren. 
Und die richtig guten Charaktere kommen erst später, und einer davon ist bei mir unter den Top 5 Badass-Charakteren^^ Außerdem wirds noch richtig interessant, auch was die Kämpfe anbelangt. 
Am Anfang gehts ja nur darum die Situation zu erklären und dann gehts in die Ausbildung, ist die mal vorbei gehts Schlag auf Schlag weiter. 

Zankou no Terror war ziemlich cool, auch wenn ich das Mädchen nervig fand. Sonst hat der Anime noch einen ziemlich düsteren Hintergrund, auch das hat mir gefallen. 

Sitz gerade an Deadman Wonderland. Geiles Intro, aber wirklich viel weiß ich nach der 4. Folge immer noch nicht. Szenario ist aber ziemlich interessant, hoffentlich steigert sich der Anime aber noch etwas. 

Was sagt ihr denn zum OP-Kapitel 784, wer es hat gelesen hat natürlich^^


----------



## soth (24. April 2015)

Cowboy Bepop ist eine Klasse für sich!



Patrick.C schrieb:


> Animation sind für ein Neustudio eine Klasse für sich, da muss  sogar Ufotable Tribut zeigen.


Sie sind gut, keine Frage, aber sie gehören imho nicht zum Besten überhaupt.
Das ist auch bis zu einem gewissen Grad eine Budgetfrage, man schaue sich nur mal hochpreisige Produktionen von J.C. Staff, Shaft, ufotable, A-1 Pictures, P.A. Works und vielen anderen Studios an.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Da kommt noch mehr, man weiß ja kaum was über Eren.
> Und die richtig guten Charaktere kommen erst später, und einer davon ist bei mir unter den Top 5 Badass-Charakteren^^


Das ändert nichts daran, dass ich auf den Charakter schon in der ersten Folge so viel Hass geschoben habe, dass ich ihn am liebsten verprügelt hätte. Nach Folge 2 (oder 3?) habe ich dann abgebrochen, bzw. die Serie zurückgestellt.


----------



## Hänschen (24. April 2015)

Ich habe letztens Akira auf DVD angeguckt und ich war richtig schockiert wie gut der Film ist !

Der Fluss, die Story, die superben Sprecher ... dagegen sind die meisten neuen Trickfilme der reinste Dreck 
Und Akira ist uralt glaub aus den 90ern ...


----------



## Kinguin (25. April 2015)

Vorab ich bin kein wirklicher Anime/Mangafan,gucke halt so ein paar Sachen aus der Kindheit noch,aber so wirklich auskennen tue ich mich nicht.^^
Trotzdem netter Thread,



Leob12 schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr denn zum OP-Kapitel 784, wer es hat gelesen hat natürlich^^



Die Optik ist wohl umstritten,aber die Technik hinter diesem Gear ist genial - was war das für ein Cliffhanger vor 2 Wochen 
Und schön wie Doflamingo geflogen ist,immerhin hat er seinen Gegner vorher noch ausgelacht - zugegeben die Form kann man wirklich nicht so ernst nehmen. xd


----------



## Amon (25. April 2015)

Hat hier wer schon Appleseed genannt?


----------



## Leob12 (25. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Vorab ich bin kein wirklicher Anime/Mangafan,gucke halt so ein paar Sachen aus der Kindheit noch,aber so wirklich auskennen tue ich mich nicht.^^
> Trotzdem netter Thread,
> 
> 
> ...



Akainu hat ja auch mehr Oberkörper und arme als sonstwas, den nimmt man auch ernst^^ 

Egal, die Technik ist großartig, bin gespannt was noch kommt. 

Heute mit Deadman Wonderland fertig geworden: 
Ziemlich durchschnittlich, wenige Hintergrundinfos, den Manga werde ich aber sicher lesen, nur der Anime ist eher naja.


----------



## Kinguin (25. April 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Akainu hat ja auch mehr Oberkörper und arme als sonstwas, den nimmt man auch ernst^^
> 
> Egal, die Technik ist großartig, bin gespannt was noch kommt.
> .



Akainus Oberkörper ist noch absolut in Ordnung (zumindest für OP Verhältnisse),Arme hat er keine massiven,Oberkörper breit halt 
Finde schon die Kritik,dass Ruffy im Gear unproportional aussieht,schon richtig.Nur bleibt dadurch auch der typische One Piece Humor bei.
Eigentlich könnte man sich über viele Körperproportionen auch beschweren siehe Geko Moria,Blackbeard oder Bär

Nur verstehe ich diese Markierungen/Tattoos/Augenringe nicht,klar Haki aber das wirkt auch komisch.
Denke mal Ruffy wird das ganze noch weiterverformen/komprimieren können,aktuell scheint er in der Form sich nicht richtig bewegen zu können.

PS: wie ich gehört habe,kommt bald Digimon Adventure Tri raus,was 6 Jahre nach Adventure 01 spielt - coole Sache ^^


----------



## Leob12 (25. April 2015)

Unsere Körperproportionen =! OP_Proportionen, da gibts doch alles mögliche, von dem her. 
Irgendwie sah es am Anfang schon komisch aus, aber eigentlich passt es doch. So sieht man wenigstens einen Unterschied^^ 

Digimon Adventure Tri wurde verschoben, wäre sonst irgendwann bis Mitte April gestartet, kommt angeblich in der Summer Season.


----------



## Amon (25. April 2015)

Ich hab letzt durch Zufall eine Folge von Highschool DxD gesehen...irgendwie weired...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (25. April 2015)

"Zufall" Soso


----------



## Amon (25. April 2015)

Ja Zufall.  Beim durchzappen auf Pro7maxx oder wie das heißt. Einer von den Sendern die ich nicht mehr gucke.


----------



## Robonator (25. April 2015)

BOOSTO! 

Ich hab aber nichtmal die zweite Staffel zuende geguckt. War zu schnell die Luft raus^^


----------



## soth (25. April 2015)

Man könnte es auch schlicht und ergreifend Schrott nennen ...


----------



## Kinguin (25. April 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Digimon Adventure Tri wurde verschoben, wäre sonst irgendwann bis Mitte April gestartet, kommt angeblich in der Summer Season.



Weiss man denn schon großartig was zur Storyline,außer halt die alte Crew aus der 1.Staffel  6 Jahre älter ist ?
Ich hoffe das Ganze wird düsterer,erwachsener und vllt auch nachdenklicher gestaltet,damit wäre die Serie mit den Fans gealtert/gewachsen.

Anscheinend geht es jetzt auch mit Naruto weiter,auch wenn ich den letzten Arc nicht so toll fand,so bin ich mal gespannt,was man aus den neuen Kindern macht.


----------



## HighEnd111 (25. April 2015)

Ich wollt vor Kurzem mal Elfen Lied und Code Geass online anschauen, damit ich mir ein Bild davon machen kann, ob es sich lohnt, die zu kaufen... von beiden Animes gabs leider nur die erste Folge legal. Schade.

Außerdem hab ich Loveless geschaut _(und nein, ich bin nicht schwul)_, gute Story aber leider unfertig.


----------



## meik19081999 (25. April 2015)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Ich wollt vor Kurzem mal Elfen Lied und Code Geass online anschauen, damit ich mir ein Bild davon machen kann, ob es sich lohnt, die zu kaufen... von beiden Animes gabs leider nur die erste Folge legal. Schade.
> 
> Außerdem hab ich Loveless geschaut _(und nein, ich bin nicht schwul)_, gute Story aber leider unfertig.



Solang du englisch lesen kannst, bzw mit englischen Untertiteln klar kommst, kannst du sie auch damit schauen, da dabei keine probleme entstehen (rechtliche Grauzone)


----------



## HighEnd111 (25. April 2015)

Englisch dürfte kein Problem sein  Thx


----------



## meik19081999 (25. April 2015)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Englisch dürfte kein Problem sein  Thx



Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich hier die Seite posten darf (?) falls nicht sagt bescheid. 
Ich schaue immer auf Startseite - Proxer.Me, da sind Animes die in Deutschland lizensiert sind, nur auf englisch verfügbar, damit man keine Rechtliche Probleme bekommt, ansonsten auch auf Deutsch verfügbar.


----------



## soth (25. April 2015)

Ach du Schande schon wieder diese *********** Seite ... Und nein, du darfst nicht darauf verweisen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (25. April 2015)

Weshalb nicht elitestanime oder justanimestream?


----------



## Robonator (25. April 2015)

Mir gefällt das Layout und das System mit den Watchlists, Lesezeichen etc bei Proxer ehrlich gesagt am besten von allen Seiten, daher gurk ich auch auf der Seite rum.


----------



## soth (25. April 2015)

Die Frage sollte eher heißen: Warum tut man sich den Schrott überhaupt an?


----------



## Robonator (25. April 2015)

Nicht jeder will sich nen Uploaded Account kaufen um alles runterzuladen. Ich hätt da auch nicht den Speicher zu.


----------



## Leob12 (25. April 2015)

Was ist an Elfenlied oder Code Geass derart schlecht? Proxer ist ganz nett, schau da auch zu 95%


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (25. April 2015)

Soth bezieht sich eher auf die Seite, anstatt die Animes. Wenn nicht, seine persönlich Meinung. Bashen kann man immer.


----------



## soth (26. April 2015)

Ja, ich beziehe mich auf die Streamingseite(n).


----------



## Leob12 (26. April 2015)

Ok, das ist was anderes. 
Dazu kann man stehen wie man will, ich bin froh das es sie gibt. 

Einerseits habe ich schon diverse Animes gekauft, nachdem sie mir gut gefallen haben. Terror in Resonance auf BluRay zum Beispiel. 
Andererseits haben mich die Seiten schon vor Fehlkäufen bewahrt. Deadman Wonderland hab ich schonmal beim Mediamarkt in der Hand gehabt, hab die Box aber wieder zurückgelegt und nachdem ich den Anime gestern abgeschlossen habe, bin ich froh, keine 70€ dafür ausgegeben zu haben.


----------



## uka (26. April 2015)

soth schrieb:


> Ach du Schande schon wieder diese *********** Seite ... Und nein, du darfst nicht darauf verweisen.



Hm die Seiten sind kostenlos und man kann dort Animes sehen - wo ist das Problem? Wenn du bessere Qualität willst oder Boxen im schrank dann kauf es halt, aber dafür hier schlecht darüber zu reden? 

Was sind dann "Empfehlenswerte" Streamingseiten? Natürlich kostenfrei - wir wollen ja die gleichen Grundvoraussetzungen sicherstellen.


----------



## soth (26. April 2015)

Die miese (Stream)Qualität ist das Problem und das betrifft so ziemlich alle Streamingseiten. Wem das ausreicht ...


uka schrieb:


> Wenn du bessere Qualität willst oder Boxen  im schrank dann kauf es halt, aber dafür hier schlecht darüber zu reden?


Es gibt auch schon vor Erscheinen der Scheibchen bessere Qualität. Hast du schon einmal überlegt wo das Material der Streamingseiten herkommt?


----------



## BlackNeo (26. April 2015)

> Die miese (Stream)Qualität ist das Problem und das betrifft so ziemlich alle Streamingseiten. Wem das ausreicht ...



Ich denke mal um zu schauen ob der Anime einem zusagt reicht es bei weitem aus, ich hab mir nur deswegen Kill la Kill, Angel Beats und Cowboy Bebop gekauft^^


----------



## soth (26. April 2015)

Jeder wie er mag. Ich persönlich möchte mir das allerdings nicht antun.


----------



## Leob12 (26. April 2015)

Gibt auch Streams in guter Qualität, hab einige mit gefühlt 720p erwischt. 
Aber ok, nicht jeder hat so viel Geld sich jeden Anime den man mal sehen will zu kaufen. Ich würds gern machen, wenn ich so viel Asche hätte^^


----------



## maseywald (30. April 2015)

Mirai Nikki und Btooom! kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen  Glaube die wurden zumindest auf den letzten 5 Seiten nicht erwähnt ^^
Oder der neue vom Elfen Lied Mangaka - Gokukoku no Brynhildr  Ich hoffe, dass da der Anime noch mal weitergeht, da ich zu faul für die Mangas bin


----------



## Robonator (30. April 2015)

Hab mir gestern mal die ersten zwei Folgen von Kore wa Zombie Desu angeschaut... Verdammt bisher find ich den genial, also zumindest was die Comedy angeht


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (30. April 2015)

Kore wa Zombie Desu ist die pure Verarsche eines normalen Shounen, der Hauptcharakter ist das schwächste Glied in der Story  Macht Spass wie er von den Mitbewohnern zerlegt wird.

 Nebenbei, wenn euch langweilig ist und ihr mal Animation in einem anderen Licht sehen wollt. Empfehle ich euch dringend REDLINE anzuschauen  Kopf aus und das geniessen was zählt. Entertainment und Animation. Der Soundtrack ist auch speziell, mein Fav bleibt der Ending Song - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbJanCYONrk  War zu keiner Zeit ein Fehlkauf.

@Soth habe mir vom Kollegen Psycho Pass leicht gespoilert bekommen und es kommt an die erste Staffel heran, kann es aber storytechnisch nicht überflügeln, dafür moralischer und das Aufeinandertreffen zwischen Akane und Kogamis Geschichte ist umso besser.


----------



## Robonator (30. April 2015)

Oh ja Redline ist auch schon auf meiner Liste  

Hab mir zuletzt Death Parade angeschaut. Ansich ja ganz nett, grade die Story halte ich für unglaublich gut, jedoch wurde irgendwie so viel Potential verschenkt. Man hätte da definitiv mehr draus machen können.


----------



## Leob12 (30. April 2015)

Der Track klingt richtig nice, gute Audioqualität, zumindest für mich^^ 

Kennt irgendwer von euch K? 
Sitze da grade dabei. Kommt mir ganz nett vor, wirklich gepackt hat mich der Anime aber noch nicht.


----------



## Gripschi (1. Mai 2015)

Mal ne Frage. Zu Sword Art Online gibt es ja Light Novels.

Hängen die mit der Englischen Übersetzung hinter her, gibt da ja erst 6 insgesamt, 2 erscheinen erst noch.

Hab da mal geschaut und halt nur die paar auf Englisch gefunden, wo kann man die noch lesen?


----------



## soth (1. Mai 2015)

SAO wurde lizenziert. Da musst du wohl warten bis der offizielle Publisher in die Pöte kommt.

@Patrick.C 
Wieso sprichst du mich bezüglich Psycho Pass an 

Redline ist wirklich super, auch der Soundtrack, persönlich gefällt mir da aber z.B. das Ending von Cowboy Bepop wesentlich besser.


----------



## Robonator (1. Mai 2015)

Oh ja den von Cowboy Bebop finde ich mega gut


----------



## Leob12 (1. Mai 2015)

K Project abgeschlossen. 
Ganz nett der Anime, leider zu kurz. Charaktere, obwohl mich da einige interessierten, sind zu wenig entwickelt worden. Die Kämpfe waren in Ordnung, und das Szenario fand ich auf ziemlich gut. Auch da wurde zu wenig drauf eingegangen. 
Schade drum, mit 24 oder 25 Folgen wäre das ein richtig guter Anime geworden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (1. Mai 2015)

@Soth kein Plan, dachte mal schauen wie du reagieren wirst. Ich bin jedenfalls zuversichtlich zum PP Film. Erwarte aber kein Meisterwerk, denn hohe Anforderungen setzen, endet für mich meistens in Enttäuschung und Frust.

@Leob12 K Project ist nicht mein Ding, konnte bereits nach zwei Episoden nicht mehr weiterschauen.

Q: Welchen Ghibli Film sollte ich mir anschauen? Hatte schon ewig keinen mehr gesehen, lediglich die Klassiker Mononoke, Chihiros Reise ins Zauberland und das Schloss im Himmel. Die neuen sind mir unbekannt und würde gerne eine Empfehlung bekommen.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## soth (2. Mai 2015)

Wie soll ich den darauf reagieren  Ich fand beide Staffeln ziemlich gut und freue mich schon auf den Film. 
Ein bisschen ärgere ich mich immer noch, dass ich nicht ins Kino gegangen bin, falls man nicht alles versteht ist es aber auch blöd ...


----------



## Leob12 (2. Mai 2015)

Die ersten 2 Folgen von K project sind auch wirklich die schlechtesten^^ 
Im Laufe des Animes gibts ein paar interessante Twists, als schlecht würde ich den Anime sicher nicht bezeichnen. Leider sind 12 Folgen viel zu wenig um den Charakteren Tiefe zu geben.
Die Kämpfe waren echt nice gemacht, hätte es ruhig mehr von geben können.


----------



## Veralia (2. Mai 2015)

Owari no Seraph könnte ich empfehlen. Ist erst vor ein paar Wochen angefangen und es gibt derzeit (nur) vier Folgen, aber jede Woche eine Neue.


----------



## Leob12 (2. Mai 2015)

Naja, soviel ich gehört habe wird Owari no Seraph den Erwartungen nicht wirklich gerecht. 

Ich sitze jetzt bei Kaichou wa Maid-sama, brauch mal etwas Abwechslung von dem ganzen Shonen/Action/Super-Power Zeugs^^ 
Die ersten beiden Folgen fand ich ziemlich gut, ganz witzig gemacht und mal was anderes.


----------



## soth (2. Mai 2015)

Das hast du wahrscheinlich von mir gehört/gelesen ... ich habe es schon gedroppt, genau wie Re-kan und Houkago no Pleiades.

Kaichou wa Maid-sama müsste ich wohl auch mal zuende schauen, so richtig warm geworden bin ich damit nie. Macht aber nix, es gibt genug Auswahl für alle Geschmäcker


----------



## BlackNeo (2. Mai 2015)

Hab mich jetzt mal endlich entschlossen Naruto Shippuden fertig zu schauen, war vorher immer so bei Folge 70 oder so stehen geblieben.

Aber seit ca. Folge 130 



Spoiler



Der Kampf von Jiraiya gegen Pain


 gehts so krass ab, dass ich nicht mehr aufhören kann^^


----------



## Leob12 (2. Mai 2015)

Ich geb dir gleich einen Tipp: Lass die Filler aus^^ Die sind extrem nervig. 

Jiraiya gegen Pain, glaub nicht dass das ein Spoiler ist, der Kampf(ausgang) ist doch nun schon seit Jahren bekannt.

Kaichou wa Maid-sama gefällt mir immer besser. Die Story ist jetzt zwar nicht sehr tiefgründig, aber doch recht lustig und ergibt Sinn. Der Zeichenstil ist auch passend. 
Ein erzählerisches Meisterwerk erwarte ich nicht, aber wenns so weitergeht dürfte es trotzdem ziemlich unterhaltsam werden.


----------



## Gripschi (3. Mai 2015)

Hab jetzt mal Eveangelion angefangen.
Gefällt mir echt gut.

Nun zu einer Frage: Vor Jahren hab Ich mal ne Folge einer Serie gesehen. Das Setting war glaub Ähnlich.

Das markante war das einige Menschen blaues Blut hatten.

Weis einer welche das sein könnte?


----------



## BlackNeo (3. Mai 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich geb dir gleich einen Tipp: Lass die Filler aus^^ Die sind extrem nervig.



Ich halte mich extra an diese Liste: http://myanimelist.net/forum/?topicid=350747 



> Jiraiya gegen Pain, glaub nicht dass das ein Spoiler ist, der Kampf(ausgang) ist doch nun schon seit Jahren bekannt.



Mir wars nicht bekannt, ich versuche immer an die Leute zu denken, die den Anime noch nie gesehen haben.



> Kaichou wa Maid-sama gefällt mir immer besser. Die Story ist jetzt zwar nicht sehr tiefgründig, aber doch recht lustig und ergibt Sinn. Der Zeichenstil ist auch passend.
> Ein erzählerisches Meisterwerk erwarte ich nicht, aber wenns so weitergeht dürfte es trotzdem ziemlich unterhaltsam werden.



Muss ich mal schauen, wenn ich mit Naruto fertig bin. Bei meinem Tempo dauert das nicht lange


----------



## soth (3. Mai 2015)

@Gripschi
Spontan würde ich RahXephon sagen.

Neo, schau lieber was Interessantes an


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (3. Mai 2015)

@Neo unbedingt die Filler auslassen. Ist schon schlimm genug mit der Story die sich zu lange zieht. Vor 10j. mit Haku und dem Part bis zur Trennung der Shounen noch interessant. Danach vereinzelt spannend und gut (Akuma und Pain Arc) gab es nichts mehr grossartiges in der Serie.


----------



## Kinguin (3. Mai 2015)

Naruto ist insgesamt betrachtet ein guter Anime/Manga,hatte aber finde ich grade im letzten Arc massive Schwächen.
Nagut schon vorher gab es Dinge,die mich gestört haben,aber da hat das Positive noch überwogen,die Filler würde ich aber wirklich weglassen,bis auf paar wenige Ausnahmen (wenn bekannte Charaktere beleuchtet werden) sind die einfach Müll.


----------



## Leob12 (3. Mai 2015)

Das einzige was mich in Nauro wirklich gestört hat war Sakura^^ 
Keine Ahnung wieso Kishimoto mit Sakura diesen Weg gegangen ist. Für mich neben Tenten der mit Abstand nervigste Charakter. 

Aber sonst hat Kishimoto doch ein paar richtig gute und emotionale Sachen gebracht, wie die Itachi-Hintergrundgeschichte oder auch generell die Situation von Naruto als Kind, das war einfach brutal. Wobei es da durchaus ein paar Logikfehler gibt. 
Der Sandaime Hokage hat doch gewusst, das Naruto den Kyuubi in sich trägt, warum lässt er dann zu das Naruto derart schlecht behandelt wird? Ist doch ziemlich gefährlich für das ganze Dorf. 

Einige Charaktere fand ich auch richtig genial. Naruto fand ich, zumindest als Kind bzw junger Ninja war recht glaubwürdig und seine Entwicklung hat mir einfach gefallen. Kakashi ist einfach cool und gleichzeitig auch ziemlich komisch. Aber auch seine Hintergrundgeschichte macht ihn interessant. Shikamaru als absoluter Lieblingscharakter mit seiner Null-Bock Einstellung^^ Dazu noch Itachi, Orochimaru, Jiraiya oder Pain. 
Das Ende fand ich auch recht schwach, vor allem der Weg dahin war vl etwas zu viel des guten. 
Nichtsdestotrotz hab ich an Naruto übermäßig gute Erinnerungen. Es waren viele gute Kämpfe dabei, das Schicksal von Naruto selbst hat mich durchaus berührt, die Musikuntermalung war toll. 

Wie gesagt, der größte Kritikpunkt war für mich Sakura. Und dann halt die Filler, wobei Kishimoto dafür nix kann^^


----------



## BlackNeo (6. Mai 2015)

Joa, es gibt sonst noch n Paar Logikfehler, erst soll das Sharingan aus dem Byakugan entstanden sein, dann aus dem Rinnegan. Aber ich mag Naruto trotzdem, ich glaube sogar mehr als One Piece, weil mich Naruto emotional einfach mehr mitreißt.

Grade die Geschichte von Narutos Eltern fand ich cool, jetzt kämpft grade der Tsuchikage gegen den wiederauferstandenen Deidara, die Kämpfe werden immer besser


----------



## Leob12 (6. Mai 2015)

Das ist dadurch bedingt das man das Rinnegan als Legende oder Mythos angesehen hat. Man konnte zu diesem frühen Zeitpunkt nicht erklären bzw man hat es gar nicht gewusst, das Rinnegan und Sharingan aus dem Rinne Sharingan entstanden ist, da man lange Zeit weder vom Rinnegan und schon gar nicht vom Rinne Sharingan gewusst hat. 
Vielleicht hat Kishimoto zu dem Zeitpunkt auch noch nicht genau gewusst, wie er das erklären soll, für mich ist es jetzt aber kein wirklicher Logikfehler. 

Ach ja, News zu Digimon Tri: 
Kommt erst im November, und nicht als Serie, sondern als insgesamt 6 Filme.


----------



## Gripschi (7. Mai 2015)

soth schrieb:


> @Gripschi
> Spontan würde ich RahXephon sagen.
> 
> Neo, schau lieber was Interessantes an


Danke. Ist das was Ich meinte . Hab mir direkt die Englische Box gegönnt nach den ersten Folgen.

Bin jetzt mal auf Sword of Stranges gespannt. Hab hier die DVD rumliegen, für 8€ konnt Ich im Saturn nicht wiederstehen.


----------



## xNeo92x (8. Mai 2015)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Joa, es gibt sonst noch n Paar Logikfehler, erst soll das Sharingan aus dem Byakugan entstanden sein, dann aus dem Rinnegan. Aber ich mag Naruto trotzdem, ich glaube sogar mehr als One Piece, weil mich Naruto emotional einfach mehr mitreißt.
> 
> Grade die Geschichte von Narutos Eltern fand ich cool, jetzt kämpft grade der Tsuchikage gegen den wiederauferstandenen Deidara, die Kämpfe werden immer besser


Ja ich finde auch, dass Naruto deutlich emotionaler ist. Und die Behauptung über das Byakugan kam ja von einem Charakter aus dem Manga und nicht vom Autor selbst. Und verleiht dem ganzen eine gewisse Tiefe, weil die dargestellte Welt schon so alt ist, dass ehemalige Fakten zu Mythen wurden. Die Spannung entstand dann dadurch, dass diese Mythen wieder zu Fakten wurden.

Übrigens sind schon die ersten zwei Kapitel des neuen Naruto Mangas raus. Ab dem zweiten Kapitel sag ich nur: Spannung pur!


----------



## Leob12 (8. Mai 2015)

Ich weiß nicht, ich bin irgendwie kein Fan von Burrito und Salat^^


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (8. Mai 2015)

Salat  Also nee wie man überall solche Spitznamen bekommt. Das gleiche mit Brestia.


----------



## Gripschi (8. Mai 2015)

Also der Film Sword of Strangers hat sich gelohnt.
Tolle Story.


----------



## Leob12 (10. Mai 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Salat  Also nee wie man überall solche Spitznamen bekommt. Das gleiche mit Brestia.



Naja komm, Salada, Boruto^^ 
Einfach ein bisschen eindeutschen xD


----------



## Leob12 (12. Mai 2015)

Death Parade macht ja mal wirklich Laune. Starke erste zwei Folgen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (12. Mai 2015)

Ist halt typisch Madhouse Qualität  Mit Redline und NGNL ein gutes Trio wo jeder andere Gruppen anspricht. Weiter so!


----------



## Robonator (13. Mai 2015)

Death Parade ist recht gut, aber ich finde da hätten sie durchaus mehr draus machen können.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (13. Mai 2015)

Finde ich auch aber sie hatten keine Vorlage und machten aus ihrer älteren Reihe und ein paar Brainstorming Sitzungen Death Parade.


----------



## soth (13. Mai 2015)

Die Serie war eher mittelmäßig, das dafür "keine Vorlage existiert" -eigentlich hat eine Vorlage existiert, siehe YATP- entschuldigt das nicht, imho macht es das sogar noch schlimmer. Absolut kein Vergleich zu Redline.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (13. Mai 2015)

Naja mir hat das Konzept gut gefallen. Das man mehr rausholen kann, ist auch stets eine Sache. Der Hype und die eigenen Bedürfnisse sollen einfach noch realistisch sein. Wie gesagt jedem das seine.


----------



## soth (13. Mai 2015)

Das Konzept war gut, aber die Umsetzung mau. DieMesslatte wurde mit dem Video für das YATP festgelegt, an das kommt die Serie eben nicht heran. 
Das ist aber kein Einzelfall, siehe BRS.


----------



## Leob12 (13. Mai 2015)

Mal was anderes: Welchen Anime würdet ihr empfehlen, um jemand für Animes zu begeistern? Zielobjekt: Studentin, 20 Jahre alt, studiert Germanistik und Geschichte, sieht sich gerne so Serien wie GoT an. Hab mit ihr um einen Kaffee gewettet das ich einen Anime finde, der ihr gefällt^^ Sie hat bisher Amvs als Anime verstanden xD


----------



## Robonator (13. Mai 2015)

Ganz schwierig. Da müsste man schon wissen was sie für Genres mögen könnte. 
Nicht jeder kommt auch sofort mir Japanischen Dubs klar ^^


----------



## BlackNeo (13. Mai 2015)

Jup, das ist echt schwierig. Vielleicht Attack on Titan oder Elfenlied? Ich kenn GoT zwar nicht, aber da solls ja auch teilweise ziemlich blutig zugehen^^

Ansonsten was von den "Evergreens" der Anime wie Cowboy Bebop, Angel Beats, Psycho Pass, Elfenlied, Mirai Nikki, Death Note, etc.

Oder vielleicht mal SAO, das mochten bisher recht viele Leute die ich kenne, auch wenn sie sonst Animes eher abgeneigt waren^^


----------



## Lee (13. Mai 2015)

Angel Beats hat meiner Ex-Freundin auch auf Anhieb gefallen. Mirai Nikki, Elfenlied und auch Cowboy find ich für den Anfang untauglich. Da muss man etwas mehr drin sein.

Ansonsten würd ich alles empfehlen, was nicht gerade crazy ist (aka not to much moe, ecchi, gore). Shounen sind häufig gut. Sowas wie Zetsuen no Tempest, Full Metal Alchemist. Auch weil da erstmal nicht sooo viel Text vorkommt, denn das Lesen von Untertiteln ohne ein Wort zu verstehen ist anfangs ungewohnt.

Ghibli Filme sind auch nen Versuch wert. Mononoke Hime ist ja so ein Juwel. 
Bei meiner Ex haben noch funktioniert Usagi Drop und der Film "Ookami Kodomo Ame to Yuki". Machen sich besonders gut für nen romantischen Abend


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (13. Mai 2015)

Ich würde Zankyou no Terror empfehlen. Animationstechnisch sowie Thematisch interessant mit den zwei gegensätzliche Protagonisten (haben Gemeinsamkeiten in ihrer Kindheit aber die Persönlichkeit ist unterschiedlich, siehe Bezug zu Lisa). Zudem ist der Soundtrack 1A


----------



## Gripschi (13. Mai 2015)

Grad Evangelion 2.0 geschaut.
Arge Story Abweichung aber geniales Ende.

Selten solche Spannung gehabt 

Nächste Woche ist der 3er dran.


----------



## Leob12 (14. Mai 2015)

SnK hat nicht gefallen, hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen. ^^
Zankyou no Terror hab ich völlig vergessen, guter Tipp!  Mirai Nikki und Angel beats muss ich mir selbst noch ansehen 

Zu den Genres kann ich nicht so viel sagen, da sie mit Animes relativ wenig am Hut hat. Ihr gefallen halt so Sachen wie HdR/Hobbit oder GoT, sie ist eher ein Fan von Mittelalter bzw älteren Settings, also kein Mecha-Gedöns, das dürfte nicht begeistern. 

Auf meiner potenziellen Liste sind schonmal folgende Animes: 
Toradora
Zankyou no Terror

Eventuell noch Naruto, wobei man da ein paar Folgen braucht bis man drinnen ist. Theoretisch müsste Inuyasha vom Szenario ganz gut passen, mittelalterliches Japan, nicht ganz so schwer verständliche Geschichte, nur könnte es vielleicht zu kindisch wirken^^ 

Mir fällt gerade auf: Das verlängerte Wochenende wird Anime gesuchtet, ich hab selbst zu viele gute Teile noch immer nicht gesehen >.< Und den Kaffee will ich nicht verlieren xD


----------



## soth (14. Mai 2015)

Auf der Liste sollte das bereits erwähnte Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood stehen, Toradora würde ich streichen, falls nicht explizit nach Romance gefragt ist.
Ansonsten kannst du ihr ja mal die Kurzbeschreibungen zu Planetes, Monster, Shiki, Last Exile, Ergo Proxy, Cowboy Bebop und Death Note vorlegen.


----------



## Amon (14. Mai 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: Welchen Anime würdet ihr empfehlen, um jemand für Animes zu begeistern? Zielobjekt: Studentin, 20 Jahre alt, studiert Germanistik und Geschichte, sieht sich gerne so Serien wie GoT an. Hab mit ihr um einen Kaffee gewettet das ich einen Anime finde, der ihr gefällt^^ Sie hat bisher Amvs als Anime verstanden xD



Da gibt es nur einen, Akira!


----------



## Quppi (14. Mai 2015)

Ich hätte jetzt auch FMA:B genannt. Ich glaube, der ist für den Anfang gut geeignet, da er eigentlich ne solide Mischung aus allem hat 

Liest eigentlich jemand von euch Light Novels? Hab jetzt nach dem ich vom Anime begeistert war Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei (The irregular at magic highschool) als meine erste LN gelesen. Jedoch regt es mich grade auf, dass sie lizensiert wurde und Volume 1 auf Englisch im Herbst rauskommen soll. Nachdem ich die Fanübersetzung bis 14 gelesen habe, darf ich jetzt 4 Jahre warten, bis sie aufgeholt haben. Ist zum . Da bin ich wahrscheinlich sogar schneller mit Japanisch lernen, und das Original lesen .
Tut mir Leid, musste grade aber mal bisschen Frust abbauen.


----------



## Leob12 (16. Mai 2015)

Death Parade gestern abgeschlossen. Guter Anime für Zwischendurch, leider hat man da viel Potenzial verschenkt. Wer ihn nicht gesehen hat und mal ne Abwechslung braucht, viel falsch macht man damit nicht. 
Auch der bisher einzige Anime, bei dem ich das Opening jedes Mal komplett angesehen habe  

Nun ist SAO dran, mal sehen ob an dem Hype (auch wenn ich etwas spät dran bin xD) wirklich was dran ist. Die ersten 2 Folgen waren zwar ok, aber nicht außergewöhnlich. Das ganze Szenario ist irgendwie nicht frisch, und ein paar Logikfragen haben sich mir schon aufgetan.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (16. Mai 2015)

Verwerf deine Pläne schnell wieder und schau zur Abwechslung eine gut geschriebene Horrorgeschichte wie die von Higurashi.


----------



## Leob12 (17. Mai 2015)

Bäh, SAO nach 6 Folgen abgebrochen. 

Keine Action, keine Comedy, Story vorhersehbar, Szenario gefühlt schon 1000x gesehen, Logikfehler (Spieler sind über 1 Monat an das Spielgerät angeschlossen?), ne, noch 19 Folgen drücke ich momentan nicht durch. 
Obwohl die letzten Animes Deadman Wonderland und Death parade waren, wobei Death Parade gegen SAO wie ein 10/10-Anime wirkt trotz allen Schwächen. 

Als nächstes ist wohl Code Geass dran. Irgendwelche Einwände?^^


----------



## Robonator (17. Mai 2015)

> Keine Action, keine Comedy, Story vorhersehbar, Szenario gefühlt schon 1000x gesehen, Logikfehler (Spieler sind über 1 Monat an das Spielgerät angeschlossen?),


Action gibt es doch des öfteren, grade in den letzten ~10 Folgen?  
Story fand ich nun auch nicht unbedingt soo vorhersehbar wie in anderen Animes und bezüglich deinem Logikfehler: Das wird doch ebenfalls im Anime erklärt?  
Das Szenario war für mich auch neu, hab aber auch sonst nur Log Horizon mal angeschaut aber das mochte ich nicht^^


----------



## Leob12 (17. Mai 2015)

Naja generell dieses "in einem Spiel gefangen sein".


----------



## soth (17. Mai 2015)

Und in welchen Serien/Filmen gibt es das sonst noch?


----------



## Leob12 (17. Mai 2015)

soth schrieb:


> Und in welchen Serien/Filmen gibt es das sonst noch?



Puh, fällt mir auf die schnelle nichts ein^^
Mir persönlich  kommt es halt recht langweilig vor. Hab gestern zwar noch 3 Folgen nachgeschoben und es wurde etwas besser, aber so richtig will der Funke einfach nicht überspringen.  Kirito ist für mich einfach uninteressant. Dazu fehlt mir einfach das Element, was meine Neugier weckt und weswegen ich interessiert bleibe. Bisher ist die Musik das beste an dem Anime, die ist ganz gut. Die Kämpfe, die Charaktere oder Comedy, flasht mich nicht wirklich. 
Vermutlich werde ich den Anime dennoch durchdrücken, weil ich ungern einen neuen Anime anfange solange ich den alten nicht abgeschlossen habe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (17. Mai 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Puh, fällt mir auf die schnelle nichts ein^^
> Mir persönlich  kommt es halt recht langweilig vor. Hab gestern zwar noch 3 Folgen nachgeschoben und es wurde etwas besser, aber so richtig will der Funke einfach nicht überspringen.  Kirito ist für mich einfach uninteressant. Dazu fehlt mir einfach das Element, was meine Neugier weckt und weswegen ich interessiert bleibe. Bisher ist die Musik das beste an dem Anime, die ist ganz gut. Die Kämpfe, die Charaktere oder Comedy, flasht mich nicht wirklich.
> Vermutlich werde ich den Anime dennoch durchdrücken, weil ich ungern einen neuen Anime anfange solange ich den alten nicht abgeschlossen habe.



Dann mach lediglich den ersten Part und zwar bis zur Befreiung in SAO der zweite Teil übertrumpft es mit Lächerlichkeit .


----------



## Leob12 (17. Mai 2015)

Ich hab schon gehört das es dann steil bergab geht. Liege ich mit Harem-Gedöns richtig oder verwechsel ich da etwas?^^ Per se hab ich nix gegen Harem, nur hab ich dafür DxD ^^


----------



## Quppi (17. Mai 2015)

Ne Harem ist da nicht viel. Kirito und Azuna? bleiben sich treu. Bezüglich Death Parade: Den fand ich auch ganz nett für Zwischendurch. Auch das Opening hab ich mir jedes mal angehört  Ich finds nur voll mies so ein mega happy Opening mit dem Anime zu verbinden Den einzigen anderen Anime, wo ich das Opening jedes mal gehört habe ist Dusk Maiden of Amnesia.
Und mit Code Geass machste auf jeden Fall nichts falsch. Er ist so ein bisschen wie Death Note + Mecha.


----------



## Leob12 (17. Mai 2015)

Quppi schrieb:


> Ne Harem ist da nicht viel. Kirito und Azuna? bleiben sich treu. Bezüglich Death Parade: Den fand ich auch ganz nett für Zwischendurch. Auch das Opening hab ich mir jedes mal angehört  Ich finds nur voll mies so ein mega happy Opening mit dem Anime zu verbinden Den einzigen anderen Anime, wo ich das Opening jedes mal gehört habe ist Dusk Maiden of Amnesia.
> Und mit Code Geass machste auf jeden Fall nichts falsch. Er ist so ein bisschen wie Death Note + Mecha.



Der Gegensatz zwischen eher positivem Opening und dunklen Animethema wurde sicher bewusst so gewählt. Deswegen fand ich es ziemlich gelungen.

Edit: 
SAO Folge 15. 
Wieso konnte die Action die ersten 10 Folgen nicht ähnlich sein? 
Und das "Ende" war irgendwie unlogisch. 
Kirito und alle anderen Charaktere sind mir immer noch ziemlich egal, es wird aber ne Spur besser.


----------



## Leob12 (23. Mai 2015)

SAO abgeschlossen. 
Charaktere blass und austauschbar. 
Action teilweise richtig gut, oft aber nur Durchschnitt. 
Romance und Drama, ne, hat mich nicht berührt. 
Der zweite Antagonist war einfach nur lächerlich. Minderwertigkeitskomplex, Eifersucht und Machtgier. Hat für mich nicht funktioniert. Man wollte ihn als diabolisches A-Loch hinstellen, aber ich fand es unfreiwillig komisch. 
Musik war gut, Animation ebenso. 

Fazit: Durchschnitt, bestenfalls. Ich bin relativ gleichgültig vor dem Schirm gesessen, die ganze Zeit über. Teilweise hab ich vor Unverständnis den Kopf geschüttelt, teilweise hab ich mir an den Kopf gegriffen weil da meiner Ansicht nach, vor allem actionmäßig mehr drin gewesen wäre. 
Den Hype verstehe ich keineswegs.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (23. Mai 2015)

Und ich habe es dir von Anfang an gesagt, die ersten drei Episoden anschauen und dann fanfictions lesen, die sind weitaus besser


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Mai 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Nun ist SAO dran, mal sehen ob an dem Hype (auch wenn ich etwas spät dran bin xD) wirklich was dran ist.


Nope, nicht wirklich.
Die ersten ~14 Folgen waren aber OK; die nächsten 11 sind echt ekelhaft...

Da würd ich dir lieber Log Horizon ans Herz legen...


----------



## Leob12 (23. Mai 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Und ich habe es dir von Anfang an gesagt, die ersten drei Episoden anschauen und dann fanfictions lesen, die sind weitaus besser


Die ersten paar Folgen fand ich ja stink langweilig. Dann wurde es besser und der zweite Teil ist einfach nur naja, sagen wir schwach.

Log Horizon habe ich mir mal vermerkt, aber momentan hab ich genug von solchen Animes. 
Jetzt kommt endlich Code Geass dran.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Mai 2015)

Log Horizon is ganz anders, lass dich da nicht von SOA beeinflussen, das hat NICHTS miteinander zu tun, außer das Setting...
Ist natürlich schade, dass du erst SOA geschaut hast, welches auch ich nicht so besonders toll find.

Log Horizon hab ich aber bisher 3x geschaut 

ARS Nova bekommt von mir auch 'ne klare Empfehlung!


----------



## Leob12 (23. Mai 2015)

Naja wenn Log Horizon besser sein sollte, dann passt es ja. Lieber man hat etwas niedrigere Erwartungen und wird dann positiv überrascht als umgekehrt. 
Ist log Horizon actionlastiger? Die Action war in SAO nämlich recht dürftig.


----------



## Gripschi (23. Mai 2015)

Nicht unbedingt.

Ich find die Story sehr Intetsannt und auch die Probleme die auftreten.

Der Eng Dub ist sehr gut 

Lohnt sich


----------



## Leob12 (23. Mai 2015)

Code Geass hat mich von Anfang an neugierig gemacht.
Sieht interessant aus. 

Endlich mal ein Antiheld. Rache ist zwar kein schönes Motiv, aber glaubwürdig.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (24. Mai 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Code Geass hat mich von Anfang an neugierig gemacht.
> Sieht interessant aus.
> 
> Endlich mal ein Antiheld. Rache ist zwar kein schönes Motiv, aber glaubwürdig.



Ist ein Klassiker, Lelouch weiss was er macht. Ist auf dem Level von I'm gay  (Yagami). Die erste Staffel ist was besonders und das Ending der letzten Staffel 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Gripschi (24. Mai 2015)

Code Geass ist echt zu empfehlen 

Das Ende werd Ich nie vergessen, sooft sowas gewünscht und doch nie gesehen.

Bin jetzt fast mit Evangelion durch, sind bald mal die alten Filme dran.

3.33 hab Ich mir grad auf ebay geschossen.

RahXepohn muss ich auch weiter schauen, richtig guter Anfang . Nur sind die Stimmen bissel leise darum teils schwierig zu folgen. Zumal Ich den Eng Dub hab.

Im Sinne dessen X Die Serie hat auch einen Platz bei mir, leider nicht als DVDs aber war neben Gundam mein erster Anime gewesen.


----------



## meik19081999 (24. Mai 2015)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Code Geass ist echt zu empfehlen
> 
> Das Ende werd Ich nie vergessen, sooft sowas gewünscht und doch nie gesehen.
> 
> ...



Code Geass hat mich von anfang an so richtig gefesselt, und ich musste es innerhalb ein laar Tagen durchschauen.
Hat echt Spaß gemacht der Anime, vorallem das Ende war wirklich geil, war wirklich mal was anderes, doch der Satz, den Lelouche sagt am Ende fand ich auch gut.
Achtung Spoiler! 


Spoiler



Wer andere tötet,  sollte auch bereit sein getötet zu werden. oder so in die art xD


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Mai 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ist log Horizon actionlastiger?


Ich fand es sehr spannend und episch.

Aber Action gibt es in der ersten Staffel so gut wie gar nicht. Dafür aber durchtriebene Brillenträger, die immer wieder für eine Überraschung gut sind...

Allerdings ist das, was in einer Folge passiert, zum Teil echt wenig...

Aber es ist verdammt spannend


----------



## Leob12 (24. Mai 2015)

Ok, ich hört sich ganz gut an, wird nach Code Geass geschaut. 
Das in einer Folge wenig passiert kenne ich von HxH, zumindest im Chimera Ant Arc, dort hat man die 20 Minuten auch ausgedehnt und es kam richtig gut rüber. 

Bisher ist Code Geass wirklich hervorragend, und ich musste in den ersten 6 Episoden mehr lachen als in SAO insgesamt. Vor allem die Szene mit der Katze xD
CC ist auch cool Lelouch gegenüber "You don´t have to answer if you don´t want to. That´s how I do it".


----------



## Gripschi (24. Mai 2015)

Die Dialoge sin richtig Nice.

Ich jenn die 2te Season im Eng Dub gut da Ich beim konvertieren die falsche Spur rausschmiss, irwas musste Ich in den Pausen gucken.

Jaja die Brillenträger . In der 2. Staffel hat der gute eindeutig einen "diabolischen" Plan


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Mai 2015)

Was ich auch empfehlen würde, wäre Outbreak Company.

Das ist auch für gute Lacher zu haben 
Leider aber viiiiiiieel zu kurz...


----------



## Gripschi (26. Mai 2015)

Grad mit dem 2ten Standalone Complex von Ghost in the Shell fertig gdschaut.

Das Ende mit den kleinen Tamos fand ich richtig traurig.


----------



## Robonator (26. Mai 2015)

Einer von euch mal Bakuman geschaut? 
Wäre sonst von mir noch ein kleiner Tipp. Ich fand ihn absolut genial und er ist einer meiner liebsten


----------



## -Atlanter- (26. Mai 2015)

> Bisher ist Code Geass wirklich hervorragend, und ich musste in den ersten 6 Episoden mehr lachen als in SAO insgesamt.


Da hätte ich auch nix anderes erwartet. Code Geass ist für einer meiner absoluten Favouriten im Bereich SciFi-Anime.

Von SAO habe ich schon viel gehört, dass es so berühmt und erfolgreich sein soll, aber bisher bin ich dazu gekommen es anzuschauen, wahrscheinlich ist das sogar besser wenn ich SAO nicht schaue. Genau genommen schaue ich bereits seit über 2 Jahren eher selten / unregelmäßig Animes, aber wieder mehr lese und TV schaue.


----------



## Leob12 (26. Mai 2015)

Wenn du wirklich nix anderes mehr zu tun hast, kannst du SAO anschauen, wirklich gut ist das nicht. 
Musik ist aber ziemlich stark, und die Animation gefällt mir auch. Story, Charaktere, ne, das ist nicht die Stärke. Mich hat der Anime bestenfalls kalt gelassen, wie man so schön sagt. Bei anderen Animes fieber ich durchaus mit den einzelnen Charakteren mit, bei SAO waren sie mir wurscht^^ 
Teilweise hab ich mir gedacht: XY stirbt sicher gleich, damit alles etwas dramatischer wird. 2 Minuten später war es dann so weit. 
Oft hab ich auch wirklich die Augen überdreht ob der dämlichen oder klischeehaften "Handlung". 

SAO ist für mich definitiv overhypt wie kein anderer Anime. 
Man kann auch über SnK sagen was man will, dort hat man aber wenigstens coole Kampfszenen, Blut, einige unerwartete Wendungen und ein paar gute Charaktere (Erwin, Levi <3)


----------



## Gripschi (26. Mai 2015)

SAO ist ein guter Anime. Mehr leider nicht.
Die 1. Hälfte ist f. mich sehr genial.

Der Rest so LaLa, in der Light Novel komnt das besser rüber.

Grad in der 2ten Hälfte haben Sie was weggelassen was f. die spätere Handlung wichtig ist.
Nähmlich Jontumhein.
Mit Handlung mein Ich die 2te Staffel.

AoT hat seine Momente , der Manga ist was die Story angeht ein Ticken besser.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (26. Mai 2015)

Für Kampfszenen kann man die Ufotable Produkte wie Fate Zero und UBW anschauen oder die Kara no Kyoukai Filme. Ansonsten noch PP.


----------



## soth (26. Mai 2015)

SAO ist absolut mittelmäßig


----------



## Kinguin (26. Mai 2015)

Verstehe echt nur Bahnhof,also kurz bisschen was überflogen aber mir persönlich sagen die meisten Serien nix.
Aber ich mochte FMA Brotherhood ziemlich,fand das war ein super Anime mit einer verdammt guten Story,hat mich richtig gepackt.
Ansonsten habe ich mal den Reborn Manga gelesen von einem Kumpel,hat mir auch gefallen. 
So das wars dann glaub ich auch schon,sonst kenne ich bloss die Standardsachen wie Death Note oder One Piece


----------



## Leob12 (27. Mai 2015)

Gripschi schrieb:


> SAO ist ein guter Anime. Mehr leider nicht.
> Die 1. Hälfte ist f. mich sehr genial.
> 
> Der Rest so LaLa, in der Light Novel komnt das besser rüber.
> ...



Ein guter Anime? 
Gut (nicht sehr gut oder herausragend) sind für mich beispielsweise Fairy Tail, Death Parade oder Shingeki no Kyojin.

SAO ist Durchschnitt, mehr nicht. 
Da fand ich sogar Deadman Wonderland besser, einfach wegen der Superkräfte und dem ganzen Szenario an sich. 
Was macht SAO interessant? Es wurde zu wenig auf den MMO-Faktor eingegangen, Action kann es nicht sein, da gab es vielleicht 3 gute Momente, Romance auch nicht, Drama auch nicht, Comedy auch nicht. Was bleibt dann noch über? 
Die Charaktere? Kirito ist langweilig und blass, Azuna ist da etwas besser, lockert das ganze teilweise auf, aber im Grunde auch absolut austauschbar. Sugu ist doch auch nur dabei, und irgendwie das Gefühl von Romance bzw Drama zu erzeugen, es wirkt einfach alles so gezwungen und aufgesetzt.

Was ich noch jedem empfehlen kann der einfach Unterhaltung und Comedy will: Beelzebub. Allein bei der Idee muss ich schon lachen. Satan-Junior wählt einen Schlägertypen aus um ihn großzuziehen und ihn bestmöglich darauf vorzubereiten, die Erde zu zerstören^^. Da gab es so viele witzige Szenen xD


----------



## soth (27. Mai 2015)

Es ist halt auch vieles Geschmacksache. 
Death Parade konnte bspw. die hohen Erwartungen erfüllen, ist insgesamt aber immer noch über Durchschnitt. Fairy Tail ist nur ein weiterer Endlos-Shounen und Shingeki no Kyojin ist so gehypt, dass er die Erwartungen niemals erfüllen kann  Hayate no Gotoku, repetetiv ohne Ende, ...

Für Unterhaltung, Comedy und dreckige Witze gibt es auch noch Yondemasu, Azazel-san und wie immer machen die passenden Subs die Serie noch besser


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Mai 2015)

Was auch sehr gut ist und einer meiner Lieblingsanimes, neben Log Horizon und Ars Nova:

Outbreak Company. DAS ist auch genial. Insbesondere Petrarca (oder so).


----------



## Leob12 (27. Mai 2015)

Fairy Tail hat für mich auch seine gute Seiten. Gut war in meiner Definition etwas über dem Durchschnitt, nicht mehr. Ja, der Anime/Manga hat seine Mangel, trotzdem gibts da auch gute Seiten. Und die gefallen mir wesentlich besser als jene von SAO. Zu anderen langen Shonen fehlt aber ein großes Stück (One Piece, Naruto).


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (27. Mai 2015)

Was für ein Stück? Hatte Fairy Tail vor Jahren ab Chapter 18 etwa gesehen und da war es eine willkommene Abwechslung zu Naruto. 

Aber wie überall steigen die Anforderung und die Story hat wie bei One Piece über die Zeit an "Plot" gewonnen. Schau dir mal die Charakter Modelle von Lucy, Nami und Robin zu Beginn und Heute an. Nicht das das per se jetzt etwas schlechtes ist, aber mit guten Empfehlung bekannter Animes und Geheimtipps doch sehr casual.


----------



## BlackNeo (27. Mai 2015)

Also ich muss sagen von den drei großen Shounen die ich bisher gesehen habe (One Piece, Naruto, Fairy Tail) gefällt mir Naruto am besten, weil es interessantere Nebenstorys hat und man mehr mitfühlen kann. Zudem fand ich die Openings besser^^

Fairy Tail ist aber alles andere als schlecht, ich würde es noch über One Piece platzieren, weil sich OP seit ca. 2 Jahren einfach elend in die Länge zieht.


----------



## Leob12 (27. Mai 2015)

Naruto hat einen besseren Hauptcharakter, die Welt ist komplexer, die Verbindungen zwischen den Charakteren sind ausgefeilter, die Charaktere haben nicht so eine Plot-Armor, es gibt mehr Dramatik. Ich sag ja nicht das es schlecht ist, Fairy tail hat mich auch gut unterhalten, nur Naruto gefällt mir als Ganzes einfach besser.


----------



## Gripschi (27. Mai 2015)

Wunderbares  Beisspiel f. Subjektive Wahrnehmung.

Mir gefällt Fairy Tail auch besser. Aber Naruto hat seine Momente. Besonders Kakaschi.

Deshalb ist SAO f. mich gut z.b., weil ich es so empfinde.

Wer Story mag, soll sich mal X Die Serie anttuen lohnt auch.


----------



## Leob12 (27. Mai 2015)

Was hat SAO bitte? Romance? Action? Drama? Tiefgründige Charaktere? 
Klar ist es eine subjektive Wahrnehmung, das liegt nunmal in der Natur der Wahrnehmung an sich. 

Vielleicht kannst du mich ja vom Gegenteil überzeugen, nämlich das SAO wirklich actionreich, dramatisch und romantisch ist. 
Ich hab kein Problem damit wenn du es so empfindest, aber irgendeine Begründung dafür wäre nicht schlecht, sonst steht es halt einfach so im Raum. 

Es mag auch Leute geben die Animes wie Trinity Seven, KissXSis oder Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaiou feiern, nur ich hab da halt aus meiner Sicht mehrere Gründe dafür, warum das objektiv nicht wirklich hochklassige Animes sein können. 

Abergut, mag vielleicht auch zu weit gehen. Manche gehen halt auch danach wie gut die Animes unterhalten haben. Gibts auch wieder Für und Wider, aber das kann man sich ja gut ausdiskutieren


----------



## Gripschi (27. Mai 2015)

Hmh. Ich weiß nicht wie Ich es ausdrücken soll.

Aber Ich will dich nicht über zeugen, ehr will Ich sagen das man die Meinung nicht Allgemein Gültig machen sollte. Also keine Kritik an dir 

Mir gefällt die Idee dahinter, die Umsetzung in der 1. Hälfte besonders. 
Die Charaktere wirken glaubwürdig (meistens). Grad das PK Thema in SAO und die menschlichen Abgründe.

Und weil es faszinierend ist, da Ich denke das soetwas kommt.

Für mich ist Action Romance Drama nocht das Urteil f. die Bewertung. Vielmehr wie Ich es im gesammten sehe bzw. Interpretiere.

Die erste Hälfte war f. mich ein guter Anime.

Die Elfen Story kommt in den Light Novels besser rüber. Im Anime ist die 2. Hälfte durchschnittlich.


Ich schau relativ wenige Animes, weil die wenigsten mich reizen.
Evangelion hat es geschafft, die Filme davon auch.



Am Ende ist es rein Subjektiv. Zu SAO noch gesagt sind die meisten meiner Freunde sich einig er ist gut bis die Alfheim Saga beginnt.

Ich geh danach etwas ist Gut wenn es mir gefällt. Ich schau solche Serien mehrmals, wäre es nicht meins würde Ich es nicht machen.


----------



## Leob12 (27. Mai 2015)

Gerade auf das Thema PK und menschliche Abgründe wurde zu wenig eingegangen. Da war mir zu viel Friede Freude Eierkuchen. Da war kein Betrug, keine Hinterlist, vor allem nicht an den Hauptcharakteren. Wenn dann haben irgendwelche unwichtigen nebencharaktere dafür herhalten müssen und Kirito durfte dann heldenhaft einspringen. 
Da hätte man viel mehr darauf eingehen können und meiner Meinung auch sollen, dann wäre es besser geworden. So finden sich die zwei halt in einer doch relativ friedlichen Welt, wie gesagt, mir fehlen hier einfach dramatische Szenen, romantische Szenen, da war nix. Ich konnte sehr oft auch vorhersagen was passiert, weil teilweise die Klischees einfach zu stark bedient wurden. 

Für mich sind die Genres sehr wohl ein Grund für die Beurteilung, schließlich macht die Mischung auch den Anime an sich aus. Mir ist man da auf fast alles viel zu oberflächlich und nur bruchstückhaft eingegangen was schade war, denn da wäre mehr drin gewesen. 

Es gibt wirklich so viele gute Animes, die SAO in den Boden stampfen, deswegen finde ich den Hype um die Serie einfach übertrieben und oft auch ungerechtfertigt.


----------



## -Kerby- (28. Mai 2015)

Ohja, zu OP kann ich auch nur beistimmen.
Das hat sich elendlang gezogen, aber jetzt passiert endlich mal was.
Es kommen "alte, totgeglaubte" Figuren zurück
und endlich ist Doflamingo der Nächste.
Ich konnte den Kerl noch nie ausstehen.

Der dritte Arc von Naruto reisst mich aber gerade total mit 
Wirklich heftig.

Meine Reihenfolge wäre:
1. Naruto
2. Elfenlied
3. Deadman Wonderland
4. One Piece

Mehr kenn ich ehrlich gesagt nichtmal.

Warte sehr auf die Naruto Hiden Romane!
Kommen dieses Jahr im November auf Englisch und erzählt die Geschichte zwischen dem 2. und 3. Arc.


----------



## -Kerby- (28. Mai 2015)

Doppelpost, sorry -_-


----------



## Gripschi (28. Mai 2015)

Naja ich vergleiche Animes nur miteinander wenn Sie die gleiche Grundidee haben. Ich würd jetzt auch nicht Ghost in the Shell mit SAO vergleichen da dies Grundlegend andere Welten sind.

Bei SAO gibt es da nur Log Horizon und das Company dingens.
Im ganzen find Ich Log Horizon besser, bei SAO ist f. Mich fie 1. hälfte gut.

Und Ich hab nie gesagt der Hype ist gerechtfertigt, am Ende bildet sich jeder seine eigene Meinung.

OP hat gut Fahrt bekommen 
Bin da auch sehr gespannt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (28. Mai 2015)

Dann kannst du noch DanMachi hinzufügen. Wird sich halt zeigen ob der zweite Part in die gleiche Richtung einschlägt.


----------



## Leob12 (28. Mai 2015)

Lies dir den Manga von Deadman Wonderland durch, der ist hochklassig. Bei der Serie hat man da leider so viel weggelassen. Außerdem geht der Manga schon viel weiter.

Wenn dir Shonen wie OP oder Naruto gefallen, schau dir HunterXHunter. Die ersten 3 Folgen waren für mich etwas zäh, danach ging es aber gut weiter. Es gibt keine Filler und fast 150 Episoden  
HxH hat ähnlich wie OP eine große, unbekannte Welt und richtig gute Charaktere die alle ziemlich verschieden sind. Definitiv zu empfehlen. 

Heute morgen um 04:00 Uhr mit Code Geass fertig geworden. Konnte ab Folge 20 nicht mehr abdrehen, einfach großartig. Für mich einer der besten Animes die ich je gesehen habe. Die zweite Staffel scheint ja nicht schwächer zu sein. 
Anfangs hatte ich Zweifel an Lelouch, aber gerade weil er Fehler macht, an seinen Idealen zweifelt und weil er nicht dieser 0815 Superheld ist, deswegen passt er da gut rein. Auch wurde der Faktor "Zufall" gut eingebaut, es war nie an den haaren herbeigezogen oder sonstwas, sondern hat gepasst, es gab oft eine Überraschung nach der anderen. 
An Suzaku hatte ich auch Zweifel, aber er passt als Gegenstück. 
Was ich noch so hervorragend finde: Die Welt, die Politik, es ist glaubwürdig, der Hintergrund ist durchaus ernst und es ist nicht dieses Gut/Böse Schwarzweiß-Denken. Das war es vielleicht am Anfang, danach wurde es kamen aber immer mehr Grauschattierungen hinzu, wenn man es so sagen kann.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Mai 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Es gibt wirklich so viele gute Animes, die SAO in den Boden stampfen, deswegen finde ich den Hype um die Serie einfach übertrieben und oft auch ungerechtfertigt.


Agreed.

Und können wir das so langsam mal dabei belassen?
Ich find nicht, dass SAO ein Anime ist, der besonders verteidigt werden müsste. Wenn es Leute gibt, die diesen Anime nicht mögen, so what? DAS ist ihr gutes Recht!
Hört bitte auf, dieses Teil so dermaßen in den Himmel zu loben...

Oh und wo wir gerade dabei sind:
Hat jemand von euch schon mal Log Horizon gesehen?
Wenn nicht, bitte mal nachholen!

DAS ist ein Klasse Anime!
Oder Aoki Hagane no Arpegio. Insbesondere die Szene wo das Lied Silver Sky gespielt wird....
Gut, der CGI Style mag etwas irritieren. Aber Takao ist einfach göttlich  
Auch dieser Anime ist viiel zu kurz....

Oder No Game No Life...

Aber jetzt mal der Schwanzvergleich:
Hier mal meine Anime Liste.
StefanP | Anime-Planet

Wie schaut es bei euch aus, was habt ihr so alles geschaut?


----------



## Leob12 (29. Mai 2015)

No Game No Life war genial. Artstyle, Story, Charaktere. Nur das Shiro so sexualisiert wurde hat mich etwas gestört. Trotzdem richtig cooler Anime und ich hoffe stark auf eine Fortsetzung. 

Da kann ich nicht mithalten. 
Hab aber erst im November mit Animes angefangen, also abseits der Mainstream-Sachen bzw RTLII-Animes. 
https://proxer.me/user/362698/anime#top

Gestern Abend mit Angel Beats angefangen. Ganz ok, optisch ziemlich schön, haut mich sonst aber noch nicht vom Hocker.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (29. Mai 2015)

Halt Madhouse Qualität  

Die Hauptprotagonisten waren OP, zusammen stark aber alleine doch hoffnungslos verloren. Das verleiht ihnen  mehr Menschlichkeit. Steph war mit Jibril der Fanservice aber auch die hatten ihre Momente. Witzig und unterhaltsam war die Show sowieso. 

Auch hat es mir vom Setting zu uns Spielern gut gepasst. Erfrischend war es auch nachdem ich GITS, PP und Fate Zero angeschaut habe.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Kinguin (29. Mai 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Naruto hat einen besseren Hauptcharakter, die Welt ist komplexer, die Verbindungen zwischen den Charakteren sind ausgefeilter, die Charaktere haben nicht so eine Plot-Armor, es gibt mehr Dramatik. Ich sag ja nicht das es schlecht ist, Fairy tail hat mich auch gut unterhalten, nur Naruto gefällt mir als Ganzes einfach besser.



Bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt würde ich dir Recht geben bzgl Naruto,aber spätestens mit diesen AsspullPowerUps, den absurden Stärkeverhältnissen und dem Verschwinden des Ninjatums hat dieser Manga viel an Glanz verloren.
Und irgendwann gingen mir die Flashback auf den Zeiger.
One Piece hat sich hingegen mit den Jahren echt gut gesteigert, wobei ich seit dem Marineford Arc nicht mehr ganz so überzeugt bin, aber mit dem älter werden steigt auch der eigene Anspruch.


----------



## Leob12 (29. Mai 2015)

Naja, Hashirama und Madara waren auch schon zu "Lebzeiten" OP^^

Ich fand den Kyuubi Chakra Mode eigentlich ziemlich geil. Nur der Sennin Mode wäre halt viel zu wenig gewesen und irgendwann musste Naruto das Chakra von Kurama nutzen lernen. Minato hat es ja auch geschafft.

Die vielen Flashbacks gab bzw gibt es ja nur im Anime.


----------



## Kinguin (29. Mai 2015)

Ja aber das hat einfach nichts mehr mit dem Universum zu tun,was Kishimoto eins geschaffen hat.
Und ja natürlich waren die Fähigkeiten bzw Transformationen cool anzusehen (und auch zu erwarten). 
Grade den Senin Modus fand ich klasse,hier nutzte Naruto aber seinen Verstand und musste abwägen,wie weit er gehen kann,später fehlt einem das überwiegend.
Den Rest packe ich mal in den Spoiler( lesen sollten es nur die,die den Manga durch haben)



Spoiler



Wieso sieht der BijuuModus von Naruto so anders aus?
Und wieso bekamen Sasuke und Naruto solche derartigen PowerUps (besonders die Rikudo Kraft),während andere Charakter zu Statisten wurden und man sogar die Rolle der Kage nicht mehr ernst nehmen kann?
War Naruto nicht auch das arme Waisenkind? Nein am Ende ist er die Reinkarnation von einem Gott ,dabei hieß es anfangs in Naruto,dass auch Leute wie Lee,Ino,Choji oder Hinata etwas bringen können,auch wenn sie nicht mit super Talent oder einer super Genetik ausgestattet sind.
Auch grundsätzlich finde ich Narutos Technikenvielfalt mager,stattdessen spamt er Rasengans und Bunshins,selbst die Bijudama schien keine besondere Trumpfkarte mehr zu sein.
Das Ganze entwickelte sich einfach absurd stärketechnisch,auch die aktuellen Kage wirken im Vergleich zu Hashirama,Madara,Naruto und Sasuke einfach wie Witzfiguren,dabei sind das richtig tolle Charaktere gewesen.
Und von Sakuras Rolle müssen wir gar nicht reden....
Auch hat Kishimoto einige wichtige Regeln seines Systems gebrochen bzw nicht mehr beachtet ,was einfach schade ist.
Darunter das Spamen der Chakra Attacken oder das Kakashi das Perfekte Susanno von Obito bekam.



Ich weiß ich kritisiere in dem Spoiler viel,und vor allem betrifft es den letzten Arc.
Glaube ich könnte noch mehr nennen,das war zudem einfach drauf losgeschrieben. ^^
Es gab durch aus auch Höhepunkte und fantastische Szenen,und Naruto bleibt ein guter Manga,trotzdem bin ich mit dem Verlauf des Kriegsarcs nicht zufrieden.

PS: das mit den Fb stimmt natürlich.


----------



## Leob12 (30. Mai 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ja aber das hat einfach nichts mehr mit dem Universum zu tun,was Kishimoto eins geschaffen hat.
> Und ja natürlich waren die Fähigkeiten bzw Transformationen cool anzusehen (und auch zu erwarten).
> Grade den Senin Modus fand ich klasse,hier nutzte Naruto aber seinen Verstand und musste abwägen,wie weit er gehen kann,später fehlt einem das überwiegend.
> Den Rest packe ich mal in den Spoiler( lesen sollten es nur die,die den Manga durch haben)


Doch, eigentlich hat es sehr viel mit dem Universum zu tun, nämlich mit dem Ursprung von Uchiha bzw Senju, der Entstehung von Chakra und der Nutzung von Chakra als Ursprung der Ninjas überhaupt. 




Spoiler






> Wieso sieht der BijuuModus von Naruto so anders aus?


Inwiefern anders? Es gab ja im Prinzip zwei davon. Der erste war aber nicht perfekt und beim zweiten war er dann mit Kurama vollkommen synchron. 


> Und wieso bekamen Sasuke und Naruto solche derartigen PowerUps (besonders die Rikudo Kraft),während andere Charakter zu Statisten wurden und man sogar die Rolle der Kage nicht mehr ernst nehmen kann?


Ganz ehrlich, der Gegner war Edo Tensei Madara, quasi unsterblich und mit unbegrenztem Chakravorrat. Dazu mit dem erweckten Rinnegan. 
Außerdem waren die allermeisten Hokage im Endeffekt ziemlich schwach. Onoki war uralt und gegen jeden anderen Gegner hätte er vermutlich besser ausgesehen. Ao fehlt eine Hand, und der Gegner war Madara. Mei ist überhaupt ziemlich schwach, Gaara ebenso. Bleibt Tsunade, die halt außer Taijutsu und Heilungsjutsus recht wenig kann. Gegen einen Gegner der schneller ist, besser im Taijutsu ist und gegen physische Treffer quasi immun ist hat Tsunade einen schweren Stand. Tsunade hätte ja auch gegen Pain haushoch verloren. 
Es wäre nicht so das die Hokage schwach gewesen wären, aber gegen Madara unter diesen Voraussetzungen hätte jeder verloren. 


> War Naruto nicht auch das arme Waisenkind? Nein am Ende ist er die Reinkarnation von einem Gott ,dabei hieß es anfangs in Naruto,dass auch Leute wie Lee,Ino,Choji oder Hinata etwas bringen können,auch wenn sie nicht mit super Talent oder einer super Genetik ausgestattet sind.


 Hinata war wichtig während des Kampfes gegen den Juubi. Ino oder Choji waren einfach "outclassed", muss man ganz klar sagen, ebenso wie Lee. Aber sie waren nie die stärksten, auch von Beginn an. Im Team mit Shikamaru gut, alleine ziemlich hilflos, vor allem gegen starke Gegner. 
Ja, Naruto war das arme Waisenkind, nur inwiefern steht das im Gegensatz zu der Rolle des "Hoffnungsträgers"? Viele haben ja diesen Heilsbringer in Minato gesehen, nur leider ist er zu früh verstorben. 


> Auch grundsätzlich finde ich Narutos Technikenvielfalt mager,stattdessen spamt er Rasengans und Bunshins,selbst die Bijudama schien keine besondere Trumpfkarte mehr zu sein.


Schau dir die Gegner an. Und besonders vielseitig und abwechslungsreich waren die Techniken von Naruto nie. Kage Bunshin und Rasengan, viel mehr war nie da, mehr hat er auch nicht gebraucht, da das Rasengan ohnehin extrem stark war. Und mit dem Kyuubi und seinem großen Chakravorrat hat er alles was er braucht. Die Geschwindigkeit kam dann endgültig mit dem Kjuubichakramode. 
Man kanns auch so sagen: Naruto kann keine Fingerzeichen, und er war nie der talentierteste was Jutsus und Techniken anbelangt. Er hat halt viel durch seine verrückten und überraschenden Ideen wett gemacht. 


> Das Ganze entwickelte sich einfach absurd stärketechnisch,auch die aktuellen Kage wirken im Vergleich zu Hashirama,Madara,Naruto und Sasuke einfach wie Witzfiguren,dabei sind das richtig tolle Charaktere gewesen.


Wie sollen die Kräfte einer gottähnlichen Lebensform wie Kaguya denn aussehen? Knapp über den Hokage?^^ 
Die Kage bzw 99% aller Ninja wären auch zu Madaras und Hashiramas Lebzeiten absolut unterlegen gewesen, ergo war dieses Kräfteniveau schon immer "absurd". 
Außerdem wurden die Hokage meiner Ansicht nach oft überbewertet. Hashirama, Tobirama oder Minato waren weit stärker als Tsunade oder Hiruzen. Abartig stark waren die Raikage und Mu sowie Onoki. Der Yondaime Mizukage dürfte auch ziemlich stark gewesen sein, hat er doch den Sanbi kontrollieren können. 


> Und von Sakuras Rolle müssen wir gar nicht reden....


War die schon jemals nützlich?^^ Ich könnte mich da jetzt wieder über die blöde Kuh aufreden, aber wäre unsinnig. Ich mag sie überhaupt nicht. 


> Auch hat Kishimoto einige wichtige Regeln seines Systems gebrochen bzw nicht mehr beachtet ,was einfach schade ist.


Welche denn?


> Darunter das Spamen der Chakra Attacken oder das Kakashi das Perfekte Susanno von Obito bekam.


Inwiefern das Spammen? Und Kakashi hat das perfekte Susanno bekommen weil er das Auge von Obito bekommen hat, und er konnte es nur einmal benutzen, von dem her macht es schon Sinn.


----------



## Kinguin (31. Mai 2015)

Naja das mit dem Senju und alles wirkt arg so,als ob er sich das später ausgedacht hat,zb galt der Hyuga Clan als der Älteste Clan aus Konoha anfangs.
Denn wo war der SenjuClan? Hat der sich einfach mit den Familien Konohas vermischt?
Auch wurde zb Hamura nie erwähnt,noch Kaguya,aber der Rikudo sowie der Juubi waren bekannt?

Meine Kritikpunkte beziehen sich überwiegend auf den letzten Arc,darunter die Darstellung diverser Charaktere,das Widerspruch im eigenen Universum und auch die Kräfteverhältnisse generell.



Spoiler






Leob12 schrieb:


> Inwiefern anders? Es gab ja im Prinzip zwei davon. Der erste war aber nicht perfekt und beim zweiten war er dann mit Kurama vollkommen synchron.



Also alle anderen Jinchurikis verwandelten sich im Vollständig Modus in ihren jeweiligen Bijuugeist,nur Naruto nicht.
Er war auch weiterhin von einer Chakrahülle umgeben.Jetzt aber auch kein wirklicher Kritikpunkt,nur war das komisch.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, der Gegner war Edo Tensei Madara, quasi unsterblich und mit unbegrenztem Chakravorrat. Dazu mit dem erweckten Rinnegan.
> Außerdem waren die allermeisten Hokage im Endeffekt ziemlich schwach. Onoki war uralt und gegen jeden anderen Gegner hätte er vermutlich besser ausgesehen. Ao fehlt eine Hand, und der Gegner war Madara. Mei ist überhaupt ziemlich schwach, Gaara ebenso. Bleibt Tsunade, die halt außer Taijutsu und Heilungsjutsus recht wenig kann. Gegen einen Gegner der schneller ist, besser im Taijutsu ist und gegen physische Treffer quasi immun ist hat Tsunade einen schweren Stand. Tsunade hätte ja auch gegen Pain haushoch verloren.
> Es wäre nicht so das die Hokage schwach gewesen wären, aber gegen Madara unter diesen Voraussetzungen hätte jeder verloren.



Ganz ehrlich,das Argument "die sind schwach" zieht bei mir nicht - es waren 5 (!) Kage vs einen Mann,der dem 1.Hokage ebenwürdig war.
Auch wenn Madara Vorteile hatte,der hat nur mit ihnen gespielt,und auch als er wieder lebendig war,war er OP. (sogar ohne Rinnegan Augen)
Die Kage stehen für die stärksten Ninja ihrer Zeit aus ihrem jeweiligen Dorf,nur sah man das nicht,A,Onoki und Co waren tolle Charaktere,aber wurden einfach schwach dargestellt.
Das ergibt keinen Sinn,fehlte es den Generationen nach Hashirama und Madara so an starken Ninjas?

Die Kräfteverhältnisse stimmen vorne und hinten nicht,Kishimoto ging den Weg mit "Größer,Stärker,Besser " - aber das führte eben zu solchen Problemen.
Selbst Pain,der echt episch war,wirkte jetzt im Vergleich wie eine Witzfigur.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Hinata war wichtig während des Kampfes gegen den Juubi. Ino oder Choji waren einfach "outclassed", muss man ganz klar sagen, ebenso wie Lee. Aber sie waren nie die stärksten, auch von Beginn an. Im Team mit Shikamaru gut, alleine ziemlich hilflos, vor allem gegen starke Gegner.



Hinata hielt eine Motivationsrede,Choji bekam immerhin einen Glanzauftritt im Krieg und Neji durfte sterben. (bin froh,dass man Fav Char Shikamaru seinen Arc bekam ^^)
Aber alle diese Charaktere wurden sorgfältig im 1.Teil von Naruto vorgestellt und behandelt.
Einige waren Rivalen von Naruto,jeder hatte Ziele - Hinata (stärker werden) ,Lee (wollte ein großartiger Shinobi werden,seine Rivalen Neji und Co  besiegen) ,Ino (wollte nie gegen Sakura verlieren) usw
Am Ende waren sie trotzdem Statisten,bekamen eben das Chakra Kuramas und durften Rasengans schleudern,was bei Lee nebenbei keinen Sinn macht.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ja, Naruto war das arme Waisenkind, nur inwiefern steht das im Gegensatz zu der Rolle des "Hoffnungsträgers"? Viele haben ja diesen Heilsbringer in Minato gesehen, nur leider ist er zu früh verstorben.
> Schau dir die Gegner an. Und besonders vielseitig und abwechslungsreich waren die Techniken von Naruto nie. Kage Bunshin und Rasengan, viel mehr war nie da, mehr hat er auch nicht gebraucht, da das Rasengan ohnehin extrem stark war. Und mit dem Kyuubi und seinem großen Chakravorrat hat er alles was er braucht. Die Geschwindigkeit kam dann endgültig mit dem Kjuubichakramode.
> Man kanns auch so sagen: Naruto kann keine Fingerzeichen, und er war nie der talentierteste was Jutsus und Techniken anbelangt. Er hat halt viel durch seine verrückten und überraschenden Ideen wett gemacht.



Naruto zeichnet sich am Ende eher durch riesige KI Attacken aus.....zb konnte er plötzlich ein Yoton Rasen Shuriken.
Es geht hier um die Darstellung,Naruto war der talentlose Waisenjunge,der aber mit harter Arbeit nach vorne kam.
Am Ende war er aber die Reinkarnation eines Gottes...das beißt sich einfach.
Achja wie er am Ende einfach mal Gais Leben retten konnten oder Kakashi Auge heilen konnte,war echt Mist.



Leob12 schrieb:


> War die schon jemals nützlich?^^ Ich könnte mich da jetzt wieder über die blöde Kuh aufreden, aber wäre unsinnig. Ich mag sie überhaupt nicht.



Mir geht es auch wie bei Naruto um die Darstellung von Sakura.
Ich weiß nicht,was Kishi uns mit Sakura zeigen möchte. "So meine Damen,rennt nur ewig eurer großen Jugendliebe hinterher,und irgendwann wird sie sich nach euch umdrehen"
Sasuke hat sich einen Dreck um sie geschert,wollte sie sogar töten und doch kommen sie zusammen....
Auch wollte sie immer zu den Jungs aufschließen,in Shippuuden hatte ich sogar im Kampf gegen Sasori den Eindruck,dass sie es schaffen wird.
Aber am Ende glaubte sie trotzdem nur wieder an Naruto ....und auch wenn sie Tsunade übertraf,sie stand trotzdem im Schatten ihrer Teammitglieder.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Welche denn?
> Inwiefern das Spammen? Und Kakashi hat das perfekte Susanno bekommen weil er das Auge von Obito bekommen hat, und er konnte es nur einmal benutzen, von dem her macht es schon Sinn.



um ein paar zu nennen :
 - Übermässige Nutzung des Dojutsus kostet viel Chakra
 - Je aufwendiger eine Technik ist,desto mehr Zeit und Konzentration brauchst du,um sie auszuführen
 - Wenn ein Jutsu fehlschlägt,wirft dich das weit zurück
 - Fingerzeichen

Von dem meisten hat man einfach nichts mehr gemerkt...Kurama hatte kurz eine Phase,wo er Chakra sammeln musste,das wars dann aber auch.
Kurzzeitig gab es aber Lichtblicke,zb bei den Kombiattacken mit den anderen Hokage,oder eben auch der Endkampf,wo Sasuke und Naruto zum Schluss mit Fäusten es klärten.
Und inwiefern ist es logisch,dass Obito stirbt,auf Rin im Jenseits trifft,von dort zu Kakashi zurückkehrt,dort ihm sein Mangekyo gibt ?
Dieser kann das Perfekte Susanno dann auch noch ,wofür Madara und Sasuke viel länger gebraucht haben - vorallem weil man das EMS braucht,um dieses Susanoo zu erlangen.....

PS: Die Augentransplantation  wurde doch recht lächerlich dargestellt - zb Danzos Arm, im Vorbeigehen  das Ausreißen von Kakashis Auge,Einsetzen des Rinnegans usw


----------



## Leob12 (31. Mai 2015)

Spoiler






Kinguin schrieb:


> Also alle anderen Jinchurikis verwandelten sich im Vollständig Modus in ihren jeweiligen Bijuugeist,nur Naruto nicht.
> Er war auch weiterhin von einer Chakrahülle umgeben.Jetzt aber auch kein wirklicher Kritikpunkt,nur war das komisch.


Vielleicht weil es ja nicht das gesamte Chakra war? Minato hatte ja einen Teil in sich versiegelt und deswegen bleibt nur die Chakraform.



> Ganz ehrlich,das Argument "die sind schwach" zieht bei mir nicht - es waren 5 (!) Kage vs einen Mann,der dem 1.Hokage ebenwürdig war.
> Auch wenn Madara Vorteile hatte,der hat nur mit ihnen gespielt,und auch als er wieder lebendig war,war er OP. (sogar ohne Rinnegan Augen)
> Die Kage stehen für die stärksten Ninja ihrer Zeit aus ihrem jeweiligen Dorf,nur sah man das nicht,A,Onoki und Co waren tolle Charaktere,aber wurden einfach schwach dargestellt.
> Das ergibt keinen Sinn,fehlte es den Generationen nach Hashirama und Madara so an starken Ninjas?


Ich hab ja Gründe dafür geliefert, warum Madara einfach überlegen war. 
Die Kage sind normalerweise die stärksten Ninjas aus dem Dorf, auf manche mag es ja zutreffen, aber sicher nicht aus Konoha. Hiruzen und Tsunade hatten einfach große Konkurrenz aus dem Dorf. Kakashi, Gai, Jirayia oder Itachi. Die wurden (zum Teil) nicht Hokage, weil sie einerseits nicht dafür geschaffen waren, andererseits andere Aufgaben hatten. 
A wurde doch nicht schwach dargestellt. Er kann hat sich halt auf Taijutsu spezialisiert, und das kann Madara einfach kontern. 
Onoki ist alt geworden und ist sicher schwächer geworden. Madara sagt ja irgendwann auch das Onoki früher stärker war. Trotzdem mangelt es Onoki an Schnelligkeit und körperlicher Stärke um gegen Madara zu bestehen. Vermutlich hätte er gegen jeden anderen Gegner besser Chancen gehabt, aber er konnte nichtmal Obito etwas anhaben.



> Die Kräfteverhältnisse stimmen vorne und hinten nicht,Kishimoto ging den Weg mit "Größer,Stärker,Besser " - aber das führte eben zu solchen Problemen.
> Selbst Pain,der echt episch war,wirkte jetzt im Vergleich wie eine Witzfigur.


Wieso? Pain wurde durch Nagato limitiert bzw seine Stärkewurde aus den kontrollierten Körpern gebildet. 
Du darfst auch nicht vergessen, das Naruto ziemlich viele Infos über ihn gehabt hat und der dadurch natürlich im Nachteil war. 
Es ist halt schwer tote Charaktere zu vergleichen, da die lebenden sich in der Zwischenzeit verbessern konnten. Sagt ja keiner, das Nagato auf demselben Niveau geblieben wäre, nur kann man da eben nur spekulieren. 



> Hinata hielt eine Motivationsrede,Choji bekam immerhin einen Glanzauftritt im Krieg und Neji durfte sterben. (bin froh,dass man Fav Char Shikamaru seinen Arc bekam ^^)
> Aber alle diese Charaktere wurden sorgfältig im 1.Teil von Naruto vorgestellt und behandelt.
> Einige waren Rivalen von Naruto,jeder hatte Ziele - Hinata (stärker werden) ,Lee (wollte ein großartiger Shinobi werden,seine Rivalen Neji und Co  besiegen) ,Ino (wollte nie gegen Sakura verlieren) usw
> Am Ende waren sie trotzdem Statisten,bekamen eben das Chakra Kuramas und durften Rasengans schleudern.


Hinata wurde doch stärker o_O 
Tja, dann kann Lee ihn eben nicht bestätigen. Gibt einige unerfüllte Wünsche. 
Das Ino gegen Sakura verliert ist doch logisch, Sakura wurde von Tsunade trainiert und beides sind grundverschiedene Ninja-Typen. Kiba wollte doch auch Naruto besiegen etc, ja und? 
Ohne Kuramas Chakra wären alle draufgegangen. Das hat aber nichts mit Statisten zu tun, sondern man hat es mit dem Juubi zu tun. Außerdem waren die meisten ziemlich ausgelaugt durch die Kämpfe. 



> Naruto zeichnet sich am Ende eher durch riesige KI Attacken aus.....zb konnte er plötzlich ein Yoton Rasen Shuriken.
> Es geht hier um die Darstellung,Naruto war der talentlose Waisenjunge,der aber mit harter Arbeit nach vorne kam.
> Am Ende war er aber die Reinkarnation eines Gottes...das beißt sich einfach.


Wieso beißt sich das? Naruto hätte von Anfang an als Held angesehen werden müssen, nicht verstoßen und auf gut Glück herumrennen lassen im Dorf. Man stelle sich nur vor irgendwer mit bösen Absichten hätte sich das zunutze gemacht, dann wär Konoha ausgelöscht worden. Von dem her beißt sich der Wunsch Minatos eher mit dem für mich unlogischen Verhalten Hiruzens. 
Auch Jirayia hat in ihm den Ninja aus der Prophezeiung gesehen, von dem her hat das schon gepasst. Er ist außerdem mit dem Senju-Clan verwandt, und der "Gott" war ja quasi der Ursprung der Senjus, auch das passt.  



> Mir geht es auch wie bei Naruto um die Darstellung von Sakura.
> Ich weiß nicht,was Kishi uns mit Sakura zeigen möchte. "So meine Damen,rennt nur ewig eurer großen Jugendliebe hinterher,und irgendwann wird sie sich nach euch umdrehen"
> Sasuke hat sich einen Dreck um sie geschert,wollte sie sogar töten und doch kommen sie zusammen....
> Auch wollte sie immer zu den Jungs aufschließen,in Shippuuden hatte ich sogar im Kampf gegen Sasori den Eindruck,dass sie es schaffen wird.
> Aber am Ende glaubte sie trotzdem nur wieder an Naruto ....und auch wenn sie Tsunade übertraf,sie stand trotzdem im Schatten ihrer Teammitglieder.


Ja, die Darstellung von Sakura geht mir ja auch auf den Geist. Sie war halt oft nur dafür da das Naruto sie retten konnte und ist dann eine undankbare und idiotische Göre, mehr nicht^^ 
Gegen Sasori war sie nur so gut, weil sie gesteuert wurde, sie selbst wäre ziemlich schnell besiegt worden. 
Sie kann eines extrem gut: Heilen. Das alleine ist schon sehr hilfreich und mächtig. Wäre sie kampfmäßig auf einem Level mit Sasuke und Naruto, dann wäre der Charakter doch viel zu stark.



> um ein paar zu nennen :
> - Übermässige Nutzung des Dojutsus kostet viel Chakra
> - Je aufwendiger eine Technik ist,desto mehr Zeit und Konzentration brauchst du,um sie auszuführen
> - Wenn ein Jutsu fehlschlägt,wirft dich das weit zurück
> - Fingerzeichen


Kakashi wurde doch ein paar mal von Naruto geheilt bzw hat neues Chakra bekommen. 
Was bei den Fingerzeichen? Es gibt Jutsus, die brauchen eben keine. 
Je aufwendiger die Technik, desto länger braucht man. Je besser man sie beherrscht, desto schneller ist man dann das Jutsu ausführen. 



> Von dem meisten hat man einfach nichts mehr gemerkt...Kurama hatte kurz eine Phase,wo er Chakra sammeln musste,das wars dann aber auch.
> Kurzzeitig gab es aber Lichtblicke,zb bei den Kombiattacken mit den anderen Hokage,oder eben auch der Endkampf,wo Sasuke und Naruto zum Schluss mit Fäusten es klärten.
> Und inwiefern ist es logisch,dass Obito stirbt,auf Rin im Jenseits trifft,von dort zu Kakashi zurückkehrt,dort ihm sein Mangekyo gibt ?
> Dieser kann das Perfekte Susanno dann auch noch ,wofür Madara und Sasuke viel länger gebraucht haben - vorallem weil man das EMS braucht,um dieses Susanoo zu erlangen.....


Klar muss es darauf hinauslaufen das es nicht die hokage richten werden. Es gibt nunmal einen Hauptcharakter und der rettet in der Regel den Tag^^ 
Obito war ja noch nicht "tot". Nenn es Nahtoderfahrung, Limbo, was weiß ich. Kannst du mit Kakashi am lagerfeuer mit seinem Vater nach dem Pain-Kampf vergleichen. 
Hier kann man einfach sagen, das, sobald man das Auge besitzt, auch diese Kraft hat. Ist vielleicht nicht ganz zufriedenstellend, aber plausibel. 
Solange es transplantiert wird, bzw jemandem "vermacht" wird, gehen auch die Kräfte auf diesen über. 
Für das Complete Body Susanoo braucht man kein EMS. Indra hatte auch kein EMS und besaß das Complete Body Susanoo.


----------



## Kinguin (31. Mai 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> ....





Spoiler



1.) Darstellung von Naruto und Sakura 

Zumindest kommen wir bei Sakura auf einen Punkt,aber diese Heilfähigkeiten sind ziemlich belanglos,Naruto kann das später im Vorbeigehen.
Und dann zu Naruto selbst,ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht,was du mir mit deiner Aussage sagen willst.
Ja richtig,Naruto war das Kind aus der Prophezeiung,das heißt aber nicht,dass er gleich ein Gott ist....und auch die entfernte Abstammung eines Senjus erklärt das nicht...
Wie gesagt Naruto war am Anfang der talentlose Shinobi (ein Looser sozusagen) ,der mit harter Arbeit etwas aus sich machte und seinem Schicksal trotzte - nur klingt das im Nachhinein für die Reinkarnation eines Gottes unglaubwürdig.
Es zerstört auch einfach den Grundgedanken von Naruto,denn am Ende brauchst du eben doch Talent/Begabung oder so,um etwas zu reißen.....

Ich fand nebenbei die Grundidee echt cool,dass Sasuke und Naruto durch das Schicksal bestimmt gegeneinander Krieg zu führen - nur endete das eben in diesen PowerUps leider.

2.) Die Nebencharaktere

Ehrlich gesagt,frage ich mich,was das für Argumente sind - "Ja und?","Gibt auch unerfüllte Träume" usw o.O
All diese Charaktere haben im 1.Teil von Naruto viel Screentime bekommen,so gut wie jeder wurde sorgfältig eingeführt,sie waren die neue Generation von der Sarutobi sprach,sie prägten unter anderem Naruto,wurden aber auch durch diesen geprägt.
Es sind Charaktere,die man gern gewonnen hat,grade weil sie so individuell waren,also wichtige Nebencharaktere.
Statisten sind für mich Charaktere,die einst wichtig waren für die Handlung,aber später im weniger Screentime bekamen,Chearleader waren oder eben auch kaum eine Charakterentwicklung durch machten,
Ja Ino war eine andere Art von Ninja,nur heißt es trotzdem nicht,dass sie gegen Sakura verlieren musste,sie wurde nämlich auch von Tsunade trainiert,wenn auch nicht im selben Umfang,und stammt vom Yamanaka Clan ab.Da gab es bestimmt auch Raum für ihre Entwicklung.
Ja Hinata wurde stärker,nur sah man davon nie was großartig,sie ist nebenbei ebenso die Nachfahrin eines Gottes 
Lee war einer der großartigen Charaktere aus dem 1.Teil,hatte der in Shippuuden überhaupt irgendwas zu melden?
Ich akzeptiere da auch kein "Ja und?" - eine ähnliche Entwicklung machte auch DB durch,da wurde jeder Charakter,der kein Saiyajin war zum Statisten wurde ....
Es gab genug Möglichkeiten für vernünftige Kämpfe der jeweiligen Charaktere wie Kiba,Shino usw.

3.)
Die Stärkeverhältnisse 

Darüber könnten wir uns jetzt ewig streiten,aber es ändert nichts für mich,dass die 5 Kage gegen Madara absolut chancenlos waren.
Ja Madara hatte Vorteile,sie Nachteile (Gaara,Mei jung,Onoki alt - nur du irrst dich Taijutsu ist das effektivste,was du gegen einen Dojutsuanwender nutzen kannst)
Für mich stimmte das Verhältnis trotzdem nicht,Madara hatte nie Probleme und spielte mit ihnen - das hätte Kishi besser darstellen können.
War Tsunade nicht einer der 3 legendären Sanin,also praktisch gleichgestellt mit Orochi/Jiraiya ?
Sie war ebenso die Enkelin des 1.Hokages,und um deine Argumentation zu nutzen,sie stammt doch damit auch direkt von einem Gott ab,mehr sogar als Naruto.....
Kishimoto hätte sich hier einfach klare Grenzen setzen müssen.

4.) Das Universum und ihre Unstimmigkeiten
Zu der Sharingan Übertragung,Kakashi war tot,war aber nicht in der Lage eben mal so zurückkehren,Nagato holte ihn zurück....
Obito hingegen kommt kurz zurück und gibt ihm das MS,und Kakashi kann eben mal so das perfekte Susanno?
Obito besaß nie diese Kraft und auch nicht Zeit Susanno zu erlernen ,weil er eben nur ein Sharingan Auge hatte und nicht 2 - das Kakashi Susanno einfach aus dem Ärmel schütteln kann,ist eins dieser Asspull Power Ups.
Zu dem EMS hast du recht,da habe ich was vercheckt.
Ja richtig es gibt Techniken ohne Fingerzeichen - nur schien am Ende kaum einer Fähigkeit Fingerzeichen zu gebrauchen,auch das Chidori und das Kuchiyose Jutsu brauchten keins mehr ...die Fingerzeichen dienten aber ursprünglich bei komplizierten,aufwendigen Techniken dazu,dass Chakra zu regulieren und zu steuern 
"Je besser man sie beherrscht,desto schneller..." - weil Naruto und Co auch für jede Technik,die sie im Krieg nutzten Zeit hatten,diese zu erlernen - ein Yoton Rasen Shuriken wurde von ihm einfach aus dem Ärmel geschüttelt,genauso wie Naruto im Minutentakt verschiedene Rasengans rausgeworden hat.
Sasuke ebenso,der eine mächtige Technik Enton,Chidori oder Susanno  nach der anderen schmiss ......
Ja Kakashi wurde geheilt,aber Madara,Obito,Sasuke auch am laufenden Band? 

Kishimoto baute einst ein Universum mit Regeln auf,Ninjaränge von Genin bis Hokage ,Kekkai Genkais waren mächtig,aber mit einem immensen Chakraverbrauch verbunden,auch besaß jede Technik ihre Einschränkung,nur mit der Zeit entpuppten sich Dojutsu und Bijuugeister zu dem Statusquo,während andere Ninjafähigkeiten überwiegend irrelevant wurden.
Taktik,Hinterhalt usw waren irrelevant bzw man war am Ende darauf angewiesen,dass man Superkraft von Außen bekam.
Auch einstige Kernaussgen wie "Der Versager schlägt das Genie/das Talent/die Begabung mit blosser Willenskraft" oder "die alte Generation wird immer von der neuen Gen abgelöst/übertroffen" spielten keine Rolle mehr.

PS: Der Hauptcharakter rettet den Tag,das muss er aber nicht alleine schaffen,und da bin ich froh,dass es bei Naruto am Ende nicht so war.
Achja noch zu der Kurama Form - Naruto besaß aber am Ende beide Hälfte bzw im Narutogaiden,trotzdem blieb es bei der Chakrahülle.


----------



## Gripschi (31. Mai 2015)

Grad die 1. Folge von Akame Ga Kill und Demon King Daeimano.

Machen beide einen guten Eindruck. Letzterer geht wohl in die Hentai Richtung (hoffe Ich verwechsel nichts).

Mal schauen was noch kommt.


----------



## Leob12 (31. Mai 2015)

Vergiss den zweiten Anime, der ist einfach nur mies^^ Da gibt es so viele bessere Harem/Ecchi-Sachen. 
Trinity Seven wäre sehr ähnlich, auch kein Meisterwerk, aber für mich trotzdem um mindestens eine Klasse besser als Demon King Daeimano. 



Spoiler






> 1.) Darstellung von Naruto und Sakura
> 
> Zumindest kommen wir bei Sakura auf einen Punkt,aber diese Heilfähigkeiten sind ziemlich belanglos,Naruto kann das später im Vorbeigehen.
> Und dann zu Naruto selbst,ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht,was du mir mit deiner Aussage sagen willst.
> ...


Nein, aber damals wusste man doch nichts von dem eigentlichen Ursprung der Senju/Uchiha-Fehde, auch der Rikudo Sennin war mehr ein Mythos. 
Naruto war doch nicht untalentiert, er war einfach nur faul und hat Radau gemacht (auch verständlich warum). Allein die Tatsache das er als Genin Kage Bunshin ohne einen Lehrer gemeistert hat oder die Perfektion des Rasengans woran Minato und Jirayia gescheitert sind sagen eigentlich alles über das Talent aus. Es war nämlich immer vorhanden, nur ist man da erst im Laufe der Zeit draufgekommen wo seine Stärken jetzt wirklich liegen. 
Was ist denn mit Gai? Hat ja eigentlich auch nur Begabung für Taijutsu, Shikamaru ist stark durch seine Intelligenz. Der Großteil der guten Ninjas hat eben ein Kekkei Genkai oder eine andere Begabung. Ja, das ist irgendwo unfair aber das gab es immer schon in Naruto. 

2.) Die Nebencharaktere



> Ehrlich gesagt,frage ich mich,was das für Argumente sind - "Ja und?","Gibt auch unerfüllte Träume" usw o.O
> All diese Charaktere haben im 1.Teil von Naruto viel Screentime bekommen,so gut wie jeder wurde sorgfältig eingeführt,sie waren die neue Generation von der Sarutobi sprach,sie prägten unter anderem Naruto,wurden aber auch durch diesen geprägt.
> Es sind Charaktere,die man gern gewonnen hat,grade weil sie so individuell waren,also wichtige Nebencharaktere.
> Statisten sind für mich Charaktere,die einst wichtig waren für die Handlung,aber später im weniger Screentime bekamen,Chearleader waren oder eben auch kaum eine Charakterentwicklung durch machten,
> Ja Ino war eine andere Art von Ninja,nur heißt es trotzdem nicht,dass sie gegen Sakura verlieren musste,sie wurde nämlich auch von Tsunade trainiert,wenn auch nicht im selben Umfang,und stammt vom Yamanaka Clan ab.Da gab es bestimmt auch Raum für ihre Entwicklung.


Dieses ja und war darauf bezogen das eben nicht jeder Traum erfüllt werden konnte. Nachdem Naruto den Sennin Modus gemeistert hat, war er den allermeisten einfach überlegen. Da können weder Neji noch Kiba noch sonstwelche "Rivalen" mithalten. 
Klar gab es Raum für Entwicklung, aber Ino ist einfach keine Kämpferin in dem Sinn. Außerdem war Ino im Krieg doch auch sehr wichtig nachdem das HQ von einer Bijuudama ausgelöscht wurde. 
Die neue Generation hat die alte doch schon lange übertroffen. Neji hat das Misstrauen und den Hass gegenüber der Hauptfamilie abgelegt, Shikamaru, Ino oder Choji sind mindestens auf einem Level mit ihren Eltern, Hinata dürfte auch eines der stärksten Mitglieder der Hyuga sein. Von Kiba weiß ich jetzt nichts, der Charakter war mir aber eher mehr egal^^ Einzig für Lee dürfte es schwer werden, aber das liegt einfach daran das Gai derart stark ist^^ 


> Ja Hinata wurde stärker,nur sah man davon nie was großartig,sie ist nebenbei ebenso die Nachfahrin eines Gottes


Unterschied zwischen Nachfahre und Reinkarnation  


> Lee war einer der großartigen Charaktere aus dem 1.Teil,hatte der in Shippuuden überhaupt irgendwas zu melden?


Jein, weil Gai einfach mehr Screentime bekommen hat. Ist doch nicht schlimm, sind ja beide dieselben^^ 


> Ich akzeptiere da auch kein "Ja und?" - eine ähnliche Entwicklung machte auch DB durch,da wurde jeder Charakter,der kein Saiyajin war zum Statisten wurde ....


Tja, ds liegt einfach daran das es Saiyajins waren und keine Erdlinge oder Namekianer. Saiyajins sind eine eigene Rasse und haben einfach ganz andere Kräfte. Außerdem sind die Saiyajins, welche auch menschliches Blut in sich tragen, stärker und haben auch mehr Potenzial. Gohan war in seiner Mystic-Form stärker als alle anderen, nicht fusionierten Charaktere. Trunks und Goten haben im Kindesalter spielend den SSJ erreicht^^ 
Du bist aber nicht ernsthaft traurig weil Kuririn, Tien oder Yamcha nix mehr gerissen haben oder?


> Es gab genug Möglichkeiten für vernünftige Kämpfe der jeweiligen Charaktere wie Kiba,Shino usw.


Ja stimm, gebe ich dir recht. Nur war Kiba doch recht langweilig und eintönig. Shino dagegen war da noch der interessantere Charakter. 



> Darüber könnten wir uns jetzt ewig streiten,aber es ändert nichts für mich,dass die 5 Kage gegen Madara absolut chancenlos waren.
> Ja Madara hatte Vorteile,sie Nachteile (Gaara,Mei jung,Onoki alt - nur du irrst dich Taijutsu ist das effektivste,was du gegen einen Dojutsuanwender nutzen kannst)
> Für mich stimmte das Verhältnis trotzdem nicht,Madara hatte nie Probleme und spielte mit ihnen - das hätte Kishi besser darstellen können.
> War Tsunade nicht einer der 3 legendären Sanin,also praktisch gleichgestellt mit Orochi/Jiraiya ?


Madara hätte immer mit ihnen gespielt.  Der Titel Sannin wurde von Hanzo vergeben, weil die 3 zum Schluss noch übrig waren. 
Und nein, ich schätze Orochimaru auf jeden Fall stärker ein, auch stärker als Jiraiya. Gleich stark waren sie nie. 


> Sie war ebenso die Enkelin des 1.Hokages,und um deine Argumentation zu nutzen,sie stammt doch damit auch direkt von einem Gott ab,mehr sogar als Naruto.....
> Kishimoto hätte sich hier einfach klare Grenzen setzen müsse


Wie gesagt, "entfernter" Verwandter gegen Reinkarnation, Reinkarnation sticht^^

4.) Das Universum und ihre Unstimmigkeiten


> Zu der Sharingan Übertragung,Kakashi war tot,war aber nicht in der Lage eben mal so zurückkehren,Nagato holte ihn zurück....
> Obito hingegen kommt kurz zurück und gibt ihm das MS,und Kakashi kann eben mal so das perfekte Susanno?


Obito hat Kakashi seine Kräfte und das Sharingan übertragen. Wirklich genau erklärt wurde es aber nicht, kann man sicher kritisieren.
Stimmt, Kakashi war tot, aber er hat auch kurz danach Rin getroffen, ähnlich zu Obito. Nur war Obito eben noch nicht ganz am Ende^^ Ist auch hier wieder, auch für mich, keine zufriedenstellende Erklärung. Aber die Szene im manga fand ich ziemlich geil.


> Obito besaß nie diese Kraft und auch nicht Zeit Susanno zu erlernen ,weil er eben nur ein Sharingan Auge hatte und nicht 2 - das Kakashi Susanno einfach aus dem Ärmel schütteln kann,ist eins dieser Asspull Power Ups.
> Zu dem EMS hast du recht,da habe ich was vercheckt.


Stimmt, hast du recht. Aber Kakashi hatte das MS dann in beiden Augen, sprich Obito muss ihm die Fähigkeit gegeben haben, das Sharingan selbst zu erwecken, was sich etwas mit Kekkei Genkai beißt. Nur war Obito eben schon im Sage Mode und hatte das Rinnegan und und und, ich traue es ihm schon zu das er Kakashi die Möglichkeit verschaffen kann, eben das Sharingan zu erwecken.


> Ja richtig es gibt Techniken ohne Fingerzeichen - nur schien am Ende kaum einer Fähigkeit Fingerzeichen zu gebrauchen,auch das Chidori und das Kuchiyose Jutsu brauchten keins mehr ...die Fingerzeichen dienten aber ursprünglich bei komplizierten,aufwendigen Techniken dazu,dass Chakra zu regulieren und zu steuern


Tja, mit der Zeit schafft man es eben, das Chakra besser zu beherrschen  
Madara hat aber doch auch noch ein paar Fingerzeichen benutzt. Ganz untergegangen sind sie also nicht. 
Sasuke konnte die Form und Wikrung des Chidoris fast beliebig verändern. Und mit der Zeit dürfte er es wohl schaffen, ohne die Hilfe der Fingerzeichen die richtige Menge Chakra zu sammeln und zu regulieren. 


> "Je besser man sie beherrscht,desto schneller..." - weil Naruto und Co auch für jede Technik,die sie im Krieg nutzten Zeit hatten,diese zu erlernen - ein Yoton Rasen Shuriken wurde von ihm einfach aus dem Ärmel geschüttelt,genauso wie Naruto im Minutentakt verschiedene Rasengans rausgeworden hat.


Bestes Beispiel für Schnelligkeit: Minato vs Tobi. 
Außerdem ist ja das Grundprinzip des Rasengans das gleiche geblieben. Die größte Schwierigkeit hat er mit der Vollendung im Pain-Arc geschafft. Die Verbindung mit der Windnatur. Dazu geben ihm sowohl Sennin Mode und Kyuubichakra-Mode weit bessere Fähigkeiten, sein Chakra zu kontrollieren. Außerdem wäre es doch langweilig gewesen, immer noch ein großes Rasen Shuriken zu sehen, oder nicht?^^ 
Das Yoton Rasen Shuriken war ein Produkt von Son Gokus Chakra in Verbindung mit dem von Naruto. 
Ohne dieses Chakra hätte Naruto das Jutsu nie ausführen können. 


> Sasuke ebenso,der eine mächtige Technik Enton,Chidori oder Susanno nach der anderen schmiss ......
> Ja Kakashi wurde geheilt,aber Madara,Obito,Sasuke auch am laufenden Band?


Sasuke hat ja die Kraft von Itachi erhalten. Dazu hat er Tobi bzw Obito als "Berater" gehabt. 
Enton ist ja nur die Fähigkeit, die schwarzen Flammen zu steuern, hat er erst erlernt, nachdem er Itachis Fähigkeiten übernommen hat. 
Das Susanoo musste er früher oder später erlernen, zumal er auch diese Fähigkeit direkt von Itachi bekommen hat. 



> Kishimoto baute einst ein Universum mit Regeln auf,Ninjaränge von Genin bis Hokage ,Kekkai Genkais waren mächtig,aber mit einem immensen Chakraverbrauch verbunden,auch besaß jede Technik ihre Einschränkung,nur mit der Zeit entpuppten sich Dojutsu und Bijuugeister zu dem Statusquo,während andere Ninjafähigkeiten überwiegend irrelevant wurden.
> Taktik,Hinterhalt usw waren irrelevant bzw man war am Ende darauf angewiesen,dass man Superkraft von Außen bekam.
> Auch einstige Kernaussgen wie "Der Versager schlägt das Genie/das Talent/die Begabung mit blosser Willenskraft" oder "die alte Generation wird immer von der neuen Gen abgelöst/übertroffen" spielten keine Rolle mehr.


Kekkei Genkai waren nie mit immensem Chakraverbrauch stigmatisiert. Im Prinzip waren sie Besonderheiten eines Clans. Dojutsu verbrauchen viel Chakra, mit der Zeit kann man auch das besser kontrollieren und den Chakraverbrauch besser abfangen. 
Ich kann dir einige Kekkei Genkai aufzählen, die wenig Chakra verbraucht haben. Es bleiben ja im Endeffekt nur spezielle Fähigkeiten oder anatomische Besonderheit, welche durch das Blut "begrenzt" werden, sprich nur Mitglieder eines Clans können ein Kekkei Genkai vollständig meistern. 
Dann zähle ich dir ein paar auf: 
Futton, Mischung aus Feuer und Wasser, Mei, die Mizukage benutzt diese Technik. 
Hyoton, Ice Release, Haku. 
Sage Art von Juugo. Ermöglicht durch spezielle Enzyme Naturchakra zu absorbieren. 
Sakon und Ukon benutzen auch eine Form eines Kekkei Genkai. 
Kimimaru hat mit der Knochenfreisetzung auch ein Kekkei Genkai beherrscht und konnte es ununterbrochen einsetzen, also hat es nicht so viel Chakra benötigt. 
Der Schluss das ein kekkei Genkai automatisch viel Chakra benötigt ist falsch. Das Sharingan ist das ein Gegenbeispiel, aber nur solange der Nutzer nicht geübt ist. 



> PS: Der Hauptcharakter rettet den Tag,das muss er aber nicht alleine schaffen,und da bin ich froh,dass es bei Naruto am Ende nicht so war.
> Achja noch zu der Kurama Form - Naruto besaß aber am Ende beide Hälfte bzw im Narutogaiden,trotzdem blieb es bei der Chakrahülle.


Ich hab Gaiden gestern gelesen, The Last hab ich noch nicht gesehen. 
Vielleicht einigt er sich quasi mit Kurama darauf, das er nur das Chakra hergibt und es dabei bleibt? Vielleicht ist es auch die spezielle Fähigkeit von Kurama. Außerdem reicht das Chakra doch, würde da immer  Kurama erscheinen wärs ja irgendwie unfair xD
Klar, mir ist auch lieber man schafft es zusammen. Aber es ist halt eine Eigenart eines Hauptcharakters, am öftesten den Tag zu retten. Ich sag ja nicht das es immer gut ist


----------



## Kinguin (31. Mai 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> .....






Spoiler



Ehrlich gesagt finde ich es grad anstrengend auf jeden kommentierten,zitierten Punkt einzeln einzugehen.^^

1.)Naruto

Naruto war nicht faul,im Gegenteil er trainierte hart,um Sasukes Respekt zu erlangen (bzw generell Respekt ).
Nur hat Naruto auch oft erwähnt,dass egal wie hart er trainiert hatte,niemals so cool oder so stark wie Sasuke war.
Das zeigt doch,dass Naruto selbst nicht so talentiert war ,aber er gleichte das aus mit harter Arbeit - auch Lee merkte an,dass er und Naruto sich sehr ähnlich sind und daher in Konkurrenz zu Neji/Sasuke standen.
Auch im Kampf gegen Neji sagte Naruto oft,dass auch ein Versager wie er Hokage werden kann.
Die Art wie er das Futon Rasen Shuriken meisterte war nebenbei richtig gut,er nutze eben seine Bunshins (bedingt auch durch sein großes Chakra) ,um schnell Erfahrung zu sammeln,dazu noch der Trick mit dem links/rechts gleichzeitig schauen und damit erlernte er das Jutsu,beherrschte dies aber noch nicht perfekt.
Wir erinnern uns,das Jutsu schadete ihm,erst später durch das Erlernen des Senjutsus (auch dort nutze er einen Trick) schaffte er es das Senchakra zu sammeln und das Shuriken zu perfektionieren.
Hier zeigte sich Narutos Raffinesse gepaart mit seinem hohem Durchhaltevermögen,das hatte auch nichts mit Talent/Begabung zu tun.
Wobei man Naruto vllt als Talent der harten Arbeit bezeichnen könnte ^^ (siehe Gai zu Lee).
Auch durch seinen Drang seine Freunde zu schützen,ging er soweit an seine Grenzen.
Das alles wurde für mich aber zerstört mit dem letzten Arc,eben durch die Tatsache,dass er jetzt die Reinkarnation eines allmächtigen Gottes war.

2.)die Nebencharaktere

Wieso darf nicht jeder seinen Traum erfüllen? War es nicht Kishimoto,der mit dem Manga ursprünglich zeigen wollte,dass man mit harter Arbeit weit kommt?
Es ist jetzt nicht so,dass Lee danach verlangt der Gott der Welt zu werden,er wollte Anerkennung und etwas beweisen,und die Ansätze dazu sah man bereits in Naruto.
Wieso er deshalb so behandelt wird,verstehe ich nicht.Gai und Lee waren nicht die Selben,Gai war schon ein bekannter Ninja aus dem Dorf Konoha,der nebenbei sogar Ninjutsu konnte - Lee wollte ja noch beweisen,dass er eben so das Zeug hat.
Selbiges gilt für Kiba,Shino,Ino usw - es gibt für mich keine Ausrede,Kishi hätte dann lieber die Leute von Anfang an weglassen sollen.
Hier ging es einfach nur darum,Sasuke und Naruto bis ins Unermessliche zu pushen,auf Kosten der anderen.
Aber ein Werk lebt nicht nur von den 1-2 Hauptcharakteren,sondern auch von der Welt selbst - und deshalb war ja Naruto so toll - weil fast jeder Charakter eine tolle Backgroundstory bot.
Und ja deshalb bin ich wirklich enttäuscht (auch schon damals bei DB) ,aber immerhin bekamen Choji und Shikamaru noch Glanzmomente.

zu Hinata,Hinata ist nicht einfach eine  Nachfahrin,sie ist die Byakugan Prinzessin und hat eine direkte Verbindung zu Hamura (zu sehen in The Last,wo Kishi mitarbeite - keine Sorge kein wirklicher Spoiler,da kommt noch mehr im Film ^^).

3.)Kraftverhältnisse

Es geht nicht darum,ob die Sanin gleich stark waren,es ging mir um die Darstellung - hier wurde Madara bis ins Unendliche gepusht,was einfach absurd war.
Das ging nämlich auf Kosten toller,einst starker Nebencharaktere,nur um am Ende wieder Naruto und Sasuke zu pushen.
Steht für mich in keinem Verhältnis,hier hätte sich Kishi klare Grenzen setzen müssen.

4.) das Universum

Ehrlich gesagt,wenn ich das so argumentiere wie du könnte ich wirklich alles rechtfertigen :

"Oh Naruto macht ein Rasengan so groß wie die Welt selbst ,ach ist ok er ist ja die Reinkarnation bzw er kann mittlerweile bestimmt sein Chakra schon gut kontrollieren.
Oh Sasuke macht 10 perfekte Susannos gleichzeitig,aber ist ja ok,er ist ja eine Reinkarnation bzw er hat das Susanno schon so oft benutzt,4 weitere machen keinen Unterschied.
Oh Jiraiya hüpft aus dem Jenseits zurück ins Dieseits zurück um mit Naruto ein Doppelrasengan zu machen,ist ja nicht schlimm,er war noch in diesem "Limbo/Zwischenraum".
Oh Kakashi erweckt das Rinnegan + sämtliche Rikudofähigkeiten ,ich traue es Obito zu,dass er trotz Tod dieses Dojutsu und alles in ihm erweckt.
Oh ein neuer Feind taucht auf,er kommt aus einem anderen Zeit und haut Sasuke,Naruto und Rikudo Madara in Grund und Boden,aber ist ja ok."


Man muss eben Grenzen setzen.
Aber nicht unkontrolliert die Charaktere pushen,alte Regeln brechen/ignorieren  oder den Weg von "Größer und Mächtiger " gehen.
Gab es denn überhaupt noch irgendeine Einschränkung für Naruto oder Sasuke ?
Selbst als Naruto den Senin Modus hatte,hatte er gewisse Grenzen - auch Sasuke selbst mit MS,auch Pain hatte seine Grenzen.
Vor 3 Jahren war Sasukes Limit bei 3 Chidoris mit Fingerzeichen,und was macht er heute?  ..... aber ja ok,jetzt kommt wohl das Argument ,Reinkarnation sticht 
Und was ist mit dem alte Ninjatum mit den Rängen oder das man aus dem Hinterhalt angreift ,das jedes Jutsu eine Schwäche/Grenzen hat (laut Itachi)?
Oder wieso erlernt Naruto in den 3 Jahren mit einem Sanin nur ein größeres Rasengan primär ,aber dann später den anderen Kram zb mit der Chakraverformung/Elementverformung ?

5.) Anmerkung
Ich möchte aber auch sagen ,dass ich trotz aller Kritik  Naruto mochte.
Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch,Naruto hatte sehr viele starke Momente,Narutos Werdegang,Sasukes Ambitionen,Itachi,Kakashi,Shikamaru,Zabuza,Gaare,die Hasskrieg Thematik - einfach klasse gemacht.
Auch die Flashbacks waren richtig gut,besonders im Anime,wobei mit der Zeit wurde es schon nervig - von den Main villain bin ich zwar etwas enttäuscht,aber auch Obito und Madara standen für etwas,und waren nicht einfach so böse,Kaguya habe ich aber bis heute nicht verstanden wirklich.
Aber Pain,Orochimaru und die einzelnen Akatsukimitglieder sowie auch die Kämpfe teilweise - einfach wow,besonders die Kämpfe,wo es um Taktik ging.
Nicht immer lief alles in Naruto glatt,auch zb Danzo mit seinem 10 Sharingan Augen im Arm oder generell das mit den Sharingantransplantieren war absurd,aber da überwiegte das Positive insgesamt.
Im letzten Arc war ich aber doch recht zwiegespalten...


----------



## Leob12 (1. Juni 2015)

Spoiler



Zu 1.) 
Sasuke war von Natur aus begabt, stimmt, aber er hatte zumindest Eltern oder Familie die im gewisse Dinge gezeigt hat. 
Selbst der talentierteste Mensch braucht irgendjemanden, und wenn ihn dieser nur auf sein Talent bzw seine Stärke aufmerksam macht dann reicht das schon. 
Man kann sich natürlich darüber streiten was jetzt Talent wirklich ist. 
Naruto hatte jedenfalls die Gabe, den Gegner immer wieder zu überraschen, meist mit einfachen Dingen aber trotzdem in der Hitze des Gefechts. Das kann man theoretisch auch Glück nennen, also von dem her gibt es da viel Spielraum zum interpretieren. 
Das Jutsu hat ihm geschadet und es würde ihm wahrscheinlich auch noch immer schaden ohne Kyuubi-Chakra-Arme. Er konnte es halt nicht werfen und dann war Naruto eben selbst vom Windchakra betroffen. 
Es ist für mich persönlich auch ein Talent bzw eine Begabung, immer wieder aufzustehen. Schließlich geht es ab einem gewissen Punkt nur noch durch den Geist und nicht durch den Körper und den Punkt immer wieder zu erreichen ist für mich durchaus eine Begabung, denn die meisten können es nicht. Es ist natürlich nicht unbedingt eine Begabung etwas zu können was sonst keiner hat, in dem Fall könnte man es aber schon so sehen.

2.) 
Naja Kishi hat doch mit Naruto gezeigt das es funktioniert, das sollte ja reichen. Vor allem nach dem Kampf gegen Pain war es richtig deutlich. Und es war ja auch Naruto, der vielen gezeigt hat das es geht. 
hey, Kiba wollte auch Hokage werden, ist das realistisch? Oder ist es jetzt negativ zu sehen das er es nicht geschafft hat? Jirayia wollte ja auch sehen wie Naruto Hokage wird, hat es nicht geschafft. Ino wollte auch das sich Sasuke in ihn verliebt^^ Also von dem her würde ich da wirklich nicht den überall den gleichen Maßstab ansetzen. 

3.) Hashirama wurde doch auch ins Unendliche gepusht, und auch er hätte die Hokage spielend zerlegt. 
Ich fand es auch OP als da jeder Hokage mit ein paar Susanoos zu kämpfen hatte. Nur Edo Tensei kennt eben keine Grenzen beim Chakra, da müsste man hier kritisieren. Ich hab ja auch Probleme damit, keine Angst. 
Nur an sich unlogisch ist es nicht, man kann sich sicher drüber streiten ob es sinnvoll war. 

4.)
Ich kann so argumentieren, weil es so in der Story ist. Kritisier nicht mich dafür sondern Kishi. Naruto ist die Reinkarnation eines Gottes, dabei bleibt es. Das kann man natürlich alles bemängeln, hab ich kein Problem damit^^ Nur an sich ist die Argumentation durch den Manga selbst legitimiert. 
Auch Obito hast sich mittels Kamui selbst aus der Zwischenwelt genannt Limbo (ist übrigens keine Erfindung von Kishi  ) teleportiert. Und das war ziemlich bald nachdem er dort angekommen war. Deswegen ist das für Jirayia leider nicht möglich, so gern ich Ero-Sennin auch wieder gesehen hätte^^

5.) 
Zu den Grenzen: 
Sasuke dürfte durch das Training mit Orochimaru doch viel gelernt haben. Es wäre doch ziemlich unlogisch wenn er sein Chakralevel nicht anheben hätte können seit den Chunin-Auswahlprüfungen. 
Kakashi war beim ersten Mal als es das MS benutzt hat auch eine Woche außer Gefecht, mit der Zeit konnte er Kamui immer besser und öfter benutzen, das ist doch was ganz natürliches und normales. Es wäre dasselbe wenn Lee nicht mehr Tore als im Kampf gegen Gaara öffnen können würde. 
Das Chidori hat auch seine Schwäche: Es ist leicht auskonterbar. Nur durch das Sharingan kann man den Konter selbst "lesen" ergo ist diese Schwäche weg. Deswegen nutzt auch keiner ohne Sharingan eine solche Technik, hat Gai auch bei den Chunin Auswahlprüfungen erklärt. 
Oben hast du noch löblich von Naruto gesprochen als er das Rasen Shuriken perfektionieren konnte, sprich auch da hat er die Nachteile großteils eliminieren können, ist beim Chidori nicht anders. Es geht halt darum die Schwächen ausgleichen zu können. 
Die Kombination von Elementarchakra mit Formveränderung hat er ja durch die Kage Bunshin erlernt. Hast du ja oben auch positiv erwähnt. Das waren zusammengerechnet doch einige Arbeitsstunden die er investiert hat. Es ist halt etwas anderes wenn man ein Jutsu verfeinert nachdem man schon eine Anleitung zur "Basis" bekommen hat als wenn man ein komplett neues Jutsu erfindet (Minato hat glaub ich 5 Jahre gebraucht für das Rasengan, er hat es nach dem Vorbild einer Bijuudama kreiert). Und vermutlich ist es aber einem gewissen Level leichter, das Jutsu abwandeln zu können. 
Gibt ja genug Beispiele in der Realität: Wen du einen schwarzen Gürtel in Karate hast wirst du dir mit Kickboxen vermutlich leichter tun wenn du es lernen willst. 
Kennst du das exemplarische Prinzip? Passt hier ganz gut  
Man lernt nicht nur eine Sache, sondern etwas, was über diese Sache hinausgeht. Du kannst zum Beispiel multiplizieren lernen, dann lernst du aber noch zusätzlich und nicht offensichtlich, etwas was über das Multiplizieren hinausgeht, nämlich grundlegende Prinzipien der Mathematik oder eine Vorgehensweise die ähnlich zu noch unbekannten Techniken ist. Du kannst etwas über den 2. WK lernen, gleichzeitig lernst du aber noch was über Krieg generell und kannst dieses Wissen nutzen, um andere Kriege leichter erschließen zu können. Ich hab mich mit Klafki in der Bildungstheorie in einigen Seminaren gequält und für mich wird es später auch ziemlich wichtig werden^^ 
Ich behaupte jetzt nicht das Kishi sowas im Sinn hatte, aber es ist ein Erklärungsversuch von mir, hoffentlich hast du da Verständnis dafür 

Auch für Danzos Sharinganarm gibts eine Erklärung, nämlich Hashiramas Zellen. Das zum Schluss irgendwie jeder seine Zellen hatte, ja, für mich auch nervig, keine Frage, trotzdem hat Danzo gepasst und ich bin kein Sasuke-Fan aber ich war froh als der Idiot nicht mehr war^^ 
Das Augentransplantieren war sicher von der Realität her gesehen ziemlich absurd, aber es hat doch als Konzept gepasst. Besser gesagt war es eine Notwendigkeit sonst wären alle Sharingannutzer längst blind gewesen xD


----------



## Kinguin (1. Juni 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> ....





Spoiler



1.)
Ein Talent ist in aller erster Linie eine Fähigkeit/eine Ausprägung,die sich schon recht früh als etwas Großes offenbart,etwas was man nicht einfach so nachlernen kann.
Natürlich könnte man sagen,Naruto ist talentiert,weil er über seine Grenzen ging.
Das Ding ist jeder Mensch kann über seine Grenzen gehen,psychisch und physisch,natürlich im unterschiedlichen Maße.
Sasuke und Neji konnten das auch,ändert aber nichts daran,dass Naruto nun mal der "Versager"/"Aussätzige" war.
Genau deshalb hatte ja Naruto diese Motivation,er wollte es allen beweisen.
Aber das beißt sich eben für mich mit der Schluss Erkenntnis,dass er die Reinkarnation eines Gottes ist - denn das passt nicht.

Achja Sasuke trainierte sich schon als Kind,das meiste selbst an,sein Dad fand Sasuke oft enttäuschend im Vergleich zu Itachi,Itachi selbst sagte oft ab,und nach seinem 6./7. Lebensjahr war Sasuke immer alleine.

2.)
" Kishi hat doch gezeigt,dass es mit Naruto geht,und das reicht doch". 
Nochmal,eine Geschichte lebt nicht von ihren Hauptcharakter alleine.
Es sind die Nebencharaktere unter anderem ,die der Welt eine  Tiefe geben und zu Kibas/Inos Wunsch :
Kiba äußerte den Wunsch,weil er eben mit Naruto konkurrierte -von Anfang an btw,es ging ihm nicht darum Hokage zu werden,er wollte mit Naruto mithalten.Das muss er auch nicht können zu 100%,aber Naruto kann wohl am Ende mit den Finger gegen seine Stirn tippen und Kiba liegt
Ino liebte auch nie Sasuke eigentlich,er war einfach das coole Arschloch,den alle haben wollte und sie wollte eben mit Sakura konkurrieren,sie liebte Sasuke nicht so abgöttisch wie Sakura.
Selbes Prinzip auch mit Narutos Liebe zu Sakura,er liebte Sakura nie,sah in ihr aber eine wertvolle Freundin,ihm ging es darum,Sasuke zu besiegen.
Shino,Lee usw waren nunmal interessante Charaktere,da hätte man ansetzen müssen,statt ständig bloss die Protagonisten ins Unendliche zu pushen.

Achja das Naruto am Ende Hokage wurde,ist ja toll,aber im Grunde hätte er auch die Welt unterjochen können,mit Ausnahme von Sasuke gab es eh niemanden,der ihn aufhalten kann.

3.)
Es war nicht unlogisch,aber ob es sinnvoll war,lässt sich streiten 
Wie gesagt das Pushen von Madara/Hashirama/Naruto/Sasuke, generell das plumpe Stilmittel zu immer "Größer/Mächtiger" ist einfach lame,das wird einem so komplexen Werk wie Naruto nicht gerecht.

4.)

Ich kritisiere doch genau deshalb Kishi,weil er eben im letzten Arc Einiges ins Absurde drehte und keine Grenzen (mehr) setzen wollte.
Theoretisch hätte Jiraiya auch im "Limbo" das Kuchiyose no Jutsu umkehren können (ist ja auch ein Raum Zeit jutsu) und hätte sich selbst in die reale Welt beschwören.Mit ein bisschen Fantasie geht alles.
Abgesehen davon finde es sowieso komisch,dass Obito im Limbo ist,wo auch Rin ist,was ja bedeutet,dass sie seit Jahren in dieser Zwischenwelt steckt, verweilen in dieser Zwischenwelt noch andere Charaktere vllt?Kakashis Vater tat das ja auch?
Vielleicht ist da noch Minato,der über sein fliegendes Donnergott Jutsu zurück auf die Erde jumpt.
Vllt haben wir ja Glück und Obito blieb in der Zwischenwelt mit Rin,dann kann er notfalls per Kamui direkt wieder ins Jenseits springen und nochmal helfen 
Und nein ich bin btw froh,dass Jiraiya Tod blieb,der Mann hatte einen würdigen Abschied,einer meiner Top 5 Charaktere in Naruto. ^^
Warum pflanzen sich nicht alle Shinbos Hashiramas Zellen ein? Klar dann sterben auch viele,aber immerhin hätte man dann eine Superarmee aus Hashirama Ninjas ? 

Wie bereits vorher erwähnt:
Welche Einschränkungen hatten denn noch Naruto/Sasuke am Ende - Hat Itachi nicht gesagt,dass jedes Jutsu eine Schwäche hat?
Wo sind die Angriffe aus dem Hinterhalt ,der einstige Ninjatum mit den Taktiken ,sind eigentlich Ninjaränge überhaupt von Bedeutung?
Wieso kann Naruto urplötzlich Gai (nachdem Hachimon Tonko) und Kakashi ohne Anstrengung sein Auge wiederherstellen?
Wieso lernt Naruto in 3 Jahren mit einem Sanin nur das Odama Rasengan und erst nach dem TS wichtige Dinge wie Elementnutzung/Chakraformung?
Wieso legt Sasuke dafür derartige PowerUps im TS hin? - wo stimmt hier die Relation,vor dem TS 3 Chidoris und dann nach dem TS das Ganze hier?
´
Du musst keine Frage beantworten, wenn dann wieder sowas kommt wie "Ja sind Götter"," Ja die waren schon OP,ist halt so" usw.
Auf diese Art kann ich wirklich alles legitimieren ,nur macht das Sinn muss man sich als Autor fragen?
Gehe ich hier nicht etwas zu weit?


----------



## Leob12 (1. Juni 2015)

Spoiler



Ich stimme dir ja bei vielen Punkten überein und klar kann man Kishi kritisieren, mache ich ja auch. Ich hab lediglich seine "Erklärungen" als Argumentationsbasis hergenommen. Wie man dazu steht ist ja jedem frei überlassen. 
Für mich hätte Kaguya auch nicht sein müssen, im Prinzip hätte nach Obito schon Schluss sein können. 

Das Naruto die Welt unterjochen hätte können beißt sich so ziemlich mit allem was Kishi uns vermitteln wollte. Ich weiß aber auch das es nicht ganz ernst gemeint war. 

Inwiefern Jiraiya sich selbst hätte "beschwören" können weiß ich nicht, auch nicht ob das möglich wäre Menschen damit zu transportieren. Anscheinend aber nicht, weil man ja einen Vertrag braucht und Blut um etwas zu beschwören. 

Jiraiya hatte keinen würdigen Abschied und ich hatte Tränen in den Augen, zum einen als er wirklich gestorben ist und zum anderen als Naruto davon erfahren hat.
Der Kampf war ziemlich episch und man hat gesehen wie stark er wirklich ist^^ 

Wie soll Naruto auch das Rasen Shuriken erlernen wenn es Jirayia selbst nicht kann? Vielleicht hat er auch einfach nicht daran gedacht. Hätte er es nach den 3 Jahren schon gemeistert, naja, wäre für meinen Geschmack zu schnell gewesen. Außerdem hätte er mit Jiraiya nicht so trainieren können wie mit Kakashi und Yamato, weil Yamato das Kyuubichakra unterdrücken konnte. 
Bei vier ausgebildeten Schwänzen hat Naruto Jirayia diese irrsinnige Wunde zugefügt. 
Man kann auch sagen das es aus storytechnischen Gründen besser war, das Rasen Shuriken erst später zu erlernen. Den es war ja nötig um gegen Akatsuki zu bestehen. Wäre er nach den 3 Jahren fertig gewesen, naja, wie gesagt, das wäre mir etwas zu schnell gegangen. 

Was soll man denn anderes sagen als dass Madara und vor allem Hashirama schon immer auf einem ganz anderen Level war? Hashirama konnte die Chakramonster bändigen, allein das ist Zeichen seiner unglaublichen Stärke, da kommt kein anderer Shinobi hin. Madara war meines Wissens nach der erste Shinobi der das Full Body Susanoo einsetzen konnte und es mit dem Kyuubi "verbinden".  Trotzdem gewann Hashirama, zeig mir nur einen Shinobi der ähnliches hätte vollbringen können. Und in der Hinsicht hat die Power schon Sinn gemacht, schließlich waren beide bis zu Naruto und Sasuke auch die stärksten Ninjas die je gelebt haben.


----------



## Zybba (1. Juni 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wie schaut es bei euch aus, was habt ihr so alles geschaut?





Spoiler



Prinzessin Mononoke.


----------



## Kinguin (1. Juni 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> .....





Spoiler



Jiraiya hatte doch einen tollen Monolog am Ende,wo er da aufgespießt und die Kehle zerdrückt da lag und sich mit bloßer Willenskraft beim Gedanken an Naruto sich wieder auf rappelte,um die letzte Botschaft zu übermittel (und nur deshalb war Naruto auch so gerüstet gegen Pain) ,das war so episch für mich.
Also für mich hatte er einen würdigen Abschied,auch im Anime besonders gut in Szene gesetzt (die Musik ist nebenbei eben so ein Pluspunkt in Naruto).
Ich fands einfach traurig,und auch wie Naruto dann später davon erfuhr,und die Entwicklung,die er durchlebte,war umso krasser.

Es ging ja nicht darum,dass Naruto nur das Rasen Shuriken erlernt,aber zb die Umsetzung seines Windelementes,finde schade,dass Naruto zb nie sein Kunai mit dem Windelement kombiniert hat,oder die Nutzung der Doppelgänger hätte Jiraiya ihm ja auch erklären können.
Oder wieso hat man nicht Naruto eine besondere Geschwindigkeit gegeben oder ihn schon mal etwas mit dem Jutsu des fliegenden Donnergottes vertraut gemacht?
Jiraiya kennt das Jutsu gut,ich dachte auch Naruto lernt das noch,brauchte er aber halt nicht mehr am Ende.
Das Kyuubi Chakra hätte man aber mit diesem Papiersiegel kontrollieren können,Jiraiya hat ja nur bei einem mal ganz bewusst Naruto freien Lauf gelassen,weil er wissen wollte,bis wie weit Naruto noch klarkommt.
Für mich war Naruto nach dem TS sogar der enttäuschenste Charakter der alten Garde ,selbst Sakura hatte mehr Fortschritte gemacht (in Relation gesehen),Sasuke sowieso.
Und ja das mit der Welt unterjochen,war eher scherzhaft gemeint,bin aber nicht so der Fan von einem/zwei Charaktern alleine soviel Macht dauerhaft zu geben,solche Menschen sind in der Lage ihre Absichten einfach durchzusetzen (Sasuke wollte es ja genauso machen am Ende) ,und die müssen nicht immer richtig sein.

zu dem Powerlevel,Klar durften Hashirama und Madara stärker sein als die anderen Kage,aber das Verhältnis war trotzdem komisch.
Nur weil man den Kyuubi bändigen kann,muss man ja nicht in solche Sphären aufsteigen,der Yondaime Kazekage konnte auch Shukaku mit seinem Jiton Element bändigen.
Und dann kam halt die Geschichte mit dem Juubi Jinchuriki,den Sage Kräften und am Ende Kaguya. 
Lief  außer Kontrolle imo ,auch wenn die Kämpfe doch schick anzusehen waren.
Es gab ja auch andere kleinere Unstimmigkeiten,zb hieß es ,dass der 2.Hokage einer der stärksten Wasseranwender überhaupt war oder das der Hyuga Clan der älteste Clan Konohas ist (Naruto Teil 1).Zudem gab es ja auch vorher schon PowerUps,zb Chojis Pillen - aber eben auch mit massiven Nachteilen verbunden,und danach setzte er sie ja nicht mehr ein.(brauchte sie ja auch nicht mehr)
Aber darüber konnte ich noch hinwegsehen,nur der letzte Arc steht für mich halt in Kritik.^^
Sei es drum,toller Manga ,der nebenbei auch zeigt,dass solche Serien kein Kinderkram sind,wie man es auch immer bei RTL2 gezeigt hat,mein Gott könnte ich kotzen bei der Zensur damals  (einfach die Sendezeit auf abends wie bei DBZ).
Wobei mir nachhinein die Synchro auch gar nicht mehr zusagt,bin sowieso ein Fan von dem Origanlton - 

Aber gut danke für die Diskussion,ich bin kein großer Anime/MangaFan (in meinem Freundeskreis gibt aber 2 richtige Kenner^^) ,aber war trotzdem interessant so ein Austausch. 
Guckst du eigentlich auch One Piece?


----------



## Leob12 (1. Juni 2015)

Spoiler



Klar war es episch, aber es war mein Lieblingscharakter und der wird vom eigenen Schüler kaltblütig umgebracht. Immerhin hat es seinen Sinn gehabt und seine Infos haben Konoha letztendlich gerettet, sagen wir die Einwohner^^ 
Die Musik ist bei Naruto wirklich top, Strong and Strike, Raising Fighting Spirit, Bad Situation Theme, alle richtig geil und da bekomme ich jetzt noch Gänsehaut wenn ich sie höre. 
Auch die traurigen Musikstücke wie Sadness and Sorrow waren wirklich genial und haben richtig viel zur Atmosphäre beigetragen. Die Openings fand ich bei Naruto (nicht so sehr bei Shippuuden, wobei gibt auch da geile Stücke) echt alle cool. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3BYqqqKDs8 
Die Tage mal gesehen und die Melodien sofort wieder erkannt. 
Flow - Sign ist aber für mich trotzdem das beste Opening, vor allem die Übersetzung ist richtig krass und da musste ich an Jirayia/naruto sowie Itachi/Sasuke denken, gibt da richtig nette englische Fandubs davon. 

Das Problem bei den Schattendoppelgängern und hartem Training war ja die Gefahr dass das Chakra des Kyuubi zum Vorschein tritt, das Risiko wollte Jirayia wohl nicht eingehen. Ist aber reine Spekulation von mir, denkbar wäre es aber eigentlich. 
Konnte Jirayia das Hiraishin no-Jutsu? Mir sind nur 2 Nutzer bekannt, nämlich Minato und Tobirama. Deswegen weiß ich nicht, wie er das hätte lernen sollen.  

Warum Naruto das Windchakra in Verbindung mit den Kunai nicht gelernt oder benutzt hat? Naruto hat für den Nahkampf doch das Rasengan. Außerdem: Gegen welchen Feind hätte es denn realistisch etwas gebracht? Bei Asuma war es etwas anderes, der hatte jetzt nicht die durchschlagskräftigen Angriffe auf kurze Distanz. Man hat ja bei Danzo gesehen, das diese Windklingen nicht allzu nützlich gegen gute Gegner sind, und das "Windschwert" war wohl eine Stufe über den Windchakraklingen. 
Ich fand die Technik auch ganz cool, und eigentlich hat es Naruto ja ein bisschen mit dem Windchakra vertraut gemacht, also gabs schon einen gewissen Nutzen. 

Naja Kurama ist eben mit Abstand das stärkste von den 9 Monstern. Shukaku hat mich jetzt nicht wirklich beeindruckt.^^ 
Aber Kurama steht da einige Klassen drüber, schau dir die Bijuudama vom Fuchs an, das ist eine andere Liga, das kannst du nicht abstreiten. Und diese Kraft in Verbindung mit dem voll ausgebildeten Susanoo + Madara selbst konnte Hashirama bändigen. Sämtliche andere Shinobi hätten mit einem allein schon richtige Probleme. 

Ja, von Tobirama hätte ich gern mehr gesehen, er hat ja auch sehr viele Suiton-Jutsus erfunden. Im Endeffekt haben wir aber nur wenige Suiton-Techniken gesehen. Hauptsächlich Kisame und Zabuza bzw Kakashi und noch ein paar andere. Auch das "Regen"-Jutsu in Kirigakure von Pain war ziemlich geil. 
Fand ich auch ein bisschen schade, aber die anderen Elemente waren dafür ziemlich cool. Außerdem gab es ja einige spezielle Elemente, die auf Suiton beruhen wie eben Eis, Dampf, Holz oder die Technik von Darui (Name fällt mir auf Deutsch nicht ein, Storm Release auf Englisch, oder Gale Style). Suiton alleine ist doch recht selten in Benutzung, aber es bildet ja die Basis für einige sehr mächtige Jutsus. 

Bei One Piece bin ich mangatechnisch auf dem neuesten Stand^^


----------



## Kinguin (1. Juni 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> ....





Spoiler



Naja ob Naruto jetzt von dieser Windklinge einen Nutzen gezogen hätte gegen Ende ,ist natürlich fraglich,aber nach dem TS definitiv.
Auch Sasuke verfügte über das Chidori als primär Waffe,er nutze aber trotzdem Chidorivariationen zb mit seinem Schwert (geegn die Kage auch noch) oder Chidori Nadeln gegn Deidara (und Chidori Kirin war doch awesome ) und später eben das Enton und seine Variationen.
Also denke schon,dass es da genug Möglichkeiten für Naruto gab,zb kleine Shurikens mit Windelementverstärkung - in 3 Jahren Training bestimmt möglich mit einem Sanin,auch wenn Naruto nie das Talent von Sasuke hatte - ich erwarte jetzt auch nicht,dass Naruto so wie Sasuke 1000 Variationen auspackt.

zum Hirashin,Jiraiya nicht ,aber er kannte das Jutsu vom Sehen,möglich wäre ja,dass Minato in einer Schriftrolle geschrieben hat wie es geht und Jiraiya gab.
Ich warte jetzt auch nicht,dass Naruto sofort alles perfekt konnte,aber zumindest im Ansatz.
Genma (der Typ mit dem Zahnstocher) konnte das Hirashin auch mit einem Kumpel (die beiden wurden von Minato zur Leibgare),allerdings brauchen sie Vorbereitungszeit.
Sowas wäre doch für Naruto am Anfang möglich gewesen,eventuell hätte er auch das Kunai von Minato,welches Kakashi als Andenken noch hat,später bekommen können oder so.
Denke da gab es Möglichkeiten,zb das Naruto nach dem TS das Jutsu beherrscht,aber etwas Zeit zur Anwendung braucht,das hätte auch gepasst zu einem Ninja,der aus dem Hinterhalt schlägt und in Kombi mit den Schattendoppelgängern  stelle ich mir das Hirashin schon cool vor.
Muss aber sagen Kishi überraschte mich mit den Doppelgänger schon so manches mal,hätte nie gedacht,dass er hier soviel rausholt.
Aber die Doppelgänger standen ja auch für Narutos einstige Einsamkeit,kein Wunder,dass sie so wichtig waren.

Was die Bijuus betrifft,ursprünglich dienten sie doch als Gleichgewicht,wenn der Kyuubi soviel mehr Power hat,wieso akzeptierten die anderen Dörfer das?
Suna besaß nur dann den Ichi,ist das nicht unlogisch 
Ich habe verstanden,dass der Kyuubi das meiste Chakra hat,aber das heißt nicht stärker gleich,letzten Endes kommt es auf den Einsatz dieser Chakramengen an.
Die anderen Bijuus bringen ja dafür zb spezielle Fähigkeiten mit sich. (SOn zb das Lava Element)
Naja aber auch wenn der Kyuubi "stärker" war,bestimmte Fuin/Genjutsu/Ninjutsu techniken und dann passt das doch.
Der Ichibi wurde auch nicht durch pure Kraft unterdrückt,der Yondaime Kazekage erschwerte bloss dessen Sand durch Jiton. 
Bei den Elementen bin ich auch etwas enttäuscht,zb haben wir auch nicht jede Elementkombi gesehen ,zb Donner und Erde bzw es wurde auch nie 100pro geklärt aus welchen Kekkai Genkai Elemten aus welchen Grundelementen bestehen.
Und was du meinst ist einfach das  Sturmelement von Darui (halt ein Kekkai Genkai aus Wasser/Donner) ,auch ein sehr cooler Typ btw,so wie alle eigentlich aus Kumo A,Bee,Samui

PS: Kann mich nicht festlegen,aber Sadness und Sorrow war eines der traurigsten,aber auch Strong and Strike war cool - ach da gefielen mir zu viele.^^
Der Anfang von Flow and Sign war auch klasse,vorallem aber weil man da noch nicht wusste,dass Itachi der tragische Held ist oder dass Jiraiya stirbt.
Achja und One Piece Gerede würde wohl den Rahmen sprengen jetzt,bin da auch auf dem aktuellsten Stand . xd


----------



## Gripschi (1. Juni 2015)

Interesante Disku 

Ich bin wohl nicht durch aber einiges ist auch mir aufgefallen.

Die Entwicklung einiger Dinge u Personen.

Trotzdem stellenweise echt gut.


Hab jetzt noch paar Folgen Akame Ga Kill geschaut. Gefällt mir sehr gut.

Auf Deutsch läuft er aktuell auf Prosieben Maxx. Bin mal gespannt, schlecht ist die Deutsche Syncro nicht.

Von Black Bullet bin Ich enttäuscht, hätte da mehr erhofft. Auch gabs paar Logiklücken mM nach.


Rah Xepohn ist top, mit Evangelion einer meiner Lieblings Animes.

Der 3. Film ist echt krass, und das Cliff Hanger am Ende.

Grandios und bisschen Brainfuck, die Abgründe die sich da auftauen, bin mal auf den 4. Film gespannt, kann gern 3 Stunden gehen.


----------



## Leob12 (1. Juni 2015)

Spoiler



Ich weiß nicht ob selbst Jirayia nur durch zusehen ein S-Rang Jutsu jemandem beibringen kann. Genma und Raido sind ziemlich starke Jonin, und die brauchen zu zweit schon eine gewisse Zeit. 
Es dürfte schon seinen Grund haben warum Naruto das Hiraishin no Jutsu nicht gelernt hat bzw erlernen konnte. Denn im Endeffekt war er später sowieso fast gleich schnell.
Und seine fehlende Schnelligkeit hat er mit den Kage Bunshin gewissermaßen wett gemacht. 
Das Kunai an sich ist ja nicht so wichtig, wichtig ist die Formel da drauf, dahin kann er sich nämlich teleportieren. 

Kurama ist stärker, das sagt er selbst, und das beweist der Kampf gegen die ganzen Bijuu-Geister bevor sie von der Gedo Statue absorbiert wurden. 
6 Bijuus vereinen ihr Chakra in einer gewaltigen Bijuudama und Kurama kontert das mit exakt der gleichen Menge, da ist noch viel luft am Boden. Auch Hachibi war erstaunt von der Kraft Kuramas, und er selbst ist kein Schwächling. 
Außerdem hat Madara Kurama ausgewählt und ihn kontrolliert, auch da wird die unglaubliche Kraft eine wesentliche Rolle gespielt haben. 

Die Dörfer haben eh immer auf Kurama geschielt. Nur reicht ja ein Bijuu-Geist auch aus um ein ganzes Dorf auszulöschen. 
Ja, sicher kommt es auf den Einsatz an, aber die Hauptwaffe der Bijuus ist die Bijuudama, und da ist größer nunmal einfach besser und stärker. Das ist jetzt keine billige Argumentation sondern es ist einfach so. Mehr Chakra bedeutet in dem Fall mehr Power. 

Bakuton wurde nie ganz erklärt, stimmt, aber es ist trotzdem eine Verbindung von Doton und Raiton. 
Es wurde aber nur von einem oder zwei Charakteren benutzt und die waren eigentlich nicht so wichtig. 

Ja, mir fiel nur der deutsche Name dafür nicht ein^^



Über OP könnte ich ewig reden. 
Wobei da der Großteil wirklich noch Spekulation ist was die Kräfte der Charaktere anbelangt. Aber genau daraus zieht OP seinen Reiz.


----------



## Gripschi (1. Juni 2015)

One Piece ist auch genial.

Grad nach dem Time Skip gehts gut los.

Law ist von der Art her sehr cool.
Sado mag Ich auch, der ist ziemlich Chaotisch.


Aber Ich hätte gern die Feuer Frucht von Ace


----------



## Kinguin (1. Juni 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> .....





Spoiler



Na wie gesagt es gab genug Möglichkeiten,wie man glaubhaft Naruto das Jutsu beibringen kann. ^^
Notfalls eben bloß die Grundvoraussetzungen ,und Naruto versucht dann zu verstehen wie das Jutsu vollendet wird.
Mir ging es ja bloss darum,dass Naruto mehr Möglichkeiten/Variationen im Kampf bekommt bzw nach dem TS mehr drauf hat ,am Ende lief es halt darauf hinaus,dass eben halt einfach mehr Chakra hat als die anderen.
Und das dann Geschwindigkeit/Kraft/Heilung aus gleichte,fand ich irgendwie nicht so toll.
Achja Genma war zwar stark,aber Jiraiya und Minato noch viel stärker,und trotzdem übertraf Naruto sie zb bei dem Senin Modus oder dem Futon Rasen Shuriken,denke es ist daher glaubhaft,wenn Naruto auch Genma übertrifft im Hirashin no Jutsu.

Zum Kyuubi haben sie nie rübergeschielt,den Eindruck hatte ich ehrlich gesagt nie,wenn man von den anderen Dörfern im 1.Narutoteil hörte.
Kumogakure versuchte zb das Byukugan zu stehlen,Iwagakure lebte isoliert,Kirigakure hatte viele Konfilkte innerhalb des Landes,Sunagakure wollte natürlich den Ichibi so trainieren,dass sie ihn als Waffe nutzen können,aber wieso wenn der Kyuubi doch eh viel stärker ist?
Und Kushina zb wurde nicht entführt wegen dem Kyuubi sondern weil sie eines der letzten Uzumaki Mitglieder war.
Es ergibt für mich also keinen Sinn,dass Hashirama die Bijuus untereinander aufteilen wollte ,um Frieden und Stabilität zu wahren - siehe erstes Gokage Treffen.
Dort ging es ja unter anderem um die Aufteilung,wenn der Kyuubi wirklich so mächtig war,wieso nimmt Konoha sich den und der Rest Dörfer nimmt die anderen?
Spätestens da hätte es Stress geben müssen,trotzdem konnte man sich ja auf das System der 5 Nationen einigen.

Bakuton - Das könnte hinkommen,aber was ist zb Donner + Wind hatte keine Kombination .Magnet war ja Erde+Wind und der Rest ist auch klar zugeordnet.



Und ja geht mir OP genauso,würde halt den Rahmen sprengen. ^^


----------



## Leob12 (1. Juni 2015)

Im ersten Teil hatte man ja auch keine Ahnung das Bee den Hachibi in sich trägt und kontrollieren kann. 
Man wusste generell sehr wenig über die Bijuus. 

Einen Bijuu zu besitzen und zu beherrschen ist ein gewaltiger Vorteil. 
Besser einen als gar keinen, zumal man Kurama nicht so einfach beherrschen kann, hat man ja gesehen. 
Die Bijuus wollte er ja als "Vertrauensbeweis" aufteilen. Wenn jedes Dorf eine derartige Waffe besitzt, dann ist die Chance nicht mehr so hoch das sie sich bekämpfen. Den Kyuubi nimmt er, weil er ihn als einziger beherrschen kann. 

Alle Elementverbindung sind in der Tat nicht bekannt bzw nur in Filler zu sehen. 
Kann man sich jetzt darüber beschweren, ich für meinen Teil fände Raiton + Futon oder Katon + Raiton irgendwie zu stark^^ 
Futon + Katon ist ja schon irrsinnig stark. 
Vielleicht klärt uns Kishi ja noch auf.


----------



## Kinguin (2. Juni 2015)

Naja ich weiß ja nicht,die anderen Bijuus sind auch nicht einfach zu kontrollieren,Ichibi akzeptierte bloß den Mönch,die anderen Jinchus nicht,am Ende eben halt Gaara auch ,da waren sie aber nicht mehr miteinander verbunden.
Hachibi ,Nibi ,Rokubi usw gilt das Gleiche wohl ,Hachibi selbst wurde ja durch das Rikudo Gefäß gefangen gehalten,und in zahlreichen Leuten versiegelt,aber erst KillerBee schaffte es jenen zu kontrollieren,eigentlich sogar Freundschaft zu schließen.
Klar hatten wir auch zb Yugito mit der Katze,die sie kontrollieren konnte,aber wir wissen halt auch nicht,ob die Jinchus vor ihr den Nibi kontrollieren konnten.
Beim Sanbi wurde sogar betont,dass nur der Yondaime Mizukage ihn kontrollieren konnte.
Fürs Kyuubi durften auch Mito und Kushina herhalten,und die waren zumindest in der Lage lange Zeit den Kyuubi zu bändigen,ob sie ihn auch effektiv (zumindest einen Teil) nutzen konnten? Ich denke wohl eher nicht.
Ob man daher generell sagen kann,der Kyuubi ist schwerer zu kontrollieren? 
Selbst wenn es so wäre,war es von den Dörfern wohl trotzdem nicht schlau den Kyuubi Konoha zu überlassen,und dass sich Suna dann nur mit dem Ichibi begnügt?
Also für mich bleibt daher die Aufteilung unverständlich,sollte Kyuubi wirklich der "Stärkste" sein und der Ichibi der "Schwächste" ...aber nun gut.^^

@Grupschi

Ja ich finde der aktuell Arc zieht sich aber etwas,auch fehlt mir irgendwie der eine Teil der SHB.
Auch habe ich das Gefühl,dass die meisten Charaktere mit Handbremse kämpfen,Ruffy hat ja erst vor kurzem die Früchte seines Trainings ausgepackt. 
Wobei Picca und Co wohl auch keine wirklichen Gegner sind für Leute wie Zorro


----------



## Leob12 (2. Juni 2015)

Sagen wir so: Läuft der Kyuubi Amok oder wird er befreit, dann hätte Hashirama die allerwenigsten Schwierigkeiten mit ihm gehabt. 
Es ist ein Unterschied ob man nur Jinchuuriki ist oder den Bijuu wirklich kontrollieren kann. 

Zorro hat noch gar nichts gezeigt, außer das er mit Fujitora halbwegs mithalten kann, wobei das nicht ganz ernst zu nehmen war xD 
Dress Rosa zieht sich mittlerweile schon seit 2 Jahren. Ich hatte wirklich hohe Erwartungen, einfach weil Dofi der Lieblingsfeind war^^ 
Aber da gab es zu viele einzelne Handlungsstränge, die Offiziere der Familie waren alle richtig schwach und Fujitora hat die ganze Zeit über nix gemacht obwohl er eigentlich gegen Dofi war 

Das Schiff von Big Mom muss ja auch noch vor der Küste liegen.

Ach ja, der Manga von Tokyo Ghoul ist richtig nice. Hab mir die ersten 2 Bände gekauft und gerade gelesen, macht Laune und ist spannend. 
Bei Attack on Titan ist die Handlung des Animes nun abgedeckt, ab jetzt kommt nur neues Zeugs (zumindest für die, die den Manga nicht schon gelesen haben)^^


----------



## Gripschi (3. Juni 2015)

Fertig mit Akame Ga Kill.

Toller Anime und viele traurige Momente. Paar Logiklücken, aber die waren nicht gravierend.

Das Prinzip der Imperial Arms war auch interessant.

One Piece zieht sich das stimmt.


----------



## Leob12 (3. Juni 2015)

Akame Ga Kill hab ich auch auf meiner Liste. Ists ne Empfehlung wert? 
Ach ja, Manga von Tokyo Ghoul lesen, ist wirklich gut geworden.


----------



## Gripschi (3. Juni 2015)

Also Ich kann Ihn empfehlen. Gibt viele Tolle Momente darin.
Und er ist kein Happy End Anime ):. Bei einigen Wendungen hat Ich Pipie in den Augen da die Charaktere echt gut geworden sind.

Bin nicht so der Manga Fan, aber schau Ihn bestimmt mal an.


----------



## meik19081999 (3. Juni 2015)

Ich kann Akame ga Kill auch enpfehlen, ist ein top Anime, der auch mal zeigt das nicht alles ein happy end sein muss.
Schau ihn an


----------



## Leob12 (4. Juni 2015)

Anime ist schlechter als der Manga, würde dir den Manga empfehlen.


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (7. Juni 2015)

Riding Bean kann ich ebenfalls empfehlen zwar nicht für jedermann , aber einen Blick wert.


----------



## Leob12 (7. Juni 2015)

Um was geht es da bzw welche Genre sind vertreten?


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (7. Juni 2015)

Hi Leob12,

Riding Bean – Wikipedia


----------



## Leob12 (7. Juni 2015)

Sowas könnte ich auch selbst recherchieren, hätte ich nicht fragen müssen...
Genres stehen keine da, vermute mal Action und Drama + Transporter "Handlung" bzw Ähnlichkeiten.


----------



## Robonator (10. Juni 2015)

Mecha scheint ja nicht sehr beliebt bzw verbreitet zu sein, so wie ich das mitbekomme oder? 
In meinem ganzen Freundeskreis kenne ich sonst irgendwie niemanden der sich Animaes mit Mecha reinziehen kann^^ 

Nachdem ich heute abgeraged bin nach der ersten Folge von Inu x Boku SS, hab ich mir mal Aldnoah.Zero angetan. Nach den ersten 4 Folgen bin ich dann doch schon ziemlich beeindruckt von dem. Hätt nicht gedacht das er mir so gut gefallen würde. Der Soundtrack gefällt mir auch schon ganz gut 
Ich denke von dem schau ich mir heute alle Folgen durch und später eventuell dann auch noch die zweite Staffel, wenn ich sie irgendwo finde^^ 

Ich muss mal schauen ob ich davon nicht irgendwo später die Bluray finde. Wo kauft ihr eure denn eigentlich? Bei Amazon ist die Auswahl ja meist sehr begrenzt und ich hab keine Lust lediglich Episode 1 für 30€ zu kaufen


----------



## Gripschi (10. Juni 2015)

Ich schau meistens auf ebay  nach englischen Versionen.

Amazon UK geht auch von den Preisen.

Edit: Bin auch Mecha Fan. Muss da mal schauen.
Früher hab Ich gern Gundam geschaut.


----------



## Zybba (10. Juni 2015)

Was meint ihr mit "Mecha"?

Animes mit Mechs/Robotern?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (10. Juni 2015)

@Robonatur bei Aldnoah.Zero nur die erste Staffel ansehen! Und dann selber die Geschichte zu Ende denken. A1 Pictures hat es in der zweiten Staffel leider vergeigt.


----------



## Robonator (10. Juni 2015)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Ich schau meistens auf ebay  nach englischen Versionen.
> 
> Amazon UK geht auch von den Preisen.
> 
> ...



Amazon UK hat von Aldnoah zum Beispiel wiederum gar nichts außer Figuren und so. 



Zybba schrieb:


> Was meint ihr mit "Mecha"?
> 
> Animes mit Mechs/Robotern?


Genau.


Patrick.C schrieb:


> @Robonatur bei Aldnoah.Zero nur die erste Staffel ansehen! Und dann selber die Geschichte zu Ende denken. A1 Pictures hat es in der zweiten Staffel leider vergeigt.


Das ist aber ziemlich schade zu hören. Ich weiß aber auch nicht ob ich mich von der zweiten Staffel fernhalten kann, mal gucken wie die erste endet. Bislang gefällt sie mir richtig gut. Ich find er hat die richtige Mischung aus Story und Action, sowas würde ich gern öfter in Animes sehen, leider fällt bei den meisten ja das eine oder andere ziemlich flach aus. Nach Infinite Stratos hab ich grad keine Lust mehr auf nen Anime wo der Protagonist erstmal 5min rumschreien muss um Kraft zu bekommen oder sich in jedem zweiten Kampf halb tot in seine Traumwelt zurückzieht und auf magische weise stärker wird.

Aldnoah erinnert mich vom Stil her bisher auch ein wenig an z.B. Zankyou no Terror, dort war das ganze auch ziemlich realistisch gehalten. Keine übermäßigen teils lächerliche Emotionen, kein typisches rumgeschreie um Kraft zu bekommen etc. Hat jemand vielleicht noch so 2-3 Empfehlungen von Animes die auch in dem Stil sind?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (10. Juni 2015)

Psycho Pass, Code Geass, Evangelion, GITS und Ergo Proxy als weitere Kandidaten.


----------



## Gripschi (10. Juni 2015)

Der Shop sieht gut aus:

ShopAnimeDVD.com - Your Source to Japanese Anime DVD with a large selection of Anime titles to choose from at great discounted DVD prices.

Wäre Ich nur nicht klamm.


----------



## Robonator (10. Juni 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Psycho Pass, Code Geass, Evangelion, GITS und Ergo Proxy als weitere Kandidaten.


Hmm gut davon waren alle bis auf GITS schon auf meiner Liste. Von Psycho Pass hat ne Freundin vor kurzem schon unglaublich geschwärmt, also werd ich mir den dann evtl. als nächstes anschauen. 
War Evangelion nicht auch irgendwie so ein Anime mit gefühlt 3000 Staffeln? 

Was ich auf jeden Fall hasse sind Animes in denen jede Episode quasi ihre eigene abgeschlossene Story hat. Das hat mich bei Cowboy Bebop schon mächtig gestört und mir dort die Motivation zum gucken genommen^^


Gripschi schrieb:


> Der Shop sieht gut aus:
> 
> ShopAnimeDVD.com - Your Source to Japanese Anime DVD with a large selection of Anime titles to choose from at great discounted DVD prices.
> 
> Wäre Ich nur nicht klamm.



Der Name mit dem Design wirkt irgendwie verdammt unseriös


----------



## Gripschi (10. Juni 2015)

Naja hatte damals viele Empfehlungen. Der Shop. KA

Evangelion hat leider nur 1 Staffel und 5 Filme.

Die Handlung ist in sich schon geschlossen pro Folge, aber das ist nicht störend. Da sie trotzdem aufeinander aufbaut.

Die neuen Filme weichen von der Handlung des Animes ab, sind aber auch Top.


----------



## Robonator (10. Juni 2015)

Ganz schön viele Filme dafür, das wird dauern das alle zu schauen^^ 

Und maan wieso müssen die Folgen denn immer so kurz sein? Ich hab doch grad erst angefangen und bin nu schon bei Folge 9. 

Das ist auch wie immer ziemlich typisch. Die Animes mit mehr als 12 Folgen sind meistens irgendwie langgezogen und hätten so viele Folgen eig. gar nicht verdient, aber die die dann richtig geil sind, sind dann viel zu kurz und haben meist dann auch nur eine Staffel  




Bei diesem AnimeDVD Shop dingens da, kann man da auch irgendwie nach Blurays sortieren? Oben hat man ja nur DVD zur auswahl.


----------



## Quppi (10. Juni 2015)

Magi Staffel 1 und vor allem 2 kann ich auch empfehlen, wenn ihr mal ein etwas anderes Setting wollt. In dem Fall der Orient.
Würde jetzt gerne mal die Fate/Unlimited Blade Works etc. Reihe anfangen. Hab nur absolut keine Ahnung in welcher Reihenfolge. Könnt ihr mir da helfen? Ich weiß im Internet gibts 10000 Treads dazu, aber jeder sagt was anderes, von daher würde ich da auf euch vertrauen. Achja und die VN will ich nicht lesen, als nur die Animes gucken.
Danke


----------



## Robonator (10. Juni 2015)

So ich habe Aldnoah fertig. Bin immer noch geflasht von dem, find den einfach richtig geil 
Denke ich werd dann als nächstes wirklich Psycho Pass o.ä. anfangen, allerdings brauch ich nu erstmal ne Pause


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (10. Juni 2015)

Quppi schrieb:


> Magi Staffel 1 und vor allem 2 kann ich auch empfehlen, wenn ihr mal ein etwas anderes Setting wollt. In dem Fall der Orient.
> Würde jetzt gerne mal die Fate/Unlimited Blade Works etc. Reihe anfangen. Hab nur absolut keine Ahnung in welcher Reihenfolge. Könnt ihr mir da helfen? Ich weiß im Internet gibts 10000 Treads dazu, aber jeder sagt was anderes, von daher würde ich da auf euch vertrauen. Achja und die VN will ich nicht lesen, als nur die Animes gucken.
> Danke



Bei Fate solltest du dir Fate Zero und danach UBW von Ufotable anschauen. Die Fate Richtung von DEEN sollte bewusst ignoriert werden. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Robonator (10. Juni 2015)

> Die Fate Richtung von DEEN sollte bewusst ignoriert werden.


Warum eigentlich? Ist die so schlecht geworden?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (10. Juni 2015)

Relativ. Sie ist wenn kein Vergleich genommen wird, solide. Ufotable ist aber eine andere Klasse und sollte bevorzugt werden. Da alles auf höherem Niveau ist.


----------



## Robonator (10. Juni 2015)

Ah aber man kann dennoch alles schauen ohne allzu harte Enttäuschungen? Neige dazu wenn dann alles zu gucken^^ Hab die Serie auch schon lange auf meiner Liste aber irgendwie nie angefangen da zzt. die Lust zu längeren Animes fehlt.


----------



## Quppi (10. Juni 2015)

Meinst du mit deen fate/night also das aller erste vom release her?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (10. Juni 2015)

Die Anforderung entscheiden ob es Enttäuschung gibt oder nicht. Fang mit Zero, UBW und dann Fate von DEEN an. Um es zu kurz zu fassen, deine Liste wird länger 

@Quppi ja das von 2006.


----------



## soth (10. Juni 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich? Ist die so schlecht geworden?


Fate/Stay Night und UBW sind das selbe Spiel. Nur ist Stay Night imho die schlechteste Route und von Animations- sowie Zeichenqualität kann Deen sowieso nicht mit Ufotable mithalten.


Patrick.C schrieb:


> @Robonatur bei Aldnoah.Zero nur die erste  Staffel ansehen! Und dann selber die Geschichte zu Ende denken. A1  Pictures hat es in der zweiten Staffel leider vergeigt.


Ansichtssache.


Robonator schrieb:


> Ganz schön viele Filme dafür, das wird dauern das alle zu schauen^^


Die neuen Filme sind eine alternative Erzählung.


----------



## Gripschi (10. Juni 2015)

Jup. Und die haben abartige Cliff Hanger.

Evangelion ist echt einer meiner Lieblingsanimes.

Bis etwa Hälfte Teil 2 sinds se ähnlich.

Bei den alten:

Der eine Film ist mehr ne Zusammenfassung.

Der eine beendet die Story.

Die neuen gehen Ihren eigenen Weg.


----------



## Leob12 (11. Juni 2015)

Der Tokyo Ghoul Manga ist echt gut, gefällt mir immer besser


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (11. Juni 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Der Tokyo Ghoul Manga ist echt gut, gefällt mir immer besser


Ist ja auch ein guter Manga  Bist du noch im ersten Teil? :RE ist die Fortsetzung, wenn du fertig wärst.


----------



## Leob12 (11. Juni 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Ist ja auch ein guter Manga  Bist du noch im ersten Teil? :RE ist die Fortsetzung, wenn du fertig wärst.



Ja, bin noch im ersten Teil. 
Band 1-7 hab ich auf Deutsch daheim, jetzt lese ich im Internet weil ich wissen will wie es weiter geht und nicht bis zum Juli auf den nächsten Band warten will.


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (11. Juni 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Genres stehen keine da, vermute mal Action und Drama + Transporter "Handlung" bzw Ähnlichkeiten.



"Riding Bean"

Ja dürfte in die Richtung gehen


----------



## Leob12 (13. Juni 2015)

Hmmm, liegts an mir oder warum werde ich mit Angel Beats nicht so warm? 8 Episoden bisher, optisch und musikalisch erste Sahne, auch das Grundkonzept ist nice, nur irgendwie passiert so viel und ich blicke nicht immer ganz durch.


----------



## soth (13. Juni 2015)

Nicht jeder kann einen erlesenen Geschmack besitzen  (Irgendwie sieht der zwinkernde Smiley hochnäßig aus)


----------



## Leob12 (14. Juni 2015)

Jo, vl wirds noch. Bin ja erst bei Folge 8. An sich gefällt es mir eh, nur die emotionale Komponente kam mir noch etwas zu kurz. Ein paar schöne bzw traurige Momente hat es schon gegeben. Nur hat es mich halt noch nicht geflasht wie ein Code Geass, Toradora oder HxH. Vielleicht kommts ja noch, die Hoffnung hab ich nicht aufgegeben.


----------



## Lee (14. Juni 2015)

Naja anfangs war Angel Beats ja mehr Comedy. Zwar ists durchaus auch emotional, aber jetzt nicht so ne Tränenmaschine


----------



## Leob12 (14. Juni 2015)

Lee schrieb:


> Naja anfangs war Angel Beats ja mehr Comedy. Zwar ists durchaus auch emotional, aber jetzt nicht so ne Tränenmaschine



Jo stimmt, teilweise war es echt lustig. Hab ich aber irgendwie verdrängt^^ 
Ich sag ja nicht das der Anime schlecht ist, mein Gott nein, nur hat er mich noch nicht so gepackt wie ich das vielleicht erwartet hätte.


----------



## Quppi (15. Juni 2015)

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich Angel Beats nach Folge 4 einfach aufgehört habe zu gucken. Nicht wirklich abgebrochen, doch irgendwie hat ich nie Lust auf die nächste Folge  Vielleicht gebe ichs irgendwann nochmal ne Chance.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Juni 2015)

So, Angel Beats abgeschlossen. 
Guter Anime, allerdings waren 13 Folgen zu wenig. Nach gefühlt jeder Folge gab es einen Plot-twist und irgendwann hat es dann seine Wirkung verloren. 
Die hauptcharaktere fand ich persönlich etwas generisch, die Episoden welche sich um die Nebencharaktere gedreht haben waren richtig gut, so hätte es sein sollen -.- 

Hinata war zum Schluss mein Liebslingscharakter, hätte ich mir nicht gedacht.


----------



## Robonator (25. Juni 2015)

Hab Psycho Pass nu auch mal durch und fuuuuuck war der absolut geil  

Ist die zweite Staffel auch auf ähnlichem Niveau?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (25. Juni 2015)

@Robo habe es doch gesagt  Die zweite Staffel finde ich leider nicht gelungen, da war auch ein anderes Team dran plus ein, in meinen Augen, schlechter Director dahinter (Hamatora).

Ich empfehle dir auf den PP Film zu warten. Ähnliches wirst du mit GITS, die Evagelion Filme und Proxy erleben. 

Ich selber habe nun Guren Lagann und die Filme mit Black Lagoon angeschaut und meine Güte stehen die im Kontrast  War aber ein Höllenritt, hätte aber bei Gurren eine bessere Umsetzung des zweiten Parts mit Fokus auf Nia und die Spiral Rasse gewünscht, anstatt teilweise noch die Ethik und Moral der Bevölkerung mit reinzunehmen. Bei den Filmen wäre mir lieber gewesen, die Timeskipes in jeweils 3,5j. zu verfilmen. Sozusagen Sequel nach dem Spiral King und dem Prequel des Timeskipes. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Robonator (25. Juni 2015)

Schade eig. Ne Freundin meinte nur das die zweite Staffel okay sei, aber nicht so gut wie die erste. 
Bin nu bei der zweiten Staffel von Grisaia und irgendwie haut die mich echt nicht um. Die Hintergrundgeschichte voller Logiklücken war ja nett und so aber sonst? Da fand ich die erste Staffel wesentlich unterhaltsamer.


----------



## soth (25. Juni 2015)

Die zweite Staffel Psycho Pass kann man problemlos anschauen.


----------



## uka (26. Juni 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Die Hintergrundgeschichte voller Logiklücken war ja nett und so aber sonst?


Da hat die erste Staffel bei weitem mehr Logiklücken als die 2te (Grisaia). Prinzipiell wird die 2. Staffel nur verworrener.


----------



## Richi1605 (28. Juni 2015)

Wist ihr zufällig wann zu dem manga "Die Monster Mädchen" der anime erscheinen soll ?? Hatte irgend mal was gelesen dieses jahr....


----------



## uka (28. Juni 2015)

Startet nächsten Monat, falls du Monster Musume meinst. Ich glaube am Wochenende/Freitag.


----------



## Richi1605 (28. Juni 2015)

uka schrieb:


> Startet nächsten Monat, falls du Monster Musume meinst. Ich glaube am Wochenende/Freitag.



Ah danke


----------



## -Atlanter- (30. Juni 2015)

Evangelion 1.11 kommt am Dienstag im FreeTV (ProSieben Maxx) falls jemand den Film noch nicht gesehen hat.


----------



## Leob12 (4. Juli 2015)

Rainbow: Nisha Rokubou no Shichinin, toller Anime, trauriger und ernster Hintergrund, kann man sich geben. 

Heute wahrscheinlich mit Death Note fertig, naja, was soll man sagen. Nach Episode 26 geht es irrsinnig steil bergab -.-


----------



## Leob12 (8. Juli 2015)

Nachdem die Summer Season ja schon gestartet ist, hier mal ein Link zu aktuellen Animes: 
AniChart.net - Interactive Seasonal Upcoming Anime Charts

Ist da für euch was dabei? 
Für mich auf jeden Fall schonmal Dragon Ball Super, warte da aber noch um gleich mehrere Episoden in einem Rutsch zusehen. 
Gangsta. hört sich recht gut an, werde ich auch verfolgen. 
Rokka no Yuusha hätte auch Potenzial.
God Eater, weil von ufotable^^


----------



## soth (8. Juli 2015)

Da ist so einiges dabei was interessant sein könnte.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (8. Juli 2015)

Ich nutze eher die livechart.me Seite um Information zu holen zur jeweiligen Season. Für mich sind lediglich God Eater, Gangsta, Rokka (ich hoffe das es sich nicht selbst ins Knie schiesst) und Overlord als weiteres Gaming Element nach Log Horizon und NGNL den Blick wert.


----------



## Robonator (8. Juli 2015)

> Rainbow: Nisha Rokubou no Shichinin, toller Anime, trauriger und ernster Hintergrund, kann man sich geben.



Hab ich nun auch vorkurzem mit ner Freundin geschaut. Ich fand den echt verdammt geil 


Was die Liste angeht da freue ich mich am meisten auf Durarara^^


----------



## Leob12 (8. Juli 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Ich nutze eher die livechart.me Seite um Information zu holen zur jeweiligen Season. Für mich sind lediglich God Eater, Gangsta, Rokka (ich hoffe das es sich nicht selbst ins Knie schiesst) und Overlord als weiteres Gaming Element nach Log Horizon und NGNL den Blick wert.



hab das erste google-ergebnis genommen  



Robonator schrieb:


> Hab ich nun auch vorkurzem mit ner Freundin geschaut. Ich fand den echt verdammt geil
> Was die Liste angeht da freue ich mich am meisten auf Durarara^^


Jo, richtig starker Anime. Leider gibts keine DVD davon, irgendwie.


----------



## -Kerby- (9. Juli 2015)

Ist es wert Evangelion anzuschauen?
Ich hatte bisher im Leben nur OP, Naruto, Dragonball, Deathman Wonderland sowie Elfenlied angeschaut.
Soll also heissen, ich habe keine großartigen Erfahrungen bisher gemacht


----------



## Leob12 (9. Juli 2015)

Habs zwar selbst noch nicht gesehen, dürfte aber ziemlich gut sein, wenn man das Mecha zeugs mag. 
Schau dir HunterxHunter an, geht in dieselbe Richtung wie OP, nur ohne Filler. Richtig gut wenn man Shounen und Action mag. Der Anfang zieht sich etwas, aber das ist es wert.


----------



## Kinguin (9. Juli 2015)

Also heute ist in OP echt eine Bombe an Infos geplatzt,richtig nice und genug neue Theorien 
Habe mal den Naruto Gaiden zu Ende gelesen ,das Ende war irgendwie komisch und zu hastig,aber gut es soll halt nur auf den Film vorbereiten.
Ansonsten habe ich mal überlegt,ob ich mal anderen Animes/Mangas eine Chance geben soll ,aber irgendwie keine Motivation.


----------



## Leob12 (9. Juli 2015)

Das beste OP Kapitel seit langem, ja, meine ich so  
Habs im Zug bei schlechter Internetverbindung gelesen, die Seite hat sich langsam aufgebaut und deswegen hab ich jede Seite gut 2x gelesen. Ein absoluter Traum das Kapitel. 

Im Angesicht von Fujitora würde ich sagen, dass Zorro nun endlich zeigen kann was er drauf hat.

Welche Animes was für dich sein könnten?
HunterxHunter, ähnlich wie OP, nur noch vielfältiger was die Fähigkeiten betrifft. Super Action, tolle und interessante Gegner, eine große, unbekannte Welt und ziemlich brutal. Dazu keine einzige Filler-Folge  
Code Geass und Death Note, beide recht ähnlich was die Hauptcharaktere betrifft, das Szenario ist aber ein andere. Insgesamt ist Code Geass für mich der rundere Anime, beide aber ziemlich hochklassig was Charaktere, Musik und Story anbelangt. 
Zankyou no Terror, etwas realistischer, trotzdem sehr gut. Tolle Musik, super Animation und Qualität, interessante Charaktere. 
Rainbow: Nisha Rokubuo no Shichinin, ernster Hintergrund, gute Story, vielfältige Charaktere, auch ziemlich blutig. 

Wenns mal was eher kurzfristiges sein soll, für zwischendurch: 
Death Parade, kurzweilig und gut, mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## -Kerby- (9. Juli 2015)

Danke dir für die Infos 

Ohja, gerade eben hab ich mir den OP Kapitel reingezogen.
Boah, überwältigend.
Wanna see Kaido..!


----------



## Kinguin (9. Juli 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Das beste OP Kapitel seit langem, ja, meine ich so
> Habs im Zug bei schlechter Internetverbindung gelesen, die Seite hat sich langsam aufgebaut und deswegen hab ich jede Seite gut 2x gelesen. Ein absoluter Traum das Kapitel.
> Im Angesicht von Fujitora würde ich sagen, dass Zorro nun endlich zeigen kann was er drauf hat.
> Welche Animes was für dich sein könnten?
> ...



Danke für die Tipps (die letzten 2 sagen mir gar nix).
Aber OP hat wie Naruto (und sogar noch DB) was Nostalgisches,als Kind damit unter anderem groß geworden (auch wenn ich  heute die deutsche Fassung zum Kotzen finde ^^).
HunterxHunter hat mir ein Kumpel empfohlen (sowie Attack on Titans?),muss mal schauen.
Death Note habe ich mir mal durchgelesen,war echt ganz cool ,Code Geass gefällt mir gar nicht hingegen.
Ansonsten habe ich mal auf Empfehlung von Kumpels FairyTail angeschaut,aber das finde ich recht stupide und Bleach,bin ich recht zwiegespalten mittlerweile.
Mehr kenne ich nicht.  

zum Thema One Piece,volle Zustimmung das Kapitel war eine Bombe. (mit Kid und Shanks,BB und Aokiji,Akainu und den 5 Weisen,Smoker und Fuji,Vizeadmiral Kranich wurde sogar erwähnt o.O)
Und genug Diskussionsstoff,ob Capone nun zu BigMum gehört oder wirklich Ruffy und law meinte als Verbündete?
Bald werden wir es wissen immerhin ist er in der Nähe von DR bzw der Sunnytruppe.
Urouge könnte sehr interessant werden,vermute ja immer noch er trifft auf Enel. (ja sehr gewagt)
X Drake gehört wie wir länger wissen zu Kaido,bin aber noch der Überzeugung er unterwandert diesen für Law.
Glaube aber nicht,dass es nochmal zum Kampf kommt mit Zorro und Fujitora,der wird sich wohl rausreden,dass Sabo ihn aufgehalten hat.


----------



## Leob12 (9. Juli 2015)

AoT kannst du dir auch ansehen. HxH ist aber besser, zumindest der Anime. Da gibts zwei Versionen, eine ist aus dem Jahr 1998, die Neufassung ging erst letzten Herbst "zu Ende" bzw es gibt nicht mehr Stoff weil der Mangaka gefühlte 2 Kapitel pro Jahr fertigstellt 

Fairy Tail ist eigentlich ganz in Ordnung, ich bin da schon auf den Tartarus-Arc gespannt. Ja, man kann genug an Fairy Tail aussetzen, lustig ist er dennoch und für Zwischendurch als Abwechslung durchaus gut. 

Fujitora will doch die Köpfe von Luffy und Law, und wer ist denn da aktuell noch in der Lage den aufzuhalten? Zorro müsste ganz in der Nähe sein, außerdem musst er bedeutend weniger leisten als Sabo^^ 
Ich stells mir eher so vor das Fujitora auf dem Weg zu Luffy ist und Zorro ist zufällig in der Nähe und hält ihn auf. Wobei ich nicht glaube das Zorro stärker oder gar gleich stark ist. Trotzdem wird ihn Zorro nicht passieren lassen, das wird er mir irgendeinem epischen Spruch Fujitora wissen lassen. 
Enel ist doch am Mond^^ Und Urouge, naja, finde ich persönlich uninteressant. 

Ach ja, es ist nicht Kid der sich Shanks zum Ziel genommen hat, Scratchman Apoo und Basil Hawkins sind da auch dabei. Das wird schwer werden, auch für Shanks, wobei mir die Kräfte von beiden Seiten ja kaum kennen. 

Was mich aber am meisten geschockt hat: Kuzan ist anscheinend wirklich bei Blackbeard  Demnach ist die Crew mit Abstand am stärksten. Gut, Burgess war jetzt nicht der Bringer, aber sein Gegner war auch immerhin der zweite Mann der Revolutionäre. Aber es kommen da noch die ganzen Impel Down-Verbrecher, der ehemalige Gefängniswärter und natürlich Teach mit seinen beiden Teufelskräften dazu. Und da soll noch Kuzan dabei sein? 
Ich glaube ja dass Kuzan da irgendwelche Hintergedanken hat, wenn nicht, wärs ne abartig starke Crew, nicht nur in Sachen Kampfkraft, sondern auch durch Intelligenz, Erfahrung und Ausgeglichenheit. Ich sehe da für die Strohhüte derzeit absolut kein Land. Aber ich muss sagen das ich auf Teach als Charakter abfahre. Er ist nicht nur immens stark, er ist auch schlau. Nicht auszudenken was eine Kombo seiner beiden Teufelsfrüchte anzurichten vermag. Er zieht den Gegner mit der Yami Yami no Mi an und schlägt dann mit der Gura Gura no Mi zu  sorry, aber das ist zu stark^^ Wenn man bedenkt was Whitebeard da angerichtet hat und der war lange nicht bei 100%


----------



## Kinguin (9. Juli 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> .....



Fairy Tail verspielt mir in jedem Arc viel Potential und ist oft zu vorhersehbar,was der Mangaka aber gut kann ist das Zeichnen,die Charaktere und alles sehen klasse aus. ^^
Und ja das mit Kid und seiner Allianz ist mir klar,bin mal gespannt,welche Rolle Ruffy einnehmen wird hier.
Bin eher davon ausgegangen,dass Shanks durch BB stirbt. (Andeutung auf dem Marineford,und Shanks und BB damalige Auseinandersetzung)

Ich bezweifle aber,dass Fujitora wirklich die Köpfe von Law/Ruffy will,irgendwas wird da dazwischen kommen,aber er braucht eine vernünftige Ausrede vor Akainu,und ich glaube nicht,dass er sagen kann: "ja Zorro der Piratenjäger hat mich aufgehalten mit einem epischen Spruch, tut mir Leid Großadmiral ". 
Enel ist auf dem Mond ja,aber er könnte trotzdem zurückkehren,klingt zwar etwas überdreht aber wäre witzig,wenn er auf Urouge trifft.
Außerdem als Urouge damals in der Neuen Welt gezeigt wurde,war er auf einer Insel,wo Blitze einschlugen die ganze Zeit,´klingt konstruiert und unwahrscheinlich zugegeben. ^^
Kuzan bei BB,ja ich denke es handelt sich hier definitiv um einen Spion,BB selbst traut Aokiji nicht,denke daher da wird noch mehr dahinterstecken.
Außerdem gehört Aokiji vielleicht nicht unbedingt zur Crew von BB,vielleicht ist er sowas wie dessen Broker Partner geworden,das wissen wir noch nicht.

Interessant noch,Garp und Kranich sind wohl auf den Weg nach DR bzw auf See und peilen jetzt DR an?
Und hat man dort Kaidos Silhouette gesehen,oder war das nur ein Gebäude?
Und ob Al Capone nun Ruffys/Laws Verbündeter ist oder zu Big Mum gehört?


----------



## Leob12 (9. Juli 2015)

Ich hab ja immer noch den Verdacht dass ich Kuzan den Revolutionären angeschlossen hat^^

Al Capone interessiert mich auch gar nicht. Er ist recht schwach und uninteressant.


----------



## Kinguin (9. Juli 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja immer noch den Verdacht dass ich Kuzan den Revolutionären angeschlossen hat^^
> Al Capone interessiert mich auch gar nicht. Er ist recht schwach und uninteressant.



Kuzan bei den Revos habe ich auch schon überlegt,aber als Unterweltbroker könnte ich ihn mir auch vorstellen.
Dass er aber ein Mitglied der BB Bande ist,halte ich für ausgeschlossen,einem Ex Admiral als Piratenkaiser trauen?
So blöd halte ich BB nicht und er misstraut ihm ja wie wir wissen,aber irgendwas läuft ,ist die Frage was das für ein Deal/Verhältnis ist.

zu AlCapone finde ich nicht,ja er steht nicht so im Vordergrund wie Ruffy oder Law oder Kid,aber er ist teil der WorstGen und stellt sowas wie einen Mafiaboss (allein die Anrede mit "Father") dar.
Sehe da genug Potential ,man sollte halt nicht immer so gradlinig denken.
Jeder dieser Rookies wird wohl einen gewissen Impact auf die Dreimacht haben,Ruffy mit Kid und Law wohl am meisten klar. ^^
Über seine TF wissen wir noch nicht wirklich was,Oda ist ja bekanntlich recht kreativ und daher lasse ich mich überraschen.
Kids TF klingt  anfangs auch nicht so spektakulär,wenn man überlegt steckt da viel Power.


----------



## Leob12 (9. Juli 2015)

Wieso beschweren sich die 5 dann bei Sakazuki darüber dass Kuzan nun mit Blackbeard in Verbindung steht?


----------



## Kinguin (10. Juli 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wieso beschweren sich die 5 dann bei Sakazuki darüber dass Kuzan nun mit Blackbeard in Verbindung steht?



Wir wissen nicht,ob Kuzan nun ein Crewmitglied von BB ist,oder eine Art Partner von ihm ist.
Beides könnte sehr gefährlich sein ,macht aber einen gewissen Unterschied ,ich vermute aber halt,dass es sich bei Aokiji eher um einen Partner (Unterweltbroker) handelt.
Wie gesagt,wieso sollte BB ihm soweit vertrauen? Wir reden hier von einem Ex Admiral.2 weitere Punkte,die meine Vermutung untermauern :
1.Smoker fragte doch Aokiji wie er wissen konnte,dass er auf PH ist - einzige Möglichkeit Aokiji hat die Liveübertragung von Caesar mitbekommen,die nur den Leuten der Unterwelt gezeigt wurde.
2. Zudem sagte Jimbei auf der FMI,dass niemand weiß,was Aokiji nun genau macht,ein Ex Admiral unter BB hätte wohl sehr schnell die Runde gemacht.

Sicher bin ich mir natürlich nicht,aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen,dass Aokiji wirklich offiziell als Crewmitglied BB beigetreten ist.


----------



## Leob12 (10. Juli 2015)

Ich schätze, dass da auch mehr dahinter ist. Einfach so wird er nicht beitreten, aber ohne Grund wird wohl auch nicht mit der BB-Crew in Verbindung stehen. 

Wieso sollte das schnell die Runde machen? Sind ja alle nicht dämlich und Aokiji wird wenn nicht an vorderster Front kämpfen. Falls doch, dann quasi als "Überraschung" bei einem starken Gegner. 
Außerdem weiß man nicht inwieweit die Yonkos von den Medien verfolgt werden. Außerdem wird eh jetzt schon geschätzt dass er bei BB ist. Offiziell würde BB das natürlich nicht verkünden, dazu ist er zu schlau.


----------



## Kinguin (10. Juli 2015)

Also wie gesagt,ich streite keine Verbindung von Aokiji und BB ab,nur glaube ich nicht,dass Aokiji BB als Mitglied beigetreten ist bzw unter ihm dient/kämpft.
Sondern eben halt als Unterweltbroker in Verbindung mit der BB Crew steht,würde für mich einfach mehr Sinn machen und eher passen.
Aber bei bei Oda weiß man nie.
Und ja doch die WR/Marine,die ja die Medien stark beeinflussen,scheinen ziemlich genau über die Aktionen der Yonkos Bescheid zu wissen.
Shanks Treffen mit WB ,Kaidos Angriff auf WB, Shanks blockt Kaido ,Ace Beitritt in die WBB


----------



## Leob12 (11. Juli 2015)

Weiß irgendwer wann Chapter 4 von Kuroko no Basuke Extra Game rauskommt? Warte schon so gespannt darauf  

So, hab vorgestern Black Bullet beendet. Ganz ok was den Unterhaltungsfaktor anbelangt, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Insgesamt zu kurz, alles wirkt recht gehetzt und  zu den Charakteren konnte ich keine Verbindung aufbauen. Enju war da noch am besten. Das Ende fand ich aber mal derbe schlecht. 

Jetzt stelle ich mir die Frage: 
Mirrai Nikki
Steins;gate
Black Lagoon 

Was soll ich als nächstes anschauen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (11. Juli 2015)

Am 14 oder 17 Juli soll das neue Kapitel von Sword Vapor gegen die NBA stattfinden  Von den Animes sicher Black Lagoon und Steins;gate.


----------



## soth (11. Juli 2015)

Black Bullet war in absolut jeder Hinsicht ziemlicher Murks.

Alle 3 Anime kann man bedenkenlos empfehlen, auf was du Lust hast musst du selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Leob12 (11. Juli 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Am 14 oder 17 Juli soll das neue Kapitel von Sword Vapor gegen die NBA stattfinden  Von den Animes sicher Black Lagoon und Steins;gate.



fk, so spät erst? Dachte am 10. oder 11. >.< 
Ich hab mich schon so darauf gefreut, Kapitel 3 war ja richtig genial. 
Ein bisschen übertrieben ist das ganze schon, aber trotzdem, welcher KnB-Fan würde nicht gerne die GoM + Kuroko + Kagami in einem Team erleben? 
Hoffentlich wird das als OVA auch umgesetzt^^

So, hab mich für Black Lagoon entschieden. 
Die ersten zwei Folgen machen Lust auf mehr. Opening ist stark, und Revy ist ne Wucht.

Edit: 
KnB Extra Game Chapter 4 is draußen


----------



## -Kerby- (12. Juli 2015)

Bin mit Neon Genesis fertig.
Naja...

Sehr viel Standbilder und die Story war ja teilweise gut, aber eher anstrengend als interessant, schwer zu beschreiben.
War also überhaupt nicht mein Fall, hoffe die Filme hauen da noch was raus ^^


----------



## Gripschi (12. Juli 2015)

Die Filme sind kompakter. Die schlagen Story mäßig aber deutlich anders, also die neuen. Und deren Cliffhanger erst...
Die Alten gefallen mir auch.

Die letzten Folgen fand Ich aber auch schwer 

Ähnlich wie NEV ist dann noch RahXephon.
Ist m.m. nach nicht ganz so schwer verdaulich.



Aktuell schau Ich Junketso no Maria. Sehr netter Anime, Story mäßig gut aber bissel wenig Infos drumherum.


----------



## Leob12 (15. Juli 2015)

Black Lagoon fertig. 
Joa, ganz cool, auch wenn das Ende kein richtiges ist und eine übergeordnete Storyline gibts irgendwie auch nicht^^ 

Aber hat mich gut unterhalten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Juli 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Nachdem die Summer Season ja schon gestartet ist, hier mal ein Link zu aktuellen Animes:
> AniChart.net - Interactive Seasonal Upcoming Anime Charts
> 
> Ist da für euch was dabei?
> Für mich auf jeden Fall schonmal Dragon Ball Super, warte da aber noch um gleich mehrere Episoden in einem Rutsch zusehen.


...weil der übliche Fighting Shounen Furz, auf den viel zu viele Leute abfahren...



Leob12 schrieb:


> Gangsta. hört sich recht gut an, werde ich auch verfolgen.


Schaut nicht schlecht aus, hat Storyelemente, gute Charactere, schaun mer mol...



Leob12 schrieb:


> Rokka no Yuusha hätte auch Potenzial.


Naja, auch nur Ecchi/Harem Action, wie es scheint. Geht so...



Leob12 schrieb:


> God Eater, weil von ufotable^^


Wirkt im ersten Moment wie 'nen Abklatsch von Shingeki no Kyojin...
Also auch nicht wirklich soo besonders toll oder spannend....

Chaos Dragon schaut auch nach etwas a la Akame ga kill aus. 
Pro Episode wird wohl einer der Freunde des MCs sterben....

Gibt aber einige Dinge, die durchaus interessant sein können.

Was aber wirklich nicht so übel ist, ist Gate, Jutsu wa Watashi wa und Overlord sowie Shimoneta to lu Gainen ga Sonzai Shinai Taikutsu na Sekai...
Letzteres behandelt 'Gedankenverbrechen' und ein volles Verbot von jeglicher Obszönität. Und ein paar 'Terroristen', die mit Porn und ähnlichem arbeiten. Verdammt interessante Idee...
Overlord schaut interessant aus, schauen wir mal, was da sonst so passiert - bisher nicht allzu viel.
Jtusu wa Watashi wa ist auch genial, vom Setting her. Vampire, Aliens und co, was will man mehr?  Hat auf jedenfall ordentlich Potential.
Und Gate: die Römer fallen in Japan ein. Ein Otaku, der in der Armee arbeitet, um sein Hobby zu finanzieren und 'doesn't give a damn about his job' wird zum Helden und in eine neue Welt geschickt...

Auch interessant ist Aoharu x Kikanjuu. Mal wieder bisserl Generbender und Schusswaffen Action (Überlebensklub).

Auch Schneewitchen mit den roten Haaren ist bisher nicht soo schlecht.

Und natürlich auch Working!!! (3. Staffel).


----------



## Leob12 (16. Juli 2015)

Stimmt, Gate, Aoharu x Kikanjuu und Overlord hab ich völlig vergessen, obwohl ich sie mir eigentlich schon vorgemerkt habe^^ 

Hab jetzt 5 Folgen der zweiten Staffel von Grisaia gesehen, Anime gefällt mir immer besser. 
OVA war auch ganz gut, teilweise schon recht extrem, aber man bekommt nun endlich die Geschichte von Yuuji. Ist so gar nicht der erwartete Harem/Ecchi-Firlefanz. 
Die erste Staffel hat ein bisschen Kritik verdient, aber die zweite ist auch nicht fehlerlos aber besser. Zumindest bis jetzt.

Meine kurze Meinung zu Grisaia no Rakuen,  Akame ga Kill! und Black Lagoon.

-Grisaia, startet gut, man erhält viele Infos, leider ist die letzte Folge viel zu gerusht wurden. Da werden Fragen nicht geklärt, neue Fragen aufgeworfen, irgendwie nicht zufriedenstellend. 
Da hätte man ruhig 12 Episoden machen können. Trotzdem ganz ok, das Ende trübt das Ergebnis aber. 

-Akame ga Kill! 
Einer der Animes bei dem ich immer wieder auf "nächste Episode" gedrückt habe. Das haben recht wenige bisher geschafft. Darunter zählen Code Geass, HunterxHunter oder No Game no Life.
Akame ga Kill! ist schlechter als diese 3, trotzdem, irgendwas muss der Anime richtig machen wenn er mich bei der Stange hält. 
Es gab einige gute und recht viele generische Charaktere. Es gab ein paar durchaus witzige Szenen bei denen ich lachen musste, und hey, es gibt kaum plot-Armor. Auf Deutsch: Es sterben sehr viele Charaktere^^ 
Den Hauptcharakter fand ich ziemlich schwach, wurde mit der Zeit aber besser und hat eine Entwicklung durchgemacht. Interessant fand ich vor allem Esdeath, Akame und Mine, auch wenn mich diese zuerst genervt hat. 
Die Story selbst ist auch ziemlich, naja, normal, sehr viel schwarz weiß, zu selten kam der Graubereich etwas durch. Trotzdem hat mir der Anime gefallen. Ich hab Action, Blut und ein paar coole Fähigkeiten erwartet, die hab ich bekommen. 

-Lagoon. 
Levy, mehr braucht man nicht zu sagen. Trägt den Anime irgendwie auf ihren Schultern, ein cooler weiblicher Charakter, einer der besten den ich je gesehen habe. 
Rock macht eine gute Entwicklung durch, passt zur Crew. Dutch und Benny, naja, generisch, als Gesamtbild passt die Crew aber. 
Einige lustige Szenen, viel Action mit Waffen, eine übergeordnete Story gibts, aber im Grunde dreht sich alles um irgendwelche Aufträge die die Crew bekommt, da geht hoffentlich mehr. 
Auch will ich mehr über Levy erfahren. Kann man sich auch ohne Bedenken geben. Ist ein guter, kurzweiliger Anime.


----------



## uka (20. Juli 2015)

Jemand den Trailer zur Verfilmung von Attack on Titan gesehen? Ich persönlich habe (abgesehen von einigen Szenen und einem groben Story-Umriss) von dem Anime selbst kaum etwas gesehen, jedoch musste ich mal wieder schockiert feststellen wie schlecht die Real-Verfilmungen sind (zumindest die japanischen Live-Action-Stücke). 

Ich hoffe ja das die Verfilmung von Ghost in the Shell mit Scarlett einiges besser macht  - da sollte ja auch etwas Budget dahinter stehen (hoffe ich).

Ansonsten musste ich bei *Overlord *doch schon sehr schmunzeln, als die Server nicht ausgingen (besonders bei der Albedo Änderung ). 
*Gate *ist super - erwate schon die nächste Folge.
Mal sehen ob *Rokka no Yuusha* noch spannender wird - ich hoffe es .
In *Seitokaichou *geht's gefühlt mehr zur Sache als im Manga - aber witzig ist es. 
Neben *Monster Musume* ist aber mein persönlicher Lach-Garant an 1. Stelle Rito (*TLR*) - die letzte Folge hat mich wieder lachend vom Stuhl gehauen. 

Lohnt sich *Godeater*? Kam noch nicht dazu in die erste Folge reinzuschauen.


----------



## Kinguin (20. Juli 2015)

So habe mir jetzt mal ein Ruck gegeben und habe jetzt mal mit Attack on Titan angefangen,ist schon heavy.
Hoffentlich verliere ich nicht die Motivation wie bei Soul Eater.
Ansonsten steht noch HunterxHunter an,wurde mir hier ja auch empfohlen.

Und wie ich grad erfahren habe,gibt es jetzt Dragonball Super,die offizielle Fortsetzung zu DBZ. o.O (ja ich weiß ich lebe hinterm Mond,meinte Kumpel auch schon zu mir xd)


----------



## -Kerby- (20. Juli 2015)

Ja, dass soll ja den Kampf mit Beerus usw. beschreiben, so wie der Film.
Richtig starke Animation. Man sieht, dass es sehr neu ist.


----------



## efdev (20. Juli 2015)

ich kann auch noch Durarara!!x2 empfehlen sowie auch die erste Staffel.



Kinguin schrieb:


> Und wie ich grad erfahren habe,gibt es jetzt Dragonball Super,die offizielle Fortsetzung zu DBZ. o.O (ja ich weiß ich lebe hinterm Mond,meinte Kumpel auch schon zu mir xd)



Die ersten Folgen sollen allerdings nur von dem bekannten Film handeln also noch nichts neues dabei.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Juli 2015)

uka schrieb:


> Jemand den Trailer zur Verfilmung von Attack on Titan gesehen? Ich persönlich habe (abgesehen von einigen Szenen und einem groben Story-Umriss) von dem Anime selbst kaum etwas gesehen, jedoch musste ich mal wieder schockiert feststellen wie schlecht die Real-Verfilmungen sind (zumindest die japanischen Live-Action-Stücke).



Wenn man die Animevorlage kennt ist es schon ziemlich gut, auch was die Darsteller betrifft. Sie halten sich doch gut an die Manga/Anime-Vorlage, das hat nichts von den dämlichen DBZ Realverfilmungen  
Ich hab jetzt keine zu hohen Erwartungen, aber was die Trailer betrifft sehen die schon sehr detailgetreu und detailverliebt aus.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Juli 2015)

uka schrieb:


> Lohnt sich *Godeater*? Kam noch nicht dazu in die erste Folge reinzuschauen.


IMO nicht wirklich...
Hab die erste Folge geschaut, fands nicht so toll, 2. Folge hab ich nicht geschaut, nicht meins.

nur irgendwie 'nen bisserl Blut und so, nicht wirklich spannend.


----------



## Leob12 (23. Juli 2015)

Mirai Nikki sieht schonmal sehr gut aus, hab erst 5 Folgen gesehen. 

Heute sind die ersten 8 Manga-Bände (bzw Berserk Max, sprich 2 Bände in einem) von Berserk bei mir angekommen. Die 3 Filme haben mich geflasht, richtig schön düster, actionreich, blutig, Guts ist einfach ein Badass. 
Jeweils über 400 Seiten.  Spare ich mir auf für die Zeit im Zug wenn die Uni wieder anfängt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (28. Juli 2015)

So jetzt den Psycho Pass Movie mit passenden Untertiteln gesehen und abgesehen des Englisch war der Film sehr unterhaltsam. Psycho Pass eigen sehr ideologisch mit ihrem Sibyl System und den möglichen Konfrontationen und Unterdrückung gewisser Schichten. Halt eine Dystopie. Die Kämpfe waren stets sehr authentisch gehalten und vom Gore wird auch nichts zensiert. Die Dominators würde ich jedenfalls in echt nicht als Feinde haben 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Leob12 (28. Juli 2015)

Psycho Pass steht auch auf der Liste.

Chaos Dragon ist ziemlich generisch, die 3D Animationen sehen schlecht aus, der MC ist langweilig und sieht mir zu feminin aus. Die Todesfälle wirken enorm gezwugen, anders kann ich es nicht beschreiben.

Mirai Nikki ist gut. Yuno ist richtig gruselig, und Yukki kommt interessant rüber. Aber Yuno ist auf einem eigenen Level. Ich hätte sie schon längst erschlagen. ^^


----------



## Gripschi (28. Juli 2015)

Grad mal Terraformars angefangen.
Geht gut zur Sache.

Psyvho Pass muss Ich auch mal testen


----------



## Robonator (28. Juli 2015)

Wochen nachdem ich PP gesehen hab bin ich immer noch voll im Fanboy-Modus


----------



## Supes (28. Juli 2015)

-Kerby- schrieb:


> Ja, dass soll ja den Kampf mit Beerus usw. beschreiben, so wie der Film.



Genau das finde ich aber ein bisschen komisch an der Sache. Ich habe mich nicht über den Inhalt von DB  Super informiert und mich dann gewundert, als Goku in Folge 1 zu Goten sagt, er müsse trainieren, weil Boo so stark war etc. Ich ging davon aus, dass das nach BoG spielt und hätte es daher sinnvoller gefunden, er hätte von Beerus gesprochen. Habe dann nachgeforscht und herausgefunden, dass es BoG und Resurrection F quasi neu erzählt. Alternatives Universum oder so.

Aber warum macht Akira so was überhaupt? Kann doch eigentlich nicht sein, dass ihm nach dem Movie auffällt, dass die Handlung so toll ist, dass sie eigentlich einen neuen Anime verdient hätte.  Hören sie dafür denn jetzt mit Movies zu Beerus & co. auf, oder bekommt man das jetzt beides parallel?


----------



## Kinguin (30. Juli 2015)

Ich blicke bei DBS nicht so ganz durch,im Grunde scheint es den Film zu beinhalten,aber Super spielt 6 Monate nach DBZ (bzw dem Kampf gegen Boo,aber vor Pan/Oob) aber der Film spielte doch 5 Jahre nach Kid Boos Tod?

Ansonsten One Piece war heute fett,1.Sunny Crew wiedergesehen und 2.Kaidooo


----------



## Gripschi (31. Juli 2015)

Waht? Muss mal One Piece schauen.


Overlord ist richtig gelungen find Ich. Mehr Mehr Mehr....


----------



## Leob12 (31. Juli 2015)

One Piece war richtig stark, vergleichbar mit dem Kapitel nach dem Kampf zwischen Luffy und Donflamingo mit Akainu, Kuzan und KId mit seiner Allianz. 
Und nun Kaido. Richtig geiles Design, habe ihn mir nicht so bosshaft vorgestellt^^ 

Ich glaube ich habe ihn etwas unterschätzt wegen der Marineford-Geschichte mit Shanks, als Shanks Kaido ja aufgehalten hat. 
Dachte eher so an die Reihenfolge in der Stärke der Yonkos: Big Mom, Kaido, Shanks, White bzw Blackbeard. 
Aber Kaido konnte nichtmal von Whitebeard umgebracht werden, wer soll es bitte dann machen?  

Jetzt erstmal sehen was die ehemaligen Supernovae drauf haben. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, was die gegen Kaido machen könnten, dazu sieht er einfach zu beeindruckend aus. 

Oda droppt jetzt anscheinend eine Bombe nach der anderen. So sollte One Piece sein, genau das Feeling hab ich die letzten Jahre irgendwie vermisst. Man will etwas neues erfahren, über die Welt, über die Charaktere und man will wissen wie stark die sind. Und da gibts noch immer so viele Charaktere deren richtige Power noch lange nicht gezeigt wurde: Shanks (+Crew), BB (+Crew), Big Mom, Kaido (+Crew), Mihawk, Zorro, die Supernovae der schlimmsten Generation, Marco, Akainu, Fujitora, der neue Admiral (der grüne Bulle/Stier), etc etc. 

Was ich aber wirklich sehen will: Den Kampf zwischen Akainu und Kuzan. Das muss einfach der epischte Kampf sein der während der Handlung stattgefunden hat.
Aber ich will auch neue Kapitel von OP, am besten täglich  Oda hat mit Gear 4 mein Interesse wieder absolut geweckt und nun warte ich wirklich jede Woche wieder auf das neue Kapitel. Dress Rosa, Punk hazard und Fishman Island, besonders die letzten zwei Arcs haben sich viel zu lang hingezogen, auch von DR hab ich genug.


----------



## Kinguin (31. Juli 2015)

Geht mir ähnlich,nach dem ID/MF Arc fehlte One Piece lange die Epicness.
Also klar nach dem TS war es schon noch spannend,FMI fand ich recht gut,PH nervig überwiegend und DR zum Teil enttäuschend.

Oda hat sich mit dem MF keinen Gefallen getan,das war ein Monster Arc Jedenfalls scheint KAido ein echtes Monster zu sein.Und typisch One Piece Humor,er will sich selbst umbringen,weil ihm langweilig geworden ist.
Anscheinend war er der einzige,der KAido bedrohlich werden konnte bzw ein Gegner für ihn war.
Das erklärt ja auch Kaidos Aussagen - aber jetzt ist die Frage,was sollen Kid und Co machen? Sie sind zu wichtig,als das sie jetzt ausscheiden.
Und was zur Hölle soll Ruffy machen ? Selbst mit G4 ohne Timelimit wird Kaido eine harte NUss sein,Oda erwähnte ja in dieser Erzählersprechblase,dass Kaido schon vieles durchstanden hat und sogar Selbstmordversuche begeht....O.o

Aber auch cool Sanji und Co wiederzusehen,anscheinend in Zou und mal direkt grgen Kaidos Männer xd (und ein mysteriöses Minkmädchen?)
Wie die wohl BigMom entkommen sind?Sehen alle fit aus.
Joa und Rebecca wird Prinzessin,das heisst Treffen in Reverie mit Vivi ist vorprogrammiert. ^^


----------



## Leob12 (31. Juli 2015)

Vielleicht bietet Kaido ihnen ja einen Deal an? Sie dürften doch alle Shanks nicht besonders gern mögen^^ 

G4 wird für einen Yonko niemals ausreichen. Ein Yonko ist eben nochmal eine Stufe über einem Warlord. Für mich ist Mihawk da der einzige der mit ihnen mithalten könnte. Vl noch Buggy ^^
Allerdings glaube ich, dass die Warlords in nächster Zeit mal aufgelöst werden. Law wird ja seinen Platz verlieren, Dofi wahrscheinlich auch, wobei da ein großes Fragezeichen dahinter steht. Im Prinzip bleiben dann nur mehr Mihawk, Boa und Kuma übrig. Und da Akainu und Fujitora keine Freunde von ihnen sind, naja, du weißt hoffentlich worauf ich hinaus will. Wäre zumindest eine Möglichkeit, wobei das aus Sicht der Marine ziemlich dumm wäre. Einerseits würde Kuma dann eventuell zu den Revolutionären zurückgehen (falls möglich) und Boa sowie Mihawk wären sehr starke Gegner. Vielleicht tut sich ja was, vielleicht sehen wir auch ein paar neue Shichibukai. Wäre eine gute Gelegenheit um ein paar neue Charaktere ins Spiel zu bringen. 

Big Mom sind sie doch mit dem Coup de Burst entkommen, oder täusche ich mich da? 

Um Rebecca könnte ich mich nicht weniger interessieren. Sieht aus wie ein Nami-Klon, Vivi war da weit besser. 

Aber noch kurz zum Kapitel: Der Titel ist ja Suicide. Nie im Leben wäre ich da auf Kaido gekommen, nie^^ 
Das komische Mädchen, hmm, vl gefällt ihr Chopper? 
Ich möchte aber Brook mal sehen. Seinen Kampfstil mit Eis finde ich richtig cool. Leider hat man seit Fishman Island nichts von ihm gesehen, irgendwie schade. 

Allerdings glaube ich, das der nächste Arc ziemlich stark wird. Kaido ist angepisst, und zwar so richtig. Jetzt glaube ich Law auch als er sowas in der Art gesagt hat: "Wenn Dofi keine Teufelsfrüchte mehr liefern kann, wird er von Kaidou vernichtet". Ich kanns mir direkt vorstellen wenn ich den Typen da vor Kid, Apoo und Hawkins stehen sehe. Shanks Crew muss aber auch irrsinnig stark sein, wenn die mal eben Kaido aufgehalten haben und dann zum Marineford gekommen sind


----------



## Kinguin (31. Juli 2015)

Also das die Sunny Crew vor BigMom mit dem Coup de Burst geflohen sind macht Sinn,aber das kam doch so noch nicht vor. Ich erwarte zumindest ein genauen Flashback,vorallem weil Sanji auch klar einen Angriff starten wollte.
Ob G4 zum Sieg ausreicht,weiß ich nicht aber G4 darf auch nicht gnadenlos untergehen.
Mingo war auch ein ziemliches Monster,und wurde von G4 einfach auseinandergenommen (gefällt mir eher weniger),wenn Ruffy mit G4 gnadenlos verliert,dann haben wir bald DB Kräfteverhältnisse.
Persönlich würde ich aber sagen,es könnte knapp werden aber ausreichen,zumindest wenn Ruffy das Timelimit besiegt.
Vielleicht mit einer neuen Technik? Gum Gum Red Tiger Smash oder so,oder Ruffy kriegt Hilfe.

Du hast btw den 7. und letzten Samurai vergessen,Mister X   (also der noch Unbekannte)
Kuma kann nicht zu den Revos zurück,weil er eine willenlose Maschine ist,die nur auf die WR hört.
Bezweifle ehrlich gesagt,dass die WR so dumm ist,und jetzt die 7 Samurais auflöst.
Boa Hancock ist sehr stark,Buggy ( die lebende Legende  )hat zumindest eine fette Crew hinter sich und Mihawk ist sowieso ein Monster,und die wären dann alle gegen die WR. 
Zu Shanks/Kaido - ein Kampf ist ausgeschlossen,irgendein Deal?Wobei Kaido ,dieses Suizid Monster, sieht nicht aus,als ob man mit ihm verhandeln oder reden könnte. 
Und seine Crew wirkt auch genauso launisch,aber irgendwie finde ich Kaido recht amüsant. ^^
Ist die Frage,was stärkste Pirat bei Kaido bedeuten soll?


----------



## Leob12 (1. August 2015)

G4 darf gegen einen Yonko nicht zum Erfolg führen, dann wäre das Kräfteverhältnis absolut im Eimer. 
Außerdem kennen wir noch überhaupt nicht die 100% von Kaido, von Shanks und schon gar nicht von Blackbeard. Luffy war schon ziemlich am Ende, nach Gear 4 noch etwas zu bringen wäre arg DBZ-mäßig, zumindest nicht in der kurzen Zeit. 
Vielleicht hat er aber noch eine andere Technik. Gear 5 werden wir nicht so bald sehen, dann wäre Gear 4 nur dazu da gewesen, Dofi zu besiegen. 
Und ja, Dofi war ein Monster, und er wurde keineswegs von Gear 4 zerlegt. Bis auf die King Kong Pistol hat er alle Angriffe überstanden, dazu noch mehrere Gear 2 Angriffe von Luffy und Attacken von Law. Wäre es ein reines 1vs1 gewesen, hätte Luffy verloren, ganz sicher. Deswegen kann Gear 4 nicht für einen Yonko reichen, der nichtmal von Whitebeard getötet werden konnte. Genausowenig kann es für Blackbeard reichen. Blackbeard ist mit Sicherheit in der Lage, Gear 4 standzuhalten, auch da lege ich mich fest und für diese Standpunkt habe ich mehrere Gründe: 
Er hat vor dem Timeskip schon eine extreme Schmerztoleranz gehabt. Eine Jet Pistol hat er in Impel Down ziemlich schnell weggesteckt, in Marine Ford hat er (und seine Crew) einen direkten Angriff von Sengoku auch ohne Probleme weggesteckt. Das war vor 2 Jahren, im Vergleich zu den Yonkos ist Dofi kein Gegner. Zwischen Shichibukai und Yonko liegt ein großer Unterschied. Der einzige der meiner Meinung nach in die Nähe eines Yonkos kommt ist Mihawk. 

Das mit der Auflösung war nur eine schnelle Idee. 
Derzeit gibt es übrigens keine 7 Shichibukai mehr. Crocodile, Moria, Jinbei, Blackbeard, die sind alle draußen. Nachbesetzt wurden nur Buggy und Law. Law wird auch ausscheiden. Bleiben aktiv nur Boa, Mihawk, Buggy und Kuma. Wie es mit Dofi weitergeht ist derzeit auch nicht ganz klar. Mit Dofi wären es aber maximal 5. Aber wie gesagt, die 2 Plätze wären eine tolle Möglichkeit neue Charaktere einzuführen. Oda wird da schon eine Idee haben^^ 

Die Weltregierung bräuchte Mihawk, Boa und die Crew von Buggy nicht als Feinde, stimmt, vor allem da Mihawk mit Sicherheit nicht von einem Vizeadmiral gestoppt werden könnte, auch Boa schätze ich da stärker ein, vor allem da die stinknormalen Marinesoldaten sowieso versteinert werden würden^^ 

Shanks wird mit Kaido sicher keinen Deal eingehen, umgekehrt genauso wenig. Eher glaube ich da an eine Allianz zwischen Kaido und Kid/Apoo/Hawkins, wobei, wieso sollte ein Yonko diese um Hilfe bitten bzw eine Allianz mit ihnen bilden? Auch das würde nicht ins Bild passen. Ich glaube es läuft eher darauf hinaus, das Kaido probiert, ob die ihn töten können^^ Das er aus Langeweile Suizid zu begehen versucht passt doch wunderbar zum OP-Humor. Da hat jeder irgendeine Macke 

Vielleicht der stärkste Pirat aufgrund dessen das ihn niemand töten kann? Wenn es nichtmal Whitebeard schafft, wer dann? Außerdem glaube ich auch nicht das Kaido eine Teufelsfrucht besitzt. Sonst könnte er einfach im Meer ertränkt werden oder von der Marine anderweitig getötet werden, da sie ihm sicher Seesteinhandschellen angelegt haben bzw hätten. Eventuell beherrscht er eine höhere Stufe des Rüstungshakis?


----------



## Kinguin (2. August 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Derzeit gibt es übrigens keine 7 Shichibukai mehr. Crocodile, Moria, Jinbei, Blackbeard, die sind alle draußen. Nachbesetzt wurden nur Buggy und Law. Law wird auch ausscheiden. Bleiben aktiv nur Boa, Mihawk, Buggy und Kuma. Wie es mit Dofi weitergeht ist derzeit auch nicht ganz klar. Mit Dofi wären es aber maximal 5. Aber wie gesagt, die 2 Plätze wären eine tolle Möglichkeit neue Charaktere einzuführen. Oda wird da schon eine Idee haben^^



Ähm ich meinte das ernst mit dem noch unbekannten Samurai ^^
Es gibt wirklich noch einen Mister X,nach dem TS waren die 7 Samuraie :
Boa Hancock,Kuma,Mihawk,Doflamingo,Buggy,Law und der noch Unbekannte
Und ja die Dreimacht bröckelt so langsam,es ist sicher,dass die bestehende Dreimacht gegen Ende von One Piece komplett durchbrochen wird.

Was G4 betrifft,da hast du recht,dass Mingo schon vorher kassiert hat ,aber als Mingo Ruffy angegriffen hat,zeigte das gegen sein G4 keine Wirkung.
Und auch wenn Doflamingo Einige G4 Attacken einstecken konnten ,hätte Ruffy das Timelimit nicht gehabt ,hätte ihn Mingo nichts anhaben können.
Stellt sich aber natürlich die Frage,inwiefern Laws Gamma Knife eine Rolle spielten.
Kaido selbst bleibt erstmal noch ein ziemliches Mysterium.


----------



## Leob12 (2. August 2015)

Stimmt, hast du recht, das habe ich übersehen. 

Die Dreimacht wird mit Sicherheit durchbrochen werden. Einerseits hasst Sakazuki Piraten, sprich er wird sich wo immer möglich gegen diese Dreimacht aussprechen. 
Der größere Grund dafür hat aber einen konkreten Namen: Monkey D. Dragon. Die Revolutionäre werden sicherlich ein wichtiger Faktor sein, wenn diese Dreimacht fällt. 

Ja, in dem Fall hat es keine Wirkung gezeigt. Dofi hat Luffy gewaltig unterschätzt, wäre Dofi von Anfang an all out gegangen hätte es anders ausgesehen, da bin ich mir sicher. Luffy hätte Dofi nie alleine biegen können, dafür hat er zu viel ausgehalten. Ist jetzt keine Kritik an dem Kampfverlauf, ich bin schon zufrieden damit das sich das Teamwork letztendlich ausgezahlt hat, wie immer eigentlich. Ist ja auch das schöne an OP. Luffy kann alleine nix, er wäre schon x-mal gestorben und hätte vermutlich keinen Gegner geschlagen, er wäre schon gegen Arlong ersoffen.^^ Er hat es aber auch mal gesagt das er ohne seine Freunde verloren wäre. 

G4 ohne Timelimit wäre viel zu stark gewesen, seine Gears hatten letztendlich immer einen Nachteil. Gear 2 konnte er am Anfang auch nicht lange durchhalten, Gear 3 hat ihn zu Chibi-Luffy werden lassen. Vermutlich wird er auch da das Zeitlimit verlängern können, aber einfach zu sagen: Bäm, Gear 4 ohne Zeitlimit, ne, das wäre unlogisch gewesen, zumindest meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Kinguin (2. August 2015)

Ja die Nachteile von G2/G3 wurden erst im TS durchbrochen,und jetzt G4 ohne Nachteile wäre irgendwie wirklich deus ex machina 
Andererseits wüsste ich nicht,wie Ruffy sonst gewinnen soll 
Eine neue Form wäre einfach DB mäßig,vielleicht wird auch Ruffy  hier wieder Hilfe bekommen?
Ich möchte aber mal wieder so einen Kampf wie gegen Lucci,keine wirklichen Unterbrechungen nur Ruffy gegen einen Mann - ok gut da gabs noch Lysops Anfeuerungsrufe. (meine Fav Kampf btw)
Mir ist klar,dass Ruffy nicht alles alleine machen kann,aber so ein richtiger 1vs1 Fight, das wäre klasse. ^^
Spätestens gegen BB erhoffe ich mir das,wenn es um den Titel des Piratenkönigs geht.


----------



## Leob12 (2. August 2015)

Ich stell mir Gear 5 wirklich als Mischung zwischen G2 und G4 vor. Dann sieht er nicht mehr so ausgeblasen aus, sondern wieder schlanker, immer noch muskulös. Dafür mehr Armament-Haki. 
Oder ein gänzlich anderer Effekt: 
Gear 2 war Blut, Gear 3 Knochen und Gear 4 Muskeln. Was bleibt denn noch was man gut mit seiner Teufelsfrucht kombinieren könnte? 
Ich hätte mir so etwas wie Killuas Kanmuru vorgestellt, das quasi die Nerven irgendeinen Boost bekommen, wobei mir nicht klar ist wie das logisch (natürlich innerhalb der OP-Welt machbar wäre). 

Letztendlich klingt es für mich logischer, wenn die Erschöpfung von Gear 4 eine Nebenerscheinung der aufgepumpten Muskeln wäre. Sprich Gear 5 wäre dann die Weiterentwicklung, die Muskel werden kleiner, ohne an Kraft zu verlieren, dazu eben noch Haki. 

Luffy hätte ohne Usopp auch verloren^^ ABer trotzdem weiß ich worauf du hinaus willst. Der Kampf war richtig gut. Worauf ich aber brenne: 
Zorro in Action! Er war gegen Oz einfach irrsinnig stark, danmn noch gegen Kuma. Oder wie gegen Mr 1, der Kampf gehört zu den besten in One Piece meiner Meinung nach. 

Ob ich einen Lieblingskampf habe? Hmmm, mal überlegen, da gabs einige. 
Usopp + Chopper gegen die Barque Agenten war ziemlich gut. Teamwork, und entgegen der Erwartungen erfolgreich. 
Die Crew gegen Oz und Moria fällt auch darunter, auch richtig gut. 
Mein Geheimfavorit ist aber Luffy gegen Magellan. Generell finde ich Magellan einfach nur megastark^^


----------



## Kinguin (2. August 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> ....



Du kennst doch bestimmt Sun Wukong (also SonGoku) der Gott bzw König der Affen?
Ruffy erinnert mich in G4 an einen Gorilla/King Kong,ich finde G5 wo Ruffy zu Sun Wukong wird,wäre episch.
Also definiertere Muskeln wäre perfekt. (ok Affenschwanz und Stab sind etwas schwierig xd)
Vielleicht wäre G5 sein Awaken,Veränderung der Haut (Haut hatten wir so nicht) oder keine Ahnung irgendwas mit KönigsHaki als Angriff? ^^

Kämpfe gibt's natürlich viele epische,der von Lysop und Chopper war wirklich toll,aber leider haben wir schon lange nicht mehr solche Kämpfe gesehen....
Und ja absolute Zustimmung ,Zorro ist der Einzige,der selbst unterlegen oder wenn er verliert,einfach nur episch ist. 
Hoffe auf einen epischen Zorro fight gegen den Shogun von WanoKuni oder generell gegen Samuraie. ^^

PS: achja Magellan der Giftmensch mit den Magenverstimmung ,ich bitte um ein Rematch Ruffy vs Magellan ^^


----------



## Leob12 (2. August 2015)

Ich fände da einen DBZ-Vergleich auf die Situation von Luffy bezogen recht passend: 
Gear 2 wäre der normale SSJ. 
Gear 3  fällt irgendwie aus der Reihe^^
Gear 4 ist der Ultra Super Saiyan (die Form welche Trunks im Kampf gegen Cell eingesetzt hat, irrsinnig stark, aber langsam) 
Die Stufen danach, also der Full Power SSJ ist eine Form, die der Nutzer erreicht hat und die er ohne große Energieverschwendung lange aufrecht erhalten kann. 
Dann kommt schon der SSJ2, welcher nun durch die erhöhte Geschwindigkeit aber ähnlicher Stärke den Ultra Super Saiyan obsolet macht. So etwas ähnliches könnte Gear 5 dann sein. Kombiniert die Stärke von Gear 4 mit Geschwindigkeit und erhöhter Ausdauer bzw geringerem Energieverbrauch. 

So sehr ich Fan von Magellan bin, ein Rematch würde er verlieren^^ 
Ok, man weiß nicht was seine 100% wirklich sind, er kann ja in der Theorie immer stärkere Gifte produzieren (welche dann zu Durchfall bei ihm führen  ), trotzdem dürfte Luffy einerseits schon halbwegs immun gegen sein Gift sein, andererseits haben seine Angriffe weit mehr Wucht als damals die Gear 2-Attacken. 
Allerdings fand ich es ziemlich episch wie Magellan die gesamte BB-Crew einfach im Vorbeigehen fast getötet hat.

btw: Gangsta ist ein richtig guter Anime, mag ihn wirklich sehr. Könnte einer der besten dieser Season werden. 
Der Voice Actor von Worick, ich steh auf ihn. Spricht unter anderem Aomine Daiki aus KnB. Darauf bin ich aber gerade erst gekommen.


----------



## Kinguin (3. August 2015)

G4 diese Zwischenstufe von Trunks?
Finde ich nicht,das würde eher auf G3 zutreffen, G4 vereint doch bereits Stärke und Geschwindigkeit,in G2 fehlte es Ruffy oft an Kraft,in G3 an Geschwindigkeit - Doffys Aussage ^^ 
Und in G4 ist Ruffy wahnsinnig schnell,nur eben am Boden ist ein Flummiball 
Wenn dann ist G2 sowas wie der SSJ,nur im Kaioken Look.

Gear5 (eventuell das Awaken) könnte vllt die Möglichkeit sein Ruffys Haut zu erhärten,bei Gummi gibt es nämlich diese Shore Härte. (also eine Masseinheit sozusagen)
Allerdings verliert man mit ansteigender Härte seine Dehnbarkeit,jedoch müsste Ruffy besonders durch Haki so hart sein,das würde seine Defensive ins Unermessliche steigern.


----------



## Leob12 (3. August 2015)

G2 wäre eher die Kaioken^^ 

Luffy kommt auch ohne seine Gummikraft ganz gut aus. Hat man im Film Z gesehen.


----------



## Leob12 (10. August 2015)

Hmm, bei Mirai Nikki ist bei mir nun irgendwie die Luft draußen. Anfangs ziemlich cool, danach leider immer nur mehr vom gleichen irgendwie, plätschert so dahin. Und Logiklücken sind mir auch schon aufgefallen. 

Sitze jetzt an One Outs, ziemlich cooler Anime, noch nie vorher gehört und bin durch WatchMojo drauf gestoßen. 
Dazu noch Nisekoi, ist zwar kein erzählerisches Meisterwerk, optisch aber wirklich schön und zumindest für mich immer wieder lustig, verstärkt durch die passenden Zeichnungen. Für mich solide Unterhaltung, mal sehen wie es weiter geht. Ne zweite Staffel gibts ja. 

Danach werde ich wohl vermutlich Mirai Nikki abschließen und dann mal Psycho Pass Extended und Log Horizon. 

Nebenbei dann von der aktuellen Season Gansta und Shimoneta.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. August 2015)

Warum nicht GATE?!

DAS ist echt 'nen Knaller. Da gibts teilweise knaller, die glaubst du nicht.
Aber IMO geht das mehr so in die Humoristische Richtung...


----------



## Leob12 (14. August 2015)

Keine Ahnung, weil meine Vormerkliste jetzt schon ewig lang ist^^ 

Nisekoi fertig, zwar kein Meisterwerk, hab mich aber gut unterhalten gefühlt. Stehe auf den Zeichenstil mit den bunten, warmen Farben. Und unterstreicht die Comedy wirklich gut, teilweise sind die Gesichtsausdrücke von Raku schon geil xD 

Bei Mirai Nikki gehts jetzt immer weiter bergab. Folge 16 und 17 waren Reinfaller, Yuki geht mir auf den Senkel und die Hintergrundgeschichte des Liebespärchens mit den Futures Diaries interessiert mich 0. Und warum Yuki immer zu Yuno zurückgeht verstehe wer will. Yuno ist für mich eine Mischung aus Rose (Two and a Half Men), Psychopathin und Waffenspezialistin.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. August 2015)

Dann hast ja länger durchgehalten als ich.

Ich hab Mirai Nikki ab Folge 12 oder 13 abgebrochen....
Hat mich irgendwie nicht angesprochen.

Zetsuen no Tempest war ähnlich. Fand das auch nicht wirklich dolle...
Gleiches gilt auch für Guilty Crown. Fand ich ähnlich blöde...


----------



## Gripschi (15. August 2015)

Bin jetzt mit Irregular at Magic Highschool durch.

Wer einen OP Hauptcharakter mag ist richtig.
Der Bruder Schwester Komplex ist auch nett.

Gulity Crown mag Ich sehr aber er ist ziemlich speziell.


----------



## soth (15. August 2015)

Der ist nicht speziell, er leidet nur unter tausenden Logiklücken und miesen Hauptcharakteren.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. August 2015)

soth schrieb:


> Der ist nicht speziell, er leidet nur unter tausenden Logiklücken und miesen Hauptcharakteren.


Yap, das ist auch der Grund, warum ich das relativ schnell abgebrochen habe.

Das ganze ist irgendwie kein wirklich schöner Anime, die Charaktere sind einfach nur anstrengend und nervig, keiner, den man wirklich mag. Insbesondere das Weib und der MC Sowie 'der andere'...

Da kann ich echt nichts gutes dran finden...
Story ist auch nicht so besonders toll gewesen...

Ergo:
Bevor man sich Guilty Gear antut, gibt es ein Duzend anderer Animes, die um WELTEN besser sind.


----------



## Leob12 (15. August 2015)

Mirai Nikki werde ich vielleicht irgendwann mal abschließen. Aktuell eher nicht^^ 

Bei Kekkai Sensen wurde mein Interesse nun endlich geweckt. 5 Folgen hab ich durch, kenn mich zwar noch immer nicht ganz aus und die Charaktere sind mir auch relativ egal bis auf Klaus. Aber trotzdem, mal sehen. Im Grunde aber ne kleine Enttäuschung, hätte mir mehr erwartet bisher, aber mal sehen. 

Wenn jemand mal zur Abwechslung einen Sport-Anime ansehen will, One Outs  
Toa ist einfach ein genialer Charakter^^


----------



## Gripschi (16. August 2015)

Das mit GC hab Ich mich vertippt am Handy.

Er ist komisch aber mir gefällts 


Was haltet Ihr von Overlord?


----------



## Leob12 (16. August 2015)

Muss ich mir noch anschauen. Allerdings ist dieses "gefangen im Spiel"-Thema nun doch schon sehr ausgiebig behandelt worden. Allerdings soll Overlord nicht schlecht sein, ansehen werde ich den Anime auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Gripschi (16. August 2015)

Overlord geht da vollkommen anders ran.
Insofern ist das Thema nicht im  bekannten Sinne.

Also wenn du Zeit hast mal die ersten 2 Folgen schauen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. August 2015)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von Overlord?



Schaut bisher sehr gut aus.
Ist auch wieder eher Richtung Fantasy, mit einem Imba Main Char.
Und das übliche 'Böse ist gut' Spielchen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (17. August 2015)

Q: Was ist euer Favort für die schlechteste Serie von dieser Sommersession? Mein Geld geht an Shimoneta


----------



## Leob12 (17. August 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Q: Was ist euer Favort für die schlechteste Serie von dieser Sommersession? Mein Geld geht an Shimoneta



Ich find die ganz lustig^^ 
Neuer Ansatz mit der moralisch einwandfreien Welt, auch wenn es manchmal schon recht extrem ist^^ 

Mein Flop, obwohl ich lange nicht alle gesehen habe? 
Chaos Dragon. Langweilige Story, unglaubwürdig und die Welt bzw der Rahmen ist so 0815, dazu ein weinerlicher Held. Alleine deswegen ist Shimoneta schon besser. 
Und Bikini Warriors, obwohl ich mir absolut nichts erwartet habe wurde ich trotzdem enttäuscht.

Werde heute mal Prison School, Ushio to Tora und Gate anfangen. 
Aber bisher ganz klar Chaos Dragon. 

Meine Favoriten bisher: Gangsta. 
Alleine wegen Nicolas und Worick, dessen Stimme ich einfach extrem gern mag.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. August 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Q: Was ist euer Favort für die schlechteste Serie von dieser Sommersession? Mein Geld geht an Shimoneta


Hö?! WARUM das denn?! Weils nicht der 08/15 Standard Fighting Shounen Anime ist??

Sorry, aber einfach so etwas rein schmeißen, ohne es zu begründen, ist echt nicht toll...

Zumal die Story echt Originell ist, das ganze Setting sehr interessant. Und auch die Charactere sind äußerst genial. Insbesondere das Engelchen -> Anna ist genial...
Und auf Anime Planet hat der Schinken glatt 'nen 4er Rating. Ergo: GUT. Und eben NICHT schlecht.

So und jetzt schau dir bitte mal 'nen wirklich schlechten Anime dieser Saison an. Einer wurde schon genannt.

Und laut der Liste von Anime-Planet gehört auch Aquarion Logos dazu. Und erst Recht Venus Project: Climax (Ja, ich habe tatsächlich einige Folgen davon geschaut. DAS ist schlecht!) 
Generell werden auf AP die Shorts recht schlecht bewertet, aber das ist halt nur 'nen Short, was soll man auch in etwa 5min (inkl Opening und Ending) rein bekommen?!

Aber wirklich schlecht ist das meiste eigentlich nicht, das war auch schon mal anders...
Diese Saison ist eigentlich verdammt gut! Schau dir mal an, wie viele Serien diese Saison mit über 4.0 bewertet wurden...

Und vergleiche das mal mit Winter 2015. DAS war eine vergleichsweise schlechte/langweilige Saison.


----------



## Leob12 (17. August 2015)

Prison School, 2 Folgen gesehen, irgendwie zwiegespalten. Ein Tipp: Ohne Kopfhörer ansehen, es wird viel und laut geschrien^^ 

@Stefan
Winter war für mich bis auf Death Parade und KnB nix dabei. Ich will endlich Extra Game animiert sehen, oder Kapitel 6 davon (obwohl gerade er das 5. erschienen ist).


----------



## Gripschi (17. August 2015)

Ab Do läuft Tokyo Guhl auf PMaxx 

Bin grad bei EP 7, sehr guter Anime.


----------



## Leob12 (17. August 2015)

Hab den Manga bis Band 7 hinter mir im Regal stehen  
Finde ich echt gut, allerdings wird im Anime doch recht viel verändert, weshalb ich momentan eher andere Animes anschaue^^

Zumal ich die deutschen Dubs oft genug nicht so gut finde wie die originalen. Bei DBZ siehts anders aus, ist aber eine der wenigen Ausnahmen, wenn nicht die einzige.

Hat hier irgendwer Dragon Ball Super schon gesehen? Ich hab nämlich gehört das die Animationsqualität rapide abgenommen hat, deswegen würde ich mir eher Battle of Gods als DVD kaufen. Super erzählt das ja nur wieder, und die deutschen Synchronsprecher sind großteils nicht die ursprünglichen, vor allem Vegeta und Goku würden mir schon stark fehlen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. August 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Prison School, 2 Folgen gesehen, irgendwie zwiegespalten. Ein Tipp: Ohne Kopfhörer ansehen, es wird viel und laut geschrien^^


naja, bisher ists mehr ein S&M Ecchi Anime mit einem recht interessanten Setting...
Ganz ehrlich:
Du hättst eher Gate schauen sollen. Und Prison School nach ganz hinten schieben sollen...



Leob12 schrieb:


> @Stefan
> Winter war für mich bis auf Death Parade und KnB nix dabei. Ich will endlich Extra Game animiert sehen, oder Kapitel 6 davon (obwohl gerade er das 5. erschienen ist).


Naja, da war auch kaum was wirklich gutes dabei....

das beste waren schon diese Action-Romance Anime mit 'nen bisserl Ecchi oder so. (Absolute Duo)...
Aber wirklich interessant fand ich da nur Saekano. Ansonsten war das meiste eher 08/15 Standard Durchschnittsware...

Oh by the way:
Shimoneta  erinnert vom Setting her ein wenig an Toshokan Sensō...
Gut, bei letzterem wird eher mehr gekämpft, der erstere geht eher in Richtung Comedy, aber das Thema bei beiden ist doch vergleichbar...


----------



## Leob12 (17. August 2015)

Gate liegt bisher auf meiner Platte und wartet darauf angesehen zu werden, alles zu seiner Zeit^^ 

KnB hab ich wohl die Fanboybrille auf, aber ich feier diesen Anime, hätte nie gedacht das mich ein Sport-Anime so fesseln kann. Comedy, Spannung, interessante Charaktere die sich auch entwickeln, für mich alles dabei was gute Unterhaltung ausmacht. Zumal auch das Ende passt und sie hoffentlich keine 4. Season dranhängen.

Du hättest mir nur sagen müssen das der MC von Gate von Junichi Suwabe synchronisiert wird o_O


----------



## Gripschi (17. August 2015)

Gate hab Ich die erste Folge geschaut, naja so wirklich reizt der mich nicht.

Glaub von Tokyo Gouhl hol Ich den Manga


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. August 2015)

Nach der ersten Folge kann man Animes nur selten beurteilen. 
Meist ist das 'nur' eine Einführung. Da brauchst schon 2-3 Folgen, um beurteilen, wie das denn nun wirklich ist.

Und Gate ist eines der Dinger, die 'hintenraus' kommen. Und da gibts dann irgendwie völlig unerwartete Klopper, die genau so schnell vorbei waren, wie sie kamen...


So wie in der aktuellen Folge (7) die erste Szene der JSDF nach dem Vorspann, da auf dem Hügel...
Wo die eine Olle erst mal aus den Latschen kippt...


----------



## Leob12 (17. August 2015)

Gate sollte man wirklich mehr als 1 Episode ansehen. Die erste hat mich auch noch nicht tangiert, die zweite ist da schon interessanter. 
2-3 Folgen sollte man sich schon ansehen, um halbwegs beurteilen zu können  

Ginge es darum hätte ich HunterxHunter nie fertig geschaut^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. August 2015)

Das muss man eigentlich eh immer...
Denn, wie erwähnt, kann die erste Folge einer Anime Show auch einfach nur eine Erklärung vom Universum sein. Das war zum Beispiel bei "Ore no Nounai Sentakushi ga, Gakuen Love Comedy wo Zenryoku de Jama Shiteiru" der Fall. Da war die erste Folge auch nicht wirklich gut und eher lahm. Ab der zweiten gings dann...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (18. August 2015)

Für mich liegt die Begründung das der Anime mich von Anfang an nicht begeistern konnte. Das Setting ist für sich originell, aber es ist an Lächerlichkeit nicht zu überbieten. Terroristen die nicht geschnappt werden, weil sie zu pervers sind? Dann halt abknallen und es als Vergeltungsschlag nehmen. Zudem geht es gar nicht mehr um die Geschichte, sondern um Yandere Anna mit ihrem Cookie Rezept und den kommenden Szenen. Naja jedem das seine. Bikini Warriors ist aber nicht zu toppen, halt Queens Blade in anderes. 

@Stefan Gate finde ich da besser. Mal den Manga gesehen? Hätte nicht erwartet das so viel Gore drinnen gewesen war. Zudem wird die Geschichte auch detaillierter erzählt, kommt aber nicht an den LN ran. Zudem schaue ich Shonen der grossen seit längerer Zeit kaum noch, lediglich Seinen und co. oder Serien die mich mit anderen Punkten überzeugen können. 

@Gripschi mach das, aber dann in den Volumes bitte


----------



## Gripschi (18. August 2015)

Ich schau mal Gate weiter.

@Patrick: Die auf amazon? Sprich 

Tokyo Ghoul 01: Amazon.de: Sui Ishida, Yuko Keller: Bücher


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (18. August 2015)

@Gripschi Jep  Ansonsten mal schauen ob es Rabatt gibt bei Komplettausgaben. Ich lese meine Taschenbücher auch vorwiegend, wie Tokyo Ghoul, in Papierform, ansonsten über Mangarock.


----------



## Leob12 (18. August 2015)

Ich weiß nicht was du hast. Sie können die Terroristin nicht festnehmen weil sie sich vorher entblößen würde, und das wäre für alle Zuseher höchst unangenehm  Und abknalle,scheint es kein Gesetz dafür zu geben. Aber auf diese Weise findet man bei allen Animes irgendwelche Unstimmigkeiten. 

Der Anime ist jetzt nicht sooo einfach gestrickt wie man es vielleicht glaubt. Im Prinzip ist es ja eine Parodie auf unsere recht sexualisierte Welt, nur halt ins Gegenteil verkehrt. Das führt dann dazu das die Menschen vergessen, was Liebe wirklich ist. Dazu ist die Mutter von Anna (und Anna selbst) absolut für diese moralisch einwandfreie Welt, nur weiß Anna selbst nicht damit umzugehen wie es aussieht. Und komm, ein Vibrator, als Tarnung Powerstone genannt, welcher um den Hals getragen wird?^^ 

Aber ok, ist deine Sache, der schlechteste Anime der Season ist Shimoneta aber sicher nicht. Es ist kein Standard School/Slice of Life/Ecchi oder Shonen-Quatsch, hat seine Schwächen, aber auch seine Stärken. Nur wenn man von vornherein nichts damit anfangen ist, ist es natürlich blöd. Ist halt so ein Anime den man nur mögen oder nicht mögen kann, ähnlich wie Highschool DxD oder SAO.

@Gripschi
Der Tokyo Ghoul Manga ist ziemlich gut, ins vielerlei Hinsicht


----------



## Gripschi (18. August 2015)

Der Persönliche Blickwinkel ist immer anders.

Highschool DxD fand Ich ganz in Ordnung, Demon King Daimo ging noch aber z.b. Highschool of the Dead kann Ich nicht ab.
SAO ist auch so nen Fall, Aincard und GGO mag Ich, Alfheim ist sehr dürftig ( in der LN kommt es deutlich besser rüber).

Ich such mal wegen TG, aber den würde Ich schon auf Papier wollen. Der ist einfach ne Klase für sich.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (18. August 2015)

Wie gesagt jedem das seine. Da stimme ich mit euch überein. Bikini Warriors ist da weitaus schlechter, nachdem ich mir tatsächlich zwei Folgen angesehen habe... Das ist doch nicht deren ernst? 

Evtl. bin ich aus dem Alter raus. Die Sexualisierung erkenne ich in unserer Gesellschaft, aber ich ignoriere es seit längerem bewusst. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Leob12 (18. August 2015)

Ja klar, muss man schon mögen. Der Humor ist in Shimoneta jetzt nicht gerade auf akademischem Niveau, aber hey, ich muss einige Male lachen, und wenn es nur deswegen ist weil die Szenen teilweise so übertrieben sind^^ 
Deswegen mag ich auch Nisekoi oder Beelzebub. Wenn man die Art von Humor aber nicht mag, dann ist der Anime nix. 

@Gripschi
Auf Papier macht Tokyo Ghoul schon was her, da auch ein Lob an Kaze. Gute Papierqualität und die Cover sehen super aus.


----------



## Gripschi (21. August 2015)

Sobald Ich Geld über hab hol Ich Ihn.

Der Anime ist gut aber man merkt das was fehlt. Trotzdem Klasse.

Der Deutsche Dub ist ganz in Ordnung. Da gibt es schlimmeres...


----------



## Leob12 (21. August 2015)

Mirai Nikki gestern abgeschlossen. Sofort nach dem Ende die zweite OVA (Redial) angesehen, welches das Ende etwas erträglicher macht. 
Aber die Episoden 24-26, was war denn da los? Man hätte ganz einfach das "klassische, realisitische" Setting der ersten Folgen durchziehen sollen. Was da gekommen ist war einfach nur absurd und ich musste mir an den Kopf fassen. 

Werde jetzt mal God Eater und Usio to Tora ausprobieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (21. August 2015)

God Eater würde ich später anschauen. Der zwei Wochen Rhythmus ist ein Problem, welche viele, eingeschlossen mich, doch unerwartet nervt. Schade das Ufotable Produktionsschwierigkeiten hat.

Zurzeit bin ich am DanMachi und Rokka No Yuusha LN lesen und die Cover sind als Bonus echt sehenswert, mit Tokyo Ghoul sehr empfehlenswert mit unterschiedlichen Settings  

Aber jetzt mal raus vom Büro und kurz schwimmen gehen


----------



## soth (21. August 2015)

Zwei Wochen Rhythmus? Es hat bisher erst 5 Serien in 6 Wochen gegeben ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (21. August 2015)

Seit Beginn hatten Sie Schwierigkeiten. Die erste Folge kam eine Woche später sowie Episode 4 und 5. God Eater ist nach jetziger Situation eher ein Budget Eater. Und der 2 Wochen Rhythmus wurde verunglimpft gesagt, eher nach heutigem/ jetzigen Zeitpunkt.


----------



## MetallSimon (21. August 2015)

Könnt ihr was gutes in Richtung Science Fiction empfehlen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (21. August 2015)

Psycho Pass, GITS und Ergo Proxy. Ansonsten Code Geass und Fullmetal Panic.


----------



## Leob12 (21. August 2015)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Könnt ihr was gutes in Richtung Science Fiction empfehlen?



Kommt darauf an was du schon gesehen hast. 

Code Geass vl? 

God Eater, 2 Folgen gesehen. Coole Musik, cooler Zeichenstil, das Setting recht ähnlich wie SnK, bisher blasser MC, aber kann ja noch werden. Aber wenn die wirklich alle 2 Wochen eine Folge raushauen dann werde ich wirklich warten, danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## MetallSimon (21. August 2015)

Code Geass und Fullmetal Panic klingt schonmal gut, die anderen kenne ich schon, Psycho pass und GITS find ich , Ergo Proxy so lala


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. August 2015)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Könnt ihr was gutes in Richtung Science Fiction empfehlen?


Was meinst du genau?
Einfach 'Welt in der Zukunft'?
'Weltraum'?
Oder andere Dinge, bitte präzisieren


----------



## MetallSimon (21. August 2015)

So Richtung Psycho Pass, Steins;Gate oder Railgun


----------



## Robonator (21. August 2015)

Cowboy Bebop schon gesehen? Der ist ganz nice und hat Scifi


----------



## Gripschi (21. August 2015)

Aldnoah ist auch ganz Gut.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. August 2015)

Gate, schaut Gate...

Die ARt, wie das ganze erzählt wird, ist einfach göttlich...
Insbesondere der Main ist einfach nur episch...
Ein Anti-Held der besonderen Sorte...
Der nur genau das macht, was er muss...

Die aktuelle Folge war mal wieder Hammer. Und endete auch mit einem richtigen schlag ins Gesicht für den Zuschauer. (im Sinne von: WTF?! SRYSLY?!)


----------



## Robonator (22. August 2015)

Ich wart bis das alles fertig ist. Ich kann Animes die im Airing sind nicht ab


----------



## Leob12 (22. August 2015)

Gate ist zwar gut, mir macht der Anime Spaß, aber zu warten und dann alles auf einmal zu sehen ist sicher kein Fehler, wobei du eigentlich auch schon einsteigen kannst. 

Hat hier eigentlich schon jemand Berserk angeschaut bzw den Manga gelesen? Guts ist einfach einer der besten MCs in dem Genre. Genau so wie man sich einen Badass vorstellt, ohne jetzt emotional abgestumpft zu sein, mit Persönlichkeit, Zielen und nachvollziehbarem Verhalten.


----------



## Gripschi (30. August 2015)

Hab jetzt den 1. Tokyo Gouhl Band    




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (30. August 2015)

In deutscher Übersetzung oder in einer anderen Sprache?


----------



## Gripschi (30. August 2015)

Deutsch. Find die Übersetzung ganz gut.

Und Ich bestell die bei unseren einzigen Buchladen hier , tue noch was für die Kleinen Läden (gut hab den selbst im System raus gesucht dort  )


----------



## Leob12 (30. August 2015)

Tokyo Ghoul kann man auf Deutsch schon lesen. Kaze hat da gute Arbeit geleistet. 

Ich warte noch ab auf die nächsten 2 Bände auf Deutsch, dann bestelle ich die in einem Ruck. Band 9 kommt ja in ein paar Tagen, dann hol ich mir den 8. und 9. 

Wenn irgendwer einen düsteren Action/Mittelalterlich-angehauchten Manga sucht, dann Berserk. Bekommt man ziemlich billig. Die Max-Edition beinhaltet 2 reguläre Bande, kostet aber nur 10€. Jeweils 400 Seiten^^ Die ersten 5 dieser Bände hab ich schon gelesen, am 6. sitze ich grade. Bin ich damit fertig werde ich den LN von NGNL ausprobieren.


----------



## Gripschi (30. August 2015)

Ja Berserk hat nen Kumpel empfohlen. Der Anime ist auch ganz nett

TG wird eh Stückweise geholt,.

Die LN von Log Horizon sind auch sehr gut, halt nur Englisch.


----------



## Leob12 (30. August 2015)

NGNL werde ich auch auf Englisch lesen, sollte mir nichts ausmachen^^ 

Ich hab von Berserk nur die 3 Filme gesehen (weil ich dachte das der Anime das gleiche behandelt wie die FIlme^^), nun bin ich auf den Manga gestoßen und werde den Anime vermutlich mal nachholen. Guts finde ich einfach super. 
Badass-Level etwa auf dem Niveau von Zorro, Levi oder Netero.


----------



## Ruptet (30. August 2015)

Alter nicht ernsthaft 

Der User der sich Gate anschauen wollte - NEIN ! Warten bis mehr Folgen da sind ... ich bin grad hart erschüttert als ich bei Folge 8. oder 9. aufhören musste


----------



## Leob12 (30. August 2015)

Ist halt von der aktuellen Season^^ 
Die läuft erst 9 Wochen. 24 Episoden sind eingeplant.  Das ist halt das blöde an wöchentlichen Episoden. 

God Eater kommt leider nur alle 2 Wochen, das Finale von Kekkai Sensen anscheinend gar erst im Dezember weil vorher kein Platz dafür ist


----------



## Ruptet (30. August 2015)

Mein letzter Anime auf den ich immer 1-2Wochen warten musste war Bleach...und das war ne harte Nummer  Dachte ich bleibe in Zukunft verschont.
Aber bist jetzt ist Gate wirklich sehr nett, lohnt sich das warten bestimmt.


----------



## Leob12 (30. August 2015)

Naja, wenn du einen Anime erwischt der gerade erst ausgestrahlt wird gibts eben nur 1 Folge pro Woche^^ 

Gibt genug gute Animes mit denen du dir inzwischen die Zeit vertreiben kannst. Welche Genres bevorzugst du denn bzw was hast du schon gesehen?


----------



## Gripschi (30. August 2015)

Assasination Classroom ist ganz nett, World Trigger sieht auch Interessant aus.

Ansonsten Blood+, Wolfs Rain, Gundam, gibt vieles


----------



## Ruptet (30. August 2015)

Na bei 25 Episoden fällt das warten nicht so schwer 

Also falls das weiter hilft, paar die mir sehr gut gefallen haben - Elfenlied, Mirai Nikki, Higurashi usw. auf der einen Seite und auf der anderen sowas wie Bleach, Fullmetal Alchemist, Blood+ usw.
Attack on Titan steht auf der Liste.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (31. August 2015)

Naja irgendwann gewöhnt man sich daran das nächste Woche oder erst später die nächste Folge kommt. Gibt in der Zwischenzeit genug andere Animes aus der aktuellen Session oder Animes die man Nachholen soll. Ansonsten LN/Manga da vergeht die Zeit wie im Flug.


----------



## Ruptet (31. August 2015)

Dieser Moment, wenn man um 6 auf muss, aber sich immerwieder denkt "eine Folge geht noch"


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (31. August 2015)

Das gleiche bei mir Ruptet  Schlafen kannst du später  Nacht!


----------



## Leob12 (31. August 2015)

Mirai Nikki fand ich am Anfang ziemlich gut, dann fiel der Anime ab, stieg wieder etwas, und dann ging es steil nach unten. Die letzten 2 Folgen waren einfach absurd. 

Animes die dir vielleicht gefallen könnten: 
_HunterxHunter_, lass dich nicht vom kindlichen Aussehen des Protagonisten abschrecken, der Anime ziemlich blutig und actiongeladen. Dazu Über 140 Folgen ohne Filler  
Wenn dir Mirai Nikki gefallen hat, ist _Death Note_ sicher auch etwas für dich. 
Attack on Titan, ziemlich gut, allerdings sind die 24 Episoden recht kurz und Nachschub kommt erst 2016^^ Den Manga finde ich noch einen Tick besser, auch wenn gewisse Momente animiert einfach nur traumhaft sind. 
Rainbow könnte auch etwas für dich sein, sofern dich Gewalt und alles was dazugehört nicht stört. Ist aber eine super Story mit tollen Charakteren mit einem ziemlich ernsten Hintergrund. 
Zankyou no Terror ist das in gewisser Weise ähnlich was den ernsten Hintergrund betrifft. Schöne Idee von der Story her, optisch ein Traum, einer der besten Animes des letzten Jahres.


----------



## -Atlanter- (1. September 2015)

Ich schaue zurzeit die Neuverfilmung von Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood.

Haben mich die ersten Folgen, noch zum Teil, an alte Zeiten erinnert, und etwas genervt weil Sie ein paar Scherze immer wieder gebracht haben, so bin ich im Moment zur Hälfte durch und sehe eine Folge nach der nächsten wegen der spannenden (neuen) Handlung.


----------



## Ruptet (1. September 2015)

Danke mal für die Vorschläge, die werde ich mal durchgucken.

Bin mit Attack on Titan durch...man hab heute extra mein Beintraining vom Studio nach Hause verlegt, damit ich während den Kniebeugen gucken kann, konnte sogar mehr Gewicht draufpacken 
Find ich sehr geil, freue mich schon auf die Fortsetzung


----------



## Leob12 (1. September 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Danke mal für die Vorschläge, die werde ich mal durchgucken.
> 
> Bin mit Attack on Titan durch...man hab heute extra mein Beintraining vom Studio nach Hause verlegt, damit ich während den Kniebeugen gucken kann, konnte sogar mehr Gewicht draufpacken
> Find ich sehr geil, freue mich schon auf die Fortsetzung


Kannst den Manga lesen, der ist schon sehr weit fortgeschritten wenn du nicht bis 2016 warten willst. Aber der Anime hält sich schon ziemlich genau an den Manga, wobei dort die Titanen eher für Horror als für Action genutzt werden. Hat beides seine Vorteile. 

Gerade mit Haikyuu! fertig geworden, ganz guter Anime, kommt zwar nicht zu KnB hin, aber ich freue mich auf die zweite Staffel diesen Herbst.

Owari no Seraph abgeschlossen. Hab ich auf Proxer 6/10 Sterne gegeben. Verstehe den Hype nicht obwohl der Anime in Sachen Optik, Audio und Action überzeugen konnte. Leider gibts nur 2 interessante Charaktere und keine Hintergrundinfos whatsoever. Mal sehen ob Season 2 im Herbst das besser macht.


----------



## Ruptet (2. September 2015)

Gerade mit Shiki fertig geworden, sowas gefällt mir sehr...Elfenlied mäßig....gibts da mehr guten Stoff ? 
Das Actionmäßige steht bei mir eher ein zweiter Stelle.

@Leob ; hunterxhunter leider garnichts...da ist eben schon das kindliche Aussehen kompletter abturn bzw. passt da einfach garnichts für mich, Zankyou no Terror schau ich mir morgen mal an.


----------



## Leob12 (3. September 2015)

Lass dich davon nicht täuschen und gib dem Anime eine Chance. Ich finde ihn besser als die meisten anderen Shounen, ziemlich underrated sogar. Wenn du action willst und die ersten paar Folgen durchhältst, danach wird es richtig interessant. Wie schon gesagt, ich war auch mehr als skeptisch, HxH ist aber bei mir in meinen Top3. 

Oda hat heute wieder mal ein geiles Chapter abgeliefert, meine Güte  
Die letzten 5 Chapter oder so stellen irgendwie alles in den Schatten, selbst G4.


----------



## Kinguin (3. September 2015)

Habe mal bisschen beim Naruto Anime aufgeholt,auch wenn mir der letzte Arc nicht ganz so gepasst hat,ist er doch nett anzusehen.
Ich habe aber kein ganz anderes Problem,und zwar dieses Gefiller aktuell,hier übertreibt man einfach maßlos.
Der Manga ist lange vor,wahrscheinlich weiß jeder wie es endet und trotzdem streckt man das Ganze noch,nur um mehr Geld zu machen


----------



## Ruptet (3. September 2015)

Hab mir heute auch wieder ein paar Folgen Naruto gegeben, aber ehrlich...... ist auch nicht mehr das was es mal war. Zuende schauen werd ichs wahrscheinlich nicht mehr.
Man...wenn ich zurück denke, vor fast 10 Jahren habe ich die erste Folge davon auf RTL2 geguckt und seitdem verfolgt


----------



## Leob12 (3. September 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Habe mal bisschen beim Naruto Anime aufgeholt,auch wenn mir der letzte Arc nicht ganz so gepasst hat,ist er doch nett anzusehen.
> Ich habe aber kein ganz anderes Problem,und zwar dieses Gefiller aktuell,hier übertreibt man einfach maßlos.
> Der Manga ist lange vor,wahrscheinlich weiß jeder wie es endet und trotzdem streckt man das Ganze noch,nur um mehr Geld zu machen



Wegen den Fillern hab ich schon über ein Jahr lang kein Naruto Shippudden mehr gesehen. 
Den One Piece Anime hab ich noch schon locker 30 Wochen nicht mehr gesehen. Einerseits weil ich den Manga kenne und den Dressrosa-Arc insgesamt eher langgezogen und schwach finde, andererseits weil ich da ruhig noch länger warten kann, die Folgen laufen ja nicht weg. War ziemlich geil damals vor 2 Jahren als ich OP wiederentdeckt habe, die deutsche Synchro lief damals ja nur bis Folge 400, alles was danach kam kannte ich noch nicht. War schon genial dann die ganzen Folgen nachzuholen, sowas will ich wieder machen, gibt ja in der Zwischenzeit genug andere Animes. 

Aktuell sitze ich an Parasyte - the maxim, ziemlich gut, interessante, fast philosophische Gedankengänge sind dabei. Regt definitiv zum Nachdenken an. Protagonist ist irgendwie auch sympathisch, kein vollkommenen Weichei aber auch kein Übermensch. 
Danach gehts mit Golden Time weiter, hab ich unterbrochen, und dann vermutlich Baby Steps oder Psycho Pass. Bis dahin sollte doch ne Woche oder mehr vergangen sein und dann gleich ein paar Folgen auf einen Rutsch von den aktuellen Animes wie Gate, God Eater, Shimoneta und Overlord (hab ich noch gar nichts gesehen).

Mir hat Naruto immer imponiert, ständig als Versager und Monster bezeichnet zu werden und dann trotzdem irgendwann die Anerkennung des Dorfes zu bekommen. Die Szenen nach dem Kampf gegen Pain (mi dem Rückblick Ibisus) gehören für mich zu den besten des ganzen Animes. Zusammen mit Itachis Abschied von Sasuke nach deren letzten gemeinsamen Kampf, dem Tod Jiraiyas und als Naruto seine Eltern kennengelernt hat. Wenn man sich darauf einlässt hat der Anime schon seine berührenden Momente. Außerdem waren gewisse Kämpfe einfach nur saugeil. Und von der Musikuntermalung her sind Naruto und Shippudden wirklich top. 

Lässt man die Filler weg ist der Anime schon ziemlich gut.


----------



## Kinguin (3. September 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Mir hat Naruto immer imponiert, ständig als Versager und Monster bezeichnet zu werden und dann trotzdem irgendwann die Anerkennung des Dorfes zu bekommen. Die Szenen nach dem Kampf gegen Pain (mi dem Rückblick Ibisus) gehören für mich zu den besten des ganzen Animes. Zusammen mit Itachis Abschied von Sasuke nach deren letzten gemeinsamen Kampf, dem Tod Jiraiyas und als Naruto seine Eltern kennengelernt hat. Wenn man sich darauf einlässt hat der Anime schon seine berührenden Momente. Außerdem waren gewisse Kämpfe einfach nur saugeil. Und von der Musikuntermalung her sind Naruto und Shippudden wirklich top.
> Lässt man die Filler weg ist der Anime schon ziemlich gut.



Naruto ist ja auch ein toller Manga/Anime,nur der letzter Arc passt mir nicht mehr so wirklich ins Bild.
Mir gefällt besonders die musikalische Untermalung sowie natürlich die Flashbacks/die Motivation der jeweiligen Charaktere,Naruto ist definitiv sehr emotional. (wobei das Naruto/Sasuke Thema doch irgendwo nervte)
Meine Lieblingscharakter bleibt  Shikamaru,seine Kämpfe sind die besten und ich finde den Charakter genial,einer der wenigen Genins,die zumindest noch Screentime bekamen und Entwicklungsraum.
Itachi fand ich auch ziemlich stark ,aber sein Plan ist rückblickend betrachtend (also bzgl Sasuke) schon irgendwie schlecht gewesen.


----------



## Ruptet (3. September 2015)

Zur Musik sagt ihr mal was .... bis heute ist Pain Theme mein Weckton ! 

Itachi ist mein fav. Char, leider sieht man die interessanten extrem selten bzw sterben sie viel zu früh.


----------



## Leob12 (3. September 2015)

Ich finde gerade den letzten Teil des letzten Arcs ziemlich gut. Aber über den Rest kann man streiten, auch wenn ich mich auf die bewegten Bilder freue. 

Itachi fand ich ziemlich gut, sein Plan hat sicher schwächen gehabt, aber er hat wohl nicht damit gerechnet das Sasuke so ein weinerlicher, sich selbst bemitleidender Sack wird. Itachi war, ohne Zweifel, der stärkste Ninja aus dem Dorf zu seiner Zeit, neben Jiraiya, Danzo und Gai. Orochimaru zähle ich mal nicht mehr zu den Dorfbewohnern^^ Ohne Krankheit und mit dem ewigen MS hätte er kaum Gegner gehabt. 
Shikamaru gefiel mir auch immer echt gut, allerdings feier ich Gai auch ziemlich. Allein gegen die Feinde bei den Genin-Auswahlkämpfen und danach gegen Kisame und nun gegen Madara. Für einen Typ der fast nur Taijutsu kann, einfach genial und auch immer wieder lustig^^

@Ruptet, Itachi sieht man doch später im Krieg noch lang genug.


----------



## Ruptet (3. September 2015)

Naja "genug"

Hidan hätten sie ruhig auch wieder zusammenflicken können 

@btw. Gai .... so lang hab ich auf die 8 Tore gewartet...und dann dauert der Kampf ne Minute  Wo sind die Actiongeladenen Kämpfe hin.


----------



## Kinguin (4. September 2015)

Das Thema hatten wir ja schon Leob,für mich ist der letze Arc kein Totalausfall,aber hinter seinen Möglichkeiten und sogar teilweise ein massiver Bruch in der Qualität. 

zu Itachi,naja Sasuke würde ich jetzt nicht die Schuld geben,ich finde Sasukes Rächermotiv wahnsinnig gut.
Aber Itachi hat doch in Sasuke diesen unmenschlichen Hass reingepumpt,und ihm sogar gesagt,dass dieser das Mangekyo erwecken soll.Ein Wunder,dass Sasuke es damals nicht tat ,einfach weil er nicht das tun wollte,was Itachi von ihm verlangte und weil Naruto sein bester Freund war.
Da muss sich Itachi überhaupt nicht wundern,wenn aus Sasuke so etwas Hasserfülltes wird.
Und Sasuke erwiderte btw diese Liebe zu Itachi und dem UchiaClan,es ist also absolut verständlich,warum Sasuke soweit geht,denn Itachi konnte seinen Bruder trotz Dorfliebe auch nicht töten und wollte den UchiaClan reinhalten.
Itachi gestand ja auch am Ende,dass sein Dark Knight Verhalten nicht richtig war.


----------



## Leob12 (4. September 2015)

Hidan lebt doch noch im Erdloch^^ 

Ich fand die Umsetzung der Hachimon Tonkou im Anime ziemlich schwach muss ich gestehen, da kam im Manga so derbe gut rüber, dort hat der Kampf ja auch nicht lange gedauert, aber es sah einfach epischer aus. 
Den Kampf zwischen Kakashi und Obito fand ich gut, vor allem mit diesen kurzen Rückblenden, das haben sie super umgesetzt. 

Mein persönlicher Lieblingskampf ist glaub ich Team Taka gegen Killer Bee, und danach kommt Naruto vs Sasuke im Tal des Endes. 
Platz 1 einfach nur weil Sasuke so aufs Maul bekommen hat und ich absolut nicht damit gerechnet habe. 
Naruto gegen Sasuke weil da einfach so viele Emotionen im Spiel waren, so viele coole Szenen. Mit am besten fand ich jene in der Naruto zuerst scheinbar leblos am Wasser treibt, dann umgibt ihn das Fuchschakra und der darauffolgende Schlag ins Gesicht von Sasuke. 
Kakashi mit Shikamaru, Ino und Choji gegen Hidan und Kakuzu war aber auch stark, müsste eigentlich mein Lieblingskampf aus Shippudden sein obwohl Pain vs Jiraiya auch ganz oben dabei ist.

@Rächermotiv
Itachi hat das Dorf beschützt, dafür sein Leben gegeben, deswegen will er Konoha zerstören. Und ständig dieses "Naruto, du hast keine Ahnung wie schlecht es mir geht, du hattest nie Eltern"-Gesülze^^ 
Itachi hat die Uchihas umgebracht weil sie eine Gefahr für den Frieden in Konoha darstellten, das muss Sasuke doch verstanden haben, wobei ich daran zweifle. Außerdem war Itachi ein Doppelagent bei Akatsuki, was Konoha sicher viele Informationen gebracht hat und das Dorf weiterhin beschützt hat. 
Itachi hat sicher nicht alles richtig gemacht, aber Sasuke hat sich doch förmlich in Selbstmitleid ertränkt. 

Wenn einer einen Grund gehabt hätte Konoha zu vernichten, dann wäre es Naruto gewesen, und nicht Sasuke. Wenn man die ganze Kindheit über nur alleine ist, den Hass aller zu spüren bekommt und ständig ignoriert wird, ohne zu wissen was man eigentlich getan hat. So gesehen war der Dritte Hokage wirklich naiv und fast schon dumm. Einerseits weil er Naruto allein gelassen hat, andererseits weil Naruto doch den Kyuubi in sich getragen hat und wäre der Amok gelaufen, na dann viel Spaß. Den hätte der Sandaime niemals versiegeln können. Dann wäre Konoha nun vermutlich ein See, ein Krater in dem sich Wasser gesammelt hat. ^^


----------



## Kinguin (4. September 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> @Rächermotiv
> Itachi hat das Dorf beschützt, dafür sein Leben gegeben, deswegen will er Konoha zerstören. Und ständig dieses "Naruto, du hast keine Ahnung wie schlecht es mir geht, du hattest nie Eltern"-Gesülze^^
> Itachi hat die Uchihas umgebracht weil sie eine Gefahr für den Frieden in Konoha darstellten, das muss Sasuke doch verstanden haben, wobei ich daran zweifle. Außerdem war Itachi ein Doppelagent bei Akatsuki, was Konoha sicher viele Informationen gebracht hat und das Dorf weiterhin beschützt hat.
> Itachi hat sicher nicht alles richtig gemacht, aber Sasuke hat sich doch förmlich in Selbstmitleid ertränkt.
> Wenn einer einen Grund gehabt hätte Konoha zu vernichten, dann wäre es Naruto gewesen, und nicht Sasuke. Wenn man die ganze Kindheit über nur alleine ist, den Hass aller zu spüren bekommt und ständig ignoriert wird, ohne zu wissen was man eigentlich getan hat. So gesehen war der Dritte Hokage wirklich naiv und fast schon dumm. Einerseits weil er Naruto allein gelassen hat, andererseits weil Naruto doch den Kyuubi in sich getragen hat und wäre der Amok gelaufen, na dann viel Spaß. Den hätte der Sandaime niemals versiegeln können. Dann wäre Konoha nun vermutlich ein See, ein Krater in dem sich Wasser gesammelt hat. ^^



Richtig Itachi stoppte den Uchia Clan,er tat es freiwillig und doch unter Schmerzen,er wurde von allen verhasst und trotzdem schützte er die ganze Ninjawelt,er war fast das Vorzeigebild eines wahren Shinobis.
ABER Itachi brachte es nicht fertig seinen kleinen Bruder zu töten,und das ist etwas sehr Wichtiges - Itachi liebte seinen kleinen Bruder mehr als das Dorf,ja sogar die ganze Ninjawelt.Er drohte auch Danzo die Finger von Sasuke zu lassen und wollte aus Sasuke sogar einen Helden machen, und diese Liebe erwidert Sasuke einfach.
Für Sasuke geht sein Bruder auch über sein Dorf,und man darf nicht vergessen,der UchiaClan mag zwar einen Plot vorgehabt haben,aber sie bekamen völlig zu Unrecht das Misstrauen/den Hass ab.Denn sie waren es nicht die den Kyuubi Angriff im Hintergrund gesteuert haben.
Heißt Sasuke hat seine ganze Familie zu Unrecht verloren,deshalb will er eben diese Rache.Ich sehe in Itachis Plan eher das Problem,denn er pumpte in Sasuke diesen Hass hinein,weil er dachte,das macht ihn stärker.

Zu diesem "Gesülze" ,er hatte aber recht in dem Punkt ,was Naruto später auch gestand.
Naruto weiß überhaupt nicht,bzw wusste bis zu Jiraiyas Tod nicht,wie es ist Eltern bzw geliebte Menschen zu verlieren - auch Naruto hat erst im Kampf gegen Pain verstanden,was Hass überhaupt ist und hätte sich daran verloren,wäre er Minato nicht begegnet.

So und jetzt mal paar offene Fragen :
1.) was zur Hölle hat sich der Sandaime eigentlich gedacht? Wie du absolut richtig bemerkt hast,war das komplett dumm einfach.
2.) Wem hat Itachi eigentlich Infos geliefert? Jiraiya? Danzo? Das wurde auch nie geklärt


----------



## Leob12 (4. September 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Richtig Itachi stoppte den Uchia Clan,er tat es freiwillig und doch unter Schmerzen,er wurde von allen verhasst und trotzdem schützte er die ganze Ninjawelt,er war fast das Vorzeigebild eines wahren Shinobis.
> ABER Itachi brachte es nicht fertig seinen kleinen Bruder zu töten,und das ist etwas sehr Wichtiges - Itachi liebte seinen kleinen Bruder mehr als das Dorf,ja sogar die ganze Ninjawelt.Er drohte auch Danzo die Finger von Sasuke zu lassen und wollte aus Sasuke sogar einen Helden machen, und diese Liebe erwidert Sasuke einfach.
> Für Sasuke geht sein Bruder auch über sein Dorf,und man darf nicht vergessen,der UchiaClan mag zwar einen Plot vorgehabt haben,aber sie bekamen völlig zu Unrecht das Misstrauen/den Hass ab.Denn sie waren es nicht die den Kyuubi Angriff im Hintergrund gesteuert haben.
> Heißt Sasuke hat seine ganze Familie zu Unrecht verloren,deshalb will er auch nochmal Rache.
> Ich sehe in Itachi eher das Problem,denn er pumpte in Sasuke diesen Hass hinein,weil er dachte,das macht ihn stärker.


Dieser Hass hätte sich aber nur gegen Itachi richten sollen, letztendlich hätte Sasuke stärker werden sollen, um damit auch das Dorf zu schützen. 
Die Gefahr, welche von den Uchihas ausging beruhte ja darauf, das sich die Liebe irgendwann zu Hass umwandelt, hat er ja auch selbst miterlebt mit Madara. 

Ja, das Misstrauen war vielleicht nicht gerechtfertigt, aber wer hätte wissen können das der Kyuubi damals von Obito gesteuert wird. Und es war klar das jemand den Kyuubi steuern würde, dazu sind nur die Uchihas fähig. Blöd gesagt hat man da einfach 1 und 1 zusammengezählt. Mag zwar letztendlich ein Missverständnis gewesen sein, aber trotzdem auch irgendwo verständlich. 



> Zu diesem "Gesülze" ,er hatte aber recht in dem Punkt ,was Naruto später auch gestand.
> Naruto weiß überhaupt nicht,bzw wusste bis zu Jiraiyas Tod nicht,wie es ist Eltern bzw geliebte Menschen zu verlieren - auch Naruto hat erst im Kampf gegen Pain verstanden,was Hass überhaupt ist und hätte sich daran verloren,wäre er Minato nicht begegnet.


Stimmt, allerdings wäre es für mich weitaus verständlicher gewesen wenn Naruto irgendwann man Rache genommen hätte am Dorf. Weitaus verständlicher als jene Beweggründe von Sasuke. Wenn du in deiner Kindheit nur mit Hass und Ablehnung konfrontiert wirst, gibt es 3 Möglichkeiten: Du rennst weg, du nimmst Rache, oder du kämpfst um Anerkennung. 
Das Sasuke Itachi hasst ist verständlich, das er deswegen das gesamte Dorf auslöschen will, was ihm de facto nichts getan hat, dagegen nicht. Er wollte das auslöschen, was Itachi unter Einsatz seines Lebens beschützt hat, um Itachi quasi reinzuwaschen. Im Prinzip wussten ja nur der Sandaime, Danzo, die Dorfältesten und Itachi selbst von dem Plan. Nein, da will man lieber gleich das gesamte Dorf auslöschen. 



> So und jetzt mal paar offene Fragen :
> 1.) was zur Hölle hat sich der Sandaime eigentlich gedacht? Wie du absolut richtig bemerkt hast,war das komplett dumm einfach.
> 2.) Wem hat Itachi eigentlich Infos geliefert? Jiraiya? Danzo? Das wurde auch nie geklärt


Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist Itachi einerseits bei der ANBU gewesen, andererseits schon bei Akatsuki Mitglied. Das heißt er war nur dem Sandaime unterstellt und falls etwas passiert wäre (zu dem Zeitpunkt wussten sie ja nicht wer den Kyuubi in sich trägt und damit hätte es keinen Sinn gehabt Konoha anzugreifen), hätte er Konoha unterstützt. Dafür gibts keine Beweise außer meiner logischen Schlussfolgerung.^^ 

Ist jetzt nur eine Theorie meinerseits, aber Itachi hat auch Naruto beschützt. Er und Kisame hatten ja den Auftrag, Naruto zu finden, allerdings haben sie sich zurückgezogen wobei ich schon behaupte, das Kisame und Itachi zusammen mit Jirayia einigermaßen locker fertig werden hätten müssen. Ja, Jiraiya mag für Kisame ein unangenehmer Gegner sein, aber für Itachi mit seinem Susanoo und Amaterasu wohl nicht. Hätte Itachi Naruto wirklich gefangen nehmen wollen, dann hätte er es auch geschafft. Da hatte er allerdings noch nicht mit ihm gequatscht und ihm Shisuis Sharingan via der Krähe reingedrückt^^


----------



## Kinguin (4. September 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Dieser Hass hätte sich aber nur gegen Itachi richten sollen, letztendlich hätte Sasuke stärker werden sollen, um damit auch das Dorf zu schützen.
> Die Gefahr, welche von den Uchihas ausging beruhte ja darauf, das sich die Liebe irgendwann zu Hass umwandelt, hat er ja auch selbst miterlebt mit Madara.



Itachi sagte ihm wortwörtlich" Komm zu mir zurück wenn du diese Augen hast" - also das Kaleidskop Sharingan.
Auch hier erklärte ihm Itachi,dass man seinen besten Freund töten muss, also was genau hatte Itachi hier geplant?



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ja, das Misstrauen war vielleicht nicht gerechtfertigt, aber wer hätte wissen können das der Kyuubi damals von Obito gesteuert wird. Und es war klar das jemand den Kyuubi steuern würde, dazu sind nur die Uchihas fähig. Blöd gesagt hat man da einfach 1 und 1 zusammengezählt. Mag zwar letztendlich ein Missverständnis gewesen sein, aber trotzdem auch irgendwo verständlich.



Das macht es nicht besser aus der Sicht von Sasuke,seine Familie wurde zu Unrecht bestraft,Itachi musste das Opfer für die ganze Ninjawelt bringen.
Hier trifft natürlich niemanden wirklich die Schuld,also weder dem Dorf noch dem UchiaClan,aber es ändert eben nichts.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Stimmt, allerdings wäre es für mich weitaus verständlicher gewesen wenn Naruto irgendwann man Rache genommen hätte am Dorf. Weitaus verständlicher als jene Beweggründe von Sasuke. Wenn du in deiner Kindheit nur mit Hass und Ablehnung konfrontiert wirst, gibt es 3 Möglichkeiten: Du rennst weg, du nimmst Rache, oder du kämpfst um Anerkennung.
> Das Sasuke Itachi hasst ist verständlich, das er deswegen das gesamte Dorf auslöschen will, was ihm de facto nichts getan hat, dagegen nicht. Er wollte das auslöschen, was Itachi unter Einsatz seines Lebens beschützt hat, um Itachi quasi reinzuwaschen. Im Prinzip wussten ja nur der Sandaime, Danzo, die Dorfältesten und Itachi selbst von dem Plan. Nein, da will man lieber gleich das gesamte Dorf auslöschen.



Naruto und Sasuke sind nicht wirklich zu vergleichen - ja auch Naruto hatte Gründe das Dorf zu vernichten.
Aber durch Iruka,Sasuke,Sakura und Kakashi bekam er die Menschen,die er beschützen wollte und die ihn so mochten,wie er war.
Hier spielt btw Sasuke eine sehr wichtige Rolle,schon viel früher als Iruka und Co,denn er war auch einsam wie Naruto.
Während allerdings Naruto dadurch sowas wie eine Familie bekam und sein Hass gemildert,wurde Sasukes Rache nicht beseitigt,denn Naruto und Co ersetzen eben nicht die Familie,die Sasuke einst hatte.
Dazu kommt eben Itachi,der seinen Hass bei dem 1.Aufeinandetreffen in der Serie nochmal verstärkte,Sasuke zeigte nämlich im 1.Teil der Serie tatsächlich Anzeichen davon ein normaler,glücklicher Junge durch Team7 zu sein.  

Dass Sasuke seinen Hass auf das Ganze Dorf konzentriert mag übertrieben wirken,aber dieses Dorf lebt auf Kosten von dem UchiaClan und Itachis Einsatz.Keiner von denen kennt die wahre Geschichte und genau das machte Sasuke so rasend.
Sie leben nur wegen dem Verlust ,den er durchlitt,zudem war hier Sasukes Drang nach Rache/Hass schon so groß,dass er sich hier verloren hat.Was ihm einst Kakashi auch prophezeite (letztes Gespräch zwischen den beiden vor dem TS).
Zugegeben logisch ist das nicht mehr unbedingt,der dunkle Weg eines Rächers,aber konsequent halt.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist Itachi einerseits bei der ANBU gewesen, andererseits schon bei Akatsuki Mitglied. Das heißt er war nur dem Sandaime unterstellt und falls etwas passiert wäre (zu dem Zeitpunkt wussten sie ja nicht wer den Kyuubi in sich trägt und damit hätte es keinen Sinn gehabt Konoha anzugreifen), hätte er Konoha unterstützt. Dafür gibts keine Beweise außer meiner logischen Schlussfolgerung.^^
> Ist jetzt nur eine Theorie meinerseits, aber Itachi hat auch Naruto beschützt. Er und Kisame hatten ja den Auftrag, Naruto zu finden, allerdings haben sie sich zurückgezogen wobei ich schon behaupte, das Kisame und Itachi zusammen mit Jirayia einigermaßen locker fertig werden hätten müssen. Ja, Jiraiya mag für Kisame ein unangenehmer Gegner sein, aber für Itachi mit seinem Susanoo und Amaterasu wohl nicht. Hätte Itachi Naruto wirklich gefangen nehmen wollen, dann hätte er es auch geschafft. Da hatte er allerdings noch nicht mit ihm gequatscht und ihm Shisuis Sharingan via der Krähe reingedrückt



Zu dem Zeitpunkt wo Itachi bei der Anbu war,und es um diese Uchia Sache ging,hatte Itach nur Kontakt zu Madara bzw eigentlich Obito.Und erst nach seiner Flucht trat er Akatsuki bei.
Aber jetzt nochmal die Frage, inwiefern hat er jetzt Konoha Informationen geliefert?
Als der Sandaime starb,blieb er weiterhin bei der Akatsuki - wer war seine Kontaktperson,vorher der Sandaime vllt,aber nachher? Und vorallem wieso unterstützte Itach weiterhin das Sammeln der Bijuus ?
Klar Doppelagent und so,aber da hat er ordentlich gepokert,Akatsuki war im in Begriff die ganze Welt zu kontrollieren,was er da sein Notfallplan?Ich mag Itachi aber sein Plan hat schon so seine Lücken.


----------



## Leob12 (4. September 2015)

Itachis Plan hatte sicherlich seine Lücken, allerdings hat er so weit gedacht, dass er mittels Shisuis Auge den Hass auf das Dorf, welchen Sasuke entwickelt hat, wieder umgekehrt hätte. 

Nur weil keiner die Geschichte kennt, heißt es doch nicht, das man das Dorf auslöschen soll. Wie gesagt, Sasukes Wut mag in Teilen gerechtfertigt sein, aber dieses "mir ging es so schlecht, ich muss alle auslöschen"-Gedankenspiel ging mir fast genauso auf die Nerven wie Sakura allgemein^^ Gut, im Prinzip hat er ja selbst keine anderen Lösungswege präsentiert, er wollte Konoha einfach auslöschen, weiter hat er nicht gedacht, erst am Ende des Krieges hat er sich da etwas überlegt. 

Allerdings hätte er auch die gesamte Ninjawelt hassen müssen, denn ein Staatsstreich der Uchiha hätte vermutlich die anderen Dörfer nicht kalt gelassen. 

Mal ein anderes Thema: 
Parasyte - the maxim, richtig starker Anime, mit richtig guten Gedankengängen, kein reines Gut/Böse. Bin bei Folge 8 und bin irrsinnig gespannt wie es weitergeht. Hält der Anime das Niveau, dann ist es in meinen Augen ein exzellenter.


----------



## Kinguin (4. September 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Itachis Plan hatte sicherlich seine Lücken, allerdings hat er so weit gedacht, dass er mittels Shisuis Auge den Hass auf das Dorf, welchen Sasuke entwickelt hat, wieder umgekehrt hätte.



Naja es ist zwar interessant,dass Itachi so weit vorausgedacht hat und die Möglichkeit in Betracht zog,dass Sasuke gegen das Dorf Konoha kämpfen (und damit gegen Naruto) und vorher sich Itachis Augen einpflanzen würde. ()
Aber mit einem Genjutsu Sasuke dazu zu bringen Konoha zu beschützen halte ich für fragwürdig.
Generell habe ich das Jutsu nicht verstanden,Edo Itachi war dann von Kabuto befreit,weil die Krähe auf sein Auge reagiert hat,aber war trotzdem komisch. 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Nur weil keiner die Geschichte kennt, heißt es doch nicht, das man das Dorf auslöschen soll. Wie gesagt, Sasukes Wut mag in Teilen gerechtfertigt sein, aber dieses "mir ging es so schlecht, ich muss alle auslöschen"-Gedankenspiel ging mir fast genauso auf die Nerven wie Sakura allgemein^^ Gut, im Prinzip hat er ja selbst keine anderen Lösungswege präsentiert, er wollte Konoha einfach auslöschen, weiter hat er nicht gedacht, erst am Ende des Krieges hat er sich da etwas überlegt.
> Allerdings hätte er auch die gesamte Ninjawelt hassen müssen, denn ein Staatsstreich der Uchiha hätte vermutlich die anderen Dörfer nicht kalt gelassen.



Wie gesagt ich finde Sasukes Motivation und Entwicklung auch nicht zu 100% verständlich,finde ich jedoch keineswegs,dass das nur Gesülze ist geschweige denn würde das mit der katastrophalen Sakura auf eine Stufe stellen.
Aber ab einem bestimmten Punkt kann man Rache und Hass nicht mehr logisch erklären,das wurde schon oft erwähnt sei es von Gaara,Kakashi oder Nagato.
Es ist nunmal einfach so,dass Sasuke nichts gewonnen hat,nur alles verloren hat ,denn welches Opfer musste Konoha bringen?
Gar keins ,alle dort leben und sind glücklich auf Kosten des Uchiaclans und Itachi,letzterer wurde gehasst und gejagt.
Aber genau deshalb finde ich btw auch Itachi so cool,er ist wirklich einer der wenigen Shinobis in der ganzen Serie,die wirklich wie ein Ninja handeln.
Dunkel im verborgenen ,wie ein Werkzeug ohne Gefühle/Emotionen,gefürchtet von vielen anderen - also sowas in Richtung Dark Knight. ^^


----------



## Leob12 (4. September 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Naja es ist zwar interessant,dass Itachi so weit vorausgedacht hat und die Möglichkeit in Betracht zog,dass Sasuke gegen das Dorf Konoha kämpfen (und damit gegen Naruto) und vorher sich Itachis Augen einpflanzen würde. ()
> Aber mit einem Genjutsu Sasuke dazu zu bringen Konoha zu beschützen halte ich für fragwürdig.
> Generell habe ich das Jutsu nicht verstanden,Edo Itachi war dann von Kabuto befreit,weil die Krähe auf sein Auge reagiert hat,aber war trotzdem komisch.


Naja, ein Genjutsu von dem man nicht merkt das es ein Genjutsu ist, ist doch ziemlich perfekt oder? Denn nichts anderen konnte Shisuis Auge. Itachi hat es so "programmiert" das jeder der das Auge sieht, den Befehl bekommt Konoha zu schützen, und es für das "Opfer" so aussieht als ob er aus seinem freien Willen handelt. 

Itachi hatte von Kabuto den Befehl bekommen, gegen Konoha bzw die Ninja-Armee zu kämpfen. Als er Naruto getroffen hat, hat die eingepflanzte Krähe bzw das Auge auf Itachis Sharingan (welches ja auch Sasuke trägt) reagiert und quasi den Befehl von Kabuto überschrieben. 



Kinguin schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich finde Sasukes Motivation und Entwicklung auch nicht zu 100% verständlich,finde ich jedoch keineswegs,dass das nur Gesülze ist geschweige denn würde das mit der katastrophalen Sakura auf eine Stufe stellen.
> Aber ab einem bestimmten Punkt kann man Rache und Hass nicht mehr logisch erklären,das wurde schon oft erwähnt sei es von Gaara,Kakashi oder Nagato.
> Es ist nunmal einfach so,dass Sasuke nichts gewonnen hat,nur alles verloren hat ,denn welches Opfer musste Konoha bringen?
> Gar keins ,alle dort leben und sind glücklich auf Kosten des Uchiaclans und Itachi,letzterer wurde gehasst und gejagt.
> ...


Hätte Sasuke so gehandelt wie es Itachi vielleicht gedacht hätte, dann wäre im Prinzip alles halbwegs gut ausgegangen. Allerdings hat er nicht vorausgesehen das Sasuke die wahre Geschichte erzählt wird. 
Denn bis dahin hatte Sasuke ja nur Hass auf Itachi, dieser Hass hätte ihn stärker machen sollen bis er ihn irgendwann besiegt. Danach wäre Sasuke vermutlich in ein Loch gefallen (weil sich sein Lebensziel erfüllt hat^^ Spaß beiseite), aber Konoha hätte weiter Frieden gehabt, so wie es sich Itachi gewünscht hat. Letzten Endes hat Itachi das Leben der Dorfbewohner als wichtiger eingeschätzt als sein eigenes, obwohl sie de facto nichts davon wussten. So würde ein Hokage handeln, das Dorf wäre das wichtigste, das müsse überleben. 
Itachi hat sich sehr wohl von Gefühlen leiten lassen, er war ja keineswegs kalt oder emotionslos.


----------



## Kinguin (4. September 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Naja, ein Genjutsu von dem man nicht merkt das es ein Genjutsu ist, ist doch ziemlich perfekt oder? Denn nichts anderen konnte Shisuis Auge. Itachi hat es so "programmiert" das jeder der das Auge sieht, den Befehl bekommt Konoha zu schützen, und es für das "Opfer" so aussieht als ob er aus seinem freien Willen handelt.
> Itachi hatte von Kabuto den Befehl bekommen, gegen Konoha bzw die Ninja-Armee zu kämpfen. Als er Naruto getroffen hat, hat die eingepflanzte Krähe bzw das Auge auf Itachis Sharingan (welches ja auch Sasuke trägt) reagiert und quasi den Befehl von Kabuto überschrieben. .



Also wollte man Sasuke mit Hilfe eines Genjutsus "zwingen" Konoha zu beschützen? 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Hätte Sasuke so gehandelt wie es Itachi vielleicht gedacht hätte, dann wäre im Prinzip alles halbwegs gut ausgegangen. Allerdings hat er nicht vorausgesehen das Sasuke die wahre Geschichte erzählt wird.
> Denn bis dahin hatte Sasuke ja nur Hass auf Itachi, dieser Hass hätte ihn stärker machen sollen bis er ihn irgendwann besiegt. Danach wäre Sasuke vermutlich in ein Loch gefallen (weil sich sein Lebensziel erfüllt hat^^ Spaß beiseite), aber Konoha hätte weiter Frieden gehabt, so wie es sich Itachi gewünscht hat. Letzten Endes hat Itachi das Leben der Dorfbewohner als wichtiger eingeschätzt als sein eigenes, obwohl sie de facto nichts davon wussten. So würde ein Hokage handeln, das Dorf wäre das wichtigste, das müsse überleben.
> Itachi hat sich sehr wohl von Gefühlen leiten lassen, er war ja keineswegs kalt oder emotionslos.



Hätte Sasuke genauso gehandelt wie es sich Itachi gedacht hat,wäre Naruto im Tal des Endes gestorben und Sasuke hätte das Mangekyo 

Itachi handelte zwar wie ein Hokage,aber wie er selbst zu Sasuke und Naruto gesagt hatte,wollte er alles alleine auf sich nehmen und genau deshalb hatte er versagt.
"Hokage wird man nicht um von allen akzeptiert zu werden,sondern man wird Hokage,weil man von allen akzeptiert wird." - diese Zitat wurde später auch bei der Diskussion zwischen Naruto und Sasuke bei ihrem allerletzten Fight sehr wichtig,wo ihre beiden Definitionen vom Wort Hokage aufeinander trafen.
Und ja natürlich war Itachi nicht emotionslos/kalt als Mensch, aber wenn er ein Shinobi war und seinen Pflichten/seiner Mission nachging,dann war es.Denn wie sonst konnte er seine Eltern bzw seinen ganzen Clan töten?Mir ist bewusst,dass er weinte dennoch schluckte er die Emotionen herunter.Das finde ich sehr gut dargestellt bei Itachi.
Mir stellt sich aber immer noch die Frage,welchen Notfallplan Itachi eigentlich gegen Akatsuki hatte ? Immerhin half er fleißig mit beim Bijuufangen,und sorgte nebenbei dafür,dass es zu Spannungen unter den Nationen kam.


----------



## Leob12 (4. September 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Also wollte man Sasuke mit Hilfe eines Genjutsus "zwingen" Konoha zu beschützen?


Wieso nicht? Theoretisch hätte ja auch Sasuke manipuliert werden können. 



> Hätte Sasuke genauso gehandelt wie es sich Itachi gedacht hat,wäre Naruto im Tal des Endes gestorben und Sasuke hätte das Mangekyo


Stimmt, wobei es im Endeffekt wohl auch gut so war, denn sonst hätte er sich mit den Nebenwirkungen herumschlagen müssen^^ und Naruto wäre gestorben, was den Anime beendet hätte. 
Wirklich gut nutzen kann man das MS ja nicht, da es enorm viel Chakra benötigt und die Sehkraft immer mehr verschwindet. 



> Itachi handelte zwar wie ein Hokage,aber wie er selbst zu Sasuke und Naruto gesagt hatte,wollte er alles alleine auf sich nehmen und genau deshalb hatte er versagt.


Und Sasuke wollte zum Schluss trotzdem alles alleine machen^^ 



> Und ja natürlich war Itachi nicht emotionslos/kalt als Mensch, aber wenn er ein Shinobi war und seinen Pflichten/seiner Mission nachging,dann war es.Denn wie sonst konnte er seine Eltern bzw seinen ganzen Clan töten?Mir ist bewusst,dass er weinte dennoch schluckte er die Emotionen herunter.Das finde ich sehr gut dargestellt bei Itachi.


Er konnte es, weil er das Dorf beschützen musste. Er und Shisui waren außerdem gegen diese Revolution. 
Desweiteren war es auch ein Handel zwischen Obito und Itachi, denn Obito bzw "Madara" wollte selbst Rache an den uchihas weil sie ihn verraten haben. In dieser Hinsicht hat Itachi 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen. 


> Mir stellt sich aber immer noch die Frage,welchen Notfallplan Itachi eigentlich gegen Akatsuki hatte ? Immerhin half er fleißig mit beim Bijuufangen,und sorgte nebenbei dafür,dass es zu Spannungen unter den Nationen kam.


Ich weiß nicht inwieweit Itachi wusste was hinter Pain/Madara steckt. Meine Idee wäre das er da auf Sasuke gesetzt hätte, er selbst war ja tödlich erkrankt und ist ja im Endeffekt auch dadurch gestorben. 
Außerdem hat er es mehrere Male "nicht geschafft" Naruto zu fangen. Ob das vielleicht nicht doch Absicht war? Wie schon gesagt, Itachi erwähnte mal etwa sin der Art von "Jiraiya ist zu stark für Kisame und ihn, solange er Naruto beschützt können wir ihn nicht gefangen nehmen". Eigentlich hätten die beiden schon mit Jiraiya fertig werden müssen. 
Itachi hat doch nur den Yonbi versiegelt soweit ich weiß. Bei Naruto hat er "versagt" und Kisame beim Hachibi. Ist jetzt wirklich nur Spekulation von mir, aber normalerweise hätten so starke Shinobi wie Kisame und Itachi zusammen Naruto locker gefangen nehmen können. Bis auf Pain und Obito waren die beiden sicher die stärksten Mitglieder von Akatsuki.


----------



## Kinguin (4. September 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? Theoretisch hätte ja auch Sasuke manipuliert werden können.



Naja ein Genjutsu zu benutzen,nur um Probleme zu lösen wäre falsch,Naruto hätte das nicht akzeptiert.
Im Grunde ist das Gleiche wie Madaras Plan den Frieden mit Mugen Tsukyomi zu bringen,auch nur falscher Frieden.
Naruto sagte er selbst zu Obito,dass es keine Abkürzung gibt.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Stimmt, wobei es im Endeffekt wohl auch gut so war, denn sonst hätte er sich mit den Nebenwirkungen herumschlagen müssen^^ und Naruto wäre gestorben, was den Anime beendet hätte.
> Wirklich gut nutzen kann man das MS ja nicht, da es enorm viel Chakra benötigt und die Sehkraft immer mehr verschwindet.



Ja ich wollte bloß mit meiner Aussage klarstellen,dass Itachis Plan voller Lücken bestand.^^



Leob12 schrieb:


> Und Sasuke wollte zum Schluss trotzdem alles alleine machen^^



Ich muss mich hier etwas korrigieren,Itachi sagte nur zu Naruto ,dass man nicht alles allein machen sollte ,sondern auch die anderen braucht.
Zu Sasuke sagte Itachi ,dass es sein Fehler war Sasuke unwissend zu lassen,und ihm nicht anvertraut zu haben - schon ein kleiner Unterschied.
Und ja Sasuke begeht den gleichen Fehler wie Itachi,er ist der Überzeugung,dass Hokage sein bedeutet,aus dem Schatten heraus ,auch wenn alle einen verachten, Gerechtigkeit walten zu lassen.
Es gibt aber einen Unterschied,Sasuke war der Überzeugung,dass er nun die Macht dazu hat - er wollte mit eiserne Stärke herrschen,die Itachi eben gefehlt hat und mit dieser Stärke wollte er das Ninjasystem an der Wurzel packen.Naruto konnte ihn halt überzeugen mit seiner naiven Ansicht.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Er konnte es, weil er das Dorf beschützen musste.....



Ja weil er eben ein wahrer Shinobi war - ich verstehe jetzt nicht,was du mir damit sagen willst,unsere Aussagen sind die selben.^^Ein Shinobi muss sein Dorf beschützen,in dem er ohne zu Hinterfragen/ohne Gefühle ,also wie ein Werkzeug, die Mission durchführt.
Und genau das tat Itachi,er handelte wie ein richtiger Shinobi ,egal wie schmerzhaft es für ihn war.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht inwieweit Itachi wusste was hinter Pain/Madara steckt. Meine Idee wäre das er da auf Sasuke gesetzt hätte, er selbst war ja tödlich erkrankt und ist ja im Endeffekt auch dadurch gestorben.
> Außerdem hat er es mehrere Male "nicht geschafft" Naruto zu fangen. Ob das vielleicht nicht doch Absicht war?.....



Auch wenn Itachi Naruto nie gefangen genommen hat,so konnte er sich ja nicht sicher,dass es zb Hidan/Kakuzu gelingen würde.Oder was ist mit Pain/Nagato?Pain hat btw schon erklärt wozu das Fangen das Bijuus diente,zwar sprach er nicht vom Mugen Tsukymo allerdings von der Möglichkeit mit Hilfe der Bijuus die Nationen aus dem Hintergrund zu kontrollieren. (zb als militärische Waffe, als Drohung oder eben Schmerz durch Kriege zu vermitteln) 
Ich sehe hier einfach nicht,wo Itachis Notfallplan gegen die Akatsuki war,falls es ihnen gelingt alle Bijuus gefangen zu nehmen.
Aber gut das ist halt eine diese offenen Fragen,die wohl unbeantwortet bleiben,allerdings längst nicht so schlimm wie die Frage,was sich der Sandaime mit Naruto gedacht hat....


----------



## thunderofhate (4. September 2015)

Ich finde Kuririns Energiediskus viel zu stark im Vergleich zu Gokus Kamehameha.


----------



## Leob12 (4. September 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Naja ein Genjutsu zu benutzen,nur um Probleme zu lösen wäre falsch,Naruto hätte das nicht akzeptiert.
> Im Grunde ist das Gleiche wie Madaras Plan den Frieden mit Mugen Tsukyomi zu bringen,auch nur falscher Frieden.
> Naruto sagte er selbst zu Obito,dass es keine Abkürzung gibt.


Naja, Mugen Tsukyomi ist schon noch eine ganz andere Kategorie als ein Genjutsu das genau eine Person betrifft. Außerdem war es eh nur ein Notfallplan von Itachi, der vermutlich gehofft hat, dass das Jutsu gar nicht erst aktiviert werden müsste. 
Und selbst wenn es nur ein falscher Frieden wäre, besser als die Vernichtung des Dorfes ist es allemal.



> Ja ich wollte bloß mit meiner Aussage klarstellen,dass Itachis Plan voller Lücken bestand.^^


Jo schon klar. 



> Ich muss mich hier etwas korrigieren,Itachi sagte nur zu Naruto ,dass man nicht alles allein machen sollte ,sondern auch die anderen braucht.
> Zu Sasuke sagte Itachi ,dass es sein Fehler war Sasuke unwissend zu lassen,und ihm nicht anvertraut zu haben - schon ein kleiner Unterschied.
> Und ja Sasuke begeht den gleichen Fehler wie Itachi,er ist der Überzeugung,dass Hokage sein bedeutet,aus dem Schatten heraus ,auch wenn alle einen verachten, Gerechtigkeit walten zu lassen.
> Es gibt aber einen Unterschied,Sasuke war der Überzeugung,dass er nun die Macht dazu hat - er wollte mit eiserne Stärke herrschen,die Itachi eben gefehlt hat und mit dieser Stärke wollte er das Ninjasystem an der Wurzel packen.Naruto konnte ihn halt überzeugen mit seiner naiven Ansicht.


Die Situation von Itachi damals war ja eine ganz andere. Da wäre es nicht so leicht gewesen zu sagen "Hey, Einwohner Konohas, ich hab alle Uchihas umgebracht um euch zu schützen", damit wäre die Sache vermutlich nicht gegessen gewesen. Da Itachi damals ein Teil der ANBU war, gibts somit nur 2 mögliche Auftraggeber: den Hokage, oder Itachi hat eigenmächtig gehandelt. Der Frieden im Dorf wäre in akuter Gefahr gewesen, wenn bekannt geworden wäre, das der Befehl zur Auslöschung der Uchihas vom Hokage selbst ausgegangen ist. In jedem Fall wäre es für das Dorf selbst besser gewesen, wenn Itachi die alleinige Verantwortung übernommen hätte. 
Itachi wollte nicht Gerechtigkeit walten lassen, er wollte Konoha nur beschützen, das funktioniert auch aus den Schatten heraus. 



> Ja weil er eben ein wahrer Shinobi war - ich verstehe jetzt nicht,was du mir damit sagen willst,unsere Aussagen sind die selben.^^Ein Shinobi muss sein Dorf beschützen,in dem er ohne zu Hinterfragen/ohne Gefühle ,also wie ein Werkzeug, die Mission durchführt.
> Und genau das tat Itachi,er handelte wie ein richtiger Shinobi ,egal wie schmerzhaft es für ihn war.


Und dann gab es Ninjas wie Sakumo Hatake der die Befehle missachtet hat um die Kameraden zu schützen, und dafür geächtet wurde und sich selbst umgebracht hat. So einfach ist es dann doch nicht zu sagen, das gute Ninjas im besten Fall kalte Werkzeuge sind. 



> Auch wenn Itachi Naruto nie gefangen genommen hat,so konnte er sich ja nicht sicher,dass es zb Hidan/Kakuzu gelingen würde.Oder was ist mit Pain/Nagato?Pain hat btw schon erklärt wozu das Fangen das Bijuus diente,zwar sprach er nicht vom Mugen Tsukymo allerdings von der Möglichkeit mit Hilfe der Bijuus die Nationen aus dem Hintergrund zu kontrollieren. (zb als militärische Waffe, als Drohung oder eben Schmerz durch Kriege zu vermitteln)
> Ich sehe hier einfach nicht,wo Itachis Notfallplan gegen die Akatsuki war,falls es ihnen gelingt alle Bijuus gefangen zu nehmen.
> Aber gut das ist halt eine diese offenen Fragen,die wohl unbeantwortet bleiben,allerdings längst nicht so schlimm wie die Frage,was sich der Sandaime mit Naruto gedacht hat....


Hidan/Kakuzu sind leichtere Gegner als Itachi. Allein gegen seine Genjutsu und sein Susanoo hätte kaum jemand eine Chance gehabt. Zumal er Gegner in dem Gefäß, welches sein Susanoo trägt, versiegeln kann. 
Vielleicht wollte er einfach Zeit schinden, was ja dann auch irgendwie gelungen ist, vielleicht hat er selbst nicht damit gerechnet, das Akatsuki es schaffen würde oder vielleicht hatte er keinen Masterplan oder er wusste von vornherein, dass er gegen Tobi keine Chance haben würde. 

So sehr mich die Handlungen des Sandaime auch irritieren, es lag doch auch an den Bürgern selbst. Der Kyuubi hat dem Dorf erheblichen Schaden zugefügt, und das vergisst man halt nicht. Und wenn das Monster dann quasi im Dorf herumläuft, kann der Hokage schon sagen was er will. Ich glaube aber, das er Naruto schon beobachten hat lassen. Zumindest wäre das logisch, denn dumm war er ja nicht^^


----------



## Kinguin (4. September 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Naja, Mugen Tsukyomi ist schon noch eine ganz andere Kategorie als ein Genjutsu das genau eine Person betrifft. Außerdem war es eh nur ein Notfallplan von Itachi, der vermutlich gehofft hat, dass das Jutsu gar nicht erst aktiviert werden müsste.
> Und selbst wenn es nur ein falscher Frieden wäre, besser als die Vernichtung des Dorfes ist es allemal.



Auch wenn es nur eine Person trifft,im Grunde ist es trotzdem das Gleiche,Manipulation und vorgespielter Frieden durch ein Genjutsu.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Die Situation von Itachi damals war ja eine ganz andere......Itachi wollte nicht Gerechtigkeit walten lassen...



Mir ist schon klar,dass Itachis Situation eine ganz andere war.
Und trotzdem bleibt es die gleiche Vorgehensweise - Itachi wollte Frieden (häng dich nicht am Wort Gerechtigkeit auf ^^) ,war bereit allen Hass auf seinen Schulter alleine zu tragen und aus dem Schatten zu reagieren.Sasuke folgt diesem Bild,um eben Frieden zu bringen oder siehst du das anders?



Leob12 schrieb:


> Und dann gab es Ninjas wie Sakumo Hatake der die Befehle missachtet hat um die Kameraden zu schützen, und dafür geächtet wurde und sich selbst umgebracht hat. So einfach ist es dann doch nicht zu sagen, das gute Ninjas im besten Fall kalte Werkzeuge sind.



Ich habe nirgendwo behauptet,dass man dadurch ein guter Ninja ist. ^^
Habe gesagt,dass das die wahren Ninjas sind,so wie sie auch einst gedacht waren - reine Werkzeuge,die dazu da sind,Missionen erfolgreich auszuführen.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Hidan/Kakuzu sind leichtere Gegner als Itachi. Allein gegen seine Genjutsu und sein Susanoo hätte kaum jemand eine Chance gehabt. Zumal er Gegner in dem Gefäß, welches sein Susanoo trägt, versiegeln kann.
> Vielleicht wollte er einfach Zeit schinden, was ja dann auch irgendwie gelungen ist, vielleicht hat er selbst nicht damit gerechnet, das Akatsuki es schaffen würde oder vielleicht hatte er keinen Masterplan oder er wusste von vornherein, dass er gegen Tobi keine Chance haben würde.



Ja man kann nur rätseln 
Aber ich finde du overhypst Itachis Stärke ziemlich. ^^ 
Alle seine Jutsu kosten massiv Chakra,fast am Erblinden und dann war der Typ sowieso sterbenskrank,in der Edotensei Version mag das nicht auffallen,aber schon bei der ersten Begegnung haben wir gesehen wie viel Chakra Itachi 2 Tsukomys und ein Amaterasu Einsatz ihn kosten.Das Totsukaschwert ist auch etwas,was er nur im absoluten Notfall nutzt.

PS: 
Noch was zu Itachi,der Typ hätte kein Problem damit gehabt,die Wahrheit jedem zu erzählen,hätte sich Danzo an Sasuke vergriffen und  Itachi übernahm auch nur deshalb die volle Verantwortung um eben seinen Familiennamen Uchia reinzuhalten.


----------



## Leob12 (4. September 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Auch wenn es nur eine Person trifft,im Grunde ist es trotzdem das Gleiche,Manipulation und vorgespielter Frieden durch ein Genjutsu.


Besser es trifft nur eine Person als alle Menschen, ob sie nun wollen oder nicht^^



> Mir ist schon klar,dass Itachis Situation eine ganz andere war.
> Und trotzdem bleibt es die gleiche Vorgehensweise - Itachi wollte Frieden (häng dich nicht am Wort Gerechtigkeit auf ^^) ,war bereit allen Hass auf seinen Schulter alleine zu tragen und aus dem Schatten zu reagieren.Sasuke folgt diesem Bild,um eben Frieden zu bringen oder siehst du das anders?


Itachi war aber nicht dafür durch Gewalt, Angst und Hass den "Frieden" aufrecht zu erhalten wie Sasuke. Da unterscheiden sie sich doch fundamental. Sasuke wollte ja die Figur sein die jeder Hass, und da jeder den gleichen Hass verspürt bleibt die Welt quasi friedlich, da die Menschen zusammenhalten um Sasuke zu töten. So hab ich das halt verstanden. 
Das unterscheidet sich kaum von Nagatos Vorstellung von Frieden (er wollte es mit einer Waffe erreichen, Sasuke durch sich selbst), und der hat ja zugegeben falsch gehandelt zu haben.


> Ich habe nirgendwo behauptet,dass man dadurch ein guter Ninja ist. ^^
> Habe gesagt,dass das die wahren Ninjas sind,so wie sie auch einst gedacht waren - reine Werkzeuge,die dazu da sind,Missionen erfolgreich auszuführen.


Ok, dann hab ich das falsch aufgefasst.



> Ja man kann nur rätseln
> Aber ich finde du overhypst Itachis Stärke ziemlich. ^^
> Alle seine Jutsu kosten massiv Chakra,fast am Erblinden und dann war der Typ sowieso sterbenskrank,in der Edotensei Version mag das nicht auffallen,aber schon bei der ersten Begegnung haben wir gesehen wie viel Chakra Itachi 2 Tsukomys und ein Amaterasu Einsatz ihn kosten.Das Totsukaschwert ist auch etwas,was er nur im absoluten Notfall nutzt.
> Noch was zu Itachi,der Typ hätte kein Problem damit gehabt,die Wahrheit jedem zu erzählen,hätte sich Danzo an Sasuke vergriffen und  Itachi übernahm auch nur deshalb die volle Verantwortung um eben seinen Familiennamen Uchia reinzuhalten.


Inwiefern overhype ich? 
Itachi kann durch simple Fingerbewegungen Genjutsu erzeugen die schon erfahrene Jonin in Bedrängnis bringen, selbst solche die auf Genjutsu spezialisiert sind wie Kurenai. Und die ganze Jonin-Partie um Kakashi, Kurenai, Asuma etc sind einfach schwächer als Itachi. Gai nehme ich da mal aus, aber selbst der hätte Probleme. 
Itachi war schon locker in den Top 5 der stärksten Ninja aus Konoha. 
Und dann käme noch Kisame hinzu,  von dem her gehe ich schon davon aus, dass wenn er Naruto wirklich hätte gefangen nehmen wollen, hätte er es auch geschafft. Aber allein die Tatsache das er trotz seines Zustandes mit Kakashi spielend leicht fertig wurde, zeigt wie stark er eigentlich war.


----------



## Kinguin (4. September 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Besser es trifft nur eine Person als alle Menschen, ob sie nun wollen oder nicht^^



Nunja es wäre halt ein Widerspruch zu Narutos Aussage,dass Frieden durch Genjutsu falscher Frieden wäre.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen,dass Naruto damit einverstanden gewesen wäre,wenn man es mit Sasuke gemacht hätte.
Aber gut,das ist sowieso so ein Thema,hätte,wäre,könnte ^^




Leob12 schrieb:


> Itachi war aber nicht dafür durch Gewalt, Angst und Hass den "Frieden" aufrecht zu erhalten wie Sasuke. Da unterscheiden sie sich doch fundamental. Sasuke wollte ja die Figur sein die jeder Hass, und da jeder den gleichen Hass verspürt bleibt die Welt quasi friedlich, da die Menschen zusammenhalten um Sasuke zu töten. So hab ich das halt verstanden.
> Das unterscheidet sich kaum von Nagatos Vorstellung von Frieden (er wollte es mit einer Waffe erreichen, Sasuke durch sich selbst), und der hat ja zugegeben falsch gehandelt zu haben.



Itachi hätte sowieso nicht die Kraft gehabt wie ein Diktator zu herrschen. ^^
Aber eigentlich nutzte Itachi schon Gewalt um den Frieden zu erlangen,immerhin tötete er seinen Clan - und den Hass nahm er eben dafür in Kauf.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Inwiefern overhype ich?
> Itachi kann durch simple Fingerbewegungen Genjutsu erzeugen die schon erfahrene Jonin in Bedrängnis bringen, selbst solche die auf Genjutsu spezialisiert sind wie Kurenai. Und die ganze Jonin-Partie um Kakashi, Kurenai, Asuma etc sind einfach schwächer als Itachi. Gai nehme ich da mal aus, aber selbst der hätte Probleme.
> Itachi war schon locker in den Top 5 der stärksten Ninja aus Konoha.
> Und dann käme noch Kisame hinzu,  von dem her gehe ich schon davon aus, dass wenn er Naruto wirklich hätte gefangen nehmen wollen, hätte er es auch geschafft. Aber allein die Tatsache das er trotz seines Zustandes mit Kakashi spielend leicht fertig wurde, zeigt wie stark er eigentlich war.



Ich bestreite nicht,dass Itachi unglaublich stark ist und auf Kageniveau war ,aber Kakashi hat er einfach nur erwischt durch die Tatsache,dass dieser nichts über seine Jutsus wusste.Kurenai halte ich sowieso für unglaublich schwach,dass die Jonin ist 
Trotzdem hat halt Itachi den Nachteil mit der kurzen Ausdauer,nach seine Tsukyomi auf Kakashi zB musste er sich dringend zurückziehen,unabhängig davon wie der Kampf verlaufen wäre.
Auch das Amaterasu kann er längst nicht so oft anwenden wie Sasuke,der seinen Bruder in der Hinsicht sogar stark übertrifft.

Die Top5 auf Konoha sind imo Sasuke,Naruto,Hashirama,Madara und Gai ,aber Stärkeverhältnisse sind sowieso so eine Sache auch,Gais Hachimon Tonko ist irgendwie auch ein Cheat Modus und Naruto/Sasuke sind gottgleiche Wesen.
Minato oder Shisui sind aber zb auch verdammt stark,und Naruto basiert sowieso nicht auf dem DBZ Stärke Prinzip.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. September 2015)

Könnt ihr bitte für ausgiebige Diskussionen über den Inhalt einer Serie den 



Spoiler



Spoiler Tag


 nutzen?!
Das wäre sehr nett von euch.


----------



## Kinguin (5. September 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Könnt ihr bitte für ausgiebige Diskussionen über den Inhalt einer Serie den
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tut mir Leid,das hätte ich bedenken sollen - ich achte zukünftig drauf.


----------



## Ruptet (5. September 2015)

Maaan...die wöchentlichen 18 min +/-  ohne Opening/Ending sind definitiv zu wenig


----------



## Leob12 (6. September 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Maaan...die wöchentlichen 18 min +/-  ohne Opening/Ending sind definitiv zu wenig



Dann schau dir Animes an die schon fertig sind^^ Gibt ja genug Material.


----------



## Ruptet (6. September 2015)

War jetzt auf Gate bezogen  Habt mich ja auf die Idee gebracht hier, sonst guck ich nur fertige.

Momentan Rainbow, ist auch sehr nett.


----------



## Leob12 (6. September 2015)

Rainbow fand ich wirklich sehr gut. Irrsinnig underrated dieser Anime.


----------



## thunderofhate (8. September 2015)

Schaut hier noch jemand Sailor Moon?


----------



## Ruptet (8. September 2015)

Früher mal als noch auf RTL2 lief, das Opening kenn ich noch auswendig, aber sonst um zu antworten : nein.


----------



## thunderofhate (8. September 2015)

Das da? Ich habe mir das auf den USB-Stick gezogen, damit ich es auch im Auto hören kann.
Ich glaube echt, dass das das beste Introlied aller Zeiten ist.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZLmGJ5C4oQ


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (8. September 2015)

Als kleiner Racker  habe ich es damals auch gesehen, aber ich war mehr der Detectiv Conan und DBZ Fan als es damals seinen Höhepunkt hatte, danach ist der Pokemon Hype gekommen. Gute Zeiten


----------



## thunderofhate (8. September 2015)

Als DBZ ausgestrahlt wurde war Sailor Moon doch schon längst vorbei, oder?

Was ich aber richtig cool fand, ist die Schatzinsel. Das wurde in Deutschland erst ab 1994 ausgestrahlt, sodass ich es von Anfang an schauen konnte. 
Hält sich auch ziemlich an die Romanvorlage von R.L. Stevenson.
Ich füge das Intro mal ein. Vielleicht kennt ihr das auch.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCN94v6i0Fs


----------



## Leob12 (8. September 2015)

Sailor Moon mochte ich irgendwie nie^^ 
Kommt wohl daher weil in meiner Grundschulzeit gefühlt alle Klassenkameradinnen eine Schultasche mit Sailor Moon-Motiv hatten, da entwickelt man irgendwie eine Aversion. 

Ich hab mehr DBZ (damals um 19:00), Digimon, Conan oder Yugioh geschaut. Auf Inuyasha nicht vergessen, hab da vor 2 Jahren endlich die letzte Staffel gesehen (the Final Act) gesehen. Das wurde ja nicht gedubbt. Dazu gabs noch ein paar kürzere Animes die ich aber auch sehr gerne gesehen habe. Jeanne die Kamikaze-Diebin war cool und Ranma 1/2, da gabs sogar gezeichnete nackte Brüste im Nachmittagsprogramm xD


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (8. September 2015)

@Hate wahrscheinlich Wiederholungen im deutschen Fernsehen.

@Leob12 vergiss nicht Shing Chan  Jean und Ranma habe ich auch damals gesehen und die sehr bekannten Ghibli Movies (Schloss im Himmel und Prinzessin Monoke).


----------



## Leob12 (8. September 2015)

Genau, den kleinen Quälgeist gabs auch noch^^


----------



## Leob12 (12. September 2015)

So, Parasyte: The Maxim abgeschlossen. 
Ausgezeichneter Anime, definitiv in meinen Top3. Muss man eigentlich gesehen haben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (12. September 2015)

Ist ein guter Anime  Für mich waren die Morphen aber zu viel. @KW37 Für mich war Charlotte das dies wöchige Highlight. Gefällt mir echt was aus dem Slice of Life/ Seinen entsteht.


----------



## Ruptet (12. September 2015)

Danke für den Tipp Leob, Parasyte schau ich mir an.


----------



## Kinguin (12. September 2015)

Weiß einer von euch,wann der neuste Naruto Film (mit Bolt) übersetzt wird?
Ich meine immer die Filme werden dann übersetzt,wenn es diesen in Japan zu kaufen gibt.Mich interessiert da einfach die Handlung mit den kleinen Zwergen dort.^^
Kennt hier btw eigentlich irgendwer FMA Brotherhood? Das fand ich großartig.


----------



## Ruptet (12. September 2015)

Jap, dazu muss ich aber auch sagen, dass ich das "original" nicht kenn..muss ich aber auch nicht, Brotherhood find ich sehr gelungen.


----------



## Robonator (12. September 2015)

> Kennt hier btw eigentlich irgendwer FMA Brotherhood? Das fand ich großartig.


Einer meiner absoluten Favoriten^^ Wird wohl auch ewig in meiner Top 10 bleiben. Generell ist der eher in meiner Top 3^^



> jap, dazu muss ich aber auch sagen, dass ich das "original" nicht kenn..muss ich aber auch nicht, Brotherhood find ich sehr gelungen.


Die erste Version soll ziemlich schlecht sein, besonders da sich diese auch nicht wirklich an den Manga hält.


----------



## Gripschi (12. September 2015)

Die erste nicht so schlecht. BH aber deutlich stärker.

Einige Folgen aus den Normalen gefielen mir besser als Ihre Neuen Pentante.


----------



## Kinguin (12. September 2015)

FMA,also die erste Version der Serie ist soviel schlechter als Brotherhood,eigentlich ist Brotherhood das Original,weil es sich an den Manga hält. ^^


----------



## Gripschi (12. September 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> FMA,also die erste Version der Serie ist soviel schlechter als Brotherhood,eigentlich ist Brotherhood das Original,weil es sich an den Manga hält. ^^


Stimmt schon 

Nichtsdestotrotz ein paar Folgen fand Ich besser. Aber nur wenige.

In BH kommt die Welt logischer rüber.

Det beste ist eh Bradley, Ich find den Typ göttlich.


----------



## Ruptet (12. September 2015)

Bradley ist ein richtiger Badass..gefällt mir, teilt sich auch meinen Platz 1 mit Roy Mustang


----------



## Robonator (13. September 2015)

Greed fand ich auch echt nice, besonders wie er sich im laufe des Animes verändert. Ansonsten fand ich auch Armstrong einfach mega cool


----------



## Leob12 (13. September 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Ist ein guter Anime  Für mich waren die Morphen aber zu viel. @KW37 Für mich war Charlotte das dies wöchige Highlight. Gefällt mir echt was aus dem Slice of Life/ Seinen entsteht.


Naja, man kann das Morphen ja fast als Stilmittel bezeichnen. Einerseits sehen Mensch und Parasit gleich aus, trotzdem sind sie so unterschiedlich und dennoch gibt kein klares Gut und Böse. Genau das gefällt mir so an dem Anime. 
Ich fand den Anime in seiner Gesamtheit wirklich sehr stark, gibt kaum Dinge die mir negativ aufgefallen sind.
Musik, Optik, Charaktere, Story, Spannung, fließender Übergang zwischen gut und böse, berührende Momente, Action. der Anime hat für mich wirklich alles was ein Anime braucht um großartig zu sein.

Momentan sitze ich grade an Baby Steps^^ keine Ahnung, irgendwie stehe ich auf gerade auf Sport-Animes.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (13. September 2015)

Ach ja Sport Animes hatten lange Zeit nicht einen sehr guten Ruf. Aber mit KnB, Tsubasa und Diamond Ace macht es doch Bock diese sich anzuschauen. Was mich aber am meisten nervt und dafür können die Serien fast nichts ist das Shonen Prinzip. Bei Tsubasa gegen Brasilien in der goldenen Zeit als Endboss oder Akashi mit den Königen und trotzdem gegen Serin verlieren. Unterhaltsam ist es alle Mal.


----------



## Kinguin (13. September 2015)

Wenn ich so darüber nachdenke mochte ich wirklich jeden einzelnen Charakter in Brotherhood :
Maes Hughes,Ed und Al,Izumi,Roy Mustang und Riza,Scar,Kingsley ,Father,Van Hohenheim,die Homonculi (Pride,Fury,Envy usw),Ling Yao, Lan Fan/Fu,May und ihr kleiner Panda .....
Das ist krass,zeigt aber auch wie die gut die Charaktere gemacht, ihr Verhältnis untereinander sowie ihre einzelnen Schicksale,die oft sehr bewegend waren.Auch die Antagonisten sind nicht einfach nur böse und zeigen sogar Menschlichkeit.
Achja wenn man Armstrong erwähnt,muss man auch dessen Schwester Olivier erwähnen,die brachte mich oft zum Lachen,was für eine gestörte Familie.^^

PS: die taffe Winry darf man natürlich nicht vergessen


----------



## Leob12 (13. September 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Ach ja Sport Animes hatten lange Zeit nicht einen sehr guten Ruf. Aber mit KnB, Tsubasa und Diamond Ace macht es doch Bock diese sich anzuschauen. Was mich aber am meisten nervt und dafür können die Serien fast nichts ist das Shonen Prinzip. Bei Tsubasa gegen Brasilien in der goldenen Zeit als Endboss oder Akashi mit den Königen und trotzdem gegen Serin verlieren. Unterhaltsam ist es alle Mal.



Sport ohne Shonen? One Outs  
Eine wunderbare Abwechslung.

http://static.neregate.com/2015/09/neregate.com-Fall-2015-Anime-Chart-v2.png
Fall Season, ist für euch was dabei? 

One Punch Man: Sieht interessant aus
Haikyuu! 2: Mochte die erste Staffel schon
Owari no Seraph 2 : Möchte wissen wie es weitergeht. Außerdem optisch und akustisch wirklich toll, der Rest, naja^^ 
Hidan no Aria AA: Fand den Anime nicht so schlecht, zu kurz, ein paar Plotlöcher, aber sonst mochte ich Aria. 
Dance with Devils: Hat Potenzial, werde ich mal verfolgen. 

Der Rest, naja, bei den hier bin ich zwiegespalten: 
Comet Lucifer
Concrete Revolutio
Sakurako-san no Ashimoto ni wa Shitai ga Umatteiru
Gakusen Toshi Asterisk

Insgesamt muss ich aber sagen das mich da nichts so wirklich flasht. Im Sommer waren da Gangsta und Gate.


----------



## Ruptet (17. September 2015)

Daaaaaanke Leob, Parasyte war sehr geil !

Die letzten paar Minuten nur, als Person B fällt und Person A anscheinend nicht halten kann .... man meine Kinnlade war irgendwo im Keller...was das fürn scheiß Ende gewesen wäre  aber doch alles gut


----------



## Leob12 (17. September 2015)

Jo, beim Ende hatte ich zuerst irgendwie ein komisches gefühl, aber am nächsten Tag hab ich nochmal drüber nachgedacht und war letztendlich zufrieden damit.

Also für mich ist Parasyte definitiv unter meinen Top3. Konstant hohes Niveau, tiefgründige Thema und die Musik fand ich auch spitze.


----------



## Ruptet (17. September 2015)

Da sagste was, müsste auch unter meinen Favoriten sein.

Das hier hat sich in mein Gedächtnis gebrannt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dezLzzu9QCE


----------



## Leob12 (18. September 2015)

Was den Anime bzw die Denkweise/Motive hinter der ganzen Parasyte-geschichte etwas verständlicher macht: Der Manga wurde glaub ich 1987 oder 1988 erstmals veröffentlich. Da gab es noch ganz andere Ansichten zu den Themen im Anime thematisiert wurde. Wie genau das jetzt in Japan ausgesehen hat weiß ich nicht, aber der Hintergrund im Kern  dürfte schon irgendwo in der Realität eine Vorlage finden. 

Ich fand den Soundtrack ziemlich geil: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxLbI80RdYs

und immer bevor/als es ernst wurde: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nNuG_fmvZc
Und das, obwohl ich so Dubstep-artiges Zeug normal gar nicht mag, aber bei dem Anime hat es halt wirklich gut gepasst. 

Also rein von der Musik her ist Parasyte bei mir zusammen mit Death Note auf Platz 2. Platz 1 bleibt Naruto^^


----------



## Kinguin (18. September 2015)

Hab einen richtigen Nostalgie Flash aktuell  
Digimon Adventure kriegt ja diese 6 neuen Filmen,und habe mir grade die Trailer reingezogen.
Hoffentlich machen sie die Handlung erwachsener und dieses mal auch mit einem guten, roten Faden,freue mich drauf.


----------



## Leob12 (18. September 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Hab einen richtigen Nostalgie Flash aktuell
> Digimon Adventure kriegt ja diese 6 neuen Filmen,und habe mir grade die Trailer reingezogen.
> Hoffentlich machen sie die Handlung erwachsener und dieses mal auch mit einem guten, roten Faden,freue mich drauf.



Bei mir ist der Hype komplett verflogen nachdem die Filme ja eigentlich im Frühjahr hätten kommen sollen. 
Da es aber Filme sein werden, hoffe ich das TOEI es nicht verbockt was die Animation angeht, bestes Beispiel dafür ist Dragon Ball Super.


----------



## Ruptet (18. September 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Hab einen richtigen Nostalgie Flash aktuell
> Digimon Adventure kriegt ja diese 6 neuen Filmen,und habe mir grade die Trailer reingezogen.
> Hoffentlich machen sie die Handlung erwachsener und dieses mal auch mit einem guten, roten Faden,freue mich drauf.



LINK !!! bitte 
Ich weiß garnichts davon... oh man Digimon, wie ich damals immer von der Schule heim gesprintet bin damit ich keine Sekunde vom Opening verpasse


----------



## Kinguin (18. September 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> LINK !!! bitte
> Ich weiß garnichts davon... oh man Digimon, wie ich damals immer von der Schule heim gesprintet bin damit ich keine Sekunde vom Opening verpasse



bitte schön  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpsaivhL3Xw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iN-CGE_U_To

Gibt 2 Trailer bereits,und ja ich freue mich auch drauf,Pokemon hat mir nie gefallen,aber die ersten 3 Digimon Staffeln oder so waren schon cool.


----------



## Ruptet (18. September 2015)

Oh man wie die Zeit vergeht .... danke, ich freu mich


----------



## HighEnd111 (18. September 2015)

Ich weiß nicht, ob ihr's schon wusstet, aber ich schreibs einfach mal hier rein:

Am 25. September, also in einer Woche, kommt die dritte "Code Geass" - Staffel raus


----------



## Ruptet (18. September 2015)

Mich hat immer eine Sache davon abgehalten Code Geass zu schauen ... die ganzen Fangirls die ich kenne 
Muss wohl sowas wie Kuroshituji sein ?


----------



## HighEnd111 (18. September 2015)

Kuroshituji kenn ich nicht, aber im Grunde genommen geht's in Code Geass darum, dass ein Prinz und Sohn des weltherrschenden Königs mit dessen Umgang mit den Menschen unzufrieden ist, eine besondere Macht von einer Hexe bekommt, sich mithilfe dessen eine Armee (die "schwarzen Ritter") zusammenstellt und gegen seinen Vater und dessen Krieger, getarnt hinter einer Maske, kämpft. Dabei verhält er sich sehr terroristisch.

Er tarnt sich, damit seine Mitschüler und seine Geschwister und Verwandte ihn nicht als den Anführer der schwarzen Ritter erkennen.

Eine empfehlenswerte Serie, mach dir wegen den Fangirls keine Gedanken  Die sind alle nur in Lelouch (siehe Profilbild) oder Suzaku verschossen ^^


----------



## Leob12 (18. September 2015)

Also die erste Code Geass-Staffel hab ich gesehen, und die war richtig gut. 
Klar, ein paar Klischees wurden bedient, aber die letzten Folgen waren einfach nur großartig. Das Ende der ersten Staffel war großartig. 

Es gibt in vieler Hinsicht Parallelen zu Parasyte: 
-Kein klares Gut/Böse
-Hauptcharakter macht Fehler, hat Zweifel, man kann sich gut in seine Lage versetzen
-Glaubwürdige Welt, abseits des Mecha-Zeugs (was aber zum Anime passt), nachvollziehbare Handlungen.
-kaum Filler-Material, Story wird rasch aber ohne Hast vorangetrieben, also keine langen, unnötigen Passagen.
-ernster Hintergrund (sogar mehr noch als Parasyte, kann man etwa mit Rainbow, was aber doch noch ein ganzes Stück ernster ist, oder Zankyou no Terror vergleichen).

Das Opening ist auch sehr schön anzuhören:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZ7zQbMxm28

Also Code Geass kann man sich schon ansehen, da macht man nichts falsch.


----------



## HighEnd111 (18. September 2015)

Ehrlich gesagt war mir das "Mecha-Zeugs", also die Nightmare-Frames in der ersten Folge ein wenig zu futuristisch (spielt ja auch in bzw. ab 2017), nach der zweiten Folge fand ich es aber sehr interessant. Zumal sie ja auch zur Hauptstory einen großen Teil beitragen.

@Leob12: auch die zweite Staffel ist empfehlenswert, mir gefallen vor allem die unvorhergesehenen Wendungen. Man meint zu wissen, was passiert, aber es kommt komplett anders. Lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach schon sehr.


----------



## Kinguin (18. September 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Oh man wie die Zeit vergeht .... danke, ich freu mich



Digimon feiert auch dieses Jahr sein 15 Jähriges Jubiläum - wobei ich sagen muss ,mich haben die Staffeln irgendwann nicht mehr gereizt bzw gefallen.
Früher war da noch ein gewisser Kindheitsbonus,hoffe ja man macht hier mehr raus.

Frage mich allerdings wen man ansprechen will?
Das ist eigentlich eine Kinderserie,aber wenn man sich so diese Highschool Schüler sieht,kriege ich eher den Eindruck,dass man sich an die nun Erwachsenen richtet.Also die auserwählten Digiritter/Tamer sind groß geworden ,genauso wie die damaligen Fans.


----------



## Robonator (18. September 2015)

Hab die Tage mal Jormungand durchgeschaut. Ist echt mal etwas anderes, hat mir sehr gut gefallen der Anime^^ 
Hab nun schon zwei Folgen der zweiten Staffel gesehen und die finde ich bisher auch direkt wieder spannend. Bereue es schon den so lange aufgeschoben zuhaben. 


Übrigens, falls hier jemand Monster Hunter kennt bzw es gespielt hat: Es kommt eine Animeadaption zu Monster Hunter^^


----------



## Leob12 (18. September 2015)

Zweite Staffel von Code geass ist schon lange auf meiner Watchlist, komme aber nicht dazu ^^


----------



## Leob12 (21. September 2015)

Falls wer einen guten, actionreichen Ninja-Anime sucht, Brave 10. 
Main Character erinnert vom Aussehen etwas an Sasuke, aber der Fokus der Kämpfe liegt klar auf den Ninjas, die Kämpfe sind schön animiert, Blut fließt und ich finde den MC einfach Klasse. 
Die Story hat mich bisher noch nicht geflasht, aber die Action passt, etwas Comedy ist dabei und die Charaktere sind auch in Ordnung, wenn auch etwas stereotyp, trotzdem liebenswert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (21. September 2015)

Werden auch hier Parodien bekannter und unbekannten Serien erlaubt zu posten? 

EDIT: Ich nehme das als Ja und werde irgendwann einige posten. 

(SAO von SWE, Code Geass und One Piece von Purple Eyes und Free von Octapimp und Cry)


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. September 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Im Sommer waren da Gangsta und Gate.


...was sie irgendwie auch noch gesplittet haben, die Säcke Gate)...

Die 2. Hälfte von Gate kommt zum Winter 2016 :-/


Leob12 schrieb:


> Zweite Staffel von Code geass ist schon lange auf meiner Watchlist, komme aber nicht dazu ^^


Geiles/Nettes Ende, was man nicht so ohne weiteres erwartet hätte...


----------



## Leob12 (22. September 2015)

Ernsthaft? Die zweite Hälfte von Gate kommt nun erst in über einem Jahr? 
Wie mies ist das denn? 

Noch übler als die finale Folge von Kekkai Sensen, welche ja diesen Winter kommen wird.


----------



## soth (22. September 2015)

Laut dem was ich gelesen habe kommt sie im Januar 2016 ...
http://myanimelist.net/news/42246286


----------



## Leob12 (22. September 2015)

Ok, das wäre verkraftbar  dachte Dezember 2016 ^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. September 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ok, das wäre verkraftbar  dachte Dezember 2016 ^^


Winter 2016 ist die übernächste Anime Saison und startet das Jahr...

Guggsu hier, Winter 2015:
Winter 2015 Anime Chart | Anime-Planet

Ergo Winter 2016 wäre dann die Saison, die nach Herbst 2015 kommt 


Leob12 schrieb:


> Noch übler als die finale Folge von Kekkai Sensen, welche ja diesen Winter kommen wird.



Kommt doch in 2 Wochen?!
3. October?!
Weiß nicht, was du hast...

Und da kannst mal sehen, was Winter 2016 kommen soll:
AniChart.net - Interactive Seasonal Upcoming Anime Charts

Mit ganz viel Glück ist es ja so, dass die Verkäufe von Gate sehr gut sind und man daraus einen Anime macht, der sehr viele Staffeln bekommt...
Sprich das quasi ein 'Fighting Shounen' wird...

Aber schauen wir mal, wie es weiter gehen wird...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (23. September 2015)

Was redest du Stefan? 

https://www.livechart.me/winter-2016/tv

2015/2016 ist weitaus verständlicher als "Winter 2016 startet das Jahr..."


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. September 2015)

nice, die Ankündigung zu Rin-ne Season 2 - wirklich gut gemacht


----------



## Leob12 (23. September 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Winter 2016 ist die übernächste Anime Saison und startet das Jahr...
> 
> Guggsu hier, Winter 2015:
> Winter 2015 Anime Chart | Anime-Planet
> ...



Aha, dann kommt es schon im Oktober. Meine letzten Infos von irgendwann Anfang August waren dann halt veraltet. Umso besser, ich freue mich drauf.


----------



## Kinguin (24. September 2015)

Holy Shit der Manga von One Piece 



Spoiler



- Neue KGs (auch wenn manche echt komisch sind)
- Rob Lucci +Taube und die Cp9 ist back,das habe ich mir gewünscht (leider auch der Mistkerl Spandam),komisch sie wurden doch gejagt?
- Jack steht anscheinend mit Kaido in Verbindung und will Mingo da rausholen,wahnsinnig?
- Ruffy kriegt seine geliebte Bronzestatue
- Doflamingo haut wieder eine geniale Ansprache raus und erklärt,dass nun der Krieg um den Thron beginnt -Game of Thrones und so  ^^
- Fujitora will erstmal nicht zurück zum Marineford
- Und WTF Sanji Alive? Das heißt Sanji muss irgendwie adliger Herkunft sein,irgendjemand will ihn lebend und dass muss ein ranghohes Tier sein

Geniales Chapter


----------



## Gripschi (24. September 2015)

Overlord war ziemlich Nice die letzte Folge.

Tokyo Gouhl Deutsche Syncro bleibt eine der besten die Ich kenn.

Grad ne Folge genossen.

Ich lieb die Serie!


----------



## Robonator (24. September 2015)

> Overlord war ziemlich Nice die letzte Folge.


Ziemlich nice? Das war ein verdammter Cliffhanger of doom  
Wir haben uns total drüber aufgeregt das es natürlich in dem Moment aufhören musste^^


----------



## Gripschi (24. September 2015)

Ich wollt es nicht so sagen...ich hatte den Hanger schon verdrängt gehabt.
Ich glaub Ich les die LN mal.


----------



## Leob12 (24. September 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Holy Shit der Manga von One Piece
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, fettes Chapter 



Spoiler



-Usopp ist 200 Mio Berry wert? xD Dazu das geile Foto^^ 
-Choppers Kopfgeld hat sich verdoppelt. 
-Zorros Bild ist einfach nur geil, und 320 Mio wert. 
-bei Brook einfach das Poster xD
-überschlagsmäßig sind die Strohhüte jetzt zusammen über 1,5 Mrd Berry wert.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. September 2015)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Overlord war ziemlich Nice die letzte Folge.


Hm?!
Laut einigen Seiten kommt da noch eine Folge...


----------



## Gripschi (24. September 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hm?!
> Laut einigen Seiten kommt da noch eine Folge...


Sry. Meinte die letzte Erschiene.

Hab mal in der LN weitergelesen. Das folgende ist ziemlich Cool.

Ich lieb diesen Anime.

All Hail! Ains Oal Gown!


----------



## Leob12 (1. Oktober 2015)

Das neue OP-Chapter bietet mal wieder viel Raum für Spekulationen. 



Spoiler



-Edward Weeble, ist sicher nicht WBs leiblicher Sohn, aber er ist anscheinend richtig stark. 
Sollte er wirklich 16 ehemalige mit WB verbündete Crews ausgelöscht haben, spricht das schon für ihn. Und jetzt ist er auch der Suche nach Marco, sehr interessant. Außerdem hat er Z den Arm abgetrennt, also der scheint schon richtig stark zu sein. Kizaru meinte ja, etwa so wie der junge Whitebeard.


----------



## Gripschi (1. Oktober 2015)

Ich brauch mehr Overlord!!!



Spoiler



Schöner Schluß, die Todessezene von Shalltear fand Ich in der LN besser.


----------



## Robonator (1. Oktober 2015)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Ich brauch mehr Overlord!!!
> 
> -



Dankeschön, ich hab die Folge noch nicht gesehen gehabt.


----------



## Kinguin (1. Oktober 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Das neue OP-Chapter bietet mal wieder viel Raum für Spekulationen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Der Typ erinnert mich etwas an Majin Boo,sehr stark,aber fett und hässlich,aber auch teilweise ziemlich leichtgläubig.
Fand die Insel Zou allerdings viel cooler,freue mich auf diese Elefenanteninsel und besonders auf die Minks,sie sind die letzte Rasse,die noch uns vorgestellt werden muss


----------



## Gripschi (1. Oktober 2015)

Tut mir Leid. Hab jetzt wenigstens ein Spoiler gehauen.
Aber das Ende war zu erwarten, trotzdem acht Ich künftig mehr.


----------



## Leob12 (1. Oktober 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Endlich wieder ein etwas lächerlicherer Gegner, der aber richtig stark ist, sowas gabs ja schon länger nicht mehr.  Er scheint ja von seiner Mutter manipuliert zu werden. Sehr stark finde ich noch etwas untertrieben für ihn^^ Wenn selbst jemand wie Kizaru ihn mit dem jungen Whitebeard vergleicht, dann heißt das schon etwas.
Zou habe ich mir völlig anders vorgestellt. Auf einem riesigen, uralten Elephanten xD Jetzt war klar wieso man länger nichts mehr von Sanji und co gehört hat, die Überraschung ist Oda gelungen.
Zou könnte das Skypiea der neuen Welt werden. Rein vom Setting fand ich den Sky Island-Arc nämlich am besten.





Gripschi schrieb:


> Ich brauch mehr Overlord!!!



Pack sowas doch in einen Spoiler, für all jene, die noch nichts gesehen haben...
Ich hab zwar noch keine Overlord-Folge gesehen, aber dennoch^^ 

Kennt jemand den Manga 23 Slaves? 
Oder sonst gute Mangas/LNs von denen schon einige Bände heraußen sind? Tokyo Ghoul, AoT und Berserk hab ich derzeit zuhause. Und die ersten beiden LNs von NGNL.
Die Story sollte gut sein, Action wäre nicht schlecht, aber kein Muss.


----------



## Gripschi (1. Oktober 2015)

Reicht das Gemecker jetzt? Ich habs korrigiert und mich Entschuldigt. Ausserdem passiert es doch eh hin u wieder.

Kenn Ich nicht.


----------



## Robonator (1. Oktober 2015)

> Kennt jemand den Manga 23 Slaves?


Du meinst SCM? Hab den soweit gelesen wie raus ist. Ist eigentlich gar nicht mal so schlecht. Interessante Story und auch wie sie sich bisher entwickelt. 
Fand es an manchen stellen relativ verwirrend aber es geht ^^

Sonst empfehlen kann ich direkt nichts. Das meiste das ich derzeit lese ist entweder nur als Webtoon verfügbar oder kommt halt aus Richtung Yaoi/yuri ^^


----------



## Leob12 (1. Oktober 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Du meinst SCM? Hab den soweit gelesen wie raus ist. Ist eigentlich gar nicht mal so schlecht. Interessante Story und auch wie sie sich bisher entwickelt.
> Fand es an manchen stellen relativ verwirrend aber es geht ^^
> 
> Sonst empfehlen kann ich direkt nichts. Das meiste das ich derzeit lese ist entweder nur als Webtoon verfügbar oder kommt halt aus Richtung Yaoi/yuri ^^


Jo, SCM. 
Hab ich nämlich im ersten berserk-Band Werbung zu gesehen und bin deshalb darauf gekommen. 

Schade, aber kann man nichts machen. Yaoi bzw Yuri ist nichts für mich^^



Gripschi schrieb:


> Reicht das Gemecker jetzt? Ich habs korrigiert und mich Entschuldigt. Ausserdem passiert es doch eh hin u wieder.
> Kenn Ich nicht.



Mein Post kam eine Minute nach deinem^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Oktober 2015)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Ich brauch mehr Overlord!!!


Agreed.
Schaut wirklich nicht schlecht aus.
So von weitem könnts (wenns 'ne 24er Serie gewesen wäre), auf dem Niveau von Log Horizon sein.



Gripschi schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Schöner Schluß, die Todessezene von Shalltear fand Ich in der LN besser.


Da wird das ganze doch nur in Worten beschrieben, oder?


----------



## Gripschi (1. Oktober 2015)

Ja aber die Szene an sich passt da besser. Aber im Anime ist Sie auch gut.


----------



## MetallSimon (2. Oktober 2015)

Weiß jemand, welcher Anime das in der 19-20 sec ist?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QCE9-OBuo0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Robonator (2. Oktober 2015)

Das ist aus RWBY. Ist der Char "Blake Belladonna"


----------



## MetallSimon (2. Oktober 2015)

THX, wenn ich das so lese "an American anime-influenced[SUP] [/SUP] web series"muss man sich nicht anschauen oder?


----------



## Robonator (2. Oktober 2015)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> THX, wenn ich das so lese "an American anime-influenced web series"muss man sich nicht anschauen oder?



Kann ich dir nicht sagen. Habe selber nur von einigen gehört das es ganz nett sein soll, allerdings nicht umwerfend.
Der Soundtrack ist jedenfalls ordentlich.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (2. Oktober 2015)

RBWY ist eher eine Mischung. Finde ich eine witzige Serie. Und die Animationen haben ihren eigenen Charme.


----------



## Leob12 (3. Oktober 2015)

Falls jemand einen etwas realistischeren Sport-Anime sucht: Baby Steps. 
War am Anfang skeptisch, aber der Anime gefällt mir. Der Protagonist verbessert sich nur langsam, verliert einige Matches und insgesamt ist der ganze Anime etwas weniger flashy als Kuroko oder Haikyuu. Etwas ruhiger, etwas langsamer, aber mir gefällt er. Für Zwischendurch schon ok. 

Als nächstes stehen bei mir dann diese Animes an: 
Durarara!! 
Golden Time (kenne die ersten 5 Episoden) 
Mahouka koukou no rettusei. 

Irgendeiner der da heraussticht?


----------



## Robonator (4. Oktober 2015)

Durarara fand ich sehr gut. Konnte mich wunderbar unterhalten, ich muss aber echt mal die anderen Staffeln fertig schauen^^ 
Fängt meiner Meinung nach leicht zäh an, aber steigert sich sehr schnell und wird echt spannend. 

Mahouka fand ich einfach nur genial. Den hab ich direkt in einem Rutsch durchgeschaut 
Von der Story her finde ich Durarara allerdings um Welten besser. Bei Mahouka isses halt das der Prota so verdammt OP ist.


----------



## Leob12 (4. Oktober 2015)

Ok, hört sich schonmal sehr gut an^^ 

Ich glaube ich fang mit Mahouka an, Durarara werde ich wenn ich zur Uni pendel im Zug am Handy ansehen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Oktober 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Als nächstes stehen bei mir dann diese Animes an:
> Durarara!!
> Golden Time (kenne die ersten 5 Episoden)
> Mahouka koukou no rettusei.
> ...


Drrr war ganz nice und sehr unterhaltsam...
Golden Time ist am Anfang richtig gut, wird aber später recht ätzend. Insbesondere wo die Vergangenheit vom MC bisserl durch kommt.
Erinnert bisserl an Kimi no Iru Machi...
Und die Kouka find ich bisserl arg nervig...
Hab bei der 13. Folge oder so abgebrochen, aber mich noch a bisserl gespoilert... 

Mahouka ist dagegen wider richtig genial und epic!
Eines der wenigen Anime mit 'nem Badass Main, der ein Geheimnis verbirgt


----------



## Leob12 (6. Oktober 2015)

Durarara finde ich bis jetzt ganz interessant. Bin bei Folge 5 und so ganz steige ich zwar noch nicht durch, aber ich muss allein beim Intro, besonders bei der Getränkedose, schon lachen. 
Izaya Orihara wird vom selben Sprecher gesprochen der auch Akashi Seijuro, schonmal ein dicker Pluspunkt. Besonders bei dem geilen Einstieg den der Charakter hatte mit dem Schulmädchen^^ 
Den Zeichenstil finde ich recht gut und stimmig, auch wenn es ruhig etwas detaillierter sein könnte. Aber immerhin gibts mal nicht Haare in den Farben des Regenbogens, eine nette Abwechslung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (6. Oktober 2015)

Q: Aus dem damaligen Startpost kann ich nicht herauslesen ob auch Soundtrack Empfehlung gestattet sind. Sind diese erwünscht oder sollen die in einem neuen Sammelthread gesammelt werden, der dann evtl. zu früh ins Nimmersland verschwindet? Das gleiche für Parodien und Abridgedes. 

@Leob12 Durarara hat seinen eigenen Charme, erinnere mich wo ich es Woche für Woche angeschaut habe


----------



## Robonator (6. Oktober 2015)

Also ich finde das OSTs, Parodien und co  einfach dazugehören also nur rein damit 

Hab jetzt gestern mal bei "Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica" reingeschaut da mir ja gesagt wurde der soll ab Folge 3 echt nice sein etc. 
Hab 6 Folgen geschaut und fand den irgendwie grauenhaft. Das fängt beim meiner Meinung nach grässlichen Zeichenstil an und geht weiter bis zu den Charakteren. Ich konnte mich damit gar nicht anfreunden  

Hab dann nun "Kyoukai no Kanata" heute angefangen und schon 7 Folgen fertig. Ich find den Anime bisher hammergeil. Grade der Humor gefällt mir ziemlich gut. 


Mal was zu Ergo Proxy: Schafft der Anime es die ganze Zeit über zu fesseln? Würd mir den gerne mal anschauen, neige aber grade bei solch längeren Animes schnell das Interesse zu verlieren. 
So geht es mir jetzt z.B. bei Kuroko no Basket 3 und Zetsuen no Tempest. Beide Angefangen und etwa bei der Hälfte nun pausiert, weil ich das Interesse verloren habe. 
Ersterer ist so unglaublich vorhersehbar und letzterer ist irgendwie... nicht so interessant.


----------



## Leob12 (6. Oktober 2015)

KnB fand ich super. Das Finale ist wirklich gut gemacht. Für mich ist zwar das zweite Duell von Aomine und Kagami einen Tick besser, aber im großen und ganzen ist das Finale ein würdiger Abschluss.


----------



## soth (6. Oktober 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Den Zeichenstil finde ich recht gut und stimmig, auch wenn es ruhig etwas detaillierter sein könnte.


Muss es überhaupt nicht, den Rest kann sich jeder selbst "dazudichten".



Robonator schrieb:


> Mal was zu Ergo Proxy: Schafft der Anime es die ganze Zeit über zu  fesseln? Würd mir den gerne mal anschauen, neige aber grade bei solch  längeren Animes schnell das Interesse zu verlieren.


Imho: Wenn du mit Madoka nichts anfangen konntest, bleib lieber bei Crap


----------



## Leob12 (6. Oktober 2015)

soth schrieb:


> Muss es überhaupt nicht, den Rest kann sich jeder selbst "dazudichten".


So meinte ich das nicht, nur teilweise ist irgendwie ein Strich weg oder so, nichts tragisches, da hab ich schon weit schlimmeres gesehen, Kritik auf höherem Niveau sozusagen. 



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_O9hRcIAza0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Ich finde das Opening ziemlich stark, immer noch^^ 
Obwohl, wenn ich zurückdenke, vor einiger Zeit (1 Jahr und mehr) fand ich das Opening sogar ziemlich schlecht. Zeiten ändern sich. 

Insgesamt bin ich schon froh über die Musik zu der ich durch Animes gekommen bin. 
Ganz egal ob nun Bands wie Gran Rodeo, Flow oder Stance Punks, Leute die Animesongs covern wie Pellek, Nate, AmaLee. Oder ganz trivial: Musik von AMVs. Nehme ich alles auf wie ein Schwamm. 
Dazu entdeckt man immer wieder neue Animes. 

Mittlerweile dürfte der "Anime-Block" in meiner iTunes-Bibliothek locker der größte sein. 

Welche Animes findet ihr eigentlich von der Musik her am besten? Also Openings/Endings sowie die Themes und Hintergrundmusik. 
Platz 1 ist bei mir klar Naruto. Danach wirds schon extrem schwer^^ 
KnB hat richtig gute Tracks, HunterxHunter ebenso und Fairy Tail. Neulich kam Parasyte dazu. Das dürfte meine Top 5 sein.


----------



## Robonator (6. Oktober 2015)

> Imho: Wenn du mit Madoka nichts anfangen konntest, bleib lieber bei Crap


Weil ich mit Madoka nicht warm wurde gucke ich also nur crap? Interessante Schlussfolgerung.


----------



## soth (6. Oktober 2015)

Smileys sind wohl auch nicht mehr das, was sie einmal waren 
Ergo Proxy ist sehr eigen, ob es dir gefällt ... wer weiß?

Das sind typische Qualitätsschwankungen während einer Season, da gibt es (wesentlich) schlimmere Vertreter. Schade das man sie in den Blu-Ray-Fassungen nicht gefixt hat, aber so ist das nun einmal.


----------



## Kinguin (6. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin kein wirklicher Animekenner,aber eigentlich haben für mich so ziemlich alle bisher gesehenen Animes tolle Soundtracks. (Openings sind mal so,mal so)
Die Soundtracks passen einfach immer,und rufen in mir teilweise echt eine Gänsehaut aus.
Wo jetzt grade Naruto (also das Urnaruto und Shippuuden) erwähnt wird,man schaue sich zB diesen Kampf hier mal an :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixF6PXdIBmo
Der Fight ist einfach klasse gemacht,sogar eins der besten Fights in Shippuuden.
Nicht nur weil man sich hier nicht mit overpowerten Jutsu vollspammt und sich überwiegend auf Nahkampf/Waffen konzentriert,nein auch weil die Musik einfach perfekt reinpasst.Musik macht für mich eine Menge aus,sei es Serien,Filmen oder Videospielen.^^


----------



## xNeo92x (7. Oktober 2015)

Von der Musik her ist Naruto für mich die Nummer 1. Platz 2 ist die Musik von Bleach. Auf diesen Rängen stehen die beiden Animes auch an sich bei mir. Allerdings kann ich die Openings und Endings meistens nicht ausstehen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (7. Oktober 2015)

Super das die Musikstücke so gut ankommen  Der Kampf (Obito vs Kakashi) war von der Choreographie und der nostalgischen musikalischen Untermalung, etwas ganz besonderes. Zudem als Goodie, Kakashis Gesicht hat man auch enthüllt, zwar später aber besser als nie .

Mein persönlicher Favorit ist schwer zu sagen, da es echt viele qualitativ hochwertige OSTs gibt. Redline, Cowboy Bebop, Psycho Pass, Guren Lagann, Fate Zero/UBW, die Ghibli Movies, Zankyou no Terror, Shingeki no Kyojin, Aldnoah.Zero, Bacano und vieles mehr. 

Bei den grossen dreien oder vier, wenn Fairy Tail jetzt auch hinzugenommen wird, bieten je nach Session bessere oder schlechtere OP/EP Stücke ab. Allgemein kann man aber immer etwas für sich finden. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Leob12 (7. Oktober 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ich bin kein wirklicher Animekenner,aber eigentlich haben für mich so ziemlich alle bisher gesehenen Animes tolle Soundtracks. (Openings sind mal so,mal so)
> Die Soundtracks passen einfach immer,und rufen in mir teilweise echt eine Gänsehaut aus.
> Wo jetzt grade Naruto (also das Urnaruto und Shippuuden) erwähnt wird,man schaue sich zB diesen Kampf hier mal an :
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixF6PXdIBmo
> ...



Der Kampf ist wirklich klasse gemacht mit diesen Rückblenden und den Übergängen. 
Der beste Kampf in Shippuuden müsste für mich Team 10 + Kakashi gegen Hidan und Kakuzu sein. Einerseits weil die Gegner einfach overpowert und gut gemacht waren, andererseits weil ich Szene im Wald mit Shikamaru großartig finde. Und man hat das Rasen Shuriken gesehen. 
Itachi vs Sasuke kommt auf Platz 2, danach Team Taka vs Killer B weil ich es mir nicht oft genug anschauen kann wie Sasuke einfach vernichtet wird. 

In den Top 3 meiner Naruto-Soundtracks ist auf jeden Fall dieser: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D86itLlFeTs&ab_channel=Shadow455066
Im Kampf gegen die anderen Bijuugeister, als Naruto sich endlich mit Kurama verbündet und diverse Bijuudamas abwehrt. Der Soundtrack mit der Rückblende kurz davor ist aber auch ziemlich emotional. Die Animation war wunderbar und die Szene einfach nur episch^^
Die Szene ist gemeint: 


Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06gSE8RTlzo&ab_channel=MinatoNamikaze


Alleine der Fistpump


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (7. Oktober 2015)

Jo der Hidan und Kakazu Arc war grossartig. Da hat Naruto mal seinen Verstand benutzt  Shikamaru am tricksen mit dem Blut und der Falle. Auch schon einige Jahre her.


----------



## Kinguin (7. Oktober 2015)

Der Kampf gegen Hidan und Kakuzu war echt klasse,Shikamaru meinem Fav Charakter sei Dank 
Es gab genug starke Kämpfe in Naruto,aber die in Naruto1 haben mir sogar teilweise echt besser gefallen.
Und über die schönen Momente müssen wir nicht reden,da gibt es viele,und hier punktet die Musik einfach - bei zahlreichen Flashbacks besonders.

Mich verwundert,dass FT so gut ankommt,also nicht die Musik,sondern die Story an sich - ich kann der Serie wirklich so gut wie nichts abgewinnen.Die Kämpfe sind irgendwie lahm,alles ist so vorhersehbar,die Freundschafts PowerUps nerven und irgendwie steht der Fanservice zu stark im Vordergrund.
Bleach fand ich früher mal besser,irgendwann war mir das dann doch zu doof,vielleicht gebe ich dem aber nochmal eine Chance. ^^


----------



## Ruptet (7. Oktober 2015)

Soundtrackmäßig stehen für mich Naruto und Bleach an erster Stelle, haben mich über soviele Jahre hinweg begleitet 

Mal von abgesehen, jedes "BAN ... KAI" ist ein Gänsehaut Garant ! 

Overlord ist auch sehr geil, freu ich mich auf die nächste Folge.

@Fairy Tail und One Piece kann ich ebenfalls nichts abgewinnen


----------



## xNeo92x (7. Oktober 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Bleach fand ich früher mal besser,irgendwann war mir das dann doch zu doof,vielleicht gebe ich dem aber nochmal eine Chance. ^^



An welcher Stelle bist du stehen geblieben? Der Arrancar-Arc war eigentlich am besten und der Endkampf eigentlich auch. Nur schade, dass der Anime eingestellt wurde. Im Manga gehts ja immer noch weiter und da wurde viel über Ichigo und seine Mutter aufgeklärt.


----------



## Ruptet (7. Oktober 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> An welcher Stelle bist du stehen geblieben? Der Arrancar-Arc war eigentlich am besten und der Endkampf eigentlich auch. Nur schade, dass der Anime eingestellt wurde. Im Manga gehts ja immer noch weiter und da wurde viel über Ichigo und seine Mutter aufgeklärt.



Ich hoffe mal stark, dass der Anime fortgesetzt wird, wenn der Manga durch ist ... jetzt kommen die ganzen Charaktere zum Zug, von denen man im Anime leider fast garnichts gesehen hat


----------



## Kinguin (7. Oktober 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> An welcher Stelle bist du stehen geblieben? Der Arrancar-Arc war eigentlich am besten und der Endkampf eigentlich auch. Nur schade, dass der Anime eingestellt wurde. Im Manga gehts ja immer noch weiter und da wurde viel über Ichigo und seine Mutter aufgeklärt.





Spoiler



Den Arrancar Arc fand ich noch recht cool (Grimmjow,Ulquiorra,Stark,Hollow Ichigo ),auch wenn mich schon dort die Kräfteverhältnisse etwas gestört haben.
Aber so gegen Aizen am Ende,das war mir irgendwie zu dämlich - der hat ja irgendwie alles overpowered (Badass Kisuke,Yoruichi,Isshin zusammen....) ,und sah in seiner Mottenform aber recht strange aus.
Dazu kommt eben dann Ichigos finales Getsuga Form,die zwar an sich cool war,aber das war dann totale Overpowerung von Ichigo plötzlich ,und danach Kräfte beraubt,wiederbekommen und trotzdem so schwächlich dargestellt,weiß auch nicht.
Grundsätzlich mochte ich ja Ichigo,anders als andere Shonen Protagonisten war er nicht allein aufs Kämpfen ausgelegt,und auch generell viel ernster/erwachsener.Trotzdem haben mich irgendwann seine Stimmungsschwankungen gestört, mit denen dann viele PowerUps von ihm erklärt hat.

Die Geschichte rund um seinen Vater und seiner Mutter (Quincy) hat mir sehr gefallen,aber hab kurz danach auch pausiert.Bleach ging irgendwie kaum voran. 
Mir hat Bleach mal besser gefallen,besonders auch durch die großartige Musik und die ganze Thematik mit Bankai,Resurrecion,Hollows,Vizard,Shinagmis usw.



So das neue One Piece Chap ist draußen,und  hier bahnt sich auch schon das nächste Übel an.Was ist denn in letzter Zeit mit Oda los? 
Der haut ja ein interessantes Event nach dem anderen heraus,und natürlich lässt er einem im Regen stehen wieder.



Spoiler



Wobei ich es lächerlich von den Revos finde,dass es so einer wie Burgess wirklich in die Nähe geschafft hat


----------



## MetallSimon (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich finde die Monogatarie Soundtracks ganz geil 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dr1A5tBEDnE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


und Ghost Hunt 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gcETUkTwvjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Robonator (7. Oktober 2015)

Das OST von den Monogataris ist echt nice. Mag vorallem Senjougaharas Theme ganz gern oder das Ending von Bakemonogatari.


Ich finde aber einfach zu viele Lieder echt gut. Hab einfach mal ein paar rausgesucht 


Spoiler



Bakuman Ending 2 (Bekomm da immer wieder Gänsehaut beim hören^^ )


Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzLLPHl_YiQ



Auch sehr gut find ich das Ending von Cowboy Bebop:


Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nftxDrStny8



Zankyou no Terror (Wobei hier das gesamte OST wirklich verdammt gut ist)


Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AV7QjFdNkUk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjCgDZ5tZzg



Rainbow:


Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_d0HRTx5CAI



Fate UBW


Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vR7fU5wr-CQ



Jormungand (Achtung Spoilergefahr im ersten Video)


Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fC_qKEew6go
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNzLaiHyji0



Aldnoah.Zero


Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVaRSPaBlDc



Psycho Pass (Gema :/)


Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyJCjbXzcKc


----------



## soth (7. Oktober 2015)

Gute Musik, egal ob Opening, OST oder Ending, gibt es echt zur Genüge.

_Kara no Kyoukai_


Spoiler



Z.B.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7XcRomgZQs oder https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8LGZllK8ps


_Madoka_


Spoiler



Z.B.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBlj0IyB3pk und https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btmSuNcxiIU


 _Kekkai Sensen_


Spoiler



Opening
Ending


Ghibli, anyone?


Spoiler



Z.B. _Prinzessin Mononoke_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9mGQU7rGGM&feature=youtu.be&t=692
_Kikis kleiner Lieferservice_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9mGQU7rGGM&feature=youtu.be&t=1180
oder _Das Schloss im Himmel_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9mGQU7rGGM&feature=youtu.be&t=3174


----------



## Leob12 (7. Oktober 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal stark, dass der Anime fortgesetzt wird, wenn der Manga durch ist ... jetzt kommen die ganzen Charaktere zum Zug, von denen man im Anime leider fast garnichts gesehen hat



Der Anime hat sich zuletzt richtig schlecht verkauft was ich weiß, deswegen wurde er auch eingestellt. 
Vielleicht gibts mal ein Reboot der Serie, allerdings ist es mittlerweile schwer das Interesse für solch lang laufende Anime zu wecken und zu halten. Damit hat auch One Piece mittlerweile zu kämpfen (in Relation gesehen, der Manga verkauft sich immer noch exzellent). 



Kinguin schrieb:


> Mich verwundert,dass FT so gut ankommt,also nicht die Musik,sondern die Story an sich - ich kann der Serie wirklich so gut wie nichts abgewinnen.Die Kämpfe sind irgendwie lahm,alles ist so vorhersehbar,die Freundschafts PowerUps nerven und irgendwie steht der Fanservice zu stark im Vordergrund.
> Bleach fand ich früher mal besser,irgendwann war mir das dann doch zu doof,vielleicht gebe ich dem aber nochmal eine Chance. ^^


Also FT ist sicher kein Meisterwerk, aber mich hat der Anime doch gut unterhalten. 
Mir fehlt Blut, ganz klar, und die Kämpfe sind meist doch etwas absehbar. Aber dennoch gibts einfach richtige gute Momente, ich sag nur Erza und das große Turnier am Ende der ersten Staffel. 
Dazu gibt es ein paar sehr coole Kämpfe, mit richtig guter Musik. Die ganz großen Emotionen hat FT bei mir nicht geweckt, im Gegensatz zu Naruto oder HxH (um mich jetzt nur mal auf die längeren Shonen zu beziehen), trotzdem sehe ich warum der Anime so beliebt ist. 

Bleach habe ich vor langer langer Zeit mal 2 oder 3 Folgen gesehen, fand den Main Character eigentlich schon ganz cool, keine Ahnung warum ich den Anime nicht mehr weitergeschaut habe. 



Kinguin schrieb:


> So das neue One Piece Chap ist draußen,und  hier bahnt sich auch schon das nächste Übel an.Was ist denn in letzter Zeit mit Oda los?
> Der haut ja ein interessantes Event nach dem anderen heraus,und natürlich lässt er einem im Regen stehen wieder.
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin so froh dass Dress Rosa endlich sein Ende gefunden hat. So gut und genial ich Dofi als Gegner finde, der Arc hat sich nun 2 Jahre gezogen. Davor war mit Punk Hazard und Fishman Island auch nicht gerade die Hammer-Arcs, aber Zou ist wieder mal was ganz neues. 
Hab ich schonmal geschrieben, Zou erinnert mich irgendwie an Sky Island, weil es einfach komplett überraschend war und trotzdem super in den Anime gepasst hat.



Spoiler



Zu Burgess: 
Ich hab da auch erstmal gestutzt und finde es auch jetzt noch unverständlich wie Organisationen wie Cipher Pol, marine oder die Weltregierung den Standort nicht finden konnte, aber jemand der zufällig auf ein Schiff gekommen ist...
Er hat etwas von einer weißen Stadt geredet oder? Könnte es jene Stadt sein in der Law aufgewachsen ist? Flevance liegt aber nicht in der neuen Welt, also halte ich das für unwahrscheinlich. Allerdings gäbe es auch Gründe die dafür sprechen würden. 
Aber was wird BB machen? Er hat kein Interesse an der Weltregierung oder den Revolutionären. Einen offenen Kampf wird er nicht anfangen, dafür ist er zu schlau.



Hier noch ein paar OSTs/Themes die der eine oder andere vielleicht nicht kennt:


Spoiler



inner universe by Origa



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EIVgSuuUTwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Owari no Seraph Ending



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EhYj1XdYaRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


HunterxHunter Ending (Hyori Ittai ) 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eKoD2CRr_KA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


HunterxHunter: Hunters are Evil 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=msGLfzGfNMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


HunterxHunter: Restriction and Pledge 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tb8Sf5-tS5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Zusammen mit der Musik kann ich HunterxHunter einfach nur empfehlen.


----------



## Kinguin (7. Oktober 2015)

Also zu One Piece: 


Spoiler



Flevance ist aber komplett zerstört,sowie abgeriegelt worden und ist im North Blue.Ich glaube Burgess meinte damit fallenden Schnee,bin mir aber nicht sicher.
Dragon und Co befinden sich ganz klar auf der Insel Bartigo,dem Haupsitz der Revos,und Burgess meinte er ist dort,wo auch Sabo und Dragon sind,also ist Burgess auf Bartigo.Aber kann mir auch wie du nicht vorstellen,dass BB hier einen Kampf sucht,Feuerfrucht hin oder her. 
Das ist wieder so ein Konflikt,den Oda halt andeutet,aber mal locker übersprungen wird,selbiges gilt auch für Weeble,Jack,Kaido vs Kid und seine Allianz,Sanjis Only Alive Poster ....naja muss man akzeptieren.
Interessant finde ich noch diesen Ninja Raizou,das spezielle Eisen und die Tatsache,dass die CP0 sich verstärkt hat (Lucci und Co lassen grüßen).Ja und halt Buggy,die Pappnase.



Bleach bietet schon ziemlich viele gute Momente und die ersten Arcs waren schon stark.
Kannst du ruhig reinschauen,die Musik weiß auch zu gefallen.Dass der Anime abgesetzt wurde,aber auch die Mangaverkaufszahlen schwächeln,liegt wohl auch daran,dass Kubo das Qualitätsniveau nicht mehr so wirklich halten kann.


----------



## Leob12 (7. Oktober 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Also zu One Piece:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Ja stimmt, er ist schon auf Bartigo. Ich habs mir nochmal angesehen (hab das Kapitel heute während einer Vorlesung gelesen^^). 
BB wird nicht so dumm sein und wegen Waffen Dragon herausfordern. Vielleicht gibts ja einen Deal wobei ich mir das rein gar nicht vorstellen kann. Bei einem Kampf kann ich einfach keinen klaren Gewinner ausmachen. Burgess, einer der stärksten von BBs Crew, wurde von Sabo zerlegt. Ich möchte mir gar nicht ausmalen wie stark Dragon sein wird. Allerdings kann durchaus auch BB gewinnen, Gura Gura no Mi und Yami Yami no Mi, was macht einem da mehr Angst? Dazu ist auch die Größe und Stärke der Crew für mich nicht abschätzbar. Ich denke die Crew wird schon stärker sein als jene von WB vor 2 Jahren. 
Egal, mir fällt kein Grund ein, warum BB Dragon angreifen sollte. Was hätte er davon? Teufelfrüchte und ein paar Waffen? Dazu wäre die Revolution dann quasi abgeblasen und die Weltregierung und die Marine könnte sich wieder vollkommen auf die Piraten konzentrieren. Ich denke nicht, dass BB das will. Vor allem ist Sakazuki kein Freund von BB und mit dem will man sich eher nicht anlegen. 

Raizou denke ich wird irgendein komischer Vogel sein. Egal ob Freund oder Feind, so groß angekündigte Charaktere waren immer schräg, auf ihre Weise.



Kurz eine Frage an die Runde: 
Heute am Bahnhofsbuchladen 2 Mangas gesehen, die mein Interesse irgendwie geweckt haben, The Breaker und AreaD. Kann da jemand was zu sagen? 
Ich sitze zwar immer noch an Berserk (und vermutlich noch eine ganze Weile lang, Band 26 ist ausgelesen und Nachschub bestellt^^), aber wenn die Mangas gut sind werde ich sie mir auf jeden Fall geistig vormerken und dann gleich ein paar auf einmal bestellen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (7. Oktober 2015)

The Breaker ist ein Manwha und kein Manga. Nichtsdestotrotz einer der besten Martial Arts Bücher die ich gelesen habe, neben Hajime no Ippo. Black Earth Technik grüsst


----------



## Kinguin (7. Oktober 2015)

@ Leob 



Spoiler



Das Problem ist halt beide Parteien werden noch gebraucht,deshalb kann niemand verlieren.Und dann kommen andere Punkte hinzu,die bereits erwähnt hast.
Zu dieser Stärkesache,ich glaube nicht,dass Dragon um ein Vielfaches stärker ist als Sabo (falls du das sagen wolltest?)
Sabo ist schon ziemlich auf Admiralsniveau ,ich glaube nicht,dass Dragon das noch extrem übertrifft.Keine Frage aber,Dragon wird wohl ein richtiges Monster sein - ich bin mal auf die anderen Kommandanten gespannt,Ivankov spielt ja schon in Kumas Liga,ob die anderen ähnlich stark sind?


----------



## Leob12 (8. Oktober 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> The Breaker ist ein Manwha und kein Manga. Nichtsdestotrotz einer der besten Martial Arts Bücher die ich gelesen habe, neben Hajime no Ippo. Black Earth Technik grüsst



Wusste ich nicht, nachdem die Bände bei den Mangas waren^^ Habe nur schnell die Inhaltsangabe gelesen und ein bisschen durchgeblättert. 


Kinguin schrieb:


> @ Leob
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Nicht um ein Vielfaches, aber schon um ein gutes Stück. Meine Vermutung beruht auf ein paar Dingen, und dazu zähle ich gar nicht die Bezeichnung "gefährlichster Mann der Welt": 
-Er hat Sabo trainiert. Diese Drachen-Angriffe wird Dragon wohl besser beherrschen, sieht ja danach aus als ob er sie erfunden hat. 
-Er ist sozusagen im besten Alter. Wie alt genau weiß man nicht, ich schätze ihn so auf um die 40 Jahre. Körperlich sollte er noch voll dabei sein, und er hat ziemlich sicher auch schon jahrelange Erfahrung. Dazu dürfte er ziemlich überlegt handeln, sonst wäre es nicht möglich dass er so eine Gefahr für die Weltregierung darstellen würde.
-Teufelsfrucht? Ich sage ja. Er konnte das Wetter beeinflussen, bisher ist kein Weg bekannt das ohne Teufelsfrucht zu können. 
-Dragon hat noch einen Vorteil: Seine Gegner werden nicht allzu viel über ihn wissen. 
All das macht ihn doch um ein gutes Stück stärker als Sabo. 
Man könnte hier vielleicht Parallelen zu anderen Piratencrews ziehen (ja, ich weiß, die Revolutionäre sind keine Piraten^^): Whitebeard war auch ein gutes Stück stärker als Marco, und Marco konnte durchaus mit einem Admiral mithalten. Auch Blackbeard ist sicher nocheinmal weitaus stärker als der Rest seiner Crew. 

Ivankov schätze ich jetzt schwächer als Kuma ein, dafür sind seine Angriffe einfach nicht durchschlagskräftig genug, er selbst ist nicht schnell genug. Kuma selbst ist für mich, schon ohne den ganzen Cyborg-Kram irrsinnig stark. Er ist schnell, kann sämtliche Angriffe abblocken und sein Ursus-Schock ist einer der gewaltigsten Angriffe die wir bisher sehen durften. Und theoretisch ist da sicher mehr möglich als von Kuma im Marineford-Arc gezeigt wurde. Der Ursus-Shock war ja eine ganze Ecke stärker als jener auf dem Schiff von Moria.


----------



## xNeo92x (8. Oktober 2015)

Ich lese AreaD und Breaker bzw. hab sie gelesen. Da sie so selten erscheinen hab ich mal ne Pause gemacht. AreaD ist richtig gut, kann ich nur empfehlen. The Breaker ist an sich auch interessant, hat aber einen etwas langen Anlauf.


----------



## Kinguin (8. Oktober 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wusste ich nicht, nachdem die Bände bei den Mangas waren^^ Habe nur schnell die Inhaltsangabe gelesen und ein bisschen durchgeblättert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ich weiß nicht,was du unter ein gutes Stück verstehst.^^ Ich behaupte ja selbst,dass Dragon stärker ist als Sabo,aber nicht viel.Und ich finde der Vergleich mit Marco und Co hinkt etwas.
Sabo wird aktuell nicht nur als die rechte Hand von Dragon aufgebaut ,er könnte sogar ihn ablösen/übertreffen.Das kann man aus deren ersten Begegnung schon herauslesen.Ein ähnliches Bild sieht man bei den 2 anderen Brüdern.Auch WB hatte in Planung Ace seinen Posten  zu geben und ihm zum PK zu machen,und auch Rayleigh/Shanks (na gut das Verhältnis ist hier anders) setzen darauf,dass Ruffy sie übertreffen wird und den Platz von Roger einnimmt.
Zudem muss man bedenken,dass Sabo und Ruffy noch mit ihren jungen Jahren Potential nach oben haben,Dragon hat dies bereits erreicht.
Ob er ihn aber selbst trainiert hat und ob die Drachentechniken direkt von Dragon stammen,weiß man noch nicht.

zu Ivankov,er sagte selbst zu Kuma im MF,dass dieser anscheinend vergessen hat,wie gefährlich Ivankov ist,wenn er wütend wird und drohte ihm mit einer Trachtprügel.Daraus leite ich ab,dass die beiden auf ähnlichen Niveau sind,zudem schien Ivankov trotz Kumas PX Legierung keine Probleme zu haben ihn zu verletzen bzw durch die Gegend zu schleudern.
Er kommt halt wie ein Komödian rüber,aber Ivankov bewegt sich wohl durchaus auf Shichibukai Niveau.

PS: Ja ich denke wir alle vermute eine TF,entweder die Wetterfrucht das Gegenstück zur Erdbebenfrucht oder aber die Drachenfrucht Modell Shenlong


----------



## Leob12 (8. Oktober 2015)

Spoiler



Klar könnte er ihn übertreffen. Aber aktuell besteht die Gefahr eines Kampfes zwischen BB und den Revolutionären und da schätze ich Dragon einfach um ein gutes Stück stärker ein. 
Wieviel das genau ist kann ich nicht sagen, aber Sabo wird nicht nur knapp hinter ihm sein sondern noch ein ganzes Stück  

Sicher ist Ivankov stark, aber aber Kuma ist durch seine Teufelsfrucht für mich einfach stärker. 
Shichibukai-Niveau, kann sein, aber zu Dofi, Mihawk, Kuma oder Boa fehlt ihm doch noch etwas. Jinbei und Moria dürfte er zumindest ebenwürtig sein. Buggy ist sowieso übermächtig


----------



## Kinguin (8. Oktober 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ich wollte diesen Punkt nicht mehr mit dir diskutieren,ich sagte im letzten Post,Dragon ist aktuell stärker als Sabo,von knapp war da nie die Rede.Und ich hänge mich jetzt nicht an wenig/ganzes Stück/bisschen stärker usw auf,vorallem weil wir das eh nie genau herausfinden werden.
Kumas TF ist stark,aber eigentlich wirkte sie nur so overpowered,weil die Strohhüte damals im Vergleich geschwächt waren bzw zu schwach waren.In der Hormonfrucht steckt auch eine ganze Menge Potential,man muss sich nur die Möglichkeiten vorstellen.
Und ich habe dir bereits gesagt,dass die Aussage von Ivankov himself (also durch Oda) kam und keine leere Drohung war,wie man dann klar gesehen hat - aber ok ignorier einfach das Argument und sag einfach Kuma ist stärker,weil für dich ist das mit der TF so.  Die Gummikraft stinkt ja auch ab gegen die OPness von Magma,Licht usw,dachten zumindest viele,trotzdem zeigt Oda hier das Gegenteil.

Ja klar gibt es hier Unterschiede bei den 7 Warlords,wobei Mihawk wohl klar der Stärkste der Shichibukais ist.
Doflamingo ist dahinter,er stellte ja die Vorstufe zum Admiral/Kaiser dar.Bei dem Rest bin ich mir nicht sicher,es gibt dazu auch keine klaren Aussage,das Meiste ist nur Fan Ranking.Aber Kräfteverhältnisse sind in OP so eine Sache,verschiedene Kräfte und Plot bedingt.


----------



## Leob12 (8. Oktober 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Nein, die Tatzenfrucht sehe ich nicht als OP, aber für mich ist sie offensiv wie defensiv flexibler. Er kann de facto jeden Angriff abwehren oder sich selbst teleportieren. Wie gesagt, die Hormonfrucht hat auch seine Vorteile und wir kennen nicht das ganze Potenzial, aber genauso verhält es sich mit der Tatzenfrucht. Dazu kommt noch die ganze Technologie mit der Kuma von Vegapunk verstärkt wurde, das darf man auch nicht unterschätzen. Außerdem kann er anscheinend gewisse Dinge (Müdigkeit etc) aus dem Körper entfernen, das könnte man sicher offensiv auch nutzen mit einer anderen Substanz des Körpers. 
Für mich ist Kuma einfach etwas stärker, wäre ja nicht so, dass das völlig abwegig wäre und ich meine Meinung nicht mit Argumenten untermauere. Wenn du das nicht so siehst ist das natürlich kein Problem für mich^^

Inwiefern Gummi gegen Licht und Magma effektiv sein wird, werden wir hoffentlich noch sehen  
Bisher haben da nur einige Teufelsfrüchte dagegen halten können: Yura Yura no Mi, Tori Tori no Mi Phönix, mehr fällt mir jetzt schnell nicht ein. Gummi allein stinkt auch gegen die beiden Früchte ab, ohne Haki hätte Luffy keine Chance. 

Mihawk und Dofi sind für mich auch ganz vorne, Moria ist klar schwächer als Jinbei oder Dofi, und Moria wiederum wurde von Jinbei geplättet. Aber für Jinbei sehe ich kein Land gegen Dofi und schon gar nicht gegen Mihawk. Boa müsste irgendwo dazwischen liegen. Wie sie nebenbei ein paar Pacifistas zerlegt hat war schon ziemlich stark. Jinbei würde sich da schon schwerer tun, dazu ist Boa eiskalt und zögert nicht mit voller Kraft anzugreifen. Moria ist irgendwie ein Idiot, auf der Ebene ist Boa meiner Ansicht nach klar überlegen. 
Wo sich Weeble einordnet kann ich aktuell nicht abschätzen, aber wer Z einen Arm abschlagen kann, der muss schon irrsinnig stark sein. 
Die große Unbekannte, oder auch nicht, ist Weeble. Sollte er wirklich so stark wie der junge Edward Newgate sein, na dann gute Nacht. Ich glaube dann kann man ihn ruhig mit Mihawk zusammen auf die Spitze der Shichibukai stellen, wenn nicht gar darüber. Ich hätte ihn wirklich sehr ungern als Gegner für die Strohhüte, oder Marco. 

Was mich noch brennend interessieren würde: Der dritte Admiral, Ryokugyu, der grüne Bulle. Von den Tieren her klingen die beiden neuen Admiräle spektakulärer (grüner Bulle, weißer Tiger) als blauer Fasan oder roter Hund. Fujitora ist ein richtiges Monster, wenn auch recht eigenartig, deswegen will ich wissen was der andere neue Admiral kann. Sakazuki hat ja ein Händchen für starke Personen.


----------



## Kinguin (9. Oktober 2015)

Macht Spaß darüber zu reden. ^^



Spoiler



Richtig und Logias wirken nur deshalb so stark,weil Oda sie eben unverwundbar gemacht hat. xd 
Haki ist nicht der Grund alleine,warum Ruffys Gummifähigkeiten so gefährlich sind.Hier spielen bestimmte Dinge wie Masse ist gleich Beschleunigung mal Kraft eine wichtige Rolle,Gummi ist zudem ein unglaublich flexibler Werkstoff,man könnte daraus soviel mehr machen als Ruffy bisher gezeigt hat. (Vergiftung,Vulkanisation) Oda beweist aber schon viel Kreativität hier,deshalb meinte ich man soll nie allein aus der TF ableiten,wie stark der Anwender ist,Tatzenfrucht klingt ja auch recht niedlich.Natürlich gibt es auch ganz dumme Früchte,aber nun gut.

Klar könnte Kuma stärker sein,aber du hast keinen sicheren Beweis.Mehr wollte ich nicht sagen.Ich bleibe aber dabei die beiden sind auf ähnlichem Niveau,sonst hätte das Oda auch nicht so dargestellt.
Denke nicht,dass Jimbei Schwierigkeiten hätte.Ruffy hat nach dem TS mit einer G2 Attacke den alten PX Protoypen geoneshottet.Als er aber Jimbei auf der FMI mit einer G2 Attacke angriff,sagte Jimbei nur unbeeindruckt "Ist das alles,was du bei Rayleigh gelernt hast?".Ich sehe also nicht zwingend,wo Jimbei schwächer als Hancock ist.
Wir wissen noch nicht wegen Weeble,worauf sich Kizaru genau bezog mit dem Ausdruck Kraft,und auch nicht welches Alter von Whitebeard er meinte.
Bei Greenbull wäre ich für eine mystische Zoan Behemoth,dann hätten wir auch mal wieder einen starken ZoanUser als Admiral.


----------



## Leob12 (9. Oktober 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Macht Spaß darüber zu reden. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ja, Luffys TF bietet genug Möglichkeiten, ich bin gespannt was da noch kommt. 

Das Problem mit den anderen Charakteren vor dem Zeitsprung: Man hat Haki nie wirklich gesehen, mit Ausnahme von Königshaki. Ich nehme mal an die "größeren" Charaktere haben es alle beherrscht, nur wurde es halt nicht gezeigt via der schwarzen Farbe. Auch hat er den PX mit Haki und G2 angegriffen. Wenn nicht, warum nutzt er dann Haki gegen die dämlichen Eisenschilde auf Fishman Island? Die Legierung der Pacifistas ist definitiv härter als Stahl^^ 
Es wurde jetzt nicht so im Anime dargestellt (wie es im Manga aussah, keine Ahnung), aber normal müsste er schon Haki benutzt haben. Der dicke Marineaxtkämpfer hat das ja auch bestätigt. 

Im englischen wurde Kizaru so übersetzt "He is overwhelmingly powerful, there is no doubt about it." und dann "er erinnert an die schiere Kraft von WB in seiner Jugend". Auch wenn nicht ganz klar ist auf welches Alter er sich bezieht, aber so ein Kompliment von Kizaru, dem normalerweise alles eher egal ist, sagt schon viel aus. Dazu könnte er ja eine Teufelsfrucht besitzen. 
Also für mich ist er somit definitiv auf einem Niveau mit Mihawk. Mihawk ist zwar stark, aber stärker als der junge und fitte WB? Eher nicht, so sehr ich Mihawk auch mag. 

Der neue Admiral braucht gar keine Teufelsfrucht. Haki und Kraft alleine würde schon reichen. Sieht man ja an Garp, Rayleigh usw. So in der Art wie Vergo, dessen Haki fand ich schon sehr cool. Nur halt nochmal ne Stufe drüber.


----------



## Kinguin (9. Oktober 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ....





Spoiler



Ich finde man hat noch zu wenig Informationen,deshalb halte ich mich da erstmal zurück. ^^
Mir stellen sich halt noch zu viele Fragen, zB welche Art von Kraft gemeint ist,destruktive Kraft?Physische Kraft?Und dann halt die Frage,ob man mit jung den aufsteigenden Whitebeard meint?Oder Whitebeard zu seinen Bestzeiten oder eben den Rookie WB?

Es ist nicht ersichtlich,ob Ruffy wirklich Rüstungshaki gegen den PX angewandt hat,bisher bedeutete bei Ruffy immer Rüstungshaki sein HArdning (diese schwarze Färbung).Sentoumaru sagte nur,dass Ruffy Haki benutzt hat,aber es könnte auch Ruffy Observationshaki gemeint wesen sein,womit er easy den Lichtstrahlen ausgewichten ist 
Wir haben eigentlich alle 3 Hakiformen gesehen (eine sogar in der 1.One Piece Folge),schon vor dem TS also,nur wurde es nicht immer so genannt.Und Rüstungshaki muss nicht immer die Schwarzfärbung -Hardning- bedeuten,aber du hast recht ist schon seltsam,dass wir letztere nicht bei WB und Co gesehen haben.
Naja das wäre dann aber Schwarzfaust Zephyr 2.0,und das wäre langweilig.Wir hatten mit ihm schon einen Haki Nutzer als (Ex)Admiral.Ich würde eben das Trio cool finden,Kizaru Logia,Fujitora Paramecia und dann eben Greenbull Zoan.Und der einzig bekannte Zoan Admiral war ja bisher Sengoku. 

PS: Sollte Oda konsequent sein mit Ruffy,dann vermute ich ja optisch die Anlehnung an Sun Wukong.


----------



## Leob12 (9. Oktober 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Klar wurde Haki fürher noch nicht so gezeigt wie nun eben, kommt einfach besser bzw hätten die Strohhüte sonst noch schwächer ausgesehen bzw die "Überraschung" nach dem Timeskip wäre weit kleiner gewesen. Für mich ist es entweder ein Logikfehler oder einfach ein Fehler des Animationsstudios was den Kampf von Luffy/Sanji/Zorro gegen die PX betrifft. Ohne Haki hätten sie es nie so schnell geschafft, diese zu besiegen. Sanji hat sich gegen Kuma fast das Bein gebrochen und Zorro konnte Kuma auch ziemlich wenig anhaben. Klar wurden sie viel stärker, aber ohne Rüstungshaki hätten sie die PX nicht so schnell besiegt. Wie gesagt, das kann einfach ein Fehler des Animationsstudios gewesen sein, oder auch bewusst um die "Überraschung" auf Fishman Island dann zu zeigen. 
Luffy hat ja Haki auch gegen den großen Tintenfisch eingesetzt, dann liegt die Vermutung nahe dass er es auch gegen den Pacifista verwendet hat. 

Haki wurde, was ich glaube, einfach nicht gezeichnet weil man gar nicht wusste, wie man es darstellen sollte. Ganz ehrlich, Whitebeards Schlag gegen Akainu hätte mit einer schwarzen Hand irgendwie komisch ausgesehen, von dem her bin ich schon zufrieden wie sie das im Anime umgesetzt haben. Auf Punk Hazard haben sie ja vorher noch ein kurzes "Glühen" eingefügt, was meiner Meinung auch passt. 

Wie gesagt, ich bin schon überzeugt das Luffy am Sabaondy Archipelago Rüstungshaki eingesetzt hat, denn im Laufe der Zeit hat er es gegen viel schwächere Gegner verwendet. Man hat es aber einfach nicht gezeigt da man da hätte irgendwas erklären müssen etc und man den Fokus wirklich darauf gelegt hat, wie viel stärker die Strohhüte geworden wird. Erklärt wurde dann später einiges was auch besser gepasst hat. Die Strohhüte wollten ja halbwegs schnell in die Neue Welt, sich da mit Erklärungen aufhalten wäre unnötig gewesen. 

Zephyr war aber nicht bzw kaum im Anime zu sehen. Auch wenn Z zur Story gehört, im Anime wäre es etwas neues. Außerdem gibt es solche Typen mit Vergo und Garp ohnehin schon. Zephyr war, soweit ich das beurteilen konnte, "bei Sinnen". Weeble scheint alles und jeder egal zu sein (600 Todesopfer mal eben^^), das macht für mich so einen physisch starken Charakter noch gefährlicher. Vielleicht besitzt er ja eine Teufelskraft, aber auch wenn nicht, könnte man da durchaus was draus machen. Ein monströs starker Gegner mit irrsinnig starkem Rüstungshaki der auf nichts Rücksicht nimmt? Ich sehe da schon Potenzial, aber mit einer Teufelsfrucht wäre es natürlich nochmal interessanter, das stimmt schon. 

Wenn der neue Admiral so eine Stierfrucht hat, in der er dann so in der Art aussieht wäre ziemlich cool: 
http://cdn.mangaeden.com/mangasimg/7f/7f0c0f08f9d769373599fea01a7c366b26117261afd47f476d4b2c47.jpg
Zoan könnte schon hinkommen, alleine deswegen weil es Oda gerne so macht. 
Die letzten 3 Admiräle waren alles Logia-Nutzer.


----------



## Kinguin (9. Oktober 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ....





Spoiler



Also ich erwähne es gerne noch einmal, Rüstungshaki ist nicht diese Schwarzverfärbung immer.^^

Das ist anscheinend die stärkere Form ,also Hardning genannt.Es gibt mehrere Momente in der Neuen Welt,wo man von Rüstungshaki spricht,aber es trotzdem unsichtbar bleibt - siehe Boos Angriff auf die Funky Brothers,Pekom gegen Caribou usw.
Ob das MonsterTrio auf dem SA Haki benutzt hat,weiß man nicht genau - auch im Manga gab es davon kein Zeichen,es könnte auch sein,dass die Jungs ohne Haki schon so stark sind,dass diese veralteten Prototypen eben keine Chance mehr haben.Speziell bei Ruffy sehen wir aber immer,wenn er RH benutzt,sein Hardning - daraus folgt wohl,dass er RH gegen die PX nicht angewandt hat oder eben nur "normales RH".
2 Kapitel später nutzt Ruffy plötzlich sein Hardning,ab dann sogar immer,und zudem Zeitpunkt schwirrten auch hier bei vielen Leuten ein Fragezeichen,da gab es auch keine Erklärung.

Da Garp bereits das bekannte Hakimonster der Marine ist,und Z ebenfalls durch seinen Beinamen Schwarzfaust schon auf Haki spezialisiert hat,würde ich einen 3.Admiral in der Hinsicht einfach nur lame finden,passt auch nicht so wirklich zu dem Namen GreenBull finde ich.Was genau meinst du mit "bei Sinnen" ? 
Die Farbe im Admiral stand bisher immer für die Richtung seiner Kraft,und das Tier eben für seinen Charakter,oder eben anders herum - Problem ist die Stierfrucht ist vergeben (das da auf dem Bild ist ein Oni oder? ).

PS: Bei Weeble vermute ich ja eine Wackel/Wippe Frucht - Weeble Toys und so ^^


----------



## Leob12 (9. Oktober 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Jo, teilweise sieht man es, teilweise nicht, das ist wirklich komisch. 
Im Marineford gabs davon auch kein Zeichen obwohl ich fest davon überzeugt bin dass Leute wie WB, Marco oder Vista Armament-Haki benutzen können. Und wenn es nur ab einem bestimmten "Niveau" sichtbar, also schwarz wird, dann ist es nur noch unlogischer, denn die müssten Pre-Timeskip wohl schon auf einem höheren Niveau sein. Bei Shanks sieht man es ja auch nicht, obwohl er es gegen Akainu ganz klar nutzt. Warum es Luffy dann gegen jeden Furz einsetzt, keine Ahnung, FMI-Arc eben, der bisher langweiligste Arc.^^ 

Vergo oder Garp sind "bei Sinnen" im Sinne (^^) von: Sie sind keine rücksichtslosen Idioten (den Eindruck macht Weeble bisher) und im Kopf haben sie auch etwas. Ob man Weeble als wahnsinnig bezeichnen kann weiß ich noch nicht, aber intelligenztechnisch ist er nicht gerade weit oben, soviel steht fest. Der Typ scheint nur auf Zerstörung und Kampf aus zu sein, das macht ihn in meinen Augen so gefährlich.  

Ja, die Stierfrucht ist schon vergeben, allerdings könnte es eine mysteriöse oder legendäre Zoan-Frucht sein, denn Zodd auf dem Bild wird in dieser Form laut Berserk-Wiki als "Behemoth-like form" beschrieben. Und Zodd auf dem Bild vereint ein paar tierische Attribute, Kopf, Hörner und Füße sind jene eines Büffels (kommt am ehesten hin), der Oberkörper erinnert mich eher an einen humanoiden Löwen.  Der Typ auf der Insel von Chopper besitzt eine Teufelsfrucht die afaik Stierfrucht: Typ Bison genannt wird. Zusatz wie mysteriös oder legendär gibts nicht, ergo gibts da noch einiges an Spielraum. Allerdings glaube ich kaum dass der neue Admiral, falls er eine solche TF besitzt aussieht wie Nosferatu Zodd, dafür ist OP einfach nicht düster genug, vor allem wenn man weiß was Zodd mit seinen "Gegnern" anstellt^^ Aber es ist Oda, da weiß man ja nie.


----------



## Kinguin (9. Oktober 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> ....





Spoiler



Ja also vor dem TS wurde das mit dem RüstungsHaki von Oda komisch gelöst.Es ist wohl sicher,dass auch WB und Co dieses "Hardning" beherrschen,aber nunja ist halt so.Den FMI Arc fand ich ehrlich gesagt ganz gut,nicht überragend,aber den Konflikt mit den Rassen ,welchen Oda hier thematisiert, sowie die Prophezeihung um Ruffy sowie die Ansage gegen BigMom,fand ich echt richtig stark. 

Dann passt es ja zu meiner "Behemoth Greenbull Theorie" aus meinem vorletzten Post. 
Dieser Zodd gefällt mir aber,er hat den Beinamen Immortal,könnte das die Inspiration für Kaido sein?


----------



## Leob12 (9. Oktober 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Den Rassenkonflikt, so interessant man ihn auch hätte machen können, war einfach nur wieder dasselbe was man von Arlong schon gehört hat. Hody ist ja ein großer Fan von ihm, nur damit hat sich Oda keinen Gefallen getan meiner Meinung nach. Hody war ein ziemlich schwacher Arlong. Arlong fand ich um Längen besser, das Aussehen, der Charakter, auch die Mitstreiter von Arlong waren besser als jene von Hody. Die waren für absolut gar nichts gut. 
Mein größtes Problem mit dem FMI-Arc ist ganz einfach Hody. Der Typ war lächerlich schwach und meiner Meinung nach hätte ihn auch Jinbei zerlegen können, oder Zorro. Was er alles eingesteckt hat war abnormal, aber nicht positiv abnormal wie bspw Sakazuki, sondern einfach nur lächerlich. 3 Schläge bekommen, ne Hand voll Steroide gefressen, und so weiter. Das hat Oda mit Abstand am allerschlechtesten gelöst wenn man andere "Endgegner" betrachtet wie Eneru, Crocodile, Rob Lucci oder auch Doflamingo.
Wenn ich ehrlich bin wäre mir sogar eine friedliche Arc lieber gewesen. Die Kämpfe waren keine richtigen Kämpfe sondern dazu da um etwas von den Strohhüten zu zeigen. Und die mussten nichtmal ansatzweise All-Out gehen. Von dem her wäre mir ein ruhiger Arc lieber gewesen um dann in der Neuen Welt alles wegzublasen. Man hätte sich auf die Hintergrundgeschichten fokussieren können, denn Hody und seine Fischmenschen waren nicht wirklich wichtig. Einerseits ist Arlong der bessere böse Fischmensch gewesen, andererseits war Hody einfach so stereotypisch und schlicht und ergreifend dumm. Er will die Menschen versklaven, höhö, Fischmenschen sind so stark, auch an Land. Und selbst wird er von Zorro filetiert. 
Da war mir sogar Caesar lieber, der hatte wenigstens eine interessante Teufelsfrucht, war ein komischer Kauz (mir fällt da eine Szene ein in der er lacht und dann Luffys Haki-Faust ins Gesicht bekommt^^).
Mein größter Kritikpunkt ist einfach jener dass sich FMI so hingezogen hat, ohne jetzt wirklich viel zum Fortschreiten der Story beizutragen. Ja, es gab die coolen Momente mit der antiken Waffe, der verliebte Typ mit dem Handschuh (Name fällt mir nicht ein) und die Schlacht auf dem Platz als man die neuen Kräfte der Strohhüte gesehen hat. Aber da war mehr Comedy als Ernst, deswegen mochte ich die Szenen. Aber der Kampf mit Hody war einfach nur künstlich gestreckt und absolut vorhersehbar. Das gabs meiner Meinung nach sonst nicht. 

Zodd ist insofern "immortal" weil er über 300 Jahre alt ist und er sich abgeschlagene Gliedmaßen wieder an den Körper anbringen kann^^ 
Als Gegner und auch als Charakter ist er ziemlich cool. Berserk ist auch ein richtig starker Manga, leider unterschätzt. Aber wer einen düsteren, blutigen und actionreichen Manga will, der macht mit Berserk nichts falsch. Die Story ist auch ziemlich gut und der Protagonist, naja, absolut episch^^


----------



## Kinguin (9. Oktober 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Berserk schaue ich mir mal an,das sieht echt cool aus ,danke 



Spoiler



Ja die Kritik kann ich an den Kämpfen gut verstehen,aber storytechnisch fand ich den Arc schon gut. (auch durch Fisher Tiger,Koala und Otohime)
Hody war charaktermäßig schon mehr als ein Arlong.Er war der pure Hass eines Fischmenschen,der eben sogar nicht davor zurückgeschreckt hat,seine eigenen Landsleute zu töten,im Grunde ein Tenryubito.Hier konnte man sehen,wie weit einen Hass bringen kann.Arlong war ja nicht so,außerdem war es ganz gut,dass man noch diverse Konfliktpunkte aufgegriffen hat.Ich wüsste nicht wie ohne Hody der Arc richtig verlaufen wäre.
Weder hätte Ruffy das Vertrauen von Shirahoshi gewonnen,noch die Familie Neptun  an sich gezogen (bzw die gesamte FMI) ,noch hätte es diesen tollen Moment mit Jimbei gegeben und dem Blutaustausch,noch Namis und Jimbei Gespräch,was ich einfach genial fand,oder eben die Arche Noah,die wohl noch eine wichtige Rolle spielen wird.Und wir bekamen 2-3 epische Momente,wo Ruffy 50000 Mann mit einem Blick weghaut,oder wo die Strohhüte einfach mal alles overpowern.Klar kein Kampf war spannend,die Gegner ein Witz,für mich war aber die FMI sowas wie Whiskey Peak in der GL,nur der Einstieg.

Wünsche mir aber auch mal wieder richtige 1vs1 Allout Fights (wie damals mit CP9/Alabasta) für jeden Strohhut,dachte DR wäre der Arc dafür,aber wird wohl erst gegen die Kaiser der Fall sein.


----------



## Leob12 (9. Oktober 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Berserk schaue ich mir mal an,das sieht echt cool aus ,danke
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Wenn du es so sagst war Hody nicht mehr als Mittel zum Zweck um die Fischmenschen auf Luffys Seite zu bekommen. 
Mir war dieser blinde Hass zu einfach. Letzten Endes hat ja nur die Gedanken von Arlong etwas weitergeführt. 
Whiskey Peak war ganz anders, finde ich. Zorro war dort einfach nur stark, witzig und der Moment mit dem weinenden Muskelweib^^ Für mich hat der Arc irgendwie zu wenig Komik beinhaltet. Die komische Flunder die sich unsichtbar machen konnte war ganz cool, der Rest nicht. 
Und Hody war für mich der schlechteste Gegner den Luffy bisher bekämpfen musste. Arlong hat seine Kameraden wenigstens geschätzt, das hat ihn etwas greifbarer gemacht. Hody dagegen war ein egoistischer Idiot, der einfach nur an Selbstüberschätzung litt. Für mich war Arlong der bessere Charaktere und Gegner, da habe ich mehrere Gründe für: 
-Die Vorgeschichte mit Nami. Das fand ich berührender als den Shirahoshi-Quatsch (gut, bin jetzt auch kein Fan von Schwach-hoshi muss ich auch sagen)
-Arlong war optisch cooler, allein dieser Blick von ihm, wie ein Seekönig. 
-Er war auf seine Weise genauso grausam, nur halt nur den Menschen gegenüber. 
-Der Kampf war besser, die Strohhüte wurden alle gefordert und nicht zuletzt fand ich die Szene als Luffy Nami seinen Strohhut aufsetzt und mit Zorro, Sanji und Usopp sich zum Arlong Park aufmacht trotz allem viel epischer als die ähnliche Szene auf der Fischmenscheninsel. Einen ähnlichen Gänsehautmoment gabs dann noch auf Enies Lobby, auf damit konnte Fischmanisland nicht mithalten. Lag vermutlich daran dass mir die Insel mit den Bewohnern irgendwie völlig egal war. Zumal ich es unlogisch fand warum Jinbei Hody nicht schon längst in die Schranken gewiesen hat. Er müsste deutlich stärker sein. 
Fishmanisland hatte seine guten Momente, aber irgendwie hab ich mir mehr erwartet. Die besten Momente vom Kampf der Strohhüte hat für mich Franky geliefert^^ Und Brook, dessen Schwertstil mit der ganzen Todes/Kältekomponente finde ich sehr cool, leider geht er unter, so schlecht ist er nämlich nicht. Usopp und Chopper waren auch nicht schlecht, erinnerte an Arabasta und den Kampf der beiden zähle ich zu den Top 5 der gesamten Serie.

Dressora hat mich, bis auf Luffy - Dofi, Law - Dofi oder Sabo - all (was aber nur an Sabo lag) eigentlich schwer enttäuscht. Die Offiziere der Familie waren lächerlich schwach. Vor allem von Pica habe ich mir deutlich mehr erwartet, aber zumindest mit der Piepsstimme war wieder diese Skurrilität zurück die ich lange vermisst habe.  

Auf Zou habe ich große Hoffnung weil es endlich wieder dieses Feeling des Unbekannten mit sich bringt, wie damals auf der GL. Die Erwartungen sind bei mir auch groß und ich glaube Oda muss auch abliefern. Die neue Welt hat bisher doch etwas enttäuscht was die Kämpfe betrifft. Das heißt nicht, dass ich nur Kämpfe will, aber Luffy - Hody fand ich schwach, Caesar - Luffy war besser aber auch vorhersehbar und von Zorro und den Offizieren hab ich mir auch mehr erwartet. Aber Ich glaube Oda wird mit Zou schon was aus dem Hut zaubern.



Berserk kann man sich schon anschauen, Stoff zum Lesen gibt es mehr als genug. Aktuell hab ich 15 Bände der Max-Ausgabe daheim, jeder Band umfasst 2 reguläre Bände. So 380 Seiten pro Band sind schon was anderes als die dünneren Bände von anderen Serien. 
Auf der Rangliste der besten Schwertkämpfer liegt Guts für mich Kopf an Kopf mit Zorro, und das will was heißen, ich bin eigentlich ein riesiger Zorro-Fanboy.

Kurze Frage: 
Hat hier schon jemand ein paar Animes der neuen Season ausprobiert? 
Ich werde jetzt wohl mal One Punch Man und Dance with Devils anschauen.


----------



## Ruptet (10. Oktober 2015)

One Punch Man nur, morgen hab ich aber Zeit, da mache ich mal einen Rundgang.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Oktober 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> Hat hier schon jemand ein paar Animes der neuen Season ausprobit?
> Ich werde jetzt wohl mal One Punch Man und Dance with Devils anschauen.



Natürlich

Diesmal schauen die 'Action Romance Comedy' Sachen ganz gut aus. Besonders Asterisk, aber auch 'the worst one', obwohl beides voneinander geklaut ist...
Besonders nett beim schlechtesten Maggie Ritter war die Szene mit dem halb nacktem Mädel, wo er sagte 'dann zieh ich mich auch aus, dann sind wir quitt' (oder so)
Testament ist natürlich auch ein MUss für alle, die die erste Season geschaut haben.

Comet Lucifer schaut auch vielversprechend aus.

Heavy Object könnte auch interessant sein, erst mal abwarten, was in der 3. Folge passiert.

Sakurako-san no Ashimoto ni wa Shitai ga Umatteiru hab ich noch nicht gesehen, steht aber auf dem Plan.

Lance and Masks ist auch nicht soo verkehrt, auf jeden Fall ist die Story/das Umfeld und die Charaktere nett, soweit...


----------



## Leob12 (10. Oktober 2015)

One Punch Man ist ziemlich skurril  
Wer sich einen harten Action-Anime erwartet, wird enttäuscht werden. Das ganze ist ziemlich ironisch und lächerlich was die Gegner betrifft. Wer die erste Folge sieht, wird wissen was ich meine. Ich sag nur Crablante oder der Junge mit dem Kinn. 

Gakusen Toshi Asterisk hat mein Interesse auch geweckt. Das Setting hat Potenzial und es sieht sehr gut aus, gleich wie One Punch Man. 

Optisch sind beide richtig gut und ich werde beide definitiv weiterverfolgen.


----------



## Kinguin (10. Oktober 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klingt nach viel Lesestoff,dachte wäre ein kürzerer Manga,schau ich mir aber zu gegebener Zeit an. ^^



Spoiler



Ist natürlich dein gutes Recht die FMI nicht zu mögen,aber ehrlich gesagt leuchten mir deine Argumente nicht alle ein.
Du magst Arlong sehr und magst Hody nicht,weil letzterer nur den Hass verkörpert und das ist dir zu simpel? Arlong war genauso.
Desweiteren verstehe ich nicht wie man Arlong so derartig abfeiern kann,aber dann nicht erwähnen kann,dass die FMI in Hinblick auf Arlong eine Menge Tiefe gegeben hat,er war nicht anwesend,trotzdem sah man Arlong dann aus einem anderen Blickwinkel.Würde ich nur den Kokos Arc nehmen,dann wäre Arlong einfach nur der simple Bösewicht,mehr nicht.
Die Kritik am Kampf mit FM Bande kann ich wie gesagt verstehen,aber ein Allout wäre auch absolut lächerlich gewesen.Ruffy und Co kommen grade aus dem 2 Jährigen Training,und sollen jetzt schon gefördert werden?Dann können sie gleich wieder einen 2 Jahresstopp einlegen.
Der Vergleich mit Whiskey Peak bezog sich nicht auf die Story,sondern einfach nur auf den kräftetechnischen Einstieg.In WP war die SHB ebenfalls,obwohl sie neu waren,viel zu stark für die Kopfgeldjäger.Selbe Parallele zieht sich eben zu der FMI,deshalb meine Aussage mit dem Einstieg.
Dass Jimbei nicht eingegriffen ist,hat er selbst erklärt.Hätte er Hody besiegt,hätte die FMI ihn gefeiert.Durch Ruffys Sieg wurde Ruffy zum Helden,ein Mensch,das war der Knackpunkt.Ich fand das recht gut gemacht,dass durch Hodys Hass mehrere Schicksale miteinander verbunden worden sind - wenn dir natürlich alle egal waren ok,ich finde ja eine Handlung lebt auch von seinen Nebencharakteren 

zu DR,da hätte ich eher andere Kritikpunkte.Die Donquiotte Mitglieder waren eben für die Verbündete  (ihr Arc) vorgesehen,deshalb eben das gewählte Stärkeverhältnis.Dass ein Zorro hier nicht Allout gehen muss,ist einfach nur logisch.Er wäre hier sonst zur Witzfigur degradiert worden.
Ich vermisse natürlich auch diese epischen Kämpfe wie damals,der aktuelle Zorro geht mir auf den Senkel mittlerweile,und die restlichen Strohhüte glänzen auch nur wenig bis nicht.Hoffe inständig,dass mit den nächsten Arcs die alten Allout Fights wiederkehren.


----------



## Leob12 (10. Oktober 2015)

Spoiler



Vielleicht liegts auch daran, dass Arlong quasi der erste große Gegner war den ich in OP gesehen habe, vor, keine Ahnung, 7-8 Jahren? 
Egal, Arlong hat Menschen als weniger Wert als Fischmenschen betrachtet, und er hat sich einen Dreck um Menschenleben geschert, aber er hat die Menschen lieber durch Geld kontrolliert als sie auszulöschen. Er hatte ein paar Marinemenschen bestochen um seine Ruhe zu haben. Er wollte den East Blue erobern, aber nicht indem er einfach alle Menschen auslöscht. Er hat den Menschen durchaus etwas abgewinnen können, sollten sie für ihn nützlich sein, auch hatte er Respekt vor Nami. Hody dachte in keinem Fall so. Außerdem würde Arlong niemals Fischmenschen für seine Ziele opfern (Hatchan erklärte das Jinbei). Das macht Arlong für mich als Charakter weit weniger eindimensional als Hody, der einfach nur seine Ziele durchsetzen will und da auch auf andere Fischmenschen keine Rücksicht nimmt. Im Endeffekt hat Hody Arlong verraten, wo er ihn doch so bewundert hat. 
Als simpler Bösewicht würde ich Arlong nicht stehen lassen, das wäre zu einfach und die Gründe hab ich genannt. Selbst bevor Hatchan Jinbei den unterschied zwischen Arlong und Hody erklärt hat, hatte Arlong als Charakter mehr Tiefe. 

Naja, Whiskey Peak, das waren teils einfache Menschen, die Fischmenschen sind in der Hinsicht schon weit stärker, zusätzlich haben sie noch die Energiesteroide genommen. Der Kampf zwischen Strohhüte und Neuen Fischmenschen Piraten hätte einfach viel kürzer ausfallen sollen, insbesondere jener gegen Hody. Das war einfach nur billig von Oda den Kampf derart künstlich in die Länge zu ziehen. 

Ja, das mit Jinbei leuchtet ein, daran habe ich nicht gedacht. 

Luffy musste gegen Doflamingo alles geben und wäre fast draufgegangen, Zorro erledigt Pica fast im Vorbeigehen? Das lässt Pica wie eine Witzfigur aussehen obwohl er so gehypt wurde. Im Prinzip ist Zorro ohne einen Kratzer aus dem Kampf herausgekommen. Das lässt zwar die Frage zu wie stark er nun wirklich ist, aber im Endeffekt steigt die Erwartungshaltung ins unermessliche. Die Aussage ist nämlich die: Wer wenn nicht einer der stärksten Untergeben eines Powerhouses wie Donflamingo kann Zorro auch nur ansatzweise in Verlegenheit bringen? Viele Möglichkeiten gibt es da nicht mehr außer Shichibukai, Blackbeard-Piraten, Yonko-Offiziere oder Marineadmiräle. Ein Vizeadmiral wird für Zorro kein Problem darstellen, nein, ein Vizeadmiral darf kein Problem darstellen. Aber wenn Zorro, als 2. Mann hinter Luffy, die stärksten Untergebenen der großen Gegner nicht mehr genug sind, wer dann? 
Außerdem passt es nicht ins Bild mit dem ganzen Kram was Luffy immer aufbietet um zu gewinnen. Luffy hatte selbst mit Caesar kein so leichtes Spiel wie Zorro mit Pica. Mir passt da das Verhältnis einfach nicht mehr ganz. 
Früher war es ganz klar: Luffy erledigt den stärksten Bösewicht, dann kommt Zorro welcher den zweitstärksten Bösewicht erledigt und dann Sanji.  Sanji hätte schon gegen Vergo den kürzeren gezogen und Zorro zerlegt einen Untergeben von Doflamingo, der etwa auf demselben Niveau wie Vergo liegt, im Vorbeigehen? 
Wie schon gesagt wenn es so weitergeht bleiben für Zorro kaum würdige Gegner übrig. 
Außerdem wird mir der Abstand von Zorro zu Sanji etwas zu groß, denn ganz ehrlich, was Sanji im Timeskip gelernt hat ist, im Vergleich zu den anderen, sehr schwach. Sowohl was jene vor ihm betrifft (Luffy, Zorro) als auch jene die eigentlich hinter ihm sind (Usopp, Brook, Chopper).  Er hat halt den Blue Walk und Haki gelernt, ok. Für Doflamingo ist er klar zu schwach, und die Untergebenen hätte er sicher nicht so besiegen können wie Zorro. Ja, mir ist schon klar dass Zorro der stärkere ist, aber auf Enies Lobby waren die Gegner der beiden ziemlich nahe beieinander. Und da hatte Sanji eigentlich weniger Probleme als Zorro. Deswegen ist mir der Unterschied zwischen den beiden einfach zu groß. Das hätte Oda im Timeskip besser lösen können. Ich will nämlich nicht dass Sanji zu einer weiteren Comedy-Figur verkommt wie aktuell Brook, denn dafür hat er zu viel zu bieten. Er war lustig und gleichzeitig sehr stark. Was auf FMI mit ihm passiert ist fand ich dann schon übertrieben. Gut, nach 2 Jahren auf ner Insel mit Transvestiten würde unsereiner ähnlich agieren, aber trotzdem hat er für meinen Geschmack zu wenig Fortschritt gemacht. 
Nur ums nochmal kurz klarzustellen: Zorro hätte keinesfalls Allout wie gegen Mr 1 oder Little Oars gehen müssen, aber die Art und Weise wie er gewonnen hat war mir doch zu einfach.



Comet Lucifer sieht interessant aus, auch wenn der Funke noch nicht ganz übergesprungen ist. 
Concrete Revolutio ist von der Ästhetik richtig toll, aber kapiert habe ich noch gar nicht. Bin zwischendrin immer wieder mal kurz eingenickt, lag vielleicht daran^^ Ich versuch es morgen erneut.


----------



## Kinguin (11. Oktober 2015)

@ Leob



Spoiler



Nur habe ich nicht behauptet,dass Arlong eindimensional wäre,ich habe selbst sogar gesagt,dass man über Arlong durch die FMI eine komplett neue Sicht bekam.  Btw hat dieses nicht Artgenossen töten nichts mit Tiefe zu tun,man nehme nur alleine den Arlong Arc,welche Motivation/welchen Grund sahen wir für Arlongs Handeln?Gar keinen,außer,dass die Fischmenschen über die Menschen gestellt sind und deshalb misshandelt werden dürfen.

Mir ging es aber darum zu sagen,dass der Hass von Hody nicht viel anders ist als der von Arlong,eigentlich nur ein konsequenter Weiterentwicklung.
Und what,Arlong hatte Respekt vor den Nami - du nennst das Respekt,wo Arlong ganz bewusst,Namis skrupellos ausgenutzt hat und dann hintergangen hat? Das konstruierst du dir jetzt,Arlong hat selbst gesagt,dass er die Menschen leiden und fürchten sehen will ,er wollte sie versklaven und nichts anderes hatte auch Hody vorgehabt.Die beiden sahen Menschen nur als nützliche Werkzeuge an,die man quälen und nach Belieben töten kann.
Zudem ist es zwar richtig,dass Arlong gegen seine Artgenossen nicht vorgeht,aber auch nur jene,die seinen Menschenhass teilen.Wie man gesehen hat,war er bereit gegen Jimbei zu kämpen und verachtete all jene,die sich Jimbei,den Menschliebhabern, angeschlossen haben.
Hody mag zwar flach rüberkommen und nur puren Hass verkörpern,aber das ist nur konsequent und logisch,Hody wuchs im ärmsten Bezirk der FMI auf,und dort hat Arlong oft ihm und anderen erzählt,dass sie von gotterschaffenen Wesen sind und andere schlimme Geschichten über die Menschen,er lernte es eben nie anders.
Arlong ist was den Hass betrifft aber keinen deut besser,dabei hat er soviel mehr erlebt,zB lernte er Koala  kennen,ein nettes Menschenmädchen,die einst Sklave war,weigerte sich trotzdem diese zu akzeptieren.Und wenn du schon Hody Betrug vorwirfst,was sagst du dann erst zu Arlongs Aktion gegenüber seinem einstigen Vorbild Tiger?
Tiger war der Mann,der ihn und die anderen aus der Armut holte,das Kämpfen lehrte,und auch auf dem Sterbebett bat,diesen Hass runterzuschlucken,mit dem Verweis auf Koala,und auch alles geheim zu halten was geschah.Arlong hat sich einen Dreck drum geschert,verbreitete unter anderem die Lüge,dass die Menschen sich weigerten Fisher Tiger ihr Blut zu geben,und fokusierte all seinen Hass nur noch mehr auf die Menschen.
In einem starken Kontrast hierzu stehen,Jimbei,der einstige Menschenhasser und eben Fisher Tiger selbst,der das menschliche Blut nicht annehmen konnte,aber einsah,dass er es auch gute Menschen wie Koala gibt und dass Otohime recht hat.
Dass dir der Kampf nicht gefallen hat,ist natürlich verständlich ,genauso wie die Dinge mit der Optik,aber im Manga war der Kampf jetzt nicht so lang,im Anime wurde das nur stark gestreckt.Es ist ja auch irgendwo ein Stilmittel für die Dramatik und für die fallende Noah,habe ich so hingenommen.





Spoiler



So und noch mal gesondert Stärkeverhältnisse,zuerst sei einmal gesagt wir sind nicht in DB.
Wenn Charakter A den Charakter B haushoch schlägt,und dann aber gegen Charakter C verliert,heißt es nicht immer,dass Charakter C viel stärker ist als B.
zB Zorro verlor gegen Enel haushoch,Ruffy besiegte Enel recht solide,ist Ruffy zu dem Zeitpunkt viel stärker als Zorro ?
Dann sollte man bedenken,dass Oda keine richtigen 1vs1 Allouts unter fairen Bedingungen macht,so kämpfte zB ein Sanji gegen Vergo mit geschwächten Körper,da Nami diesen überstrapaziert hat.
Zudem spielt der Plot auch eine gewisse Rolle,Sir Crocodile verlor gegen Ruffy ohne G2/G3,und kann dann im MF trotzdem mithalten?
Und um es klarzustellen,Vergo war zwar vom Rang her auf selber Stufe wie Trebol usw,aber Vergo war definitiv stärker.Er war es,den Flamingo bei seinem Tod als seine rechte Hand betitelte und er war es,der gesondert in die Marine eingeschleust wurde.Und Flamingo selbst ist aber nochmal um ein vielfaches stärker als ein Vergo,du kannst dir also denken wie groß der Abstand zwischen Picca und Flamingo ist.
Deshalb ist es absolut in Ordnung,wenn Ruffy gegen Flamingo Allout gehen muss und ja Zorro muss mittlerweile,dass Niveau eines Shichibukais/Yonkou Kommandanten erreicht haben.Sein Ziel ist Mihawk,ein Mann,der sich wohl auf dem Admirals Niveau befindet und da kann Zorro sich nicht mehr mit Vizeadmirälen und Sonstiges lange rumschlagen.
Und Zorro hat im Vorbeigehen gewonnen?Er hat sein Kopftuch angezogen,sein Hardning aktiviiert,und musste eine mächtige Attacke raushauen,und war danach schon außer Atem und am Schwitzen - klar es war kein Allout Kampf für ihn,aber im Vorbeigehen ist das für mich nun auch nicht. ^^ Ich fand es schon ok,Diamante (selbes Niveau wie Picca) wurde vom einbeinigen Kyros in einem Allout besiegt,da darf Zorro sich nicht verausgaben.
Zu Sanji,wir wissen bei allen Strohhüten nicht,was sie noch alles im TS gelernt haben.Sanji scheint sich in aller erster Linie auf Geschwindigkeit spezialisiert zu haben,und gegen Vergo war er lediglich über das Hardning überrascht.Ob er verloren hätte,wissen wir nicht (ein leicht angerissener Knochen ist nichts in OP).
Eine ähnliche Diskussion gab es auch bei Ruffy,da haben auch viele gezweifelt,dass er gegen Flamingo überhaupt was ausrichten kann,und dann packte er G4 raus (leider noch mit NAchteilen) und nietet letzteren ordentlich um.
Deine Kritik,dass die restlichen Strohhüte aber nicht mehr so glänzen,kann ich absolut nachvollziehen und teile ich auch  Ich wünsche mir da auch mal wieder mehr Action.....

PS: Caesar kann Sauerstoff entziehen,schon eine fiese Fähigkeit,und Ruffy war wieder typisch unvorsichtig,danach hat aber Ruffy Caesar vermöbelt und zwar mühelos.Selbst als Caesar sich mit Shinokuni vereinte,brauchte Ruffy nur einen G3 Hardning Angriff um es zu beenden,danach war er trotzdem topfit.
Und das Gefillere im Anime zählt nicht,im Manga war der Kampf kurz und knapp.


----------



## Leob12 (11. Oktober 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> @ Leob
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Klar, Arlong selbst hat ja auch die Ziele seines Vorbildes verraten. Generell sind die Fischmenschen da recht scheinheilig. Arlong beschwerte sich ja auch über Koala dass diese auf die Fischmenschen herabblicke, er selbst machte aber dasselbe nur in die andere Richtung.  Klar hat er Nami skrupellos ausgenutzt, aber er hat gewusst dass er sie braucht, demnach hat er sie respektiert, und wenn es nur das Talent ihrerseits Karten zu zeichnen war.





Spoiler



Nein, mir gehts nicht um solch simple Kräfteverhältnisse wie in DBZ. Sanji hätte trotzdem gegen Vergo verloren, hätte er weiter gekämpft, wären sie Beinknochen gebrochen worden, selbst wenn Sanji bei 100% gewesen wäre. Ich glaube zwar nicht dass es soweit gekommen wäre weil Sanji das sicher vermieden hätte, aber Vergo wäre für Sanji ein sehr schlechter Gegner gewesen. 
Mir sagt es einfach nicht zu wie einfach Pica von Zorro besiegt wurde. Einerseits hat Pica immer nur dasselbe gemacht, andererseits wurde er eben so gehypt und dann gabs gefühlt 5 Schwerthiebe und der dicke Mann mit der Piepsstimme lag im Staub. 
Dass irgendwann G4 kommen muss war klar. Und wenn er Dofi mit etwas Haki besiegt hätte wäre Dofi zu einer Lachnummer verkommen. Und für Luffy gabs da eine ordentliche Portion Plot-Armor. Doflamingo ist nicht dumm, für mich hat er in dem Kampf aber absolut überheblich und unachtsam agiert. Und dann noch mit der Zeit die Luffy bekommen hat, die 10 Minuten. Normalerweise hätte Doflamingo da alles und jeden bis auf Zorro innerhalb von Sekunden platt machen müssen. Da wäre es ein guter Zeitpunkt gewesen um etwas von Zorro zu zeigen, leider wurde die Chance vertan obwohl ich da eigentlich den Eindruck hatte, das Zorro nun etwas aufdrehen könnte. Er hätte Doflamingo aber nicht besiegt, weil er wusste das Luffy ihn zur Strecke bringen wollte, da hätte es also auch keine Probleme gegeben. So war er halt nur einer der vielen die den Käfig aufgehalten haben.  Da gab es doch so viele starke Charaktere innerhalb des Käfigs, da hätte man Zorro ruhig etwas Action gönnen können.


----------



## Kinguin (11. Oktober 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> ....





Spoiler



Naja ich weiß nicht,für mich ist das nicht Respekt,wenn man jemanden als stumpfes Werkzeug betrachtet,wie es eben bei Arlong und Nami war.Für ihn war Nami nützlich,mehr aber auch nicht,sah man eben daran,dass er es ihm gefiel sie zu quälen.

Das mit Sanji und Vergo weißt du nicht mit Sicherheit  Wir wissen nicht,was Sanji noch alles beherrscht - deshalb erwähnte ich auch Ruffy.Es hat nichts mit der Logik von G4 zu tun,sondern,dass keiner der Strohhüte bisher Allout ging.Und wie hast du dir ein Sieg von Zorro gegen Picca vorgestellt? Wie hätte es verlaufen müssen deiner Meinung nach?Ich habe doch bereits logisch erklärt,wo Picca stärketechnisch steht,und wo Zorro stehen will und jetzt bereits stehen muss.Im Grunde wird zudem jeder Antagonist gehypt ,genauso wie es eben typisch ist,dass der Hauptprotagonist den Hauptantagonisten besiegt.(Shonen halt) 
Mir gefiel der Finalkampf auf DR aber sowieso nicht,ich habe da sowas wie Lucci vs Ruffy erwartet.....und diese ganze Story mit dem Birdcage war einfach nur Plotbedingt.Immerhin hat Ruffy bewiesen,dass er mit G4 theoretisch nun an der Spitze mitkämpfen könnte.

PS: Alles und jeden hätte Mingo außer Zorro zerschlitzt sagst du?Sabo und Fujitora sagen da mal ganz klar nein.


----------



## Leob12 (11. Oktober 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Naja, Luffy musste schon alles geben und in einem richtigen 1on1 hätte Luffy den Kürzeren gezogen. Warum? Weil Doflamingo schon vor dem Kampf irrsinnig viel eingesteckt hat, von Luffy, von Law. Nachdem G4 ausgelaufen war, wäre Luffy komplett schutzlos gewesen. So hat Luffy eben gewonnen, knapp aber doch. 
Ich habe mir Pica irgendwie stärker vorgestellt. Potenzial wäre ja da gewesen mit der Teufelsfrucht. Im Prinzip hat er Zorro nur auf 2 Wegen attackiert: Mit einer Steinfaust und mit Steinstacheln. Da er ja zuerst dieses große Schwert benutzt hat, hatte ich schon etwas Hoffnung, im Endeffekt hat er dann aber nichts zusammengebracht^^ 

Naja, bis auf Sabo, Zorro und Fujitora. Aber die restlichen Figuren die Luffy beschützt haben, die hätte er einfach ausradiert bzw ausradieren sollen sodass etwas Sabo oder Zorro einschreiten hätten müssen. So war der Countdown einfach nur plump, man wusste sowieso dass Luffy rechtzeitig wieder aufsteht. Die Zeit hätte man mit einem kleinen Intermezzo zwischen Zorro und Dofi ruhig nutzen können. Ich kann mich nur an den Colloseum-Moderator erinnern der rumgebrüllt hat und dann aufgespießt wurde^^


----------



## Kinguin (11. Oktober 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ruffys Attacken hatten keine wirkliche Wirkung,Flamingo sagte selbst Ruffy mangelte es deutlich an Kraft um ihn zu besiegen.Das Zeitlimit wäre der Grund für die eigentlich die Niederlage gewesen.

Ein kleines Intermezzo mit Zorro? Das wäre total fehl am Platz gewesen,wie hätte das denn aussehen sollen,so etwa? :
"Ah Flamingo ist geschwächt,ich übernehme mal kurz Ruffy um bisschen Spaß zu haben,erhol dich und wenn du wieder gesund bist,darfst du ihm dann den Finisher geben,weil ich könnte das ja nicht im fitten Zustand,einverstanden?  
Ich fand es schon schön,dass man Moderator mit diesen Ansagen nochmal ins Spiel gebracht hat,nur dieses Weglaufen hat mich gestört.Eine spannende Welt lebt nun mal auch von seinen Nebencharaktern und nicht immer nur von einer Handvoll von overpowerten Hauptcharakteren.Und der Terror in DR endete eben dort,wo er angefangen hat ,im Colosseum Style.Nur wäre es schön gewesen,wenn Ruffy in einem direkten 1vs1 gewonnen hätte.


----------



## Leob12 (12. Oktober 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ich hätte es mir irgendwie so gewünscht: 
Doflamingo metzelt die Leute nieder die Luffy beschützen und bevor er zum wehrlosen Luffy kommt schreitet Zorro ein. Und wenn Zorro Doflamingo rein daran hindert an Luffy ranzukommen. Sanji konnte ja Doflamingo auch ne gute Zeit vom Schiff fernhalten. Zorro hätte Luffy einfach wieder den Vortritt gelassen sobald dieser fit geworden wäre. Schließlich war es Luffys Vorhaben Doflamingo umzulegen und Zorro hätte Luffy dabei unterstützt, aber gleichzeitig auch seinen Wunsch in der Hinsicht respektiert. 
Wie schon gesagt, dass Luffy von den Menschen dort vor Doflamingo beschützt werden konnte. Doflamingo hat ja unverständlicherweise auch den Birdcage eingesetzt um Luffy "rauszulocken". Warum? Er hätte sich auf seinen Schnüren einfach zu ihm bewegen können anstatt darauf zu hoffen das der Birdcage zum gewünschten Ergebnis führt. 
Ich hab nochmal die Kapitel nachgelesen. Es vergehen Minuten in denen gegen den Käfig gedrückt wird, was macht Doflamingo währenddessen? Kaffetratsch mit Viola? 
Nein, Viola kämpft gegen ihn und er legt sie nicht einfach um obwohl es ein Leichtes gewesen wäre? 
Er will sie lieber von Rebecca töten lassen, braucht natürlich wieder alles unnötig Zeit. Das ist das typische "Bösewicht wird überheblich/unvorsichtig/arrogant und wird deswegen besiegt"-Schema. Das ist einfach nur schade das Doflamingo meines Erachtens berechnend und eiskalt kalkulierend ist, kein Idiot der unnötig Zeit hinauszögert nur um Viola zu töten. Vor allem wenn er dann Ever White einsetzt. Warum nicht schon viel früher? 
Wie du schon sagtest, hätte Luffy ihn knapp in einem 1on1 besiegt wär ich zufrieden gewesen. Aber so? Luffy steckt noch viel mehr ein als vorher, steht dann wieder auf und bringt seine stärkste Attacke. 
Ja klar, man kann das Verhalten von Doflamingo sicher erklären, aber für mich ist es so, wie es nun gelaufen ist, irgendwie billig. Ich habe auf einen richtig epischen Kampf gehofft. Alles wäre dazu angerichtet gewesen. 
Doflamingo als bisher stärkster Gegner, Luffys neue Technik. Und dann gewinnt Luffy weil Doflamingo die Zeit vollkommen unnötig rauszögert. So ein dummes Verhalten würde ich bei eher dummen Gegnern wie Hody oder Moria erwarten, aber doch nicht bei dem Mastermind Doflamingo, der durch Geschick, List und auch Power ein ganzes Land erobert hat und sich letzten Endes richtig viel Einfluss auf der gesamten Welt verschafft hat, ohne wirklich ins Scheinwerferlicht zu treten. Wie gesagt, man kann sein Verhalten sicher begründen, nur es bleibt ein Gefühl von "da wäre so viel mehr drinnen gewesen" bestehen.


----------



## Kinguin (12. Oktober 2015)

Spoiler



Oh nein,ein theoretisches Eingreifen von Zoro in den Kampf hätte Ruffy zur Witzfigur gemacht und den Kampf das letzte bisschen Ernsthaftigkeit genommen.
Die Szene lässt sich auch nicht mit Sanjis Aktion vergleichen,hier ging es nämlich um den Endkampf.Außerdem ein fitter Zorro gegen einen stark angeschlagenen Doflamingo,während der Birdcage sich zusammenzieht?
Nein ich fand so wie man es mit Zorro gelöst hat am besten,das ist nach wie vor ein Shonen,und Zorro beweist hier wieder nur,dass er es seinem Kapitän überlässt,während er Zeit rausholt/abwartet,so war es schon immer.

Ja wie gesagt mir gefiel der Endkampf auch nicht.Erklären lässt sich Flamingo wohl nur,dass er am Ende trotz Grinsen recht verzweifelt/wahnsinnig  war.Der Mann sagte am Anfang von DR unterschätzt nicht die Strohhüte,und dann tut er es selbst,war aber auch ein nervenaufreibender Tag für ihn. ^^
Man hätte Lucy auch anders als den Sieger krönen können zB ein erneutes G4 aktivieren und aufstehen ,wie damals mit G2 gegen Lucci das wäre doch episch gewesen,nur eben statt durch Lysop,durch die Bürger/Rebecca/Kyros usw.Nur für eine Minute halt,um den Finisher zu bringen,stattdessen gab es diese blöden 10 Minuten.....


----------



## soth (12. Oktober 2015)

Spoiler



*One Piece ist langweilig*

Just my 2 Cents


----------



## Kinguin (12. Oktober 2015)

soth schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn es nervt ,dann unterlasse ich hier unnötig mit Posts zu pushen - geht ja immer noch über PN eine derartige Nerd Diskussion. ^^


----------



## Mottekus (12. Oktober 2015)

also Freunde der Sonne. Vllt habt ihr ja mal nen Tipp was ich mir als nächstes geben kann. Ich stehe mehr auf Anime denn Manga (abgesehen von Bleach, geht ja leider nicht weiter, daher muss ich gezwungenermaßen Lesen).

Gesehen und für gut befunden habe ich Naruto (Manga auch gelesen), Bleach, Shingeki No Kyojin, Shingeki No Bahamut, Elfenlied, Hajime No Ippo, Higurashi, Highschool of the Dead, Black Lagoon, Ergo Proxy, Full Metal Alchemist,  Deadman Wonderland,  Soul Eater, Phantom: Reqiuem for the Phantom, D. Gray Man, Mirrai Nikki und Detroit Metal City.

Leider finde ich gerade einfach nichts was mich überzeugt und wäre um Tipps sehr dankbar.

Und auch wenn ich jetzt eventuell nen üblen Shit Storm auf mich ziehe aber Death Note ist garnicht meins xD


----------



## soth (12. Oktober 2015)

Diskutiert hier ruhig weiter, vielleicht interessiert es ja noch jemand anderen. Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich verschieden, für mich ist die Serie halt nur ein weiterer, (maßlos) überbewerteter Endlos-Shounen 

@Mottekus
Vielleicht ein Sportanime? Haikyuu oder One Outs!?
Richtung "sinnloses Gemetzel", siehe Black Lagoon? Jormungand


----------



## Leob12 (12. Oktober 2015)

HunterxHunter müsste auch was für dich sein. Lass dich nicht vom kindlichen aussehen des Hauptcharakters abschrecken.

Ansonsten noch Zankyou no Terror, Parasyte the maxim, Death Parade oder Rainbow.


----------



## xNeo92x (12. Oktober 2015)

@Mottekus
Tokyo Ghoul wär noch was für. Der Anime hinkt zwar hinterher und ist je nach Quelle teilweise zensiert, aber doch recht gut.


----------



## Mottekus (12. Oktober 2015)

ui mehr als genug Tipps. Ich danke vielmals und werde in alle mal reinschauen


----------



## Leob12 (13. Oktober 2015)

Haha A Tale of the worst one und Gakusen toshi Asterisk haben ja wirklich irrsinnig viele Parallelen. Ich finde Asterisk nach 2 Folgen eine Spur besser, aber Potenzial ist bei beiden da.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (13. Oktober 2015)

Asterik überzeugt mich auch mehr, besonders das Ending (0:00-0:45) zu Beginn ist nach meinem Geschmack. Fav sind zurzeit Comet Lucifer und der Kurz Horror Anime (Name nicht im Kopf)...


----------



## Leob12 (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich finde Haikyu bisher sehr stark. Comet Lucifer könnte auch interessant werden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Oktober 2015)

Was ich auch genial find is das Mädel mit dem Knochen Fetisch, das ist auch genial...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (13. Oktober 2015)

Ok das finde ich speziell. Das Ending und der Ost von Gakusen Toshi Asterisk War wurde von einem Schweden produziert. Finde ich doch mal abwechselnd  EP mit komplett englischen Vocals von Maaya.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ta1RmF--GU


----------



## Leob12 (13. Oktober 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Was ich auch genial find is das Mädel mit dem Knochen Fetisch, das ist auch genial...



Um welchen Anime gehts da? 

Heute sind meine Mangas bzw mein Manwha eingetroffen. 
Area D 1 + 2, The Breaker 1 und 16 + 17 von Berserk. Feedback hier war gut, mal sehen, aber ich bin guter Dinge.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (13. Oktober 2015)

Beautiful Bones tippe ich mal.


----------



## Leob12 (13. Oktober 2015)

Ah ok, ich hab die Animes der aktuellen Season noch nicht so im Kopf, zumal ich meist nur die Japanischen Titel kenne.

Durarara!! abgeschlossen und ich muss schon sagen, ein richtig guter Anime der viel richtig und sehr wenig falsch macht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Oktober 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Um welchen Anime gehts da?


http://myanimelist.net/anime/30187/Sakurako-san_no_Ashimoto_ni_wa_Shitai_ga_Umatteiru

Das Mädel ist so genial  

Gib den Schädel her!
'nein, ich will nicht, das ist meiner'


----------



## Leob12 (14. Oktober 2015)

Werde ich mir mal die ersten 2 Episoden runterladen und ausprobieren. 

Kurze Frage: Lohnt sich Guilty Crown? Hab mir heute auf dem Weg zur Uni die erste Episode angesehen, und, naja, meine Reaktion war Schulterzucken. 
Rokka no Yuusha dagegen habe schon 6 Episoden angeschaut, ist zwar kein hochklassiger Anime aber irgendwie hat er mich mehr interessiert. 

Ach, es ist immer so mühselig sich nach guten Animes (wie zuletzt Durarara) einen neuen Anime zu suchen weil die Erwartungen zumindest bei mir etwas höher sind. Dieses kleine Tief hatte ich nach eigentlich allen guten Animes die ich bisher gesehen habe wie Toradora, Parasyte, Rainbow oder Code Geass. 

Irgendwie hätte ich wieder Lust auf einen guten Action-Anime mit coolen Kämpfen. Gibts da irgendwas? 
Hier mal eine Liste mit Animes die ich schon gesehen habe: 
https://proxer.me/user/362698/anime#top


----------



## soth (15. Oktober 2015)

proxer ... kann man nicht irgendwas Gescheites nutzen?

Guilty Crown hat nette Musik, der Rest ist meh.


----------



## Leob12 (15. Oktober 2015)

soth schrieb:


> proxer ... kann man nicht irgendwas Gescheites nutzen?
> 
> Guilty Crown hat nette Musik, der Rest ist meh.



Auf Proxer schaue ich nur Animes wenn ich sie sonst nirgends finde bzw wenn ich sie mir nicht runterladen will. 
Aktuell dient mir Proxer hauptsächlich als Infoquelle für Animes die ich schon gesehen habe bzw noch ansehen werde. Aber darum gehts ja jetzt nicht^^ 
Es wäre halt ziemlich sinnfrei nach Animeempfehlungen zu fragen ohne bekanntzugeben was man schon gesehen hat, zumindest meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## soth (15. Oktober 2015)

Nur taugt proxer als Informationsquelle nicht viel und eine Empfehlung kann man (oder zumindest ich) dir nicht aussprechen, weil ich du entweder deine Liste auf privat gesetzt hast oder man sich einloggen muss.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (15. Oktober 2015)

Hulu, Crunchyroll, Animeheaven gibt einige Seiten. Mit kissanime kann ich selber nicht viel anfangen.


----------



## DanielX (15. Oktober 2015)

Weiß jemand ob OnePiece noch weiter auf Deutsch übersetzt wird, also das Anime?
Hab ca. bis da geschaut wo die auf der Insel mit den Welt-Aristokraten sind, danach gab es keine deutsche Synchronisation mehr.

Gruß DanielX


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Oktober 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Lohnt sich Guilty Crown? Hab mir heute auf dem Weg zur Uni die erste Episode angesehen, und, naja, meine Reaktion war Schulterzucken.


Wenn du auf Sadisten so a la 2. Hälfte von Sword Art Online stehst, vielleicht.
Persönlich fand ich das eher mies, würd dir daher eher von abraten wollen...
Würd da eher Zetzuen no Tempest empfehlen (warum zur Hölle hab ichs damals abgebrochen?!)
DAS ist wirklich gut, Charaktere ganz nett und keine solche Romance Twist Shit...



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ach, es ist immer so mühselig sich nach guten Animes (wie zuletzt Durarara) einen neuen Anime zu suchen weil die Erwartungen zumindest bei mir etwas höher sind. Dieses kleine Tief hatte ich nach eigentlich allen guten Animes die ich bisher gesehen habe wie Toradora, Parasyte, Rainbow oder Code Geass.


Es ist generell mühsam halbwegs brauchbare Animes zu schauen, wenn man schon 'nen bisserl mehr gesehen hat.
Und besonders dann, wenn man keinen Bock auf 'all boys' Animes hat und eher weiblichen Überschuss präferiert...



Leob12 schrieb:


> Irgendwie hätte ich wieder Lust auf einen guten Action-Anime mit coolen Kämpfen. Gibts da irgendwas?
> Hier mal eine Liste mit Animes die ich schon gesehen habe:
> https://proxer.me/user/362698/anime#top


meiner ist länger 
StefanP | Anime-Planet

Ansonsten:
Gundam SEED (Destiny).
War wirklich genial, hat einiges an Action, aber noch viel mehr Drama...

Aber hast du eigentlich schon Kami nomi zo Shiru Sekai geschaut??
Fands auch nach dem 3. (oder 4.?) mal ganz gut...
Nur 1-2 Folgen pro Staffel waren nicht so prickelnd...


Meiner einer versucht sich momentan an dem Rest von Cross Ange und Dog Days 3...


----------



## Leob12 (15. Oktober 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wenn du auf Sadisten so a la 2. Hälfte von Sword Art Online stehst, vielleicht.
> Persönlich fand ich das eher mies, würd dir daher eher von abraten wollen...
> Würd da eher Zetzuen no Tempest empfehlen (warum zur Hölle hab ichs damals abgebrochen?!)
> DAS ist wirklich gut, Charaktere ganz nett und keine solche Romance Twist Shit...


Den Vogel empfand ich nicht als Sadist, ich weiß nicht^^ Zetsuen no Tempest hab ich mir auch schon überlegt.



> Es ist generell mühsam halbwegs brauchbare Animes zu schauen, wenn man schon 'nen bisserl mehr gesehen hat.
> Und besonders dann, wenn man keinen Bock auf 'all boys' Animes hat und eher weiblichen Überschuss präferiert...


Das ist mir wiederum relativ egal^^



> meiner ist länger
> StefanP | Anime-Planet


Ich bin auch erst 1,5 Jahren voll dabei^^



> Aber hast du eigentlich schon Kami nomi zo Shiru Sekai geschaut??
> Fands auch nach dem 3. (oder 4.?) mal ganz gut...
> Nur 1-2 Folgen pro Staffel waren nicht so prickelnd...


Kenn ich nicht, werde ich mal vermerken, danke. 




DanielX schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob OnePiece noch weiter auf Deutsch übersetzt wird, also das Anime?
> Hab ca. bis da geschaut wo die auf der Insel mit den Welt-Aristokraten sind, danach gab es keine deutsche Synchronisation mehr.
> 
> Gruß DanielX



Ja, auf Pro7 Maxx glaub ich. Die deutsche Synchro wurde vor einiger Zeit wieder aufgenommen und läuft angeblich ganz erfolgreich. 
Nur wieso man den Anime auf Deutsch sehen will verstehe ich nicht


----------



## soth (15. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde ja auch Empfehlungen aussprechen wenn ich könnte ... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Durarara fällt mir sofort Baccano ein.


----------



## Leob12 (15. Oktober 2015)

soth schrieb:


> Ich würde ja auch Empfehlungen aussprechen wenn ich könnte ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Profil: leoben11 - Proxer.Me
Vl gehts jetzt?^^


----------



## soth (15. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt funktioniert es ... wie gesagt, da kommen mir als erstes Baccano und Jormungand samt Fortsetzung ins Gedächtnis.
Du hast auch noch einige Kandidaten in deiner To Watch List stehen. Falls du es noch nicht angeschaut hast gibt es da z.B. FMA Brotherhood, die Fate-Reihe und Gangsta (die Staffel hat absolut bescheuert geendet).


----------



## DanielX (15. Oktober 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ja, auf Pro7 Maxx glaub ich. Die deutsche Synchro wurde vor einiger Zeit wieder aufgenommen und läuft angeblich ganz erfolgreich.
> Nur wieso man den Anime auf Deutsch sehen will verstehe ich nicht



Ja die laufen da zwar auf deutsch, kann aber nicht sehen das es neue synchronisierte gibt.

Und warum ich die auf Deutsch haben will, ist recht einfach, ich hab auf Deutsch angefangen und kann mich an andere Stimmen einfach nicht mehr gewöhnen. Hört sich für mich dann einfach Falsch an.
Naja aber ich hab mir schon gedacht das ich die auf Englisch oder Japanisch mit Untertitel weiter schauen muss.


----------



## Leob12 (15. Oktober 2015)

DanielX schrieb:


> Ja die laufen da zwar auf deutsch, kann aber nicht sehen das es neue synchronisierte gibt.
> 
> Und warum ich die auf Deutsch haben will, ist recht einfach, ich hab auf Deutsch angefangen und kann mich an andere Stimmen einfach nicht mehr gewöhnen. Hört sich für mich dann einfach Falsch an.
> Naja aber ich hab mir schon gedacht das ich die auf Englisch oder Japanisch mit Untertitel weiter schauen muss.



Du hast noch über 300 Episoden Zeit, dich an die japanischen Dubs zu gewöhnen. 
Ein paar Folgen lang ist es vielleicht ungewohnt, aber man gewöhnt sich schneller daran als man denkt.


----------



## DanielX (15. Oktober 2015)

Ja ich hab auch schon ein paar geschaut, so ca. 5. Was mich aber nervt, da ich leider kein japanisch kann, ist unten lesen zu müssen und mit unter die Action zu verpassen.

Aber was soll man machen, kann mir die ja schlecht selbst synchronisieren.


----------



## fipS09 (15. Oktober 2015)

DanielX schrieb:


> Ja ich hab auch schon ein paar geschaut, so ca. 5. Was mich aber nervt, da ich leider kein japanisch kann, ist unten lesen zu müssen und mit unter die Action zu verpassen.
> 
> Aber was soll man machen, kann mir die ja schlecht selbst synchronisieren.






Du Banause  hatte auch damals auf Deutsch angefangen, man gewöhnt sich relativ flott dran. Gibt nur noch wenige Animes die ich mir mit deutscher Synchro anschauen kann. Death Note ist zum Beispiel so einer


----------



## DanielX (15. Oktober 2015)

Ich weiß, man gewöhnt sich an alles.

Aber ich glaub ich zieh mir die Tage eh erst mal wider Sword Art Online rein.


----------



## Leob12 (15. Oktober 2015)

DanielX schrieb:


> Ja ich hab auch schon ein paar geschaut, so ca. 5. Was mich aber nervt, da ich leider kein japanisch kann, ist unten lesen zu müssen und mit unter die Action zu verpassen.
> Aber was soll man machen, kann mir die ja schlecht selbst synchronisieren.


Man gewöhnt sich daran, keine Sorge. 
Für mich war es am Anfang extrem komisch, aber nun will ich keine Animes mit in Englisch oder Deutsch ansehen^^

SAO ein zweites Mal ansehen? Gruselig. Mit hat das erste Mal schon gereicht. 
Schau lieber was vernünftiges wie Zankyou no Terror oder Death parade.


----------



## Gripschi (15. Oktober 2015)

Ich feiere den Manga von Tokyo Gouhl 

Der Anime war schon Top. Aber der Manga erst!

Danke Leob!!!

Hab nun  Band 1-6 daheim und bin bei der 3..

Und die Deutsche Synchro von TG ist auch ziemlich Gut. Selten so ne gehört neben Death Note.

Log Horizons Eng Dub ist auch sehr gut. Dort kann Ich micht nicht an dem Sub bzw. Stimmen der 2. Season gewöhnen.

Aktuell schau Ich jetzt Assasination Classroom und dann Accel World, wobei Ich den nicht im Eng Dub finde, falls einer ne Seite kennt...


----------



## Leob12 (15. Oktober 2015)

Jo der Manga ist ziemlich nice, sag ich ja^^ Und schlechter wird er nicht, ich hab Band 9 schon gelesen  

Wie ist Assassination Classroom? War ja zu Beginn ein ziemlicher Hype drum, aber irgendwie ist der ziemlich abgeflacht.


----------



## Robonator (15. Oktober 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Jo der Manga ist ziemlich nice, sag ich ja^^ Und schlechter wird er nicht, ich hab Band 9 schon gelesen
> 
> Wie ist Assassination Classroom? War ja zu Beginn ein ziemlicher Hype drum, aber irgendwie ist der ziemlich abgeflacht.




Fand den ziemlich witzig. Wirkt an machen stellen etwas langgezogen aber sonst ganz unterhaltsam^^


----------



## Leob12 (15. Oktober 2015)

Wow, das Ende von Rokka no Yuusha. Musste das wirklich sein? Wer es gesehen hat, weiß was ich meine.

Bis Minute 17:25 in der 12. Episode war der Anime eigentlich ziemlich gut, aber dann ging es rasant bergab. Ich hätte mir nicht erwartet dass der Anime ab der Hälfte ziemlich gut wird, schade drum, irgendwie.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (15. Oktober 2015)

Haha kommst du früh Leob ^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Oktober 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wow, das Ende von Rokka no Yuusha. Musste das wirklich sein? Wer es gesehen hat, weiß was ich meine.


Jap, ziemlicher Mist, den sie da fabriziert haben.
Zumal es da auch gar nicht um die Helden an sich geht sondern um irgendeinen nebensächlichen Bullshit, was irgendwie schade ist...

Naja, hab ja schon weiter oben erwähnt, dass ich das ganze eher mies fand...

Zumal man ja eher Kämpfe gegen Monster und sowas erwartet, wie in den ersten paar Folgen. Aber eben NICHT das, was hier passiert ist...
Das ist mal echt schäbig, find ich...

Anyway:
Shomin Sample schon geschaut? Recht netter Harem 1 Man, many girls Anime.
Auch Lance 'N Masque schaut soweit ganz gut aus. Könnte auf jeden Fall ziemlich episch werden.
Sakurako-san no Ashimoto ni wa Shitai ga Umatteiru war auch ganz OK. Mal schauen, was die nächste Folge so bringt.
Ganz kurz kann man das wohl als 'Bones auf japanisch' zusammenfassen. Mit den üblichen japanischen Darstellungen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (15. Oktober 2015)

@Stefan beim zweiten Abschnitt stimme ich nicht zu, dann wäre es fast wie jeder andere Fantasy Shounen. Einfach mit besseren Charakteren und nach meinem subjektiven Geschmack besseren Ost.

Das Rätseln war gut und gab der LN das was viele LN Reader in letzter Zeit gestört hat. Das Tempo, aber ich hatte auch bedenken und mit den jetzigen Sales wird es wohl kaum eine  Fortsetzung bekommen, leider. Währendessen Kirito nach Gerüchten ein drittes Mal auftauchen könnte. Am Schluss war Rokka no Yuusha lediglich ein Reset von Episode 5.


----------



## Leob12 (15. Oktober 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Jap, ziemlicher Mist, den sie da fabriziert haben.
> Zumal es da auch gar nicht um die Helden an sich geht sondern um irgendeinen nebensächlichen Bullshit, was irgendwie schade ist...
> Naja, hab ja schon weiter oben erwähnt, dass ich das ganze eher mies fand...
> Zumal man ja eher Kämpfe gegen Monster und sowas erwartet, wie in den ersten paar Folgen. Aber eben NICHT das, was hier passiert ist...
> Das ist mal echt schäbig, find ich...


Damit konnte ich mich eigentlich anfreunden. Das Verwirrspiel war schon recht gut gemacht. Aber was dann kommt, naja, mies. Hoffentlich gibts eine zweite Staffel. 
Naja, wieder ein Anime weniger auf meiner Liste, da hab ich schon schlechteres gesehen, weit schlechteres.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (16. Oktober 2015)

Naja für mich trotzdem ein toller Anime in der Sommersession. Ich bleib bis zur Szene mit Nachetania und dem Reveal das gleiche mit Charlotte und Psycho Pass Season 2. Komme trotzdem nicht darüber hinweg, ich dachte der Writer würde sich was überlegen über die Zeit aber nope...


----------



## soth (16. Oktober 2015)

Der Anime hält sich an perfekt die Vorlage, das Ende war absehbar.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (16. Oktober 2015)

Ja ist es leider sehen die Sales nicht gerade vielversprechend aus  Wollte gerne Band 2-4 in der nächsten Session. Naja dafür bleibt mehr Platz für andere Serien  mal schauen.


----------



## MetallSimon (16. Oktober 2015)

btw: hat jemand Tipps zum Jpanisch lernen? Hiragana und Katakana lerne ich grad, gibts da gute Möglichkeiten zu üben?


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Oktober 2015)

Boh ist Shinmai Maou no Testament BURST heftiger Scheiss geworden oO :O WTF?!


----------



## Ruptet (16. Oktober 2015)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> btw: hat jemand Tipps zum Jpanisch lernen? Hiragana und Katakana lerne ich grad, gibts da gute Möglichkeiten zu üben?



Solls nur Hobbymäßig sein ? Dann reichts, wenn du die Kana kannst - schau dir dazu mal die App Obenkyo an, sehr schön um sich Wartezeiten mit lernen zu vertreiben.
Nebenbei natürlich noch die Anreden, den Smalltalk etc. lernen, dazu gibts auch zahlreiche Audio-Beispiele zur Hilfe.
Hast das Alphabet drinnen, kannst du dir einfache Furigana Texte suchen (Texte, für die man keine Kanji können muss) und anfangen zu lesen, dabei ist es garnicht so wichtig, alles zu verstehen, es reicht, wenn du lesen kannst.
Mit dem Lesen der Wörter solltest du dann schon dein erstes Erfolgserlebnis haben und kurz darauf das zweite, denn wenn du Animes immer brav im Originalton geguckt hast, werden die viele Wörter schonmal bekannt vorkommen und einige wirst du auch direkt kennen - Such dir die Übersetzung, und du wirst die Wörter nicht mehr vergessen, WENN du am Ball bleibst - so lernt man Stück für Stück.

In der Regel hat man keinen Japaner parat, mit dem man tratschen kann und sonst kann man die Sprache auch kaum verwenden... wenn man nicht immer wieder mal lernt, vergisst man das ganze ziemlich schnell.

Soll es professioneller sein, kann ich dir nur zu einem Kurs raten - am besten "unterstützte" an Bildungseinrichtungen, denn Sprachkurse sind wirklich verdammt teuer.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (16. Oktober 2015)

Haha Schlachtfeld du Arschloch  J.C Staff unterhält mindestens mit Heavy Objects. Auch wenn ich es ein bisschen übertrieben gefunden habe, als der Heavy einfach drauf ging. Als wäre Selektivität ein Fremdwort.


----------



## Leob12 (19. Oktober 2015)

The Breaker und Area D gefallen mir richtig gut


----------



## fipS09 (19. Oktober 2015)

Kann jemand Steins Gate empfehlen? Find ich bis jetzt nicht schlecht, hab aber noch einiges vor mir


----------



## Gripschi (19. Oktober 2015)

Soll gut sein.

Ich bin jetzt bei Sidona no Kishi.

Sehr guter Anime mit Mechs und Sci Fi.

Einzig der Still ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, da Emotionen schlecht erkennbar sind Teils.
Aber die Charaktere und die Geschichte überzeugt mich.

Bin schon auf die 2. Staffel gespannt, da Ich die 1. Fast durchhab.


----------



## soth (19. Oktober 2015)

Ist halt komplett CGI ...

Steins;Gate ist klasse.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (19. Oktober 2015)

Ist ein toller Anime  Q: Ist Shiki empfehlenswert? Anime von 2006/8.


----------



## Gripschi (19. Oktober 2015)

Kennt einer ne Seite wo Ich die 2. Staffel schauen kann?

Find nur kack Qualität, sobald man Vollbild macht...


----------



## Robonator (19. Oktober 2015)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Kennt einer ne Seite wo Ich die 2. Staffel schauen kann?
> 
> Find nur kack Qualität, sobald man Vollbild macht...



Gleich kommt eh wieder einer der sagt man soll nicht auf solche Seiten gehen und lieber downloaden aber was solls >_>

Hier guck ich meinen krams meistens. 720-1080p je nach Anime. Ganz akzeptabel. 
Knights of Sidonia | HD Episodes | Anime Haven


----------



## soth (19. Oktober 2015)

Taiyo hats gemacht und Underwater.

Shiki gefällt mir persönlich.


----------



## Leob12 (19. Oktober 2015)

Man, Haikyu!! 2 macht echt richtig Spaß. Hätte ich nicht gedacht dass sie sich nach Staffel 1 so steigern können.


----------



## Ruptet (20. Oktober 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Ist ein toller Anime  Q: Ist Shiki empfehlenswert? Anime von 2006/8.



Persönlich hat mir shiki auch sehr gut gefallen, wenn dir das Genre passt anschauen, kann man nichts falsch machen.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Oktober 2015)

Der Knochenprinzessin-Anime sieht recht interessant aus. Die ersten zwei Episoden im Zug angesehen. Mir gefällt der Ansatz, die Optik ist auch ziemlich gut und manche Szenen sind einfach nur komisch.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Oktober 2015)

So, kleines Fazit von mir zu Area D (1-4) sowie The Breaker (1-3 bzw 1-6, gibts ja als Doppelband). 
Gewohnte Qualität von Carlsen bei Area D. Die Story braucht noch ein bisschen, aber Potenzial ist definitiv da und die Charaktere sind interessant, vor allem die Fähigkeiten. Die Welt selbst bringt auch einige Geheimnisse die ich gerne erfahren würde. Die Qualität der Zeichnungen ist auch sehr gut, extrem detailreich. 
The Breaker, wie hier schon geschrieben, braucht am Anfang etwas Zeit wegen der Story, aber auch da ist sehr viel Potenzial vorhanden. Mit dem Martial-Arts Genre hatte ich bis jetzt wenig am Hut, aber wenn man Action mag trifft sich das perfekt. Ungewohnt sind die koreanischen Namen, aber man gewöhnt sich dran. Die Zeichnungen finde ich auch hier sehr gelungen. Cover und generell die Qualität vom Band ist jetzt nicht herausragend, aber so im Regal sehen die Bände schon ganz edel aus. Die Cover finde ich richtig stylisch. 

Jo, im Grunde bin ich wirklich zufrieden mit meinen bisherigen Mangas bzw dem Manwha. 
Leider bin ich bei Berserk bei dem letzten aktuell auf Deutsch verfügbaren Band angekommen, das gleiche gilt für AoT und Tokyo Ghoul. Area D ist bis Band 7 bestellt, The Breaker bis Band 5 (Fortsetzung ist aber schon erhältlich). 
Dann heißt es jetzt wohl ein bisschen warten. In der Zwischenzeit werde ich mal die ersten beiden LNs von NGNL lesen, die hab ich schon so lange bei mir herumliegen. 

Zu den Animes: 
Mahouka kokkou no rettusei, optisch und musikalisch richtig cool, so ganz wurden meine Erwartungen (bin bei Episode 7) noch nicht erfüllt, ich hatte mir mehr Action erhofft. 
Guilty Crown fesselt mich noch überhaupt nicht, mal sehen, werde ich aber wohl anschauen.^^ 
Danach steht definitiv FMA:B am Programm. Oder Overlord oder Zetsuen no Tempest. Ja ich weiß, First World Problems.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Oktober 2015)

Ich würds in der Reihenfolge machen:
Overlord
Zetsuen no Tempest
Full Metal Teil.


----------



## Ruptet (25. Oktober 2015)

Ich find One-Punch Man so genial 

Zusammen mit Noragami die einzigen Animes die ich momentan verfolge.
Letzten auch Mahouka angeschaut, ebenfalls sehr nett und sehenswert - dazu dann auch noch ....  ..... "a boring world where the concept of dirty jokes doesn't exist"


----------



## Leob12 (25. Oktober 2015)

Shimoneta ist ganz witzig, teilweise etwas übertrieben, aber die Idee ist nett und cool umgesetzt. Vor allem das dann noch so viel zensiert wurde, ein lustiges Stilmittel. Den Seehund fand ich ganz nett (wer die Szene gesehen hat wird wissen was ich meine^^). 

Wenn du etwas Action und Spannung willst, schau dir HxH an. Lass dich vom kindlichen Hauptcharakter nicht täuschen. Einerseits ist er hart im nehmen, andererseits ist der Anime selbst ziemlich blutig. Dazu gibts ne richtig interessante Welt und vielfältige und interessante Charaktere. Dazu gibts keine Filler-Episoden. 
Ich selbst war ziemlich skeptisch und hab den Anime vorerst links liegen gelassen, eben wegen des Hauptcharakters. Irgendwie einer meiner größten Fehler bezüglich Anime/Manga^^


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (26. Oktober 2015)

Hab gerade mit Hellsing (nicht Ultimate) angefangen. Nach der ersten Episode dachte ich, dass es richtig gut wird. Aber die Officer-Frau nervt einfach nur... Nur am rumheulen.  Sowas kann ich nicht ab.... Hätten sich nur auf alucard konzentrieren sollen.


----------



## xNeo92x (27. Oktober 2015)

@Loeb12 
Warum liest du die Mangas nicht einfach online? Oder kannst du kein Englisch?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (27. Oktober 2015)

@Neo92 weil es sich von Hand auch lesen lässt und so die Serie unterstützt wird?


----------



## Leob12 (27. Oktober 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> @Loeb12
> Warum liest du die Mangas nicht einfach online? Oder kannst du kein Englisch?


Weil ich ohnehin genug online lese und gewisse Mangas einfach etwas unterstützen will, ganz einfach. Mein Englisch ist gut genug, mach dir darum bitte keine Sorgen.

Ich verstehe aber den Sinn deines Post nicht. Empfiehlst du auch jemandem, der sich DVDs kaufen will, sich diese einfach online anzusehen?


----------



## Gripschi (13. November 2015)

Hab heut Berserk geholt und tja...direkt in einen Ritt die 400+ Seiten


----------



## Leob12 (13. November 2015)

Ich finde den Manga großartig. Vor allem sind die Zeichnungen richtig schön detailreich. Guts ist ein super Protagonist, auch wenn er am Anfang ziemlich kalt rüberkommt. Aber es wird alles erklärt und es kommen einige geile Gegner und Kämpfe.


----------



## Robonator (13. November 2015)

Hält der Anime da mit? Bin mir noch unsicher was ich als erstes anfange.


----------



## Hänschen (13. November 2015)

Gibt's irgendwo eine Liste mit Anime Filmen im Stil von Akira, Paprika, JinRo etc. ?

Also mit Abenteuer, Scify, evtl. Vampire etc. aber bessere Produktionen kein Trash ...


----------



## Leob12 (13. November 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hält der Anime da mit? Bin mir noch unsicher was ich als erstes anfange.


Ich habe zuerst die Filme gesehen. Dann  den Manga gelesen. Der Anime ist schon relativ alt, aber ich hab ihn nicht angeschaut und spüre auch keinen Drang danach. Der Manga ist einfach toll, bietet sehr viel Lesestoff der mich hervorragend unterhalten hat. 
Die 3 Filme selbst decken nur einen Story Arc ab. Dieser selbst ist eher in der Mitte der Mangaerzählung. Man kann der Handlung trotzdem ohne Probleme folgen.

Was hält die Community eigentlich von der neuen Season? 
Ich verfolge aktuell nur Haikyuu wöchentlich, beim Rest sammle ich ein paar Folgen. The worst one, Asterisk, One Punch Man haben mich bisher überzeugt. Noragami muss ich die erste Season noch anschauen und K Return of Kings verlangt noch den Film. 
Kann wer etwas zu Crimson Moon sagen?


----------



## Kinguin (20. November 2015)

Also der Manga Berserk fetzt einfach,kam endlich mal dazu  (@Leob danke für den Tipp ^^)


----------



## Leob12 (20. November 2015)

Kein Problem. Kentaro Miura hat da wirklich eine tolle Geschichte erschaffen. 
Vor allem haben die originalen Manga-Ausgaben einen ganz schönen Wert. Die gehen locker für 50€ und mehr weg.


----------



## Leob12 (22. November 2015)

Momentan sitze ich grade an Bleach. Die Filler lasse ich aus, und bin bei Folge 59. Bankai war gerade voll angesagt. 
Hat zwar seine Schwächen als Anime, aber immer wieder lustige Momente und die Kämpfe sind ziemlich gut. Finde den Soul Society Arc generell richtig gut. Erinnert mich mit den vielen verschiedenen und doch verknüpften Schauplätzen und Personen an den finalen Teil des Chimera-Ant Arc in HunterxHunter. 

Aber nach dem Soul Society Arc werde ich entweder Overlord fortsetzen (1. Episode geschaut) oder Gangsta abschließen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (22. November 2015)

Ach welche Nostalgie. Bleach hatte ich nur den ersten Teil, bis Rukia und der Kriegserklärung von Aizen und dessen Tod angesehen, sowohl Manga und Anime. 

Der Manga hat mich mit den Sternrittern nicht überzeugt und verweilt zurzeit im Nirgendwo.

Zurzeit One Punch Man, Asterisk und HxH, auf meinem neuen TV und passenden Sofa mit Schlaffunktion, am geniessen ^^ 

Schönen Abend


----------



## Leob12 (22. November 2015)

HxH würde ich auch gerne mal wieder ansehen. Yorknew City und Chimera Ant waren als Arcs wirklich großartig. 
Leider geht beim Manga nichts weiter, deswegen auch der Name HiatusxHiatus.


----------



## Kinguin (22. November 2015)

Ja hab ich gemerkt Leob,dann lieber die Doppelbänder bei den Preisen.
So habe mir den 1.Film von Digimon Adventure Tri angeschaut,war ein guter Auftakt für die neue Reihe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (22. November 2015)

@Kinguin da wird einem wörtlich die Kindheit in das Gesicht gedrückt. Immer am Nachmittag auf RTL2  War das einzig Brauchbare an diesem Sender.


----------



## Kinguin (22. November 2015)

Ja das stimmt.Digimon Adventure war mein 1.Anime,auch wenn es rückblickend ein schlechter gewesen nime ist.Also durch zahlreiche Plotholes,Logiklücken usw aber man hat es als Kind eben anders wahrgenommen.Und letzten Endes ist eine Kinderserie,die in aller erster Linie dazu diente,dass Digimon Merchandise zu verkaufen.  ^^

Bin jedenfalls zufrieden mit Digimon Tri,mal sehen wie kommenden 5 Filme noch werden.Mir gefällt btw auch der neue Stil sehr sowie die  Animationen 
12.März 2016 kommt der 2.Teil Determination,ein Poster gibt es auch schon dazu 



Spoiler



mit Vikemon,Rosemon, (Joe/Mimi Fokus?),welche gegen Imperialdramon wohl kämpfen


----------



## Leob12 (23. November 2015)

Plotholes? Wer achtet denn da darauf in dem Alter? 
Die Kämpfe waren cool, die Digimon mit der tollen Welt und es gab zumindest Überraschungen und auch wirklich traurige Szenen. Deswegen war für mich Digimon das bessere Pokemon, zumindest vom Anime her. Als Angemon zum Beispiel wieder zum Ei wurde, das war damals neu für mich. Ein "guter Charakter" geht drauf, nicht ganz, aber dennoch. Und den Kampf von Wargreymon gegen Piedmon, das war cool. Aber auch Myotismon, Etemon oder Puppetmon waren als Antagonisten echt gut, zumindest für damalige Verhältnisse.


----------



## Kinguin (23. November 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Plotholes? Wer achtet denn da darauf in dem Alter?
> Die Kämpfe waren cool, die Digimon mit der tollen Welt und es gab zumindest Überraschungen und auch wirklich traurige Szenen. Deswegen war für mich Digimon das bessere Pokemon, zumindest vom Anime her. Als Angemon zum Beispiel wieder zum Ei wurde, das war damals neu für mich. Ein "guter Charakter" geht drauf, nicht ganz, aber dennoch. Und den Kampf von Wargreymon gegen Piedmon, das war cool. Aber auch Myotismon, Etemon oder Puppetmon waren als Antagonisten echt gut, zumindest für damalige Verhältnisse.



Habe doch selbst gesagt,dass man in dem Alter drauf nicht achtet ,also warum fragst du eigentlich ? 
Ich wollte auch nicht behaupten,dass Digimon Adventures grundsätzlich schlecht war.Trotzdem sollte man sich nicht von Nostalgie blenden lassen,bei einem Rewatch wird einem eben als Fan klar,dass Adventures storytechnisch nicht berauschend war.Habe in den Zusammenhang auch nie so ganz die Kritik zu den anderen Staffeln wie Tamers/Frontiers verstanden.Digimon wollte schon damals mehr als nur eine einfache Kinderserie sein,dementsprechend kann man schon bisschen was erwarten.Bin jedenfalls froh,dass Tri sich um mehr bemüht.

So habe jetzt endlich mal Attack on Titans angefangen,nach monatelangen Drängen von Freunden  Aber fängt cool an.^^

PS: Den Pokemon Anime zu schlagen ist auch nicht schwer.Die Serie ging mir persönlich schon ab Folge 10 als Kind auf den Geist.


----------



## Leob12 (23. November 2015)

Es war mehr eine rhetorische Frage^^ 

Klar braucht man sich nicht von der Nostalgie blenden lassen, aber der Anime war halt für Kinder und auch sehr kinder freundlich. DBZ gabs damals ja nur um 19:15 und am Nachmittag gabs erst einige Zeit später blutigere Serien wie One Piece oder Inuyasha. Naruto war ja komplett zensiert. 
Aber eben diese Zielgruppe achtet nicht auf Plotholes, und davon abgesehen gabs einiges was man als Kind von Digimon hatte lernen können, sowas wie Freundschaft, Ehrlichkeit usw. Was ich damit sagen will ist das es unter der Oberfläche auch etwas Substanz gab. Natürlich kann man das auch nicht mit Animes wie Parasyte oder Rainbow vergleichen, aber die sind einfach für ein anderes Publikum gemacht. 

Aber nach Adventures wurde es doch etwas düsterer. 
Adventures 2 hatte mit den schwarzen Ringen, den Digimon aus den schwarzen Türmen (Blackwargreymon, mein Lieblingsdigimon) und danach mit Malomyotismon etwas mehr auf der Antagonisten-Seite zu bieten. 
Tamers mochte ich auch richtig gerne. Das neue Setting hat mir gefallen, die Digimon waren cool. Impmon, Calumon, die Devas und zum Schluss mit Leomon und den Sourveränen. 
Frontier dagegen konnte ich nicht ausstehen. Opening war cool, aber für mich wars nur ein Verschnitt der ersten Staffel, die Digimon waren eher lahm auch wenn die Gegner zum Schluss ganz gut waren. 
Savers fand ich in Ordnung, es war mehr auf Action und die Digitationen von Agumon waren gut. Leider ging man zu wenig auf die königlichen Ritter ein. 

AoT ist ziemlich gut, optisch toll und ziemlich blutig. Aber du hättest auch den Manga lesen können, der ist viel weiter als der Anime, der ja 2016 fortgesetzt wird. Der Anime hält sich trotzdem ziemlich gut an den Manga, auch wenn die Titanen im Manga etwas düsterer rüberkommen und im Anime etwas mehr auf Action ausgerichtet sind (hat auch jemand der beim Animationsstudio arbeitet in einem Interview gesagt), passt aber trotzdem. 
Wenn dir Eren nicht auf die Nüsse geht (was vorkommen kann, ich spreche nicht für mich aber viele können sich mit ihm nicht anfreunden) und du lange genug durchhältst bekommt einen Badass präsentiert, der einfach nur geil ist. Du wirst wissen wen ich meine wenn es soweit ist. Der beliebteste Charakter der Serie, nicht ohne Grund.


----------



## Kinguin (23. November 2015)

Mit komplexen Animes wollte ich Digimon nicht vergleichen,das Niveau muss Digimon auch nicht erreichen.
Bin trotzdem der Überzeugung,dass es eben auch objektive Kriterien für eine gute Story gibt.Dazu zählen Dinge wie ein gewisser Aufbau,ein roter Faden,konsequente Charaktere und eben keine Logiklücken.Und das dürfen auch "kindgerechte" Serien beachten,aber wie gesagt Digimon war eben nicht nur eine Kinderserie,und du erwähntest es bereits.Digimon wollte etwas vermitteln an seine Zuschauer.Nur muss man das auch vernünftig verpacken und das war bei Adventure 1 eben nicht so der Fall.Ich mag die Serie trotzdem,weil sie mir ein Lächeln an meine Kindheit (wie so viele Dinge) zaubert.Pure Nostalgie eben 



Spoiler



Ja Adventures 02 hatte zumindest eine Art roten Faden (Saat der Finsternis),aber auch hier wieder sehr komisch umgesetzt und wieder mit diversen Logiklücken und offenen Fragen (Armor Eier,Dunkles Meer,Milleniummon,Ryo,Dragomon,Daemon der Hass hallo?) .
Zudem ich mich mit den neuen Charakteren überhaupt nicht anfreunden konnte (Iori,Miyako und Daisuke) ,die waren aber auch wirklich katastrophhal ausgearbeitet.Ken und Wormmon waren da wirklich noch am besten,neben Blackwargreymon natürlich (ok Wargreymon ist auch eins meiner Lieblinge) .Myotismon konnte ich nie ernst nehmen um ehrlich zu sein.Zwar wurde immer wieder betont,dass er sadistisch und brutal sei ,aber es wurde wirklich selten gezeigt.Und auch generell war er halt nur der simple Bösewicht,böse weil böse wie die meisten Antagonisten in Digimon Adventure 1.Das Schlimme bei ihm war das viele nervige Gequatsche,was man sich dabei gedacht hat....Sein Comeback in 02 habe ich überhaupt nicht gut gefunden.



Tamers war da schon besser,es gab einen klaren roten Faden,kaum offene Fragen in der Story und die Charaktere waren wirklich gut ausgearbeitet,selbst die Digimonpartner wiesen besondere Charakterzüge auf.Gut lag wohl daran,dass man sich nur auf 3 Menschen+3 Digimon konzentriert hat.Zudem Tamers auch viel näher am Original Manga "Digimon V Tamers" dran war.Bei Digimon Frontiers fand ich es recht cool,dass die Menschen auch mal wirklich mitgekämpft haben statt nur zu "chearleaden" (wie bei Tamers am Ende).Aber die Digimons haben mir teilweise auch nicht so gefallen,und ab der 2.Hälfte wurde es mir dann doch zu lahm.Auch wenn Lucemon schon interessant war,generell wünsche ich mir mehr Fokus auf den 7 Demonen Lords wie in einigen Videospielen.

PS : zu AoT,also ich finde die Animeumsetzung bisher ganz gut,wie der Manga ist werde ich mir später mal anschauen. ^^


----------



## Leob12 (23. November 2015)

Naja es war halt kindgerecht verpackt. Und wie du sagst, der Anspruch war gar nicht da. Außerdem war es in erster Linie Werbung für Merchandise, ich weiß nicht ob es da überhaupt eine Vorlage gab aus vielleicht ein Videospiel. 

Malomyotismon selbst fand ich auch nicht so toll, eher den gesamten Schluss in der Digiwelt mit all den verschiedenen Digimon und der Musik: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMDf6-8yLWU&ab_channel=HeyTinaay

Bei der zweiten Staffel wird mir auf ewig die DNA-Digitation von Ex-Veemon und Stingmon in Erinnerung bleiben. Paildramon war neben Blackwargreymon wirklich mein Lieblingsdigimon der zweiten Staffel. Lag vermutlich auch an der Musik beid er Digitation.


Bei Tamers haben die Menschen doch auch mitgekämpft, zumindest auf dem Mega-Level. Gallantmon fand ich hier am besten. Ansonsten halt noch Beelzemon, Taomon und Renamon. 

Ich muss zugeben dass ich nie ein Digimonspiel gespielt habe sondern nur den Anime kenne. Hatte mal ein paar Karten, aber das wars schon^^
Ach ja, Digimon Rumble Arena 2 haben wir damals auf der PS2 gesuchtet, nicht dass ich das vergesse.


----------



## Kinguin (23. November 2015)

Verstehe ich jetzt nicht,du hast doch selbst vorher gesagt,dass Digimon bestimmte Werte sowie eine Moral vermitteln wollten.   Und das stimmt ja auch,also doch ein gewisser Anspruch war schon da.Deshalb erwähne ich halt diese krasse Inkonsistenz in Adventures Universum.Und Jain,die ersten paar Folgen dienten wirklich nur dazu das Merchandise zu bewerben.Aber das Grundprinzip kam so gut an,dass man sich dazu entschied die Serie auszubauen.Nur hat man anfangs sich da wenig Mühe gegeben.Eine Vorlage gab es tatsächlich,und zwar in Form des Mangas "Digimon V Tamer",der Ursprung des Digimon Franchises.
Die Musik ist wirklich schön gewesen,hat man früher als Kind echt mitgefiebert. ^^ Die Spiele habe ich allerdings kaum gespielt,kann dazu nur wenig sagen.

PS: Du hast mich missverstanden,ich bezog mich mit dem gemeinsamen Kämpfen auf das Ende Tamers + Frontier.Gallantmon,Shinegreymon und paar andere Haupt Megas mochte ich nie,also optisch.


----------



## Leob12 (23. November 2015)

Shinegreymon fand ich ganz ok, es war halt nicht mehr ganz so kindlich. Aber ich verstehe wenn es viele nicht mögen. 
Aber die 5. Staffel war einfach anders ausgerichtet als die vorigen. Da stand jetzt die Action komplett im Vordergrund. Deshalb auch eher die humanoiden Digimon. Damit lässt sich in Kämpfen einfach mehr anfangen als mit bspw Metalgarurumon. 

Btw: 
Winter Anime Season 2016 steht vor der Tür: 
http://myanimelist.net/anime/season/2016/winter

Irgendwas gutes dabei? 
*-Ajin* sieht interessant aus, hab schon überlegt den Manga zu kaufen. 
*-Gate * wird fortgesetzt. Da hab ich glaub ich bei Episode 6 oder 7 aufgehört als ich wusste das es erst später fortgesetzt werden würde. 
*-Durarara!! *bekommt das Finale. Die bisherige zweite Staffel ist auf meiner Platte, jetzt warte ich noch auf das Ende und schau mir dann die 36 Episoden an. Fand die erste Staffel ziemlich gut. 
*-Dagashi Kashi *sieht im Grunde interessant aus, mal sehen was daraus wird. 
*-Prince of Stride: Alternative *wird von Madhouse produziert. Hört sich interessant an, bin gespannt. 

Das wären die einzigen die mich auf den ersten und zweiten Blick interessieren. Aber so ein richtiger Kracher ist nicht dabei finde ich, Potenzial ist jedenfalls da. 
Aber die Herbstseason schätze ich stärker ein. Alleine schon wegen den doch eher großen Serien wie Haikyu, Owari no Seraph und den beiden überraschend guten "Zwillingen" Gakushen Toshi Asterisk und Rikudai Kishi no Cavalry. Und natürlich One Punch Man. Selten so gelacht, Episode für Episode, kombiniert mit astreinen Kampfszenen. Die machen optisch richtig viel her.

Edit: Digimon tri. angeschaut, zumindest den ersten Film. Thema sagt mir schonmal zu, Optik passend, Sound astrein, schön das sie die alten Lieder behalten haben. 
Einzig der "Endkampf" war ziemlich bescheiden, zumindest der Weg dahin. 

TOEI zeigt mal endlich das sie was drauf haben. Dragon Ball Super will ich mir nicht ansehen, sieht aus wie ein Fanart.


----------



## Gripschi (24. November 2015)

Sehe grad Dragon Ball Z Kai.

Also Gokus Stimme im Deutschen PP passt nicht so recht. Eigentlich alle passen nicht so.
Da gefiel mir das Original besser.


----------



## Ruptet (24. November 2015)

Auf Gate freu ich mich richtig !

Bei Sekkou oys spricht mich das Cover an und vorallem die Sprecher, werd ich mir mal ansehen 
Ajin sieht auch nett aus und noch 2-3 wo ich mal ein Auge drauf haben werde, sonst nichts besonderes in Aussicht.


----------



## Leob12 (25. November 2015)

Schau mal lieber HxH. 

Nach der Prüfung heute die letzten paar Folgen des Soul Society Arcs in Bleach, dann ist Overlord dran.


----------



## Gripschi (25. November 2015)

Ich schau grad Mirai Nikki, der hat was, besonders die Pink Haarige ist sagen wir mal Besessen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (25. November 2015)

Ne Yandere halt. Was sie sich sogar angetan hat, ist...  naja, was man nicht alles für die Liebe tut.


----------



## Leob12 (25. November 2015)

Ich fand Mirai Nikki zum Schluss hin extrem grottig. Es war Potenzial da, aber wer einen weinerlichen Versager als Mainchar mag, wird damit glücklich.
Dazu kommen halt die Plotholes.

Edit: 
Nachdem ich zuletzt House of Cards auf Bluray gekauft habe, habe ich nun im Anime-Bereich nachgelegt. 
-Chihiros Reise in Zauberland 
-Mein Nachbar Totoro 
-Prinzessin Mononoke
-Redline (aktuell für 13€ statt 26€ auf Amazon)

Das wird es vorerst auch bleiben. 
Redline hab ich bisher nur im Stream gesehen, zum Teil, fand ich sehr unterhaltsam. 
Und zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen bis auf Chihiro keinen der beiden anderen Ghibli-Filme gesehen zu haben  Wir jedenfalls nachgeholt. 
Jetzt muss vor oder zu Weihnachten nur mehr ein Bluray-Player her, aber die normalen DVDs will ich irgendwie nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## Ruptet (25. November 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Schau mal lieber HxH.
> 
> Nach der Prüfung heute die letzten paar Folgen des Soul Society Arcs in Bleach, dann ist Overlord dran.



Ok ! Jetzt zieh ich es wirklich durch  nach Episode 10 gefällt es mir ganz gut, nur Gon und Killua sind nicht mein Fall, die Art Charakter mag ich weniger, aber ist kein Problem.
Bleach, sehr gut !


----------



## Leob12 (26. November 2015)

Die großartigen Arcs kommen noch  
Und im Laufe der Zeit lernt man Gon und Killua zu mögen. 
Bei mir war der Punkt beim letzten Kampf Gon´s bei der Hunter-Prüfung gekommen  Im Laufe der Story wird auch erklärt warum er so stur ist^^


----------



## Ruptet (27. November 2015)

Meinst seinen Kampf mit Hanzo, oder das "richtige" Ende, weil es ja heißt, die Prüfung habe gerade erst begonnen - Aber so weit bin ich dann wohl noch nicht.
Na mich stört vorallem dass Killua so ein Sasuke Verschnitt ist und Gon ein typischer Naruto  Dann noch diese Art "Kinder der Prophezeiung" die alles in Rekordzeit lernen und zerlegen .... ein Grund wieso ich in meinem fav. Anime Bleach auch Ichigo nicht besonders mag, im Grunde ist der Gon - nur cooler.
Aber der Rest gefällt mir, werd ich aufjedenfall zuende schauen  Episode 34 übrigens.


----------



## Leob12 (27. November 2015)

Ja der Kampf mit Hanzo. Fand ich gut gemacht wie er durch seine Sturköpfigkeit ans Ziel gekommen ist. 
Die eigentliche Prüfung beginnt erst, ja, das stimmt. Was sie bisher während der Prüfung gemacht haben ist ein Kinderspiel. Einen Vorgeschmack dazu bekommst du in der Heaven's Arena. 
Das Gon talentiert ist muss man so hinnehmen. Immerhin spielt der Anime da gleich mit offenen Karten. 
Killua kam mir am Anfang auch wie Sasuke vor, allerdings ändert sich das und warum er anfangs so handelt wird später noch erklärt. Killua kommt halt aus einer saustarken Familie und hat halt etwas Talent geerbt. Außerdem wurde er ja schon trainiert. Aber er ist keineswegs so OP wie er am Anfang vielleicht rüberkommt. 
Glaub aber nicht dass es mit den beiden so weitergeht, das Schema neuer Gegner --> Niederlage --> Training --> Sieg wie in Bleach trifft so nicht zu. Auch kein "ich glaub ganz fest an den Sieg" und dann bekommt er ein Power-Up, gibts auch nicht. Die Protagonisten rennen sehr wohl in Gegner, die um Klassen besser sind. Hisoka wär dafür schon ein Beispiel, auch Illumi. Aber da kommen noch ganz andere Kaliber. Freu dich auf den Yorknew-Arc, da gehts richtig rund. Ab da kommen die richtigen Gegner und da gibts auch eine der meiner Meinung nach besten Kampfszenen in denen das neue Level der Figuren eindrucksvoll demonstriert wird. Du wirst glaub ich wissen was ich meine wenn du sie gesehen hast, die Szene blieb mir ziemlich gut in Erinnerung. 

Soviel nehme ich vorweg: Gon und Killua werden zwar stark, aber da gibts noch ganz andere Kaliber und das kommt auch genauso rüber. Bei anderen Animes trifft man zwar auch auf anfänglich überlegene Gegner nur weiß man, das der Hauptcharakter trotzdem irgendwie gewinnen wird. Bei HxH wusste ich: Das kann nicht gut ausgehen. Vor allem wird diese Überlegenheit auch sehr gut dargestellt. Die Gegner sind keineswegs dämlich und überschätzen sich, nope, man weiß einfach dass sie stärker sind und der "gute" Charakter von Anfang an auf verlorerem Posten steht. 
Genau das macht den Reiz aus bei dem Anime. Und genau das ist ein Grund warum er für mich locker einer der besten Shonen ist. Es ist halt kein Dbz, yugioh, Naruto oder auch OP wo der Hauptcharakter halt immer irgendwie gewinnt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (27. November 2015)

Redline solltest du dir unbedingt zulegen. Habe sogar die Collecter Edition gekauft und bereue es kein Stück. Alles von Handgezeichnet und jeder macht was. Ein Film für den Abend mit Freunden wo Hirn gerne ausgeschaltet werden darf. Würde noch Bilder posten, bin aber auf der Arbeit.


----------



## Robonator (27. November 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Redline solltest du dir unbedingt zulegen. Habe sogar die Collecter Edition gekauft und bereue es kein Stück. Alles von Handgezeichnet und jeder macht was. Ein Film für den Abend mit Freunden wo Hirn gerne ausgeschaltet werden darf. Würde noch Bilder posten, bin aber auf der Arbeit.



Nicht zu vergessen ein, meiner Meinung nach, verdammt guter Soundtrack  Hör den auch so immer mal wieder


----------



## Leob12 (27. November 2015)

So, die DVDs sind da. 
Kleiner Schönheitsfehler: Kein Bluray-Player im Haus 
Wird dann gegen Weihnachten nachgeholt. Nur weiß ich nicht ob es ein Laufwerk oder Player werden soll :>


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (27. November 2015)

Sehr gut  Keine Ps3 noch Zuhause rumliegen?


----------



## Leob12 (27. November 2015)

Hatte eine Xbox 360^^ 
Also nö, nirgends ein Bluray-Player in Sicht. 

Schade, aber so steigt die Vorfreude. 
Hab sowieso noch genug Animes die ich anschauen muss. Overlord, Episode 7. Bisher ganz witzig, aber so richtig Klick hat es noch nicht gemacht. Aber Potenzial ist da. 
Danach ist Noragami dran. Warum? Ganz einfach, ich hab irgendwo auf Facebook dieses Bild gesehen: 
http://www.entravity.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/noragami-bishamon.jpg
Da dachte ich: "Ok, schau ich mir mal an"^^ Schieb den Anime sowieso schon zu lange vor mir her.


----------



## Gripschi (27. November 2015)

Leob ich würde nen Player nehmen bzw beim Laufwerk schau das passende Software bei sonst hast du keine Freude mit.


----------



## Leob12 (27. November 2015)

Wenn nur Retail und kein Bulk, darüber bin ich mir im klaren^^ denke auch dass es ein Player wird


----------



## Kinguin (27. November 2015)

Also AoT fetzt echt ordentlich,und nein damit meine ich nicht nur das Blutgespritze,was aber hier wunderbar passt.Es ist fesselnd,die Kämpfe toll inszeniert,und das Ganze recht tiefsinnig.Bisher gefällt es mir echt gut,ich verstehe jetzt so langsam,warum die Serie so beliebt ist. 

Äußere mich mal wieder kurz zum neusten One Piece Chapter:


Spoiler



Also der Zou Arc ist einfach nur genial bisher,Infos pur auch wenn Sanji erstmal von der Fläche ist.Verdammt ob das mit seinem "Only Alive" Steckbrief zusammenhängt und der Möglichkeit,dass er aus adligen Hause kommt?Oder viel simpler das Ganze?
Naja jedenfalls sind die Minks einfach nur coole Gestalten,und wir kriegen schon mal ein Einblick in die Hierarchie von Kaidos Truppe.Jack ist dabei einer der Top3 Kommandanten,und jeder diese 3 hat nochmal 2-3 weitere Unterkommandanten.Jeder der 3 stellt indirekt eine Naturkatastrophe dar,Jack der Mammut, in diesem Falle die Dürre.Ich freue mich riesig,dass Zoankräfte wieder mehr in den Fokus geraten.Erinnert mich an den CP9 der beste Arc von OP imo.^^
Um den Ninja Raizou wird nach vor ein Geheimnis gemacht,bin gespannt was ihn betrifft


----------



## Ruptet (28. November 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Hatte eine Xbox 360^^
> Also nö, nirgends ein Bluray-Player in Sicht.
> 
> Schade, aber so steigt die Vorfreude.
> ...



Noragami ist top ! Guter nächster Kandidat 

@Kinguin ; was ist AoT ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (28. November 2015)

Attack on Titan resp. Shingeki No Kyojin


----------



## Ruptet (28. November 2015)

Ach...ja da hätte ich auch draufkommen können  Danke


----------



## Leob12 (29. November 2015)

Overlord war wider Erwarten jetzt nicht so der Bringer. Vor allem kommt keine zweite Staffel nehme ich an. 

Noragami fängt aber schonmal ganz gut an. Schon lustig der kleine Kriegsgott den niemand kennt^^ 
Vor allem hat mich mal wieder sein Voice Actor Hiroshi Kamiya begeistert.
Yuuki Kaji ist auch dabei als Voice Actor eines der Hauptcharaktere dabei. 

Hoffentlich geht es so weiter wie bisher. Die Voraussetzungen sind schonmal da


----------



## MetallSimon (30. November 2015)

Noragami find ich genial
Erinnert mich auch etwas an Monogatari. Kennt da jemand noch was in der Richtung?


----------



## Ruptet (1. Dezember 2015)

Sooooooooo durch mit HxH !



Spoiler



HxH ist im großen und ganzen ein ganz guter Anime, ABER !!!! soviel ungenutztes Potential, dass es fast schon weh tut. Was ist mit Hisoka ? Was mit Illumi ? Was mit der kompletten Phantom Troupe und ihrem Anführer ? MAN SIEHT GARNICHTS ... NICHTS, das was man sieht, ist nichtmal erwähnenswert. 90% der interessanten Charaktere wurden einfach mal ausgelassen bzw. kein Stück näher beleuchtet und andere werden einfach mal in der Luft hängen gelassen. 

Gon ist für mich komplett uninteressant und extrem nervig.
Killua hat sich im Laufe des Animes zum Positiven gewandt.
Kurapika sieht man nach dem verhauten Phantom Troupe Arc zum Glück kaum mehr.
Leorio ist einfach Leorio, im positiven Sinne.
Aber bei einem hast du Recht @Leob12, während sie sich anfangs sehr schnell entwickelt haben, wurden ihnen später deutlich ihre Grenzen aufgezeigt und sie hatten im Grunde garkeinen Einfluss mehr auf die "richtigen" Gegner. Hat mir gut gefallen.

Emotional ist der Anime bei mir garnicht angekommen, es gab nur eine einzige Stelle, die mich wirklich gepackt hat - wo Meruem Komugi Danke sagt. (Der Chimera Ant Arc wurde leider arg in die Länge gezogen)

Auf die ganzen verschiedenen Nen-Klassen wird auch nicht besonders eingegangen.

Danke für den Tipp, kann man gesehen haben  Hier liegt noch sehr viel Potential...ob es irgendwann mal weitergeht ?


----------



## Leob12 (1. Dezember 2015)

Der Spitzname HiatusxHiatus kommt leider nicht von ungefähr. 
Der Manga geht ja weiter, ein paar Kapitel gibts ja die an das Ende des Animes anknüpfen. 

Das auf die Phantom Troupe Mitglieder nicht näher eingegangen wird liegt am Manga, dort passiert es auch nicht bzw soll wahrscheinlich noch kommen. 
Allerdings siehts dazu nicht gerade rosig aus:
?Hunter X Hunter? Manga Series Finally Finished? Japanese Book Stores Selling Complete Sets Of Yoshihiro Togashi's Comics After Long Hiatus! : TRENDING : Youth Health Magzine

Um es mal zu verdeutlichen wie weit die Story eigentlich schon sein könnte:
http://vignette4.wikia.nocookie.net...s_Chart.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20150915125927
Die 9 Kapitel von 2014 sind nicht im Anime. Ich habe sie nicht gelesen, aber da wird angedeutet dass es viel mehr zum Erzählen gäbe. 

Die blauen X sind Kapitel, die roten Kreise bedeuten kein Kapitel. 
Irrsinnig schade, denn die Welt gäbe so viel her, das Potenzial ist theoretisch fast unbegrenzt.


----------



## Ruptet (1. Dezember 2015)

Oh man wirklich schade...ja es ist wirklich viel zu viel ungenutztes Potential.
Der Anime hat irsinnig gute Wertungen und der Manga scheint auch alles andere als unbeliebt zu sein, wieso bricht man ab, wenn noch soviel offen ist.


----------



## Leob12 (1. Dezember 2015)

Ja leider. Wär nicht so oft und so lange Pause wäre der Manga vielleicht einer der großen wie Naruto, Bleach oder One Piece, da bin ich mir sicher. 
Der Mangaka leidet angeblich unter gesundheitlichen Problemen (lower back pain) und so weiter. Allerdings tut er sich damit absolut keinen Gefallen. Die Fans wären da, das Interesse ebenso, vor allem durch den neuen Anime von 2011. Wirklich schade dass da nichts weitergeht.


----------



## Tengri86 (1. Dezember 2015)

Kennt wer von euch Angel Densetsu? 

Ist bisschen Alt..aber kann ich wärmstes empfehlen


----------



## Kinguin (2. Dezember 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Sooooooooo durch mit HxH !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe mir die Serie auf Empfehlung vor einiger Zeit auch mal angeschaut und kann mich dir nur anschließen,viel verschenktes Potenzial.Dass der Autor sogar noch unter gesundheitlichen Problemen leidet,ist echt schade.....


----------



## Leob12 (2. Dezember 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Habe mir die Serie auf Empfehlung vor einiger Zeit auch mal angeschaut und kann mich dir nur anschließen,viel verschenktes Potenzial.Dass der Autor sogar noch unter gesundheitlichen Problemen leidet,ist echt schade.....



Seit dem Jahr 2006 (das ist miteingeschlossen) sind 96 Kapitel im Jump erschienen. 
https://hiatus-hiatus.rhcloud.com/
Seit fast einem Jahrzehnt ständig nur gesundheitliche Probleme... 

Selbst wenn nur jede dritte Woche ein Kapitel erschienen wäre, wären es noch gut 170 Kapitel gewesen. In 9 Jahren...


----------



## Ruptet (2. Dezember 2015)

Hoffen wir das beste, für seine Gesundheit und für das Bestehen der Serie 

Hab mir jetzt auch beide Filme angesehen, während Phantom Rouge vielversprechend anfängt, endet es ziemlich lahm, weil wieder nichts gescheites passiert bzw. das Potential einfach nicht genutzt wird. Am Ende wird wieder schön angestachelt Phantom Rouge vs. Kurapika und Unterstützer ... wieviele wohl auf diesen Showdown warten ? Ich persönlich von Anfang an. (Ich mein allein Feitans Kampf gegen diese Chimera Ant "Königin" macht sowas von Lust auf VIEL mehr und das ist nur einer von vielen)

The Last Mission is sowieso wieder das gleiche, soviel Potential mit On und den neuen Charakteren, sieht auch verdammt interessant aus und was macht man ? Wieder nichts.


----------



## Leob12 (2. Dezember 2015)

Feitan ist so ziemlich der genialste aus der Truppe. Hisoka würde ich auch gerne mal all out gehen sehen. Was er nun wirklich kann weiß man ja nicht. Aber er dürfte zumindest auf einem Niveau mit Illumi sein. Und wie stark der ist kann man ja auch nur erahnen wenn man sich ein Beispiel an den älteren Zoldycks nimmt. 
Die anderen Mitglieder sind ja auch irre stark. Phinks zum Beispiel, verdammt schnell, nicht gerade der hellste (Telefongespräch mit Kurapika^^) und auch noch wahnsinnig stark und kampferfahren. 
Eine der besten Szenen des ganzen Animes war finde ich jene als Gon und Killua aufgeflogen sind als sie die beiden Phantom Troupe Mitglieder verfolgt haben. Da dachte ich mir nur "oh sh*t". 
Schade wie es mit Uvo geendet hat, allerdings war der "Kampf" gegen die Shadow Beasts einfach nur episch. Die wurden so gehypt und dann so etwas.^^ Wie es passiert ist war schon ziemlich genial und hat die Phantom Troupe mal eben auf ein ganz anderes Level gehoben. 

Den Chimera-Ant Arc fand ich auch ziemlich gut. Vor allem ist die Vorstellung solcher Ameisen gruselig. Vor allem weil es im Anime auch logisch erklärt wurde. 
Am besten fand ich da das eindringen in den Palast. Als sie Youpi auf der Stiege getroffen haben. Den Royal Guard den ich ihnen am wenigsten gewünscht hätte.^^ Und die Sekunden danach wurden unglaublich gestreckt bzw aus vielen Perspektiven dargelegt. Und dann Dragon Dive. Der alte Zeno, sowas hätte ich von ihm nicht erwartet.


----------



## Kinguin (2. Dezember 2015)

Habe grade die letzte Folge AoT  geschaut und mir schwirren grad so einige Fragen,aber geht ja noch weiter mit Staffel 2 nächstes Jahr.Bin gespannt  

@ Leob 
Ich liege wohl richtig mit der Annahme,dass 



Spoiler



Levi


 dieser Badass Charakter ist,den du meintest ? 
Weiß aber nicht,was einige so gegen Eren haben.Also ich finde ihn ganz ok,habe schon weit schlimmere Hauptcharaktere gesehen, zB Sakura aus Naruto,wobei gut letztere ist auch katastrophal geschrieben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (2. Dezember 2015)

Naiver Bengel halt aber bekommt seine Entwicklung noch, sah man bereits ab dem Training im Camp und später auch durch andere Events sei gespannt Kinguin.


----------



## Ruptet (2. Dezember 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Feitan ist so ziemlich der genialste aus der Truppe. Hisoka würde ich auch gerne mal all out gehen sehen. Was er nun wirklich kann weiß man ja nicht. Aber er dürfte zumindest auf einem Niveau mit Illumi sein. Und wie stark der ist kann man ja auch nur erahnen wenn man sich ein Beispiel an den älteren Zoldycks nimmt.
> Die anderen Mitglieder sind ja auch irre stark. Phinks zum Beispiel, verdammt schnell, nicht gerade der hellste (Telefongespräch mit Kurapika^^) und auch noch wahnsinnig stark und kampferfahren.
> Eine der besten Szenen des ganzen Animes war finde ich jene als Gon und Killua aufgeflogen sind als sie die beiden Phantom Troupe Mitglieder verfolgt haben. Da dachte ich mir nur "oh sh*t".
> Schade wie es mit Uvo geendet hat, allerdings war der "Kampf" gegen die Shadow Beasts einfach nur episch. Die wurden so gehypt und dann so etwas.^^ Wie es passiert ist war schon ziemlich genial und hat die Phantom Troupe mal eben auf ein ganz anderes Level gehoben.
> ...





Spoiler



Oh ja, wie ich mich gefreut habe, dass wenigstens Feitan eine kleine "richtige" Kampfszene bekommt.
Hisoka ist von Anfang an einer meiner Favoriten, Illumi ist zwar creepy, aber extrem interessant.
Phinks mag ich auch und dazu noch Nobunaga, der hat ne sehr sympathische Art und immer diesen "Kein Bock, lass mich einfach in Ruhe" Gesichtsausdruck und ist wahrscheinlich auch alles andere als schwach.
Von den Zoldyks hat man leider auch nicht sehr viel gesehen, der Kampf gegen Chrollo hätte episch werden können. Hätte Hätte. Dafür gabs die schöne Szene, wo Silva Cheetu einfach mal zu Pfannkuchen verarbeitet, wo man es garnicht erwartet 

Du da Bleach geschaut hast, Kenpachis Stimme passt sowas von zu Youpi  Richtig nervenzehrend war dagegen dieser Teil, wo Knov die "Portale" gesetzt hat.



@Kingu, ich denke den meint er, also es ist der einzige, der mir gerade einfällt (Bilde ich mir die Ähnlichkeit zu Feitan nur ein ?)


----------



## Leob12 (3. Dezember 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Habe grade die letzte Folge AoT geschaut und mir schwirren grad so einige Fragen,aber geht ja noch weiter mit Staffel 2 nächstes Jahr.Bin gespannt
> 
> @ Leob
> Ich liege wohl richtig mit der Annahme,dass
> ...


 
Klar gibts nach der Staffel genug Fragen, die Handlung ist alles aber nicht abgeschlossen. Ich freue mich irrsinnig auf die zweite Staffel, da sollten ein paar richtig gute Kämpfe kommen. Aber es geht nicht mehr in diesem irren Tempo weiter, zumindest nicht was die Action betrifft.
Kannst ja den Manga lesen. Ich weiß nicht genau welche Kapitel der letzten Anime-Episode entspricht, aber wenn man Google bemüht kann man direkt einsteigen. Der Anime hält sich zum Glück recht genau an den Manga.

Ja, den meinte ich, gibt ja keinen anderen. Höchstens Mikasa, aber die ist noch unerfahren und teilweise naiv.^^

Eren finde ich auch ok. Er ist halt nicht der fehlerlose Überhero, sondern er hat halt viel mitgemacht und ganz ehrlich: Wer danach komplett gefestigt ist, der hat schon eher Probleme^^
Ich mag Eren jetzt als Hauptcharakter auch nicht so ganz, aber ich kann mich zumindest in Teilen in ihn hineinversetzen. Er musste doch einige schwierige Entscheidungen treffen und bereut die ein oder andere.

Vor allem jene in Verbindung mit Levi.


Spoiler



Neben dem Beginn mit dem Tod von Erens Mutter waren die drei Szenen die mir richtig Gänsehaut beschert haben jene als Levi den toten Körper von Petra sieht, mit dem Blick, als er dann den Female Titan im Alleingang absolut zerlegt und als Petras Vater ihn nach seiner Tochter fragt.


Wenn du etwas mehr über Levis Vergangenheit erfahren willst schau dir No Regrets an. Ist ziemlich gut finde ich. Beleuchtet die Zeit von Levi vor dem Survey Corps.

Mal ganz so nebenbei: War ich der einzige den die Musik von AoT so begeistert hat?
Guren no Yumyia, Reluctant Heroes (richtig geil) oder Vogel im Käfig.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMQeGubna3E&ab_channel=JoanBatista
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PuP7IkpRLU&ab_channel=190jaiden
Ich schwärme zwar sehr viel von Naruto, aber wenn ich mir die Tracks so durchhöre hat AoT da auch ähnlich viel zu bieten.



Ruptet schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler



Feitan hätte ich vorher auch gerne gesehen, aber der Kampf die Chimera Ant war schon sehr gut. Vor allem ist er ohne seine beiden Nenfähigkeiten schon irre gut. Aber Pain Packer und Rising Sun, ganz ehrlich, das ist schon zu OP^^
Allerdings kann er auch recht lustig sein.
Nobunaga hat etwas, auch wenn auch er nicht unbedingt der hellste Stern ist. Ich sag nur Gon und Killua xD
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3oGDxd6Jqg&ab_channel=HunterXPitou

Der Kampf gegen Chrollo hat ja nicht weitergehen dürften, sonst hätte ihn ja Kurapika nicht gefangen nehmen können. Allerdings weiß man auch noch nicht wie starke er wirklich ist. Zeno hat ihm jedenfalls Respekt gezollt, und das will schon was heißen.

Die Szene von Silva und Cheetu war genau richtig für die dämliche Ameise^^ Zeno hätte ihn aber so oder so zerlegt.

Jo, der Part mit Knov war richtig spannend. Es war eben nicht das typische "er wirds schon irgendwie schaffen"-Gefühl sondern man musste wenn er erwischt wird, dann wars das. Vor allem dass ein doch sehr erfahrener und starker Kämpfer so Bammel kriegt im Angesicht von dem Nen sagte nochmal eine ganze Menge aus.
Man wusste ja das die Royal Guards stark sind. Der zweite Auftritt von Pitou war ja schon, zumindest für mich, völlig unerwartet. Zumindest hätte ich nicht sowas erwartet. Ab da wusste ich dass die Royal Guards eigentlich nicht zu bezwingen sind, nicht für Gon und nicht für Killua. Und dabei blieb es zum Glück auch. Killua hätte gegen Youpi nie wirklich eine Chance und Gon gegen Pitou ohne die Transformation auch in keinster Weise.
Wen ich mit der Zeit wirklich zu mögen angefangen habe war Knuckle. Ganz ehrlich, der war schon irgendwie menschlich vom Verhalten her. Ich hab mir auch oft gedacht: Was würde ich in der Situation machen? Seine Nenfähigkeit ist auch richtig fies.


----------



## Gripschi (3. Dezember 2015)

Aja AoT, der Manga geht recht Interessant weiter. Zumal man sagen muss: Papier vergisst nie was.

Schaue Grade wieder mal Angel Beats.

One Punch Man ist der Anime für mich dieses Jahr.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (3. Dezember 2015)

@Leob12 nein du bist nicht der einzige  Der Komponierer hat auch Aldnoah.Zero, GC und weitere bekannte Animes komponiert. Der Soundtrack ist spitze und alles in .flac auf dem Datenspeicher. Favorit von SnK war auch Vogel im Käfig und das erste OP und zweite Ending.

@Gripschi als Serie ja, die Klischees treffen den Nagel auf den Kipf und das sich Madhouse drum kümmert, wärmt mir das Herz mit HxH und Redline. Als Film des Jahres war es für mich Psycho Pass und noch einer... Name leider vergessen.


----------



## Leob12 (3. Dezember 2015)

One Punch Man ist schon richtig gut. Ganz anders als erwartet hat der Anime doch etwas zu bieten. Die Kampfszenen sind richtig geil und witzig ist es obendrein. 

Anime des Jahres ist momentan Haikyu 2 und One Punch Man. 
Noragami Aragoto soll auch ziemlich gut sein, hab ich aber noch keine Folge gesehen.


----------



## Kinguin (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich warte erstmal auf Staffel 2,habe irgendwie eher Bock auf die Animeversion.^^ Btw Mikasa mag ich irgendwie auch,trotz ihrer komischen Art. 



Spoiler



Ja dieser Moment mit Levi,Petra und dann auch später mit ihrem Vater waren echt gut gemacht,generell finde ich aber Levi  interessant,Werde mir mal dieses Regrets anschauen.Was Eren betrifft,imo ist er sogar ein recht "menschlicher" Hauptcharakter.Viele Protagonisten scheinen egal wie viel Leid sie zu erfahren,daran überhaupt nicht zu Grunde zu gehen bzw das Ganze nicht richtig zu reflektieren.Mögen tue ich ihn zwar auch nicht,aber ihn hassen keineswegs.



Was die Soundtracks betrifft,finde generell das Animes sehr schöne Soundtracks immer haben.An Narutos kommen die von AoT allerdings nicht ran imo.


----------



## Leob12 (3. Dezember 2015)

Naja, Naruto hat den Vorteil halt einfach irre viele Soundtracks zu haben. Die Dichte von guten Soundtracks ist für mich bei AoT einfach höher. 

Es gibt schon Animes bei denen die Soundtracks, naja, sagen wir eher unaufdringlich sind^^ 

Herausstechen für mich: 
-Naruto
-AoT
-Kiseijuu
-Zankyou no Terror 
-Toradora (btw, hat wer einen ähnlich guten Anime in die Richtung? Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen der zur Abwechslung mal Romance/Drama/Comedy braucht.)

FT hat auch ein paar nette Soundtracks, aber es ist auch vieles dabei, was mir nicht gefällt.


----------



## xNeo92x (4. Dezember 2015)

Ich schwärme auch immer für die Naruto Soundtracks. Für mich ist dort die Dichte an guten Tracks am höchsten. Allerdings würde ich deiner Liste noch Bleach hinzufügen. Das hat IMHO nach Naruto sehr gute Tracks. Allerdings deutlich weniger.


----------



## Leob12 (4. Dezember 2015)

Bleach ht mich in der Hinsicht leider kaum beeindruckt, zumindest in den ersten 63Episoden.


----------



## xNeo92x (4. Dezember 2015)

Dann solltest du es schleunigst nachholen. Etwas später beim Espada Arc gibt es richtig gute Tracks.
Aber im ersten Arc gibt es doch auch gute Tracks. 
Never meant to be. 
Invasion (meistens wenn Kenpachi auftaucht xD). 
Später... Hollowed. Stand up be strong. 
Kann später noch mehr posten, wenn ich wieder daheim bin.


----------



## Ruptet (4. Dezember 2015)

Oh ja Bleach hat wirklich gute Soundtracks zu bieten, allerdings kommen die auch erst im Laufe der Serie bzw. muss einem der Stil auch gefallen. (Sind immer an den Arc angepasst)


----------



## Leob12 (4. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir ist da nichts wirklich hängen geblieben obwohl ich für so etwas auf jeden Fall zu haben bin. Irgendwie wie bei Angel Beats. Negativ ist mir nichts aufgefallen, aber in Erinnerung blieb mir halt wenig. Das erste Opening, wobei mir das auf Dauer etwas zu eintönig wird.


----------



## Kinguin (4. Dezember 2015)

Ich weiß gar nicht wie ihr da irgendwelche Favoriten wählen könnt,mir gefallen sehr viele Soundtracks unabhängig ob Bleach,OnePiece,Naruto oder whatever.
Finde die Japaner haben das einfach drauf mit der Musik,bei einigen kriege ich immer wieder richtige Gänsehaut. ^^


----------



## xNeo92x (4. Dezember 2015)

So, hier ein paar der besten:



Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FS1lKA2GNF0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qf1GbcB-wY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpkkpD-XALU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fRaWZji_Co
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2aM5btBLVU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rr3ex7qs0rA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3Vw2_mAxzk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bu2iW5HAg7s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj4wBGXgWXQ


----------



## Leob12 (4. Dezember 2015)

Ich weiß nicht, One Piece fällt hier irgendwie ab, zumindest im Vergleich zu Naruto, Attack on Titan oder Kisejuu. 
Wie ich zu der "Liste komme"? Watchlist und dann hab ich ohnehin schon jene Animes im Hinterkopf, die mich musikalisch mitgenommen haben. Dann denke ich kurz nach, welche Szenen mir in Kombination mit der Musik einfallen und so kann ich die Musik zumindest mit einer Szene verknüpfen. Egal ob die Szene dadurch besser wurde oder erst so richtig in Erinnerung geblieben ist. Und wenn mir da viele Szenen einfallen oder mir gleich in den Sinn kommen, dann passt es für mich. 
Ich sag nicht das die Musik in Bleach schlecht ist, aber mir blieb da einfach zu wenig in Erinnerung. Auch bei One Piece, irgendwie. Was ich davon wirklich episch finde ist "the very very very strongest".  Leider kommt das gleichzeitig bei so vielen Stellen zum Einsatz dass es irgendwie den Rest überdeckt^^ 

Musik ist natürlich immer auch Geschmackssache. 

Vielleicht ein paar Beispiele von diesen Momenten zu Attack on Titan: 

-Armored Titan durchbricht das Tor der Wall Maria (wird später im Anime nochmal gespielt  )
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGjwsowDDhI&ab_channel=TripleXAirsoftBoy

-Levi gegen Female Titan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psNrzFBn7ZM&ab_channel=EilaIlmatarJuutilainen

-Levi vs Titans (Reluctant Heroes)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B19ptfPrQ3o&ab_channel=BlackyHosaure

-Colossol Titan durchbringt die erste Mauer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbQrZIGybNk&ab_channel=★Anime★

Das sind halt so Momente die sich mir ins Gedächtnis eingebrannt haben, auch durch die Musik.


----------



## fipS09 (4. Dezember 2015)

Die Musik während der Hueco Mundo Arc fand ich göttlich


----------



## xNeo92x (5. Dezember 2015)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Die Musik während der Hueco Mundo Arc fand ich göttlich





Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yMWnoJhBNF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=suwfJMiXauU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WzxQeDWZMl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leob12 (8. Dezember 2015)

Log Horizon Episode 1 abgeschlossen. Ganz nett bisher, scheint gut zu werden. 
Gakusen Toshi Asterisk wird langsam auch interessant. Episode 10 war schon cool, bin gespannt wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Kinguin (8. Dezember 2015)

Wo ihr grade bei Soundtracks seid,habe mir vor kurzen nochmal diesen Kampf aus Naruto angeschaut (enthält sehr viele gute Soundtracks imo): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPSz-2PM3jg (paar Schlüsselzenen wie 1:11:25 , 1:21:0 oder 1:30:0,oder halt einfach mal auf den Anfang schauen) 
Und da wurde mir mal wieder klar ,wie viel Musik eigentlich ausmacht,unabhängig jetzt ob Spiel oder Film.Könnte teilweise echt nur der Hintergrundmusik zu hören. ^^
Habe mir jetzt btw mal paar Folgen von Code Geass angeschaut und kann damit mal so gar nichts anfangen,gefällt mir irgendwie überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (8. Dezember 2015)

Wird noch besser. Ist halt anfangs ziemlich op der Hauptcharakter. Wird aber wirklich gut, vor allem das Ende. Ich hatte nur große Augen und hab ungläubig den Kopf geschüttelt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (8. Dezember 2015)

Jedem das seine, aber Hail Lelouch Vi Britannia!!!


----------



## Leob12 (8. Dezember 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Wo ihr grade bei Soundtracks seid,habe mir vor kurzen nochmal diesen Kampf aus Naruto angeschaut (enthält sehr viele gute Soundtracks imo): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPSz-2PM3jg (paar Schlüsselzenen wie 1:11:25 , 1:21:0 oder 1:30:0,oder halt einfach mal auf den Anfang schauen)
> Und da wurde mir mal wieder klar ,wie viel Musik eigentlich ausmacht,unabhängig jetzt ob Spiel oder Film.Könnte teilweise echt nur der Hintergrundmusik zu hören. ^^
> Habe mir jetzt btw mal paar Folgen von Code Geass angeschaut und kann damit mal so gar nichts anfangen,gefällt mir irgendwie überhaupt nicht.



Ich mochte den Fight an sich irgendwie nicht. Die Soundtracks sind aber schon gut. 
Der Track ab 1:21 heißt Sorrow and Sadness, falls es dich interessiert. 
So sehr ich den Schlag von Naruto nachdem sich Kurama gemeldet hat übelst feiere auch wenn die Animation da und davor ziemlich bescheiden ist. (wie in Teilen des Kampfes gegen Pain). Aber spätestens da hätte Naruto gewinnen müssen, oder davor verlieren. Es passt einfach nicht mit den Kräfteverhältnissen der Juins zusammen, auch wenn das Himmelsjuin das stärkste Fluchmal ist. Selbst Kimimaru hat auf der Stufe verloren und plötzlich ist Sasuke in der Lage das Mal beim ersten Mal nahezu perfekt zu kontrollieren und Naruto in dessen Modus zu besiegen wo er doch vom Kampf extrem erschöpft sein hätte müssen. Naruto hätte ich zwar gegen Kimimaru auch keine Chance gegeben ohne mehr als 2 Fuchsschwänze, aber Kimimaru ist zu dem Zeitpunkt auch stärker als Sasuke. Ich meine gut, sein Kekkei Genkai ist gegen alle außer Gaara vermutlich ziemlich hilfreich, trotzdem fand ich es für mich absolut unbefriedigend dass Naruto komplett geschlagen ist und Sasuke trotz Sharingan und Fluchmal nahezu unverletzt aus dem Kampf herausgeht und sogar noch ohne fremde abhauen kann. 
Vor allem ist das mit Fuchschakra verstärkte Rasengan plötzlich schwächer als jenes Chidori von Sasuke, wo  doch das Rasengan eigentlich die überlegene Technik in Sachen Durchschlagskraft ist. Zumindest hätte Naruto hier mehr Schaden als einen simplen Kratzer ausrichten müssen wenn man bedenkt wozu ein normales Rasengan in der Lage ist.


----------



## Kinguin (8. Dezember 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich mochte den Fight an sich irgendwie nicht.



Kampftechnisch war der Kampf einfach Overpowering des jeweils des anderen,wobei Sasuke wenigstens etwas Taktik nutzte.Was die Animationen betrifft,stimmt natürlich ,aber da war der Naruto schon immer ein Auf und Ab.Die Stärkeverhältnisse in Naruto war aber teilweise schon immer sehr seltsam und nehmen grade nach dem Kage Arc so derartig absurde Formen an,das hier ist noch gar nichts dagegen. ^^

Aber mir ging es jetzt nicht um den Kampf an sich.Mir ist beim Rewatch aufgefallen,dass dieser Kampf so ziemlich alle guten Soundtracks von Naruto enthält,und die genannten Schlüsselszenen sehr Emotional und stark rüberbringt.  Und falls du dich fragst,warum ich mir den Kampf angeschaut habe:


Spoiler



Der finale Kampf zwischen den beiden ist so eine Art Spiegelbild ihres 1.Kampfes,wurde von einem Kumpel darauf aufmerksam gemacht



PS: Kimmimaru war aber auch schwer krank,andernfalls hätte Gaara kein Land gesehen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (8. Dezember 2015)

Naruto gefällt mir auch sehr gut, allerdings machen die gerade den Anime mit den ganzen Fillern kaputt.
Trotzdem finde ich die Hauptstory um Sasuke und Naruto nur dämlich... ^^

Code Geass hab ich Anfang der zweiten Staffel leider verloren,


Spoiler



mich hat es genervt das auf einmal "gefühlt alle" die spezial Fähigkeit hatten


----------



## Leob12 (8. Dezember 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Kampftechnisch war der Kampf einfach Overpowering des jeweils des anderen,wobei Sasuke wenigstens etwas Taktik nutzte.Was die Animationen betrifft,stimmt natürlich ,aber da war der Naruto schon immer ein Auf und Ab.Die Stärkeverhältnisse in Naruto war aber teilweise schon immer sehr seltsam und nehmen grade nach dem Kage Arc so derartig absurde Formen an,das hier ist noch gar nichts dagegen. ^^
> 
> Aber mir ging es jetzt nicht um den Kampf an sich.Mir ist beim Rewatch aufgefallen,dass dieser Kampf so ziemlich alle guten Soundtracks von Naruto enthält,und die genannten Schlüsselszenen sehr Emotional und stark rüberbringt.  Und falls du dich fragst.
> PS: Kimmimaru war aber auch schwer krank,andernfalls hätte Gaara kein Land gesehen.



Die Kämpfe von Naruto kann ich mir immer wieder geben, bei OP sieht es das seltsamerweise anders aus^^ 

Kimimaru hätte auch ohne die Krankheit gewinnen müssen, er hat um haaresbreite verloren, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Das war schon sehr zugespitzt xD 
Gaare hat so schon kaum Land gesehen, Kimimaru hat ihn anfangs ja unterschätzt wie ich finde. Aber ok, Kimimaru wäre zu OP gewesen für die damaligen Verhältnisse.


----------



## Kinguin (8. Dezember 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Die Kämpfe von Naruto kann ich mir immer wieder geben, bei OP sieht es das seltsamerweise anders aus^^ .



Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht,warum du immer einen Vergleich zu One Piece machst.Weil OP mein Lieblingsshonen ist und du dich angegriffen fühlst?^^

Verstehe mich nicht falsch ,es gibt auch sehr viele gute Kämpfe zB 



Spoiler



Jiraiya vs Pain,Hidan vs Shikamaru,Kakashi vs Obito,Itachi vs Sasuke,Deidara vs Sasuke,Senjutsu Naruto vs Pain (da hat Naruto mal seinen Verstand genutzt), Neji vs Spinnentyp,Zabuza vs Kakashi usw


Trotzdem ist der Kampf da oben für mich eins der schlechteren Kämpfe gewesen,einfach von der Art her.Liegt auch daran,dass ich Narutos sowie Sasukes spätere Stärkeentwicklung einfach nur langweilig finde.Hauptsache immere dickere Bälle und stärkere Formen auf Kosten andere wichtigen Dinge......



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Trotzdem finde ich die Hauptstory um Sasuke und Naruto nur dämlich... ^^



Weil Naruto wie ein kranker Stalker rüberkommt,der egal was Sasuke getan hat,ihn immer als Freund ansehen wird?


----------



## Leob12 (8. Dezember 2015)

nein, weil ich auf diese Weise die Qualität von Naruto betonen wollte. 

Der Kampf im Tal des Endes ist für mich auch kein guter, die Gründe habe ich genannt. Aber es gibt genug andere mit wirklich tollen Momenten und der tollen Musik. Mein Lieblingskampf dürfte Shikamaru gegen Temari sein, oder auch Choji gegen Jirobo. In Shippuden dann Team 10 + Kakashi vs Hidan und Kakuzu. Den Kampf könnte ich mir unzählige Male ansehen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (8. Dezember 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Weil Naruto wie ein kranker Stalker rüberkommt,der egal was Sasuke getan hat,ihn immer als Freund ansehen wird?



Haargenau 

Sagt mal kennt ihr noch Animes die so ähnlich wie Hellsing Ultimate sind? Also mir geht es um das "böse sein". Mich regt diese Gutmensch-Botschaften in Animes teilweise recht auf. In Hellsing Ultimate gibt es ja zwar auch gut und böse, aber die Methoden von den guten sind sehr böse


----------



## Leob12 (8. Dezember 2015)

Parasyte vielleicht? Oder Rainbow oder Zankyou no Terror


So, die zweite Staffel von Free! beendet. Ich hatte keine großen Erwartungen an den Anime, war aber doch ganz nett. Beide Staffeln sogar. Animation war richtig gut, die Musik hat gepasst und das Ende fand ich persönlich als Abschluss wirklich gelungen. 
Ist zwar nicht der beste Sport-Anime, aber wenn man mal etwas Abwechslung braucht kann man ihn schon mal anschauen.


----------



## Kinguin (11. Dezember 2015)

@ Leob naja OnePiece schwächelt auch seit dem TS,und Qualität liegt im Auge des Betrachters auch irgendwo.

@FreakslikeMe Kann man sehr gut verstehen,dass Naruto wie ein Verrückter rüberkommt.Aber Sasuke war nun mal die aller erste wichtige Person in Narutos Leben.

Habe mir jetzt mal die Mangas zu DeathNote geholt 



Spoiler



mir gefällt das Manga Ende deutlich besser als das Anime Ende,war irgendwie epischer.


----------



## xNeo92x (11. Dezember 2015)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Haargenau
> 
> Sagt mal kennt ihr noch Animes die so ähnlich wie Hellsing Ultimate sind? Also mir geht es um das "böse sein". Mich regt diese Gutmensch-Botschaften in Animes teilweise recht auf. In Hellsing Ultimate gibt es ja zwar auch gut und böse, aber die Methoden von den guten sind sehr böse


Tokyo Ghoul vielleicht.


----------



## Leob12 (11. Dezember 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> @ Leob naja OnePiece schwächelt auch seit dem TS,und Qualität liegt im Auge des Betrachters auch irgendwo.
> 
> @FreakslikeMe Kann man sehr gut verstehen,dass Naruto wie ein Verrückter rüberkommt.Aber Sasuke war nun mal die aller erste wichtige Person in Narutos Leben.
> 
> ...


Das liegt aber mMn daran dass sich Punk Hazard und FMI unnötig gezogen haben. Dressrosa scheiterte an den großen Erwartungen finde ich, eben nach dem eher Schwächen Punk Hazard - Arc. 
Dressrosa hat auch meine Erwartungen nicht ganz erfüllt. Es wurde halt irre viel angedeutet, passiert ist letztendlich doch recht wenig wenn man die lange Zeit hernimmt. 
Hoffentlich wirds mit Zou besser, Potenzial ist da, nur nutzen müsste es Oda mal. 
Mir ist schon klar dass es nicht Schlag auf Schlag gehen kann, aber mittlerweile haben wir wieder so viele Nebenschauplätze die mich momentan mehr interessieren würden als die Minks.


----------



## Kinguin (11. Dezember 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Das liegt aber mMn daran dass sich Punk Hazard und FMI unnötig gezogen haben. Dressrosa scheiterte an den großen Erwartungen finde ich, eben nach dem eher Schwächen Punk Hazard - Arc.
> Dressrosa hat auch meine Erwartungen nicht ganz erfüllt. Es wurde halt irre viel angedeutet, passiert ist letztendlich doch recht wenig wenn man die lange Zeit hernimmt.
> Hoffentlich wirds mit Zou besser, Potenzial ist da, nur nutzen müsste es Oda mal.
> Mir ist schon klar dass es nicht Schlag auf Schlag gehen kann, aber mittlerweile haben wir wieder so viele Nebenschauplätze die mich momentan mehr interessieren würden als die Minks.



Also mir geht es nicht um die Arclänge,sondern 


Spoiler



Um den Punkt,dass es kaum noch coole Kämpfe gibt,wie zB in EastBlue,Alabasta,Skypia,EL oder in TB,die Teamkämpfe.
Zorro klatscht langweilig alles und jeden weg,weil er für seine Verhältnisse nur Schwächlinge bekommt,Ruffy gewinnt gegen Doflamingo nicht einmal in einem richtigen 1vs1,Sanji hatte bisher keinen richtigen Kampf mehr,Lysop gewinnt komplett dämlich und generell die anderen Strohhüte kommen zu kurz.......bin da irgendwie total unzufrieden.Klar DR war jetzt halt der Arc ,um die SH Flotte zu bilden,jetzt wird es wieder interessanter denke ich.

Und was mich auch massiv stört an OP,Oda haut immer so viele Cliffhänger raus für Monate/Jahre raus.BigMoms Teeparty,Kid und seine Allianz die vor Kaido stehen,Sanjis Only Alive Status sowie sein Brief,den er hinterlassen hat,die 3 Naturkatastrophen Kommandanten,das Erwachen der Teufelskräfte,das letzte Strohhut Mitglied und bestimmt viele andere Dinge .
Klar ist halt Spannungsaufbau,aber es ist echt nervig auf Dauer oder ich bin zu ungeduldig.  Das Schöne ist zumindest man kann sehr viele Theorien aufstellen,weil Oda viele versteckte Hinweise/Details im Manga bringt. ^^


----------



## Leob12 (11. Dezember 2015)

Nein, versteh mich nicht falsch, die Arc-Länge per se ist mir egal. Aber wenn der Arc 2 Jahre dauert und ein Jahr damit verbracht wird diverse Handlungsstränge zu entwickeln, die dann so zahlreich werden dass es schwer wird alle gleichmäßig zu behandeln und alle interessant zu gestalten. 
Bsp DR: Die Tontattas (oder wie sie heißen) waren zwar am Anfang irgendwie witzig, mit der Zeit aber einfach nur nervig weil man eben ständig im Hinterkopf hat was sonst alles passiert und dass das eben einfach interessanter ist. 
Und dann kommt es zum lange gehypten, finalen Kampf und der ist absolut unbefriedigend. 


Spoiler



Eben wie du Zorro ansprichst. Wir haben ja schon über Pica gesprochen umd jeder hatte sich mehr erwartet. Man braucht ja nicht zu negieren dass Zorro stärker ist, aber dann kann man zumindest die Fähigkeit etwas problematischer gestalten. Auch wenn der Ausgang noch so offensichtlich ist. 
Luffy gegen Usopp war am Anfang auch anders als gedacht obwohl sich jeder im Klaren war was passieren wird. Gut, der Kampf hatte einen weit emotionaleren Hintergrund, aber Usopp wurde nicht als totaler Schwächling hingestellt obwohl das Kräfteverhältnis sonnenklar war. 
Zum Kampf gegen Doflamingo: 
Mir wäre es im Nachhinein lieber gewesen Luffy hätte mit Law zusammen gekämpft. Da hätte man vorher natürlich anders aufbauen müssen aber nachdem jeder der beiden gemerkt hat, dass es alleine nicht geht kann man doch wirklich zusammenarbeiten. Dann hätte man auf so unnötige Plotarmor verzichten müssen und Law wäre dann im Endeffekt auch stärker dargestellt worden. Doflamingo sowieso wenn er gegen die beiden zusammen halbwegs mithalten kann. Schlagen sie ihn knapp zusammen bleibt die Erkenntnis die gleiche wie nach dem Solokampf: Die erwachte Teufelskraft wird später nötig sein bei den Solokämpfen. 
Und Luffy hätte vielleicht nicht all out gehen müssen sondern es hätte vielleicht einfach nur knapp gereicht zum Sieg über Mingo. Mit Law zusammen lasse ich mir das durchaus einreden. 
Ich hätte gerne Teamwork gesehen und die beiden Kapitäne sollten ja auch etwa auf einem Niveau sein, somit sollte keiner zum Helferlein werden. Luffy darf Mingo gerne ausknocken und Law könnte den letzten Angriff setzen der ihm den Garaus macht. So wie Kakashi bei Kakuzu in etwa, den tödlichen Angriff setzt auch er. Damit könnte ich durchaus leben. 
Aber so besiegt Luffy Mingo im Alleingang, und doch nicht. Das ist zwar auch ein Muster dass teilweise  Nebencharaktere wichtig werden und das sehe ich auch positiv. Aber wenn Law Luffy vielleicht die letzten Sekunden verschafft hätte, das wäre für mich epischer gewesen als die Bevölkerung die eingentlich in Sekunden ausgelöscht sein hätte müssen. So in etwa wie Vegeta gegen Majin Boo als Son Goku Zeit gebraucht hatte. Das hätte ich Oda auch durchgehen lassen, er ist ja DB-Fan. 
Unterm Strich wäre es mir lieber gewesen Law und Luffy hätten gemeinsam gegen Mingo alles gegeben und hätten es knapp geschafft. Besser als Luffy schafft es alleine nicht, und dann schafft er es doch wieder weil Hauptcharakter. 
Da hätte man mehr draus machen können. Deswegen fand ich auch Smoker vs Vergo recht gut. Smoker war schwächer, hatte seine Momente und war kein ungefährlicher Gegner. Letzten Endes hat er auch nur versucht Law wieder kampfbereit zu machen. Law hätte dann Luffy ebenso die letzten Sekunden an Zeit verschaffen können. Dann wäre er für den Kampf auch sinnvoll gewesen denn eigentlich hat Mingo alles weggesteckt was Law versucht hat und deswegen wurde Law meiner Meinung nach etwas unter Wert verkauft


----------



## Gripschi (11. Dezember 2015)

Grade Law war für mich ein genialer Char.

Schade das er zu kurz kommt.

Hab seit FMI den Ark nur unregelmäßig geschaut. Irwie reißt er einen nicht mit.

Albasta oder Skypia fand Ich da besser.


----------



## Leob12 (11. Dezember 2015)

Arabasta und Sky Island waren meiner Meinung nach die besten Arcs. 
Die Kämpfe in Arabasta zählen für mich zu den besten weil jeder Strohhut alles geben musste und die Gegner lustig und absurd sowie stark zugleich waren. 
Usopp + Chopper fand ich als Kampf fast am besten. Eine Hundepistole die explosive Basebälle ausspuckt xD 
Sanji gegen Bon Kurai war auch super und Zorro gegen Mister 1 war einer der besten Kämpfe der Serie. Nami gegen die Stachelfrau war ziemlich brutal und auch gut gemacht. 
Skypia war einfach dieses Gefühl des "Neuen". Es war ein frisches, unverbrauchtes Szenario welche Oda quasi als Mythos in die OP Welt eingebettet hat und welcher dann wirklich existiert. Außerdem gabs auch da wieder skurrile Gegner, die aber gleichzeitig auch würdige Gegner waren die den Strohhüten einiges abverlangt haben. 
Vor allem gabs da einen Antagonisten der wirklich unschlagbar schien. Den hat man eben noch als Gott hingestellt und als der erste große Blitz niederging mit dem Loch im Boden, das war schon stark. Außerdem hatte er ja auch Haki womit sein Nachteil gegenüber Luffy wieder ausgeglichen wurde. Gleichzeitig war es vollkommen logisch warum nur Luffy eine Chance besitzt. 
Welchen Kampf ich noch super fand war der der Strohhüte gegen Oz und Moria. Wie sie zusammengearbeitet haben war schön zu sehen und hat Sinn gemacht da Luffy alleine nicht gewonnen hätte.


----------



## Kinguin (11. Dezember 2015)

@ Leob
Ja gut One Piece ist halt eine ziemlich große Welt mit vielen Parteien.Und irgendwie mag ich das in OnePiece,nur in DR war es mir dann auch zu überladen. ^^



Spoiler



Ja ein Law+Ruffy vs Doflamingo ohne den Rest hätte ich auch besser gefunden.Am besten aber eben Ruffy vs Doffy,wie eben Lucci vs Ruffy.  (Enies Lobby war imo der beste Arc bisher)
Wobei man sagen muss,Law war schon vor dem Kampf gegen Flamingo halbtot,Fujitora und Doflamingo hatten ihn ja für mehrere Stunden auf Greenbit zugesetzt.Aber geht nicht nur um Ruffy oder Zorro,sämtliche Strohhüte komme mir zu kurz,Sanji,Chopper,Brook usw.Na mal abwarten....

Das Bsp mit Smoker vs Vergo halte ich allerdings für daneben,Smoker hat absichtlich Fehler begangen ,damit Vergo unvorsichtig wird und er an das Herz von Law rankommt.Man weiß nicht ,ob Smoker gewonnen oder verloren hätte,aber er tat es für Law,damit Smoker nicht mehr in seiner Schuld steht.Immerhin hat Law dessen und Tashigis Leben verschont als sie Käfig waren,und Smoker hasst es einem Piraten etwas zu schulden. 

PS: ich hätte Zorro aus DR rausgestrichen,für ihn und Sanji braucht es mittlerweile einen Shichibukai, um sie zu beschäftigen


----------



## Gripschi (11. Dezember 2015)

Ja die Arc um Moria hatte auch Ihre stärken.

Generell fand Ich den Time Skip und danach weniger gut aber ist hält Geschmack 

Es gibt da auch gute Momente aber auch viele Längen.

Bin jetzt mit Sinatoma durch. Naja er war auf seine Art gut. Aber teils ziemlich hmh happig.


----------



## Leob12 (16. Dezember 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> @ Leob
> Ja gut One Piece ist halt eine ziemlich große Welt mit vielen Parteien.Und irgendwie mag ich das in OnePiece,nur in DR war es mir dann auch zu überladen. ^^


Ich hab kein Problem mit den vielen Parteien, aber Oda hat halt das Pech dass mich aktuell die anderen Parteien mehr interessieren als die Strohhüte. 
Kaido + Supernovae, Blackbeard, Dragon, CP0...
Er teasert irgendwie ständig und wenn es dann soweit ist, ist das große Interesse zumindest bei mir meist weg weil gefühlt ein halbes Jahr dazwischenliegt. 



Spoiler






> Ja ein Law+Ruffy vs Doflamingo ohne den Rest hätte ich auch besser gefunden.Am besten aber eben Ruffy vs Doffy,wie eben Lucci vs Ruffy.  (Enies Lobby war imo der beste Arc bisher)
> Wobei man sagen muss,Law war schon vor dem Kampf gegen Flamingo halbtot,Fujitora und Doflamingo hatten ihn ja für mehrere Stunden auf Greenbit zugesetzt.Aber geht nicht nur um Ruffy oder Zorro,sämtliche Strohhüte komme mir zu kurz,Sanji,Chopper,Brook usw.Na mal abwarten....


Naja dafür war Law ja doch recht lebendig als es dann gegen Doflamingo ging. Das hätte man schon so drehen können, halbtot, naja, mit seinem Room hätte er Luffy sehr gut unterstützen können. Und wenn er nur das Zünglein an der Waage spielt um Luffy zu Sieg zu verhelfen wäre ich zufrieden gewesen. 
Franky bekam etwas Zeit, aber sein Kampf war jetzt keiner auf den ich mich freue auch wenn mich Senor Pink mit seiner Geschichte doch überrascht hat. Wenn ich ehrlich bin der beste Gegner vom Charakterdesign. Bei ihm gabs halt Hintergrundinformation, Trebol, Diamante oder Pica waren mir eher egal, auch wenn die Stimme von letzterem toll war, haben sie im Anime gut gemacht. 
Brook würde ich gerne mehr sehen. Sein Kampf gegen Zeon war cool. Er verkommt leider zu einem unlustigen Gaglieferanten. 



> Das Bsp mit Smoker vs Vergo halte ich allerdings für daneben,Smoker hat absichtlich Fehler begangen ,damit Vergo unvorsichtig wird und er an das Herz von Law rankommt.Man weiß nicht ,ob Smoker gewonnen oder verloren hätte,aber er tat es für Law,damit Smoker nicht mehr in seiner Schuld steht.Immerhin hat Law dessen und Tashigis Leben verschont als sie Käfig waren,und Smoker hasst es einem Piraten etwas zu schulden.


Das Smoker absichtlich so viel einsteckt halte ich jetzt nicht für Absicht. Vergo hätte ihn spätestens mit seiner Ganzkörperhaki-Form besiegt, ab da hätte Smoker kein Land mehr gesehen, sein Haki war nämlich etwas schwächer. 
Smoker hätte Vergo auch einfach besiegen können und Law dann dessen Herz geben können, damit wäre die Schuld auch beglichen gewesen. Smoker wusste aber dass es alleine nicht reicht und Law seine einzige Chance war lebend aus dem Kampf herauszukommen. 



> PS: ich hätte Zorro aus DR rausgestrichen,für ihn und Sanji braucht es mittlerweile einen Shichibukai, um sie zu beschäftigen


Naja, Sanji hat gegen Doflamingo nicht wirklich was ausrichten können. Zorro würde ich da viel mehr zutrauen, aber Sanji schätze ich nicht so hoch ein. 
Oda hätte die Offiziere von Mingo auch einfach cleverer oder besser machen können. Pica war einfach nur naiv. Mir wärs lieber gewesen wenn Zorro ihn einfach besiegt hätte indem er die komplette "Statue" durchtrennt. So hat er danach halt noch ein paar Steine zersäbelt und zum Schluss noch ein Angriff, hätte man schneller machen können da der Ausgang ohnehin sonnenklar war. 
Man müsste die beiden nicht rausstreichen, einfach ein besseres Gegnerdesign hätte schon gereicht. 
Dressrosa war für mich auch der Arc (zusammen mit FMI) bei dem die "kleineren Gegner" eher blass und langweilig waren. Enies Lobby hatte Jabura, Owl, Kaku und auch Spandam. Auf der Thriller Bark waren Absalom und Perona und Arabasta hatte Mr 1, Bon Curai, Miss Doublefinger oder Mr 5. 
All diese Gegner hatten entweder eine coole Fähigkeit oder die Kämpfe waren gut oder einfach nur witzig (Perona vs Usopp z.B.), das fehlte auf Dressrosa leider, fällt mir im Nachhinein auf. Von Diamante, der eigentlich eine ziemlich interessante DF hat, kam auch sehr wenig. Außerdem wurde er für die unnötige Rebecca verheizt.



Log Horizon braucht ein wenig, aber Shiroe ist schon ein schöner Antiheld^^


----------



## Kinguin (17. Dezember 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich hab kein Problem mit den vielen Parteien, aber Oda hat halt das Pech dass mich aktuell die anderen Parteien mehr interessieren als die Strohhüte.
> Kaido + Supernovae, Blackbeard, Dragon, CP0...
> Er teasert irgendwie ständig und wenn es dann soweit ist, ist das große Interesse zumindest bei mir meist weg weil gefühlt ein halbes Jahr dazwischenliegt.
> 
> ...



Dann geht es dir ähnlich wie mir,mich nervt das auch in OP.Oda teasert ständig was an,aber die Lösung erfahren wir erst Monate,wenn nicht sogar Jahre später.
Allerdings finde ich die Strohhüte grade auch spannend,allein Sanjis Only Alive und sein mysteriöse Vergangenheit 



Spoiler



Das mit Law würde ich nicht überbewerten,ihm fiele es im Kampf oft schwer einen vernünftigen Room zu erzeugen,kein Vergleich zu Greenbit oder PH.Das meinte ich auch mit Halbtot,seine Ausdauer war im Tiefpunkt,das Einzige was ihn wach hielt,war der Wunsch nach Rache wegen Cora.Ich gebe dir Recht,Law + Luffy vs Doflamingo wäre noch in Ordnung gewesen.Aber der Rest war absolut unnötig.

Zu Smoker,wie soll er gegen Vergo volle Power einsetzen,wenn dieser Laws Herz in Gewahrsam hat ?  Soll Smoker ihn verdreschen,und dabei Gefahr Law gleich mit zu töten und damit nie seine Schuld bei Law begleichen zu können? Er musste zu aller erst an Laws Herz ankommen,und das ging eben nur, indem er Vergo unvorsichtig werden ließ und ihm ein falsches Gefühl der Sicherheit gab.
Full Körper Hardning wird überbewertet,der Nachteil an dieser Fähigkeit ist ,dass man zu schnell seine Kraft verliert,aber kurzzeitig eben seinen ganzen Körper schützen kann,mehr nicht.Bringt dir aber auch nichts,wenn das gegnerische Haki konzentriert stärker ist,siehe Zorros Schwerter Hardning vs Picca Fullbody Hardning 

Sanji und Zorro sind gleichgestellt und relativ gleichstark ,Zorro ist etwas stärker bzw widerstandsfähiger,zu einem weil Oda das schon in einem Fanpost klargestellt.Die beiden sind ja auch Rivalen.Zum anderen auf EL,wo Zoro Ecki bekam (2300 Doriki Kraftwert) und Sanji Jabura (2250 Doriki). Luffy bekam sogar Lucci zum Gegner (4000 Doriki).Sanji hat zudem Plotbedingt gegen Doflamingo verloren,ein Antagonist darf bis zu seinem finalen Kampf einfach nicht schwächeln. ^^ Wie das allerdings zukünftig mit Sanji und Zorro sein wird,ist schwer zu sagen.

Mir hat Senior Pink auch gefallen wegen seiner Vergangeheit,der Rest der Doflamingos war mir auch egal.Du hast schon Recht,da wurde Potential verspielt (leider auch bei Rebecca) .Aber der Arc diente für die Strohhutflotte,ich kann damit leben.


----------



## Leob12 (17. Dezember 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Dann geht es mir ähnlich wie mir,mich nervt das auch in OP.Oda teasert ständig was an,aber die Lösung erfahren wir erst Monate,wenn nicht sogar Jahre später. ^^
> Allerdings finde ich die Strohhüte grade auch spannend,allein Sanjis Only Alive und sein mysteriöse Vergangenheit


Aber der Rest? Abseits von "ich bin gespannt was sie noch alles können" bleibt zumindest bei mir nicht viel was die Strohhüte aktuell interessant macht.



Spoiler






> Zu Smoker,nein Smoker ging es darum Law das Leben zu retten,weil letzterer sein Leben verschont hat.Das konnte er nicht durchgehen lassen,und wie soll er gegen Vergo volle Power einsetzen,wenn dieser Laws Herz in Gewahrsam hat ?  Soll Smoker ihn verdreschen,und dabei Gefahr Law gleich mit zu töten? Es gibt 2 weitere Hints,die darauf hindeuten.Und zwar Vergos Aussage,dass er verwundert sei,dass Smoker absichtlich seinen Logia Range Radius erhöht ( mehr Treffer,diente aber als Ablenkung) und Law dann später zu Smoker sagte "Du hasst es einem Piraten dein Leben zu schulden,wie Smoker?".
> Full Körper Hardning wird überbewertet,der Nachteil an dieser Fähigkeit ist ,dass man zu schnell seine Kraft verliert,aber kurzzeitig eben seinen ganzen Körper schützen kann,mehr nicht.Bringt dir aber auch nichts,wenn das gegnerische Haki konzentriert stärker ist,siehe Zorro vs Picca


Smoker war darauf aus, das Herz von Law zurückzubekommen, daher auch seine Logia-Form, das ist klar. 
Der Vergleich Pica - Vergo hinkt etwas. Vergos Haki ist eindeutig stärker als jenes von Smoker. Smoker trifft mit einem Schlag Vergos Kopf, ein bisschen Blut, mehr passiert nicht. Und Vergo hat da noch nichtmal alles gegeben. 
Vergos Haki ist stärker als jenes von Pica. Vergo ist die Nummer 2 hinter Mingo, und er hat sich auf Haki spezialisiert. 
Wie lange sein Haki anhält und wie stark es wirklich ist, kann man nicht sagen, aber Smoker hätte gegen Vergo definitiv nicht gewonnen. Smoker hätte keine Möglichkeit gehabt ihn zu verletzen da Smoker sehr stark auf seine Teufelsfrucht zurückgreifen, es ist halt seine primäre Stärke. Kann er das nicht, bleibt nur mehr Haki, und da ist Vergo überlegen. Ich behaupte mal dass es die Form gegen Smoker nicht gebraucht hätte. Vergo ist irrsinnig schnell, hält sehr viel aus und ist ein sehr starker Haki-Nutzer. Er hat selbst gesagt dass er der stärkere Haki-Nutzer ist, de facto braucht er gegen Smoker sein Fullbody-Armamenthaki gar nicht. 



> Sanji und Zorro sind gleichgestellt und ziemlich gleichstark ,Zorro etwas stärker bzw widerstandsfähiger,zu einem weil Oda das schon in einem Fanpost klargestellt.Die beiden sind ja auch Rivalen.Zum anderen auf EL,wo Zoro Ecki bekam (2300 Doriki Kraftwert) und Sanji Jabura (2250 Doriki). Luffy bekam sogar Lucci zum Gegner (4000 Doriki).Sanji hat zudem Plotbedingt gegen Doflamingo verloren,ein Antagonist darf bis zu seinem finalen Kampf einfach nicht schwächeln. ^^ Wie das allerdings zukünftig mit Sanji und Zorro sein wird,ist schwer zu sagen.


Derzeit sehe ich einfach nicht wie Sanji und Zorro gleichgestellt sein sollen. Zorro ist Luffys Stellvertreter, deswegen ist er stärker als Sanji. 
Die CP9 waren für beide nicht die Gegner bei denen sie all out gehen mussten. Diable Jambe und Asura haben den Sieg relativ problemlos gesichert, für mich waren beide den Gegner weit überlegen. Zorro hat ja erst ernst gemacht als Kaku etwas über Robin gesagt hat. 
In der Crew selbst mögen sie annähernd gleichgestellt sein, aber Zorro ist einfach stärker. Auch künftig wird Zorro stärker bleiben, er ist halt Rayleighs Gegenstück.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Dezember 2015)

@ Leob 
Wir sollten unsere Diskussionen auf PN verlagern,macht zwar Laune ,aber viellecht stört es andere hier.
Kannst mir also auch gerne als Rückantwort eine PN schicken. ^^



Spoiler



Ja gut ist verständlich. ^^ Ich finde die restlichen Charaktere noch interessant genug,nicht nur von dem was sie später können (wobei auf Choppers Awaken bin ich tierisch -wortwitz- gespannt),zB wie Zorro das mit Shunsui Schwert regeln will,der ja der Schatz von WanoKuni ist,was Robin bei den Revos erfahren hat,Franky und die weiteren Errungenschaften von Vegapunk,usw  

zu Smoker vs Vergo,mir ging es nicht darum zu sagen,wer von den beiden stärker.Sondern nur um den Fakt,dass wir nicht zu 100% wissen wer von den beiden gewonnen hätte und wie knapp das Ergebnis gewesen wäre.Das ist meine Kritik an Oda,seit dem TS weigert er sich einen ordentlichen Kampf fair und vernünftig durchzuziehen,ständig kommt irgendwas dazwischen.............
Wie ich bereits schrieb,die Tatsache,dass Smokers Attacken nicht so effektiv waren,ist dem Punkt geschuldet,dass Vergo Laws Herz in der Innentasche hatte.Wie soll Smoker mit volle Power angreifen ohne dabei zu riskieren,dass er Laws Herz vernichtet bzw beschädigt?  Rüstungshaki alleine ist kein Indikator für den Sieg,siehe Fullbody Hardning Vergo vs Law,jener hat ohne Hardning Vergo in 2 Teile zersäbelt mit samt einem Berg,dabei war sich Doflamingo absolut sicher,dass Laws Attacken an Vergo abprallen.Wir wissen nicht mal,ob Smoker noch was mit seiner TF in Petto hatte.Und ja doch das Bsp mit Picca vs Zorro ist genau richtig um zu zeigen,dass Fullbody Haki nicht ausschlaggebend ist.Auch Picca war sich wegen seinem Fullbody Hardning sicher,dass er gewinnt ,tja Zorro hatte nur seine Schwerter in Haki umhüllt und gewann.

zu Sanji und Zorro,ja natürlich ist Zorro ist stärker.Aber eben nicht viel.Ich beziehe mich hier auf die Antwort von Oda selbst (während der FMI war das),der die beiden als "ziemlich gleich stark" beschrieb.
Zorro und Sanji gingen zudem definitiv Allout,allein wie angeschlagen die beiden nach dem Kampf waren,das war ein Rennen um die Zeit,um den richtigen Schlüssel zu finden.Glaubst du wirklich die beiden haben die ganze Zeit absichtlich kassiert mit dem Wissen,dass sie es sonst schnell beenden könnten,wo doch Robins Leben auf dem Spiel stand? ^^ Die Aussage mit Robin gab den beiden lediglich den letzten Kick um ihre Gegner zu besiegen.Ein weiterer Punkt ist,die beiden hatten während des Bustercalls massive Probleme mit einfachen Kapitänen der Marine,solche Leute waren mal zu Eastblue Zeiten ein Problem.
Und ja klar Zorro ist an Rayleigh angelehnt,du vergisst aber den 3.Mann in Gold Rogers Crew,Copper (ja Kupfer) Gaban.Bisher nur namentlich erwähnt,und auch nur seine Hinteransicht gesehen,aber er war auch ein absoluter Monster.Vielleicht ist Sanji an ihn angelehnt?


----------



## Leob12 (17. Dezember 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> @ Leob
> Wir sollten unsere Diskussionen auf PN verlagern,macht zwar Laune ,aber viellecht stört es andere hier.
> Kannst mir also auch gerne als Rückantwort eine PN schicken. ^^
> 
> ...



Naja die Posts sind weder irre lang noch sind Story-Spoiler im Thread. Kann ja jeder mitdiskutieren wenn ihn One Piece interessiert.



Spoiler



Die erwachte Teufelskraft werden vermutlich nur die wichtigen Charaktere bekommen^^ Keine Ahnung, aber Brook oder Chopper dürften das Niveau nicht erreichen. Man weiß ja auch noch gar nicht wie man das schaffen kann. 

Ich weiß nicht, unter Allout stelle ich mir bei Zorro eher den Kampf gegen Mr 1 vor. Kaku hat ihn zwar teilweise überrascht, aber im Endeffekt zeigten seine Angriffe auch nicht so viel Wirkung. Absichtlich kassiert haben sie nicht, aber die Kämpfe hätten auch schneller beendet werden können, die Techniken dafür beherrschten sie ja. Aber es ist halt ein Shonen und sowas ist eben ein Merkmal eines Shonen^^ Ich hab kein Problem mit den Kämpfen, nur war mir das Ende von Kaku irgendwie zu abrupt. Zumindest mit dem großen Rankyaku, das löste sich auf und Kaku wurde geschnitten. Aber immerhin war genug Comedy im Kampf dabei, das macht viel aus und es ist einer der Kämpfe den ich mir öfters geben kann. 
Bei den Kapitänen danach hatte Zorro halt einen eher blöden Gegner erwischt mit seiner Rostfrucht^^
Und klar sind sie erschöpft. Sie haben ja auch vorher am Seezug schon gekämpft. 
Allerdings hatte ich nicht das Gefühl wie nach dem Kampf gegen Mr 1 oder nach dem Kampf gegen Moria als sich beide wirklich kaum noch auf den Beinen halten konnten. 

Von Copper Caban weiß man leider noch nichts. Und ich bezweifle dass man von ihm wirklich viel sehen wird. Oda kümmert sich ja nicht so sehr um die Vergangenheit. Einerseits toll, weil man dann super Theorien diskutieren kann, andererseits schade weil die Zeit ja allein von den Kämpfen extrem interessant gewesen wäre. 
Die Kämpfe die ich am meisten sehen will: 
-Akainu vs Aokiji. Ist zwar eher moderner, aber viel besser dürfte es kaum gehen. 
-Shanks vs Kaido. Ganz ehrlich, ich sehe nicht wie Shanks von jemand anderem als Blackbeard besiegt werden kann. Er hat vor Marine Ford mal eben Kaido aufgehalten und danach den Krieg beendet, wie eine lästige Verpflichtung^^ 
-Garp + Sengoku vs Shiki. Ja, es gab den Film zu Shiki aber der ist ja non-canon. (Im Gegensatz zu Film Z, bei dem man ja Aokiji mit seinen Narben bewundern durfte). 

Warum kein Gold Roger Kampf? Ich glaube da kann man nur enttäuscht werden. Der stärkste Pirat, wie will man dem gerecht werden?^^



Kurze Frage: 
Kennt jemand den Anime Aldnoah.Zero? Also sprich kann den wer empfehlen? 
Ich hab mir heute ein Cover eines Soundtracks gekauft und im Laufe des Tages 21x angehört. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G9CPZ8Zd7k&ab_channel=LeeandLie


----------



## Kinguin (17. Dezember 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Naja die Posts sind weder irre lang noch sind Story-Spoiler im Thread. Kann ja jeder mitdiskutieren wenn ihn One Piece interessiert.



Stimmt auch wieder. 



Spoiler



Chopper und Brook sind wichtig  Ich bin mir absolut sicher,dass die Mitglieder des zukünftigen Piratenkönigs alle ihre Kräfte aufs Maximum treiben werden.Und das Awaken ist ein Teil der TFs,dementsprechend bin ich mir sicher,dass Chopper/Brook/Robin dies erlangen werden.Die Zoan Wächterbestien im ID haben es auch geschafft irgendwie ,und die waren auch nicht stark.Außerdem will ich Chopper als Full Menschen sehen. 

zu Kaku/Ecki vs Zoro,ähm ok? Ich weiß nicht was du in Erinnerung hast,aber Zorro war blutüberstromt (nicht weniger als gegen Mr1),von "nicht so viel Wirkung" kann da keine Rede sein.Also es ist sicher,dass Zorro hier Allout ging.Shonentypisch hin oder her,das war ein Kampf gegen die Zeit,das ändert daran nichts.Hätte Zorro sofort gewinnen können,hätte er es auch getan,alles andere würde seinem Charakter nur schaden.Bedeutet für mich im Umkehrschluss auch,dass Ashura keine Instant Win Technik ist.Es war eben der starke Finisher,der gegen einen geschwächten Ecki genutzt wurde.Komisch ist nur,dass Zorro diese Technik bisher nur 2mal vor dem TS genutzt hat,scheint nicht ganz so einfach zu sein diesen Dämon zu rufen.

Ich denke schon,dass wir Copper noch sehen werden.Oda hat oft genug ,sehr früh Charaktere angeteasert,und sie kamen dann auch vor.(Jack,Jimbei,Boa Hancock,Ace,Rayleigh usw) Und ohja One Piece ist ein Manga voll mit Theorien,deshalb macht mir das  so viel Spaß.Was mich halt wie gesagt stört,die dicken Kämpfe fehlen halt.Aokiji vs Akainu sehen wir wohl nicht mehr,wäre aber echt cool,genauso wie Gol Roger zu seiner Bestzeit...und achja das neuste Kapitel draußen. 

PS: 2 Dinge noch,Shanks vs Kaido hat wohl zu 99% nicht stattgefunden,wir reden hier von 2 Kaisern und Shanks war nach 24h topfit am MF.Was auch immer da vorgefallen ist,ein richtiger Kampf zwischen den beiden klingt unmöglich.
Gol Roger war nicht der stärkste Pirat,er und WB waren gleichstark (und Garp),aber Roger fand das OnePiece eben,musste ich kurz erwähnen.^^


----------



## Gripschi (17. Dezember 2015)

Hab jetzt mal Nicjiou Every Day Life geschaut.
Der Anime hat irwas, find den richtig gut.
Ziemlich geniale Szenen teils 

Aldnoah Zero sieht gut aus, aber noch nicht geschaut.

Terraformers muss Ich auch mal weiter schauen.

Maan! So viel zum Gucken!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (17. Dezember 2015)

Ja kann es empfehlen, jedenfalls die ersten zwölf Episoden. Der Soundtrack ist auch vom gleichen Komponisten der SnK und GC gemacht hat.


----------



## MetallSimon (18. Dezember 2015)

Jo, Aldnoah Zero Zero kann man sich anschauen, zumindest die erste Staffel, danach war ich gesättigt.


----------



## HighEnd111 (19. Dezember 2015)

Moin, ich bin grade mit InuYasha beschäftigt (Mitte 3. Staffel), muss sagen der Anime hat was. Die Kämpfe an sich spielen sich immer nach dem gleichen Muster ab, aber sind trotzdem immer unterschiedlich. Die Story gefällt mir auch ziemlich gut, die Charaktere sind gut synchronisiert und der Zeichenstil trifft meinen Geschmack. Musik ist immer sehr gut an die Situation angepasst und an sich auch sehr schön, trifft das 15./16. JHD ziemlich gut.

Einziges Manko: Es zieht sich. 7 Staffeln mit je fast 30 Episoden sind schon ne Hausnummer. Trotzdem will ich immer wissen, wie es in der nächsten Folge weitergeht... wird also zumindest bis zu meinem jetzigen Stand (Episode 68) nicht langweilig


----------



## Leob12 (19. Dezember 2015)

Es.gibt auch ein paar Filler Episoden, die kannst du auslassen.


----------



## HighEnd111 (19. Dezember 2015)

Ja, die hab ich teilweise schon entdeckt ^^


----------



## Leob12 (20. Dezember 2015)

Aber freu dich auf The Final Act. Das Finale und Ende fand ich wirklich gelungen. Inuyasha ist ein toller Anime.


----------



## Kinguin (20. Dezember 2015)

Inyuasha habe ich damals im FreeTV so mitverfolgt (komme aus der Generation),könnte ich eventuell auch mal zu Ende bringen.Btw kleine Infos von Oda zu seiner weiteren Story,falls es wen interessiert:



Spoiler



wie dieser bestätigt hat,wird das nächste Jahr 2016 ein Sanji Jahr,rund um ihn und seine Geburt/Ursprung.Die anderen Nami,Chopper und Brook werden ebenfalls mehr in den Fokus gerückt ,weil sie so lange durch DR abwesend waren. 
Zudem hat der Mann vor einiger Zeit durchblicken lassen,dass er nach Zou 3 große Arcs bereits fertig geplant hat.BigMom,Wanokuni/Drachen,Revos - in welche Reihefolge und wie groß und umfangreich die 3 werden und was noch zwischen durch passiert,wollte er natürlich nicht verraten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Dezember 2015)

Hab mir mal die Stars Saga angeschaut. Einfach nur geil 
Äußerst empfehlenswert. Auch diese Dame mit den Elfen Ohren ist nice.
Leider (mal wieder) viel zu kurz.

Diese Woche gingen ja auch schon die ersten Animes der Herbst Saison zuende.

Asterisk (für dass es 'ne zweite Staffel gibt), hatte ein sehr schönes Finale.
Das mit dem letzten war auch OK, hätte aber besser sein können.
Lance 'n Masks war auch ganz nett.

Nächste Woche endet dann Mermaid und noch einige andere Dinge...

und bei World Trigger ging die aktuelle Arc zuende. (naja, wohl erst mal)...


----------



## Leob12 (20. Dezember 2015)

Bin gerade mit Maoyuu Maou Yuusha zur Hälfte durch, ganz nett bisher. 

Morgen die letzte Prüfung und dann gehts erstmal mit den Animes der aktuellen Season weiter: 
Rikuadi Kishi no Cavalry bin ich bei 11 Episoden. 
Asterisk War ebenso. 
One Punch Man hab ich 10 gesehen. 

Dann bleiben noch Heavy Object, Concrete Revolutio, Comet Lucifer und Ushio To Tora (da hab ich irgendwo bei Episode 10 pausiert). Noragami Aragoto liegt auch schon auf meiner Platte, allerdings komme ich nicht dazu. 
Weiters hab ich Log Horizon und Zetsuen no Tempest angefangen :>


----------



## Gripschi (20. Dezember 2015)

So One Punch Man fertig. Gerne noch den Rest des Mangas als Serie!

Sehr gut umgesetzt meiner Meinung.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Dezember 2015)

Gripschi schrieb:


> So One Punch Man fertig. Gerne noch den Rest des Mangas als Serie!
> Sehr gut umgesetzt meiner Meinung.



Wirds nicht geben. 
Warum? Madhouse. 
Siehe  No Game No Life, siehe Overlord. Die Animes dienen nur dazu, die Vorlage bekannt zu machen und die Verkäufe anzukurbeln, was bei NGNL richtig gut funktioniert hat. 
Overlord dagegen wurde, nun ja, von Madhouse zur Schlachtbank getragen. Da wurde so viel gekürzt, ausgelassen und nicht erklärt. Warum? Eben weil der Anime nur dazu dienen soll, die Vorlage zu promoten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (20. Dezember 2015)

Ja nervt trotzdem das sie bei NGNL nicht weiter gemacht haben, nachdem ich auf OPM gewartet habe, habe ich mir kurz nochmal den Schluss angeschaut. Bei Cavalary hat mich die Transation umgehauen, sieht sehr gut aus, hätte man auch in OPM oder nächstes Jahr bei SnK einbauen können. 

Wer kann einen guten LN empfehlen? Richtung Rokka no Yuusha oder ähnliches.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Dezember 2015)

Cavalry hatte ein nettes Finale. 
Der Anime startete für mich schlechter als Asterisk, aber wurde kontinuierlich besser und hatte einige der schönsten Kämpfe in diesem Jahr (was ich gesehen habe), wie Shizuku gegen Touka. Ich hab Asterisk noch nicht abgeschlossen, aber derzeit würde ich Asterisk 6/10 Punkte geben, und Cavalry 7-8/10. Unterhaltsam waren aber beide, hoffentlich gibts eine zweite Staffel von Cavalry. 



> Ja nervt trotzdem das sie bei NGNL nicht weiter gemacht haben


Naja damals war ja von den LNs noch nicht mehr Material da. Aber der Anime hat seinen Zweck erfüllt, auch wenn er de facto nur ein Teaser ist^^ Ich selbst hab jetzt schon 3 LN-Bände im Regal stehen, wenn auch noch ungelesen


----------



## soth (21. Dezember 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wirds nicht geben.
> Warum? Madhouse.
> Siehe  No Game No Life, siehe Overlord.


Weil Madhouse auch noch nie Fortsetzungen releaset hat und das so viel mit dem Animationsstudio zu tun hat ...
Das ist bestenfalls Kaffeesatzleserei.


----------



## Leob12 (21. Dezember 2015)

soth schrieb:


> Weil Madhouse auch noch nie Fortsetzungen releaset hat und das so viel mit dem Animationsstudio zu tun hat ...
> Das ist bestenfalls Kaffeesatzleserei.



Willst du darauf wetten das von OPM eine Fortsetzung kommt? Ich wette nämlich dagegen. 

Madhouse macht schon Fortsetzungen, aber genauso gut machen sie nur eine Staffel von potenziell erfolgreichen Animes um die Vorlage zu promoten. Und OPM fällt genau in die letzte Kategorie, leider. Eben wie NGNL oder HotD.


----------



## soth (21. Dezember 2015)

Wetten ... bei einer Vorlage die nicht annähernd genug Material für eine zweite Staffel bietet? Nein.

Madhouse macht das wofür sie bezahlt werden. Von der Promotion einen Mangas hat ein Animtionsstudio rein garnichts.


----------



## Leob12 (21. Dezember 2015)

soth schrieb:


> Wetten ... bei einer Vorlage die nicht annähernd genug Material für eine zweite Staffel bietet? Nein.
> 
> Madhouse macht das wofür sie bezahlt werden. Von der Promotion einen Mangas hat ein Animtionsstudio rein garnichts.


Klar werden sie dafür bezahlt, das ist mir schon klar.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (21. Dezember 2015)

Nennt mir mal bitte ein paar aktuelle Animes die mir als Dragonball Fan gefallen würden.

Naruto und One Piece hat mir leider nicht so gefallen.  
Kann aber auch am komischen Zeichenstil bzw den Charakteren an sich liegen.
Von der Story fand ich es interessant, wurde aber mit den Hauptprotagonisten nicht so recht warm.


----------



## Leob12 (21. Dezember 2015)

HunterxHunter, Beelzebub, Bleach, Soul Eater, Attack on Titan, Akame ga Kill, Fairy Tail...gibt genug Material 

Empfehlen würde ich dir HxH, AoT und Beelzebub.


----------



## Kinguin (21. Dezember 2015)

Da ich mich mit der Materie nie so richtig auseinandergesetzt habe,wollte ich mich fragen - was ist denn jetzt genau ein Shonen eigentlich? Höre den Begriff recht oft in Bezug auf Manga/Animes. 
Ich wusste nicht,dass zB ein Attack on Titan oder ein Fullmetal Alchemist auch in die Gruppe gehört,dachte immer das wäre das Genre von DBZ,OP,Naruto und Fairy Tail


----------



## Leob12 (21. Dezember 2015)

Richtet sich an eine jüngere männliche Zielgruppe. Beinhaltet Action, Kampf und auch Bewältigung von Problemen.

DN würde ich jetzt mal Mystery, Thriller vl auch Drama zuordnen.


----------



## Kinguin (21. Dezember 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Richtet sich an eine jüngere männliche Zielgruppe. Beinhaltet Action, Kampf und auch Bewältigung von Problemen.
> DN würde ich jetzt mal Mystery, Thriller vl auch Drama zuordnen.



Ok danke,also ist Shonen sozusagen die japanische Bezeichnung fürs Action Genre? ^^ (nur eben für jüngere Leute)
Und was ist denn mit Berserk? Für mich scheint das eher für Erwachsene gemacht zu sein,aber eben auch auf Action getrimmt.


----------



## Leob12 (21. Dezember 2015)

Jaein, Shonen beinhaltet halt Action, zugeschnitten auf eine männliche, jüngere Zielgruppe. Allerdings ist Shonen einfach ein Oberbegriff bzw bezeichnet die Zielgruppe.
Die erwachsenere Form von Shonen ist Seinen. Ist zwar vom Grundprinzip her gleich, aber es richtet sich an eine ältere Zielgruppe. Die Action und Herausforderungen bleiben. Bsp Berserk oder Rainbow.
Blutig können auch die großen Shonen wie Naruto, OP oder DBZ sein, aber Seinen beinhaltet oft eben auch erwachserne Elemente wie sexuelle Gewalt und es gibt nicht oft ein so klares Gut und Böse. Genauso gibt es nicht unbedingt den typischen Shonen Hauptcharakter: Gutherzig, etwas naiv, lustig, verfressen und stark. Guts vereint diese Dinge sicher nicht^^ Luffy, Naruto, Ichigo, Son Goku oder Natsu dagegen schon.


----------



## Kinguin (21. Dezember 2015)

Ichigo fällt für mich da bisschen aus dem Muster,aber ich verstehe,was du sagen willst ^^.
Was ich mir vorgenommen hatte,in der Weihnachtszeit "Ghost in Shell" nachzuholen.Das wurde mir häufiger empfohlen und das Setting klingt schonmal für mich sehr ansprechend.Ist ja auch ein ziemlich bekannter Anime Film.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Dezember 2015)

Was meint ihr die ganze Zeit mit OPM?


----------



## soth (21. Dezember 2015)

OPM = One-Punch Man


----------



## Leob12 (21. Dezember 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ichigo fällt für mich da bisschen aus dem Muster,aber ich verstehe,was du sagen willst ^^.
> Was ich mir vorgenommen hatte,in der Weihnachtszeit "Ghost in Shell" nachzuholen.Das wurde mir häufiger empfohlen und das Setting klingt schonmal für mich sehr ansprechend.Ist ja auch ein ziemlich bekannter Anime Film.


Naja es muss nicht alles zutreffen. Gutherzig und stark ist Ichigo, lustig auch.

Kurze Frage: Schaut jemand wöchentlich One Piece? Die Effekte finde ich irgendwie lächerlich. Zorros Haki, jetzt King's Haki...erinnert mich an DBZ mit all den Blitzen und so weiter.


----------



## Pronounta (28. Dezember 2015)

So Leute, ich brauch mal dringendst Hilfe 

Es ist Ferien, mir ist langweilig, also muss ich mal wieder mit Animes anfangen.

Genre ist mir ziemlich egal, wobei ich kein Fan von viel Action bin.
Am wichtigsten sind mir eigentlich "gute" und Charaktere, eine gute Welt, in der sich alles abspielt und ein gutes Ende.
Es muss jetzt nicht alles zutreffen, aber wenn alles passt, wärs gut  Ich hab viel SoL geguckt und meine Lieblingsanimes sind auch SoL-Animes, aber viele gefallen mir auch nicht.

Kokoro Connect, die letzten paar Folgen von Mirai Nikki (die waren wirklich sehr gut imo, das Finale aber... naja ), der schlechteste von den nicht wirklich vielen Animes, die ich gesehen habe, war No Game No Life. Der Anime hat mich nie wirklich gepackt 

Hat da irgendjemand ne Empfehlung?


----------



## soth (28. Dezember 2015)

Wenn du auf Slice of Life (Kokoro Connect) stehst solltest bzw. könntest du dir mal Barakamon, Usagi Drop oder Hanasaku Iroha anschauen


----------



## Pronounta (28. Dezember 2015)

Usagi Drop hab ich schon gesehen, Hanasaku Iroha sagt mir nicht ganz zu, bei Barakamon schau ich mal rein, danke 

Wobei mir das Genre relativ egal ist.  Muss kein SoL sein, ich will vielleicht sogar mal etwas Abwechslung 
Hätte ich vielleicht erwähnen sollen.


----------



## soth (28. Dezember 2015)

Durch deine Beschreibungen fallen allerdings schon die meisten anderen Genres raus. 
Die meisten (imho) nennenswerten Serien oder Filme enthalten Drama, (viel) Action und/oder ein offenes oder schlechtes Ende.


----------



## Pronounta (28. Dezember 2015)

Drama kann der Anime ruhig enthalten, Drama gefällt mir sogar 

Aber dann frag ich mal anders und einfacher (und anspruchsloser ): Kennt jemand gute Animes, die ne gute Story sowie ne gute Welt haben?
Action geht auch, aber desto weniger, desto besser


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Dezember 2015)

Mugen no Ryvius?


----------



## Pronounta (28. Dezember 2015)

Markiere ich mir mal und schaue auch rein 
Danke.


----------



## Leob12 (28. Dezember 2015)

Toradora? SoL, Comedy, Romance, Drama.

Ansonsten vl One Outs? Ist zwar ein Sportanime, aber kein typischer und der Sport dient eher nur dazu den Hauptcharakter in Szene zu setzen.


----------



## Pronounta (28. Dezember 2015)

Toradora hab ich schon geguckt, One Outs ist sehr interessant.
Dass es ein Sportanime ist, juckt mich da sehr wenig 
Danke, wird auch zumindest angeguckt.


----------



## Gripschi (28. Dezember 2015)

Nicjiou Every Day Live
Log Horizon 
Death Note


----------



## soth (28. Dezember 2015)

Was jetzt? Happy Ending und Drama schließen sich quasi aus oder war mit "gutes Ende" nur eine abgeschlossene Handlung gemeint?

Wenn Drama geht dann gibt es z.B. Ookami Kodomo no Ame to Yuki als Film.
Als Serien bspw. Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae wo Bokutachi wa Mada Shiranai., Clannad, Ano Natsu de Matteru oder Shigatsu wa Kimi no Uso. 
ef - A Tale of Memories und das Sequel ef - A Tale of Melodies wären auch noch was.


----------



## Pronounta (28. Dezember 2015)

Mit "gutes Ende" meinte ich eher so etwas wie ein gutes oder zufriedenstellendes Finale. Muss nicht unbedingt ein Happy End sein 
Das Wort "gut" ist natürlich sehr wage, aber ich weiß nicht, wie ich das genauer beschreiben soll 
Danke auf jeden Fall für die Vorschläge, hab ich mir notiert.


----------



## Leob12 (28. Dezember 2015)

Hier noch ein Vorschlag: 
Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai

Fand ich ganz unterhaltsam, die zweite Staffel ist aber eine Klasse besser. Hoffentlich kommt eine dritte Staffel^^


----------



## Pronounta (28. Dezember 2015)

Den hab ich auch schon gesehen. Fand ich nicht sooo toll, aber konnte man sich auf jeden Fall angucken.


----------



## Leob12 (28. Dezember 2015)

Die zweite Staffel auch? Die macht vieles besser.
Nisekoi wirst du denke ich auch schon gesehen haben.


----------



## Pronounta (28. Dezember 2015)

Nisekoi hab ich noch nicht geguckt, sah mir etwas zu sehr nach Harem aus 
Ich werd den aber mal gucken, vielleicht täusche ich mich ja.

Beide Staffeln, ja.
Die zweite war wirklich besser, aber das Ende... 
Gute Animes haben anscheinend eine Art Affinität zu schlechtes Endings.


----------



## Desrupt0r (28. Dezember 2015)

Hallu? :c 

Ich suche mal wieder ein paar schöne Splatter Animes, leider finde ich selber keine mehr die ich noch nicht kenne. Es muss nicht unbedingt Splatter sein, aber es sollte schon das ein oder andere mal Blut spritzen... ihr wisst was ich meine :p 

Folgende und noch einige mehr habe ich gesehen:

Elfenlied
Btoom
Claymore
Hellsing & Hellsing Ultimate
Highschool of the Dead
Another
Blood-C
Corpse Party :3
Psycho Pass
One Punch Man
Tokio Ghul /Gul / Guhl was weiß ich? xD
(Hab jetzt mal nur die aufgelistet die mir spontan eingefallen sind... und meiner Meinung nach auch blutig genug sind ^^)


----------



## Pronounta (28. Dezember 2015)

Pupa soll ziemlich blutig und trashig sein: https://proxer.me/info/6642#to


----------



## Desrupt0r (28. Dezember 2015)

Pronounta schrieb:


> Pupa soll ziemlich blutig und trashig sein: https://proxer.me/info/6642#to



Thrashig muss er nicht sein :p Aber ich schau mir das trotzdem mal an  Hab grade irgendwo gelesen das eine Folge nur 4 Minuten lang gehen soll?! xDD


----------



## Leob12 (28. Dezember 2015)

Pronounta schrieb:


> Nisekoi hab ich noch nicht geguckt, sah mir etwas zu sehr nach Harem aus
> Ich werd den aber mal gucken, vielleicht täusche ich mich ja.
> 
> Beide Staffeln, ja.
> ...



Es soll ja noch eine Staffel kommen, die Vorlage und der Anime selbst sind ja ziemlich beliebt. 
Schlechte Endings? Gibt es ja, aber es gibt auch viele mit guten Endings. 
Zankyou no Terror, Rainbow, Inuyasha, Kisejuu, Toradora, die würden mir auf die Schnelle einfallen.

Nisekoi ist, wenn man Romance und Comedy mag, schon ganz gut, mir hat der Anime gut gefallen. Für mich ist es kein 0815-Harem Anime, ich finde sogar dass die Charaktere gut gemacht sind. Die erste Staffel fand ich sehr gut, wenn du Boku wa magst, ist Nisekoi nicht schlechter. 



> Ich suche mal wieder ein paar schöne Splatter Animes, leider finde ich selber keine mehr die ich noch nicht kenne. Es muss nicht unbedingt Splatter sein, aber es sollte schon das ein oder andere mal Blut spritzen... ihr wisst was ich meine :p


Und da hast du Attack on Titan noch nicht gesehen?^^ 
Oder Akame ga Kill?


----------



## soth (28. Dezember 2015)

Es gibt viele Serien mit guten Endings, im Sinne von Abschlüssen. Das sind aber oftmals keine Happy Ends.


----------



## Desrupt0r (28. Dezember 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Und da hast du Attack on Titan noch nicht gesehen?^^
> Oder Akame ga Kill?



Beides schon gesehen, habe ich vergessen!


----------



## Leob12 (28. Dezember 2015)

soth schrieb:


> Es gibt viele Serien mit guten Endings, im Sinne von Abschlüssen. Das sind aber oftmals keine Happy Ends.



Sag ich ja auch nicht. ^^

Ein gutes Ende ist für mich eines das mich nicht mit einem unbefriedigten Gefühl zurücklässt. Ich hab nichts gegen Happy Endings, "Unhappy" Endings oder gar offene Enden, sofern  es Sinn ergibt und nicht irgendwie unschlüssig ist. 
Wenn ein gewisser Story-Arc abgeschlossen ist, und der Anime dann endet, kann ich auch zufrieden sein, muss aber nicht so sein. 
Ich bin allerdings kein Freund von Cliffhangern im Sinne von irgendwas großes und interessantes wird angedeutet und dann kommt es nie, oder wenn der Anime bis hierhin quasi nur der Prolog sein soll und der richtig interessante Teil erst kommt. 
Das wär so als ob HxH nach der Hunter-Prüfung fertig gewesen wäre, oder One Piece als sie in der neuen Welt auftauchen oder DBZ nachdem sich Goku erstmals in einen SSJ verwandelt hat. 
Mir ist schon klar dass die Animes jetzt storytechnisch nicht unbedingt die Creme de la Creme sind, aber es dient nur dazu zu verdeutlichen was ich meine. Und ich will keine kürzeren Animes spoilern, denn auch da gibts ja genug Beispiele aus der jüngeren Vergangenheit.



> Beides schon gesehen, habe ich vergessen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Berserk
Black Lagoon vl?


----------



## Pronounta (28. Dezember 2015)

soth schrieb:


> Es gibt viele Serien mit guten Endings, im Sinne von Abschlüssen. Das sind aber oftmals keine Happy Ends.



Kann gut sein, hab auch einige mit guten Endings gesehen, aber so viele enttäuschen da einfach so ziemlich...

Elfenlied und Mirai Nikki fallen mir da spontan ein. Es gibt einfach zu viele Animes mit schlechten Endings.


----------



## Desrupt0r (28. Dezember 2015)

Pronounta schrieb:


> Kann gut sein, hab auch einige mit guten Endings gesehen, aber so viele enttäuschen da einfach so ziemlich...
> 
> Elfenlied und Mirai Nikki fallen mir da spontan ein. Es gibt einfach zu viele Animes mit schlechten Endings.



Da muss ich Death Note dazu packen. Das Ende ist einfach so enttäuschend und unwürdig :I


----------



## Desrupt0r (28. Dezember 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Berserk
> Black Lagoon vl?



Berserk war mir glaub zu alt. Black Lagoon schaue ich mir mal an!


----------



## Leob12 (28. Dezember 2015)

Zu Berserk gibts auch 3 Filme.


----------



## soth (28. Dezember 2015)

Wenn Black Lagoon gefällt auch mal in Jormungand reinschauen. Gangsta. wäre auch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Dezember 2015)

Pronounta schrieb:


> Kann gut sein, hab auch einige mit guten Endings gesehen, aber so viele enttäuschen da einfach so ziemlich...


Shigatsu wa kimi no uso wäre eventuell auch noch was für dich.



Pronounta schrieb:


> Elfenlied und Mirai Nikki fallen mir da spontan ein. Es gibt einfach zu viele Animes mit schlechten Endings.


Elfenlied hatte halt ein normales 'bad end', aber kein offenes Ende.
Sowas find ich dann richtig mies, wenn du mit der Serie durch bist und das dann ein 'und jetzt gehts erst richtig rund' Ende hat (Kamisama Dolls, 	Arata Kangatari, Mahou Sensou und noch einige andere)...

Oh und School Days wäre auch eines der Kategorie 'Bad End'...


----------



## Pronounta (28. Dezember 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Shigatsu wa kimi no uso wäre eventuell auch noch was für dich.



Hab ich auch schon geguckt, ist aber auf jeden Fall einer meiner Favoriten.


----------



## Leob12 (28. Dezember 2015)

Ich lass hier mal ne Empfehlung für Noragami Aragoto da. Für mich eine Steigerung zur ersten Staffel die ich schon sehr stark fand. 
Yato passt als Hauptcharakter einfach, bin gespannt wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Pronounta (29. Dezember 2015)

RNG hat entschieden: Ich gucke Log Horizon, One Outs und Anohana in der Reihenfolge und gebe entsprechend Feedback


----------



## Leob12 (29. Dezember 2015)

Log Horizon ist bisher recht gut. Bin bei Folge 17. 
One Outs fand ich persönlich richtig gut gemacht. Toua gehört für mich zu den fiesesten Hauptcharakteren die ich bisher gesehen habe, aber genau deswegen muss man ihn einfach mögen.


----------



## soth (29. Dezember 2015)

Ich dachte du stehst nicht auf Kämpfe und Action 
Die Meinungen und Definitionen von Wörtern gehen wohl teilweise arg auseinander.


----------



## Pronounta (29. Dezember 2015)

soth schrieb:


> Ich dachte du stehst nicht auf Kämpfe und Action
> Die Meinungen und Definitionen von Wörtern gehen wohl teilweise arg auseinander.



Ich stehe nicht auf Action, aber wenn es dann doch drin ist, ist es nicht schlimm, solange das drumherum stimmt 
Desto weniger Action, desto besser. Aber nur weil Action in einem Anime vorhanden ist, guck ich mir den nicht gleich nicht an ^^.


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Dezember 2015)

also wäre dir elfenlied z.b. zu actionreich? xD weil ich find das total geil  kannman immer wieder guckn^^


----------



## Pronounta (29. Dezember 2015)

Elfenlied hab ich schon gesehen 
Fand ich nur ganz gut, aber war für mich jetzt nichts besonderes  .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (29. Dezember 2015)

Mal an die Ghibli Filme gedacht?


----------



## Pronounta (29. Dezember 2015)

Welche Filme denn z.B.?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (29. Dezember 2015)

Das Schloss im Himmel, Mein Nachbar Totoro, Prinzessin Monoke, Chihiros Reise ins Zauberland, Wie der Wind sich hebt, 5cm per second, Garden of Sinners und Garden of Words. Wenn Action doch einmal in voller Länge angeschaut werden soll - Redline.


----------



## Pronounta (29. Dezember 2015)

Mein Nachbar Totoro und Chihiros Reise ins Wunderland hab ich mir mal markiert. 
Danke.


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Dezember 2015)

was wären eure empfehlung an erwachsenen animes... NEIN nich das was ihr denkt...keine hentais... sondern sowas wie elfenlief was etwas.... nennn wirs gewaltätiger krasser ist, wos zu sache geht^^ sowas find ich ganz nett.... weil diese kinderfilme wie chihiros reise ins wunderland sind zwar ganz nett... aber mir viiieeeeel zu langweilig mitlerweile
was wären eure empfehlungen da?
könnt mir da prinzipiel alles in die richtung empfehlen bin da hart im nehmen^^ hab bisher nochnix gefunden was wo ich sage das is mir zu extrem^^  also nur her mit^^


----------



## Desrupt0r (29. Dezember 2015)

Elfenlied
 Btoom
 Claymore
 Hellsing & Hellsing Ultimate
 Highschool of the Dead
 Another
 Blood-C
 Corpse Party :3
 Psycho Pass
 One Punch Man
 Tokio Ghul /Gul / Guhl was weiß ich? xD
Death Note

Die Liste habe ich gestern schon mal gepostet, aber wenn sie dir weiterhilft, nur zu!  Wenn du es richtig, ich meine RICHTIG brutal magst dann schau dir Corpse Party an!  Ich wüsste nicht das es etwas gibt das annähernd so brutal ist wie das...


----------



## Pronounta (29. Dezember 2015)

Coprse Party solltest du dir definitiv mal anschauen. Ist schon ein ziemlich krasser Anime


----------



## Desrupt0r (29. Dezember 2015)

Pronounta schrieb:


> Coprse Party solltest du dir definitiv mal anschauen. Ist schon ein ziemlich krasser Anime



Gibt es irgendwas was da mithalten kann?


----------



## Pronounta (29. Dezember 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach können da nicht mal Filme mit echten Schauspielern wie An American Crime mithalten  Ich denke nicht.
Wobei man auch sagen muss, dass ich An American Crime mit der ganzen Familie und Corpse Party alleine geguckt habe


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Dezember 2015)

das klingt gut^^ ja ich bin da schon hart im nehmen... und ich hab das kind in mir gewahrt das der meinung ist umso brutaler und gewaltätiger umso besser^^ also mehr is immer gut^^


----------



## Desrupt0r (29. Dezember 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> das klingt gut^^ ja ich bin da schon hart im nehmen... und ich hab das kind in mir gewahrt das der meinung ist umso brutaler und gewaltätiger umso besser^^ also mehr is immer gut^^



Na dann viel Spaß. Aber erwarte dir bitte nicht zu viel von dem Anime, das ist einfach nur eine stumpfe Metzelei mit einer nicht vorhanden / total behinderten Story... aber trotzdem witzig 

@Pronounta Pff da kannst doch locker bisschen "Netflix" & Chill anwenden!


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Dezember 2015)

och ich find die kämpfe und das gemätzel meist auch interesanter wie die story.... ohne witz so manche serie/ anime (hab jetzt kein konkretes namensbeispiel) haben sooooo langweilige storys... ohne die geilen kömpfe wärd das niemand guckn...
aber ne gute story mit der passenden mischung aus kampf und extreme ist auch super


----------



## Pronounta (29. Dezember 2015)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> @Pronounta Pff da kannst doch locker bisschen "Netflix" & Chill anwenden!



Da fehlt momentan leider der richtige Partner an meiner Seite 
Aber ich stell mir das ja nicht so romantisch vor...
Corpse Party im Kerzenlicht gucken und das Gegenüber währenddessen zart berühren


----------



## Desrupt0r (29. Dezember 2015)

Pronounta schrieb:


> Da fehlt momentan leider der richtige Partner an meiner Seite
> Aber ich stell mir das ja nicht so romantisch vor...
> Corpse Party im Kerzenlicht gucken und das Gegenüber währenddessen zart berühren



Zärtlich mit einer Schere nochmal und nochmal... äh ach lassen wir das einfach!   Du bist echt faszinierend du haust einfach so viele Posts raus das ist unglaublich!


----------



## Pronounta (29. Dezember 2015)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Du bist echt faszinierend du haust einfach so viele Posts raus das ist unglaublich!



Naja, ich könnte ja Guild Wars 2 spielen. Oder CSGO. Oder Payday 2. Oder Log Horizon gucken. Oder irgendwas im echten Leben machen.
Aber ne, stattdessen spamme ich lieber das Forum voll


----------



## Desrupt0r (29. Dezember 2015)

Pronounta schrieb:


> Naja, ich könnte ja Guild Wars 2 spielen. Oder CSGO. Oder Payday 2. Oder Log Horizon gucken. Oder irgendwas im echten Leben machen.
> Aber ne, stattdessen spamme ich lieber das Forum voll



Ich verstehe gar nicht was da bei dir los ist!  Ich meine ich mag das Forum ja auch, ich bin hier aber trotzdem nur drin wenn ich auf der "Arbeit" bin. Bist du da irgendwie süchtig danach oder macht des dir einfach so viel Spaß? D


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (29. Dezember 2015)

Jedem das seine.

@Des bei der Arbeit beschäftigt sein


----------



## Pronounta (29. Dezember 2015)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Ich verstehe gar nicht was da bei dir los ist!  Ich meine ich mag das Forum ja auch, ich bin hier aber trotzdem nur drin wenn ich auf der "Arbeit" bin. Bist du da irgendwie süchtig danach oder macht des dir einfach so viel Spaß? D



Ich hab selber keine Ahnung 
Ich weiß nur, dass ich mich nach jeder "PCGHX-Session" mal wieder darüber aufrege, wie viel Zeit ich hier investiert habe und was ich anderes mit der Zeit hätte machen können


----------



## Desrupt0r (29. Dezember 2015)

Pronounta schrieb:


> Ich hab selber keine Ahnung
> Ich weiß nur, dass ich mich nach jeder "PCGHX-Session" mal wieder darüber aufrege, wie viel Zeit ich hier investiert habe und was ich anderes mit der Zeit hätte machen können



Ach was wenn es dir doch gefällt :p Du kannst deinen Enkeln / Kindern immer zeigen wie berühmt du ihm Forum bist, wenn du mal deine 50.000 Beiträge geknackt hast! :p

@Patrick Ohne das Forum hätte ich die Ausbildung wahrscheinlich aufgegeben, ich hab halt echt oft nix zu tun... naja mit dem Forum und Youtube und Proxer lässt sich das schon irgendwie überstehen!


----------



## Pronounta (29. Dezember 2015)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Ach was wenn es dir doch gefällt :p Du kannst deinen Enkeln / Kindern immer zeigen wie berühmt du ihm Forum bist, wenn du mal deine 50.000 Beiträge geknackt hast! :p



50.000?
PFFFT
So weit sind ja schon einige Leute, ich brauch schon mindestens 6 Ziffern an meinem Beitragszähler


----------



## Desrupt0r (29. Dezember 2015)

Pronounta schrieb:


> 50.000?
> PFFFT
> So weit sind ja schon einige Leute, ich brauch schon mindestens 6 Ziffern an meinem Beitragszähler



Du bist glaub ich der einzige dem ich das zutraue!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (29. Dezember 2015)

Wie gesagt, solange es eine Motivation in irgendeiner Form gibt, sollte man diese nicht schlecht reden, nie und nimmer, denn diese erlaubt es uns uns zu sein.


----------



## Leob12 (29. Dezember 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> was wären eure empfehlung an erwachsenen animes... NEIN nich das was ihr denkt...keine hentais... sondern sowas wie elfenlief was etwas.... nennn wirs gewaltätiger krasser ist, wos zu sache geht^^ sowas find ich ganz nett.... weil diese kinderfilme wie chihiros reise ins wunderland sind zwar ganz nett... aber mir viiieeeeel zu langweilig mitlerweile
> was wären eure empfehlungen da?
> könnt mir da prinzipiel alles in die richtung empfehlen bin da hart im nehmen^^ hab bisher nochnix gefunden was wo ich sage das is mir zu extrem^^ also nur her mit^^


 
1.) Heißt es Chihiros Reise ins Zauberland.
2.) Gibt es genug Metaphern für Probleme der realen Welt, nur halt verpackt. Den Film als Kinderfilm abzutun zeugt meiner Meinung nach schon von Unwissen.

Blut und was weiß ich ist noch lange kein Merkmal für einen guten Anime, aber jedem das seine.

Wenn du einen Anime willst der für erwachseneres Publikum gedacht ist, dann schau dir diese hier an:
Rainbow: Nisha Rokubou no Shichinin
Kiseijuu: Sei no Kakuritsu
Zankyou no Terror
Gangsta
Berserk


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Dezember 2015)

na denn schau ich mir dasmal an wasdas is^^
hey jedem das seine.. für mich isses halt nen langweiliger kinderfilm... mich interesieren verpackte altagsprobleme nicht sonderlich...warum auch...hab genug im altag mit zu tun... ich will bei nem anime einfach den brutalen verkorsten humor der asiaten mir anschauen und mich amüsieren....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (29. Dezember 2015)

Dann wie gesagt Corpse Party und Redline. Für Brain Zankyou no Terror und Psycho-Pass+Movie und co.


----------



## Leob12 (29. Dezember 2015)

Zankyou no Terror ist, wenn ich mir seine Vorlieben anschaue, nichts für ihn. Wenig Blut und Bezug zur Realität bzw Vergangenheit...


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Dezember 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Zankyou no Terror ist, wenn ich mir seine Vorlieben anschaue, nichts für ihn. Wenig Blut und Bezug zur Realität bzw Vergangenheit...


so wie du das verstanden hast meinte ich das nich....
bezug auf vergangenheit und realität is kein prob... nur is mir das andere wichtiger weil dasn gröseren spasfaktor beim zugucken hat....
wenn das andre nebnbei läuft hab ich absolut kein prob.... aber mein hauptaugenmerk liegt nunma eher auf der ectreme als auf dem zusammenhang mit der realität


----------



## Leob12 (29. Dezember 2015)

Dann fallen meines Erachtens Zankyou no Terror, Parasyte und Rainbow raus. Dort ist die Gewalt nicht das Hauptaugenmerk und wer die Animes nur dafür schaut, der ist woanders einfach besser aufgehoben. 
Ich verstehe schon was du meinst, aber du wolltest erwachsene Animes. Wenn du das nur über möglichst viel Blut definierst, dann hab ich das anscheinend falsch verstanden.


----------



## Noxxphox (30. Dezember 2015)

nein aber shihiros reise ins... wie auch immer^^ ist für mich nen kinderanime... es ist langweilig, keine aktion garnüschd....

mir geht es darum das es actionreich ist... und als splatter anhänger bin ich nunmal von blutrünstigeren animes eher angetan^^ versteh mich nicht falsch... shihiro war nen guter anime... habs gern geguckt als kind.... aber nuja... öhm ich bin aus dem alter raus und ich bin eher der action typü geworden... wo nix passiert wird mir schnell langweilig und ich machs aus...

es muss ja nicht möglichst blutig sein... ist aber als splatter liebhaber nunmal etwas was ich lustig finde (tokyo gore police... die hunderte lieter kunstblut xD, is zwar kein anime aber n guter splatter film^^)...
also definieren wir es s9ollte action an erster stelle stehen... blutig an 2ter...rest dahinter^^ bin nunmal kein durchshcnittsfilmegucker^^


----------



## Leob12 (30. Dezember 2015)

Dann schau dir bei den von mir vorgeschlagenen Animes nur Berserk und  Gangsta an, der Rest ist nichts für dich, da es eine gute Story und einen ernsten Hintergrund gibt. 
Es ist halt widersprüchlich zum Anspruch "erwachsenere Animes", denn viel Blut und Action beinhalten ein Großteil aller Animes, vor allem die bekannten Shonen und die sind alles, aber keine erwachsenen Animes. Solche Animes zeichnen sich eben durch eine vielschichtige Story, gute Charaktere und kein simples Schwarz/Weiß aus. 

Blut und Gore ist nichts außergewöhnliches mehr. Es ist längst im Mainstream angekommen, ergo bist du sehr wohl irgendwo beim Durchschnitt angekommen^^ 
Von mir aus sollst du schauen was du willst, mir egal, aber ich will nicht das richtig gute Animes verkannt werden nur weil nicht genug Blut drinnen ist.


----------



## Kinguin (30. Dezember 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> aber mein hauptaugenmerk liegt nunma eher auf der ectreme als auf dem zusammenhang mit der realität



Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe,dann willst du einen Anime ,der einfach nur schön blutig,extrem und absurd ist ?
Ich bin kein Experte wie die User hier,aber ein Kumpel hat mir in die Richtung den Anime "Afro Samurai" empfohlen.Das ist relativ kurz,richtet aber sein Hauptaugenmerk auf die Kämpfe,der Plot ist dabei komplett sekundär,und dementsprechend recht simpel.Ich denke das sollte etwas sein,was deinen Wünschen entspricht.

Leob hat allerdings recht,ab dem Punkt ,wo Gewalt nicht mehr im Kontext passt,ist die Handlung nicht mehr ernst zu nehmen. ^^


----------



## Leob12 (2. Januar 2016)

Shinmai Maou no Testament abgebrochen, nach 3 Episoden^^ 
Kennt man alles schon in besserer Form. 

Jetzt mal Slamdunk angefangen. Richtig oldschool, aber witzig, alleine die Headbutts xD
Die Animation ist klar veraltet, aber damit kann ich eigentlich leben.


----------



## MetallSimon (2. Januar 2016)

Könnt ihr mir was Gutes empfehlen, was so Richtung Krimi, Thriller oder Science-fiction geht?
Ich denk mal ich werde mir demnächst Zankyou no Terror anschauen, aber dann ist meine Liste leer.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Januar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Shinmai Maou no Testament abgebrochen, nach 3 Episoden^^
> Kennt man alles schon in besserer Form.


Och, das geht schon noch 'nen bisserl rund...

Den einen oder anderen Hammer gibts durchaus, leider ist der Anime doch irgendwie etwas träge (k/a, wie ichs sonst beschreiben soll)...
Vorallen bei den Dingen, die in der Luft stehen. (nein, möchte nicht spoilern)...



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir was Gutes empfehlen, was so Richtung Krimi, Thriller oder Science-fiction geht?
> Ich denk mal ich werde mir demnächst Zankyou no Terror anschauen, aber dann ist meine Liste leer.


Gosick (fieses Ende).
Un-Go

Und ev. noch Read or Die TV.

SciFi??
Was meinst du da genau?
Bitte genauer definieren, was du unter SciFi vorstellst.
Mit oder ohne Weltraum?


----------



## MetallSimon (2. Januar 2016)

Scifi halt, am besten ohne zu viel Magie oder sonstwas. Mit Weltraum ist meist so abgehoben, mir gefällt halt nicht, dass alles immer so komisch aussieht, wie in dem Film Jupiter Ascending. Keine Ahnung, wie ich das beschreiben soll.
Scifi ist für mich Sowas wie:
Steins;Gate 
 Psycho-Pass
Darker than Black
IS: Infinite Stratos(wobei mir das auch schon zu magisch/komisch ist)
Toaru Kagaku no Railgun*
*Suisei no Gargantia
....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (2. Januar 2016)

Frage ist welche Serien du bereits gesehen hast? Ich kann vom Kommentar nur heraus interpretieren dass die geschriebenen bereits angesehen wurden. 

Mein Vorschlag: Ghost in the Shell, Evangelion und Ergo Proxy.


----------



## Gripschi (2. Januar 2016)

Auch wenns im All spielt ist Sidonia empfehlenswert. Die Story Spiel auch zum Teil oft auf den Schiff.

Sonst noch u.U. Irregulear at Magic High School. Die Magie ist dort ehr ein Wissenschaftliches Produkt.

Terra Formars ist evtl auch was, spielt wohl auf den Mars aber ohne großes Weltall tamdam.


----------



## MetallSimon (2. Januar 2016)

Sidonia habe ich schonmal angefangen, gefiel mir aber nicht so gut. Ich bin kein großer Freund von diesen ganzen riesigen Mechs.
Irregulear at Magic High School hab ich schon gesehen, gefiel mir ganz gut.
Ghost in the Shell den ersten FIlm habe ich gesehen, gefiel mir so lala,  in welcher Reinfolge muss man da die Fortsetzungen sehen/welche davon  sind empfehlenswert?

Terra Formars klingt auf jeden Fall schonmal interessant.


----------



## Gripschi (2. Januar 2016)

Puh bei GintS kenn Ich nur die 2 Solid State Komplexe.

1 Filmemacher ist dazwischen den anderen kenn Ich nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (2. Januar 2016)

> Solid State Komplexe


Zuviel SSDs gekauft?^^ Stand Alone Complex heißt es richtig  

@MetallSimon​Wenns eher spannend sein soll: One OutsD.Gray ManGyakkyou Burai Kaiji 1: Ultimate Survivor


----------



## Gripschi (2. Januar 2016)

Scheinbar 

WTF was die Autokorrektur alles kann.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Januar 2016)

Ihr müsst euch echt mal die Stars Saga anschauen.
Crest of The Stars -> Banner of the Stars I, II und 3.

Ist zwar SciFi im Weltraum, aber wirklich gut.

Was mir auch gut gefallen hat: 
Tytania
Gundam SEED

Und insbesondere Yamato 2199 Remake. UNBEDINGT anschauen!

BTW:
Macht doch mal 'ne Liste, was ihr alles geschaut habt, bei einem entsprechenden Dings 
Meinereiner nutzt Anime-Planet, weil sehr faul und das sehr schnell geht, wenn man anfängt.


----------



## Noxxphox (3. Januar 2016)

gestern wieder komplette staffel elfenlied geguckt 
ich finds sooo schade das es anscheinend keine weiteren folgen gibt...

naja engeblich gibt es ne 2te stafel in japan... sogar ne dritte... doch leider findet man dazu absolut garnichts.... das macht mich jedes mal wieder traurig... also falls wer infos hat, sagts mir


----------



## Leob12 (3. Januar 2016)

Gibt keine 2. Staffel.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Januar 2016)

Macht auch keinen Sinn, da Elfenlied in sich geschlossen ist.
Gut, es weicht etwas vom Manga ab. Aber mehr kann man aus dem bestehenden nicht machen (und wird man auch nicht). Das einzige, was vielleicht, unter Umständen passieren könnte, wäre ein Remake. Aber daran glaub ich nicht.

PS: Schon Stars Saga angeschaut? 

Ich schmeiß mir gerade mal Macross 7 rein.
Macross hab ich ja bei Folge 28 abgebrochen (von 36), da mir die Lynn und ihr Fetter tierisch auf die Nüsse ging...


----------



## Noxxphox (3. Januar 2016)

ich hab von nem kumpel Brynhildr empfohlen bekommen und alle folgen angeschaut heute, was will man sonst machen wenn man krank ist xD
find das gane eig ganz amüsant wenns an manchen stellen auch echt langweilig zwischendrin wurde...aber an sich gelungen... so nun hab ich mich mal erkundigt uznd es gibt im mom 15 bände, ob das damit abgeschlossen ist finde ich absolut garnichts dazu, auch nicht ob eine 2te staffel möglich ist. sagtma könnt ihr mir gute seiten sagen wo ich news zu animes/mangas bekomme und auch gezielt suchen kann.,.. hab paar infosseiten gefunden, aber die hatten iwi keine suchfunktion und da wühlste dich bei den dämlichen menüs blöde

elfenlied landen auf jedenfall di mangas jetzt im warenkorb...weil die sollen echt gut sein und elfenlied ist echt hammer


----------



## Gripschi (4. Januar 2016)

So morgen werden Berserk Max 7 und 8 bestellt...

Golden Age Arc ist an sich auch gut.

Die Serie fand Ich sehr gut umgesetzt Großteils.

Insgesamt ist Berserk mit der beste Anime für mich.

Fehlt nur noch der Pre Dragon Slayer als Fechtwaffe.


----------



## Pronounta (4. Januar 2016)

Hat irgendjemand von euch Tokyo Ghoul Root A gesehen? 
Ich habe bis jetzt nur die erste Staffel gesehen und würde ja weitergucken, aber mit Kanekis Veränderung...
Ich find den jetzt ziemlich unsympathisch. 

Lohnt es sich denn, Root A anzuschauen?


----------



## MetallSimon (4. Januar 2016)

Tokyo Ghoul Root A ist auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert
Kanike ist glaube ich sowieso recht wenig zu sehen


----------



## Leob12 (4. Januar 2016)

Ich würde sowieso den Manga lesen.


----------



## Noxxphox (4. Januar 2016)

wo bestellt iht eure mangas?
ich hab auf amazon einmal elfenlied box 1-3 und bix 4-6.... 1-3 isn taschenbuch und 4-6 broschiert... nun die frage....
im inet steht broschiert is nur hochwertiger...

jedoch hab ichs bei ein paar dbz mangas die ich hab gesehen es gibt welche in farbe und welche in schwarz weis... sind die jetzt beide schwarz weis egal ob taschenbuch oder broschiert?
weil mir isses an sich egal ob farbig oder schwarzweis... nur kb schwarz weis 3 bände und farbig 3 bände zu Kaufen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (4. Januar 2016)

Da ich in der Schweiz wohne, kann ich kaum eine Empfehlungen in der Deutschen Legion, abseits Importe und Amazon als Grossdistributor, austeilen. Aber probier mal animeversand.com aus, sieht legitim.


----------



## Leob12 (4. Januar 2016)

Teilweise gibts spezielle Ausgaben, oder oft sind einfach die ersten paar Seiten in Farbe zB bei Fairy Tail.


----------



## Noxxphox (4. Januar 2016)

aber in der regel sind mangas schwrz weis wenn ich richtig liege oder?


----------



## Leob12 (4. Januar 2016)

Ja, da es schlichtweg zu aufwendig und teuer wäre durchgehend in Farbe zu drucken.


----------



## Noxxphox (4. Januar 2016)

dann hab ichs richtig in erinnerung merci 
na denn elfenlied mangas werden morgen bestellt^^ ab 19.1 hab ich alle zeit der welt dann zum lesen 
ich hasse lesen zwar aber ein manga ist ja nicht reines lesen... die bilder helfen einem fantasielosen menschen wie mir die geschehnisse vor augen zu haben^^

death note fertig geschaut (klang ja amüsant was im inet stand) aber leider fand ich das ende nicht besonders gut... ansonsten warws schon ganz witzig... aber das ende....schade drum


----------



## Leob12 (8. Januar 2016)

Ich bin dann mal gespannt wie DBZ Battle of Gods wird auf meinem neuen Bluray-Player. Auf Ressurection F freue ich mich auch schon, werdr ich mir definitiv holen. 

Abseits davon die erste Folge von Shokugeki no Soma gesehen. Da bekommt man Hunger o_O


----------



## Kinguin (8. Januar 2016)

Also mir sagt Super Dragonball überhaupt nicht zu,für mich grenzt das schon Vergewaltigung mit dem Anime.Aber auch die Filme fand ich eher mäßig,kann aber mit den neuen Formen nichts anfangen und vermisse einfach bestimmte Charaktere.Aber ist halt so.

Wo wir grade bei Shonens sind,Naruto wird paar Anime Specials bekommen sowie einen One Shot Manga 



Spoiler



zu Boruto.Die Specials werden dabei die Begleitbücher als Vorlage nehmen,und den Anfang macht Itachi.Man wird dort seine Vergangenheit beleuchten,wie er im 3.Ninja Weltkrieg aufwuchs,wie er den Entschluss fasste der beste Ninja zu werden um sein Dorf zu verändern,und wie er mit Shisui aufwuchs,wie er den Konflikt zwischen Uchia und Konoha ausgesetzt war bis zu dem Punkt der zu seinem Ende führte.Finde an und für sich interessant,wenn wir andere Sichtweise der Charaktere bekommen,also auf den Storyverlauf.Deshalb hat mir auch der Kakashi Jugendfiller so gut gefallen.
Wenn Itachi dran kommt,werden wir wohl auch die anderen Begleitbücher  folgen,also mit Gaara,Kakashi,Shikamaru,Sasukes Reisen usw (die Zeit nach dem 4.Ninjakrieg)


----------



## Noxxphox (8. Januar 2016)

dragonball super? du hast schon was gesehn dabon? wooo???


----------



## Gripschi (8. Januar 2016)

Prosieben Maxx 

Bin aber auch ehr enttäuscht von.


----------



## Leob12 (8. Januar 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> dragonball super? du hast schon was gesehn dabon? wooo???


Gibts seit Sommer. Selten eine so bescheidene Animation gesehen, die ist sub-standard und schlechter als jene vom originalen DBZ, und die kam 1998 zum Ende.


----------



## Kinguin (8. Januar 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> dragonball super? du hast schon was gesehn dabon? wooo???



Im Internet werden die Folgen gesubbt ,einfach bei Google eingeben.Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie weit man mittlerweile ist.
Oder meinst du wirklich deutsche Synchro? Das weiß ich nicht,ich selbst schaue nur mit englischen/deutschen Untertiteln.


----------



## Leob12 (8. Januar 2016)

Man ist derzeit irgendwo bei Folge 25 herum. Wie gesagt, dieQualität und der Detailgrad der Animation ist unter aller Sau.


----------



## Gripschi (8. Januar 2016)

Kann Ich nur zustimmen.

Ich mein DB Z kommt ja im TV. Über den Dub will Ich nicht reden, selten so schlechten erlebt! 

Und Ich schau eig immer Dub wenn möglich...


----------



## Kinguin (8. Januar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Man ist derzeit irgendwo bei Folge 25 herum. Wie gesagt, dieQualität und der Detailgrad der Animation ist unter aller Sau.



Sogar schlimmer als die von dem aktuellen OnePiece Anime ? Das wäre hart


----------



## Leob12 (8. Januar 2016)

Schau dir die Vergleiche an. Ich hab eine Folge gesehen und es war schlechter als ein Fanart. Das ist wirklich lächerlich vom größten Studio, TOEI. Die dürften anscheinend kein Budget bekommen oder halt so wenig wie möglich. 
One Piece hat auch stark nachgelassen. Mit den ganzen Blitzen (Luffy vs Dofi) und Zorros Haki, das fand ich einfach nur unpassend und schlecht gemacht. 
Aber DB Super ist von der Qualität, dem Detailgrad 2 Klassen hinter DBZ. Von Kai will ich gar nicht reden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erschreckend, und kein Scherz.


----------



## Kinguin (8. Januar 2016)

Ich schaue den Anime zu One Piece nicht regelmäßig.Aber gelegentlich mal reinschauen und da ist mir halt die Animationsqualität,das sinnlose Gestrecke sowie Dinge,die im Manga anders rüberkommen, aufgefallen.Das ist eben der Preis den man zahlt,wenn man keine richtigen Fillerfolgen einbaut,sonst kommt man dem Manga zu nah ran.Bei Naruto übertreibt man mit letzterem richtig,aber dafür sind die Storyfolgen mit paar Ausnahmen gut gemacht.
Wobei aktuell sind die Naruto Filler so unnötig,der Manga ist längst vorbei.Und dann haben sie sogar einen guten Filler Ansatz ("Was wäre ,wenn ....Timeline" wo Naruto bei Minato aufwächst und der Uchia Clan lebt),der aber komplett an die Wand gefahren wird,weil Sasuke wieder vom Weg abgekommene ist und Naruto der gutherzige "Talentlose" ist ...... 

Naja ich geb demnächst mal PsychoPass und Tokyo Ghoul eine Chance,sollen ja ziemlich gut sein.


----------



## Leob12 (8. Januar 2016)

Das Problem liegt eher daran dass wöchentliche Episoden teuer sind (Synchronsprecher zB) und da es einfach stressiger ist. 
Toei ist jetzt aber auch nicht für Hochglanz a la Madhouse oder Ufotable bekannt. Das Studio hat zwar viel Geld, aber die Qualität ist jetzt nicht berauschend. 
Der neue OP Stil (ab FMI) ist mir zu "flashy". King's Haki wurde früher besser dargestellt. Vergleich mal Sabondy Archipelago mit Luffy vs Dofi, vl nur via Youtube und du wirst sehen was ich meine. 
Von mir aus sollen sie bei OP ne Pause machen. Aber das hat halt auch vor und Nachteile. Einerseits könnte die Qualität besser werden, andererseits könnte aber auch das Interesse abnehmen. 
Aber lieber ne Pause als Filler. 
Die Naruto-Filler dienen einem Zweck: Kohle. Man will mit 10 Spin Offs, ein paar quasi-Fortsetzungen und Fillern einfach die Kuh melken. Wenn man daran denkt dass bei Naruto ganze Staffeln Filler sind, wird mir fast schlecht. Und sowas soll man dann kaufen. Die Filler sind zu 95% Quatsch, ein paar lohnenswerte soll es geben, aber da sie mit der Hauptstory nichts am Hut haben finde ich es uninteressant. Wenn sie es so lösen wie bei OP mit Specials, 3D2Y zum Beispiel, oder Film Z, die ja doch auch zum Kanon gehören, irgendwie, dann schaue ich mir das schon an. Fand beide ziemlich gelungen. 
Bei Tokyo Ghoul musst du auch die zweite Staffel ansehen, die erste endet ohne Schlussfolgerung. Dazu ist die Handlung noch nicht abgeschlossen und zahlreiche Dinge wurden von der Vorlage abgeändert. Ich würde dir den Manga empfehlen. Nicht weil Mangas immer besser sind sondern weil der Manga einfach gut ist. Im Anime wird da einiges verdreht, außerdem gibts Zensur (teilweise werden die Farben einfach invertiert), teilweise halt richtig zensiert. Wenn auf jeden Fall ohne Zensur, das macht da meiner Meinung alles kaputt. 
Dazu ist TG halt ein typischer Hype-Anime. Erwarte dir nicht zu viel, sonst kann es leicht sein dass du enttäuscht bist. 
Zu Psycho Pass kann ich nichts sagen, liegt noch auf meiner Platte und ich komme nicht dazu^^

Hast du die Fate-Reihe schon gesehen?


----------



## Kinguin (8. Januar 2016)

Ich glaube dir schon so.Blitze und Conqueror Haki klingt wirklich dämlich,die Darstellung im Manga war immer eine Aurawelle bzw beim Aufeinandertreffen eine Art Druckwelle,die entsteht.Auf dem Sabody bzw auf der FMI (die 5000 Fischmenschen) war das noch richtig dargestellt.Weiß auch nicht,wieso man Dinge einbaut,die im Manga nie vorkamen.Eigentlich bietet One Piece sogar viel Material für "Filler",die Coverpages im Manga erzählen immer eine kleine Nebenstory,die aber auch handlungsrelevant ist.(CP9s Überleben,Jimbeis Abenteuer mit dem Porneglyph,Corbys Werdegang bei der Marine,die Steckbriefe,die durch die Welt gehen usw) Da könnte man genug mit reinbringen,weiß echt nicht,wieso man das nicht macht  
Danke für die Infos,dann nehme ich mal den Manga in Angriff. ^^ Tokyo und Psycho Pass wurden mir von 2 Kumpels,die Anime/Manga Fans sind,empfohlen,ich selber hab halt keine Ahnung.Und Fate sagt mir nichts,aber gut bin in der Materie auch nicht so drin.

PS: von Naruto kommt sicherlich irgendwann nochmal eine "Kai Variante" wie bei DB.


----------



## Leob12 (8. Januar 2016)

Man baut sie ein damit der Anime spektakulärer wird, vermutlich um irgendwie noch mehr Leute anzuziehen. Mit der orange/roten Animation kurz vorm Rüstungshaki kann ich leben, aber Zorros Haki war einfach nur unnötig übertrieben und das Königshaki total unpassend. Die Szene war so episch im Manga. Leider im Anime komplett verhaut finde ich. 
Von DBZ Kai hätte ich mir die deutsche Version sogar gekauft, aber da nicht die originalen Sprecher dabei sind, kann ich darauf verzichten. Soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass die neuen einen schlechten Job machen, aber DBZ ist für mich einer der wenigen Animes mit guter deutscher Synchro. Die japanische mag ich nicht, Englisch ist auch sehr gut (Goku, Vegeta), allerdings ist da die Übersetzung teilweise nicht so toll wie im deutschen. Andere Szenen sind dagegen im englischen epischer.
Bei Naruto "Kai"? Ich weiß nicht was man da rausholen kann. Aber DBZ bietet einfach mehr Möglichkeit um es visuell aufzuhübschen. Naruto ist ja am Anfang ziemlich "basic", so eine Hochglanzoptik, keine Ahnung, bei Digimon Tri sieht der neue Stil auch super aus.


----------



## Noxxphox (8. Januar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Schau dir die Vergleiche an. Ich hab eine Folge gesehen und es war schlechter als ein Fanart. Das ist wirklich lächerlich vom größten Studio, TOEI. Die dürften anscheinend kein Budget bekommen oder halt so wenig wie möglich.
> One Piece hat auch stark nachgelassen. Mit den ganzen Blitzen (Luffy vs Dofi) und Zorros Haki, das fand ich einfach nur unpassend und schlecht gemacht.
> Aber DB Super ist von der Qualität, dem Detailgrad 2 Klassen hinter DBZ. Von Kai will ich gar nicht reden.
> 
> ...


wtf... ich hatte mich so gefreut... aber wtf was is das?
ich dachte mit den heutigen möglichkeiten wirds noch genialere kämpfe geben weil viel mehr und spektakulärer animiert werdn kann... aber was is das? hat das n vorschulkind designd?


----------



## Leob12 (8. Januar 2016)

Die Gründe stehen eine Seite vorher.


----------



## Kinguin (8. Januar 2016)

Ich dachte bei "Naruto Kai" eher an eine kompakte Version,also ohne Filler/Streckung,natürlich mit den alten Soundtracks. ^^ Kann aber  sein,dass man dies auch qualitätstechnisch in den Sand setzt.Und ja Gokus Stimme ist im Japanischen echt daneben,aber ich finde dennoch in den 99% der Fällen die Original Stimmen bei einer Serie besser.


----------



## Leob12 (8. Januar 2016)

Naja Kai bei DB wurde halt komplett neu animiert und ohne Filler. 
Goku wird im japanischen von einer Frau gesprochen^^ 
Ich hab sonst kein Problem mit originalen Dubs, aber bei DBZ haben es die deutschen und englischen Sprecher wirklich sehr gut gemacht. Außerdem sind die Soundtracks auch besser.


----------



## Kinguin (8. Januar 2016)

Das deutsche Opening bei DBZ ging einem damals zu Grundschulzeiten gut durch den Kopf ^^ Tommy Morgenstern und Co haben aber damals wirklich einen guten Job gemacht.
Bin am Überlegen ob ich mir die Blueray zu FMA Brotherhood soll,auch weil es mein Lieblingsanime von den bisher gesehenen ist.Aber ich weiß halt nicht ob mir die deutsche Dub Version zusagt.Oder Death Note wäre eine Überlegung wert,hat mir auch gefallen,wobei ich nicht die Dub Version kenne.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (8. Januar 2016)

Die Winter Season hat angefangen und ich bin bereits in Resonanz mit ERASED (Boku dake ga Inai Machi). GATE so wie immer. Dort wünschte ich mir den Gore vom Manga, weshalb der so verharmlost wurde, ist mir schleierhaft  Die anderen wie Schwarzesmarken und Hai to Gensou no Grimgar/Saijaku Muhai no Bahamut (ehrlich gesagt vom Design ähnlich zu SAO und Danmachi) wünsche ich einen guten Start, da die ansonsten geskippt werden. Der Rest sieht für mich nicht vielversprechend aus. Bei den Filmen sieht es ein bisschen besser aus mit Code Geass Akito Episode 5, Alice in Dreamland, Shisha no Teikoku und Persona 3.

Quellen: https://www.livechart.me/winter-2016/tv und https://www.livechart.me/winter-2016/movies


----------



## Leob12 (9. Januar 2016)

Ich werde wie immer 2-3 Wochen warten und mir dann gleich ein paar Folgen anschauen. 
Es wär ja nicht so als ob ich keine anderen Animes auf der Watchlist habe^^

Weil ich es gerade gefunden habe und extrem lustig finde:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (13. Januar 2016)

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/774031583/under-the-dog/description

Ich wusste gar nicht dass es solche Projekte gibt. Ich weiss, dass viele unterschiedliche Sachen auf Kickstarter kommen, aber Anime Originals oder ähnliches ehrlich gesagt noch nicht. Saijaku Muhai no Bahamut sieht bisher okay aus. Schwarzesmarken werde ich wohl skippen, das Setting hat es mir doch wieder ruiniert. Käfer in XXL Grössen welche mit Mechas und kaum Plot daherkommt... naja, hoffe auf besseres.


----------



## Leob12 (13. Januar 2016)

Prince of Stride is ganz cool, hat Potenzial und ist vom Szenario mal was neues. Parkour wurde noch nicht behandelt, da bleibe ich dran. 
Ajin werde ich skippen, CGI only brauch ich wirklich nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (13. Januar 2016)

Echt Parkour? Cool da ich das auch mache, schaue ich es mir mal an. Ist ja sogar von Madhouse produziert. Ajin hat eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit Gantz, vom Bild her.


----------



## Leob12 (14. Januar 2016)

Ja, Stride ist recht originell und sieht interessant aus, ist was frisches.


----------



## Robonator (14. Januar 2016)

Ich muss nur sagen das ich nicht verstehe warum so viele sagen das Stride total schön aussehe. Ich find es Stellenweise wirklich hässlich. 
Das Setting gefällt mir allerdings. Bin schon auf Episode 3 gespannt. 
Aber gut, Stride, Ansatsu Kyoushitsu, Boku dake ga Inai Machi, Gate 2 und Dimension W sind definitiv meine Favoriten in dieser Season 
Bin gespannt wie Ajin so sein wird. 

Dagashi Kashi, Hai to Gensou no Grimgar, Schwarzesmarken, Active Raid: Kidō Kyōshūshitsu Dai-Hakkei, Musaigen no Phantom World sowie Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku o! scheinen bisher auch ganz nett zu sein. 
Schwarzesmarken, muss ich gestehen, finde ich etwas langweilig aber kann man sich dennoch geben. Vielleicht wird  er ja noch besser. 
Active Raid ist vom Setting her interessant. Werde den daher noch etwas weiterschauen und gucken wie der sich so entwickelt. 
Phantom World und Subarashi sind beide recht witzig. Grade bei letzterem konnte ich gestern gut lachen. Nette Animationen und Zeichnungen hat der ebenfalls, frage mich nur ob das den ganzen Anime durch so bleibt. 
Wenn ich allerdings einen Anime wählen müsste, dann würde ich aber sagen das Dimension W für mich der interessanteste soweit ist. 

Norn9: Norn+Nonet und Saijaku Muhai no Bahamut finde ich beide bisher irgendwie schlecht. 
Ersterer war für mich ziemlich langweilig und er hat einfach wieder dieses klassische, nervige, "unschuldige" Mädel das mir mega auf den Sack geht. 
Aber gut wenn die Beschreibung richtig ist, dann wurde der Protagonist ja noch gar nicht vorgestellt, daher werd ich dort noch mal weitersehen.

Saijaku Muhai no Bahamut wirkt auf mich wie so ein Infinite Stratos im Mittelalter. Ob ich den noch weiterschaue wage ich zu bezweifeln. Immerhin ist der Prota dort nicht ganz so behindert wie z.B. der bei IS.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Januar 2016)

Fangen wir mal an, nach Ausstralungstermin sortiert:

*Saijuku Muhai no Bahamut: 
*WIe schon erwähnt, sehr viel Ähnlichkeit mit Infinite Stratos...
Aber irgendwie doch ganz anders. Gleich ist, dass man solche komischen Dinge nutzt und der Protagonist der einzige Kerl in einer Gruppe voll Mädel ist.
Das war es aber auch schon. Find es etwas unfair, zu sagen, dass es das gleiche wie IS wäre, ist es nämlich nicht. Das Setting ist, aus MCs Sicht eher düster, er ist auch eher das Gegenteil von dem IS MC. Dazu hat er noch eine Schwester, die ihm näher steht. Und er hat ein Geheimnis. Dieses andere DIngs, was er aber aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht genutzt hat.
Hat durchaus potential...
Kategorie würde ich als lockerer Haarem Action(comedy) Anime bezeichnen.
Wer darauf steht, sollte es anschauen.

*Ao  no Kanata no Four Rhythm*
Naja, da weiß ich nicht, was ich davon halten soll. Die erste Folge war ganz OK, die pinkhaarige aber doch schon sehr nervig. Erst mal weitere Folgen anschauen.

*Dagashi Kashi*
Irgendwie seltsames Setting, recht lustig, auch das Mädel mit den lackierten Fingernägeln aus der Großstadt, die unbedingt den Papa vom MC haben möchte...
Geht irgendwie um japanische Süßigkeiten.
Ist alles noch sehr mysteriös.
Aber durchaus sehenswert. 
Daher klare Empfehlung von mir.

Dienstag schaue ich nix...
Zu viel Männlichkeit 
Das mag ich nicht so sehr.

*Mittwoch*
*Musaigen no Phantom World*
Naja, Kyoto Animation, scheint auch eher so a bisserl Harem Action Comedy zu sein, erste Folge hatte sehr viel Ecchi. Bisserl wieder ins spirituelle...
Bisher hauts mich nicht um.-

*Haruchika*
Irgendwas mit Musik, diesmal wohl eine Blaskapellle (hier sagt man wohl sowas wie 'nen Spielmannszug)...
Naja...

*Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuko wo!*
Die erste Folge war Klasse. Mit Abstand die beste von allen.
Gab da einige Situationen, wo man sich entsorgt haben kann.
Aber das muss nichts heißen. Scheint so ein wenig Romantic Comedy zu sein.
Die Beziehung vom MC und dem weiblichen Counterpart scheint sehr stark im Vordergrund zu stehen. Allzuviel ist auch noch nicht passiert...
Setting ist ein Männlein in einer MMO Welt. Diesesmal aber etwas anders.
Naja, mal abwarten, wie es sich weiter entwickelt.
Leider lassen Animes, die stark angefangen haben, ebenso stark nach...
Aber durchaus interessant.

*Donnerstag*
*Active Raid*
Sowas wie Mahou Shoujo, nur halt ohne Mahou und ohne Shoujo.
Action, bisher recht nett. Durchaus sehenswert.

*Shoujo-tachi wa Kouya wo Mezasu*
Erinnert ein wenig an Saekano. Nur diesmal andersrum.
Sehr starker weiblicher Hauptdarsteller. Mit einem durchaus interessanten männlichen Counterpart. 
Zweite Folge kommt heute. 
Aber klare Empfehlung von mir.

Ab jetzt kommen die richtigen Schwergewichte, denn es ist FREITAG:

*Devine Gate*
Interessantes Setting, geht um 'Super Power', interessante Charaktere, scheint eher Actionlastig zu sein, ev. auch sehr richtung Alltagsdrama.
Aber durchaus sehenswert.

*Koukaku no Pandora*
Naja, schaut so a bisserl nach Moe Action Ecchi Anime aus...
Keine Ahnung, was man davon halten soll. Nach der ersten Folge würde ich aber eher ein 'don't watch!' aussprechen.

*Gate*
Da braucht man nichts zu sagen...
*Unbedingt (weiter) anschauen!*
Ich hab den Manga schon geschaut, weiß daher, wie es ungefähr weiter geht.
Es wird aber durchaus spannend und deutlich, dass es *KEIN Comedy Anime* ist!
Die Comedy kommt einzig und allein vom doch sehr eigenen (badass) MC, dem man das wirklich nicht ansieht, wie episch er doch ist...
Aber das ist das Schöne, dass man Itani so sehr unterschätzt und ihm als Zuschauer doch eher als (unfähige) Weichwurst abstempelt...
Auch im ersten Teil gab es schon einige Anmerkungen, dass er einer der besten seiner Zunft ist 
Daher *Must Watch!*

*Fairy Tail Season Two*
Geht in eine neue Runde, diesesmal geht es um die Entstehung von der Gilde aus Mavis Sicht.
Könnte durchaus interessant werden.
Wer darauf steht, schaut es ja eh 

*Phantasy Star Online 2 The Animation*
'normaler' Daily Life School Anime, bisher. Bei dem es halt um ein MMO geht.
In der ersten Folge ist relativ wenig passiert, was aber nicht unbedingt schlecht sein muss.
Da kann noch vieles kommen, kann sich in alle Richtungen entwickeln.
*Auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten!*

*Samstag*
*Luck & Logic*
Sehr interessantes Setting, wenn auch wieder Männlein allein unter Weiblein.
Noch ein Punkt für die 'Harem Action Anime' Fans, den man sich durchaus anschauen kann.
Ist bisher nicht schlecht, schauen wir mal, wie es weiter geht. Auf jeden Fall sollte man es im Auge behalten.

*Bubuki Buranki*
Sehr düsteres, an Dystropie erinnerndes Setting.
Übliches 'gut VS. Böse' Setting...
Könnte durchaus interessant werden. Aber ich fürchte da fast schon ein Kamisama Dolls oder Mahou Sensou Ende -> Anime dient als Einführung und Heißmachen auf den Anime...
Ist bisher aber nicht schlecht, schaut durchaus vielversprechend aus, aber auch sehr komplex, so dass ich befürchte, dass man die Story nur schwer in 12 Folgen unterbekommt...

*Nurse Witch Komugi-Chan R*
Da kann ich nur zwei Worte sagen:
*Stay Away!*
Mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen. Ist einfach nur schlecht...

*World Trigger*
Wer es nicht schaut, sollte es nachholen.
Ansonsten auch von mir eine Klare Empfehlung!
Und das von jemandem, der eigentlich nicht so sehr auf diese Fighting Shounen Endlos Animes steht.
Der hier ist aber sehr gut gemacht. Die Kämpfe gehen auch meistens nicht über mehrere Folgen und sind unnötig gestreckt...

*Sonntag*
Dimension W
Schaut sehr vielversprechend aus.
Der MC ist eher ein Anti-Held, viel mehr kann man auch nicht sagen, ohne zu spoilern.
Durchaus empfehlenswert, schaut es euch an!

*Hai to Gensou no Grimgar*
Leute finden sich in einer MMO artigen Welt wieder, ohne Gedächtnis.
Das ganze dreht sich um eine eher weniger erfolgreiche Gruppe.
Durchaus vielversprechend, sollte man im Auge behalten.

*Schwarzesmarken*
Schlechtes Deutsch, aber egal...
Das ganze spielt im Muv-Luv Universum, daher ganz klar Action *DRAMA*, mit Betonung auf Drama. Das ganze spielt im alten Ostdeutschland, inklusive der Stasi, die einen sehr großen Part übernimmt. Die Atmosphäre in dem Staat geht aber mehr in Richtung 3. Reich oder schlimmer.
Wer drauf steht, öfter mal ein paar Fäuste in die Magengegend zu bekommen (und Fans von Muv-Luv Total Eclipse), kann es sich durchaus mal anschauen. Für alle anderen eher weniger zu empfehlen...


----------



## Leob12 (14. Januar 2016)

> *Fairy Tail Season Two*


Ist es nicht FT Zero?


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Januar 2016)

Nein, das ist Fairy Tail Season Two, seit AFAIR 2014.
Fairy Tail Zero ist anscheinend (leider?) nur eine Arc in der zweiten Staffel...


----------



## Leob12 (14. Januar 2016)

Ach so, ich dachte dass ist ne eigene kleine Serie. Aber den Anime verfolge ich schon seit nem halben Jahr nicht mehr.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Januar 2016)

Ich auch nicht....
Ist zwar eigentlich ganz nett, aber die ganzen Cliffhanger und überlangen Kämpfe gehen mir auf die Nerven...

Daher hab ich auch recht früh Fairy Tail S2 abgebrochen - S1 hab ich vor kurzem erst geschaut...
Aber bei S2 fehlte mir dann der nerv, nach der ersten Arc der zweiten Staffel...
Bin auch nur drauf gestoßen, weil ich (intensiv) danach gesucht hab und dachte, dass das eine eigenständige Serie wäre - ist aber nicht so, leider...


----------



## Leob12 (14. Januar 2016)

Bei FT nervt mich eines extrem: Fehlendes Blut bei den Kämpfen. 
Mit dem Rest kann ich leben, Comedy ist gut, Musik ist super, Fanservice stört mich bei FT jetzt auch nicht unbedingt und einige Kämpfe waren schon sehr gut. Und generell gibts da doch einige sehr geile Momente. 

Aber für mich ist FT doch hinter One Piece oder HxH. 

Nur wer einfach das Hirn abschalten will, der kann sich FT ruhig ansehen. Natsu, Erza, Lucy, Gray und Gajeel sind schon ein lustiger Haufen. 
Kennst du den Honest Trailer zu Fairy Tail? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMzB4dU7eBI&ab_channel=NightcoreandAnimeVideos
Ist gut gemacht, sehr unterhaltsam.

@Kinguin: 
Gibts auch zu OP  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INt...annotation_835815197&ab_channel=AnimeParadise


----------



## Kinguin (15. Januar 2016)

Diese Trailer sind ja schon recht nett gemacht,wobei ich paar Kritikpunkte dämlich fand,einige allerdings recht passend zB der Umgang mit dem Tod ^^ 
FT habe ich irgendwann abgebrochen,weil mir das mit dem Fanservice zu sehr an die Spitze getrieben wurde und ich generell den Plot/die ganze Welt eher mäßig umgesetzt finde.Wobei zB Gajeel und Mira schon manchmal ganz unterhaltsam waren.

Habe mir jetzt mal die ersten 2 Bänder zu Tokyo Ghoul ausgeliehen und durchgelesen,der Storyansatz ist bisher recht interessant.


----------



## Leob12 (15. Januar 2016)

Leider werden die Trailer demnächst offline gehen müssen. Es gab Post von der "Firma" hinter Screen Junkies...

Tokyo Ghoul ist ziemlich gut. Schöne Geschichte, schöne Zeichnungen. Es ist halt die richtige Reihenfolge. Beim Anime wurde halt viel verändert und teilweise auch zensiert.

Prince of Stride gefällt mir nach 2 Folgen sehr gut, auch wenn es wieder das typische Muster von so Sport/Schul-Animes ist. Und die ganzen Charaktere mit ihren blassrosa Haaren bis zur Hüfte, naja, nicht mein Ding. 

Dagashi Kashi ganz nett, hat Potenzial auch wenn mir da die Augen des MC gar nicht gefallen, irgendwie creepy.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Januar 2016)

Habe jetzt die ersten 7 Bänder,die ich mir von einem Kumpel ausgeliehen habe ,durchgelesen und bin jetzt laut ihm  genau mit der Hälfte durch.



Spoiler



Bin jetzt bei dem Punkt wo Kaneki gegen Jason gewonnen hat.Die Szene war echt grausam,nicht nur die physische Folter mit den abgerissenen Zehen ,die er durchmachen musste,sondern auch die psychische Folter mit dem armen Kind/Mutter sowie die innere Auseinandersetzung.Umso krasser die Veränderung.Btw ziemlich befriedigend wie er Jason am Ende brutal zerlegt (1000-7),und anders als bei Elfenlied ist die Gewalt nicht derartig deplatziert.Und doch widert mich das Ganze an.
Seltsam fand ich Rizes Aussage,ob seine Mutter wirklich so gut und liebenswert war,wie er es in Erinnerung hatte.


----------



## Leob12 (17. Januar 2016)

Schau dir die Szene auf Youtube an, mir dem Opening als Hintergrundmusik kommts noch besser rüber.

Zur Mutter: 


Spoiler



Lies nochmal den Rückblick, da ist die Frage doch berechtigt ob die Mutter wirklich so liebenswert war. Sie hat die ganze Zeit ihr Versagerschwester unterstützt, sie wurde von ihr nur ausgenutzt. Und letzten Endes ist sie an der Erschöpfung gestorben hat hat ihren zehnjährigen Sohn als Vollwaise zurückgelassen. Und das nur weil sie nicht nein sagen konnte, oder ihre Prioritätennicht setzen konnte.


----------



## Noxxphox (17. Januar 2016)

tokyo ghoul?
will ich mir auvh noch anschauen... bin jetzt mitm elfenliemanga fast durch und brynhildr kommt am montag  es ist zwar nichso brutal aber lynn okamoto hat definitiv wieder zu den wurzeln von elfenlied zurückgefunden...  bin mal gespannt wie gut der manga ist...

tokyo ghoul... irgendwie findet man auf youtube nicht alzu iel oder mach ich was falsch? wo guckt ihr euch das an?


----------



## Leob12 (17. Januar 2016)

Willst du dir den kompletten Anime ansehen?


----------



## Noxxphox (17. Januar 2016)

naja... eigentlich schon... wo mavhtves den bitte sinn irgendwo mittendrin aufzuhören?^^
blos hab das bei mirai nikki und brynhildr gemerkt das auf youtube nicht alle alle folgen hochgeladen haben und dann untersvhiede... die eine folge max ind 240p...die nchste gibts in 720p... die nächste in 480p... is halt doof wenn das permanent so extrem variiert... deswegen frag ich ob ihr bessere wege als youtube kennt


----------



## Gripschi (17. Januar 2016)

Proxer.me bietet gute Auswahl.


----------



## Noxxphox (17. Januar 2016)

höchstwahrscheinlich genau so legal wie kinox ne 
naja noch isses ja nicht illegal der temporer stream zum angucken^^ nur solange mans dauerhaft speichert^^


----------



## Leob12 (17. Januar 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> naja... eigentlich schon... wo mavhtves den bitte sinn irgendwo mittendrin aufzuhören?^^
> blos hab das bei mirai nikki und brynhildr gemerkt das auf youtube nicht alle alle folgen hochgeladen haben und dann untersvhiede... die eine folge max ind 240p...die nchste gibts in 720p... die nächste in 480p... is halt doof wenn das permanent so extrem variiert... deswegen frag ich ob ihr bessere wege als youtube kennt



Gibt genug, hauptsächlich mit englischen Untertiteln.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Januar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Schau dir die Szene auf Youtube an, mir dem Opening als Hintergrundmusik kommts noch besser rüber.
> Zur Mutter:
> 
> 
> ...



Ok den Kampf habe ich mal angeschaut,ist insgesamt ganz stimmig umgesetzt.Irgendwie abstoßend und doch interessant.



Spoiler



Schon klar,aber unterstreicht das nicht eher ihre liebe Art? Immerhin wollte sie ihrer Schwester sowie ihrem Sohn gleichermaßen helfen und gerecht werden.Natürlich war es nicht richtig,sich derartig zu übermüden obwohl sie einen Sohn hat.Aber vernachlässigt hat sie ihn ja nicht,zumindest wird das nicht von ihm so gesagt.
Ein Kumpel von mir hat mich jetzt aber etwas gespoilert,und erklärte mir,dass die Mutter Kaneki auch einige Male geschlagen hat,die Gründe wollte er mir aber nicht nennen.


----------



## Noxxphox (17. Januar 2016)

naja englisher untertitel oder englische sprache ist mir eig relativ wayne... hauptsache english oder deutsch das ich was verstehe^^ mein japanisch ist leider nuja... was sag ich da... es ist quasi nich existent... 2-3 wörter zöhlen da nichxD
noch mehr als proxer.me?


----------



## Robonator (17. Januar 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> höchstwahrscheinlich genau so legal wie kinox ne
> naja noch isses ja nicht illegal der temporer stream zum angucken^^ nur solange mans dauerhaft speichert^^



Naja geht. 
Proxer tut immerhin die Streams etc von lizenzierten Animes löschen um die Firmen damit zu unterstützen. Sobald ein Anime also zb in DE lizenziert wird, wirst du da keinen Ger dub/sub mehr sehen. Sowas machen leider nicht viele andere Seiten. 
So langsam wird das dort auch mit der Qualität mal etwas, immer mehr HD Streams werden verfügbar gemacht 

Ansonsten lad ich es halt bei den Subgruppen o.ä. oder verirre mich auch mal auf eine Seite wie Animehaven, denn dort ist die Qualität meistens auch ganz akzeptabel. 
Ebenfalls möglich wären ja solche Seiten wie direkt bei Daisuki oder Crunchyroll etc. Für eine gute Qualität musste bei Crunchyroll aber zb nen bissel was hinblättern da Anime on Demand. Lediglich 480p ist da gratis. 
Die nächste Möglichkeit ist eben ganz klar: Den Anime kaufen, sofern er hier released wurde,


----------



## Leob12 (17. Januar 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ok den Kampf habe ich mal angeschaut,ist insgesamt ganz stimmig umgesetzt.Irgendwie abstoßend und doch interessant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Inwiefern es gegenüber dem Kind, welches den Vater verloren hat, liebevoll ist so viel zu arbeiten dass man letztendlich draufgeht, verstehe ich nicht. Vermutlich waren da irgendwelche unberechtigten Schuldgefühle (die Schwester sagte ja dass Kanekis Mutter immer die gute war) im Spiel, aber da muss man halt so gefestigt sein und klar Prioritäten setzen. Die Schwester hat sie eiskalt ausgenutzt und so etwas zu unterstützen ist nicht liebevoll, sondern ignorant und unfair, unfair dem Kind gegenüber. Kaneki war damals 10, keine 18 oder dergleichen, da besitzt das Kind nunmal Priorität. Und wenn sie zu schwach ist um nein zu sagen oder um zu erkennen, dass sie nur ausgenutzt wird, dann ist das kein durch und durch liebevoller Mensch. Was nützt es dir, wenn du dein Kind zwar super umsorgst, dann aber so viel arbeitest um selbst Schwester + Kind durchzubringen  und dann an Übermüdung stirbst? Davon hat das Kind absolut nichts. 
Und dass es nicht immer eitel Wonne war, dürfte auch klar sein. Und auch darunter hat eben Kaneki gelitten. Das mag er vielleicht verdrängt haben, oder was auch immer, aber trotzdem ist die Mutter nicht liebevoll, nicht durch und durch so wie er es selbst sieht. Da hat Rize durchaus recht wie ich finde.





> Die nächste Möglichkeit ist eben ganz klar: Den Anime kaufen, sofern er hier released wurde,


Was mächtig ins Geld geht, allein beim Beispiel Toyko Ghoul wären das 95€ für die Bluray-Version. Für 300 Minuten Laufzeit. 
Ist zwar nicht so exorbitant wie bei anderen Animes aber dafür dass die Subs teilweise schlechter sind als Fansubs trotzdem zu viel. Da würde ich eher ein Abo bei Streaming-Portalen abschließen, da bekommt man mehr fürs Geld.
Da Problem bei Crunchyroll: Die begrenzte Auswahl. Es wurde schon besser, aber dennoch. Toyko Ghoul gibts da zum Beispiel nicht.


----------



## Noxxphox (17. Januar 2016)

naja an nem ger sub bin ich eh nicht unebedingt intere3siert... hab mich bei animes an english gewöhnt^^
mir gehts halt nur um die möglichkeiten... solange es nochnicht illegal ist...

aber so wie du rumwurschteln da wird auch ein temporärer stream wohl in naher zukunft volkommen illegals ein... momentan isses ja noch ne grauzone


----------



## Kinguin (17. Januar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Du interpretierst zu viel in meine Aussage hinein.Natürlich war es nicht richtig,was sie tat,das habe ich auch geschrieben.Grundsätzlich ist man aber kein schlechter Mensch weil man versucht seiner Familie zu helfen.
Für mich hat es einfach den Eindruck,dass sie in der Hinsicht naiv und dumm war,weil sie eben so viel auf sich nahm und dachte sie könnte alles regeln.Grade sehr nette Menschen können oft nicht nein sagen,und übernehmen sich,weil sie sich anderen verpflichtet fühlen.Abgesehen davon wissen wir gar nicht wirklich,ob der Mutter bewusst war,dass die Schwester sie ausgenutzt hat,bzw überhaupt wie die Mutter über das Ganze dachte und wie die Verbindung der beiden gewesen ist.Die Infos fehlen halt,deswegen finde ich jetzt eine Diskussion darum eher unnötig.Insgesamt erscheint mir aber die Erklärung von meinem Kumpel logischer,die Mutter nutzte häusliche Gewalt.Ich habe btw auch nicht behauptet,dass Rize im Unrecht lag. ^^



Ansonsten habe ich mittlerweile so bisschen mehr Einblick in die Anime/Mangawelt bekommen,vor einem Jahr kannte ich eigentlich nur DB,Naruto und One Piece.War durchaus mal interessant,muss aber sagen so ein wirklicher Anime Fan werde ich wohl nie.Vorallem ist das bei mir auch immer so eine Sache,Elfenlied zB fand ich überhaupt nicht gut,verstehe gar nicht den Hype.Dagegen hat mich Brotherhood überrascht.


----------



## Noxxphox (17. Januar 2016)

also ich fand elfenlied genial.. kann aberr daran liegen das ich enorm auf blut stehe und umso blutiger ein film/ anime umso besser ists für mich^^
aber ich finds genial... und der manga erst.... ich hab mein lebenb lang nie freiwilig nen buch angefasst... beim manga musste ich mich zügeln nicht alles an einem tag zu lesen sondern ledeglich abends und in der mittagspause...


----------



## Leob12 (17. Januar 2016)

Bei Elfenlied war damals nur die Animation der Vektoren bahnbrechend, das gabs bis dahin noch nicht. 
Aber den Bekanntheitsgrad hat der Anime weder durch die Geschichte oder durch die Charaktere erlangt, sondern durch das Blut. Das ist meiner Meinung nach recht schade, denn eigentlich gibts da durchaus mehr zu holen. Den Manga hab ich nie gelesen aber im Anime liegt mir der Fokus zu sehr auf Blut und Gewalt. Es passt zwar in den Kontext, hat aber halt dazu geführt dass der Anime zu oft nur darauf reduziert wird. 

Ich freue mich aber schon auf dieses Anime-Jahr, auch wenns für mich noch etwas dauern wird bis mich die Welle erfasst: 
-Durarara geht ins Finale
-Digimon Tri geht weiter
-Attack on Titan bekommt ne zweite Staffel
-Berserk wurde angeteasert
-Concrete Revolutio bekommt eine zweite Staffel (die erste hat Potenzial, aber man muss aufpassen sonst findet man sich nicht zurecht^^) 
und einiges mehr.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Januar 2016)

@Noxxphox
Darfst es ja auch genial finden xd Ich mochte es halt nicht.Habe überhaupt nichts gegen ordentliche Gewaltdarstellung,wenn sie denn im Kontext passt.Nur versteift sich Elfenlied zu sehr auf das Blut,und das führt eben zum nächsten Punkt,dass die Gewalt einfach nur übertrieben wirkt,und damit die gesamte Geschichte komplett ins Absurde zieht (wenn ich da allein an die Hundeszene denken).
Wobei wie gesagt ,bei mir sind Animes immer so eine Sache,reagiere darauf immer recht gemischt.Akame zB habe ich recht schnell abgebrochen,Parasyte/Mirai Nikki war mir schon bei der Preview so bescheuert,dass ich es liegen gelassen habe und einige wie Death Note oder AoT habe ich dann direkt durchgeschaut.Berserk könnte ich mal weiterlesen,habe nur die ersten 3 Bänder,aber da schreckt mich ab,dass der Manga seit 1990 läuft und laut den Fans nur sehr langsam vorankommen soll.

PS: Ich liebe es Bücher lesen,aber Mangas sind trotzdem nicht so meins ^^


----------



## Leob12 (17. Januar 2016)

Also ich hab insgesamt 18 Doppelbände daheim, was 36 Bänden entspricht, genug Stoff ist jedenfalls da^^ Allerdings durchgängig auf hohem Niveau. 

Parasyte ist keineswegs bescheuert. Das ist einer der besten Animes die ich kenne. Geht in die Richtung von Tokyo Ghoul, nur besser zumal der Manga einen durchaus realen Hintergrund besitzt und nicht rein aus der Luft gegriffen ist. 
Bei Mirai Nikki ist der Start recht gut, leider gehts danach steil bergab, dann steigt es wieder kurz und dann isf endgültig die Talsohle erreicht. 

Aber mich wundert es dass Parasyte bescheuert ist, AoT dagegen nicht. Auch die sind sich ziemlich ähnlich.


----------



## Noxxphox (17. Januar 2016)

also ich fand mirai nikki lustig... die total durchgeknallte yuno fand ich iwi symptathisch  da kommt der der manga auch sobald ich brynhildr und death notew durch hab^^

naja jedem das seine... ich konnte nochnie was mit digimon und one piece anfangen... war da eher der dbz fan  aber wäre ja öde wenn alle das glewiche mögen würden^^


----------



## Robonator (17. Januar 2016)

Die neuste Folge von Dimension W macht echt Lust auf mehr.  Die Charaktere gefallen mir bisher auch ganz gut, freu mich schon auf nächste Woche


----------



## Leob12 (17. Januar 2016)

Yuno ist auch der einzige Grund warum der Anime halbwegs sehenswert ist. Trotzdem lächerlich das ganze.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Januar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Also ich hab insgesamt 18 Doppelbände daheim, was 36 Bänden entspricht, genug Stoff ist jedenfalls da^^ Allerdings durchgängig auf hohem Niveau



Bei meinem Lesetempo bin ich aber schnell auf dem aktuellen Stand (für die drei ausgeliehenen Bände habe ich nur ein Wochenende gebraucht) 
Und ich habe dann keine Lust ewig lange zu warten,vorallem wenn es eben wirklich so langsam voran gehen soll wie die Fans sagen und das schon seit 1990.Aber ja Berserk ist schon interessant,vielleicht irgendwann mal.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Parasyte ist keineswegs bescheuert. Das ist einer der besten Animes die ich kenne. Geht in die Richtung von Tokyo Ghoul, nur besser zumal der Manga einen durchaus realen Hintergrund besitzt und nicht rein aus der Luft gegriffen ist. Bei Mirai Nikki ist der Start recht gut, leider gehts danach steil bergab, dann steigt es wieder kurz und dann isf endgültig die Talsohle erreicht. Aber mich wundert es dass Parasyte bescheuert ist, AoT dagegen nicht. Auch die sind sich ziemlich ähnlich.



Tut mir Leid ich muss mich korrigieren,ich habe das irgendwie verwechselt mit  einem Zombie Anime,dessen Name mir aber grade nicht einfällt. Parasyte kenne ich dann gar nicht.


----------



## Noxxphox (17. Januar 2016)

ach egal ob lächerlich oder niczht^^ es war amüsant^^ darauf komts doch an... unterhaltung

ich guck mir ab mitwoch proxer mal an... ab dann hab ich wieder zeit


----------



## Leob12 (18. Januar 2016)

Zombieanime, vl Highschool of the Dead? Ziemlicher Hype, Potenzial da, leider ist der Anime für die Katz da er zwischendrin aufhört. Sowas hasse ich.


----------



## Kinguin (18. Januar 2016)

Glaub das war das.Hatte paar Animes rausgepickt,die hier im Threadgenannt wurden.Habe noch 2 Kumpels im Freundeskreis, die Animes/Mangas sehr gerne schauen/sammeln und dann frag ich die nochmal.
Jedenfalls war mir davon die Preview zu blöd, bin aber auch kein ZombieFan.Laut Kumpel soll der Fokus auch stark auf viel Blut und nackte Haut liegen, und damit das Ganze eher ins Lächerliche ziehen.Habe es mir dann gar nicht erst angeschaut.

@Noxxphox Unterhaltung kann aber unterschiedlich sein.Gegen amüsante/witzige Sachen habe ich nichts, aber Elfenlied gehört für mich nicht dazu.Sieht aber auch jeder anders wie du bereits sagtest ^^


----------



## Leob12 (18. Januar 2016)

HotD bietet schon Potenzial. Vor allem dadurch weil man sich selbst gleich fragen "was würde ich an deren Stelle machen". Leider werden da oft so irrationale Entscheidungen getroffen und mir persönlich lag der Fokus zu sehr auf Ecchi und Gewalt. Der Manga soll da besser sein, dürfte auch daran liegen dass der Anime wirklich mittendrin aufhört. 
Rein vom Szenario hat HotD schon was, aber mehr Realismus (damit meine ich nichtmal das Harem/Ecchi-Gedöns) wäre sicher nicht verkehrt gewesen. Es sind Leute von ner Highschool, keine Superhelden. Aber man bekommt da den gegenteiligen Eindruck. Das stört mich jetzt nicht generell, aber irgendwie bei dem Anime im speziellen. 

Amüsant und witzig sind für mich Animes wie Gintama, Beelzebub oder One Punch Man.


----------



## Noxxphox (18. Januar 2016)

hotd will ich mir auch die tage anfangen anzuschauen... hab da bisher recht durchwachsenes von gelesen...aber so was die schreiben dürfte es meinen geschmack doch ganz gut treffen^^


----------



## Gripschi (18. Januar 2016)

Müsste HotD auch mal schauen. Hab den mitdrinn abgebrochen damals.

Aktuell schau ich Rail Wars!, der gefällt mir ganz gut bisher.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (18. Januar 2016)

Not my cup of tea. Der Schluss und die Story sind nicht existent, es wird gefeiert über... nichts?


----------



## Leob12 (19. Januar 2016)

Shokugeki no Soma, gestern 5 Folgen am Stück geschaut. Richtig toll, ich mag den MC. Vor allem mal ein Shonen abseits von Blut und Kampf. 
Dazu sieht das Essen so unglaublich gut aus.


----------



## Robonator (19. Januar 2016)

> Dazu sieht das Essen so unglaublich gut aus.


Das Essen sieht immer so verdammt gut aus in Animes. Ich bekomm immer hunger


----------



## Leob12 (19. Januar 2016)

Nein, nicht immer, aber hier schon^^


----------



## Desrupt0r (19. Januar 2016)

Ich will ja jetzt nicht angeben das ich zuhause 40 Packungen Instant Nudel ala Ramen im Schrank habe, aber das ist leider Fakt!


----------



## Leob12 (19. Januar 2016)

Also noch einmal Shokugeki no Soma: 
Schaut ihn euch an. Comedy, Foodporn, Ecchi und Shonen. Ecchi kann man vielleicht darüber streiten, aber als Stilmittel wenn es um die Verdeutlichung des Geschmacks dient durchaus in Ordnung. Die Metaphern mit denen die Geschmackserfahrung illustriert werden sind auch sehr kreativ. 
Dazu ist der Main Character zwar einer, der in Shonensprache etwas overpowert ist, aber das macht nichts. Man sieht einfach gerne dabei zu wenn ein Junge aus einem "stinknormalen" Imbiss mit den reichen Restaurant-Erben den Boden aufwischt. Man könnte das sogar Politik reininterpretieren: Kritik an der reichen, bürgerlichen Schicht. Der "kleine Mann" kann genauso hervorragendes leisten ohne irgendwelche Zutaten die sündhaftteuer sind. 
Oder, vielleicht etwas einfacher: Man kann aus allem noch ein gutes Essen machen (vielleicht auch unterschwellige Kritik an unserer Verschwendung^^

Vielleicht geht das jetzt zu weit, aber möglicherweise gab es ja solche Hintergedanken. Aber abgesehen davon gibts viel Comedy, ebenso Spannung und Shonen ist mal kreativ verarbeitet worden. 

Hab ich schon gesagt dass das Essen richtig gut aussieht?^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eggs Benedict


----------



## Kinguin (21. Januar 2016)

Nach Tokyo Ghoul hat man besonders viel Hunger auf Fleisch 

Kurz zum neusten OP Chapter :


Spoiler



Oda hat es bereits angekündigt,2016 wird Sanjis Jahr und das neue Chapter ist einfach nur super.Sanji weigert sich eiskalt der Forderung eines Yonkos nachzugeben und sagt mal direkt in Capones Gesicht,Luffy wird König der Piraten und wird sich niemals jemanden wie BigMom unterwerfen.
Allerdings gibt er dann doch nach,als Vito die rechte Hand Capones ihm etwas Wichtiges ins Ohr flüstert.Wer auch immer hinter dem Namen Vinsmoke steckt ,muss verdammt mächtig sein,nicht nur,dass diese Familie den Steckbrief der WR/Marine ändern konnten,auch die Familie eines Yonkos ist interessiert an einer Hochzeit mit den Vinsmokes.Man man,ist es eine Mafia Famile der Unterwelt oder doch eine Königsfamilie ? Der Fakt,dass sie über die Redline kommen,spricht sogar für einen Himmelsdrachenmenschen.Gut fand ich dann wie Sanji schnell handelte und mal eben Caesar als Geisel nimmt,um seine Freunde zu retten.Das wird es wohl erstmal mit Sanji gewesen sein,jetzt geht es wohl weiter mit Zou und all den offenen Fragen im Zou Arc.Und danach wird BigMom auseinander genommen,denke ich.


----------



## Leob12 (21. Januar 2016)

Shokugeki no Souma abgeschlossen, und ganz ehrlich, selten hat mich ein Anime derart positiv überrascht. 
Es war der erste Anime seit langem den ich wirklich verschlungen habe. Ich hatte kaum Erwartungen, wie soll auch ein Anime übers Kochen irgendwie toll sein, aber naja, ich wurde eines besseren belehrt und dieses Gefühl, für sich eine Anime-Perle gefunden zu haben, ist wirklich toll. 
So überrascht wurde ich wirklich schon lange nicht mehr. Zuletzt bei Kuroko no Basket und Toradora. 
https://proxer.me/comment?id=9430546#top
Hier mein Review falls es wen interessiert. Wirklich ein toller Anime, lohnt sich.

Neues OP-Kapitel: 


Spoiler



Tja, dann wird Luffy Sanji wohl von Big Mum "abholen". Ist mir sowieso lieber als Kaidou, da Luffy Big Mom ja schon auf FMI gedroht hat. Zou scheint ja ein relativ kurzer Arc zu werden, soll mir recht sein. Zu kämpfen gibts da jetzt ja mal nichts, hoffentlich werden da jetzt ein paar handlungsstränge verknüpft und dann geht es weiter. 
Als nächstes gehts zu Big Mom.  Mal sehen was Oda da geplant hat. Pekoms wurde ja von Bege angegriffen und Pekoms ist ja einer von Big Moms wichtigsten Leuten, das könnte interessant werden. Vielleicht stellt er sich nun gegen sie und hilft Luffy. Würde ja zu Luffy Fähigkeit passen, überall Verbündete zu finden. Außerdem ist Pekoms ein Mink, und die sind ja quasi schon Verbündete von Luffy.


----------



## Kinguin (22. Januar 2016)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher,ob das stimmt,aber angeblich sollen wir laut dem Autor auf Zou noch bis Mai/Juni verweilen.Also irgendwas kommt da anscheinend noch neben den zahlreichen offenen Fragen.Und dann ist da immer noch der ominöse Ninja bzw die Kunoichi Raizou.


----------



## Leob12 (22. Januar 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher,ob das stimmt,aber angeblich sollen wir laut dem Autor auf Zou noch bis Mai/Juni verweilen.Also irgendwas kommt da anscheinend noch neben den zahlreichen offenen Fragen.Und dann ist da immer noch der ominöse Ninja bzw die Kunoichi Raizou.


Naja, bis Mai/Juni ist ja sehr kurz^^


----------



## Kinguin (22. Januar 2016)

Ja stimmt wenn man so drüber nachdenkt,ein durchschnittlicher Arc geht so 40-50 Kapitel lang (DR als große Ausnahme) ,dann wäre Zou mit sagen wir 30 Kapitel im Mai/Juni ja wirklich recht kurz.Aber ich will am liebsten jetzt schon in den nächsten Arc.


----------



## Leob12 (23. Januar 2016)

Ich glaub nicht dass Zou 30 Kapitel dauern wird. 
Ich schätze eher so 15-25 Kapitel, sofern Oda sich wirklich nur darauf fokussiert (was mir lieber wäre). 



Spoiler



Irgendwie schade, weil Zou ja doch recht gehypt wurde und sich die meisten vermutlich was anderes erwartet hätten, inklusive meiner Wenigkeit. 
Dressrosa kam mir wirklich vor wie eine Ewigkeit. 102 Chapter, mehr als 2 Jahre. Punk Hazard hat auch ca ein Jahr gedauert und FMI auch. In Summe sind die letzten 3 Arcs dann doch eher schwach gewesen, Dressrosa hat wahnsinniges Potenzial, aber das hat Oda nicht ausgeschöpft bzw sich viel mit dem langsamen Pacing kaputt gemacht. 
Ich selbst war völlig gehypt weil Dofi für mich bis dahin eigentlich der coolste Antagonist war und das Ende war doch etwas unbefriedigend war. Am Schluss bleibt halt der etwas bittere Nachgeschmack dass er mir 3-4 Angriffen geschlagen wurde. Ja, es war nicht so, aber der Eindruck ist für mich so. Kein Vergleich zu früheren Antagonisten wie Crocodile, Moria oder Enel. 
Dazu waren alle Helferlein von Doflamingo blass und in Summe nur dazu da um Charakteren wie Kyros Screentime zu verschaffen. Auch da waren die Helferlein früherer Gegner besser. Potenzial war ja massig vorhanden, aber abseits von Dofi und Law war die einzige Hintergrundgeschichte, die mich interessiert und überrascht hat, jene von Senor Pink. 
Ein paar lustige Momente gabs auch die an frühere Zeiten erinnert haben (Picas Stimme, im Anime auch gut umgesetzt, und "God Usopp"), aber sonst? Ne, schade. 

Zou soll ein paar offene Fragen klären und dann gehts gegen einen Yonko, und das hoffentlich schnell. Ich will im Sommer/Spätsommer wieder so Hammerkapitel sehen wie letztes Jahr! 


Für mich war der größte Fehler von Oda jener, dass er die Strohhüte doch recht uninteressant gemacht hat. Gegner gibt es kaum die der Rede wert sind, wenig/keine Charakterentwicklung (Brook, Nami), die Fragmentierung der Strohhüte in 2er oder 3er Teams, und das alles führt dazu dass durch einzelne Kapitel Personen wie der komische Whitebeard, Kaidou oder die CP0 interessanter wirken, weil man ja nur angeteasert wurde. Das muss sich ändern. 
So sehr ich Zorro all-out sehen will, muss ich auch gestehen dass ich aktuell mehr in den Nebencharakteren und deren Kräfte interessiert bin.


----------



## Kinguin (23. Januar 2016)

Vergiss das mit dem Spoiler nicht ^^ Weiß nicht Zou bietet eigentlich noch genug Infopotenzial



Spoiler



Wie werden sich Inu/Neko wieder versöhnen?Was hat er mit dem Vollmond zu tun,den Wanda ansprach,und als glücklichen Umstand bezeichnet hat?Wie funktioniert die Elektroattacke der Minks und kann Chopper dies auch lernen?Und wie konnten Nachtminks ihre Aura auslöschen? Gibt es noch ein Porneglyph auf Zou?Was meinte Pedro bzgl Inu/Neko,wo die Welt auf sie wartet ? (Verbindung zu Revos?) Wer und wo ist Raizou? Warum kamen Kinemon und Co überhaupt von Wano nach Zou? Wie konnte Jack überhaupt Zou finden und was haben Kaido bzw die 3 Calamties Wano angetan?Und wieso heißt es laut Kanjuro,dass die Minks angeblich Menschen hassen und deshalb seit 1000 Jahren isoliert leben? Was werden Kinemon und Co nach Zou tun? Was wird Laws Ziel/Traum sein? Welche Position wird er in der NW einnehmen und wie wird bei BigMom reagieren? Was weiß Brook überhaupt über die Vinsmoke Familie? Weiß nicht wie schnell Oda das durchziehen kann.

Wegen DR,kennst ja meine Meinung,die 2,5 Jahre waren wirklich anstrengend.Aber die Strohhüte sind back,und Zou läuft einfach fantastisch bisher.Und Oda hält wohl wie bei Sanji noch einige Überraschungen rund um die Strohhüte bereit.Ich sah DR als nötig an,um den Stein ins Rollen zu bringen,und um die Flotte zu bilden.Die 7 Kommandanten braucht Luffy wohl,und damit haben wir sogar fast eine Fußballmannschaft komplett ^^.


----------



## Gripschi (24. Januar 2016)

Ich schau aktuell Another. Gefällt mir richtig gut. Guck ihn nur Abends .

Gibt es ähnliche Animes von der Machart. Also düster mit Horror?


----------



## Leob12 (24. Januar 2016)

Death Parade vielleicht? Ist ziemlich originell.


----------



## soth (24. Januar 2016)

Ähnliche Animes ... Higurashi und Shiki.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Januar 2016)

soth schrieb:


> Ähnliche Animes ... Higurashi und Shiki.



Man, die muss ich mir auch noch ansehen. Von Higurashi hört man ja viel gutes. 

Aber aktuell sitze ich noch an Zetsuen no Tempest, ist auch ziemlich interessant.


----------



## soth (24. Januar 2016)

Zetsuen no Tempest geht in die gleiche Richtung wie Another, Higurashi und Shiki.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Januar 2016)

Also Another ist doch etwas anders als Zetsuen no Tempest. 
Another geht mehr in Richtung Mystery und auch Horror (oder Gore), Zetsuen no Tempest hat da mehr Action.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Januar 2016)

soth schrieb:


> Zetsuen no Tempest geht in die gleiche Richtung wie Another, Higurashi und Shiki.


Öhm, nöö, eigentlich nicht.

Das ist eher sowas wie Mystery/(Dark) Fantasy...
Also nicht so ein Horror/Splatter Zeugs wie Another...


----------



## soth (24. Januar 2016)

Ich hab Zetsun mit Umineko verwechselt


----------



## Noxxphox (24. Januar 2016)

ich hab jetzt tokyo gthoul durch, bin ma gespannt wie die 3te staffel wird. Die sollte sich ja an dem tokyo ghoul :re manga dam halten so wie ich das mitbekommen habe, das es für JACK ja schon einen anime gibt.
Naja mal schaun was zuerst pasiert, ob ich die ganzen tokyo ghoul mangas durchgelesen habe oder die 3te staffel released xD


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Januar 2016)

Mal ein Update:

*Saijuku Muhai no Bahamut*: 
Das hat wirklich wenig mit IS zu tun!
Außer, dass ein Männlein unter sehr vielen Weiblein ist.
Allerdings ist das Männlein hier ein 'badass' Character, der nichts mit Ichika Onimura zu tun hat.
*Daher durchaus sehenswert!*
Diese Serie hat das Potential auf den vordersten Plätzen zu landen!

*Ao  no Kanata no Four Rhythm*
Hat sich nicht soo viel geändert...
Würd nicht wirklich viel davon erwarten wollen.

*Dagashi Kashi*
Habe meine Meinung etwas geändert.
Ist doch mehr 'Random shit', geht halt um Süßigkeiten.
Die Stadtdame ist daher auch eher nervig.
Naja, mal schauen, wie es weiter geht.


Dienstag schaue ich nix...
Zu viel Männlichkeit 
Das mag ich nicht so sehr.

*Mittwoch*
*Musaigen no Phantom World*
Hat sich nicht viel geändert...
Kann man schauen, muss man nicht.

*Haruchika*
Habs nicht weiter verfolgt, daher keine Neuigkeiten

*Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuko wo!*
Es hat sich einiges getan, der männliche MC ist eher einer der Sorte mit Hirn.
Durchaus immer noch ein Hochlicht dieser Saison.
Vorallen eine etwas neuere Idee, wenn auch an altem angelehnt...

*Donnerstag*
*Active Raid*
Naja, das übliche seichte Action Zeugs halt, durchaus sehenswert.
 Durchaus sehenswert.

*Shoujo-tachi wa Kouya wo Mezasu*
Anschauen, Marsch!
Mehr gibts nicht zu sagen!
Das Hauptmädel hat natürlich sehr viel Ähnlichkeit zu der Schwarzhaarigen aus Saekano.
Also durchaus mit recht interessanten Charakteren versehen...
Gut, die "Homo Jokes" müssen natürlich auch rein 
Aber klare Empfehlung von mir.

Ab jetzt kommen die richtigen Schwergewichte, denn es ist FREITAG:

*Devine Gate*
Also die Einschätzung, dass es sich hier um ein Actionlastiges Teil handelt, hat sich bisher nicht bestätigt. Es geht da eher um die Personen, die drin vorkommen. UNd was deren auf den Schultern liegt.
Also mehr sowas wie ein Daily Life Drama, momentan, weniger Action.
Das machts aber nicht unbedingt schlecht.


*Koukaku no Pandora*
Ist etwas besser geworden. Die Hauptdame wirkt zwar etwas einfälltig, aber scheint sich etwas positiver zu entwickeln. Die ganzen Charaktere sind nicht mehr ganz so nervig. Aber vieles basiert halt auf den Gags mit Claring.
Hab eigentlich schlimmeres erwartet, dass sich bisher nicht bestätigt hat.
Die erste Folge war natürlich eher auf der schlechteren Seite. Aber das muss ja nichts schlechtes sein...
Manchmal kommt hintenraus doch noch was.
Wohingegen die Serien mit den starken ersten Folgen doch am Ende eher enttäuschen...

Sprich: Wer auf 'Girls Only' Animes mit etwas Action steht, sollte durchaus mal einen Blick auf die ersten paar Folgen werfen.


*Gate*
Da braucht man nichts zu sagen...
*Unbedingt (weiter) anschauen!*
Daher *Must Watch!*
Mehr es nicht zu sagen gibt.
Kann man auch nicht, ohne zu spoilern.
Gate ist einfach ein sehr interessanter und sehr starker Anime.
Und Itami auch einer der (Anti?)helden, der es in sich hat!
Also immer noch unbedingt anschauen!

*Fairy Tail Season Two*
Schaue ich, wenn mir langweilig ist, aber nur die erste Folge angeschaut (Fairy Tail S2, 90).
Gab aber durchaus einige Szenen, in denen einem die Kinnlade ausgehängt wurde (vor Staunen )
Der erste 'Fight', der nicht mit Fäusten sondern mit Hirn ausgetragen hat, war entsprechend episch...
Hat also durchaus einiges an Potential, naja, mal bei Gelegenheit weiter schauen.

*Phantasy Star Online 2 The Animation*
'normaler' Daily Life School Anime, bisher. Bei dem es halt um ein MMO geht.
Da hat sich bisher nicht so viel geändert.
Der MC scheint auch einer der intelligenteren zu sein, auch wenn er nicht so scheint.
Bisher ist es immer noch ein sehr 'School Life' lastiger Anime, bei dem es auch etwas (MMO) Action gab...
Naja, dauert halt etwas, bis er in Fahrt kommt. Daher würde ich hier einfach mal einen Vergleich zu Log Horizon ziehen, der ja auch am Anfang eher seicht war, aber hinten raus beeindruckt hat.
Daher würde ich einfach mal diesen Anime empfehlen.


*Samstag*
*Luck & Logic*
Naja, immer noch ein wenig in der Einführungsphase, daher ist auch hier nicht soo viel passiert.
Auf jeden Fall immer noch relativ interessant, durchaus sehenswert.

*Bubuki Buranki*
Bisher eher langweilig, die Kiddys nerven zum Teil etwas arg.
Daher würde ich jetzt nicht allzu viel hiervon erwarten.
Und auch nicht empfehlen, es zu schauen (momentan).

*Nurse Witch Komugi-Chan R*
Da kann ich nur zwei Worte sagen:
*Stay Away!*
Mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen. Ist einfach nur schlecht...

*World Trigger*
Da gibt es auch nichts weiter hinzu zu fügen!
Anschauen, wenn ihr es noch nicht tut.
Ist halt ein Shounen, bei denen die Kämpfe aber durchaus interessant sind.
Und auch einige Situationen urkomisch (Chika im Border HQ )


*Sonntag*
*Dimension W*
Immer noch sehr empfehlenswert.
Auch eher düster, mit sehr viel, was im Argen liegt.
Sehr spannend und auch eins der besten dieser Saison.

*Hai to Gensou no Grimgar*
Hier hat sich nicht viel geändert.
Kurzfassung: Was würde passieren, wenn wir alle in eine Welt teleportiert werden würden, wie aus einem beliebigen MMO.
Das ganze dreht sich um diese eine Gruppe, die versucht sich durch zu schlagen.
Momentan würde ich das als Daily Life Fantasy Drama bezeichnen.
Durchaus interessant.

*Schwarzesmarken*
Wer auf Action Dramas steht, wird hier bedient.
Das ganze schaut sehr vielversprechend aus.
Hat Potential für die Spitze, aber mal weiter schauen.


Anmerkung:
Grimgar 03 und Schwarzesmarken 03 wurden nicht geschaut
Fairy Tail wurde nicht weiter verfolgt.
2 andere Serien ebenso...


----------



## Leob12 (24. Januar 2016)

> *Dagashi Kashi
> Habe meine Meinung etwas geändert.
> Ist doch mehr 'Random shit', geht halt um Süßigkeiten.
> Die Stadtdame ist daher auch eher nervig.
> ...


Klar geht es um Süßigkeiten. Die ganzen Anspielungen hast du aber schon mitbekommen? Vor allem in Episode 2, so viel zu Gundam Wing^^


----------



## Hänschen (24. Januar 2016)

Wie ist "Expelled From Paradise" ?
Der ist so teuer und lässt sich nicht leihen bei Amazon ...


----------



## Leob12 (24. Januar 2016)

Kenn ich nicht, aber laut Google so zwischen 7-8/10, also wird er schon nicht so schlecht sein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (25. Januar 2016)

Schau dich mal bei Glass Reflection um. Kannst dir dann dein Fazit ziehen.


----------



## Leob12 (25. Januar 2016)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Schau dich mal bei Glass Reflection um. Kannst dir dann dein Fazit ziehen.


Er macht auch Reviews für Filme?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (25. Januar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Er macht auch Reviews für Filme?


Ja aber nur sehr wenige. Expelled from Paradies gehört noch nicht dazu. Denn den ich meine ist DouchebagChocolat. Mein Fehler.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Januar 2016)

SO, Pumpin Scissors geschaut - genial.
Sehr empfehlenswert!
Schaut es euch an!

Auch Allison to Lilia war recht gut, auch sehr zu empfehlen...

Die Welten, in denen beide Spielen, sind irgendwie doch ähnlich, Allison to Lilia aber positiver und eher ein Adventure. Pumpkin Scissors ist etwas (mehr) düsterer und erwachsener. Aber beides hat seinen Reiz und ist sehr gut...

Problem:
Was nun ich schauen sollte X-D
hab schon so viel geschaut :/


----------



## Robonator (25. Januar 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Mal ein Update:
> 
> *Saijuku Muhai no Bahamut*:
> Das hat wirklich wenig mit IS zu tun!
> ...


Auch nach weiteren Folgen muss ich doch sagen das ich es sehr schlecht finde. Vielleicht einfach weil ich zzt. nicht in der Stimmung bin mir Harem/Ecchi #8533 anzusehen, aber bislang kann ich den ganz und gar nicht empfehlen. 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> *Dagashi Kashi*
> Habe meine Meinung etwas geändert.
> Ist doch mehr 'Random shit', geht halt um Süßigkeiten.
> Die Stadtdame ist daher auch eher nervig.
> ...


Bei Dagashi Kashi muss ich wiederrum sagen das ich den ganz unterhaltsam finde. Nix besonderes aber nette Comedy. Könnt schlimmer sein. 

Dienstags gucke ich mir auch Stride an und finde den bislang auch sehr gelungen. Kann mich bisher nicht wirklich über die Charaktere beschweren, außer vielleicht dem Pinkhaarigen Mädel da. Ansonsten ganz interessant mit dem Parkour und co^^



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> *Mittwoch*
> *Musaigen no Phantom World*
> Hat sich nicht viel geändert...
> Kann man schauen, muss man nicht.
> ...


Find ich beide ganz okay. Musaigen ist optisch schon echt nett, ansonsten auch hier wieder nix besonderes aber ganz nett. 

Kono Subarashii empfinde ich als den witzigsten Anime bisher. Mir macht der echt Spaß zu gucken. Das die Charaktere bisher auch nicht die üblichen 0815 Nervensägen sind, macht das ganze nur noch besser^^ 




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> *Donnerstag*
> *Active Raid*
> Naja, das übliche seichte Action Zeugs halt, durchaus sehenswert.
> Durchaus sehenswert.


Bei dem bin ich mir ehrlich gesagt verdammt unsicher. Einerseits macht der ja was her. Man hat Action und co und auch etwas Comedy ist vertreten. 
Andererseits finde ich den auch ziemlich langweilig. Er fesselt mich einfach nicht wirklich und die Folgen kommen mir ewig lang vor. 

Boku dake ga Inai Machi dürfte diese Season mein Favorit sein. Ich haut der Anime einfach total um und ich finde die Umsetzung einfach großartig. Dieses Feeling und die Atmosphäre die er aufbaut ist einfach genial. 
Kann es kaum erwarten bis es weiter geht!

Ansatsu Kyoushitsu 2nd Season schaue ich auch am Donnerstag. Finde auch hier den Übergang von SE1 zu SE2 sehr gut gelungen. Er ist der ersten Season bisher recht ähnlich und ich finde es macht Spaß ihn zu gucken. Werde den auch weiterverfolgen. 

Ansonsten hab ich in Norn9 mal reingeschnuppert aber bisher es nicht geschafft weiter zu schauen. Die erste Episode hat mich schon stark angeödet. Weiß echt nicht was ich von dem Anime erwarten soll. 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> *Gate*
> Da braucht man nichts zu sagen...
> *Unbedingt (weiter) anschauen!*
> Daher *Must Watch!*
> ...


Einer meiner Favoriten bislang.  Finde den Übergang von SE1 zu SE2 sehr gut, es springt nicht groß und er behält das Niveau vom ersten Teil definitiv bei. Bin gespant wie es weiter geht 

Hier für den Freitag schaue ich auch Ajin sehr gern. Klar das pure CGI ist etwas merkwürdig und ist größtenteils nicht einmal sonderlich gut. Dazu kommt halt noch das die Animationen wie blöde am ruckeln sind und der Rest etwas wenig Aufmerksamkeit bekommt. Hintergründe sehen so z.B. öfters mal sehr einfach und eher schlecht aus. 
Dennoch muss ich sagen das mich der Anime sehr fesselt. Grade die zweite Folge hinterließ dann wieder einen guten Eindruck^^ 


Samstags schaue ich nichts. 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> *Sonntag*
> *Dimension W*
> Immer noch sehr empfehlenswert.
> Auch eher düster, mit sehr viel, was im Argen liegt.
> ...




Dimension W dürfte sich bei mir wohl auf Platz 2 bisher einfädeln. Finde den echt gut bisher und auch die Charaktere finde ich sehr interessant. Ähnlich wie Boku Dake ist dieser einer meiner Favoriten in dieser Season. 

Grimgar ist für mich auch sehr interessant weil ich den Anime auch etwas düsterer einschätzen würde. 
Die Gruppe dort wird in diese Welt geworfen und hat echt Probleme sich über Wasser zu halten. Dann sieht man eben wie es ihnen schon schwer fällt über die Moral hinwegzukommen und z.b. einen Goblin zu töten. 
Es ist nicht dieses klassische Friede Freude Eierkuchen Zeugs das man sonst in Animes mit ähnlichen Settings kennt. Wie man in den ersten Episoden bisher merkt, scheint der auch nicht auf nonstop Action ausgelegt zu sein, sondern zeigt eben eher etwas aus ihrem täglichen Leben. 
Anfangs war ich ja sehr skeptisch, alleine weil er der Anime von der Zeichnung her eher billig wirkte. Mittlerweile bin ich aber echt vom Gegenteil überzeugt und ich finde das hat echt Stil. 

Schwarzesmarken ist für mich auch wieder ein Kandidat den ich mit zu den langweiligsten Animes dieser Season einschätzen würde. 
Die Idee ansich ist ja gar nicht mal so schlecht, aber mir gehen die Charaktere so tierisch auf den Sack das ich eigentlich gar nicht weitergucken möchte. 
Ich weiß nicht ob ich den bis zum Ende durchhalten werde. 



Patrick.C schrieb:


> Ja aber nur sehr wenige. Expelled from Paradies gehört noch nicht dazu. Denn den ich meine ist DouchebagChocolat. Mein Fehler.


Das hier meinste:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-tQ1qwCrN4


----------



## Noxxphox (27. Januar 2016)

kennt wer ne platform wo ich mangas als ebooks bekomme?
finde imme rnur so romanzen mangas etc als ebook doch das juckt mich nicht... ich suche sowas wie mirai nikki, tokyo ghoul, elfenlied, brynhildr etc. also so die kategorie psycho/horror/splatter/gore/mystery.... find aber dazu kaum was... kennt da jemand was oder gibts das im deutschen sprachraum garnicht?


----------



## Leob12 (27. Januar 2016)

Gibts teilweise auf Amazon zu kaufen.


----------



## Noxxphox (27. Januar 2016)

ja teilweise, aber nur sehr vereinzelt....
deswegen frage ich ja ob wer ne spezialisiertere seite kennt.... wo eher seinen schwerpunkt auf manga ebooks hat... hab nix gefunden im inet deswegen frag ich^^


----------



## Leob12 (28. Januar 2016)

Das "Problem" ist halt, dass bei Mangas und auch in Japan im speziellen, der markt eher darauf aus ist eine richtige Kopie in den Händen zu halten. Deswegen ist der Markt sehr klein, da die meisten sich den Manga im Geschäft kaufen. 

Hab mir mal die ersten 2 Doppelbände von Deadman Wonderland gekauft. Der Anime war ja ziemlicher Blödsinn, strotzte nur so vor Logikfehlern, aber der Manga soll da ja besser sein. Bisher jedenfalls ganz unterhaltsam.


----------



## Kinguin (28. Januar 2016)

Also beim neusten Chapter wurde Oda nicht zufällig durch HunterXHunter inspiriert ? ^^


Spoiler



Zumindest erinnert mich das mit Sanji und der Vinsmoke Familie,die wie wir nun wissen eine mächtige Assassinen/Attentäter/Kopfgeldjäger Familie der Unterwet ist,an Killuah und der Zaoldyek Familie.Wahrscheinlich haben wir Sanjis Vater schon damals bei der Übertragung auf Punk Hazard gesehen,Oda haut einfach nur schöne Foreshadowings raus.Ansonsten ein lustiges Kapitel,Zou bleibt weiterhin toll  
Ob Brook Sanjis Vater bzw Vorfahren (Großvater oder so) kennt? Durch seine alte Position könnte er eine Verbindung zu diesen haben


----------



## Noxxphox (28. Januar 2016)

hab alle deadman wonderlandbände bestellt und gleichma knapp 90€ los xD
aba bisher lohnte es sich immer^^


----------



## Leob12 (28. Januar 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Also beim neusten Chapter wurde Oda nicht zufällig durch HunterXHunter inspiriert ? ^^
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Naja dieses Schema von der unbekannten Vergangenheit eines Charakters, der nun anscheinend einer wichtigen Familie angehört ist jetzt nicht wirklich originell.^^

Ach, diese anfangs kühle Analyse von Zorro, die er dann mit "and in the midst of all this, that curly eyebrow idiot goes and sticks his nose in the business of Big Mom" abschließt xD 
Klar steckt da mehr dahinter, aber er lockert es halt auf. 

Die Übersetzung bezüglich Chopper ist aber auch recht, naja, zweideutig. 
"Oi, Chopper, why are you gettin all stiff"

Ansonsten meine Tipps für den weiteren Verlauf des Abenteuers: 
Sanji ging mit in der Hoffnung dass die Strohhüte Schutz finden vor Kaidou (wobei ich nicht weiß ob nun die Vinsmokes oder Big Moms [Name ist mir entfallen^^]  für den Schutz sorgen könnten). 
Luffy ist natürlich zu blöd um das zu erkennen (oder Sanji hat ihn falsch eingeschätzt), und macht sich mit Pekomamushi auf den Weg zu Big Mom, sprengt die Hochzeit und es kommt zum Showdown. 
Chronologisch gesehen wäre Big Mom der nächste dicke Gegner, von Kaidou wissen wir immer noch viel zu wenig und Luffy hat ihn ja nicht direkt herausgefordert, Big Mom dagegen schon. 
Aber für mich gäbe es noch eine weitere Möglichkeit: Irgendwie macht er sich bei Big Mom beliebt und die beiden bilden eine Allianz gegen Kaidou, vielleicht auch nur gezwungenermaßen da Kaidou die Strohhüte auslöschen will (und Sanji gehört auch dazu). Nach dem Kampf entschwinden die Strohhüte mit Sanji und Big Mom bleibt zurück. 
Gut, das "Ende" ist jetzt nicht durchdacht, aber hey, warum nicht? Gab ja schon eine ähnlich Szene mit Garp^^ 

Für gehts demnächst gegen Big Mom. Luffy wird Sanji nicht einfach so austreten lassen, da ist er viel zu stur. Es könnte auch einen ähnlichen Verlauf wie mit Robin nehmen, das wäre nicht so abwegig. 
Und ganz ehrlich: Er hat sich damals gegen die Weltregierung gestellt, nun ist das nächste Level ein Yonko. Auch das würde passen.


----------



## Kinguin (28. Januar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Es geht um die Assassinengeschichte,soweit ich das in Erinnerung verließ Killuah als Kind doch seine Attentäter Familie,weil er nicht zu ihnen gehören wollte oder so.Und ich kenne keinen einzigen Manga/Anime bisher,wo ein Protagonist eine solche (ähnliche) Vergangenheit hat.Ja das Stilmittel an sich ist nicht originell,darum ging es aber auch nicht.  War ja auch nur eine Idee,woher Oda möglicherweise seine Inspiration nahm.

Glaube ich nicht,dass Luffy sich mit BigMom jemals zusammen schließt.Nach aktuellem Wissenstand vernichtet diese Frau ganze Inseln,wenn man ihre Süßigkeiten nicht ausliefert,verbrannte ganze Bevölkerungen bei lebendigem Leibe,und frisst ihre eigenen Untertanen ^^ Luffy hat ihr zudem angedroht,sie durch die gesamte Neue Welt zu kicken und ihr einen Schatz geschenkt,wo eine riesige Bombe drin steckt -> na wenn das keine Kriegserklärung ist,dann weiß ich auch nicht.

Dass der BigMom/Teeparty Arc Parallelen zu EL aufweisen könnte,habe ich mir auch schon überlegt.Würde sicherlich passen wie du sagtest.Aber Sanji sucht keinen Schutz für ihn und die Strohhüte bei der Familie Vinsmoke/Charlotte .Er wollte mit diesen gar nichts zu tun,aber er wurde eben durch eine für uns Leser noch geheime Information gezwungen/erpresst.


----------



## Leob12 (28. Januar 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Killua hat seine Familie nur wegen der Hunter-Prüfung verlassen. Hätte er Gon nicht getroffen, wäre er dort geblieben. 
Sowas wie Freunde kannte er bis dahin nicht. Er hat seine Familie zwar gehasst, aber er kannte nichts anderes bis dahin. 

Eine ähnliche Hintergrundgeschichte findet man öfters. 
Lucy Heartfilia, ist Tochter einer der mächtigsten Familien in Fiore, läuft auch weg um Magierin zu werden. 
Der Protagonist der Grisaia-Serien hat auch eine geheimnisvolle Hintergrundgeschichte (will ich aber nicht spoilern). 
Shiba Tatsuya aus Mahouka Koukou no Rettusei, Kurogane Ikki aus Rikudai Kishi no Cavalry, ein gewisser Charakter aus Attack on Titan (will ich auch nicht spoilern),  das sind die Beispiel die mir auf die schnelle einfallen. 
Das Muster "Charakter mit unbekannter Vergangenheit gehört zu einer mächtigen/reichen/einflussreichen Familie" ist jetzt nicht ganz neu, deswegen ist die Inspiration jetzt nicht zwingend HxH. Und bei Killua ist es ja etwas anders. 

Big Mom hat FMI aber bisher noch nicht angegriffen (naja, vl waren die Hochzeitsvorbereitungen im Weg^^). 
Zusammenschließen nicht im Sinne eines Bündnisses, sondern aus der reinen Notwendigkeit heraus. Law, Kid und Luffy haben ja am Sabaondy Archipelago auch nicht zusammen gekämpft weil sie dazu Lust hatten, sondern weil es notwendig war. Sowas in der Art. Und dann hat Luffy mit Sanji und dem Rest ab. 

Vielleicht gibt es noch einen anderen Grund, wissen wir nicht, aber dann hätte er zwei Fliegen mit einer Klatsche. Möglicherweise kann seine Familie Luffy und den Rest irgendwie beschützen und dass das vielleicht sogar seine primäre Motivation war Vielleicht haben sie ihn irgendwie erpresst mit dem Wohl von den Strohhüten. Man weiß es nicht, für mich ist die Theorie aber nicht komplett aus der Luft gegriffen. Robin ist ja damals auch mit der CP9 gegangen um Luffy und den Rest zu schützen.


----------



## Kinguin (28. Januar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Nochmal,mir ging es nicht um das Schema an sich,sondern um die Vergangenheit mit der Assassinenfamilie.  
Der Vergleich mit Law,Kid und Luffy hinkt,die 3 konkurrierten darum,wer die Marine aufmischen darf.Von einer wirklichen Zusammenarbeit kann man hier nicht sprechen,zudem jeder der 3 es hätte alleine schaffen können,es bestand keine Notwendigkeit.Außerdem ist das Verhältnis zwischen BigMom und Luffy ein gänzlich Anderes wie ich bereits schrieb,da gab es schon vorher böses Blut und BigMom ist ein tyrannisches Monster.Luffy muss zudem BigMom besiegen,wenn er die FMI wirklich zu seinem Gebiet erklären möchte,einfach so vor ihr abhauen klingt irgendwie absurd.

Sie haben ihn erpresst zum Wohle der Strohhüte? Leuchtet mir nicht ein,vorher hatte Sanji doch auch keine Probleme die Forderung von BigMom/seinem Vater abzulehnen,obwohl er wusste,dass er und die ganze Bande ins Visier geraten.Anders als Robin (Angst vor dem BusterCall/CP9) damals hat Sanji keine Bedenken wegen seinen Freunden gehabt.Nur wegen der geheimen Information gab er jedoch nach und war schockiert,dass Capone darüber Bescheid wusste.


----------



## Leob12 (4. Februar 2016)

Deadman Wonderland Manga ist toll. Schade dass der Anime maximal ein Teaser ist, den zu schauen ist irgendwie Zeitverschwendung, vor allem wenn man allergisch gegen schlechtes Pacing und Logiklöcher ist. Der Manga ist bisher aber sehr unterhaltsam. 
Schöne Idee, interessantes Setting, allerdings hoffe ich dass meine Fragen beantwortet werden. Einige sind da noch offen^^ 

Animemäßig sitze ich gerade bei ein paar: 
-Assassination Classroom (Ep. 10): Netter Anime, ist jetzt nicht große Klasse, aber kurzweilig und frisch vom Setting her. Außerdem schön skurril und nimmt sich nicht ernst. 
-World Trigger (Ep. 3): Bisher ok, Kuga Yuma ist ziemlich cool. Hat Potenzial, Opening finde ich richtig gut, bin gespannt wie es weitergeht. 
-Prince of Stride (Ep. 4): Frischer Sportanime mit Parcour, hoffentlich hält er sein Niveau, bisher nämlich recht stark. 
-Saijaku Muhai no Bahamut (Ep. 3): Naja, School/Ecchi/Harem-Anime mit royalen Hauptcharakteren Nummer 25 (gefühlt). Ist jetzt nicht ganz schlecht, aber total vorhersehbar was die Story angeht und die Charaktere sind jetzt auch absolut einfallslos. Wenigstens haben nicht alle weiblichen Schülerinnen im Alter von 15 Jahren Körbchengröße E. Aber vielleicht wird es noch besser, bisher halt Durchschnitt. 
-Comet Lucifer (Ep. 3): Hab ich im Herbst schon angefangen, nach Episode 2 aufgehört. Nun wieder versucht und naja, bei Episode 4 war Schluss. Auch hier ziemlicher Durchschnitt, und für mich persönlich die Zeit nicht wert. Keine Katastrophe, aber auch nichts was ich empfehlen würde. 


Da jetzt Ferien sind werde ich mal mit Nanatsu no Taizai anfangen, soll ja ziemlich gut sein. Außerdem brauch ich mal wieder Action.


----------



## Noxxphox (4. Februar 2016)

ruhe zum manga, der ist nachdem dhl das 1te paket verloren hat heut endlich bei mit angekommen^^ freue mich schon riesig weil ichn anime und die grund idee gut fand.... aber der manga ist in den meisten fällen ja noch besser


----------



## Leob12 (4. Februar 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> ruhe zum manga, der ist nachdem dhl das 1te paket verloren hat heut endlich bei mit angekommen^^ freue mich schon riesig weil ichn anime und die grund idee gut fand.... aber der manga ist in den meisten fällen ja noch besser



Naja, pauschal kann man das nicht sagen. 
Es gibt durchaus auch Animes der gleich gut/besser als der Manga ist. 

Beim Deadman Wonderland-Anime spürt man halt die 12 Episoden. Das ist wenig, und deswegen bleiben so viele Fragen offen. Der Anime geht storymäßig vielleicht zum ersten Drittel des Mangas, aber lässt auch einige Dinge aus.


----------



## Noxxphox (4. Februar 2016)

haha umso besser^^ da freu ich mir doch 
dann lohnt sichs^^ bei elfenlied gings bis band 10glaub im anime... die restlichen 2 waren neu (oder wars bis 9)... bei brynhildr umfast der anime die ganze valkyria bände, aber auch da gabs sachen die ausgelasen wurden... bin ma gespannt ob zum nächsten abschnit auchn anime kommt.. fand den ersten ganz amüsant. vor allem wenn murakami eine aufe nuss bekommt wenn er etwas über kazumis kleine brüste sagte


----------



## Leob12 (4. Februar 2016)

Ich schätze eher nicht. Der Anime ist ja nun schon ein paar Jahre alt.

So, jetzt hab ich tatsächlich den letzten Deadman Wonderland-Band bestellen vergessen


----------



## Noxxphox (5. Februar 2016)

aha habse alle auf tokyopop mit einmal bestellt^^

naja aber wenn du bedenkst der animr ging über 10 bände... selbst in japan existieren erst 14 bände der 15 müsste bald rauskommen oder ist vor kurzem erschienen.... 
wenn man so animt dasse 8-10 bände zusammenfassen ist es nochnicht möglich einen weiten anime zu machen....
ich hätte nix gegen ne weitere staffel, wie gesagt ich fands amüsant... man merkt halt so n bissel das es der autor von elfenlied ist  was ich unglaublich genial fand....
ich würd mich über ne weitere staffel freuen, aber da ich die mangas lese (band 13 ist bereits vorbestellt) isses nicht so tragisch wenn keiner mehr kommt, aber schade wärs definitiv...

sagtma für 2016 is ja auch tokyo ghoul :re antekündigt... jedoch findet man zum :re quasi nix... weder zu büchern bzw mangas noch zum anime.... hab bisher nur 1teil gegunden, hab aber iwo mal gelesen das es schon 3 geben soll (2 übersetzt).... weis irgendwer was davon? weil tokyo ghoul ist einen der nächsten mangas den ich mir vornehmen will gleich mach mirai nikki (hat das schon wer gelesen... gibts starke differenzen zum anime? welchen ich vor allem wegen yuno witzig fand )


----------



## Leob12 (5. Februar 2016)

Der Manga ist schon längst abgeschlossen und der Anime denkt die Story bis zu Kapitel 21 ab. 
Der Manga umfasst 13 Volumes und ist schon seit locker 2 Jahren zu Ende. 

Wie willst du Band 13 vorbestellt haben? 
Tokyopop hat den Manga in 7 Doppelbänden hier veröffentlicht. 
Deadman Wonderland - Tokyopop Manga-Shop

@Kinguin:


Spoiler



Hab doch gesagt dass Luffy den Partycrasher spielen wird auf der Hochzeit^^ 
Aber die letzten 2 Seiten, irgendwie komisch. Warum schlafen die drei alle? Das ergibt absolut keinen Sinn. So sehen doch eher verlässliche Mitglieder aus wie Idioten die nichtmal ne Nacht lang Wache halten können.


----------



## Noxxphox (5. Februar 2016)

ich red bei band 13 von brynhildr ...
das deadman wonderland 13 bände hat und meine seit anfang 2014 abgeschlossen ist weis ich selbst^^ ich redete mit 2ter staffel usw alles von brynhildr... nicht von deadman wonderland, das da nichts mehr komt ist mir auch klar


----------



## Leob12 (5. Februar 2016)

Das ging aus deinem Post überhaupt nicht hervor. Meine bezogen sich immer auf DW und du erwähnst Brynhildr gar nicht. 
Naja, ist ja auch schwer ohne Groß und Kleinschreibung und Satzzeichen.


----------



## Kinguin (5. Februar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> @Kinguin:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Ich habe dir in dem Punkt nicht widersprochen ^^ Ich bezweiflte nur ,dass BigMom und Luffy ein Bündnis eingehen könnten,zumindest nach aktuellem Stand.Schon heftig,dass BigMom Sanjis kompletten Werdegang bis zum EastBlue zurückverfolgen konnte und ihm androhte Jeffs abgehackten Kopf in einem Geschenk zu liefern,sollte er nicht mitkommen.Ich frage mich ob BigMom auch über andere Strohhüte private Infos zurückverfolgen konnte.Allerdings möchte sich Luffy auf die Märcheninsel (Alice im Wunderland incoming ) reinschleichen,ich glaube wir wissen alle wie das endet.Ist die Frage wie Luffy das regeln will? Sanji packen und fliehen,und dann riskieren,dass Jeff und Co getötet werden? 
Ja da hast du recht,hauptsache Jack von Kaidos Crew kann 5 Tage durchkämpfen aber die 3 Erwachsenen schlafen in einer Nacht ein.  Wieso die 3 sich nicht abgewechselt haben? Das mit den Samurais auf Zou wirkt von Oda arg erzwungen,aber ist halt nötig für die Story.



So hab jetzt Tokyo Ghoul durch,war recht interessant.^^ Verstehe nur nicht die Kritik einiger Fans am Hauptprotagonisten.Ich finde diesen Charakter sehr gelungen.


----------



## Leob12 (5. Februar 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Luffy wird Big Mom auslöschen. Oder er macht dasselbe was er schon bei Caesar gemacht hat: Ne wichtige Person kidnappen um ein Druckmittel zu haben. 
Für mich gibts nur diese 2 Möglichkeiten. 
Einfach abzuhauen wäre zu gefährlich, und passt nicht zu Luffy. Außerdem würde es so eben viel zu viele Risiken geben. Aber wieso er alleine gehen will verstehe ich nicht. Und wieso sie darauf warten dass Kaidou auf Zou eintrifft verstehe ich auch nicht. Vor allem wäre dann Luffy nicht da. 

Bei den Samurais hätte man das auch besser umsetzen können. Kanjuro zeichnet nen Vogel und sie fliegen einfach nach oben^^


----------



## Noxxphox (5. Februar 2016)

ahja kein wunder, mein post bezog sich auch auf den post davor von mir^^

hab gestern higurashi .... (mir fällt der nsme nimmer ein) die erste staffel fertig geguckt... was ein verschobener anime xD der läst am anfang einige fragen offen bis hinten ansatzweise geklärt wird was wie wo wann... gibts noch mehr so schräge pscho animes?^^ fand den ganz witzig und die 2te staffel ist sicher auch schbell geguckt dann brauch ich was neues^^


----------



## Kinguin (5. Februar 2016)

@ Leob


Spoiler



Das Ganze ist sehr chaotisch.Ob Luffy sich einen Allout Fight gegen BigMom erlauben kann,wo doch Kaido bald mit seinen Top3 Leuten Jagd auf sie macht ? Die Idee mit dem Druckmittel finde ich gut,vielleicht "entführt" Luffy eine Tochter von BigMom.Aber ob letztere dadurch aufzuhalten ist?
Ich denke Luffy will deshalb alleine gehen,weil eine Schleichmission alleine eben einfacher ist.Aber Luffy kann nicht unauffällig bleiben,Jimbei,der ja ebenfalls auf dem Weg zur Teeparty ist,wird hier wohl eine wichtige Rolle spielen.
Ob die Crew aber Ruffys solo Gang akzeptieren würde? Sicher nicht.Viel Spekulatius zurzeit.Aber irgendeiner muss auch die Stellung auf Zou/Wanokuni halten (Zorro?),wenn Luffy weg sein sollte.So oder so,sie brauchen ihren drittstärksten Mann und müssen irgendwie wieder zusammen kommen.



Achja ich finde die Soundtracks von Toyko Ghoul verdammt gut,habe mir paar Fights  angesehen nachdem ich die Bänder durchhatte.Der gegen Amon war sehr stimmig umgesetzt,und der gegen Jason war einfach nur episch.Im Manga kam das Feeling nicht so rüber.Schade,dass sie nur den Handlungsverlauf so umgeändert haben oder auch Kämpfe wie gegen Ayato oder Arima gefehlt haben.Mit Re warte ich allerdings erstmal. ^^


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (6. Februar 2016)

Schön nach Vorlage (GATE)  Btw. wie viel Energie wird beim zünden von 74kg C4 freigesetzt?


----------



## Leob12 (6. Februar 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> @ Leob
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Theoretisch könnte Sanji ja drohen, sich selbst umzubringen. Wenn eine Familie so viel Macht hat, um einen only alive Steckbrief zu bekommen, dann wird sie wohl nicht daran interessiert sein, dass Sanji etwas zustößt. 

Ich würde Big Mom lieber zuerst sehen. Mein Ranking der Yonko sieht so aus: 
Big Mom < Kaidou < Shanks < BB 
Außerdem hat Luffy Big Mom jetzt ja schon vor Jahren herausgefordert und immer wieder kommt sie und ihre Crew ins Spiel. Wie lang soll das noch so weitergehen?^^ 

Ich glaube dass es später noch sehr wichtig werden wird, dass Sanji Caesar als Geisel hat. Angenommen Kaidou kommt nach Zou, was würde es ihm nützen das Land auszulöschen? Klar, er kann es einfach machen weil er dazu Lust hat, aber so würde es Oda nicht machen. Kaidou braucht Caesar, und der ist bei Big Mom. Was da genau passieren wird, weiß ich nicht, aber sie könnten ja theoretisch alles auf Big Mom schieben  

Luffy wird alleine gehen, wenn er sich dazu entschließt, hat die Crew nichts zu sagen und sie wird seine Entscheidung respektieren. 
Zumal wenn Luffy ihnen ja etwas versprechen wird (Sanji lebend zurück zu bringen etc) und Luffy hält ja seine Versprechen usw. Ist zwar billig, aber warum nicht? Wie gesagt, wer soll sich denn gegen Luffy stellen? Außerdem ist ja auch noch Zorro als Vize da. 

Allerdings ist die Vinsmoke-Familie noch zu unbekannt, mal sehen womit sie sonst noch zu tun hat.


----------



## Kinguin (7. Februar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Wäre das aber nicht bisschen sehr heftig,wenn Luffy solo auf die Wedding/Teeparty geht,und dort mit Sanji und Jimbei die ganze BigMom Piratenbande und ihre Allianzen vernichtet? ^^ Ich denke BigMom wird wie Kaido,WB und Shanks ebenfalls ca 3 Topkommandanten haben. 
Und du sagst es bereits die Vinsmoke Familie bzw ihre Killertruppe Germa66 ist auch noch da.Was muss das für eine Organisation sein,wenn ein Yonko sie unbedingt als Machterweiterung haben möchte,die WR/Marine bei ihnen nachgibt und sie über die Redline reisen können? Ich denke Sanjis Vater ist auch ein absolutes Monster,irgendwo muss er stark sein,wenn er in der Unterwelt unterwegs ist.Auch Brook zeigte sich sichtlich schockiert,weil er mit ihnen in der Vergangenheit schon persönlich Kontakt hatte.


----------



## Leob12 (7. Februar 2016)

Spoiler



Solange Oda nicht irgendeine Verstärkung für Luffy aus dem Hut zaubert (wie wärs mit Shanks?^^), denke ich eher dass es auf irgendeine Geiselnahme als Druckmittel rauslaufen wird. 

Ob Big Mom 3 Kommandanten hat, die so stark sind wie Marco, Ace oder Jozu? Zumindest Marco ist in einer eigenen Liga durch seine DF. 
Außerdem sind die Kommandanten meiner Ansicht nach nicht (weit) über Shichibukai-Level, von dem her weiß ich nicht wie ich sie einschätzen soll. 

Ich hätte ja gern noch irgendeine weitere Fraktion als Party Crasher. 
Shanks wäre cool, aber eher unwahrscheinlich. 
Vielleicht die Marine? Akainu mag keine Piraten und er gibt einen Dreck auf Yonkos. Er hat ja damals auch schon Blackbeard "betrogen" als dieser Jewellery Bonny für ein Kriegsschiff tauschen wollte. Leider war Akainu selbst an Board und BB wollte eine Konfrontation vermeiden. Wäre vielleicht ein schöner Zeitpunkt um den neuen Admiral vorzustellen. Bei Fujitora wars ja ähnlich. Wenn Admiräle "vorgestellt" werden, dann eigentlich immer mit einem Knall. 

Was ich noch gern wissen würde: Leben die 3 Supernovae noch die vor Kaidou waren? 
Ganz blöder Einfall: Was, wenn es zum Kampf gekommen ist (wieso sollte Kaidou "Hilfe" annehmen, dadurch werden seine Chancen zu sterben ja kleiner^^), und Kaidous Eintreffen wird abgesagt oder verzögert sich?


----------



## Kinguin (7. Februar 2016)

Zurzeit ist Vieles möglich auf der Hochzeit. ^^ Zu deiner Frage:



Spoiler



Ich bin mir sehr sicher,dass Kid,Apoo und Hawkins noch leben.Alle 3 gehören zur Worst Gen.Kid und seine rechte Hand Killer wurden uns zudem als  direkte Gegenspieler von Luffy/Zorro präsentiert.Die Konfrontation der 3 mit Kaido ist allerdings 7-10 Tage her,ich weiß nicht wie Oda das geregelt hat.Eigentlich sind sowohl Kaido als auch die anderen viel zu wichtig für die Story,als dass man sie jetzt schon rausnehmen kann.  
Außerdem haben alle 4 Kapitäne sehr starke Teufelskräfte,wäre schade,wenn man dazu nicht mehr sieht.^^


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (7. Februar 2016)

@Leob12 und @Kinguin könnt ihr eure Diskussion per PM regeln? Die ständige Notification ist mühsam und ich denke immer "oh, mal schauen was die anderen gepostet haben".


----------



## Leob12 (7. Februar 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Zurzeit ist Vieles möglich auf der Hochzeit. ^^ Zu deiner Frage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ja, stimmt schon, war ja auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint. Aber aus Kaidous Perspektive gibts ja eigentlich kaum Vorteile durch eine Allianz mit ihnen. Seine Truppe sollte auch so halbwegs schlagkräftig sein^^ 
Wenn es allerdings so eine "macht was ihr wollt, aber kommt mir nicht in die Quere"-Abmachung sein sollte, dann wäre es schon heftig.
Von mir aus könnte man Apoo ruhig rausnehmen, ist jetzt auch von der Teufelskraft her keiner der mich wirklich interessiert. 

Weil ich im letzten Post noch Shanks genannt habe: 
Die Supernovae wollen ihn ja auslöschen. Kaidou vermutlich auch. Dann würds ja passen wenn Shanks + Crew nach Zou kommt und dann Kaidou + Crew + Supernovae dort kämpfen. Ich weiß, sehr unwahrscheinlich aber wär glaub ich der beste Kampf seit Marineford. Viel größer würde es kaum gehen.





Patrick.C schrieb:


> @Leob12 und @Kinguin könnt ihr eure Diskussion per PM regeln? Die ständige Notification ist mühsam und ich denke immer "oh, mal schauen was die anderen gepostet haben".


Du bist herzlich eingeladen mitzudiskutieren. 
Auf den letzten Seiten waren wir ja nur zu dritt. 

Von mir aus kann man gerne über alles Mögliche diskutieren und mich würds auch nicht stören wenn hier noch 2 Bleach-Fans diskutieren würden, als Beispiel. 
Sonst verschwindet der Thread doch eh in der Versenkung abseits von ein paar Anime-Empfehlungen und zu Beginn der neuen Season.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (7. Februar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Du bist herzlich eingeladen mitzudiskutieren.
> Auf den letzten Seiten waren wir ja nur zu dritt.
> 
> Von mir aus kann man gerne über alles Mögliche diskutieren und mich würds auch nicht stören wenn hier noch 2 Bleach-Fans diskutieren würden, als Beispiel.
> Sonst verschwindet der Thread doch eh in der Versenkung abseits von ein paar Anime-Empfehlungen und zu Beginn der neuen Season.



Naja das stimmt auch wieder. Bei One Piece habe ich irgendwann aufgehört, glaube nach der Rettung von Robin auf der Marinen Insel (Watertown)? Ist einige Jahre her ^^ Und beim Manga, ich weiss nicht es ist einer dieser wo ich stets den Überblick verliere und mich dementsprechend fern hält. Bei Bleach ist es das gleiche, die Sternenritter kann ich nicht ernst nehmen, die erste Season und der Arrancer Arc sind meine Favs mit Hollow Ichigo und Aizen. 

Auch wollte ich mal Parodys posten, aber ich denke das würde die Leute eher aufregen, wo einer die ganze Zeit alleine postet und niemand darauf antwortet. Halt die zwei Seiten einer Medaille.


----------



## Kinguin (7. Februar 2016)

@ Leob Hauptsache ordentliche Kämpfe für alle,sowas fehlt noch. ^^

@ Patrick C Ich möchte niemanden stören,aber ich denke der Thread ist halt zum Diskutieren da.OnePiece bietet zudem echt viele Theorien und Möglichkeiten für die Story ,und mir macht es einfach Spaß darüber zu reden.
Bzgl Bleach,ich glaube da sind sich auch die Fans einig,der Manga hat seit dem Arrancar Arc sehr stark nachgelassen.Wobei imo schwächelte die Serie schon im letzten Teil des Arrancar Arcs,habe es danach auch abgebrochen.Um ehrlich zu sein wurde mir das mit dem Reaitsu,den ganzen Formen und auch dem Mainprotagonisten,den ich anfangs mochte,zu dämlich.


----------



## Leob12 (7. Februar 2016)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Naja das stimmt auch wieder. Bei One Piece habe ich irgendwann aufgehört, glaube nach der Rettung von Robin auf der Marinen Insel (Watertown)? Ist einige Jahre her ^^ Und beim Manga, ich weiss nicht es ist einer dieser wo ich stets den Überblick verliere und mich dementsprechend fern hält. Bei Bleach ist es das gleiche, die Sternenritter kann ich nicht ernst nehmen, die erste Season und der Arrancer Arc sind meine Favs mit Hollow Ichigo und Aizen.
> 
> Auch wollte ich mal Parodys posten, aber ich denke das würde die Leute eher aufregen, wo einer die ganze Zeit alleine postet und niemand darauf antwortet. Halt die zwei Seiten einer Medaille.



So kompliziert ist One Piece ja nicht^^ 

Parodys? Welcher Art? 
Diese Anime on Crack-Zeugs finde ich ziemlich lustig^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21l9DvqpXEA&ab_channel=JessDAMVs


----------



## soth (8. Februar 2016)

Naja, kennt man irgendwie alles schon auß anderen Videos.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_NXrTujMP50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Noxxphox (8. Februar 2016)

bleach... hm... das gibts auch schon ewig... 
wenn es sich so lange hält musses ja irgendwie gut sein^^... das guck ich mir als nächstes an wenn ich mit der 2ten staffel + den ova's von higurashi durch bin^^
daher kann ich bei bleach aktuel keinerlei aussage treffen^^ aber ich bin gespant... bisher eig hauptsächlich positives mitbekommen


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Februar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Du bist herzlich eingeladen mitzudiskutieren.
> Auf den letzten Seiten waren wir ja nur zu dritt.
> 
> Von mir aus kann man gerne über alles Mögliche diskutieren und mich würds auch nicht stören wenn hier noch 2 Bleach-Fans diskutieren würden, als Beispiel.
> Sonst verschwindet der Thread doch eh in der Versenkung abseits von ein paar Anime-Empfehlungen und zu Beginn der neuen Season.


Ich würde es schön finden, wenn wir für die ganzen Endlos Fighting Shounen Animes, die durchaus sehr bekannt sind, einen weiteren Thread erstellen, in dem man sich schön austoben kann und diesen Thread für die 'normalen' Animes verwenden würden, die in Deutschelanden auch weniger bekannt sind, eben weil sie weniger stark vertreten sind...

Die ganzen Endlos Animes wie One Piece, Fairy Tail und co sind ja auch ansonsten relativ bekannt.
Wenn man hier nur darüber diskutieren würde, bekommt man ja von dem ganzen Rest ja mal überhaupt nichts mehr mit...

Auch die Sache mit den 'Notifications' ist ein Punkt, der berücksichtigt werden sollte...

Denn da freuen sich einige dann über neue Beiträge in diesem Thread - und dann ists 'nur' eine weitere Fighting-Shounen Diskussion...

Also lasst uns hier am besten über alle Art von Anime reden, die eben nicht zu der Kategorie 'Endlos Fighting Shounen' gehören und in Deutschland weniger Mainstream sind als die Fighting Shounen Teile...


----------



## Leob12 (8. Februar 2016)

Würde es jemand machen, gerne, macht aber niemand.^^


----------



## Kinguin (8. Februar 2016)

Also ihr könnt doch auch über andere Animes ,also über die Handlung sowie die Charaktere,  leidenschaftlich diskutieren,nur irgendwie habe ich dazu bisher nicht viel gelesen? 
Abgesehen davon reden Leob und ich mit Ausnahme von OP über kein weiteren Mainstreamanime,FairyTail  zB interessiert mich auch nicht.Ich wüsste nicht,wo der Thread jetzt voll davon ist.


----------



## Leob12 (9. Februar 2016)

Ein Thread bezüglich der Shonen wäre komplett sinnfrei. Niemand diskutiert hier über Bleach, FT oder DBZ. 
Außerdem gibts gerade sehr wenige originelle Animes abseits von Shonen und dem ganzen Harem/School-Kram.


----------



## Gripschi (9. Februar 2016)

Hab jetzt 12 Berserk Max Bände daheim 

Die Aktuelle Arc mit den Hexen und Trollen ist ziemlich böse. Aber auf Ihre Art auch ziemlich gut gemacht.

Besonders die kleine Hexe welche wohl oft nicht gemocht wird von Fans find ich sehr Interessant.

Jetzt wird Tokyo Gouhl gelesen. Liegen noch 5 Bände da.

Log Horizons LN sind auch noch 2 Bände da. Sehr zu empfehlen sofern ihr englisch könnt.

Sword Art Online auch noch 2 Bände.

Man Man Man

@Op Diskussion bitte weiterführen, bin stiller Leser da Ich den Manga nur halb Verfolgen tue!


----------



## soth (9. Februar 2016)

Endlos-Shounen != Shounen und One-Piece ist nun wahrlich nicht besser als DBZ und co.

Mal davon abgesehen gibt es derzeit schon einige interessante Anime abseits des "Mainstreams".


----------



## Leob12 (9. Februar 2016)

soth schrieb:


> Endlos-Shounen != Shounen und One-Piece ist nun wahrlich nicht besser als DBZ und co.
> 
> Mal davon abgesehen gibt es derzeit schon einige interessante Anime abseits des "Mainstreams".


One Piece ist besser als DBZ, kann dir gerne ein paar Gründe aufzählen  

Da gibts genug objektive Gründe. 

Derzeit? Bei der neuen Season? Oder allgemein? 
Hab nie bestritten dass es keine interessante Animes mehr gibt, aber wirklich originelle Titel werden seltener weil risikoreich und der Standard School/Harem-Kram verkauft sich halt recht gut.

@Gripschi
Ja Berserk ist gut. Ich mag die kleine Hexe. Und auch sonst alle Charaktere, komischerweise^^


----------



## Kinguin (9. Februar 2016)

Ich kann verstehen ,wenn man diese Mainstream Shonen/Endlos Shonen anstrengend findet,grade weil sie schon so lange gehen und auch qualitätstechnisch schwanken.Oder den Shonen Protagonisten nicht mögen,der nun wirklich keine besondere Charakterentwicklung durchmacht und irgendwie auch recht simpel bleibt.
DBZ mag zwar der Ursprung von solchen Shonen sein,aber seit dem haben sich diese weiterentwickelt und basieren nicht nur auf dem Schema in jeder neuen Saga den nächsten plötzlich auftauchenden,eindimensionalen Antagonisten zu schlagen.Sicher einige Elemente sind gleich geblieben,wie eben der Wunsch bei den Helden stärker zu werden,aber die machen insgesamt sehr Vieles besser ihr Urvater DB.

zB Naruto ,und ja egal wie schlimm die Filler sind oder wie kontrovers der Endarc war ,bot doch auch Einiges an Emotionen und beschäftigte sich auch mit Problemen aus der wirklichen Welt.Und natürlich ist mir bewusst,dass es auch wesentlich erwachsenere Mangas/Animes gibt. ^^


----------



## soth (9. Februar 2016)

Das One Piece besser ist weiß ich selbst, es ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass alles zig Mal nach dem selben Schema abläuft. Die Charactere sind flach, das Pacing ist mittelmäßig ...

Ich rede von der aktuellen Season. Es muss auch nicht unbedingt etwas Revolutionäres sein, es reicht schon wenn es nicht der xte Aufklatsch in mittelmäßiger Qualität.
Derzeit läuft bspw. das Finale von Durarara, Shouwa Genroku Rakugo Shinjuu oder Boku dake ga Inai Machi.


----------



## Leob12 (9. Februar 2016)

soth schrieb:


> Das One Piece besser ist weiß ich selbst, es ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass alles zig Mal nach dem selben Schema abläuft. Die Charactere sind flach, das Pacing ist mittelmäßig ...
> 
> Ich rede von der aktuellen Season. Es muss auch nicht unbedingt etwas Revolutionäres sein, es reicht schon wenn es nicht der xte Aufklatsch in mittelmäßiger Qualität.
> Derzeit läuft bspw. das Finale von Durarara, Shouwa Genroku Rakugo Shinjuu oder Boku dake ga Inai Machi.



Klar läuft es oft nach demselben Schema ab, wie bei den meisten Shonen. Das Pacing ist bei One Piece seit ner Weile mittelmäßig, stimmt, aber da gibts ganz andere Beispiele, auch aus der Kategorie Long Running Fighting Shonen. 

Aber was läuft außer den 2 Beispielen von dir, was eine gewisse Klasse hat, abseits von Fortsetzungen? 
Ist zwar schwer zu beurteilen weil die Animes noch nicht komplett sind, trotzdem gibts einfach sehr viele Comedy/School/SoL. Rechne die Fortsetzungen von Durarara, Gate und Assassination Classroom weg, und was bleibt großartig? Darum gehts mir. 
Fall-Season war auch eher mittelmäßig, Summer war schon in Ordnung (Gangsta, Gate, Shimoneta, Overlord) , Spring 2015 war dagegen richtig gut mit Titeln wie Shokugeki no Souma, Ore Monogatari, Arslan Senki oder Kekkai Sensen (auch wenn da der Hype nicht ganz gerechtfertigt war).


----------



## soth (9. Februar 2016)

Dimension W und Hai to Gensou bliebe noch übrig, neben der ein oder anderen weiteren Fortsetzung/Alternativversion (Akagami, Gundam sowie Haikyuu & Utawarerumono als Season-Überbleibsel).
Je nach Geschmack auch Dagashi Kashi, Konosuba und Prince of Stride.

Ich habe überhaupt kein Problem mit Comedy, Slice of Life oder dem nächsten Anime mit Schulsetting, aber dann bitte wenigstens mit guter Umsetzung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (9. Februar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> So kompliziert ist One Piece ja nicht^^
> Parodys? Welcher Art? Diese Anime on Crack-Zeugs finde ich ziemlich lustig^^
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21l9DvqpXEA&ab_channel=JessDAMVs


One Piece ist nicht kompliziert, stimmt. Ich meinte eher das überladene Artdesign. Viel zu viel Informationen, jedenfalls für mich.
Bei den Parodien beziehe ich mich eher auf solche
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLuAOJfsMefuej06Q3n4QrSSC7qYjQ-FlU
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6BA3366BBC0ACDAC
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLB332265A0D8A591A


soth schrieb:


> Naja, kennt man irgendwie alles schon auß anderen Videos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja Baka hat den Grossteil der damaligen Hip Trends mitgenommen und diese solide (AE Part) verpackt, für eine 101/404 Lektion gut 


Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich würde es schön finden, wenn wir für die ganzen Endlos Fighting Shounen Animes, die durchaus sehr bekannt sind, einen weiteren Thread erstellen, in dem man sich schön austoben kann und diesen Thread für die 'normalen' Animes verwenden würden, die in Deutschland auch weniger bekannt sind, eben weil sie weniger stark vertreten sind...
> 
> Auch die Sache mit den 'Notifications' ist ein Punkt, der berücksichtigt werden sollte... Denn da freuen sich einige dann über neue Beiträge in diesem Thread - und dann ists 'nur' eine weitere Fighting-Shounen Diskussion... Also lasst uns hier am besten über alle Art von Anime reden, die eben nicht zu der Kategorie 'Endlos Fighting Shounen' gehören und in Deutschland weniger Mainstream sind als die Fighting Shounen Teile...


Naja wenn niemand anfängt ist es immer schwer, wir können über LN und dergleichen reden, davon wären aber nur sicher eine Handvoll oder sogar weniger daran interessiert.


Leob12 schrieb:


> Würde es jemand machen, gerne, macht aber niemand.^^


"Würde, gerne" Tja dann liegt es an uns dies zu ändern.


soth schrieb:


> Das One Piece besser ist weiß ich selbst, es ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass alles zig Mal nach dem selben Schema abläuft. Die Charactere sind flach, das Pacing ist mittelmäßig ...
> Ich rede von der aktuellen Season. Es muss auch nicht unbedingt etwas Revolutionäres sein, es reicht schon wenn es nicht der xte Aufklatsch in mittelmäßiger Qualität.
> Derzeit läuft bspw. das Finale von Durarara, Shouwa Genroku Rakugo Shinjuu oder Boku dake ga Inai Machi.


Letzteres ist mit Ajin, Hai to Gensou no Grimgar mein Fav von der Session, vieles hat es sonst nicht. Ach ja der Parkour Anime ist noch was, aber ansonsten weitere Auflage bekannter Formate (Bahamut und co.)


----------



## Leob12 (10. Februar 2016)

Inwiefern ist das Artdesign überladen?


----------



## Kinguin (10. Februar 2016)

Ich glaube er meint die Fülle an Storyinformationen oder? 
One Piece fing eigentlich recht simpel,Gummimann segelt von Insel zu Insel ,besiegt den Arcboss und schnappt sich einen neuen Kameraden.Nur später hat der Autor das Ganze vergrößert mit Dingen wie Dreimacht,WR,Kaiser,Untergrund,Superrookies,Shichibukai,Marinehauptquartier (Admiral usw),Revolutionäre,CP9,CP0,MaryJoa (Tenryuubitos) und dem Militär (Kong).Vieles davon kann man auch nochmal unterteilen.
Dazu eben noch die Gliederung durch die 4 Blues,dem Paradies,der NW,Redline,Calm Belt,diversen Naturgesetzten,den verschiedenen Kräften und später auch mit dem Einbauen der Pornegylphs,Antiken Waffen,wahre Geschichte,Void Century,D Clan usw.

Kurz,die Welt ist einfach groß und dementsprechend leidet auch das Pacing (grade im letzten Arc sehr deutlich) und man verliert auch mal den Überblick.Ich würde aber eigentlich nicht sagen, dass das Ganze immer nach Schema F abläuft.Zumindest nicht mehr wie zu Anfang.Aber ich kann gut nachvollziehen wenn man dem Ganzen hier nichts abgewinnen kann.
Mir gefällt halt diese Welt,und auch die Detailverliebtheit des Autors.Wenn man sich die einzelnen Bilder/Coverpages genau anschaut,sieht man oft Hints auf andere Werke,die ihn inspiriert haben oder man kann daraus wunderbar Theorien erstellen ,die sogar später oft zutreffen. ^^


----------



## soth (10. Februar 2016)

Artdesign hat nichts mit Story/Characteren zu tun, was bei One Piece überladen sein soll kann ich nicht verstehen.
One Piece hat nun wahrlich keine hohe Informationsdichte, das macht die "vielen" Storyinfos leicht verdaulich.


----------



## Leob12 (10. Februar 2016)

Sehe ich auch so. Bei OP kann man sich einfach berieseln lassen, viel nachdenken muss man gar nicht. Man kann, aber notwendig ist es nicht um die Story zu verstehen und ihr folgen zu können. Da wäre HxH viel komplizierter, besonders beim Kampfsystem.

Aber diese langen Shonen sind alle nicht wirklich kompliziert sodass man wirklich mitdenken muss.


----------



## Kinguin (10. Februar 2016)

Das ist mir schon klar,deswegen fragte ich ja ob er nicht eher die Storyinformationen meint.Immerhin erwähnte er das Artdesign,und dann danach dass es viel zu viel Informationen gebe.  
Die Storyinhalte sind natürlich nicht komplex,das ist klar.Aber was soll den daran unverständlich sein,wenn manchen Leuten die Geschichte zu überladen ist?  Die Story läuft schon seit Jahren,und da verlieren eben einige den kompletten Überblick und damit auch das Interesse,und das kann ich nachvollziehen.


----------



## Leob12 (10. Februar 2016)

Naja das Grundprinzip ist ja gleich geblieben. Und auch den Rest kann man eigentlich schnell nachlesen und dann findet man sich schon wieder zurecht. Wenn man es rein zur Unterhaltung ansieht und nicht jedes Detail wissen will, findet man schon wieder rein. 
Es wirkt schon sehr überladen, aber vieles ist ja noch lange nicht aufgelöst oder erklärt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Februar 2016)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Naja wenn niemand anfängt ist es immer schwer, wir können über LN und dergleichen reden, davon wären aber nur sicher eine Handvoll oder sogar weniger daran interessiert.


Ich würde hier lieber andere Dinge als das 08/15 Mainstreamzeug wie Fairy Tail, One Piece und ähnliche Kloppereien sehen, in der Hoffnung, hier mal auf Animes zu Stoßen, die ich bisher noch nicht kannte, die gut sind und sehenswert...

Aber wenn man hier wieder seitenweise Diskussionen zu irgendwelchen (endlos) Shounen Zeugs lesen muss, hat man einfach keinen Bock mehr, hier weiter rein zu schauen und denkt drüber nach, diesen Thread abzubestellen....

Und genau das ist der Punkt:

Das vergrault einfach die Leute, die interessiert an anderem Zeugs als dem Mainstream sind (für Mädchen kommt ja noch Sailor Moon dazu)...


----------



## Kinguin (10. Februar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Naja das Grundprinzip ist ja gleich geblieben. Und auch den Rest kann man eigentlich schnell nachlesen und dann findet man sich schon wieder zurecht. Wenn man es rein zur Unterhaltung ansieht und nicht jedes Detail wissen will, findet man schon wieder rein.
> Es wirkt schon sehr überladen, aber vieles ist ja noch lange nicht aufgelöst oder erklärt.



Man kann aber alles auf ein Grundprinzip runterbrechen,grade wenn eine Serie viele Jahre schon läuft. ^^ Aber es ist nicht immer wieder das gleiche Erzählschema.Bei dem Rest kann ich dir zustimmen,so sehe ich das auch.

@StefanPayne
Dann startet doch einfach eine Diskussion bitte,hält dich die Diskussion um One Piece (anderes Mainstream Zeug kommt sowieso hier nicht vor) davon ab Unterhaltungen über andere Animes anzufangen? 
Das Ding ist, ich sehe hier nirgendwo großartig die Leute über den Storyverlauf oder die Charaktere andere Animes/Mangas diskutieren,stattdessen gibt es hier nur Empfehlungen bzw man aktuell schaut, und mal Aussagen wie "fand ich gut,nicht so gut usw" - und das war es dann auch.


----------



## Leob12 (10. Februar 2016)

Dann stoß doch eine Diskussion dazu an. Über FT diskutiert hier niemand und selbst wenn wäre es der richtige Thread. 
Außerdem ist das hier nur ein Thread in einem Unterforum, da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit noch geringer, einen Anime zu finden den du noch nicht kennst (mal ganz davon abgesehen dass hier niemand die Watchlist des anderen kennt).
Würde es einen Serien-Thread geben wäre es dort auch legitim wenn großteils über die Mainstreamserien wie TBBT oder dergleichen diskutiert wird.


----------



## soth (10. Februar 2016)

Wenn ich mir deine Liste anschaue (stefan) dann fehlen da aber noch einige Empfehlungen.


----------



## MetallSimon (10. Februar 2016)

Btw, habt ihr grad noch irgendwelche Empfehlungen? Entweder was Scifi-mäßiges, wie Railgun, Psycho Pass oder Darker than Black oder aber was Mystery/Fantasy mäßiges wie Parasyte oder Monogatari?
Irgendwie finde ich in letzter Zeit nurnoch wenige Sachen, die mir wirklich zusagen.


----------



## Leob12 (10. Februar 2016)

Zetsuen no Tempest schon gesehen?


----------



## Leob12 (12. Februar 2016)

@Stefan Payne

Ich kenne jetzt deinen Anime-Geschmack nicht, aber auf deiner Watchlist fehlen mir Beelzebub, Death Parade, Death Note, die Grisaia-Reihe, Noragami Aragoto (besser als die erste Staffel), One Outs, Rainbow, Shokugeki oder Zankyu no Terror.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (12. Februar 2016)

Und Naruto only Fillers  So gut geschriebene Geschichten.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (12. Februar 2016)

@Leob12

Aragoto bringt nur ohne Noragami nicht so viel ^^

Außerdem sind beide Staffeln unfassbar gut.


----------



## Leob12 (12. Februar 2016)

Er hat die erste Staffel schon gesehen.


----------



## Gripschi (12. Februar 2016)

Hab mir heut 3 Mangas von Kill la Kill geholt.

Gefällt mir echt gut 

In Hof gibts nen kleinen Games Laden der einiges hat. Falls mal wer da ist.

Ist in der Nähe von Galeria Kaufhof


----------



## Leob12 (12. Februar 2016)

Bei Kill la Kill werde ich mir den Anime ansehen. Soll ja nicht nur ein bloßer Ecchi/Fighting-Anime sein, sondern hat angeblich mehr zu bieten. 

Ich warte ja noch auf den finalen Manga von Area D, dann kauf ich mir die letzten 3 Bände auf einmal.


----------



## Gripschi (13. Februar 2016)

Kill la Kill hat seine Momente. Mir gefällt der Manga besser.

Hier mal nen Foto meiner kleinen Sammlung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leob12 (13. Februar 2016)

Bei Attack on Titan kannst du dir schon den zweiten Sammelschuber kaufen^^


----------



## Gripschi (13. Februar 2016)

Ich weiß aber ich nahm lieber Kill la Kill 1-3 und Tokyo Gouhl 10-11.

Hach soviel will man haben.

Avhja Berserk Max 1-12 stehen woanders.


----------



## Leob12 (13. Februar 2016)

Das ist meine derzeitige Sammlung. Leider gibts den 5. Breaker Band erst irgendwann im Juni. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gripschi (13. Februar 2016)

Sehr schön.

No Game no Life hol Ich mir auch noch.

Wahrscheinlich hol Ich mir Kill la Kill den Anime noch, das was ich sah begeistert durchaus.

Was ist Area D?


----------



## Leob12 (13. Februar 2016)

Area D ist eine Gefängnissinsel für Mutanten. Geht in eine ähnliche Richtung wie Deadman Wonderland. Ich finde die Reihe ganz unterhaltsam.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (13. Februar 2016)

Ich hoffe dass ich bei D. Gray-Man weiter einkaufen kann. Der Anime soll endlich im Herbst fortgesetzt werden ^^


----------



## Leob12 (14. Februar 2016)

Überraschendes neues OP-Kapitel, kann ich nicht anders sagen


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Februar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> @Stefan Payne
> 
> Ich kenne jetzt deinen Anime-Geschmack nicht, aber auf deiner Watchlist fehlen mir Beelzebub, Death Parade, Death Note, die Grisaia-Reihe, Noragami Aragoto (besser als die erste Staffel), One Outs, Rainbow, Shokugeki oder Zankyu no Terror.



Öhm, Grisaia ist doch drin, Shoukugeki no Souma schon lange.

Solche blutigen Terror Dinge mag ich nicht soo gern, Death Parade hab ich versucht, konnt ich mich nicht so wirklich mit anfreunden.

Mag eher Dinge mit vielen Mädels und nicht so vielen Kerlen 
Also so standard Harem Action Animes (aktuell dieses Bahamut Zeugs, aber auch das Mittwochs Hochlicht, Konosuba)....

PS:
Schaut euch doch mal Skip beat an 
Leider gibts davon auch keine Fortsetzung  
Wobei das auch nur dann gut werden kann, wenn man das Liebeszeugs rausnimmt...
Oder aber Glassmask ist auch verdammt gut.


----------



## Leob12 (15. Februar 2016)

Zankyou no Terror ist aber gar nicht blutig. 
One Outs und Beelzebub auch nicht. 

Bahamut, keine Ahnung wie ich den finden soll, die Episoden 3,4 und 5 hab ich mir heute angesehen. War teilweise schon ganz lustig, nur teilweise wirkt es mir zu gezwungen. Schwupps, schon wieder im Umkleideraum gelandet, vor allem weil es auch wie der typische Umkleideraum einer doch recht gut situierten Schule aussah :> 
Naja, die Kämpfe sind mir etwas zu lahm und die Story ist doch recht vorhersehbar. Vielleicht wird es noch besser, aber für die Kämpfe und die Musik habe ich da recht wenig Hoffnung. 

Kaichou wa Maid-sama hast du schon gesehen? Miskai ist ein toller Charakter, mit einer Hintergrundgeeschichte die den Charakter nachvollziehbar macht, mal nicht dieses 0815-Mädchen dass alleine hilflos ist und vom "Helden" gerettet werden muss weil sie sich dämlich anstellt.


----------



## Gripschi (15. Februar 2016)

Hab jetzt paar Folgen Kill la Kill geschaut.

Wer Echii nicht abgeneigt ist oder einfach Unterhaltung sucht sollt ihn schauen.

Er hat guten Humor


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (15. Februar 2016)

Für Ansprüche mal Highschool DxD anschauen :teufel:

Weiter bei Hai No irgendetwas angeschaut und es gefällt mir echt gut. Bin jetzt beim LN. Schade sieht Mary, im Anime,  nicht so aus. Der Manga gefällt mir ehrlich gesagt gar nicht...

Btw. ich habe jetzt endlich FMA fertig angeschaut, ja steinigt mich ^^, aber ich kapiere eines nicht. Beim Eintauschen von Alphonse für den Arm und das Bein von Elric, weshalb wurde der Fuss nicht zurückgenommen? Ich weiss dass er vorhanden war und der Arm zerstört, aber das wurde einfach ignoriert. Für Elric ist es ja ein Andenken an die Zeit aber die Logik entsinnt mir.


----------



## Leob12 (15. Februar 2016)

Highschool DxD fand ich damals (Herbst 2014) irgendwie lustiger als heute. Gut, damals waren meine Ansprüche noch nicht so hoch und ich war recht neu im Anime-Bereich abseits der Mainstream-Serien^^ 
Wer einfach nur auf wippende Brüste und einen perversen Maincharacter steht, der wird da sicher fündig. Auch wenn das gesamte Szenario jetzt doch mehr Substanz hat als man am Anfang dachte. 

Hier noch eine Empfehlung von mir: 
Ore no Nounai Sentakushi ga, Gakuen Love Comedy wo Zenryoku de Jama Shiteiru
Extrem absurd, aber macht Spaß weil man oft selbst nachdenkt und sich fragt: Welche Option würde ich wählen? Man darf sich nicht zuviel erwarten, aber es ist doch recht witzig.


----------



## soth (15. Februar 2016)

Ich hoffe du schaust mit den Subs von ITW ...


----------



## Kinguin (16. Februar 2016)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Btw. ich habe jetzt endlich FMA fertig angeschaut, ja steinigt mich ^^, aber ich kapiere eines nicht. Beim Eintauschen von Alphonse für den Arm und das Bein von Elric, weshalb wurde der Fuss nicht zurückgenommen? Ich weiss dass er vorhanden war und der Arm zerstört, aber das wurde einfach ignoriert. Für Elric ist es ja ein Andenken an die Zeit aber die Logik entsinnt mir.



FMA Brotherhood meinse oder? Ich hoffe ich habe jetzt deine Frage richtig verstanden.
Warum sollte denn Truth (also dieses metaphysische Wese da am Tor) für Alphonse Seele Arm und Bein von Elric wiedergeben? El opferte ,um Alphonse Seele an diese Metallrüstung zu binden seinen Arm.Sein Bein verlor er aber bei dem Versuch die Mutter wiederzubeleben.

Btw ich habe diesen Hype um die Harem Animes nie wirklich verstanden,lustig finden tue ich die auch nicht ,aber Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.^^


----------



## Leob12 (16. Februar 2016)

Den Hype um SAO hab ich auch nicht verstanden^^


----------



## Gripschi (16. Februar 2016)

Sao war auch gut. Jedenfalls Aincard, Ballet of Bullets war auch OK.

Aber Alfheim, ne nicht wirklich. Das gefällt mir in der LN deutlich besser.

Kill la Kill ist die Englische Fassung so ******* Teuer , evtl beiß ich in den Apfel.

Die Deutsche Syncro ist bis auf die Hauptfigur ganz gut...

Mehh ik mag nich.

Ajiin find ich ziemlich interessant.

Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku ist auch gelungen bisher, ist bissel Harem Echii aber erfrischend anders.
Er nimmt sich nicht zu ernst hat aber trotzdem eine solide Aufmachung und naja Story, ehr ne Rahmenhandlung.

Am besten mal anschauen.


----------



## Leob12 (16. Februar 2016)

Teuer? Schau dir mal die Fate-Reihe an, die ist verdammt teuer auf BD.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (16. Februar 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> FMA Brotherhood meinse oder? Ich hoffe ich habe jetzt deine Frage richtig verstanden.
> Warum sollte denn Truth (also dieses metaphysische Wese da am Tor) für Alphonse Seele Arm und Bein von Elric wiedergeben? El opferte ,um Alphonse Seele an diese Metallrüstung zu binden seinen Arm.Sein Bein verlor er aber bei dem Versuch die Mutter wiederzubeleben.


Ah, genau stimmt wie konnte ich dass damals vergessen ^^ Give my brother back! Während er das Ritual erneuert und den Fuss als Tribut für Al hergibt... danke für die Auffrischung! 

Btw. Subs bei FMA? Nee bleib da lieber bei der englischen Synchronisation. 

Bei Kauf von Anime Serien warte ich immer auf die Complete Edition. Da die Kosten sich meistens relativieren. Bei Aang (toller Cartoon) hatte ich sogar Glück einer der ersten Versionen für geringes Geld zu holen. Fate ist wahnsinnig teuer das gleiche für die eine Version von Psycho Pass (170€).


----------



## Leob12 (16. Februar 2016)

Hat hier schon jemand Nanatsu no Taizai gesehen? 
6 Episoden rum und wer auf Animes mit OP-Charakteren steht ist hier richtig.


----------



## soth (16. Februar 2016)

Jaa ... und es wird noch "besser".


----------



## Michi9800 (19. Februar 2016)

Ich fand Golden Boy total witzig, da ist sogar die deutsche Synchro gut


----------



## Noxxphox (19. Februar 2016)

So Deadman Wonderland fertiggelesen... ich fand den manga super nur das offene ende find ich etwas doof...
weil was macht shiro genau im krankenhaus? wie stehen sie nach dem kampf und alles zueinander? 
das sind 2 fragen die ich am ende des mangas doch irgendwie gerne geklärt gehabt hätte

Nanatsu no Tazai... klingt nach was für mich^^ mal angucken


----------



## Leob12 (20. Februar 2016)

Das offene Ende? Das hat doch gut abgeschlossen. Da gibts deutlich schlechtere Enden. Ich würde das in einen Spoiler packen.


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Februar 2016)

ich hab absolut kein plan wie das geht...
naja ich fands halt doof weil es alels offen lässt was vorher zwischen den beiden geschene ist... ich hätte mir halt wenigsten ein klein wenig input erwartet^^ das ist alles


----------



## Leob12 (20. Februar 2016)

Nächste Manga Bestellung raus.
Bakuman 1-5, Vinland 1&2 und Btooom 1-3.


----------



## Gripschi (20. Februar 2016)

Nette Liste

Ich order die Tage endlich Kill la Kill und Tri Gun aus UK.

Gib mal von Bakuman nen Feedback dann, bin da sehr interessiert.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Februar 2016)

Werde ich machen, soll ja angeblich sehr gut sein.


----------



## Kinguin (21. Februar 2016)

Mittlerweile bin ich in Re und denke mir teilweise nur wtf? :



Spoiler



Dass Shachi als SS Rated Ghoul mal ebenso von Arima auseinandergenommen wird,hat mich wirklich enttäuscht......
Mir ist schon klar,dass diese Ratings nur grobe Stärkeaussagen sind,dennoch Shachi schien mir eins der stärkste Aogiri Mitglieder zu sein und auch eine gewisse Storyrelevanz als Rizes Ziehvater zu besitzen.
Und Arima scheint einfach nur overpowered zu sein,ich bin wirklich gespannt,was die Erklärung hinter seinen Kräften ist.Eto,einen SSS Rated Ghoul konnte er zurückweichen lassen und Kaneki in seiner Kakuja Form war für ihn vor dem TS bis auf einen Kratzer auch kein Problem.Kann er wirklich nur ein einfacher Mensch sein und was ist seine genaue Verbindung zu V? Auch Furata,die Clowns und Kanou sind nochmal eine Frage für sich? 
Ansonsten bin ich mal gespannt,was Haise bzw jetzt wieder Kaneki vor hat.In Cochlea erwarte ich dann nicht nur das Aufeinandertreffen mit Ayato/Banjou sondern auch mit Touka/Yomo ,kann mir nicht vorstellen,dass sich die beiden bei Hinami anstehende Exekution raushalten.Hoffentlich wird auch die arme Mitsuki bald gerettet bzw Torso brutal auseinandergenommen.

PS: Und man der Autor soll Hide und Amon wieder ins Geschehen werfen. ^^


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Februar 2016)

wo hastn du re her?
uk oder gibts das mitlerweile auf deutsch und ich habs nurnicht mitbekomm?


----------



## Leob12 (21. Februar 2016)

Internet schätze ich mal...


----------



## Kinguin (21. Februar 2016)

Korrekt,jetzt aber bitte nicht denken ich lese/schaue nur übers Internet.Was mir absolut zusagt ,wird auch von mir durch den Kauf supportet.
Ich wollte nach TG halt wissen,wie es weiter geht und dann habe ich Re nachgeholt.Wobei ich wünschte dazu würde es eine vernünftige Animeumsetzung geben,der Zeichenstil sagt mir nicht so zu.


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Februar 2016)

soll ja n neues tokyo ghoul bzw ne weiterführung 2016 kommen.
ob das stimmt und wie gut die ist da müssen wir uns wahrscheinlich überraschn lassn. im inet lesen würd ich auch, ist aber meistens auf english und das ist bei mir jetzt nicht welten gut. ich versteh es zwar aber ich les trotzdem lieber auf deutsch, hoffe die übersetzung kommt bald davon.
mitm nächsten kauf erstmal komplet toyko ghoul manga bestelen ^^


----------



## Kinguin (21. Februar 2016)

Mir sagen nur die wenigsten Mangas zu,ich bevorzuge fast immer den Anime,vorausgesetzt er ist auch vernünftig umgesetzt.Hat auch mehr Atmosphäre mit der Musik und allem . ^^
Problem ist bei mir,mein Regal bzw mein Zimmer quillt über mit den ganzen Sachen,habe unzählige Romane,Serien und Filme.Werde wohl bald manches auslagern müssen.


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Februar 2016)

also ich hab jetzt noned so viele mangas gelesen aber wer die animes elfenlied, brynhildr, deadman wonderland gut fand kommt bei den mangas echt auf seine kosten.
ich habe in meinem leben nochnie freiwilig ein buch auser schulbücher zum lernen angefasst, aber mangas saug ich auf da selbst jemand fantasieloses wie ich durch die bilder die story dahinter sich vorstellen kann. und alle 3 storys waren absolut geil bzw brynhildr isses immernoch, in deutschland releasde am 18.02 ja erstma band 13, habn schon durch und bin wieder mal begeistert^^ vor allem das ende macht wie in jedem der bände bock auf den nächsten^^ aber so richtig
also wem ein anime gefällt den kann ich den jeweiligen manga bisher nur ans herz legen^^
deswegen kommen bei mir auch demnächst tokyo ghoul


----------



## Leob12 (21. Februar 2016)

Naja bei Deadman Wonderland war der Anime nicht geil weil es kein Ende gab, es gab Logiklücken und erklärt wurde nichts...


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Februar 2016)

ja aber mir hat er an sich gefallen, klar war das noch offenere ende als im manga und die logiklücken doof, aber die idee dahinter gefiel mir. und ich hatte ja gelesen das der  manga weit mehr inhalt hat als der manga und genau so war. ich bin froh mir de manga gekauft zu haben, das lesen hat richti laune gemacht^^


----------



## Leob12 (21. Februar 2016)

Das Ende im Anime ist kein offenes Ende. Da war die Story schlicht nicht fertig, noch lange nicht. Und sowas hasse ich. 
Ein Arc wäre abgeschlossen gewesen, ja, mehr nicht.


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Februar 2016)

arc? der begriff sagt mir nix^^ bitte erkläre das mal 
ja das stimmt, fand ich auch bei elfenlied schade, da das ende sehr viele vermutungen übrig lies aber der manga als original ab hälfte des animes teilweise weit anderster weitergeht... bzw der anime hat sich einfach zu weit davon entfernt und es hat nicht mehr gelohnt ne neue story fürn anime zus chreiben weil man hätte den manga zerrupfen und neu zusammenpusseln müssn. ich finds zwar sehr schade was die teilweise mit den den animes zu den mangas amchen aber das liegt ja leider nicht in unserer hand


----------



## Leob12 (23. Februar 2016)

Mangas sind heute eingetroffen.

Mit Nanatsu no Taizai fertig. Meliodas ist schon cool, kein 0815 Hauptcharakter. Ban und King sind auch in Ordnung. 
Aber etwas mehr hätte ich mir erwartet. Trotzdem gute Unterhaltung, 7/10 würde ich geben, also nicht schlecht.


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Februar 2016)

also vormerken^^
ich guck momentsn merry nightmare... zwar eig zu harmlos für mich aber ich finds amüsant^^ merry ist schon irgendwie nen lustiger charakter, aber bin ja erst bei folge 4, ev ändert sich ja nochn bissl was^^


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Februar 2016)

Hi zusammen

Ich weiss der Thread ist schon älter aber bin auf der Suche nach Anime-Filmen aber keine Serien, nutze Crunchyroll und werde wenn vorhanden Filme erst mal dort schauen. Die Serien dort habe ich mir mal angeschaut und ein paar gefunden die ich ganz ok finde. 

Suche Filme mit folgenden Genres:

- Drama
- Comedy (Liebeskomödien eher weniger aber wenn da ein paar wirklich gute dabei sind dann auch)
- Thriller (Gibt es dieses Genre bei Anime überhaupt?)
- Fantasy

Was mir an Filmen bis jetzt gefallen hat sind Chihiros Reise ins Zauberland und Prinzessin Mononoke also auch sowas in diesem Stil, Ideen?


----------



## Amon (24. Februar 2016)

Akira und Appleseed. Klassiker.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Februar 2016)

Redline, mein Nachbar Totoro, das wandelnde Schloss.


----------



## Gripschi (24. Februar 2016)

Mir fiele Spontan noch Summer Wars ein.

Sword of the Stranger ist auch ein toller Film.

Ansonsten Sci Fi Thriller gäbe es noch Ghost in the Shell Filme.


Tokyo Gouhl:



Spoiler



muss sagen Ken nimmt Tokas Bruder ziemlich auseinander.

103 Knochen brechen, das war heftig


----------



## Amon (24. Februar 2016)

Hat eigentlich wer mal eine Seite wo man Anime Serien legal streamen kann? Habe letzt durch Zufall ein paar Folgen SOA gesehen und will mir das jetzt mal von Anfang an ansehen.


----------



## Noxxphox (24. Februar 2016)

bei nicht lizenzierten ist es soweit ich weis eine absolute grauzone und da wäre es wohl proxer.me


----------



## Gripschi (24. Februar 2016)

Proxer.me ist die mmn beste. Lizenzierte Animes werden entfernt die Streams.

SAO findest du da in Eng Sub auf jedenfall.

Nur nicht in reinen Deutsch.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Februar 2016)

Ansonsten gäbe es noch Crunchyroll. 
Amazon Prime Video bietet auch ein paar Animes, dasseobe gilt für Netflix.

@Gripschi
Bakuman ist bisher (1,5 Bände) richtig gut. Die Story ist interessant, und das nicht nur wegen der Charaktere und weil sie auch recht witzig ist, sondern interessant weil man einen tollen Einblick bekommt, wieviel Arbeit ein Manga eigentlich macht, wie Magazine wie das Shonen Jump funktionieren, wie die Wettbewerbe ablaufen und wieviel Druck doch auf den Mangaka herrscht. 

Die Story selbst macht Lust auf mehr, aber sie wird durch diese zweite Ebene nochmal ein ganzes Stück besser und man bekommt wirklich viel Einblick in die Entstehung eines Mangas. 
Dazu ist die Story absolut realistisch, es gibt keine Fantasy-Elemente. Und das wird auch durchgezogen. 
Ich verstehe warum der Manga so erfolgreich ist.


----------



## Amon (24. Februar 2016)

Bei Prime habe ich noch garnicht geguckt, werde ich mal machen. Ansonsten danke.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Februar 2016)

Crunchyroll kann ich empfehlen, das Kostenlose Angebot braucht keine Registrierung aber dafür gibts genug Werbung.  Und das Angebot ist etwas limitiert beim Premium Abo für 7€/Monat ist es Werbefrei und man hat das ganze Angebot, werde es mir definitv holen und falls du noch mehr Animes suchst solltest du da fündig werden.


----------



## Noxxphox (24. Februar 2016)

so merry nichtmare fertig geschaut, manga hab ich band 1 und 2 da, schade dasses die restlichen 12 nochnicht in deutschland gibt-.- muss ich wohl warten
aber die story ist auf jedenfall amüsant und macht richtig neugierig auf den manga^^
ich kanns nur mal empfehlen da vorbeizuschaun^^ kurz mal antesten kostet ja nix^^


----------



## Gripschi (26. Februar 2016)

Hab auf den Kleinanzeigen 8 Bände Bakuman und 4 Bände Claymore geschoßen.

Bin mal gespannt


----------



## Noxxphox (26. Februar 2016)

uh berserk steht bei mir auch noch auf der liste zum schauen, bin grad bei kill la kill und find die hauptprotagonistin schon irgenwie amüsant, vor allem der kampfanzug xD
hab aber gestern nur folge 1 geschaft und war dann zu müde^^ binma gespant wies weitergeht


----------



## Leob12 (26. Februar 2016)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Hab auf den Kleinanzeigen 8 Bände Bakuman und 4 Bände Claymore geschoßen.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt


Hab bisher 3,5 Bände gelesen und ich finde den Manga wirklich unterhaltsam. Vor allem lernt man auch was dabei.


----------



## Noxxphox (26. Februar 2016)

was lernen? inwifern wenn ich fragn darf^^


----------



## Leob12 (26. Februar 2016)

Wie es innerhalb des Jumps aussieht, wie genau entschieden wird welcher Manga erfolgreich wird, wie die Zusammenarbeit zwischen Autor/Zeichner und Redakteur aussieht usw, sprich einen Einblick in die Entstehung eines Mangas und die Veröffentlichung.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Februar 2016)

Ich Freue mich schon auf die Anime von koe no katachi = )

Liest ihr auch  Manhwa´s ?


----------



## Robonator (26. Februar 2016)

Da ich als Cleaner/Redrawer für ne Gruppe rumgurke die eigentlich ausschließlich Manhwas veröffentlicht bin ich mehr oder weniger dazu gezwungen die zu lesen ja 
Aber nee lese auch so ganz gern Relife oder Noblesse etc. 

Und bei Bakuman kann ich nur sagen dass das Zeugs echt der Hammer ist 
Selbst den Anime finde ich grandios


----------



## Leob12 (26. Februar 2016)

Ja, der Manga ist wirklich toll. 
Charaktere sind alle recht sympathisch, und dieses Insiderwissen gibt dem ganzen Szenario auch den richtigen Tiefgang. Da es ja eben nicht nur darum geht, einen Manga zu veröffentlichen, sondern einen der auch erfolgreich ist und bleibt, und das ist gar nicht so einfach. 

Das Abstimmungssystem des Jump kannte ich zwar grob schon (und ich bin der Meinung dass es nicht gut für die Industrie ist), aber eben das ganze Drumherum um das Magazin, gefällt mir. 
Hat mich absolut überrascht, im positiven Sinne. Die zweite 5er Box im Sammelschuber ist schon unterwegs zu mir  

Bei Manhwa lese ich nur The Breaker. Finde ich auch grandios. 
Und ja, Sun ken Rock kenne ich, aber der Ecchi-Anteil ist mir etwas zu groß.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. März 2016)

Welche Serie guckt ihr im moment so? Bei mir RWBY auf Crunchyroll, gibts auch auf YT im Offiziellen Kanal aber erst etwas später als CR natürlich, kann es kaum erwarten das Volume 4 erscheint, obwohl Volume 3 am Ende viele Fragen aufwirt. 
Es kam mir auch so vor als ob man einfach mal ein halbes Dutzend Rollen streichen will, entweder sind die Charaktere tot oder vermisst und es sind sehr viele in (fast) nur einer Folge.(Hier mal den Red und den White Trailer, die besten meiner Meinung nach)

Einen Haken hat es aber, ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob es in diesen Thread gehört, weil es kommt aus den USA und nicht aus Japan.


----------



## Noxxphox (1. März 2016)

wenn dus ausschr3ibst kann ich ev mitreden xD
weil bei abkürzungen ist das prob du weist nie obs deutsche oder englische wörter in der abkürzung sind, so kann es zu verständnisproblemen kommen^^


----------



## Leob12 (1. März 2016)

Ich sitze noch immer an Classroom Assassination und Slam Dunk.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. März 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> wenn dus ausschr3ibst kann ich ev mitreden xD
> weil bei abkürzungen ist das prob du weist nie obs deutsche oder englische wörter in der abkürzung sind, so kann es zu verständnisproblemen kommen^^



Da gibt es nicht wirklich etwas zum ausschreiben, die Serie heisst so und du wirst auch auf YT oder Crunchyroll die Serie unter dieser Abkürzung finden. Aber ich kann dir die Abkürzung gerne erklären: 

R = Ruby Rose
W= Weiss Schnee (Sie heisst wirklich so) 
B=Blake Belladonna
Y=Yang Xiao Long (Stiefschwester von Ruby)

Und noch ein kleines Extra-Video wie die Kämpfen, da hat ein Riesen-Vogel und ein ebenso grosser Skorpion nicht immer eine Chance.


----------



## Leob12 (1. März 2016)

Wär ja nicht so als ob Google so schwer zu bedienen wäre...


----------



## Noxxphox (1. März 2016)

mit e internet und permaabrüchen schon...
tapatalk läd meistens, googel kannste knicken und schnelles inet hab ich ehe rst wieder ab mitte des monats (obwohl e was ich auf arbeit hab glaub eh nicht gedroselt wird)


----------



## Gripschi (1. März 2016)

Neuer Lesestoff 

Dürft mal schätzen wie teuer es war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxxphox (1. März 2016)

bei tokyopop lass ich im monat im schnitt 100-200€...
ivh schötz mal so in die richtung 80€+ ohne den einzelwert der bücher zu kennen... eher so knapp 120^^


----------



## Gripschi (1. März 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> bei tokyopop lass ich im monat im schnitt 100-200€...
> ivh schötz mal so in die richtung 80€+ ohne den einzelwert der bücher zu kennen... eher so knapp 120^^


Ne zum Glück nicht so viel.

Könnt ich auch locker versenken aber aktuell gehts nicht.

Die Mangas auf Kleinanzeigen für 17,50€ mit Versand.

Ich traute meinen Augen kaum, 1€ pro Band. Da kaufte ich es ohne groß zu überlegen.

In meine aktuelle Sammlung stehen etwa 130€ Berserk Max, 21€ Kill la Kill und 80€ Tokyo Gouhl.
Sword Art Online etwa 50€ und Log Horizon mit 30€.

G


----------



## Noxxphox (1. März 2016)

meine damlung ist noch klein und billig aber sie wächst stätig^^
spätestens zum neuen merry nightmare und brynhildirband im april gibts wieder ne bestellung...denke aber diesn monat dürfte auch wieder was komm^^ aber erstma das aktuelle duechlesn^^


----------



## Gripschi (1. März 2016)

Also Kill la Kill auf der Blu Ray ist Bild mäßig und Ton einfach super 

Man sieht den Anime sein Alter an aber er ist exzellent für die Blu Ray über arbeitet worden.

Die Box macht auch was her, nette Artbooks auch dabei.

Der Eng Dub ist Mega, der Deutsche leider nicht. Die Hauptfigur ist schlecht besetzt.

Insgesamt empfehlenswert, hab ca 140€ gelöhnt für die Serie auf Amazon UK.


----------



## Noxxphox (1. März 2016)

uff ne da bleib ich bei proxer^^
wenn ich mir was kaufe dann supporte ich laufende sachen die nochnicht zu ende sind um zu helfen diese weiterzufinanzieren wie z.b. brynhildr oder merry nightmare (obwohl bei 2terem ne zweite staff3l ausgeschlossen ist, bei brynhildr noch nicht da der anime noch nicht so alt ist und cam 8-9 von aktuel 16 bändn umfasst... ev ist ja was in entwicklung ev auch nicht^^)
kill la kill guck ich aktuel und finds genial, der manga wird definitiv bestellt bei der nöchsten tokyopop order^^


----------



## Gripschi (1. März 2016)

Naja so viele Animes hol ich eh nicht. Finde von Preisen her kaum welche die es Wert sind.

Hab sonst Claymore Rah Xepohn und Evangelion (VHS).

Die lagen bei 20€,35€ und 5€.

Geplannt sind noch Berserk und Tri Gun. Die gehen auch vom Preis.

Wobei Tri Gun soll wohl nen guten Manga haben.

Zu teuer find ich Tokyo Gouhl Z.b., den hab ich aber über Prosieben Max komplett.


----------



## Hänschen (1. März 2016)

Weiss jemand wann der nächste Genesis Evangelion (oder so ähnlich) rauskommt ?


----------



## Gripschi (1. März 2016)

Angeblich dieses Jahr. Ich wart jedenfalls ungeduldig.

Wenn er kommt werden alle 3 nochmal geschaut.

Muss den 1.11 mal auf Blu Ray holen.


----------



## Noxxphox (1. März 2016)

naja bei brynhildr find ichs z.b. sehr lohnend oder merry nightmare weil ich find da den anime schon ganz alüsant, aber der manga ist saugeil xD
bei brynhildr kazumis ausraster, nekos eifersuchts zerstörungen oder die misverständnise manchmal xD das isses mir definitiv wert
lese im mom black bullet weil ich den anime ganz gut fand, bin aber erst in mitte von band 1 (lese eig nur in der mittagspause auf arbeit weil ich sonst alle 3tage durch bin und neuen lesestoff brauch xD) und finds ganz cool... obwohl er ja nur 4 bände hat und alles ausm manga bisher gut auch im anime umgesetzt war...
mal schauen wo die differenzen sind^^


----------



## Gripschi (1. März 2016)

Das mit Wert bezieht sich auf die Animes. Da diese doch teuer sind.

Mangas sind anderes. Diese sind auch nicht so teuer.

Black Bullet sagt mir der Anime nicht sehr zu, der Manga auch nicht.

Die genannten schau ich mir mal an


----------



## Noxxphox (1. März 2016)

ich fand black bullet amüsant...
vor allem wegen enju die andauernd was von heuraten faselt xD die abweisung, zuneigung,hass und der gewisse perverse witz xD das find ich halt amüsant
story war jetzt nichts sooo der bringer, aber solang der gewisse witz dein ist kann man sichs anschauen und durchlesen da es doch die stimme aufhellt. ich sag nur:
enju: und satomi wie fandest du mein training heute
satomi: hm...du solltest keine highkicksmachen wenn du einen rock trägst
enju: *erst beschämt dann selbstsicher* ich weis das dir gefallen hat was du gesehen hast

xD ich bin so abgebrochen vor lachen wie das dargestellt war^^ gut die wortwahl war ev etwas anderst aber der sinn bleibt gleich^^


----------



## Leob12 (1. März 2016)

Black Bullet ist ein typischer Anime mit zu viel Hype. Gibt zwar gute Ideen, aber es bleibt alles so unglaublich flach. Enju ist auch nix besonderes. 
Die Musik ist ganz nett und ein paar coole Szenen gibts, aber der Anime nimmt sich viel zu ernst. 

Meine Mangasammlung ist jetzt auch wieder gewachsen: 
Berserk hab ich alles was verfügbar ist, Attack on Titan, Tokyo Ghoul ebenso. 
Bei Area D 7 Bände, da kaufe ich die letzten 3 auf einmal.
Zuletzt kamen die dazu: 
Btooom 1-6, Bakuman 1-10 (geiler Titel, von den Death Note Machern) und Vinland Saga 1&2.


----------



## Noxxphox (1. März 2016)

btoom steht bei mir auch demnächst auf der liste... aber erstma anime guckn^^
wmach ich immer so  gucke mir den anime an und schau ob die grundidee dahi ter mir gefällt, wenn nicht such ich mir was neue...
wenn es mir gefällt dann guck ichs weiter, gefälts am ende noch immer hohl ich mir den manga^^
death note z.b. der anime war cool, aber irgendwie hat es für mich nicht den anreiz den manga zu kaufen, weis auch nicht warum


----------



## Leob12 (1. März 2016)

Teilweise ist der Anime aber Müll, es wird viel weggelassen oder die Handlung verdreht.


----------



## Noxxphox (1. März 2016)

naja wie gesagt im vordergrund steht eh die idee, und da find ich btoom ganz interesant^^
daher hat das schonmal nen pluspunkt^^ wenn der aniem müll aber die idee gut ist informier ich mich darüber nochn bissl bzw kann ja auch hier fragen so meinungen bzw was wie weit in welchen umfang weggelassen wurde etc. 
und aufgrund dieser infos mache ich dann meine entscheidung. ist aber fürs erste eh eher irrelevant da ich im mom kill la kill gucke und die nächsten beiden anime serien schon feststehen die ich danach mir anschaue, sodas btoom sowiso erstma warten muss


----------



## Leob12 (2. März 2016)

Btooom sieht bisher ganz interessant aus, auch wenn die Charaktere in den ersten Kapiteln doch recht blass bleiben. 
Wenig Text gibt es, und ich hab den Doppelband viel schneller durch als einen Bamd von Bakuman weil es dort einfach die ausgereifteren Dialoge gibt.
Die Zeichnungen gefallen mir aber doch sehr gut. 
Insgesamt liest es sich sehr flott,  das passt zur Action, aber etwas mehr Tiefgang erhoffe ich mir schon, irgendwie. 
Das Setting profitiert halt auch von dieser "wie würde ich in dieser Situation handeln"-Frage. Ich hab sie mir schon einige Male gestellt.


----------



## Booman90 (2. März 2016)

Guckt jemand von euch momentan Boku dake ga Inai Machi (ERASED)? Sehr guter anime in der aktuellen season.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (2. März 2016)

Booman90 schrieb:


> Guckt jemand von euch momentan Boku dake ga Inai Machi (ERASED)? Sehr guter anime in der aktuellen season.


Fav mit Hai. Schau pro Session immer weniger Serien da es meistens nur 1-3 gute unter dem ganzen Mist gibt (z.B x-te Harem School Serie). Was haben die Japaner nur mit den Schulen?.


----------



## Gripschi (2. März 2016)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Fav mit Hai. Schau pro Session immer weniger Serien da es meistens nur 1-3 gute unter dem ganzen Mist gibt (z.B x-te Harem School Serie). Was haben die Japaner nur mit den Schulen?.


Willst du das wirklich wissen???

Der Claymore Manga gefällt mir recht gut.

Bakuman hab Ich noch nicht angefangen. Stehen jetzt 8 Bände da , für 1€ pro Stück nicht verkehrt 

Weiß einer wie viele Berserk Max Bände es aktuell gibt.

In der aktuellen Season schau Ich Ajiin und das mit der Wasser Göttin in der RPG Welt.


----------



## Noxxphox (2. März 2016)

berserk sollja nicht schlecht sein...
berserk und sword art online sind die nächstn animes auf der liste^^ in welcher reihenfolge hab ichvnochnicht beschlossen...
atack on titan und fulm metal alchemist reizen auch^^ aaaach gibt so viel zu gucken und ich hab aktuel nur so wenig zeit


----------



## Leob12 (2. März 2016)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Fav mit Hai. Schau pro Session immer weniger Serien da es meistens nur 1-3 gute unter dem ganzen Mist gibt (z.B x-te Harem School Serie). Was haben die Japaner nur mit den Schulen?.


Weil es sich gut verkauft, leider. 
Ich brauch es auch nicht in der Fülle. 



Noxxphox schrieb:


> berserk sollja nicht schlecht sein...
> berserk und sword art online sind die nächstn animes auf der liste^^ in welcher reihenfolge hab ichvnochnicht beschlossen...
> atack on titan und fulm metal alchemist reizen auch^^ aaaach gibt so viel zu gucken und ich hab aktuel nur so wenig zeit


Was willst du mit SAO? 
Das ist weder lustig, noch blutig, noch gibts viel Action. 

Schau dir lieber so Sachen wie AoT, Black Lagoon oder Death Parade an. 



> Weiß einer wie viele Berserk Max Bände es aktuell gibt.


Ich hab 18 Stück daheim, mehr Doppelbände gibts derzeit nicht.


----------



## Gripschi (3. März 2016)

Also Bakuman ist ein Manga der seinesgleichen sucht.

Selbst TG kommt da nicht ganz ran.

Echt zu empfehlen. Nix abgedrehtes dabei. Alles logisch und auch erschreckend wie hart es da zugeht.

Wer Mangas mag sollt ein Blick wagen.


Hmh da fehlen noch 6, dann weiß ich was demnächst kommt.


----------



## Leob12 (3. März 2016)

Sag ich ja^^
Das Duo welches für den Manga verantwortlich war hat ja auch Death Note geschaffen.


----------



## Noxxphox (4. März 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Weil es sich gut verkauft, leider.
> Ich brauch es auch nicht in der Fülle.
> 
> 
> ...


ich sagt ja wenn mir die idee gefällt geb ich der sache ne chance auch wenns meinen normalen genres entspricht...


----------



## Gripschi (4. März 2016)

SAO ist ganz gut. Man muss es mögen. Aincard sowie Ballet of Bullets sind gut.
Der andere Part ist in den LN gut.

Wenn du was in die Richtung schauen willst: Log Horizon, ist ähnlich vom Setting aber weitaus besser und tiefer.


----------



## Leob12 (4. März 2016)

Ja, Log Horizon ist besser. Vor allem hat die Rollenspielmechanik viel mehr mit dem Anime zu tun als bei SAO. Da ist der RPG Aspekt sehr beschränkt. Und der zweite Arc ist einfach nur lächerlich dämlich. 
Overlord wäre auch noch eine Alternative, aber da wird beim Anime viel vom LN weggelassen.


----------



## Gripschi (4. März 2016)

Stimmt Overlord. Auch ganz gut. 

Die LN muss Ich mal fertig kopieren und konvertieren fürs Ebook.
Nur das dauert...die vielen Seiten und Absätze zu machen.

Bakuman Band 2 durch, ja der ist was. Besonders das alles mit harter Arbeit erreicht wird.


----------



## Leob12 (4. März 2016)

Bakuman dauert etwas, bis er richtig Fahrt aufnimmt. Es wird noch besser, keine Sorge  
Ich sag mal so ab Band 3-4 geht es erst richtig los. 
Schon cool wie dann diverse Charaktere miteinander verknüpft werden. Trotzdem bleibt alles realistisch. 
Bisher muss ich mir ehrlich eingestehen: Der Manga hat richtig Klasse. Da kommen weder Berserk noch AoT hin. 
Ich kenne den Death Note Manga nicht, aber der Anime war auch schon sehr gut. 
Mein Respekt für diese Story, die ja im Grunde ganz einfach heruntergebrochen werden kann: 2 Jungs wollen Mangas machen. 
Was man daraus macht ist wirklich herausragend. Aber gut, die Autoren werden ja schon wissen wovon sie reden bzw schreiben


----------



## Pronounta (4. März 2016)

Gibts irgendwelche vernünftigen Streams für Boku dake ga Inai Machi, ger sub? Im Moment muss ich eng sub gucken, weil ich nur fehlerhafte Streams finde.


----------



## Robonator (4. März 2016)

Pronounta schrieb:


> Gibts irgendwelche vernünftigen Streams für Boku dake ga Inai Machi, ger sub? Im Moment muss ich eng sub gucken, weil ich nur fehlerhafte Streams finde.



Wird du kaum finden, da es in Deutschland Lizenziert wurde.


----------



## Leob12 (5. März 2016)

mal wieder ein dickes One Piece Chapter


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (5. März 2016)

Pronounta schrieb:


> Gibts irgendwelche vernünftigen Streams für Boku dake ga Inai Machi, ger sub? Im Moment muss ich eng sub gucken, weil ich nur fehlerhafte Streams finde.


Bei elitestanime mal vorbeigeschaut? Ich finde english besser, da lerne ich die Sprache noch nebenbei als Bonus.


----------



## Pronounta (5. März 2016)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Bei elitestanime mal vorbeigeschaut? Ich finde english besser, da lerne ich die Sprache noch nebenbei als Bonus.



Da gibts den Anime anscheinend gar nicht, wenn ich das richtig sehe.

Ich werd dann einfach in eng sub schauen, geht auch klar.


----------



## HighEnd111 (5. März 2016)

Hat jemand zufällig nen offiziellen deutschen Trailer zu Code Geass? Auf Youtube gibts nur den Fanmade-Mist, der taugt in dem Fall nicht für meinen Zweck. Bin grade dabei, mir selbst einen zusammenzuschneiden, damit ich was hab was mir gefällt und für mein Belangen taugt.


----------



## Noxxphox (6. März 2016)

sagtma ich finde ne info nicht vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen.
lese ja aktuel den manga von black bullet, da ich den anime amüsant fand, und ich finde auch den manga nicht schlecht. jetzt gibts ja noch das light novel was ausführli her ist und gemau das verwirrt mich.
der light novel wird weitergeführt aber der manga ist fertig. ist der ligjt novel jetzt nur ausführlicher und hört am gleichen punkt wie der manga auf? ider ist er ausführlicher und führt die geschichte weiter als der manga?
gibt ja 4mangas davon aber schon 7 light novels.

da ich nix gefunden habe suche ich ev auf den falschen seiten, wern tipp wenn ers nicht weis wo ich eine passende info herbekomme?


----------



## -Flinx- (6. März 2016)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wird du kaum finden, da es in Deutschland Lizenziert wurde.



Boku dake ga Inai Machi (1) - Burning Series: Serien online sehen


----------



## Pronounta (6. März 2016)

-Flinx- schrieb:


> Boku dake ga Inai Machi (1) - Burning Series: Serien online sehen



Der Stream gibt auf einer Seite aber keinen Sound aus.


----------



## -Flinx- (6. März 2016)

Pronounta schrieb:


> Der Stream gibt auf einer Seite aber keinen Sound aus.



Bei mir geht´s  mit Ton und Sub. Eben noch Mal nachgesehen.  Ich sehe immer über Streamccloud.


----------



## Noxxphox (7. März 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> sagtma ich finde ne info nicht vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen.
> lese ja aktuel den manga von black bullet, da ich den anime amüsant fand, und ich finde auch den manga nicht schlecht. jetzt gibts ja noch das light novel was ausführli her ist und gemau das verwirrt mich.
> der light novel wird weitergeführt aber der manga ist fertig. ist der ligjt novel jetzt nur ausführlicher und hört am gleichen punkt wie der manga auf? ider ist er ausführlicher und führt die geschichte weiter als der manga?
> gibt ja 4mangas davon aber schon 7 light novels.
> ...



weis keiner ne antwort drauf oder ist es einfach nur untergegangen?^^
gucke grad another, finds auf ne schräge weise amüsant wie das alles ist mit dem fluch^^


----------



## Leob12 (8. März 2016)

Ein Blick auf Wikipedia hätte gereicht um festzustellen das der LN die Vorlage für Anime + Manga ist und immer noch läuft.


----------



## Noxxphox (8. März 2016)

das weis ich selbst...
nur stellt sivh mir da die frage ob das ln weiter geht ider aufgrund seiner ausführlichkeit nochni ht ao weit ist wie der manga und anime die die thematik bereits behandelt haben. darum gehts mir eigentlich.
daher geht es weiter als der manga oder nur ausführlicher genausoweit? das war ja die frage

weil vorlage zeist nicht das es weiter geht oder nicht


----------



## Leob12 (8. März 2016)

Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und sage das der LN weiter geht als der Manga. Warum auch nicht? Wenn der Manga abgeschlossen ist, und der LN nicht...
Sofern ich deinen Post richtig verstanden habe, was nicht leicht ist.


----------



## Kinguin (16. März 2016)

Wird der Thread hier eigentlich nur für bisschen Infoaustausch genutzt? Ansonsten scheint er ja eher nur in der Versenkung zu verschwinden.  Hab jetzt endlich mal Psycho Pass durchgeschaut,hatte das schon lange vorgehabt,aber kam nie dazu.
Mal eine Frage,sammelt ihr eigentlich auch die Animes Leute?Weil ich bevorzuge zwar klar die Animeversion,vorausgesetzt sie ist vernünftig umgesetzt.Aber wenn ich mir manchmal die Preise für die Bluerays anschaue,ist mir das schon zu viel.War schon froh,als ich mir die die komplette FMAB Version für 50€ ergattern konnte.Greife aber lieber zu den Online Portalen,wo man die Serien für kleines Geld leihen kann.Wobei zugegeben hobbytechnisch stehen die Anime bei mir ganz unten auf der Liste.


----------



## Noxxphox (16. März 2016)

ich sammle eher die mangas, weil die animes meist einiges an story weglassen.
demnächst geht wieder bei tokyopop ne bestellung raus wo wahrscheinlich komplet blood lad mitbestellt wird^^

aber ihr hattet recht, zwar ist z.b. blood lad nicht mein gerne bereich wo ich mich bormalerweise rumtreibe, aber es ist trotzdem ganz amüsant. vor allem weil ich mich  in gewisser weise in staz wiedererkenne das er von einem problem ins nöchste stolpert xD


----------



## Gripschi (16. März 2016)

Ich hab kaum Animes daheim, weil es doch recht teuer ist.

Haben tue ich Blood C (Blu Ray) + Film, Claymore DVD, Trinity Blood DVD, paar Filme noch.

Ansonsten mit 140€ Kill la Kill welcher es Wert ist. Selten so gute Story und drumherum gehabt.

FMA will ich demnächst mal holen.

Von leihen halt ich persönlich wenig.

Ansonsten hab ich noch gut 40 Animes auf meiner HDD liegen.

Aber sie Preise sind schon happig.


----------



## Kinguin (16. März 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> ich sammle eher die mangas, weil die animes meist einiges an story weglassen.



Deshalb sprach ich ja von vernünftig umgesetzt. ^^ Aber stimmt schon manche Animeumsetzungen sind eher dürftig,aber ich möchte nicht die schöne Musik missen.



Gripschi schrieb:


> Von leihen halt ich persönlich wenig.



Ja also ich schaue mir eh das meiste nie wieder an,und außerdem ist die Leihgebür recht niedrig angesetzt.Wenn es mich dann doch absolut  überzeugt,könnte ich mir einen Kauf überlegen.


----------



## Noxxphox (16. März 2016)

jajuf ich habs nichso mit musik...
ich höre wenns hochkommt 1 2 mal die wovhe musik abseits vosn vor/abspan von animes filmen etc.  ich glaub noch weniger am hut mit musik zu haben wie ich is schon schwer xD

daher sind eher die mangas mein ding^^ und ev die light novels, gucke mir mal die light novels zu black bullet an, ev lohnt es sich neben dem manga in zukunft auch den light novel zu kaufen (wenn denn auf deutsch existent).

school live! gibts leider nicht auf deutsch, das find ich schade. ich fand das ganze teil einfach nur lustig, nur verstand ich das genre horrer nichso richtig, ich hab keinen horror finden können. nunja denke ev isses im manga besser dargestellt,den muss ich mir wohl dann auf english kaufn


----------



## Leob12 (16. März 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Wird der Thread hier eigentlich nur für bisschen Infoaustausch genutzt? Ansonsten scheint er ja eher nur in der Versenkung zu verschwinden.  Hab jetzt endlich mal Psycho Pass durchgeschaut,hatte das schon lange vorgehabt,aber kam nie dazu.
> Mal eine Frage,sammelt ihr eigentlich auch die Animes Leute?Weil ich bevorzuge zwar klar die Animeversion,vorausgesetzt sie ist vernünftig umgesetzt.Aber wenn ich mir manchmal die Preise für die Bluerays anschaue,ist mir das schon zu viel.War schon froh,als ich mir die die komplette FMAB Version für 50€ ergattern konnte.Greife aber lieber zu den Online Portalen,wo man die Serien für kleines Geld leihen kann.Wobei zugegeben hobbytechnisch stehen die Anime bei mir ganz unten auf der Liste.



Mittlerweile lade ich mir die Animes mit englischen Untertiteln, da ich sie mobil verfügbar haben möchte, zum Beispiel bei Zugfahrten und auf der Uni. Allerdings sind es nur Animes, die es mir "wert" sind, meist probiere ich 3 Folgen, und wenn mir der Anime nicht zusagt, oder mir den Aufwand nicht wert ist, dann lasse ich es. 
Ich hab zwar auch ein Crunchyroll Abo, nur habe ich es in letzter Zeit sehr selten genutzt, und die deutsche Seite bietet doch nur limitiert Auswahl, deswegen denke ich schon länger nach es zu kündigen. 

DVDs, bzw Blurays sind für mich, bis auf Filme wie die Ghibli-Klassiker oder zu Weihnachten DBZ: Battleof Gods, unattraktiv, weil zu teuer. Einerseits gibts wirklich wenige Animes, die ich mir öfters ansehe (darunter fallen aber auch Animes wie Naruto oder OP, die ich schonmal im Free TV gesehen habe, sonst fallen mir da nur Kuroko no Basket oder HxH ein). Das ich derzeit aber nichts doppelt ansehe liegt einfach daran, dass meine Watchlist irre lang ist. Deshalb liegen auf meiner externen Platte einige Animes, für den Fall dass ich sie mir mal wieder ansehen will, oder sie eben noch schauen will. 

Die Blurays sind irre teuer, aber auch da gibts Unterschiede. Ich selbst will mir die Discs aber nicht so recht kaufen, eben weil sehr teuer, und weil ich nur mit Untertiteln schaue. Ger/Eng-Dub interessiert mich nicht bzw bevorzuge ich nur bei Dragonball Z. 

Ob ich Manga oder Anime bevorzuge, hmm, beide haben Vorteile. 
Manga sind erschwinglicher, und teilweise auch besser verfügbar. Da kam heute meine vierte Box von Bakuman. 
Ich lese Manga auch gerne online, liegt meist daran, dass der Manga weiter ist als die Animevorlage, dazu gehören aber nur wenige Titel wie Fairy Tail (da bevorzuge ich den Manga mittlerweile, auch wenn der Anime tolle Musik bietet), Attack on Titan (deutsche Ausgabe hinkt ja etwas hinterher, bin auf dem neuesten englischen Stand und warte noch etwas und kauf mir dann gleich 3-4 deutsche Bände) und One Piece, da gefällt mir der Manga mittlerweile auch besser, vor allem weil die Qualität beim Anime deutlich nachgelassen hat und mir der Artstyle seit Dressrosa überhaupt nicht mehr gefällt, zu flashy. 
Aber ich habe auch einige Manga zuhause, bei dem ich den Anime nicht vollständig oder gar nicht gesehen habe, eben wie Bakuman, Deadman Wonderland, The Breaker, Tokyo Ghoul (da kenne ich nur gewisse Ausschnitte durch Youtube) oder Area D. 

Hätte ich mehr Geld, dann würde ich mir die Blurays wahrscheinlich kaufen, nur 40-50€ für teilweise 6 Folgen, das ist mir einfach zu viel. Vor allem da ich die Lokalisation eben überhaupt nicht brauche, und die ist neben der Lizenzgebühr der große Preistreiber. Natürlich ist auch die Nachfrage viel geringer. Ich hab schon öfters mit dem Gedanken gespielt, Attack on Titan auf Bluray zu holen, aber auch da sind mit 80€ einfach zu viel des Guten. 

Das Problem mit den Blurays/DVDs ist halt auch in Japan präsent, obwohl die dort gar nicht so auf die Streaming-Dienste stehen. Umgerechnet sind die DVDs dort sogar teurer als bei uns. Und ich glaube dass es auf lange Sicht der Animeindustrie massiv schaden wird, da das Geschäft durch Streaming-Dienste und auch Piraterie eben geschwächt wird. Deshalb gibts auch haufenweise diesen ganzen Ecchi/School/Harem-Kram, der verkauft sich in der Regel solide, ist nicht so aufwendig zu produzieren. Ausnahmen wie Gangsta letzten Sommer verkaufen sich leider nicht gut (das Studio Mangold ging auch deswegen pleite) in Japan. Westlichere und düstere Themen sind da nicht so gefragt, oder eben immer mit größerem Risiko verbunden. 

Mein Traum wäre es ja, wenn alle Anime mit Subs auf einer Plattform verfügbar wären, durchaus auch offline. Aktuell findet man ja ein paar Animes auf Amazon (auch gratis bei Prime), Netflix, Daisuki, Crunchyroll usw. Das führt halt unweigerlich dazu das Animes nicht auf der Plattform verfügbar sind, für die man zahlt. Und für alle zahlen ist dann halt auch nicht zielführend.


----------



## Kinguin (17. März 2016)

Moment,bieten die meisten Anime Blurays/DVDs nicht auch O-Ton mit Subs an? Ansonsten gut,dann stehe ich wohl nicht alleine dar im Bezug auf die Retailversionen,.^^ Ist aber auch ärgerlich,Irgendwie will man ja schon den Autor/Zeichner bzw das jeweilige Studio belohnen.Verwundert mich nicht,dass viele eher zu solchen Abos/Streaming/Download Portalen greifen,wo sie für kleines Geld an ihre Serien rankommen.
Und ja gibt bei auch mal selten Fälle ,wo ich den Manga besser finde,dann muss aber die Animeumsetzung grottig sein.Meine Sammlung ist btw recht überschaubar,wenn ich das so mit euren vergleiche.Hab FMAB als Blueray halt wie gesagt und von OnePiece die 70 Mangabänder.Apropo OnePiece,zurzeit haut Oda echt eine Bombe nach der anderen heraus  Tolles Pacing zurzeit,schade bloß,dass nächste Woche wieder Pause ist,grade das heutige Chapter bot wieder einen fiesen Cliffhanger.


----------



## Leob12 (17. März 2016)

Klar bietet die DVD auch original Dub mit Subs an, aber dafür 35€ und mehr zahlen? Dafür, dass ich den Anime dann nur am BR-Player ansehen kann? 
Im Endeffekt bezahle ich also viel Geld für Subs, und kann die Disc dann nur eingeschränkt nutzen.


----------



## Noxxphox (20. März 2016)

ich guck mir grad sankarea an und find die idee total geil 
da werd ich als alter zombie/ horror liebhaber ja richtig neidisch bei dem zombiegirl 

da die romantik hier doch weit mehr im vordergrund steht wie bei dennsonstigen animes die ich sonst gucke dachte ich erst neeee, aber die idee dahinter machte mich neugierig. ich mussbsagen ich finds richtig komisch und die idee einfach nur... nuja beziehung mensch zombie total genial  welche probleme und amüsanten situationen sich daraus ergeben "leichestarre, kühlhalten, gegenmitel finden gegen ersteres genanten bla bla bla"


----------



## Leob12 (20. März 2016)

Ao Haru Ride, bin bei Episode 8, und bisher eigentlich ziemlich gut. Wusste nicht, was mich erwarten würde, und insofern bin ich schon positiv überrascht. Der Anime ist durchweg positiv, behandelt auch reale Themen wie Mobbing oder falsche Freunde, aber verpackt es gut. 
Fühle mich etwas an Nisekoi erinnert, damals hat mich der Romance/Comedy/School/Harem-Titel schon überaus positiv überrascht.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. März 2016)

So gestern endlich Hellsing Ultimate zu Ende angeschaut. Für mich einer der besten Animes. Nachher gehts mit The Devil is a part-timer weiter. Hatte vor kurzem die erste Episode geguckt. Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher ob sich das gut entwickelt. Dachte erst, dass es endlich mal wieder ein Anime ist, wo der Hauptcharackter böse ist, aber das hat sich ja schon schnell erledigt. Läuft vermutlich wieder auf die klassiche Romanze hinaus -.-


----------



## Leob12 (22. März 2016)

Klingt aber lustig. Kennst du Beelzebub schon?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. März 2016)

Beelzebub klingt gut. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## soth (22. März 2016)

Devil is a part-timer ist imho Schrott. Wenn du böse Hauptcharaktere suchst bist du dort falsch.


----------



## Noxxphox (22. März 2016)

und was wären da emmpfehlungen?
is zwar ni hg direckt meine richtung  aber ich habe bei animes gelernt man sollte zu allem mal bissl probeguckn, da auch andere genres  funny sein könn


----------



## Architects (22. März 2016)

Meine (mittlerweile) beste Freundin hat mich wieder dazu gebracht Animes zu schauen^^ Bin seit knapp 2 Jahren wieder auf der Schiene.
Hab vor zig Jahren Dragonball Z, Detektiv Conan, Digimon und Pokemon geschaut 

Bis jz habe ich folgende Animes schon vollständig angeschaut:

Another
_Genre: Splatter, School, Mystery, Horror, Drama_

Baccano
_Genre: Splatter, Mystery, Historical, Drama, Comedy, Action_

Corpse Party: Tortured Souls
_Genre: Violence, Splatter, Psychological, Kids, Horror, Drama_

Death Note
_Genre: Seinen, Psychological, Mystery, Horror, Fantasy, Drama_

Fate/Stay Night
_Genre: Shounen, Romance, Magic, Game, Fantasy, Drama, Action_

Fate/Zero
_Genre: Super Power, Martial Arts, Magic, Drama, Action_

Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
_Genre: Shounen, Military, Magic, Fantasy, Drama, Comedy, Adventure, Action_

Highschool of the Dead
_Genre: Violence, Splatter, Monster, Horror, Ecchi, Comedy, Action_

Log Horizon                                               
_Genre: Monster, Magic, Game, Fantasy, Comedy, Adventure, Action_

One-Punch Man
_Genre: Super Power, Seinen, SciFi, Comedy, Action_

Shingeki no Kyojin
_Genre: War, Violence, Splatter, Monster, Military, Martial Arts, Drama, Adventure, Adult, Action_

Steins;Gate
_Genre: Seinen, SciFi, Psychological, Mystery, Drama, Comedy, Action_

Tokyo Ghoul
_Genre: Super Power, Seinen, Psychological, Mystery, Horror, Drama, Action_


Momentan schaue ich noch:

D.Gray-man
_Genre: Super Power, Mecha, Fantasy, Demons_


Welche ich noch anschauen möchte sind:

One Piece
Akame ga Kill!
Btooom!
Gintama
Hellsing
Mirai Nikki
Mushish
Parasyte
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Terra Formars
Gangsta
No.6
Elfenlied
Code Geass
Hellsing


Habt ihr vllt. noch so Vorschläge zu Animes, welche ich unbedingt ansehen sollte?  Wäre sehr verbunden :3 Sammel sehr gerne die entsprechenden Namen dazu auf, damit ich mir sie später angucken kann :3
Bin leider nicht so der große Kenner im Animebereich, habe mich da immer an 'ner Freundin gehalten, da sie da "etwas" mehr drin ist


----------



## Noxxphox (22. März 2016)

Elfenlied ist in der liste drin, gucks dir an, ich finds top  bin aber auch totel der splatter und horror psycho fan^^

was ich nmoch cool fand letzte zeit war sankarea (romantik is eig überhaupt ned meins, aber zwischen nem zombie und nem menschen und das is sauwitzig xD. der manga ist bereits bestellt , blood c, brynhildr (von lynn okamoto wie elfenlied), triage x

aber irgendwie find ich horror bei vielen animes viel zu voreilig als genre genannt. sry wenn da horror dfraufsteht erwarte ich auch richtig horror, aber bisher hab ich keinen anime gefunden der meine ewrwartungen von horror irgendwie schafft.


----------



## Leob12 (22. März 2016)

Hellsing + Hellsing Ultimate kannst du dir auf jeden Fall ansehen. 
Parasyte ist auch sehr gut. 
Code Geass ebenso ein Toptitel. Wenn dir Death Note gefallen hat bist du da richtig, gibt auch eine zweite Staffel dazu. 
Gintama soll auch sehr gut sein, hab ich aber noch nicht gesehen. 


Andere Titel die ich dir noch empfehlen würde:
Zankyou no Terror
Rainbow, vom Titel nicht täuschen lassen, ist ein knallharter Anime mit realem Hintergrund.
One Outs, geht zwar um Baseball, aber nicht so die Action sondern Psychospielchen stehen im Vordergrund. 
HxH=bester langer Shonen was Action und Charaktere betrifft. 
Digimon tri. Fortsetzung von Digimon Adventure
Death Parade, sehr guter Anime.
Noragami + Fortsetzung, hat mich positiv überrascht, definitiv ein guter Anime.
Inuyasha wär auch noch eine Möglichkeit, falls du den Anime noch nicht gesehen hast.
Black Lagoon, eine der besten weiblichen Hauptfiguren die ich bisher gesehen habe. 
Toradora, wenn du auf Comedy/Romance/Drama Lust hast, der Anime ist wirklich großartig. 

Animes die du dir unbedingt ansehen solltest, weil sie einfach zu den besten gehören (und da stehe ich nicht alleine da): 
-Code Geass 
-HxH
-Hellsing + Ultimate 
-Parasyte: The Maxim


----------



## soth (22. März 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> und was wären da emmpfehlungen?


Zum Beispiel Death Note, Black Lagoon, Jormungand, Canaan, Baccano oder Requiem for the Phantom.

Must-see sind eigentlich auch Cowboy Bebop, Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann, Great Teacher Onizuka, Ghost in the Shell, ...


----------



## Gripschi (23. März 2016)

Tri Gun, Kill la Kill, Angel Beats, Log Horizon, (SAO), Overlord, Tokyo Gouhl, .hack Sign/Roots, Berserk.

Würde ich aus dem Stehgreif empfehlen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (23. März 2016)

Statt Hellsing solltest du Hellsing Ultimate schauen. Ich habe mir (leider) beides angetan. Hellsing ist meiner Meinung nach echt schlecht. Hellsing Ultimate hingegen genau das Gegenteil. EIner der besten Animes für mich.
Neon Genesis Evangelion... Alle sagen ja immer entweder du liebst oder du hasst es. Ich habs gehasst. Keine Ahnung was alle an so einen Anime mögen. (Wenn der Hauptcharakter nicht rumheult, dann die Nebencharacktere). Also guckst du dir 20 Minuten geheule an.

Ansonsten sieht deine Todo Liste gut aus. Meine Empfehlung:
Kill la Kill (Echt abgedreht, aber wenn man sich damit erstmal abgefunden hat echt gut und lustig)
Fairy Tail (Gehört mit zu den großen Animes wie One Piece, Naruto und Dragon Ball)
No Game No Life
Toradora

Mehr fällt mir spontan gerade nicht ein. Ahh:
Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae o Bokutachi wa Mada Shiranai 
Schöne und traurige Geschichte.


Gestern hab ich noch ein paar mehr Folgen von The Devil is a part timer geguckt und finde es trotzdem ganz witzig.


----------



## Architects (23. März 2016)

Uff ich sehe gerade; bei so vielen Animes habe ich den ein oder anderen namentlich vergessen :x

@Noxxphox
Sankarea, Blood C und Triage X werde ich mir mal auf die Liste setzen   Brynhildr habe ich aufgehört zu gucken, das war nicht so meins  Aber danke dir 

@Leob12
HunterXHunter habe ich und den wollte ich auch noch gucken, habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen^^ (sind so viele, da vergesse ich ein paar  )
Noragami und Death Parade habe ich mit einer Freundin zsm angeguckt (sie hat mich mehr oder weniger darum angebettelt, aber die waren echt gut). Die Forsetzung Aragoto werde ich mir mal anschauen. Danke für die "Erinnerung" 
Den Rest habe ich mal aufgeschnappt, aber mehr auch nicht. Werde mir die mal genauer ansehen.
Inuyasha hatte ich mal so die ein oder andere Szene gesehen. Wird glaube ich nicht so meins sein. Aber danke für die Vorschläge! 

@Gripschi
Bedankt  Entwickelt sich der Game-Anime SAO später nicht mehr in Richtung Romance zwischen zwei Charakteren und driftet etwas ab? So wurde mir das mal vermittelt, kann aber nicht genau Stellung dazu beziehen .-.

@FreaksLikeMe
Ist Hellsing Ultimate so etwas wie ein Remake oder so?
Ja Neon Genesis Evangelion wurde mir mal empfohlen und ich habe es einfach mal meiner Liste hinzugefügt. Mal gespannt wie der so sein wird^^

Ich werde mir deine Empfehlungen mal einspeichern. Fairy Tail ist doch der Anime mit so einer blauen Katze oder?


----------



## Leob12 (23. März 2016)

SAO entwickelt sich zu Comedy, will aber komplett ernst wirken, und wird damit lächerlich^^
Ultimate ist eine zehnteilige OVA.


----------



## soth (23. März 2016)

Vielleicht beantwortet das deine Frage zu Hellsing:


----------



## Architects (23. März 2016)

@Leob12
Danke für die Info 

@soth
Danke für die Grafik


----------



## Leob12 (23. März 2016)

Inuyasha ist aber eigentlich ein guter Anime. Action passt, Setting ist gut umgesetzt, Bösewicht ist böse, Romance passt auch^^


----------



## Kinguin (23. März 2016)

Neon Genesis Evangelion hat mir auch nicht so zugesagt,liegt aber auch daran wohl,dass ich einfach kein Mechafan.Und Fairy Tail,nunja da störten mich mit der Zeit zu viele Dinge,finde den nicht so gut.
Ich schaue mir mal demnächst Parasyte und Monster an,sollen ja beide gut sein.


----------



## Leob12 (23. März 2016)

Parasyte lohnt sich. Die Mangavorlage stammt irgendwann aus den späten 80ern und unter dem Gesichtspunkt hat die Geschichte schon eine andere Glaubwürdigkeit.
Außerdem sind die Soundtracks super.


----------



## Noxxphox (23. März 2016)

ich sehe wiedermal Lynn Okamoto macht meine absoluten lieblingsmangas xD
habe jetzt: Kimi wa Midara na Boku no Joou   gelesen und es ist sooo geil xD
Ja es geht in die richtung hentai, jedoch wirds immer angedeutet, man sieht nix, aber die situationen die sich da ergeben mit dem kontollverlust  für 1h pro tag ist so unglaublicj amüsant xD
dachte um 23uhr ich les n kapitel und geh dann schlafen. 1:30 und 10 kapitel später kamm ich ausm lachen nicht mehr raus xD

und selbst ich mit meinem nict so guten english hab keine probleme es zu verstehen was da geschrieben ist. aber hey, ich kanns jedem anraten mal vorbeizuschauen in dem mang, dr ist echt irrsinig amüsant, so viel gelacht habe ich nochnie bei einem einzigen manga/anime (gibts leider nicht)

ich hoffe das die story davon vortgesetzt wird sobald okanoto dafür wieder zeit hat.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (23. März 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Klingt aber lustig. Kennst du Beelzebub schon?



Verdammt der Anime ist super!


----------



## Leob12 (23. März 2016)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Verdammt der Anime ist super!


Ja, der ist echt cool^^ 
Die ganzen Charaktere sind so herrlich übertrieben xD


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. März 2016)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Tri Gun, Kill la Kill, Angel Beats, Log Horizon, (SAO), Overlord, Tokyo Gouhl, .hack Sign/Roots, Berserk.
> 
> Würde ich aus dem Stehgreif empfehlen.


SAO aber nur die erste Arc, die AFAIR mit Folge 14 vorbei ist. Danach ists Schrott. Die letzten 11 Folgen sind echt mies.

Log Horizon ist da auch was ganz anderes und richtig gut und witzig...


Wobei viele Animes auch so aufgebaut sind, dass man sie mehrmals schauen sollte. Oder gar muss.
Denn bei jedem mal schauen entdeckt man neue Dinge. Insbesondere, dass die gesamten Hauptchars oftmals schon in der ersten Folge präsentiert werden. Aber häufig halt auch irgendwo im Hintergrund versteckt und vielleicht 3 Sekunden Screen Time bekommen...

Aber genau das macht Animes ja auch so interessant.


Oh und Gate ging heute auch zuende.
War ein 'echtes' Ende, kein 'und jetzt gehts erst richtig los' Ende wie z.B. bei Kamisama Dolls, Arata Kangatari usw.
Itami war mal wieder episch, sehr schöner Badass-Anti-Held. Der beste Character diese Saison, wahrscheinlich wohl auch des Jahres.


----------



## Gripschi (26. März 2016)

SAO nur der Aincard Arc, wobei Season 2 Gun Gale Online auch ganz nett war.

Da haste Recht.

Das Alfheim ist einfach vermurkst, das ist in den LN deutlich besser. Da dort Erklärungen bei sind und ganze Teile der Story nicht fehlen.

Log Horizon ist da anders, hab beide Staffeln schon einige Male geschaut.
Die LN sind nen Tick besser aber, der Anime ist eng an der Vorlage.

Was ich vergass: Knights of Sidonia, mmn einer der besten mit. Natürlich ist der Still gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Gate ist ganz nett, aber ich werd nicht warm mit. KA warum.

Tokyo Gouhl ist auch noch empfehlenswert wobei da der Manga ab Ende Season 1 deutlich besser ist.


----------



## Leob12 (26. März 2016)

Bei Tokyo Ghoul kann man getrost den Manga lesen, und die wichtigsten Kämpfe auf Youtube ansehen, das wäre meiner Meinung nach das Optimum. 

So, bin mit Bakuman fertig geworden, und ich bleib dabei, der Manga gehört zum besten, was ich je gelesen habe. Die Story ist durchdacht, die Charaktere sind vielfältig und abwechslungsreich und sympathisch, man bekommt einen tollen Einblick in die Manga-Szene, die Zeichnungen sind toll, die Dialoge sind ebenfalls sehr gut, man braucht Zeit um zu lesen, und ganz wichtig: Das Ende ist perfekt. 

Wenn ich aus meinen bisher gesehen Anime und Mangas eine Top 3 wählen müsste, die mich absolut positiv überrascht hat, und die das Niveau die ganze Zeit über gehalten haben, dann wäre Bakuman ganz sicher dabei.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. März 2016)

Und vergesst nicht immer Ars Nova.
Der Anime ist leider sehr weit weg von dem Manga und auch viel viel zu kurz und gerusht.

Aber die Stelle, an der man Nanos Silver Sky hört, ist einfach krass, auch das Lied und insbesondere die Stimmung vom Lied passt echt gut und hilft ein wenig bei der Stimmung...



Gripschi schrieb:


> SAO nur der Aincard Arc, wobei Season 2 Gun Gale Online auch ganz nett war.
> 
> Da haste Recht.
> 
> Das Alfheim ist einfach vermurkst, das ist in den LN deutlich besser. Da dort Erklärungen bei sind und ganze Teile der Story nicht fehlen.



Ja, das stimmt, auch Gun Gale Online war ziemlich nett...
Insgesamt find ich jetzt SAO nicht so besonders toll...
Besonders der Bösewicht in der Alfheim Story ist einfach richtig schlecht dargestellt.



Gripschi schrieb:


> Log Horizon ist da anders, hab beide Staffeln schon einige Male geschaut.
> Die LN sind nen Tick besser aber, der Anime ist eng an der Vorlage.


Ja, das ganze ist 'nur' etwas anders sortiert.
In den Passagen, die ich in der LN las, war die Reihenfolge, in der Dinge passierten etwas anders, im Anime hat man das ganze dann zeitlich zurecht gerückt. Viel mehr hat man aber nicht gemacht.

Auch lässt man sich im Anime sehr sehr viel Zeit, in einigen Folgen passiert einfach mal sehr wenig, wenn überhaupt irgendwas. Aber das ist ja gerade so schön an dem Anime!
OK, einige Kapitel haben sie aus dem Anime rausgestrichen bzw stark gekürzt, die in der LN vorhanden waren. Zum Beispiel der Umzug von Marias Gilde. Aber das ist eh nicht sooo wichtig, IMO.

Was sich auch verdammt eng an die Vorlage hält sind Gate und to love ru (darkness).
Deswegen mussten die beiden Animes ja auch 'ne Pause einlegen - weil sie schlicht fast genau so weit wie die Vorlage waren


----------



## Leob12 (26. März 2016)

Ars Nova? Noch nie davon gehört^^


----------



## m_chelios (27. März 2016)

Ich hab mir jetzt No Game No Life reingezogen und fand den Anime eigentlich ganz gut. Schade nur, dass noch nichts zu neuen Folgen veröffentlicht wurde . 
Sind leider nur 12 Folgen, obwohl die Light Novel Serie fortgeführt wird.


----------



## Leob12 (30. März 2016)

Man, bin ja bald mit Slam Dunk fertig und würde mir wirklich sehnsüchtig ein Remake wünschen. Der Anime ist nicht so gut gealtert, hat aber tolle Charaktere und einen genialen Hauptcharakter (wenn man seinen Lacher aushält^^). 
Und die Handlung ist auch nicht so ganz Standard. Dazu wurde nicht der gesamte Manga animiert, der Manga war ja damals im Jump wirkloch erfolgreich. 

Ach ja: Kennt jemand noch gute Sport-Animes? 
Gesehen hab Ich
-Kuroko no Basket
-Haikyuu (bzw sitze noch an der zweiten Staffel)
-Baby Steps (Staffel 2 hab ich auf meiner Platte) 
-Slam Dunk (wird demnächst abgeschlossen) 
-One Outs 
-Kickers/Super Kickers
-Yowamushi no Pedal hab ich auf meiner Watchlist
-Prince of Stride ebenso
-Hajime no Ippo hab ich auch vorgemerkt.

Kann jemand was zu Ace no Diamond oder Eyeshield 21 sagen? Oder sonstige Titel? 

Comedy wäre auch gerne gesehen. 
Kann auch Ecchi dabei sein, ist aber kein Muss  Vielleicht nicht ganz flach und durch irgendwelche Ecchi/Harem-Sachen geschaffene Comedy, aber das Setting wär mir egal, soll halt einfach unterhalten. 
Gesehen hab ich: 
-Beelzebub zum Beispiel, und halt mehr die ganzen Mainstream-Animes mit Comedyelementen.


----------



## Orka45 (30. März 2016)

Schau dir Konosuba aus der letzten Season an. Ist sehr unterhaltsam


----------



## soth (30. März 2016)

Viele Sportanime fehlen dir ja nicht mehr, bzw. es gibt nicht mehr viele zu empfehlen. Was noch nicht auf der Liste steht:
- Ping Pong The Animation
- Major
- Diamond no Ace
- Prince of Tennis 
- und Cross Game

Comedy ist schwierig, da gibt es sehr viel. Konosuba fand ich persönlich ebenfalls unterhaltsam. Was suchst du den genau? Random Comedy? Liebeskomödie? Slapstick? ...


----------



## Leob12 (30. März 2016)

Ehrlich gesagt egal, solange es lustig ist. Kann in die Richtung von Toradora oder Nosekoi gehen, oder aber auch in die Richtung von Beelzebub oder Slam Dunk.
Sowas wie Highschool DxD finde ich aber nicht mehr lustig^^

Comedy kann ruhig das genannt werden, das meinen Anforderungen grob entspricht, und dir selbst gefallen hat. 
Ecchi kann sein, aber kein Muss. 

Titel die ich schon gesehen habe und womit man meinen Geschmack vielleicht eingrenzen kann (sind keine reinen Comedy-Titeln) 
-Kaichou wa Maid-sama
-Black Lagoon (recht derber Humor halt^^) 
-Nisekoi 
-Noragami
-One Punch Man 
-Shimoneta (ja ich weiß, Ecchi, aber fand die Idee dahinter ganz nett)
-Shokugeki no Soma 
-Toradora 
-Slam Dunk 
-Kuroko no Basket
-Assassination Classroom

Mir schwebt ja auch schon länger Gintama vor^^


----------



## soth (30. März 2016)

Highsholl DxD ist ja auch Schrott 

Imho:
Lovely Complex geht Richtung Toradora (kein/nicht viel Drama), Lucky Star und Nichijou wenn es Random-Comedy sein soll/darf. 
Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou lohnt ebenfalls. Wer auf Shaft steht, sollte auch Sayonara Zetsubou-sensei anschauen, noch shaftiger geht natürlich auch.
Ansonsten vielleicht Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu, Binbougami-Ga, Yondemasu yo, Azazel-san. -dazu gibt es einen genialen deutschen Sub-, Ore no Nounai Sentakushi ga, Gakuen Love Comedy wo Zenryoku de Jama Shiteiru, Space Dandy, 
usw. 

Gintama ist sehr amüsant und wird besser je mehr man kennt. Viele Witze beziehen sich aber auf Personen und Dinge, die man als Nicht-Japanar schlicht nicht kennt.


----------



## Gripschi (31. März 2016)

Bin jetzt bei der 2. Staffel von Sidonia. Echt gut die Staffel. Aber ich denk es wird traurig enden...irwie deutet es drauf hin.


Hab auf eBay Another auf Blu Ray für 22,50€ geschossen.

Den auf Beamer und 5.1


----------



## Leob12 (3. April 2016)

Hab jetzt mal 2 Serien abgeschlossen: 
Assassination Classroom, ganz nette Idee, ein paar interessante Charaktere dabei und viel Comedy, hat mich schon ganz gut unterhalten. 7/10 
Haikyuu 2: Gefällt mir besser als die erste Staffel, haufenweise sympathische Charaktere (dazu zählen auch die Gegner) und jetzt bin ich auf die dritte Staffel gespannt, wurde ja für Herbst 2016 schon angeteasert. 

Owari no Seraph: Da habe ich jetzt mit der zweiten Staffel begonnen. Staffel 1 war ja letzten Frühling einer der Hype-Titel, kam bei mir aber nicht an die Erwartungen heran. Musik und Optik waren dafür astrein. Und zumindest musikalisch hängt die zweite Staffel da zwei Klassen hinterher. 

Nun zur neuen Season, die ja die Tage gestartet ist: 
Recht wenige Fortsetzungen, gefällt mir schonmal gut. Und einige Titel hab ich mir mal vorgemerkt.
-Bakuon
-Battle Spirits
-Big Order
-Boku no Hero Academia
-Bungou Stray Dogs
-Gyakuten Saiban
-Hundred
-Joker Game
-Kiznaiver
-Kabaneri
-Kuma Miko
-Netoge no Yome wa Onnanoko ja Nai to Omotta?
-Re: Zero
-Sakamoto desu ga?
-Seisen Cerberus
-Sousei no Onmyouji
-Sword Gai

Potenzial ist da, mal sehen ob mich da ein paar Titel positiv überraschen.


----------



## soth (3. April 2016)

Da fehlt Uchuu Patrol Luluco. Inferno Cop 2.0  
An deiner Stelle würde ich auch mal in Mayoiga reinschauen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (3. April 2016)

Hab mit Akame Ga Kill angefangen. Ziemlich geiler Anime


----------



## Leob12 (3. April 2016)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Hab mit Akame Ga Kill angefangen. Ziemlich geiler Anime



Naja, mit einem ziemlich langweiligen Hauptcharakter und generell eher schwachen Charakteren hätte ich Akame ga Kill nicht als geil eingestuft.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (4. April 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Naja, mit einem ziemlich langweiligen Hauptcharakter und generell eher schwachen Charakteren hätte ich Akame ga Kill nicht als geil eingestuft.



Mhh halbwegs liegst du richtig. Ich stimme überein, dass der Hauptcharackter nicht wirklich mit irgendwas herausragt. Auch die anderen Charaktere sind eher die 0815 Standard Charaktere die man in fast jeden Anime findet.

Dennoch finde ich die Story bisher ganz gut und das Game of Thrones artige sterben von (Haupt)Charakteren macht auch "spaß".
Für mich alles in allen ein guter und kurzer Anime .


----------



## Leob12 (4. April 2016)

Für mich auch passable Action-Unterhaltung. Aber Tatsumi, allein schon seine Kleidung, schrecklich das ganze Design. 

Es gibt schon ein paar coole Charaktere, keine Ahnung ob du Esdeath schon kennst. 

Sei gespannt aufs Ende und schreib was du dir dazu denkst, ich spoiler nichts


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (4. April 2016)

Mh bin glaube ich in der Mitte eher Ende. Ja Esdeath ist schon ganz cool, bisher mein lieblings Charackter. Ich denke heute oder morgen kann ich ihn zu Ende schauen, bin auch schon ganz gespannt wie das ganze ausgeht.


----------



## Gripschi (4. April 2016)

Das Ende ist mm nach echt gut 

Ich sehe es wie viele: Guter Anime mit solider Story und Figuren. Nicht überragend aber gut.

Hab mir mal die Vorgeschichte zu Knights of Sidonia geordert , Another den Manga und 3 neue Berserk Bände.


----------



## Noxxphox (4. April 2016)

ich fands ende von akame ga kill jetzt nicht so besonders...
zumal man die storyx rein theoretisch ja weiterführen kann das die verbleibenden charaktere bzw charakter (extra algemein geschrieben um nicht zu spoilern^^) wo anderst hingeht und doret sowas ähhhhhnliches wieder beginnt.
naja mal schauen was der manga macht, der ist ja nonicht so weit wie der anime, hoffe da gehts danacvh dann noch weiter, weil an sich fand ichs schon cool. und akame ist mir so als killerin irgendwie sympathisch, auch wenn esdeath mit abstand der coolste charakter war^^


----------



## Leob12 (4. April 2016)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Das Ende ist mm nach echt gut
> 
> Ich sehe es wie viele: Guter Anime mit solider Story und Figuren. Nicht überragend aber gut.
> 
> Hab mir mal die Vorgeschichte zu Knights of Sidonia geordert , Another den Manga und 3 neue Berserk Bände.


Das Ende fand ich richtig schwach, mit mein größter Kritikpunkt bei dem Anime. 
Die Story ist doch vollkommen 0815. "Böse Gruppe" (die dann eigentlich die Guten sind) wollen das Königreich stürzen. Das wars, und dabei bleibt es auch.

Bester Charakter ist meiner Meinung nach die Wahnsinnige mit ihrem Hund. Auch wenn mir Esdeath sympathischer war. 
Bulat fand ich auch noch in Ordnung, sowie die meisten von Night Raid. Aber wirklich im Gedächtnis blieb mir nur Sheele (dachte ihr Name wär Mine gewesen, aber hatte das Bild von Sheele im Kopf).


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (4. April 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Das Ende fand ich richtig schwach, mit mein größter Kritikpunkt bei dem Anime.
> Die Story ist doch vollkommen 0815. "Böse Gruppe" (die dann eigentlich die Guten sind) wollen das Königreich stürzen. Das wars, und dabei bleibt es auch.
> 
> Bester Charakter ist meiner Meinung nach die Wahnsinnige mit ihrem Hund. Auch wenn mir Esdeath sympathischer war.
> Bulat fand ich auch noch in Ordnung, sowie die meisten von Night Raid. Aber wirklich im Gedächtnis blieb mir nur Sheele (dachte ihr Name wär Mine gewesen, aber hatte das Bild von Sheele im Kopf).




Die mit dem Hund war die schlimmste von allen  Bin jetzt durch. Das Ende war solide, alles in allen ein guter Anime (für Zwischendurch). Lange in Erinnerung wird er aber wohl nicht bleiben.
Mhhh jetzt hab ich nur noch Beelzebub auf meiner Liste.


----------



## Leob12 (4. April 2016)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Die mit dem Hund war die schlimmste von allen  Bin jetzt durch. Das Ende war solide, alles in allen ein guter Anime (für Zwischendurch). Lange in Erinnerung wird er aber wohl nicht bleiben.
> Mhhh jetzt hab ich nur noch Beelzebub auf meiner Liste.



Zum Ende:


Spoiler



Ich packs mal in den Spoiler, haben vielleicht noch nicht alle gesehen. 
Der Kampf zwischen Esdeath und Akame war super, davon hätte ich mir gerne mehr gewünscht. Leider war das ganze drumherum irgendwie völlig überhastet. Tatsumis Waffe bzw die Rüstung verwandelt sich erneut, womit er gegen den großen "Roboter" gewinnt. Vorher verspricht er Akame noch, nicht zu sterben. Dann geht er erst drauf und Esdeath stirbt mit ihm indem sie beide in Eis verwandelt welches sich dann auflöst. Ich dachte nur "wtf, das wars jetzt?" 2 der wichtigsten Charaktere sterben so nebenbei? Gut, Tatsumi war kein guter Hauptprotagonist, und auch kein guter Charakter (im Sinne vom Design, war ja der typische brave MC, der zuerst Schwierigkeiten hat und dann besser wird. Anfangs dachte ich, als er die Person die seine Freunde gequält hat zerteilt, das könnte wirklich was werden, aber nö, er ist der brave 0815-Held und der einzige, der keine vernünftige Kleidung hat, warum zum Teufel^^
Und dann waren Esdeath und Tatsumi einfach weg, der Tag war gerettet, alle happy. Ich weiß nicht, der Tod von Tatsumi war mir zu aufgesetzt, genau wie die vorhersehbare Romanze mit Mine. Romance war da völlig fehl am Platz, oder einfach nur schlecht eingebaut, da kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.



So gesehen sind ddas meine größten Kritikpunkte. Story, Ende und die doch recht flachen Charakter mit dem unterirdischen Hauptcharakter. Ein etwas besser getimtes Ende und etwas mehr Tiefe bei den Charakteren, und der Anime wäre für mich ein doch ganz ordentlicher Titel gewesen. So war er für mich zwar gute Unterhaltung, weil ich die Action mochte und mir das in manchen Fällen auch ausreicht, aber jemandem mit etwas anderem Geschmack würde ich den Anime nicht empfehlen. 
Der Anime fängt toll und temporeich an, aber leider hält er das Niveau nicht durchgehend. Ziemlich schade. 
Aber vielleicht hole ich mir mal den Manga. 

Beelzebub kannst du ruhig schauen, einer der lustigsten Titel die ich bisher gesehen habe. Kreativ und absurd, und die Story ist auch ganz cool. Der Anime hat auch ein bisschen mehr als 60 Folgen.


----------



## mrbizeps1001 (5. April 2016)

Bei den meisten "modernen" Animes selbst aus dem Seinen bereich fehlt mir die Tiefe - hab früher gerne Animes geschaut, allerdings kam in den letzten 2 Jahren [leider] nichts mehr raus was mir gefiel
 - TOP fand ich Death Note und Monster


----------



## efdev (5. April 2016)

Ich hab jetzt schon des öfteren gelesen das der Manga von Akame ga kill besser sein soll als der Anime  was dran ist aber für Fans vom Anime bestimmt interessant 

@FreaksLikeMe 
Beelzebub ist nen Prima Anime hab ich erst die Tage wieder fast am Stück durchgeschaut


----------



## Leob12 (5. April 2016)

mrbizeps1001 schrieb:


> Bei den meisten "modernen" Animes selbst aus dem Seinen bereich fehlt mir die Tiefe - hab früher gerne Animes geschaut, allerdings kam in den letzten 2 Jahren [leider] nichts mehr raus was mir gefiel
> - TOP fand ich Death Note und Monster



Noragami schon gesehen? 
Auch Rikudai Kishi no Cavalry hat einen überraschend guten Hauptcharakter. 
Rainbow hast du sicher schon gesehen oder?


----------



## efdev (5. April 2016)

Eigentlich sind in jeder Season 1-2 gute Anime dabei und in den Letzten paar Jahren hab ich eigentlich fast alles geschaut wirklich schlechte Anime sehe ich selten.
Auch in der letzten Season waren mit Haitou Gensou no Grimgar und Dimension W wieder echt gute dabei 
mobile suit gundam iron-blooded orphans hat mir auch extrem gut gefallen hab mich auf jede neue Folge gefreut


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. April 2016)

Empfehlt doch auch mal nicht so bekannte Animes...
Bei mir ist auch einiges hinzugekommen, einige fand ich durchaus gut, andere nicht so sehr.

Besonders empfehlenswert find ich DMC (Detroit Metal City).
Glass Mask in der 2005er Version (die frühere Version schaut so auf den ersten Blick ähnlich aus, hört mittendrin auf und sieht mies aus)
Chrome Shelled Regios (hätte mal 'ne Fortsetzung verdient).
Das "Tenchi Muyo!" Zeugs, insbesondere Ryo-Ohki (wunderschöner remastered Cell Anime).
Gokusen ist auch ganz brauchbar, könnte aber noch schöner gemacht sein...
Allison to Lillia
Claymore ist auch sehr gut und blutig...
The Third war auch viel zu kurz und richtig gut.
Moyashimon ist auch sehr sehr empfehlenswert (und lustig!)
Nagasarete Airantou

Für die Freunde des Weltraumes:
die sog. Stars Saga (Crest of the Stars, Banner of the Stars) mit den Weltraum Elfen. WARUM hab ich das so lange liegen gelassen? Auch das hätte 'ne Fortsetzung verdient. Und ist einfach gut.
Macross Frontier
Natürlich Tytania und Outlaw Star
Terra e TV
Yamato 2199 nicht vergessen (2012er Remake!)
Nadesico
Kenran Butou Sai
Und natürlich auch Moretsu Pirates

Für die Crime & Mytery Freunde:
Gosick (mit einem wirklich schönem, rührenden Ende!)
Un-Go
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro
Read or Die TV
Yakushiji Ryoko no Kaiki Jikenbo


----------



## Noxxphox (5. April 2016)

weis nicht obs stimmt das der akame ga kill manga besser ist, hab vor den diesn monat zumindest mal anzufang.
aber das liest man häufiger das der manga da besser sein soll, daher bin ich guter dinge


----------



## soth (5. April 2016)

Akagame ga Kill war imho Durchschnitt ...


mrbizeps1001 schrieb:


> Bei den meisten "modernen" Animes selbst aus dem Seinen bereich fehlt mir die Tiefe - hab früher gerne Animes geschaut, allerdings kam in den letzten 2 Jahren [leider] nichts mehr raus was mir gefiel
> - TOP fand ich Death Note und Monster


Wie wäre es mit Serial Experiments Lain, Shigatsu wa Kimi no Uso, Usagi Drop oder Mahou Shoujo Madoka? Als Filme z.B. Hal, Colorful, Hotarubi no Mori oder Ookami Kodomo no Ame to Yuki.


----------



## Leob12 (5. April 2016)

Gestern mit Ao Haru Ride fertig geworden. Ganz netter Anime, hat mir gefallen. 

Jetzt bin ich am Überlegen: 
Die Fate-Reihe oder Gintama?


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. April 2016)

Schau doch mal was aus meiner Liste, nicht immer nur das 08/15 Standard Zeugs  

Fang doch mit The Third und Claymore an, wenn du das noch nicht hast, danach nimmst die Stars Saga und Yamato 2199.
Und wenn du dann noch Lust auf Drama hast: Glass Mask (2005).


----------



## soth (5. April 2016)

Gintama würde ich wie gesagt noch ein bischen aufheben. Bei Fate kannst du Stay/Night einfach vergessen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (5. April 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Zum Ende:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Beelzbebub hatte ich auf deine Empfehlung hin schon gestartet. Bin jetzt bei der Mitte. Ich brauch aber immer ein paar mehr Animes, weil ich sonst häufig die Lust verliere zu schauen. Also wenn ich nur einen Anime habe suchte ich den eigentlich und dann hänge ich irgendwann durch und vergesse weiter zu gucken.
So geschehen bei Fairy Tail und Bleach. Wenn ich aber immer abwechslung reinbringen kann steigert das meine Motivation 

Deine Kritik zu Akame Ga Kill kann ich so eigentlich unterschreiben, nur das er mir trotzdessen scheinbar besser gefallen hat


Spoiler



Was die Romanze zu Mine sollte hab ich mich auch gefragt. Ich mein es gab ja von fast allen weiblichen Charakteren kurze Hinweise das sie Tatsumi toll fanden, aber daraus wie immer nichts wird. Und dann zack wird auf einmal ein Schalter umgelegt und Tatsumi liebt aufeinmal Mine. Fand ich auch sehr hektisch gestaltet.
Über Tatsumis Ende habe ich auch gerätselt, erst Entwickelt er sich weiter und stirbt dann so einen Bauerntod. Wobei man bis zur Esdeath Szene ja noch Hoffnung hatte das er noch lebt.  War ein ziemliches wirrwar.


----------



## Orka45 (5. April 2016)

Zu Akame ga Kill kann ich sagen, das der Manga genauso den Bach runter geht wie der Anime. 

Detroid metal city ist klasse, kann ich jedem empfehlen der die erste Episode aushällt^^


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (6. April 2016)

Bin gerade am Noragami schauen (EP4). In der Episode waren Andeutungen auf seine Vergangenheit. Das wäre mal ein guter Anime. Aber neeeein, wieder (zumindest bis jetzt Gutmensch). Trotzdem sehr gut bis jetzt.


----------



## Leob12 (6. April 2016)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Bin gerade am Noragami schauen (EP4). In der Episode waren Andeutungen auf seine Vergangenheit. Das wäre mal ein guter Anime. Aber neeeein, wieder (zumindest bis jetzt Gutmensch). Trotzdem sehr gut bis jetzt.


Kommt schon noch, besonders in der zweiten Staffel. Die erste beleuchtet eher die Chars um Yato, und schau dir gleich im Anschluss die zweite Staffel an, die ist nochmal besser. Aber mehr verrate ich nicht[emoji14]
Unterhalten haben mich beide aber sehr gut, hätte ich nicht erwartet.

Falls es hier mal einen interessiert: 
Die Verkaufszahlen von Serien mit über 10.000 verkauften Einheiten seit 2000. 
2   -Present, Average Sales of 1 ,    or More


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (7. April 2016)

Ohje die Entwicklung von Episode 4-7  in Noragami ist ja furchtbar... Das rumgeheule von Shinki ist absolut nervtötend (sowas kann ich nicht ab) und die "Beziehung" zwischen Hiyori und dem Shinki versteh ich auch nicht so. Bzw. das Hiyori das Shinki unbedingt beschützen will macht es nicht besser...


----------



## Leob12 (7. April 2016)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ohje die Entwicklung von Episode 4-7  in Noragami ist ja furchtbar... Das rumgeheule von Shinki ist absolut nervtötend (sowas kann ich nicht ab) und die "Beziehung" zwischen Hiyori und dem Shinki versteh ich auch nicht so. Bzw. das Hiyori das Shinki unbedingt beschützen will macht es nicht besser...



Wieso? Das wird doch alles noch erklärt warum Yukine so handelt. Außerdem konnte er sich anfangs nicht an seine Vergangenheit erinnern, Yato hat sie aber gesehen und deswegen auch diese Reaktion als er Yukine seinen Namen gegeben hat, außerdem kommen ihm Tränen nach dem Kampf.
Es ist halt kein Standard-Shonen-Anime wo alles sofort ganz toll ist. 

Hiyori nimmt Yukine bei sich auf, weil sie denkt, dass Yato nicht dazu in der Lage wäre auf Yukine aufzupassen. Man hätte es hier leicht machen können und böse Taten als böse hinzustellen und fertig, das macht man aber nicht. Stattdessen hinterfragt man sie und man verurteilt nicht gleich, auch das macht Hiyori nicht.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (7. April 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wieso? Das wird doch alles noch erklärt warum Yukine so handelt. Außerdem konnte er sich anfangs nicht an seine Vergangenheit erinnern, Yato hat sie aber gesehen und deswegen auch diese Reaktion als er Yukine seinen Namen gegeben hat, außerdem kommen ihm Tränen nach dem Kampf.
> Es ist halt kein Standard-Shonen-Anime wo alles sofort ganz toll ist.
> 
> Hiyori nimmt Yukine bei sich auf, weil sie denkt, dass Yato nicht dazu in der Lage wäre auf Yukine aufzupassen. Man hätte es hier leicht machen können und böse Taten als böse hinzustellen und fertig, das macht man aber nicht. Stattdessen hinterfragt man sie und man verurteilt nicht gleich, auch das macht Hiyori nicht.



Muss ja nicht immer alles toll sein. Aber das ewige rumgeheule und das "wieso immer ich?" kann ich nicht ab. Bin ich allergisch gegen   Naja bin jetzt bei EP9 und da scheints am Ende ja gelöst zu sein...


----------



## Leob12 (7. April 2016)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Muss ja nicht immer alles toll sein. Aber das ewige rumgeheule und das "wieso immer ich?" kann ich nicht ab. Bin ich allergisch gegen   Naja bin jetzt bei EP9 und da scheints am Ende ja gelöst zu sein...



Also erwartest du von einem 14-Jährigen da eine differenzierte und reflektierte Betrachtungsweise der Geschehnisse? Solange dieses Verhalten im Rahmen der Story Sinn macht, ist es ok. Ich weiß was du meinst, aber wenn sogar Yato bei Yukines Vergangenheit Tränen bekommt, dann wird das kein Zuckerschlecken gewesen sein.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (8. April 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Also erwartest du von einem 14-Jährigen da eine differenzierte und reflektierte Betrachtungsweise der Geschehnisse? Solange dieses Verhalten im Rahmen der Story Sinn macht, ist es ok. Ich weiß was du meinst, aber wenn sogar Yato bei Yukines Vergangenheit Tränen bekommt, dann wird das kein Zuckerschlecken gewesen sein.



Aber Yukine hat keine Erinnerung an sein früheres Leben (Zumindest Status jetzt, oder irre ich mich? Ich bin der Meinung dass das gesagt wurde, torzdem hat er ja auch noch, wie früher, Angst im dunkeln... mhh ). Also ist er einfach nur 
ein nerviger Teenager  Aber wie gesagt in nach EP9 siehts ja besser aus


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (9. April 2016)

Hab die erste Episode von Bakemonogatari geguckt. Momentan fällt mir nur ein: Ähh was?!
Hab keine Ahnung was da passiert und worum es geht  Musste mehrfach sicherstellen, ob das auch wirklich Episode 1 ist... Sehr merkwürdiger Anime


----------



## Noxxphox (9. April 2016)

es ist an sich ned schlecht, aber ich finde wenn die ersten beiden staffeln durchsint kommen nurnoch nebeninfos die langweilig und irrelevant sind, weswegen ichs imoment abgebrochen hab.

aber die ersten beiden staffeln kann man sich angucken.

ich guck im mom:Choujigen Game Neptune The Animation weis aba noned was ich davon haltn soll


----------



## Gripschi (9. April 2016)

Ich schau grad Sidonia Staffel 1 nochmal. Dann beende ich mal die 2te.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Another ist echt hübsch gemacht das Cover.

Und zack wieder Geld weg...

Gesendet von meinem FP1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (9. April 2016)

Aber die Berserk-Max-Bände si d ja eh recht billig. 10€ neu pro Stück.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Noxxphox (10. April 2016)

anogher will ich mir den manga auch kaufn genau wie sankarea, dann sind so die sachen die ich gut find erstma alle da, dann muss ich mich nach neuem umschauen^^

Gakusen Toshi Asterisk fand ich den anime ganz cool. die 2te staffel wird grade gesendet, mal gucken ob ich irgendwo schon die ersten 1 2 folgen mit englishen sub finde. geht es genausogut weiter kauf ich mir da den manga, weil die story find ich richtig witzig^^ mit der eingeschnapten prinzesin^^ die frau is mal echt ein harte schale,weicher kern typ.

wollt jetzt mal sowas wie fairy tail beginnen zu schauen, also was langwiriges, aber da gibts soooo viele folgen. bin mal gespannt ob da die langzeitmotivation mithalten kann das komplet sich anzuschauen. weil vom hlren sagen solls ja nicht schlecht sein.kleeine ausschnitte auf youtube sahen auch garnicht mal so schlecht aus. hats wer geguckt und kann bissl feedback geben?
weil bin ma da etwas verwirt da ich twilwrise gelesen habe das manche meinen die genres die die seiten sagen stimmen nicht, andere sagen passt genau. nuja differenzen bei personen  sind normal aber zwischen: past optimal und überhauptnicht ist nunmal nen groser unterschied.


----------



## Gripschi (10. April 2016)

Fairy Tail ist ganz gut. Hab die erste Staffel recht fix geschaut. Ist teils spannend teils bissel langweilig da so viele Folgen.

Jo Berserk ist günstig. Another hab ich jetzt Manga und Anime.

Hail! Lesestoff!!!

Gesendet von meinem FP1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (10. April 2016)

Bei Fairy Tail einfach die Filler-Folgen weglassen. 
Asterisk ist schlechter als Rikudai kishi no cavalry, aber die Animes sind sich sehr ähnlich.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Noxxphox (10. April 2016)

uh dann schau ich mir das als nächstes mal an^^
die ecchi harem mischung mit mit min einem 3ten genre aus superpower/ martial arts etc sind meistens richtig amüsant^^ dan bin ich mal gespannt, weil mit dem aktuelen werd ich heut wahrscheinlich durch sein.


----------



## Leob12 (10. April 2016)

Rikudai Kishi ist etwas ernster was den Hauptcharakter betrifft.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Noxxphox (10. April 2016)

definiere ernster bitte. ich kann mir darunter jetzt nichso viel vorstelln.


----------



## Leob12 (10. April 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> definiere ernster bitte. ich kann mir darunter jetzt nichso viel vorstelln.


Das Schicksal des Hauptcharakters ist etwas düsterer. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Noxxphox (10. April 2016)

haha umso besser 

filler folgen. sind die bei fairy rail so schlimm? ich habs nur gehört dasse bei naruti grottig sein solln, aber da mir der anime an sich nicht gefällt kann ich da kein urteil fällen.
hab aber auch schon ewig nix mehr langwiriges geguckt wo filler dabei sind, filler waren doch im prinzip eingeschobene teilweise voll sinfreie folgen oder?


----------



## Gripschi (10. April 2016)

Waren ganz witzige Filler fand ich.
Haben nix mit der Story zu tuen.

Wenns einen nicht gefallen kann man sie immer noch auslassen.

So viele waren es eigentlich nicht .

Hab den 1. Band von Abra durch. Mehr ein Artbook aber sehr faszinierend. Den Stil von KoS erkennt man sofort.

Die Gauna sind sehr detailliert gemacht. Die wenigen Dialoge auch ganz gut.

Insgesamt erfährt man wenig kann sich aber vermutlich denken was nun die Menschheit auslöschte nahezu.

Gesendet von meinem FP1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (10. April 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> haha umso besser
> 
> filler folgen. sind die bei fairy rail so schlimm? ich habs nur gehört dasse bei naruti grottig sein solln, aber da mir der anime an sich nicht gefällt kann ich da kein urteil fällen.
> hab aber auch schon ewig nix mehr langwiriges geguckt wo filler dabei sind, filler waren doch im prinzip eingeschobene teilweise voll sinfreie folgen oder?


Filler müssen nicht schlecht sein. 
Aber bei Naruto nervt halt die meisten die schiere Anzahl an Filler, von Shippuuden sind locker 40% aller Folgen Filler. Und besonders die letzten Jahre sind gefühlt 80-90% Filler. Der Manga ist seit 1,5 Jahren abgeschlossen, sogar die Spielereihe Naruto Storm ist schon fertig. Nun wird das Franchise halt gemolken.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## efdev (10. April 2016)

Ach Naruto ging mit den Filler eigentlich außer jetzt beim Ende 5x Filler 1x Story  kommt halt immer auf die Art des Fillers an die aktuellen Filler jetzt die letzten 2 Wochen sind wieder angenehm zu schauen davor war 

Wo kauf ihr eigentlich eure Mangas?


----------



## Leob12 (10. April 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Ach Naruto ging mit den Filler eigentlich außer jetzt beim Ende 5x Filler 1x Story[emoji38]kommt halt immer auf die Art des Fillers an die aktuellen Filler jetzt die letzten 2 Wochen sind wieder angenehm zu schauen davor war


Kann schon sein dass die Filler sonst in Ordnung sind, ich hab deswegen trotzdem aufgehört. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## efdev (10. April 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Kann schon sein dass die Filler sonst in Ordnung sind, ich hab deswegen trotzdem aufgehört.



kann ich gut verstehen hab auch nicht alle geschaut immer nur in die Kommentare wenn da Filler stand --> wieder ne Woche warten hab jetzt erst wieder geschaut weil es um Itachi geht


----------



## Leob12 (10. April 2016)

Selbst da will ich die Filler nicht sehen, sie haben ja nichts mit dem Manga zu tun. 

Seit Beginn 2015 gab es genau 8 Folgen, die nicht rein Filler waren. Komplett canon waren aber die Hälfte der 8 Folgen. 
Also von 62 Folgen waren heiße 8 keine reinen Filler. 

Ich hab nichts dagegen wenn sie mal einen kurzen Filler-Arc einstreuen, um dem Manga nicht zu nahe zu kommen. Aber die Gefahr ist bei Naruto seit Herbst 2014 nicht mehr gegeben. 
Naruto: Shippuden Filler List | The Ultimate Anime Filler Guide


Ich finde es einfach schade dass Naruto Shippuuden derart verunstaltet wird. Bis der Anime mal zum Ende kommt, wird sich niemand mehr dafür interessieren. Die meisten werden die saudummen Filler-Jahre in Erinnerung behalten, und dafür habe ich Verständnis. Ich bin Fan des Animes, aber selbst ich habe damit aufgehört weil ich auf die Filler keinen Bock habe. Ich will keine Rückblicke, die nix mit dem Original zu tun haben, keinen unsinnigen Schmarrn wie irgendwelche Chunin-Prüfungen denen sich Naruto unterziehen muss. Ich kann auch den Itachi-Kram, obwohl er zu meinen Top-3 Charakteren gehört nichts abgewinnen. Itachis Ende war im Anime toll gestaltet, aber so hüpft er wieder über den Bildschirm.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. April 2016)

Naja, schwer zu sagen....

Letzte Saison fingen auch einige Shows mit 4 oder gar 4.5 auf Anime Planet an und haben dann derbst nachgelassen.
Andere Shows (Saijaku Muhai no Bahamut) sind dann 'hintenraus' noch gekommen...

Da bleibtnur abwarten und durchhalten...

Es gibt einige Shows, die wirklich sehr interessant sind. Aber die liefern immer noch mehr als genug Potential es richtig zu verkacken.
So zum Beispiel Shomin Sample letztens. Das Teil hatte das Potential richtig genial zu werden, wenn mans richtig gemacht hätte - hat man aber leider nicht...

Vielversprechend schauen auf jeden Fall aus:

Bakuon -> all Girls Anime über Moped fahren.
Seisen Cerberus
Hundred

Sousei no Omyouji

Anne Happy
Netoge no Yome wa Onnanoko ja Nai to Omotta
Kabaneri of the Iron Fortress

Ushio to tora 2 ist klar...


Ace Attorney
Kyoukai no Rinne
Kiznaiver
Haifuri
Flying Witch
Gundam Unicorn RE 0096

Kuma Miko
Re Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu -> schaut so a bisserl wie KonoSuba aus, ist aber doch irgendwie ganz anders. Naja, schauen wir mal, wie es sich entwickelt.

Aber das trifft auf alle diese Shows zu...
Die erste Folge war teilweise eher lahm, teilweise richtig fesselnd. Und endete auch mit 'nem Schlag ins Gesicht, was sehr viel Potential für die kommenden Folgen verspricht...

Aber mal abwarten und Tee rauchen, was noch passiert...


----------



## Noxxphox (10. April 2016)

hundred ist der manga cool, da freu ich mich richtig drauf wenn der anime komplet im internet guckbar ist.
leider hab ich null fantadie und mein english ist zu schlecht sodas das novel leider absolut keinen sinn bei mir mavht 
weil die story fand ich richtig amüsant, un da wos richtig lustig wird hört der manga auf -.-


----------



## Gripschi (10. April 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Wo kauf ihr eigentlich eure Mangas?




Bei Amazon ein paar.

Sonst Kleinanzeigen immer mal stöbern und ebay.

Aber den Tross vom Buchladen hier oder in Hof von God of Games.

Gehe Weg von Großen hin zu lokalen Händlern.

Gesendet von meinem FP1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Noxxphox (10. April 2016)

ich kauf aktuel meistens bei tokyopop weil die nen paar mangaserien haben die mich interesieren und ansonsten wie gripschi amazon oder gebraucht.

ich kauf eigentlich nur noch nicht abgeschlossene sachen neu um wenigstens etwas den machen zu unterstützen. alles abgeschlosene kauf ich sonst gebraucht.


----------



## Leob12 (10. April 2016)

Ich kaufe hauptsächlich neu, und das bei Amazon. Hab in der Stadt nur einen Laden mit sehr beschränkter Auswahl.


----------



## efdev (11. April 2016)

ok thx.
Joar bin halt mit Mangas bisher nicht viel anfangen können hab immer nur Anime .
Dennoch will ich irgendwie auch die Ersteller Supporten aber da in D die Anime erst ewig spät oder gar nicht Lizenziert werden hab ich mir überlegt mit Mangas kaufen anzufangen, außerdem hab ich dann auch was zum Lesen bei langweile


----------



## kloanabua (11. April 2016)

Werd ich in diesem Thread eigentlich gehasst wenn ich sage das ich mit japanischer Synchro nichts anfangen kann?
Englisch geht grad noch, aber japanisch mag ich garnicht.
Am liebsten alles Deutsch synchronisiert. 
Wollte mir nämlich Dragonball Super anschauen aber mich hat das japanische gepiepse nach 10 Folgen verschreckt und hoffe auf Englisch oder Deutsche Synchronisation. 

Ich bin auch eher der Oldschool Rtl2 Anime Schauer und hab nur One Piece bis zum aktuellen deutsch synchronisierten Stand verfolgt und andere Animes nur angefangen, aber mich hat nie einer begeistern können, mir mehr als 5 Folgen anzusehen.
Nur die alten Pokemon, Digimon, Dragonball, Beyblade, Yu-gi-oh undso schaffen es mein Interesse zu halten, auch nach mehrmaligem schauen.

Vielleicht habt ihr ja Tipps für mich.
Deutsch Synchronisierte Animes die mich eventuell begeistern könnten. [emoji16] 
Eigentlich ziemlich Genreoffen, zu viel Romanze sollte es aber nicht sein. [emoji1] 

Mfg Stefan.

Gesendet von meinem SAMSUNG-SM-G870A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Noxxphox (11. April 2016)

ich guck die animes nur auf japanisch mit ger oder eng sub. mit den dubs kann ich nicht viel anfangen. ich verstehe zwar 95% bei english problemlos aber irgendwie hats da keinen so grosn reiz mehr. ich habs gern so original wie möglich.
auserdme lernt man so ganz gut die sprache^^
ich guck animes richtig aktiv sein anfang 2016 und muss sagen so n kleiner wortschatz hat sich doch schon gebildet.


----------



## Leob12 (11. April 2016)

Reine Gewohnheit, wobei DBZ sicher eine der besten deutschen Synchros hat. Aber wenn man mal 2-3 Animes auf japanisch gesehen hat, gewöhnt man sich auch dran, jeder hat damit mal angefangen.
Bei mir hat es auch gedauert weil ich auch nur RTL2-Animes kannte. Aber die Animewelt ist so viel größer, die Abwechslung ist da und die Emotionen kommen auch besser rüber finde ich. Dazu ist eine Synchro nicht immer Lippensynchron

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## soth (11. April 2016)

Die Geschmäcker ändern sich ... Leob hat zu Beginn auch DxD gut gefallen 

Die Original-Synchro von DB ist aber wirklich grottig.


----------



## Leob12 (11. April 2016)

soth schrieb:


> Die Geschmäcker ändern sich ... Leob hat zu Beginn auch DxD gut gefallen
> 
> Die Original-Synchro von DB ist aber wirklich grottig.



Naja, das war damals mein erster Harem/Ecchi-Titel^^ 
Aber der Unterschied von DB Ger Dub zu Jap Dub ist schon sehr krass, und die Mehrzahl der Animes ist kein Schreianime wie DB. 

@kloanabua
Wenn es um diese RTL2-Shonen geht, dann müssten dir so Titel wie Naruto, Bleach, Fairy Tail oder HunterxHunter gefallen.


----------



## Kinguin (11. April 2016)

Also ich gehöre auch zur dieser Kindergeneration um 2000 herum, die diverse RTL2 Animes geschaut haben. Der Umstieg aufs Japanische fiel mir nicht schwer. Tatsächlich kann ich mir nichts Anderes mehr als den O Ton geben, die Emotionen und alles kommen einfach viel besser rüber. ^^ DB , wie hier genannt wurde, wäre bisher so die einzige Ausnahme, aber das hat sowieso einen großen Nostalgie Bonus. 
Ich würde statt weiteren Shonen auch mal in andere Genres reinschauen, bisschen was an Abwechslung und dann lernst du auch andere Animetypen kennen. Mir zB wurde dadurch klar, ich bin so gar kein Fan on diesem Harem/Slice of Life Zeug.


----------



## soth (11. April 2016)

Die japanische Synchro von DB hat schlicht das Problem, dass eine Sprecherin viele Charaktere spricht.

Das trifft aber nicht auf viele Serien zu, das stimmt. In den meisten Fällen ist die Original-Synchro wesentlich besser als die englische oder deutsche.


----------



## Leob12 (11. April 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Also ich gehöre auch zur dieser Kindergeneration um 2000 herum, die diverse RTL2 Animes geschaut haben. Der Umstieg aufs Japanische fiel mir nicht schwer. Tatsächlich kann ich mir nichts Anderes mehr als den O Ton geben, die Emotionen und alles kommen einfach viel besser rüber. ^^ DB , wie hier genannt wurde, wäre bisher so die einzige Ausnahme, aber das hat sowieso einen großen Nostalgie Bonus.
> Ich würde statt weiteren Shonen auch mal in andere Genres reinschauen, bisschen was an Abwechslung und dann lernst du auch andere Animetypen kennen. Mir zB wurde dadurch klar, ich bin so gar kein Fan on diesem Harem/Slice of Life Zeug.


Selbst bei Shonen hat er ja noch relativ wenig gesehen. Und HxH ist definitiv einer der besten Shonen da draußen. Und anscheinend kommt mal wieder ein neues Kapitel im Jump





soth schrieb:


> Die japanische Synchro von DB hat schlicht das Problem, dass eine Sprecherin viele Charaktere spricht.
> Das trifft aber nicht auf viele Serien zu, das stimmt. In den meisten Fällen ist die Original-Synchro wesentlich besser als die englische oder deutsche.



Das Problem ist für mich einfach die Frau, welche Goku ihre Stimme leiht. Ich kann damit leben, aber sowohl die englische als auch die deutsche Vertonung von Goku finde ich einfach viel besser. 
Aber sonst gibts einfach so viele richtig gute japanische Sprecher. Und es ist immer cool wenn man mal eine Stimme wiedererkennt. 

Apropos Synchronisation: 
Ich hab mir gerade DBZ Kai, Box 1 auf Bluray für 35€ gekauft, mal sehen wie sich die neuen Synchronsprecher schlagen.


----------



## Noxxphox (11. April 2016)

loeb hab deine empfehlung gestern komplett geguckt und es ist eirklich nochn bissl besser wie asterik^^
hast du noch mehr empfehlungen dieser art?


----------



## Leob12 (11. April 2016)

Ja, anfangs mochte ich Asterisk auch mehr, aber mittlerweile ist mir Rikudai Kishi lieber. 

Saijaku no Bahamut, Trinity Seven, vielleicht auch Guilty Crown.


Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. April 2016)

kloanabua schrieb:


> Werd ich in diesem Thread eigentlich gehasst wenn ich sage das ich mit japanischer Synchro nichts anfangen kann?
> Englisch geht grad noch, aber japanisch mag ich garnicht.


Ging mir am Anfang auch so, halt alles eine Frage der Gewöhnung.

Die japanishce Sprache ist schon gewöhnungsbedürgftig, sprich du musst dich erst an die Sprache gewöhnen und mit warm werden...

Aber ich glaube, so geht es den meisten.

Das Problem ist, dass nur sehr wenige Dinge mit dt. Synchro zu finden sind...


----------



## Gripschi (11. April 2016)

Es kommt stark auf die Syncro an. Generell bevorzug ich Eng zwecks verstehen. Ist aber kein K.O. Kriterium für mich.
Ich höre halt lieber als zu Lesen, für lesen habe ich genug Bücher.

Manche klingen halt mistig in Eng oder Deutsch.

Z.B. Kill la Kill geniale Jap und Eng Syncro. Die Ger ist bis auf die Hauptfigur gut, die ist da sowas von unpassend.

Die Stimme von Misato aus Evangelion passt da halt nicht. Sie ist gut aber es passt einfach nicht zu Ryoko.

Another hat z.b. eine gute Eng Syncro. Die passt einfach.

Tri Gun ähnlich. Ich denk fast das die in De immer extra unpassende nehmen...

Gesendet von meinem FP1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Noxxphox (11. April 2016)

ger dub findet man nicht zu jedem anime das ist das nervige xD
der letze anime den ich mit ger dub gesehen habe war dragon ball gt xD

zu dem was ich aktuel gucke finde ich meist nur eng sub wenn überhaupt mit glück mal  ger sub aber kein dub.


----------



## Leob12 (11. April 2016)

Dafür gibts ja die DVDs, nur die kosten halt^^ falls es sie überhaupt gibt.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Noxxphox (11. April 2016)

najabger dub gibts aba auch ned zu jedem anime, und bisher gibts auser eklenlief (mein lieblingsanime) kein anime wo ich sage es lohnt es sich ihn zu kaufen um ihn auf deutsch zu gucken.

highschool dxd steht weit oben aug meiner liste, da sah wenigstens in den trailern ganz amüsant aus^^ mal schauen obs das was ich mir erhoffe auch nur annähernd erfüllt. wenns das tut hat man wenigstens was zu grinsen, und das ist ja auchschon was wert.

auch freue ivh mich auf black butler, jedoch guck ich das erst danach. aaaaaach so viele animes zu guvken und die zeit die man dafür am tag zur verfügung hat verfliegt so svhnell. immerhin wollen auch die mangas gelesen werden.


----------



## Leob12 (13. April 2016)

DxD gibts doch schon oder? Hab ich glaub ich mal beim Mediamarkt gesehen. Aber ob es unzensiert ist, weiß ich nicht.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Noxxphox (13. April 2016)

bestimmt aber ich kauf mir wenn nur dvds wo sichs lohnt, weobei ich glaub im meim leben nochnie eine dvd oder cd bessesen hab (auser von games halt) da ich mit musik nix anfangen kann und früher mich schon nicht für filme interesiert hab.
wenn ichs mir kauf musses sich meiner ansicht nach auch richtig lohnen


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. April 2016)

Oh by the way:
Ein guter Anime, um sich an japanisch zu gewöhnen, ist IMO to love-ru.
Das war zumindest bei mir der erste Anime, den ich auf japansich schaute...


----------



## Noxxphox (14. April 2016)

na ohne untertitel würd ich ned mitkomm xD nochned

hab jetzt: Omamori Himar fertiggelesen. amüsant aber ich hasse offene enden. bildet nen ganzn harem um sich, die schlagn sich andauernd um ihn und am ende bleibt seine wahl offn-.-
ich hab zwar 2 persönliche favoriten wers werdn könnt aber ich mag iffene endn ned, isja schlimmer als bei deadmen wonderland

aber istan sich eig lesenwert da es richtig amüsant ist der manga


----------



## Leob12 (14. April 2016)

Ichwürde Japanisch auch nicht ohne Untertitel verstehen, außer gewisse Ausdrücke und Phrasen.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Flinx- (14. April 2016)

Ich kann mir Syncros überhaupt nichts anfangen. Das klingt mir, bis auf gaaanz wenige ausnahmen, alles viel zu unnatürlich. Dabei geht es mir gar nicht um die passenden Stimmen sondern um diese unnatürliche Aussprache. Kommt bei mir oft vor, das ich deutsche Dub´s, egal ob mir die Handlung gefallen würde,  schon nach ein paar Minuten abbreche. Ich sehe mir lieber die Sub´s an.


----------



## Leob12 (14. April 2016)

Hab mal die ersten 5 Episoden zu Aldnoah Zero angesehen. Interesse wurde auf jeden Fall geweckt, und die Musik ist so gut 

Hihi, heute kam meine Box von DBZ Kai auf Bluray an. Aufgemacht, und siehe da, sogar noch verschweißt, sprich komplett neu. Dafür hab ich 35€ gezahlt


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (17. April 2016)

Hab mit Overlord angefangen und kann nicht aufhören. Auch wenn der Hauptcharakter einfach sinnlos overpowered ist, macht es mir dennoch spaß zuzugucken


----------



## Noxxphox (17. April 2016)

hab nun alle 3 staffeln highschool dxd durch (hatte bissl zeit da ich krank war xD).
ich muss sagen:
staffel 1: awesome, richtig witzig, auch wenn mans mit der brustverliebtheit vom protagonisten ab n an etwas übertriebn hat
staffel 2: amüsant, aber definitiv nicht so gut wie staffel 1
staffel 3: besser als staffel 2 und wieder richtig amüsant^^

also ich kanns jedem empfehlen, der perjerse witz an manchen stellen is genial, wenn manchmal aber auch übertrieben.

jetzt bin ich am überlegen was ich als nöchstes gucken soll, bin mir noned sicher. loebs letzte empfehlungen an mich hab ich auch schon durch (kranksein hat echt vorteile xD)


----------



## Leob12 (17. April 2016)

Trinity Seven, Nanatsu no Taizai, Shinmai no Testament...

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gripschi (17. April 2016)

Hmh Trinity Seven ist echt ganz in Ordnung.

Irregular at Magic High ist auch gut.

Berserk der Anime ist auch sehenswert.

Kill la Kill auf jeden!

Gesendet von meinem FP1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Noxxphox (17. April 2016)

trinity seven und kill la kill hab ich durch, berserk hatte ich angefang aber total vergessen xD
muss da mal weiterguckn. das andre kenn ich ned, da guck ich mal vorbei, merci


----------



## efdev (17. April 2016)

Noxxphox und wenn du mal was ruhiges zum entspannen brauchst --> "Akagami no Shirayukihime" hab ich die Tage angefangen und direkt durchgeschaut


----------



## Noxxphox (17. April 2016)

hm kannich mal versuchn auch wenn ruhig normalerweise ned mein ding is... aber aufn versuch kannmans ankomm lassn^^


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (17. April 2016)

Q: Was sind eure jetzigen Favs von der Spring Session? Für mich ist es lediglich die zweite Session vom Battle Royal (Irgendwas Academy), Kiznaiver und Joker die anderen... naja kann mir daraus nichts spannendes vorstellen.


----------



## Gripschi (17. April 2016)

Nichijiou 

Auf seine Art ein Meisterwerk.

@Noxxphox

Such auf Youtube mal nach Berserk Redux. Da hat einer den Anime und die Filme sehr gut zusammen geschnitten.

Sprich viele sinnlose Szenen rausgelassen und andere verlängert. Echt top Arbeit.

Also wer Berserk mag ruhig mal schauen. Ich bin begeistert von den 4 Filmen da sie sehr gut zu schauen sind.

Gesendet von meinem FP1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## efdev (17. April 2016)

Wirklich schlecht finde ich von der jetzigen Season noch nichts mit dem Anwaltskram kann ich halt nichts anfangen und 2. Staffel von Terra Formars knüpft leider nicht an den Vorgänger an .

Als Favoriten würde ich für mich gerade Kiznaiver, Big Order, Kabaneri sehen wobei die nur minimal vorne liegen wie gesagt schlecht finde ich bisher nichts wirklich könnte sich also auch schnell wieder ändern


----------



## Noxxphox (18. April 2016)

wobguckt ihr euch das an?
ich guck meistens auf proxer.me da find ich zu den meisten animes die mich diesebseason interesieren nur die ersten 1 2 (wenn überhaupt irgendwelche) folgen obwohl schon weit mehr raus sind.

ich meine solang ich nen englischen oder deutschen untertitel bekomme kann ich alles gucken. eng dub geht auch noch, ist aber aufgrund meines ungeschulten gehört für die englische sprache nicht mein favorit, ich keses lieber^^

rein japanisch versteh ich zwar mitlerweile so einige worte aber die sprache ist zu komplex um sie alleine durch animes zu lernen xD mit english geht das noch, ich war in der schule nie gut in english, aber ich merke wie ich tag für tag besser mitkomme beim lesen und ichs besser verstehe (englishe mangas lesen trägt auch dazu bei nehme ich an^^)


----------



## soth (18. April 2016)

Wie kommst du darauf, dass schon weit mehr Folgen ausgestrahlt wurden? Bei allen Serien liefen diese Season erst 1-3 Folgen.
proxer ... naja, ich habe schon oft genug erwähnt was ich davon halte 

Ich stimme efdev zu, diese Season gibt es wirklich relativ viele gute Serien.


----------



## Leob12 (18. April 2016)

Ich muss mich da erst durchwühlen. Hab Kabaneri gesehen, ganz ok, mal sehen ob das Niveau gehalten werdeb kann. Sakamoto fand ich schön absurd. 
Für den Rest hab ich noch keine Zeit gefunden. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## soth (18. April 2016)

Kabaneri ist Attack on Titan 2. Die Qualität schwankt schon in der ersten Folge extrem, das wird noch was.


----------



## Leob12 (18. April 2016)

soth schrieb:


> Kabaneri ist Attack on Titan 2. Die Qualität schwankt schon in der ersten Folge extrem, das wird noch was.


Sollte nicht die zweite Episode schon erschienen sein? Die erste kam am 7. April.


Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (18. April 2016)

@Nox Animeheaven.eu


----------



## Booman90 (18. April 2016)

Die einzigen die ich in dieser Season gucke sind: Kabaneri, Stray Dogs, Kiznaiver, Joker Game und Desu ga Sakamoto und gucken tu ich auf gogoanime.


----------



## Leob12 (18. April 2016)

Ich bin öfters auf HS unterwegs, da ich die Animes auch auf dem weg zur Uni oder offline ansehen will^^

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Noxxphox (18. April 2016)

ah gut zu wissen^^
hs?


----------



## Leob12 (18. April 2016)

Horriblesubs. Und ja, ich weiß schon, aber mir reichen diese Subs aus. 
Wenn wer Alternativen hat, gerne gesehen. Ich kannte zwar früher einige Sub Gruppen, aber die gibts teilweise nicht mehr

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Noxxphox (18. April 2016)

asso^^
naja solang der sinn verständlich ist (und natürlich halbwegsstimmt) gehts ja.
soooo schlimm fand ich horriblesubs ned was ich bisher gesehn hab warn aber glaub ich auch erst 3 4 animes


----------



## soth (18. April 2016)

HS rippt nur Crunchy und co. 
Dort sitzen (inzwischen) ganz fähige Leute. Jenachdem hapert es ein bisschen an Lesefluss und Gags, aber das ist schon wesentlich akzeptabler als früher. Timing und Styling ist halt immer noch mies.

Besser als die Seiten wie proxer und co. ist es trotzdem.


----------



## Leob12 (18. April 2016)

soth schrieb:


> HS rippt nur Crunchy und co.
> Dort sitzen (inzwischen) ganz fähige Leute. Jenachdem hapert
> es ein bisschen an Lesefluss und Gags, aber das ist schon wesentlich akzeptabler als früher. Timing und Styling ist halt immer noch mies.
> 
> Besser als die Seiten wie proxer und co. ist es trotzdem.


Ein paar Englisch-Fehler gibts zwar hin und wieder, aber das ist nicht tragisch. 

Proxer nutze ich eigentlich nur für Animes die ich nicht unterwegs ansehen will. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## soth (18. April 2016)

Daheim ist die grottige Qualität doch noch offensichtlicher


----------



## efdev (18. April 2016)

Ich schaue immer ne mischung aus anime-stream24, bs und anime-loads je nachdem wo mir die Mirror halt passen oder der halt direkt bei den Gruppen die subben.


----------



## Leob12 (18. April 2016)

soth schrieb:


> Daheim ist die grottige Qualität doch noch offensichtlicher


Naja mein Internet ist nicht wirklich schnell. Und wenn ich 1-2 Folgen auf Proxer sehe um den Anime mal auszuprobieren, und mich dann darüber entscheide ob er mir die Downloadzeit wert ist, dann reicht mir das. 
So in der Art meine ich das. 


Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## soth (18. April 2016)

Ich gammel hier mit DSL 6000 ... 
Die Seiten sind weder die ersten, noch qualitativ gut. Ich sehe einfach keinen Grund dort zu schauen, aber ich muss es nicht verstehen und noch wichtiger nicht antun


----------



## Noxxphox (18. April 2016)

also ich hab in meine animeguckerei mal was reingeschoben was normalerweise nichso mein genregeschmack ist mit: no game no life
aber ich muss sagen ich finds geil. ev weils mich als ehemaliger exesiver gamer einfach an die gute alte zeit erinnert (damals war man noch schüler und hatte so viel zeit zum zockn xD)

also ich kans nur empfehlen es hat nen gewissen witz aber die story bzw wie sie die spiele gewinnen (taktik sowie erklärung ist einfach unglaublich)... hab mir so manche male an den kopf gefasst weil ich mir mehrere möglichkeiten zurechtgelegt hatte wiese das wohl machen, und dann sinds teilweise so einfach und teilweise so irsinig komplexe wege xD


----------



## Leob12 (19. April 2016)

Dazu gibts die Light Novels. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (19. April 2016)

Ah auch einer der auf hs seine Animes torrentet/d (?)  Mache ich auch und wenn es mir gefällt wird die Englische Fassung gekauft. Die meisten Deutschen Synchros sind zum fremdschrämen. Bei den englischen teilweise auch aber nicht auf diesem Level.


----------



## Noxxphox (19. April 2016)

wozu gibts die novels? 
für wen waren die antwort


----------



## Ruptet (19. April 2016)

wou wou wou Leob ich hab gehört Hunter x Hunter soll fortgesetzt werden ? Der Manga zumindest und später hoffentlich auch der Anime.


----------



## Leob12 (19. April 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> wou wou wou Leob ich hab gehört Hunter x Hunter soll fortgesetzt werden ? Der Manga zumindest und später hoffentlich auch der Anime.


Das wird dauern. Ein neues Teaserbild für HxH kam vor ein paar Wochen im Zuge eines Events an die Öffentlichkeit, und ich hoffe Togashi wird bald wieder gesund. 
Du hast dich doch am Anfang gegen HxH gestellt?^^

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ruptet (19. April 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Das wird dauern. Ein neues Teaserbild für HxH kam vor ein paar Wochen im Zuge eines Events an die Öffentlichkeit, und ich hoffe Togashi wird bald wieder gesund.
> Du hast dich doch am Anfang gegen HxH gestellt?^^
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



Heyhey dagegen war ich nie, ich musste nur sagen wie sehr es mich ankotzt, dass dort soviel Potential verschwendet wurde !


----------



## Leob12 (19. April 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Heyhey dagegen war ich nie, ich musste nur sagen wie sehr es mich ankotzt, dass dort soviel Potential verschwendet wurde !


Es sah dir zu kindisch aus^^ 

Wo wurde denn Potenzial verschwendet? Der Anime hält sich ziemlich genau an den Manga, nur leider hat der Autor in den letzten Jahren gesundheitliche Probleme, weswegen es nur eine handvoll Kapitel nach dem Hunter Chairman Election Arc gibt, und die zu animieren lohnt sich halt nicht.


----------



## Ruptet (19. April 2016)

Aso das meinst du, ja - im großen und ganzen war der Anime sogar ziemlich brutal, aber Gon als Main mit einiges an Air-Time hat das meiner Meinung nach eben ziemlich relativiert ... gut, man kann sagen er verhält sich so, wie sich ein Kind eben verhalten würde. (Stur, trotzig und das ganze Programm von dem ich überhaupt nichts halte)

Aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.

Ich kenne nur den Anime und auf den beziehe ich mich auch, aber ich habe es vielleicht falsch formuliert - "verschenkt" wurde nichts, aber es gibt dort noch so verdammt viel Pulver zum Verschießen ! Potential ohne Ende in dieser Welt.


----------



## Gripschi (20. April 2016)

Ich bin auf die Berserk Fortsetzung gespannt 

Hail Berserk!!!!!!! sabber

Bin jetzt bei Band 15 , und es wird nicht langweilig.


Als Film könnt ich noch Summer Wars empfehlen. Finde den ganz gut 

Gesendet von meinem FP1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gamer090 (20. April 2016)

Kann man hier auch nach Empfehlenungen dazu fragen?



Spoiler



Suche Animepornos, bleibt mal bei max ab16 um den Forenregeln gerecht zu werden.


----------



## Leob12 (20. April 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Aso das meinst du, ja - im großen und ganzen war der Anime sogar ziemlich brutal, aber Gon als Main mit einiges an Air-Time hat das meiner Meinung nach eben ziemlich relativiert ... gut, man kann sagen er verhält sich so, wie sich ein Kind eben verhalten würde. (Stur, trotzig und das ganze Programm von dem ich überhaupt nichts halte)
> 
> Aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.
> 
> Ich kenne nur den Anime und auf den beziehe ich mich auch, aber ich habe es vielleicht falsch formuliert - "verschenkt" wurde nichts, aber es gibt dort noch so verdammt viel Pulver zum Verschießen ! Potential ohne Ende in dieser Welt.


Wobei sein Charakter wird ja auch anderweitig eingebaut, etwa beim Nen-Typ. Togashi hat sich hier schon Gedanken gemacht^^ 

Aber der Anime hat so viele richtig geile Szenen. Ich muss ihn mir mal wieder ansehen xD

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## koffeinjunkie (20. April 2016)

Es gibt Animes, die erzählerisch eine weitaus interessantere "realistische" Geschichte bieten als einige normal gedrehte Filme. Da fällt mir Studio Ghibli ein und DIE LETZTEN GLÜHWÜRMCHEN!


----------



## Leob12 (20. April 2016)

koffeinjunkie schrieb:


> Es gibt Animes, die erzählerisch eine weitaus interessantere "realistische" Geschichte bieten als einige normal gedrehte Filme. Da fällt mir Studio Ghibli ein und DIE LETZTEN GLÜHWÜRMCHEN!


Barfuß durch Hiroshima schon gesehen?

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## koffeinjunkie (20. April 2016)

@*Leob12* 
Nein aber danke für den Tipp. Ich mach mich mal schlau darüber. 
Ist dieser also auch ähnlich wie das von mir genannte?


----------



## Leob12 (20. April 2016)

koffeinjunkie schrieb:


> @*Leob12*
> Nein aber danke für den Tipp. Ich mach mich mal schlau darüber.
> Ist dieser also auch ähnlich wie das von mir genannte?


Kenne den Film nicht, aber bei Barfuß durch Hiroshima gehts um ein Kind, das die Atombombe überlebt hat. Das Kind ist der spätere Autor des Mangas, der verfilmt wurde. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Amon (20. April 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Kann man hier auch nach Empfehlenungen dazu fragen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das was du meinst nennt sich Hentai 😉😆

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy


----------



## Gamer090 (20. April 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Das was du meinst nennt sich Hentai 
> 
> Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy


Mir war der Begriff bis jetzt nicht bekannt aber jetzt weiss ich mehr, Danke dir  
Bei diversen Online Shops habe ich schon ein paar gesehen aber die Auswahl ist zu gross um zu wissen was sich lohnt.


----------



## Amon (20. April 2016)

Mir persönlich ist das zu strange 😉

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy


----------



## Gamer090 (20. April 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Mir persönlich ist das zu strange 
> 
> Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy



Ich kaufe ein paar und wenn sie mir nicht gefallen verkaufe ich sie wieder ohne grossen Verlust.


----------



## Noxxphox (20. April 2016)

sagtma gibts auch paar animes wo einer vom looser quasi zum hero wird?
in den meisten animes die ich visher gesehen waren die helden oder protagonjsten meistens schon vorher beliebt/ schlau/ sehr gute schüler

aber ich kenne nur ne handvoll animes wo der protagonist als niemand anfängt und sich hocharbeitet. ist das so selten oder hab ich bisher einfach nur animes erwischt wos nicht so verlaufn ist?


----------



## efdev (20. April 2016)

der neue Hero Academia z.B.  
Ansonsten müsste ich auch erst überlegen 

Ich hätte mal irgendwann ne Liste anfangen sollen was ich schon geschaut habe irgendwie vergesse ich mit der Zeit alle Namen usw. ab und an merke ich dann auch nach der ersten Folge "Mist hab ich schon angeschaut"


----------



## soth (20. April 2016)

In zig Animes fängt MC-kun als unbedeutender Niemand an und arbeitet sich mehr oder weniger schnell nach oben.


----------



## Leob12 (20. April 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> sagtma gibts auch paar animes wo einer vom looser quasi zum hero wird?
> in den meisten animes die ich visher gesehen waren die helden oder protagonjsten meistens schon vorher beliebt/ schlau/ sehr gute schüler
> 
> aber ich kenne nur ne handvoll animes wo der protagonist als niemand anfängt und sich hocharbeitet. ist das so selten oder hab ich bisher einfach nur animes erwischt wos nicht so verlaufn ist?


Naruto, Yowamushi no Pedal, Haikyuu, Is it wrong to try to pick up girls in a dungeon?, Slam Dunk, Kuroko no Basket. Sond halt einige Sportanimes dabei, dort passt das Thema halt. 

Wenn du noch weitere OP Hauptcharaktere suchst (wie in No Game No Life): 
One Punch Man, One Outs, Code Geass, Log Horizon...

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Noxxphox (21. April 2016)

guck grad trinity seven, bisher ganz amüsant bin aber auch erst bei folge 3 (hatte ja gesagt ich habs schon geguckt, hatte da 2 animes verwechselt^^)
gut dann hab ich bisher echt nur welche erwischt wos nicht vom looser zum helfen geht^^
dann ist die frage auch geklärt


----------



## Gripschi (22. April 2016)

Trinity Seven ist ganz nett 


konosuba shi ni shukufuku

Geht auch los mit schwachem Held, fand den ziemlich gut. Besonders der Anfang, ganz besonders die Todesursache des Helden ist zum kuglen.


----------



## Kinguin (22. April 2016)

Naja ein Looser als Protagonist ist so eine Sache. In einigen Animes lief es darauf hinaus, dass der Protagonist zunächst wie ein Idiot und Schwächling wirkte, nur um dann später zu erfahren, dass er der Sohn oder Nachfahre einer legendären Persönlichkeit ist oder eben ein Superexperiment gewesen ist. Und das sein Talent schon immer in ihm verborgen war.  Klar jetzt könnte man sich wieder streiten, ob das jetzt so den Unterschied macht. ^^


----------



## Gripschi (22. April 2016)

Ist nicht so konosuba shi ni shukufuku.

Der "Held" stirbt und bekommt die Möglichkeit der Wiedergeburt in eine Fantasy Welt. Dort soll er den Dämonen König töten.

Es gibt da ne Art Skill System, seine Werte sind bis auf Glück normal. 

Schau einfach mal rein.

Ist ganz gut der Anime


----------



## Leob12 (22. April 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Naja ein Looser als Protagonist ist so eine Sache. In einigen Animes lief es darauf hinaus, dass der Protagonist zunächst wie ein Idiot und Schwächling wirkte, nur um dann später zu erfahren, dass er der Sohn oder Nachfahre einer legendären Persönlichkeit ist oder eben ein Superexperiment gewesen ist. Und das sein Talent schon immer in ihm verborgen war.  Klar jetzt könnte man sich wieder streiten, ob das jetzt so den Unterschied macht. ^^


Ob er nun schwach war oder er sein "Talent" nicht einsetzen konnte kommt ja aufs selbe raus^^ 

Ist halt ein beliebtes Schema bei Shonen. Der MC wird stärker, und oft hat er eben ein Talent (stellvertretend für Fähigkeit, Gabe usw). 

Es ist halt die Freude am Prozess des Stärkerwerdens, keiner will einen MC der nutzlos und verweichlicht ist (Hust, Yukki aus mirai Nikki). 
Sowas kann zwar in Comedy Animes vorkommen, aber nicht/kaum in Shonen. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kinguin (22. April 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ob er nun schwach war oder er sein "Talent" nicht einsetzen konnte kommt ja aufs selbe raus^^



Ja schon, aber es geht eher darum auf welche Art der Protagonist es zum Ziel schafft. Und auch was der Autor uns vermitteln möchte, so dass er sich später nicht widerspricht.



> Ist halt ein beliebtes Schema bei Shonen. Der MC wird stärker, und oft hat er eben ein Talent (stellvertretend für Fähigkeit, Gabe usw).
> Es ist halt die Freude am Prozess des Stärkerwerdens, keiner will einen MC der nutzlos und verweichlicht ist (Hust, Yukki aus mirai Nikki).
> Sowas kann zwar in Comedy Animes vorkommen, aber nicht/kaum in Shonen.



Von Schwächling oder Nichtsnutz war keine Rede, gibt ja nicht nur 2 Extremefälle Godlike und Looser. ^^


----------



## Leob12 (22. April 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ja schon, aber es geht eher darum auf welche Art der Protagonist es zum Ziel schafft. Und auch was der Autor uns vermitteln möchte, so dass er sich später nicht widerspricht.
> Von Schwächling oder Nichtsnutz war keine Rede, gibt ja nicht nur 2 Extremefälle Godlike und Looser. ^^


Klar, verstehe ich schon. Aber die meisten Titel dieser Art sind eben Shonen, und die sind für eher jüngere Leser/Zuschauer ausgelegt. 

Ich weiß schon dass du auf Naruto anspielst (zumindest zum Teil), aber da muss ich sagen, hat sich meine Kritik etwas verringert. Warum? 


Spoiler



Why Original Naruto Wont Continue By Kishimoto - HXH 2 11 Anime Future & Togashi Interview! - YouTube


Das Video (man kann von Double4 halten was man will) ist informativ was diese langen Mangas betrifft. Und ich denke nicht erst seit dem Video so, sondern seit ich Bakuman gelesen habe. 
Das Video lohnt sich wegen dem Interviewtranskript von Togashi (ich kann es nämlich nicht finden bzw bin zu faul dazu) über die Probleme einen lang laufenden Manga zu produzieren. Und man weiß ja auch von Oda dass er zeitenweise kaum geschlafen hat, ins Krankenhaus musste usw. Deswegen werden auch lange Mangaserien immer seltener.

Naja, klar gibts nicht nur die zwei Extremfälle, aber meist (ich beziehe mich auf Shonen) ist der MC anfangs schwach und nutzlos, und wird dann OP. 
Und dann gibts dann auch diejenigen die von Anfang an OP sind (Death Note/Light, Shiba/Irregular at Magic Highschool, Saitama/OPM oder Lelouch/Code Geass). 

Den Mittelweg findet man auch, aber meist sind das nicht so erfolgreiche Titel. HxH ist das vielleicht eine Ausnahme, aber die großen Erfolge feiern halt (eher) die beiden Extrembeispiele, wie eben Death Note, No Game No Life etc. Die Qualität will ich damit aber keineswegs herabwürdigen.


----------



## Kinguin (23. April 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Klar, verstehe ich schon. Aber die meisten Titel dieser Art sind eben Shonen, und die sind für eher jüngere Leser/Zuschauer ausgelegt.
> Ich weiß schon dass du auf Naruto anspielst (zumindest zum Teil), aber da muss ich sagen, hat sich meine Kritik etwas verringert. Warum?



Nein Naruto hat ich jetzt gar nicht im Hinterkopf, sondern Bleach, was ich letzte Woche aufgeholt habe.  Wobei stimmt Naruto war auch arg grenzwertig, mit dieser Prophezeihung, wo Kishimoto sich selbst widersprach sowie den Göttern am Ende. Und du hast Kritik an Naruto, seit wann? 

Verstehe jetzt aber nicht, warum du mit Death Note usw kommst. ^^ Hier ist es doch auch in Ordnung, dass man den Charakter OP erscheinen lässt. Und es ist auch  grundsätzlich nicht schlimm, wenn ein Shonen Charakter immer stärker wird. Es geht aber darum wie ein Autor so etwas aufbaut, wie er es darstellt und ob es nicht zu Widersprüchen kommt. 
Will er mir erst erzählen, dass der Protagonist ein absoluter Normalo/Looser ist, dann aber später alles mögliche in ihm einbaut und das Ganze einfach logisch nicht zusammenpasst, dann ist es einfach nur dämlich. Beispiel Ichigo, der ursprünglich als normaler Teenager gestartet ist und dann:



Spoiler



Erfahren wir über diesen viel später, dass er nicht nur ein Halb Shingami ist, sondern ein Halb Quincy ist und zudem auch seit seiner Geburt Hollowkräfte hat, und lediglich ein Experiment Aizens war? Klar irgendwie hat es der Autor erklärt, es wirkt aber arg konstruiert, nur um Ichigos 20 verschiedene Formen zu rechtfertigen, welche immer mal wieder verschwinden nach einmaligen Einsatz, ganz ohne Sinn. Ich verstehe mittlerweile echt gut, wieso so viele von Bleach abgesprungen sind.



Und ja mir ist bewusst,dass Langzeit Shonen ihre Probleme im Plot mit sich bringen. Siehe dieses Beispiel aus  OnePiece 



Spoiler



Es ist einfach ein riesiger Plothole, dass Sir Crocodile auf Alabasta von Luffy ohne die Gears geschlagen wird. Aber dieser dann auf dem Marineford selbst mit Doflamingo konkurrieren kann, keine Angst hat sich Akainu/Mihawk entgegen zustellen und auch sonst gut mithalten kann.



Natürlich kann man nicht über Jahre hinweg sein Universum Plothole frei halten. Trotzdem muss der Autor versuchen zumindest seine Protagonisten glaubhaft darzustellen.


----------



## -Flinx- (25. April 2016)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Trinity Seven ist ganz nett
> 
> 
> konosuba shi ni shukufuku
> ...



In folge 1 hab ich mich weg geworfen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (25. April 2016)

Moinsen,

kennt ihr einen guten Anime mit einem starken weiblichen Hauptcharkater? Also nicht unbedingt von der Stärke oder Fähigkeiten her, sondern vom Charakter. Also Charaktere wie z.B: Esdeath aus Agame ga kill oder die russin aus Black Lagoon.
Sowas meine ich, nur als Hauptcharakter


----------



## xNeo92x (25. April 2016)

@Kinguin


Spoiler



Ichigo ist kein Experiment sondern ein versehentliches Ergebnis. Aizen hatte Whitey (der Hollow Hybrid) eigentlich auf Ichigos Vater losgelassen, um die Fähigkeiten des Hollows zu testen. Er hat jedoch nicht erwartet, dass ein Quincy dazwischen kommt. 
So gesehen war die Mutter Mensch/Quincy/Hollow und der Vater Shinigami/Mensch. Und Ichigo ist alles in einem.



Gesendet von meinem Elephone P7000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (25. April 2016)

Misaki aus Kaichou wa Maid-sama, wobei das eher in Richtung Romance geht. 

Ansonsten vl Mikasa aus Attack on Titan. Erza aus Fairy Tail, Kagome/Sango aus Inuyasha, oder Saber aus Fate/Zero.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gripschi (25. April 2016)

Clare aus Claymore fiele mir noch ein.

Mikasa aus Another ist auch sehr interessant.

Sonst evtl Evangelion da sind paar "starke" Frauen bei.
Anime sowie Film.


----------



## Lee (25. April 2016)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> kennt ihr einen guten Anime mit einem starken weiblichen Hauptcharkater? Also nicht unbedingt von der Stärke oder Fähigkeiten her, sondern vom Charakter. Also Charaktere wie z.B: Esdeath aus Agame ga kill oder die russin aus Black Lagoon.
> Sowas meine ich, nur als Hauptcharakter




Alle mit female Main und nebenbei sehr gute Anime. Jedoch kaum Shounen dabei, wenn sowas gesucht wird. 

To aru kagaku no railgun
Kino no Tabi
Angel Beats 
Blood+, aber der Anfang ist zäh.
Canaan
Chihayafuru (!)
Elfen Lied
Fate Zero
Ga-Rei Zero (!)
Gunslinger Girl
Haibane Renmei
Hanasaku Iroha (!)
Kara no Kyoukai (wers mag, meins isses nich so)
Kurau, Phantom Memory
Mai-Hime und Mai-Otome
Mimi wo Sumaseba (Ghibli Movie)
Ookami Kodomo Ame to Yuki (!) (Movie)
Otome Youkai Zakuro
Seikai no Monshou und Seikai no Senki
Seitokai Yakuindomo
Shigofumi (!)
Shinsekai Yori (!!!!)
Simoun


----------



## soth (25. April 2016)

Da gibt es noch zig andere Serien und Filme mit starken, weiblichen (Haupt-)Charakteren.

Akagami no Shirayuki-hime
Akatsuki no Yona
Cowboy Bebop
Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko
Ergo Proxy
FLCL
Genshiken
GitS
Jormungand
Katanagatari
Last Exile
Macross
Mahou Shoujo Madoka
Monogatari-Serie
Paprika
Psycho-Pass
Serial Experiments Lain
Suzumiya Haruhi
Toradora
Yuru Yuri


----------



## Kinguin (25. April 2016)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> @Kinguin
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Aizen hat doch zu Ichigo im Fake Karakura Town Arc gesagt, dass dieser von Anfang an unter Aizens Bewachung stand. (also seit seiner Geburt) Also würde ich Ichigo schon als Experiment Aizens ansehen, auch wenn Ichigo natürlich durch Isshin und Masaki auf die Welt kam. Wobei mir das Ganze zu übertrieben ist, jeder Kampf, den Ichigo bestritten hat, soll perfekt von Aizen geplant gewesen sein? Seriously Kubo? 

Und White war soweit ich weiß der erste Prototyp eines Arrancars, wobei da bin ich mir nicht sicher. Könnte aber passe, immerhin versuchte Aizen schon immer die Grenze zwischen Hollow und Shinigami zu beseitigen. Theoretisch gesehen ist Ichigo dazu noch ein Vizard/Arrancar/Fullbringer. ^^



Ich warte immer noch auf die 3. Season von TG, weiß einer irgendwas dazu ?


----------



## xNeo92x (25. April 2016)

@kinguin


Spoiler



Du verwechselst da was. Arrancar waren Hollows, die durch das Hogyoku verändert wurden und Shinigami-ähnliche Kräfte bekamen. Vizards waren Shinigamis, die durch das Hogyoku verändert wurden und Hollow-ähnliche Kräfte bekommen haben. 
White war so viel ich weiß, einer der ersten Vizards, die nach der Verwandlung lange genug überlebt haben um überhaupt kämpfen zu können (Stichwort "Soul Suicide"). Isshin hat beim ersten Angriff von White angemerkt, dass das Angriffsmuster einem Shinigami ähnelt, er aber das Reiatsu eines Hollows hat.
Ichigo ist so gesehen aber kein Arrancer oder Vizard sondern eine perfekte Mischung von beidem, seit seiner Geburt. Deshalb brauchte er auch keine Injektion von Urahara, wie die anderen Vizards, weil beim kein Soul Suicide stattfand.
Was die Fullbringer angeht...die kann ich nicht wirklich verstehen. Laut Definition sind Inoue und Chad beide Fullbringer, da ihre Seelen in Kontakt mit einem Hollow kamen und sie so Fähigkeiten bekommen haben. Mehr nicht.
Aber Ichigo ist ja komplett alles in einem. Der wäre so ziemlich der beste Kandidat als nächster Soul King


----------



## Unknown_Enemy (26. April 2016)

Sagtma ich lese viele Mangas online über die Mangazone App. Aber ich habve auf arbeit fürsterlich schlechtes Internet entweder E und 3 Balken oder LTE und 0 Balken was auch kriechend langsam ist bw garnicht erst lädt)). Nun meine Frage wie ist denn das mit den Mangas downloaden?
Ich meine Wären es auf English eingescannte Mangas wäre es sicherlich illegal, aber wie sieht es da aus mit den von Fans übersetzten? 
Ich denke mir da halt, ein Japanischer verleger macht sich nicht die Mühe sowas zu verfolgen, aber ich weis es nicht. Eventuell ist es auch eine Grauzone wie mit Fangesubten Animes. Hat da wer erfahrung und kann mich etwas aufklären?
Bzw was macht ihr um unterwegs Mangas lesen zu können?


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. April 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> sagtma gibts auch paar animes wo einer vom looser quasi zum hero wird?


Nadesico, Mars Daybreak, to love-ru Trouble, das ganze Tenchi Muyo Zeugs.


FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> kennt ihr einen guten Anime mit einem starken weiblichen Hauptcharkater? Also nicht unbedingt von der Stärke oder Fähigkeiten her, sondern vom Charakter. Also Charaktere wie z.B: Esdeath aus Agame ga kill oder die russin aus Black Lagoon.
> Sowas meine ich, nur als Hauptcharakter


Bei To love-ru Trouble gibts einige ;9

Ansonsten halt Claymore, Blood+, das gehypte Fate Stay Night (Saber), Witchblade, Pumpkin Scissors, Blue Gender, Burst Angel, Spice and Wolf und insbesondere auch Madlax.


----------



## efdev (28. April 2016)

Starke Weibliche Hauptcharaktere fällt mir noch ein:
 Gurren Lagann, Medaka Box


----------



## Gripschi (28. April 2016)

Kill la Kill

Wobei Blood+ einfach Top ist. Blood C find ich auch sehr gelungen.


----------



## efdev (28. April 2016)

achso da ich gerade nach anime OPs suche:
Binbougami ga! da hast du sogar zwei weibliche Hauptcharaktere


----------



## Leob12 (28. April 2016)

Du suchst nach Openings?

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## efdev (28. April 2016)

Joar hab mal nen bisschen durchgeschaut was mir so alles gefällt, so beim durchschauen fallen mir immer wieder Anime ein die ich echt gerne geschaut hab aber die Namen direkt vergesse (mieses Namensgedächtnis )
Ich suche aber nichts bestimmtes


----------



## soth (28. April 2016)

Openings, Endings, Inserts, ist doch egal 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-07n9JsasFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OOZ1hsb8smQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t9CXmEUwvgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oAXrRWLKzko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ujg7qCoMqrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nur 5 Videos pro Post, wow.


----------



## efdev (28. April 2016)

soth schrieb:


> Inserts, ist doch egal



Dieses Wort wird mir Morgen eine menge Spaß bereiten die Lieder/Melodien in FairyTail finde ich immer mega geil und stimmig aber hab ums verrecken mit meinen Worten nicht gefunden was ich Suchte mit Inserts bin ich schon nen ganzes Stück weiter


----------



## soth (28. April 2016)

Du suchst wahrscheinlich die Bezeichnungen Insert Songs und Image/Charakter Songs. Die meisten Info-Seiten haben quasi alles zu den Filmen und Serien(-Staffeln) gelistet.
Zu den meisten Animes gibt es auch OSTs.


----------



## efdev (28. April 2016)

Richtig und Dank dir hab ich das jetzt auch gefunden vorher kam ich irgendwie nicht darauf


----------



## soth (28. April 2016)

Kennst du sicherlich: AniDB Dort sollte theoretisch alles eingetragen sein.


----------



## Leob12 (28. April 2016)

Also Netoge und Sakamoto sind beides richtig lustige Animes xD 
Besonders Sakamoto ist einfach nur absurd.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## _maxe (5. Mai 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Also Netoge und Sakamoto sind beides richtig lustige Animes xD
> Besonders Sakamoto ist einfach nur absurd.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



Netoge steht auch schon auf meiner Liste. Aber bevor ich damit Anfange muss erstmal Space-Dandy geschaut werden, der ist echt göttlich


----------



## Leob12 (5. Mai 2016)

Netoge ist schon in Ordnung, aber warte noch etwas bis mehr Folgen draußen sind.


----------



## HighEnd111 (16. Mai 2016)

Servus, ich brauch mal wieder ein wenig Hilfe bei ner Entscheidung... ich hab Bock auf nen neuen Anime ^^

Ich hab bereits folgende angeschaut:
Elfen Lied
Code Geass
Loveless
Inu Yasha (bis Folge 103, mach ich grad mal ne kleine Pause)
Sword Art Online

und bei Katekyo Hitman Reborn hab ich auch mal rein geschaut, ist aber nicht so meins...

Was suche ich? Einen guten Anime mit ähnlichem Zeichenstil wie Code Geass, Inu Yasha oder SAO und ebenso eindrucksvoller Musik wie bei den o.g. Animes. Story sollte ebenfalls nicht zu inhaltslos sein, wenig Füllmaterial.

Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber irgendwas hält mich davon ab, Deathnote zu schauen, daher bitte ich vorerst von der Empfehlung dieses Anime abzusehen.

Ich freu mich über jede Empfehlung


----------



## Noxxphox (16. Mai 2016)

ich bin versucht bleach anzufangen nachdem ich nen bisher ganz amüsantes handygamr zocke. auch was ich bisher mitbekomm hab vom manga soll das ja nicht schlecht sein.
nur ist mir beim etwas informieren aufgefallen das das anscheinend kreuz und quer ist sprich nen teil folge 1-30 ein thema behandelt dan zich verschiedene zwischendrin und dann wieder das erste. ist es wirklich so schlimm? kennt sich da wer ausbei bleach?


----------



## Leob12 (16. Mai 2016)

Schau Inuyasha The Final Act, er ist großartig 
HunterxHunter
No Game No Life 
One Out --> die beiden gehen eher in die Richtung von Code Geass mit Lelouch, beide haben einen Hauptcharakter der einfach extrem schlau ist bzw einfach besser als der Rest. One Outs beschäftigt sich mit Baseball, nur mal als Vorwarnung. 
Mahouka Kuokou no Rettusei
Noragami
Owari no Seraph 
Zankyou no Terror



Noxxphox schrieb:


> ich bin versucht bleach anzufangen nachdem ich nen bisher ganz amüsantes handygamr zocke. auch was ich bisher mitbekomm hab vom manga soll das ja nicht schlecht sein.
> nur ist mir beim etwas informieren aufgefallen das das anscheinend kreuz und quer ist sprich nen teil folge 1-30 ein thema behandelt dan zich verschiedene zwischendrin und dann wieder das erste. ist es wirklich so schlimm? kennt sich da wer ausbei bleach?


Einfach googeln damit du die Filler-Folgen herausfindest, und dann einfach der Reihe nach, wie bei anderen Animes ebenfalls^^


----------



## efdev (16. Mai 2016)

Big Order 
Strike the Blood 
Blood Lad 

Wer was ruhiges irgendwie auch lustiges sucht --> Flying Witch sehr angenehm bisher zu schauen


----------



## Noxxphox (16. Mai 2016)

naja ich hab bisher nochnix solanges geguckt. 366 folgen, das längste war bisher 25 folgen und auch ohne wirkliche filler^^. dachte ich wage mich mal an was langwierigeres ran.
naja war halt iritiert weil irgendwie ein thema/ story anscheinend von 1- 2x geht dann bei 1xx-1xx weiter geht und später irgendwo bei 200 nochmal kurz aufkommt und dann zu ende ist.
das war halt dieser wtf moment wo ich mich fragte warum man das nicht mit einmal behandelt. ich meine der manga wird ja wohl kaum so hin und her springen und komplet aus der story gerissene volumes in ne story bzw nen storyteil einschieben.

das einzige was ich länger geguckt hab, solanges aufbtele5 damals lief, war dbz aber auch nicht soooo  regelmäsig. daher hab ich ehrlich kein dunst bisher wie so fillerfolgen aussehen^^ glaub hab nochnie eine erlebt


----------



## efdev (16. Mai 2016)

Wenn du unbedingt mal filler sehen willst kann ich dir Naruto Shippuden empfehlen


----------



## Noxxphox (16. Mai 2016)

öh nein ich binkein freund von naruto und one piece. bevorbne diskusion ausbricht warum, ich weisbes nicht mir gefällts einfach nicht.
ich bin halt mit dbz grosgeworden und schaus mir heut noch gerne an bzw auch die nachfolger. jedem das seine.
und ich war nie auf filler aus, aber hab schon gehört das naruto teilweise mehr filler als alles andere hat


----------



## Leob12 (16. Mai 2016)

Ich sehe keinen Zusammenhang zwischen "mit DBZ aufgewachsen zu sein" und OP/Naruto nicht zu mögen.


----------



## Noxxphox (16. Mai 2016)

ich hab nie gesagt das das ein direkter grund ist.
mir gefallen die beiden andren einfach nicht fairy tail hat jedoch meine aufmerksamkwit auf aich gezogen. ich glaub das guck ich sogar vor bleach. wenn ich die beiden nehme sind das über 500 folgen, daran dürfte ich einige zeit zu gucken habn... xD


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Mai 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> naja ich hab bisher nochnix solanges geguckt. 366 folgen, das längste war bisher 25 folgen und auch ohne wirkliche filler^^. dachte ich wage mich mal an was langwierigeres ran.
> naja war halt iritiert weil irgendwie ein thema/ story anscheinend von 1- 2x geht dann bei 1xx-1xx weiter geht und später irgendwo bei 200 nochmal kurz aufkommt und dann zu ende ist.


Da würde ich einfach mal Gundam Seed und das Sequel Gundam SEED Destiny empfehlen.
Sind 2x 50 Folgen...

Richtig schön spannend und dramaturgisch, schöne Story.

Kannst aber auch Gundam 00 dir anschauen.
Von Gundam AGE rate ich ab.
Es gibt aber auch noch andere, etwas längere Animes, die nicht soo bekannt sind und nicht zum üblichen 08/15 Standardkram gehören.

z.B.
Yū Yū Hakusho
Rekka no Honoo
Hitman Reborn


Oder mal was nicht 'Fighting Shounen' ist:
Blood+
Cardcaptor Sakura
Monster
Cross Game
Ginga Eiyuu Densetsu
12 Kingdoms
City Hunter
Glass no Kamen (2005) (nicht das 1986er Teil)
Rurouni Kenshin
You're under Arrest
Patlabor
Hayate


Oder mal 'nen aktuellen Fighting Shounen:
World Trigger

Oder was klassisches:
Saber Rider and the Star Sherriffs




efdev schrieb:


> Wenn du unbedingt mal filler sehen willst kann ich dir Naruto Shippuden empfehlen


Und wieder geht das gerede über diesen 08/15 Standard Mist los...

Es gibt auch noch andere Dinge, die lang und interessant sind, außer den 5 Standard Fighting Shounen Teilen...


----------



## Noxxphox (18. Mai 2016)

ein grosteil davon steht schon auf meiner liste^^
aber aktuel bin ich seit gestern an bleach dran, hab jetzt 5folgen geguckt und muss sagen es ist echt ned schlecht bisher. vor allem das design ist für das alter garnedma so schlecht, da gibts durchaus schlechtere, das muss man dem anime lassen.

vor allem find ich die eng dub version sehr gut. die sprecher sprechen deutlich das sogar jemand wie ich mit nicht dem besten englisch quasi alles versteht. nur find ich den einsatz der musik ab und an etwas unpassend bzw zu laut sodas manchmal n paar worte verloren gehen von ner konversation.

ma schaun ob die begeisterung anhält^^ bisher muss ich echt sagen gefällts mir (kenne durch das handygame schon so die wichtigsten fakten bis zumretten von rukia, aber das sind halt nur stücke von den wichtigsten konversationen und nix zwischendrin)

mercy stefan waren doch 2 3 animes dabei die mir nochnix sagten aber mal interesant klingen, kommen auch mal auch die watchlist  
nur dürfte ich mit bleach seinen 366 folgen + filme etwas beschäftigt sein^^. 366 * 24min sind immerhin n paar stündchen


----------



## Lee (18. Mai 2016)

Bei Bleach fallen locker 100 folgen durch Filler raus, keine Sorge 
Und an sich kann man auch nach EP60 oder so aufhören finde ich!


----------



## efdev (18. Mai 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und wieder geht das gerede über diesen 08/15 Standard Mist los...
> 
> Es gibt auch noch andere Dinge, die lang und interessant sind, außer den 5 Standard Fighting Shounen Teilen...



Das ist mir bewusst und das war auch kein Kompliment für Filler Shippuden 
(wobei ich die meisten Namen von Anime ziemlich schnell wieder vergesse echt nervig )


----------



## Noxxphox (18. Mai 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Bei Bleach fallen locker 100 folgen durch Filler raus, keine Sorge
> Und an sich kann man auch nach EP60 oder so aufhören finde ich!



 mal gucken, bin jetzt bei folge 7 und für heute is sense, will noch bissl manga lesen^^.
bin mal gespannt obs weiterhin so interesant bleibt. gegen filler an sich hab ich ja nix soweit es irgendwo noch was mitnder story zu tun hat bzw darüber infomriert. aber was ich teilweise an filler bei so manchen anime gelesen hab was absolut nix mit der story zu tun hat, ist schon einfach nur nervig. da könnten sie sichs geld fürs animiern echt sparen. weil mit sonem gefillere findet man bestimt ned mehr fans als wenn mans weglässt.
jedoch weis mans bei der erstaustrahlung ja nicht ob die jetzige folge filler ist oder nicht, so verdienen die wahrscheinlich nen schweinegeld weswegen sich die filler lohnen.


----------



## Leob12 (18. Mai 2016)

Ich hab mir vor ein paar Tagen auf Empfehlung im Forum meines Vertrauens wieder ein paar Mangas bestellt: 
Breaker New Waves 2 und 3 
Blue Exorcist 1 (war das letzte auf Lager --> haben will^^) 
Vinland Saga 7 und 8. 
Old Boy 1 und 2. 

Vagabond hätte ich mir auch zugelegt, die ersten Bände sind aber auf Amazon nicht verfügbar. 

Jetzt warte ich noch auf den 3. BTOOOM! Sammelschuber mit den Bänden 7, 8 und 9, und auf Attack on Titan. 
Band 14 erscheint ja noch im Mai, dann warte ich bis Band 15 da ist und bestell mir auch da den Sammelschuber mit den 5 neuesten Bänden. 
Tokyo Ghoul hab ich auch seit Band 11 Pause. Da kam Band 13 gerade mal raus, werde vermutlich auch noch etwas warten.



> absolut nix mit der story zu tun hat, ist schon einfach nur nervig. da könnten sie sichs geld fürs animiern echt sparen. weil mit sonem gefillere findet man bestimt ned mehr fans als wenn mans weglässt.
> jedoch weis mans bei der erstaustrahlung ja nicht ob die jetzige folge filler ist oder nicht, so verdienen die wahrscheinlich nen schweinegeld weswegen sich die filler lohnen.


Also Filler können schon unterschiedliche Gründe haben. 
Der ursprüngliche war meines Wissens einfach dass man den Anime nicht pausieren muss, wenn man dem Manga zu nahe kommt. War zum Beispiel bei One Piece öfters der Fall. 
Bei Naruto gibts dieses Problem seit November 2014 nicht mehr, da endete der Manga nämlich. Da kann man ruhig vom Ausquetschen sprechen, mehr ist das nämlich nicht. 
Filler lohnen sich also schon, wenn auch nur bei den dicken Brocken. 

Ich hab nichts gegen Filler per se wenn sie gut gemacht sind, oder einfach eingestreut werden sodass eine komplette Folge nicht 100% canon ist. Naruto ist da das Gegenteil, da habe ich das Interesse verloren. Ich kenne die Handlung, und sehe mir nur Kämpfe bzw Ausschnitte derer auf Youtube an (z.B. Guy vs Madara).


----------



## Noxxphox (19. Mai 2016)

das mein ich ja ist es informativ für die story oderne nebenstory die q 2 sachen der hauptstory aufklärt find ich das volkommen in ordnung.
aber was ich so gelesen habe das bei naruto twilweise quasi volkomm sinlose filler dein sind um den anime zu strecken zur gewinmaximierung find ich einfach nur... ja ... ein armutszeugnis.
kla wenn son zugpferd was ordentlich geld scheffelt weg ist, ists scheise für die sender und alle die daran arbeiten, aber alles hat nunmal ein ende und dann muss man sich eben an was neues setzten.

bin am überlegen auch mal mit berserk weiterzumachen. hab die ersten 3 folgen geguckt und dann verworfen, da ich zu dem zeitpunkt einfach viel mehr lust auf was lustiges hatte und hab dann highschool dxd geguckt. 
berserk gibts ja auch schon ewig, 1989 wenn ich mich nicht irre. na wenn ich das anfange zu lesen ist das wahrscheinlich wie bei bleach 70+ volumes xD
yeay ba bababa ich freu mich drauf^^

bin mal gespannt wenn der hundred anime komplet draus ist und ichn mir angucke ob er so witzig wie der manga ist^^ da freu ich mich sehr drauf. würd ja jetzt schon gucken, aber mit meinem gedächnis hab ich immer das prob das ich dann die folge der woche vorher gleich nochmal gucken kann weil ich sonst kp mehr hab um was es geht. kennt noch wer das problem oder bin ich alleine damit?

welches forum ist denn da dein forum des vertrauens? suche schon lönger nach nem guten anime/ manga forum. nur sind bei den meisten irgendwie zu viele idioten die dumme antworten geben unterwegs.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Mai 2016)

Also falls hier jemand  Koutetsujou no Kabaneri schauen möchte:
Macht es nicht jetzt!

Wartet, *bis alle Folgen draußen sind* und plant die ~4h für die Marathon Session ein...

Das macht das ganze noch besser, optimal wäre es natürlich, wenn man alle Folgen ohne OP/ED schauen könnte.


Oh und schaut euch auch mal beide Folgen Emma an.
Für jemanden, der auf Romance steht, sehr empfehlenswert. Und auch wer nicht drauf steht, trotzdem anschauen!


----------



## Leob12 (20. Mai 2016)

Wieder ein toller Cliffhanger am Ende?^^


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Mai 2016)

ja so manchen anime ohne jedes mal das opening wär schon nice.
ich meinebes gibt welche die sind echt gut von der animation wie von der musik.
dann gibts aber auch wieder die wo de einfach nur örobierst zu überklicken und den punkt suchst wann der anime endlich beginnt.
solln dienzeit lieber in den anime stecken und bisslnstrecken/ ausführlicher xD


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Mai 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wieder ein toller Cliffhanger am Ende?^^


Yep...


----------



## Leob12 (20. Mai 2016)

Dann werde ich noch etwas warten^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Mai 2016)

Deswegen sagte ich ja, dass man das erst schauen sollte, wenn alle Folgen draußen sind 
Ist die Enttäuschung übers Ende kleiner 

PS: Schau dir mal die englische Liebesgeschichte EMMA (oder Emmas englische Liebesgeschichte??)
Auf japanisch: Eikoku Koi Monogatari Emma + Eikoku Koi Monogatari Molders Hen (Mölders Arc)


----------



## Leob12 (20. Mai 2016)

Naja ich habe die Cliffhanger bisher auch überlebt^^

Re Zero gefällt mir immer besser, der MC ist lustig, vor allem weil er oft doch überraschend reagiert. 
Das Loli-Girl ist auch lustig und generell bin ich gespannt wie es weitergeht und wie die Fragen beantwortet werden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (20. Mai 2016)

Ich habe Re Zero zu Anfang ungerechtfertigt auf die Seite geschoben und als weiteres 08/15 abgeschoben, ähnlich wie Hundred jetzt. Der MC erinnert mich ehrlich gesagt an Rintarou von Steins Gate. Die Exekution ist erstaunlicher weise gorry als es vom Art Design vermuten lässt. Ähnlich zu higurashi. Andere Animes von der Season muss ich mir noch anschauen. Btw. den Gintama Hype mal verfolgt. Ich kappiere ehrlich gesagt nur die Highlights auf Youtube aber den Grossteil noch nicht...


----------



## Leob12 (20. Mai 2016)

Das Kartoffelschälen war bei Re Zero echt lustig^^ Und der Zynismus der beiden Maids passt auch. Guter Anime bisher. Dachte das wird so ein Harem-Ding, aber nö, der Anime hat viele gute und interessante Aspekte. Bisher ne Überraschung.


----------



## soth (21. Mai 2016)

ReZero hält eine gute Balance zwischen offensichtlicher und überraschender Plotentwicklung. Das der Anime gut wird hat sich schon in der ersten Folge abgezeichnet.
Bei Kabaneri war schon zu Beginn klar, dass es Attack on Titan - Zombie Version wird. 

Für Gintama braucht es exztensives Wissen über Japan ... ansonsten versteht man nur die Hälfte, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Leob12 (21. Mai 2016)

soth schrieb:


> ReZero hält eine gute Balance zwischen offensichtlicher und überraschender Plotentwicklung. Das der Anime gut wird hat sich schon in der ersten Folge abgezeichnet.
> Bei Kabaneri war schon zu Beginn klar, dass es Attack on Titan - Zombie Version wird.
> 
> Für Gintama braucht es exztensives Wissen über Japan ... ansonsten versteht man nur die Hälfte, wenn überhaupt.


Naja Re Zero hätte auch enttäuschen können.


----------



## soth (21. Mai 2016)

Er kann es immer noch ... die Wahrscheinlichkeit halte ich nur für gering.


----------



## Noxxphox (22. Mai 2016)

hab bei bleach mit episode 33 grade meinen erstenfiiller hinter mir und muss sagen:
wtf anstatt geld für siwas auszugeben weil man den manga einholt sollte man lieber pausen machn.

ich werd in zukunft fillerfolgen definitiv auslassen ich meine die folge war brutalst unnötig. jetzt weis ich warum jeder filler hast.

meine frage ist jetzt: einzelne fillerfolgen dürften ziemlich zusammenhanglos sein, was ist aber wenn sich das über z.b. 30 folgen rein fillee hinwegzieht, hat der kompltette filler dann ne 30 folgen lange gesamtstory oder sind das 30 absolut von einander getrennte von der story unabhängige folgen?
Edit: frage geklärt als ich beim weiteren informieren über die filler bei bleach darüber gestolpert bin das es ganze filler arcs gibt, wie den um die bounts.

bleach 45% fillerfolgen. und kch dachte schon ich gucke monate daran, aber dann fallen ja schon über 150 raus wenn die fillerarcs nicht in irgendeinerweise sinvoll sind auser nice to know. naja ev guck ich mir die filler arc's nach beenden der hauptstory an, weil z.b. das mit den bounts ist ev ein nice to know. nur find ich das mitten in der story für total be..... *zensur*.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Mai 2016)

Was guckt ihr auf Crunchyroll gerade??

Bei mir sind es 3 Serien:



Denki Gai, Witzig mit einer Prise Erotik 
Everything Flows - She an her Cat, ganz anders als andere Animes, eher Emotional und es geht um sie und ihre Katze und meistens aus der Erzählperspektive der Katze.
Etotama, Ein Junge bekommt besuch von Götterbotinnen und den Rest könnt ihr euch denken, besonders die eine ist sehr Anhänglich. 


Beendet habe ich bis jetzt:


RWBY
Fate Kaleid
Non Non Biyori
Rokka
Galileo
Comical Psychosomatic Medicine


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Mai 2016)

auch crynch guck ich aktuel nix. die haben bleach glaub ich ja auch garned^^
danach ev wieder was was die habn. 
geguckt hab ich bisher dort glaub ich nur: strike the blood

aber bis ich was anderes als bleach gucken kann dürfts etwas dauern, bin erst bei folge 48 und es sind imemrhin 201 folgen selbst ohne filler^^. pause einlegen kommt bei meinem katastrophalen gedächnis leider nicht in frage weil ich sonst 99% vergessen habe und quasi nach bereits einer woche neu anfang kann. wenn das zeug ned frisch im gedächnis bleibt hab ichn prob xD


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Mai 2016)

Bleach haben sie schon aber bei mir steht in meiner Region nicht verfügbar aufgrund Lizenzbeschränkungen.


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Mai 2016)

ich gucks auf anemiheaven mit eng dub. muss sagen die sprechen wirklich deutlich bisher. also manchmal haste echt probs bei den duns weil imemr wieder musik, nuscheln oder ne komische aussprache (selten mal nen akzent) dazwischenfunken. bei bleach garnicht^^
besonders geil infinite stratos eng dub die deutsche. einfach der klische deutsche nur mit wnglischer ausprache, voll im hitlerstyle, mit geroltem r und der rest der für ihn typisch war und dem nachdruck. und das ganze mit ner frauenstimme, ich bin bei der ihren ersten sätzen so abgebrochen vor lachen weil das so ungewohnt und witzig klingt^^. kann ich nur jedem empfehln sich wenigstens derer ihre ausschnitte ausm anime auf youtube anzugucken. (der name war glaub laura bohdwig)


----------



## Leob12 (24. Mai 2016)

Auf CR gar nichts, da mir das Angebot noch immer nicht groß/gut genug ist.
Derzeit sitze ich an Bleach (um 140, natürlich ohne Filler), Sakamoto desu ga?, Re Zero, Kiznaiver und Btooom.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Mai 2016)

Kennt jemand einen Online Shop der Animes und Mangas verkauft mit einer grossen Auswahl??? 

Habe mir mal diese beiden Filme gekauft aber bin mir nicht so sicher ob sie gut sind, keine Sorge Beleg noch da und habe es nicht geöffnet.

- The Garden of Words, habe es mir mal auf Animehaven angeschaut und sagt mir nach der hälfte des Films nicht zu.
- Tränen der Erinnerung - Only Yesterday, finde ich dort nicht aber wie ist der Film denn so? Studio Ghibli Filme habe ich bis jetzt immer gut gefunden.

EDIT: Habe Everything Flows - She and Her Cat nach 4 Folgen durch ist kurz, aber trauriges Ende.  Die "Serie" stammt wie Garden of Words von Makoto Shinkai, bis dahin kannte ich ihn nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (25. Mai 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen Online Shop der Animes und Mangas verkauft mit einer grossen Auswahl???
> 
> Habe mir mal diese beiden Filme gekauft aber bin mir nicht so sicher ob sie gut sind, keine Sorge Beleg noch da und habe es nicht geöffnet.
> 
> ...


Du bist doch Schweizer? wog.ch und ansonsten auf toppreise gehen


----------



## Lee (26. Mai 2016)

Also Garden of Words/Kotonoha no Niwa ist ein super Film, den anderen kenn ich nicht! Ist halt ruhiges slice of life, den Stil muss man mögen. Mal Anime fernab von dem ganzen Klischeekram den man sonst immer sieht.


----------



## Kinguin (26. Mai 2016)

Habe jetzt endlich mal die letzten paar Chapter von OP nachgeholt und denke mir nur so Wtf ist der Autor eigentlich auf Drogentrip? ^^


----------



## Leob12 (26. Mai 2016)

Wieso?^^ Ist endlich mal wieder dieses übertriebene, fantastische Element dass mir auf Punk Hazard und Dressrosa gefehlt hat.


----------



## Kinguin (26. Mai 2016)

Finde es ja auch cool , diese Anspielungen einfach auf Märchen, Disney und das Ganze gemischt mit Blutopfergaben    Die Vinsmokes sind imo auch recht cool, auch wenn ich eher mit klassischen Assassinen gerechnet habe.


----------



## Noxxphox (27. Mai 2016)

also fälltndas noch wem auf bei bleach das die kämpfe derber schwanzvergleich sind?
ich meine dbz die powern sich 1 2mal up und dann jibbed auf die fresse, bleach ist:
ichigo released zengetsu, gegner released was, powern sich beide ab, redepause, beide power sich wieder up, jeder feuert mal ne spezialatacke, ichigo beschwört bankai, gegner powert sich aufs gleiche mas ab, beide machen ne spezialatacke (z.b. ichigo vom bankai), beide fallen um

das war bei den meisten grosen kämpfen bisher so (nicht nur bei ichigo) das sich mehr aufgepuscht als gekämpft wird, order kommt nur mir das im vergleich zu anderen solchen animes wie dbz so vor?


----------



## Leob12 (27. Mai 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Finde es ja auch cool , diese Anspielungen einfach auf Märchen, Disney und das Ganze gemischt mit Blutopfergaben    Die Vinsmokes sind imo auch recht cool, auch wenn ich eher mit klassischen Assassinen gerechnet habe.



Klassisch inwiefern? Im Sinne von OP?^^ 
War doch klar dass die Sanji Geschwister auch irgendeine "Macke" haben. So ganz ernst sind ja kaum welche Figuren gemeint. Wobei man auch sagen muss das man bei Rob Lucci auch nicht geahnt hat was das für ein Monster wird. 
Ein klassischer Assassine ist doch viel zu langweilig für OP^^ und dann gleich ne ganze "Nation" davon?


----------



## Kinguin (27. Mai 2016)

Naja ich dachte halt an die CP9 mit ihren Anzügen, und dann eben ausgestattet mit versteckten Klingen, Giften usw. Stattdessen kriegen wir  auf wasser laufende, königliche Capeträger mit Beinamen ala Pink, Green oder eben Black.   Bei den Namen war man auch richtig kreativ, 5 Geschwister und dann einfach nach Zahlen benannt. 
Stark sind sie aber sicherlich. ^^ Sonst wäre BigMom nicht interessiert, und die scheint auch heftige Fähigkeiten mit sich zu bringen.


----------



## Leob12 (27. Mai 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Naja ich dachte halt an die CP9 mit ihren Anzügen, und dann eben ausgestattet mit versteckten Klingen, Giften usw. Stattdessen kriegen wir  auf wasser laufende, königliche Capeträger mit Beinamen ala Pink, Green oder eben Black.   Bei den Namen war man auch richtig kreativ, 5 Geschwister und dann einfach nach Zahlen benannt.
> Stark sind sie aber sicherlich. ^^ Sonst wäre BigMom nicht interessiert, und die scheint auch heftige Fähigkeiten mit sich zu bringen.



Sie haben aber spezielle Technologie zur Verfügung, mit ein Grund für das Interesse von Big Mom. 

Big Mom erinnert mich irgendwie an Kokoro in groß xD
So ganz kann ich sie nicht ernst nehmen, zumindest im Vergleich zu den anderen Yokou. Bin gespannt wie es weitergeht. Viele weibliche Antagonisten hatten wir ja noch nicht, die von Luffy ausgeschaltet wurden. Wobei ich trotzdem nicht auf einen Alles oder nichts-Kampf setze, da sollte Luffy nämlich keine Chance haben.
Mein Tipp bleibt ne Art Geiselnahme und Flucht. Pudding ist ja begeistert davon wenn sie Luffy und Chopper mit Süßigkeiten versorgen kann, Sanji ist ja sowieso schon wieder hin und weg, hätte also für beide Seiten Vorteile. Aber da gibts halt noch Big Mom und die Vinsmokes. Mal sehen was Oda da geplant hat.


----------



## Kinguin (28. Mai 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Sie haben aber spezielle Technologie zur Verfügung, mit ein Grund für das Interesse von Big Mom.





Spoiler



Das auch, aber wäre es nur die Technologie würde sie wohl eher die Vinsmokes gefangen nehmen bzw töten lassen und sich dann ihrer Errungenschaften annehmen. Allerdings sieht sie diese Familie wohl bis zu einem bestimmten  Punkt als ebenwürdig an, was aber nicht verwunderlich ist, siehe die Marine vs Germa66. Aber irgendwie auch seltsam, wo sie doch gleichzeitig Zutritt zur Reverie haben.  Bin jedenfalls echt gespannt, wie sich die Sache mit dem Vater sowie die Geschwistern Ichiji usw bzw der ganze Arc entwickeln wird. Mit Aladdin haben wir ja auch bereits erfahren, dass Jimbei wieder eine wichtige Rolle spielen wird. Aber gut war sowieso klar, und dann hat Luffy gleich nach dem Arc ein neues Crewmitglied. 

Was die Mutternatur betrifft, naja sie hat halt eine ganz schöne Schraube locker.  Ich könnte mir als weitere Märchenanlehnung vorstellen, dass sie ihre Untertanen einfach nur mit Süßigkeiten durchfüttert, und dann später heimlich vernascht. Deshalb will sie alle Rassen vereinen und ins "Traumland" schicken. Btw ich finde auch ihre Top3 angeteaserten Kommandanten interessant, optisch erinnern sie stark an diverse Märchencharakter. Bin mal auf deren Teufelskräfte gespannt. ^^


----------



## Gripschi (28. Juni 2016)

Hab mir mal die ersten Folgen von Seraph of the End angeschaut, kann damit leider nix anfangen. Sagt mir nicht zu.

Kabeneri dagegen genau mein Fall. Jedenfalls meistens.

Grad Kill la Kill nochmal angefangen, für was hat man die Blu Ray 

Tri Gun könnt ich auch nochmal schauen. Der war auch gut .

Aktuell überlege ich mir den Manga von Sidonia zuzulegen.

Bakuman sollt ich den Rest mal holen.

Ik weß net. Schlimm schlimm.


----------



## Leob12 (28. Juni 2016)

Schau dir Re Zero an.


----------



## efdev (28. Juni 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Schau dir Re Zero an.



oh ja absolute empfehlung Kreygasm


----------



## Gripschi (29. Juni 2016)

Sieht sehr interessant aus.

Hab mal in die 1. Folge reingeschaut.

Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Leob12 (29. Juni 2016)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Sieht sehr interessant aus.
> 
> Hab mal in die 1. Folge reingeschaut.
> 
> Danke für den Tipp


Bleibt auf dem Niveau 
Bester Anime der Spring Season. Überraschend, hätte ich nicht erwartet.


----------



## Hänschen (29. Juni 2016)

Ich habe zufällig Knights of Sidonia auf Netflix (ist exklusiv, japanisch mit Untertiteln  aber es gibt auch ein paar (japanische) DVDs scheinbar) entdeckt und ich bin doch sehr begeistert - kann ich nur jedem ans Herz legen 

Vielleicht kommt die dritte Staffel dieses Jahr raus.


----------



## Amon (1. Juli 2016)

Ich guck gerade was altes aber feines. Apreggio of Blue Steel.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (1. Juli 2016)

Moi Leute die Summer Season ist wohl auch vor der Türschwelle sieht jedenfalls gut aus. 

Viele Manga Adoptionen die ich teilweise schon gelesen habe :]


----------



## Noxxphox (1. Juli 2016)

Hab mit SAO und Log Horizon 2 Animes im MMO Style geguckt und muss sagen ich finds geil. Son Nervgear oder in siner welt landen wie in Log Horizon wäre schön geil 
Was wäre noch so im Gamestyle empfehlenswert?
Bisher habe ich SAO, No Game No Life und Accel World (denke man kanns schon dazuzählen) geguckt. Log Horizon gucke ich grad staffel 1 und bin bei Folge 20 und finds bisher nicht schlecht. Zumal mal nen Denker und kein klassischer Fighter im Mittelpunkt steht. 

In dem Genre steht bei mir noch Overlord auf der Liste, dann hab ich aber nix mehr.


----------



## Leob12 (1. Juli 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> Hab mit SAO und Log Horizon 2 Animes im MMO Style geguckt und muss sagen ich finds geil. Son Nervgear oder in siner welt landen wie in Log Horizon wäre schön geil
> Was wäre noch so im Gamestyle empfehlenswert?
> Bisher habe ich SAO, No Game No Life und Accel World (denke man kanns schon dazuzählen) geguckt. Log Horizon gucke ich grad staffel 1 und bin bei Folge 20 und finds bisher nicht schlecht. Zumal mal nen Denker und kein klassischer Fighter im Mittelpunkt steht.
> 
> In dem Genre steht bei mir noch Overlord auf der Liste, dann hab ich aber nix mehr.


Btooom eventuell? Geht auch in die Richtung.

Oder Is it wrong to try to pick up girls in a dungeon? 
Re Zero, falls nicht schon gesehen geht auch in diese Richtung. 
Death Parade würde mir auch noch einfallen.


----------



## Noxxphox (2. Juli 2016)

Is it wrong to try to pick up girls in a dungeon?  hab ich ganz vergessen aufzuzählen^^ den fand ich echt super, ich hoffe das der anime da weitergeführt wird. der manga ist onlione leider nochnicht soweit was ich bisher gelesen habe
sowas öfters als anime/manga fänd ich super^^ deine empfehlungen werde ich mir anschauen, re zero ist doch im mom im release wenn ich nicht falsch liege. da warte ich mal bisses fertig drausen ist. das mitm 1 woche abstand für jede folge ist nicht so meins, da vergess ich zuviel wieder


----------



## Leob12 (3. Juli 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> Is it wrong to try to pick up girls in a dungeon?  hab ich ganz vergessen aufzuzählen^^ den fand ich echt super, ich hoffe das der anime da weitergeführt wird. der manga ist onlione leider nochnicht soweit was ich bisher gelesen habe
> sowas öfters als anime/manga fänd ich super^^ deine empfehlungen werde ich mir anschauen, re zero ist doch im mom im release wenn ich nicht falsch liege. da warte ich mal bisses fertig drausen ist. das mitm 1 woche abstand für jede folge ist nicht so meins, da vergess ich zuviel wieder



Von Dungeon ist der Light Novel höchst erfolgreich und soweit ich weiß auch die Vorlage für den Anime.

Ach ja:
Die erste Episode von Berserk ist richtig stark!


----------



## Noxxphox (3. Juli 2016)

ja muss mal anfangen die novels zu lesen zu den mangas die zu früh endeten. Black Bullet der Novel ist ned schlecht, aber bin nochnicht soooo weit, mal schauen ob sichs hält.

Sagtma ich hab nen bei nem Manga dieses Kurzpreview auf Myanimelist gelesen und es klang nicht schlecht, jedoch finde ich den nicht mehr. auch erinere ich mich absolut nicht mehr an den namen aber ca. an den inhalt des previews.
Es spielt in einer Fantasywelt in der man Drachen zähmen/ reiten kann/muss. der Protagonist hat irgendwie einen komischen Drachen der dauerhaft da ist und die Gestalt einer jungen hübschen Frau annimmt.

Kennt das wer? es klingt auf jedenfalls irgendwie lustig weswegen ich es mir mal anschauen wollte.

Edit: ich bleib bei kleinschreibungs in zukunft-.- halber text rot und ich gab mir massig mühe es ordentlich zu schreiben


----------



## efdev (3. Juli 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ach ja:
> Die erste Episode von Berserk ist richtig stark!



Geht so die Art gefällt mir einfach nicht da hat das gute alte Berserk irgendwie mehr Charme 

Und keine Angst Noxx du hast schon schlechtere Texte geschrieben 

Der Manga könnte "Seikoku no Dragonar" sein ist aber keine Junge Frau sondern eher ein kleines Mädchen


----------



## Noxxphox (3. Juli 2016)

jaaaa genau den meinte ich 
gut kleines mädchen, junge frau^^ da war mein gedächnis falsch, aber du hast mir ja trotzdem weiterhelfen können  merci


----------



## Leob12 (3. Juli 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Geht so die Art gefällt mir einfach nicht da hat das gute alte Berserk irgendwie mehr Charme
> 
> Und keine Angst Noxx du hast schon schlechtere Texte geschrieben
> 
> Der Manga könnte "Seikoku no Dragonar" sein ist aber keine Junge Frau sondern eher ein kleines Mädchen


Ich hab letztes Jahr die neuen Filme gesehen, und fand sie toll. 
Der alte Berserk Anime ist relativ schlecht gealtert finde ich.


----------



## Amon (3. Juli 2016)

Hat wer von euch Highschool of the Dead gesehen und kann mir sagen ob das taugt?


----------



## Leob12 (4. Juli 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Hat wer von euch Highschool of the Dead gesehen und kann mir sagen ob das taugt?


Wenn dir die Kombination Harem+Ecchi+Zombie+Splatter zusagt, dann ja. 
Optisch ist der Anime in Ordnung, Musik geht auch klar und wenn man nicht allzu viel nachdenkt und hinterfragt, kann der Anime auch unterhalten. 
Ecchi und Blut bekommst du genug zu sehen, wer sich damit anfreunden kann, bekommt was er sucht. Wer nach einer tiefgründigen Story sucht, die abgeschlossen ist, der wird enttäuscht werden. Der Anime deckt nur den Beginn der Story ab, und war im Prinzip dazu da, die Vorlage (Ob Light Novel oder Manga weiß ich nicht) zu pushen, und das hat man definitiv geschafft.


----------



## Booman90 (4. Juli 2016)

Hab jetzt am Wochenende mal den alten Berserk Anime anfangen und muss sagen, dass ich den Soundtrack ziemlich feiere, selbst das etwas fremdsschämende Intro find ich mega gut. Der altbackene Zeichenziel find ich auch super, der hat irgendwie was.


----------



## Gripschi (4. Juli 2016)

Schaut euch ruhig mal Berserk Redux an. Hat einer sich die Mühe gemacht und Serie sowie neue Filme zusammen geschnitten und Ton sowie Farben angeglichen.

Ist aber nur auf Youtube.

Den neuen Berserk muss ich mir mal anschauen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Juli 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ach ja:
> Die erste Episode von Berserk ist richtig stark!


Aber soweit ich gesehen habe, kaum mehr als ein Remake...


----------



## Lee (4. Juli 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> Hab mit SAO und Log Horizon 2 Animes im MMO Style geguckt und muss sagen ich finds geil. Son Nervgear oder in siner welt landen wie in Log Horizon wäre schön geil
> Was wäre noch so im Gamestyle empfehlenswert?
> Bisher habe ich SAO, No Game No Life und Accel World (denke man kanns schon dazuzählen) geguckt. Log Horizon gucke ich grad staffel 1 und bin bei Folge 20 und finds bisher nicht schlecht. Zumal mal nen Denker und kein klassischer Fighter im Mittelpunkt steht.
> 
> In dem Genre steht bei mir noch Overlord auf der Liste, dann hab ich aber nix mehr.



Nicht direkt das gleiche, aber geht in eine ähnliche Richtung und ist ein super Anime: Hai to Gensou no Grimgar


----------



## HighEnd111 (6. Juli 2016)

Hat jemand von euch "Pandora Hearts" geschaut? Mich würden mal die Meinungen interessieren, da ich grad überlege mir den anzusehen.


----------



## Lee (6. Juli 2016)

Is gut, kann man ansehen!


----------



## Noxxphox (8. Juli 2016)

ahja log horizon staffel 2 ist auch cool nur das hin und her zwischen minori und akatski war am anfang ja lustig und amüsant, mitlerweile is es einfach nurnoch nervig. bin mal gespannt wie sich das entwickelt und ob die in folge 14/15 das erste mal richtig aufgetauchte kinami dann da mitmischt^^. wehe einer spoilert 

Edit: rechtsfrage entfernt


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Juli 2016)

Rechtliche Fragen sind in diesem Forum eigentlich nicht erlaubt  Ich sag es mal so, kaufen von (Offizielen) Anbietern ist immer besser, die Kostenlose Übersetzung kann vom Author nicht gewünscht sein, aus welchem Grund auch immer.

Nicht lizenzierter Manga? Bei einem Verlag wird der Manga doch veröffentlicht werden müssen und der hat doch die Rechte daran oder nicht? 

Jedenfalls, bei rechtlichen Fragen, am besten in ein Rechtsforum gehen, dort wird dir eher geholfen als hier.


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Juli 2016)

ach ja stimmt sind nicht erlaubt, voll verpeilt merci für den hinweis.

ne mit lizenziert meinte ich nicht für japanisch sondern für englisch. ich glqube die meisten wo japanisch können werdens auch darin lesen (bei nem grosteil wirds halt die muttersprache sein). ich meinte es ist in englisch nicht lizenziert und klaut somit niemandem den markt^^.

tipp schaut euch mal den Murciélago manga an, der ist irsinnig witzig xD alein die hauptrolle eine psychich gestörte profikillerin die eine hardcorelesbe ist und für das gut der nation andere killer töten soll. die situation aufgrund ihrer psyche, freunde und sexuellen orientierung ist unbezahlbar. ich lach mir sowas von den arsch ab^^. naja ev muss man für den humor innerlich noch etwas kind geblieben sein, aber reinschaun schadet ja nicht ne


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Juli 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Nicht direkt das gleiche, aber geht in eine ähnliche Richtung und ist ein super Anime: Hai to Gensou no Grimgar


Nein, ganz anders.
Grimgar ist sehr sehr sehr düster und bedrückend...

Was eher in die Richtung geht ist DanMachi sowie die Hack Serie...

Mit etwas guten Willen auch noch KonoSuba und Netoge...


Aber hast dir schon Kami nomo zo shiru sekai angeschaut? DAS kann ich nur empfehlen. Sowie Mondaiji tachi ga Isekai kara Kuru soudesuyo?
Und auch Outbreak Company, leider gibt es davon nur 12 Folgen, auch wenns richtig genial ist.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. Juli 2016)

ne hatte die tage zwar urlaub war aber viel unterwegs^^
heut abend hab ich neben meinem japanisch lernen zeit  da guck ich endlich die letzten 3 folgen log horizon und dann ist deine empfehlung dran mit gucken.

Was bei mir auch demnächst auf der Liste steht is Black Butler. irgendwie sieht das ganze ned schlecht aus^^ aber nurn paar trailer gesehen somit noch keinen plan um was es wirklich geht aber es hat lust drauf gemacht^^
auch dragonball muss ich mal gucken mit seinen glaub 500+ folgen. ohne das kann ich super ned gucken weil ich bei dragonball damals nur häpchenweise was mitbekommen hab. sprich nicht jede woche geguckt und zwischendrin waren pausen. somit erstmal story auffrischen im kopf^^


----------



## Leob12 (13. Juli 2016)

Schau dir einfach Dragon Ball Kai an, ist DBZ, nur ohne Filler und ohne 8 Std Kämpfe.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. Juli 2016)

ich hab gegen die langen kämpfe eig nix^^
hab den kampf gohan vs cell bestimmt 5 mal in voller länge auf youtube geguckt^^ auserdem kenn ich das ganz frühere mit klein goku garnicht. ich kenns aber goku vs radditz und dann den namek ark, dann cellsaga und gt. zwischendrin fehlt mir immer wieder was sowie ich keine saga komplett kenne. als das in deutschland lief hatten leider die eltern noch die herschaft über den fernseher-.- dann geriet es in vergessenheit und ich hab nur halb gt so geguckt^^. deswegen will ichs mal komplet gucken um meine lücken aufzufüllen


----------



## Leob12 (13. Juli 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> ich hab gegen die langen kämpfe eig nix^^
> hab den kampf gohan vs cell bestimmt 5 mal in voller länge auf youtube geguckt^^ auserdem kenn ich das ganz frühere mit klein goku garnicht. ich kenns aber goku vs radditz und dann den namek ark, dann cellsaga und gt. zwischendrin fehlt mir immer wieder was sowie ich keine saga komplett kenne. als das in deutschland lief hatten leider die eltern noch die herschaft über den fernseher-.- dann geriet es in vergessenheit und ich hab nur halb gt so geguckt^^. deswegen will ichs mal komplet gucken um meine lücken aufzufüllen



Gohan gegen Cell ist nichts gegen Gokus vs Frieza. 
Dragon Ball kann man schon ansehen, ist ein cooler Anime. Und zurecht immer noch beliebt. 
GT ist reines Füllmaterial, damit hat Toriyama nichts zu tun. Im Originalen DB-Universum gibts keinen SSJ4, auch wenn er mir optisch gefallen hat, besser als die neuen Versionen.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. Juli 2016)

ich weis das der bei gt nicht dabei war. ich kenn die gt geschichte wie gesagt nicht ganz^^ an für sich fand ichs nicht schlecht nur das zwischendrin es paar folgen hatte wo man dachte "geh schon zu ende, ed is ööööööde" ich meine wo wirklich grottig waren.
goku freeza ist auch awesome^^ aber so mal ne frage da ich die story nach cell quasi nicht kenne.fühlte es sich nur so an oder wurden die kämpfe immer kürzer?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (14. Juli 2016)

Dann warte auf (Super) Vegeto vs Buu, oder den Endkampf Goku&Vegeta vs Buu. Das sind nochmal Folgenfüllende Kämpfe die man sich immer wieder reinziehen kann


----------



## Leob12 (14. Juli 2016)

Wobei Boo der schlechteste Antagonist ist, finde ich. Im Vergleich zu Frieza oder Cell.
Außerdem finde ich es blöd wie Gohan sich entwickelt. Er war zu einem Zeitpunkt der stärkste nicht fusionierte Charakter im DBZ Universum (Mystic Gohan), aber leider ist er dann auch nur mehr "Beiwerk", auch in den Filmen. Vor allem in GT (gut ist non Canon), ein Grund warum ich die Serie nicht mag.


----------



## Booman90 (14. Juli 2016)

Naja, also GT muss man ja nicht für Super geguckt haben. Da es wie bereits gesagt, nicht von Toriyama kommt, und es aber auch zeitlich nach Super spielen würde.


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juli 2016)

ja ich weis aber wenn dann will ich alles angucken um die lücken zu füllen^^ wär was anderes wenn ich gt garnicht kennen würde, dann hast du volkommenr echt


----------



## Leob12 (14. Juli 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> ja ich weis aber wenn dann will ich alles angucken um die lücken zu füllen^^ wär was anderes wenn ich gt garnicht kennen würde, dann hast du volkommenr echt


Da sind keine lücken zu füllen. Man würde ca 95% verstehen nur durch Amschauen der Kämpfe. 
GT ist eindach ein langer Filler. Goku wurde wieder in ein Kind verwandelt und fertig, das restliche Muster bleibt gleich. 

Super hab ich mir nicht angesehen weil die Animation vollkommen unterirdisch ist. Und auch sonst glaube ich nicht dass die Story derart kompliziert ist, ist auch nicht der Sinn von Dragon Ball.


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juli 2016)

naja dragonball und komplex wäre auch etwas ungewohnt^^
naja wenn die storys rausreist kann man ne schlechtere animation ertragen... denke ich. ich warte eh noch bis mehr folgen drausen sind.

ich lerne ja im moment japanisch, naja sagen wir ich habe angefangen letzte woche, wer weis vieleicht raffe ich in super geschrei ja dann sogar was ohne untertitel


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (14. Juli 2016)

Also ein paar Wörter kann ich schon. Hauptsächlich von OP, aber ohne Untertitel würdest du Jahre brauchen um das zu verstehen und nochmal soviele bis du alles schreiben kannst


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juli 2016)

ich werds sehen^^
nach paar tagen kann man halt ned viel erwarten bisher, jedoch hab ichs mir ehrlich gesagt schlimmer vorgestellt. hiragana geht bisher. heute abend/ morgen mittag je nachdem wie ich zeit habe schau ich mir mal katakana als weitere vorbereitung für kanji an


----------



## Leob12 (14. Juli 2016)

Die japanischen Jugendlichen gehen jahrelang zur Schule nur um die Schriftzeichen zu erlernen. 
Wir treffen uns in sagen wir mal 5 Jahren wieder^^


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juli 2016)

och ich hab sowiso nachm neuen hobby gesucht^^ why not.
wer ich in 2 3 monaten noch immer absolut 0 forschritt merken schmeis ichs übern haufen. bis dahin erhoffe ich mir das ich wenigstens mal die hiragana und katakana schriftzeichen einigermasen drauf hab.
naja wir werden ja sehen  da ich aus arbeitgrüden ev sowiso nach japan kann/ muss für ne höhere stelle isses ev nichmal für umme 

auserdem lernen die viel mehr schriftzeichen. es gibt 90k, glaub 30k werden in der schule vermittelt weil 60k spezielbegriffe sind oder komische übersetzunngen aus anderen sprachen.
die hauptschriftzeichen des kanji sind jedoch ledeglish 2042 zeichen. aber ich werds ja mal sehen. da ichs ev eh irgendwann lernen muss kanns nicht schaden als hobby das jetzt zu machen^^


----------



## soth (14. Juli 2016)

Quatsch, es sind 2136 常用漢字 verteilt über 6 Jahre Grundschule und die Mittelschule. Sprechen und Hören ist sehr viel einfacher als schreiben.


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juli 2016)

hört doch auf zu meckern  lasst mir meinen spas^^
auserdem gehts mir als hobby eher ums lesen als ums schreiben. könn wir das somit bitte lassen. das ist ja schon fast demotivierend dabei machts bisher eigentlich laune

ups hatte die zahl falsch im gedächnis


----------



## soth (14. Juli 2016)

Schreiben und lesen unterscheiden sich kaum, für beides musst du die Kanji können.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Juli 2016)

Wer Japanisch lernen will der kann hier mal anfangen, werde ich mal die nächsten anfangen und mal sehen ob ich nach einem halben Jahr ein paar Wörter verstehe. Animes sind aber für mich dann immer noch schwer zu verstehen weil die immer so schnell reden. 

Aber Mangas sollten gehen, welche Mangas empfiehlt ihr mir? Suche solche die eher Schlicht sind von der Story her und von den Charackteren, darf sich ruhig um die Schule drehen. Und darf auch was für Erwachsene sein aber bitte nix mit extrem viel Gewalt, weil da geht die Story oft verloren. Hauptsache es ist witzig, und wenn möglich mindestens auf Englisch übersetzt weil sonst bin ich ewigs dran bis ich alle Wörter übersetzt habe und möglicherweise habe ich es dann immer noch nicht verstanden.


----------



## Leob12 (15. Juli 2016)

Am einfachsten lernt man eine Sprache immer noch, indem man sie spricht, besonders wenn das Schriftsystem und vor allem die Grammatik und generell der gesamte Aufbau der Sprache völlig unterschiedlich zu den "gängigen" Sprachen in Europa ist. Leider kenne ich Japanisch zu wenig und weiß nicht in wie weit man beim Lernen dieselbe Herangehensweise anwenden kann wie bei Deutsch oder Englisch, nämlich sprechen, sprechen und nochmal sprechen. Dazu bräuchte man im Idealfall einen Japaner bzw jemanden der Japanisch beherrscht. 

Die Sprachen Deutsch und Englisch kann man, behaupte ich mal, großteils lernen, indem man sie einfach spricht, ohne sich jetzt großartig auf diese ganzen Grammatikregeln zu fixieren. Zumindest kommt man dann in der Regel so weit, dass man sich halbwegs verständigen kann. 
Wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht inwiefern das auf Japanisch zutrifft. 

So, mal wieder etwas anderes: 
God Eater endlich abgeschlossen, bzw komplett von vorne begonnen und abgeschlossen. Ich war ja am Anfang skeptisch, allerdings finde ich den Anime gar nicht schlecht was die Action betrifft. Ja, die Charaktere sind etwas flach und die Story ist nicht oscarverdäcehtig, aber es gibt schon einen Hintergrund. 
Die Stärken liegen für mich eindeutig in der Action, die Animationen sind hervorragend, wenn auch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber insgesamt doch stimmig, vor allem wird sie konsequent durchgezogen. Die Musik ist wirklich gut, hätte ich mir nicht gedacht. 

Allerdings glaube ich nicht an eine zweite Staffel. Der Anime ist hat eher dazu da gewesen, um die Videospiele zu pushen. 
Trotzdem in Ordnung, falls jemand mal abschalten will und doch einiges an Blut und Action sehen will, mit einer ungewöhnlichen, aber guten Animation, dann ist er bei God Eater richtig.


----------



## soth (15. Juli 2016)

Kann ich, wie gesagt, unterschreiben. 

Die Sprache verstehen und sprechen ist wesentlicher einfacher als Schreiben und Lesen, zumindest geht es mir so. Ich würde nicht behaupten, dass die Sprache einfach ist -dafür muss man sich zu viel zusammenreimen und es gibt schlicht zu viele Konstruktionen von höfflichst bis flapsig-, aber zumindest die Grammatik ist simpel.
Im Schriftlichen hat man das Problem ebenfalls, dazu kommt die Tatsache dass man zwei Morenschriften und ~2200 Kanji, deren Lesungen sowie Kombinationen kennen muss. Das es keine Leerzeichen und außer dem sporadisch verwendeten "." keine Satzzeichen gibt macht es nicht besser.

Falls ihr wirklich Japanisch lesen und schreiben lernen wollt, besorgt euch Kinderbücher oder lest japanische Nachrichten (Text kopieren und von Word transkripieren lassen).


----------



## Booman90 (15. Juli 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wer Japanisch lernen will der kann hier mal anfangen, werde ich mal die nächsten anfangen und mal sehen ob ich nach einem halben Jahr ein paar Wörter verstehe. Animes sind aber für mich dann immer noch schwer zu verstehen weil die immer so schnell reden.



Hab mir grad mal den Link angeguckt, weil ich mir dachte: Hey Japanisch können wäre ja eigentlich cool. ... Habs sofort wieder geschlossen, ich hab schon für Kyrillisch paar wochen gebraucht. xD


----------



## Leob12 (15. Juli 2016)

Booman90 schrieb:


> Hab mir grad mal den Link angeguckt, weil ich mir dachte: Hey Japanisch können wäre ja eigentlich cool. ... Habs sofort wieder geschlossen, ich hab schon für Kyrillisch paar wochen gebraucht. xD



Japanisch ist eine der schwersten Sprachen überhaupt, hauptsächlich wegen den Schriftzeichen.


----------



## Noxxphox (16. Juli 2016)

so log horizon s2 endlich durch. das ende nuja^^ ich freu mich drauf wies weitergeht und les nun demnächst dazu noch das novel^^ mal schauen ob eher season 3 kommt oder ich mitm novel soweit bin wie der anime.

bin gespannt was nun is mit shiroe und kanami nachdem sie so ganz nebenbei ihre tochter erwähnt hat^^. der blick von shiroe...the best. naja bissl recharchieren klört einen auf, aber ich will ja nicht spoilern . nur freue ich mich echt auf s3 (wennse kommt, wobei da es populär ist die karten ned schlecht stehn) und ein aufeinandertreffen von shiroe und kanami

Hai to Gensou no Grimgar guck ich grad. bisher find ivhs aber relativ...nuja...öde es passiert nix und ein paar charaktere gehen einem eher auf die nerven xD mal weitergucken ev wirds ja noch interesant. hab ja erst die 5 von 12 folgen


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Juli 2016)

Habs auch abgebrochen, fands nicht soo toll...
Insbesondere das 'gewhine' der Chars, die einfach nur nervig sind...

Aber wenn du es etwas blutiger möchtest, mit weiblichen Hauptdarstellern, schau dir mal Claymore an. Das ist auch nice, auch der Hauptakteur ist nicht schlecht...
Und auch das Universum.

Fürchte, dass es keine zweite Staffel davon gibt, leider...


Aber immerhin kein 'und jetzt gehts erst richtig los' Ende, bei dem ich gleich mal 2 Punkte von 5 abziehe, meistens...
z.B. so ein Müll wie Arata Kanagatari oder Kamisama Dolls, Mahou Sensou und noch viel zu viele andere Dinge...

Kami Nomi muss man aber auch einfach mal gesehen haben. Solch einen epischen 'Badass' und nerdigen Hauptdarsteller hast du einfach noch nicht gesehen...


----------



## Noxxphox (17. Juli 2016)

habs jetzt durch weils dann doch ab folge 7 bissl interesant wurde.
naja inet total eingebrochen aber hab mittags alle 12 folgen durchladen lassen, was hät ich sonst tun solln?^^

zocken und weggehn geht aktuel ned so. da lässt man sich einmal im leben zum sport übereden und prellt sich steisbein und der halbe untere rücken blau...yeay
mehr als auf der couch liegen und animes gucken oder mangalesen is aktuel ned 

kami nomi? hm mal gucken^^

edit: hasbs durch und es ist echt ned besonders. gegens ende scheinen se echt in not gekommen zu sein. so arg wie sichs am anfang zieht so gequetscht wird am ende. 
isses empfehlenswert? wenn einem das geheule nicht alzuarg stört kannman es sich anschauen sollte jedoch nicht zu viel erwarten.

so jetzt ist overlord an der reihe, das steht seit monaten auf meiner liste^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Juli 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> kami nomi? hm mal gucken^^



Nee, nicht mal gucken sondern anschauen 
Das ist einfach genial, leider relativ kurz...


----------



## Leob12 (18. Juli 2016)

Big Order abgeschlossen, naja, mies fand ich den Animr nicht, aber auch nicht wirklich berauschend. 
Ein paar Szenen waren wirklich "musste das jetzt sein", aber davon abgesehen ist der Anime ziemlich genau Mittelmaß.


----------



## Noxxphox (19. Juli 2016)

hab einfach mal gedacht guckst was anderes und rauskam D-Fragments.
nunja was soll ich sagen? an manchen stellen witzig und an vielen vielen vielen stellen fragstvdu dich einfach nur WTF?!?. 
der anime ist ned schlecht oder so wirklich ein ziel und halbwegs sinvollen sinn hat das ganze nicht. naja hatte se eh alle durchgeladen.... egal jetzt mal wieder was öh joa anderes mit souleater^^ und dann denke ich das ich mir stefans empfehlung angucke


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Juli 2016)

so aus interese nutzt ihr eigentlich proxy zum angucken der animes?
aktuel ists ja teilweise nochne grauzone, aber ich hab mich j4f mal zum proxy informiert weil ich das nochnie nuzte. du kannst zwar dann anonym durchs internet surfen, jedoch zeichnet der betreiber alles auf und kann dich gegebenenfalls auch anzeigen. dadurch ist das ganze doch nen zweischneidiges schwert. anonym aber wieder wer der dich in die pfanne hauen kann, korrekt?


----------



## Leob12 (21. Juli 2016)

Kapitel 833 von One Piece ist ziemlich geil geworden. 

Und auf Empfehlung heute Taboo Tattoo aus der aktuellen Season angefangen. Optisch schonmal sehr gut, die Kämpfe sehen cool aus. Bei der Story und den Charakteren muss ich noch überzeugt werden, aber wer schöne Action will, bekommt sie definitiv.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Juli 2016)

@Nox

UNd, schon Kami Nomi angefangen?
Gut, einige (wenige) Folgen sind beim Rewatch nicht so pralle, im großen und ganzen aber echt nice


----------



## Noxxphox (22. Juli 2016)

äh nope bin noch bei soul eater. konnte die letzten 2 tage absolut keine zeit finden irgendwie weiterzugucken. eventuel hab ich heute endlich zeit dazu^^


----------



## Gripschi (6. August 2016)

Hab HxH fast das 2009 er fertig.

Gefällt mir echt gut. Grad Leorio 


Uund heut meine Mangas aufgestockt ^_^

Berserk Max 17 und 18

Tokyo Gouhl 12 und 13

Blood C 1-4 im Sammelschuber, darüber freu ich mich am meisten. Einer meiner Lieblinge die Blood Reihe.

Hail the Mangas


----------



## Leob12 (6. August 2016)

Ich glaube du meinst die Adaption von 2011  
Leorio gefiel mir auch gut, und Knuckle wider Erwarten auch. Vielleicht lag es auch am Chimera Ant Arc, der war einfach großartig.


----------



## Gripschi (6. August 2016)

Fuu ne 1999 meint ich 

2011 ist auch gut aber persönlich gefällt mir das alte Besser.

Die Chimera Arc ist aber Top, hatt da nen Teil mal gesehen.

Ist aber beides Top.


----------



## Leob12 (7. August 2016)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Fuu ne 1999 meint ich
> 
> 2011 ist auch gut aber persönlich gefällt mir das alte Besser.
> 
> ...


Aber der 2011er ist von der Story her weiter und hat 0 Filler-Episoden (2x gibts einen Rückblick).


----------



## Gripschi (7. August 2016)

Ich schau nach den 1999 mit 2011 weiter.

Nur hatt ich damit angefangen dann möchte ich es auch beenden.


----------



## Leob12 (7. August 2016)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Ich schau nach den 1999 mit 2011 weiter.
> 
> Nur hatt ich damit angefangen dann möchte ich es auch beenden.


Der 2011 hält sich aber ziemlich genau an den Manga. 
Außerdem sieht er einfach besser aus^^


----------



## Gripschi (7. August 2016)

Hmh mir gefällt der "alte Farbstil recht gut. Das neue trifft nicht so meinen Geschmack.


Zum Glück kann man über den Geschmack streiten 

Hab jetzt die erste LN von Overlord zur Hälfte durch aufn E-Book, ziemlich gut.

Denk ich werd mir da auch noch die Gebundene Englische Fassung holen.


----------



## Leob12 (12. August 2016)

Gibts bei der Summer Season irgendwelche Empfehlungen? 
Ich verfolge aktuell nur Days, Shokugeki no Soma sowie Taboo Tattoo. 

Days ist interessant, wider erwarten gefällt mir der Anime. Shokugeki no Soma fand ich die erste Staffel genial und Taboo Tattoo ist auch ein schöner Anime, toller Soundtrack, optisch schön und mit einer doch interessanten Story. 

Dazu bin ich nun knapp vor dem Finale von Bungou Stray Dogs. 
Auch der Anime hat mich am Anfang irgendwie gelangweilt, aber mittlerweile ist er wie Kekkai Sensen, nur besser. Düsterer, blutiger und auch lustiger. Dazai und Kunikida sind wirklich lustige Charaktere, und Atsushi gefällt mir auch immer mehr.


----------



## soth (12. August 2016)

Klar gibt es die, z.B. Amanchu, Mob Psycho, New Game und Orange.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. August 2016)

What?!

Den Käse empfiehlst, obwohl es deutlich bessere Animes diese Saison gibt?!

Alderamin on the Sky zum Beispiel. Einfach mal Episch...
Planetarian soll auch ganz gut sein - und kurz.
Oder Fukigen na Mononokean...
Wenn man auf Kochen steht, Amaama to Inazuma...

Und natürlich die wöchentliche Dosis Gore nicht vergessen!
Berserk

Wenn man Zeit und Lust hat:
Masou Gakuen HxH
Servamp
Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!
Momokuri


Hast eigentlich schon Sakamoto desu ga gesehen?


----------



## Leob12 (12. August 2016)

Sakamoto war sehr cool, übertrieben und skurril^^


----------



## soth (13. August 2016)

Schlecht, vielleicht deiner Meinung nach. Zum Glück hat nicht jeder die gleiche Meinung, sonst müssten mir auch billige Light-Novel Adaptionen wie Masou Gakuen und Servamp gefallen. 
Was ich geschrieben habe hast du auch nicht richtig gelesen.

Momokuri ist nur eine Neuausstrahlung.
Planetarian war imho sehr gut und hatte genau die richtige Länge.


----------



## Gripschi (13. August 2016)

Die LN von Overlord ist sehr gut, sie ist an paar Stellen anders als die Online Fassung, es soll wohl auch neue Charaktere geben laut Autor.


----------



## Leob12 (13. August 2016)

Der LN von No Game No Life gefällt mir bisher auch sehr gut. Es gab doch viele Details, die ich nicht mehr gewusst habe.


----------



## Gripschi (13. August 2016)

Oh ne LN von NGNL klingt super. Mir hat der Anime gut gefallen.

Bin bis auf paar Ausnahmen nicht der Manga Leser, LN sind da ehr mein Fall.


----------



## Leob12 (13. August 2016)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Oh ne LN von NGNL klingt super. Mir hat der Anime gut gefallen.
> 
> Bin bis auf paar Ausnahmen nicht der Manga Leser, LN sind da ehr mein Fall.


Der Anime hat sich bisher doch genau an die Vorlage gehalten, sprich wer den Anime kennt, wird mit dem LN seine Freude haben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. August 2016)

So, bisserl Berserk geschaut.

Auch die 7. Folge der zweiten Staffel, war ganz nice...
Weniger nice ist, dass die zweite Staffel fast 2 Dekaden nach der ersten kam


----------



## Noxxphox (14. August 2016)

fairy tail is nun and er reihe da es schon eeeeeewig auf der liste stand. und bis 13 find ichs ganz amüsant, vor allem lucy xD schiss haben, dann klappt was, auf dicke hose machen, es klappt nimmer, sich verkrichen und es natsu regeln lassen... wtf? das muss frauenlogik sein


----------



## Leob12 (14. August 2016)

Fairy Tail interessiert mich gar nicht mehr, zumindest der Anime. Die Musik ist toll, der Rest ziemlich meh. Der Manga gefällt mir da mehr.


----------



## Noxxphox (14. August 2016)

naja ich guck immer erst den anime und les dann meistens später den manga/ novel um die wissenslücken zu füllen.


----------



## Leob12 (14. August 2016)

Der Anime ist halt absolut unblutig und teilweise ziemlich schlecht animiert. 
Du kannst die Filler definitiv auslassen, die sind nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. August 2016)

Statt Fairy Tail lieber 'ne Portion Gore mit Berserk Season 2, oder am besten vorher die Filme durchnehmen?
Oder vielleicht auch mal Tokko anschauen...

Habt ihr schon Claymore gesehen?! Absolute Empfehlung, gibt alles: recht ansehnliche Mädels, große Schwerter, Blut/Gore und Super Power...


----------



## Leob12 (15. August 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Statt Fairy Tail lieber 'ne Portion Gore mit Berserk Season 2, oder am besten vorher die Filme durchnehmen?
> Oder vielleicht auch mal Tokko anschauen...
> 
> Habt ihr schon Claymore gesehen?! Absolute Empfehlung, gibt alles: recht ansehnliche Mädels, große Schwerter, Blut/Gore und Super Power...



Nein, komme irgendwie nicht dazu. 
Sitze noch immer an Bleach, Folge 220, dazu nebenbei Days, Taboo Tattoo, Shokugeki no Soma und mit Ping Pong - The Animation hab ich auch gerade angefangen^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. August 2016)

Hau doch Bleach weg und schau was 'gescheites', wie eben Claymore:
claymore opening - YouTube

Persönlich würd ich das ganze eher als 'Dark Fantasy' bezeichnen wollen, da das ganze sehr düster ist...
Auch solltest ev. 'nen Taschentuch bereithalten...

PS: was bei Fairy Tail auch nervtötend ist, ist das dauernde rumgeheule...

Oder zwischendurch mal 'nen 'Quickie' reinschieben -> Murder Princess...


----------



## Leob12 (16. August 2016)

Den Hueco Mundo Arc schließe ich definitiv noch ab, dafür finde ich ihn doch zu interessant.


----------



## Noxxphox (20. August 2016)

tokkou steht bei mir auch noch auf der liste. 
bei fairy tail ist mir auch aufgefallen das es leider absolut ohne jedes blut ist, obwohl es an manchen stellen echt geil passend würde.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. August 2016)

So, weiter gings mit Berserk Season 2, auch diese Folge war wieder blutig, der Plot ging 2 Schritte voran...

Und die Farnese scheint 'ne echte Tsundere zu sein, die irgendwie auf Guts steht, es aber nicht zugeben will


----------



## Lee (20. August 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Den Hueco Mundo Arc schließe ich definitiv noch ab, dafür finde ich ihn doch zu interessant.


Das kann man machen und das Ende davon ist gut. Beim Fullbring Arc kannste dir getrost ne Zusammenfassung durchlesen und nur die letzten 2-3 Folgen ansehen. Empfehlen würde ich aber definitiv die letzte Folge vom Filler Arc nach Hueco Mundo/arrancar Zeug. Das ist 342. Kann man ohne den Filler davor zu kennen (braucht man nicht) ansehen. Da hat sich das Studio nochmal richtig mühe gegeben und eine schöne oldschool Bleach Folge gemacht.


@Claymore

Ist tatsächlich ganz nett, bloß der Anfang ist enorm schwer durchzuhalten wegen dem whiny Raki.

Diese Season interessiert mich eigentlich nur Taboo Tatoo. Auf Rewrite hatte ich mich eigentlich gefreut, aber ich tu mir etwas schwer damit weiter zu schauen, weil mich keine Folge so richtig packt...


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. August 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Auf Rewrite hatte ich mich eigentlich gefreut, aber ich tu mir etwas schwer damit weiter zu schauen, weil mich keine Folge so richtig packt...


Ja, das ist gerade am Anfang sehr langatmig und nimmt sich sehr viel Zeit für die Charactere und macht eher einen auf seichte SoL/Liebeskomödie...

Die letzten 1-2 Folgen waren da aber schon ganz anders und sind sehr vielversprechend. Aber obs für ein gescheites Ende reicht?
Gleiches übrigens auch für Alderanian in the Sky. Das ist extremst heftig und gut, leider erwarte ich einen Mandhouse Typisches Cliffhanger Ende a la Kamisama Dolls oder arata kangatari...



Lee schrieb:


> @Claymore
> 
> Ist tatsächlich ganz nett, bloß der Anfang ist enorm schwer durchzuhalten wegen dem whiny Raki.


Ja, aber der hat gerade im weiteren Verlauf des Animes. Gibt auch einige nette Momente, in denen er Claire umarmt...
Und auch ansonsten ist das ganze schon interessant, einige Dinge sind schon sehr überraschend, wie z.B. die Einordnung von Claire und wie sie zu ihren Fähigkeiten kam...


----------



## Leob12 (20. August 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> So, weiter gings mit Berserk Season 2, auch diese Folge war wieder blutig, der Plot ging 2 Schritte voran...
> 
> Und die Farnese scheint 'ne echte Tsundere zu sein, die irgendwie auf Guts steht, es aber nicht zugeben will


Kennst du den Manga nicht?^^ 

@Lee
Ja, bisher macht mir der Arc richtig Spaß. Viele verschiedene Kämpfe und ziemlich coole Szenen.


----------



## Gripschi (21. August 2016)

So 1. Light Novel von Log Horizon in 1,5 Tagen durch 

Tja einfach super. Viele Erklärungen und paar nette Infos die im Anime fehlen.

Wer den Anime mag sollt sich die LN anschauen bzw. Lesen.


----------



## Leob12 (22. August 2016)

Kauf dir NGNL, ist wirklich unterhaltsam^^


----------



## Gripschi (23. August 2016)

Ja irwan 

Ich muss erstmal Log Horizon fertig lesen. Dann stehen 2 Berserk Bände und 2 Tokyo Gouhl Bände da.

Danach hol ich mir die bestimmt mal.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (25. August 2016)

Bin gerade am RE:Zero schauen. Bin jetzt bei EP17. Es ging von Geil -> Abgefuckt -> Nervig
Die letzten 3-4 Episoden waren nur noch anstrengend. Subarus handeln macht immer weniger sinn bzw. er dreht immer mehr durch... Langsam nervt es mich (leider)


----------



## Leob12 (25. August 2016)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Bin gerade am RE:Zero schauen. Bin jetzt bei EP17. Es ging von Geil -> Abgefuckt -> Nervig
> Die letzten 3-4 Episoden waren nur noch anstrengend. Subarus handeln macht immer weniger sinn bzw. er dreht immer mehr durch... Langsam nervt es mich (leider)



Wer würde denn nicht durchdrehen?^^


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (25. August 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wer würde denn nicht durchdrehen?^^



Einerseits verständlich, anderseits weiß er genau das er "respawned" und sich alles resettet
 Trotzdem tut er jedes Mal so als wenn es uu umstöslich ist. Das nervt mich. Wobei er in der letzten Episode wieder durch rem Mut gefunden hat. Vlt geht es ja wieder bergauf.

Btw. Rem ftw


----------



## efdev (25. August 2016)

weiter schauen der Anime ist für mich extrem geil und es gab für mich auch noch keine schlechte Folge alles zusammen empfinde ich bisher sehr gut.
Die für dich wohl "nervigen" Folgen finde ich auch passend und nicht unwichtig wenn man sich den gesamten Verlauf der Geschichte anschaut.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. August 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wer würde denn nicht durchdrehen?^^



Eben, genau das wird gern vergessen, dass der Main Protagonist auch nur ein Mensch ist, dem die Geschenisse eben auch zusetzen, je nachdem, was passiert, mehr oder minder...

Stell dir einfach mal vor, dir würde das passieren, was ihm passiert wäre. Wie wäre dann dein Zustand?


----------



## Leob12 (26. August 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Eben, genau das wird gern vergessen, dass der Main Protagonist auch nur ein Mensch ist, dem die Geschenisse eben auch zusetzen, je nachdem, was passiert, mehr oder minder...
> 
> Stell dir einfach mal vor, dir würde das passieren, was ihm passiert wäre. Wie wäre dann dein Zustand?


Ich würde es auch so machen wie er, zumindest würde ich nicht probieren wieder in meine alte Welt zurückzukehren^^ das hat mir schonmal gefallen. Außerdem ist er jetzt eher ein durchschnittlicher Typ, kein Extremfall. Ein nachvollziehbar handelnder Hauptcharakter, eine interessante Story die doch nicht ganz so vorhersehbar ist wie man glaubt, außerdem noch lustig und skurril.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (2. September 2016)

Ende war ganz gut.
Ich versteh schon das es hart ist, aber sobald man gecheckt hat, dass man sofern man stirbt wieder am Punkt X anfängt...
Ich mein geht was schief, killst dich halt selbst und versuchst es nochmal. 



Spoiler



Gut am Ende kann ich es eher verstehen, weil es egal schien was er gemacht, es ging schlecht aus. Zumindest... halt was ne..
In dem letzten Durchgang wurde das Schloss ja einfach vollkommen ignoriert. Man hat sich halt gegen die Wale gebattelt... Aber naja^^


----------



## Gripschi (10. September 2016)

Hab gestern mein auf eBay geschossenes Schnäppchen grad mal reingeschaut.

Summer Wars Teil 1 des Mangas.

Sehr zu empfehlen. Der Manga bietet interessante Perspektiven die es im Film nicht gab.

Der Film dazu ist auch sehr sehenswert und hat ne sehr gute Deutsche Syncro.

Kurz zur Story: es geht um ein junges Mathegenie das den Einzug zur Olympiade knapp verpasst hat. 

Er knackt das Sicherheitssystem von Oz unwissentlich durch eine mysteriöse sms die er löst.

Oz ist eine Art Virtuelle Realität in der so gut wie alles machbar ist.

Von Shopping bis zu Behördengängen ist alles vertreten und erledigbar.

Ganze Infrastrukturen laufen darüber. 

Was passiert wenn dieses System "gehackt" wird wird hier sehr deutlich.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. September 2016)

Hat jemand das Anime "Orange" schon mal gesehen? 

Geschichte: Naho, ein Schülerin, erhält einen Brief das seltsamerweise ihren Namen als Absender hat. Sie liest den Brief und wundert sich zuerst das Dinge passieren die im Brief stehen, dann merkt sie das der Brief von ihr selbst kam und zwar von ihrem 10Jahre älteren Ich!
Sie weiss wie die Zukunft wird und versucht trotzdem sie zumTeil zu ändern, aber was kann sie wirklich ändern und was nicht?

In den Episoden werden auch Szenen aus der Zukunft gezeigt in denen das passiett ist was im Brief stand, das macht das ganze noch komplizierter und verwirrt auch eij bisschen.
Trotzdem ein guter Anime mit Liebesgeschichten, Lästereien und viel verwirrendem Zeugs  Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Leob12 (11. September 2016)

Ich kann Alderamin in the Sky empfehlen. Cooler Hauptcharakter, erinnert ein bisschen an Gate.


----------



## Kinguin (22. September 2016)

So hab endlich mal Parasyte durchgeschaut, mir gefällt zwar das Setting nicht so sehr , aber die Message dahinter ist ganz cool. Unterm Strich ganz nett, umgehauen hat es mich allerdings nicht und die Musik fand ich recht enttäuschend. Ja letzteres ist mir sehr wichtig. ^^
Dann hab ich auch direkt mal bei Tokyo Ghoul Re aufgeholt. Man ich wünschte mir der TG Anime mit seinen genialen Soundtracks würde endlich weiterlaufen, der Zeichenstil des Mangas gefällt mir nämlich nicht so sehr, aber die Mangahandlung fesselt mich einfach. Wobei die Macher haben mit der 2.Staffel Root A ziemlich viel Mist gebaut, vielleicht ist es sogar besser, wenn sie das Ganze nicht weiterführen. 

Und dann noch die letzten ~ 10 Chapter von OnePiece in einem Durchgang nachgeholt. Schön, dass der Autor sein hohes Tempo beibehält.


----------



## Leob12 (22. September 2016)

One Piece ist in letzter Zeit sehr gut. Sanjis Geschichte fehlte ja noch, und mir gefällts das Sanji mehr ist als der nasenblutende Typ, wie er seit dem TS dargestellt wurde. Da bekommt der Charakter wieder Tiefe. Jedenfalls sind seine Verwandten alles Alöcher, und ich freue mich darauf wenn Sanji ohne Zurückhaltung auf seine Verwandten einprügeln kann. 

Jetzt sitze ich an FMA:B, bisher ziemlich gut.


----------



## Stormado (23. September 2016)

Ja, OP hat seit dem Ende des Dressrosa Arc deutlich an Fahrt aufgenommen und ist aktuell sehr spannend. Ich freue mich schon, wenn unser Lieblingskoch seine Brüder und seinen Vater vermöbelt 

Aktuell sieht es bei mir mit Manga und Anime recht mau aus. Bekannte Mangas bzw. Animes wie One Piece, Naruto, Dragonball, Inuyasha usw. kenne ich - die, die auf RTL2 kamen. Allerdings würde ich mich gerne an neue Geschichten wagen.

Was mir persönlich nicht zusagt, sind abnormale Sachen, wie Monster, die Menschen fressen oder Horror, etc. So ne schöne Schnulze oder eine Geschichte, in der gerne mal Witze gerissen werden, reicht mir da. Mir hat z.B. Love Hina sehr gut gefallen. Was könntet ihr mir empfehlen?

Orange habe ich mir mal aufgeschrieben, klingt recht interessant.


----------



## leaf348 (23. September 2016)

@ Stormado
Maison ikkoku ist ziemlich genau das was du beschreibst bei "reicht mir da"


----------



## Kinguin (23. September 2016)

Also bei Monster die Menschen fressen dachte ich an Tokyo Ghoul, aber wenn es lustig sein oder gar ein Liebesplot haben soll, keine Ahnung - überlasse ich mal den Experten. ^^

FMA:B fand ich btw sehr gut, gut man kan sich streiten, ob die Jokes manchmal deplatziert gewirkt haben, aber mein Humor es getroffen. Und wenn es ernst wurde, blieb es auch ernst. 
Zu OnePiece:



Spoiler



Mich hat Sanjis Kindheit auch beeindruckt, wir hatten ja damals das tragische Ereignis, wo er verhungert wäre. Aber anders als bei den anderen Strohhüten ist von ihm niemand Wichtiges gestorben. Mit seiner Mutter haben wir jetzt einen solchen Charakter, welche Köchin gewesen ist, aber wohl sehr früh gestorben ist. Dass Sanji nach seiner Geburt von seinem Vater Judge modifiziert wurde, aber selbst eben ein Fehlschag anders als seine Geschwister war, rundet das Ganze gut ab. 

Nach dem neusten Chapter sehe ich auch bestimmte Ereignisse aus der Vergangenheit anders. zB wo Sanji wütend über Brunos Aussage im Seezug war, dass Robin nie hätte geboren werden dürfen. Gleiches wurde ja Sanji gesagt. Auch die Eisenmaske, welche Duval (dieser SanjiPosterVerschnitt) aufhatte, wirkt auf einen rückblickend ganz anders. Oder eben diverse Szenen mit Lysop, finde ich ganz schön gemacht vom Autor.
Hoffe natürlich auch, dass Jeff bald in Sicherheit gebracht wird, und Sanji dann gnadenlos seine 3 Brüder und Judge verprügeln darf. Dann kann Sanjis uns endlich die Resultate seines 2 Jährigen Trainings offenbaren.


----------



## Gripschi (23. September 2016)

@Stormando

Nichijiou 

Food Wars

Fielen mir direkt ein.

Edit:

Log Horizon 

No Game No Life

Junketso no Maria


----------



## Leob12 (23. September 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Also bei Monster die Menschen fressen dachte ich an Tokyo Ghoul, aber wenn es lustig sein oder gar ein Liebesplot haben soll, keine Ahnung - überlasse ich mal den Experten. ^^
> 
> FMA:B fand ich btw sehr gut, gut man kan sich streiten, ob die Jokes manchmal deplatziert gewirkt haben, aber mein Humor es getroffen. Und wenn es ernst wurde, blieb es auch ernst.
> Zu OnePiece:
> ...


Bei Monster muss ich eigentlich sofort an Attack on Titan und Parasyte denken^^ 
FMA:B trifft meinen Geschmack bisher ziemlich gut, und ich liebe das Opening, aber das kannte ich schon länger. 



Spoiler



Mittlerweile muss ich sagen dass die Kindheit von Sanji definitiv eine der härtesten der Strohhüte war. Robin ist für mich noch knapp vorne, aber insgesamt finde ich die Geschichte schlimmer als die von Sanji, wobei da ja durchaus noch was kommen kann. 
Nami und Chopper hatten es auch sehr schwer, Top 3 wären für mich Robin, Sanji und dann Nami. 

Mein ursprünglicher Tipp mit dem Kidnapping von der Hochzeit wird glaube ich nicht aufgehen. Sanjis Familie muss aufs Maul bekommen, das zögert Oda hoffentlich nicht raus. Aber vielleicht ja doch, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen wie sie Big Mom besiegen sollen, und Big Mom hat ja ein Druckmittel, wenn sie dann mit Pudding abhauen, hätten die Strohhüte auch ein Druckmittel. Wobei mir das irgendwie zu einfach wäre. 

Was ich Oda lassen muss: Er hat super Antagonisten aus dem Hut gezaubert. Eine widerwärtige, arrogante Familie, die man für die richtigen Dinge hassen kann^^ 
Bei Doflamingo war ich immer etwas zwiegespalten weil ich ihn einfach cool fand. 
Aber hier ist die Situation für mich wie vor finalen Kampf gegen Enel, Arlong und Akainu gegen WB. Ich will einfach dass sie aufs Maul bekommen,





Stormado schrieb:


> J
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darf es auch Romance mit School, Comedy und Drama sein? 
*Toradora! *
Fängt etwas lustiger an, ist aber eine wirklich schöne Geschichte und teilweise hab ich doch ein paar Tränen verdrückt  
Ansonsten vielleicht *Ao Haru Ride, Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai* oder *Nisekoi*. Sind alles eher "leichtere" Animes, Romance, Comedy, School, ein bisschen Drama dabei. 

Wenn du Animes wie One Piece oder Naruto magst, kannst du auch die längeren Shonen wie *Bleach, Fairy Tail* oder besonders *HunterXHunter* ausprobieren. 
Fairy Tail ist da eher die leichtere Kost, hat tolle Musik, ist lustig und ein paar gute Kämpfe. Bleibt aber für mich der schwächste der großen Shonen-Animes. (dazu zählen ja DBZ, Naruto, OP etc). 
Bleach ist besser, fand ich einfach erwachsener. 
HxH ist aber für mich der klare Sieger. Lass dich nicht vom kindlichen Hauptcharakter abschrecken, und der Start ist etwas langsam. Aber ansonsten hast du alles dabei. Comedy, Drama, eine interessante Welt (ähnlich wie in One Piece, viele Geheimnisse undso), die Kämpfe sind super und insgesamt ist der Anime wirklich gut was interessante Charaktere betrifft. 



Gripschi schrieb:


> @Stormando
> Food Wars


Du meinst Food Pron?^^ 
Ich finde den Anime so genial. Leider hat die zweite Season nachgelassen, etwas komprimierter, und das stört mich auch schon. 13 statt 26 Episoden merkt man dann schon.


----------



## Kinguin (23. September 2016)

Also ich weiß nicht, wenn man mal Kindheit durch Vergangenheit ersetzt, dann hat mich für ein Brook auch sehr viel durchgemacht. Alle Kameraden vor seinen Augen sterben zu sehen und fast 50 Jahre alleine zu leben in völliger Dunkelheit ist schon hart. Oder Franky, welcher gut 10 Jahre mit dem Wissen gelebt hat, dass seine Erfindungen für die Folter und den Tod seines Meisters  verantwortlich sind.  Oder Jimbeis Vergangenheit mit dem Hass/dem Rassismus fand ich auch ziemlich heftig. Zorro und Lysop fallen hier allerdings etwas raus, das stimmt schon. Bin mal gespannt, was Oda uns mit dem aller letzten Strohhut Mitglied liefern wird. ^^ 
Was den weiteren Verlauf vom Whole Cake Island Arc betrifft, wir sind ja noch in der Aufbauphase mit ca 15 Kapiteln. Da kann noch vieles passieren, wer weiß :



Spoiler



Capone zB ist ein riesiges Fragezeichen, so scheint er nicht BigMom loyal zu sein. Urouge könnte sein Comeback feiern, immerhin hat er vor Kurzem ein Angriff auf Totland gewagt und sogar einen Sweet Commander besiegt. Und ja ich erwarte viel von den Superrookies. Auch Reijus/Purins Absichten sind noch nicht ganz ersichtlich. Und Brook scheint eine Vergangenheit mit den Vinsmokes/der Germa66 zu haben, das könnte auch nochmal aufschlussreich werden. Vielleicht kriegen wir damit die Erklärung, warum Brook aus der königlichen Garde ausgestiegen ist und Pirat mit Yoki wurde.


----------



## Rat Six (29. September 2016)

Wenn ich mir das so durchlese, dann entnehme ich dem, dass OP nun deutlich schneller voran kommt als bei Dress Rosa. Ich habe dort nämlich aufgehört, weil mir das ganze zu langatmig wurde.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. September 2016)

Weiss jemand wo ich die Episoden von Detektiv Conan kaufen kann? Habe zwar schon in ein paar Online Shops, bei Amazon und im Netz gesucht aber finde entweder die Serie für überhöhte Preise auf Amazon oder nur die Bücher und Filme.
Und ja ich weiss YT ist voll von den Episoden aber ich will es mir gerne kaufen


----------



## Gripschi (2. Oktober 2016)

Puh wenn du da schon warst wird es schwer.

Über die Preise ärgere ich mich auch oft 


Hab heut mal Seven Deadly Sins angefangen zu lesen, der Manga hat durchaus was 

Gefällt mir ziemlich gut.
Die Übersetzung ist ziemlich gut, die Sünden wurden sinnvoll übersetzt.


Weiß einer ob man den Anime mit dem Eng Dub irwo kaufen kann? Finde leider nicht so wirklich was.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Oktober 2016)

Amazon hat zwar ein paar DVDs davon aber für abzockerische 70-80€  und ich kann dir nicht sagen ob sie Englische Übersetzungen haben. Würde aber nicht soviel für eine Staffel zahlen, wie wäre es du lässt es dir aus Japan direkt zuliefern?  

Samurai Buyers kann das für dich, hat mal eine Youtuberin empfohlen, aber ich habe keine Erfahrungen mit dem Shop und kann dir nicht sagen wie zuverlässig und Teuer ihr Service ist, die von dir gesuchten DVDs gibt es dort schon. Leider steht nicht dabei ob eine Englische Übersetzung oder Untertitel enthalten sind, aber kannst ja mal den Support anschreiben.  Aber anscheinend verlangen sie umgerechnet 57€ PLUS Versand  Wenn mehr auf einmal bestellst kann es sein das es sich lohnt aber 60€ ist trotzdem ein hoher Preis.  

-----

Hat schon mal jemand die Webseite Animes on Demand genutzt und kann mir sagen wie zuverlässig und Seriös sie sind? Dort kann ich Filme mieten oder sogar kaufen und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es Legal ist.


----------



## soth (2. Oktober 2016)

Direkt aus Japan, weil es hier zu teuer ist? Soll das ein Witz sein? 
Ersteinmal ist das Zeug dort noch teurer und dann kommt noch Versand und Zoll dazu. Eine englische Übersetzung ist natürlich nicht dabei!

Wenn es günstig sein soll einfach in England oder Amerika kaufen.
Nanatsu no Taizai -> Amazon.com: THE SEVEN DEADLY SINS (SEASON 1+2) - COMPLETE TV SERIES DVD BOX SET ( 1-26 EPISODES ): Tensai Okamura: Movies & TV

Case Closed (Detektiv Conan) -> Amazon.co.uk: case closed: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Oktober 2016)

Woher soll ich den die Preise hier wissen wenn ich es niergends finde ausser Gebrauchte auf Amazon?  

Und danke für den Link werde es mir mal anschauen.


----------



## soth (2. Oktober 2016)

Reden wir von Neupreisen in Japan?
Die lassen sich bequem auf Amazon.co.jp oder cdjapan ermitteln  Die liefern beide nach Deutschland.
Amazon.co.jp: 七つの大罪 blu-ray
CDJapan : Search result by ( Nanatsu no Taizai ) OR "Nanatsu no Taizai"

Versandkosten bei Amazon sind für DVD/Blu-Ray 900 Yen pro Lieferung + 250 Yen pro Artikel.
Amazon.co.jp ヘルプ: ヨーロッパへの配送料

Auch gebraucht ist es in Japan noch wesentlich teurer, als neu aus Deutschland.


Falls du von Deutschland sprachst ... wenn der Anime nicht alt ist und es ihn nur gebraucht gibt handelt es sich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit um Importware.
Selbst das lohnt sich nur, wenn es Importe aus Amerika oder England sind.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Oktober 2016)

1150 Yen Gesamt? Das wären dann grob geschätzt 12-13€ sein und das ist wirklich nicht günstig aber bei einer grossen Bestellung geht das schon und du hast noch die Einfuhrsteuer vergessen die vom Zoll kommen kann.  

Also du hast Recht, es lohnt sich wirklich nicht dort zu bestellen. 

Und übrigens ich kann kein Japanisch


----------



## soth (3. Oktober 2016)

Jein. Mal als Beispiel die Nanatsu no Taizai Blu-Rays:
9 Volumes à 2390 Yen (Durchschnitt; gebraucht) + 900 Yen für die Lieferung + 9 x 250 Yen pro Artikel macht 24.660 Yen insgesamt. Das sind 211 € Euro + mindestens 19 % Einfuhrumsatzsteuer, also Minimum 250 €. Ohne OVAs und auch nur unter der Annahme, dass Gebrauchtartikel nach Deutschland geliefert werden.

Da kann man schon überlegen ob nicht die amerikanische DVD-Box für unter 40 Euro ausreicht.


----------



## Leob12 (5. Oktober 2016)

Rat Six schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das so durchlese, dann entnehme ich dem, dass OP nun deutlich schneller voran kommt als bei Dress Rosa. Ich habe dort nämlich aufgehört, weil mir das ganze zu langatmig wurde.



In Dressrosa gab es viel zu viele verschiedene Erzählstränge, dadurch wurde es langatmig. 
Das ist seit Dressrosa wieder besser geworden. Man bekommt danach auch Infos zu Kaidou, Kid, Blackbeard, Dragon usw, und natürlich Big Mom. 


Was sagt ihr eigentlich zu Herbst-Season? 
Fall 2016 - Anime - MyAnimeList.net

Summer war irgendwie meh, ein paar gute Titel aber im großen und ganzen wenig was wirklich herausragt. 

Fall sieht aus meiner Sicht etwas schlechter aus. Bungou Stray Dogs und Haikyuu stehen auf meiner Watchlist weil ich die Vorgänger mochte, aber sonst ist da derzeit wenig was mein Interesse weckt. Aber mal schauen wie sich die Animes entwickeln.


----------



## efdev (5. Oktober 2016)

"Nanbaka" ist ganz nett zumindest was lustiges für zwischendurch. 

"Bloodivores" hab ich jetzt auch die erste Folge geschaut bin mir aber noch unsicher die nächsten Folgen werden zeigen ob es länger motiviert.

Die neue Season von "Mobile Suit Gundam"  hab schon die erste regelrecht verschlungen.

"Brave Witches" könnte auch noch interessant werden. 

Bei dem Rest muss ich erst noch die Folgen schauen / warten bis die erste erscheint.


----------



## soth (5. Oktober 2016)

Naja, unterschreiben würde ich das nicht. 
Shokugeki no Soma ging weiter und mit New Game und Amanchu gab es zwei richtig schöne SoL. Daneben gab es noch Nejimaki Seirei Senki: Tenkyou no Alderamin, Arslan Senki und Fate. Orange hat leider etwas unter der dummen MC gelitten.

Und diese Herbstseason sieht zumindest für mich ziemlich vollgepackt aus.
Zig Fortsetzungen und Ableger. Einige andere interessante Sachen sind auch dabei. Z.B. Mahou Shoujo Ikusei Keikaku, Shuumatsu no Izetta und Shakunetsu no Takkyuu Musume.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Oktober 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr eigentlich zu Herbst-Season?
> Fall 2016 - Anime - MyAnimeList.net


Nix, da:
a) noch nicht alle Shows gestartet sind
b) noch einige Folgen abzuwarten sind. Insbesondere bei Soushin Shoujo Matoi...


----------



## Leob12 (5. Oktober 2016)

soth schrieb:


> Naja, unterschreiben würde ich das nicht.
> Shokugeki no Soma ging weiter und mit New Game und Amanchu gab es zwei richtig schöne SoL. Daneben gab es noch Nejimaki Seirei Senki: Tenkyou no Alderamin, Arslan Senki und Fate. Orange hat leider etwas unter der dummen MC gelitten.
> 
> Und diese Herbstseason sieht zumindest für mich ziemlich vollgepackt aus.
> Zig Fortsetzungen und Ableger. Einige andere interessante Sachen sind auch dabei. Z.B. Mahou Shoujo Ikusei Keikaku, Shuumatsu no Izetta und Shakunetsu no Takkyuu Musume.


Shokugeki fand ich klasse, leider fühlte sich die Staffel irgendwie gerusht an. 
Animes wie Alderamin oder Days fand ich ok bis gut, Mob Psycho 100, Orange oder 91 Days fand ich auch in Ordnung, hab sie aber noch nicht abgeschlossen. 
Taboo Tattoo hat vielversprechend angefangen, aber nö, würde konstant schlechter...

Insgesamt fand ich die Summer Season schon gut, aber der Kracher hat mir irgendwie gefehlt. 

Fall sieht in etwa gleich aus, allerdings habe ich da zumindest Bungou Stray Dogs und Haikyuu von denen ich hoffentlich nicht enttäuscht werde. 
Izetta, naja, kann gut werden, oder auch grober BS. Zu viel erwarte ich nicht, lasse mich aber gerne überraschen.


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Oktober 2016)

Orange
Sehr guter Anime und hat auch eine gute Story, es braucht etwas lange bis es wirklich vorwärts kommt, andererseits ist die Story nich zu schnell fertig. Muss jeder selber entscheiden wie er es mag, man will trotzdem irgendwie wissen wie es weiter geht. Die Nebengeschichten sind auch ok, aber eben, ich will wissen wie es weiter geht.

Taboo Tattoo 
Ein halber Porno vermischt mit viel unnötiger Gewalt! Es passiert kaum etwas anderes.

Bungo Stray Dogs
Ganz ok, mich nervt es nur das ständig wer laut rumschreit und habe deswegen aufgehört mir diesen Anime anzuschauen.

Kann es sein das du wieder Premium Mitglied bei Crunchyroll bist? Diese Animes die iich genannt habe gibt es dort alle.


----------



## Leob12 (6. Oktober 2016)

Taboo Tattoo soll ein halber Porno sein? Sorry aber das ist Unsinn. Die Gewalt ist nötig, es ist ein Martial Art Anime... 
Wenn du dich an dieser Stelle über die gehetzte Story, das schwache Ende oder die uninteressanten Charaktere aufgeregt hättest, hättest du meine Zustimmung, aber so nicht. 

Nein, bin kein Mitglied bei CR.


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Oktober 2016)

Da habe ich mal nur die erste Folge gesehen, und die eine wurde in einem Kampf immer weniger bekleidet, also ihr wurde mit einer Peitsche oder so was ähnliches irgendwie immer mehr Kleidung weggerissen, irgendwann läuft die wohl Nackt rum oder?


----------



## Leob12 (6. Oktober 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Da habe ich mal nur die erste Folge gesehen, und die eine wurde in einem Kampf immer weniger bekleidet, also ihr wurde mit einer Peitsche oder so was ähnliches irgendwie immer mehr Kleidung weggerissen, irgendwann läuft die wohl Nackt rum oder?



Tja, das kommt eben davon wenn man sich nur eine Folge ansieht...
Erkläre mir trotzdem was daran ein halber Porno sein soll. Leichtbekleidete Damen finde man haufenweise in Animes, aber Taboo Tattoo ist da keineswegs so. Wen etwas Ecchi stört, ok, aber man muss nicht übertreiben.


----------



## Noxxphox (7. Oktober 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Da habe ich mal nur die erste Folge gesehen, und die eine wurde in einem Kampf immer weniger bekleidet, also ihr wurde mit einer Peitsche oder so was ähnliches irgendwie immer mehr Kleidung weggerissen, irgendwann läuft die wohl Nackt rum oder?



muss ich verstehen was dich daran stört? ich meine es ist kein hentai also ist es kein porno und wie leob schon sagte, knapp bekleidete charaktere findest du in quasi jedem anime der nicht als aboluter kinderanime (sowas um die 6jahre) deklariert ist. auserdem, sinnlose gewallt? gewallt ist niemals sin los 
stell dir mal dbz, fairy tail, one piece usw ohne gewalt bzw kampfszenen vor... das wäre ja der größte müll.

ich sehe schon du bist kein verfechter von elfenlied wie ich^^


----------



## soth (7. Oktober 2016)

Naja, selbst mit den Kampfszenen sind die von dir genannten Animes Müll 

Natürlich gibt es auch Anime mit normal bekleideten Menschen die nicht für Kinder sind.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Oktober 2016)

Gewalt in Animes stört mich nicht so lange es nicht übertrieben wird und dort kommt mir das so vor


----------



## Leob12 (8. Oktober 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Gewalt in Animes stört mich nicht so lange es nicht übertrieben wird und dort kommt mir das so vor



Wieso übertrieben? 
Hier verlieren die Charaktere halt manchmal Körperteile, so wie es eben vorkommt. 
Aber ok, Martial Art und Action geht schwer ohne Gewalt. 

Willst du übertriebene Gewalt? Dann schau Akame ga Kill, Shingeki no Kyojin, Berserk oder Elfenlied (klar gibt es mehr, nur die habe ich bereits gesehen). Da kann ich verstehen wenn es manch einem zu viel Blut ist.
Naja, immerhin kann man das nach einer Folge auch sehr gut beurteilen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Oktober 2016)

So, nach einigen 2. Folgen:

*Bloodivores*
 Sinnloser gemetzel Anime, in einer geschlossenen Umgebung.
Naja, wers mag...  Dropped

*Mahou Shoujo Ikusei Keikaku*
Dark Mahou Shoujo, im Stile von Madoka. könnte vielversprechend werden, werde ich aber vielleicht erst schauen, wenns fertig ist. Und auch euch empfehlen.

* WWW.Working!! *
Naja...
Wirkt irgendwie wie 'ne schlechte Kopie von Working, das ja bekanntlich zu 97,5% auf den Charakteren basierte. Und genau daran scheiterts momentan dran. Konnte bisher mit keinem richtig warm werden, das Original war eine Größenordnung besser....

*Shuumatsu no Izetta*
Auch ein Mahou Shoujo Anime (OK, eher Josei, aber egal)
Spielt zu Zeiten des 2. Weltkrieges in einer alternativen Spiegelwelt.
Stimmung ist leicht bedrückend, nicht allzu positiv. Durchaus AOTD für mich (D= Day)...
Auch die Charaktere machen bisher einen guten Eindruck.

Naja, irgendwie gibts diese Saison mal wieder richtig viel Yaoi Zeugs oder Harem mit Männern...

Naja, schauen wir mal, wie es weiter geht...
Insgesamt muss ich sagen, dass diese Saison dem Hype von einigen Leuten (noch?) nicht gerecht wird. Klar, sind einige gute Animes dabei, letzte Saison waren aber auch einige richtige Kracher dabei (Soma, Berserk, New Game und auch Alderamin in the Sky), gut war ReLife (was ja an einem Stück raus kam), Mononokean, auch wenn der Stil eher an Yaoi Anime erinnert. Und auch Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru! war nice...
Diese Saison schaut bisher nicht ganz so ergibig für mich aus...

PS: werd nix zu Gundam IBO sagen, ist klar, dass man das weiter schaut, wenn man die erste Staffel sah...


----------



## Leob12 (9. Oktober 2016)

Drifters sieht interessant aus, aber bisher hat man kaum was gesehen. Könnte auch ein Flop werden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Oktober 2016)

Ja, deshalb finde ich es auch so blöde, wenn man sich schon nach der ersten Folge zu einem Anime äußert. Denn oft ist in der ersten Folge einfach mal nüscht passiert. Man hat nur 'nen paar Charaktere gesehen....
Von der Story weiß man noch nix...

Ein gutes Beispiel diese Saison ist Soushin Shoujo Matoi.
Da weißt noch überhaupt nicht, in welche Richtung der Anime überhaupt geht, nur die Charaktere sind dir bekannt. Und eben, dass das Magical Girl die Tocher von 'nem Polizeiermittler ist...

PS: sooo überragend finde ich diese Saison bisher nicht. Vorallen ist das Wochenende diesesmal verdammt mau und lasch...
Letzte Saison(s) war das Wochenende immer sehr stark...
Naja, mal abwarten, was noch kommt.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Oktober 2016)

Hat jemand schon mal einer dieser Animes gesehen? Fragt nicht warum ich sie mir so gerne ansehe, ist einfach so 
Sind gute dabei?


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Oktober 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon mal einer dieser Animes gesehen? Fragt nicht warum ich sie mir so gerne ansehe, ist einfach so
> Sind gute dabei?


Nur Angel Beats, Clannad und Madoka.
Alle 3 waren gut, aber halt auch sehr traurig...

Shigatsu wa kimi no uso habe ich teilweise geschaut, aber abgebrochen. Ist auch ziemlich übel...
Den Rest hab ich auch noch nicht weiter geschaut und plane es auch nicht (ev. Chrono Crusade)...


----------



## soth (10. Oktober 2016)

Nana, Haibane Renmei, Full moon wa Sagashite, Chrno Crusade und Ima, Soku ni Iru Boku kenne ich nicht. Der Rest ist gut bis sehr gut. 
Pokemon und Plastic Memories mal ausgenommen 

Ist natürlich auch alles immer Geschmacksache.


----------



## Leob12 (10. Oktober 2016)

Also FMA Brotherhood fand ich jetzt nicht "heartmelting". 
Wenn du ein gleichzeitig trauriges und sehr düsteres Werk sehen willst, dann schau dir Rainbow an. Im Prinzip sehr bedrückend, gleichzeitig aber auch positiv. 

Angel Beats fand ich gut, aber irgendwie fand ich den Titel nicht so großartig wie alle sagen. Allerdings sicher ein guter Titel.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Oktober 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Angel Beats fand ich gut, aber irgendwie fand ich den Titel nicht so großartig wie alle sagen. Allerdings sicher ein guter Titel.


Ja, geht mir ähnlich. Fands ganz OK, aber so überragend auch nicht.
Da fand ich Log Horizon oder Ars Nova wesetnlich besser...


----------



## Leob12 (10. Oktober 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, geht mir ähnlich. Fands ganz OK, aber so überragend auch nicht.
> Da fand ich Log Horizon oder Ars Nova wesetnlich besser...


Mich hat vor allem das Pacing gestört. 
Log Horizon fand ich ganz gut, nur war es mir da teilweise zu langsam. Nicht langatmig, aber etwas flotter hätte es schon sein können.


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Oktober 2016)

log horizon hätte tatsächlich an manchen stellen etwas shcneller voran gehen können. nicht deszutrotz ist es ein guter anime.

Hab erste staffel fairy tail fast durch (165 von 175 wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre). An sich sehr cool aber, solangsam geht mir lucy auf die enrven. wenn sie nen crush für natsu hat, dann bitte aber sag doch was. natsu rafft das eh nie und nimemr aus du konfrontierst ihn. und um so öfter diese momente kommen wo der crush so richtig deutlich wird umso mehr nervt es-.-. Der rest ist eigentlich ganz cool und ich muss das dubbing echt loben. Selbst in den kämpfen versteht man das english zu 99% perfekt, wovon sich andere animes ruhig eine scheibe abschneiden könnten.

Vor der zweiten staffel fairy tail muss ich aber mal was anderes reinschieben. glaube dann kommt endlich corpse party dran  w0ollt ich seit ewigkeiten schauen und habs jedes mal verpeilt.


----------



## Gripschi (12. Oktober 2016)

@Noxx

Für mich zum Bsp macht das etwas langsamere Tempo erst so den Reiz bei LH aus.

@Fairy Tail

Ja das was du sagst nervt wahrlich.

Den Dub kenn ich nicht  muss eh mal weiter schauen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Oktober 2016)

Naja, Fairy Tail ist auf Dauer einfach nur nervig, zumal das eh nur ums kloppen geht - laaangweilig...

Aber hier mal wieder ein Anime, von dem hier bisher nicht die Rede war:

Coyote Ragtime Show.
Recht nett, macht Spass, leider (wie so oft) zu schnell vorbei...

Aktuell schaue ich Bubblegum Crisis, 2040. Schaut bisher auch ganz nice aus.
Auch Silent Möbius ist soweit nett.

Aber was echt blöd ist, dass es so wenige Animes mit nackten Brüsten gibt, die wirklich gut und/oder unterhaltsam sind. Und nicht einfach nur schlecht, aber wir haben nackte Brüste.
Positiv hervorzuheben wäre hier Shinmai Maou no Testament oder to love-ru. Aber danach wirds einfach nur übelst schlecht, leider...


----------



## Leob12 (13. Oktober 2016)

Shinmai Mahou no Testament ist doch dasselbe, zumindest in den ersten paar Folgen (mehr wollte ich mir nicht antun). Ich werde "kurz" argumentieren, warum ich so denke: 


Spoiler



0815-Charaktere: Unschuldige, großbusige und rothaarige Dämonenkönigin. Sie kam mir wie eine kindische Rias Gremory aus Highschool DxD. Derselbe Charakter hat (zumindest soweit ich es gesehen habe, bis Folge 3) keinen eigenen Willen und summa summarum hat er auch nichts zu bieten, außer die Optik. 
Enter MC-kun, der naive Typ der zwei komplett Fremde innerhalb von Minuten sofort als Familie ansieht weil es die Story eben braucht. Insgesamt fand ich auch den MC nicht interessant. Er hat grüne Augen und ein paar Narben, ok,  aber abgesehen davon? Und ja, warum er so handelt wurde erklärt, aber glaubwürdig und nachvollziehbar ist es für mich nicht.
Und um diesen frischen  "Familienbund" zu festigen wäscht die Dämonenkönigin dem MC natürlich den Rücken, mit ihren nackten Brüsten...
Weder Story waren interessant, Ecchi und Fanservice gibts woanders in besser, bessere Charaktere findet man auch woanders. 
Ich habe nichts gegen Ecchi oder Fanservice, allerdings kenne ich ein paar Anime wo das besser eingebunden wurde. 
DxD, Trinity Seven... 
Mein Gefallen an diesen Titeln (DxD z.B.) hat doch recht stark abgenommen.



Fairy Tail kann für mich nichtmal die Action richtig gut. Natsu gewinnt 95% durch die Kraft der Freundschaft, niemand stirbt, kaum ein Charakter entwickelt sich. Die Kämpfe sind unblutig, der Manga ist da besser, allerdings hat Mashima mit den letzten ~10 Kapitel für haufenweise Augenrollen gesorgt, und das völlig zurecht. 
Fairy Tail ist ein spaßiger und kurzweiliger Titel, die Comedy gibts auch bei One Piece oder Bleach. Die Kämpfe in Bleach, OP oder Naruto sind besser, die Charaktere in OP und Naruto tiefgründiger, das gesamte World Building ist auf einem ganz anderen Niveau. Fairy Tail hat halt mehr Ecchi und Fanservice, und das ist ok, aber im Vergleich ist der Anime schlechter. Und ich habe jetzt noch gar nicht mit HxH angefangen, sondern OP und Naruto reichen dafür. Das einzige was FT wirklich sehr gut macht ist die Musik, die ist besser als jene von OP, Bleach und auch HxH.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Oktober 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Shinmai Mahou no Testament ist doch dasselbe, zumindest in den ersten paar Folgen (mehr wollte ich mir nicht antun). Ich werde "kurz" argumentieren, warum ich so denke:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Naja 


Spoiler



Da hast wirklich nicht viel gesehen. Der MC ist deutlich anders, als du denkst, insbesondere der Papa ist einfach nur krank....
Der hat nämlich der Teufelsdame vorgegaukelt, sich von ihr einlullen zu lassen. Da gibts dann auch solche Dinge wie 'Clan of Heroes'


...

Kurz:
Man verarscht dich in den ersten Folgen und lässt dich in dem Glauben, dass du einen 08/15 Standard MC vor dir hast und alle so wischi waschi sind 

Entsprechend sind die Wertungen für diesen Anime Relativ hoch, insbesondere auf MAL.

3.4 und mehr sind schon nicht schlecht für einen 'nackte Brüste' Anime 

Und High School DxD ist jetzt nicht so viel besser bewertet, gut auf MAL etwas höher (7.7 zu 7.1)

Also schaus dir noch mal an und versuchs noch mal 
Natürlich unzensiert...


----------



## Leob12 (13. Oktober 2016)

Ich gebe generell nicht so viel auf Wertungen, muss ich ehrlicherweise sagen. Mirai Nikki oder SAO sind auf MAL auch recht hoch bewertet worden. 
Ich verstehe schon wieso man den Anime mag, nur die ersten 3 Folgen haben mich ziemlich abgeschreckt weil alles einfach so gezwungen wirkt. Es wäre weitaus glaubwürdiger gewesen wenn er die beiden "aufgenommen" hätte, weil er sie anziehend findet. 
Wie gesagt, die Dämonenkönigin ist für mich nicht interessant genug. Ich habe dasselbe in Rias Gremory, nur in weniger kindisch. Nicht das ich großer DxD-Fan wäre, aber die Parallelen sind schon stark ersichtlich. Dass Rias Typ jetzt kein Unikum ist, ist mir auch klar. 

Ich verstehe warum so ein Anime beliebt ist, aber im Grunde hatte der Anime in den ersten drei Folgen nichts, was für mich vielersprechend aussah. Kämpfe langweilig, Charaktere langweilig bis nervig, Story bzw Logik arg gezwungen und insgesamt auch wenig neues. Der Ecchi-Anteil wirkt auch gezwungen. Es ist weder "intelligent" eingebaut, noch völlig überzeichnet (Shimoneta, Prison School), sondern irgendwie ein Mittelding und damit, zumindest für mich, nichts besonderes. 
Vielleicht gebe ich dem Anime eine Chance wenn ich mehr Zeit und eine weniger gefüllte Watchlist habe^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Oktober 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die Dämonenkönigin ist für mich nicht interessant genug.


Richtig, das ist das übliche kleine, unschuldige naivchen mit großen Brüsten.

Maria ist VIEL geiler...
Generell gibts einige richtige Klopper in der Serie, die aber leider nicht wirklich gut erklärt werden. Und auch nicht wirklich oft vorkommen.

Die "Krankenschwester" ist übrigens eine von Basaras Verbündeten, kommt leider auch viel zu kurz...

Aber was Maria fürn Schabernack ausheckt, ist manchmal echt nice 
Auch der Kammerad, mit dem er da aufm Dach saß, ist interessant...

Auf jeden Fall ist Basara keine Weichwurst, eher 


Spoiler



Ein Traumatisierter Junge, der etwas overpowered ist



Daher zitterte seine Hand auch am Anfang ein wenig, weil er 'seine Leute' verlassen hat, aufgrund dieses Vorfalles (wird im späteren Verlauf einige male erwähnt, AFAIR aber erst in der 2. Staffel erklärt oder gegen Ende der ersten Staffel).

€dit:
Besonders wenn der Harem sich vergrößert, wirds lustig(er).
Das ganze geht sehr stark in den Comedy Bereich, mit ziemlich derben Scherzen...

Ein Problem beim ganzen ist natürlich, dass das ganze nie so richtig in Fahrt kommt und das ganze eher langsam erzählt wird. Mit sehr viel Focus auf die beinahe Sex-Szenen...


----------



## Leob12 (13. Oktober 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ein Problem beim ganzen ist natürlich, dass das ganze nie so richtig in Fahrt kommt und das ganze eher langsam erzählt wird. Mit sehr viel Focus auf die beinahe Sex-Szenen...



Wie schon gesagt, der Anime ist keine Katastrophe nur für mich weniger unterhaltsam als Trinity Seven oder DxD (wobei ich bei DxD auch nur die ersten beiden Staffel gesehen habe). 
Derzeit gibts ja eh Keijo, zumindest habe ich mir bei der ersten Folge nur "wtf" gedacht. Naja, sowas bringt nur Japan. 

Allerdings möchte ich momentan eher Digimon Tri auf den neuesten Stand bringen.


----------



## Ruptet (13. Oktober 2016)

Also ich fand den Anime auch nicht schlecht - ich steh zwar auch nicht auf animierte Brüste und der Teil ist im Anime ziemlich dominant, aber er ist meiner Meinung nach trotzdem ganz gut.
Finde auch, dass es sehr in Richtung Comedy geht, kann aber auch ernst.


----------



## Leob12 (14. Oktober 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> log horizon hätte tatsächlich an manchen stellen etwas shcneller voran gehen können. nicht deszutrotz ist es ein guter anime.
> 
> Hab erste staffel fairy tail fast durch (165 von 175 wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre). An sich sehr cool aber, solangsam geht mir lucy auf die enrven. wenn sie nen crush für natsu hat, dann bitte aber sag doch was. natsu rafft das eh nie und nimemr aus du konfrontierst ihn. und um so öfter diese momente kommen wo der crush so richtig deutlich wird umso mehr nervt es-.-. Der rest ist eigentlich ganz cool und ich muss das dubbing echt loben. Selbst in den kämpfen versteht man das english zu 99% perfekt, wovon sich andere animes ruhig eine scheibe abschneiden könnten.
> 
> Vor der zweiten staffel fairy tail muss ich aber mal was anderes reinschieben. glaube dann kommt endlich corpse party dran  w0ollt ich seit ewigkeiten schauen und habs jedes mal verpeilt.



Schau dir bitte HxH an, falls du den noch nicht gesehen hast^^
Da hast du etwa 150 Episoden ohne Filler (2 Recap-Episoden), richtig gute Kämpfe (kein "ich glaube an die Kraft der Freundschaft und schreie"-Power-Ups^^), extrem viele gute (im Sinne von interessant und gut designt, nicht gut als Gegenstück zu böse) Charaktere und die Animation ist auch ziemlich gut (Madhouse). 
Leider etwas unterschätzt wenn man ihn mit Naruto, OP, Bleach oder FT vergleicht, allerdings hat es sich herumgesprochen das der Anime wirklich gut ist. Der Anfang ist etwas zäh, das gebe ich zu, aber danach kommen reihenweise gute Arcs.

Nochwas zu FT: Der Anime macht gerade Pause, da kannst du nach den Grand Magic Games auch eine Pause einlegen. Danach kommt ein  Filler-Arc und die eigentliche Story geht erst mit dem Sun Village Arc weiter. Sprich Episode 204-226 kannst du auslassen, außer du hast sehr viel Zeit und nichts besseres zu tun, wirklich gut sind die Filler nämlich nicht^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Oktober 2016)

Naja, bin auch mal auf die neue Berserk Staffel gespannt, die nächstes Jahr kommt.

Das gute ist ja, dass Berserk 2016 ja gar kein Remake von dem alten aus den 90ern ist sondern eine Fortsetzung des Stoffes.
Man kann sich also vorher den alten Anime anschauen oder aber die 3 Kinofilme, die das ganze ja zusammenfassen...

Ich persönlich mag die 'Golden Age' Arc von Berserk jetzt nicht so besonders...


Und Fairy Tail hab ich die erste Staffel irgendwie geschaut und die zweite angefangen...
Es ist OK, aber wenn man das ganze zusammenfassen soll, dann läuft das ganze doch immer nach dem Schema F ab und ist irgendwie immer das gleiche...
Dann doch lieber Hono no Recca (leider noch nicht beendet), Hitman Reborn (auch nicht) oder yu yu hakusho...
Kenichi soll auch ganz gut sein...

Aber hier sind wir wieder beim Punkt der Bekanntheit: die von loeb12 genannten Animes kennt so ziemlich jeder. Die wirklich guten aber sind unbekannter...


Oh und Monster ist auch etwas länger, aber kein sinnloser gekloppe  Anime...


----------



## Leob12 (14. Oktober 2016)

Nur weil ein Anime bekannt ist, kann er nicht gut sein? 
Code Geass, Death Note, One Punch Man, sind alle gut und weitläufig bekannt. 

Auch Titel wie Rainbow sind ziemlich bekannt und das ist ein Meisterwerk. 

Ich habe etwas gegen dieses "wirklich gute Animes sind unbekannter", denn da impliziert dass Bekanntheitsgrad etwas mit schlechter Qualität zu tun hat. 
Nur weil viele Leute Death Note kennen wird der Anime nicht schlechter.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Oktober 2016)

Nein, umgekehrt meinte ich es.

Nur weil ein Anime bekannt ist, muss er nicht gut sein....

Und es gibt eben auch einige gute Animes, die weniger bekannt sind.
Meist weil sie schon etwas älter sind (Tenchi Muyo z.B.)


----------



## Leob12 (14. Oktober 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, umgekehrt meinte ich es.
> 
> Nur weil ein Anime bekannt ist, muss er nicht gut sein....
> 
> ...


Stimmt schon. Viele "elitists", vor allem bei Anime/Manga, haben eben das Verständnis dass bekannte Titel schlecht bzw schlechter sind. Nur weil etwas Mainstream ist, ist es nicht schlecht. Ist halt bei Animes irrsinnig weit verbreitet.


----------



## Gripschi (14. Oktober 2016)

Ich freu mich auf X Clamp Manga 1-18 

Für 20€ auf eBay ersteigert.

War neben Gundam damals mein 1. Anime den ich sah.

Waren das noch Zeiten auf Tele 5.

Irgendwie nostalgisch.

@Berserk sucht auf Youtube mal Berserk Redux, gute Zusammenfassung des Animes und der Filme. Wer  Berserk mag sollt die Redux Filme mal anschauen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Oktober 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Stimmt schon. Viele "elitists", vor allem bei Anime/Manga, haben eben das Verständnis dass bekannte Titel schlecht bzw schlechter sind. Nur weil etwas Mainstream ist, ist es nicht schlecht. Ist halt bei Animes irrsinnig weit verbreitet.


Vieles was Mainstream ist, ist aber einfach nur schlecht...
Fairy Tail zum Beispiel 
Gut, es gibt vieles, was deutlich schlechter ist, aber in meiner Liste würde ich das jetzt nicht besonders hoch einstufen wollen, ganz im Gegenteil.
In der Zeit kann man sich lieber 3 Gundam Shows anschauen. Oder andere Dinge. Zero no Tsukaima oder Nogizaka Haruka no Himitsu (alle Staffeln).

Jetzt könnte man auf mobile Betriebssysteme verweisen  

Anyway, zurück zu Shinmai Maou no Testament:
Die letzte Szene der ersten Staffel ist einfach geil. Da kann man einfach nie genug tun, was Jin Toujo dort macht 

Aber leider bekommt der Basara in der ersten Staffel nur 2 Mädels, andere kommen in der zweiten Staffel dazu...
Eine dritte wär echt mal nice 
Diesmal aber bitte mal 2 Cour...


PS: Ich hab immer noch nicht Nodame Cantabile Finale geschaut.
Aber das ist auch etwas, was ich sehr empfehlen würde. Aber ACHTUNG: hat enorm viel mit Mucke zu tun...
Danach weiß man aber auch 'nen bisserl mehr z.B. über Schubert, Mendelssohn...


----------



## MrSonii (15. Oktober 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon mal einer dieser Animes gesehen? Fragt nicht warum ich sie mir so gerne ansehe, ist einfach so
> Sind gute dabei?



Als einer, der eher im stillen Anime guckt. muss ich mich bei dem Thema doch mal melden 
Ich hab zwar erst vor knapp 2 Jahren angefangen mit Anime, aber seitdem habe ich einiges aus den Top-Listen nachgeholt. Dabei gucke ich auch gerne so genannte 'tearjerker'
Hier sind mal meine Empfehlungen von deiner Liste, wenn du so wie ich solche Anime gerne siehst, here we go...

- *Clannad After Story: *Die erste Staffel ist notwendig und auch gut mMn, aber was hier in der zweiten Staffel abgeliefert wurde ist an Emotionen kaum zu überbieten, hat mir SEHR GUT gefallen und bleibt mir bis heute im Gedächtnis
- *Angel Beats!*: Auch einer meiner Lieblinge, diese Serie hat alles. Freude, Hass, Liebe, Trauer... jede Emotion die du dir vorstellen kannst. Außerdem mag ich die Musik 
- *Shigatsu wa kimi no Uso:* Wow. Diese Serie. Ist in den *All Time Top 3 *der Anime Serien bei mir, natürlich auch hier ne Empfehlung.
- *Anohana:* Schwächer als die vorher genannten, aber wenn einem die Serien ausgehen kann man sich den schon geben, auch sehr emotional.
- *Steins;Gate:* Mein bisheriger *Lieblings-Anime aller Zeiten*. Fängt leichtherzig an und wird zunehmend ernster, das Pacing ist mMn überragend. Die Charaktere sind liebenswürdig, die Story ist sehr sehr gut. Hat alles was man braucht. GUCKEN! 
- *Grave of the Fireflies: *Find ich nicht so überragend wie viele sagen, aber weinen wird man trotzdem  Ist halt ein sehr hartes Thema was relativ ungeschönt dargestellt wird. 
- *Ookami Kodomo no Ame to Yuki (Wolf Children):* Bei diesem Film bin ich mir absolut nicht schade drum zuzugeben, dass ich dabei geweint habe. Wer hier nicht weint ist kein Mensch  Eine sehr bewegende Story über Familie. Einer meiner *liebsten Anime Filme*.

Soviel zu meinen Empfehlung 

Um mal beim Thema zu bleiben, hat jemand von euch schon  Kimi no na wa.  geguckt?
(Ich ja und kann den auch sehr sehr empfehlen, geht grad zurecht in Japan durch die Decke)


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Oktober 2016)

Vielen Dank für die kurzen Reviews dann weiss ich schon was ich als nächstes gucken werde


----------



## soth (15. Oktober 2016)

MrSonii schrieb:


> Um mal beim Thema zu bleiben, hat jemand von euch schon  Kimi no na wa.  geguckt?
> (Ich ja und kann den auch sehr sehr empfehlen, geht grad zurecht in Japan durch die Decke)


Es gibt doch bisher nur schrottige Quellen!?



> Just give me the BDs...
> Yes, the DVD comes with official subs.
> Yes, thank you Chinese overlords.
> Yes, it looks like shit.
> ...


Bezeichnend


----------



## MrSonii (15. Oktober 2016)

Hat sich trotzdem gelohnt  Der Film zieht einen so in den Bann, da fiel mir das irgendwann gar nicht mehr auf.
Freue mich aber schon darauf, den Film nochmal in guter Qualität zu gucken.


----------



## Ruptet (15. Oktober 2016)

Verdammt ... ich habe ihn mir gerade angesehen und ich scheine von Jahr zu Jahr sentimentaler zu werden 
Wirklich sehr schöner Film, wird gekauft sobald erhältlich.


----------



## MrSonii (15. Oktober 2016)

Jap, war auch mein erster Gedanke nach dem Schauen 
Der Film ist einfach richtig gut gemacht, die Kamerafahrten und vor allem der Soundtrack haben mir sehr gut gefallen, neben der originellen Story halt.


----------



## Gripschi (16. Oktober 2016)

Hab heut die letzten 2 Bände von Tokyo Ghoul gelesen.

Sehr sehr gut.

Wenn man sich dann die 2. Anime Staffel anschaut, denk ich WTF, der hat fast 0 mit den Manga gemein.


----------



## Leob12 (17. Oktober 2016)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Hab heut die letzten 2 Bände von Tokyo Ghoul gelesen.
> Sehr sehr gut.
> Wenn man sich dann die 2. Anime Staffel anschaut, denk ich WTF, der hat fast 0 mit den Manga gemein.


Ist doch bekannt^^ 
Da beschweren sich die Fans seit sie die zweite Staffel kennen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Oktober 2016)

Hm, irgendwie ist diese Saison ziemlich mau, was Anime betrifft...

Das meiste sind irgendwie Yaoi oder Männerharem Anime - nee, tut nicht not. Und einige Tage sind ziemlich lasch...

Momentan, die Animes, wo ich schaue:

Montag: 
*Stella no Mahou*
Recht angenehmer SoL Schulanime über ein paar Mädels, die in ihrem Club versuchen ein Spiel zu basteln.

Dienstag:
*Soushin Shoujo Matoi*
Interessanter Mahou Shoujo Anime eher klassischer Art, für Männlein und weiblein. Nicht nur 'für Mädchen' wie z.B. Precure oder Shugo Chara...

Mittwoch:
Nur 'nen Short (Mahou Shoujo Nante Mou Ii Desukara S2), welcher einfach viel zu kurz ist. Aber das Setting ist interessant. Geht da um eine Welt, in der Mahou Shoujos nicht mehr notwendig sind und 'das Böse' besiegt ist. Ganz lustig. Leider kurz.

Donnerstag:
Regalia, Keijo!!!
Naja, Regalia ist ein Mädchen Mecha Anime, Keijo!!!! einfach ein 'sinnloser' Ecchi Anime, bei dem es hauptsächlich um halb nackte Mädels geht.

Freitag:
Naja, eventuell Drifters. Das schaut ganz nett aus...
Mit dem guten alten Oda N. und anderen gestorbenen 'Helden'. Wenn man jetzt Gore vermutet, liegt man komplett richtig.

Samstag:
Bloodivores hab ich gedroppt. Schaut nach Danganronpa und ähnlichem aus. Leute eingesperrt und gejagt. Diesmal wohl mit Super Power, aber muss nicht sein...

Aber die richtigen Highlights sind Shuumatsu no Izetta.
Gutes Deutsch, Einfach nur zu empfehlen. Wer das nicht schaut, ist selbst Schuld! IMO AOTS.

www.working!! kann man sich anschauen, muss man aber nicht. Die ganzen Charaktere sind bei weitem nicht so liebenswert wie im Original und schlicht eine schlechte Kopie...

Mahoou Shoujo Ikusei Keikaku ist ein Dark Mahou Shoujo Anime, bei dem ich empfehlen würde, das am Stück zu schauen. Und auch nur, wenn man auf tritte in den Genitalbereich steht.

Occultic;Nine hab ich noch nicht verstanden. Und Udon no Kuni no Kiniro Kemari ist ein weiterer Anime, den man in Betracht ziehen könnte, wenn man nix zu tun hat.

Und am Sonntag gibts natürlich die Fortsetzung der Eisenblütigen Waisen, was die erste Staffel voraussetzt. Wem die erste Staffel gefiel, wird das eh weiter schauen. Wer die noch nicht geschaut hat, muss eh erst die erste schauen....

Ansonsten gibts nur noch Okusama ga Seitokaichou! S2. Aber auch wieder viel zu kurz. Und auch nur  Ecchi mit ganz brauchbaren Charakteren.


----------



## Leob12 (21. Oktober 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hm, irgendwie ist diese Saison ziemlich mau, was Anime betrifft...
> 
> Das meiste sind irgendwie Yaoi oder Männerharem Anime - nee, tut nicht not. Und einige Tage sind ziemlich lasch...


Habe ich mir auch gedacht, schon vor der Season.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Oktober 2016)

Joa, hab das ganze noch mal editiert. Letzte Saison war im schnitt besser. Diese Saison gibts 2 richtig gute Animes, dazu noch den einen oder anderen brauchbaren. Der Rest ist eher für Kinder oder Mädchen...

Insgesamt würde ich dieser Saison vielleicht ein 3-4 von 10 geben. Und das auch nur wg. 2 Animes. Sonst wärs noch schlechter....
Eben weil fast jeden Tag ein Harem um ein Mädel oder Yaoi Zeugs läuft...


----------



## MrSonii (21. Oktober 2016)

Jap dito. Dann hole ich halt weiter nach 
Auch gut.
Edit: Welche 2 wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Oktober 2016)

Die Fortsetzung der Eisenblütigen Waisen (Gundam Iron Blooded Orphans) und Izetta, die letzte Hexe (heißt wirklich so ).

Gut, Matoi ist auch ganz OK, aber dann schaut es schon schlecht aus...


----------



## Leob12 (21. Oktober 2016)

Bungou Stray Dogs ist auch gut und Haikyuu wird auch gut werden wenn sie es nicht vollkommen versauen. 
Ziemlich bitter das der größte Anime dieser Season Keijo!!! ist...
IBO muss ich mir noch ansehen, hab allerdings noch keinen Gundam-Anime gesehen, macht das was?


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Oktober 2016)

Nein, da IBO in diesem Falle wieder ein eigenständiger Gundam mit eigenem Universum ist.
Es gibt da viele verschiedene Universen, sofern nix von UC die Rede ist, ist es im Prinzip egal.

Du kannst dir also auch Gundam 00 anschauen, oder Gundam Seed (+Destiny danach).
hier mal eine Timeline.

PS: Reconguista in G soll wohl nicht so toll sein, Gundam AGE ist ager auch ziemlicher Käse.
Gundam SEED und 00 sind ziemlich gut. Wing ist OK, Turn A ist auch OK.
Seed, 00 und IBO stehen aber recht deutlich an der Spitze, in dieser Reihenfolge.


----------



## Leob12 (21. Oktober 2016)

Ah, danke. Ich war mir nämlich nicht sicher ob die inhaltlich nicht irgendwie zusammenhängen bzw ob es quasi mehrere Erzählstränge gibt, sprich ob da mehrere Serien inhaltlich zusammengehören aber nicht einfach GW 1, 2 oder 3 heißen^^


----------



## Gripschi (25. Oktober 2016)

So habe jetzt Seven Deadly Sins 1-10 gelesen.

Sehr gut, witzig und trotzdem interessante Geschichte. Das "perverse" von Meliodas muss man mögen. Bin eigentlich kein Fan von sowas aber hier passt es gut.


Dann Tokyo Ghoul Re Bd. 1 gelesen.

Geht sehr interessant weiter, bin gespannt was noch kommt.

Fand aber den Zeichenstil der ersten 14 besser.

Der neue ist nicht schlecht aber anders halt 

Dann noch die LN gelesen.

Ziemlich gut mmn, nur etwas zu kurz.

Die Geschichten sind zum Teil eigenständig.

Andere hängen zusammen und bauen trotz anderer Handlung aufeinander auf bzw. haben die Selbe Grundlage.

Als nächstes sind Attack on Titan 1-10 dran


----------



## Noxxphox (26. Oktober 2016)

also tokyo ghoul :re ist eig ganz cool. bin glaub bei kapitel 97 und warte das es weiter geht. lässt später stark nach meiner meinung (wird zwischendurch relativ öde) macht dann aber mit netten kämpfen und unerwarteten erscheinungen alter bekannter wiederm ein comeback. ist definitiv interesant und für jeden tokyo ghoul fan was feines 

bin im mom beim highschool dxd novel numero 4 in der mitte. es ist genau das was man vom anime erwartet blos noch witziger. währends ise seine perverse seite im anime aber lustig war führt er im novel zu so manchem dafuq und erbärmlichen moment. trotzdem ist es sehr unterhaltsam und ich freu mich schon sobald ich zu dem teil komme wo nimmer in den animes ist (glaub ab novel band 8^^ und gibt schon 22 )


----------



## Leob12 (27. Oktober 2016)

Schade dass ich jetzt bis Februar auf den letzten Digimon-tri-Teil warten muss, hat mir bisher sehr gut gefallen. 

Jetzt bin ich aber auf der Suche nach einem guten Action-Anime mit guten Kämpfen, irgendwie war das Genre für mich die letzten Monate unterrepräsentiert. 
Alternativ irgendwas lustiges. 
Gesehen habe ich diese Animes hier: 
UCP: Animeliste - Proxer.Me
Ich hoffe mein Profil ist zugänglich^^


----------



## -Atlanter- (10. November 2016)

Gamer90 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand schon mal einer dieser Animes gesehen? Fragt nicht warum ich sie mir so gerne ansehe, ist einfach so
> Sind gute dabei?


Ich kann leider nur zu zwei Animes was sagen:
1. Steins Gate steht auf meiner Muss-ich-noch-anschauen-Liste
2. Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood ist zurzeit mein absoluter Lieblingsanime. Man sollte sich nicht von anfangs viel eingesetzen, sich wiederholenden Humor abschrecken lassen. Die Geschichte gehört zu den besten Animes die ich kenne. Die Handlung wird im späteren Verlauf etwas düsterer und spürbar ernster. (Es gibt auch noch den älteren Anime Full Metal Alchemist, welcher auch seine Qualitäten hat. Jedoch ist Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood in Sachen Geschichte eindeutig der bessere)



			
				Leob12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe mein Profil ist zugänglich^^


Leider nur für dort angemeldete Benutzer

@Leob12
Von den Gundam Serien finde auch ich Gundam 00 sowie Gundam Seed am besten. 
Gundam Wing und Gundam Seed Destiny habe ich auch gesehen, diese muss man aber meiner Meinung nach nicht unbedingt gesehen haben. Lezteres ist eine direkte Fortsetzung zu Gundam Seed. Da es schon viele Jahre her ist dass ich diese 4 Serien gesehen habe kann ich dir keine Details zu den einzelnen Serien sagen. Dem Post von Stefan Payne stimme ich zu.


----------



## Leob12 (10. November 2016)

-Atlanter- schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nur zu zwei Animes was sagen:
> 1. Steins Gate steht auf meiner Muss-ich-noch-anschauen-Liste
> 2. Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood ist zurzeit mein absoluter Lieblingsanime. Man sollte sich nicht von anfangs viel eingesetzen, sich wiederholenden Humor abschrecken lassen. Die Geschichte gehört zu den besten Animes die ich kenne. Die Handlung wird im späteren Verlauf etwas düsterer und spürbar ernster. (Es gibt auch noch den älteren Anime Full Metal Alchemist, welcher auch seine Qualitäten hat. Jedoch ist Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood in Sachen Geschichte eindeutig der bessere)


Ich persönlich fand FMA:B schons ehr ordentlich und kann verstehen warum er so viele Fans hat. Allerdings hat mich der Anime jetzt nicht so begeistert. Er hat mich aber ziemlich gut unterhalten. 





> Leider nur für dort angemeldete Benutzer


Normalerweise müsste es gehen. 
Profil: leoben11 - Proxer.Me
Auf den Reiter "Anime" klicken, dann müsste man meine Watchlist sehen können. 



> @Leob12
> Von den Gundam Serien finde auch ich Gundam 00 sowie Gundam Seed am besten.
> Gundam Wing und Gundam Seed Destiny habe ich auch gesehen, diese muss man aber meiner Meinung nach nicht unbedingt gesehen haben. Lezteres ist eine direkte Fortsetzung zu Gundam Seed. Da es schon viele Jahre her ist dass ich diese 4 Serien gesehen habe kann ich dir keine Details zu den einzelnen Serien sagen. Dem Post von Stefan Payne stimme ich zu.


Die kann man alle unabhängig voneinander ansehen? Außer diejenigen, die natürlich Fortsetzungen sind.^^


----------



## -Atlanter- (11. November 2016)

> Die kann man alle unabhängig voneinander ansehen? Außer diejenigen, die natürlich Fortsetzungen sind.^^


Ja. Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen, aber in den meisten Fällen wird für eine neue Serie ein neues Universum bzw. eine neue Hintergrundgeschichte verwendet. Das heißt, du kannst ohne Bedenken mit Folge 1 von Gudam Seed, Gundam 00 oder Gundam Wing anfangen.


----------



## DeathscytheXXXG (14. November 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, da IBO in diesem Falle wieder ein eigenständiger Gundam mit eigenem Universum ist.
> Es gibt da viele verschiedene Universen, sofern nix von UC die Rede ist, ist es im Prinzip egal.
> 
> Du kannst dir also auch Gundam 00 anschauen, oder Gundam Seed (+Destiny danach).
> ...



Naja, Turn A ist schon ne ziemliche Schlaftablette. Generell würd ich mir nichts mehr von Tomino seit CCA geben. 

Wie war eig. die erste Staffel von IBO? Ich hab ja prompt aufgehört, weil ich fpr mein Abi lernen musste


----------



## Leob12 (14. November 2016)

Also was ich so gelesen habe ist IBO ziemlich beliebt


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. November 2016)

DeathscytheXXXG schrieb:


> Naja, Turn A ist schon ne ziemliche Schlaftablette.


Ja, sagte ich ja, nicht gut, nur OK...




DeathscytheXXXG schrieb:


> Wie war eig. die erste Staffel von IBO?


Ziemlich spannend und interessant. Einige Raumkämpfe viele aufm Boden.
Geht eher Richtung 00 und Seed denn Wing und TurnA.

Würd IBO aktuell irgendwo auf Platz 3 sehen, direkt nach SEED und 00.


----------



## Rat Six (15. November 2016)

Mir hat IBO sehr gut gefallen, muss dazu, aber sagen, dass es meine erste Gundam Staffel war.

Da fängt man an einen Manga zu lesen und mitten drin geht es nicht weiter, nach ein wenig suchen kommt man drauf, dass eine Light Novel die Vorlage ist -> muss ich haben. Nach einigem Suchen und noch mehr Flüchen komme ich drauf, dass es die Bücher nur in der chinesichen Originalfassung gibt -> . Dann zufällig durch Google auf eine Fanseite gestoßen wo sich die Jungs die Mühe gemacht haben alle ~270 Kapitel zu übersetzen -> . So nun habe ich 2200 Seiten zum lesen .


----------



## RyzA (15. November 2016)

Vielleicht für den ein oder anderen hier interessant:

Ghost In The Shell": Erster Trailer zur Adaption des Kult-Mangas mit Scarlett Johansson
Voltron - Universal treibt Pläne für Realfilm zur Animationsserie voran


----------



## Leob12 (30. November 2016)

So, endlich habe ich mich mal an Fate/Zero rangesetzt. Und naja, bei den Kämpfen bleibt einem der Mund offen so schön wie die Animation ist. Dazu sind es keine hirnlosen Prügeleien.


----------



## Leob12 (29. Dezember 2016)

Also das neueste OP Kapitel war wieder stark. Vor allem die letzte Seite. Der Arc entwickelt sich doch anders als erwartet, und das ist gut. Leider kommt das nächste Kapitel erst in 2 Wochen


----------



## efdev (29. Dezember 2016)

Was ist eigentlich mit Trickster los da kommt schon länger keine Folge hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Dezember 2016)

Heute Detektiv Conan Special Black Edition gekauft für nur 6€ und das mit über 500 Seiten, werde mal eine Weile genug zu lesen haben, den Anime kenne ich schon lange.  Weiss jemand warum Mangas auf der Rechten statt wie bei uns üblich auf der Linken Seite gebunden sind? Ich weiss eine Noobfrage


----------



## Leob12 (30. Dezember 2016)

Weil man im japanischen von rechts nach links liest.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (2. Januar 2017)

Hab jetzt "Charlotte" durchgeschaut. Fängt recht seicht an, wird dann aber enorm stark. Gerade die letzten Episoden und das Ende gefallen sehr gut! 
Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Januar 2017)

Mein Nachbar Totoro kommt nächsten Monat eine Limitierte Specialedition raus, sie enthält Bluray,DVD, 133min Extras, eine Sammlermünze und kommt im Steelbook, für 30€.Von Prinzessin Mononoke habe ich auch die Limitierte Edition bestellt die aber 170min Extras enthält, der Rest ist der selbe wie beim anderen Film auch für 30€, ich weiss nicht ob sich beide für den Preis lohnen aber gekauft ist es schon mal.

Habt ihr beid Filme schon? In der CE?


----------



## Leob12 (2. Januar 2017)

Ich hab beide schon, aber nicht als CE. Allerdings hab ich DBZ Ressurection F als CE gekauft


----------



## Gripschi (3. Januar 2017)

Ich hab keinen. Aber Prinzessin Monoke war gut gewesen.

Ich hab heut meine Mangas und Animes sortiert in dir neue Schrankwand.

Jetzt sind nach aussortieren Sword Art Online LN 1-4, Claymore 1-4 sowie Bakuman 1-8 über.

Weiß einer wo man sowas verkauft bekommt?


Sonst Noragami geschaut, die 1. Staffel gefiel mir recht gut. Der Deutsche Dub war auch super.

Hellsing Ultimate auf Englisch angefangen, die Stimmen sind dort auch gut getroffen.


----------



## Leob12 (3. Januar 2017)

Bakuman kannst du doch die restlichen Teile kaufen^^


----------



## Gripschi (3. Januar 2017)

Hmh, ja das wäre ne Idee. Muss ich mal schauen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal ein Foto meiner Sammlung, paar Mangas flattern noch durchs Haus. (Braut des Magiers, Tokyo Ghoul LNs, Log Horizon Bd. 6, Tokyo ESP).

Gewissermaßen ein in sich geschlossenes Ökosystem .


----------



## Leob12 (3. Januar 2017)

Ich hab meine Sammlung aufgeteilt. Die gesamte Deadman Wonderland Reihe und die gesamte bisherige Berserk-Reihe, die ganze Bakuman-Reihe habe ich alle im elterlichen Haushalt^^ 
Deadman Wonderland sind 7 Bände @ 300 Seiten, Berserk ist auch jeweils 1 Doppelband, davon 19 Stück, und Bakuman sind 4x4 in den Sammelschubern. Und die anderen sind auch eher platzsparend im Regal geschlichtet.


----------



## Gripschi (4. Januar 2017)

Berserk ist im Computer Zimmer.

Wenn es mehr werden wird dann auch geschichtet, aber aktuell ist noch Platz.


Ich glaub ich hab Berserk 19 noch nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (4. Januar 2017)

Es ist beim Billy-Regel schlicht unökonomisch pro Regalboden nur eine Reihe einzuordnen, da haben nämlich ziemlich genau zwei Reihen hintereinander Platz. Und da meinem Traum von einer gut gefüllten Regalwand (nicht nur Manga xD) noch einige Dinge im Weg stehen (hauptsächlich Platz und Kohle^^) muss man halt haushalten. 
Außerdem stelle ich meine Bücher/Mangas immer ganz nach vorne an den Rand, so setzt sich da nämlich kein Staub ab. 

Worauf ich bei meinen Mangas stolz bin: Ich hab sie alle gelesen. Einzig LN 3&4 von NGNL muss ich noch lesen. Bei anderen Büchern (Romane, "hohe Literatur", diverse Sozial - und Geschichtswissenschaftsbücher) ist sogar noch die Folie dran und das seit 2 Jahren bei einigen Exemplaren. Da bin ich bei den Mangas ja wirklich vorbildlich. Bakuman habe ich ziemlich schnell ausgelesen, Berserk ebenso. 

Leider fehlt es aktuell an Zeit für einen größeren Einkauf. Tokyo Ghoul hab ich glaub ich nur bis Band 12, Attack on Titan 10 oder 11, Vinland Saga steht bei 8, bei Area D fehlen mir auch die letzten 2 Bände (aber nachdem das Ende ja angeblich ziemlich gerusht sein soll, kaufe ich mir die maximal gebraucht, hab Area D nämlich in guter Erinnerung). Ach ja, von Death Note habe ich Band 1&2, die gab es zusammen mal für 10€ im Abverkauf. 

Jetzt habe ich glatt auf Old Boy und Btooom! vergessen, Old Boy habe ich alle 4 Bände, und Btooom! die ersten beiden Sammelschuber, also 8 Bände. 
Dann habe ich noch The Breaker komplett, und bei der Fortsetzung Breaker - New Waves bin ich am neuesten Stand^^

Insgesamt ist da in den letzten 3,5 Jahren doch einiges zusammengekommen. Aber insgesamt sind Mangas doch ein billiges Hobby. Vor allem bin ich stolz darauf dass mir jede Reihe die ich teilweise/ganz besitze, auch gut gefallen hat. Da bin ich schon kritisch, aber ein Fehlkauf war ganz sicher nicht dabei, im Gegenteil.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Januar 2017)

Da du gerade die Folie bei Mangas ansprichst, als ich bei Hugendubel war vor kurzem gab es da kaum Mangas die foliert waren, normal? 

Wie ist generell der Zustand von Gebrauchten Mangas, habt ihr hauptsächlich gute Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (5. Januar 2017)

Moinsen,

ich hab mich mal die Tage an meinem erstem Manga probiert. Anime schaue ich jetzt schon recht lange, aber an Mangas hatte ich mich vorher nie "getraut". Hatte halt keine Lust dazu. Nun hab ich mir aber mal Teil 1-6 von Tokyo Ghoul geholt (aufn Tablet) und bin recht überzeugt 
Nun meine Frage an euch: Wo kauft ihr euch die Mangas? Ich würde gerne auf Bücher/Comics verzichten und alles digital halten.
Bei Amazon gibt es ja schon einiges, aber auch nicht alles


----------



## Gripschi (5. Januar 2017)

Was das angeht kann ich dir nicht helfen. Vllt auf den Verlagsseiten.

Ich brauch Papier in der Hand.

Tokyo Ghoul ist auch gut. Die 3 LN sind auch gut. Wobei du die besser erst nach dem ersten Re Band lesen solltest.

Angetan hat es mit auch die Seven Deadly Sins. Es erinnert zwar etwas an Fairy Tail/ One Piece aber geht seine eigenen Wege.


----------



## Leob12 (6. Januar 2017)

Du kannst die Mangas ja wieder verkaufen. Aber ansonsten habe ich alle Mangas physisch gekauft. 
Nanatsu no Taizai ist ziemlich gut. Zwar ist Meliodas, und auch Ban, ziemlich OP, außerdem ist die Story besser als Fairy Tail. Und es ist weitaus erwachsener.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Januar 2017)

Hier mal ein kleines Unboxing von: Prinzessin Mononoke Limited Collectors Edition

Inhalt:
- DVD mit Film 128min (ohne Extras)
- Bluray mit Film 133min + 170min Extras 
- Steelbook
- Goldene Münze

Nein ich habe mich nicht vertippt bei der Filmlänge bei der Bluray, so steht es auf der Verpackung  Ich nehme an das man auf der Bluray 5min mehr Film zu sehen bekommt. Auf den Fotos seht ihr mehr, die Münze ist sehr schön aber ich kann das verwendete Material nicht ertasten, es fühlt sich nicht wie billigen Kunststoff an, aber auch nicht wie Metall. Wahrscheinlich ist es ein spezieller Kunststoff, eine Naht ist jedenfalls nicht zu sehen die Münze ist also aus einem Stück.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry für das schlechte Licht, bei mir zu Hause habe ich nicht so tolles Licht zum fotografieren und die Fotos habe ich vor 5min gemacht. Wie findet ihr die Limitierte Sammleredition von Prinzessin Monnoke, ist sie 30€ Wert für euch? Ich habe mir den Film auf Bluray noch nicht angeschaut aber werde es demnächst nachholen, mal sehen ob ich die zusätzlichen 5min finde


----------



## Leob12 (8. Januar 2017)

Ist die Box aus Metall? 
Ansonsten finde ich es die CE in Ordnung. 

Was zeigen denn die Extras? 
Meine einzige CE in Sachen Anime ist Resurrection F, da bin ich aber eher mäßig begeistert. DVD+BR+3DBR, dazu eine Box wo die Box mit den 3 Discs drinnen ist, beides aus Pappe, zwar mit schönen Zeichnungen und gutem Druck, aber ohne Schnickschnack. Und dann gibt es noch ein Poster, etwas größer als Din A4, also, naja, kein Poster in meinem Verständnis. Die ganze Box ist eben wirklich recht "basic", vor allem wenn ich das mit meinem God Eater Vol 1 Sammelschuber vergleiche. 
Dort finde ich Reliefdruck vorne, dazu alles Hochglanzpapier. Hat zwar auch 42€ gekostet (gibts jetzt für 33€ auf Amazon), trotzdem muss ich sagen dass mich die CE von Ressurection F etwas enttäuscht hat was die Aufmachung anbelangt. 27€ hat die CE im November gekostet, trotzdem ist der "Bonusinhalt" mehr als dürftig, gerade da es sich um DBZ handelt. Aktuell kostet die Bluray alleine gleich viel wie die CE, also kann man schon die CE nehmen. Aber nicht weil man sich viel Bonusmaterial oder sowas erhofft.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Januar 2017)

Die Extras gucke ich mir noch an und steht doch Steelbook also ja ist aus Metall 

EDIT: Storyboards zum kompletten Film, Trailershow zu vielen Ghibliflimen und weitere Trailer

Ehrlich gesagt etwas Mager, ein Making Of scheint nicht dabei zu sein, Storyboards sind ganz nett aber mir fehlen Interviews der Macher.


----------



## Leob12 (8. Januar 2017)

Ok, hört ganz passabel an, aber auch nicht mehr...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (14. Januar 2017)

Bin wieder am Hunter x Hunter gucken. Die Soundtracks sind teilweise echt der Hammer.
Bisher eines der besten:
Hashiro


----------



## Leob12 (23. Januar 2017)

Ist eigentlich irgendwer da, der schon ein paar Episoden der neuen Season gesehen hat? Irgendwie klingen viele Titel interessant, aber bisher habe ich noch nichts angesehen.

Momentan sitze ich an "Nanbaka", da geht es um Gefängnisinsassen im "besten Gefängnis der Welt". Alles ist ziemlich übertrieben und schrill (die Türen haben allesamt einen pinken Rahmen^^) und die Charaktere sind auch eher lächerlich denn ernst, wobei es mit der Zeit ernster wird. 
Aber der Fokus liegt trotzdem auf Comedy und das macht der Anime doch recht ordentlich.


----------



## MrSonii (23. Januar 2017)

Ich gucke aus der aktuellen Season "Shouwa Genroku Rakugo Shinjuu: Sukeroku Futatabi-hen", die zweite Staffel von "Shouwa Genroku Rakugo Shinjuu".
Kann ich empfehlen (dann aber natürlich mit der ersten Staffel anfangen  ), es ist ein sehr unverbrauchtes Setting und darüber hinaus noch sehr gut erzählt,
mit guter Animation und Soundkulisse.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (23. Januar 2017)

Bin gerade am Berserk (1996) gucken. Alter ist das Ding geil. Die ersten Folgen waren etwas Durststrecke, aber dann.... Junge Junge. Bin jetzt kurz vorm Ende.
Weiß jemand was von euch über den Bluray-Release?


----------



## Gripschi (23. Januar 2017)

Berserk ist auch super 

Zu Blu Ray Relase kann ich nichts sagen.

Aber dir Berserk Redux auf Youtube empfehlen.

@t: Hab jetzt Railgun Season 1 fertig. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen der Anime. Besonders die Teleport Fähigkeit + Nadlen.

Werde jetzt Attack on Titan mal wieder holen. Der Eng Dub ist sehr gut.

Aus der aktuellen Season schau ich nichts derzeit.

Edit: Heut kamen Blood Lad (Blu Ray), Gunslinger, Rah Xephon und Haiban Renmei an.


Letzteren suchte ich immer mal wieder auf DVD. Nun hab ich ihn endlich 

Einer der trauigsten und doch Interessantesten Animes den ich kenne.

Der wird nach AoT geschaut.


----------



## soth (23. Januar 2017)

Wieso sollte man noch nicht mit der neuen Season angefangen haben?


----------



## Leob12 (23. Januar 2017)

soth schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man noch nicht mit der neuen Season angefangen haben?



Weil ich eigentlich immer warte bis ich so 3 Folgen auf einmal ansehen kann. Und meist warte ich damit bis die Season wieder vorbei ist und die Titel auf meiner Watchlist versauern. 
Außer ich habe eine Fortsetzung eines Titels den ich sehr gerne mochte. 



> Bin gerade am Berserk (1996) gucken. Alter ist das Ding geil. Die ersten Folgen waren etwas Durststrecke, aber dann.... Junge Junge. Bin jetzt kurz vorm Ende.
> Weiß jemand was von euch über den Bluray-Release?


Ich würde dir ja den Manga empfehlen  
Es hat definitiv seinen Grund warum der derart hoch eingeschätzt wird.


----------



## efdev (23. Januar 2017)

@Leob 12
Ja Nanbaka ist Prima  
Ansonsten find ich "Akibas Trip" noch sehr gut, liegt aber vielleicht auch an der Stimme von Emilia aus ReZero welche auch da wieder vorkommt  

Bei "Sprit Pact" bin ich mir noch nicht sicher geht kann man bisher aber auch drauf gut verzichten.

2. Staffel von Kono Subarashii ist natürlich gut hab schon die erste Staffel verschlungen  .

Ansonsten hab ich noch nichts gefunden was mich reizt, mal schauen wenn ich wieder mehr Zeit hab schaue ich mir von allen die ersten Folgen an.
Oft überrascht mich ein Anime obwohl mir Genre und der Einstiegstext(oder wie nennt man das?) mich nicht so wirklich ansprechen, außer es ist so eine komische Animation wie bei Ajin das kann ich überhaupt nicht ab.


----------



## soth (25. Januar 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Weil ich eigentlich immer warte bis ich so 3 Folgen auf einmal ansehen kann. Und meist warte ich damit bis die Season wieder vorbei ist und die Titel auf meiner Watchlist versauern.
> Außer ich habe eine Fortsetzung eines Titels den ich sehr gerne mochte.


Ich persönlich kenne eigentlich nur eine "Gattung  Menschen" die Animes aus der aktuellen Season schaut ... und egal wer das davon ist, wer hintendran ist, schleppt es in die neue Season mit


----------



## kloanabua (26. Januar 2017)

Ob One Piece auf deutsch weiter synchronisiert wird ist total unsicher oder? 
Ich hab jetzt endlich Folge 517 erreicht und würde gern weitersehen aber mit japanisch mit Untertiteln kann ich mich nicht anfreunden... [emoji16] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gripschi (26. Januar 2017)

Ich schau in neuen Seasons auch erst bei 2-3 Folgen.

Mein Hit: Gods Blessing Season 2. Ich find den göttlich.

Sonst hab ich nur den im 1. Weltkriegs Settings angeschaut. Der hat mir bisher ziemlich gut gefallen.


Aktuell schau ich Haibane Renmei. Ein toller Anime und eine tolle deutsche Syncro.

Nach AoT und Hellsing entspannend.


----------



## Atma (26. Januar 2017)

Aus der aktuellen Season:

- Kobayashi-san Chi no Maid Dragon

- Youjo Senki oder auch The Saga of Tanya the Evil

Masamune-kun no Revenge werde ich auch bald anfangen . Sehr angetan bin ich von Youjo Senki. Was für ein krasser Hauptcharakter Tanya doch ist, Setting und Story gefallen mir ebenfalls sehr


----------



## Leob12 (27. Januar 2017)

kloanabua schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt endlich Folge 517 erreicht und würde gern weitersehen aber mit japanisch mit Untertiteln kann ich mich nicht anfreunden...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Man gewöhnt sich nach ein paar Episoden daran.


----------



## Noxxphox (30. Januar 2017)

man lernt das mit der zeit. mitlerweile verpasse ich auch nix mehr beim mitlesen von den subs. anfangs hab ich immer irgendwas nicht mit bekommen weil so viel text war, aber man gewöhnt sich dran das alles mit dem augenwinkel wahrzunehmen.


----------



## Gripschi (30. Januar 2017)

Hab Haibane Renmei fertig.

Ein sehr toller Anime und ein sehr emotionales Ende.

Der ganze Anime ist mmn etwas besonders.

Sollte man sich mal geben.


----------



## Stormado (2. Februar 2017)

kloanabua schrieb:


> Ob One Piece auf deutsch weiter synchronisiert wird ist total unsicher oder?
> Ich hab jetzt endlich Folge 517 erreicht und würde gern weitersehen aber mit japanisch mit Untertiteln kann ich mich nicht anfreunden... [emoji16]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Ich zitiere mal Kaizoku aus dem Pirateboard-Forum:



			
				Kaizoku schrieb:
			
		

> *Neue Folgen noch dieses Jahr auf ProsiebenMaxx*
> 
> ProsiebenMaxx hat auf seiner Website einige Infos zu seinem Anime-Programm bekannt gegeben, darunter auch One Piece.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gripschi (2. Februar 2017)

Hab heut die ersten 15 Bände von Attack on Titan durch.

Muss sagen das ich nicht ansatzweise mit solcher Dynamik und Tragik gerechnet hab.

Das ging ganz schön ab.


Man sollt echt mal den Manga lesen, der Anime war im Vergleich gut aber einige Details gefilen mir im Manga besser.

Einfach Wow.


----------



## Leob12 (2. Februar 2017)

Im Manga sind die Titanen mehr horromäßig, der Anime hat mehr Action. 
Aber ich freue mich schon extrem auf die zweite Staffel die ja dieses Jahr kommt, endlich, und kein verdammtes Kabaneri^^


----------



## Gripschi (9. Februar 2017)

Oja bin gespannt wie sie die inszenieren.

Hab heut die ersten Folgen von Panonoria Agent gesehn.

Sehr interessant bisher und mal etwas anderes.


----------



## Leob12 (9. Februar 2017)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Oja bin gespannt wie sie die inszenieren.


Ich bin da zuversichtlich. 
Die Animationen werden noch einmal eine Stufe über der ersten Staffel stehen. Außerdem war das Studio damals recht neu, auch die Leute dort in der Branche nicht neu waren, man hat seit AoT Owari no Seraph und letztes Jahr Kabaneri produziert. Beide sind vom Story-Aspekt her recht mau, auch von den Charakteren her (zumindest in der Adaption von OnS), aber die Musik war in beiden Serien richtig gut und die Animationen ebenfalls. 
Ich bin gespannt. Ich kenne die Vorlage und die ist wirklich gut. Ich hoffe nur auf eine 24 Episoden Staffel, 12 Folgen wären arg kurz, denn es gibt wirklich viel zu erzählen. 

Vorgestern habe ich Gekkan Shojo: Noizaki-kun abgeschlossen. Kurzweiliger Slice of Life/School/Romance/Comedy-Anime mit Fokus auf Comedy mit allerlei interessanten und eigenwilligen Charakteren. Gelacht habe ich wirklich regelmäßig.


----------



## Noxxphox (10. Februar 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Im Manga sind die Titanen mehr horromäßig, der Anime hat mehr Action.
> Aber ich freue mich schon extrem auf die zweite Staffel die ja dieses Jahr kommt, endlich, und kein verdammtes Kabaneri^^



was hast du gegen kabaneri? soll angeblich garnicht so schlecht sein. weis es aber nichtvda ich noch keine zeit hatte es mir selbst zu anzuschauen oder mich grosartig darüber zu informieren.
generel habe ich wenig zeit für anime und manga aktuel. ich lese nur highschool dxd den novel im moment (aktuel bei band 16^^).


----------



## Leob12 (10. Februar 2017)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> was hast du gegen kabaneri? soll angeblich garnicht so schlecht sein. weis es aber nichtvda ich noch keine zeit hatte es mir selbst zu anzuschauen oder mich grosartig darüber zu informieren.
> generel habe ich wenig zeit für anime und manga aktuel. ich lese nur highschool dxd den novel im moment (aktuel bei band 16^^).



Kabaneri ist so gut gestartet, und dann irrsinnig abgefallen vom Niveau her. Auch die Animationen wurden schlechter und die Story hatte ohnehin immer schon ein paar größere Logiklöcher. Die 12 Folgen reichen nicht einmal ansatzweise aus, alles wirkt gehetzt.


----------



## Amon (10. Februar 2017)

Kann mir wer was zu Tokio Ghul sagen? Scheint zwar schon älter zu sein aber klingt recht interessant.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Noxxphox (10. Februar 2017)

für mich als manga einer der besten wenn man auf diese ghoulsetting steht. mir hats sehr gut gefallen. 
der anime ist ganz cool, wenn auch generel gesehen nur durchschnitt bis guter durchschnitt. ein paar sachen aus dem manga wurde nicht so gut übernommen bzw wurden weggelassen. aber die haupstory haben sie ganz gut verfolgt bis auf die größere differenz am ende. das ende ist das gleiche blos es unterscheidet sich im detail etwas (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. ist ne weile her^^).


----------



## Gripschi (10. Februar 2017)

Sehr zu empfehlen. Der Manga ist große Klasse.

Der Anime ist bis zum Ende 1. Staffel recht treu danach geht es extrem auseinander.

Trotzdem gut.


----------



## Noxxphox (10. Februar 2017)

naja extrem ist übertrieben. es hat abweichungen aber es gibt deutlich schlimemr abweichende animes. ich bin der meinung es hält sich alles im rahmenndes vertretbaren. ich meine alles 100% originalgetreu geht nicht weils viel zu umfangreich meist wäre. irgendwo muss man cutten bzw es ändern da es sonst langweilig wird.
ändert aber nichts daran das es ein an sich guter anime ist^^


----------



## Amon (10. Februar 2017)

Kloppt euch nicht! 😉 Das reicht mir doch schon, werde ich mir demnächst mal ansehen.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## soth (10. Februar 2017)

Ich kann da Leob nur zustimmen, an Kabaneri war nichts gut. Mittelmäßige Animation mit zunehmender Anzahl an Standbildern, inkonsistentes Artwork, miese Charaktere, kaum Handlung, ... alles in allem bestenfalls mittelmäßig. 
Im Großen und Ganzen also Attack on Titan mit weniger nervigem MC. Ich muss AoT endlich mal ganz anschauen, damit ich weiß worüber ich lästere


----------



## Atma (11. Februar 2017)

Ist eben Geschmackssache. Mir hat Kabaneri gut gefallen, quasi ein Attack on Titan mit Ghoulen und Zügen. Ein Storyschwergewicht brauchte man allein wegen der Anzahl der Folgen schon nicht erwarten.


----------



## Leob12 (11. Februar 2017)

soth schrieb:


> Ich kann da Leob nur zustimmen, an Kabaneri war nichts gut. Mittelmäßige Animation mit zunehmender Anzahl an Standbildern, inkonsistentes Artwork, miese Charaktere, kaum Handlung, ... alles in allem bestenfalls mittelmäßig.
> Im Großen und Ganzen also Attack on Titan mit weniger nervigem MC. Ich muss AoT endlich mal ganz anschauen, damit ich weiß worüber ich lästere


Doch, die Musik war gut. Nicht außerordentlich, aber doch gut^^ 
Wäre Biba nicht "passiert", würde mein Urteil vermutlich etwas besser ausfallen, aber so war es maximal durchschnittliche Action-Kost, allerdings gibts genügend Titel die ich vorher empfehlen würde. 
Bei AoT fand ich Eren gar nicht so nervig. Allerdings haben sie bei Kabaneri auch eifrig von Eren "abgeguckt", denn der MC dort ist ähnlich, wenn auch nicht der typische Shonen-Held und anfangs war er ja recht erfrischend, eben weil er nicht ganz so konventionell war.



Atma schrieb:


> Ist eben Geschmackssache. Mir hat Kabaneri gut gefallen, quasi ein Attack on Titan mit Ghoulen und Zügen. Ein Storyschwergewicht brauchte man allein wegen der Anzahl der Folgen schon nicht erwarten.


Ok, vom Setting ist beides ähnlich, aber in Sachen Charaktere, Musik und Animation kann Kabaneri da nicht mithalten. 
Von der Länge gibts genug Animes, die mit 12 Episoden weitaus mehr zustande gebracht haben: 
Death Parade, Niskekoi (die erste Staffel), Zankyou no Terror, Boku Dake ga Inai Machi... 
Da gibts mehr Story und bessere Charaktere.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Februar 2017)

Habe mir Heute 2 weitere Mangas gekauft, einmal Detektiv Conan Band 1, von dem ich dachte ich finde es nicht mehr. Und Food Wars Band 1 ist witzig und enthält sogar Rezepte  

13,49€ für beide zusammen, was haltet ihr vom Preis, zu teuer?

Die collectors Edition von "Mein Nachbar Totoro" werde ich nächste Woche bei Media Markt abholen udn falls gewünscht Fotos hochladen.


----------



## soth (11. Februar 2017)

Storyschwergewicht? Sicherlich nicht, aber ganz hirnlos muss es nun auch nicht sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atma (12. Februar 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ok, vom Setting ist beides ähnlich, aber in Sachen Charaktere, Musik und Animation kann Kabaneri da nicht mithalten.
> Von der Länge gibts genug Animes, die mit 12 Episoden weitaus mehr zustande gebracht haben:
> Death Parade, Niskekoi (die erste Staffel), Zankyou no Terror, Boku Dake ga Inai Machi...
> Da gibts mehr Story und bessere Charaktere.


Das ist richtig, Animes mit umfassenden Storys haben aber in der Regel entweder 24-26 Folgen, 2-3 Staffeln und/oder einen zusätzlichen Film. Beim aktuell laufenden Youjo Senki hätte ich mir sehr gewünscht, dass der Anime 26 Folgen bekommt. Obwohl mir der Anime wirklich gut gefällt, merkt man an einigen Stellen wie die Story gerushed wird. Falls es Youjo Senki jemals nach Deutschland schaffen sollte, wird er trotzdem ein instant buy. Tanya und ihr fieses, böses Grinsen sind einfach mega


----------



## Leob12 (12. Februar 2017)

Natürlich bieten mehr Folgen mehr Raum, das bestreitet niemand. Aber es geht auch mit 12 Episoden, und Kabaneri war teilweise wirklich sehr mies was Erklärungen anbelangt hat.


----------



## Gripschi (12. Februar 2017)

Kabeneri hatte einen interessanten Start aber das war es für mich.

Von Youjo Senki möchte ich unbedingt die Light Novels lesen.
Ich hab sie leider noch nicht in Englisch zum Kaufen gefunden.


----------



## Hänschen (18. Februar 2017)

Anime sind ja so genial!

Ich habe den ganzen Hollywood-Müll bei Medimops verscherbelt und mir eine kleine Animesammlung aus UK-Importen und Malaysia-Bootlegs angehäuft 

Es scheint man kann gar keinen Hollywood-Film mehr sehn weil sie immer verseucht sind:
Das Gute/Schöne/Siegreiche steht immer links im Bild und schaut immer auf das Hässliche/Schwache/Böse das rechts im Bild steht und nach links schaut - und es fliegt immer die Kugel/Rakete nach rechts auf das Schlechte. Und noch vor dem FIlmstart wenn sich das Filmstudio vorstellt läuft der goldene Über-Hahn stolz von links her ins Bild ... schade, schade.


----------



## Atma (18. Februar 2017)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Anime sind ja so genial!
> 
> Ich habe den ganzen Hollywood-Müll bei Medimops verscherbelt und mir eine kleine Animesammlung aus UK-Importen und Malaysia-Bootlegs angehäuft
> 
> ...


Ist vielleicht etwas drastisch ausgedrückt, ich verstehe aber was du sagen willst . Hollywood ist für mich größtenteils auch gestorben ... subjektiv gesehen kommen nur noch irgendwelche Superheldenfilme, die Fortsetzung der Fortsetzung der Fortsetzung, Remakes, Neuverfilmungen oder anderer Quatsch raus. Was mich ebenfalls stört ist der inzwischen so dermaßen übertrieben Einsatz von CGI, dass ich gar nicht mehr hinschauen mag. Auch wenn die CGI Technik in den Hollywoodfilmen schon sehr weit ist, sieht man doch immer wieder sofort den Unterschied zwischen realen Szenen/Schauspielern und künstlichen. Ganz verteufle ich Hollywood aber nicht, besonders Filme aus den 80ern und 90ern schaue ich öfters an weil sie mangels CGI auch heute noch sehr ansehnlich sind. Ein paar aktuelle Filme finde ich ebenfalls gut bis sehr gut. Allen voran steht bei mir Mad Max Fury Road. George Miller hat CGI bewusst nur sparsam eingesetzt und das hat sich gelohnt. Tolle Action, tolle Stunts, cooler Soundtrack und die Fahrzeuge sind sowieso der Hammer . Aber gut, ich schweife hier im Anime und Manga Thread zu weit vom Thema ab.

Welche Animes hast du dir denn so geholt und welche Genres bevorzugst du? Wenn du ein Neueinsteiger bei Animes bist, empfehle ich dir schon mal seeeeeeehr viel Zeit einzuplanen. Im Laufe der Jahre hat sich so massiv viel Content angehäuft, dass man kaum dazu kommt alles anzuschauen, wenn man nicht kontinuierlich dabei bleibt.


----------



## Gripschi (18. Februar 2017)

Aktuell schau ich Last Exile. Muss sagen der gefällt mir richtig gut.

Das Setting hat es mir sofort angetan. Die Kämpfe sind auch Top inszeniert.


Gibt es da ähnlich gute Animes? Also ähnlich wie Last Exile.

Danach werd ich Ra Xephon nochmal anfangen, hab ihn endlich auf DVD in Deutsch.


Zu Mad Max: Grad gesehen und ja der hat was.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Februar 2017)

Hab mal angefangen Youji Senki zu schauen.

Und SRYSLY?! DAS ist das main Thema von dem ganzen?! Gott?!
Oh dear...



Gripschi schrieb:


> Gibt es da ähnlich gute Animes? Also ähnlich wie Last Exile.


Allison to Lillia ev. würd mir da einfallen.

Und schau dir unbedingt mal die Kürbis Scheren an. Das ist auch richtig gut. Und leider zu kurz...


----------



## Gripschi (19. Februar 2017)

Schau ich mir mal an.


Zu Youji Senki:

Ich find das Thema genial und das Setting ist Mega Interessant.

Hoffe aber auf baldige Englische Light Novels.

Der Manga hat schon deutlich mehr Informationen.


Da sieht man halt wieder: Geschmack ist bei jedem Anders.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Februar 2017)

Wie findet ihr "Mein Nachbar Totoro" ? 

Für mich kommt Totoro zu selten im Film vor und es nervt ein bisschen das auch noch die Geschichet mit der Mutter im Krankenhaus vorkomt. Fast so als ob man 2 Geschichten in einem Film unterbringen will aber beide sind nicht ganz vollständig.


----------



## Noxxphox (19. Februar 2017)

ich kam in letzten monaten einfach nicht grosartig zum anime gucknäen. richtig schlimm^^.
hab for fairytail2014 fertig zu schauen und danach mal gucken was danach kommt.
zu mein nachbar totoro. ich bin nicht so der freund für solche eher kindgerechten animes oder an kinder gerichteten animes. mir ist da zu wenig aktion und ich find es daher langweilig/schlecht. früher war prinzessin mononoke (meine hies so), shirios reise ins wunderland etc echt toll, aber heute kann ich persönlich damit absolut nix mehr anfang und habe wenns im tv läuft nach spätestens 5min mühe das zippverlangen zu unterdrücken^^.
aber jedem das seine  an sich sind es natürlich keine schlechten animes.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Februar 2017)

Meine aktuellen Top3:

1, Prinzessin Mononoke, ich frage mich immer noch warum es FSK12 und nicht 16 ist.  Ein sehr guter Anime mit einer guten Story die mich immer noch nicht langweilt.
2 Chihiros Reise ins Zauberland, eine Welt mit sehr viel Fantasie, genau so mag ich es. Die Hexe ist sehr mächtig und die ganze Welt hat mit unserer Welt nicht sehr viel gemeinsam was ich als grossen Pluspunkt ansehe.
3, Das wandelnde Schloss, wenn ich meine Haustüre öffne sieht es immer gleich aus aber dort nicht. Es wechselt immer aber trotzdem belibt die Story die selbe  

So ganz Kindgerecht sind alle 3 für mich nciht aber was sind deine top3?


----------



## MrSonii (19. Februar 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr "Mein Nachbar Totoro" ?
> 
> Für mich kommt Totoro zu selten im Film vor und es nervt ein bisschen das auch noch die Geschichet mit der Mutter im Krankenhaus vorkomt. Fast so als ob man 2 Geschichten in einem Film unterbringen will aber beide sind nicht ganz vollständig.



Ich fand Mein Nachbar Totoro schon gut, aber sicherlich keiner meiner Top Ghibli Filme.

Meine Top 3 der Ghibli Filme:
1. Prinzessin Mononoke
2. Kiki's kleiner Lieferservice
3. Nausicaä aus dem Tal der Winde

Das wandelnde Schloss und Chihiro haben mich jetzt nicht so vom Hocker gehauen wie alle immer meinen.
Natürlich waren aber auch diese Filme gut, nur für mich eben nicht überragend.


----------



## Noxxphox (19. Februar 2017)

warum sollen die nicht kindergerecht sein?^^

nunja die unterscheiden sich stark. Und es kommt drauf an worauf man den fokus legt.
Generel:
1. Elfenlied
2.  SAO, Chivalry of failed Knigth (sind gleichwertig)
3. Is it wrong to pick up a girl in a Dungeon

Da ich ja aber ein horror/splatter/ oder generel brutalerer animes fan bin gehen in meinem lieblingsgenres (eben genannt) meine top 3 so:
1. Elfenlied
2. Deadmen Wonderland
3. Corpse Party, Tokyo Ghoul, HotD

obeohl ich sagen muss Higurashi, Highschool DxD und Mirai Nikki sind in den rankings nicht drin und die fand ich auch super^^. Klar stehe ich auch auf harmloserer sachen, da wäre wohl No game No Life ein topranker usw.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Februar 2017)

Ich habe im Netz gesucht bin aber nicht fündig geworden, gibt es hierzulande eigentlich Kinos die Animes zeigen? Oder reine Animekinos? 

Hat jemand schon Kimi no Na Wa Your Name gesehen? Ist der gut?


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Februar 2017)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Schau ich mir mal an.


Kannst ja auch mal hier schauen:
StefanP's Anime List | Anime-Planet



Gripschi schrieb:


> Zu Youji Senki:
> Ich find das Thema genial und das Setting ist Mega Interessant.


Ja, das ist es auch. Am Anfang bisserl verwirrend, aber sobald man weiß, dass das Loli Mädel eigentlich gar kein LoLi Mädel ist sondern was anderes und das Main Thema ist Gott. Das ist schon etwas unerwartet...

Das Thema Krieg ist hierbei nur Sekundär, eigentlich geht es um was ganz anderes...



Noxxphox schrieb:


> warum sollen die nicht kindergerecht sein?^^
> 
> nunja die unterscheiden sich stark. Und es kommt drauf an worauf man den fokus legt.
> Generel:
> ...


na, geh....

Elfenlied lass ich noch gelten, aber SAO?! SRYSLY?! der Haufen ist doch nun wirklich nicht so besonders gut, eher schlecht. Insbesondere die zweite Hälfte der ersten Staffel ist da eher mies (AFAIR ab Ep 15).
Log Horizon beats the shit out of that!
Du solltest mal mehr Anime schauen...

Auch Danjon ni Deai o Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darō ka (DanMachi) ist jetzt nicht soo spannend, denn auch hier gibts 'ne ganze Latte an Animes, die deutlich besser sind...

Aa Megami-Sama (TV, 2000er), Ars Nova, Kami nomi zo shiru Sekai, Outbreak Company, Skip Beat, Glass Mask, Yamato 2199  und so viel mehr, die es verdient hätten aufgelistet zu werden als deine Punkte 2 und 3.
Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry ist OK, aber auch mehr oder minder nur ein Standard Harem Action Anime, der aber gegen Ende deutlich negativer ist als die meisten anderen wie Seiken Tsukai no World Break, Seireitsukai no Blade Dance (ganz witzig, mit Gender Bender angeschnitten), Absolute Duo und vorallen Mahou Koukou no Rettousei and so much more... 

Sorry, aber du solltest echt mal mehr Anime schauen, insbesondere die ich gerade aufgelistet habe...


----------



## Atma (20. Februar 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon Kimi no Na Wa Your Name gesehen? Ist der gut?


Filme von Makoto Shinkai sind immer ein Erlebnis, deshalb sollte man bis zum offiziellen Release der Blu-rays warten . Bisher gibt es jedoch selbst in Japan noch kein Datum für die BDs. Die sich im Umlauf befindliche Version hat eine geringe Qualität (wahrscheinlich von einem Screener) und ist den Traffic nicht wert.

Google hat zudem ausgespuckt, dass Kimi no Na wa am 7. April in den US-Kinos startet. Vielleicht kommt es hierzulande ja auch in die Kinos ... man wird ja noch träumen dürfen . Makoto Shinkai Filme sind auf der großen Leinwand bestimmt ein Highlight.


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Februar 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Kannst ja auch mal hier schauen:
> StefanP's Anime List | Anime-Planet
> 
> 
> ...



ich rede von sao staffel eins xD sonst hät ichs staffel 2 dazugeschrieben. ich habe weit über 100 staffeln animes geschaut aber ich fand sao ganz gut. log horizon ist gut, aber mir ging des liebesgeplänkel der beiden weiber irgendwann so auf die eier. wirklich für mich hta dieses volkommen sinfreie geplänkel an einigen stellen voll stimmung und manchmal fast den zusammenhang gekillt. ich weis sowas is in animes normal, aber in dem war es einfach zu höufig meiner meinung nach. da fand ich kirito als anfänglichen beta badass charakter doch amüsanter. ändert nichts dran das log horizon super ist, nur für meine persönlichen top 3 hats ned gereicht.
und elfenlied ist einfach so mein all time favorit  mein erster anime nach q0 jahren absitnenz und davor nur sowas wie dbz gekannt


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Februar 2017)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> ich habe weit über 100 staffeln animes


so what?!
 Soll das als Argument dienen, dass du weißt, wovon du sprichst?!

Das ist aber eher sowas wie 1/7 bis 1/9 von dem was ich geschaut habe, da sind 729 geschaut, 50 beim schauen, 151 stalled, 52 gedroppt, insgesamt 13816 Episoden, 897 Animes gesamt...

Und du meinst jetzt 100 wären viel?! Ganz ab davon, dass das kaum interessiert und letztendlich DOCH beweist, dass du noch 'nen ganzen Batzen nicht gesehen hast, denn wenn das der Fall wäre, hättest du niemals SAO empfohlen 
Denn da gibts viel mehr, was interessante Storys haben, interessante Ansätze verfolgen oder ähnliches.

Youkp Senki zum Beispiel. Bei dem es um (mehr oder minder) den ersten Weltkrieg in einer Alternativen Welt geht. Aber das Thema nur Sekundär ist...
Das eigentliche Thema ist, wie schon erwähnt: Gott und der Glaube daran. Aber das ist man ja von den Japanern gewohnt, dass es sehr schnell spirituell wird...



Noxxphox schrieb:


> log horizon ist gut, aber mir ging des liebesgeplänkel der beiden weiber irgendwann so auf die eier.


LOL, das sind wieviele Folgen, in denen das hervorgehoben wird? 2??
Von 25 oder so...
Und auch in der 2. Staffel spielt das kaum eine bis gar keine Rolle...
Aber dann SOA als Empfehlung aussprechen, wo das ganze noch schlimmer ist. UNd die 2. Hälfte von dem ganzen, mit dem Sadisten, nicht für jeden erträglich ist...

Aber wie weit bist überhaupt bei Log Horizon gekommen? Hast schon die epische Folge 9 (oder wars 10) gesehen, wo alle am Tisch saßen, eigentlich NICHTS passiert, aber das ganze dennoch verdammt spannend war? Und Shiro mal eben die ganzen Gilden "weggefegt" hat...



Noxxphox schrieb:


> wirklich für mich hta dieses volkommen sinfreie geplänkel an einigen stellen voll stimmung und manchmal fast den zusammenhang gekillt.


...was aber eher im Hintergrund ist und nur in ein oder 2 folgen wirklich herausgestellt wird - um dann wieder in den Hintergrund zu verschwinden...
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war das Folge 21 oder so, wo die beiden ihn zum Tortenessen eingeladen haben, wo das wirklich betont wurde, sonst nicht...

Viel schlimmer find ich die Sache mit Akatsuki und Naotsugu...
(My lord may I knee him in the face)...

Das ganze ändert nichts daran, dass SOA einfach Mist ist und den Hype nicht wert. Die ersten 14 FOlgen der ersten Staffel mögen noch OK gewesen sein, aber soo überragend, dass es in 'ne Top 3 Liste gehört, ist nix davon.



Noxxphox schrieb:


> und elfenlied ist einfach so mein all time favorit


Warum hebst du gerade DEN Anime hervor, den ich nicht angegriffen habe?!

Dann Machi ist, wie erwähnt, auch nur 08/15. Zwar einer der besseren, aber auch nicht sooo gut, dass mans in 'ne Top 3 Liste aufnehmen könnte...


Da gibts deutlich bessere Shows.


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Februar 2017)

jedem das seine^^. ja ich gick erst seit einem jahr aktiv wiedwr anime (sehr viel wo och lange krank war) sodas da nicht wirklich sooo viel bei rumkommen konnte xD. Log Horizon ist gut, daher wird das wohl nach Highschool DxD (bin aktuel bei volume 18) der nächste novel den ich lese.
und ich sprach keine empfehöungen aus, das sind meine 3 persönlichen top3 vonnden aktuel gesehenen animes. 
Bessere Horror/Splatter/Gore shows als elfenlied? gibts garantiert aber dann bitte als auflistung mit namen   obwohl ich ehrlich gesagt elfenlied garnicht so achlimm fand. fands eigentlich ganz amüsant^^

oh du hast recht ich tausche sao gegen seirei tsukai no blade dance  an den hab ich garned gedacht obwohl ich den anime gesehen habe und das novel sowie manga soweit es aktuel ist gelesen hab  das ist echt witzig. was auch nennenswert ist, aber ned absolut top, ist für mich trinity seven, aber auch nur weil er anderst war als alles was ich bis dahin gesehen hatte. im nachhinein find ich ihn nicht schlecht, dirchaus sehenswert, aber nicht top


----------



## MrSonii (20. Februar 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich habe im Netz gesucht bin aber nicht fündig geworden, gibt es hierzulande eigentlich Kinos die Animes zeigen? Oder reine Animekinos?
> 
> Hat jemand schon Kimi no Na Wa Your Name gesehen? Ist der gut?



Der Film ist der beste Anime Film den ich bisher gesehen habe (auch wenn ich im Gegensatz zu anderen hier noch relativ "neu" dabei bin).
Wirklich ein toll gemachter Film in jeder Hinsicht: Story, Musik, Animationen...
Ich fiebere auch schon dem Blu Ray Release entgegen.

Zur Vollständigkeit poste ich auch einfach mal meine bisherigen All-Time Top3 (auch wenn ich ganz leicht schummel )
Serien:
1. Steins;Gate: Mein absoluter Lieblingsanime, da kommt so schnell keiner ran. Was ein Thriller.
2. Shigatsu wa kimi no uso (Your Lie in April) / Clannad: After Story: Beste "Heul"- Anime, gut erzählt ^^
3. Usagi Drop: Bestes Slice of Life was ich bisher gesehen habe, ein richtiger "Feel-Good" Anime, ich hab echt sehr oft lachen müssen.

Filme:
1. Kimi no na wa
2. Steins;Gate: Fuka Ryouiki no Déjà vu / Prinzessin Mononoke / Kiki's kleiner Lieferservice
3. Ookami Kodomo no Ame to Yuki (Wolf Children)

Außerdem habe ich letztens den Film  Colorful  gesehen, der hat mich auch echt begeistert, ist aber ein hartes Thema.


----------



## Gripschi (20. Februar 2017)

Aus der aktuellen Season hat es Dragon Maid geschafft mich zu begeistern.

Ich find ihn herrlich, keine Kämpfe aber sehr nette Strorys.

Nen schöner Anime einfach.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Februar 2017)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> oh du hast recht ich tausche sao gegen seirei tsukai no blade dance


Sehr schön.
Hauptsache dieser Anime wird nicht mehr wirklich erwähnt. Gibt, wie schon erwähnt, mehr als genug genug, auch nicht so sehr bekanntere Dinge, die es so sehr verdient hätten, erwähnt zhu werden, die einfach gut sind und/oder ein originelles Konzept haben, aber nicht (genug) erwähnt werden...

Der von dir erwähnte Anime ist einer dieser Hype Teile...

Und da du ja jetzt Zeit hast, schau mal nach Aa -  Megami-sama.
Auch ein wundervoller Anime, sehr ruhig und romantisch.



Gripschi schrieb:


> Aus der aktuellen Season hat es Dragon Maid geschafft mich zu begeistern.
> Ich find ihn herrlich, keine Kämpfe aber sehr nette Strorys.
> Nen schöner Anime einfach.


Ja, sehr schöner, netter Anime, wenn auch in mehrere Teile unterteilt und nicht eine durchgehende Story. Aber eine originelle Idee, gut umgesetzt. Der Artwork ist natürlich geschmackssache...


----------



## Amon (20. Februar 2017)

Habt ihr auch mitbekommen dass es eine real Film Umsetzung von Battle Angel Alita geben soll? Ich bin bei Ghost in the Shell ja schon mehr als skeptisch. Was haltet ihr eigentlich allgemein davon Animes oder Mangas als real Film zu bringen?

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (20. Februar 2017)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> warum sollen die nicht kindergerecht sein?^^
> 
> nunja die unterscheiden sich stark. Und es kommt drauf an worauf man den fokus legt.
> Generel:
> ...


Kauf dir bitte den Deadman Wonderland Manga, die Anime-Umsetzung ist exklusive Musik und Animation wirklich nicht gelungen. Die Geschichte ist nämlich wirklich interessant, aber der Anime schneidet alles nur kurz an. 
Ich hätte mir da schon Another oder Berserk erwartet. Besonders Berserk müsste dir eigentlich gefallen. Der Anime ist zwar schon recht alt, aber es gibt 3 Filme die an sich nicht schlecht sind.

Zu den Filmen: 
Eine Top3 nach Reihenfolge mache ich nicht, aber 3 Filme die ich richtig stark finde: 
-Die letzten Glühwürmchen (Grave of Fireflies)
-Redline. Da gehts um ein Autorennen welches, sagen wir mal, sehr übertrieben ist. Vom selben Drehbuchautor der auch da Drehbuch zu Kill Bill geschrieben hat, produziert von Studio Madhouse. Macht auf Bluray schon was her.
-Chihiros Reise ins Zauberland.


----------



## Atma (20. Februar 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich allgemein davon Animes oder Mangas als real Film zu bringen?


Nicht ganz so viel. Leider sind die Budgets für diese Filme in der Regel viel zu klein oder sie kommen aus Hollywood ... dann kann es natürlich nichts werden. Wirklich positiv überrascht hatten mich nur die beiden Gantz Filme, das sind verhältnismäßig gute Realverfilmungen. Vor allem der Kampf gegen die Aliens im Buddha Tempel ist ziemlich cool umgesetzt 

Im Vergleich zum Anime fehlt einiges an Content, was aber auch logisch ist. Die Menge an Content aus 26 Anime Episoden lässt sich schlecht in zwei Filme packen. Ebenso fehlt in den beiden Filmen ein Thema was sowohl in den Mangas als auch im Anime vorkommt: Sex.


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Februar 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Kauf dir bitte den Deadman Wonderland Manga, die Anime-Umsetzung ist exklusive Musik und Animation wirklich nicht gelungen. Die Geschichte ist nämlich wirklich interessant, aber der Anime schneidet alles nur kurz an.
> Ich hätte mir da schon Another oder Berserk erwartet. Besonders Berserk müsste dir eigentlich gefallen. Der Anime ist zwar schon recht alt, aber es gibt 3 Filme die an sich nicht schlecht sind.
> 
> Zu den Filmen:
> ...



hab berserk nochmicht gesehen^^. kenne nur ausschnitte von youtube. wie gesagt kam letzte zeit absolut ned zum anime gucken. deadmen wonderland steht schon fast 1jahr gelesen im regal^^ war mein 2ter manga den ich gelesen hab nach elfenlied. another ist ganz amüsant aber mir hat es nicht sooo zugesagt wie ich zuerst dachte. auch wenn man nicht drumherum kommt die beiden hauptfiguren zu mögen. dazu sind dann noch die lustigen unfälle: ich sag nur treppe und regenschrim xD


----------



## Leob12 (20. Februar 2017)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> hab berserk nochmicht gesehen^^. kenne nur ausschnitte von youtube. wie gesagt kam letzte zeit absolut ned zum anime gucken. deadmen wonderland steht schon fast 1jahr gelesen im regal^^ war mein 2ter manga den ich gelesen hab nach elfenlied. another ist ganz amüsant aber mir hat es nicht sooo zugesagt wie ich zuerst dachte. auch wenn man nicht drumherum kommt die beiden hauptfiguren zu mögen. dazu sind dann noch die lustigen unfälle: ich sag nur treppe und regenschrim xD



Another war für mich auch nicht so toll, das Ende war zu übertrieben, trotzdem war es am Anfang diese Kombination aus Mystery und Splatter die ersten Folgen richtig gut umgesetzt.


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Februar 2017)

So genug Rechtschreibtraining, mal gucken ob sich ausgezahlt hat  bitte nicht meckern wenn groß und kleinschreibung nicht immer stimmt.
Ja das stimmt die Umsetzung war echt nicht schlecht. An für sich ein guter Anime, aber er hatte n paar stellen wo ich es, nunja unpassend bzw etwas schlecht inszeniert oder wie du sagtest übertrieben fand.  Aber bisher habe ich kaum Splatter animes gefunden die zufriedenstellend waren (zumindest so zusammenschnitte von youtube. wie sie wirklich sind weis man erst wenn man es gesehen hat, das ist mir klar).
Afro samurai fand ich ganz witzig^^. Ziemlich merkwürdiges Setting, aber an sich ganz lustig, vor allem der letzte Kampf gegen die Nummer 1.


----------



## Qeathcliff (20. Februar 2017)

Klassiker wie Death Note , Code Geass und andere sind echt Spitze!
Ansonsten sind meiner Meinung nach noch HunterXHunter, Erased und Black Butler sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Februar 2017)

Black Butler steht bei mir auch ganz oben mit auf der Liste, das sieht echt ned schlecht aus. Death Note, er war nicht schlecht, aber mir persönlich hat der anime nicht so gut gefallen. Begründen kann ichs nicht wirklich, mir hats einfach nicht gefallen obwohl Idee und Setting echt nicht schlecht waren. Code Geass, da hab ich irgendwas zu im Hinterkopf. 
Naja erstmal wieder Zeit für Animes finden^^. Auf Arbeit lese ich während Frühstücks- und Mittagspause immer Novel (aktuel Highschool DxD). Bin mal gespannt, dürfte mit dem soweit es bisher erschienen ist in den kommenden 2 3wochen fertig werden. Lese eigentlich nur auf Arbeit deswegen dauerts so lang^^. Dann bin ich noch am geübeln ob Log Horizon, Gakusen Toshi Asterisk, Strike the Blood oder eventuel doch was andres wenns mir grade in die Finger kommt.


----------



## Atma (21. Februar 2017)

Ich schaue inzwischen gut 11-12 Jahre Anime, deshalb müsste ich meine Top 3, 5, 10 oder was auch immer Liste schon nach Genres und Serie/Film aufteilen. Auf eine Liste würde gar nicht alles passen


----------



## Gripschi (21. Februar 2017)

@Noxx

Die Novels von Log Horizon sind sehr gut. Hab alle 6 zu Hause.

Die Novels von Overlord sind auch gut.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Februar 2017)

Atma schrieb:


> Filme von Makoto Shinkai sind immer ein Erlebnis, deshalb sollte man bis zum offiziellen Release der Blu-rays warten . Bisher gibt es jedoch selbst in Japan noch kein Datum für die BDs. Die sich im Umlauf befindliche Version hat eine geringe Qualität (wahrscheinlich von einem Screener) und ist den Traffic nicht wert.
> 
> Google hat zudem ausgespuckt, dass Kimi no Na wa am 7. April in den US-Kinos startet. Vielleicht kommt es hierzulande ja auch in die Kinos ... man wird ja noch träumen dürfen . Makoto Shinkai Filme sind auf der großen Leinwand bestimmt ein Highlight.



Wenn am 7.4. in den US Kinos der Film kommt dnn haben wir vielleicht Glück und er kommt auch hier in die Kinos  Sollte ich den Release der Blu Rays verpassen bitte melden


----------



## Atma (23. Februar 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Sollte ich den Release der Blu Rays verpassen bitte melden


Geht klar


----------



## Leob12 (1. März 2017)

So, mit Densetsu no Yuusha no Densetsu fertig geworden, hat nur vier Tage gedauert. Ich musste mich nie zu weiteren Episoden zwingen, aber trotzdem ist der Anime voller Schwächen und teilweise echt konfus. Empfehlung kann ich dafür keine aussprechen, da es weitaus bessere Titel in dem Bereich gibt.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. März 2017)

Detektiv Conan Band 86 gekauft, habe nur kurz reingeschaut aber etwas fehlt mir, die Bände 2-85 und ab 87 

Wird lange dauern die alle zu sammeln oder ich kaufe alle zusammen aber im Moment keine Kohle für soviele Mangas auf einmal


----------



## Noxxphox (2. März 2017)

endlich mal zum animr gucken gekommen. Fragt mich nicht warum, aber ich hab mit Claymore und Psycho Pass angefangen  denke mal weil ich Claymore schon lange schauen wollte und Psycho Pass so nett futuristisch klang, aber ich weis es wirklich nicht. Bisher bei beiden gradma 2 3 folgen gesehen nicht schlecht aber da ich kaum vergleichbare sachen zu den beiden kenne, ist es schwer dazu was zu sagen. Hoffe nur die nicht so stark nachlassen.

Highschool DxD hab ich mitlerweile die Mitte des 19 Novels erreicht und muss sagen: Der Anime ist nicht schlecht und ganz amüsant, aber gegenüber dem Novel sind manche Stellen erbärmlich schlecht umgesetzt. Und das sagt wer der sich nicht wie die meisten die geschehnisse vorstellen kann die beschrieben werden. Aber selbst mit meiner verkrüppeltwn Fantasie und Vorstellungskraft ist der Novel um welten besser. Und später werden so manche Sachen aufgeklärt wo du denkst, WOOOOOW DESWEGEN also. Kann ich jedem empfehlen der die Animes lustig und nicht schlecht fand. Die Echi momente sind im Novel zwar öfter und besser beschrieben als im anime umgesetzt. Dafür kommen sie einem weit kürzer vor (im anime waren die ja teilweise echt unnötig gestreckt).


----------



## Leob12 (2. März 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Detektiv Conan Band 86 gekauft, habe nur kurz reingeschaut aber etwas fehlt mir, die Bände 2-85 und ab 87
> Wird lange dauern die alle zu sammeln oder ich kaufe alle zusammen aber im Moment keine Kohle für soviele Mangas auf einmal



Gebraucht kaufen^^


----------



## Gripschi (2. März 2017)

Kann man auf eBay mal schauen.

Mit etwas Glück bekommt man einiges für gutes Geld.

Z.b. hab. Ich mir Evangelion Komplett geholt, waren knapp 50€ aber da waren auch die letzten Bände bei die sehr schwer zu haben sind.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. März 2017)

Stimmt, hatte ich ganz vergessen, bei gebrauchten weiss man einfach nie wie gut der Zustand ist. Die Fotos in der Auktion können auch aus dem Netz sein


----------



## Gripschi (2. März 2017)

Klar aber solange die nicht auseinander fallen 

Sonst kann ich in Hof den Laden God of Games noch vorschlagen. Die haben teils tolle Sachen im Sortiment und haben auch einiges Gebrauchtes da für gutes Geld.


----------



## Leob12 (2. März 2017)

Ich hab nur Bücher gebraucht gekauft, aber bisher war das Prädikat "leichte Abnützungen" immer genau das, was es bedeutet^^


----------



## Aegon (2. März 2017)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Sonst kann ich in Hof den Laden God of Games noch vorschlagen. Die haben teils tolle Sachen im Sortiment und haben auch einiges Gebrauchtes da für gutes Geld.


Ich wusste garnicht, dass die auch sowas haben, ich bin da immer dran vorbei gelaufen o.O
Wenn das so ist, müsst ich ja gleich mal los


----------



## Gripschi (2. März 2017)

Aber hauptsächlich Mangas. Nicht das wir uns missverstehen.


----------



## Aegon (2. März 2017)

Mein ich ja


----------



## Gripschi (2. März 2017)

Dann ja.  

Musst du nach hinten durch. Da ist so nen Regal mit Kisten.

Da waren gebrauchte drin und daneben.


Jedenfalls letztes Mal.


----------



## Leob12 (3. März 2017)

So, demnächst werde ich mir ein paar Dragon Ball-Bände aus zweiter Hand holen. Ich bin wirklich darauf gespannt wie gut die Akira Toriyama-Manga sind, gelesen habe ich keinen, aber extrem viel gutes gehört. Die Zeichnungen sind super, der Lesefluss (Panel-Aufteilung, Sprechblasen etc) soll auch extrem gut sein, außerdem hat die originale DB-Serie einen ganz eigenen Charme. 

Anime-mäßig sitze ich gerade an Hundred. 
Wie erwartet, typischer Harem-Shonen-Anime mit einem MC der natürlich sehr stark ist und dem die Herzen der Damenwelt zufliegen. Die Animationen sind ganz gut, Ecchi kommt relativ moderat vor und die Comedy passt auch gut rein. Die Story ist zwar solala, aber irgendwie gefällt es mir trotzdem.


----------



## Noxxphox (4. März 2017)

Der Novel von Hundred ist richtig lustig geschrieben, leider findet man nur den 1ten Band Hobbymäsig übersetzt. Echte übersetzung wird wohl nie kommen. Der anime geht weiter wie das was ich gelesen habe, aber irgendwie voll verpeilt den weiterzu gucken, muss ich nachholen. Was man aber sagen muss, der Anime (hab bis zur hälfte geschaut bisher) ist nicht schlecht, aber nicht annähernd so amüsant wie der Novel. Da waren überall kleinigkeiten usw die leider weg gelassen wurden (hätte zeitmäsig wohl nicht gepasst). Sie sind zwar nicht sonderlich relevant haben aber zum bilden der richtigen Atmosphäre beigetragen.


----------



## Leob12 (4. März 2017)

Klar kommt man da nicht an die Vorlage heran. Man muss sich eben entscheiden, welche Details miteinbezogen werden, es sind ja doch nur 12 Episoden. 
Trotzdem gefällt mir der Anime irgendwie. Zeitenweise habe ich nichts gegen "leichtere" Kost,und hier liegt der Fokus nicht permanent auf irgendwelchen Rundungen und dergleichen. Die Charaktere haben zwar keine originelle, aber eine brauchbare Hintergrundgeschichte. Man bedient zwar die Standard-Klischees, aber irgendwie macht er trotzdem Spaß. Wer Harem mit Action und Comedy sucht, der kann ruhig reinschauen.


----------



## Noxxphox (4. März 2017)

ja klar, dagegen sag ich auch nix. Vor allem mit Emilia und dieser etwas durchgeknallten kleinen schwester sind schonmal 2 Charaktere an Board die für Amüsante Probleme sorgen^^. Wir gesagt hab nur bis zu folge 5 oder 6 gesehen, somit kann ich nur bis dahin was sagen. An sich echt nicht schlecht, und alles nach dem 1ten grosen fight ist für mich sowiso neu, da der Novel band 1 nur bis dahin geht.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. März 2017)

Schaut von euch jemand Kuzu no Honkai?

Kann es sein das die Amazon Subs unter aller Kanone sind? Schade das sonst nur Horrible und Commie subben, Commie = Meme-Subs und Horrible = Amazon Subs. Würde zu Horrible raten, da HDTV Rip. 

Schade, hoffentlich kommt die Blu-Ray mit ordentlichen subs.


----------



## Gripschi (8. März 2017)

Nein, nach dem kurzen rein Blick ehr nichts für mich.


Grad den 3. Tokyo Ghoul Re Band gelesen. Sehr chaotisch aber auch spannend.

Interessant was jetzt an alten Figuren wieder kommt in neuen Gewand.

Guhle mit einer "neuen" Art Kralle z.b. Nussknacker.


Das Ende war auch gut, hoffentlich kommt Band 4 bald im Buchladen an.


----------



## soth (8. März 2017)

Commie ist absolut schaubar. Einige Serien sind imho sogar nur mit solch freien Übersetzungen schaubar.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. März 2017)

Auch viel Bock auf mehr Tokyo Ghoul als Anime!


----------



## Leob12 (9. März 2017)

So, heute sind meine gebrauchten Dragon Ball-Mangas endlich angekommen. 
Band 1-10, 14,15,16 sowie Band 33.
Bezahlt habe ich inklusive Versand 30€.


----------



## Gripschi (9. März 2017)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Auch viel Bock auf mehr Tokyo Ghoul als Anime!


Ich bin da nicht so erpicht drauf. Mir gefiel die 2. Staffel zwar gut aber vom Manga war sie zu weit weg.

Sollte sie kommen schau ich sie trotzdem, sollte dennoch gut werden.

Ich will nicht haten, hab schließlich beide Staffeln auf Blu Ray und halt auch die Mangas hier. Welche echt gut sind.


Dragon Maid geht mit der 9. Folge jetzt mit den Manga auseinander. War aber zu erwarten das der 5. Drache nicht kommt.

Aber trotzdem gefällt er mir super.


----------



## Gripschi (11. März 2017)

Soo heute den 2. Ghost in the Shell Band geholt sowie gebracht die LN 1-6 von Accelworld.

Wollte ich ne Weile schon, heut waren sie gebraucht in God of Games. Hat sich gelohnt das Durcharbeiten.


----------



## Leob12 (13. März 2017)

So einen Laden hätte ich auch gerne, gibts aber nicht^^


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2017)

Wäre traumhaft ne?^^
Hätt ich auch gern, hab aber leider absolut nix vergleichbares hier-.-. Naja dann wkrds halt bestellt, führt ja kein weg dran vorbei. Für ne Anime/ Manga/ Novel shoppientour ist es bis zu dem Laden definitiv zu weit


----------



## Gripschi (13. März 2017)

Naja ist er für mich auch eigentlich nen Stück zu weit weg ^^

Aber meine Eltern fahren alle paar Monate nach Hof Selb Tschechien.

Da hänge ich mich halt ran ab und an.

Der erste Gang ist dann immer der Laden.

Ich hab pro Band welche alle noch gut waren 4,90€ gezahlt was vollkommen ok ist.

Zumal ich den Anime schon mochte.

Ja da überlegt man net lang -

Sonst bestell ich fast alles im Buchladen wenn der Preis passt.


----------



## Leob12 (13. März 2017)

Trotzdem nett^^
Im Internet sind die "guten" Titel die mich interessieren oft recht schnell weg  Vor allem da ich meist auf willhaben unterwegs bin.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2017)

Ja das stimmt, schon oft gwnug gehabt das es viel zu schnell weg war. Daher kauf ich mitlerweile eher auf English, da gibts meist nen größeres Angebot


----------



## ChrisX84 (13. März 2017)

Schaut hier wer Dragon Ball Super? Ich bin sonst nicht so im Anime-Bereich unterwegs (Neon Genesis Evangelion habe ich noch gesehen, sowie die ganzen 80er-Klassiker) und ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es mich nach all den Jahren mit meinen fast Mitte 30 nochmal fängt, aber DBS macht echt Spaß und ich freue mich schon auf das Kommende.


----------



## Leob12 (14. März 2017)

ChrisX84 schrieb:


> Schaut hier wer Dragon Ball Super? Ich bin sonst nicht so im Anime-Bereich unterwegs (Neon Genesis Evangelion habe ich noch gesehen, sowie die ganzen 80er-Klassiker) und ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es mich nach all den Jahren mit meinen fast Mitte 30 nochmal fängt, aber DBS macht echt Spaß und ich freue mich schon auf das Kommende.



Nein, irgendwie finde ich die Kämpfe nicht spannend und unkreativ, es fehlt einfach das gewisse Etwas was die Serie früher ausgezeichnet hat. 
Aber schön dass du trotzdem wieder zu Anime gefunden hast^^ 
Ich glaube die meisten hier sind auch keine 15 mehr


----------



## Noxxphox (14. März 2017)

Physich oder Psychich? Psychich bin ich froh wenn ich auf 12 komme  Is mein alter grad rumgedreht und trotzdem nur blödsinn und Scherze im Kopf


----------



## Leob12 (27. März 2017)

So, mit etwas Verspätung den ersten Dragon Ball Band gelesen, und was soll ich sagen, es macht irre Spaß. 

Dazu habe ich noch jeweils den ersten Band von Hamatora, One Punch Man, Another, Shiki und Terra Formars daheim  
Die werde ich einfach mal ausprobieren^^


----------



## Gripschi (29. März 2017)

Habe jetzt Dan Machi und Gabriel Dropout fertig geschaut.

Letzter ist eine Klasse für sich. Selten so einen Schönen Anime gehabt.

Der Humor ist gut. Und Gabriel muss man einfach mögen.



Spoiler



Ich meine wer mag einen MMO Süchtigen Engel nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. März 2017)

Ja, aber das ist nicht das geilste dabei 
Das geilste ist Vignette!
Aber Raphi ist auch nice 

Ohne die beiden wäre das langweilig...
Wobei Satania bisserl nervig ist...


----------



## Leob12 (29. März 2017)

Schau dir Kono Suba an, ist auch ziemlich lustig und hat gute Charaktere.


----------



## Gripschi (29. März 2017)

Kono Suba ist auch net schlecht. Die 2. Staffel ist wie die 1. Fast durchgehend Gut.

@Stefan Ja die 2 bringen auch nochmal Schwung rein.

Manchmal fragt man sich schon wer Engel und wer Teufel ist.

Am Besten mit ist Vingnetes Ceberus und Gabriel Zählen.


----------



## Leob12 (29. März 2017)

Bei der zweiten war die Optik etwas schlechter, aber die Comedy war auf demselben Niveau, ergo war auch die Unterhaltung auf demselben Niveau. Man mag die Gruppe um Aqua, Darkness, Megumin und Kazuma. 
Einer der wenigen Anime, der ohne großartige Story funktioniert, weil der Fokus stark auf den Charakteren liegt. 
Kennt jemand einen ähnlichen Titel?


----------



## Gripschi (29. März 2017)

Hmh mir fällt da nix ein direkt ein.

Konosuba lebt von den Charakteren. 

Aktuell lese ich grad die LNs von Accel World.

Echt gut geschrieben. Im Vergleich mit SAO ist hier das ganze irwie lebendiger und glaubwürdiger.

Das Setting sagt mir auch mehr zu.

Schade das es soetwas wie die NetGears nicht gibt.


----------



## soth (29. März 2017)

Mit starkem Fokus auf den Charakteren gibt es einige Animes, aber ohne Story bleiben eigentlich nur episodische Comedyserien.
Ob die Serien dann gefallen ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## Leob12 (29. März 2017)

soth schrieb:


> Mit starkem Fokus auf den Charakteren gibt es einige Animes, aber ohne Story bleiben eigentlich nur episodische Comedyserien.
> Ob die Serien dann gefallen ist eine andere Sache.


Ich meine eher ohne tiefgründige Story. In Konosuba gibts ja auch eine Story, aber der Fokus liegt eher darauf wie die 4 Chaoten durchs Leben stolpern^^


----------



## soth (29. März 2017)

Ohne tiefgründige Story gibt es so einiges. Die ganzen SoL-Non-Sens-Comedys bspw. Lucky Star, Yuyushiki, Yuri Yuri, ...  funktionieren nur mit genau diesen Charakteren. Das ist aber Geschmacksache.


----------



## Gripschi (30. März 2017)

Hab jetzt Guardian of the Spirit angefangen sowie Madoka.

Gefallen mir beide gut, besonders bei Madoka war ich dann doch überrascht wie gut er mit gefällt.

Edit: Grad das Seven Deadly Sins Kapitel über Gowther gelesen. Verdammt war das traurig, Wahnsinn wie gut das gemacht war.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. April 2017)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Kono Suba ist auch net schlecht. Die 2. Staffel ist wie die 1. Fast durchgehend Gut.


Naja, ich fand die 2. Staffel deutlich schlechter als die erste. Aber was willst auch mit den Charakteren machen??

Gibt halt zu wenig 'normalos' in der Welt...



Gripschi schrieb:


> Manchmal fragt man sich schon wer Engel und wer Teufel ist.


Ja, aber das ist doch nicht ungewöhnlich für jap. Produktionen 

So ein paar Beispiele, die mir aus dem Stehgreif einfallen:
Yuushibu, Hataraku Maou-sama, Maouyuu Maou Yuusha.
Man könnt auch noch Shinmai Maou no Testament oder High School DxD anführen...


----------



## Leob12 (1. April 2017)

Maouyuu Maou Yuusha ist ein ganz guter Anime, hätte ich mir nicht erwartet. Hat sich zum Glück in eine ganz andere Richtung entwickelt als ich es für möglich gehalten hätte, und das war ziemlich positiv.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. April 2017)

Hast das geschaut bevor oder nachdem ich das gestern oder so erwähnt hab?


----------



## Leob12 (2. April 2017)

Ist schon eine Weile her^^

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## efdev (2. April 2017)

war aber wirklich ein toller Anime  

Interessant was so alles am 1. April als Sub kam hab mich echt gewundert und dachte an einen Aprilscherz


----------



## Leob12 (2. April 2017)

Ich bin Opfer eines miesen Aprilscherzes geworden. Ich hab mir für das nächste Kapitel von HunterXHunter ein Lesezeichen gesetzt, und wurde dann am 1. benachrichtigt, hab voller Freude draufgeklickt und ein dämliches Bild gesehen was sich über mich lustig gemacht hat^^

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hänschen (5. April 2017)

Sowas ... 3 Bootlegs bestellt ... eine kam super schnell, die anderen zwei wurden im gleichen Paket versendet und ich musste zum Zoll und 5 Euro berappen


----------



## gnark (5. April 2017)

Schaut euch Hajime no Ippo an und Initial D
Zwar etwas alt aber sehr gut


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. April 2017)

War nicht das eine was um Boxen, das andere Racing?
Naja, sind halt Dinge, die man mögen muss..

Hab mir gestern mal Moetan angeschaut. Kann man sehen, muss man nicht...
Die Story habens leider verkackt und konzentrieren sich mehr auf Klamauk als die Story voran zu bringen. Charaktere sind auch nicht so besonders toll...

Großbusiger 'Mutter Typ', 2 Lolis, eine tollpatschig, eine bisserl Tsundere. Und die üblichen Mahou Shoujo Tiere in ihrer Perversesten Lolicon Form...


----------



## soth (5. April 2017)

Initial D habe ich schon zweimal gesehen


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. April 2017)

Ohh man. AoT in original translation von sallysubs oder der top rip von damedesuyo 😱

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. April 2017)

warum überhaupt??
gibt so viele schöne Anime diese saison...

bisher war alles, was ich schaute, recht ansprechend...

Busou Shoujo Machiavellianism
Alice to Zouroku
Roku de Nashi Majutsu Koushi to Akashic Records

ev
Tsugumomo

und das, obwohl wir noch nicht mal Freitag/Samstag haben


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. April 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> warum überhaupt??
> gibt so viele schöne Anime diese saison...
> 
> bisher war alles, was ich schaute, recht ansprechend...
> ...


Ich mag Attack on Titan  

edit: ddy it is, Sally nutzt cr Video, aka cancer. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003


----------



## Gripschi (6. April 2017)

AoT sind die Mangas richtig gut. Besonders die Story welche nach dem Großen Gefecht in Trost sich entfalten tut.

Der Horror kommt auch viel besser rüber als im Anime.

--
Dragon Maid gefiel mir die letzte Folge nicht so gut. Insgesamt aber ein toller Anime.
----
Gabriel Dropout gefiel mir auch sehr.
----
Youijo Senki ist in dieser Season mein absoluter Favorit. Bis auf das Gewöhnungsbedürftige Aussehen von Tanja und Victoria bin ich da auch zufrieden.

Der Manga ist da deutlich besser und bringt die Persönlichkeiten besser rüber.

Hoffe das man bald die Light Novels in Englisch erwerben kann.
---
Accel World hab ich den Anime beendet und find ihn ganz passabel.

Die Light Novels 1-6 sind gelesen. 7-8 noch Unterwegs zu mir. 9 ist schon da.

Die Story ist toll, die Charaktere alle menschlich und auch für mich "liebenswert".

Bietet deutlich mehr Plot als erwartet. Im direkten Vergleich mit SAO ist es deutlich auch überlegen.

Persönlich vermute ich das Kirito wohl der Erfinder des Neurolinker oder zumindest Vater der Technologie ist.

Wurde aber bisher nicht bestätigt.

Fazit: Die ersten 6 Bände erzählen eine fesselende Geschichte die zum weiterlesen animiert.


----------



## Leob12 (6. April 2017)

Nahezu alles ist SAO überlegen ^^

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gripschi (6. April 2017)

Naja ich find SAO echt interessant. Aber die Umsetzung ist so ne Sache.

Vieles ist nicht so gut durchdacht wurden...


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. April 2017)

Naja, SAO hatte das Problem des widerlichen sadistischen Bösewichten, den man einfach nicht mögen kann, in der zweiten Hälfte des ganzen...

Und genau das ist ja gerade das Problem. Die erste Hälfte in der MMO Welt war ja ganz passabel, was danach kam aber einfach nur störend und nervig. Warum erlaubt man den Characteren nicht einfach 'ne Pause und sich zu erholen? Warum muss es gleich 'nen Fußtritt in die Magengegend geben?

Einfach unnötig - ohne den Bösewichten wäre die zweite Hälfte besser gewesen, wenn man sich auf die Probleme, die die vorherige Situation gebracht hätte konzentriert hätte - und eben das Wiederfinden in das reale Leben.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. April 2017)

Also auch ich muss sagen das SAO für mich auch einfach gar nicht funktioniert hat, um es mal liberal auszudrücken. 
Guck gerade auf Netflix Durarara!! Und gefällt mir super. 
Mal schauen was ich diese Season neben AoT noch alles aktuelles schauen werde, wirklich viel spricht mich nicht an. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003


----------



## efdev (6. April 2017)

Durarara ist echt super auch wenn nicht immer einfach den verschiedenen Storylines zu folgen


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. April 2017)

Krasse Saison gerade...
Gibts da echt keinen Tag (bisher), ohne gute Animes??

Naja, erst mal abwarten, wie sich das ganze entwickelt. Auch der Klamauk von Renai Boukun schaut interressant aus 
Yandere, Shinigami, Tenshi, mehr sagen ich muss?


----------



## Gripschi (7. April 2017)

Ja. Ich steh auf den Schlauch 
Muss ich mal ansehen.


Grad Guardian of the Spirit beendet. Ein Klasse Anime, tolle Story.

Das Ende ist sehr gut gemacht wurden. Zeigt deutlich wie grausam das Leben ist trotz allem.

Dennoch auch ein gutes Ende.
---

Was mir auch gefällt: Alice

Die Pilotfolge fand ich sehr interessant. Bin da mal gespannt wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Sabine15 (7. April 2017)

Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood ..Das ist die Beste!


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. April 2017)

Sabine15 schrieb:


> Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood ..Das ist die Beste!


Bin mir sicher das jeder hier im Thread den schon gesehen hat  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003


----------



## Gripschi (7. April 2017)

Jaein. Angefangen aber nie komplett durch.

Muss ich mal nachholen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. April 2017)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Jaein. Angefangen aber nie komplett durch.
> 
> Muss ich mal nachholen.


Unbedingt! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. April 2017)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Ja. Ich steh auf den Schlauch
> Muss ich mal ansehen.


Joa, absolut. Netter Klamauk. Und mal wieder 'ne Yandere 



Gripschi schrieb:


> Was mir auch gefällt: Alice
> 
> Die Pilotfolge fand ich sehr interessant. Bin da mal gespannt wie es weiter geht.


Alice to Zouroku

Joa, das ist auch sehr gut. Generell gibts diese Saison (mal wieder) verdammt viele gute Animes. Da ist so gut wie jeden Tag was dabei. Mo+Di sind meist eh immer etwas lahmer, den Rest der Woche gehts dann aber Rund. Leider mit Fokus auf Fr und insbesondere Sa...


Sabine15 schrieb:


> Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood ..Das ist die Beste!


Kannst du bitte solch einen Unsinn lassen?!
Weil solche 'das beste der besten' schreckt eher ab und führt eher dazu, dass mans nicht schaut.

Und wenns so gut wäre, wie behauptet, hätte ich das nicht abgebrochen. Zumal nicht jeder diesen Fighting Shounen Blödsinn mag. Ganz im Gegenteil...
Ist einfach nur lahm und langweilig, flache bis dumme Charaktere...

Da gibts dutzende Animes, die man in der Zeit von einem solchen endlos prügel Schinken schauen kann...

Statt dem schau ich lieber Gundam SEED + destiny. DAS ist gut.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. April 2017)

Oh, der engl. Name ist wohl "Love Tyrant"...
Und es wird sehr viel geküsst  

Und 'nen bisserl Death Note parodiert...


----------



## Atma (8. April 2017)

Finde die neue Season abgesehen von AoT leider ziemlich schwach bisher . Ich will Kobayashi, Gabriel und Tanya wieder ...


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. April 2017)

Was hast denn diese Saison alles versucht?! Ist ja noch nicht alles gestartet. EInige Dingen fangen ja erst noch an...
Und Berserk gibts diese Saison ja auch wieder!
Wenn du diesen Hype Anime erwähnst, solltest auch Berserk dir mal anschauen. Aber bitte mit den Filmen anfangen. Und danach Berserk (2016) schauen. Die gehören zusammen...
Die Filme kann man quasi als 1. Staffel bezeichnen, 2. wäre dann die 2016 Serie und 2017 Serie wäre dann die nächste.

Die machen halt aktuell einen Anime pro Geschichtsabschnitt.-


Anyway: Es ist Samstag. Und was muss ich sagen, der Samstag ist irgendwie ungewöhnlich mau, bisher...
Kyokai no Rinne 3 wäre noch was, für die, die auch die 2. Staffel schauten.
Und natürliuch noch dieser komische Hype Anime...

Aber sonst sehr sehr mau...

Re:creators ev. noch... 
Eromanga Sensei war OK, haut mich jetzt aber nicht soo vom Hocker. Wobei ich noch keine Ahnung hab, in welche Richtung der Anime geht. Für Liebhaber von Slice of Life Animes sicher einen Blick wert....

Re:creators ist da interessanter, insbesondere das Ende lässt hoffen. Auf mehr Harem-Action 
Wobei diesesmal der MC nicht soo sehr an den Mädels interessiert zu sein scheint. Hier würd ich auch mehr Focus auf Action erwarten. Aber mal abwarten, wie es weiter geht. Die beiden Mädels der ersten Folge sind auf jeden Fall interessant. Insbesondere das zweite Mädel...


----------



## efdev (8. April 2017)

Kyokai no Rinne wäre nice war immer angenehm zum schauen sehr entspannend genauso wie Mushishi  oder der eine Hexen Anime auf den ich gerade nicht komme  

Berserk (2016) hat mich die Art der Animation anfangs gestört aber je länger ich geschaut habe desto erträglicher wurde es.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. April 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Kyokai no Rinne wäre nice war immer angenehm zum schauen sehr entspannend genauso wie Mushishi  oder der eine Hexen Anime auf den ich gerade nicht komme
> 
> Berserk (2016) hat mich die Art der Animation anfangs gestört aber je länger ich geschaut habe desto erträglicher wurde es.



Ein Anime in dem Hexen vorkommen und mir gerade einfällt wäre "Chihiros Reise ins Zauberland" war es das? Oder wie wäre es mit "Kikis kleiner Lieferservice"?


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. April 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> oder der eine Hexen Anime auf den ich gerade nicht komme


Flying Witch würd mir da so ausm Stehgreif einfallen. Insbesondere da du gerade von entspannend redest.
Das war ein sehr entspannender Anime.

Wenn du sowas magst, hast du dir schon mal Aria angeschaut?


----------



## efdev (8. April 2017)

Genau den meinte ich Stefan  
Und nein Aria sagt mir nichts aber da morgen Sonntag ist kann man das mal ändern


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. April 2017)

Mit Aria meine ich übrigens das:
Aria The Animation - MyAnimeList.net

Oh und nächsten Freitag fängt 'nen Ableger von DanMachi an. Sin Nanatsu no Taizai auch...


----------



## Atma (9. April 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Was hast denn diese Saison alles versucht?!


- Attack on Titan S2
- Love Tyrant
- Akashic Records of Bastard Magical Instructor
- Eromanga-sensei

Love Tyrant und Eromanga-sensei könnten was werden, Akashic Records hingegen finde ich ziemlich Banane. 1-2 Folgen probiere ich noch und wenn das nichts wird, droppe ich die Serie. Bei Re:Creators sträube ich mich noch ein wenig, denn was die Lizenzierungspolitik angeht markiert die Spring 2017 Season einen neuen traurigen Tiefpunkt. Der Simulcast-Markt ist so lächerlich zersplittert wie noch nie und jeder schneidet sich ein Stück vom Kuchen in Form von 1-2 Exklusivrechten ab. Noch deutlicher können mir die Animestudios nicht sagen, dass sie auf ihre Fans und zahlende Kundschaft scheißen. Mit Amazon, Chrunchyroll, Anime on Demand, Akiba Pass und Netflix haben wir schon fünf Anbieter die nur unser bestes wollen - völlig absurd. Ich frage mich deshalb erneut, warum ich überhaupt ein Abo bei Crunchy habe. Das Lineup ist sehr unvollständig und es wird immer noch zwischen englischsprachig und anderen Räumen unterschieden, obwohl man quasi dasselbe zahlt wie die Crunchy Abonnenten in den USA.

Wenn sich das auf absehbare Zeit nicht ändert (wovon ich stark ausgehe), wird Nyaa eben wieder mein bester Freund.



> Wenn du diesen Hype Anime erwähnst, solltest auch Berserk dir mal anschauen.


Nein, danke. Berserk spricht mich sowohl vom Setting als auch der Story überhaupt nicht an.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. April 2017)

Das CGI in Berserk ist grausam. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisX84 (9. April 2017)

Mal so als außenstehender, der mit dem Medium sonst kaum Kontakt hat: Schaut hier jemand Dragon Ball Super? Die Show gefällt mir von Woche zu Woche besser und ich freue mich auf die kommende Battle Royal.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. April 2017)

Atma schrieb:


> - Attack on Titan S2
> - Love Tyrant
> - Akashic Records of Bastard Magical Instructor
> - Eromanga-sensei
> ...


Das ist ja nicht so viel. Gibt noch einiges mehr, was du dir anschauen könntest.
Akashi Records ist wirklich etwas seltsam, der Lehrer macht irgendwie keinen Sinn, bisher. Bisher ist nicht klar, wohin die Reise geht, das ist Richtig. Kann gut werden, muss nicht. 
Captain Earth hat ja gezeigt, dass eine 'awesome' 1. Folge im Laufe der Zeit nicht bedeutet, dass das ganze auch gut werden wird....



Atma schrieb:


> Bei Re:Creators


Naja, da würd ich noch abwarten und Tee rauchen. Kann was werden, muss aber nicht. Das zweite Weib ist aber auf jeden Fall sehr interessant...
Aber kann gut werden, kann aber auch genau so stark nachlassen. Und genau das befürchte ich leider momentan.



Atma schrieb:


> Nein, danke. Berserk spricht mich sowohl vom Setting als auch der Story überhaupt nicht an.


Warum nicht? Weils Dark Fantasy ist? Weils eher in 'nem Mittelalterlichem Setting ist? wg. der Gliffhanger?

Die golden Age Arc (=Filme + Original Anime) find ich auch nicht besonders toll. Die "Conviction Arc' vom 2016er Anime find ich da deutlich besser. Und der 2017er setzt da an. Die Schattierungen beim CGI sind wirklich etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber es gibt echt klasse Charaktere. Find z.B. Farnese ganz interessant. Und in dieser Saison kommt endlich Schierke.
€dit: Schau gerad die 2016er Version, am Stück.
Die Filme muss man nicht vorher sehen. Ich würd sogar sagen, dass es besser ist, weder den 1997er Anime noch die Filme vorher zu schauen!! Die sollt man IMO sogar eher NACH dem 2016er Anime schauen...

Anyway, schon mal Busou Shoujo angeschaut?
Das find ich auch etwas vielversprechender diese Saison. Schöner Prügel Anime.

KADO könnte auch gut werden. Der Main Cast ist auf jeden Fall "awesome"...


----------



## Booman90 (10. April 2017)

ChrisX84 schrieb:


> Mal so als außenstehender, der mit dem Medium sonst kaum Kontakt hat: Schaut hier jemand Dragon Ball Super? Die Show gefällt mir von Woche zu Woche besser und ich freue mich auf die kommende Battle Royal.



Hier ich. Wobei eigentlich auch nur der nostalgie halber. Dennoch werde ich immer wieder ganz hippelig und aufgeregt wie'n 10 jähriger Knirps, wenn Son-Goku voll aufdreht. xD


----------



## ChrisX84 (10. April 2017)

Booman90 schrieb:


> Hier ich. Wobei eigentlich auch nur der nostalgie halber. Dennoch werde ich immer wieder ganz hippelig und aufgeregt wie'n 10 jähriger Knirps, wenn Son-Goku voll aufdreht. xD



Ja, auch ich bin spontan 15 Jahre jünger. Schade, dass es die Show nicht mit dem deutschen DBZ-Cast zu uns schaffen wird. Ein SSJ-Blue-Kaioken-Kamehameha mit Morgenstern wäre episch!


----------



## Gamer090 (10. April 2017)

"Your Name" oder auch "Kimi no na wa" wurde von 15Mio Zuschauern in den Kinos gesehen, wer sich ein Interview mit dem Director durchlesen will, hier bitte.  Ist aber auf Englisch.


----------



## Gripschi (11. April 2017)

Hab gestern den 9. Light Novel Band von Accel World durch gelesen.

Das Niveau ist weiterhin Top und die Geschichte um den Harnisch des Unglücks wird beendet.

Es werden einige Geschichten beendet und neue aufgeworfen.

Mir gefällt es auch gut das zwischen Anfang und Ende der Storys teils mehrere Bände liegen.

Das gibt die Möglichkeit sich gut zu entwickeln.

Kann echt nur sagen: Wem der Anime gefällt und gern liest, probiert die LN aus.

So begeistert von der Welt war ich bisher nur bei Log Horizon.

Da Fang ich heut die 7. LN an.
____
Overlord ist auch nicht schlecht, komnt aber an o.g. mmn nicht ganz ran.
----

Aktuell schaue ich Grad Mal Lucky Star. Davor hab ich D Frag beendet.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. April 2017)

Akashic Records ist interessanter geworden. DIe hätten Ep 1 und 2 zusammen releasen sollen.
In der 2. Episode wurde sehr viel über den Lehrer gesagt, einiges aufgedeckt. 

Und er ist nicht so eine Lusche, wie in Ep1 vermutet sondern eher einer der seltenen interessanten männlichen Hauptdarsteller...


----------



## Amon (11. April 2017)

Wo schaut ihr das Zeug eigentlich? Weil ihr hier immer von Season redet.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (12. April 2017)

Teilweise läufts im Simulcast auf diversen Streamingseiten wie Crunchyroll, teilweise auch bei diversen Sub-Gruppen. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. April 2017)

Hab letztens noch mal Nanatsu no Taizai geschaut.
Und im Nachhinein muss ich sagen, dass die Kämpfe doch einige Parallelen mit denen aus Fairy Tail haben. Wenn auch nicht so langgezogen und über mehrere Folgen gestreckt (was schon mal positiv ist)...

Aber letztendlich ist auch hier es oft so, dass 'die guten' oft aufs Auge bekommen, am Ende aber doch irgendwie siegreich sind, z.T. durch irgend eine neue Fähigkeit....

Ich weiß nicht, irgendwie ist mir das ganze Fighting Shounen Genere zu dumm und/oder stumpfsinnig...


----------



## efdev (13. April 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, irgendwie ist mir das ganze Fighting Shounen Genere zu dumm und/oder stumpfsinnig...



Vielleicht gehst du auch einfach mit den falschen Erwartungen an einen solchen Anime heran? 
Ich schaue so etwas eigentlich ganz gerne allerdings auch nur wenn ich gerade etwas einfacheres brauch um mein Mittagessen zu genießen  . 

Es ist halt das RTL der Anime immer noch besser als RTL aber halt ziemlich Stumpfsinnig die meiste Zeit


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. April 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Es ist halt das RTL der Anime, halt ziemlich Stumpfsinnig die meiste Zeit


Ja eben, genau das meine ich ja...

Bei Nanatsu no Taizai sind die Charaktere nicht ganz so schlimm, aber eben genau das ist das Problem. Und es gibt auch z.T. Logiklücken, die so groß sind wie der Mond...

Und da sind dann solche Dinge wie dass eigentlich verdammt starke Charaktere (=würden Batman und Spiderman zum Frühstück verspeisen) andauernd auf die Nase bekommen. Einer der wenigen Animes, die es hier richtig machen ist ein Hau Mann.
Was auch noch halbwegs OK ist, ist Kenichi, auch wenn ichs noch nicht komplett durch hab (zur Hälfte oder so, dann abgebrochen)...

Also da ist meine Zeit bei anderen Animes besser investiert...
Wobei ich auch eher "Fight mit Hirn" mag, also Shiroe aus Log Horizon, Chihaya Gunzou vom blauen Stahl, Fan Hyulick aus Tytania, Lt. Commander Justy Ueki Tylor und ähnliche...

Aktuell gibts auch den einen oder anderen Anime, der in diese Kategorie fällt...

Kurz: Das sind meist qualitativ sehr schlechte Animes, die sich nur auf die Kampfszenen konzentrieren. Das ist auch das einzige, was die haben. Sonst sind die einfach nur schlecht.


----------



## Leob12 (14. April 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hab letztens noch mal Nanatsu no Taizai geschaut.
> Und im Nachhinein muss ich sagen, dass die Kämpfe doch einige Parallelen mit denen aus Fairy Tail haben. Wenn auch nicht so langgezogen und über mehrere Folgen gestreckt (was schon mal positiv ist)...
> 
> Aber letztendlich ist auch hier es oft so, dass 'die guten' oft aufs Auge bekommen, am Ende aber doch irgendwie siegreich sind, z.T. durch irgend eine neue Fähigkeit....
> ...



Nanatsu no Taizai ist relativ kurzweilig, aber der Manga ist wirklich gut und meiner Meinung nach nicht mit Fairy Tail zu vergleichen, da Fairy Tail weitaus kindlicher und teilweise schlicht lächerlich ist (Plot-Armor *hust*).  
Parallelen sind natürlich da, gewisse Elemente sind einfach ähnlich oder gleich, aber das muss ja per se nicht negativ sein. 

Also ich finde nicht dass Meliodas, Ban oder der Rest oft aufs Auge bekommt, vor allem Meliodas ist dafür viel zu stark und steckt so ziemlich alles relativ unbeschadet weg. Ban ist sowieso eine eigene Geschichte und auch er Rest ist relativ OP, wenn auch nicht so wie Meliodas. Meliodas bekommt aufs Auge, weil er im Prinzip Spaß haben will^^ 
Es wird auch kein Kampf durch die Kraft der Freundschaft entschieden.



efdev schrieb:


> Vielleicht gehst du auch einfach mit den falschen Erwartungen an einen solchen Anime heran?
> Ich schaue so etwas eigentlich ganz gerne allerdings auch nur wenn ich gerade etwas einfacheres brauch um mein Mittagessen zu genießen  .
> 
> Es ist halt das RTL der Anime immer noch besser als RTL aber halt ziemlich Stumpfsinnig die meiste Zeit


Sagen wir so: Es gibt recht anspruchslose Fighting-Shonen wie Dragon Ball (Z) - vergiss Super^^ - oder Fairy Tail, dann gibt es Shonen wie Naruto oder OP, die teilweise wirklich großartige Charaktere und Kämpfe haben sowie gutes Worldbuilding. Und dann gibt es noch Titel wie HunterXHunter oder Mahouka Koukou no Rettusei, die eigentlich alles bieten, auf durchgehend hohem Niveau. 
Klar, Naruto, HxH oder OP sind kein Parasyte, Rainbow  oder Berserk, trotzdem werden sie meines Erachtens unterschätzt. 
Außerdem haben genau diese Shonen meist extrem gute Soundtracks^^



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja eben, genau das meine ich ja...
> Bei Nanatsu no Taizai sind die Charaktere nicht ganz so schlimm, aber eben genau das ist das Problem. Und es gibt auch z.T. Logiklücken, die so groß sind wie der Mond...
> 
> Und da sind dann solche Dinge wie dass eigentlich verdammt starke Charaktere (=würden Batman und Spiderman zum Frühstück verspeisen) andauernd auf die Nase bekommen. Einer der wenigen Animes, die es hier richtig machen ist ein Hau Mann.
> ...


Welche Logiklücken meinst du genau? (bitte einspoilern)
Vergiss bitte nicht dass der Manga schon ein großes Stück weiter ist und da durchaus offene Fragen erklärt werden. 
Wie schon gesagt, Meliodas bekommt eigentlich kaum auf die Nase und würe so ziemich jeden ohne große Probleme plätten wenn er ernst machen würde. 
Das weiß man, und wird er mal "verprügelt", dann weiß man eben dass das nicht wirklich bedrohlich ist. 
Eigentlich müsste HxH genau deinen Geschmack treffen, denn diese Kritikpunkte treffen im Prinzip nicht zu. Der MC ist keineswegs übermächtig, die Kämpfe sind immer taktisch geprägt und die Charaktere sind wirklich gelungen. 
Wie weiter oben schon geschrieben haben einige Shonen ein wirklich gutes World Building, interessante Charaktere, tolle Musik und super Kämpfe. 
Im Grunde hat jedes Genre ziemlich viele miese Vertreter. 
Genauso gibt es einige Shonen, die extrem gut sind, wie HxH, Irregular at magic Highschool, Haikyuu und von Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood habe ich noch nicht einmal gesprochen^^ 
Da muss man meiner Meinung schon differenzierter zu Werke gehen. 
Außerdem: Was ist generell schlecht daran, wenn ein Anime einfach nur unterhält, ohne jetzt wirklich geistig zu fordern?


----------



## Gripschi (14. April 2017)

Log Horizons Kämpfe sind echt top.

Besonders da sie in den LNs Kurz sind.

Die Strategien sind der Reiz, spektakulär sind sie nicht unbedingt.
___
Seven Deadly Sins

Ich finde ihn z.b. echt grandios, besonders die Charaktere, im Manga geht es später noch echt happig zu.

Spätestens wenn die 10 Condaments auftauchen.

Die Ähnlichkeit zu Fairy Tail, man ihm nicht absprechen.

Finde es insgesamt Erwachsener und die Kämpfe sind Recht kurz.

Einer meiner Fav Momente war als die 7. Sünde endlich Ihren Auftritt bekam. Der Unterschied war echt grandios, das Finale aber auch.
___


----------



## Ute4548 (20. April 2017)

Meine Liste :
1. No. 6 [Action, Drama, Sci-Fi, (Shonen Ai)]

2. Zakyou no Terror [Action, Drama, Psychological]

3. Kuroko no Basket [Sports, Drama]

4. Death Parade [Mystery, Drama]

5. Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood [Action, Abenteuer, Fantasy]

6. Angel Beats! [Mystery, Targödie, Drama, Comedy]

7. Charlotte [Fantasy, Mystery, Drama, (Romance)]

8. Sekaiichi Hatsukoi [Drama, Shonen Ai]

9. Another [Horror, Mystery, Drama]

10. Shiki [Mystery, Horror]

11. Tokyo Ghoul [Action, Dark Fantasy]

12. AnoHana [Drama, Tragödie, Fantasy, (Romance)]

13. Free! [Sports, Drama]

14. The Devil is a Part-Timer! [Comedy, Fantasy, Action]

15. Death Note [Dama, Krimi, Thriller]

16. Deadman Wonderland [mystery, Psychological, Action]

17. Mirai Nikki [Action, Drama]

18. Blue Exorcist [Fantasy, Action]

19. K-Project [Fantasy, Action, Drama]

20. Rainbow [Slice of Life, Drama]

21. Elfen Lied [Action, Drama]

22. Akatsuki no Yona [Fantasy, Abenteuer, (Romance)]

23. Attack on Titan [Action, Mystery, Drama]

24. BTOOOM! [Drama, Sci-Fi, Fantasy, Romance]

25. Fairy Tail [Fantasy, Action, Drama]

26. One Punch Man [Action, Comedy, Drama]

27. Kimi ni Todoke [Romance, Drama, School]

28. Akame ga kill [Mystery, Drama, Tragödie, Action]

29. Pandora Hearts [Mystery, Fantasy, Drama, Comedy]

30. Maid-sama [Romance, Comedy, Drama]


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. April 2017)

gönn dir doch einfach nen MAL acc. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (21. April 2017)

Hab heute (bzw gestern) endlich mal eine Folge von Youjo Senki gesehen  
Hat mir ganz gut gefallen, bin gespannt wie es weitergeht. 

Aktuell verfolge ich nur Attack on Titan 2 und Yowamushi no Pedal New generation.


----------



## Gripschi (21. April 2017)

Yojoui Senki ist für mich ein Klasse Anime.

Hab fast alle Folgen mehrfach gesehen.

Besonders das Setting tat es mir an.
Lohnenswert.

Hoffe das die LNs in Englisch kommen. Die sollen wohl was die Details angeht wohl extrem sein.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. April 2017)

Clockwork Planet ist auch ganz nett, nach der 3. Folge.
Geht halt eher gemächlich los...

Love Tyrant geht so. 

Busou Shoujo ist awesome. Wobei es eher Richtung Harem zu gehen scheint. Mal abwarten, wie es weiter geht. Auf jeden Fall sehr interessant. 

Rokudenashi Majutsu Koushi to Akashic Records ist IMO einer der besten Anime diese Saison. Die erste Folge war etwas seltsam und hat den Lehrer in einem seltsamen Licht dastehen lassen. In der letzten Folge gings aber richtig rund und einiges über den Lehrer wurde ans Licht gebracht. Auf JEDEN FALL noch mal rein schauen!! Der MC erinnert eher an Ren Ashbell und Haimura Moroha und Lux Arcadia als Orimura Ichika...

Verließ Stadt Dingsda beleuchtet die Story anscheinend aus einer anderen SIchtweise. Diesesmal ist "Das Mädel" frau Wallenstein im Vordergrund. Also durchaus interessant. Die Frage ist, wie es weiter gehen und ob die Wallenstein öfter auf den Cranel treffen wird oder eher weniger...

Virgin Soul: weiß noch nicht, was ich davon halten soll. Hab aber den ersten Teil noch nicht wirklich gesehen. VOn daher...

Eromanga Sensei ist ganz nett, schöner Daily Life Anime...

Granblue Fantasy: Auch nett, geht eher Sachte an die Story ran, baut sie langsam auf. Zeichenstil ist sehr schön, hat so a bisserl was klassisches. Noch immer nicht alle Charaktere aus Opening und Ending getroffen...

Re-Creators hat Potential, aber keine Ahnung, wohin die Reise gehen wird. Kann gut enden, muss es aber nicht. Hoffentlich ists nicht so ein Schrott mit 'nem Ende, dass größer ist als der Eifelturm...

Tsugumomo ist ganz nice, scheint bisher auch ganz brauchbar zu sein.


Und Alice und Zouroko scheint aktuell bisserl fahrt aufzunehmen...


----------



## Gripschi (22. April 2017)

Re Creators hab ich nur die 1.Folge gesehen. Fand ihn irwie meh.

Clockwork Planet ist bisher wirklich Interessant. Das Setting gefällt mir.

Alice no Zukoro scheint auch gut zu werden. Die Charaktere gefallen mir gut.
___
Was ich auch eine Folge gesehen hat: Schule mit Schülerrat der aus bewaffneten Mädchen besteht.

Fand die 1. Folge gut, kann mich aber nicht an den Namen Erdinneren.

Einer ne Idee?


----------



## efdev (22. April 2017)

Kann mich Stefan nur anschließen und Renai Boukun (Love Tyrant) finde ich sehr lustig trifft irgendwie meinen selten dämlichen Geschmack  
Übrigens auch interessant finde ich "Zero kara Hajimeru Mahou no Sho" von der Story her auch eher langsam aber dennoch interessant und weckt meine Neugierde mehr zu erfahren. 

@Gripschi das ist der Harem Anime den Stefan meint Bousou Shoujo.


----------



## Gripschi (22. April 2017)

Danke. Den hatte ich gemeint.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. April 2017)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Re Creators hab ich nur die 1.Folge gesehen. Fand ihn irwie meh.


Ja,  das sagte ich ja auch. Mehr oder minder.
Ich find re:creators fühlt sich momentan ein wenig wie Z/X Ignition an...
Also nicht gerade ein Meisterwerk bisher, kann sich noch ändern, aber allzu viel Hoffnung hab ich nicht...



Gripschi schrieb:


> Clockwork Planet ist bisher wirklich Interessant. Das Setting gefällt mir.


Jau und es geht echt rund. Der Main Char und sein Automata sind echt genial. Insbesondere der Fetisch, den er hat. Auch das kleine Blondchen passt dazu. Die 3 zusammen sind daher schon eine sehr lustige Kombi.
Insbesondere als die aufm Sofa saßen und redeten. Die Szene war ziemlich genial 




Gripschi schrieb:


> Alice no Zukoro scheint auch gut zu werden. Die Charaktere gefallen mir gut.


Ja, bisher schon. Aber hoffen wir mal, dass dieser Anime eher positiver bleibt und nicht allzu viele Leichen entstehen. Kann (noch) in beide Richtungen gehen...
Eher Slice of Life Schinken oder eher Tragödie. Ich hoffe nicht auf die Tragödie...




Gripschi schrieb:


> Was ich auch eine Folge gesehen hat: Schule mit Schülerrat der aus bewaffneten Mädchen besteht.
> 
> Fand die 1. Folge gut, kann mich aber nicht an den Namen Erdinneren.
> Einer ne Idee?


Ich hab keine Ahnung, wovon du sprichst  

Aber so ein wenig erinnert das ja auch an Prison School...
Nur halt mit dem Unterschied, dass es hier eher weniger um H geht und mehr um die Kämpfe und das Persönliche...


----------



## Gripschi (22. April 2017)

Busou Shoujo Machiavellianism Episode 2 EngSub - Proxer.Me

Grad die 2. Folge gesehen , ist echt witzig.
__
Jo, das Gespräch war echt gut. Manieren sind nicht so ihr Fall.
__
Das ist bei Alice echt ne gute Frage. Es hat Potential Richtung Elfenlied zu gehen.

Hoffe aber ehr das es unblutig bleibt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. April 2017)

Gripschi schrieb:


> __
> Jo, das Gespräch war echt gut. Manieren sind nicht so ihr Fall.
> __


Ich fand den Teil als sein Automata etwas säuerlich wurde, am besten 



Gripschi schrieb:


> Das ist bei Alice echt ne gute Frage. Es hat Potential Richtung Elfenlied zu gehen.


Genau das fürchte ich auch, inzwischen...



Gripschi schrieb:


> Hoffe aber ehr das es unblutig bleibt.


Na, da drücken wir mal die Daumen. Morgen wissen wir mehr.


----------



## Noxxphox (22. April 2017)

Richtung Elfenlied ich bin begeistert 
Würd mich freuen


----------



## Gripschi (22. April 2017)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> Richtung Elfenlied ich bin begeistert
> Würd mich freuen


Du Monster.

Auch wenn es so kommen sollte werde ich ihn beenden.


----------



## soth (22. April 2017)

Potential und Elfenlied in einem Satz?


----------



## Noxxphox (23. April 2017)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Du Monster.
> 
> Auch wenn es so kommen sollte werde ich ihn beenden.



Warum Monster?^^ Ich liebe Elfenlied, ich find es so genial. Einer meiner Drsten Animes sowie Mangas vor knapp 1 Jahr gewesen. Egal wie oft ichs gucke oder lese ich finds genial 
Könnt ihr sagen was ihr wollt, Elfenlied gehört zu meine  absolugen Lieblingsanimes/ Mangas. Und wenn ich der einzige hier bin der den anime/ Manga mag.

Im übrigen wer nur den anime gesehen hat sollte nicht meckern, der Manga geht n gutes Stück weiter und ist richtig cool .


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. April 2017)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Grad die 2. Folge gesehen , ist echt witzig.



Die 3. Folge ist besser, insbesondere die letzten ~2min 
Auch wenns bisserl "ecchi" ist


----------



## Gripschi (23. April 2017)

Die 3. Folge hat was. War wieder witzig.

Irwie tut mir der Main fast leid. Er versucht doch nur nach besten Gewissen zu handlen.

Trotzdem eine fragwürdige Situation nach der anderen.

Ich finde ihn witzig.
___
Bei CW war die Reaktion wirklich Klasse und auch nachvollziehbar.
___
@Noxx

Den Manga muss ich Mal lesen.

Ich mag durchaus Elfenlied, aber bei Alice to Zukoro wünsch ich mir das es nicht in diese Richtung geht.

Das Monster war auch nicht Ernst gemeint.
___
Neben Sven Deadly Sins les ich nur Tokyo Ghoul derzeit als Manga.

Wobei Tokyo Ghoul mit einer der besten Mangas ist. Der Anime, besonders die 2. Staffel ist ehr meh.

Hab auch die Deutschen hier liegen.

Wobei ich jetzt Mal X Clamp angehe. Mein erster Anime an den ich mich erinnere.

Zeit hab ich leider mehr als genug 
_


----------



## Noxxphox (23. April 2017)

Ich leider ni ht komme kaum zum lesen oder Anime gucken aktuel. 

Der Elfenlied Manga ist wirklich gut, der Anime geht mit dem an einigen stellen nämlich ziemlich auseinander.

Aktuel guck ich Date A Live weil mich die Videos von der Persönlichkeit von Kurumi gelockt haben, ziemlich gestört und amüsant xD Bin nun bei Stafel 2, aber ich muss sagen es ist zwar nicht schlecht aber absolut ni ht begeisternd. Einzige Kurumis durchgeknallte persnlichkeit in Staffel 1 war witzig, ansonsten relativ witzlos.

Lesen aktuel tu ich Highschool DxD und Seirei Tsukai no Blade Dance jeweils die Novels.


----------



## Duvar (25. April 2017)

The seven deadly sins ist auch ganz ok.


----------



## efdev (25. April 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> The seven deadly sins ist auch ganz ok.



Artet mir zu viel in Sauereien aus


----------



## Gripschi (25. April 2017)

Huh. Das ist Diskriminierung Hawk und Hawks Mutter gegenüber.

Auch Schweine haben Rechte! 

Einer meiner Lieblings ähm Shounen (oder?) neben HxH.

Muss ich auch Mal den Anime beenden.


----------



## efdev (25. April 2017)

Vielleicht hab ich auch Duvar falsch verstanden ich meine den neuen Anime "sin nanatsu no taizai" 
Da kommen auch keine Schweine vor nur viele Schweinereien  (bisher)


----------



## Gripschi (25. April 2017)

Ja das ist nen anderer Anime.

Ähm der sieht wirklich etwas verschweint aus.


Seven Deadly Sins ist ehr Fairy Tail aber etwas Düsterer.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (25. April 2017)

Bin glücklich das saenai heroine no sodatekata weitergeht. Fanservice <3

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (25. April 2017)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Ja das ist nen anderer Anime.
> 
> Ähm der sieht wirklich etwas verschweint aus.
> 
> ...


Düster, mit Story, guten Kämpfen und guter Comedy^^ 
Die Musik kommt nicht an FT ran, auch wenn Perfect Time schon sehr gut passt.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gripschi (25. April 2017)

Musik kann ich nicht mehr sagen, FT ist nen Weng her.

Aber SDS hat teils echt nette Musik. Besonders bei den Kämpfen wenn einfach Mal jemand nen Tritt ins Gesicht bekommt z.b.


----------



## Leob12 (25. April 2017)

Fairy Tail-Battle Music - YouTube
Für mich hat Fairy Tail die beste Kampfmusik. 
Naruto hat für mich insgesamt die beste Musik, aber Fairy Tail hat für mich die beste Kampfmusik.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. April 2017)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Ähm der sieht wirklich etwas verschweint aus.


Joa, BOrderline Hentai a la Valkyrie Drive Mermaid und so.

High School DxD und to love-ru ist ja auch in dieser Gegend. Ich mag die eigentlich ganz gerne, wobei das ganze leider meist mit einer grotten schlechten Story glänzt...


----------



## efdev (25. April 2017)

Von der Story her hat es theoretisch mit dem aufstiegt von Lucifer genug so ist es nicht. 
Auch wenn ich nicht glaube das daraus was wird  

Und ja FT Musik ist sehr gut ohne wären die Kämpfe auch nicht ansatzweise so interessant/emotional


----------



## Leob12 (25. April 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Joa, BOrderline Hentai a la Valkyrie Drive Mermaid und so.
> 
> High School DxD und to love-ru ist ja auch in dieser Gegend. Ich mag die eigentlich ganz gerne, wobei das ganze leider meist mit einer grotten schlechten Story glänzt...



Da finde ich Masou Gakuen HxH schlimmer. Allerdings ist es nicht wirklich zu empfehlen.



efdev schrieb:


> Und ja FT Musik ist sehr gut ohne wären die Kämpfe auch nicht ansatzweise so interessant/emotional


FT hat seine Momente, klar, aber die Kämpfe sind großteils relativ schwach. Die Musik haut rein wie bei sonst keinem anderen Anime und reißt extrem viel raus. 

Die Openings finde ich bei Naruto aber klar besser, bei FT gibts nur 3 an die ich mich spontan erinnere: 
Rock City Boy, Masayume Chasing und Snowy Fairy, aber die gefallen mir wirklich sehr gut.


----------



## Noxxphox (26. April 2017)

Hach ich liebe die Japaner mit ihrem einfach anderem Humor. Ich guck grad Parasyte, bin bei 11/24 und findes es irsinnig witzig an manchen stellen. Klar der Maincharacter hat sich total gwändert aber das Mädel, wie war der Name noch?, das immer vor sich hinheult das er sich geändert hat nervt etwas. Bin mal gespannt wies weitergeht, aber die idee mit dem verändern der Körper und den darajs entstehenden Kampfmöglichkeiten finde ich recht interesant.


----------



## Leob12 (26. April 2017)

Also Parasyte gehört in Sachen Charakterentwicklung sicher zu den stärksten Anime die ich bisher gesehen habe. Ich würde Parasyte jetzt nicht wirklich als Paradebeispiel für japanischen Humor hernehmen, denn darum ging es beim Ursprungswerk bzw beim Anime nicht wirklich, fast nur in Verbindung mit Migi.


----------



## efdev (26. April 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Da finde ich Masou Gakuen HxH schlimmer. Allerdings ist es nicht wirklich zu empfehlen.



Naa also ich fand es war eigentlich ein ganz guter Anime zumindest kein reiner Ecchi Müll sondern hat noch richtig Substanz gehabt und auch die Story wurde mit jeder Folge besser.


----------



## Leob12 (26. April 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Naa also ich fand es war eigentlich ein ganz guter Anime zumindest kein reiner Ecchi Müll sondern hat noch richtig Substanz gehabt und auch die Story wurde mit jeder Folge besser.



Das ist der Inbegriff von Ecchi-Müll^^ 
Die Storys der Charaktere sind sowas von 0815, alles vorhersehbar, die Charakter-Archetypen sind auch nur da damit sie da sind, ohne großartige Erklärung^^
Da hat Highschool DxD mehr Substanz als dieser Anime, der wirklich nur dadurch auffällt, dass er weitergeht als die meisten anderen Anime dieser Art.


----------



## efdev (26. April 2017)

Ich fand es trotzdem gut


----------



## Leob12 (26. April 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Ich fand es trotzdem gut



Was fandest du gut? 
Ok, der Anime ging einen Schritt weiter als die anderen dieser Sorte, aber der ganze Rest ist sub-par. Ja, die Comedy kann man sicher gut finden, ich habe auch einige Male gelacht, aber unterm Strich ist nicht viel da. 
Mich stört der Maincast nicht so wirklich, aber alle anderen weiblichen Charaktere rundherum sind nur dazu da, um den Harem zu vergrößern. Und die sind eben alles platte -dere-Typen, die man schon 100x gesehen hat. 
Die Story selbst hat man ja schon so oft gesehen. ^^

Da fand ich Titel wie Trinity Seven, Highschool DxD, Saijaku Muhai no Bahamut oder Hundred besser. 
Kannst du dir alle ansehen, wenn du sowas magst.


----------



## efdev (26. April 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Was fandest du gut?



Weiß ich nicht mehr ist schon zu lange her  
Irgendetwas muss mir aber gefallen haben sonst hätte ich es nicht zu Ende geschaut, obwohl mir die ersten Folgen nicht wirklich gefallen hatten.


----------



## Noxxphox (26. April 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Also Parasyte gehört in Sachen Charakterentwicklung sicher zu den stärksten Anime die ich bisher gesehen habe. Ich würde Parasyte jetzt nicht wirklich als Paradebeispiel für japanischen Humor hernehmen, denn darum ging es beim Ursprungswerk bzw beim Anime nicht wirklich, fast nur in Verbindung mit Migi.



So hab ich das nicht gemeint. Aber es gibt einige amüsante Pasagen mit Sachen die normale Filme nie bringen würden. Ich mag das abgedrehte bei Animes, das ist für mich einer der hauptründe sie lieber zu gucken als normale Filme. die Storys sind meist cooler und es ist nicht so..... normal permanent. Sondern da gibts richtig lustige Sachen, total gestörte Charactere und und und. Das Kompletpaket ist einfach deutlich amüsanter und interesanter.

Und für mich macht all das den Japanischen humor mit aus, da du sowas sonst kaum siehst, sag ich jetzmal so. 

Kla klassisch japanisvh bzw asiatisch wäre sowas wie Takeshis Castle. Etwas entwprdigend, dämlich, teilweise fast sadistische Games und Gameshows. Im ernst guckt euch mal auf Youtube durchgeknallte Japanische Shows an, dagegen sind unser latenightprogramm n Witz. die zensieren zwar viel mit gepixel, aber das machts die tatsache nicht besser. Im ernst guckts euch an, zum schreien komische, durchgeknallte und absurde games.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. April 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Da finde ich Masou Gakuen HxH schlimmer. Allerdings ist es nicht wirklich zu empfehlen.


Joa, das ist ja gerade das Problem. Sobald man größere Mengen Nacktheit sieht, kann man schon fast davon ausgehen, dass das ganze ziemlicher Mist wird. Oder an den Haaren herbeigezogen...

Wobei ich auch noch an Shinmai Maou no Testament dachte, aber das ist eigentlich gar nicht soo schlimm. Gibt vielleicht 'ne Hand voll Szenen, in denen es mal nacktes zu sehen gibt. Steht also gar nicht mal soo im Vordergrund, auch wenns 'nen mittelprächtiger Teil vom ganzen ist...

Die meisten Ausnahmen nannte ich ja schon, High School DxD, to love-ru und dann kann man noch Sekirei dazu zählen. Vielleicht noch Freezing, wers mag. Aber sonst?


----------



## Leob12 (26. April 2017)

Ich hab ja im Grunde nichts gegen Fanservice, aber wenn es so wie Hundred oder Masou Gakuen HxH ausgeht, dann ist das Endprodukt eher mies^^ 


Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hänschen (26. April 2017)

Ist Fairy Tail lohnenswert oder eher wie OnePiece für die hyperaktiven Kinder ?

Edit: wie kommt es auf soviele Folgen


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. April 2017)

Siehe weiter oben.
In der Zeit, in der du die 175 Folgen der ersten Staffel und 102 Folgen der zweiten Staffel kannst dir auch locker 10-20 andere, richtig gute Animes anschauen, die deutlich weniger unlogisch und billig sind als das...

zum Beispiel:
Richtig geniale Kämpfe gibts z.B. bei Ars Nova...

Oder auch noch was gutes:
Gundam SEED + Destiny
Gundam 00
Code Geass
Full Metal Panic
Macross Frontier
Die Stars Saga (Crest of the Stars und Banner of the Stars)
Heldensagen vom Kosmos (Legend of Galactic Heroes)
Yamato 2199
Strike the Blood
No Game no Life
Outbreak Company
One Punch Man
Monogatari Zeugs
Suzumiya Haruhi
Ao no Exorcist
Onizuka
Shokogeki no Souma
Spice and Wolf
Madoka (Dark Mahou Shoujo)
Nanoha (Mahou Shoujo)
Yuuki Yuuna wa Yuusha de Aru (dark Mahou Shoujo)
Berserk Golden Age Filme (oder den alten Anime), 2016 Anime
Angel Beats
Ev. Skip Beat
Drifters
Working
Gate
Kami nomi zo Shiru Sekai
Trigun
To Aru Majutsu no Index, To Aru Kagaku no Railgun
Clannad
Jormungand
Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-kun
Overlord

Wenn du auf den Tritt in die Eier stehst:
Zegapain, ev. Valvrave
Clannad After Story

So als Anfang, was du dir alles aneschauen kannst, statt Fairy Tail...



Fighting Shounen sind nicht unbedingt die Meisterwerke der Animes...

Aber wenns schon sowas wie das sein muss, schau lieber Kenichi, Nanatsu no Taizai, World Trigger, Beelzebub, Tokyo Underground...
ev. Yu Yu Hakusho, Rekka no Hono, Ushio to Tora, D.Gray-man

Fairy Tail hab ich gesehen und fands doch sehr platt und eintönig...
Alles ist immer Schema F, es wird viel rumgeheult und ist einfach nur nervig.


----------



## efdev (26. April 2017)

Hunter x Hunter ist auch immer wieder gut 
Oder Beelzebub ist sehr lustig mit netten Kämpfen


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. April 2017)

Shit, Hitman Reborn hab ich noch vergessen. Das ist auch noch ganz OK.
Und nicht so schlimm wie der Feen Schwanz...


----------



## Leob12 (26. April 2017)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Ist Fairy Tail lohnenswert oder eher wie OnePiece für die hyperaktiven Kinder ?
> 
> Edit: wie kommt es auf soviele Folgen



Wenn du auf gute Musik, Comedy, Fanservice, Plotarmor und BS-Power-Ups stehst, dann bist du bei FT richtig. 
FT ist viel schlechter als OP. 

Ich würde dir eher HunterxHunter empfehlen. Ja, der Hauptcharakter sieht kindlich aus (und ist es auch), und die ersten paar Folgen sind etwas zäh, allerdings hat der Anime keine Filler-Episoden (2 Recap-Episoden bei ~150 Episoden), viele interessante und gut gemachte Charaktere, extrem gute Kämpfe!, extrem gute Antagonisten, gutes World Building, gute Musikuntermalung und massig Spannung. 
Vor allem hält er das hohe Niveau fast durchgehend. 

Wenn du die Zeit hast, würde ich dir HunterXHunter empfehlen, ist wie One Piece oder Fairy Tail, nur viel besser.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Fighting Shounen sind nicht unbedingt die Meisterwerke der Animes...


Also Titel wie Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood, HunterxHunter oder Mahouka Koukou no Rettusei sind schon ziemlich gute Titel^^


----------



## soth (26. April 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Naruto hat für mich insgesamt die beste Musik, aber Fairy Tail hat für mich die beste Kampfmusik.


Da fallen mir aber spontan eher alle Ghibli-Filme ein oder als Serie Madoka und Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## Leob12 (26. April 2017)

soth schrieb:


> Da fallen mir aber spontan eher alle Ghibli-Filme ein oder als Serie Madoka und Cowboy Bebop.



Ich finde sicher einzelne Tracks aus anderen Animes, die mir ein Stück besser gefallen, aber in der Gesamtheit liegt für mich Fairy Tail vorne. Habe aber auch noch nicht alles gesehen was es so gibt.


----------



## soth (27. April 2017)

Ich meinte schon den gesamten Soundtrack des Films/der Serie(n) ...


----------



## Leob12 (27. April 2017)

Ich beziehe mich einfach auf die Musik die während der Kämpfe oder Actionszenen. 
Vom gesamten Soundtrack her gefällt mir Naruto am besten. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## soth (27. April 2017)

So hatte ich deinen Post auch verstanden, würden ihn aber nicht unterschreiben. Ist schlussendlich eine Geschmacksache.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Mai 2017)

So, hab mal Kachou Ouji geschaut. Und muss sagen, dass das ganz nice ist.
Warum hat mir das bisher niemand empfohlen?!
DMC ist natürlich deutlich besser, einfach weil Metal. Und nicht nur Hard Rock...

Und Lovedol. Naja, kann man sehen, muss man nich. Man verpasst nicht viel, wenn mans nicht gesehen hat...

Und 'nen Rewatch Marathon von Drifters. Einfach awesome, freu mich schon auf die 2. Staffel, die irgendwann kommen soll.
Insbesondere die Comedy Einlagen sind einfach genial, wenn die einfach am rumblödeln sind.


----------



## Leob12 (2. Mai 2017)

Sitze gerade an 91 Days, gefällt mir recht gut, ist vom Setting her etwas anderes.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (2. Mai 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Sitze gerade an 91 Days, gefällt mir recht gut, ist vom Setting her etwas anderes.


Fand ich auch ganz toll. Gerade das Setting fand ich spitze. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSonii (2. Mai 2017)

Wo wir grad bei sehr gutem Soundtrack und Kämpfen waren:  Katanagatari 
12 hammer Folgen, der Stil mag einem am Anfang durchaus einfach erscheinen aber davon sollte man sich nicht täuschen lassen. Dieser Anime ist mir im Gedächtnis geblieben wie kaum ein anderer.


----------



## DoertyHarry (7. Mai 2017)

Hallo  Anime-Freunde

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 
Ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach neuen Animes an denen man Länger zu schauen hat und nicht schon nach 10 Folgen aus sind.

Animes die mir sehr gut gefallen haben und teilweise schon 2 mal gesehen sind z.B.: SAO, Alfheim Online, Fullmetal Alchemist(beide Serien), Dragonball (Z), The Irregular at Magic Highshool, TTGL(einer meiner ersten Animes), Akame Ga Kill, usw.

Animes die mir nicht wirklich gefallen haben sind; The Seven Deadly Sins und AJIN: Demi-Human (Zeichen-/Animationsstil sind meines erachtes scheuslich).

Ich hoffe ihr habt jetzt einen kleinen Eindruck von mir erhalten und könnt darauf schließen welcher Anime zu mir passen könnte mit dem ihr auch schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt. 

MfG DörtyHarry


----------



## Gripschi (7. Mai 2017)

Hmh,

Mal meine Vorschläge:

Last Exile, Log Horizon, Claymore, Overlord (nur 12 Folgen glaube ich).
Sidonia no Kishi. Death Note. 

Fg


----------



## DoertyHarry (7. Mai 2017)

Danke schon mal für die Vorschläge werd sie mir dann mal zu gemüte ziehen  
Death Note hab ich bereits 2 mal durch


----------



## MrSonii (7. Mai 2017)

Meine Vorschläge spontan:

Fate/Zero Season 1 und 2, danach Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works Season 1 und 2.
Zero kam zwar zeitlich nach UBW raus aber ist ein Prequel und ich habe es sehr genossen in dieser Reihenfolge zu gucken.
Die beiden Sachen spoilen sich halt gegenseitig minimal aber das hat mein Erlebnis von Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works nicht negativ beeinflusst.
Die Serie ist super, die Animationen der Kämpfe der Hammer.


----------



## Leob12 (7. Mai 2017)

HunterXHunter kann man auch empfehlen, großartiger Anime.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Mai 2017)

Wobei Fate Stay/Night die erste Route ist, UBW ist die zweite. Gibt noch eine 3. Route: Heaven's Feel...

Wobei UBW das Geheimnis um einen der Heroischen Geister (Archer) lüftet. 
Daher würd ich eher Fate/Zero, Fate Stay/Night von Studio Deen und dann erst UBW von Ufotable (Serie, nicht Film) empfehlen.


----------



## soth (7. Mai 2017)

Vielleicht auch mal in Monster und Magi reinschauen.


----------



## MrSonii (7. Mai 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wobei Fate Stay/Night die erste Route ist, UBW ist die zweite. Gibt noch eine 3. Route: Heaven's Feel...
> 
> Wobei UBW das Geheimnis um einen der Heroischen Geister (Archer) lüftet.
> Daher würd ich eher Fate/Zero, Fate Stay/Night von Studio Deen und dann erst UBW von Ufotable (Serie, nicht Film) empfehlen.



Danke für den Nachtrag! So gut kenne ich mich mit der Serie dann doch nicht aus 

Monster kann ich auch empfehlen!


----------



## DoertyHarry (8. Mai 2017)

Danke für die vielen vorschläge hab mir die mal alle notiert  

Glaub werde mal mit fate anfangen da es fate/stay night auch auf netflix gibt die anderen muss ich mir halt irgendwo raussuchen


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Mai 2017)

Heute bei Media MArkt gewesen und mal ein paar mir unbekannte Animes und Mangas gekauft, ja wirklich bei Media Markt 

Anime:
- Tränen der Erinnerung - Only Yesterday
- Perfect Blue

Mangas:
-Spice & Wolf 1
- Velvet Kiss 2

Kennt jemand eines davon? Ich habe nur die kurze Zusammenfassung der Geschichte gelesen aber kennen tu ich nix davon.


----------



## Leob12 (13. Mai 2017)

Mir sagt nur Spice & Wolf etwas, soll aber recht interessant sein.

Bezüglich der laufenden Season: 
Ich schaue derzeit "nur" SnK 2, Re:Creators, Yowamushi no Pedal sowie Danmachi Gaiden. 
Gibts sonst noch irgendwelche Titel die man sich ansehen kann? Jetzt sollte es ja schon pro Titel 5-6 Episoden geben. 

Das Opening von Re:Creators gefällt mir sehr, habe ich bisher jedes Mal angesehen
Re:CREATORS OP / Opening 60fps lyric CC - YouTube


----------



## MrSonii (13. Mai 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Heute bei Media MArkt gewesen und mal ein paar mir unbekannte Animes und Mangas gekauft, ja wirklich bei Media Markt
> 
> Anime:
> - Tränen der Erinnerung - Only Yesterday
> - Perfect Blue



Tränen der Erinnerung ist meiner Meinung nach nicht der beste Ghibli, aber kann man schon machen.
Perfect Blue fand ich richtig gut, also RICHTIG gut


----------



## Rat Six (15. Mai 2017)

Ich kenne von denen auch nur Spice and Wolf und fand ihn richtig gut.

Von der laufenden Saison schau ich gerade Clockwork Planet, Rokudenashi Majutsu Koushi to Akashic Records und Zero kara Hajimeru Mahou no Sho. Kann ich alle 3 empfehlen, interessante Charaktere, guter Witz und ansprechende Geschichten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Mai 2017)

Da fehlt aber noch was 

Busou Shoujo ist auch awesome. Oder Renai Boukun.

Granblue Fantasy, Re-Creators und Eromanga Sensei sind auch ganz gut.

Das mit dem längsten Namen diese Saison (Shuumatsu Nani Shitemasuka) ist auch ganz OK bisher. Bin noch nicht ganz Sicher, in welche Richtung das ganze geht. Und wie sehr das am Ende dir einen Schlag voll ins Gesicht hauen wird...


----------



## Rat Six (15. Mai 2017)

Jo, Busou Shoujo ist auch nicht schlecht, kommt für mich, aber nicht ganz an die anderen drei heran.


----------



## Hänschen (19. Mai 2017)

Deutsche Anime ist ja fast unbezahlbar ... ich bekam fast einen Schock als ich am Anime-Regal im Saturn vorbeiging


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Mai 2017)

Und ich dachte das 99,99% der Animes aus Japan kommen, tja, bei den wenigen Prozent die noch bleiben gibt es wohl noch andere.  Hast du mal einen kurz angeschaut und kannst mir einen kurzen Eindruck davon geben?


----------



## efdev (19. Mai 2017)

Er meint wohl einfach die Anime die auch in Deutschland lizensiert und vertrieben werden. 
Ja der Preis ist hier in D schon ziemlich hoch keine Frage am liebsten wäre mir auch da eine Zentrale Plattform die Sub/Dub anbietet wie Netflix am besten noch die Mangas mit dabei und ich würde liebend gerne dafür bezahlen 

Ich verstehe es auch bis heute nicht warum die Branche sich da nicht zusammenschließt und eine Plattform hat statt alles aufzuteilen weil jeder das Maximum haben will/muss


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Mai 2017)

Naja Crunchyroll hat ein paar Animes, aber ich weiss nicht was du genau suchst,Mangas findest du dort nicht. Muss dir aber Recht geben, ausser Ilegale Seiten findet man bis jetzt nix wo man wirklich alles in einemPaket hat.


----------



## efdev (19. Mai 2017)

Grau nicht Illegal 

Es Probiert halt jeder das größte Stück vom Kuchen zu bekommen statt das alle genug bekommen ist halt überall das gleiche


----------



## Leob12 (19. Mai 2017)

Ja leider, das nervt mich auch. 
Man könnte ja auch von mir aus 2-3 große Plattformen haben, aber derzeit gibt es viel zu viele. Crunchyroll ist ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## dagger85 (19. Mai 2017)

Meine Empfehlung ist

One Piece

Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

Samurai Champloo

Cowboy Bebop


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Mai 2017)

Fighting Shounen 

Anyway, Bell Cranel hatte heute 'nen größeren Auftritt in der Verließ Stadt, Sword Oratoria. Er und Frau Wallenstein sind einfach süß.


Hab letztens erst mal Happy Lesson geschaut. War auch ganz nett. Der MC bisserl nervig, aber die kurzhaarige macht das wieder mehr als wett...


----------



## Leob12 (20. Mai 2017)

Du regst dich über sehr gute Anime wie FMAB und Cowboy Bebop auf und schwärmst dann von Danmachi?^^ 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gripschi (20. Mai 2017)

Warum nicht?

FMA ist nunmal auch nicht der Heilige Gral.

Cowboy Bepop muss ich Mal rein schauen.

Kenn nur Tri Gun in dieser Richtung.

Dan Machi ist mmn aber auch ziemlich Gut. Das Spin Off auch.


Aktuell gucke ich (Gott Weiß vllt Warum) Monster Musume. Er ist gar nicht Mal so schlecht. Da gibt es sicher schlimmeres.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Mai 2017)

Deswegen schreibe ich "sehr gut" und nicht "beste wo gibt"^^ 
Besser als Danmachi ist er allerdings was Charaktere, Storytelling, Worldbuilding etc angeht. 
Nur können die weiblichen Charaktere optisch nicht mit denen von Danmachi mithalten. Aber besser als Ais, die immer vollkommen planlos aussieht, und, oh Wunder, ein Airhead ist. Das ist sie aber nur weil es bequem ist, erklärt wird es nicht wirklich. Es dient nur dazu dass sie möglichst unschuldig und kawai wirkt^^ 
Die Actionszenen sind auch ziemlich schwach und die ganzen Nebencharaktere sind langweilige Stereotypen. 
Ja, ich finde Danmachi auch in Ordnung, aber mehr auch nicht, dafür sind Story, Cast und im Prinzip alles andere zu durchschnittlich. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## soth (20. Mai 2017)

Ich sehe das wie Leob, besser als Danmachi sind sowohl Samurai Champloo, FMA:B und Cowboy Bebop sowieso.


Gripschi schrieb:


> FMA ist nunmal auch nicht der Heilige Gral.


FMA != FMA Brotherhood.


----------



## Gripschi (20. Mai 2017)

Ich kenn Beide. Mir gefällt das normale in der Erzählung besser.

Trotzdem ist auch Brotherhood kein Gral.

Guter Anime ja, aber auch nicht perfekt.

Akzeptiert die Meinung und Punkt.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Mai 2017)

Niemand schreibt etwas von perfekt, keine Ahnung wieso du dich so darauf fixierst.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Mai 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Du regst dich über sehr gute Anime wie FMAB und Cowboy Bebop auf und schwärmst dann von Danmachi?^^


Nein, One Piece und FMA. Cowboy Bebop hab ich versucht, ist ein eher langsameres Weltraum Abenteuer. Fand da das Sunrise Ding aus der Zeit (size=1]Seihou Bukyou Outlaw Star[/size] bisserl interessanter.

Generell mag ich keine Animes ohne größeren Anteil an (stärkeren) weiblicheren Akteuren.
Und bei DanMachi ist nunmal die Beziehung von Frau Wallenstein und dem Hauptakteur das interessanteste an dem ganzen. Insbesondere da die Wallenstein eher Emotionslos wirkt (OK, eigentlich nicht, aber doch eher zurückhaltend).


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Mai 2017)

DanMachi ist so ein Müll 🙈

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (20. Mai 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, One Piece und FMA. Cowboy Bebop hab ich versucht, ist ein eher langsameres Weltraum Abenteuer. Fand da das Sunrise Ding aus der Zeit (size=1]Seihou Bukyou Outlaw Star[/size] bisserl interessanter.
> 
> Generell mag ich keine Animes ohne größeren Anteil an (stärkeren) weiblicheren Akteuren.
> Und bei DanMachi ist nunmal die Beziehung von Frau Wallenstein und dem Hauptakteur das interessanteste an dem ganzen. Insbesondere da die Wallenstein eher Emotionslos wirkt (OK, eigentlich nicht, aber doch eher zurückhaltend).



Gerade die weiblichen Charaktere in Danmachi sind doch schwach, Hauptsache große Brüste. 
Warum Ais sozial derart inkompetent ist, wird hoffentlich noch erklärt, bisher ist sie einfach nur der Typ "süß weil so schüchtern und unsicher", mehr nicht. Dem gegenüber steht ihr "Job" als Badass. Oh, der weibliche Charakter der süß, OP und schüchtern ist und sich in den MC verguckt hat, wie kreativ^^
Wirklich interessant ist die Beziehung im Anime doch auch nicht, es ist leider total vorhersehbar.


----------



## Gripschi (20. Mai 2017)

Meine Güte.

Ich hab mich nicht auf perfekt festgefahren.

Nur wer gleich mit FMA kommt und dann Brotherhood...ja das wirkt auf mich das es das Non Plus Ultra ist.

Es sind gute Animes. Dan Machi hat mir auch gefallen. Heißt das dann das man keinen Geschmack hat?

Ja einiges kann man sich denken. Und? Schlimm? Nicht wirklich, ist bei jedem Anime zu einem gewissen Grad.

Ich denke ihr habt deutlich gesagt euch gefällt er nicht. Punkt Fertig.

Ist für mich in Ordnung, am Ende soll jeder schauen was er mag.

Wäre langweilig wenn alle das gleiche gucken. Dann fehlt die Abwechslung.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Mai 2017)

Es ging hier am Anfang um eine simple Empfehlung, mehr nicht. Niemand hat etwas von perfekt oder Non Plus Ultra erwähnt^^


----------



## Gripschi (21. Mai 2017)

Ich gebs auf. Wir reden scheinbar aneinander vorbei.
__________________________

Ich hab gestern Patema geschaut. Ein sehr Toller Film. Besonders mit den Invertieren und dann mit den wechselnden Perspektiven.

Das System und die Art der Gesellschaft hat mich sehr an Equilibrium erinnert.

Besonders das Ende war sehr gut. Und auch sehr überraschend.

Auch die Erklärung warum es so kam, war typisch Menschlich.

Sehr empfehlenswert der Film.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Mai 2017)

Schaue gerade Yawara. Ist wirklich nicht gut gealtert....
Aber sehr unterhaltsam. Auch wenns um Judo geht.

Bin aktuell bei Folge 41. Und ja, Main Character ist weiblich


----------



## dagger85 (21. Mai 2017)

Hat schon jemand BLAME bei Netflix angeschaut lohnt sich das


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Mai 2017)

Netflix hat Animes?  Lohnt sich Netflix wegen den dort vorhandenen Animes?


----------



## efdev (21. Mai 2017)

Nein ist viel zu wenig zumindest in Deutsch ist die Auswahl zu gering.


----------



## dagger85 (21. Mai 2017)

Ja sind viel zu wenige aber alles andere ist schon gut


----------



## Leob12 (21. Mai 2017)

Netflix hat ein paar Anime, ja, aber insgesamt ist die Auswahl recht gering, wie bei Prime Video halt.


----------



## dagger85 (21. Mai 2017)

Dort kann man nachschauen was die so alles im Sortiment haben 
Netflix Anime-Serien Filme und Serien - AufNetflix.de


----------



## Leob12 (23. Mai 2017)

Cross Cult TV/Manga Cult TV - YouTube

Falls jemand Interesse an den Kult-Mangas Blame! und Basilisk hat, die werden in Deutschland neu veröffentlicht. Kostenpunkt pro Band sind 28€, allerdings ist der Band ziemlich groß, hat 400 bzw 500 Seiten sowie ein Hardcover.


----------



## Thomas0x (12. Juni 2017)

Was haltet ihr von Dragon Ball Super?


----------



## Leob12 (13. Juni 2017)

Thomas0x schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von Dragon Ball Super?


Leider nicht viel. 
Animation ist schlecht, die Story unterirdisch, so gut wie alles wird recycelt. 
Ich verstehe schon warum Leute Super mögen, aber ich hab mir einfach mehr erwartet.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Booman90 (13. Juni 2017)

Thomas0x schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von Dragon Ball Super?


Ich sags wie es ist,... schlecht. Wie Leob12 schon geschrieben hat, Animation schlecht, Story langgezoge (kaum Fortschitt pro Folge), Son Goku ist in sehr vielen Situation zu albern bzw. kindisch im Vergleich zu DBZ, uvm.. Aber trotzdem freu ich mich immer wieder aufs neue Sonntags, die neue Folge zu gucken. Ich bin mit dem Anime groß geworden und liebe nun mal Dragon Ball und ich bekomm immer wieder Gänsehaut wenn Son Goku und Co. voll aufdrehen.


----------



## Leob12 (15. Juni 2017)

Endlich ist dieser Soundtrack von Re:Creators draußen
Layers - YouTube

Hab darauf gewartet seit ich den Track zum ersten Mal gehört habe.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (22. Juni 2017)

Hallo!

Da ich hier im Thread in den letzten ~300 Beträgen nichts darüber finden konnte, hier eine kleine Info:
http://store.steampowered.com/search/?sort_by=Released_DESC&tags=4085&category1=992

Bin vor 30 Minuten zufällig darüber gestolpert. Auf Steam selbst bin ich nur das Kaufen und Nutzen von Spielen und Software gewohnt - auf Musik und Videos habe ich nie geachtet. (Notiz an mich: Werden auch auf der Steam-Shop Startseite angezeigt! Bin ich blind?)

Scheint eine Zusammenarbeit mit Crunchyroll zu sein. Die aktuell laufende bzw. zu Ende gehende Season ist noch nicht vorhanden, alles andere, das bereits durch ist, schon. Z.B.: Gabriel DropOut, Dragon Maid, Magical Girl Raising Project, Saga of Tanya theEvil, etc.

In wie weit beim Angebot hier wieder Geo- und Region-Lock reinpfuschen weiß ich nicht. 
Bei Crunchyroll selbst, verzehnfacht sich der Inhalt ja, sobald ich über einen US-Server und nicht von AT darauf zugreife.

Finde es dennoch interessant und habe deswegen auch einen Link in meine Signatur gepackt.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Juni 2017)

Satania <3

Naja habs auch gestern gesehen. Allerdings alle interessanten Animes die es dort gibt auch schon. 

Doof.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Juni 2017)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Da ich hier im Thread in den letzten ~300 Beträgen nichts darüber finden konnte, hier eine kleine Info:
> Steam Search
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis  Aber bei den Preisen zahle ich lieber Crunchyroll und gucke es dort, weil da zahle ich nicht einzeln für jeden Anime sondern einmal für alle.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (23. Juni 2017)

Aber crunchyroll hat so krasse cringesubs. :/

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Juni 2017)

Bin mit den Untertiteln bis jetzt zufrieden da ich aber kein Japanisch spreche kann ich nicht sagen wie genau die sind  Jedenfalls werde ich mir auf Steam keine Animes kaufen wenn schon dann als Disc


----------



## Gripschi (4. Juli 2017)

Gibt es hier Light Novel Leser?

Da ich Log Horizon und Overlord soweit durch habe wie sie erschienen sind.

Accel World ebenso.

Hab mir jetzt den 1. von No Game No Life bestellt.

Für November hab ich mir Yojuo Senki Vorbestellt.


Was gibt es noch so zu Empfehlen?


----------



## Noxxphox (4. Juli 2017)

No Game no Life soll katastrophal übersetzt worden sein. Hab da vergleiche gefunden, da waren die Hobbytranslater 10 mal besser. War meine ich von Yen Press ne?
Der einzige Grund warum ichs nochnicht zum lesen bestellt habe.


----------



## Gripschi (4. Juli 2017)

Hmh, naja hoffe das dass Englische geht .


----------



## Noxxphox (4. Juli 2017)

Ich rede doch vom Englischen. Wüsste nicht das es auf Deutsch das gibt. Ich lese Mangas/ Novels nur in English, leider war ja genau das gemeint


----------



## Leob12 (4. Juli 2017)

Naja, ich fand die ersten 2 Teile von NGNL gelesen, so schlecht fand ich es nicht. Ich kannte die Handlung sowieso schon. 
Da gibts weitaus schlechtere Übersetzungen.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Juli 2017)

Alte Season zuende, neue Season angefangen.
Einige ANimes waren gut, andere weniger. Einige waren am Anfang mäßig und mäh, wurden dann aber episch. Andere waren am Anfang verdammt stark und am Ende mies. 
Einige waren happy go lucky, andere hatten ein Bad End und endeten mit dem Tod der meisten Hauptcharaktere....


Anyway, mal das positvere nämlich Empfehlungen für diese Saison (vorläufig)
*Youkai Apartment no Yuuga na Nichijou*  <- Junge lebt alleine, in einer ungewöhnlichen Umgebung. Leider sehr stark im Bishounen Style, was mir bisserl Bauchschmerzen bereitet. Könnte was werden.

Und hier mal DIE empfehlung für den Montag. Ist so ziemlich das bekloppteste, was ich in den letzten Seasons gesehen habe.
Für die Originelle Idee und einem KOCH als Hauptdarsteller, der Lebewesen aus anderen Dimensionen/Welten bekocht, Hut ab.
*Isekai Shokudou* Unbedingt mal reinschauen

*Knight's & Magic* hat auch eine interessante Story, wenn auch a bisserl an Youji Senki angelhnt, aber (bisher) deutlich positivere Umgebung. 
Wer möchte nicht mal 'nen 'Tensai Otaku' in einer anderen Welt sehen, dem ein Traum erfüllt wird??
Also DAS hat sehr viel Potential für DEN Anime dieser Saison...

*Kakegurui*  hm, da weiß noch nicht, was ich davon halten soll. 
Der Anime Stil und Charakter Design gefallen mir aber unheimlich, das beste, was ich bisher so gesehen habe. Sehr detailverliebt. Aber das Thema hm, naja...
Kann richtig genial und ein Meisterwerk werden, aber auch ziemlicher Schrott. Wer auf 'Gambling' steht, sollte durchaus mal rein schauen...

*3. Staffel Symphogear*
Da muss ich nix zu sagen. Wer die ersten beiden geschaut und gemocht hat, wird auch die dritte anschauen. Wer das noch nicht gemacht hat, sollte erst mal die ersten beiden Staffeln nachholen...

*Battle Girl High School*
Noch keine Meinung, noch abwarten. Schaut so a bisserl nach Moe Action Slice of Life Klamauk aus. W
Wer eher auf Animes mit weiblichen Darstellern steht, sollte 

Ein neues Fate gibts natürlich auch, aber wer schaut das schon freiwillig? 
bevor alle Folgen releat sind zumindest


So, ich glaub ich hab soweit alles erwähnt, was ich bisher geschaut habe...

Morgen dann mehr...

Dienstag ist lasch, wie immer eigentlich...


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Juli 2017)

Anyway:
ISt euch schon mal aufgefallen, dass ihr besonders Anime von bestimmten Studios mögt???

Ihr findet einen Anime, der euch richtig gut gefällt. Und dann im Abspann schaut ihr euch an, wer das verbrochen habt. Und dann sagt ihr euch: 'ahjo, DIE warens, alles klar'...
Natürlich ändert sich das ganze ab und an mal wieder...

Bei mir ist aktuell Silver Link einer der Studios, die Animes machen, die mir besonders gefallen.
Strike the Blood, Busou Shoujo,  Masamune no Revenge, Rokujouma no Shinryakusha?!

Natürlich ist JC Staff auch ganz hoch dabei (Index + Ableger), Nodame Cantabile, Shoukugeki no Souma, Flying WItch, Verlies Stadt, Zero no Tsukaima,


----------



## Seefracht (6. Juli 2017)

Frage:
Würde mir gerne HunterXHunter demnächst ansehen, da ich jetzt scho öfter irgendwo Empfehlungen gelesen habe. Die Frage ich aber: ist es wirklich so gut, oder sollte ich meine Zeit mit anderen Serien verbringen?


----------



## Noxxphox (6. Juli 2017)

Ich habs zwar nicht gesehe, aber meinst du nicht das gut im Auge des betrachters liegt?
Viele mögen z.B. Elfenlied nicht bzw es gehört absolut nicht zu den Favoriten, für mich ist es ein absoluter Alltimefavorite, einer meiner Lieblings animes sowie Mangas


----------



## Leob12 (6. Juli 2017)

Seefracht schrieb:


> Frage:
> Würde mir gerne HunterXHunter demnächst ansehen, da ich jetzt scho öfter irgendwo Empfehlungen gelesen habe. Die Frage ich aber: ist es wirklich so gut, oder sollte ich meine Zeit mit anderen Serien verbringen?



HxH ist der beste Shonen.
Den anzusehen ist keine Zeitverschwendung. Die ersten paar Folgen sind etwas zäh, aber dann bleiben noch 130 Episoden^^

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. Juli 2017)

IG ist das beste Studio 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seefracht (6. Juli 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> HxH ist der beste Shonen.
> Den anzusehen ist keine Zeitverschwendung. Die ersten paar Folgen sind etwas zäh, aber dann bleiben noch 130 Episoden^^
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



Finde ich immer eine komische Ausrede "du musst nur x-Episoden" überstehen, dann wirds gut  
Aber gut, wenn du so hohe Meinungen von hast, gebe ich dem wohl auch mal eine Chance


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Juli 2017)

Seefracht schrieb:


> Frage:
> Würde mir gerne HunterXHunter demnächst ansehen, da ich jetzt scho öfter irgendwo Empfehlungen gelesen habe. Die Frage ich aber: ist es wirklich so gut, oder sollte ich meine Zeit mit anderen Serien verbringen?


Die Frage ist doch eher, ob du auf Fighting Shounen stehst oder nicht.

Wenn das nicht dein Fall ist, dann wird dir auch Hunter X Hunter nicht gefallen.
Wenn das dein Fall ist, werden dir auch andere Animes in diesem Genere gefallen.

Im ersten Fall bist du in der Tat besser mit anderen Animes dran und schaust eher was in der Kategorie, die dir mehr zusagt...


----------



## Leob12 (6. Juli 2017)

Seefracht schrieb:


> Finde ich immer eine komische Ausrede "du musst nur x-Episoden" überstehen, dann wirds gut
> Aber gut, wenn du so hohe Meinungen von hast, gebe ich dem wohl auch mal eine Chance


Ja ich weiß. Aber es lohnt sich wirklich. 
Aber ich kann dich beruhigen. Diese zähen Folgen sind doch nur die ersten paar. Ich dachte es wäre länger hin zu Hunter Exam^^ 
HxH ist generell sehr hoch angesehen, einfach weil es kein BS-Shonen a la Fairy Tail ist^^ 
In den Kämpfen kommt es nie darauf an wer die Kraft der Freundschaft hat oder wer lauter schreien kann, sondern auf Taktik, Erfahrung und die eigenen Fähigkeiten.


----------



## Noxxphox (6. Juli 2017)

Lauter schreien spielst du auf Dragon Ball an?^^
Is halt wirklich so, auch wenns einer meiner Lieblings Animes aus Kindheitstagen ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Juli 2017)

Mein Lieblingsanime aus meiner Kindheit ist eher Biene Maja oder Wicky und die Starken Männer


----------



## soth (6. Juli 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ISt euch schon mal aufgefallen, dass ihr besonders Anime von bestimmten Studios mögt???


Die ganze Szene ist doch recht überschaubar ... 
Sobald man einige Animes geschaut hat, findet man doch bei jedem nenneswerten Studio ein paar Animes die man mochte. Sei es nun Shaft, Production IG, PA Works, Satelight, Doga Kobo, Kyo Ani, Gonzo, Gainax, ...



BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> IG ist das beste Studio


Shaft!


----------



## Seefracht (7. Juli 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß. Aber es lohnt sich wirklich.
> Aber ich kann dich beruhigen. Diese zähen Folgen sind doch nur die ersten paar. Ich dachte es wäre länger hin zu Hunter Exam^^
> HxH ist generell sehr hoch angesehen, einfach weil es kein BS-Shonen a la Fairy Tail ist^^
> In den Kämpfen kommt es nie darauf an wer die Kraft der Freundschaft hat oder wer lauter schreien kann, sondern auf Taktik, Erfahrung und die eigenen Fähigkeiten.



Das klingt gut. Ich mag Shonen Mangas/Animes, aber die ganze "Kraft der Freundschaft" Sache nervt dann doch nach all den Jahren ein wenig. Deswegen habe ich nach einer Zeit mit Fairy Tail aufgehört, denn dieser übertreibt es mit dem "mit der aller aller aller letzten Kraft" dann doch ein wenig. Auch der Tod hat in der Serie irgendwie keine Konsequenz bzw. ist sogar vollkommen abwesend :/


----------



## Leob12 (7. Juli 2017)

Seefracht schrieb:


> Das klingt gut. Ich mag Shonen Mangas/Animes, aber die ganze "Kraft der Freundschaft" Sache nervt dann doch nach all den Jahren ein wenig. Deswegen habe ich nach einer Zeit mit Fairy Tail aufgehört, denn dieser übertreibt es mit dem "mit der aller aller aller letzten Kraft" dann doch ein wenig. Auch der Tod hat in der Serie irgendwie keine Konsequenz bzw. ist sogar vollkommen abwesend :/



Nein, HxH ist sowas wie die Shonen-Antithese zu FT. 
Der Protagonist ist, trotz dessen dass er quasi ein Genie ist, keineswegs immer siegreich bzw hat oft keine Chance, und das weiß man. 
Wenn er auf einen anderen Charakter trifft der stärker ist, dann weiß man das und hat ein mulmiges Gefühl. Außerdem sind die Einsätze nicht so hoch wie in anderen Shonen: Man rettet keine Welt mit den Kämpfen...
Was HxH noch großartig macht: Die ganzen Charaktere. Man findet auch die "Bösewichte" cool. Die Anführungszeichen sind bewusst so gesetzt, denn hier gibt es auch kein stumpfes Schwarz/Weiß.


----------



## Seefracht (10. Juli 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Nein, HxH ist sowas wie die Shonen-Antithese zu FT.
> Der Protagonist ist, trotz dessen dass er quasi ein Genie ist, keineswegs immer siegreich bzw hat oft keine Chance, und das weiß man.
> Wenn er auf einen anderen Charakter trifft der stärker ist, dann weiß man das und hat ein mulmiges Gefühl. Außerdem sind die Einsätze nicht so hoch wie in anderen Shonen: Man rettet keine Welt mit den Kämpfen...
> Was HxH noch großartig macht: Die ganzen Charaktere. Man findet auch die "Bösewichte" cool. Die Anführungszeichen sind bewusst so gesetzt, denn hier gibt es auch kein stumpfes Schwarz/Weiß.



Hab mir mal das Wochenende dafür Zeitgenommen. Und ja, die ersten Folgen waren nicht so prall, fast schon ernüchternd, doch nun stecke ich voll drin 
Ich weiß nicht ab welchen Moment es Klick gemacht hat, denke aber es war bei dem Beginn der Prüfungen. Es ist nicht einfach nur ein Test, sondern hier geht es um mehr. Dabei sterben Menschen auch. Irgendwie gefällt mir diese fast schon Normalität des Sterbens/Tötens. Vor allem weil Gon zu akzeptieren scheint, dass sein bester Freund ein eiskalter Mörder ist. Und dann gibt es ja noch Hisoka. Großarig. Ich bin gespannt auf die nächsten Folgen


----------



## Leob12 (10. Juli 2017)

Seefracht schrieb:


> Hab mir mal das Wochenende dafür Zeitgenommen. Und ja, die ersten Folgen waren nicht so prall, fast schon ernüchternd, doch nun stecke ich voll drin
> Ich weiß nicht ab welchen Moment es Klick gemacht hat, denke aber es war bei dem Beginn der Prüfungen. Es ist nicht einfach nur ein Test, sondern hier geht es um mehr. Dabei sterben Menschen auch. Irgendwie gefällt mir diese fast schon Normalität des Sterbens/Tötens. Vor allem weil Gon zu akzeptieren scheint, dass sein bester Freund ein eiskalter Mörder ist. Und dann gibt es ja noch Hisoka. Großarig. Ich bin gespannt auf die nächsten Folgen



Sage ich ja, HxH ist alles aber kein typischer Shonen^^ 
Es gibt kaum Plotarmor (hust, Fairy Tail^^). Freu dich auf den Yorknew-Arc. Für mich war der richtig genial. Vor allem wenn die Charaktere mal Nen bzw den Umgang damit lernen. Das System ist wirklich sehr ausgeklügelt. 
Dazu ist der Anime relativ schonungslos. Ich sag nur Gon vs Hanzo. Das wird später noch intensiver.  Yorknew und Greed Island, danach kommt noch der Chimera Ant-Arc.


----------



## Seefracht (10. Juli 2017)

Jop, auf den Chimera-Arc bin ich gespannt. Hab gelesen, wie sehr dieser angepriesen wurde und nur deswegen bin ich erst auf die Serie richtig aufmerksam geworden


----------



## Leob12 (10. Juli 2017)

Manchen war er zu groß/lang. Wenn ich ehrlich bin fand ich den Yorknew Arc besser, aber das lag einfach an der Phantom Troupe.

Allerdings finde ich die Idee hinter den Chimera Ants großartig und gruselig zugleich.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajani (10. Juli 2017)

Seefracht schrieb:


> Das klingt gut. Ich mag Shonen Mangas/Animes, aber die ganze "Kraft der Freundschaft" Sache nervt dann doch nach all den Jahren ein wenig. Deswegen habe ich nach einer Zeit mit Fairy Tail aufgehört, denn dieser übertreibt es mit dem "mit der aller aller aller letzten Kraft" dann doch ein wenig. Auch der Tod hat in der Serie irgendwie keine Konsequenz bzw. ist sogar vollkommen abwesend :/



HxH bricht wirklich diverse traditionelle Normen, welche für Battle/Adventure Shonens typisch sind. Wobei ich den Plot im Gesamten nie so überragend finde, dafür aber umso mehr die Charakter. Und wenn ich auch noch eine Empfehlung in den Raum schmeißen dürfte - falls du sie nicht schon kennst - Boku no Hero Academia/My Hero Academia. ^^ 
Ja auch dieses Werk ist von der Kernstruktur her ein "Good Feeling" Shonen, aber es weiß durchaus zu überraschen. Und punktet besonders mit seinen wirklich sympathischen Figuren/Charakterbeziehungen sowie die unterschiedlichen Kräften/Kampfstilen. Kein Vergleich imo zu diversen anderen Vertretern. Die Animeadaption wird im Season Format ausgestrahlt (aktuell läuft Season2) und ist wirklich klasse gemacht in Punkto Animationen, Musik und Pacing. Hatte auch eine lange Zeit Abstand von dem Genre genommen und mich diversen Seinen Werken gewidmet, aber MHA hat mich dann auch wieder packen können.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Juli 2017)

Vor kurzem "Detektiv Conan - Der Schütze aus einer anderen Dimension" als Buch geschenkt bekommen, ist das jetzt ein Manga oder ein Anime zum lesen? So eine Diskussion gab es hier mal und ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher als  was das jetzt gilt.
Den Anime in bewegten Bildern gibt es auch also was von beidem ist die gedruckte Version?


----------



## Leob12 (10. Juli 2017)

Ajani schrieb:


> HxH bricht wirklich diverse traditionelle Normen, welche für Battle/Adventure Shonens typisch sind. Wobei ich den Plot im Gesamten nie so überragend finde, dafür aber umso mehr die Charakter. Und wenn ich auch noch eine Empfehlung in den Raum schmeißen dürfte - falls du sie nicht schon kennst - Boku no Hero Academia/My Hero Academia. ^^


Welche Shonen haben denn wirklich einen guten Plot? Eher wenige. 
Was das Problem sehr vieler Shonen ist: Die Einsätze können irgendwann nicht mehr höher werden. Gegner X will die Welt auslöschen? Dann bleibt Gegner Y eigentlich nur die Galaxie/Universum, sprich es muss immer größer werden. 
HxH hat das Problem nicht, weil diese Weltenretter/Helden-Prämisse schlicht nicht vorhanden ist. Gon ist kein moralisch einwandfreier, guter Charakter, wie bspw Goku. Ich würde nicht einmal sagen dass er ein reines Herz hat.
HxH lebt wie OP vom World Building, von den Charakteren und deren Fähigkeiten. Das macht den Anime so gut. Es gibt auch kein striktes Schwarz/Weiß-Denken, kein klares Gute oder klares Böse. 


> Ja auch dieses Werk ist von der Kernstruktur her ein "Good Feeling" Shonen, aber es weiß durchaus zu überraschen. Und punktet besonders mit seinen wirklich sympathischen Figuren/Charakterbeziehungen sowie die unterschiedlichen Kräften/Kampfstilen. Kein Vergleich imo zu diversen anderen Vertretern. Die Animeadaption wird im Season Format ausgestrahlt (aktuell läuft Season2) und ist wirklich klasse gemacht in Punkto Animationen, Musik und Pacing. Hatte auch eine lange Zeit Abstand von dem Genre genommen und mich diversen Seinen Werken gewidmet, aber MHA hat mich dann auch wieder packen können.


MHA ist ein ganz typischer Shonen, der sich die Aspekte herausgepickt hat, die Shonen so beliebt machen. MHA will kein Berserk sein, sondern einfach ein Shonen der die Stärken dieses Genres einfach gut umsetzt, und das ist definitiv gelungen. Es macht, wie du halt sagst, einfach Spaß. Midoriya vs Todoroki war für mich der beste Kampf seit langem, der war wirklich hervorragend. 
MHA erfindet das Rad nicht neu, aber braucht es auch nicht. 

Ich muss dir recht geben, Shonen hat in den letzte Jahren etwas geschwächelt. Liegt halt in erster Linie am Abbau von One Piece, Naruto ist schon seit Jahren beendet und Bleach war ab Soul Society maximal ein ordentlicher Shonen. Da gab es halt keinen wirklich Nachwuchs, was ja auch an Shonen Jump liegt.


----------



## Ajani (11. Juli 2017)

Naja was heißt "gut"? Ich erwarte natürlich keinen tiefsinnigen Handlungsstrang, da sowas gar nicht in die Zielgruppe der Shonens passt. Nur sollte es halt auch nicht so furchtbar billig wie im DB Universum sein, was zwar für viele der Urvater der Shonens ist. Wo ich jedoch heilfroh bin, dass man sich weiter entwickelt hat. Für mich jedenfalls ist einfach nur wichtig, dass ein Shonen in sich geschlossen stimmig ist und mir ein gutes Gefühl beim Lesen gibt. Allerdings kommen wir damit auch zur eigentlichen Problematik vieler Mainstream Shonens: Die Auslegung in Richtung Langzeitprojekt! Viele Mangaka scheinen gar nicht zu wissen, wohin sie genau mit ihrem Werk gehen möchten, wo die Grenzen liegen und was sie mit ihren Charakteren vermitteln wollen. Das führt zu einer Reihe von weiteren Problemen, darunter: 

- zu viele Charaktere, welche man nicht gescheit in den Plot integrieren kann und damit verbunden auch fehlende Charakterentwicklung 
- Worldbuilding ist nicht vorhanden (OP & HxH sind da die große Ausnahmen) 
- Plotholes, welche sich im Laufe der Jahre auftun, wenn man die Handlung immer weitstreckt und neue Elemente einfügt, die sich mit vorangegangen Dingen beißen
- unlogische, abstruse Stärkeverhältnisse/entwicklungen ( vereinbar mit dem von dir erwähnten Weltenretterszenario)
- furchtbares Pacing 
- lieblose Animeadaptionen mit Fillern

Die bekanntesten Werke in diesem Genre leiden unter mindestens 2 dieser Krankheiten. Bei Fairy Trash kommt dann auch noch der extrem widerlicher Fanservice hinzu. Wirklich ärgern tut mich aber eigentlich nur die Entwicklung von Naruto, weil das so eins meiner Kindheitsserien (RTL2 Animegeneration) gewesen ist und ich dementsprechend mehr Bezug gehabt habe. Und dann zu sehen, wie Kishimoto dieses Werk kontuinierlich gegen die Wand gefahren hat, tat echt weh. So viel verspieltes Potenzial....
Ob Shonens jedoch generell in den letzten Jahren geschwächelt haben, kann ich so nicht beurteilen. ^^ Bin jetzt erst wieder mit MHA eingestiegen, vielleicht schaue ich mir paar andere Werke mal an. Wollte auch irgendwann nochmal OP aufnehmen, was ich abgebrochen habe. Soll ja vom Pacing extrem angezogen haben, und nun endlich wieder in Fahrt kommen.


----------



## Seefracht (11. Juli 2017)

Also was Naruto muss ich zustimmen. Ich mochte zwar den Weg den er gegangen ist, aber die Kapitel ab dem finalen Kampf gegen Sasuke war ein einziger Graus. Vor allem die "Jahre später" - Kapitel waren für mich ein Schlag ins Gesicht. :/


----------



## Leob12 (11. Juli 2017)

Ajani schrieb:


> Naja was heißt "gut"? Ich erwarte natürlich keinen tiefsinnigen Handlungsstrang, da sowas gar nicht in die Zielgruppe der Shonens passt. Nur sollte es halt auch nicht so furchtbar billig wie im DB Universum sein, was zwar für viele der Urvater der Shonens ist. Wo ich jedoch heilfroh bin, dass man sich weiter entwickelt hat. Für mich jedenfalls ist einfach nur wichtig, dass ein Shonen in sich geschlossen stimmig ist und mir ein gutes Gefühl beim Lesen gibt. Allerdings kommen wir damit auch zur eigentlichen Problematik vieler Mainstream Shonens: Die Auslegung in Richtung Langzeitprojekt! Viele Mangaka scheinen gar nicht zu wissen, wohin sie genau mit ihrem Werk gehen möchten, wo die Grenzen liegen und was sie mit ihren Charakteren vermitteln wollen. Das führt zu einer Reihe von weiteren Problemen, darunter:


Wobei das ursprüngliche Dragonball wirklich gut war. Kurzweilig, mit lustigen Charakteren, Comedy, wahnsinnig tollen Zeichnungen und Panel Arrangement. Es war halt mehr Abenteuer, die Suche nach den Dragon Balls, hin und wieder ein Turnier mit guten Charakteren wie Tien. Die Feinde waren auch gut. 
DBZ hat mir auch gefallen, ob ich mir heute nochmal den 4h Kampf gegen Freezer geben würde? Nö. 
Mit DBZ bin ich trotzdem halbwegs zufrieden. Freezer, Cell und Boo sind gute Gegner. 
Meine größten Kritikpunkte? Wie man mit Gohan und Vegeta umgeht. Beide waren im Cell-Arc richtig cool, danach nicht mehr so ganz. Das setzt sich halt mit Super fort, aber Super ist sowieso eine Vergewaltigung des Franchises, anscheinend sitzt da ein Kindergartenkind an den Schalthebeln. 



> - zu viele Charaktere, welche man nicht gescheit in den Plot integrieren kann und damit verbunden auch fehlende Charakterentwicklung
> - Worldbuilding ist nicht vorhanden (OP & HxH sind da die große Ausnahmen)
> - Plotholes, welche sich im Laufe der Jahre auftun, wenn man die Handlung immer weitstreckt und neue Elemente einfügt, die sich mit vorangegangen Dingen beißen
> - unlogische, abstruse Stärkeverhältnisse/entwicklungen ( vereinbar mit dem von dir erwähnten Weltenretterszenario)
> ...


Also ich würde Naruto und Bleach schon auch zu gutem Worldbuilding hinzuzählen. Nicht so gut wie OP oder HxH, aber die Ninjawelt sowie die Welt von Bleach mit Soul Society, Hueco Mundo, das ist schon in Ordnung. 
Für die Animeadaptionen können die Mangas in der Regel nichts^^ Allerdings ist OP für mich mit Abstand der schlechteste Longrun Shonen wenn man die Animation betrachtet. Seit 2-3 Jahren absoluter Trash. 
Bleach und Naruto sehen im Schnitt viel besser aus, auch DBZ hatte deutliche Vorzüge gegenüber OP. 



> Die bekanntesten Werke in diesem Genre leiden unter mindestens 2 dieser Krankheiten. Bei Fairy Trash kommt dann auch noch der extrem widerlicher Fanservice hinzu. Wirklich ärgern tut mich aber eigentlich nur die Entwicklung von Naruto, weil das so eins meiner Kindheitsserien (RTL2 Animegeneration) gewesen ist und ich dementsprechend mehr Bezug gehabt habe. Und dann zu sehen, wie Kishimoto dieses Werk kontuinierlich gegen die Wand gefahren hat, tat echt weh. So viel verspieltes Potenzial....
> Ob Shonens jedoch generell in den letzten Jahren geschwächelt haben, kann ich so nicht beurteilen. ^^ Bin jetzt erst wieder mit MHA eingestiegen, vielleicht schaue ich mir paar andere Werke mal an. Wollte auch irgendwann nochmal OP aufnehmen, was ich abgebrochen habe. Soll ja vom Pacing extrem angezogen haben, und nun endlich wieder in Fahrt kommen.


Bei Naruto hat man gemerkt, dass Kishimoto irgendwie an Energie verloren hat. Die Charaktere post Timeskip sind weitaus simpler zu zeichnen, und die Qualität seiner Zeichnungen hat generell abgenommen. Bleach ist hier noch extremer, aber Kubo hatte sowieso keinen Bock mehr. Bei Dragon Ball nimmt das Niveau auch ab, aber der DB Manga ist wirklich toll gezeichnet. OP sieht seit mehreren Jahren auch immer schlechter aus, post Timeskip vor allem. Die Gesichter sehen immer gleich aus, und die Emotionen kommen nicht mehr so rüber. Das merkt man auch bei Naruto.
Ich würde hier Kishimoto nicht vollends die Schuld geben. Der Arbeitsaufwand war extrem, der Druck sehr hoch. Für mich ist Shonen Jump zu großen Teilen mitverantwortlich an der abnehmenden Qualität. Die extreme körperliche und seelische Belastung der Mangaka schlägt sich halt irgendwann im Endprodukt nieder. 

Bei OP würde ich strikt den Manga lesen. Der Manga ist immer noch um Welten besser als der Anime. 




Seefracht schrieb:


> Also was Naruto muss ich zustimmen. Ich mochte zwar den Weg den er gegangen ist, aber die Kapitel ab dem finalen Kampf gegen Sasuke war ein einziger Graus. Vor allem die "Jahre später" - Kapitel waren für mich ein Schlag ins Gesicht. :/



Du weißt schon dass das nur dazu da ist, um Geld zu machen?  Kishimoto zeichnet hier nicht mehr, genau wie Toriyama mit Super eigentlich nichts mehr zu tun hat.  
Super ist, genau wie Boruto, einfach dazu da um den letzten Rest aus dem Franchise zu melken. 
Vor allem Super ist hier an Dreistigkeit nicht zu überbieten. 
Die Götter der Zerstörung, angefangen mit Beerus in Battle of Gods, die waren cool, hatten Potenzial. Was kam danach? 



Spoiler



Freezer (mal wieder...), dann Future Trunks (mal wieder), zwischendrin gibts ein paar halbgare neue Formen. Blue und Rose? Wow wie kreativ. Vegeta verkommt mehr zu einem Comedy Sidekick. Was kam noch vor? Oh, ein weiblicher Super Sayajin. Kennt noch jemand Broly aus den Filmen? Und nun in weiblich (ohne die Muskelberge). Ja, das waren ein paar Spoiler, aber mein Gott, das ganze ist derart einfach gestrickt...


----------



## Seefracht (11. Juli 2017)

Meinte damit nciht den Boruto-Arc oder alles was nach Kapitel 700 kam, sondern die "Auswirkungen" des Krieges auf die Zuknuft der Figuren. Diese war quasi nicht vorhanden. Alles ist schön und gut, als ob nichts geschehen wäre.


----------



## Ajani (11. Juli 2017)

Ich hätte es vielleicht erwähnen sollen, aber bei den genannte Werken habe ich auch schon vor Jahren zum Manga gewechselt. Die Animeadaptionen konnte ich mir wegen grausamer Animationen, schlechten Pacing oder ganz besonders ewig langen schlechten Fillerarcs einfach nicht mehr antun. Speziell OP habe ich aber abgebrochen, weil ich PH anstrengend gefunden habe, und Dressrosa war dann für mich eine Vollkatastrophe. Einfach keine Lust mehr gehabt, eventuell lag es auch daran, dass ich übersättigt gewesen bin. Mal schauen irgendwann versuche ich es mal wieder aufzunehmen. Und klar, das UrDB war recht unterhaltsam, bot Abwechslung sowie Abenteuerfeeling. Nur mit DBZ kamen dann die ersten Probleme auf, was man als Kind natürlich nicht wirklich bemerkt. Generell gibt dieses Universum jedoch einfach nicht genug Stoff her, um wirklich was an Fortsetzungen zu bringen. Die Geschichte ist voll von Logiklücken, der Cast eindimensional, besteht eigentlich nur aus dem Schwachkopf Goku und die Kräfte bieten keine Abwechslung. Wenn dann kann man nur gut animierten Kämpfen punkten, aber wie ich mitbekommen habe, soll das alles einfach Crap sein. Btw Toriyama ist sehr wohl an DBS beteiligt, er schreibt sogar das Skript für die Handlung bzw segnet es ab. 

Was Naruto anbetrifft, kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die Mangakas unter hohen Druck stehen. Bringt halt Erfolg auch mit sich, aber ändert für mich nicht viel an meiner Kritik. Da wurden für mich einfach zu viele Fehler gemacht:
- der TS 
- die einst gut aufgebauten Nebencharaktere/Rivalen, welche völlig zu Statisten geworden sind
- Die Dimensionen, welche das Stärkelevel angenommen und wie unverhältnismäßig sie im Nachhinein wirkten  ( Tonnen von Chakra/OP Kekkai Genkais)
- diese furchtbare Offenbarung, dass Naruto der Nachfahre von Göttern bzw einem Alien ist, womit Kishi die einstige Message komplett zerstört hat.
- das elendige Pushen des Sharingans/Uchiaclans, die irgendwie mit ihren Augen alles Mögliche konnten - besonders Sasuke/Itachi
- der 4.NWK
- Narutos Talk no Jutsu und sein repetitives Jutsu Arsenal ("Ich habe die dicksten Bälle!!") 
- Dieses fortwährende "Haha NEIN ich bin der wahre Antagonist, bzw Strippenzieher!!1!", was in dem Asspull Kaguya resultierte
- Sakura 
Glaube das war alles. Kann gut sein, dass ich da etwas zu hart mit umgehe. Nur war ich halt wirklich enttäuscht als es damals vor paar Jahren so geendet ist. Na immerhin konnte Shikamaru noch punkten. ^^


----------



## Leob12 (11. Juli 2017)

Seefracht schrieb:


> Meinte damit nciht den Boruto-Arc oder alles was nach Kapitel 700 kam, sondern die "Auswirkungen" des Krieges auf die Zuknuft der Figuren. Diese war quasi nicht vorhanden. Alles ist schön und gut, als ob nichts geschehen wäre.



Im Endeffekt ist auch nichts passiert, mit Ausnahme von ein paar Todesfällen bei Eltern von Nebencharakteren...



Ajani schrieb:


> Ich hätte es vielleicht erwähnen sollen, aber bei den genannte Werken habe ich auch schon vor Jahren zum Manga gewechselt. Die Animeadaptionen konnte ich mir wegen grausamer Animationen, schlechten Pacing oder ganz besonders ewig langen schlechten Fillerarcs einfach nicht mehr antun. Speziell OP habe ich aber abgebrochen, weil ich PH anstrengend gefunden habe, und Dressrosa war dann für mich eine Vollkatastrophe. Einfach keine Lust mehr gehabt, eventuell lag es auch daran, dass ich übersättigt gewesen bin. Mal schauen irgendwann versuche ich es mal wieder aufzunehmen. Und klar, das UrDB war recht unterhaltsam, bot Abwechslung sowie Abenteuerfeeling. Nur mit DBZ kamen dann die ersten Probleme auf, was man als Kind natürlich nicht wirklich bemerkt. Generell gibt dieses Universum jedoch einfach nicht genug Stoff her, um wirklich was an Fortsetzungen zu bringen. Die Geschichte ist voll von Logiklücken, der Cast eindimensional, besteht eigentlich nur aus dem Schwachkopf Goku und die Kräfte bieten keine Abwechslung. Wenn dann kann man nur gut animierten Kämpfen punkten, aber wie ich mitbekommen habe, soll das alles einfach Crap sein. Btw Toriyama ist sehr wohl an DBS beteiligt, er schreibt sogar das Skript für die Handlung bzw segnet es ab.


Gut animierte Kämpfe? Die Kämpfe fühlen sich einfach flach an, Schläge/Tritte haben keine Wucht dahinter,  bzw reflektieren die Zeichnungen diese nicht. Außerdem sehen die Charaktere sehr steril aus. 
Glaubst du wirklich Toriyama hat so viel damit zu tun? Ich meine es wurde ja wirklich alles recycelt was DBZ hergeben hat... Absegnen tun die Mangaka im Prinzip sämtliche Filme, aber ihnen bleibt ja auch nichts anderes übrig.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Juli 2017)

....und wieder mehrere Seiten Diskussionen um Fighting Shounen Endlos Animes. Macht doch euren 'Fighting Shounen Diskussionsthread' auf und diskutiert da über den Schund...

Fighting Shounen sind doch die 'low class' der Animes. Schlechte, eintönige Charaktere, Storys, billige Animationen...

Statt der hier propagierten Shounen schaue ich lieber 5-10 andere Animes, hab ich mehr von...


----------



## Amon (11. Juli 2017)

Jeder halt wie er mag. Ist doch das gleiche mit dem Hentai und Ecchi Zeugs. Da frage ich mich auch wer sowas haben muss, aber anscheinend ist ein Markt dafür vorhanden.

Danke für den Tipp mit HxH, das werde ich mir wohl mal anschauen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (11. Juli 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ....und wieder mehrere Seiten Diskussionen um Fighting Shounen Endlos Animes. Macht doch euren 'Fighting Shounen Diskussionsthread' auf und diskutiert da über den Schund...
> 
> Fighting Shounen sind doch die 'low class' der Animes. Schlechte, eintönige Charaktere, Storys, billige Animationen...
> 
> Statt der hier propagierten Shounen schaue ich lieber 5-10 andere Animes, hab ich mehr von...



Schön für dich, ehrlich. Wir diskutieren eben darüber, dafür ist dieser Thread nämlich da. 
Low Class, Gott, dieses Elitist-Gehabe muss ja wirklich nicht sein. Außerdem diskutieren wir ja über die Schwächen...


----------



## Noxxphox (12. Juli 2017)

Nix gegen ecchi^^. Hentai ist unnötig find ich, aber Ecchi ist genial. Ich habe nunmal einen etwas sexueler angehauchten humor. Ok das klingt falsch, aber was ich damit sagen will ich find die Situationen die dadurch entstehen und Teilweise die Wutausbrüche der anderen deswegen irsinnig komisch. Manche Animes schaffen es Aleine durch den Ecchi anteil meiener Meinung nach fast sich als Comedy zu qualifizieren^^. Bitte nicht nach Beispielen fragen, ich hab ein unglaublich schlechtes Gedächnis wenn es um Namen geht. Außerdem sehe ich nicht die problematik auch mal ne Sexy Seite eines Characters darzustellen.
Zu viel ist aber wieder daneben. Also wenns permanent Ecchi ist dann hat es einfach seinen seltenheitsfaktor und den witz zerstört.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Juli 2017)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> Manche Animes schaffen es Lleine durch den Ecchi anteil meienr Meinung nach fast sich als Comedy zu qualifizieren^^


to love-ru ^^ ;D



Leob12 schrieb:


> Schön für dich, ehrlich.


Dass du ein Fan von diesen flachen Fighting Shounen Teilen bist, wissen wir inzwischen auch. Nur gibts halt auch sehr viele Leute, die sich für diese Hype Animes nicht interessiere,,,



Leob12 schrieb:


> Low Class, Gott, dieses Elitist-Gehabe muss ja wirklich nicht sein.


Wieso?? Stimmt doch??

Die Animationen sind mit das schlechteste, was man in dem Jahr so sieht, die Charaktere schauen auch eher billig aus. Die Story ist nicht wirklich vorhanden.
Und irgendwelche Kämpfe ziehen sich über 10 Folgen.

Da schau ich mir lieber (noch einmal) Yawara an, wo "der Kampf" Minuten lang angekündigt und angeheizt wird, um dann binnen Sekunden vorbei zu sein...


----------



## Noxxphox (12. Juli 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> to love-ru ^^ ;D



steht auf meiner Liste, aber hab noch einige Animes davor zu gucken^^. Und so wenig Zeit aktuel


----------



## Leob12 (12. Juli 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> to love-ru ^^ ;D
> 
> 
> Dass du ein Fan von diesen flachen Fighting Shounen Teilen bist, wissen wir inzwischen auch. Nur gibts halt auch sehr viele Leute, die sich für diese Hype Animes nicht interessiere,,,
> ...



Wer will denn großartig darüber diskutieren? 
Und ja, teilweise sind sie flach, who cares? Ich würde nicht dauernd Titel wie Rainbow, Berserk oder Parasyte sehen wollen. Außerdem gibts genug flache Titel in jedem Genre. 
Die Animation ist mit das schlechteste was man in dem Jahr so sieht? Wir reden von keinen aktuellen Titeln abseits von DBS und OP, die wir beide stark kritisiert haben. 

Eine wirkliche Story gibts bei Konosuba auch nicht, bei Sport-Vertretern wie Slam Dunk oder Haikyuu auch nicht. Bei Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-Kun spielt die Story auch eine untergeordnete Rolle. Die Story ist bei weitem nicht alles. 

Aber ich schätze wir sollten lieber über die xte Version von "Junge kommt auf eine reine Mädchenschule und hat geheimnisvolle Kraft und alle Kolleginnen verlieben sich in ihn" diskutieren^^ 

Übrigens: Bei HxH zieht sich kein Kampf über 10 Episoden^^


----------



## Ajani (12. Juli 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ....und wieder mehrere Seiten Diskussionen um Fighting Shounen Endlos Animes. Macht doch euren 'Fighting Shounen Diskussionsthread' auf und diskutiert da über den Schund...
> Fighting Shounen sind doch die 'low class' der Animes. Schlechte, eintönige Charaktere, Storys, billige Animationen...
> Statt der hier propagierten Shounen schaue ich lieber 5-10 andere Animes, hab ich mehr von...



Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wo das Problem liegt. Immerhin ist das der Manga/Anime Thread. Und in Ordnung, dann ist das alles für dich Schund. Schmeiß ruhig alle Vertreter in einen Topf, ungeachtet der vorhandenen Qualitätsunterschiede. So macht man das halt. Nur wenn du dir die Beiträge einmal vernünftig durchgelesen hättest, hättest du gesehen, dass hier viel Kritik - besonders für die miserablen Animeadaptionen - gefallen ist.  Und dass man trotz aller Kritik über diese Mainstream Sachen diskutiert, liegt einfach daran, dass es für viele eben die ersten Berührpunkte mit Animes gewesen sind und sie trotz allem auch einfach Spaß machen. 

Ansonsten mach das bitte, schau dir deine "High Class" Animes/Mangas an. ^^ Niemand hindert dich daran über deine bevorzugten Werke hier zu diskutieren. Aber wenn ich mir mal so die letzten Seiten ansehe, werden hier eh nur alle paar Tage/Wochen Empfehlungen aufgelistet. Diskussionen über den Plot oder Charaktere sieht man hier allerdings nicht.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Gut animierte Kämpfe? Die Kämpfe fühlen sich einfach flach an, Schläge/Tritte haben keine Wucht dahinter,  bzw reflektieren die Zeichnungen diese nicht. Außerdem sehen die Charaktere sehr steril aus.
> Glaubst du wirklich Toriyama hat so viel damit zu tun? Ich meine es wurde ja wirklich alles recycelt was DBZ hergeben hat... Absegnen tun die Mangaka im Prinzip sämtliche Filme, aber ihnen bleibt ja auch nichts anderes übrig.



Ja Akira ist für den Anime Plot zuständig, das kann man  im Netz so nachlesen und wurde auch damals so angekündigt. ^^ Ich habe btw nirgendwo behauptet, dass es gut animierte Kämpfe gibt, ganz im Gegenteil. Nur habe ich es mir nicht großartig angesehen, um es beurteilen zu können.


----------



## Leob12 (12. Juli 2017)

Dafür reichen ein paar Youtube Clips^^ die Kämpfe sehen auf den ersten Blick gut aus, aber wenn man genauer hinsieht, sind sie es nicht. Liegt halt daran dass an der Serie kaum erfahrene Zeichner arbeiten. So ein wöchentlicher Longrun ist halt kein Zuckerschlecken. 
Allerdings ist Super gut für die Animeindustrie, da so viele ehemalige Fans wieder auf das Thema Anime aufmerksam werden. 
Wie du sagst, es braucht den Mainstream. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seefracht (12. Juli 2017)

Dennoch haben auch solche "Mainstream" Animes ihre Daseinsberechtigung und das ist auch gut so. Im Grunde verstehe ich Leob. Ist wie mit Filmdiskussionen, wo einem gesagt wird, man hat keine Ahnung, nur weil man auch mal die banalen Streifen anschaut. Am Ende ist es eh eine Frage des Geschmacks. Etwas universell schlechtes gibt es da einfach nicht


----------



## Leob12 (12. Juli 2017)

Zwischen "banalen Streifen"  ansehen und "banalen Streifen als Offenbarung bezeichnen" liegt halt auch ein Unterschied. 
Wenn ich den ganzen Tag geschuftet habe lese ich auch lieber einen trivialen Krimi als Fachliteratur. 
Genau deshalb sind auch Formate wie DSDS erfolgreich. Man kann sich berieseln lassen. 
Und ob ich jetzt Fighting Shonen XY oder Masou Gakuen HxH/Date a Live (wo ich gerade an Season 2 sitze) ansehe, ist völlig unerheblich. 
HxH ist teilweise auch keine leichte Berieselung, gerade wenn man das Fähigkeitensystem verstehen will. Da gibts nämlich viele Begriffe wie In, En, Ko, Hatsu, Nen, Ten, Zetsu, Emitter, Enhancer, Specialist, Enchanter uvm. 
Man kann es zwar auch im Internet nachlesen, aber es geht mir ums Prinzip.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seefracht (12. Juli 2017)

Apropos. Bin jetzt mitten im Creed Island Arc (suchte durch grad) und verliebe mich gerade immer mehr in diese Serie. Hier finde ich vor allem die Vermischung von Nen und komplett neuer Regeln (Karten) sehr spannend


----------



## Amon (12. Juli 2017)

Habe mir gestern abend mal die ersten 3 Folgen von HxH angesehen. Die Charaktere sagen mir auf jeden Fall schon mal zu.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Noxxphox (12. Juli 2017)

Ich will auch so viel Zeit haben xD
Seit 2 Wochen schon keine Zeit mehr gehabt für ne einzelne Anime Folge


----------



## Seefracht (12. Juli 2017)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> Ich will auch so viel Zeit haben xD
> Seit 2 Wochen schon keine Zeit mehr gehabt für ne einzelne Anime Folge



Wo ein Wille ist, da ist auch ein Weg


----------



## Ajani (13. Juli 2017)

Ich habe jetzt mal den Manga von MHA durchgesuchtet, dieses HighSchool Feeling gemischt mit Superkräften macht einfach nur Laune. Man merkt wirklich, dass der Mangaka früher auch gerne Marvel Comics gelesen hat. Besonders die Protas, also die Schüler der Klasse A, sind ziemlich sympathisch und entwickeln sich ordentlich, stärketechnisch wie auch charakterlich. Besonders Bakugo, ein echt verdammt gut geschriebener Charakter, der durchaus zu überraschen weiß.  Noch hat  allerdings nicht jeder Schüler genug Screentime bekommen, lediglich vereinzelte Szene, wo sie punkten können. Aber das kommt sicherlich nach und nach. 


Spoiler



Aktuell darf erstmal Kirishima ran, hoffentlich dann im nächsten Arc Tokoyami.


Ansonsten mag ich viele der Villains auch, besonders vom Design.


----------



## Seefracht (14. Juli 2017)

Ajani schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal den Manga von MHA durchgesuchtet, dieses HighSchool Feeling gemischt mit Superkräften macht einfach nur Laune. Man merkt wirklich, dass der Mangaka früher auch gerne Marvel Comics gelesen hat. Besonders die Protas, also die Schüler der Klasse A, sind ziemlich sympathisch und entwickeln sich ordentlich, stärketechnisch wie auch charakterlich. Besonders Bakugo, ein echt verdammt gut geschriebener Charakter, der durchaus zu überraschen weiß.  Noch hat  allerdings nicht jeder Schüler genug Screentime bekommen, lediglich vereinzelte Szene, wo sie punkten können. Aber das kommt sicherlich nach und nach.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Hatte den auch mal angefangen, aber nach einiger Zeit damit aufgehört. Die Ideen sind ja im Grunde nicht schlecht, nur das Pacing war in meinen Augen viel zu unausbalanciert. Mal zu zäh und mal viel zu schnell und abrupt :/


----------



## Ajani (14. Juli 2017)

Seefracht schrieb:


> Hatte den auch mal angefangen, aber nach einiger Zeit damit aufgehört. Die Ideen sind ja im Grunde nicht schlecht, nur das Pacing war in meinen Augen viel zu unausbalanciert. Mal zu zäh und mal viel zu schnell und abrupt :/



Ich finde manchmal, dass der Manga zu viel erklärt, auch Dinge, die eigentlich selbstverständlich sind. Und generell ist das Werk auch sehr textlastig für einen Shonen, und dann kann es schonmal etwas langatmig werden. Stören tut mir das aber nicht so wirklich, da man auch eine Menge Informationen über die verschiedenen Quirks bekommt und die Charakterbeziehungen hier auch mehr ausgebaut werden. All voran natürlich Deku und All Might, wobei ich generell ein Fan von solchen Mentor-Schüler Geschichten bin. Hat mir auch zB damals in Naruto mit Naruto - Jiraiya, Kakashi-Sasuke oder Shikamaru-Asuma sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## Leob12 (15. Juli 2017)

Oh man, das neue HxH Kapitel macht mal wieder Lust auf mehr. Aber besser als gar nichts. Die Info zu Emperor Time war nice


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. Juli 2017)

Hab jetzt mal endlich Saenai Heroine no Sodatekata flat geschaut. Tolle zweite Staffel. Super Anime generell.
Hoffentlich kommt noch ne dritte, bin zwar Team Eriri, aber wenn er nicht mit Megumi zusammenkommt bricht mein Herz.

Amazons Übersetzung aber leider ein Verbrechen an Deutsch und Japanisch.


----------



## Seefracht (17. Juli 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Oh man, das neue HxH Kapitel macht mal wieder Lust auf mehr. Aber besser als gar nichts. Die Info zu Emperor Time war nice



Bin jetzt beim Anime beim Chimera Arc...und was soll man sagen außer: Holy Moly! Dass das durchging bei den Shonen Leuten


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. Juli 2017)

Hero Academy ist auch sooo gut


----------



## Leob12 (18. Juli 2017)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Hero Academy ist auch sooo gut


Wie HxH? Nö, ganz klar^^ aber es ist keine Schande weil man mit einem der Top 3 dieses Genres verglichen wird.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. Juli 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wie HxH? Nö, ganz klar^^ aber es ist keine Schande weil man mit einem der Top 3 dieses Genres verglichen wird.


ne hxh würde ich auch besser einschätzen. Aber hero machte Mega Spaß auf jeden Fall. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (18. Juli 2017)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> ne hxh würde ich auch besser einschätzen. Aber hero machte Mega Spaß auf jeden Fall.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Ja, BnHA macht das was es will ziemlich gut, nämlich ein traditioneller Shonen zu sein.
Da gibts jetzt nicht so viel Tiefe wie in HxH, aber sowas will BnHA ja gar nicht sein. 
Ich bin immer noch der Meinung dass Midoriya vs Todoroki einer der besten Kämpfen der letzten Seasons war.


----------



## Seefracht (19. Juli 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ja, BnHA macht das was es will ziemlich gut, nämlich ein traditioneller Shonen zu sein.
> Da gibts jetzt nicht so viel Tiefe wie in HxH, aber sowas will BnHA ja gar nicht sein.
> Ich bin immer noch der Meinung dass Midoriya vs Todoroki einer der besten Kämpfen der letzten Seasons war.



Dieses "wissen was man sein will" ist vollkommen in Ordnung. Nur glaub ich, wird sich auch der Manga/Anime mit den Jahren ordentlich verrennen. :/


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Juli 2017)

Seefracht schrieb:


> Dieses "wissen was man sein will" ist vollkommen in Ordnung. Nur glaub ich, wird sich auch der Manga/Anime mit den Jahren ordentlich verrennen. :/


Standard. 

Neues Fate, ich liebe es. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seefracht (20. Juli 2017)

Ja, aber irgendwie schade, dass es so Standard ist. Selbst One Piece verliert langsam aber sicher seinen Charme und verrennt sich zu sehr :/


----------



## Leob12 (20. Juli 2017)

Seefracht schrieb:


> Ja, aber irgendwie schade, dass es so Standard ist. Selbst One Piece verliert langsam aber sicher seinen Charme und verrennt sich zu sehr :/



Ehrlich gesagt war ich mit Zou und Whole Cake Island sehr zufrieden. Das Pacing passt wieder, das war einfach grottig in Dressrosa. Und ich ärgere mich noch immer wie dadurch einer der coolsten Charaktere in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde, nämlich Doflamingo. Eigentlich hätte er das Potenzial zu einem der besten Antagonisten bisher gehabt (und für mich war er es auch zusammen mit CP9 und Eneru), aber dadurch dass der Arc viel zu lang war und insgesamt ein paar ziemlich miese Charaktere hatte, erfreut sich Doflamingo nicht so großer Beliebtheit, trotz Style und einer guten Hintergrundgeschichte. 
Rebecca war irgendwie keine gute Idee. Ein Nami-Klon vom Aussehen her, der mich nie wirklich interessiert hat. Dieser Rotz-Typ (Name fällt mir nicht mehr ein) war einfach nur unnötig und schlecht gemacht. Die Dontattas (oder wie man sie schreibt) waren für mich auch zu präsent. Der Kampf Luffy vs Dofi war auch nicht so gut wie erwartet, vor allem dass Luffy diesen gewinnen konnte.  Das zeigt wiederum dass Luffy derzeit viel zu schwach für einen Yonkou ist. In einem normalen 1vs 1 hätte Doflamingo überlegen gewonnen. 
Was mich noch gewaltig stört ist die ständige Aufteilung der Crew. Von mir aus soll es Oda wieder so wie bei Enis Lobby machen und die Charaktere erst zum Schluss aufteilen. 

Aber Whole Cake Island Arc hat mir gut gefallen. Man merkt dass auch der Verlag etwas "gedrängt" hat und keinen weiteren Arc wollte der zwei Jahre dauert. 
Brook war für mich der Gewinner des Arcs, denn zuletzt ist er mir zu sehr zu einem Running-Gag verkommen obwohl Brook ziemlich cool ist. 
Es ist auch klar geworden dass Nami ein Power-Up braucht. 

Wo ich dir insofern zustimmen muss ist der Charme: Ja, die Zeichnungen von Oda haben gewaltig abgebaut. Er zeichnet ja längst nicht mehr alles und vor allem bei den Gesichtern merkt man es. Luffy sieht immer gleich aus, die Emotionen kommen nicht mehr so gut rüber. Das ist zwar schade, aber nach 20 Jahren irgendwie auch verständlich. Trotzdem fällt es mir schon negativ auf, vor allem da Oda nie der beste Zeichner war wenn man ihn mit Toriyama oder Kubo vergleicht.


----------



## Seefracht (21. Juli 2017)

Der Cake Arc ist defintiv wieder ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, zumindest was das Pacing angeht. Doch insgesamt finde ich, dass besonders dieser Arc ein wenig verloren wirkt und auch lose durchdacht. Dressrosa mag langgezogen gewesen sein, wirkte insgesamt aber runder und vor allem klarer strukturiert


----------



## Gripschi (24. Juli 2017)

Einer den Trailer zu Death Note von Netflix gesehen?

So eine Verhunzte *Schimpfwort* sah ich selten. Es hat bis auf die Namen nix und auch nix mit dem Original zu tun.

Da gegen wirken die Filme wie Meisterwerke. Ich fand sie nicht so schlecht, aber auch nicht Perfekt.


----------



## Seefracht (24. Juli 2017)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Einer den Trailer zu Death Note von Netflix gesehen?
> 
> So eine Verhunzte *Schimpfwort* sah ich selten. Es hat bis auf die Namen nix und auch nix mit dem Original zu tun.
> 
> Da gegen wirken die Filme wie Meisterwerke. Ich fand sie nicht so schlecht, aber auch nicht Perfekt.




Das liegt daran, dass man absichtlich entschied, sich von der Vorlage zu entfernen. Der Regisseur hat in einem Interview gesagt, dass eine 1:1 Übertragung schlicht nicht funktionieren würde (zumindest mit dem Ansatz in Amerika) und ich gebe ihm da völlig recht. Was zählt ist hier die Grundlage und diese ist universell und kann auch auf andere Nationen übertragen werden (wie es der Manga/Anime ja schon angedeutet hatte). Warum wollen immer alle exakt das, was die Vorlage machte? Warum einen Film machen, wenn es eh gleich ist? Bei neuen Sachen hat man eben auch etwas Neues zum schauen und ich begrüße den Ansatz, da er so Death NOte selbst ein größeres Publikum beschert


----------



## Gripschi (24. Juli 2017)

Das man etwas adaptiert ist mir bewusst.

Das man dann etwas ändert ja. Aber das hat mmn Null mit dem Original zu tun.

Light ist eine Pussy, L nunja dagegen wirkte Nier noch besser. Einzig Ryuk macht einen guten Eindruck.
__

Tut mir Leid, aber wenn man eine Vorlage hat soll man sich bitte an sie zumindest grob Halten. 

Kira ist hoch Intelligent und ist sich durchaus seiner Taten bewusst. Er geht Klug vor und tötet nicht einfach Leute ohne Grund.

L ein genialer Gegenspieler und Interessanter Charakter, im Trailer, nunja...

Möchte nicht wissen wie das noch weiter wird.

Aber da scheitern viele Filme und Serien dran. Nach dem Trailer gehe ich auch davon aus, das DN von Netflix ******* wird.


----------



## Seefracht (24. Juli 2017)

Finde es bisher schwer nach den bisherigen Clips zu urteilen. Gerade was das Duell zwischen Light und L angeht. Und wie gesagt, wahrscheinlich passen die Charaktere wie sie jetzt sind eher zu den High-School-Feeling in Amerika. Ein solche Charakter wie der Anime Light, hätte nicht in die westliche Welt gepasst, imo. Und schließlich geht es bei Death Note auch um die Frage, was ein Mensch mit einer solchen Macht machen würde. Da ist es doch umso spannender, wenn man einmal andere Facetten sieht


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Juli 2017)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Einer den Trailer zu Death Note von Netflix gesehen?
> 
> So eine Verhunzte *Schimpfwort* sah ich selten. Es hat bis auf die Namen nix und auch nix mit dem Original zu tun.


Und hast du irgendwelche ideologische Propaganda entdeckt??
Das ist nämlich gerade das Problem, dass die Ami Filmemacher in ihrer Bubble völlig losgelöst von der Realität sind. 
Und du, wenn du bestimmte Ansichten (eher konservativ) hast, ausgegrenzt wirst...

Und dadurch gibts dann häufig Propaganda Filme oder Werke, die einfach nur grotten schlecht sind, weil niemand den Leuten widerspricht und sagt, dass das, was sie machen, einfach bescheuert ist...


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (25. Juli 2017)

*KonoSuba* wird wohl eine dritte Staffel erhalten.

Link zur Meldung



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> to love-ru ^^ ;D



Rulez! Ich hoffe das *Darkness* noch nicht das endgültige Ende ist.

Weiß jemand hier ob für die deutsche Synchro von *Dragon Ball Super* die Originalsprecher von 2001 gewonnen werden konnten?
Ich möchte nicht, das Vegeta wieder so komisch klingt, wie damals bei der ersten Staffel von Dragon Ball Z...


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (25. Juli 2017)

Hey, nichts gegen Spongebob ja 

Was ich bis jetzt mitbekommen habe ist aufjedenfall Tommy Morgenstern (Goku) nichtmehr mit von der Partie


----------



## Leob12 (25. Juli 2017)

David Nathan auch nicht, wundert mich aber absolut nicht.  Ist halt das Problem einer langen Serie. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seefracht (26. Juli 2017)

Sop...endlich HunterxHunter durch und bin restlos begeistert. Zwar hat der letzte Arc ein wenig geschwächelt, aber das GEsamtbild ist hervorragend. Könnte sich hier auch um mein neuen Lieblingshonen handeln. Jetzt nur hoffen, dass der Autor nicht wieder eine Pause einlegt, was er ja scheinbar schon öfter gemacht hat. Dann gibt es später vielleicht auch wieder mehr Animefolgen


----------



## MetallSimon (26. Juli 2017)

Kann jemand was in der Rictung von Unbreakable Machine Doll, Infinite Stratos, Gakusen Toshi Asterisk oder Trinity Seven empfehlen?
Bzw. Welche Anime sollte man eurer Meinung nach unbedingt gesehen habe?


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (26. Juli 2017)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Hey, nichts gegen Spongebob ja



Spongebob?! Ja, stimmt! Jetzt wo du es erwähnst. *Facepalm*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Kann jemand was in der Rictung von Unbreakable Machine Doll, Infinite Stratos, Gakusen Toshi Asterisk oder Trinity Seven empfehlen?
> Bzw. Welche Anime sollte man eurer Meinung nach unbedingt gesehen habe?



Unbreakable Machine Doll & Trinity Seven kenne ich. Sind ziemlich unterhaltsam. 

Infinite Stratos nur, wenn du auf das Mecha/Gundam/Kampfanzug/Roboter Gedöns stehst.
Gakusen Toshi Asterisk habe ich glaube ich abgebrochen, also k. A.

(Meine Meinung)

Bin auf die dritte Code Geass Staffel gespannt. Sollte eigentlich dieses Jahr kommen, aber wann?


----------



## soth (26. Juli 2017)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Kann jemand was in der Rictung von Unbreakable Machine Doll, Infinite Stratos, Gakusen Toshi Asterisk oder Trinity Seven empfehlen?


Vielleicht Freezing?

Allgemeine Animeempfehlungen kann man viele aussprechen.  Von den letzten Seasons finde ich besonders 3-gatsu no Lion und beide Staffeln Shouwa Genroku Rakugo Shinjuu empfehlenswert.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Juli 2017)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Infinite Stratos nur, wenn du auf das Mecha/Gundam/Kampfanzug/Roboter Gedöns stehst.


Nein, wenn man auf Harem Klamauk steht. DAS steht dabei ja mehr im Vordergrund als alles andere...



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Kann jemand was in der Rictung von Unbreakable Machine Doll, Infinite Stratos, Gakusen Toshi Asterisk oder Trinity Seven empfehlen?


Was meinst du genau?
Harem Action Anime??

Da würd ich besonders Word Break, Blade Dance, Rosario to Vampire, Rokujouma no Shinryakusha, Absolute Duo empfehlen.
Relativ neu: Busou Shouji.

Aber auch mal ein Blick auf folgende Werfen:
Outbreak Company
Sora no Otoshimono (der ständige Wechsel zwischen 'normal' und Chibi ist z.T. nervig und auch die blondine)
Asu no Yoichi
C3 (Cube Cursed Curious)
Kampfer
Tayutama
Date a Live
Seikoku no Dragonar
Maji de Watashi ni Koi Shinasai
Jitsu wa Watashi wa
Kuusen Madoushi
Demon King Daimaoi
Dragon Crisis
Hayore Nyaruko-san
Hagure Yuusha no Estetica

ev. auch Kami Nomo zo Shiru Sekai, Zero no Tsukaima


MetallSimon schrieb:


> Bzw. Welche Anime sollte man eurer Meinung nach unbedingt gesehen habe?


Log Horizon, Ars Nova, Sakamoto desu ga, Gundam SEED (und das Sequel: SEED Destiny), Aa! Megami-sama! und die Stars Saga (Crest of the Stars, Banner of the Stars), Gate...


Ev. Gosick, Toari Majutsu no Index, Bokura wa Minna Kawaisou (heißt das nicht auch: wir sind alle erbärmlich??)


----------



## Leob12 (27. Juli 2017)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Kann jemand was in der Rictung von Unbreakable Machine Doll, Infinite Stratos, Gakusen Toshi Asterisk oder Trinity Seven empfehlen?
> Bzw. Welche Anime sollte man eurer Meinung nach unbedingt gesehen habe?


Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry, sofern dir Asterisk War gefallen hat, denn ersteres ist sehr ähnlich aber in allen Belangen besser. 

@Stefan
Date a Live ist ganz amüsant, aber ein weiblicher Charakter nervt mich persönlich einfach, kA wie die kleine silberhaarige Nervensäge heißt.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Memphys (27. Juli 2017)

Hat hier noch jemand Quan Zhi Gao Shu gesehen? Ist zwar technisch betrachtet kein Anime, ich fand ihn aber trotzdem verdammt gut


----------



## Gripschi (28. Juli 2017)

Ich habe den Anime gestern beendet.

Mir hat er äußerst gut gefallen. Das MMO Thema, die Charaktere usw.

Werd jetzt noch den Manga lesen. Bin sehr gespannt wie der ist.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (29. Juli 2017)

Gucke gerade nochmal Gantz.
Ich hab gar nichts gegen Fanservice, aber in Gantz ist es sooo cringe.


----------



## Leob12 (30. Juli 2017)

Habe jetzt mal die letzten drei Episoden von Boku no Hero Academia angesehen. Und tja, was soll man sagen, der Anime ist echt sehr gut. 
Und mittlerweile finde ich sogar Endeavor gegen Nomu fand ich richtig cool. 

Und der Kampf gegen Stain, auch sehr gut gemacht. 

Boku no Hero Academia macht sich echt gut und arbeitet sich auf meiner Liste nach oben.


----------



## Seefracht (31. Juli 2017)

Habe es endlich geschafft meine Freundin zu überzeugen "Monster" mit mir zu schauen. Bin gespannt was sie davon hält (spare mir die Frage bis zum Ende auf). Für mich aber DIE Animeserie schlechthin...muss mir echtmal die Mangas besorgen.


----------



## Leob12 (3. August 2017)

Hajimete no Gal ůberrascht mich echt. Hatte eineb typischen Harem-Ecchi-School-Käse erwartet, aber nö, ist es nicht. Yame ist ziemlich "normal" und Junichi ist halbwegs realistisch was einen Jugendlichen in der Pubertät anbelangt, ohne ein komplett klischeehafter Trottel zu sein. 
Für mich defintiv eine Empfehlung wert. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

Ach ja, Kimi no na wa wurde von Universum Anime lizensiert.


----------



## Ruptet (5. August 2017)

Memphys schrieb:


> Hat hier noch jemand Quan Zhi Gao Shu gesehen? Ist zwar technisch betrachtet kein Anime, ich fand ihn aber trotzdem verdammt gut



Ich bin da vor einigen Wochen ganz zufällig drüber gestolpert und fand den eigentlich auch echt nett.

Genauso Drifters - keine Ahnung was es ist, aber ich fand den Anime so genial und freue mich auf Season 2.


----------



## Leob12 (5. August 2017)

Drifters hab ich zwar abgebrochen, aber nur weil ich irgendwann darauf vergessen hatte und mir die Zeit gefehlt hat. An sich fand ich Drifters aber schon unterhaltsam. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## DoertyHarry (5. August 2017)

Schaut ihr eigentlich die gnzen animes auf englisch(mit oder ohne sub), deutsch oder japanisch mit sub (glaub nicht dass jemand japansich kann sry wenn doch )


----------



## DoertyHarry (5. August 2017)

Schaut ihr eigentlich die gnzen animes auf englisch(mit oder ohne sub), deutsch oder japanisch mit sub (glaub nicht dass jemand japansich kann sry wenn doch )

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (5. August 2017)

Mit englischen Subs. Mangas in der Regel Deutsch wenn ich sie kaufe, sonst englisch.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSonii (5. August 2017)

DoertyHarry schrieb:


> Schaut ihr eigentlich die gnzen animes auf englisch(mit oder ohne sub), deutsch oder japanisch mit sub (glaub nicht dass jemand japansich kann sry wenn doch )
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Japanisch mit englischen subs. Deutsche subs sind oft von den englischen subs übersetzt, also doppelt übersetzt 
Da ist die Quote für Fehler deutlich höher als nur Japanisch -> Englisch.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. August 2017)

Es gibt nur noch wenige gute deutsche Fansubs.

Ansonsten natürlich Jap/Eng. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamer090 (5. August 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ach ja, Kimi no na wa wurde von Universum Anime lizensiert.


Der Anime kommt also bald nach Europa in die Kinos? 



DoertyHarry schrieb:


> Schaut ihr eigentlich die gnzen animes auf englisch(mit oder ohne sub), deutsch oder japanisch mit sub (glaub nicht dass jemand japansich kann sry wenn doch )


Animes auf Japanisch mit Deutschen oder Englischen subs, manche haben nicht beides aber so lange ich kein Japanisch kann muss es mit subs sein


----------



## Noxxphox (5. August 2017)

Gucke nur English dub oder sub.
Japanisch lernt man das eine oder andere Wort beim gucken. Fürn ganzen Anime reichts leider nicht.


----------



## Seefracht (7. August 2017)

Engl Subs. Kann dir nicht sagen warum, aber die lassen sich häufig angenehmer lesen, als die deutschen


----------



## Gripschi (7. August 2017)

Jup, hab die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht.

Am Ende schaue ich was es gibt.


----------



## efdev (7. August 2017)

nur subs auf dubs hab ich keine Lust da fehlen oft einfach die Emotionen es passt einfach nicht und kommt nicht richtig rüber.

Wie seht ihr das lohnen sich die 5€ für Crunchyroll? 
Scheint mir bisher die beste Plattform zu sein.


----------



## Leob12 (7. August 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> nur subs auf dubs hab ich keine Lust da fehlen oft einfach die Emotionen es passt einfach nicht und kommt nicht richtig rüber.
> 
> Wie seht ihr das lohnen sich die 5€ für Crunchyroll?
> Scheint mir bisher die beste Plattform zu sein.


Wenn du die Animes dort sehen willst, dann lohnt es sich schon^^

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## efdev (7. August 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wenn du die Animes dort sehen willst, dann lohnt es sich schon^^
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


So war der Plan wobei ich Mangas auch nicht abgeneigt bin bei One Piece lese ich nur noch diesen statt den Anime zu schauen


----------



## Leob12 (7. August 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> So war der Plan wobei ich Mangas auch nicht abgeneigt bin bei One Piece lese ich nur noch diesen statt den Anime zu schauen


Wie gesagt, schau dir das Angebot an und entscheide dann. Kostet ja nicht die Welt und viele Youtuber haben irgendwelche Promo-Codes die du einlösen kannst.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (10. August 2017)

Also zuletzt fand ich Castlevania ganz Ok.
2. Staffel mit 8 weiteren Folgen soll ja demnächst noch kommen.


----------



## Seefracht (11. August 2017)

Fand ich auch gut...und mehr wäre in diesem fall auch wirklich mal mehr


----------



## Leob12 (11. August 2017)

So, heute endlich Platinum End Bd 3 geholt, dazu den ersten Teil von Sun-Ken Rock. Mal sehen wie der wird. Aber Platinum End ist bisher recht unterhaltsam. Gewohnt hohes Niveau der Death Note und Bakuman-Macher. 

Außerdem werde ich heute die letzten zwei Episoden von Tsurezure Children nachholen. Wirklich unterhaltsam^^

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## MetallSimon (12. August 2017)

Wie findet ihr eigentlich Anime, die ihr schauen wollt? Sucht ihr euch explizit was raus?
Ich schaue mir meist den Anime an, wenn ich zufällig auf eine lustige scene eines Anime stoße, zuletzt war das bei YouTube so . Was halt so auftaucht, wenn ich durchs Internet stumble


----------



## efdev (12. August 2017)

Na ganz einfach erstmal schaut man sich einfach an was diese Season kommt, da benutze ich recht gerne Proxer.me und dann such ich raus was gefällt  
Ansonsten auf alte Treffe ich eher aus Zufall/Langeweile/Empfehlung.


----------



## Leob12 (12. August 2017)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr eigentlich Anime, die ihr schauen wollt? Sucht ihr euch explizit was raus?
> Ich schaue mir meist den Anime an, wenn ich zufällig auf eine lustige scene eines Anime stoße, zuletzt war das bei YouTube so . Was halt so auftaucht, wenn ich durchs Internet stumble


Alles mögliche. Empfehlungen, ich frage auch in Foren nach wenn ich etwas bestimmteres suche. Ansonsten sehe ich wie du Szenen auf YouTube und suche mir den Anime und er kommt auf meine Watchlist. Die ist mittlerweile schon sehr lang weil ich haufenweise Animes vermerke^^

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## soth (12. August 2017)

Am Start der Season einfach in alle Anime die auch nur irgendwie interessant klingen reinschauen und dann droppen was nicht gefällt. 
Ich habe auch noch eine Liste mit alten Anime die ich versuche nebenbei zu verkleinern ... da kommt aber eher etwas dazu, als das ich etwas runterstreichen kann


----------



## Leob12 (12. August 2017)

soth schrieb:


> Am Start der Season einfach in alle Anime die auch nur irgendwie interessant klingen reinschauen und dann droppen was nicht gefällt.
> Ich habe auch noch eine Liste mit alten Anime die ich versuche nebenbei zu verkleinern ... da kommt aber eher etwas dazu, als das ich etwas runterstreichen kann


Mache ich nicht mehr, da ich viele Titel einfach droppe weil ich darauf vergesse. Da warte ich lieber bis alle Folgen da sind, falls es gute Titel sind, bemerkt man sie ohnehin später. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## soth (12. August 2017)

Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten keine Serie, bzw. Folge zu verpassen ... ich gehe einfach auf horrible und habe alles auf einen Blick. Die ein, zwei anderen Serien kann man sich problemlos merken.
Um zu wissen ob mir die Serie gefällt muss ich sowieso selbst reinschauen, ob das bis zum Ende der Season warten kann muss jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Leob12 (13. August 2017)

soth schrieb:


> Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten keine Serie, bzw. Folge zu verpassen ... ich gehe einfach auf horrible und habe alles auf einen Blick. Die ein, zwei anderen Serien kann man sich problemlos merken.
> Um zu wissen ob mir die Serie gefällt muss ich sowieso selbst reinschauen, ob das bis zum Ende der Season warten kann muss jeder selbst entscheiden.



Mit vergessen meine ich nicht dass ich vergessen habe dass es sie gibt. Nur vergesse ich dann 1-2 Wochen darauf, oder ich habe keine Zeit und nehme mir vor dann die Folgen nachzuholen und dann vergesse ich darauf. Irgendwo im Hinterkopf habe ich dann schon noch "ah, Serie XY muss ich noch nachholen" aber irgendwie wird es dann doch nichts. 
Aktuell habe ich 3 Glückstreffer gelandet die mir einfach gut gefallen und ich mir gesagt habe, dass ich bei den drei Serien bleibe, nämlich Hero Academia  wo mich der Anime einfach sehr überzeugt hat, Hajimete no Gal weil überraschend gut sowie Tzuresure Children weil ich den Ansatz auch ganz lustig finde. 
Wenn beim Rest noch was gut war werde ich eh wieder anderweitig darauf aufmerksam. Aber ich will vermeiden dass die Serien so enden wie Gangsta, Kiznaiver, Gate oder Re:Zero.  Da habe ich gefühlt jeweils so zwischen 5-10 Episoden gesehen, war angetan aber irgendwie wollte ich dann mehrere Episoden abwarten und hab vergessen. Jetzt weiß ich nicht mehr wo ich genau war und da eben nicht mehr genau weiß muss ich die Episoden suchen und dafür bin ich zu faul. Genug neues Material gibt es ja, also besteht auch nicht der unmittelbare "Zwang" sich darauf zu fixieren^^ Hat halt gute und schlechte Seiten dieses Season-Format.


----------



## soth (13. August 2017)

Einfach downloaden, alles in einen Ordner schmeißen und nach dem Anschauen archivieren oder löschen.
Sollte kein allzu großes Problem sein.


----------



## Leob12 (13. August 2017)

soth schrieb:


> Einfach downloaden, alles in einen Ordner schmeißen und nach dem Anschauen archivieren oder löschen.
> Sollte kein allzu großes Problem sein.


Doch, weil ich teilweise schlicht darauf vergesse^^ 
Wie schon gesagt,bei guten Titel eh unerheblich, früher oder später finde ich sie ohnehin wieder.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seefracht (14. August 2017)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr eigentlich Anime, die ihr schauen wollt? Sucht ihr euch explizit was raus?
> Ich schaue mir meist den Anime an, wenn ich zufällig auf eine lustige scene eines Anime stoße, zuletzt war das bei YouTube so . Was halt so auftaucht, wenn ich durchs Internet stumble



Tatsächlich sehr spontan. Suche nach Eyecatchern. Bildern, Szene oder Trailer die mich anfixen (Youtube) und dann geb ich der Serie eine Chacne und lass mich überraschen. Bind a ganz gut mit gefahren bisher. 
Manchmal lass ich mich auch von diesen "Muss man gesehen haben" Listen überzeugen und schau da bei einigen interessant klingenden mal rein


----------



## Gamer090 (17. August 2017)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr eigentlich Anime, die ihr schauen wollt? Sucht ihr euch explizit was raus?
> Ich schaue mir meist den Anime an, wenn ich zufällig auf eine lustige scene eines Anime stoße, zuletzt war das bei YouTube so . Was halt so auftaucht, wenn ich durchs Internet stumble



Entweder durch Empfehlungen oder ich lese mir einfach die Story durch, steht zwar nie zum Glück die ganze Geschichte auf der Webseite, aber wenn es mir gefällt wird es gekauft. Wenn es mir dann nicht so gut gefällt dann habe ich immerhin die Animesammlung vegrössert.  Vor kurzem Origins Spirits of the past gekauft und das nur weil mir die Geschichte und Trailer angesprochen haben, gebe 9/10 aber nur wegen der Musik, sonst wäre es ein 8/10.


----------



## Seefracht (29. August 2017)

Und...Release ist ja jetzt schon ein paar Tage her: Wie fandet ihr den Death Note Film von Netflix?


----------



## Leob12 (29. August 2017)

Hab kein Netflix und generell auch kein Interesse an dem Film. Aber ist nicht gut angekommen^^

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. August 2017)

Death Note Netflix kompletter Reinfall. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## DoertyHarry (2. September 2017)

Wollte ihn mir ansehen wurde währendessen aber unterbrochen und bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich ihn mir fertig anschauen sollte...

Edit: Hab ihn mir jetzt doch fertig angeschaut im vergleich zum anime totaler schwaxhsinn die charaktere sind sehr verdreht und haben nicht auch nur die geringste ähnlichkeit mit dem anime.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (24. September 2017)

Hatte heute mal Zeit und wollte trotz der Sub-Qualität was bei Crunchy ansehen.

Nur Flash. WTF?

Win10 App ruckelt grausam.

Einfach nur WTF. Dafür auch noch Geld zu verlangen. 1080p Quali schlechter als jeder beschissene 720p fan encode.

Suuuper enttäuscht.


----------



## Leob12 (24. September 2017)

Crunchy bietet auch kein natives 1080p sondern hochskaliertes 720p. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## KnSN (3. Oktober 2017)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr eigentlich Anime, die ihr schauen wollt? Sucht ihr euch explizit was raus?



Als Ex-Transe (Fansubber; lange Zeit Detective Conan unter bspw. Kenta und zuletzt Oniichan no Koto Nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!! unter Shimapan) kenne ich diverse Quellen für Fansubs, Raws und Rips. *hust* 
Über neue Veröffentlichungen informiere ich mich über AniSearch, ansonsten werfe ich einen Blick in den Saison-Kalender. 

Direkt online schaue ich nichts an, weil ich es ohnehin auf Datenträgern sammle und insofern, dass es Softsub verfügbar ist, ich es um die Qualität von Raws aufwerte. 

Mitglied: KnSNaru 
NaruNarusegawa's Anime List - MyAnimeList.net 

Aktuell bin ich abermals bei Detective Conan, angefangen von Episode 1 und aktuell bei Episode 403 (nach japanischer Zählung), nach einer langen Blockade: Wenn ich mich recht entsinne droppte ich die Gesamtstaffel bei Episode 613 kurz nach deren Veröffentlichung, das muss demnach Anfang Mai 2011 gewesen sein.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Oktober 2017)

Kennt jemand den Anime Orange? Definitiv einer der besten Animes dich je gesehen habe und in den nächsten Tagen kriege ich das Manga, hat jemand das auch schon gelesen und kann mir sagen ob es da große Unterschiede zwischen Manga und Anime gibt?


----------



## KnSN (21. Oktober 2017)

Diesen Anime habe ich nach 5 Episoden gedroppt  - Vorabbewertung 2 von 5 Sternen. Ein unterdurchschnittliches Werk seines Genres!


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Oktober 2017)

KnSN schrieb:


> Diesen Anime habe ich nach 5 Episoden gedroppt  - Vorabbewertung 2 von 5 Sternen. Ein unterdurchschnittliches Werk seines Genres!



Wo wurde den so tief bewertet?


----------



## KnSN (21. Oktober 2017)

Erinnere mich nicht mehr an alles: Die Romantik ist lediglich ein Schatten ihrer selbst, die Charaktere sind zu konservativ gestrickt; "Was will man schon von Landeiern erwarten?", und die Handlung ist zu langatmig und zu monoton! Ich kann Deinen Eindruck nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn Du wegen so etwas schon angeturnt bist, was passiert dann erst, sobald Du einen richtigen Kracher zu Gesicht bekommst, allen voran Golden Time (s. verlinkten Listen)?


----------



## efdev (21. Oktober 2017)

KnSN dann sehen wir ihn nie wieder und er hängt in einer Golden Time Dauerschleife


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Oktober 2017)

KnSN schrieb:


> Erinnere mich nicht mehr an alles: Die Romantik ist lediglich ein Schatten ihrer selbst, die Charaktere sind zu konservativ gestrickt; "Was will man schon von Landeiern erwarten?", und die Handlung ist zu langatmig und zu monoton! Ich kann Deinen Eindruck nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn Du wegen so etwas schon angeturnt bist, was passiert dann erst, sobald Du einen richtigen Kracher zu Gesicht bekommst, allen voran Golden Time (s. verlinkten Listen)?



Genau das ist ja das gute daran, du bist mit der Story nicht gleich fertig, es zeigt eben viele Details statt nur die wichtigsten Dinge der Story. Und welche verlinkte Liste meinst du?


----------



## KnSN (22. Oktober 2017)

Ich werde mir "Orange" nochmals vornehmen - mit so Titel wie "Dagashi Kashi" sind noch so einige Animes auf Hold, obwohl "Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!" schon eher am Abschluss steht. 

Mit Listen meine ich die in dem Beitrag zuvor verlinkten: 
Mitglied: KnSNaru 
NaruNarusegawa's Anime List - MyAnimeList.net 

Orientieren wir uns an AniSearch: "Die in blau markierten Titel" sind vollständig vorhanden und vollständig abgeschlossen - teils mehrfals angeschaut, im Falle von Love Hina bis zu 10-mal. "Die in grün markierten Titel" sind vollständig vorhanden, jedoch noch nicht angeschaut, bis auf die Titel, welche von mir schon eine Bewertung erhalten haben - die Details zum Fortschritt sind unter "Notizen" des jeweiligen Titels vermerkt. Diejenigen Titel, die AniSearch noch nicht führt (Gelegentlich schaue ich, ob sich seither etwas getan hat - MyAnimeList führt sie im Zweifel.), zumeist Specials und OVAs, sind dort auch notiert, ebenso mit einem Fortschritt, wenn es denn einen gibt. "Die in orange markierten Titel" sind unvollständig vorhanden, sie besitzen im Normalfall keinen Fortschritt, es sei denn, sie verfügen über eine Bewertung. Die Ausnahmen sind "Princess Lover!: Picture Drama" und "Ichigo 100% (2005)". 

Meitantei Conan ist weiterhin fortlaufend, deshalb hat dieser Anime keinen Abschluss. 

Vor paar Monaten hat sich 'ne Festplatte verabschiedet, worauf einige Titel sind, diese ich zu Teilen neu besorgt habe, "Itsudatte My Santa! (2005)" ist darunter und somit weg, zumindest temporär, aber der Großteil fehlt: Nichts so tragisch, das Problem ist die Steuerelektronik, sie zickte schon lange davor, sehr schwache Leisutng, nur noch per USB-Leistung stabil betreibbar gewesen. Bei Gelegenheit besorge ich mir die Platine neu - ich habe nur gerade keinen passenden Torx zur Hand. Diejenigen Titel stehen nun vollständig in den Listen, obwohl sie mehr oder weniger fehlen.  Zu 4. Episode von "Ichigo 100% (2005)" - die OVAs - habe ich noch die Raw und den EngSub mit unvollständiger Übersetzung auf diesem Datenträger liegen. Ich hätte den Anime damals abschließen sollen ... 

Im Übrigen trichtert es mir bis heute nicht ein, weshalb so Titel wie "To Aru Kagaku no Railgun" sowie "To Aru Majutsu no Index", "Itazura na Kiss", "Bokura ga Ita", "ef - a fairy tale of the two.", "Golden Time", "Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun"bis zum heutigen Tag im deutschsprachigen Raum noch nicht lizenziert sind. "Akagami no Shirayuki-hime" ist immerhin fürs kommende Jahr von KSM angekündigt. "B Gata H Kei" und "Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imouto ga Iru!" fallen womöglich wegen *ihren obszönen Inhalten* flach. xD


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Oktober 2017)

Habe mir mal die erste Folge von Golden Time angeschaut und ganz ehrlich, diese übertrieben Reaktionen von dem Herr der da als er über das Mädchen redet die ihn immer wieder herumkommandieren soll, nerven einfach! Der Typ schreit einfach mal so in der Klasse herum und keiner reagiert, ausserdem sind solche übertriebenen Reaktionen nicht mein Geschmack und du willst mir wirklich sagen das ein Komödie, wenn es eine ist, besser als ein Drama sein soll? 

Orange ist ein Drama und das merkst du schon ganz am Anfang in den ersten 3 Episoden merkst du das schnell, es wird auch sehr schnell darüber erzählt das Naho ständig diese Briefe von ihr selbst bekommt von ihrem Ich in 10 Jahren.


----------



## KnSN (22. Oktober 2017)

Der Ersteindruck kann täuschen, dennoch finde ich mich mit Deiner zu exaltiert dargestellten Kritik um jenen Charakter ab. Du stehst womöglich mehr auf den antiquierten Typus. Nicht ein jeder Charakter gefällt jedweden Zuschauer - ich kann die Tsundere nicht ausstehen! Ich mag sie aber gerne in einem Anime sehen, sozusagen als typischer Stereotyp zu einer runden Abwechslung. Die Zuschauer sind verschieden; - der eine lacht über den schwarzeren Humor und der andere möchte am liebsten aufstehen, um denjenigen Charakter die Fresse zu polieren. 

Golden Time beginnt mit der Comedy-Parodie um jenes Pärchen, sozusagen die Parenthese zur Nebenhandlung in die Haupthandlung, in welcher derjenige Charakter (2. männlicher Prodagonist) den Agens einleitet;  - der Patiens bildet sich aus dem Narrativ des 1. männlichen Prodagonisten. 
Die Comedy-Parodie um jenes Pärchen hält in den darauffolgenden Episoden an, sie nimmt sukzessive ab und der Ernst überschattet teils zu sehr diese anfangs doch eigentlich lustige Parenthese um jenes Zicken-Paar,  in deren die Dramaturgie um den 1. männlichen Prodagonisten und den 2. weiblichen Prodagonisten in dem Narrativ übergeht und bis zum Schluss des Animes die Oberhand behält, mit Komplikationen um den 1. weiblichen Prodagonisten. 

*Spoiler*: Ich habe auch eine Kritik vorzubringen: Das gen Abschluss dieses Animes so erhoffte Happy-End, was kurz davor sich insoweit zu entwickeln scheint und ich dennoch kurz darauf aus meinem Traum gerissen werde, gefällt mir nicht so ganz, weil ich meine, dass Nana (alias Linda) und Banri das perfekte Paar abgeben, dass sie vom Schicksal her schon seit Kindertagen für einander bestimmt sind. - Es ist unverzeihlich, dass ein Unfall aus der Oberschulzeit dieser Bestimmung im Weg gestanden hat! 
Ein alternatives Ende, siehe D.C.I.F. Da Capo If, auch wenn man sich die Einleitung dazu nicht wünscht, hätte ich mir gewünscht, eines was die beiden Seiten der Zuschauer zufriedenstellt, denn mit meiner Meinung stehe ich nicht allein da, das ist gewiss und zeigte sich auch in den Reaktionen einiger anderer Fansubber, mit denen ich über diesen Anime gesprochen hatte. 

*Ergänzung:* Ich hoffe, Du kannst die Liste so sortiert einsehen, wie ich sie sehe; ich denke, sie trifft im Kern das Kriterium, wonach Du Deine Animes wählst: 
Mitglied: KnSNaru 

Ich kann Dir vorab versprechen, dass die sentimentalan Liebesdramen wie "Nagi no Asukara" sich von der breiten Masse abheben.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Oktober 2017)

Werde mir mal ein paar ansehen aus deiner Liste, wenn wir schon über sentimentale Liebesdramen reden dann hätte ich einen Vorschlag: Kanojo to Kanojo no Neko (im Englischen: Everything Flows, She and her Cat) Recht gut und es geht um die Liebe zwischen einer jungen Dame und ihrem Kater. Falls du Katzenbesitzer bist empfehle ich dir die Katze in deiner Nähe zu haben.  Der grösste Kritikpunkt von mir an dieser Serie ist, es besteht gerade mal aus 4 Episoden, zwar wird das wichtigste erzählt aber 2 oder 3 Episoden mehr die mehr ins Detail gehen wäre nett gewesen. 

Ich gucke die meisten Animes mit der Anime GoGo App aus dem Windows Store, hat den Vorteil das ich so auch Favoriten speichern kann ohne mich registrieren zu müssen, dafür blendet die App Werbebanner unten ein aber die kannst du nach dem Starten des Videos ausblenden.


----------



## KnSN (22. Oktober 2017)

"Kanojo to Kanojo no Neko" dümpelt auf einer meiner Datenträger herum, jedoch vergeht mir das Interesse, wenn ich es mit bloß mit 4-mal 8 Minuten zu tun bekomme, in einem solch komprimierten Zeitgeschehen entwickelt sich zu wenig in der Handlung,  was die bisherigne Titel dieser Art bestätigen. Wie man meiner Liste entnimmt, so sind es ausgerechnet diejenigen Titel und spät nachgereichte OVAs, die ich noch nicht angefangen habe, weil wenn ich unerhalten werden will, dann doch bitte in mindestens in der Gesamtlänge eines Programm-Lückerbüßers, egal ob 10 -13-mal die 20-24 Minuten oder ob 18-26-mal die 10-13 Minuten, die Hauptsache ist, dass die Spielzeit von einer obligatorischen Lückerbüßer-Staffel hinkommt. Natürlich bevorzuge ich Voll-Preis-Staffeln, ergo 18-26-mal die 20-24 Minuten, denn diese unterhalten lange, bauen eine Story intensiver auf, wenngleich sie mehr Filler einbauen, sie also intensiver auf die Nebenhandlungen um die Charaktere eingehen, dafür jedoch überzeugen sie in ihrer Story, denn darin stecken die teuren Produktionen, anstatt das Durchgerassel von einem Lückenbüßer. Gucke Dir doch nur mal "Oniichan no Koto Nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!" an! Bis zum Ende der 8. Episode ein Kassenschlager, das Interesse überschlug sich beinahe, denn was geboten wird, das ist in dieser Form einzigartig, aber mit der 9. Episode geht der Anime den Bach runter, die Handlung um die Love-Story und den weiblichen Antagonisten ist vergessen und anstelle derer irgenswas schnell Zusammengewürfeltes, bloß damit der vereinbarte Programmplatz eingehalten bleibt: Die letzte Episode macht die vergeudete Spielzeit nicht wett und ein toll angefangener und sich so fortgesetzter Anime wird in den Boden gespampft! Ein Beispiel dafür, wie sehr doch die Finanzen und der Zeitdruck durch die TV-Anstalten in die Ideen und die Entscheidungen der Anime-Produktionsstudios ihren Einfluss nehmen. 

Wie Du anhand von meinen Bewertungen ersehen kannst, so schneiden die Animes besser ab, welche mehrere Episoden vorzubringne habe, ungleich ob über eine einzige oder über mehrere Staffeln. Nur wenige Animes überzeugen mich mit einer geringen Spielzeit. Natürlich ist eine lange Spielzeit nicht unbedingt gut für die Gesamtbewertung, denn wie schon von mir angemerkt worden ist, so genügen die Parts um die jeweiligen Akteure und irgendwelchen Fillern, zumeist sogar fern von der Handlung, damit das Barometer sinkt, aber in der Summer tendieren die Animes dazu, ihre schlechten Seiten durch viele gute wett zu machen, wenngleich das Barometer gen Ende eines Animes oftmals sinkt, denn der Anfang von solch einem ist zumeist der beste Teil. Es gibt Ausnahmen, "Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate" ist ein solcher, der mittendrin einbricht, aber gen Ende die Spannung nochmals hochfährt. 

Im Übrigen wollte ich Dir noch "Glasslip" vorschlagen, dieser passt denke ich in Dein bevorzugtes Schema. ^^


----------



## BL4CK_92 (24. Oktober 2017)

Food Wars S03 einfach noch besser als die Staffeln davor. Ein Traum <3


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Oktober 2017)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Food Wars S03 einfach noch besser als die Staffeln davor. Ein Traum <3


Food Wars habe ich als Manga da und finde es richtig gut  den Anime habe ich auch auf Crunchyroll geschaut und gefällt mir auch gut, hast du den Manga der übrigens Rezepte enthält auch gelesen?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (24. Oktober 2017)

Ohh wenn da Rezept drin sind, muss ich direkt in den Comicladen meines vertrauens. [emoji44][emoji44]

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Oktober 2017)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Ohh wenn da Rezept drin sind, muss ich direkt in den Comicladen meines vertrauens. http://emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji44.pnghttp://emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji44.png
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk



In Band 3:



Spoiler



-Würzig gegrilltes Hühnchenfleisch mit grüner sauce
- Okakiage nach Art des Yukihira mit flockiger sauce aus Pfeffersprossen



Mal als Beispiel, in den Spoiler gepackt falls du dich lieber überraschen lassen willst.


----------



## Leob12 (25. Oktober 2017)

KnSN schrieb:


> Ich werde mir "Orange" nochmals vornehmen - mit so Titel wie "Dagashi Kashi" sind noch so einige Animes auf Hold, obwohl "Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!" schon eher am Abschluss steht.


Dagashio Kashi war zwar in Ordnung, aber nach 7 Episoden oder so habe ich schlicht das Interesse verloren.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (25. Oktober 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Dagashio Kashi war zwar in Ordnung, aber nach 7 Episoden oder so habe ich schlicht das Interesse verloren.


Ich gebe zu das es eventuell längen hat. Aber fand es sehr witzig und es geht um Süßigkeiten [emoji2]. 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamer090 (10. November 2017)

Hat jemand Death Parade schon mal geschaut? Wie ist der so? Bin eigentlich nur wegen diesem Song so interessiert daran, wenn der Anime genau so gut wie dieser Song ist dann muss ich ihn gucken  



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ewBOcdz29Sw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (11. November 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Death Parade schon mal geschaut? Wie ist der so? Bin eigentlich nur wegen diesem Song so interessiert daran, wenn der Anime genau so gut wie dieser Song ist dann muss ich ihn gucken
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mir hat er gut gefallen, kann ihn nur empfehlen  am Anfang dachte ich, es ginge richtung Splatter, war aber nicht der Fall.


----------



## efdev (11. November 2017)

Death Parade ist ein sehr interessanter Anime


----------



## Gamer090 (11. November 2017)

Gut dann werde ich ihn mir anschauen  Zum Glück hat die app Anime Gogo ein grosses Angebot  Habe auf YT bis jetzt nur eine Folge geschaut aber das war irgendwo zwischendrin und nicht am Anfang.


----------



## Leob12 (11. November 2017)

Ich würde wenn ja eher Proxer nutzen^^

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamer090 (13. November 2017)

Habe Death Parade durch und gebe 9/10, einen Punkt gibt es Abzug weil das ganze zusammengedrückt wirkt, als ob man mehr erzählen wollte aber nur 12 Episoden hatte. Es bleibt trotzdem ein etwas anderes Anime das ich sicher mal wieder schauen werde. Schade nur das Decim weiterhin als Vermittler arbeitet, weil ich dachte das er nach der Begegnung mit ihr aufhören würde, aber das ganze geht einfach weiter.  
Klar hat er was gelernt aber es ändert nichts an dem ganzen als ob alles was geschehen ist egal ist, genau so wie bei den Gästen, es geht nur um ein Spiel um zu entscheiden was mit der Seele passiert.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. November 2017)

War schon mal jemand oder hat jemand vor auf die Dokomi in Düsseldorf nächstes zu gehen bzw war schon mal da? Ist eine Manga,Japan, Gaming Messe inkl. MaidCafe


----------



## Gripschi (15. November 2017)

Ich habe Grad Tokyo Ghoul Re 7&8 gelesen.

Nun die Story nimmt ordentlich Fahrt Auf.

Endlich weiß man mehr über den Sensenmann und den Einäugigen König.


Kann zumindest den Manga empfehlen. Der Anime hat in der 2. Staffel stark nachgelassen. Viel geändert und einige Logiklöcher eingebaut.


----------



## Leob12 (16. November 2017)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Kann zumindest den Manga empfehlen. Der Anime hat in der 2. Staffel stark nachgelassen. Viel geändert und einige Logiklöcher eingebaut.


Studio Pierrot halt^^ 

Hab gerade einen kleinen Buch/Mangaladen in der Stadt gefunden, dort hat mir der Besitzer Naruto empfohlen. Da kommen alle Bände in Sammelbänden raus. 
Band 1 (Beinhaltet die ersten 33 Kapitel) hat 704 Seiten und schließt schön mit dem Zabuza-Arc ab. Das beste daran? Kostet schlappe 5€. 
Kann ich jeden empfehlen, Naruto hatte da noch weitaus mehr Herz, die Zeichnungen waren auch weitaus besser und liebevoller und die ersten paar Arcs waren wirklich hochklassig. 
Alle weiteren Bände kosten je 10€, Band 2 ist schon draußen und hat 624 Seiten. 

Kennt noch jemand ähnliche "Projekte" von den Publishern die eine ältere Serie neu und verbilligt rausbringen? 
Bei Berserk hat man es auch gemacht. 
Bleach wäre für mich interessant, einfach weil der Artstyle von Kubo derart stark ist.


----------



## Gripschi (16. November 2017)

Hmh. Klingt Interessant. Aber ich will demnächst meine Manga Sammlung verkleinern.

Bis auf Tokyo Ghoul, AoT, X und Berserk les ich den Rest nicht aktiv genug um es zu behalten.


----------



## KnSN (16. November 2017)

KAZÉ Deutschland hat vorerst insgesamt sechs DVD-Boxen zu Detektiv Conan angekündigt, die ersten drei DVD-Boxen zur 1. Staffel mit den Episoden 001-102 (nach deutscher Zählweise) sind veröffentlicht worden. Folglich resultieren die verbleibenden, noch nicht offiziell vorgestellten drei DVD-Boxen in der 2. Staffel mit den Episoden 103-182 (nach deutscher Zählweise). Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass KAZÉ Deutschland ebenso die 3. Staffel mit den Episoden 183-253 und die 4. Staffel mit den Episoden 254-333 (nach deutscher Zählweise / gesamt 308 Episoden nach japanischer Zählweise) in Planung ist.


----------



## Gripschi (16. November 2017)

Der einzige Anime den mein Vater gern guckt.  

Mal sehen was sie dafür haben wollen.


----------



## KnSN (16. November 2017)

Ich kenne so viele Animes und mag so viele, dass ich mich gar nicht auf einen einzigen entscheiden kann, aber gweiss ist, dass "Love Hina", "Itazura na Kiss", "Suzuka", "Golden Time", "Bokura ga Ita", "Akagami no Shirayuki-hime" und "Hana yori Dango" gleichermaßen ganz hoch im Kurs stehen, müsse ich mich für einen bestimmten entscheiden. 

Demnächst widme ich mich "Watashi ga Motete Dou Sunda": Ich bin schon ganz gespannt darauf, ob das Cover, der Titel und die vielversprechenden Charaktere das wiederspiegeln, worauf ich seit langem hoffe, setze ich dieses Setting mit ähnlichen Animes gleich, die nun schon in mindestens auf bis zu einem Jahrzehnt zurückgehen. 
In den letzten 2, 3 Jahren hat mich kaum etwas inspiriert, einige wenige Titel hinterließen seitens ihrem Cover  einen vielversprechenden Eindruck, sogar "Dagashi Kashi", doch letztendlich steckt Ernüchterung und Konsternierung dahinter. 

Mir gefällt das Klischee nicht, zu jenem sich die LoveComs und Roms seit dem letzten halben Jahrzehnt entwickelt haben, es ist bloß noch Plunder, mit einigen wenigen Ausnahmen. 
Unter den ernsthaften Roms sind mir in den letzten Jahren vielmehr die Movies positiv im Gedächtnis verblieben, darunter "Kokoro ga Sakebitagatterunda.", "Umi ga Kikoeru" und "Mimi o Sumaseba". 
Damals sind die Anime-Staffeln viel ernsthafter produziert worden, ganz gleich ob "Air", "Kanon" oder "H2O: Footprints in the Sand". 
Ich wünsche mir die "To Heat"/"Da Capo"/"Tokimeki Memorial: Only Love"/"Futakoi"-Epoche zurück - die Mischung stimmt, die Charaktere, die Beziehungen und die typische Old-School-Story rundet dies perfekt ab.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. November 2017)

gönn dir mal white album 2. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## KnSN (16. November 2017)

Ich hatte meine Anime-Listen mehrmals verlinkt: "White Album" ist ein alter Hut, den kann ein Fanatiker von solchem Genre nicht "nicht kennen"! Bewertung 7/10. "White Album 2" ist bei Episode 8 gedroppt, Bewertung vorübergehend auf 8/10. 

Mitglied: KnSNaru 
NaruNarusegawa's Anime List - MyAnimeList.net 

Ich muss zwei HDDs instandsetzen -Steuerelektronik ausgefallen, zahlreiche Animes temporär verloren!


----------



## Gamer090 (16. November 2017)

KnSN schrieb:


> KAZÉ Deutschland hat vorerst insgesamt sechs DVD-Boxen zu Detektiv Conan angekündigt, die ersten drei DVD-Boxen zur 1. Staffel mit den Episoden 001-102 (nach deutscher Zählweise) sind veröffentlicht worden. Folglich resultieren die verbleibenden, noch nicht offiziell vorgestellten drei DVD-Boxen in der 2. Staffel mit den Episoden 103-182 (nach deutscher Zählweise). Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass KAZÉ Deutschland ebenso die 3. Staffel mit den Episoden 183-253 und die 4. Staffel mit den Episoden 254-333 (nach deutscher Zählweise / gesamt 308 Episoden nach japanischer Zählweise) in Planung ist.



Vielen Dank für die Info  Es gibt aber schon die Episoden als DVD  Dieser Schweizer Händler dürfte nicht der einzige sein oder?  Auch Osiander,


----------



## KnSN (16. November 2017)

Ja, das sind jeweils die Boxen 1 und 3. Über Amazon sind alle drei Boxen erhältlich. Die übrigen drei Boxen sind bisher nur als Ankündigung bekannt, wann sie erscheinen ist unbekannt. 

Ich hatte damals die gesamten drei DVD-Boxen von m4e gehabt. Die DVDs sind schreckliche Teile gewesen, weil sie geradezu nur das Konglomerat aus billiger Chemie sind, eine seitens m4e durchweg billig eingekaufte Produktion, denn sie liefen in kaum einem Marken-DVD-Player vernünftig, einzig die Low-Budget-Teile mit ihren Disk zerstörenden, übertriebenen Laserstärken vollbrachten es, sie ansatzweise gescheiht wieder zu geben, doch mit deren Ohrkrebs-Klangqualität kann man sich das Anschauen darüber schenken! Diejenigen 9 DVDs jagte ich durch DVD Shrink und danach wanderten sie in ein A&V! DVDs von fernab der Produktion der Mitsubishi Chemical Corporation und der Matsushita Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. sind sowieso durchweg Plunder! m4e hat an der falschen Stelle gespart!


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. November 2017)

Kauf mir meine Blus mittlerweile alle in UK, da bekommt man Complete Series (also die ganze Staffel auf einmal) hinterhergeworfen.


----------



## KnSN (21. November 2017)

Ich bin derweil "Gamers!" am Anschauen! Die Vorabbewertung ist 9/10 nach drei Episoden. Ein seit langer Zeit wirklich prächtiger Anime so im Stile von Nisekoi!


----------



## Leob12 (22. November 2017)

KnSN schrieb:


> Ich bin derweil "Gamers!" am Anschauen! Die Vorabbewertung ist 9/10 nach drei Episoden. Ein seit langer Zeit wirklich prächtiger Anime so im Stile von Nisekoi!


Wobei die zweite Staffel bei Nisekoi gemessen am Vorgänger recht mies war. 
Die erste Staffel war für mich eine der besten RomComs die ich gesehen habe (ich aber nicht mein Genre).


----------



## KnSN (22. November 2017)

@Leob12 

Stimmt! Wobei der Comedy-Faktor nicht schlechter geworden ist. Dass die Story weder reift und sie noch einen Wendepunkt findet ist die eigentliche Enttäuschung! Das ist aber bestimmt dadurch begründet, weil diese 2. Staffel nur halb so viele Episoden mit sich bringt und die Zielrichtung des Studios vielmehr nicht erfüllt worden ist, womöglich abermals wegen Kürzungen der finanziellen Mittel. Somit ist die 2. Staffel lediglich wie ein Lückenbüßer zu erachten.


----------



## Leob12 (22. November 2017)

KnSN schrieb:


> @Leob12
> 
> Stimmt! Wobei der Comedy-Faktor nicht schlechter geworden ist. Dass die Story weder reift und sie noch einen Wendepunkt findet ist die eigentliche Enttäuschung! Das ist aber bestimmt dadurch begründet, weil diese 2. Staffel nur halb so viele Episoden mit sich bringt und die Zielrichtung des Studios vielmehr nicht erfüllt worden ist, womöglich abermals wegen Kürzungen der finanziellen Mittel. Somit ist die 2. Staffel lediglich wie ein Lückenbüßer zu erachten.



Aber durch den nicht existenten Story-Fortschritt (oder ganz minimal) fühlte sich auch die Comedy "leerer" an. Es fühlte sich stark nach Filler an und da waren definitiv auch Filler dabei. Und gegen Filler bin ich seit Naruto höchst allergisch, auch weil es ganz wenige gute Filper gibt. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gripschi (4. Dezember 2017)

Soda, da ich dabei bin meine Etage aufzuräumen, hab ich Mal meine Animes und Mangas sortiert und aussortiert. (Teil landet bald im MP).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leob12 (5. Dezember 2017)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Soda, da ich dabei bin meine Etage aufzuräumen, hab ich Mal meine Animes und Mangas sortiert und aussortiert. (Teil landet bald im MP).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man erkennt halt leider wenig^^ 
Attack on Titan sowie Tokyo Ghoul kenne ich, die stehen selbst bei mir im Regal.


----------



## Gripschi (5. Dezember 2017)

Ohha, das hab ich nicht gemerkt.

Werd nochmal ein ordentliches machen.

Die Bücher mit der Staute sind aber keine Animes. Die sind da aus ästhetischen Gründen


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Dezember 2017)

Um mal das ganze bisserl zu hijacken, durch den guten Doctor (Kopie) bin ich auf das Original (Korea) gestoßen und dadurch schau ich mir momentan bisserl mehr Live Action Zeugs an...

An japanischem kann ich nur Doctor X und Nigeru wa Haji da ga Yaku ni Tatsu (scheint Manga Basis zu haben) und Kahogo no Kahoko empfehlen.

Doctor X ist 'ne völlig over the Top Arzt Serie, quasi 'ne japanische Version von Dr. House, nur halt mit 'nem Mädel im OP.
Sehr unterhaltsam. 

Nigeru wa Haji da ga Yaku ni Tatsu ist 'ne schöne Rom Com mit Yui Aragaki und Gen Hoshino, die beide das ganze richtig gut umsetzen. Gerade Gen Hoshino als "der Nerd" ist sehr gut.

Und Kahogo no Kahoko ist halt die gut behütete Kahoko, die jemanden trifft, der ihr erst mal den Marsch bläst. Bisserl tränen/drama zwischendurch aber auch sehr empfehlenswert.

"Good Doctor" ist an sich auch ganz nett, nur die Länge der Episode macht das ganze manchmal etwas arg anstrengend. Da empfehle ich einfach zwischen drin 'ne Pause zu machen und maximal eine Folge zu schauen, maximal 2. 
Die US-Amerikanische Kopie ist mehr so eine Happy-Go-Lucky Version vom Original, bei dem der Main Char der Kopie nicht so Autistisch wie die Kopie ist. Und die Kopie ist wesentlich dramatischer.  Und dadurch IMO deutlich besser. Und 15-20min länger. Dadurch aber auch bisserl anstrengender.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. Dezember 2017)

Working! Wird auch mit jedem re-watch besser.


Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (9. Dezember 2017)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Working! Wird auch mit jedem re-watch besser.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk



steht schon länger auf meiner Watchlist, aktuell sitze ich bei Magi: Labyrinth of Magic.


----------



## Atma (24. Dezember 2017)

Kimi no Na wa oder auch Your Name ist ab sofort bei Amazon und wahrscheinlich auch anderen Shops vorbestellbar. Release ist am 18. Mai 2018

Limited Collector's Edition Blu-ray: Your Name. - Gestern, heute und fur immer - Limited Collector's Edition Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Makoto Shinkai: DVD & Blu-ray
Standard Edition Blu-ray: Your Name. - Gestern, heute und fur immer Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Makoto Shinkai: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Dezember 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Nachricht  Werde es mir vorbestellen


----------



## Leob12 (25. Dezember 2017)

Atma schrieb:


> Kimi no Na wa oder auch Your Name ist ab sofort bei Amazon und wahrscheinlich auch anderen Shops vorbestellbar. Release ist am 18. Mai 2018
> 
> Limited Collector's Edition Blu-ray: Your Name. - Gestern, heute und fur immer - Limited Collector's Edition Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Makoto Shinkai: DVD & Blu-ray
> Standard Edition Blu-ray: Your Name. - Gestern, heute und fur immer Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Makoto Shinkai: DVD & Blu-ray


73€ ist verdammt viel Asche für einen Film. Mal sehen, vorbestellt wird nix. Es steht zwar Universum Anime dahinter, aber 73€ ist mir doch zu viel. 
Nachdem ich mit der Resurrection F - CE etwas ins Klo gegriffen habe bin ich vorsichtiger.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Dezember 2017)

Den Film kannst du bereits schauen mit AnimeGoGo oder anderen Diensten, vielleicht überzeugt es dich so und Amazon ist sicher nicht der einzige Händler.


----------



## soth (25. Dezember 2017)

Der Film kostet ja "nur" 30 €, lediglich die Collectors Edition kostet 73 €.
In England kostet sie 13 Pfund ...


----------



## Leob12 (25. Dezember 2017)

soth schrieb:


> Der Film kostet ja "nur" 30 €, lediglich die Collectors Edition kostet 73 €.
> In England kostet sie 13 Pfund ...


Jo, ich weiß, 73€ sind mir zu viel um so etwas vorzubestellen. 
Den Film sehe ich sowieso im Kino 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taonris (26. Dezember 2017)

Atma schrieb:


> Kimi no Na wa oder auch Your Name ist ab sofort bei Amazon und wahrscheinlich auch anderen Shops vorbestellbar. Release ist am 18. Mai 2018
> 
> Limited Collector's Edition Blu-ray: Your Name. - Gestern, heute und fur immer - Limited Collector's Edition Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Makoto Shinkai: DVD & Blu-ray
> Standard Edition Blu-ray: Your Name. - Gestern, heute und fur immer Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Makoto Shinkai: DVD & Blu-ray



Universum kann man schon unterstützen, wär der Release von Kaze würde ich nicht einmal fünf Euro zahlen.

Hab mir seit Jahren auch wieder einmal mit Steins Gate (US-Import liegt bei mir seit Jahren rum) einen neuen Anime angeschaut, bin erst bei der Hälfte aber absolut begeistert.


----------



## Atma (28. Dezember 2017)

marluk0205 schrieb:


> Universum kann man schon unterstützen, *wär der Release von Kaze würde ich nicht einmal fünf Euro zahlen.*


Ah ja, und warum nicht mal 5 EUR? Kaze ist einer der besten Publisher in Deutschland. Accel World, Triage X, Another, Attack on Titan, Strike the Blood, The Empire of Corpses oder Corpse Party. Alles einwandfreie Veröffentlichungen mit sehr guten Subs in jeder Hinsicht (Rechtschreibung, Grammatik, Formulierung und Gestaltung), was mir als ausschließlicher OmU Gucker sehr wichtig ist. Auch die Preise sind nicht zu abgehoben. Da verzeiht man auch die ein oder andere Verschiebung.


----------



## Leob12 (29. Dezember 2017)

Es gibt halt Leute die nicht ausschließlich OmU ansehen. 
Die Snychro ist teilweise lieblos, und die Collector's Edition war bein Resurrection F ziemlich dürftig. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gripschi (29. Dezember 2017)

OmU vermeide ich wie der Teufel die Kirche zu kaufen.

Ich bevorzuge wenn ich es kaufe einen guten Dub in Englisch meist.

Deutsche Syncros sind oft schlecht. Leider wahr....
__

Hat Kaze nicht Sword Art Online published in DE?

Das war einer der schlechteten Subs die ich je sah.

Hab ihn dann auf Deutsch geschaut da es überhaupt nicht ging.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (29. Dezember 2017)

Wie kann man Anime nur gedubbt gucken [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (29. Dezember 2017)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Wie kann man Anime nur gedubbt gucken [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


Indem der englische/deutsche Dub besser ist? 
Ich kenne zwar wenige Beispiele, aber es gibt sie. 

Dragon Ball ist in Englisch/Deutsch weitaus besser als mit O-Ton.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gripschi (29. Dezember 2017)

Oh es gibt sehr gute Dubs.

Und ich kann ihn mehr genießen wenn ich verstehe was gesagt wird.

Gute Dubs in Eng: AoT, Railgun,  Knights of Sidonia, Seven Deadly Sins, Evangelion (Deutsch auch), Kill la Kill

Gibt mehr als genug.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. Dezember 2017)

Vermutlich wie immer Geschmackssache, aber mir hat noch kein Anime mit Dub besser gefallen.

Hoffe aber natürlich das die Qualität der Synchronisation im Bereich Anime noch etwas besser wird. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gripschi (30. Dezember 2017)

Natürlich ist es Geschmackssache. Und dieses ganze "Gehate" geht mir rießig auf den Keks.

Und deine Aussage: Wie kann man Anime nur gedubbt gucken?

Find ich vollkommen daneben und auch Abwertend. Den Geschmack ist nunmal Unterschiedlich.

Ich verbiete dir auch nicht das die Subs besser gefallen. Ja ich stell es nicht Mal in Frage. Es ist mir egal.

Nur kann ich diese Pauschalen Aussagen nicht ab.
___

Die Eng Dubs sind idr sehr gut. Im Deutschen ist es Teils schlecht. Da besteht noch Bedarf.

Aber aufgrund der Hohen Preise, entsteht auch nicht unbedingt eine Große Nachfrage.

Bisschen wie ein Kreislauf.


----------



## Taonris (30. Dezember 2017)

Atma schrieb:


> Ah ja, und warum nicht mal 5 EUR? Kaze ist einer der besten Publisher in Deutschland. Accel World, Triage X, Another, Attack on Titan, Strike the Blood, The Empire of Corpses oder Corpse Party. Alles einwandfreie Veröffentlichungen mit sehr guten Subs in jeder Hinsicht (Rechtschreibung, Grammatik, Formulierung und Gestaltung), was mir als ausschließlicher OmU Gucker sehr wichtig ist. Auch die Preise sind nicht zu abgehoben. Da verzeiht man auch die ein oder andere Verschiebung.



Ich verfolge Kaze kaum noch nachdem was sie mit DBZ, One Piece usw verbrochen haben deshalb beziehe ich mich hier auf das was sie damals fabriziert haben:

- bewusst Fans angelogen was Synchro und die Uncut-Fassung betrifft
- fehlerhafte Discs wurden nicht ausgetauscht sind noch immer im Umlauf
- bei den genannten Releases wird weltweit das schlechteste Material geboten (alte TV-Bänder), man weigert sich neues Material aus Japan zu lizenzieren
- kein O-Ton

ich könnte noch ein paar Dinge auflisten bspw hör ich immer wieder das es auch bei neuen Releases massive Probleme mit der Bildqualität gibt. Ich importier wenn ich mir Animes hole fast immer aus UK/USA da das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis dort stimmt und die meisten Animes nach einiger Zeit in günstigen Spar-Releases angeboten werden. Detektiv Conan war eine Serie aus meiner Kindheit, deswegen würde ich mir die auch gern holen und die VÖ gefällt mir von der Aufmachung auch ganz gut, aber hier wieder nur die alte TV-Master auf eine DVD zu klatschen ohne O-Ton und ohne neues Material aus Japan zu holen ist einfach eine Frechheit.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. Dezember 2017)

Ich wäre halt bereit viel Geld für BluRays auszugeben, aber wie oben schon festgestellt ist es halt ein Teufelskreis. Weil 40 Euro für ne wenn man Glück hat 1080p oder 900p Abtastung, leblosen, schlecht angepassten Untertitel und mit etwas Glück okayen Stereosound sehe ich einfach nicht ein.
Damit wird kein Geld für besser Synchros bereitgestellt und so weiter.



Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atma (30. Dezember 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Es gibt halt Leute die nicht ausschließlich OmU ansehen.
> Die Snychro ist teilweise lieblos, und die Collector's Edition war bein Resurrection F ziemlich dürftig.


A Silent Voice habe ich mir im Kino gezwungenermaßen mit Ger Dub angeschaut, die war weit entfernt von lieblos. Sag mir außerdem einen Anime, bei dem die Collector's Edition wirklich gut war. Es läuft doch immer auf die üblichen Beilagen wie Poster oder Postkarten hinaus, ganz selten gibt's mal den OST, einen Teil davon, eine kleine Plüschfigur oder ein Artbook dazu. Der Markt hier in DE ist viel zu klein, als das sich extravagante Collector's Editionen lohnen.



Gripschi schrieb:


> OmU vermeide ich wie der Teufel die Kirche zu kaufen.
> 
> Ich bevorzuge wenn ich es kaufe einen guten Dub in Englisch meist.


Wieso die Abneigung gegen Subs? Im Gegenzug schaust du dir lieber die vergewaltigte Version mit Eng Dub an ... WTH? Gerade weiblichen Chars werden immer viel zu alt klingende Stimmen verpasst, ein absolutes No-Go.



> Hat Kaze nicht Sword Art Online published in DE?


Nein, die SAO Lizenz hat Peppermint.



marluk0205 schrieb:


> Ich verfolge Kaze kaum noch nachdem was sie mit DBZ, One Piece usw verbrochen haben deshalb beziehe ich mich hier auf das was sie damals fabriziert haben:
> 
> - bewusst Fans angelogen was Synchro und die Uncut-Fassung betrifft
> - fehlerhafte Discs wurden nicht ausgetauscht sind noch immer im Umlauf
> ...


Zu den aufgezählten Punkten kann ich nichts sagen, Endlos-Animes interessieren mich nicht. Der fett markierte Satz entspricht aber ganz sicher nicht der Wahrheit. Die Titel die ich aufgezählt habe (AoT, Accel World, Strike the Blood, Corpse Party, Another, Triage X, The Empire of Corpses usw.) stehen alle bei mir im Regal. Die Releases sind 1a, nirgends gibt es Probleme bei der Bildqualität.



BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Ich wäre halt bereit viel Geld für BluRays auszugeben, aber wie oben schon festgestellt ist es halt ein Teufelskreis. Weil 40 Euro für ne wenn man Glück hat 1080p oder 900p Abtastung, leblosen, schlecht angepassten Untertitel und mit etwas Glück okayen Stereosound sehe ich einfach nicht ein.
> Damit wird kein Geld für besser Synchros bereitgestellt und so weiter.


Aktuelle Serien/Filme kommen ausnahmslos in 1080p auf BD, da gibt es kein "wenn man Glück hat mit 900p Abtastung". Und bitte definiere leblose, schlecht angepasste Untertitel. Ich war lange im Bereich der Fansubs aktiv und was man da sowohl von englischen oder anderen deutschen Gruppen zu Gesicht bekam, ließ einem manchmal den Glauben an die Menschheit verlieren.


----------



## Gripschi (30. Dezember 2017)

Eins vergisst auch du Atma: Jeder hat andren Geschmack.
__

Ich höre mir den entsprechenden Dub Vorher an. Dann entscheide Ich.

Die Stimmwahl ist nicht immer perfekt, klar, auch nicht bei dem Original.

Nur kann ich Film/Serie mit Subs einfach nicht richtig genießen. Das ständige Lesen und auch die Subs an sich empfinde ich als störend.

Natürlich schau ich auch vieles mit Sub. Aber kaufen würde ich ehr selten.

Im Eng gibt es aber wirklich gute Dubs.  
__

Die Subs von SaO waren aber eine Katastrophe. Da war die Deutsche Syncro besser zu ertragen.
___

Auf Deutsch gibt es mmn wenig gute Dubs. Meist ältere Serien.
Mir sind aber im Schnitt gut 100€ für eine Serie einfach zu teuer bei oft Mittelmäßiger Qualität


----------



## soth (30. Dezember 2017)

Atma schrieb:


> Aktuelle Serien/Filme kommen ausnahmslos in 1080p auf BD, da gibt es kein "wenn man Glück hat mit 900p Abtastung".


Die Frage ist ja wie das Material abgetastet wird und ob die maximale Bitrate der Blu-Ray ausreicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blu-Ray vs. Stream


Übersetzungen vermeide ich auch wo es nur geht, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Lieber ein Untertitel in Originalsprache oder Übersetzung.


----------



## Atma (30. Dezember 2017)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Eins vergisst auch du Atma: Jeder hat andren Geschmack.


Das vergesse ich schon nicht. Aber gerade die englischen Synchros so über den Klee zu loben, wenn selbst gebürtige Amerikaner/Briten oft einen großen Bogen in Spielen oder Serien darum machen, lässt mich schon etwas schmunzeln.



soth schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja wie das Material abgetastet wird und ob die maximale Bitrate der Blu-Ray ausreicht


BDs liefern eine Bitrate bis zu 40 Mbps, so viel werden Animes selbst in Lichtjahren nicht benötigen. Verglichen mit realen Produktionen haben Animes *sehr* wenig Bildinformationen.


----------



## Taonris (30. Dezember 2017)

@Atma

Hab jetzt einen der ersten Threads im Kaze Forum aufgemacht und lese folgendes zum letzten Detektiv Conan Film:

"Wer auch immer den Pressen hat lassen,er hat eindeutig Fehler gemacht, Regenbogenförmiges Banding/Flächenbildung bis zum geht nicht mehr,und dazu immer wieder Japanische Laute und sogar ein japanisches Wort in der Deutschen Synchronisation. Also Qualitätstechnisch eindeutig eine eurer Schlechtesten Produktionen,selbst Steins;Gate von einem anderen Publisher war besser.Dabei läßt sich die Flächenbildung doch einfach mit einem Bildrauschenfilter/Grainfilter entgegenwirkung,ich verstehe nicht warum das nicht gemacht wird. "

Dazu weitere Kommentare zu diversen Audioproblemen.

Quelle: Detektiv Conan - Filme [DVD & Blu-Ray] - Teilweise AoD - Seite 12


----------



## soth (30. Dezember 2017)

50 sind es, wenn mich meine Erinnerung nicht trügt und es reicht im genannten Beispiel z.B. nicht. Auf der Blu-Ray hat die Kompression massiv Grain herausgebügelt.
Diff.pics - Untitled


----------



## Atma (30. Dezember 2017)

marluk0205 schrieb:


> @Atma
> 
> Hab jetzt einen der ersten Threads im Kaze Forum aufgemacht und lese folgendes zum letzten Detektiv Conan Film:


Ich würde auch verzweifelt jedes Haar in der Suppe suchen nur um recht zu haben . Schon merkwürdig, dass von den angeblichen Problemen beim 20. Film niemand sonst in den Bewertungen bei Amazon oder woanders berichtet. Es kann sich um einen simplen Pressfehler bei der Disc handeln, genauso kann das Problem auf Seiten der Verbraucher sitzen.



soth schrieb:


> 50 sind es, wenn mich meine Erinnerung nicht trügt und es reicht im genannten Beispiel z.B. nicht. Auf der Blu-Ray hat die Kompression massiv Grain herausgebügelt.
> Diff.pics - Untitled


Gemäß der offiziellen Specs der Blu-ray Disc Association sind es 40 Mbps. Und doch 40 reichen mehr als locker, Grain gibt es im heutigen digitalen Zeitalter nicht. Und wenn doch, dann wird das gezielt als Stilmittel eingesetzt. Ansonsten ist Grain nur bei alten Produktionen vor der Digital-Ära zu finden. Selbst dann ist die Bitrate aber wie gesagt mehr als ausreichend, beschäftige dich bitte mal mit Encoding.


----------



## Gamer090 (30. Dezember 2017)

marluk0205 schrieb:


> @Atma
> 
> Hab jetzt einen der ersten Threads im Kaze Forum aufgemacht und lese folgendes zum letzten Detektiv Conan Film:
> 
> ...



Tja, ich schaue Animes immer in Japanisch mit Deutschen Untertiteln  aber die Episoden die gerade auf ProsiebenMaxx laufen, verstehe ich gut mit Deutscher Synchro. Viele Wörter werden zwar zuerst Japanisch gesprochen aber dann erklärt was es bedeutet, man kann sogar was dazu lernen


----------



## soth (30. Dezember 2017)

Stimmt 54 Mbit/s war die maximale Transferrate. 
Wie gut die 40 Mbit/s ausreichen darf jeder selbst anhand des Screenshots beurteilen.


----------



## Atma (30. Dezember 2017)

soth schrieb:


> Wie gut die 40 Mbit/s ausreichen darf jeder selbst anhand des Screenshots beurteilen.


Deine beiden Screenshots sagen rein gar nichts aus. Schau dir doch mal die alten Ghibli Produktionen mit Grain wie Nausicaä auf BD an, du wirst Bauklötze staunen ...


----------



## Gamer090 (30. Dezember 2017)

Atma schrieb:


> Deine beiden Screenshots sagen rein gar nichts aus. Schau dir doch mal die alten Ghibli Produktionen mit Grain wie Nausicaä auf BD an, du wirst Bauklötze staunen ...


Da muss ich dir zustimmen, ich schaue auf YT Videos in 2160p! und ja mein Bildschirm hat diese Auflösung, und habe eine 40Mbit Leitung, Probleme? Keine! Es braucht nicht lange um zu laden bzw lädt so schnell wie bei 1080p und ich habe auch keine Nachladeruckler.  @soth, Die 40Mbit/s sind also mehr als ausreichend für Animes. 

Gibt es eigentlich Animes die wirklich in 4K gekauft werden können und auch in der Auflösung produziert wurden?


----------



## Atma (30. Dezember 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich Animes die wirklich in 4K gekauft werden können und auch in der Auflösung produziert wurden?


Bisher gibt es nur einen einzigen: Kimi no Na wa / Your Name


----------



## soth (30. Dezember 2017)

40 MBit/s durchschnittlich sind mehr als genug für Anime, es geht rein darum Peaks abzufangen. 

@Atma
Und wer stellt das Material mit höherer Bitrate zum Vergleich? Die Blu-Ray sieht auch beileibe nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Atma (30. Dezember 2017)

soth schrieb:


> Und wer stellt das Material mit höherer Bitrate zum Vergleich?


Ich verstehe deine Frage ehrlich gesagt nicht so ganz.


----------



## soth (30. Dezember 2017)

Die Blu-Rays sieht gut aus, der Encode mit höherer Maximalbitrate allerdings besser nichts weiter wollte ich sagen.
Klar kann man jetzt hingehen und sich die Ghibli-Filme anschauen, nur mit was soll man es vergleichen?


----------



## Atma (30. Dezember 2017)

soth schrieb:


> Klar kann man jetzt hingehen und sich die Ghibli-Filme anschauen, nur mit was soll man es vergleichen?


Die alten Ghibli Filme sollen eher der Demonstration dienen, dass selbst Animes mit Grain kein Problem für die 40 Mbps einer BD sind.


----------



## soth (30. Dezember 2017)

Noch einmal, die Blu-Ray sieht nicht schlecht aus, nur das Bessere ist der Feind es Guten. Mehr Bitrate und/oder höhere Komprimierung hätte nicht geschadet und sichtbare Verbesserungen zur Folge gehabt.


----------



## Taonris (31. Dezember 2017)

soth schrieb:


> Die Blu-Rays sieht gut aus, der Encode mit höherer Maximalbitrate allerdings besser nichts weiter wollte ich sagen.
> Klar kann man jetzt hingehen und sich die Ghibli-Filme anschauen, nur mit was soll man es vergleichen?



Die meisten Animes bis 2008 (grob geschätzt) wurden digital in SD produziert, die einzige Option die man da hat für einen BR-Release ist Upscaling und eventuell irgendwelche Filter das Bild kommt trotzdem niemals an eine moderne Produktion ran die auf HD ausgelegt ist. Beispiel dafür wäre Samurai Champloo.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. Januar 2018)

So Leute, hab jetzt doch mal bisschen Dub geguckt, im speziellen Gurren Lagan.
Was soll ich sagen, ich muss gestehen das Englisch und Deutsch gar nicht ganz so schlecht waren, manchmal konnte ich es sogar getrost ignorieren.
Dennoch ist mir aufgefallen das in OV einfach die Stimmung der Charaktere besser transportiert wird.
Mal sehen, eventuell schau ich in Zukunft mal mehr gedubbt. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (9. Januar 2018)

Also ich finde einen Titel wie DBZ muss man in Deutsch oder Englisch ansehen, und sei es allein wegen der Musik von Faulconer. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Booman90 (10. Januar 2018)

Ich finde ja, dass DBZ einer der wenigen deutschen Syncros hat, die besser ist als die english oder sogar originale, mal abgesehen von der frühen Stimme von Vegeta. xD Vllt. liegts auch nur an der nostalgie.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (14. Januar 2018)

Pop Team Epic.

WTF? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Januar 2018)

Hat jemand schon mal die Gerichte aus den Animes oder Mangas nachgekocht? Ich habe zu Weihnachten ein Rezeptbuch geschenkt bekommen mit Rezepten drin aus Animes und Mangas. Werde demnächst ein paar Rezepte nachkochen und was mich wirklich wundert ist die Zutatenliste für Ramen. Das sind ein Dutzend Zutaten für ein Gericht das einfach aussieht.


----------



## Leob12 (15. Januar 2018)

Kommt halt darauf an was drinnen ist^^

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. Januar 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon mal die Gerichte aus den Animes oder Mangas nachgekocht? Ich habe zu Weihnachten ein Rezeptbuch geschenkt bekommen mit Rezepten drin aus Animes und Mangas. Werde demnächst ein paar Rezepte nachkochen und was mich wirklich wundert ist die Zutatenliste für Ramen. Das sind ein Dutzend Zutaten für ein Gericht das einfach aussieht.


Ich denke mal einige Zutaten sind für den Sud. Das ist ja nicht einfach nur Hühnerbrühe. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atma (4. Februar 2018)

Endlich ist es soweit: *Mirai Nikki ist lizenziert.*

"Mirai Nikki" erscheint bei KAZE auf Deutsch >> Anime2You - your anime-news source


----------



## Leob12 (4. Februar 2018)

Gute Idee, sehr schlechte Umsetzung. War meine erste große Enttäuschung im Anime-Bereich. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## endorph1ne (5. Februar 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Gute Idee, sehr schlechte Umsetzung. War meine erste große Enttäuschung im Anime-Bereich.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Hab nach der ersten Folge schon gewusst wie der Anime enden wird, das Ende war leider wirklich schwach
Das erste Opening war aber der hammer





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fnNHPozZcCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leob12 (5. Februar 2018)

Das Opening ist mit das Beste am Anime.
Die gesamten letzten Episoden waren komplett schwachsinnig. Zu übertrieben, voller Logiklöcher, Yuki ist ein mieser MC...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amon (12. Februar 2018)

Habe mir gerade die ersten beiden Folgen von Ajin angesehen. Weiss noch nicht was ich davon halten soll, aber der Stil gefällt mir schon mal.


----------



## Leob12 (13. Februar 2018)

Amon schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade die ersten beiden Folgen von Ajin angesehen. Weiss noch nicht was ich davon halten soll, aber der Stil gefällt mir schon mal.


Da bist du einer der wenigen. Viele hören CGI und sind sofort dagegen^^

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## soth (13. Februar 2018)

Was wohl daran liegt, dass der Einsatz von CGI in Anime meist absolut stümpferhaft ist. Houseki no Kuni hat gezeigt wie es richtig geht.


----------



## Amon (13. Februar 2018)

Sieht aber auch irgendwie nicht aus wie CGI, jedenfalls in den ersten beiden Folgen. Später mal weiter gucken was mich da noch erwartet.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (21. Februar 2018)

Also Yowamushi no Pedal gefällt mir bis jetzt wirklich gut. 
Neben DB Super und Overlord II die einzigen Serien die ich regelmäßig verfolge. Sonst noch Empfehlungen? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. März 2018)

Ich weiß ich komme brutal spät zur Party, aber nach ein paar Folgen HunterXHunter muss ich sagen, dass ich verliebt bin. Wenn das Niveau so bleibt der beste Shonen den ich kenne.

Klare Empfehlung, falls ihr ihn noch nicht gesehen habt.

Weiß eventuell jemand obs davon ne DVD bzw Blu-Ray gibt, schön mit Sammelschuber und unter 300€ Preis  ?


----------



## Leob12 (15. März 2018)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ich komme brutal spät zur Party, aber nach ein paar Folgen HunterXHunter muss ich sagen, dass ich verliebt bin. Wenn das Niveau so bleibt der beste Shonen den ich kenne.
> 
> Klare Empfehlung, falls ihr ihn noch nicht gesehen habt.
> 
> Weiß eventuell jemand obs davon ne DVD bzw Blu-Ray gibt, schön mit Sammelschuber und unter 300€ Preis  ?



Niveau wird besser, ganz eindeutig besser^^


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. März 2018)

Also scheinbar bringt KSM Mitte dieses Jahres HxH als Blu-Ray raus. In Volumes. Ich hoffe das sind Arc Volumes. Sonst wird es sehr teuer .


----------



## efdev (16. März 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Also Yowamushi no Pedal gefällt mir bis jetzt wirklich gut.
> Neben DB Super und Overlord II die einzigen Serien die ich regelmäßig verfolge. Sonst noch Empfehlungen?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Hitori no Shita 
Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku

Sind die Einzigen die ich noch aktiv jede Woche schaue, ansonsten hatte ich in Grancrest Senki, Toji no Miko und Beatless reingeschaut aber bei ersterem lese ich den Manga weiter und der Rest ist irgendwie untergegangen. 
Allgemein hab ich diese Season nicht viel Glück gehabt war nicht wirklich was für mich dabei wobei Citrus noch gut sein soll


----------



## Leob12 (16. März 2018)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Also scheinbar bringt KSM Mitte dieses Jahres HxH als Blu-Ray raus. In Volumes. Ich hoffe das sind Arc Volumes. Sonst wird es sehr teuer .



Ich wüsste nicht warum ich es auf Deutsch ansehen soll^^ 
Aber ja, 147 Episoden werden definitiv ne Stange Geld kosten. Du kannst ja mal mit Naruto, OP oder DB vergleichen was die so im Schnitt kosten.


----------



## Taonris (17. März 2018)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Also scheinbar bringt KSM Mitte dieses Jahres HxH als Blu-Ray raus. In Volumes. Ich hoffe das sind Arc Volumes. Sonst wird es sehr teuer .



Alternative wäre der US-Import dort zahlst du für 13 Episoden 20$.


----------



## Leob12 (25. März 2018)

Bin jetzt mit Akatsuki no Yona durch, überraschend guter Anime, nette Charaktere. Wer auf Adventure steht ist da definitiv richtig. Und auch mal mit starkem weiblichen Hauptcharakter. 

Jetzt sitze ich an der JoJo-Reihe. 3 oder 4 Episoden habe ich schon gesehen.


----------



## Gamer090 (12. April 2018)

Kleine News für Detektiv Conan Fans, Neue Detektiv Conan Kapitel erscheinen als Simulpub nun bei Egmont Manga Zeitgliech wie in Japan und zwar Wöchentlich. Für 99 Cent das Kapitel kann man es überall kaufen wo eBooks von Egmont Manga angeboten werden. Das ganze ist ein neues Projekt und soll die Fans nicht mehr so lange warten lassen auf ein neues Manga, so gibt es wöchentlich etwas neues. Quelle: sumikai.com

Wie findet ihr die Idee? Ich finde ist eigentlich eine gute Idee weil man so nicht so lange warten muss, aber ich bevorzuge immer noch gedruckte Mangas


----------



## Leob12 (16. April 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Kleine News für Detektiv Conan Fans, Neue Detektiv Conan Kapitel erscheinen als Simulpub nun bei Egmont Manga Zeitgliech wie in Japan und zwar Wöchentlich. Für 99 Cent das Kapitel kann man es überall kaufen wo eBooks von Egmont Manga angeboten werden. Das ganze ist ein neues Projekt und soll die Fans nicht mehr so lange warten lassen auf ein neues Manga, so gibt es wöchentlich etwas neues. Quelle: sumikai.com
> 
> Wie findet ihr die Idee? Ich finde ist eigentlich eine gute Idee weil man so nicht so lange warten muss, aber ich bevorzuge immer noch gedruckte Mangas



Coole Idee. 
Bevorzugen, naja, sie nehmen halt verdammt viel Platz weg^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. April 2018)

Irgendwie ist diese Saison ziemlicher Mist...

Abgesehen von Fortsetzungen und Remakes is da nicht wirklich viel brauchbares/gutes dabei.


Eigentlich nur:
Tada-kun wa Koi wo Shinai (Donnerstag)
Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii (Donnerstag)
Hinamatsuri (Freitag)
Sword Art Online Alternative – Gun Gale Online (Samstag)

Wer auf brutalere/negative Sachen steht, wird noch 1-2 andere finden (Caligula und Mahou Shoujo Site z.B).

Aber der Rest sind, wie erwähnt, Fortsetzungen, Remakes oder sogar Prequels.


----------



## Ryuminawa (16. April 2018)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist diese Saison ziemlicher Mist...
> 
> Abgesehen von Fortsetzungen und Remakes is da nicht wirklich viel brauchbares/gutes dabei.
> 
> ...



Würdest du Sword Art Online Alternative – Gun Gale Online empfehlen? Oder wieder nur das selbe?

Hab selbst noch nicht reingeschaut deshalb frag ich.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. April 2018)

Ryuminawa schrieb:


> Würdest du Sword Art Online Alternative – Gun Gale Online empfehlen? Oder wieder nur das selbe?
> 
> Hab selbst noch nicht reingeschaut deshalb frag ich.



Ja, durchaus.
Das scheint momentan eher ein Slice of Life Anime zu sein, bei dems halt um das große Mädel, dass Komplexe wg. ihrer Größe hat.
Und deswegen Gun Gale Online zockt.

Hat dementsprechend auch (bisher) nicht allzu viel mit Sword Art Online zu tun (zum Glück!)


----------



## Leob12 (17. April 2018)

Die Fortsetzungen wie Shokugeki no Soma und Nanatsu no Taizai sind aber ziemlich gut.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. April 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Die Fortsetzungen wie Shokugeki no Soma und Nanatsu no Taizai sind aber ziemlich gut.



Du hast die Remakes vergessen -> Galaktische Helden und Captain Tsubasa z.B.

Und Nanatsu no Taizai ist ein Überbleibsel der letzten Saison - genau wie Beatless, Toji no Miko und Black Clover...


----------



## Ryuminawa (17. April 2018)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Du hast die Remakes vergessen -> Galaktische Helden und Captain Tsubasa z.B.
> 
> Und Nanatsu no Taizai ist ein Überbleibsel der letzten Saison - genau wie Beatless, Toji no Miko und Black Clover...


Das Captain Tsubasa Remake hab ich mir mal angeschaut, ist gar nicht so übel.


----------



## Gamer090 (17. April 2018)

Kennt jemand noch InuYasha? Habe ich früher viel geschaut und jetzt kommt bei Kazé mit fast allen Deutschen Originalsprechern noch die nächsten Staffeln in den Handel. Bin mir am überlegen es zu holen, weil früher habe ich es echt oft geschaut, mir ist leider nicht viel in Erinnerung geblieben


----------



## Leob12 (18. April 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand noch InuYasha? Habe ich früher viel geschaut und jetzt kommt bei Kazé mit fast allen Deutschen Originalsprechern noch die nächsten Staffeln in den Handel. Bin mir am überlegen es zu holen, weil früher habe ich es echt oft geschaut, mir ist leider nicht viel in Erinnerung geblieben



Sofern es nicht komplett gedubbt wird, lass es. TFA ist großartig, aber der deutsche Dub endet irgendwo bei Episode 104 herum...da fehlen 30-40 Episoden. 
Davon abgesehen ist der Anime sehr gut.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. April 2018)

Auf Proxer mal die erste Folge von Another geschaut und sieht ganz nett aus, ich warte noch auf die Szenen die Gänsehaut erzeugen  Hat jemand den ganzen Anime schon geschaut? Ich werde ihn sicherlich weiterschauen, steh auf so zeugs 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=meONrXx9Aso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kurz zur Geschichte: Vor 26 Jahren starb ei Schüler an dieser Schule es war ein Unfall erzählt man und die Schüler ignorierten seinen Tod. An der Abschlussfeier, wird ein Foto der ganzen Klasse gemacht, der Schüler der schon tot war, befindet sich ebenfalls auf dem Foto! Seitdem liegt ein Fluch auf die Klasse 3-3 und wenn er ausbricht sterben viele Schüler und ihre Verwandte. 
Der neue Schüler und Hauptcharackter kommt nach überstandener Krankheit neu ins Dorf und in diese Schule, er ahnt nichts. Dann spricht er Mei an die eine Augenklappe trägt, für die anderen scheint sie nicht zu existieren.  Eine Mitschülerin stirbt kurz danach, dies könnte der Beginn des Fluchs sein.


----------



## Robonator (19. April 2018)

Konnte Another echt gut leiden, hab den gern geschaut. Gute Ladung Tod und Splatter, aber auch eine ziemlich interessante Story.
Kann den auf jeden Fall weiter empfehlen wenn man auf ähnliche Animes steht.


Hab jetzt selber in letzter Zeit 4 Animes geschaut die echt nen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen haben: Drifters, Sakamichi no Apollon, Uchuu Kyoudai und Violet Evergarden. 
Kann sie alle bedingungslos weiterempfehlen. Besonders Uchuu Kyoudai war mal wieder so nen richtiger "gute Laune" Anime, auch wenn ich das Ende nicht so toll fand. Bei dem kann man echt immer mal wieder nen paar Folgen schauen und es macht halt einfach irgendwie Spaß. 
Drifters sieht klasse aus und konnte mein Bedürfnis nach Action, No-BS und OP-Prota stillen.
Sakamichi war... ziemlich einzigartig.  
Bei Violet hat meine Freundin echt in jeder einzelnen Folge geweint


----------



## Leob12 (19. April 2018)

Another ist ganz in Ordnung, außer das Ende, aber das wirst du eh dann sehen was damit gemeint ist. Einer der besseren Mystery/Splatter/Horror-Anime.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (24. April 2018)

Bin mittlerweile bei Ep86 von HunterXHunter.

Einfach die krasseste 10/10. So gut.


----------



## Leob12 (24. April 2018)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Bin mittlerweile bei Ep86 von HunterXHunter.
> 
> Einfach die krasseste 10/10. So gut.



Nicht ohne Grund mindestens in den Top 3 aller Shonen


----------



## Ryuminawa (26. April 2018)

Hunter x Hunter müsste ich mir mal auch noch anschauen... wurde mir schon mehrmals empfohlen als Shonen. 

Ein Shonen den ich momentan schaue, wo ich die schlechten Wertungen eigentlich nicht nachvollziehen kann, ist Black Clover. Hat einige gute Charaktere und Story ist bisher eig. auch sehr gut, deshalb k.a. wieso die Wertung so low ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. April 2018)

Ryuminawa schrieb:


> Ein Shonen den ich momentan schaue, wo ich die schlechten Wertungen eigentlich nicht nachvollziehen kann, ist Black Clover. Hat einige gute Charaktere und Story ist bisher eig. auch sehr gut, deshalb k.a. wieso die Wertung so low ist.



Asta is unglaublich nervig, Voice acting einfach übertrieben, das permanente geschreie von ihm.
Dazu sind die Charaktere, typisch für dieses Genere, eher einfach gehalten.

Und allzu viel Action gibbet auch nich.

Dazu die eher positive Atmosphäre...


----------



## Ryuminawa (27. April 2018)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Asta is unglaublich nervig, Voice acting einfach übertrieben, das permanente geschreie von ihm.
> Dazu sind die Charaktere, typisch für dieses Genere, eher einfach gehalten.
> 
> Und allzu viel Action gibbet auch nich.
> ...



Naja... finde sowas macht viele Anime Hauptcharaktere aus... siehe Naruto, Ruffy, Natsu, usw. die schreien auch oft rum und sind auffällig. Sind jetzt natürlich nur ein paar Mainstream Beispiele.

Und zu Action sag ich einfach... Story baut sich nach und nach auf, finde ich auch gut so. Gibt genug Animes die dir gleich alles auf ein Schlag servieren wollen und wo es direkt abgeht, sowas finde ich dann deutlich schlimmer. 

Die Atmosphäre ist dann eher Geschmackssache, da gebe ich dir auch recht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. April 2018)

Ryuminawa schrieb:


> Naja... finde sowas macht viele Anime Hauptcharaktere aus... siehe Naruto, Ruffy, Natsu, usw. die schreien auch oft rum und sind auffällig. Sind jetzt natürlich nur ein paar Mainstream Beispiele.


Was schaust du auch für Animes??
Normal schreien die Charactere nicht so rum.
Gibt mehr als genug, wo das nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Leob12 (27. April 2018)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Was schaust du auch für Animes??
> Normal schreien die Charactere nicht so rum.
> Gibt mehr als genug, wo das nicht der Fall ist.



Wobei sie die Schreierei schon in den ersten paar Folgen zurückgedreht haben. 
Trotzdem, kennt man Naruto, One Piece etc, bringt Black Clover nicht viel. Kennt man die typischen Shonen noch nicht, kann man den Titel ja auch gut finden. 
Für mich aber Zeitverwendung. 
Sitze gerade an Jojo's Bizarre Adventure.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. April 2018)

Könnte man hier vielleicht mal alle Genres und die wichtigsten Begriffe einfügen, am besten im Startpost? Ich bin per Zufall auf ein neuen Genre gestossen das ich noch nicht kannte, es heisst Yuri. Kennt jemand das und kann mir sagen was mich da erwartet?


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. April 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Könnte man hier vielleicht mal alle Genres und die wichtigsten Begriffe einfügen, am besten im Startpost? Ich bin per Zufall auf ein neuen Genre gestossen das ich noch nicht kannte, es heisst Yuri. Kennt jemand das und kann mir sagen was mich da erwartet?



Lesben

Also knutschende Mädels

Wovon du wohl abstand nehmen wirst, ist "Reverse Harem" und Yaoi...


----------



## Gamer090 (28. April 2018)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Lesben
> 
> Also knutschende Mädels
> 
> Wovon du wohl abstand nehmen wirst, ist "Reverse Harem" und Yaoi...



Ok Danke für den Tipp, wovon ich auch Abstand nehme ist Hentai, Ecchi reicht mir


----------



## Ryuminawa (28. April 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wobei sie die Schreierei schon in den ersten paar Folgen zurückgedreht haben.
> Trotzdem, kennt man Naruto, One Piece etc, bringt Black Clover nicht viel. Kennt man die typischen Shonen noch nicht, kann man den Titel ja auch gut finden.



Also ich kenne sie ja und finde es trotzdem nicht schlecht. 

Hätte ja auch mit älteren Beispielen kommen können, wie z.B. Trigun oder Samurai Champloo, aber die kennt heutzutage auch nicht unbedingt jeder. ^^


----------



## soth (29. April 2018)

Mainstream Shounen? Ganz klar Fairy Tail, Dragonball, Naruto, One Piece, ...




Gamer090 schrieb:


> Könnte man hier vielleicht mal alle Genres und die wichtigsten Begriffe einfügen, am besten im Startpost?


Im Prinzip gibt es doch gerade einmal eine Hand voll "spezielle" Genrebezeichnungen.


----------



## -Atlanter- (1. Mai 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Könnte man hier vielleicht mal alle Genres und die wichtigsten Begriffe einfügen, am besten im Startpost? Ich bin per Zufall auf ein neuen Genre gestossen das ich noch nicht kannte, es heisst Yuri. Kennt jemand das und kann mir sagen was mich da erwartet?



(Fighting-)Shounen = Manga welcher sich an männliche Tennager richtet, meist auf Kämpfe konzentriert
(Seinen, Shojo, Josei) = Manga die sich an erwachsene Männer, weibliche Tennager und erwachsene Frauen richten. Quasi die 3 Gegenteile zu Shounen. Offensichtlich werden diese 3 Begriffe im Deutschen aber kaum benutzt.
Ganbatte = Sport oder ein Wettkampf mit Sportcharacter
Magical Girl = Mädchen mit übernatürlichen Kräften/Verwandlung
Mecha = Im Mittelpunkt stehen große Kampfroboter, die von einem Piloten im Inneren gesteuert werden (i.d.R. Scifi)
Yuri = Liebe zwischen Frauen
Yaoi = Liebe zwischen Männern
Ecchi = Sexual anzügliche Szenen
Hentai = Erotik
Harem = Die Hauptfigur wird von Männern o. Frauen umgarnt

Ansonsten gelten natürlich alle deutschen/englischen Genres/Settings wie Drama, Action, Krimi, Scifi, Fantasy, Horror,  Komöde, Thriller, Romanze usw.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Mai 2018)

-Atlanter- schrieb:


> (Fighting-)Shounen = Manga welcher sich an männliche Tennager richtet, meist auf Kämpfe konzentriert
> (Seinen, Shojo, Josei) = Manga die sich an erwachsene Männer, weibliche Tennager und erwachsene Frauen richten. Quasi die 3 Gegenteile zu Shounen. Offensichtlich werden diese 3 Begriffe im Deutschen aber kaum benutzt.
> Ganbatte = Sport oder ein Wettkampf mit Sportcharacter
> Magical Girl = Mädchen mit übernatürlichen Kräften/Verwandlung
> ...



Vielen Dank  Sowas gehört auf den Startbeitrag


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Mai 2018)

-Atlanter- schrieb:


> Ganbatte = Sport oder ein Wettkampf mit Sportcharacter


Not really.
Ganbatte stammt von Ganbarre ab und bedeutet einfach alles/das beste geben. 
Und meist sind Ganbatten auch entsprechend aufgebaut.
Der wichtigste Punkt ist, dass sich der Protagonist mit Harter Arbeit hoch arbeitet, das kann Sport sein, muss es aber nicht.
Der wichtigste Punkt ist aber die Entwicklung der/des Protagonisten und dass die im Laufe des ganzen deutlich stärker werden

ein gutes Beispiel für eine klassische Sport Ganbatte:
Baby Steps (Anime) | aniSearch

Beispiel außerhalb von Sport:
Food Wars! Shokugeki no Soma (Anime) | aniSearch
Bakuman. (Anime) | aniSearch
Hunter x Hunter (Anime) | aniSearch

Kenichi könnte man auch als Ganbatte ansehen, da er als Weichling beginnt und im Laufe der Geschichte an Stärke zulegt.
Shigatsu wa Kimi no Uso: Sekunden in Moll (Anime) | aniSearch



-Atlanter- schrieb:


> Ecchi = Sexual anzügliche Szenen


Nein, auch das nicht.
Ecchi kann vieles sein und meinen.
Oft sind das nur sexuelle Anspielungen, wie 'Gainax Titten', maximal (angedeutete) Panty Shots wie z.B.
https://www.anisearch.de/anime/5622,demon-king-daimao

kann aber auch schon zu deutlicheren Darstellungen wie nackte Brüste meinen wie z.B. 
https://www.anisearch.de/anime/7308,highschool-dxd
https://www.anisearch.de/anime/4655,to-love-ru-trouble

Oft sind das aber weniger nackte Tatsachen und nur die Anspielungen, die nicht einmal graphisch sein müssen sondern allein akkustisch vorkommen. z.B.
https://www.anisearch.de/anime/6997,c3-cube-x-cursed-x-curious
(hat in eine der ersten Folgen eine "akkustische Sex Szene"...
Sprich die Worte sind so gewählt, dass man an expliziten Content denken muss, in Wahrheit ist das aber was ganz anderes.
Ich glaub irgendwo in der Serie kam das auch mal vor, aber eher im späteren Verlauf:
https://www.anisearch.de/anime/4641,nogizaka-haruka-no-himitsu



-Atlanter- schrieb:


> Hentai = Erotik


Nein, Hentei = Porn
Ist aber bei normalen Animes eher nicht der Fall...
Auch die sog. "borderline Hentai" Animes sind selten und kannst an einer Hand abzählen.
Und meist sind die auch einfach nur schlecht.



-Atlanter- schrieb:


> Harem = Die Hauptfigur wird von Männern o. Frauen umgarnt


Harem ist Männlein mit vielen Weiblein.
Weiblein mit vielen männlein wird idR als "Reverse Harem" bezeichnet.
Auch daran zu sehen, dass die Anime die Josei oder Shoujo Bezeichnung tragen.



-Atlanter- schrieb:


> Magical Girl = Mädchen mit übernatürlichen Kräften/Verwandlung


Eigentlich hauptsächlich die Verwandlung. Das ist sogar einer der wichtigsten Eigenschaften von "Mahou Shoujo". Wobei das nicht zwangsläufig ein weiblicher Character sein muss. Das sind aber oft Parodien.

Beispiel:
https://www.anisearch.de/anime/6343,kore-wa-zombie-desuka


Eher an erwachsene gerichtetes:
https://www.anisearch.de/anime/7903,vividred-operation 

Dabei gibt es die 'normalen' Mahou Shoujo Animes wie z.B. 
https://www.anisearch.de/anime/2654,magical-girl-lyrical-nanoha

Und dann gibts die "Dark Mahou Shoujo" Kategorie, die mit Madoka begann, aber auch:
https://www.anisearch.de/anime/10739,magical-girl-raising-project


In letzter Zeit gibt es kaum klassische Mahou Shoujo sondern eher die dunkle Version.


----------



## Magera (2. Mai 2018)

Was ich hier bisher nicht gelesen habe, ist

Furri Kurri (Fooly Cooly)
und Cowboy Bebob.
sowie Samurai Champloo

Das sind meine Al Time Favs.

Auch Eureka 7 könnte man noch aufführen 
oder Ranma 1/2

Ich für meinen Teil schaue animes sehr gern auf deutsch. dann fällt das lästige Subs lesen weg. 
Gibt nur viel zu wenig gute, welche bereits deutsch vertont wurden.


----------



## Leob12 (2. Mai 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank  Sowas gehört auf den Startbeitrag



Da bist du schneller wenn du die Begriffe googlest^^


----------



## Basti1988 (2. Mai 2018)

Aktuell sehr zu empfehlen:

Overlord - Season 3 kommt Juli
Steins;Gate 0 - Season 2 ist gerade gestartet
Black Clover - (Auch wenn mir der Protagonist auf den Sack geht)
Log Horizon 
Youjo Senki
Drifters
Tokyo Ghoul:re 
Shokugeki no Souma
Shingeki no Kyojin - Season 3 startet bald
Gintama 


Könnte jetzt noch 100 weitere aufschreiben aber das sind aktuell so meine Favoriten.


----------



## Ryuminawa (5. Mai 2018)

Von Shingeki no Kyojin müsste ich mir erst mal noch die 2 Season anschauen, hab mich bis jetzt irgendwie davor gedrückt, same bei Log Horizon.

Aber hab jetzt mal My Hero Academia Season 1 & 2 durch und kann sagen der Anime geht voll klar.

Das aktuelle One Piece Chapter war aber auch mal nicht ohne. 

Denke mal die Wano Kuni Arc dürfte auch in kürze dann endlich los gehen.


----------



## Leob12 (5. Mai 2018)

Ryuminawa schrieb:


> Von Shingeki no Kyojin müsste ich mir erst mal noch die 2 Season anschauen, hab mich bis jetzt irgendwie davor gedrückt, same bei Log Horizon.
> 
> Aber hab jetzt mal My Hero Academia Season 1 & 2 durch und kann sagen der Anime geht voll klar.
> 
> ...



Reverie kommt davor^^


----------



## Ryuminawa (5. Mai 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Reverie kommt davor^^



Mist die Reverie hab ich schon fast verdrängt... 

Aber wie lange kann die schon dauern? ^^


----------



## Leob12 (5. Mai 2018)

Ryuminawa schrieb:


> Mist die Reverie hab ich schon fast verdrängt...
> 
> Aber wie lange kann die schon dauern? ^^



15-20 Chapter?


----------



## Ryuminawa (5. Mai 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> 15-20 Chapter?



Bei 20 Chaptern müsste aber schon echt einiges passieren beim Treffen.


----------



## Leob12 (6. Mai 2018)

Ryuminawa schrieb:


> Bei 20 Chaptern müsste aber schon echt einiges passieren beim Treffen.



WCI hätte ja auch nur 1 Jahr gehen sollen^^


----------



## MetallSimon (9. Oktober 2018)

Kann jemand irgendwas aktuelles Empfehlen?
Was ich zuletzt geschaut hab:
mahoutsukai no yome - sehr gut 
hinamatsuri - auch sehr lustig
Dorei ku the animation - nicht schlecht aber nicht so ganz meins


----------



## Leob12 (9. Oktober 2018)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Kann jemand irgendwas aktuelles Empfehlen?
> Was ich zuletzt geschaut hab:
> mahoutsukai no yome - sehr gut
> hinamatsuri - auch sehr lustig
> Dorei ku the animation - nicht schlecht aber nicht so ganz meins


Grand Blue Dreaming hat mich köstlich amüsiert^^ ist zwar teilweise etwas derb, aber ich fand es wirklich lustig. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basti1988 (29. Oktober 2018)

Grand Blue ist klasse, hatte eine Erkältung und bin fast vor Lachen umgekippt...

Irgendwie habe ich das Bedürfnis meine Kleidung nach dem Anime abzulegen... 

Ansonsten aktuell:

Goblin Slayer
Swort Art Online Alicization
Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken
Irozuku Sekai no Ashita kara


----------



## efdev (29. Oktober 2018)

Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken kann ich nur empfehlen hab den Manga schon bis zum aktuellen Kapitel durch und es wird nur besser  

Radiant kann man auch noch schauen, kommt wenn ich mich recht erinnere von einem französischem Mangaka.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Oktober 2018)

Kennt jemand eine Webseite wo ich Digitale Kopien von Animes kaufen kann? Kenne nur Steam aber deren Angebot ist sehr mager und nur Streaming aber dafür kann ich es so oft gucken wie ich will. Aber eigentlich nicht ganz was ich wollte, sondern ich will die Animes kaufen und dann auf dem PC Herunterladen können, keine Abos bitte!


----------



## Basti1988 (2. November 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand eine Webseite wo ich Digitale Kopien von Animes kaufen kann? Kenne nur Steam aber deren Angebot ist sehr mager und nur Streaming aber dafür kann ich es so oft gucken wie ich will. Aber eigentlich nicht ganz was ich wollte, sondern ich will die Animes kaufen und dann auf dem PC Herunterladen können, keine Abos bitte!



Nicht das ich wüsste, meine Lieblingsanimes kaufe ich als Blue Ray alles andere landet auf meinem 12TB Raid1 NAS in 1080p/2160p (je nachdem was Verfügbar ist).

Ich würde Blue Rays immer bevorzugen, da eine Serie schon mal 30-60GB Platz auf dem NAS einnimmt.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. November 2018)

Ich könnte die natürlich auch so kaufen, nur fehlt mir der Platz dazu, habe schon 150 Filme auf DVD und eine Handvoll Animes aber ich will nicht noch mehr DVDs oder BR ansammeln


----------



## Basti1988 (2. November 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich könnte die natürlich auch so kaufen, nur fehlt mir der Platz dazu, habe schon 150 Filme auf DVD und eine Handvoll Animes aber ich will nicht noch mehr DVDs oder BR ansammeln



Senpai, es gibt kein Entkommen!


----------



## Gamer090 (2. November 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Senpai, es gibt kein Entkommen!



Einen Extra Raum dafür mieten um weitere 150 Filme zu lagern?


----------



## Leob12 (3. November 2018)

Sitze gerade an Cross Ange. Ziemlich gut bisher, überrascht mich. Teilweise etwas vorhersehbar, aber dennoch eine gute Story mit einer tollen weiblichen Hauptfigur die nicht dem Stereotyp entspricht. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## efdev (3. November 2018)

Jup zu Anfang fand ich es nicht so toll aber es wurde mMn immer besser mit den späteren Folgen


----------



## Gamer090 (3. November 2018)

Ich schaue gerade "And you thought there is never a Girl Online" auf Watchbox, Kostenlos mit Werbung, und ist wirklich ein witziges Anime. Kurz zur Geschichte, 2 Spieler treffen sich in einem MMO und Heiraten im Spiel, jedoch hält die Dame das ganze für echt und als sie sich zum ersten mal in echt treffen denkt sie die Hochzeit war echt. Der Rest ist, Sehenswert


----------



## soth (3. November 2018)

Die Serie ist doch locker 8 Seasons alt


----------



## Leob12 (3. November 2018)

soth schrieb:


> Die Serie ist doch locker 8 Seasons alt


Trotzdem kein schlechter Titel, nicht hochklassig, aber dennoch ganz witzig^^

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamer090 (4. November 2018)

soth schrieb:


> Die Serie ist doch locker 8 Seasons alt



Keine Ahnung wie Alt die ist, aber ist mir ziemlich egal Hauptsache sie bringt mich zum lachen


----------



## soth (4. November 2018)

Ich habe bewusst keinen Kommentar zur Qualität oder dem Unterhaltungswert gegeben, zumindest Letzterer ist sehr subjektiv.
Allerdings sehen sich fast alle Leute die ich kenne die Serien direkt bei Ausstrahlung an, weshalb es ungewöhnlich ist von einer Serie aus der Frühlings-Season 2016 zu hören.


----------



## Leob12 (4. November 2018)

soth schrieb:


> Ich habe bewusst keinen Kommentar zur Qualität oder dem Unterhaltungswert gegeben, zumindest Letzterer ist sehr subjektiv.
> Allerdings sehen sich fast alle Leute die ich kenne die Serien direkt bei Ausstrahlung an, weshalb es ungewöhnlich ist von einer Serie aus der Frühlings-Season 2016 zu hören.


Dafür haben halt viele keine Zeit, oder sie wollen größere Brocken auf einmal ansehen^^ 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamer090 (4. November 2018)

Ich schaue die Animes wenn ich Bock habe, ob sie erst jetzt oder schon vor Jahren Verfügbar sind ist mir egal und wo ist da der Unterschied?  Ich schaue mir den Anime an weil er mich gut unterhält, weshalb muss es immer der neuste sein? Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## efdev (4. November 2018)

Ich versteh was soth meint ich schaue auch das meiste bei erscheinen, außer es fällt mal was durchs Radar.
In letzter Zeit kommt für mich allerdings wenig interessantes neues deswegen schaue ich auch viel nach alten Serien, und da wird die Liste auch immer kürzer so das ich auf Manga umgestiegen bin


----------



## soth (4. November 2018)

Kannst ja ein bisschen von meinem Backlog übernehmen 

Es spricht überhaupt nichts dagegen ältere Serien zu schauen. Der Unterschied ist lediglich, dass du durch Unterhaltungen und Bilder gespoilert bist, sofern du diese nicht erfolgreich ignoriert oder wieder verdrängt hast  
Viele stören sich halt nicht am wöchentlichen Zyklus und schauen mit ihrer begrenzten Zeit lieber aktuelle Serien, um mitreden zu können.


----------



## efdev (4. November 2018)

Macht es auch angenehmer und gibt einem nicht dieses "********************* gute Serie ist jetzt schon wieder vorbei" Gefühl


----------



## Gamer090 (4. November 2018)

Die einzige Serie ich bis jetzt immer aktuell geschaut hatte war RWBY auf Crunchyroll, seit ich dort aber nicht mehr Premium Mitglied bin besuche ich die Seite kaum noch und habe es auch schon lange nicht geschaut. Aber dafür bei Steam die ganze Serie bzw. die ersten 5 Volumes gekauft und kann jetzt gucken wann ich Bock habe.

Es nervte schon ein bisschen immer eine Woche zu warten bis die Serie weiter ging und deswegen schaue ich lieber Serien etwas später nach Release, da kann ich eine ganze Staffel gucken ohne Wartezeit


----------



## Gamer090 (5. November 2018)

Egmont Manga hat eine Liste mit den Mangas die 2019 erscheinen erstellt und es gibt ein paar interessante darunter. Aber ich bin überrascht das es so viele mit Boys Love gibt, dachte das sei ein Nischen-Genre  Mein interesse treffen diese Art von Mangas und Animes nicht aber anscheinend gibt es genug Käufer.

Ich freue mich auf die beiden neuen Detektiv Conan Mangas und ihr?


----------



## Basti1988 (6. November 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich schaue gerade "And you thought there is never a Girl Online" auf Watchbox, Kostenlos mit Werbung, und ist wirklich ein witziges Anime. Kurz zur Geschichte, 2 Spieler treffen sich in einem MMO und Heiraten im Spiel, jedoch hält die Dame das ganze für echt und als sie sich zum ersten mal in echt treffen denkt sie die Hochzeit war echt. Der Rest ist, Sehenswert



*notiert*

Btw. habe gestern einen tollen Anime entdeckt, sehr schöne CGI Animationen (man vergisst manchmal das man eine CGI Animation schaut...  )und eine gute Story mit tollen Charakteren. 

Houseki no Kuni (Land of the Lustrous)


----------



## Leob12 (6. November 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Egmont Manga hat eine Liste mit den Mangas die 2019 erscheinen erstellt und es gibt ein paar interessante darunter. Aber ich bin überrascht das es so viele mit Boys Love gibt, dachte das sei ein Nischen-Genre  Mein interesse treffen diese Art von Mangas und Animes nicht aber anscheinend gibt es genug Käufer.
> 
> Ich freue mich auf die beiden neuen Detektiv Conan Mangas und ihr?


Sagt mir jetzt alles nicht wirklich was muss ich gestehen. 
Momentan sitze ich nur an Bunny Girl Senpai, endlich mal ein erfrischender männlicher Hauptcharakter und nicht immer dieses "oh alle geilen Mädchen stehen auf mich und ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll, dann benimm ich mich eben wie ein lüsterner Trottel"-Gehabe. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamer090 (6. November 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Sagt mir jetzt alles nicht wirklich was muss ich gestehen.
> Momentan sitze ich nur an Bunny Girl Senpai, endlich mal ein erfrischender männlicher Hauptcharakter und nicht immer dieses "oh alle geilen Mädchen stehen auf mich und ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll, dann benimm ich mich eben wie ein lüsterner Trottel"-Gehabe.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Meinst du das hier? Habe ich ein paar Folgen geschaut aber nach wenigen Folgen hat es mein interesse verloren.


----------



## Basti1988 (6. November 2018)

Hab mich auch noch nicht an Bunny Girl Senpai getraut... naja wenn man gefühlt 10 Animes Parallel schaut.... Irgendwann reicht es.


----------



## Leob12 (6. November 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Hab mich auch noch nicht an Bunny Girl Senpai getraut... naja wenn man gefühlt 10 Animes Parallel schaut.... Irgendwann reicht es.


Klar^^ 
Aber hier hat man mal einen recht erfrischenden RomCom-Titel, und zwar aufgrund des teilweise ziemlich ehrlichen Protagonisten und dem genannten Bunny Senpai^^ 
Die Dialoge sind gut geschrieben, es ist realistisch und nicht vollkommen abgedreht (was hier immer die Gefahr ist), es ist ein bisschen Mystery vom Genre her dabei. Kurzum sind die beiden Hauptfiguren realistisch und liebenswürdig, ohne langweilig zu sein. 
Es ist aber sicher besser etwas zu warten um mehrere Episoden auf einmal anzusehen, ich warte nämlich schon sehnsüchtig auf die nächste Episode -_- 
Das ist auch eine Stärke: Man ahnt zwar die ungefähre Richtung, aber was genau passieren wird definitiv nicht. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamer090 (9. November 2018)

Kennt ihr noch Inuyasha? Heute Abend um 20:15 gibt es auf Pro7 Maxx den dritten Film  Reminder: Dritter "Inuyasha"-Film heute bei ProSieben MAXX


----------



## Leob12 (9. November 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Kennt ihr noch Inuyasha? Heute Abend um 20:15 gibt es auf Pro7 Maxx den dritten Film  Reminder: Dritter "Inuyasha"-Film heute bei ProSieben MAXX


Natürlich. Ziemlich unterschätzter Titel. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basti1988 (13. November 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Klar^^
> Aber hier hat man mal einen recht erfrischenden RomCom-Titel, und zwar aufgrund des teilweise ziemlich ehrlichen Protagonisten und dem genannten Bunny Senpai^^
> Die Dialoge sind gut geschrieben, es ist realistisch und nicht vollkommen abgedreht (was hier immer die Gefahr ist), es ist ein bisschen Mystery vom Genre her dabei. Kurzum sind die beiden Hauptfiguren realistisch und liebenswürdig, ohne langweilig zu sein.
> Es ist aber sicher besser etwas zu warten um mehrere Episoden auf einmal anzusehen, ich warte nämlich schon sehnsüchtig auf die nächste Episode -_-
> ...



Hab den mal angefangen, die ersten drei Episoden haben mir doch sehr gefallen. Wieder ein Anime mehr auf dem Anime-Episoden-Release-Kalender...


----------



## Gamer090 (14. November 2018)

Freue mich jetzt schon drauf, werden den Film aufnehmen und dann nach Weihnachten schauen, die Bewertungen waren sehr gut um Netz. Weihnachtshighlight: ProSieben MAXX zeigt "Your Name." im Free-TV - AnimeNachrichten - Aktuelle News rund um Anime, Manga und Games


----------



## Basti1988 (14. November 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Freue mich jetzt schon drauf, werden den Film aufnehmen und dann nach Weihnachten schauen, die Bewertungen waren sehr gut um Netz. Weihnachtshighlight: ProSieben MAXX zeigt "Your Name." im Free-TV - AnimeNachrichten - Aktuelle News rund um Anime, Manga und Games



Hoffentlich ohne nervige Werbung..  Ansonsten im Internet schauen.


----------



## Leob12 (14. November 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ohne nervige Werbung..  Ansonsten im Internet schauen.


Oder als Bluray kaufen. Er ist es nämlich wirklich wert.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basti1988 (14. November 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Oder als Bluray kaufen. Er ist es nämlich wirklich wert.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Gekauft, meine Lieblingsanimes kaufe ich auch wenn die Verfügbar sind... teils UK Importe... da ich eh mit Untertitel Englisch schaue...


----------



## Gamer090 (14. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VnhTD83w1Ag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich weiss zwar nicht wie gut der Anime ist aber er ist Kostenlos 


EDIT: War ganz ok aber es wird nie gesprochen, es geht um einen Schiffbrüchigen der auf einer Insel landet und mehrmals versucht zu entkommen. Jedoch wird er immer von einer Roten Schildkröte daran gehindert und die tötet er auch als sie einmal an Land kommt. Dann wird die Schildkröte auf einmal zu einer Frau und die beiden werden nach kurzer Zeit ein paar.

Mehr erzähle ich besser mal nciht aber erwartet hier keine Action, es ist ein sehr ruhiger Film aber trotzdem ganz gut.


----------



## Basti1988 (15. November 2018)

Habe gestern was neues angefangen, keine Rezension oder sowas vorgelesen sondern einfach angefangen zu schauen.

Kaze ga Tsuyoku Fuiteiru - Run with the Wind

Ein Drama/Sport Anime der es auf jeden Fall Wert ist geschaut zu werden.




Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich weiss zwar nicht wie gut der Anime ist aber er ist Kostenlos
> 
> EDIT: War ganz ok aber es wird nie gesprochen, es geht um einen Schiffbrüchigen der auf einer Insel landet und mehrmals versucht zu entkommen. Jedoch wird er immer von einer Roten Schildkröte daran gehindert und die tötet er auch als sie einmal an Land kommt. Dann wird die Schildkröte auf einmal zu einer Frau und die beiden werden nach kurzer Zeit ein paar.
> 
> Mehr erzähle ich besser mal nciht aber erwartet hier keine Action, es ist ein sehr ruhiger Film aber trotzdem ganz gut.



Dann schaue ich mir den die Tage mal an...


----------



## Leob12 (17. November 2018)

Sportanime sind immer gern gesehen? Geht das so in die Richtung Prince of Stride?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamer090 (17. November 2018)

ProSieben Maxx zeigt acht Conan-Filme zu Weihnachten

Weihnachten wird noch besser! In der Liste sind auch Ghost in the Shell und andere Animes.


----------



## Basti1988 (20. November 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> ProSieben Maxx zeigt acht Conan-Filme zu Weihnachten
> 
> Weihnachten wird noch besser! In der Liste sind auch Ghost in the Shell und andere Animes.



Ich hoffe auf Japanisch mit Ger/Eng Untertitel.


----------



## Gamer090 (20. November 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auf Japanisch mit Ger/Eng Untertitel.



Das ist eine gute Frage, normalerweise zeigt dieser Sender alles auf Deutsch oder zumindest Detektiv Conan, ich hoffe auch das es auf Japanisch sein wird mir Sub.


----------



## Basti1988 (21. November 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das ist eine gute Frage, normalerweise zeigt dieser Sender alles auf Deutsch oder zumindest Detektiv Conan, ich hoffe auch das es auf Japanisch sein wird mir Sub.



Ja ich meide alles außer original Japanisch mit Untertitel..


----------



## Basti1988 (22. November 2018)

Gestern geschaut:

Titel	Your Name. – Gestern, heute und für immer
Originaltitel	君の名は。
Transkription	Kimi no Na wa.

Habe immer noch eine Träne im "Auge"...


----------



## Gamer090 (22. November 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Gestern geschaut:
> 
> Titel    Your Name. – Gestern, heute und für immer
> Originaltitel    君の名は。
> ...



Wo lief der Film denn? Denn darf ich an Weihnachten nicht verpassen!


----------



## Basti1988 (22. November 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wo lief der Film denn? Denn darf ich an Weihnachten nicht verpassen!



Hab mir die Blu-Ray gekauft.. fein im Heimkino mit 5.1 DTS:X. Göttlich. 

PS: Nicht vergessen, Taschentücher bereit halten...


----------



## Leob12 (22. November 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wo lief der Film denn? Denn darf ich an Weihnachten nicht verpassen!


Kauf dir einfach die Bluray^^

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamer090 (22. November 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Kauf dir einfach die Bluray^^
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Auch eine Möglichkeit ich weiss  

In Japan werden oft AnimeCharacktere für Werbung genutzt sowie in diesem Fall Levi aus Attack on Titan: Levi kaempft weiter gegen schmutzige Waesche


----------



## Basti1988 (22. November 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Auch eine Möglichkeit ich weiss
> 
> In Japan werden oft AnimeCharacktere für Werbung genutzt sowie in diesem Fall Levi aus Attack on Titan: Levi kaempft weiter gegen schmutzige Waesche



 passt irgendwie, da er ja einen Putzfimmel hat.


----------



## ZeXes (23. November 2018)

Habe One Punch Man bei Netflix gebinched. Gebe den Anime insgesamt eine 7/10. Nette Kämpfe, aber viel zu wenig Geschichte.

Schaue zur Zeit Black Butler bei Netflix. Ein etwas älterer Anime. Gefällt mir bisher außerordentlich gut und die synchro ist auch Top.


----------



## Leob12 (23. November 2018)

ZeXes schrieb:


> Habe One Punch Man bei Netflix gebinched. Gebe den Anime insgesamt eine 7/10. Nette Kämpfe, aber viel zu wenig Geschichte.
> 
> Schaue zur Zeit Black Butler bei Netflix. Ein etwas älterer Anime. Gefällt mir bisher außerordentlich gut und die synchro ist auch Top.


Es geht in OPM auch nicht wirklich um eine Geschichte, wobei Saitama als Charakter doch recht interessant ist. 
Sagen wir so: Action und Comedy sind vorrangig. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZeXes (23. November 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Es geht in OPM auch nicht wirklich um eine Geschichte, wobei Saitama als Charakter doch recht interessant ist.
> Sagen wir so: Action und Comedy sind vorrangig.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Ich brauch aber etwas mehr "Fleisch" bei meinem Fighting Shonen. Da sind beispielsweise  ein Naruto, oder One Piece tausendmal besser. (Naruto mit Abstrichen, wenn man die Filler auslässt.) Da gibts wenigstens eine Geschichte. "Bösewichte" die Motive und verständliche Hintergründe haben, sodass man sehr gut versteht, warum sie so handeln, wie sie eben handeln.

Sowas brauch ich schon bei einer Kampfserie. Nur stumpfes kämpfen ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu wenig.

Ich sage auch nicht, dass ich OPM per se schlecht finde.. . 7/10 ist eine ordentliche Bewertung.
Werde auch die 2. Staffel schauen.


----------



## Leob12 (23. November 2018)

ZeXes schrieb:


> Ich brauch aber etwas mehr "Fleisch" bei meinem Fighting Shonen. Da sind beispielsweise  ein Naruto, oder One Piece tausendmal besser. (Naruto mit Abstrichen, wenn man die Filler auslässt.) Da gibts wenigstens eine Geschichte. "Bösewichte" die Motive und verständliche Hintergründe haben, sodass man sehr gut versteht, warum sie so handeln, wie sie eben handeln.
> 
> Sowas brauch ich schon bei einer Kampfserie. Nur stumpfes kämpfen ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu wenig.
> 
> ...



OP ist nur eher ein Adventure als ein Fighting Shonen. Dazu sind beides Longruns und nicht nur 12 Episoden kurz. OPM basiert ja auch auf einem Webcomic. 

Du hast aber mit Saitama jemanden dessen Hintergründe du kennst^^ Die Bösewichte sind doch nur dazu da um ihn gut aussehen zu lassen, mehr nicht. Für mehr ist schlichtweg kein Platz da sie ja mit einem Schlag hinüber sind. 

Man darf OPM nicht zu ernst nehmen und auch nicht mit den normalen Shonen vergleichen. Saitama ist dafür einfach viel zu OP. Das wäre so als ob Naruto in Episode 1 den KCM hätte^^

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZeXes (24. November 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> OP ist nur eher ein Adventure als ein Fighting Shonen. Dazu sind beides Longruns und nicht nur 12 Episoden kurz. OPM basiert ja auch auf einem Webcomic.
> 
> Du hast aber mit Saitama jemanden dessen Hintergründe du kennst^^ Die Bösewichte sind doch nur dazu da um ihn gut aussehen zu lassen, mehr nicht. Für mehr ist schlichtweg kein Platz da sie ja mit einem Schlag hinüber sind.
> 
> ...



In dem Punkt hast du allerdings recht. Vllt. deute ich die Serie wirklich falsch und es ist eher eine "Satire" der Fighting Shounen als solches. 
Fighting Shounen Aufbau ist ja fast immer gleich. Man wird stärker, dann Bosskampf, dann wieder trainieren, Bosskampf, dann wieder stärker werden ect. und OPM streicht den trainieren Part komplett und macht nur Bosskampf, nach Bosskampf. 

Jaa.. Der Vergleich meinerseits war OPM nicht ganz gerecht. Trotzdem muss ich sagen, dass ich diese Longrunner bevorzuge, weil ich in eine Welt "eintauchen" möchte und da sind die Longrunner echt gut für. Viele interessante Charaktere, sehr coole Welten und Kräfte.. das zieht schon. 

Werde wie gesagt auch die 2. Staffel von OPM gucken. Kurzweilig ist es ja.. hoffentlich holt sich Netflix schnell die Rechte .

Kurze Frage in die Runde:
Deutsche oder Japanische Synchro? Bei welchen Animes gefällt euch die dt. Synchro sehr gut?

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich einer der wenigen Menschen bin, die fast ausschließlich nur dt. Synchro. schauen. Tue mich schwer daran jap. Synchro. mir zu geben und so schlecht ist die dt. Synchro. in den meisten Fällen nicht. Naruto kann man als Negativbeispiel nennen, aber selbst hier sind 80-90% der Charaktere mit passenden Stimmen besetzt. 

Ich liebe ja die deutsche Stimme von Itachi Uchiha. Passt, wie die Faust aufs Auge.


----------



## Leob12 (24. November 2018)

ZeXes schrieb:


> In dem Punkt hast du allerdings recht. Vllt. deute ich die Serie wirklich falsch und es ist eher eine "Satire" der Fighting Shounen als solches.
> Fighting Shounen Aufbau ist ja fast immer gleich. Man wird stärker, dann Bosskampf, dann wieder trainieren, Bosskampf, dann wieder stärker werden ect. und OPM streicht den trainieren Part komplett und macht nur Bosskampf, nach Bosskampf.
> 
> Jaa.. Der Vergleich meinerseits war OPM nicht ganz gerecht. Trotzdem muss ich sagen, dass ich diese Longrunner bevorzuge, weil ich in eine Welt "eintauchen" möchte und da sind die Longrunner echt gut für. Viele interessante Charaktere, sehr coole Welten und Kräfte.. das zieht schon.
> ...



Ja, Satire war das Wort worauf ich hinaus wollte, was ich aber nicht geschafft habe. 
Alle Gegner könnten die bösen Bossmonster in anderen Titeln sein, und die werden halt mit einem Schlag geplättet^^ 
Deswegen finde ich es schwer OPM "Anfängern" zu empfehlen. Klar ist der Titel alleinstehend nicht schlecht, aber wirklich gut wird er erst dadurch da er diese ganze Superhelden-Stereotypen veräppelt. 

Ich komme mittlerweile von den Longrunnern weg. Naruto habe ich vor Jahren abgeschlossen, bei OP verfolge ich nur den Manga welche gerade wieder enorm Fahrt aufnimmt. 

Originalton ist nur Gewohnheitssache. Mittlerweile mag ich nicht mehr ohne, und bis auf manche Titel die sowohl mit englischer Tonspur als auch deutscher gut sind, schaue ich sie nicht ohne Jap Dub^^ DBZ fällt mir da ein. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamer090 (25. November 2018)

Die Japaner haben gute Ideen: Senran Kagura - Brot als Werbegag in Tokyoter Baeckerei erhaeltlich


----------



## Gamer090 (26. November 2018)

Etwas interessantes für euch dabei? Panini Manga kuendigt neue Lizenzen fuer 2019 an


----------



## Basti1988 (26. November 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Originalton ist nur Gewohnheitssache. Mittlerweile mag ich nicht mehr ohne, und bis auf manche Titel die sowohl mit englischer Tonspur als auch deutscher gut sind, schaue ich sie nicht ohne Jap Dub^^ DBZ fällt mir da ein.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Ja DBZ schaue ich auch Ger Dub, kenne ich von früher halt so und da gefallen mir die Stimmen besser als das Original....Gokus japanische Stimme ist etwas "gewöhnungsbedürftig"... 

Neue Animes nur original mit englischem Untertitel. 

Selbst bei gekauften Blu-Rays (Import) mit englischem Untertitel... man will schließlich fit bleiben. 




Gamer090 schrieb:


> Etwas interessantes für euch dabei? Panini Manga kuendigt neue Lizenzen fuer 2019 an



Kann den Link nicht öffnen...


----------



## Gamer090 (26. November 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Ja DBZ schaue ich auch Ger Dub, kenne ich von früher halt so und da gefallen mir die Stimmen besser als das Original....Gokus japanische Stimme ist etwas "gewöhnungsbedürftig"...
> 
> Neue Animes nur original mit englischem Untertitel.
> 
> ...



Bei mir klappt es,


----------



## Basti1988 (26. November 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Bei mir klappt es,



Ich schau mal später wenn ich Zuhause bin.


----------



## Basti1988 (27. November 2018)

Gestern was neues angefangen... mal wieder...  

Schaue mittlerweile die ganze Fall Season parallel... 

Tsurune: Kazemai Koukou Kyuudoubu





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tkiLVs-xhN8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Tsurune (Anime) | aniSearch



Und noch einer der mir sehr gefällt.   

Irozuku Sekai no Ashita kara





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tTKWhaRpZlY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Iroduku: The World in Colors (Anime) | aniSearch


----------



## Leob12 (27. November 2018)

Run with the Wind läuft aktuell auch, gefällt mir bisher ziemlich gut. Endlich mal keine Highschool^^ 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basti1988 (27. November 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Run with the Wind läuft aktuell auch, gefällt mir bisher ziemlich gut. Endlich mal keine Highschool^^
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Hatte ich glaube zwei oder drei Seiten vorher gepostet.


----------



## Leob12 (27. November 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Hatte ich glaube zwei oder drei Seiten vorher gepostet.


Jo, irgendwie hatte ich davon gehört, war glaub ich in dem Thread. Hab jetzt in zwei Tagen zur aktuellsten Folge geschaut. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basti1988 (27. November 2018)

Halte mich aktuell an HorribleSubs – So bad yet so good da habe ich eigentlich alles aus jeder Season und direkt mit 1080p dl. 

Heute Abend werde ich wieder was neues anfangen... 

Banana Fish





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cXV_q07vCes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Banana Fish (Anime) | aniSearch


----------



## soth (27. November 2018)

1080p kannst du lange runterladen, die meisten Serien sind trotzdem nur in 720p produziert


----------



## Leob12 (27. November 2018)

soth schrieb:


> 1080p kannst du lange runterladen, die meisten Serien sind trotzdem nur in 720p produziert


CR bietet ja nur einfach Upscales an soweit ich weiß...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## soth (27. November 2018)

Crunchyroll ist da nicht alleine, so ziemlich jeder Publisher erhält Upscales. 
Serien komplett in 1080p sind immer noch die Ausnahme, manchmal sind einzelne Szenen in 720p produziert meistens ist alles (maximal) in 720p. あに瓶 ist da eine gute Anlaufstelle.

Hindert die Leute allerdings nicht das Bild noch weiter zu verschlechtern


----------



## Basti1988 (28. November 2018)

Du kannst deine Episode auf jedes Frame runterbrechen und durch Waifu2x laufen lassen (dauert ca. 1 Tag) dann haste die Pixel verdoppelt.


----------



## soth (28. November 2018)

Waifu taugt für Videos überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Basti1988 (28. November 2018)

Du musst vorher das Video in JPG's zerlegen, z.B. mit VLC.


----------



## soth (28. November 2018)

Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass es nicht funktioniert, sondern dass es nicht taugt.


----------



## Basti1988 (29. November 2018)

So ich habe mal wieder in neinen Backups gesucht und habe was interessantes gefunden....

Wer musikalische Animes, mit etwas Comedy und Romantic wird hier definitiv Freude dran haben.

Nodame Cantabile (Anime) | aniSearch
Nodame Cantabile: Paris-hen (Anime) | aniSearch
Nodame Cantabile: Finale (Anime) | aniSearch






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q58M_ymimgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Dezember 2018)

Nix für mich dabei aber vielleicht etwas für euch: KAZE Anime Nights 2019! - erste Filme bekannt


----------



## Leob12 (3. Dezember 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Nix für mich dabei aber vielleicht etwas für euch: KAZE Anime Nights 2019! - erste Filme bekannt



Ich finde den neuen DB-Film lahm. Haben die keine anderen Ideen als irgendwas zu recyclen? 
Davon abgesehen ist aber auch nichts dabei.


----------



## Basti1988 (4. Dezember 2018)

Gestern noch mal "You'r Name" geschaut... beim 2. mal gucken sind ein paar mehr Details aufgefallen...die man vorher "übersehen?" hat.  Für mich aktuell die #1 der Filme.


----------



## Magera (7. Dezember 2018)

Also rein vom Plot her den ich auf Wiki gelesen habe zu "Your Name" ist die Story fast recht ähnlich zu "Das Haus am See".


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Dezember 2018)

Tenki no Ko: Weathering With You - Makoto Shinkai enthuellt sein neues Filmprojekt - AnimeNachrichten - Aktuelle News rund um Anime, Manga und Games

Handlung:


> Der Film dreht sich um den Oberschüler Hodaka, der seine Heimat auf  einer abgelegenen Insel verlässt, um nach Tokyo zu ziehen. Dort gerät er  jedoch umgehend in finanzielle Schwierigkeiten. Er verbringt seine Tage  in Abgeschiedenheit, findet jedoch endlich einen Job als Autor bei  einem zwielichtigen Magazin für Okultes. Nachdem er die neue Stelle  antritt, regnet es Tag für Tag. In einer Ecke der überfüllten und  geschäftigen Stadt trifft er auf Hina. Aufgrund bestimmter Umstände lebt  Hina gemeinsam mit ihrem jüngeren Bruder, die beiden führen aber ein  heiteres und solides Leben. Hina besitzt zudem eine ganz bestimmte  Kraft: Sie kann den Regen stoppen und den Himmel aufklaren lassen.



Klingt interessant, einen Trailer konnte ich leider nicht finden.


----------



## ZeXes (13. Dezember 2018)

Habe jetzt Death Note bei Netflix gebincht. Gebe dem Anime eine 8,5/10. 
Ja der Anime ist toll und die Geschichte sehr spannend.. aber mich hat die Serie zum Teil auch etwas kalt gelesen. Keine Ahnung warum.
Mir hat auch die Hintergrundgeschichte von L gefehlt und die Shinigami waren auch nur so am Rande erzählt. Hätte man noch etwas ausbauen können.

Sei's drum. Trotzdem Top Anime.

Danach habe ich die Netflix "Live Action Adaption" gesehen.. und ja. Was soll man dazu sagen. Mit beiden Augen zugedrückt eine 3/10.
Das war so viel CRINGE. Es war einfach nur schrecklich. Und dann noch die unpassende Musik. Was ein Dreck.

Schaue zur Zeit die erste Staffel Attack on Titan auf Netflix. Muss sagen. Gefällt mir bisher außerordentlich gut. Zeichenstil finde ich richtig genial. Geschichte ist auch mega spannend. Nach 10 Folgen würde ich den Anime schon eine 9,5/10 geben. Das ist alles Top. Freue mich schon sehr auf die weiteren Folgen.
Wird sowas von noch zu Ende gebincht.


----------



## Basti1988 (13. Dezember 2018)

ZeXes schrieb:


> Schaue zur Zeit die erste Staffel Attack on Titan auf Netflix. Muss sagen. Gefällt mir bisher außerordentlich gut. Zeichenstil finde ich richtig genial. Geschichte ist auch mega spannend. Nach 10 Folgen würde ich den Anime schon eine 9,5/10 geben. Das ist alles Top. Freue mich schon sehr auf die weiteren Folgen.
> Wird sowas von noch zu Ende gebincht.



Hab die dritte Staffel jetzt durch, der Anime ist einfach der Hammer. Overall gebe ich auch eine 9/10.


----------



## Leob12 (13. Dezember 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Hab die dritte Staffel jetzt durch, der Anime ist einfach der Hammer. Overall gebe ich auch eine 9/10.


Ich weiß nicht, die erste Staffel war ziemlich cool und auch sehr gut strukturiert. Die Animation war damals wirklich top. Leider hat auch Studio Wit nachgelassen. Die zweite Staffel hatte meiner Ansicht nach zu viel billig aussehendes CGI und auch schlicht Fehler in der Animation die so nicht passieren dürften. 

Bei der zweiten Staffel hatte ich zeitweise das Gefühl dass zu wenig Vorlage da war und dann dass man zu viel Material in einen Abschnitt gequetscht hat. 

Leider hat auch die Mangavorlage an Qualität eingebüßt, sowohl zeichnerisch als auch storytechnisch. Das ist halt leider die Krux in dem Business. Der Qualitätsverlust war lange nicht so groß wie sagen wir mal bei Bleach, aber doch spürbar. Das soll keine Kritik am Autor sein, das ist ein verdammter Knochenjob, sondern eher am Verlag bzw wöchentlich veröffentlichten Kapiteln. Besonders bei einer fetten Marke wie AoT wird der Verlag schon sichergestellt haben, dass genug Kapitel gezeichnet werden die eventuell nicht vom Autor in dieser Länge geplant waren. 

Was bei der Anime-Adaption großartig ist, ist die Musik. Das fängt bei den Openings an, vor allem das erste ist ikonisch, nicht auf Pokemon/DBZ-Opening-Niveau, aber ich sag mal neben Unravel von Tokyo Ghoul, div. Naruto-Openings, Again von FMA:B etc darf man es schon sehen. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Dezember 2018)

Was für euch dabei? 

Februar-Veroeffentlichungen von KSM Anime: Cover und Vorbestellung - AnimeNachrichten - Aktuelle News rund um Anime, Manga und Games
Für mich evtl. die beiden Trinity Seven aber muss noch mehr als diese kurze Zusammenfassung der Geschichte durchlesen.


----------



## ZeXes (23. Dezember 2018)

Am 25.12 kommt Your Name bei Pro7 MAXX. Habe den Film noch nicht gesehen und freue mich schon drauf.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Dezember 2018)

ZeXes schrieb:


> Am 25.12 kommt Your Name bei Pro7 MAXX. Habe den Film noch nicht gesehen und freue mich schon drauf.



Habe schon lange die Aufnahme vorprogrammiert, diesen Film darf ich nicht verpassen!


----------



## ZeXes (23. Dezember 2018)

Große Manga-News. Der Erfinder des Naruto-Mangas und Animes Masashi Kishimoto hat heute den Titel seines neusten Mangas bekannt gegeben:

"Samurai 8". 

Anscheinend hat er genug  von Ninjas und widmet sich jetzt den größten Feinden der Ninjas. Den Samurais. 

"As it turns out, Samurai 8 will put a cyberpunk twist on a fantastical samurai tale. Kishimoto will write the new series while his former assistant Akira Okubo pens the art. Labeled as a sci-fi series, Samurai 8 will be Kishimoto’s first entry into the genre, and fans are excited to see how it will differ from Naruto."

'Naruto' Creator Masashi Kishimoto Reveals New Series 'Samurai 8'

Erster Trailer zur neuen Manga Reihe: YouTube

Sieht schon nicht so übel aus..  Ich mag ja sowieso Kishimotos Zeichenstil. Ist dem westlichen Zeichenstil noch am nächsten.

Nächstes Jahr soll der erste Manga der neuen Serie raus gegeben werden.

Wird durchaus spannend zu sehen sein, ob Kishimoto nochmal an die alten Naruto-Zeiten rankommt. Das er gute und wirklich zum Teil sehr tiefgründige Charaktere erschaffen kann hat er in der Naruto Welt ja oftmals bewiesen. Zu nennen sind hier Itachi und Pein.

Jedoch ist es nicht in Stein gemeißelt, dass die neue Manga Serie auch ein großer Erfolg, wie Naruto wird. Glaube der Erfinder von Dragon Balls Toriyama hat sich auch mal an was neues getraut und es hat nicht wirklich gezündet.

Man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Dezember 2018)

Der Trailer ist sehr kurz, zu kurz damit ich mir ein Urteil bilden kann, die paar Szenen zeigen nicht sehr viel. Aber mal sehen wie gut der Anime wird, lasse mich gerne überraschen.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Dezember 2018)

Kishimoto hat leider, wie jeder der solch lange Serien hatte, nachgelassen was den Zeichenstil betrifft. Dazu muss man auch sagen dass sein Zeichenstil nicht wirklich herausragend war..



Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Dezember 2018)

Wer will soll abstimmen, man kann am Schluss der Abstimmung noch angeben welche Preise man gewinnen möchte, wenn man Glück hat bekommt man einen! der gewünschten Preise 

Anime2You Award | Stimme fuer deine Favoriten ab!


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Dezember 2018)

Auf welche Animes die nächstes Jahr erscheinen freut ihr euch? Ich muss leider gestehen das ich im Moment nicht so viel Ahnung habe was noch alles kommt, auf YT bin ich aber fündig geworden. Interessant sieht vieles davon aus, aber ob es gut wird...  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pVIt5PJEEBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soth (29. Dezember 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Habe schon lange die Aufnahme vorprogrammiert, diesen Film darf ich nicht verpassen!


Die Synchronisation war imho leider nicht gut. Die Übertragungsqualität hat leider auch viel von der visuellen Qualität des Films zerstört.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Dezember 2018)

soth schrieb:


> Die Synchronisation war imho leider nicht gut. Die Übertragungsqualität hat leider auch viel von der visuellen Qualität des Films zerstört.



Ist mir nicht so sehr aufgefallen, habe den Film aber noch nicht gekauft und kann es daher nicht vergleichen.


----------



## Leob12 (29. Dezember 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Auf welche Animes die nächstes Jahr erscheinen freut ihr euch? Ich muss leider gestehen das ich im Moment nicht so viel Ahnung habe was noch alles kommt, auf YT bin ich aber fündig geworden. Interessant sieht vieles davon aus, aber ob es gut wird...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitiv Promised Neverland, kenne den Manga, hab ihn nicht gelesen, aber bekommt viel Zuspruch. 
Vinland Saga, hab da die ersten 13 Bände daheim stehen, die Vorlage ist jedenfalls ziemlich gut. Ich hoffe Wit verkackt die Animation nicht wieder...

Am meisten freue ich mich aber auf Haikyuu im September. 

Ach ja, und kauf dir einfach Your Name^^ 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamer090 (30. Dezember 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Definitiv Promised Neverland, kenne den Manga, hab ihn nicht gelesen, aber bekommt viel Zuspruch.
> Vinland Saga, hab da die ersten 13 Bände daheim stehen, die Vorlage ist jedenfalls ziemlich gut. Ich hoffe Wit verkackt die Animation nicht wieder...
> 
> Am meisten freue ich mich aber auf Haikyuu im September.
> ...



- Promised Neverland
- Vinland Saga
- Haikyuu
- Your Name 

Werde ich mir merken


----------



## Leob12 (30. Dezember 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> - Promised Neverland
> - Vinland Saga
> - Haikyuu
> - Your Name
> ...


Promised Neverland hat man aber doch schon gehört^^ 
Von Haikyuu gibt es auch schon 4 Staffeln xD 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamer090 (30. Dezember 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Promised Neverland hat man aber doch schon gehört^^
> Von Haikyuu gibt es auch schon 4 Staffeln xD
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Egal, Hauptsache ich habe wieder was zu gucken


----------



## Leob12 (31. Dezember 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Egal, Hauptsache ich habe wieder was zu gucken


Haikyuu ist definitiv ein sehr guter Titel, und zum Glück sind ja auch schon ein paar Staffeln draußen^^ 

So, hab die Tage mal Claymore geguckt. Ganz nett, aber das Ende ist meh. Aber bis aufs Ende welches vom Manga abweicht, war es doch gute Unterhaltung. 

Aktuell sitze ich gerade am Manga von Terraformars. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (31. Dezember 2018)

*


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nausicaä - Prinzessin aus dem Tal der Winde* (Japan 1984) 9/10



> In  einer postapokalyptischen Zukunft sind weite Teile der Erde von einem  giftigen Pilz-Dschungel, dem "Meer der Fäulnis" bedeckt, der sich  unaufhaltsam weiter ausbreitet. Aber nicht nur die giftigen Pilzsporen  stellen für die Menschen eine tödliche Gefahr dar, sondern auch die  Bewohner dieses Waldes, riesige, aggressive Insekten, allen voran die  gigantischen Omos.
> Die wenigen übriggebliebenen Menschen leben in kleinen Reichen  an den letzten sicheren Orten dieser Welt und betrachten den Pilzwald  und ihre Bewohner als Todfeinde. Nicht so Prinzessin Nausicaä aus dem  Tal der Winde, die schon immer ein besonderes Gespür für den Umgang mit  der Natur hatte. Sie treibt sich öfter mit ihrem Gleiter im "Meer der  Fäulnis" herum und hat eine besondere Beziehung zu den dort lebenden  Kreaturen.
> Eines Tages  macht Nausicaä eine wichtige Entdeckung, die das Meer der Fäulnis in  einem ganz anderen Licht erscheinen lässt. Aber bevor sie dies jemandem  mitteilen kann, wird ihr Volk von den Truppen des Königreichs Torumekia  überrannt. Diese haben bereits das Königreich Pejite zerstört und wollen  nun den letzten Kriegstitanen aus vergangenen Tagen zum Leben erwecken  und mit seiner Hilfe den giftigen Pilz-Dschungel und dessen Bewohner mit  Feuer überziehen und vernichten.
> Nausicaä weiß, dass das  ungeahnte Folgen haben wird und dass die Menschheit damit ihrem Ende  entgegensteuert. Sie versucht die Torumekianer aufzuhalten...


Dieser, wenngleich nicht offiziell zu den Studio Ghibli Filmen zählende  erste Output des Großmeisters Hayao Miyazaki, verdient meine heutige  Besprechung.
 Kennt ihr dies auch, wenn ihr zuerst skeptisch seid,  dann aber mehr und mehr begeistert seid, und am Ende einfach rundum  zufrieden mit dem zuvor Gesehenen? Dann wisst ihr auch, was ich  empfunden habe.
 Absolut liebe- und hingebungsvoll animiertes Epos  mit kongenial unterstützendem Soundtrack... Ein Fest für die Sinne des  geneigten Zuschauers... Kein reiner Kinderfilm, für die ganz Kleinen  sowieso nichts, da man schon aufmerksam bei der Sache sein sollte...
  Dreh- und Angelpunkt ist für mich die titelgebende Prinzessin Nausicaä,  welche einem mit ihrer lieben und gleichzeitig auch taffen Art sofort  ans Herz wächst... Ihr weitestgehend gewaltloser Kampf gegen die  Bedrohungen auf verschiedenen Seiten, reißt einen einfach mit. Hier  haben die Macher Wert auf Figuren mit Herz und Seele gelegt.
 Das  Alter, nunmehr schon bald gute 35 Jahre, sieht man dem Streifen kaum an,  nur hie und da merkt man, durch neuere Werke ist man schon etwas mehr  verwöhnt, aber absolut kein Minuspunkt - denn was man hier zu sehen und  zu hören bekommt, ist, für mein Empfinden, einfach nur erstklassig.

Ich habe mitgefiebert, mich mitgefreut und mitgelitten.
 In diesem Sinne: There's nothing to fear...


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Januar 2019)

Noragami gibt es die erste Folge Kostenlos auf YT 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w77gi26QzIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Handlung:  





> Yato hat Großes vor: Er will zum mächtigsten aller Götter werden und  sich einen eigenen Tempel bauen. Um dieses Ziel zu erreichen, nimmt er  für jeweils fünf Yen Aufträge aller Art an. Als eine Art „Rent-a-God“  zieht er umher, um seine Dienste anzubieten. Kunden macht er durch  Werbekritzeleien bzw. -graffiti in öffentlichen Toiletten und an  Häuserwänden auf sich aufmerksam.  Alles ändert sich, als er auf Hiyori, eine Tochter aus gutem Haus, die  heimlich auf „Martial Arts“ steht, trifft. Als sie auf dem Schulweg  zufällig beobachtet, wie Yato auf einer belebten Straße versucht, eine  kleine Katze zu fangen, schreitet sie mutig ein.  Dumm an der Sache ist nur, dass sie dabei selbst von einem Bus erfasst  und angefahren wird. Wieder genesen, macht sie sich auf die Suche nach  Yato, muss bei einem Zwischenfall aber feststellen, dass sich ihre Seele  seit dem Unfall zwischen ihrer Welt und dem Jenseits befindet, wodurch  sie auch über besondere Kräfte verfügt.



EDIT: Geschaut und finde es gar nicht mal so schlecht wird aber in Deutsch gesprochen also keine Japanische Sprachausgabe  

Hier noch ein anderer Anime der bald auf Pro7 Maxx kommt am 8.2. in der Animenacht: UQ Holder. Hat jemand den schon gesehen und kann mir sagen wie gut der ist? 

ProSieben MAXX zeigt UQ Holder! in der Animenacht - AnimeNachrichten - Aktuelle News rund um Anime, Manga und Games


----------



## MetallSimon (10. Januar 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Noragami gibt es die erste Folge Kostenlos auf YT
> 
> Handlung:
> 
> EDIT: Geschaut und finde es gar nicht mal so schlecht wird aber in Deutsch gesprochen also keine Japanische Sprachausgabe


1+2 Staffel gibt's auch im Streaming-Portal von RTL : Noragami (Aragoto) - die Serie kostenlos im Online-Stream | WATCHBOX
Allerdings schau ich auch nur japanisch mit untertiteln.  Deutscher anime passt einfach irgendwie nicht


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Januar 2019)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> 1+2 Staffel gibt's auch im Streaming-Portal von RTL : Noragami (Aragoto) - die Serie kostenlos im Online-Stream | WATCHBOX
> Allerdings schau ich auch nur japanisch mit untertiteln.  Deutscher anime passt einfach irgendwie nicht



Danke werde mir den Rest dort mal anschauen, ja ich bevorzuge auch die Animes aus Japanisch, aber wenn es schon Kostenlos ist dann nehme ich es nicht so genau.


----------



## Duvar (10. Januar 2019)

Baki auf Netflix ist auch nicht schlecht. Glaub is aber die 2. Staffel dort, trotzdem Geiles Gemetzel


----------



## Leob12 (11. Januar 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Baki auf Netflix ist auch nicht schlecht. Glaub is aber die 2. Staffel dort, trotzdem Geiles Gemetzel


Was ich gehört habe sollte man die erste Staffel eher ansehen^^ 

Btw, falls jemand ein paar DVDs kaufen möchte: Ab 150€ Einkaufskwert bekommt man 75€ Sofortrabatt! 
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=528370&share_fid=22215&share_type=t

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Januar 2019)

Jemand in der Nähe von Düsseldorf? Eyes on Japan 2019 - 13. Japanische Filmtage Duesseldorf vom 11. bis 31. Januar



> Mit dabei sind Anime-Filme wie _Lu over the Wall_, _Mary und die Blumen der Hexen_ und natürlich Makoto Shinkais erfolgreicher Film _Your Name_.


Es werden natürlich auch Animes gezeigt, das ganze Programm gibt es hier.

Your Name läuft am Samstag den 12.1. um 14Uh und um 14:15 am 21.2,


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Januar 2019)

Wie viel würdet ihr für euren Lieblingsanime ausgeben? 20% der Fate/Grand Order Fans gaben 2018 ueber 1.600 Euro fuer die Serie aus


----------



## Basti1988 (14. Januar 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wie viel würdet ihr für euren Lieblingsanime ausgeben? 20% der Fate/Grand Order Fans gaben 2018 ueber 1.600 Euro fuer die Serie aus



Phew, für die Serie 1600€? Wenn man von jeder Staffel die Volumes und Merchandise kauft kommen so Zahlen zusammen...

Ich kaufe nur die Kompletten Staffeln z.B. von Overlord (EP1-12) daher ist da nie viel Geld im Spiel. Es gibt ja noch die Subs um die Zeit zu überbrücken bis die BluRays raus kommen. 

Ansonsten habe ich da noch die Light Novels aber zusammen sind das vielleicht 200€  für Overlord.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Januar 2019)

Das finde ich eher einen angemessen Betrag als die 1600€, ich kaufe eigentlich nur die DVDs, anderes Merchandise selten weil ich zu oft Unterwegs bin und es dann nur ein Staubfänger wird. Die DVDs aber lassen sich Prima überall mitnehmen solange man es nicht übertreibt


----------



## Basti1988 (14. Januar 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das finde ich eher einen angemessen Betrag als die 1600€, ich kaufe eigentlich nur die DVDs, anderes Merchandise selten weil ich zu oft Unterwegs bin und es dann nur ein Staubfänger wird. Die DVDs aber lassen sich Prima überall mitnehmen solange man es nicht übertreibt



Für Merchandise habe ich leider keinen Platz... das würde nur in Kisten verstauben... deswegen lohnt es nicht. BluRays ja, aber nur von Serien die mir gefallen haben. Der Rest wird auf das 12TB NAS Laufwerk gepackt.


----------



## Leob12 (14. Januar 2019)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Für Merchandise habe ich leider keinen Platz... das würde nur in Kisten verstauben... deswegen lohnt es nicht. BluRays ja, aber nur von Serien die mir gefallen haben. Der Rest wird auf das 12TB NAS Laufwerk gepackt.


Merchandise ist mir zu teuer und da ich nicht der größte Putzfanatiker bin, wären das halt teure Staubfänger^^ 
Einzig bei der Angewomon-Figur um 150€ hab ich mal überlegt. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saguya (15. Januar 2019)

Da bin ich ja die Ausnahme, das ich schon einige Tausend in Merch Zeug gesteckt habe


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Januar 2019)

Saguya schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja die Ausnahme, das ich schon einige Tausend in Merch Zeug gesteckt habe




Hast du auch Fotos von deiner Sammlung?


----------



## Saguya (16. Januar 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Hast du auch Fotos von deiner Sammlung?



Mom, ist alles eingepackt in Kartons zwecks Umzug, am kommenden WE, aber danach kann ich gerne welche machen, wenn alles wieder steht.


----------



## Basti1988 (16. Januar 2019)

So neue Serien in 2019 angefangen....

Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (The Rising of the Shield Hero) - MyAnimeList.net
Auch wir kennen ja alle die SOA/Log Horizon/Overlord Geschichten.... 

Protagonist ist auf einmal im Spiel und muss XYZ Sachen machen um später wieder raus zu kommen. Allerdings unterscheidet sich dieser Anime gehörig von den anderen... nach der 1. Episode war ich regelrecht BAFF!
Um jetzt nicht zu viel auf einmal zu erzählen.... schaut einfach mal selbst in die 1. Episode (Doppelfolge) rein.

PS: Episode 2 gibt es heute Abend noch. 
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari – HorribleSubs



2. Anime... Date A Live Ⅲ - MyAnimeList.net

Ähm was soll man dazu sagen... quäle mich gerade durch die 1. & 2. Staffel.... aber was muss das muss... 

Hoffe die 3. Staffel wird besser. 

Falls ihr nicht wisst was aktuell läuft oder für die nächsten Seasons angekündigt ist.... empfehle ich Winter 2019 - Anime - MyAnimeList.net 


Da mein PC (Windows..) gerade noch nicht geht bin ich zwei Wochen im Rückstand... dann kann ich endlich wieder weiter gucken...


----------



## Leob12 (18. Januar 2019)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> So neue Serien in 2019 angefangen....
> 
> Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (The Rising of the Shield Hero) - MyAnimeList.net
> Auch wir kennen ja alle die SOA/Log Horizon/Overlord Geschichten....
> ...



Irgendwie habe ich genug von den Isekai-Sachen, lediglich der Slime-Anime aus dem letzten Jahr reizt mich dahingehend. Vl schaue ich mal rein. 


Date a Live I war ok, Staffel 2 habe ich abgebrochen und Staffel 3 wird nicht geschaut. Wieso wird so ein Quatsch wieder produziert? Der Trend mit den Harem-Titeln dieser Art ist doch schon lange vorbei...

So, meine Blurays sind da. 
Digimon Adventure tri 1-5 sowie No Game No Life Zero. 
Kenne die Digimon-Filme zwar schon, aber hier werde ich mir definitiv die deutsche Vertonung gönnen, allein der Nostalgie wegen. Digimon war mein erster Anime den ich damals zufällig gesehen habe. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basti1988 (18. Januar 2019)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich genug von den Isekai-Sachen, lediglich der Slime-Anime aus dem letzten Jahr reizt mich dahingehend. Vl schaue ich mal rein.
> 
> 
> Date a Live I war ok, Staffel 2 habe ich abgebrochen und Staffel 3 wird nicht geschaut. Wieso wird so ein Quatsch wieder produziert? Der Trend mit den Harem-Titeln dieser Art ist doch schon lange vorbei...
> ...



No Game No Life Zero habe ich auch aber noch nicht geschafft den zu schauen.

Ahh Digimon... auch einer meiner ersten Animes mit Dragonball 

Ja Tensei shitara slime datta ken ist da etwas anders, aber auch hier ist der Protagonist (Slime) mal wieder mega stark... aber die Geschichte hat echt Potenzial.


----------



## Gamer090 (30. Januar 2019)

HumbleBundle hat für die nächsten 14 Tage ein Bundle mit Mangas im Angebot, kenne ich zwar keins aber wer etwas neues sucht auch noch günstig, ist aber alles Fantasy.

Humble Manga Bundle: Fantasy by Kodansha Comics (pay what you want and help charity)


----------



## Leob12 (1. Februar 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> HumbleBundle hat für die nächsten 14 Tage ein Bundle mit Mangas im Angebot, kenne ich zwar keins aber wer etwas neues sucht auch noch günstig, ist aber alles Fantasy.
> 
> Humble Manga Bundle: Fantasy by Kodansha Comics (pay what you want and help charity)


Danke, sieht interessant aus. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Februar 2019)

Der Trailer dieses Animes gefällt mir, jemand interessiert? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0n4d41-z8hY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Geht um einen Jungen der eine kleine Schwester hat, die aber auf einmal älter als er ist, viel mehr verrät der Trailer nicht.


----------



## Basti1988 (12. Februar 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Der Trailer dieses Animes gefällt mir, jemand interessiert?
> 
> Geht um einen Jungen der eine kleine Schwester hat, die aber auf einmal älter als er ist, viel mehr verrät der Trailer nicht.



Schaut interessant aus, der Zeichenstil gefällt mir. Mal die ersten Rezensionen abwarten wenn der erschienen ist.


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Februar 2019)

Echt jetzt? Ist denen langweilig? Wenn das schon so anfängt dann werden in Zukunft vielleicht noch mehr Sachen in Animes verboten oder zumindest ein Verbot gefordert.
Und bitte nicht falsch denken, ich lehne Kinderpornos ab, aber wenn sowas durchkommt dann kann es sein das in Zukunft noch mehr verboten wird.

Vereinte Nationen fordern Verbot von "Loli" und "Shota"


----------



## Basti1988 (27. Februar 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Ist denen langweilig? Wenn das schon so anfängt dann werden in Zukunft vielleicht noch mehr Sachen in Animes verboten oder zumindest ein Verbot gefordert.
> Und bitte nicht falsch denken, ich lehne Kinderpornos ab, aber wenn sowas durchkommt dann kann es sein das in Zukunft noch mehr verboten wird.
> 
> Vereinte Nationen fordern Verbot von "Loli" und "Shota"



Habe ich auch gehört. Vor allem da fällt dann auch Dragonball (Goku nackig/Bulma in Slip usw...) oder JoJo und und und.... Das beunruhigt mich schon, da dies verboten werden könnte. 

Ich mein dann verschwinden die schrecklichen Harem Animes aber das wäre es mir nicht wert.. 

Aber dann wären so einige Animes (ich schätze locker die hälfte) von der Bildfläche verschwunden da diese dann "illegal" sind.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. April 2019)

Hier mal die Maiveröffentlichungen von altraverse in der Übersicht -> https://www.animenachrichten.de/news/mai-veroeffentlichungen-von-altraverse-im-ueberblick

Manche Animes haben eine Leseprobe des ersten Bandes verlinkt, Schade das keine Leseprobe des aktuellen Bandes verlinkt wurde falls es eine gibt.

Bei Goblin Slayer steht "Light Novel" was soll das sein?


----------



## efdev (27. April 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> "Light Novel"



"Light Novel bezeichnet japanische Romane, die meist Illustrationen im Anime- oder Manga-Stil aufweisen und sich vorwiegend an jüngere Erwachsene richten."
Wikipedia behauptet dieses, und ich würde sagen das ist auch gar nicht mal so falsch 

Selbst lese ich auch fast nur noch Novels und schaue nur noch wenige Manga oder Anime


----------



## Gamer090 (28. April 2019)

Und auch Kazé hat die Maiveröffentlichungen bekannt gegeben ->Mai-Veroeffentlichungen von KAZE-Manga im UEberblick

Akame ga kill Zero kenne ich irgendwo her, der Name sagt mir was aber ich weiss nicht wie gut der ist,kennt jemand diesen Manga oder sogar Anime und kann mir davon berichten?


----------



## Basti1988 (19. Juli 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und auch Kazé hat die Maiveröffentlichungen bekannt gegeben ->Mai-Veroeffentlichungen von KAZE-Manga im UEberblick
> 
> Akame ga kill Zero kenne ich irgendwo her, der Name sagt mir was aber ich weiss nicht wie gut der ist,kennt jemand diesen Manga oder sogar Anime und kann mir davon berichten?



Das ist eine Serie, würde ich als Action, Horror, Fantasy taggen. War unterhaltsam hat aber auch zum Nachdenken angeregt.


----------



## Basti1988 (9. August 2019)

Die aktuelle Season ist im großen Ganzen Schwach und wieder mal mit dem Motto "Isekai", aber es gibt ja immer ein paar Serien die man trotzdem nicht verpassen sollte!

*Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou*
(habe vorher den Manga gelesen, leider ist die Anime Adaption nicht das Wahre...aber ich schaue es mir trotzdem an, da mir die Story gefällt)

_Gemeinsam mit seiner Schulklasse wird Oberschüler und Otaku Hajime Nagumo, der keine Ziele im Leben hat und von seinen Mitschülern schikaniert wird, in eine andere Welt beschworen. Die Schüler wurden in diese Welt gerufen, um Helden zu werden und ein Land vor der Zerstörung zu retten. Damit ihnen das gelingt, kommen sie nach und nach in den Besitz einzigartiger Fähigkeiten. Nur Hajime erhält eine scheinbar mittelmäßige Fähigkeit. Er ist ein „Synergist“, oder mit anderen Worten: Ein simpler Handwerker. Während er von seinen Mitschülern als nutzlos abgestempelt wird, widmet sich Hajime dem Studium der fremden Welt, um ebenfalls seinen Teil zur Rettung des Landes, das ihn beschworen hat, beitragen zu können. Als er und seine Klasse einen Dungeon erkunden, geraten sie in eine Falle, durch die Hajime schließlich in die Tiefen des Dungeons stürzt …_
Quelle: Arifureta: From Commonplace to World’s Strongest (Anime) | aniSearch





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ehr5-hVjEqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Kanata no Astra*
(Athemberaubende Animation, definitiv eines der Highlights dieser Season, wer sich für den Weltraum und Co. interessiert sollte sich das definitiv anschauen!)

_In Kanata no Astra, der Anime-Adaption zu Kenta Shinoharas gleichnamigem Manga, steht eine Gruppe aus neun Schülern im Mittelpunkt. Doch sind die neun keine normalen Schüler der Erde, sondern leben sie im Jahr 2061 und besuchen die Caird-Oberschule. Weltraumreisen sind mittlerweile kommerziell verfügbar und erschwinglich und so brechen die Schüler der Caird-Oberschule natürlich nicht auf einen einfachen Schulausflug auf ihrem eigenen Heimatplaneten auf, sondern reisen kurzerhand zu einem anderen Planeten.

Während alle anderen Gruppen heil ankommen und ihr Lager aufschlagen können, macht Gruppe B5 kurz nach ihrer Ankunft Bekanntschaft mit einer mysteriösen Sphäre aus Licht, die ein eigenes Bewusstsein zu haben scheint. Diese Sphäre befördert die neun Schüler der Gruppe B5 mir nichts, dir nichts mitten ins All und lässt sie 5012 Lichtjahre von ihrem Heimatplaneten entfernt zurück … Dort finden sie ein altes, verlassenes Raumschiff und nun ist es an ihnen, das Beste aus ihrer Situation zu machen. Um auf der Astra zurück nach Hause zu kommen, müssen sie alle stark bleiben, ihre begrenzten Ressourcen gut verwalten und vor allem Teamgeist beweisen!_
Quelle: Astra Lost in Space (Anime) | aniSearch





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_vfN190quJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dr. Stone
(Tolle Story, ein Verrückter Wissenschaftler und ein klasse Zeichenstil, was will man mehr?)

_In Dr. Stone, der Anime-Adaption zu Riichirou Inagakis gleichnamigem Manga, begegnen wir dem Jungen Taiju Ooki. Taiju ist schon seit Jahren in seine Klassenkameradin Yuzuriha Ogawa verliebt und heute soll es endlich so weit sein – heute ist der Tag gekommen, an dem er ihr seine Liebe gesteht! Nachdem er sich also einen letzten Pep-Talk bei seinem besten Freund, dem Leiter des Wissenschaftsclubs, Senkuu Ishigami, abgeholt hat, geht es los. Er und Yuzuriha sind allein beim alten Kampferbaum auf dem Schulgelände und während die übrigen Mitglieder des Wissenschaftsclubs verschiedene Beträge darauf setzen, dass Taiju eine Abfuhr erhält, bemerkt dieser ein gleißend helles Licht am Horizont … Er wirft sich schützend vor seine Angebetete, doch leider vergebens. Er, Yuzuriha, Senkuu und der ganze Rest der Welt werden durch dieses grelle Licht versteinert …

5. Oktober 5738: Taiju, dessen Bewusstsein über 3000 Jahre damit zugebracht hat, an Yuzuriha und seine Gefühle für sie zu denken, schafft es, seinem steinernem Gefängnis zu entkommen. Nun findet er sich einer Welt aus Statuen wieder; unzählige davon überwuchert und zerstört. Die Natur holte sich zurück, was die Menschen ihr nahmen … Aufgeben kommt für Taiju jedoch nicht infrage! Seine geliebte Yuzuriha ist noch immer sicher bei dem alten Kampferbaum und als er seinen besten Freund Senkuu wiedersieht, der schon seit Monaten wieder lebendig ist, beschließen die beiden, die menschliche Zivilisation wieder zum Leben zu erwecken – mit der Macht der Wissenschaft!_
Quelle: Dr. Stone (Anime) | aniSearch





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9NxtW57oyKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Araburu Kisetsu no Otome-domo yo*
(Interessante Story und Charaktere auf dem Weg zum Erwachsenwerden...da fühlt man sich gleich wieder 10 Jahre jünger )

_Araburu Kisetsu no Otome-domo yo., die Anime-Umsetzung zu Mari Okadas gleichnamigem Manga, entführt uns in den Alltag des Literaturclubs einer Oberschule. Als kleiner Eisbrecher zwischen den Mitgliedern des Clubs und um überhaupt erst einmal ins Gespräch zu kommen und sich besser kennenzulernen, sollte die Frage »Was wollt ihr unbedingt tun, bevor ihr sterbt?« dienen. Eine der jungen Damen posaunt ohne groß darüber nachzudenken ein Wort in den Raum: »Sex!«

Und damit löst sie einen Wirbelsturm aus Gefühlen in den jungen Damen des Literaturclubs aus, der jede von ihnen – so verschieden sie auch sind – auf ihren ganz eigenen tollpatschigen, witzigen, schmerzhaften und emotional mitreißenden Pfad zum Erwachsenwerden treibt … _
Quelle: O Maidens in Your Savage Season (Anime) | aniSearch





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vrvpB-iIW1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Vinland Saga*
(Wer Vikings liebt, dem wird diese Serie sicher auch gefallen. Brutal und Erbarmungslos!)

_Vinland Saga, die Anime-Adaption zu Makoto Yukimuras gleichnamigem Bestseller-Manga, entführt uns in die Welt Thorfinns. Thorfinn ist ein junger und überaus talentierter Wikingerkrieger, der sich in der Truppe Askeladds schon mehrfach behaupten konnte. Doch Thorfinns Herz schlägt nicht etwa für Plünderei und Raubzüge, sondern brennt in ihm das Feuer der Rache. Kein Geringerer als Askeladd selbst war es, der Thorfinn seines Vaters beraubte und den Jungen nun als Teil seiner Wikingertruppe ausnutzt. Um endlich Rache für den Mord an seinem Vater zu nehmen, will er Askeladd in einem ehrenhaften Duell bezwingen, doch das muss der junge Wikinger sich erst einmal verdienen … Um das Recht auf ein Duell mit Askeladd zu erlangen, muss er verschiedenste Taten für diesen vollbringen – etwa Sabotageaufträge erfüllen oder feindliche Generäle töten.

Wird Thorfinn Rache an Askeladd nehmen können und was wird dann aus ihm werden? Wird er bei seiner alten Truppe bleiben oder in neue, ungeahnte Weiten aufbrechen, um das sagenumwobene Land zu finden, von dem sein Idol Leif Ericson immer sprach – ein Land im Westen ganz ohne Krieg und Sklaverei: Vinland! _
Quelle: Vinland Saga (Anime) | aniSearch





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FpRk3m3Y-Zg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Duvar (3. September 2019)

Auch sehr gut ist: Kimetsu no Yaiba


----------



## Gamer090 (4. September 2019)

Studio Ghibli Tag: Am 3.Oktober wird Pro7 Maxx einen ganzen Tag lange mehrere Ghibli Filme zeigen, hier mal das Programm: 

12:40 Uhr – Kikis kleiner Lieferservice
 14:30 Uhr – Das wandelnde Schloss
 16:30 Uhr – Mein Nachbar Totoro
 18:00 Uhr – Chihiros Reise ins Zauberland
 20:15 Uhr – Das Schloss im Himmel
 22:45 Uhr – Never-Ending Man Hayao Miyazaki


----------



## Painkiller (19. September 2019)

Bin vor einiger Zeit mit Space Battleship Yamato 2199/2202 fertig geworden. War echt gut! 
Hat jemand Empfehlungen die in die Richtung gehen?


----------



## Firefly243 (27. September 2019)

Ich habe mir Im Kino One Piece - Stampede als Film angeschaut. Wer One Piece mag, ein Muss.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (7. Oktober 2019)

Habe Clannd Season 1 & 2 + OVA am Wochenende geschaut ... "I feel Sad"


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Oktober 2019)

Was haltet ihr von diesem Anime bzw Trailer? Die Story ist mal wieder eine Lovestory zwischen Jugendlichen, wie gefühlt 90% der Animes  Hier mal kurze Zusammenfassung der Story:
Ein Junge zieht von einer Insel nach Tokyo und da er sich schnell verschuldet sucht er nach einem Job, den findet er auch als Autor bei einem Magazin für Okkultes. Doch seit dem Regnet es immer da wo er ist, eines Tages lernt er ein Mädchen kennen das den Regnen stoppen kann und stattdessen die Sonne scheinen lässt. Die beiden verlieben sich und den Rest kennt man schon.

Ein neuer Anime könnte ich in meiner Sammlung brauchen aber so richtig überzuegen tut mich dieser hier nicht von der Story her, und euch? 

Weathering With You: Kinotermine bekannt gegeben - AnimeNachrichten - Aktuelle News rund um Anime, Manga und Games


----------



## Painkiller (30. Oktober 2019)

Lovestorys bei Animes sind nicht so meins.   Da fehlt es mir meistens doch etwas an Substanz. 
Ich werd demnächst mit Psycho-Pass anfangen.


----------



## Gamer090 (30. Oktober 2019)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Lovestorys bei Animes sind nicht so meins.   Da fehlt es mir meistens doch etwas an Substanz.
> Ich werd demnächst mit Psycho-Pass anfangen.



Bei Psycho Pass habe ich mal die Serie geschaut, aber nur ein paar Folgen war mir irgendwie zu krass von der Story her.


----------



## Painkiller (31. Oktober 2019)

DAS klingt schon mal sehr positiv.  
Eine düstere und ernste Cyberpunkwelt mit einer guten Story. Ich hab bisher nur gutes davon gehört. Mal sehen ob die Serie mit Ghost in the Shell mithalten kann.


----------



## soth (31. Oktober 2019)

In die Richtung gibt es aber noch andere Empfehlungen, z.B.  Texhnolyze und Serial Experiments Lain
Sofern noch nicht gesehen kannst du auch mal in Ergo Proxy und Shinsekai Yori reinschauen.


----------



## Gamer090 (31. Oktober 2019)

Ergo Proxy habe ich mal geschaut als ich noch ein Abo bie Crunchyroll hatte, ist Anfangs ganz gut aber nach ein paar Folgen fehlt irgendwie der Inhalt. Die Story und das ganze Setting sind etwas langweilig, ich habe es nur so lange geschaut weil ich hofte, nach dem guten Start endlich mal wieder einen richtig guten Teil zu erwischen.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Dezember 2019)

Pro7 Maxx zeigt an Heilig Abend und Weihnachten ein paar Animes mehr als üblich:

24.12
Erinnerungen an Marnie
Assassination Class

25.12
Dragonball Z (ganzer Tag)

26.12
A Silent Voice
Kizumonogatari Blut und Eisen/Heisses Blut/ Kaltes Blut

Dragonball hat mich noch nie interessiert aber die anderen hören sich interessant an, für mehr Infos: Quelle


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Dezember 2019)

News1: Pro7 Maxx hat bekanntgegeben welche Animes im Januar laufen werden:

2.1.
16:30 Uhr – Naruto Shippuden (Doppelfolgen)
17:20 Uhr – One Piece (Doppelfolgen)
18:10 Uhr – *Boruto (Deutsche Erstausstrahlung)*
18:30 Uhr – *Inu Yasha (Deutsche Erstausstrahlung)*
19:00 Uhr – Fairy Tail

*03. – 10. Januar*
20:15 Uhr – Animemovie
ab 22:00 Uhr – Tokyo Ghoul: re (drei Folgen, deutsche Erstausstrahlung)
danach: The Testament of Sister New Devil, Rosario + Vampire, Goblin Slayer

*17. Januar*
20:15 Uhr – Animemovie
danach – Tokyo Ghoul: re (Staffelfinale in Doppelfolge)
und: Tokyo Ghoul OVA Jack sowie Tokyo Ghoul OVA Pinto


*Ab 24. Januar:*
20:15 Uhr – Animemovie
ab 22:00 Uhr Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood (drei Folgen, deutsche Erstausstrahlung)
danach: The Testament of Sister New Devil, Is This a Zombie?, Goblin Slayer
Quelle: Animenachrichten.de
____________________________________________________________________________________________

News2: Crunchyroll hat Mehrheitsanteile von VIZ Media gekauft und übernimmt damit u.a. Anime on Demand und Kazé, der bisherige Präsident von VIZ Media tritt zurück und wird weiterhin in beratender Funktion tätig bleibt. Es wurde auch ein neues Unternehmen gegründet, VME PLB SAS das die vollständigen Eigentumsrechte der Mangas von VIZ Media erhalten wird. 
Quelle: Animenachrichten.de
_________________________________________________________________________

Was denkt ihr über das Januarprogramm von Pro7 Maxx und den Kauf von Crunchyroll? Das Programm ist ok aber nur wenig dabei was mich interessiert, vielleicht wird es interessanter wenn Pro7 Maxx endlich angibt welche Filme beim Animovie geziegt werden.
Zu der Übernahme von VIZ Media, mal sehen wie sich das auf die Mangas von Kazé auswirken wird, Anime on Demnad habe ich noch nie benutzt und kann da nichts vergleichen zwischen vor und nach der Übernahme.


----------



## Basti1988 (12. Dezember 2019)

Für mich wäre nur Goblin Slayer interessant, die Frage ist, ist es uncut? Wie gut ist die Synchro? 

Ansonsten bleibe ich weiterhin bei Jap Dub - Eng Sub


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (12. Dezember 2019)

Weathering with You hab ich geschaut. Schöner Anime Film .


----------



## MetallSimon (16. Februar 2020)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Bei Psycho Pass habe ich mal die Serie geschaut, aber nur ein paar Folgen war mir irgendwie zu krass von der Story her.


Ah ich liebe Psycho Pass, einer der besten überhaupt.


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Februar 2020)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Ah ich liebe Psycho Pass, einer der besten überhaupt.


Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden


----------



## Leob12 (18. April 2020)

Nachdem die derzeit laufende Season ja nicht gerade unter dem besten Stern steht hoffe ich dass zumindest der zweite Teil der vierten Haikyuu-Staffel halbwegs zeitnah zum geplanten Zeitpunkt kommt


----------



## Basti1988 (30. April 2020)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Nachdem die derzeit laufende Season ja nicht gerade unter dem besten Stern steht hoffe ich dass zumindest der zweite Teil der vierten Haikyuu-Staffel halbwegs zeitnah zum geplanten Zeitpunkt kommt



Also Kami no Tou (Tower of God) ist schon geil. 

Die 2. Staffel von Honzuki no Gekokujou (Ascendance of a Bookworm) ist auch net schlecht. 

Shironeko Project hab ich abgebrochen... 

Den Rest habe ich noch nicht angefangen... ich warte lieber bis die komplett sind dann kann ich die am Stück gucken. Wenn man sonst 10+ gleichzeitig schaut und bestimmt 10+ Mangas/Mahnwas liest... verliert man den Überblick. 

Den Rest konnte ich aber aufgrund von Zeitmangel nicht antesten.


----------



## MetallSimon (4. September 2020)

Hat jemand empfehlung in Richtung Geistergeschichten?


----------



## Gamer090 (4. September 2020)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Hat jemand empfehlung in Richtung Geistergeschichten?


Das ist kein Genre bei Mangas oder Animes. Es gibt aber welche in denen Geister vorkommen.

Mein Tipp wäre. Yunas Geisterhaus
Es handelt von einem Geist das einen alten verlassenen Onsen als zu Hause hat. Ein Geisterbändiger wird seit langem ihr erster Menschlicher Gast. Doch der Geist macht nur Unsinn. 
Der Anime ist ganz witzig und kann ich empfehlen


----------



## Tengri86 (6. September 2020)

ich müsste wieder mal  mit Silver Spoon anfangen.. hatte mittendrin aufgehört


----------



## Leob12 (7. September 2020)

Ich werd die Tage mal Re Zero anfangen, hab vor Jahren ein paar Episoden gesehen als sie rausgekommen sind, habs dann aber gedroppt. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tengri86 (7. September 2020)

Kennt wer noch Angel densetsu (Manga) ?



ist schon alt, aber ich fand es voll witzig


----------



## Painkiller (19. November 2021)

Ich grab den Thread mal wieder aus. **Schaufel* *

Auf Amazon Prime gibt es gerade kostenlos Assassination Classroom und die Rebuild of Neon Genesis Evangelion Reihe. Die Serie hat mir mega gut gefallen.  Bei NGE bin ich beim letzten Teil. 

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung welche in Richtung AC oder NGE geht?


----------



## Gamer090 (19. November 2021)

Kostenlos? Oha muss ich zuschlagen, AC habe ich damals teilweise auf Crunchyroll geschaut, da gab es doch auch einen Film oder? Den habe ich geschaut und war recht nice.


----------



## blink86 (19. November 2021)

AC muss ich auch noch schauen. Ist der denn für einen Fan von One-Punch Man, GinTama, FullMetal Alchemist, Kimetsu no Yaiba, Naruto und Bleach zu empfehlen? ^^

Die jetzige Season hat ja schon einige Anime dabei, die ganz cool klingen, aber bis auf Saihate no Paladin catcht mich bisher noch nichts so wirklich.

Mein Highlight dieses Jahr war btw ganz klar Tsuki Ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu!

Nach Kimetsu no Yaiba endlich mal wieder einer, den ich förmlich aufgesaugt habe. Isekai kann man inzwischen zwar getrost als Seuche bezeichnen, weil da sehr, sehr viele schlechte dabei sind, aber der macht für mich alles richtig.


----------



## Painkiller (22. November 2021)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Kostenlos? Oha muss ich zuschlagen, AC habe ich damals teilweise auf Crunchyroll geschaut, da gab es doch auch einen Film oder? Den habe ich geschaut und war recht nice.


Der Film ist nur eine Zusammenfassung bzw. Recap der Serie mit wenigen neuen Szenen. Die Serie ist um Längen besser aber der Film ist ein guter Abschluss finde ich. 



blink86 schrieb:


> AC muss ich auch noch schauen. Ist der denn für einen Fan von One-Punch Man, GinTama, FullMetal Alchemist, Kimetsu no Yaiba, Naruto und Bleach zu empfehlen? ^^


Absolut! Die Serie ist nicht so lange. Gibt nur zwei Staffeln, aber sie wächst einem schnell ans Herz. War zumindest bei mir so.  
Kaum war ich fertig mit der Serie: Erstmal Merch kaufen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Merch suchen bin ich gleich über den nächsten Hammer gestolpert.  
Auf sowas hab ich ewig gewartet. Erscheint bereits am 3. Dezember. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leob12 (27. November 2021)

blink86 schrieb:


> AC muss ich auch noch schauen. Ist der denn für einen Fan von One-Punch Man, GinTama, FullMetal Alchemist, Kimetsu no Yaiba, Naruto und Bleach zu empfehlen? ^^
> 
> Die jetzige Season hat ja schon einige Anime dabei, die ganz cool klingen, aber bis auf Saihate no Paladin catcht mich bisher noch nichts so wirklich.
> 
> ...


Würde sie nicht unbedingt mit diesen Titeln vergleichen, aber hat seinen eigenen Charme. Kann aber nur für die erste Staffel sprechen. War doch erfrischend und durchwegs gute Unterhaltung. 


Demon Slayer ist doch kein Isekai?


----------



## blink86 (27. November 2021)

Demon Slayer nicht, aber Tsuki ga Michibiku auf den sich der Satz danach bezieht.


----------



## seventyseven (27. November 2021)

Bin selbst Leidenschaftlicher Comicleser (aktuell u.a die Horizon-Reihe, Fire Power, Spawn, Walking Dead Deluxe, Blade Runner, SW Bounty Hunters)

In meiner Jugend habe ich auch viele Mangas gelesen. Wo die alle mit den Jahren blieben weiß ich leider nicht... 

Mittlerweile bin ich seit ca. 2 Jahren dabei vieles nachzukaufen. Ranma 1/2 komplett, Conan aktuell bis Band 78, Dragon Ball komplett, DB Super bis zum aktuellsten, Shaman King habe ich mir vor kurzem mal 2 Bände gekauft weil ich es Interessant fand, Akira komplett, Battle Angel Alita (Die Perfect-Edition Bänder).

Mein generelles Interesse liegt bisher bei den 80's, 90's und Early 2000 Manga-Serien.

Liebäugeln tue ich aktuell mit Mob Psycho 100 (Da gefällt mir der Artstil enorm). Falls hier jemand ein paar Vorschläge für mich hat, immer her damit.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (27. November 2021)

Animes die Ongoing sind und ich gerade schaue.
*Xian Wang de Richang Shenghuo: The Daily Life of the Immortal King​*​Platinum End: Produzenten von Death Note
Saihate no Paladin​Komi-San cant Communicate -> läuft auf Netflix​Shiroi Suna no Aquatope​Sekai Saikou no Ansatsusha, Isekai Kizoku ni Tensei suru​Blue Period -> läuft auf Netflix​Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita
 Shinka no Mi
 KyuuShi, The Vampire dies in no time.
 Mushoku Tensei: Jobless Reincarnation S2
 Tsuki to Laika to Nosferatu
 Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai!
 Senpai ga Uzai Kouhai no Hanashi
 86 Eighty Six S2
 Mahouka Koukou no ...... Series
Meikyuu Black Company
Seirei Gensouki -> im Novel geht's weiter ^^
Vanitas no Karte

Und das sind nur einige.

Und für mich ganz Klar der Anime's des Jahres: 



Spoiler: Nicht Jugendfrei :D



Redo of Healer und Megami-ryou no Ryoubo-kun Unzensiert


, Peach Boy Riverside und die letzte Staffel von  Kobayashi-san Chi no Maid Dragon .


----------



## John-Carlsohn (27. November 2021)

Neuer one piece Film wird erscheinen. Bis jetzt waren alle Filme sehr gut.


----------



## Leob12 (5. Dezember 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Mittlerweile bin ich seit ca. 2 Jahren dabei vieles nachzukaufen. Ranma 1/2 komplett, Conan aktuell bis Band 78, Dragon Ball komplett, DB Super bis zum aktuellsten, Shaman King habe ich mir vor kurzem mal 2 Bände gekauft weil ich es Interessant fand, Akira komplett, Battle Angel Alita (Die Perfect-Edition Bänder).
> 
> Mein generelles Interesse liegt bisher bei den 80's, 90's und Early 2000 Manga-Serien.
> 
> Liebäugeln tue ich aktuell mit Mob Psycho 100 (Da gefällt mir der Artstil enorm). Falls hier jemand ein paar Vorschläge für mich hat, immer her damit.


Berserk schon gelesen? Oder Slam Dunk?


----------



## seventyseven (5. Dezember 2021)

Berserk kenne ich primär nur als Anime und Slam Dunk wiederum kenne ich gar nicht. 
Muss ich mir mal anschauen.


----------



## Leob12 (9. Dezember 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Berserk kenne ich primär nur als Anime und Slam Dunk wiederum kenne ich gar nicht.
> Muss ich mir mal anschauen.


Berserk hat die 1996 Adaption bekommen die teilw schlecht gealtert ist, aber trotzdem die beste Adaption bis dato darstellt, mMn. Die drei Golden Age Filme sind auch in Ordnung.

Aber der Manga ist absolut hochklassig, gehört mit zum besten was ich je konsumiert habe.  Was bei Serien True Detective S1 oder Breaking Bad ist, ist Berserk als Manga.


Slam Dunk kenne ich als Manga auch nicht, aber der Anime ist ziemlich gut und ist eben der Vorreiter in Sachen Sport-Shonen. War damals im Shonen Jump mit Dragon Ball ganz vorne dabei.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Februar 2022)

Kennt jemand eine Seite um Animes Legal! zu kaufen als Download ohne das ich mit dem Download an die Plattform gebunden bin?
iTunes hat ein paar, aber ohne eine regelmässige internetverbindung läuft da nix und die Videos sind immer in iTunes drin. Amazon hat ein paar aber nicht alle die ich möchte als Download. Hat da jemand Empfehlungen?

Crunchyroll und Wakanim lassen Downloads nur während der Mitgliedschaft zu, ist die abgelaufen kann man die nicht mehr nutzen.


----------



## Saguya (20. Februar 2022)

In DE gibt es eig. nur noch Amazon, Netflix, Crunchyroll oder Wakamin. AOD ist jetzt komplett in CR drin. wobei CR und Waka so wieso zusammen gehören. Daher wird dir nichts anderes übrig bleiben, aus Legalen weg Animes runter zu laden, als ein Abo wieder auf Aktiv zu setzen.


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Februar 2022)

Mist  Dann bleibt mir wirklich nix anderes übrig.


----------



## Leob12 (3. März 2022)

Bleibt zu hoffen dass CR den miesen Player endlich mal auf Vordermann bringt. Kein Intro/Outro überspringen? Wtf.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. März 2022)

ja dieses Feature wäre echt nett.


----------



## Frittenkalle (4. März 2022)

Bin lange Anime Fan und enttäuscht über den  Zusammenschluss von von AoD und CR, Letzteres scheisst aus De Syncros. Selbst die vierte Platte Food Waras auf Ger Dub die von Kaze Lizenziert wurde kommt erstmal ab dem 21.4 auf Blu ray raus . Cr scheisst auf ger dub. Die Filterrfu8nktion  ist logischerweise  auch nicht gegeben da. AOD war so gut,......


----------

